# Total Noob using teas and I am a believer



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 23, 2013)

I am posting up a some pictures here to show what teas can do for overall health. Last Sunday these plants were less than half this size and suffering from a P deficiency and a high soil mix ph from my dumbass using too much dolomite in their mix. I ordered diamond mylar, which will be here this week, so I can set up a proper veg area. I want to throw these into flower in a week or two and cut clones. I am looking for a few top shelf females to keep as mothers.

Take a close look at the last two pictures. This one PE female is showing signs of what I think is light burn. If its not light burn then its a sign of P def, which I dont see that being possible since I used Budswell 0-7-0 in the last two teas. It is the only plant showing these symptoms. I found a picture of light burn in JC Stitch's book Marijuana Garden Saver and this looks identical. I was also thinking that the plant may have run into a patch of "hot mix" in its container. I really spend time mixing the blend but there may have been more of something in that 1 spot. This last part came after some OG so I apologize if it does not make sense.

My little hydro project is still in play. I started it yesterday using clones from VISC test gear and includes Infinity, THC, 420, and Sin. The strains in the soil mix include Kali Mist, PE, Blue OG, BB's Engineer's Dream S1 purple pheno, Bubblegum, Kali Bubba, Lemon Kush, Green Poison, Power Skunk, and a few others. I added dolomite, azomite, mycos, azos, EWCs, 3 types of bat guano, Seabird guano, and a bunch of perlite. Soil base was FFHF. 

They are under 650 watts of MH. They have been under 400 watts of Mh for 10 days and I added a 250 MH last night. They were under a TEK 2 T5 light prior. Without running downstairs, I think the seeds were placed into germination 5 weeks ago this weekend. 




The 3rd picture in the top row and the first picture in the bottom row are 2 examples of the Kali Mist . They are 90% sativia. They are not burned from the teas at all. Thanks for looking. I am trying to learn as much as possible about organics. I am finishing up Teaming with Microbes and I just ordered Soma and the Rev's books about organically growing MJ. I have only been using teas a week and I have never witnessed growth like this before under any circumstances. Take care.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 23, 2013)

Here are the teas results in the flowering room. 2 x 400 watt HPS and 1 Tek 2 with 3000K bulbs. All VISC test gear. Infinity, 420, THC, Sin, and GSpot. Medium is FFOF, FFHF, Perlite, Azomite, EWCs, dolomite, bat and bird guano, Mycos, and Azos. I used plain water for the veg. The Veg mix was the same mix minus the higher P guano. After the tea last week things really stretched and popped. They were flipped 12 days ago. The first two pictures are the seedling/cloning chamber. I run 2 Tek 2 lights in there. Right now, since I had no need to use one, I threw it into the bloom area for additional lighting. I have run 2 teas through these in the past week. Thanks for looking guys. Take care.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 23, 2013)

This is where the plants in veg right now will end up. 1000 watt hps. I run a portable AC when its hot in July and August to keep things nice.



I like to call my basement "The Garden of Weeden". I call dibs on that name forever.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 24, 2013)

Welcome to the world of true organics . Toss those bottled nutes

Check this thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/636057-recycled-organic-living-soil-rols.html


Your girls look great. Healthy and happy. Good job grower.


Happy growing.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice use of space. Kill it


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow, just beautiful Gandalf. Like someone else said great use of space, and the teas are just amazing I forgot how good they work. I brewed up a tea over the weekend for my girls in flower with some bat guano and other goodies. I've also decided to start using E.J. Meta-K for my potassium needs in the future since it's so dang hard to find amendments with a decent amount of K in them. I know green sand, but there's not too many more. I was using the Meta-K for all my seedlings along with silica to strengthen them up and I was also using high amounts of P to get the roots in order and when I Xplanted the root system had exploded along with the plants being as rigid as telephone poles. Quite happy with the results for sure. Everybody looks just amazing bro! Peace out.

EDIT: Sorry no rep bump, but it won't let me!


----------



## prosperian (Jun 24, 2013)

It's great when you try something new and it works. And it's hard to go wrong when you go back to the basics of pure organic growing.

Rep bump!


----------



## Daniel987 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hard to beat the quality and simplicity of organics. I am planning on setting up a no-till grow, i love the idea of not having to mix new soil every grow. 
Your girls look very healthy, they look like there liken your teas!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'll keep posting here with updates when changes occur. I am going to work some Progress Earth stuff into the teas soon and I'll post up my thoughts of them when I do. Take care guys. 

http://progressearth.com/


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 24, 2013)

I want to get your thoughts on my next moves. My main goal to accomplish out of my current veg is to assess the plants and choose the perfect specimens for mothers. I expect that only 3 max will make it. I would love to put these into flower in 1 week. I have many sites available right now to clone from on each plant and grow into potential mothers. 

Since the plants will be about 16-18" at the time of being put into 12/12 next week, would it be smart to not top them now? I did not get around to topping them based on the P deficiency and my attempt to kill them with excessive dolomite a week or so ago. The plants will be under the 1000 watt hps so smaller is better to keep things under control throughout the flowering. In 7 weeks I will be able to use the 2 400 watt hps also. I have read on RIU that Kali Mist has been flowered at 2 weeks old to control height. I never did that with my KM. I always flowered at 5-6 weeks. Other than the OG Kush making this tough to read for you, does this sound like a logical way to move forward?


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 24, 2013)

I've only ever grown Kali Mist from clone, and the mother is a very short pheno of the strain. If you get a shorter pheno I would seriously consider her as the keeper if she produces nicely for you. With one week left it's a pretty tough decision, to top or not to top. I would hate to see you take my advice and diminish your crop in any way, but I think I would do a quick top and maybe let them veg a couple of extra days. If you do top they should have enough time to recover and put on a little length, and then with the stretch after the flip they should fill out nice and fill in with flowers. Of course by doing that it would make the tops a little thinner and need support when they do fill in. It's all personal preference brother. I like to top and make bushes by main-lining in my own form and keep a flat even canopy of flowers. I in no way have the expansive grow area you do though so I might do things alot differently if given the chance. There's just something enchanting about a large tree of cannabis. I like my bushes too, there's just something about the 6 footers and up though, you know. That's why I do my outside grows each year, there's just nothing like walking up on a tiny forest of giant cannabis plants. A little risky growing outside where I am, maybe. Worth it, definitely considering the amount of meds I can pull outside in a season with such large plants. My buddy doesn't want me to take pics, which I can understand for sure, but after the harvest I'll show some and show you want you can do outside with organics. We've been working in manure and all sorts of goodies like straw and alfalfa meal and all our trimmings without any sugar, along with compost and other stuff. It just keeps getting better after every season. Last year at the end of the season I put 3 lbs of mycos down before tilling it all under for the winter, and covering it all up with fall leafs. When we removed the leafs in preparation of the soil for the season there was a myco web that would have made Subcool jealous. I almost refuse to flower a plant before the poor thing is 4 weeks old, I don't think the plant will fully express itself with such a short life. For example my Skunk#1 was over 2 months old before flowering and it is so fragrant and is flowering rather quickly, putting trich's on quite fast. The other strain I have going is from the same breeder as the Kali Mist I believe and I vegged it just as long as the Skunk#1 and it is also maturing very quickly, putting on some purple now and filling out just as fast. The Menage a Trois is a little more dense than the Skunk#1 though having more indica in her. I hope all this hash babble makes some sense to someone else. Take it easy man I'm sure you'll make a good decision regardless of any non-sense people write in here. Peace out.


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2013)

Subbed ill read up laters)))))


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome set-up and oh so lush green. Thanx for the link bro


----------



## M1dAmber (Jun 26, 2013)

Looking super good. I am subbed up to this thread.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 26, 2013)

I lollipopped the plants that I flipped 2 weeks ago. Things look really green and healthy. I took a little of the mix off the top of the of the containers so that i will be able to water them more efficiently. I also moved half of the plants into another bloom area for better light and air circulation. At the next watering I am going to give them ph adjusted Sensizym. After reading some of Uncle Buck's stuff, I am going to add half strength of Peruvian guano 12-11-2 to all my teas. I want to keep growth strong throughout the bloom. My diamond mylar should be here in the next few days too. For those of you who have not tried to go organic yet, I really suggest you give it a try. The plants seem to love this whole soil food web concept. Take care. I'll post more when things come up.

http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/sensizym/sensizym_product_information.php



Take a look at the second picture. The leaves have always had a funny texture to them. No problem with the plant at all. It is just as vigorous as any of the others. The leaves have a tougher texture to them. I have read that this could be a trait expressing a high CBN profile. I will post up better pictures in better light later. Take care.


----------



## M1dAmber (Jun 26, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> For those of you who have not tried to go organic yet, I really suggest you give it a try. The plants seem to love this whole soil food web concept.


Solid, healthy, happy looking plants, Gandalf!

Yeah man, I have been growing organically for 3 years, and I really don't see how anyone can grow any other way. Teas are a bitch to clean up after sometimes, but other than that organic growing is the bees knees! 

Thanks for the great photos, keep us updated.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 26, 2013)

All the girls are looking amazing. I like how all the cords are off the floor away from water " Safety first, then teamwork" I've always had water from the waist down and electric from the waist up, good rule of thumb when you can. I also like the tubs and the cleanliness and organization, keeps headaches to a minimum. I have to agree, my plants just love 100% organic and being able to re-use your soil and it just getting better is a pretty nice upside as well. The soil i just bought will be my last hopefully, with everything I already have cooked and everything that's composting, I should be set. I also just stocked up on amendments and am ordering progress earth re-charge I think it is so I will be set now that I think of it. I've also been doing some reading on Veganics and think I might give it a small test run and see what comes back. I think I will run a Skunk#1 that I've worked with quite a bit and is a really nice plant. I know what to expect in pretty much every area with nute needs, trich production, and over all yield. I should be able to do a fair comparison I would think, plus I'll be running another one right with it in regular amended organic soil and see what they do. They might not go into flower at the same time but they will get the same time in flower regardless. Then I'll test both and report. Growing your own meds is rewarding in so many ways. Take it easy bro and the girls really do just look crazy beautiful. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a sample of a vegan compost tea mix that came with my 5 gallon vortex brewer. It is actually enough to last several brews. It is a cool little unit but the one I made for myself works really well too. I am going to throw some of the synergy vegan mix into the brewer in a week or so. The mix contains: compost, EWC, humus, decomposed wood chips, kelp powder(Ascophyllum Nodosum), Alfalfa flour, Amaranth flour, Oat flour, Quinoa flour, Spelt flour, and insect frass. I love this whole new world of growing. Thanks for looking everyone. I look forward to our trip together and I hope we all learn some cool stuff on our path. Take care.


----------



## Natural Gas (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow...Super Thread Gandalf...I will be following...FWIW


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 29, 2013)

Here is an update. They are at the beginning of week 3 since the flip to 12/12. The trichomes started to show up a few days ago. The scents range from sweet tropical fruits to earthy sourness. The tropical fruits are the Infinity, 420 strains. The sour earthy scent is the THC strain. Things are moving along well. They love to drink. I am going to be very cautious with watering. I think I could water every 2 days but I am going to go for every 3 and see how things progress. 

They are all uniform in growth in their respective strains. I have always found the VISC gear to be this way. The THC will be a heavy yielder as usual. The THC is a cross of Fucking Incredible x Super Skunk. The Infinity and 420 is Burmese x Fucking Incredible. I gave them Sensizym only the last watering. They are really starting to dig into blooming now. I love this time of the cycle. I apologize for the pictures under the hps. I am going to start to take the photos in natural light only starting now.


----------



## Natural Gas (Jul 1, 2013)

+ rep Gandalf


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 2, 2013)

I had some ph issues from too much dolomite in my blend. It kept the ph higher than I wanted it to be. I added Sphagnum PM to the top 3 inches of the containers. I want to thank an excellent group who helped me out with this. hyroot, Nullis, Myco, 1itsme, Slipon, and st0wandgro. Thanks guys. I'll let you all know how it goes.  Link below. Total transparency here. I won't hide my fuckups from you all. This is how we all learn and help each other and those who may run into this down the line.

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/682704-high-ph-soil-too-much.html

I want green from start to finish. That is the goal.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the props bro, that's really flattering. You're completely correct about learning from mistakes, and sharing it with others is what it's all about. If everyone would share their mistakes it would be that much quicker of a learning curve. The ones who do share are just that much more important I.M.O. You're such an intuitive gardener, I love to read your posts always something to learn. Glad to see you picked up some R.O. HPK I really think you'll like it. I'm so pumped to be getting my new hood up over my girls, it's so kick @$$! Peace out Friend!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey bro. I just shot you a PM.


----------



## 1itsme (Jul 2, 2013)

subbed and + rep


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 2, 2013)

Here are some pictures of both bloom and a few of veg. I added both R.O. HPK and Sphagnum PM to the bloom and just the Sphagnum PM to the veg. I will add the R.O. HPK to the veg at the next watering. I did water once the PM was placed. The ph of the HPK with my well water was 6.2. I let it stand there since I have a high ph in the medium. The strain in the close ups is 420 form VISC. It smells like fruity candy. Sweet. My first Hydro experiment is actually working. A.N. ph perfect works so far. The plants in the veg area are growing well. I am confident that I will turn the problem around. Thanks for looking. Take care.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow, now that's a garden bro. All the girls flowering are super frosty, and all the girls vegging are incredibly green and healthy. Nice job man I just have to +rep you on those pics, it better let me. It's an honor you would trust me enough to use the R.O. hpk on your ladies, I really think it's a good product, and will give results. I like to use it in combination with the G.O. Bio-Bud, seems to do the job for me, alomg with my G.O. Bloom. When I say I use all this stuff on my girls I only use %'s of it, since I amend my soil, but in bloom they get alot hungrier so I start giving it heavier. The R.O. HPK I run full strength from the beginning, so I didn't leave out to dilute it or anything, I wouldn't do that to you brother. I started using Rare Earth by General Hydroponics in my Xplants along with my E.W.C. and mycos and other goodies I like. I'll let you know how it goes, as the Blue O.G. and Sour Blueberry are the first girls I've tried it with, besides mixing it in with my new batch of soil for some silicates and other goodies it has. I have silica stones in with my soil, but I thought I would give the powdered stuff a try, and maybe lay off the liquid a little bit. We'll see. I've also been using E.J. Meta K at 1 tsp a gal lately and the girls seem to like it.It's hard to find decent organic K supplements for mixing in your soil, I know of Green Sand and another i can't pull off the top of my head, so I've been going this route lately. I haven't got a P.M. back from anyone yet, and am very eagerly waiting, and trying to be patient and not drive my wife insane with my anticipation. Again the girls are looking amazing, your skills as a gardener can never be denied. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks. They are running full out with the upcoming projects. I like what I have read about the R.O. I trust your word. If we can't help each other and others then why are we here? I have a fresh bottle of the E.J. Meta K. I'll start using it next week to frost them up. I just bought some greensand for the upcoming Rev 2.1 TLO run. The crap I have for that run is quiet the list. I would bet you have a PM soon. No worries bro. He just responded to an email I sent him about a week ago out of order from ones I sent more recently. I think its crazy time getting things ready for the August drop. Our poor wives. I liked the story about your father in law. That is really cool. Your wife is spot on about the stress of watching the boys ride. My oldest fractured 2 of his vertebrae 2 seasons ago in Colorado while also shattering his wrist and needing some pretty heavy surgery on the wrist. This season while he was out in Colorado for the national championships he spilled it and needed to go to the same hospital again for Xrays on the back when his legs went numb. It can be nuts but its what we all love so much. We ride over 100 days a year with ease. Thats a bunch of riding. The oldest rides about 150 days a year. 
Thanks for taking a look. I'll PM you a cool link to see. Take care bro.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2013)

Looking stellar Gandalf! 

Keep feeding your soil and that micro-herd of beneficial critters will take care of your girls.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 3, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Wow, now that's a garden bro. All the girls flowering are super frosty, and all the girls vegging are incredibly green and healthy. Nice job man I just have to +rep you on those pics, it better let me. It's an honor you would trust me enough to use the R.O. hpk on your ladies, I really think it's a good product, and will give results. I like to use it in combination with the G.O. Bio-Bud, seems to do the job for me, alomg with my G.O. Bloom. When I say I use all this stuff on my girls I only use %'s of it, since I amend my soil, but in bloom they get alot hungrier so I start giving it heavier. The R.O. HPK I run full strength from the beginning, so I didn't leave out to dilute it or anything, I wouldn't do that to you brother. I started using Rare Earth by General Hydroponics in my Xplants along with my E.W.C. and mycos and other goodies I like. I'll let you know how it goes, as the Blue O.G. and Sour Blueberry are the first girls I've tried it with, besides mixing it in with my new batch of soil for some silicates and other goodies it has. I have silica stones in with my soil, but I thought I would give the powdered stuff a try, and maybe lay off the liquid a little bit. We'll see. I've also been using E.J. Meta K at 1 tsp a gal lately and the girls seem to like it.*It's hard to find decent organic K supplements for mixing in your soil*, I know of Green Sand and another i can't pull off the top of my head, so I've been going this route lately. I haven't got a P.M. back from anyone yet, and am very eagerly waiting, and trying to be patient and not drive my wife insane with my anticipation. Again the girls are looking amazing, your skills as a gardener can never be denied. Peace out.


There are a few, but kelp meal alone provides a good amount of K along with a laundry list of minerals and micro-nutrients.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 4, 2013)

I use Kelp meal, But I didn't know of it's K status, thanks for the heads up on that man. I guess I'm doing better than I thought on the potassium. Good lookin out. Have a great holiday, and nobody lose a finger please. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 4, 2013)

Who knows anything about Bonsai MJ? Being totally transparent again I want to post up all my mistakes. I used Riot cubes for germination about 4 weeks ago. I had only used them 1 time before. To make a long story short, I misted the cubes too much underestimating the amount of water the cubes held. The sprouts developed a bad case of damping off. I caught the problem as early as I could and I cut the dampened parts of the roots off and placed the roots in clonex/olivias. I then treated the seedlings as clones from this point forward. I placed them in domes. Long story short I will never use the Riot cubes in this fashion again and I am a straight into dirt guy from here on. 100% my fault.

The point here is that even though I have grown for quiet awhile mistakes are still made if we are not careful or if we try new things. The bad part of the story is that I had genetics which I should not have been taking chances chances with. I am mortified to say that I had some Sun Maiden, Alexander Kush, and Daybreaker involved in this snafu. I have been extremely patient in bringing these around to where they stand today. They are actually some of my proudest work in growing up to this point. 

I am posting pictures below. I would like to ask you guys if you think that once I get these to a stage of growth to clone them, if the clones will grow in a normal fashion or do I have bonsai plants forever? What do you all see as the end results here? I could care less about how long it takes to get them there. I am in it as long as it takes. I would love to get the Sun Maiden and the Alex Kush plants to adults to keep the genetics if they are nice plants in the end.

(What exactly is damping off/root rot? There are several different fungi that cause root rot. The most common culprits are Pythium, Phytopthera, and Rhizoctonia. Healthy roots should be white and clean looking. Roots with root rot are brown, grey, black, slimy or non-existent. I borrowed this info from the Proven Winners site.)

First three are Alex. Second four are SM. The rest are DB.



As a side note, trimming roots is a technique implemented in creating a bonsai plant. I was wondering if cloning these will carry on the bonsai characteristics? These plants were only physically changed not genetically, correct? Will the clones should result in normal sized plants? Thanks guys. 

BTW, I just fed them for the first time last night after the pictures. Take care everyone.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 4, 2013)

Clones should grow fine. Maybe a little slow at first. Wait til there is at least 6 nodes before doing anything, cutting or topping. You should transplant those into larger pots in a 4-7 days. Take clones from lower branches.

Personally I do not like root riots. I think they are to dense. I have a much better success rate with rapid rooters. Root riots used to be cheaper. The rapid rooters came down in price so they cost the same as root riots. When using plugs, placing them in the square tray inserts works better than just standing them up in the tray. Plus the inserts raise them a little. Placing the plugs in soil is good too. I recommend using clear cups. So you can see how much the roots develop. Then it will be easier to know when to transplant them. Trimming roots will just make a larger root ball in the end.

The past few months I've been rooting in soil, no plugs. But the last batch of clones took a long time to root. Longer than prior batches. I may go pick up some rapid rooters next week.. just waiting for the aloe leaves to sublimate and dehydrate in the freezers to make aloe powder. I use that for rooting powder /gel.

Next week I'll have a new tutorial in my thread for cloning with aloe gel /powder v2.0 includes how to make aloe powder.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 4, 2013)

Hyroot is on it man, totally correct, your clones will be fine bro. Like you said physical changes, that's all. I don't personally like all the cubes and rock-wool to start seeds. I just get good starting dirt that's kind of spongey all most and pop the beans in. I don't even use a watering can on seedlings, it's all the sprayer, even if I have to go heavy with it to moisten all the dirt. Better than drowning it in a mistake somehow. I have a ton of time to treat my girls like queens, so I chose to do so, you can achieve good results though just by setting everything to be really sustainable and efficient. I just prefer the hands on cause like I said I have tons of time. I'm trying to take some natural light pics for our buddies. What a pain in the butt, I much prefer getting dirty and messing with the plants! Enjoy your holiday bro. Peace out.


----------



## aisach (Jul 7, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I found a picture of light burn in JC Stitch's book Marijuana Garden Saver and this looks identical.
> 
> The 3rd picture in the top row and the first picture in the bottom row are 2 examples of the Kali Mist . They are 90% sativia. They are not burned from the teas at all. Thanks for looking. I am trying to learn as much as possible about organics. I am finishing up Teaming with Microbes and I just ordered Soma and the Rev's books about organically growing MJ. I have only been using teas a week and I have never witnessed growth like this before under any circumstances. Take care.



I LOVE that book by Stitch. It's saved my garden many a time. Who knew? Wish he would add more pictures, and revise it.
I also experienced the same when switching to teas. Although, my recipe is not as sophisticated as yours, the planties got a huge boost in health from it. The aeration of teas and the addition of fungi to the soil made a huge difference. 
Your garden looks awesome. Cant wait to see how the Kali Mist turns out. Good job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello everyone. Sorry I have not posted pictures until now. I have been crazy busy as of late. I looked up the date of flip for these and it was June 6. The first picture is of 420/Infinity which is Burmese x Fucking Incredible. VISC/Liberty advertise it to finish between 6-8 weeks. I have run it forever and it does finish very fast. I am going to try and cut at 8 weeks unless it tells me sooner. The second set of pictures is TCH which is Super Skunk x Fucking Incredible. It will go for 9-10 weeks. Both will put on weight from here on out. The smell of the trichomes of 420/Infinity is candy sweet fruit. My best friend who has smoked like a fiend for 30 years considers this his favorite strain of all. I like it a lot but I won't go that far. The THC trichomes smell fruity sour. Kinda musky too. It reminds me of a fruity sour diesel. Both are easy plants to grow. Both strains produce very stable predictable beans. 420/Infinity will give you 4 ounces per plant per 3 gallon container in 6 weeks. 5-6 in eight weeks. THC yields way heavier in my experience. Its happy time social up smoke. I love organics and making teas. Take care. 


Infinity/420:


THC:


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know how to type a whistle noise, but I'm gonna have to figure it out. Those ladies are SEXY bro! They look so nice, like they want to just make you happy. Ha Ha. In all seriousness they really do look great. Perfect green, and the flowers are really swelling nice. Nice even trich coverage, with the pistils being very bright and healthy. Nice job man. I think we can safely say the teas work like gang busters. Just keep doing whatever it is you're doing. Oh I'm not sure If I had rock phosphate on the list I gave you, but I think it was 2lbs, sorry about that.(you know what they say, the mind is the next thing to go after the eyes, and my eyes have been going to crap for a while now) Peace out.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 11, 2013)

looks sexy


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is an update on a few young ones in veg. They are getting placed into larger containers this weekend for sure. They are Alexander Kush from Cabin Fever Seed Breeders, SunMaiden from GageGreen, and Daybreaker from GageGreen. Also I have some clones that I took off all the Kali Mists, Kali Bubbas, Pineapple Expresses, Blue OG, Green Poison, Lemon Kush, BubbleGummer, Power Skunk, and White Rhino. There are 3 VISC clones also that I am going to use to run some new things on and experiment with. My first hydro experiment is going really well. Talk about easy. I am using AN ph perfect technology and it kicks ass. I just threw them into the flower room to see what happens. The 2 Tek 2 lights are great for the clones and young plants. Thanks for looking. Take care.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 12, 2013)

Good grief, you're gonna have a heck of a crop Gandalf. Way to go on all the ladies, everyone looks incredible my friend. The seedlings, the cuttings, they all look amazing. Your try at hydro looks like you've done it before bro. You have your $h1T together for sure. I don't mean to sound ungrateful for the veg pics, but where are the flowering ladies at? Ha ha. Again your garden looks great, keep up the good work man. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello everyone. I just received my seedboutique order today of 3 packs of GageGreen LA Haze and a pack of GGG Pepe Le Dank. LA Haze is LA Confidential x Kali Mist crossed to a powerful Afghani Haze male. I dropped five after scuffing for a bit. I love Kali Mist above all else. What other crosses do you guys know about using Kali Mist other than Kali Bubba? I hope they germ as these are beans from 2010. I believe I bought the last 3 packs in existence. I'll post the results as I go.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 13, 2013)

I have to say I love Kali Mist as well. The effects are sublime if grown to potential. I think they should be fine as far as germing, I've popped seeds that were over 6 yrs old and had great success with them. I'm so jealous how you can get these seeds from all over, and I went with what I thought would be safer than Tude, and it gets caught up at it's first stop in America. Oh well, I was really wanting that G-13 x Skunk#1 though. That's what's really catching my eye over at Gage Green, are the G-13 x Skunk#1 crosses like Cindy Le Pew, Pepe Le Dank, and the other I can't think of off the top of my head. I know there is some dank in a pack of any of those. 5K Puff would be amazing along with the Mendo crosses as well. What am I talking about, any of them have possible mothers there with alot of different needs being covered as far as medical necessities as well as having a nice coverage of flowering times, and indica/sativa ratios. Very jelly bro, have fun with the new beans. Are you evr gonna be happy with your collection, or are you going for a some kind of Guiness record? JK have a good day man. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 13, 2013)

I love collecting the beans bro. I just went out to my little local grow shop and picked up my first vent fan and ducting. Now I have to figure out how to install this crap. I am not very handy so I am dreading it a bit. Any advice on how to block light leaks out from the intake and exit? Thanks for any help here.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 13, 2013)

Did your Herbies order get snagged?


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 13, 2013)

Aluminum tape. It works great for light leaks and sealing up tour duct work. Duct brand tape also has reflective sided duct tape, and it's also really handy. You can find both at Home Depot and the sorts. They also have a ton of different couplers and brackets for all your ducting needs. You can also ask someone who works there for a little help and some of them are handy at figuring stuff out, some of them are idiots too though. Hope that helps, I have a tent for flowering, and T5's in veg so I don't run any ducting except my in-line booster fan on my scrubber. Have fun with all that any specific ?'s just ask as I do know a little about it. Peace out. Oh don't forget you fan speed controller!

EDIT: I'm not sure, it says processed through sort facility, and has never been updated since. Who knows?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Myco. You are the best. I'll talk to you later bro. Have a great day.


----------



## Natural Gas (Jul 15, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hello everyone. I just received my seedboutique order today of 3 packs of GageGreen LA Haze and a pack of GGG Pepe Le Dank. LA Haze is LA Confidential x Kali Mist crossed to a powerful Afghani Haze male. I dropped five after scuffing for a bit. I love Kali Mist above all else. What other crosses do you guys know about using Kali Mist other than Kali Bubba? I hope they germ as these are beans from 2010. I believe I bought the last 3 packs in existence. I'll post the results as I go.
> 
> View attachment 2735202


Hey Gandalf, Finished Y Griega; Medical Seeds beginning of June...Finishing the cure as I write... http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Y_Griega/Medical_Seeds_Co/ The link says it better than I can...It is a Kali cross you may want to check out...Following right along here with you...FWIW


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 15, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> Hey Gandalf, Finished Y Griega; Medical Seeds beginning of June...Finishing the cure as I write... http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Y_Griega/Medical_Seeds_Co/ The link says it better than I can...It is a Kali cross you may want to check out...Following right along here with you...FWIW


Looks awesome. That is one hell of a cross. I always liked the Anesthesia breeder. You are feeding my addiction. Not fair.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 18, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am posting up a some pictures here to show what teas can do for overall health. Last Sunday these plants were less than half this size and suffering from a P deficiency and a high soil mix ph from my dumbass using too much dolomite in their mix. I ordered diamond mylar, which will be here this week, so I can set up a proper veg area. I want to throw these into flower in a week or two and cut clones. I am looking for a few top shelf females to keep as mothers.
> 
> Take a close look at the last two pictures. This one PE female is showing signs of what I think is light burn. If its not light burn then its a sign of P def, which I dont see that being possible since I used Budswell 0-7-0 in the last two teas. It is the only plant showing these symptoms. I found a picture of light burn in JC Stitch's book Marijuana Garden Saver and this looks identical. I was also thinking that the plant may have run into a patch of "hot mix" in its container. I really spend time mixing the blend but there may have been more of something in that 1 spot. This last part came after some OG so I apologize if it does not make sense.
> 
> ...


Looking good man


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is an update on what I have been up to. I am testing for Gage Green Genetics and I will start posting that up in another spot or here. I have not decided yet. I have been germinating a bunch of strains including OG Raskals White Fire, Gage Green OB Ripper, TGA Chernobyl, TGA Jack the Ripper, Gage Green LA Haze, Gage Green Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby, and Gage Green Starlet Kush. I have cloned a bunch of Serious Kali Mist, G13 Pineapple Express, G13 Blue OG, Serious Kali Bubba, Sweet Seeds Green Poison, Female Seeds Lemon Kush, Female Seeds Bubblegummer, Kannabia Power Skunk, Breeders Boutique Engineers Dream (Purple Pheno S1), and some others I may have forgotten at this time. In veg I have Gage Green Sun Maiden, Gage Green Daybreaker, and Cabin Fever Alexander Kush aka FrostMonster. I am on a quest for the best mothers and I am going to let everything that does not meet or exceed my expectations go. 

Today I'll start to mix up the Revs True Living Organics 2.1 Supersoil. This is quite the mix. My mix will include:

1cft of Happy Frog
1 cft of Coast of Maine Bar Harbor blend
2cft of coco
2cft of perlite (large and small)
1cft of EWC
1cft of Maine Coast Lobster Compost

Amendments are:

12 cups of Happy Frog 5-5-5
4 cups of greensand
6 cups of oyster shells
4 cups of dolomite powder
14 cups of prilled dolomite
2 cups of blood meal
2 cups of rock phosphate
4 cups of gypsum
4 cups of kelp meal
32 cups of cow manure
2 cups of high N bat guano
4 cups of feather meal
8 cups of bone meal
4 cups of Happy Frog bulb fertilizer
2 cups of excellerite
2 cups of azomite
4 cups of humic acid
4 cups of alfalfa meal
8 cups of organic rice

I am planning on cooking this for 4-6 weeks. I'll be using RO water and I'll post up the manure bottom layer, the mellow mix, the teas, and the fertilizer spikes when I get to mixing them. It is not as bad as it sounds. It is rather expensive to get all the stuff together though. Here are some pictures of what I am flowering right now. They are all from VISC and include 420, THC, GSPOT, and Olympic. None of these made the cut to keep since I have so many new strains to look into. I am sorry for the number of pictures but I have not updated in awhile. My germination/seedling chamber is included in the photos. It was lights out time in my veg room. Thanks for looking everyone.

Hey everyone. I can't post any pictures. I have contacted the mods and I hope to get this fixed asap. I apologize. Please keep checking back in today to see if they fixed this problem. Thanks for checking in. I am sorry for this trouble.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

[

The third and fourth picture from the bottom are a prime example of why you never take the cover off a fan. I tilted the plant into the fan while moving it when it was a month into flowering. I almost shit my pants and took off the top 1/8 of the cola. It recovered nicely but lost fan leaves.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 21, 2013)

*Beautiful Flowers bro!!* Can't wait to see some dried buds from those ladies. Is that your visc gear? What ever they happen to be, dank is definitely a fitting word. Very very nice.

EDIT: That's you Gage Green gear?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks bro. That is the VISC gear. They were my warm up run. I'll post up the GGG stuff soon. Thanks for looking. Take it easy.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not done, I was figuring out what was goin on. That is some incredible pictures man, really pro stuff. Those ladies are out of this world, there should be aliens hangin out in the photos, I looked twice, but didn't see any. I was gonna keep count of all the pics I like, but would have to just say all of them now. I like all the soil amendments too, nice selection, and choices. That's a hell of a soil recipe you posted earlier, I would like some of that for my ladies. You're right about it being expensive to collect such a line-up. I find that buying the ones you use the most in bulk to help with that a little. Like E.W.C. I try to buy that in 35lb bags or larger anymore. I use a ton of castings in a year, really like em. At least my plants do. I've been trying to buy all my amendments and such in bulk when possible, I try to keep the future in mind as much as possible when purchasing to keep it all at a minimum. Your veg area looks really nice too, alot going on. Very tidy though! Quite nice all this. Peace out bro.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Myco. I try to keep up with you. I am nowhere close. I need to get my ass in gear and start working them. It is really amazing the jump in yield you get when you bend these plants. Keeps the canopy even too. The bigger seedlings in the tent are GGG SunMaiden, GGG Daybreaker, and Cabin Fever Seeds Alexander Kush aka Frostmonster. I have 3 GGG LA Haze that popped tails in the tent. I also have 3 female OG Raskal White Fire OG that I am excited to run and are popping tails. Busy time but its all good. I just mixed up my coco and will be rinsing the hell out it it tonight in a pillow case. Let the games begin. Thanks for looking. I always love to hear your input.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 21, 2013)

I think you're a hell of a gardener bro, there's no keepin up. you have your style and tech's and everybody else has theres. Your pictures of those flowers show the story behind em, and besides the one that got the fan, GOOD GRIEF they're beautiful.


Here's my fan mistake I think yours looks better bro. LOL. Anyways, I really like when you come round my thread and let me know how I'm doin too. I never take a comment or suggestion as criticism as I know you're just trying to help, same here. I've been waiting on the LA Haze, and am excited about them along with the other Gage gear, and the Alexander Kush by Cabin Fever I was reading about from the link you sent me. Sad how it got it's name, but the strain sounds incredible. I'll be waiting eagerly for updates on it all man. Peace out.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 21, 2013)

all of this looks amazing man. right now im running a random sour d cut , but will be doing plushberry, sinmint cookies, tangerine power and jesus OG very soon. All in TGA super soil , with AN mothers earth super tea for base nutrient bloom. Not sure if youve ever heard of him but im following a OMMP fro oregon names KoMas beneficial tea recipe in between feedings and waterings and I must say it kicks fucking ass and has added insane results. its 5 gallons of RO water , 3 Teaspoons of roots oregonism ( but i use great white) , 10 ML Humbolt Honey YS, and 3-4 tea spoons of carbo load. I brew with 3 air stones on top of a heating pad for 48 hours and when I add to medium it goes right to work. talk about explosive growth. my roots could strangle me


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> all of this looks amazing man. right now im running a random sour d cut , but will be doing plushberry, sinmint cookies, tangerine power and jesus OG very soon. All in TGA super soil , with AN mothers earth super tea for base nutrient bloom. Not sure if youve ever heard of him but im following a OMMP fro oregon names KoMas beneficial tea recipe in between feedings and waterings and I must say it kicks fucking ass and has added insane results. its 5 gallons of RO water , 3 Teaspoons of roots oregonism ( but i use great white) , 10 ML Humbolt Honey YS, and 3-4 tea spoons of carbo load. I brew with 3 air stones on top of a heating pad for 48 hours and when I add to medium it goes right to work. talk about explosive growth. my roots could strangle me


I know a ton about Sub's Super Soil. You are running in something that is beyond as good as it gets. I love the sound of your tea. I use the Mother Earth teas sometimes myself. I use the Humbolt Honey as my molasses. I am a fan of the carbo load too. Have you tried the Bud Candy? It's pretty nice.I can't wait to hear about your Jesus OG run. I just popped Chernobly and Jack the Ripper. I am getting my hands on a cross of Space Bomb x Gage's Royal Flush. Royal Flush is Chemdog x Joseph OG. Sub said that Space Bomb is his favorite strain from seed ever. I can't wait for these seeds. Thanks for stopping by. I would love to hear about how your soil and grow are doing bro. We are all here to help each other out. I want to learn. I tried to rep you and it said I have to spread it around before I hit you up again. Much rep to you bro.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 21, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I know a ton about Sub's Super Soil. You are running in something that is beyond as good as it gets. I love the sound of your tea. I use the Mother Earth teas sometimes myself. I use the Humbolt Honey as my molasses. I am a fan of the carbo load too. Have you tried the Bud Candy? It's pretty nice.I can't wait to hear about your Jesus OG run. I just popped Chernobly and Jack the Ripper. I am getting my hands on a cross of Space Bomb x Gage's Royal Flush. Royal Flush is Chemdog x Joseph OG. Sub said that Space Bomb is his favorite strain from seed ever. I can't wait for these seeds. Thanks for stopping by. I would love to hear about how your soil and grow are doing bro. We are all here to help each other out. I want to learn. I tried to rep you and it said I have to spread it around before I hit you up again. Much rep to you bro.


thanks bro much love I appreciate that. Yeah I'm trying to set up a few things with proxy and IPs and I should have some pictures going soon. GoPro is on the way and my camera phone sucks haha. I have heard about the bud candy, but I havent used it yet. Reason being I've been told its not organic, well... some non-organic things wont kill my beneficial organisms but ive heard bud candy would. could you clarify maybe? im pretty careful whos advice I listen to so Ive just been using what works. But yeah I was gonna buy some Royal Flush from a friend from MI but ended up not :/ . ive got a pretty good lock on GGG, TGA, RD, Bodhi, MTG , GDP, so the sky's the limit. Im not new to hydro either, but prefer organics. Waiting on a 4 spot undercurrent   will definitely keep you updated on all of it . everythings lookin' great!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 22, 2013)

These are probably the healthiest plants I have seen on RIU. They SHINE right out the screen, so vibrant. A new goal of mine is to grow a plant worthy of one of the many compliments I've seen you pass around. MASSIVE RESPECT. 

Beautiful garden. I am going to be putting aside the time to re-read this thread properly.


----------



## M1dAmber (Jul 22, 2013)

Rep for super sexy flowers, my brother!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you Mad Hamish. I really appreciate that. Lets all learn together and share our knowledge to make things awesome for each other. That is what it is all about.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 22, 2013)

M1dAmber said:


> Rep for super sexy flowers, my brother!


Thank you so much. Stop by now and then and lets see what we can all do sharing with each other. I appreciate it. The Gage gear should take things up to a whole new level. I can't wait for the Kali Mist and Pineapple Express to start to show their secrets soon too. Much to see in the coming weeks.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 22, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous flowers Gandalf! Are you sure you're a "total noob"??


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 22, 2013)

I remember the advice you gave me a month or so ago st0wandgrow when I was having the ph/dolomite issue. I would appreciate it if you would stick around and make sure the ship is sailing straight. Thanks for taking a peek.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 22, 2013)

sorry for the sideways mid quality photos. past one @ 2 weeks using the bene tea formula i mentioned. smelled like cat piss, sour d , and berries at this point.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 22, 2013)

is it possible to use these teas in a hydro set up???


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 22, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> View attachment 2746297View attachment 2746302View attachment 2746311 sorry for the sideways mid quality photos. past one @ 2 weeks using the bene tea formula i mentioned. smelled like cat piss, sour d , and berries at this point.


That looks dank as hell. What strain is that? I love the sugar.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 22, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> is it possible to use these teas in a hydro set up???


As a foliar spray, sure. I'd be careful dumping it in to your reservoir though. I can't imagine there would be a sufficient amount of oxygen in there to keep the beneficial microorganisms alive.... and the sediment (worm poop) would probably clog up your bubblers and water pump.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> is it possible to use these teas in a hydro set up???


yes and no. Ive heard its a little too thick for air stones. however my beneficial tea. all the products have hydro recommendations for dosing. and then with oxygen theres shit you can do with certain products ive seen. and hydrogen peroxide. lol sorry as it probably shows doing it in a DWC with these thick teas was enough trouble for me to figure out that I just stay synthetic for hydro, teas for soil and organic grows


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 22, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That looks dank as hell. What strain is that? I love the sugar.


thanks man! i honestly really dont know. I was told blue cheese. then after that friend saw it progressing he decided it wasnt and he mustve mixed it up with sour d ... hmmmmm labels? anyways its got a lot of sativa. thats all i can say from this, smells good , sticky as fuck. just cant call it anything specific and will be wondering which high I am experiencing the first few times I blaze to get a feel of the genetics. I prefer to not be told i have one cut and then get another. especially because often full sativas get me a little too jittery . indica dominant hybrid is my cup o' tea.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello everyone. Welcome to my test run of Starlet Kush and Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby. I received the seeds on July 20th and within 15 mins of walking into my door with the package I placed all the seeds into my lucky cups for germination. I was given 12 seeds of the SBD x FB and 11 seeds of the Starlet Kush. All the seeds looked mature and were unscathed from their trip to the coast of Maine. Super Blue Dream is DJ Shorts cut of Blueberry x Super Silver Haze. Freedom Baby is Harlequin x Joseph OG.

I germinate my seeds in distilled water. After 12 hours of being placed in the water I sink them with a shake of the cup and I leave them for 24-36 hours. All of the seeds from both strains sank. From there I used the paper towel method. Again I used distilled water and placed the seeds into the towels for another 24-36 hours. I am happy to say that every seed but 1 of each strain popped their tails and the remaining two I am sure will be right along. I am using Fox Farm Light Warrior for the first home for my crew. I misted the FFLW with a mixture of 5 ml of Hygrozyme, 1 tsp of Mycos, and a tsp of Azos per gallon. The seeds went into the FFLW without a hitch. I am going to put them under 2 Tek 2 T5 lights in the blue spectrum when they begin sprouting tomorrow.

As a side note I am also in the early vegetative cycle with Gage Green Sun Maiden and Gage Green Daybreaker. I also am germinating Gage Green LA Haze with the Starlet Kush and SBD x FB. 

I am really excited to explore the CBD profile of the SBD x FB. The medicinal qualities of the Starlet Kush for lower body pain and insomnia intrigue me. I have a family member who suffers from such conditions and I am very excited to have them test the medicine when it is time. I will be posting up pictures tomorrow and as things unfold. I welcome all input. 

I really want to show the canna medical community what an average guy can do with great genes. Thank you for stopping by and lets see what these amazing genes can do. Take care.



​


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 22, 2013)

Here are a few more shots from tonight. VISC gear.

]


----------



## Slipon (Jul 22, 2013)

look really nice and frosty


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice pics of beautiful buds... I'm getting so amped to buy a new cam I feel itchy lol. Can't wait to start sharing.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi i really like you thread and I was wanting to use an organic tea for the bloom stage of my grow, due you know of any recipes you could give me or any links to a recipe thanks in advance


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Here are some great Rev teas. 

1. Use this tea from the very beginning of flowering up to 4-5 weeks. 

1 tbsp of organic molasses
20 drops of General Organics CalMag+
1 tbsp of all organic all purpose fertilizer 5-5-5 or close to that as possible
1 tbsp of Kelp Meal
1 tsp of High N bat guano 12-8-2 ish
1 tsp of High P bat guano 0-5-0 or 1-10-0
1 tsp of liquid fish fertilizer 5-1-1 or 3-3-.3 or close
1/4 cup of FF Big Bloom 

Bubble 24 hours then add 1/2-1 cup of fresh compost of EWC. Bubble for another 24 hours. This is for a one gallon jug. Pure water. You can bubble this as long as you want. I would not go over a week. This is taken from the Revs TLO book. Dilute 1:4 or 1:3.

2. Here is a finishing tea:

1 cup EWC or fresh compost
1/4 cup FF Big Bloom
1 tsp of kelp meal
1 tsp of organic molasses

Bubble for 24-48 hours. The Rev suggest diluting the teas. I dilute mine anywhere from 1 part tea to 4 parts pure water. If they are big enough and can handle max nutes then I go 1:3. 

3. Here is a great high power vegetative growth tea:

1 tbsp of organic molasses
1 tbsp of kelp meal
1 tbsp of alfalfa meal
1 tbsp of dry all purpose organic fertilizer
2 tsp of liquid fish fertilizer
2 tsp of high N bat guano
1 tsp of dry soluable kelp or seaweed

Bubble for 24 hours. Add 1 cup of EWC or fresh compost. 1/4 cup of steer/cow manure or compost. Bubble for another 24 hours. Dilute 1:4.

4. Seedling freshly or freshly rooted clone tea:

2 tsp of organic molasses
1 tps of kelp meal
1 tps of liquid fish fertilizer
1 tsp of alfalfa meal
1/2 -1 cup of EWC or compost
1 tsn of dry soluble kelp or liquid seaweed
10 drops of General Organics CaMag+

Bubble for 24 hours. Dilute 1:4

There you have it. All your tea needs. Ask any questions you would like. Enjoy. BTW....spread the mix out as a top dressing on your plants. Use a 1 gallon paint strainer as a holder.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you so much I tried to rep you again but it will not let me, I am definitely going to try this out thanks again and I almost forgot do you have to P.H. your water and how long would the tea be good for?


----------



## Crankyxr (Jul 23, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here are a few more shots from tonight. VISC gear.
> 
> ]


Holy shit... That's somme of the best bud I've seen so far.. Props from Black Jesus


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

I've been playing around with molasses in my soil mixes. The stuff adds some fire for sure. These were grown in a soil mix enriched with molasses, horse shit, and one big feed with fish emulsion right at the beginning. Went a teeny bit yellow but hey they were only in 15 litre bags...

I'd love to try these teas but bat guano is really really hard to find over where I am at. Any replacements I can use?

Thanks for sharing that


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> Holy shit... That's somme of the best bud I've seen so far.. Props from Black Jesus


[video=youtube;H42ice_7qtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H42ice_7qtQ[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I've been playing around with molasses in my soil mixes. The stuff adds some fire for sure. These were grown in a soil mix enriched with molasses, horse shit, and one big feed with fish emulsion right at the beginning. Went a teeny bit yellow but hey they were only in 15 litre bags...
> 
> I'd love to try these teas but bat guano is really really hard to find over where I am at. Any replacements I can use?
> 
> Thanks for sharing that


Holy baseball bats and footballs Hamish. Sweet looking Sats. Do you ever buy on ebay or at online supply stores? I get things online when I need to.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 23, 2013)

Those are some beautiful flowers you have Gandalf, just really nice and frosty man. Healthy as all get out too. I saw the tea recipes on the last page, and they're some good teas bro. I can see why you and the Rev have such success. I should hopefully have some G-13 x Skunk#1 going in a little while as long as Herbies come through this time, IDK. I just hope and pray for just results. If not I'll get my money back, and send you some if you decide to go to Montreal. If this doesn't let up soon at the border it's gonna get sad at Myco's garden Wow I don't even want to think about that yet, we'll see. I really do think it's time to get serious about that mist either way. Have you ordered that? I don't think I'm gonna wait for results, if it can get me a ratio over 50% I think it would be worth the $25 or whatever it is. My only fear is a crop of herm seeds, you know. Oh well, only time will tell I guess. Lookin good bro. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Gandalf  All props go to the genetics, though! It was an accidental pollination, the folks were Skunk #1 as a mom, and the daddy was a teeny tiny boy that came out of a bag of Swazi (our local bush-weed) that must've fallen off my frisbee while making a number outside. LATE little boy, I think when I found him he was only 3 cm. I am still keeping some of the seeds airtight and in a cool place!

You're right, I should just order some huge bags of guano. Whatever I don't use, my veggie garden will eat up with great relish. Not seeing anybody complain about it so I don't need tester size bags I guess. 

The results speak for themselves. EPIC plants, Sir!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 23, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Those are some beautiful flowers you have Gandalf, just really nice and frosty man. Healthy as all get out too. I saw the tea recipes on the last page, and they're some good teas bro. I can see why you and the Rev have such success. I should hopefully have some G-13 x Skunk#1 going in a little while as long as Herbies come through this time, IDK. I just hope and pray for just results. If not I'll get my money back, and send you some if you decide to go to Montreal. If this doesn't let up soon at the border it's gonna get sad at Myco's garden Wow I don't even want to think about that yet, we'll see. I really do think it's time to get serious about that mist either way. Have you ordered that? I don't think I'm gonna wait for results, if it can get me a ratio over 50% I think it would be worth the $25 or whatever it is. My only fear is a crop of herm seeds, you know. Oh well, only time will tell I guess. Lookin good bro. Peace out.


I have 4 packs of the Kali Mist in the vault. 20 Kali Bubbas. The LA Haze are a popping. Those LA Haze shells were like kevlar. They are the first beans I know of to have the requirement of scuffing posted in the strains description. My offer to you still stands bro for the Miss Colombian. Want some Kali Bubba? I will always have your back bro.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Thanks Gandalf  All props go to the genetics, though! It was an accidental pollination, the folks were Skunk #1 as a mom, and the daddy was a teeny tiny boy that came out of a bag of Swazi (our local bush-weed) that must've fallen off my frisbee while making a number outside. LATE little boy, I think when I found him he was only 3 cm. I am still keeping some of the seeds airtight and in a cool place!
> 
> You're right, I should just order some huge bags of guano. Whatever I don't use, my veggie garden will eat up with great relish. Not seeing anybody complain about it so I don't need tester size bags I guess.
> 
> The results speak for themselves. EPIC plants, Sir!


I did that with a bunch of beans one time. I had like 30-40 ready to germ and they all got mixed up. I was very familiar with the strains that I knew them at about week 3ish. It was frustrating but really fun. A little bag of guano goes a long way. They sell a box of the four guano types. Sunleaves makes it. 

Hey Myco...you have a four box of the guano, right?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2013)

Subbed up man. Things look nice so far no time to go back some pages.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh yeah, it's called Sunleaves House of Guano. You can buy it in 5gal buckets as well. I would find a nice guano that covers all the N-P-k bases pretty good, and order a ton of it at a time and see if you can get a discount. If you're talking Swazi, I would assume you're in Africa. I have no idea of local import laws, but I would think you could find somewhere close that you could acquire it from. Not so much locally, I just mean regionally. I like amended organic soil to grow with, and bat guano I would say is one of the top 3 most important ingredients in my Super Soil. I would suggest trying to get some, I love it. Gandalf you have to be the Most generous person I know. I would love to grow some Kali Bubba, my friend loves his Kali Mist mother he's had forever, and would crap a goose egg if I showed him some Kali Bubba seeds. I wrote you a P.M. and would like you to really think about what I said please. The way you offer everything you have from any info, to your genetics, it really shows what a beautiful person you are. I can never say enough about everything you've helped me with, and I could never re-pay you either, though I'll never stop trying. Thanks again for everything bro! Peace and Much Love!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Here is an update from today. I have 10 of the new seeds above the FFLW. I am not sure of the ratios but I will check tonight. I am posting up some pictures of the early veg crew. They are the SunMaidens, Daybreakers, and Cabin Fever Seeds Alexander Kush aka Frostmonster. The bigger plants are the group I flipped a week ago. Kali Mist, PE, Blue OG, Lemon Kush, Green Poison, Power Skunk, Breeders Boutique Engineers' Dream, THSeeds Darkstar, Kali Bubba, and I think that is it.  I want to stress to everyone how healthy and green teas and true organics can make your plants. The leaves on the group I just flipped show it. The last few pictures are from another VISC plant that I cut up today and hung. I don't think I had photos of her yet. Thanks for looking.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey everyone. I was just in the flower room and I was able to smell the trichs of one of the two GH White Rhinos. I honestly will say that if that holds this terp profile throughout this bloom I will be as happy with the smell as I could possibly be. Period. I don't grow much GH but I won't buy into the idea they flat out suck completely. There are some good genes in there to be found. I don't like Arjan but I do like some of their old school genetics. I know....Shanti took everything. I don't believe that either. I will be happy and to me that is cool enough. I just like to change it up from time to time. Who knows, maybe its a fluke. If so then it will be one hell of a fluke. I took 5 more cuts from the fluke. Have a good night. Take it easy everyone.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 23, 2013)

Lots of work tonight. I had a bunch of plants that I did not like that were early finishers so I chopped them and they will become my first attempt at BHO. I would consider them pretty low grade. They were triched up ok but not something to be proud of by a very long long stretch. You never know I guess with some seeds. I decided they would be the perfect lambs to run with my new oil gear that Myco helped me with. I also bought a cheap oil rig to get my feet wet. Will it be ok to use some of what I cut tonight in a week or so? This stuff is not worth the cure time honestly. Its quick oil time. I need the medicine for my brain.  I bet there is a good 8 ozs that will go this way. We'll see. 

On another note I have 9 Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby above the FFLW and 4 Starlet Kush up too. It has been 3 and a half days since I dropped them in water. They look tight. I will post pictures tomorrow. I felt the cotyledons of my LA Haze earlier too. Yeah I am pretty far out there. I swear they are like leather. I am going to try and get a super close up for you guys. Would I bring it up and risk ridicule if I did not think this was worthy of a mentioning? It is total exposure of my weirdness. Remember I commented earlier on how damn big and tough those beans' shells were. Now I know what it took to breakout of those damn things. I hope this is a sign of some sick genetics. Take it easy everyone. Thanks for taking a peek.

Anyone notice I have insomnia?


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 24, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Lots of work tonight. I had a bunch of plants that I did not like that were early finishers so I chopped them and they will become my first attempt at BHO. I would consider them pretty low grade. They were triched up ok but not something to be proud of by a very long long stretch. You never know I guess with some seeds. I decided they would be the perfect lambs to run with my new oil gear that Myco helped me with. I also bought a cheap oil rig to get my feet wet. Will it be ok to use some of what I cut tonight in a week or so? This stuff is not worth the cure time honestly. Its quick oil time. I need the medicine for my brain.  I bet there is a good 8 ozs that will go this way. We'll see.
> 
> On another note I have 9 Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby above the FFLW and 4 Starlet Kush up too. It has been 3 and a half days since I dropped them in water. They look tight. I will post pictures tomorrow. I felt the cotyledons of my LA Haze earlier too. Yeah I am pretty far out there. I swear they are like leather. I am going to try and get a super close up for you guys. Would I bring it up and risk ridicule if I did not think this was worthy of a mentioning? It is total exposure of my weirdness. Remember I commented earlier on how damn big and tough those beans' shells were. Now I know what it took to breakout of those damn things. I hope this is a sign of some sick genetics. Take it easy everyone. Thanks for taking a peek.
> 
> Anyone notice I have insomnia?


 Just remember , the material you use is going to be the biggest factor in your oil. I dab alot , make my own, very into the 710 lifestyle . I LOVE HEADY GLASS BTW. if the trichomes arent good neither with your oil. itll just be usable for something at that point. had some hash plant i cut too early. blasted it all down , vac purged winterized before all that. was just shit. wanted to throw it away. whats the material looking like ? pics?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey everyone. I was just in the flower room and I was able to smell the trichs of one of the two GH White Rhinos. I honestly will say that if that holds this terp profile throughout this bloom I will be as happy with the smell as I could possibly be. Period. I don't grow much GH but I won't buy into the idea they flat out suck completely. There are some good genes in there to be found. I don't like Arjan but I do like some of their old school genetics. I know....Shanti took everything. I don't believe that either. I will be happy and to me that is cool enough. I just like to change it up from time to time. Who knows, maybe its a fluke. If so then it will be one hell of a fluke. I took 5 more cuts from the fluke. Have a good night. Take it easy everyone.


White Rhino is a LEGEND. I've got it in my collection for my 'oldschool' garden I am planning. I have now started ignoring all the silly politics about breeders. What with Swerve losing his pip at me and all, not even the decency to reply to me afterwards. Tense folk, breeders. So they can sort their problems amongst themselves I don't buy into ANY of the politics. Look at the Cannabis Cup vids and you can taste the rivalry. 
Arjan does seem a bit jaded but after that long in the biz and things being as cut-throat as they are, who wouldn't be? And where guys do well there will always be a ton of people trying to bring them down and inflating every little mistake they make to a mountainous affair spanning forums across the globe. They've been around the longest pretty much so they'll get a LOT of flak.

And I see no claims by Shanti Baba that anybody stole his genetics either.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Corey. I'll grab some pictures in a bit. It is a few notches above usable.  If not then I am sending all of you guys some.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 24, 2013)

OK. Here is my disclaimer. These photos are for the purpose of oil making only. I'm kidding. I was beyond disappointed with a few plants. That goes without saying I guess. This is the bottom of the barrel. The yuck. The lower branches of the yuck. I honestly always threw this away being that I was not the oil making machine that I am about to be.  It's only two of the plants. I hate the green rubber looking sweet leaves and everything about these. I promised to show everything in this thread and here it is. I did not trim these up well yet. I just wanted them dead. I have no pride when I post these up. That should be obvious. I would never show these "buds" to anyone, yet here I am posting them up on RIU. Good grief. The strain is called Olympic Gold by the way. 



It does look like this though close up. 

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mtg-seeds-stoney-creek-o-g-/prod_4247.html


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 24, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> White Rhino is a LEGEND. I've got it in my collection for my 'oldschool' garden I am planning. I have now started ignoring all the silly politics about breeders. What with Swerve losing his pip at me and all, not even the decency to reply to me afterwards. Tense folk, breeders. So they can sort their problems amongst themselves I don't buy into ANY of the politics. Look at the Cannabis Cup vids and you can taste the rivalry.
> Arjan does seem a bit jaded but after that long in the biz and things being as cut-throat as they are, who wouldn't be? And where guys do well there will always be a ton of people trying to bring them down and inflating every little mistake they make to a mountainous affair spanning forums across the globe. They've been around the longest pretty much so they'll get a LOT of flak.
> 
> And I see no claims by Shanti Baba that anybody stole his genetics either.



I agree with you Hamish.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 24, 2013)

dont be ashamed Bro, we all fuck up some times, and its not always our fault, even tho its called olympic gold Im sure it have its "Bad" pheno`s as well 

I had two freebee seed`s (triangle chrome I belive it was called) and I could not get em to thrive, at all, one never made it out of the seedling stages and the other I grew for +2 months, but in the end I threw it out as it never really got healthy, weird, had some LSD going right beside em in same soil and same condition who was very healthy and growing fast 

my currently grow don't look to promising either, had minor PH issues and now a heat wave, look like I got half the Bud as expected


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for coming to my rescue Slip. I agree with you on the bad pheno or genes with these 2 plants. We all know it wasn't the operator.  Hell no. Couldn't be.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 24, 2013)

yea, well, its nature, we can try, but we can not expect to control it 100% (thanks God) 

funny, I have 3 plants going now, had high hope for a +10 weeks old healthy Veg plant in a 7 gallon pot, that look the "worst" now, with flimsy Bud`s 

the other in a hempy bucket look beautiful and is heavy (expecting some medium size Bud`s but VERY compact and potent) 

the last one is a small clone in a 3 gallon pot I had no real expections to, just had the room, and it now look the most healthy and promising, with the biggest Bud`s and have`t even began to set brown pistil`s yet, other two have 1/3 brown pistil`s


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 24, 2013)

There's only so much you can do for a plant bro, at some point the genetics are either there or they're not. I think anyone that has seen your other plants can tell it's the lack of good genetics going on here. Heat waves are another thing out of our control, unless we want to spend a small fortune on extra a/c. We work with what we are givin, and do our best, that's all we can do, well that and pray I guess. When you're smoking the oil from these ladies you'll laugh about it , especially when you remember what's coming next. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 24, 2013)

Hell yeah on that. What is right around my corner is some true dank. I am really talking about the Kali Mist , PE, and others. A true giant leap up in the gene pool. The pictures of the good stuff from VISC will be worthy. Thanks guys. I am drooling thinking about the oil and things I can make from it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

I am proud to say that between you and Myco I've been convinced to switch to organic for my indoor too. It'll be a 'phasing out' over time: First up, I am dedicating two of my Tahoe clones to dirt bags over the weekend, replacing the hydro mommy. I'll be cloning off the LVBK soon too, each mum will be replaced by two of her babies in dirt too. 
My flowering room is ebb-and-flow, so it'll stay hydro for a good while, hoping to get a good hybrid system going while I take the time to research organic hydroponics. I'll be going closer to 'home' by replacing the Hydroton with Coco CROUTONS that drain exactly as perfectly. 
Gandalf, is it possible to adapt these teas to work in a hydroponic system? I hear organic hydro is hard work but I don't mind keeping a VERY close eye at all. I also am an insomniac of note lol, my garden keeps me sane. My clones are watered at 3am every morning, it's just how it ended up being 

Or should I just use the ol' ebb and flow tables as, well, tables with a drain for run-off? I like the ebb-and-flow because of fungus gnats, not much problem if the substrate stays dry on top but a bit of an issue with top-watering. Fungus Gnat City out here :/

I am ready to receive thy wisdom!

The results speak for themselves, though. I can single out only ONE hydro grower on here who's plants look as good as these do. Talking to him I get the impression it's many, many years experience that got him where he's at. Have a look at this, NFT at it's best, the Doc is an ARTIST. EXCELLENT bud-porn lol: 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/654784-og-raskal-fire-alien-kush.html

He's right up there with you guys, seriously. Absolute magic. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/654784-og-raskal-fire-alien-kush.html


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 24, 2013)

I couldn't be happier to read that bro. I really think you'll enjoy the final product, and get to see the true expression of your genetics before your eyes. The difference I've seen has been nothing short of miraculous. I only flushed my Skunk#1 one time, and I'll say it prolly didn't even need that. You don't see farmers drown their fields every year at harvest time, right. I did use bottle nutes on them though, so I thought it would be beneficial. the nutes i speak of were 100% organic but, they are what they are, and when I grow with bottles I flush. There are however a couple of bottled amendments I like to use in flower that I don't see a need to flush while using. There is so much B.S. hocus pocus myth about flushing, and I think in growing MJ in general, so I try not to worry about what I don't feel affected by. Anyways I'll start looking into organic hydro some, and see if i can find some good info to link you to. I don't even know if you can use an a.a.c.t. with hydro as I've never had to look it up, but I don't see why not. I would leave the molasses out cause it will foam up like all get out in a hydro system with aeration I do know that. You have some nice strains going man. We'll get em taken care of bro. Best of luck with your bio adventure, I'm sure you'll be successful, and love the results of the finished smoke. Peace out.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2013)

That's great Mad Hamish!

Keep us posted on the organic hydro research. Some people like to use AACT's as a foliar spray to keep pm and other unwanted guests at bay, but I'm not so sure you can effectively use something like that in a reservoir. I'm trying to envision how you could have a thriving micro-herd of beneficials in a medium such as hydroton that is being flooded and drained every few hours. I could be wrong, but I think you'd have to stick with synthetics if you're going to continue with an ebb and flow system.

For what it's worth, I used to grow using an ebb and flow set up for a couple years. You will love the switch over to organics once you get your soil dialed in (if you go that route). The growth maybe isn't quite as vigorous in soil compared to hydro, but the plants are much happier and the end product is second to none imo.

Best of luck


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Guys, your support and enthusiasm is getting me SUPER amped now 

Myco, I've been meaning to ask, your name, you are a bit of a Mycophile right? Into fungi and all of that. A good friend of mine is a mycologist, he's been doing very very interesting stuff, like using his Blue Oyster substrate cakes in his soil mixes. It's kinda an extension on mycorrhizal gardening I guess. He is getting absolutely PHENOMENAL results. I haven't had the opportunity to speak to him about it much, he's a one-man business supplying gourmet mushies to a lot of places so getting him in some free time is damn near impossible. 

What I find interesting is you hardly ever get fruiting bodies when they are introduced to the garden, but you can see the thin strands of mycelium in the soil. He uses ZERO additional feed on top of his prepared soil mix, and plants stay deep green all the way through. If you've got a head for that kind of stuff you might be able to explain how that works. 

I scored some of his finished Reishi and Blue Oyster cakes from him, where I used them it is lush, rich, beautiful smelling black soil. Around it, it's still red clay. Seems to help getting the composted stuff INTO the soil. Crazy beautiful stuff.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 24, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> What I find interesting is you hardly ever get fruiting bodies when they are introduced to the garden, but you can see the thin strands of mycelium in the soil. He uses ZERO additional feed on top of his prepared soil mix, and plants stay deep green all the way through. If you've got a head for that kind of stuff you might be able to explain how that works.


That's really cool. He's using it as mushroom compost, which really livens up all the rest of the mycos in your soil. I forgot to add mushroom compost to my last batch of soil, and I think I'm gonna hit it up with some now as it doesn't have to really break down very much to become effective. The reason you're not getting fruiting bodies is because 1. there's not a top dress of substrate for the mycelium to grow into, and fruit from, plus 2. there's no real food for them to do so either. A mushroom needs an abundant amount of readily available food to fruit, most of the time a grain material works wonders. I've grown mushrooms on everything from cow turds to rice. A very interesting hobby to have, I've loved mycology for a long time, and fine it very interesting how one thing dies for another to live, but life goes on, you know. It's also been immensely beneficial in understanding how organic soils work and function. Alot of symbiosis between plants and fungi! Cool stuff. Whenever I would have old cakes i would put them into my compost, and my compost was the best around for miles i would say. I had an old farmer that would come pick some up every year for his sisters garden. All the mycelium was from psilocybin mushrooms, but it doesn't matter what it's from it's all just compost in the end. Thanks for reminding me of that I can't believe i left it out, I knew right when I read that I had though. Good lookin out. Peace out.
.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 24, 2013)

right on! how is the oil coming? check messages btw. i pm'd ya!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> That's really cool. He's using it as mushroom compost, which really livens up all the rest of the mycos in your soil. I forgot to add mushroom compost to my last batch of soil, and I think I'm gonna hit it up with some now as it doesn't have to really break down very much to become effective. The reason you're not getting fruiting bodies is because 1. there's not a top dress of substrate for the mycelium to grow into, and fruit from, plus 2. there's no real food for them to do so either. A mushroom needs an abundant amount of readily available food to fruit, most of the time a grain material works wonders. I've grown mushrooms on everything from cow turds to rice. A very interesting hobby to have, I've loved mycology for a long time, and fine it very interesting how one thing dies for another to live, but life goes on, you know. It's also been immensely beneficial in understanding how organic soils work and function. Alot of symbiosis between plants and fungi! Cool stuff. Whenever I would have old cakes i would put them into my compost, and my compost was the best around for miles i would say. I had an old farmer that would come pick some up every year for his sisters garden. All the mycelium was from psilocybin mushrooms, but it doesn't matter what it's from it's all just compost in the end. Thanks for reminding me of that I can't believe i left it out, I knew right when I read that I had though. Good lookin out. Peace out.
> .


 Apologies for derailing your thread a bit Gandalf but this is fascinating stuff. Is there a thread around on soil cultures I can look into here on RIU? The search function has been letting me down, it's not returning any results so I'm asking where I'd normally just go search. 
Far as I understand so far, the nutrients going into the soil are one thing, but it's the mycorrhiza etc that make it readily available in it's most useful forms. Outside I follow basic permaculture guidelines so I know it's all there, but now for indoors I am most interested in how to develop a thriving and beneficial sub-soil ecology. And protect it, of course. I know it's an essential link in the chain for perfect and sustained health so I want to take it very seriously.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Apologies for derailing your thread a bit Gandalf but this is fascinating stuff. Is there a thread around on soil cultures I can look into here on RIU? The search function has been letting me down, it's not returning any results so I'm asking where I'd normally just go search.
> Far as I understand so far, the nutrients going into the soil are one thing, but it's the mycorrhiza etc that make it readily available in it's most useful forms. Outside I follow basic permaculture guidelines so I know it's all there, but now for indoors I am most interested in how to develop a thriving and beneficial sub-soil ecology. And protect it, of course. I know it's an essential link in the chain for perfect and sustained health so I want to take it very seriously.


This guy (microbeman) really knows his shit. Way above my pay grade. I make it a habit to read his posts. It's on a different forum (hope I don't get pee-pee whacked for posting it).

http://forum.seeddepot.nl/showthread.php?5339-Living-Soil-from-my-perspective


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

Bookmarked, thank you very much mate, I gave the first two posts a quick scan and it's exactly what I am looking for. I'm even going to join the forums, can't hurt getting to know more good herbalists....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2013)

This is his site, btw.

http://microbeorganics.com/


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 24, 2013)

No. Please go on. I just took care of a project I needed to do. I just did something I have not done in years. I needed to run a test on the oil plant. I am apologizing for this next bit of disclosure. I used the food dehumidifier for 1.5 hours off and on for 12 hours. I am very happy to report that it works pretty well. I am feeling pretty clear and up. It is very motivating. I am more than surprised. The taste is tolerable. Not a bit of good to it. Not as harsh as I was thinking. Pretty smooth actually. The time it was not drying for 15 min bursts I put it in a mason jar in the dark. I think that helped. I am only willing to smoke this in a blunt wrap. No bong hits. Nope. I need the flavor from the wrap to mask the chlorophyll. It smells like a Hay flower if there ever was one. Still it works pretty good. Proves the package does not mean everything. 

I have 20 of 24 Gage Testers up and out of the FFLW. I took them for a walk onto the deck today to bask them in some great sun. They loved it. I am putting them under the Tek 2s tonight. I think I mentioned somewhere I am playing these pretty carefully. I didn't want to burn them by putting them under intense light until today. They are on their own. 10,000 lumens of 6400 K an inch or two off of them. I am making a new tea for the veg crew. 

Veg crew compost tea:

Fresh Lobster compost
EWC
Humus
Decomposed wood chips
Kelp Power (Ascophyllum Nodosum)
Alfalfa Flour
Amaranth Flour
Oat Flour
Quinoa Flour
Spelt Flour
Insect Frass

Let the microbial troops go to work. I love to think about the ecosystem I am creating. My soil is alive. I am growing plants and creating a world of life in there. There is a synergistic balance going on amongst the microbes in total. There is synergy between the plant and the soil. There are proteins, complex carbs, chitinous materials in there. Anyone notice anything different about this tea? 

This is an anytime tea. Any stage of growth will love this tea. It can be used as a folliar spray if you like that option. I am going to begin to use this in veg and early transition to bloom as a folliar spray. Not only can these incredible microbes exist in the root ecosystem they are very beneficial when used as a folliar spray to create another ecosystem on the leaf surfaces. I was given this tea from the company that made my new brewer. Disclosure: I plagiarized most of this info from their description. I use RO water. I am posting up a few pictures of the brewer.

You can't make this tea too strong they said and they recommended 5 ozs total ingredients of their mix. I am brewing for their recommended 24 hours. The darker the tea the stronger the tea. You can use any ppm between 250-1400 if you choose to dilute the tea. I will keep it low for now. They call to use the tea within 3-4 days. I was surprised at that. I am used to using the tea within an hour. Again I recommend using the post tea compost as a top dressing on your favorite plant. Good stuff. 

Someone on the organic forum somewhere, maybe even on this thread, asked about using organic teas in hydro applications. They said you can if you get a pump bag and you filter the brew very well with 400 micron mesh. This will not clog your distribution nozzles apparently.



I am thankful that you guys are here. I am going back and reread the posts from today. I love the passing of info that's going on. I hope a bunch of people learn from this thread. I know I want to learn from honest people who are speaking with accumulated knowledge. I love new ways to do thing too. I am going to dig into the link that St0wandgro posted. St0wandgrow knows his shit. You all know a ton of amazing information. I want to get to a very high level of dankness. I am excited as I can be about having you guys walk along with me on this. I really appreciate it. 

Hamish.....I am running an ebb and flow experiment for my first time ever. I have admitted to using AN's ph perfect line up and all the bells and whistles. I have to admit that I have payed absolutely no attention to it at all. Zero and I mean it. They are the nicest looking plants I have been a part of in awhile. I am blown away. Period. I am thinking of the organic potential in hydro using this as a medium. I have posted these before awhile ago on RIU somewhere. Here is the link to the company and the medium info. It is beyond my words. I will devote 5 mins to them tonight and take pictures. I think benes may like the medium a bunch. It is different and so easy I can do it. 

http://www.suretogrow.com/ 

I am all over the links you posted Hamish. I am looking forward to watching someone with your skills grow in all mediums and ways. I can't wait to see. I would love to watch you run some ebb and flow with organics. I am thinking about killing the VISC in the hyrdo right now and replacing it with Kali Mist and friends in Hydrorganic style. I know I am a heathen Myco. This is science and for the betterment of plantkind. I am all in for the Tahoe too. I always wanted that and the Larry OG. I have Larry in my Alexander OG right now. Bonus. 

I would love to hear some more about using the mushroom compost. I have always been wanting to bone up on that. I am psyched to learn from you Myco. Again I want to thank you all. There is never a derailment in here from you guys. I would love to see this thread take off and pass some great things along the way. I want people learn and for everyone to smoke the best meds possible. Take it easy. 

Sorry if some of the info is repeated by myself. I posted the majority of this before reading your posts well. I won't be so rude again.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 24, 2013)

This thread is EPIC. Very exciting to see so much pure STOKE for reefer in one place. I hope it is not out of place for me to comment that I notice a huge difference in attitude and general 'giving' spirit with the Organic crew as opposed tot he hardcore hydro heads. Those threads are like the Wild West. This is real, well, IRIE. Best word to describe it. 
Also cool to see people continuously experimenting and tweaking, loving the process as much as the 'product'. My brain is bubbling with all the new info, sleep is not going to come easily tonight at all LOL... A good many bookmarks on my browser added and I don't know which one looks the most interesting. 

My wife might be a tad unhappy when she gets back. The DWC buckets are going to move into the shower tomorrow LOL...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 24, 2013)

Just a heads up on the "sure to grow" products. I have read some reports on here and other sites of people using this product and finding their plants laying all over the place when the lights come on. I believe it was due to the very light weight of the sure to grow product .... when the table floods the containers become buoyant because there is nothing with any weight to it in the bucket to hold them down so they topple over. I would imagine a grid system (scrog) would have to be used in conjunction with this to hold the plants upright and avoid all of them falling over.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 24, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here are some great Rev teas.
> 
> 1. Use this tea from the very beginning of flowering up to 4-5 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thank's again for the recipe Making up a batch of tea right now looking foamy


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 24, 2013)

Hamish I agree with you. This is a good group of guys to roll with. I have been crazy busy tonight. I tore down two tents and moved rooms around. total chaos. I won't be done until tomorrow night. It will all be worth it. I am getting ready for August and the heat to come and stay for a month. I can't wait to get it done so I can get back to working on the plants. Entire change overs are a pain in the ass. I won't be doing this again for years. I am almost set up just right. 

About the STG. I was just thinking how stable the plants are in the ebb and flow with the STG. Honest. I pulled on them each for the first time and they are set in there. I'll post up some pictures soon when I can. My plants are short and bushy in there. I did think that it may be a problem though in the beginning. So far I love that medium. It is the cleanest past of my room. 

dlftmyers...enjoy the tea. I love that part the best. Mixing it up knowing it is so good for both the soil and the plant at the same time. I feel like I am really doing something constructive rather than pouring chemicals all over the place. 

Take it easy guys. I appreciate the input.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 24, 2013)

If you want to see the test over on the Gage forum here is the link:

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2076&p=29893#p29893

Great group of guys over there who are really friendly and family like. Look around the site. You will enjoy it I bet.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 25, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> right on! how is the oil coming? check messages btw. i pm'd ya!


Hey Corey. Could you resend that PM? Things on RIU sometimes do not come through. I have had it happen at least a dozen times or more. Thanks bro. Have a good day.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2013)

The guano, kelp meal, alfalfa meal and pretty much the whole vegan tea list is VERY hard to find over here in South Africa... Especially since I live in an outlying area lol... On the bright side I did find a good supplier of mycorrhizae. 
I'm going to be looking up some teas also, I'm sure I'll find recipes that I can pull off easily with what's around here. Really want to try it out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 25, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> The guano, kelp meal, alfalfa meal and pretty much the whole vegan tea list is VERY hard to find over here in South Africa... Especially since I live in an outlying area lol... On the bright side I did find a good supplier of mycorrhizae.
> I'm going to be looking up some teas also, I'm sure I'll find recipes that I can pull off easily with what's around here. Really want to try it out.


I am checking a site I use for you right now. I'll get back to you on this one.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 25, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> The guano, kelp meal, alfalfa meal and pretty much the whole vegan tea list is VERY hard to find over here in South Africa... Especially since I live in an outlying area lol... On the bright side I did find a good supplier of mycorrhizae.
> I'm going to be looking up some teas also, I'm sure I'll find recipes that I can pull off easily with what's around here. Really want to try it out.


if you dont mind , and i ask this question with all open mindedness and sincerity , why is it so hard to get these items in south africa? i mean understandibly I dont think hydro stores are plentiful but I mean for shipping . is mail untrustworthy , are items like this banned ? customs? etremely interested. I dont get to talk to growers from your parts often


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 25, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey Corey. Could you resend that PM? Things on RIU sometimes do not come through. I have had it happen at least a dozen times or more. Thanks bro. Have a good day.


 resent. let me know if it didnt go through. was little more organized than my previous message under the grips of the kosher kush


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 26, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> The guano, kelp meal, alfalfa meal and pretty much the whole vegan tea list is VERY hard to find over here in South Africa... Especially since I live in an outlying area lol... On the bright side I did find a good supplier of mycorrhizae.
> I'm going to be looking up some teas also, I'm sure I'll find recipes that I can pull off easily with what's around here. Really want to try it out.


Hamish checkout this site. Rick just sent me an email saying that they do ship worldwide. They are top notch and they ship very professionally. I have a bunch of nice stuff from them. Great resource for everyone. 

http://www.kelp4less.com/


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot for that bud! I've got my mycos ordered and just opened a 50 kilogram bag of copost to find that it's done it's thing and finished cooking. It's a HOT one too I can tell. Soil is solarized and I'm ready to rock 'n roll  I've cleaned and sterilized a nice little area inside to work in, already smells great with the bags of organic matter sitting in there just breathing the smell of earth into the house. 
This is an EPIC mission. The mums are going to look GREAT I can feel it in my giblets.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 26, 2013)

I will be watching and loving it.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 26, 2013)

just wanted to let you know my girls are really liking the tea I made up great recipe you gave me, I found a link to a really interesting blog/page thought you might want to check it out http://gilcarandang.com/


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2013)

I borrowed a camera so I could start sharing. My camera-budget is going towards organics for now  Would love it if you guys popped around and had a look:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/698467-sincity-lvbk-sog.html#post9392921

Now I want to get them looking as good as you guys' plants lol.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. Will do. I appreciate the links. I really like the sharing of info.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 27, 2013)

I have a small project to do today. I am going to run an all organic hydro ebb and flow. I have decided to kill the VISC gear that is in the ebb and flow right now. A few of the VISC Olymipic Golds have popped nanners. Not cool. Nothing I can't handle with a pluck here and there but I want no part of that. That makes it easy to do what I have to do. i am killing them today. 3 weeks into flowering and starting to show budsets. I have decided to run all Kali Mist in the organic experiment. I am excited to see what happens. I also have a few Automatics that I am running for fun. They were freebies and I will post more on that tonight. Pretty cool to play around here and there. 

Everything on the testers is going well. One more sprout to go. A lone Starlet Kush still slumbers. It will be a week at noon since I put them into water. They are loving the TEK 2s. I have the lights an inch to 2 inches off them still. They look nice and healthy so far.

The plants I topped and started to LST are doing well also. They are the SunMaiden, Daybreaker, and the Alexander Kush. All very green and responding well today after the initial adjustment. It's funny how you go along and you can tell how a plant is doing a quick look at it. It may be the way it holds its leaves or the exact color of health, ect. Today they look more vigorous. I noticed a plant in my bloom room that has the classic blue outer rim and center green fan leaves. I know I read about this somewhere. I will post up pictures of it tonight. I am thinking it is a Mag issue since I have not given them any in a long while and now I am running RO water. They look really healthy right now. If anyone remembers the thread or has an exact reason for this let me know.  It may also be a Phos issue since I have not given them any of that either. The strain that I am seeing this in is a very purple strain. It is Engineers' Dream and I am running the purple S1 phenotype that is Casey Jones(OG Thai x Trainwreck x Sour Diesel x (Deep Purple x Querkle). I am going to monitor this for 2 days before I do a damn thing then I am going to ask Mr. West, who is on this forum and is the breeder, what is going on. Props to Breedersboutique. Perk. Thanks for looking in. I'll catch up with you guys later. Have a great day.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 27, 2013)

I think you're spot on about the Mg problem bro. In my experience if you have color on the petiole or the stem it's usually strain related when it starts on the leafs you got your self a def. I know there is still some variance to that as in flower time and all that, but it sounds like you have the start of a small Mg issue. It's nice to be able to pop in on the breeder and get some ?'s answered though, what a boon for a grower. Sorry to hear about the nanners bro, happens to the best of us at times. You just chop, and mop, and get on with it, you know. Stoked to hear about you and Hamish doing some hydro organics, really cool stuff man. Your garden sounds like she's comin right along bro. i have to spend some time in my two today, and with all the rain outside it makes it alot easier for sure. Have a great weekend man. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have a small project to do today. I am going to run an all organic hydro ebb and flow. .


Well this is what I've been waiting to come across  That is excellent news to me mate!!! I just know it's going to kick, PROPA. You have my full attention on that one!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 28, 2013)

Above are examples of SunMaidens, Daybreakers, and Alexander Kush. I just started to LST them. I am a simple LSTer. I need to start spending time with them in this arena. I am out for mothers with these. They are all doing very well. I am keeping it simple and keeping it organic. They are nice and green so far. I am folliar feeding with some of the teas and I find a little tea residue here and there but if keeps them happy and healthy then I am cool with that.






Above is Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby seeding



Above is OB Ripper seedling




Above is LA Haze seedling




Above Top Left OB Ripper. Top Right Starlet Kush. Bottom Left SBD x Freedom Baby. Bottom Right LA Haze.




Above is Starlet Kush in the very center surround by other SKs and SBD x FBs

The seedlings are doing very well. I feed them the Vegan tea also. I am going to raise the Tek 2 lights an inch. I winder if the inch to 2 inches is a touch too strong this first week. So far so good. 



Above is a leaf shot from an Engineers' Dream. I have a little claw going. I am going to feed plain water for the next 2 waterings then back off on the N a touch and up the P and K. The girls in the flowering room are doing well too. Reading Uncle Ben's stuff he calls for balanced N through flowering. I always have a bad habit of cutting N off during the flowering cycle. I need to find a better balance obviously. 

My supersoil is mixed and is cooking. That was easy once I was all organized. Getting organized was the bitch.  Everything is quiet on the grow front. I am going to put the Kali Mist clones into the ebb and flow today. I chose them and that will be fun. I am looking forward to seeing what my teas will do as the food source. I still have lots of cleaning to do. That is never ending. I have to run. Dad time. Thanks for peeking in. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, alright here we go! I couldn't be more stoked brother, this is gonna be very cool. The Gage gear looks great, and i still think the Kali mist's in the ebb n flow is gonna be killer. I've never seen anybody use teas like that, and am waiting to see the results. You and Hamish had me looking at my old Botanicaire micro garden ebb n flow, wondering about the possibilities. I thought I was going to sell that thing, and now you have me wanting to hold onto it and see what you guys do. I'm suppose to be cleaning my place out guys, good grief. It will hold 8 plants or at least that's how many containers it has, I was thinking about using slightly larger pots, and doing a tray of 4 or maybe 3. I even have a single hydrofarm dwc that I never really got into either. I used them both one time I think, and never liked the end product from either one for the most part. I flushed them like a dirty toilet, and they were still sub-par as far as I was concerned. Oh well, now we have hydro-organics, and it's another day. I hate to feel like I'm riding coat tails, but I don't have the time or $ right now for experimentation. If you and Hamish pull this off though I will be completely re-thinking my views on hydro for sure. I will also be looking to set back up my modest hydro table. What an exciting time! I look forward to your posts on the hydro-organics bro, and the rest of your ladies, and the odd gent I'm sure. I also look forward to you getting your oil making implements, and putting those to good use. Enjoy your family time. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 28, 2013)

I just posted up my first pictures on the Gage forum. Thanks for looking. 

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2076&p=29974#p29974


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 28, 2013)

WOW. Looking so LUSH bro! Like they're growing in a dream. NICE. Getting into the teas now, tons of recipes for how to make them but now I need to get an idea of how and when to feed which one. Going to start with a simple fruit tea and add that to my soil mixes seeing as it's microbe rich and let the soil sit for a while. Looks like abut a month before I'll have it all prepared, I want the soil ALIVE before a plant goes in at all. 

Soon my plants will look like yours. They literally SHINE even in the pics. You must be really proud man! The last pic of the Engineer's Dream is worthy of being framed and put on my wall.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 28, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> WOW. Looking so LUSH bro! Like they're growing in a dream. NICE. Getting into the teas now, tons of recipes for how to make them but now I need to get an idea of how and when to feed which one. Going to start with a simple fruit tea and add that to my soil mixes seeing as it's microbe rich and let the soil sit for a while. Looks like abut a month before I'll have it all prepared, I want the soil ALIVE before a plant goes in at all.
> 
> Soon my plants will look like yours. They literally SHINE even in the pics. You must be really proud man! The last pic of the Engineer's Dream is worthy of being framed and put on my wall.


I want to hear and learn more about the fruit teas. That is a totally untouched area for me. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey guys. Take a look at the LA Haze and OB Ripper close ups. The leaves are very irregular and rough in terms of surface texture. What's up with that?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 28, 2013)

The one I got recently was simple, not really a tea as such:



Fruit tea, with or without Molasses.
Origin: made with fermenting fruits. its recommended to add molasses for flowering.
Provides: Rich in NPK, but also contains calcium and some other trace elements. Very rich in microbial activity. Using molasses adds a large amounts of carbs and can contribute to fungus (in high heat grows)
Preparation: Cut fruits into small pieces. place in a container and cover them with molasses( OR cut up fruits, place into a ziploc bag with NO molasses or air) Let it sit for 2 weeks, opening it periodically to let out gases. filter.
Application: 1 tablespoon of fruit rot juice (ew) to 1 liter of water. use it every 10 days.​




 Looks like a nice one to use for the soil mix before planting to me. 

I have one advantage over others when it comes to organics: Pollen allergies my whole lifetime have WRECKED my sense of smell, so I'm not scared of taking on the properly stinky organic feeds at all


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 28, 2013)

Great post's guys! I really like the thread over at GageGreen.org Gandalf, everything looks really nice bro. Mad Hamish you never cease to surprise me with all the stuff you're always posting, what a great wealth of knowledge man. i'm gonna be making some killer fruit sludge and dosing my composting soil with it. Is there any particular fruits you use, or just be smart about it, like bananas for K, and melons for P, and such. I go through alot of fruit in a week, and would find it easy to leave little bits in storage and make it pretty diverse. great idea, and info man. I see what you're saying about the texture Gandalf, and I see alot of that kind of stuff from all kinds of different strains. It seems every strain adapts to it's environment differently, and has a texture all it's own. I'm sure they're fine, but I know how any irregularity can get you thinking, and asking questions about normality. I too have some O.B. Ripper seeds, and have been told they are quite rare, and a GREAT strain. I can't wait to get the chance to pop them babies and give em a run. I have 3 beautiful beans of her so a female is almost guaranteed, but I don't want to jinx myself either . I also got my hands on some Miss Colombia, and from all the pics, and descriptions I've seen of her what a beauty queen she is. It's funny how things look their bleakest before the brightest sun you've ever seen comes out from behind the clouds, and a beautiful rainbow forms right before your eyes. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Jul 28, 2013)

bad news. theyre out of stock of the gopro i ordered D:. anywho. mediocre but better than llast pics of the PlushBerry . SinMint Cookies , and Tangerine Power coming later tonight!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice tea ideas Hamish. I'll sample some once I read a little to figure them into the old plan. I'm really excited to see how I can use them to dial in things as I need them. There are many ways to fix things with different teas if an irregularity comes up. You customize your teas to your plants specific needs. I am going to come up with teas for each deficiency. Fruit teas will be cool here. Time to up the level.

I am not concerned with the seedling leaves. They are green and on the move. I am throwing up some more pictures for practice. Bear with me. 



SunMaiden



Kali Mist clone




My little baby mutant SunMaiden. I almost killed her when she was a few hours old. Her little baby roots have undergone several surgeries already. She is starting to take off and I bet she will be the best SunMaiden I have. Her name is Gollum. See one of her mutated fan leaves. She is leaving that all behind her though.



SunMaiden fan



SunMaiden newer fan. Same plant as above. See the light green spot. Any thoughts.?



TGA Jack the Ripper on the left and TGA Chernobyl on the right.



Alexander Kush. These are some green beautiful plants. I just love the look and everything about them.



SunMaiden. I like the backend growth. 


Thanks for looking guys. I want to show imperfections. I want to learn and see how you all see these things. Your ideas are important to me.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 28, 2013)

I love your gumption bro, show all the def's and see what the masses think. I couldn't care less of a little problem if it's either def or genetic, I'll take care of it if i can, and if it's genetic it will either work itself out of not. My Menage a Trois had a pretty bad mutation in the beginning, and for the most part worked itself out. One of my Bay11's have a weird leaf thing going on, and will probably be great who knows. Other than that everyone looks amazing man. Lovin the variety goin on. I also like the T.G.A. gear, "weed nerds unite". I think the J.T.R. is something I would like to grow one day, I'll have an eye on that one for sure. Have fun, I like the use of the shirt or whatever in the pic to cover the pot and clean up the shot, good idea. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 28, 2013)

I had a little mutant too with the LVBK, now by far the best-looking mom, thickest stalks I have ever seen with shoots in every direction. It's the price we pay for inbreeding, sounds bad but really it's the only way to bring out certain traits is to inbreed. But inbreeding herb is fine, the plant itself suffers in no way seeing as they have now pretty much always got us humans looking out for them. Perfect symbiotic relationship. So we take, but we give


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 28, 2013)

Here are a few cool leaf pictures. I freehanded these tonight. I will take tripod pictures tomorrow. I like the blue, yellows, purples, etc. She's getting ready. All organic colors. Sorry they are blurry. I promise nicer ones tomorrow.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful pictures bro. I think one of the longest relationships between two species would have to be man and dog. I think in the future we'll start to use the dogs to carry our smoke on em, hey can't arrest a dog for possession, can you? Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 29, 2013)

LOL Myco... You know once they discover eating it it's finished for you. My old boy (RIP) could smell hash a mile away. If you left it out, it would disappear. Sooner or later you'd find him zonked out of his mind in the back garden, happily stumbling around like the village drunk before eventually sleeping for a day. He LOVED his hash. Never, ever gave it to him on purpose at all. He just got into it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 29, 2013)

He was really out of it that day, that was him right there for around 20 hours lol...


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 29, 2013)

LMAO! I had an english cocker spaniel that would jump up in my lap every time i would get my tray out. That dog was a complete stoner. I swear like you bro, I never gave him a thing, he just loved the smell, and he would nab up anything I left out. He would knock over ash trays to get the roaches, and dig under the couch where i would put my tray, and all. That dog was a bigger pot head than I could ever try to be. Don't even get me started on what he would do to my flower tent when I would leave, good grief. The in-line would kick on in the morning, and before all the smell went through the scrubber the dog would go nuts! Seriously I never needed to set an alarm to open it up, I would wait for my dog to start growling, and howling. Goofy dog. I buried him with an oz. I loved that dog! Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

That is funny. I'd eat your buds and hash too guys if you wouldn't let me smoke it. I'm not so sure about the roaches but I bet there would be times that it'd be close.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 29, 2013)

My new dog really isn't into smoke, but she loves sleeping in front of my tent, with the light and all. I kind of like that this dog doesn't think all my smoke is hers! my ols dog, no B.S. would claim my tent for his if you know what I mean. Never in his life would do that in the house anywhere else, ever. When it came to my tent though he was always "This is mine, don't mess with it!" When people came over he would sit by it, and kind of guard it, and if anyone besides me got too close he would lose his mind, and bark at em and crap. I tried his whole life to break him of it, but he wouldn't have it, the tent was HIS. He would sometimes leave his chew rope in it, to try and claim it even more, like it was his dog house, it just happened to have my crop of meds in it is all. He would never even go into the thing just put the rope right in the door way, on the inside. Animals are alot smarter than we'll ever give them credit for. Sorry for jacking your thread Gandalf, I just got sentimental I guess. I'm also flying on oil, so that might have something to do with it. Anyways the ladies are so beautiful. What strain are those pics of, I'm sorry I didn't get the name? Looks kushy as all get out, or they're just some dank, thick nugs. Looks like both. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Myco. I like my dogs way better than I like people. My cat is the coolest cat too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 29, 2013)

Myco: BEST. STORIES. EVER. Made my day twice in one thread bro. Gandalf I agree, it's something I've accidentally offended a few people with, saying outright I prefer my dogs to most humans. I don't say 'people' as a distinction between us and them, because dogs and cats and horses and so are people too I found.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Myco: BEST. STORIES. EVER. Made my day twice in one thread bro. Gandalf I agree, it's something I've accidentally offended a few people with, saying outright I prefer my dogs to most humans. I don't say 'people' as a distinction between us and them, because dogs and cats and horses and so are people too I found.


I like that. I threw down yesterday and the organic hydro is off and running. My mighty little Megagarden is full of little Kali Mist clones that rooted a 2 weeks ago in their little clone bucket. They all have pretty good roots for clones so I have decided to go 12-12 from day one. I am running the Rev's teas. Diluted 1:4 unless I see otherwise. The nutes go right to the roots with no buffer so that is why I want to be cautious early on. I am pretty sure this will fly. I may add things soup style. Organic only. I have Roots Organics, Iguana Juice, and other organic bottles I will use if I see the need. I am relying on teas as much as possible. They look good this morning. They aren't dead yet and they actually look better than they did after the transplant from aero to ebb and flow. That must be some some shock. I am running a 8-10 inch airstone in the reservoir. I will let you know what transpires. Thanks for looking.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 29, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I don't say 'people' as a distinction between us and them, because dogs and cats and horses and so are people too I found.


I couldn't agree more bro. I've seen people treat robots, and computers more like a living thing, or person than dogs or cats, pretty sad really. If animals don't have independent thought, and souls, and all that just as much as a person than I don't know what's going on in their heads. If i ever had to be trapped on a dessert island with myself, and 2 other people, I would pray to God for one of them to be a dog. At least then I would have one person I could trust besides myself on the island, you know.

The Xplant seems to have been a success so far, and the plan with the teas sound friggin awesome, I can't wait to see how the teas do without soil. Are you ph'ing the teas since there isn't the soil as a buffer, or are the teas made with ph in mind? Are you running them along with the airstone cause molasses like's to foam like bubble bath? You said you were going to run them 12/12 from the start, what kind of light are they under, and what's the wattage? Sorry for all the ?'s I could sit here all day and type em though. I'm very excited to see how this all pans out, but it's hard to imagine a crash, and burn with you behind the stick man. Keep up the good work bro, it's really coming together. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

I am phing it to 5.8-6.0 with the Earth Juice. I have been reading much controversy with organic vinegar. The Rev plays around with Welches Grape Juice as a ph down. I want to go with Earth Juice for awhile for user ease. Too many new things with this organic hydro experiment for me all the way around. The light is a 1000 W magnetic swtchable MH/HPS. Beast. Old school warhorse. Its a Hydrofarm. I am running a Horitlux bulb. They are going to get the outside light for sure. They will get decent light. Nothing first rate by any means but I have read that sats like the light on the outside better. It was a good source too. I must say that I read a bunch and my mind is open. The stone will keep things mixed, and the more oxygen I can get to the roots the better. I personally feel that the oxygen a a nice gentle level will help to keep the benes alive. Some people firmly believe is controlling your bubbles to a point that you do not hurt the benes cell wall too vigorously bubbling. I try to do it this way. My new brewer is strong. I guess I trust the company who makes it. They are very much professionals. I did think that it was strong from what I had read prior. The key so far is to strain the tea with the 400 micro mesh. It cleans the tea out and with the dilution the tea is pretty clean. I then run it through one more 400 mesh and we are off. Its really not a pain at all. 1 extra minute. I honestly need others to chime in on the tea phing in hydro. 

I have not really spoken of the mixing of the Rev base. It is really cool. No doubt its messy and tough to do when you are medicated. There is so many things to throw in there. Its cool because you can see what is really going in. I went through bags of things. This could get costly to some degree but I am hoping it is worth it. I am going into this with a ton of trust for organics and the Rev. My amendments were pretty well close to measured perfectly. I did not deviate from his plan a bit. I bought this to mix it with. Its worth every penny. 

http://www.compostbins.com/compost-tumblers/compost-tumblers/goodideassoilmachinepro6cubicfootcomposttumbler.cfm

Myco....I am cooking outside. Is it ok to cook inside too? I stole your 35 gallon tupperware container idea from a picture you posted awhile back.Thank you for that. I figure August is a great month to cook outside. I am cooking in our shed wrapped in huge construction trash bags. I think the RO water is cool so far. I am controlling the Ca/Mg with the G.O. Ca/Mg+. I am throwing it in with my plain water tonight. Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 29, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I like that. I threw down yesterday and the organic hydro is off and running. My mighty little Megagarden is full of little Kali Mist clones that rooted a 2 weeks ago in their little clone bucket. T*hey all have pretty good roots for clones so I have decided to go 12-12 from day one*. I am running the Rev's teas. Diluted 1:4 unless I see otherwise. The nutes go right to the roots with no buffer so that is why I want to be cautious early on. I am pretty sure this will fly. I may add things soup style. Organic only. I have Roots Organics, Iguana Juice, and other organic bottles I will use if I see the need. I am relying on teas as much as possible. They look good this morning. They aren't dead yet and they actually look better than they did after the transplant from aero to ebb and flow. That must be some some shock. I am running a 8-10 inch airstone in the reservoir. I will let you know what transpires. Thanks for looking.



Good call. Those KM like to streeeeeeetch!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm actually going to have to get less stoned before I log in here from now on... Information overload LOL the last week here on RIU it's been getting pretty intense. Need to keep up so many fascinating bits and I don't want to miss any.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 29, 2013)

I've cooked almost all my soil inside for ease of use, and also more covert for me, not being in a medical state. I either keep it in a grow area or in my basement where it is most warm, i.e. by the heater or hot water heater. It can smell yes, but after it cooks and settles it smells like forest floor or whatever. I think tubs are great for cooking soil, a little better than garbage cans I.M.O. because it's easier to access all the soil, and also to mix it in if you go that way. It's also nice that you can stack em, and alot of them come with wheels, and lock handle tops. I like to keep a piece of tape on the top with a list of ingredients, and when I mixed it as well. I'm really diggin the tumbler man, what a great way to save your back. I'll be adding one of those to the X-mas wish list for sure. I was looking around on their sight and you can get smaller ones too, that are a little more in my price range. I bet we could even get Slipon to work on motorizing them for us. Sounds like you got a nice setup for your girls, and they should like their home. I don't think anyone who grows that's over the age of 35 doesn't have a magnetic ballast somewhere as either a back-up, or running some girls under one. You're completely right about "warhorse", I've had a couple for the longest time, and still have a 400W M.H. and a 1000W H.P.S. stowed away just in case. I also have the 8 spot micro garden ebb n flow, and a dwc hydrofarm square bucket thingy I never liked, and only ran once I think. It's amazing all the crap you collect over the years thinking, Oh that's a cool idea, oh that's a cool idea too. Next thing you know you're having a garage sale full of useless cool ideas. Oh well, thanks for the quick feed back, great posts. Peace out.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 29, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I'm actually going to have to get less stoned before I log in here from now on... Information overload LOL the last week here on RIU it's been getting pretty intense. Need to keep up so many fascinating bits and I don't want to miss any.


I Feel the same and I love it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm running oldschool mag ballasts also, multi-spectrum. Trusty as can be that's for sure. I just don't trust digital as much. I've heard of countless digi ballasts giving probelms, these will be the last thing left if my house got nuked I swear. The 600's are hefty enough, must be killer on your back lugging that 1000watt mag ballast around...

That being said, I want to investigate LED's now. They're going to be pricey for a rig my size but they'll pay themselves back in savings on A/C power alone.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah the Rev's soil reeks like steer shit and seaweed. 32 large overflowing cups of steer shit compost he calls for. My wife thinks I am out of my mind. Do you put holes in the tubs? I have 2 tubs busting at the seams. I honestly can't believe the amount of stuff in this soil. I think six weeks cooking is the goal. I watered the top layer gently with about a gallon each to moisten them. I will turn this over tomorrow and possibly add another gallon and keep turning this over daily for 15 days. Then it will sit for a month. I am excited. I have a manure layer to mix up and some other things this week. I also have to mix up a "mellow mix" for young plants. Once this starts rolling it is going to be easy to maintain. It is honestly 3ish hours of work from set up to clean up. Could be way faster outside. I went back and forth. I mixed a bunch too. A solid hour of mixing in the compost roller and by shovel. 

I figured the cost roughly like this. Perlite at $30, EWC $42, Coco $20, and Organic soil at $17. 2 cubic feet each cost an estimated $110.00. The amendments cost very roughly $50. I have a bunch left over of most but I need to get at least $50 of restock. 8 cft of material total. Seems like it will be hot.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 29, 2013)

Gandalf, are you wetting your soil mix down with an AACT?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Gandalf, are you wetting your soil mix down with an AACT?


Should I? I gave them each RO water. Is it teatime?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 29, 2013)

I like to. Let your beneficial microbes go to town on all of the organic goodies you've amended your soil with.

There will be more bio available nutrients when you put your cuts in.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 29, 2013)

I also add my tea bag ingredients (ewc, alfalfa meal, kelp meal, etc) right to the soil mix. Dump it right in there when you're done brewing your tea. It's essentially the same ingredients used to amend the soil .... at least for me.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you. I am on it. I love making teas. I am going to whip up a Rev tea. 

The manure layer. This is at the bottom layer of the bucket placed on top of 1-2 tbsp of blood meal (high N). It is hot. Do not get roots near this layer at the initial transplant. Make sure there is plenty of soil base between the two. 3 gallon containers are what the Rev uses the most.

1 gallon of steer manure compost
1 gallon small nugget perlite
2 cups coco coir 
1 tbsp greensand
1 tbsp kelp meal
1 tbsp ground oyster shell
2 tbsp of granular rock phosphate 

The majority of the bucket is the base mix. A tbsp or 2 layer of all purpose organic mix 5-5-5 is placed in the middle of that layer of base.

The upper 1/8 of the bucket is 1-2 tbsp bloodmeal and just below EWC +base. I'll take a close up of the bucket in the book. 







I was thinking that a cool way to get started would be to layer your store bought FF, Roots, Humbolt, etc. I read on RIU where someone layers their OF below their HF with some fert layers. Thanks for looking.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 29, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thank you. I am on it. I love making teas. I am going to whip up a Rev tea.
> 
> The manure layer. This is at the bottom layer of the bucket placed on top of 1-2 tbsp of blood meal (high N). It is hot. Do not get roots near this layer at the initial transplant. Make sure there is plenty of soil base between the two. 3 gallon containers are what the Rev uses the most.
> 
> ...


This is why I love this thread I am always learning Thanks again GandalfdaGreen


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 29, 2013)

I started making my all purpose tea to water the new mix down. 

Day one per gallon:

1 Tbs of kelp meal 
1 tsp of high N bat guano
1 Tbs of all purpose dry organic nutrient/fertilizer
1 Tbs all natural molasses

Bubble for 24 hours

Day two per gallon. Add to above brew with the following:

1/4 cup FF Big Bloom
1 tsp of balanced fish fertilizer
1/2 cup EWC
10 drops of G.O. CaMg+

Bubble for additional 24 hours

Day 3 strain and use or just use. I am not going to strain this. Dilute 1:2 or 1:3.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice! You're going to activate that soil well. Alive with microbes


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd love to do teas, but dang, that's a lot of diff products and I don't have deep pockets.

Any ideas on stewing teas from things around the house? like nana peels and such?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 30, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> I'd love to do teas, but dang, that's a lot of diff products and I don't have deep pockets.
> 
> Any ideas on stewing teas from things around the house? like nana peels and such?


You can make teas from banana peels and various other things but those are nutrient teas. If you want to make an aerated compost tea, you really only need a couple items. A good source of compost/vermicompost and a carb source such as organic molasses.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 30, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> I'd love to do teas, but dang, that's a lot of diff products and I don't have deep pockets.
> 
> Any ideas on stewing teas from things around the house? like nana peels and such?


Good to see you on the thread  There sure is a lot of options for teas etc. So what I suggest is to start with one for vegging plants for now. ALL of the ones posted on this thread are excellent. 

If you look a few pages back there is a nice microbe rich fruit 'tea' you can try out, preparation is around 2 weeks of patience, though.

Alternatively, Gandalf shared this link with me: www.kelp4less.com 

I was surprised at how incredibly reasonable everything I need was. And with a few small packets of stuff you can make a LOT of teas indeed  So in the long term, it becomes very easy on my overall expenses. My brain is spinning with all the info shoved into it in the last week or so, but looking at the results thee guys are getting is testimony enough. 

Stick around, exciting things happen around here


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 30, 2013)

Here is some dry buds without being cured. I swear this is not some hand picked bud, this is the next nug. Myco...you have inspired the photograpy. We owe it to Mrs. Myco again. Please thank her for me. Your camera is awesome. I am trying to get some good photos but I know nothing of lighting. Here are a few from today.
































The above are SunMaiden leaves from today.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 30, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> I'd love to do teas, but dang, that's a lot of diff products and I don't have deep pockets.
> 
> Any ideas on stewing teas from things around the house? like nana peels and such?


Hey Rosey if your looking for a cheap recipe check out this guys page/blog he has some pretty inexpensive recipes http://gilcarandang.com/recipes/bloom-fertilizer/


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 30, 2013)

Once you have the amendments you'll see they go along way in the teas. It's really not bad in this area. It's the whole soil mix crap that eats this stuff up.

I was in the flower room and I noticed that that 2 of the Kali Mists were shorter than their sisters. They are healthy and in great light too. This will be cool to see whick pheno is better. I hope the shorter for ease. The taller are a good 8 inches taller. The biggest plant in the room is the Kali Bubba. Big, strong, and healthy. Everything is green minus the blips here and there on a few lower leaves. The G13 gear is very impressive. The PE are all uniform in height and appearance. 

I am a day away from watering them again. I am mixing a flowering tea but things look so good I may just go with plain water. This is where I get mixed up at times. Feeding. They are growing like crazy. Bud sets are in. I have not given them extra P yet. Advice?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 30, 2013)

Just wondering If you have ever bought products from kelp4less I bought some *Mycorrhizal Fungi + Trichoderma from these guys and they gave me a coupon code for next time If anybody needs it pm me here is there link *http://www.kelp4less.com/?utm_source=Kelp4less+Special+Offers&utm_campaign=664acd3bcc-Un-Authorized+Sale+-+August+Green+UP7_30_2013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_79706c4c04-664acd3bcc-75354449&mc_cid=664acd3bcc&mc_eid=8223535ae1


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 30, 2013)

Everything looks amazing Gandalf! Those are some heavy pics bro, you have a heck of a camera friend. The triched out photos are really cool, and the ones of the Sun maiden leaves are beautiful man. I just have my point, and shoot, and you're making me jealous bro. I think now that you have bud sets, and it's been a couple of weeks since the flip I would think it's safe to start the P, and see em swell up for ya. I like R.O. H-P-K, G.O. Bio-Bud, and E.J. Meta-K for flower along with a nice high P bat guano, with a couple of other goodies in a super soil topdress mix. Then every time you water them ladies, even when you don't use food, they get fed really good nutrients. Now I know you know all this, I just try to keep it educational for anyone stopping in. I made some oil with the Menage a Trois I chopped the other day, and all my lord the smell of it is insane. I won't be trying any for a day or two, but I'll let you know what it's like. That menage a Trois has God Bud in it, and it seems the pheno I got was heavy with it. I can't wait to see what those Kali Bubba's do, I have 5 fem seeds of that strain, and am dieing to see what comes of your ladies. My buddy's Kali Mist is a shorter pheno, with a pretty short flowering time as well, so I know there is one in there for you bro. It doesn't have a huge amount of stretch to it either after the flip. Beautiful plant when grown right, and with organic soil. I'm uber excited to see what she does with the teas in hydro. Have a great night Gandalf, thanks for the photos. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 30, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the Gage testers. Both are triched up. Really healthy. 

Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby:















Starlet Kush:


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 30, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Just wondering If you have ever bought products from kelp4less I bought some *Mycorrhizal Fungi + Trichoderma from these guys and they gave me a coupon code for next time If anybody needs it pm me here is there link *http://www.kelp4less.com/?utm_source=Kelp4less+Special+Offers&utm_campaign=664acd3bcc-Un-Authorized+Sale+-+August+Green+UP7_30_2013&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_79706c4c04-664acd3bcc-75354449&mc_cid=664acd3bcc&mc_eid=8223535ae1



I buy all the time. Top shelf.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 30, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here are some pictures of the Gage testers. Both are triched up. Really healthy.
> 
> Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby:
> 
> ...


That's awesome you can defiantly see the trichomes forming, You got to love that and they look super happy


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

INSANELY good pictures here bro! I need myself a macro tube... Most beautiful seedling pics ever, really showing them off very, very nicely mate. Really is some inspired photography, you must be loving that hobby too!
Those buds... Are unreal! 
You got my attention with Kali Bubba. That's my two favourites together in one strain right there. REALLY hoping the LVBK is a true-to-breed Bubba nevermind all the letters added to it's acronym. The high on a Kali Bubba is going to be an exquisite and complex one. I'm picturing that super crystal clear Kali vibe hitting first, and the Bubba's muscle relaxing effect coming on strong later on. If you don't mind me saying so that would be the one that I'll be following as much as possible. One of the best and most logical crosses I've ever read about. If it turns into anything like the picture in my mind, it shall be the stuff of LEGENDS.

Really lush as usual, all the pics. I love seeing your plants. You're an ARTIST man. Absolute perfection. 

I shall call you Guru from now on. This is how I want my plants and buds to look.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

Well Mad Hamish has said it all. Great shots, and an eye for a good snap is quickly developing bro. I really like the detail shots of the seedlings, you never get to see that world down there very much. As far as the health of the plants, well they look amazing man. You're right about those wispy trichs that form early, but never get a head, they just always look like hairs or something. Your plants have alot of them, and they seem to be very much adapted to their growing conditions and happy. Hamish is completely correct about the Kali Bubba, what a strain that will be after the 12/12 flip. The racy high of the Kali, and the bulk, and vigor of the Bubble Gum will be epic to watch I'm sure. I think I'm more excited about the strains you have going, than the ones I'm growing, how did that happen? ha ha. Take it easy bro. Peace out.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 31, 2013)

I PM'd GandalfdaGreen with some plant issues (Hey Mr.) and wanted to follow up here as he advised. The plants are ak48 about 5 weeks old now. I had them in ff ocean forest and gave them ff grow big after overwatering. So the seaves were drooping, textured, and felt stiff. As he advised I put them in ff happy frog with mycos, and have been watering lightly. Here is his message. "Easy to fix. This is how you have to do this or you are in big trouble. I want you to go out and get Fox Farm Happy Frogt omorrow. Take those out of the FFOF tomorrow. It is too hot. Do not water these tonight. No more nutes. None at all. Water lightly tomorrow after transplanting. At the grow store I want you to buy some Mycos and Azos. Sprinkle into the transplant hole before you put plants in. I promise if you let them heal for 2-3 weeks and then transplant into a 50-50 mix of HF and OF you will be so happy and so will your plants. We will get that soil to be alive again. I think you should also buy a bag of earthworm castings. Mix 4 cups into the HF. From here on you may just use Big Bloom and sprinkle the EWC as a top dressing. The Mycos and Azos will get your soil to live and do the work for you. We will feed your soil a tsp of molasses every other week with the plain waterings." I havn't gotten the azos or ewc. The new growth is still clawing slightly and one still shows the dark green in the new growth as well. The first 2 pics are from 7-21, the next 1 is from 7-27 and the rest from 7-29. any thoughts as to how I'm doing? The new branches seem kinda droopy and flimsy. I'm guessing from transplanting...?? The soil in the root ball (which is ffof) stays moister than the new soil which feels dry. They both have strong roots. and are under a 1000 watt metal halide. Thanks for the invite Gandalf.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I PM'd GandalfdaGreen with some plant issues (Hey Mr.) and wanted to follow up here as he advised. The plants are ak48 about 5 weeks old now. I had them in ff ocean forest and gave them ff grow big after overwatering. So the seaves were drooping, textured, and felt stiff. As he advised I put them in ff happy frog with mycos, and have been watering lightly. Here is his message. "Easy to fix. This is how you have to do this or you are in big trouble. I want you to go out and get Fox Farm Happy Frogt omorrow. Take those out of the FFOF tomorrow. It is too hot. Do not water these tonight. No more nutes. None at all. Water lightly tomorrow after transplanting. At the grow store I want you to buy some Mycos and Azos. Sprinkle into the transplant hole before you put plants in. I promise if you let them heal for 2-3 weeks and then transplant into a 50-50 mix of HF and OF you will be so happy and so will your plants. We will get that soil to be alive again. I think you should also buy a bag of earthworm castings. Mix 4 cups into the HF. From here on you may just use Big Bloom and sprinkle the EWC as a top dressing. The Mycos and Azos will get your soil to live and do the work for you. We will feed your soil a tsp of molasses every other week with the plain waterings." I havn't gotten the azos or ewc. The new growth is still clawing slightly and one still shows the dark green in the new growth as well. The first 2 pics are from 7-21, the next 1 is from 7-27 and the rest from 7-29. View attachment 2758603View attachment 2758604View attachment 2758606View attachment 2758605View attachment 2758607View attachment 2758608any thoughts as to how I'm doing? The new branches seem kinda droopy and flimsy. I'm guessing from transplanting...?? The soil in the root ball (which is ffof) stays moister than the new soil which feels dry. They both have strong roots. and are under a 1000 watt metal halide. Thanks for the invite Gandalf.


 If you put them on a heating mat for half a day it should even out the moisture content in the bags. A little bit of heat will up the humidity inside the medium and then also allow more H2O to evap off faster. It'll also cause tiny little 'cracks' sub-soil that'll help with aeration. If you want healthy plants, you've come to the right place


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

Guys I just went CLICK yesterday. Thinking about all of this stuff I now realise what my grandpa was doing in his garden. He was focusing on the microbes, the mycos. Old man was waaaaay ahead of his time, being a pro microbial gardener is also not something you expect from a Major in the defence forces lol...

So here's my 'Grandpa Style' soil I am preparing with all it's little bits. Preparing a fruit 'tea' (he used to have a bucket with peels and fruit cutoffs only), I only need very little of this. I have a bucket of compost tea brewing outside, about half filles with the South African version of alfalfa, not chopped. A few peels in there too, apple and orange peels. Just under 100ml of fish emulsion, and the cherry on top, some horse manure compost. It came from the bottom of a BIG pile, it had already gone orange, all you can smell on the stuff is the clear distinct smell of mycelium, nothing smells like mushrooms. So most of it is already composted and rich in all the good little bugs. My poppa used to mix by eye in a 15 litre bucket before topping with water so I did it exactly the same. 

I will add some of both in around two weeks, the soil is busy cooking in a bucket already: A black silty loam mixed with a supercompost out of a friend's permaculture garden. I got 50 kilos of the stuff to test for FREE, so I'll be reviewing it for him before it actually goes commercial. It's basically straw and chicken shit, but it goes through a year-long fermentation and composting process, comes out with ZERO urea and it's surprisingly neutral, around 6.8. He's not letting go of his secrets guess that's very wise as a business owner. But he's into organics and grows heirlooms only, full botany degree so I trust him with my life when it comes to this stuff. I added 200ml of vermicompost to the water I used for wetting during the mix. Damn, what a smell. Oh and of course a bit of dolomite lime dust too, I intend this mix for mommies so they'll be sitting in it for quite some time. pH doesn't bug me much but I want to seriously avoid Mag issues...

After only 2 days of cooking, the soil also smells like MUSHROOMS already. By the time the 'booster teas' are mixed in it's going to be ALIVE in there  Then another 2 weeks and ready to rock. I'm going to test it on a tomato seedling first as I always do...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

... and I'm stitching up some old bubble bags as filters  Should work a treat I think, just line a bigger bucket and tip it all in there and pull the screen back out.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 1, 2013)

Sounds like you have a lock on the organics Hamish. Your grandpa was an extremely smart man to have figured out decades ago, what we're just now getting good info on, and scientific proof and analysis. It was really the only way to garden back in the day though, they didn't have hydro shops with bottle nutes, you had to make your own. Too many people got lazy with the ease of being able to go out, and pick up some plant food that we lost alot of good info for a long time until quite recently I think. Great info is getting passed around now though, and the sky's the limit now that there's more people getting into organic cannabis for meds. It's a good time to be connected with cannabis I think, and the future holds a lot of potential as well now. Love your style Hamish, Lookin good bro. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

Hehehe, I have a one track mind, and right now I am riding the Organic Express  This is AWESOME. Everything living and interacting. Having a real good time with it. I just met a little group of South African guerilla growers here on RIU. Making their first leap indoors and so far it looks like they're really gonna get into the organics also. Next few months are going to be FUN. I can finally actually speak to growers from my country (around here meeting up etc is a bit of a taboo, if you grow, nobody knows, NOBODY but your wife, and in some cases not even that). BADASS


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys. I used the teas last night on both the veggy crew and the bloom crew. Both crews look good. I transplanted the SunMaidens, Daybreakers, and Alexander Kushes last night into larger containers. I will veg them 2 more weeks and take clones and then put them into bloom. I am going to try using 3 gallon containers and bloom a little faster and a week younger. I am just switching things up to see how things go. I think it will be good for the testers too. The soil is so rich with amendments that I know the life/food is in there. 

The testers are coming along nice. They are all growing at a good pace and look healthy. I am settling on 22/23 as my final germ rate. One Starlet Kush didn't show. I have her in the corner just in case. 

I used the all purpose tea on the clones too. They look really nice too. I used a ppm of 350 with the teas. 1:4 tea to RO water. I will step up the ppm to double in 3 weeks when I tea them again. I have to admit that all this making my own soil and teas has really brought me much more in tune with the plants. I feel like I am doing them a favor by putting them into the best possible situation for them to flourish. I guess we will see in a few weeks as the progress.

My BHO stuff is getting here on Saturday and I can't wait. All of your posts about oils have made me so excited. I really like seeing how you guys do this. I bought a cheap rig at Badassglass.com. I am really happy with the way it looks and feels. You got start somewhere, right? I read over on Myco's thread about a nail breaking. I better get a spare. 

http://www.badassglass.com/bent-neck-oil-rig-large.html

The teas you are working Hamish look sweet. I will be watching them and learning as you use them. I think it so cool that you have this craft to grow as your grandfather and father did. There is so much that one can do with these organic teas. 

The Kali Bubba is the monster of the room. She is so healthy. I hope I get a nice phenotype. I will post some pictures of her soon. Gotta run. 

I'll catch up with you all later.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 2, 2013)

I watered with molasses yesterday and they perked up for the first time since they were seedlings! Thanks Gandalf my girls have switched from survival mode to thrive mode. Here's a before an after. The wilting on the new growth (third pic) is on both plants. I'm not terribly concerned cause they are looking sooo much better. These are exciting times! Thanks GandalfdaGreen!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

Stay the course. No nutes until they are perfect, and that's coming.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

Good morning everyone. Last nights dab show could not have been better. I am sold on the dab. I am going to be out of internet range until tomorrow afternoon. Parts of Maine still exist with poor hotspot reception. I hope you all have a great two days. Talk to you later.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Good morning everyone. Last nights dab show could not have been better. I am sold on the dab. I am going to be out of internet range until tomorrow afternoon. Parts of Maine still exist with poor hotspot reception. I hope you all have a great two days. Talk to you later.


 Have an excellent weekend bro! Yeah the oil is amazing, I call it 'smokable prozac' sometimes because there is nothing in the world that takes every bit of tension out the mind like that stuff does. It cleans out little bits of stress you never knew you had  

And how you enjoying that oil rig? I looked it up, looks like an AMAZING piece of glass work. VERY cool display-piece and I bet it smokes like a dream too!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 3, 2013)

That looks like a really nice piece bro. It should filter nice with the in-line perc that it has. I'm glad to hear you like the oil, looks like you have some for a little while. Your first batch looks to have been a doosey man, really good looking end product. Have fun on your excursion bro! enjoy the weekend folks. Peace out.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 3, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Stay the course. No nutes until they are perfect, and that's coming.


I'm gonna wait until they show needs I think. I'm gonna print out a picture list of leaves for reference.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey guys. Here's an update of sorts. Things are going well in the flowering room and for the older veg crew. I have found one of the Alexander Kushes to be female and I think I have two SunMaidens that are female at this point. I will look much harder in a week. The Alex Kush that is female is my favorite plant in the older veg crew. On another note I had some ph and overwatering issue with the seedlings recently.  I noticed that my two Vision seeds auto freebies were starting to yellow and their growth was stunting along with pronounced downward leaf curl. I jumped on the situation and added ewc as a top dressing to the FFLW they are in, and I also am adjusting the ph of the water going in. I doubt it very much that I will be using the Light Warrior any longer. I am so used to soils that adjust the ph from within that I fucked up and overlooked this. Thus my ph was off and combined with my overzealous watering that I am known for, I have some catching up to do. I am not freaking out as I know how to get out of this one. I must make a few points here:

1. Always use a clear plastic cup to germinate so you can watch whats up in the cup. Myco I am sorry for not listening on this point.

2. Begin your germinations with Happy Frog soil or the like and make sure you can treat the soil as if it does not require ph adjusting.

3. Always grow one auto with your crop. If anything it will show problems well ahead of the "normal" plants you are growing due to the pace at which autos grow. 

I will always grow with an auto for this reason. I know it sounds weird but I am convinced.

Here is another lesson that I learned the past two weeks. If your gut tells you something is wrong then something is probably wrong. I posted up a few seedling pictures recently that showed one or two of the seedlings having a rough textured surface. I knew something was odd at that point but I was not sure what it was. Look at posts 132 and 137. 

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i-14.html

Now we are about 10 days into this. Like I said it is primarily ph and overwatering issues. I am humbled once again. I would get the young ones out and into the TLO mellow mix right now but I don't want to risk the roots tearing. I'll see how things progress. Here are a few shots of a few seedlings. These are the worse.











































The last two shot were from yesterdays 2 small blasts. Wow. It was all fun and games until this. 

I am glad I posting this situation up. I have heard of others having trouble with light warrior before. I think it is a great starter soil if you make sure you ph your water. I am 100% at fault for not doing so. I was getting a little too comfortable with the whole not phing thing. Take a look and let me know what your thoughts are. They are enjoying and nice breeze filled sunny day on the coast today. I was thinking it would do them some good. Take care guys.

The plants were watered last night for the first time in three days. I won't be watering again until Thursday.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Aug 5, 2013)

So now we know where you're hiding when not in the Maine section. Your crops, finished and unfinished, are looking stellar.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 5, 2013)

I am really glad to see you here. I would love to see you here and for you to pass on some wisdom.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 5, 2013)

It looks like you caught any problems pretty quick, and they look to be on the rebound. Seedlings are like babies, and are so fussy sometimes, LOL. It's good to hear about all the ladies you're getting, sounds like a good ratio so far. From everything I've read the Alex Kush is a good one to be going female for you. I think I'll be starting some seeds soon, maybe in the next few weeks or so. Gotta keep the ladies as perpetual as possible, and keep the meds coming in. The last plant I put in my flower tent was the Green Poison, and she's stretched about 6-7 inches easy. It's alot of fun to watch your plants develop, and mature for you. Lookin good bro, have a great day. Peace out.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Aug 5, 2013)

Gand, inbox is full bro...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 5, 2013)

I cleaned it. Sorry.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Aug 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am really glad to see you here. I would love to see you here and for you to pass on some wisdom.


I've got no experience with teas, so no wisdom from me, but it looks like you've got it down. I did run some outside this year with supersoil, and Im a believer too! Just add water...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 5, 2013)

I too am a little zealous with my waterings still, but I am learning fast. Only in the last two months did I learn all the signs and went OOOoooohhh.... I am happy you found the pH issue as fast as you did. I put my babies through a week of low pH when my last meter gave it (it's calibration was waaay off when I checked and it was impossible to calibrate when I tried) so they had a pH of around 5.0 for a while. 
Be very grateful for your experience and that you could tell very soon! It was pretty devastating on my girls. More than a fuck-up, what happened here is a sign that you are an experienced and resourceful grower and you can probably fly through any situation the hobby can throw at you. 
Massive Respect!
I never thought of the clear cups, and the idea with the autos makes so much sense to me. I've never seem the point and I have a few freebies around so I really should do it also!

I just know that by next week you will have nothing but great pics to show again and you won't even see that these have suffered!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for the kind words. I am debating pulling of a transplant into the TLO Mellow Mix. I cut open some of the solo cups and the roots look nice and white and fuzzy. I am honestly torn. I may let them dry out another day and do it. I don't want to play games with the FFLW. What do you guys think?


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 6, 2013)

I think now that you caught what you were doing wrong, and just give em a little cal/mag with the watering you should be fine. Just keep ph'ing your water, and try the cal/mag, and see what happens. I've Xplanted small plants before to mixed results, and I'm pretty careful with my ladies. If you're on set on moving them into new homes i would just be careful, like I know you are, and use some fresh mycos, and ewc in the Xplant dirt. I would use more mycos than ewc even, but still small amounts of both really. I think you'll come through this just fine bro, you always have seemed to in the past with no sweat. I was wondering what kind of info you have on the Kali Bubba as far as flowering time, and indica/sativa ratios? I did a quick look, and can't find much, but then again I was looking on my goofy phone. I didn't know if you at least had a some what accurate flowering time on her as I'm getting ready to pop a couple of seeds, and I think she may be my fem fall back. I thought I would plant 2-3 regs, and then one fem just to make sure I get one female, and probably two. I'd appreciate the info big time man, as I've seen you talking about her, and I know she has some amazing potential. I thought I remembered seeing something like 70 days, but I just want to make sure is all. Have a great day people. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2013)

I think you should blink, not think... I read a very interesting little book called Blink Don't Think, which pretty much set out to prove that if you are experienced in a field, your first thought (tip of consciousness) is usually going to offer the solution. It is part of the evolution to becoming a master of your craft:

1- Unconscious INcompetence - We call ourselves Noobs then. Don't know what you're doing, things are nowhere near perfect. 
2- Conscious INcompetence - At this point we start seeing our mistakes, knowledge grows and we know what we are doing wrong and start fixing it.
3 - Conscious Competence - At this point, everything is smooth sailing, because we KNOW what to do, we think about it and solve problems fast, knowledge is at the tip of our brains and use of our faculties and reason alone assures a great success.
4 - UNconscious competence - We don't even need to think any more. It just rolls, natural, by reflex. Perfectly tuned in...

The last one is hardest, because it takes a great self-confidence to get there. ONLY difference between 3 and 4 is the level of trust we put in ourselves. 

You know your shit. Sure you are not above fuck-ups, but you know your shit really well dude. I really think you had the answer already and moved past it and you're circling it like a shark ready to get it's prey... Certainty will probably come in a flash right as you're about to fall asleep, or right as you wake up, because at those two points we are completely, utterly incapable of being hung-up about ourselves or anything around, and the answer is the only thing floating about in that marvellous thing called your mind. 

Besides, you took emergency measures now those need a tiny bit of time to show how much good they did and you will then know what kind of 'buffer' you are looking at time-wise...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh and just because you mentioned it, some SinCity Porn to distract you with: 

http://homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?36-LVBK-test/page3

There's more on their forums if you want to dig around... Lots of pre-release tests though.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 6, 2013)

I just finished up transplanting into 1 gallon containers. Everything went smooth. No rips, tears, or bumps. I made some very interesting observations. 

1. The roots were spinning at the bottom of the cups in at least half of them. The Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby has a way more vigorous root system than the Starlet Kush and the OB Ripper. The LA Haze were in the middle. I did not expect the roots to be so developed with the shape they are in. 

2. As I posted yesterday, the autos roots are way ahead of the "normal" plants. 3-4 times as developed while being the same size and condition. 

3. Never use RO water without phing it with FFLW. I am in conflict again over my well water. The ph of the well is 6.3-6.5 steady and ppms are 60-70. The Rev calls for only RO, distilled, and rain water to be used. The RO is working great in the flowering and older veg crew for now. I think the RO and its ph of *5.6-5.8* is way too low for the soil. I will be adjusting it when using plain water only from now on. They say to never adjust your teas in organics but I am going to break the rule on this one too. Hell I am using Earth Juice how bad can it be. 

The TLO mellow mix is simply:

1 part organic soil
1 part coco
1 part perlite

I use Happy Frog since this is the Rev's mix for seedlings, clones, and very light feeding plants. I add extra ewc. Tomorrow I am going to give the sickies the TLO seedling/clone tea. 

2 tsp of molasses
1 tsp of balanced liquid fish fertilizer
1 tbs of alfalfa meal
1 tbs of kelp meal
1/2-1 cup of ewc
1 tsp of dry or liquid seaweed
10 drops of GO CaMg+

Bubble 24-48 hrs. This is made to be diluted 2 parts tea to 1 part water. You can 1:1 it if you want also. This is a great tea for landrace strains or light feeders. 

BTW.......the 5.6-5.8 came in on 3 ph pens I use since I'm nuts. 

The Kali Bubba is going to come in around the same time as the Kali Mist I think. I could be wrong but they look so similar. The Kali Bubba continues to be the monster of the room. She is so healthy. I'll get some pictures of her tonight.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 6, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oh and just because you mentioned it, some SinCity Porn to distract you with:
> 
> http://homeofthedank.com/forum/showthread.php?36-LVBK-test/page3
> 
> There's more on their forums if you want to dig around... Lots of pre-release tests though.



I love it. I think that I am going to be following Sincity very closely. I like what I see. Thanks man.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh, here you are Gandalf. Made yourself home in the organics section. Too many tree huggers in here for my taste. j/k 

I really like the organics group. They helped me out a lot on my first grow and gave great advice, several are on my friends list.

Just went through the last couple hundred posts to catch up.

Like what I see, bro.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Pros. It is always something. Things are coming along. I really appreciate you taking a look over here. I am not a tree hugger. I promise. I am a believer in the V10, the twin turbo, and many other sacred things not organic in the least. It's good to catch up with you.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 7, 2013)

Now if we can just get the twin turbo onto the V10, and get that sucker taking the jet fuel, we'll be good. I'm out of baby tears to start this thing, maybe bone marrow will work. J/K Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 7, 2013)

I started my day with this song and it made me think of RIU instantly... So here's to you, my Brothers In Arms 

[video=youtube;q2rx3IAEISA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2rx3IAEISA[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 7, 2013)

I checked the transplants and they are all standing up nice and strong. I know the RO's ph of 5.6 was the cause. I am adjusting it from now on no matter what. I'll be aiming for 6.5. I think I have a handle on the right amount of Earth Juice to be used. The crystals are a new thing. I did not water during the transplantation so I plan on a light tea this evening. I am going to dilute it down to 1 part tea and 3 parts water. I just want to be conservative. Updates to come.

The flowering room is starting to explode. Everything is taking off. Things are healthy minus the CaMg issue with the Bubblegummer. Thanks to Myco I jumped on it with some CaMg+ last night with plain water ph of 6.5-6.6. The hydro experiment is going really well. Everything is green and I will be getting them better light now. I chopped all the VISC plants down and have a bunch of trimming to do tonight. This opens up perfect space for the SunMaidens, Daybreakers, and Alex Kushes in one week. They are ready. A smaller ready but in a week I am cloning and flowering. They are in 3 gallon containers full of the TLO mix. I know that the 3 gallon container is what the Rev runs most of the time himself so I am going to try it. I like 5 gallons but I will stick to the plan for once. 

I want to update the one phenotype of White Rhino I have in bloom. She is by far the most resinous plant in the room. Her smells are really amongst the nicest I have encountered. She was an outcast that did not get much light during veg and I am flowering her in a 2 gallon container. I really was not interested in her at all. I can't believe how I neglected her and now she is doing this. I went so far as to use her for a test of a new soil I had never used. She does not look the best by any stretch but her frost is off the charts. Full on frost covering the largest fans. Another strong plant is the THSeeds Darkstar. She is so healthy. Just a really nice looking plant. Her clones are so green and lush. I think she shows some strong genes. She is Purple Kush x Mazar I-Sharif. I trust TH Seeds. The Kali Mists are all doing great. Overall things are awesome in the flowering room.

Hamish.....I listened to the Dire Straits while posting. Cool vibe bro. Thanks.

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 7, 2013)

I just looked through the SunMaidens, Daybreakers, Alex Kushes. I have 2 SunMaiden Males. Both are really strong bushy plants. They would be the perfect structure to flower. Since the SunMaiden genetics are so rare I have decided to use the better of the two for pollen. I am going to cross everything with the best SunMaiden male. Not open pollination but a branch and bag type. SunMaiden x Kali Mist, SunMaiden F2, SunMaiden x Daybreaker, SunMaiden x Alex Kush, SunMaiden x OB Ripper. I guess I will see what happens. I will be looking to you Myco for tips. Take care guys.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 7, 2013)

The seedlings got their fair share of the seedling tea. My ppms were only 125 with the tea. The ph of the RO water with the tea was 6.5. No adjustment needed. I added 2 ounces of Azos per gallon to the tea and placed 2 tablespoons of Mycos at the base of each seedling and let them all have about 10 ounces of the tea. I think they are starting to heal up a touch. Color is improving a bit and the leaves are in praying mode on several. They won't be touched again until Monday. I really appreciated your words this morning guys. It is great to be able to bounce this shit off you. I appreciate this place and most all the characters in it. 

I found another female Alex Kush. I think I mentioned that this plant has a Larry OG cut in it. Freak found a cut he really liked at Dark Harbor Nurseries. I am excited to get to see some of the Larry OG in the Alex Kush. The Larry OG is the mother. The father is Blue Geez which is an Empress Kush male and a super potent blue cheese female. Cuts are from Oakland and Norcal respectively. I still have Cabin Fever's Master Kush to run. When Cabin Fever comes back I am all over Freak's gear.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey bro those crosses sound friggin amazing. IDK why, but I'm so captivated by the O.B. Ripper, and think she's gonna be my reg choice for my next run. I was lucky enough to get a hold of 3 seeds, and am so stoked about it. I also have 3 Miss Colombia that will be so amazing as well. I noticed they released some more seeds at the Tude, but I hate taking the friggin risk with them. I really wish Herbies would stock up on their gear a little more, you know. Wow, SunMaiden x Kali Mist, SunMaiden x Alex Kush, SunMaiden x O.B. Ripper, you'll be rollin in awesome genetics man. I really don't see one cross there that doesn't have potential out the yin yang. You definitely have some exciting times ahead. Let me know how I could possibly help as this really sounds like a lot of fun. I can't wait to get to play around with some pollen chucking, LOL. you just never know what the outcome will be, and with these strains bro, I seriously think you could have some winners in the outcome. Take it easy man. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

OMG... I just had an EPIC idea: Imagine an RIU SEEDBANK. Guys like you and SkunkMunky and wbw working together, and making no claims other than 'this is how we have fun, you want in?' not going for the 'we are ROCKSTARS buy our gear'...
Can you imagine a seed bank that functions on the ethics promoted in certain circles on RIU? That would be EPIC. And really on the cutting edge far as cannabis goes. You can NOT ask for a larger peer-review network. 

WHEN I move to Spain, not IF, I am doing it.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah I could dig Spain man. Sounds like a pretty nice place for a modern cannabis lover. I know they're allowed so many plants, but I can't remember the exact details ATM. I just want to be able to grow some meds, and have some buddies to hang out, and chat with it about. I could be very happy living a simple life with all my plants, family, and friends around me, you know. How about a hippie commune or something, I could dig a big cannacommunity. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

OK guys I just did my first little feed with my first tea  LOW dosage let's see what it does, I mean REALLY low but they are only seedlings.

I can see if you make your own soil or use an un-buffered one, the teas can EASILY cause a bit of a headache. I'm not used to nutes being this acidic, I also ended up with a pH of 5.2 after mixing it up. I am VERY happy I used the dolomite lime in my soil mix now. But perhaps it needs to cook quite a bit longer until the lime actually starts making a difference, and I will mix another TINY bit in during the final mix, I went pretty cautious with it for the initial mix.

The tea I used was basically an Alfalfa tea with a tiny bit of composted horse manure, but I added two tablespoons of the 'fruit tea' to it while it was doing it's thing. The fruit tea is insanely microbe rich, just that little bit livened up the bucket it was brewing in like you won't believe. I'm a little worried about the carbs that come with a fruit tea, though, but I am aiming on the cautious side so it shoudn't be more rough than molasses, but the last thing I want is mould... 

The tea smells a LOT different after 'cooling' without the ingredients for a day or two. Or maybe I got used to it, but it smells great now. Well, not GREAT, but in comparison to while brewing it is positively a perfume! Exciting times for me indeed.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 8, 2013)

Your point about the unbuffered mix is so point on. That is what caught me with my pants down. I should have known better. I would think the carbs are going to be beneficial. My seedling tea really has made a huge difference. They are all perky and growing strong again. I am very relieved to have avoided a huge disaster. Having mixed up the Rev's soil, I now understand the reason for the amounts of dolomite. The horse manure is going to throw some amazing benes in there. Sounds like a great tea. The Rev always points out that you can substitute fresh compost for ewcs. I can wait to hear how things are going. BTW..the hydro experiment lives on. Have a great night guys.


----------



## canefan (Aug 9, 2013)

Just my two cents since I came in here so late........horse manure is the best. I gather every year and let it dry and age for a year before I add it to my soils and my teas, works great. Add some molasses to it and you are all set.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

canefan said:


> Just my two cents since I came in here so late........horse manure is the best. I gather every year and let it dry and age for a year before I add it to my soils and my teas, works great. Add some molasses to it and you are all set.


 This came off the bottom of a HUGE pile (we have quite a herd of pure Egyptian and Arab desert racers), I used only the parts that had gone orange already, thick white strands of mycelium running all through it, I figured that's where all the bennies will be hiding, away from the sun deep down just above the ground.

Happy to know I made a good choice


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 9, 2013)

You guys reminded me that I need to go stock back up on horse manure. My grandmother lives by a woman who takes in ex-thoroughbreds, and feeds them completely organic food, and veggies from her garden. Well my grandmother's moving, and I need to get a small supply before my chance is gone, and I'm back to just the cow manure. Not that the C.M. is bad, it's just I think the H.M. is better, and breaks down into something that's less crappy to work with so to speak. It always seems the horse breaks down the food more completely, and makes it more ready for your plants, in a shorter amount of time. It also seems less hot, but better for your plant if that makes any sense. Glad to hear the Babies are all good now, and coming right along for you Gandalf. I can't wait for you to get some extra time, and take some photos. I feel incomplete without my camera today, who would have ever thought that. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

All of you have a ROCKING week-end!! My wife is back on Monday, talk about feeling incomplete these were a very hard few months for me. 

I decided not to get scarce, but get her onto RIU instead. This is a killer place to hang out. She will LOVE it. And I think seeing what can be done with organic ganja, she's going to get really, really busy around here! But there will be a week or so I will be pretty scarce. Going to be a BRILLIANT week, though, keeping our daughter out of school and doing the family thing as much as we can.

Love and Light from a frozen S.A!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 9, 2013)

You enjoy your time with the family bro. Make it everything those few months couldn't be, and more. I would think about maybe cleaning a little before the wifey get home though, you know how dudes can start slackin with the house chores sometimes. Just a thought. I bet you're so stoked you can't sleep, and all, and maybe have some butterflies going. i'm not trying to gear you up or anything, I was just remembering the last time I picked my wife up at the airport after she was gone for 2 weeks, and I was about ready to go nuts without her. I'm not weird, and co-dependent I just love my wife so much it makes me feel, like I'm lacking something to not have her around, IDK. It's nice we're on the same page with the kid issue too. I'm too sick to effectively take care of a kid unfortunately, and she has school, and her career. So we decided to not do the kid thing, and just keep clean pets, and plants. I have a dead beat brother who has a son, and I always pick him up, and go to the park, and museum. He's such a cool kid, he likes to smell good so he'll spray cologne or sometimes perfume on himself if we're at a store or something, and then come up to me, and say smell me unkey I smell goooooooodddd. He has a strange obsession with monkeys though, everybody is a monkey head or a monkey face. He always has this monkey cup of his with a whirly tail straw in it, and a monkey baseball cap. I bought him this goofy game called a barrel of monkeys where you link these plastic monkeys together by the arms, and I thought he was going to explode. He had those things strung up all over the friggin place. I was finding linked monkeys hanging in my house for a week in some very odd places. It's hard for me to understand why his father can't find any joy in the child when he's such a pleasure to have around, and he'll even help you clean if you make a game of it. IDK, some people really blow my mind. Wow, sorry about all that. Anyways, enjoy your family time coming up Hamish, and I know Gandalf will be with his lovely family this fine weekend. I think i'm gonna call, and get my nephew for the weekend. Enjoy this fine summer people. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 9, 2013)

You guys are truly the best. We are all so lucky to have great support systems. I'll be around this weekend. I am going to sneak into the flowering room early and take some shots of the Kali Bubba tonight. Be on the lookout. Much to show and tell. I am so glad you guys are around. Take it easy.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 9, 2013)

Seems like I was brought into a great group of guys. Here's an update about my problem children and a question about the seelings. They are doing great no nutes just molasses every other watering. These seedlings are 15 days since they broke soil. Both nirvana seeds AK48 like the others. I have them in happy frog and only have given them water. I havn't been able to ph it yet but it's good well water except last time I gave them distilled water. One has perfect leaves and the other has wavy first set and claws. Is it possibly just a genetic thing?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> You enjoy your time with the family bro. Make it everything those few months couldn't be, and more. I would think about maybe cleaning a little before the wifey get home though, you know how dudes can start slackin with the house chores sometimes.


 Yesterday was ceiling, tops of kitchen cupboards, rugs and windows. Today is my weekly floor clean , bathrooms, linen and washing the dog  Guess we learn from experience LOL! I am well trained that's for sure.

And a little obsessive about walking dirt into the room with the girls too, trust me my floors are not only clean, they are STERILE, you can do open heart surgery on them safely.

My doggy is malting at the moment though so I wouldn't recommend it, driving me a bit nuts border-collie hair everywhere within a day.

I'll pop by again a tad later, it's wake, bake and kick some germ ass time. Cue old Metallica and Megadeth albums and off we go, perhaps some melodic metal today, haven't busted out the old Iron Maiden collection in a while I feel like some soaring guitars and epic vocal work. Yes, Bruce Dickinson and friends it shall be...


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Well it sounds like you're on it Hamish. I think the lot of us are all trained quite well by our ladies. Not whipped, just cyclical love I guess you can call it. I wouldn't have it any other way. Steelheader I would think it would almost have to be genetic, but sometimes you can get some hot soil from F.F. it seems. I had plants in the same soil before, and they were the same strain as well, and the one was fine, and the other having issues. I Xplanted them into better soil later, and the un-healthy plant perked right up, and went on to be happy. I have a Blue O.G. that goes through cycles it seems with it's health, and growth, but I think it's a pheno thing, IDK. Plants can be weird sometimes, and illogical, but they're never wrong, they just need what they need. That might not make sense to someone else. Anyways have a great day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

Gandalf, I just have to pop by to report that it has been 3 days since feeding my seedlings some tea at 'seedling potency'. Thank you so much for turning me on to this. They are starting to almost shine from the inside. I can see the beginnings of that almost luminous, ethereal quality I see in you and Myco's plants. I am now more than excited for the next couple of weeks 

Trying to figure out how to get phone pics onto this computer so I can show you, but at the longest I have to wait until Monday when my wife gets back.

I am also going to be tracking one Tahoe clone as I mother her up and then through flower also so you can see what this lady is made of. I think you will like the look of it, also a pretty elegant-looking girl like most of your plants are. I don't want to do a proper journal of it, like I said doing a thread involving CC is like painting a target on your forehead and me and Swerve do not really get along at all, we have bumped into each other on here and he tends to bring out the worst in me which I do not judge, just avoid. 

At least you will get an idea of what the SFV can contribute to crosses you come across. You mentioned being interested so I'll show you from the bottom up how she behaves. Really a lovely lady!

Take care and have an excellent week-end!!

Love and Light!

PS: My supersoil is smelling SOOOO good after even this short time cooking. I have very good feelings every time I check up on it. Really exciting! And you owe us some pics of that ebb-and-flow rig now too, by the way. Then I too can say I've seen organic hydro WORK


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 10, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Seems like I was brought into a great group of guys. Here's an update about my problem children and a question about the seelings. View attachment 2769614They are doing great no nutes just molasses every other watering. These seedlings are 15 days since they broke soil. Both nirvana seeds AK48 like the others. I have them in happy frog and only have given them water. I havn't been able to ph it yet but it's good well water except last time I gave them distilled water. One has perfect leaves and the other has wavy first set and claws. Is it possibly just a genetic thing? View attachment 2769628


I bet your ph is a touch off. I am getting used to a few different strains right now who appear to be huge Ca eaters. I think I need to dial in their specific ph needs and not lump them into the old "6.5" for every plant. Some like it 6.7-6.8. Some like it 6.2. It makes sense that there be some fluctuation. This is easy to fix. I would stick to distilled water until you get your test kit or pen.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 11, 2013)

I was sent a PM today asking why the Rev likes to add ewc/compost after brewing the tea for 24hrs. The reason the Rev does this is he believes that the "tea soluton can get equalized for greater survival rates of life in the castings/compost when they hit the tea solution". He has studied this extensively with samples under a microscope and firmly believes this will enhance the tea life. I am mixing the flowering tea again and it will be ready to go on Tuesday. I am battling the Ca def at the moment in my Bubblegummer, and two PE phenotypes. The seedlings are doing very well. Take care guys.


----------



## Maphyr (Aug 11, 2013)

Great thread, Just finished it. Thanks for the all different tea recipes, I'm new to tea's so this thread will be my 'go-to' thread.

Quick question, what type of fish hydrolysate do you guys use? I remember reading a few weeks ago about the method they use to make the stuff matters, something about it being cold when they make it.. it keeps all the nutrients if they make it when it's cold? Not sure if I'm remembering all that correctly - do you guys know what I'm talking about? I've lost the link unfortunately where I originally read it.


----------



## Maphyr (Aug 11, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I started making my all purpose tea to water the new mix down.
> 
> Day one per gallon:
> 
> ...


You use this recipe for watering soil mix, before actually potting the soil right? This is used to water during the cooking phase?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 12, 2013)

Maphyr said:


> You use this recipe for watering soil mix, before actually potting the soil right? This is used to water during the cooking phase?


This can be used anytime in the plants lifecycle. I use it to water my new batches of Rev's mix too. It's a great general use tea. The Rev likes to use liquid fish fertilzers that are ORMI approved and container little to no iron. Be very careful of "organic based" or the like. He did not specifically speak to the manner in which the fertilizer is processed, only that it be ORMI certified. He loves to mix fish fertilizer with kelp for a great quick boost. If you are in veg use the fish fertilizer closer to 5-1-1. If in bloom use the 3-3-0.3 for flowering or with pure sats. Here is the exact liquid fish fert he uses and it is cold processed as you were speaking of.

http://www.organicgem.com/


----------



## Maphyr (Aug 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> This can be used anytime in the plants lifecycle. I use it to water my new batches of Rev's mix too. It's a great general use tea. The Rev likes to use liquid fish fertilzers that are ORMI approved and container little to no iron. Be very careful of "organic based" or the like. He did not specifically speak to the manner in which the fertilizer is processed, only that it be ORMI certified. He loves to mix fish fertilizer with kelp for a great quick boost. If you are in veg use the fish fertilizer closer to 5-1-1. If in bloom use the 3-3-0.3 for flowering or with pure sats. Here is the exact liquid fish fert he uses and it is cold processed as you were speaking of.
> 
> http://www.organicgem.com/


Awesome, great info.

Can these tea recipes you have provided on post #77 also be used as a foliar spray? I mean for veg.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes they can. I would dilute them 1:3 or 1:4. They work great as a foliar spray. You may have a slight bit of residue on your leaves from these types of foliar sprays but it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Maphyr (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks so much Gandalf.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 12, 2013)

Here is an update from the last week or so. As reported earlier I incurred some ph problems with my seedlings and other plants due to a very low ph. It was 100% on me. I overlooked the ph of my water coming out of a new RO system. I was dumb enough to have had some misconception that the water would have a ph of 7 like distilled water. I have moved past that now and the seedlings are healthy and growing well again. I will be placing them all under the 400W MH in a day or two. My SunMaiden, Alexander Kush, and Daybreaker crew go into the flowing room in a day or two. They are doing well overall. Some are having a bit of leaf curl from the Rev mix I put them into a week or so ago. I also hit them with the 5.6ish RO water before I realized what the hell I was doing. That has caused a very minor and brief canoe trip for the leaves. 

I took several shots of the Kali Bubba but none that will truly show how big she is. She really is a beast. I found specs for her budding time to be 73-77 days. I plan on going at least 90 if she wants. The Kali Mists I have are all doing very well. I seem to have 2 or 3 phenotypes. Some are shorter. The Pineapple Express are all doing well. Two have some CaMg issues that I am dealing with. There are two phenos with the PE also. Some short and some taller. I have healthy clones of all strains in bloom to select the best mother(s). I will let any plant go unless she is just about perfect. I have to mention a few I never bring up. I have a TGA Jack the Ripper seedling, a TGA Chernobyl seedling, and an OG Raskal White Fire OG seedling up running. I am excited to see if one of those is dank. 

Here are a bunch of recent pictures. I have to water the seedlings tonight so forgive the dryness of the soil.





Starlet Kush




Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby




Starlet Kush




OB Rippers, SBD X FBs, Starlet Kushes




Kali Mist Clones,White Fire OG, etc




SunMaidens, Alex Kushes, DayBreakers




Blue OG




Kali Bubba...All tall branches in the back




Kali Bubba...All tall branches in the middle and the left. The main cola is not in the picture. It goes down low and to the right. I promise better pictures in the near future.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 13, 2013)

Good Morning Sir!

Looking AMAZING and lush as always! I see the recovery from the pH problem went really well too, very nicely done there bro, very nicely done indeed. Just goes to show you're right on top of this game, all over every parameter like a friggin spider, fingers on all the dials tweaking the machine to perfection at all times. Once again, very inspiring stuff to look at. 
Kali Bubba looks MONSTROUS bud. I still reckon it's one of the most clever crosses I ever heard of. 
I recently caught wind of another I really want to try, it's called Southern Lights, NYCD x Sensi Star, one of my oldschool faves married to my undisputed newschool fave, and it's a verified Soma cut for the Diesel so it can only end well 
Take care and have a wonderful week mate, you still owe me pics of how the ebb and flow girls are doing... Any hiccups there yet or all still smooth sailing? If you nail it first time you deserve a standing ovation indeed!!!

MH


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Hamish. I will post some pictures of the very healthy organic ebb and flow tonight. Things are going really good with them. No hiccups yet. Have a great day with your family.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice job Gandalf. Enjoyed looking at the pics. Bummer about the RO ph. I'm lucky that my tap water comes in at 6.7 

I haven't checked ph since my last grow. Keeping my fingers crossed and in search of plant issues, none so far.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 13, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Nice job Gandalf. Enjoyed looking at the pics. Bummer about the RO ph. I'm lucky that my tap water comes in at 6.7
> 
> I haven't checked ph since my last grow. Keeping my fingers crossed and in search of plant issues, none so far.


That is awesome Pros. I have really deep well water at 300 feet. My well water's ph is 6.4-6.6 and it's ppm is 60. I may scrap the RO and go back to it. The Rev's True Living Organics call for the use of RO, distilled, or rain water. I am trying to go along with it for now. I have the ph adjustment down with the Earth Juice crystals. I may run a few plants with the well water to compare. I think I'll run some males with it for as long as I can to get an idea. It's 100% on me about the ph. I assumed that the RO water would be the same ph as my tap or distilled.  Also the advice of not phing your water with organics was a bust for me. You can't run 5.6 water of any type into your plants. That's just too far out there for a soil grow. Just my opinion though.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 13, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That is awesome Pros. I have really deep well water at 300 feet. My well water's ph is 6.4-6.6 and it's ppm is 60. I may scrap the RO and go back to it. The Rev's True Living Organics call for the use of RO, distilled, or rain water. I am trying to go along with it for now. I have the ph adjustment down with the Earth Juice crystals. I may run a few plants with the well water to compare. I think I'll run some males with it for as long as I can to get an idea. It's 100% on me about the ph. I assumed that the RO water would be the same ph as my tap or distilled.  Also the advice of not phing your water with organics was a bust for me. You can't run 5.6 water of any type into your plants. That's just too far out there for a soil grow. Just my opinion though.



Yeah, you're right. It's the most difficult thing for most growers to grasp. Advice given blindly on forums, videos, or books cannot take into account all the variables of each individual's garden. I try to be so cautious throwing out advice because there is high likelihood of what works for me, won't work for you.

I succeed only because I've acquired the skills of gardening and an ability to read plants over decades of practice and failure. Marijuana is nothing special other than it's harvest is prized more than others. Beyond that, it's no different to me than a tomato, cucumber, basil, you name it, they're just plants to me and I treat them as such. Well, except for the excessive mj pictures and discussions, that's pure entertainment.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 13, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Also the advice of not phing your water with organics was a bust for me. You can't run 5.6 water of any type into your plants. That's just too far out there for a soil grow. Just my opinion though.


 I am also not going to fall for that bit mate... I believe in water as being alive too, RO water... not for me man. If I was living in a place with unsafe amounts of heavy metals in the water, then sure, or if the water around is too saline, then RO is your only way. 
All my permaculture buds believe in groundwater being the best. Stick to your well mate. 
Rain water is also a far second to well water... I've seen direct comparisons in practice and the difference is really astounding. You do get exceptions where wells simply do not deliver good water, but yours seems great. 

Rain water can be a real hassle: Your pH will change every time it rains. It's not dead water like RO, so you've got bits of harlmess algae growing on the sides of the tanks soon enough, great for drinking because they make it go a bit more alkaline with time so it's good for the human body. But I test the pH EVERY time I draw some out the tanks and here are some observations I have made:
Sometimes, the rain is CLEARLY acidic, my tanks can drop to a pH of 6.8 down from 8.2 in a single day. When the wind is right, it is a perfect 7.0 (measured) in which case the pH will only drop a little. 
Hot days with lots of sun, pH can go as high as 9.0 sometimes. It's all got to do with the algae. Regular cleans of the tanks are essential, but sometimes are out of the question as you have to DRAIN the tank before cleaning it. PPM's hardly ever change, I get a consistent EC of 0.135 out of my tanks so it's not dissolved solids causing the changes.

Stay right on top of it the way you do with every other aspect. You'll feel better for it, and quite frankly ALL indoor growing is scientific. Nothing wrong with measuring and adjusting, as you are the one creating the environment AND ecology. Shit's BOUND to get out of whack if we do not consistently keep our fingers on all the dials and eyes on the displays.

Even organic, indoor growing is a bit like flying a fighter jet... Let your attention slip for a bit, and you'll regret it. 

Besides, I think you enjoy keeping an eye on every aspect so might as well have fun with the pH too bro!

MH


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 13, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here is an update from the last week or so. As reported earlier I incurred some ph problems with my seedlings and other plants due to a very low ph. It was 100% on me. I overlooked the ph of my water coming out of a new RO system. I was dumb enough to have had some misconception that the water would have a ph of 7 like distilled water. I have moved past that now and the seedlings are healthy and growing well again. I will be placing them all under the 400W MH in a day or two. My SunMaiden, Alexander Kush, and Daybreaker crew go into the flowing room in a day or two. They are doing well overall. Some are having a bit of leaf curl from the Rev mix I put them into a week or so ago. I also hit them with the 5.6ish RO water before I realized what the hell I was doing. That has caused a very minor and brief canoe trip for the leaves.
> 
> I took several shots of the Kali Bubba but none that will truly show how big she is. She really is a beast. I found specs for her budding time to be 73-77 days. I plan on going at least 90 if she wants. The Kali Mists I have are all doing very well. I seem to have 2 or 3 phenotypes. Some are shorter. The Pineapple Express are all doing well. Two have some CaMg issues that I am dealing with. There are two phenos with the PE also. Some short and some taller. I have healthy clones of all strains in bloom to select the best mother(s). I will let any plant go unless she is just about perfect. I have to mention a few I never bring up. I have a TGA Jack the Ripper seedling, a TGA Chernobyl seedling, and an OG Raskal White Fire OG seedling up running. I am excited to see if one of those is dank.
> 
> ...


stop it bro. youre blue OG looks so good youre making me want to go germ now and I do not have room for more shit right now hahaha. well done friend. Upgrading wattage this week so things are hella busy.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey everybody, my plants are coming along very nicely and I'm itching to switch to 12/12. I have a couple power outages coming tonight during my lights on time. How concerned should I be? 11:30-midnight and 6:00-6:30 roughly.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 18, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Hey everybody, my plants are coming along very nicely and I'm itching to switch to 12/12. I have a couple power outages coming tonight during my lights on time. How concerned should I be? 11:30-midnight and 6:00-6:30 roughly.


 In veg, two half-hour outages won't be all that bad as long as you've got no fems in there. If you do have fems, also not too worry too much. Do you have a camping lantern, battery not gas? They don't need many lumens to stay in 'awake' mode. A battery-powered lantern will do the trick just fine. 
What I personally use (we have a shortage of electricity in South Africa and 'load shedding' is a common occurrence) is a normal UPS for a PC connected to a CFL. I set it up when I know there will be power outages coming and it is good for a few hours, I've never had it run down completely on me before.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't know how I missed that update, but wholley shnikeys batman. All your girls are looking amazing. The Kali Bubba's are friggin huge man. I can tell by the big wire in the pic how big the stems are kinda, and they look pretty big man. If I'm thinking right about the dimensions of that plant, yeah she's a big one for sure. I couldn't imagine the racy high off of her after a 90 day flowering period, the smoke would be epic. All the Gage gear looks great too bro. I was studying your Blue O.G. shot, and our phenos are looking quite different to me. It really seems yours, Pros, and mine look different from each others. I wonder how many phenos that strain has? I'd like a more indica dom version myself. You really have quite the array of ladies, I hope you get some real winners from all those. It would almost be hard not too, you know. I don't know why, but I'm completely captivated by the O.B. Ripper. For some reason I have a strong feeling that's gonna be really good meds for people. Hard not to be with it's lineage. Enjoy the rest of your weekend, and get some more pics up of all that man, can't wait! LOL. Take er easy bro. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 18, 2013)

Load shedding is something that I have never dealt with before. We have the power go out in storms all the time and I use battery powered fluorescent lights to keep them awake if the lights are on at the time. It has worked for me so far as Hamish's way has helped him. They can be used for cloning and seedlings too in a pinch. 

Not much to update. The testers are going strong. The more I read about the Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby and the Starlet Kush, the more excited I am getting. I can't wait to see what these produce. Did anyone see the CNN and Sanjay Gupta's report on weed? It's nice to have such a "household" name support the use of cannabis on national tv over and over. I will take small victories. Our time is coming guys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqWxys3P_nI

All the plants in the flower room are happy. I have pulled a couple through a CaMg def and they are doing better. It was 3 plants. 2 PE phenos and the Bubblegummer. The Bubblegummer looks nice as does one of the 2 PE's that had the def, but 1 of the PE phenos is so ugly I though about offering her as a sacrifice to the powers that be. I am very impressed with the looks of the Blue OG, Green Poison, Kali Mists, Kali Bubba, Engineers' Dream, Lemon Kush, Power Skunk, etc. The teas are keeping things so healthy. I have to mix two teas today, a flowering tea and a seedling/clone tea. It only takes 5 mins to do. I have not used a bottle for nutes other than the GO CaMg+ this time around. It has been all teas and organic soil. The Kali Mists seem to love this. I have never had them so healthy from the bottom up. I have to restake the Kali Bubba tonight. She is putting on weight and leaning to the left. It is very interesting to note she is behind even the Kali Mist in flower development. I think she is going to put out massive buds though. She looks like she is getting ready to do something big. 

I am still waiting on the final sexing of the Sun Maiden, Alex Kush, and the Daybreakers. They are in the fourth day of flowering and are looking perfect. My seedlings of OB Ripper and LA Haze look strong now too. Their growth should be exponential now that their leaves are getting bigger. I am sorry for the lack of pictures today. Trying to squeeze in the last few weeks of summer with the kids has been excellent but has left only time to care for the plants these days. Big photo drop coming soon. Thanks for looking everyone. I will post up some seedling pictures later. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 18, 2013)

The outages turned out to be less than 15 min. each so I think they're fine. Thanks Hamish. My other two babies are inside now I just topped as per Uncle Bens topping for 4 main colas. Just waiting for my older girls to respond from the last topping before switching to 12/12. They sure don't stretch under that 1000 watt mh, but fill with nodes like crazy.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 18, 2013)

I love the avatar bro. Glad to hear the outages were less. Post up some topping pictures.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 18, 2013)

So here are the babies that I topped Uncle Ben style 


And here are the two I have been working on for a while now. These are pics of the side growth one I topped and the other one I fimmed just to see what the difference is. Fimming sure is strange. I'm just waiting for the side growth to reach out a little further before switching and for the last topping of the 2 main stems to pick up some growth. They are both showing pistils and alternating nodes so the time is coming.  heres a side shot of the one I fimmed and a shot of the top of one of the main's that I'm waiting to develop a bit more.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 18, 2013)

If these things double in size during flower I'll be fine if they triple like I've heard they could i might need to do some management.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 19, 2013)

This is one of the best threads of all time... Steelheader your plants are looking great, sure both me and you have a while to go before getting to Gandalf's level of absolute mastery, but you are well on your way there. Good job mate. 

Gandalf, have you noticed an overall increase of Mg needs in today's strains? I've resigned to mixing some into all of my feeds now, pretty much. Low consistent doses and it is seeming to help out a lot. I am almost starting to feel that extra CalMag in every feed is a good plan, regardless if a def is showing or not, because I almost feel like it is absolutely certain to turn up at some point. 
Keeping it low so we'll see how it goes, my big 'fear' is over-dosing slowly over time, so I am being vigilant about the odd flushes in my coco in particular. Upping the dolomite lime in my soil mix too, just a little but leaning towards the safe side is usually a good plan...


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 19, 2013)

One of my biggest fears is a slow over-dose as well Hamish. With the friggin CaMg needs of the strains lately it's hard not to give them what they seem to need, but a build-up over time in the substrate would seem inevitable. Like i said before I'm not a big flusher, but really deem it necessary to make sure my soil ph is good, and stays stable. I've found that you can either flush your soil once in a while or fight off problems as they pop up. I'd rather take a little time, and effort, and just flush out my soil, and avoid future B.S., you know. Enjoy these times with your family Gandalf, the end of summer going into fall is always an enchanting time of year, especially in the north-eat with all the autumn colors coming up. Anticipation of those photos will only make them better, not that they need to be. I can't wait to see those Kali's, both strains! I really think this is one of the better threads on R.I.U. as well. Great info on all kinds of organics, hydro & soil, and strains to boggle the brains man, pretty friggin awesome. Take er easy everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 19, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Load shedding is something that I have never dealt with before. We have the power go out in storms all the time and I use battery powered fluorescent lights to keep them awake if the lights are on at the time. It has worked for me so far as Hamish's way has helped him. They can be used for cloning and seedlings too in a pinch.
> 
> Not much to update. The testers are going strong. The more I read about the Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby and the Starlet Kush, the more excited I am getting. I can't wait to see what these produce. Did anyone see the CNN and Sanjay Gupta's report on weed? It's nice to have such a "household" name support the use of cannabis on national tv over and over. I will take small victories. Our time is coming guys.
> 
> ...


check this out:http://www.salon.com/2013/08/17/science_for_stoners_heres_how_pot_works/singleton/


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 19, 2013)

You guys are what makes this thread nice. I have some Rev tips on CaMg. First off if you are using more than a tbs of molasses do not use CaMg+ at the same time. You only want about 60 ppm of the CaMg's additive effect. Mg is very important mostly during flowering.

Ca and K deficiencies usually go together. If you are running a lower humidity in your room, say 45%, your plants and microbeasties will eat up Ca like crazy. Also K. Good air movement helps this consumption also. Plants absorb K and Ca slowly and steadily. If you let your containers dry out too much, as I do, you will experience a K deficiency which will almost always become a Ca issue. This is straight from the Rev.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> This is one of the best threads of all time... Steelheader your plants are looking great, sure both me and you have a while to go before getting to Gandalf's level of absolute mastery, but you are well on your way there. Good job mate.
> 
> Gandalf, have you noticed an overall increase of Mg needs in today's strains? I've resigned to mixing some into all of my feeds now, pretty much. Low consistent doses and it is seeming to help out a lot. I am almost starting to feel that extra CalMag in every feed is a good plan, regardless if a def is showing or not, because I almost feel like it is absolutely certain to turn up at some point.
> Keeping it low so we'll see how it goes, my big 'fear' is over-dosing slowly over time, so I am being vigilant about the odd flushes in my coco in particular. Upping the dolomite lime in my soil mix too, just a little but leaning towards the safe side is usually a good plan...



I know you know this, cook the additional dolomite in your soil before using it. Pros even cooks his bagged organic soil for a month now. I like that a ton.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 19, 2013)

Great info man, good stuff to know. I always try to water with the molasses separately between any food schedules, but if I have to put it in with any goodies there isn't any CaMg+ goin in with it now. That's why I think it's just better to avoid bottle nutes all together if you can. Get it in the soil before hand, and just add water. Have a great day. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 19, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I know you know this, cook the additional dolomite in your soil before using it. Pros even cooks his bagged organic soil for a month now. I like that a ton.


Thanks man. I'm into 100 days this week and keeping my eye out for deficiencies. Always hard to tell if something is environmental, strain specific, or nutrient issue. I let my containers go to the dry side as well between watering. I have some 60-day cooked soil ready for top dressing if and when I see some signs of hunger, but so far so good at 3 weeks flower. 

I'm always excited to see a new proponent for mj legalization and acceptance. Big hooray for those that are in the public eye leading the way.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 19, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Thanks man. I'm into 100 days this week and keeping my eye out for deficiencies. Always hard to tell if something is environmental, strain specific, or nutrient issue. I let my containers go to the dry side as well between watering. I have some 60-day cooked soil ready for top dressing if and when I see some signs of hunger, but so far so good at 3 weeks flower.
> 
> I'm always excited to see a new proponent for mj legalization and acceptance. Big hooray for those that are in the public eye leading the way.


I think it's pretty huge that CNN and such a well known celeb doctor is in physical support. I really like it.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree. You know what else I like? Our little group of growers produce better looking weed than what's on the CNN video


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 19, 2013)

prosperian said:


> I agree. You know what else I like? Our little group of growers produce better looking weed than what's on the CNN video



I agree man. I was looking at my lone White Fire Og who was a fem seed a few weeks ago. She is about 8" and very healthy. I noticed she is showing her sex up and down her littleness. She's 3 weeks old. I have not seen this happen so fast. I bet they have been out at least a 5 days to be this pronounced. I am off to get some pictures of it.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea, it's pretty cool when the main stream media is like "Come on America!" I think we've been well on our way to complete legalization for a while, but the next president will be a big vote I think. The wrong person could really set us back, but the right one could finally do something maybe. We need a federal program that is run by the states I.M.O. Oh well, regardless of what anyone prefers it gets me stoked to see cnn running stories like such. Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 19, 2013)

I was surprised to see the growing brothers from Colorado in that CNN video. All clean cut college grads with a real business model. Not what you picture in your head when thinking about a cannabis grower, ya know? 







I bet a lot of us don't fit the "pot head" profile in appearance, well, maybe some of us do. I haven't shaved in a couple days. Prosperian is looking kinda rough for a Monday. So glad I don't have to go into an office anymore and wear a suit!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 19, 2013)

I bet your beard gets really itchy in that helmet.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 19, 2013)

Here are a few of the seedlings. These are the same group I almost murdered about 10 days ago. I am a dumbass.

White Fire OG






Super Blue Dream X Freedom Baby






Ocean Beach Ripper






Super Blue Dream X Freedom Baby






Starlet Kush






LA Haze






LA Haze






Super Blue Dream X Freedom Baby


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 20, 2013)

Damn they look awesome bro! I know the feeling a close call when it comes to pulling out plants, with the Tahoe there was one runt seedling, I also fucked up and gave it too much airflow and some windburn, first time ever I did that. It really struggled bro, I almost yanked it. It's now my mom, was one of two girls and ended up being the keeper. Talk about relief, I had a nightmare a while ago where I DID yank her out, was so realistic I was a bit panicked when I got up LOL... But yeah what a soldier, I will never let go of this plant. 
I promised to give you some Tahoe updates from clone to flower, so here's the first one. 17 days after first roots, rockwool cube. And thanks to Myco for the idea of shading the HID for the pics, it REALLY helped! 













Started getting Mg hungry already. In coco, still letting my soil mix cook for another week before testing it, I will use a tomato plant as always, they usually give a fair warning if it ends up being a bit too hot...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

many moons ago I did a thread on compost tea's and there effectiveness on everything in the garden. Obviously things are catching on! Good shit! This was a bat guano=maxicrop tea brew lover.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 20, 2013)

Those babies are gorgeous Gandalf. I really like the structure of the L.A. haze, and O.B. Ripper. The SBD X Freedom Baby are really nice too. Wow, what a haul you'll have soon on your meds bro. You're not going to know what to do with all the flowers man. You'll be at a home depot picking up migrant workers to do all the trimming, LOL. You better brush up on your Espanol! Peace out.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 20, 2013)

You must have worked some Gandalf magic on those 10 plants. Nice job.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 20, 2013)

Maybe one of those fireworks he's famous for. Instead of pretty colors, and flashes, and all that, there's organic compost tea, and love or something, you know. What ever you're doing it sure as hell is working for you! Those plants love you man, I bet they give you high fives when you pass bye. Mad respect boss! Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. Just trying to keep up with you all. They do love their seedling tea.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 20, 2013)

interested in that ocean beach ripper. Just started germinating 2 of my charity og last night , 2 more sinmint up for another try ( lets not go into it) . is she one of your testers? looking great as always , waiting on my items then will be back alot more on here.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

lol I put a 12 pack of night crawlers into each 10 gallon pot I use tea's on and strangely enough they bathe in it and the babies are flourishing!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

^^^^ I should mention the tan pot is companion planting with aloe, seedless watermelon and I think there's some random herb my wife threw in also. Just an experiment to see how they interacted.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 20, 2013)

I love it. I am very interested in using worms in the future. Have you noticed some real benefits with them? I hear using the other plants helps create a symbiotic environment for them all. This is really cool stuff. Way to represent New England. I love VT. I am in Maine. What mixture are you growing in? Post up you teas. 

Corey...the OB's are not testers. They seem to be fire from all reports. They sold out in record time. Minutes.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 20, 2013)

nice. everything ocean beach has been very rewarding from anything I could find. Should be quite the treat.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

pro-mix mixed with sunshine mix #4 , Although it should be said ive run out of my local supply for sunshine #4 (totally in love with sunshine #4) so its gonna be por-mix for now with me adding more perlite to make it to my liking and of course my ladies liking.Guano Tea and Kelp:

Seedlings less than 1 month old nute tea mix-
Mix 1 cup earthworm castings into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
Add 5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses.
Use it to water your seedlings with every 3rd watering.

Veg mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with every 3rd watering.

is for veg tea


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
Use it to water with EVERY watering.

You can use queen size knee high nylon stockings for tea bags. 3 pair for a dollar at the dollar store. Tell 'em you use them for paint strainers. Put the recommended tea in the stocking, tie a loop knot in it and hang it in your tea bucket. The tea should look like a mud puddle. Agitate the bag in the water vigorously. An aquarium pump and air stone will dissolve oxygen into the solution and keep the good bacteria (microherd) alive and thriving. Let it bubble a day or two before you use it. If you find you are making too much tea and having to throw it out, use 2 1/2 gallons of water and cut the nute amount by half. This being the flowering tea brew but there are fish emulsions too I haven't jumped into yet.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

If someone is curious about the fish emulsion recipe I will post it! More of the ladies loving my methods!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 20, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> If someone is curious about the fish emulsion recipe I will post it!View attachment 2784067View attachment 2784070 More of the ladies loving my methods!



I am very interested. The buds look great. I have a bunch of ProMix and FF Soil Conditioner that I plan on mixing up in the future. I am growing TLO style right now. I am always looking for organic ProMix runs.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

*
RECIPE #5*
Fish and Seaweed (This is sooo easy)

For veg growth&#8230;
1 capful 5-1-1 Fish Emulsion
1 capful Neptune's Harvest 0-0-1 Seaweed or Maxicrop liquid
1 gallon H2O

For early flowering&#8230;
1 tbs. Neptune&#8217;s Harvest 2-3-1 Fish/Seaweed
1 gallon H2O

For mid to late flowering&#8230;
1 tbs. Neptune&#8217;s Harvest 2-4-1 Fish
1 gallon H2O

And now for some more good tips...

*Organic pH issues*

I hear a lot of people asking or talking about the pH of their organic soil mix or organic nute solution and how they might correct or adjust it. pH in organics is not an issue like it is in synthetic growing.
The best place to settle the pH issues in organics is within the grow medium. A medium rich in humates (humus) is the place to start. Humates work to "buffer" the pH of organic mediums and the nutes you pour (or mix) into it.

Humates come from compost, worm castings and bottled humus. If you use a peat based medum, use dolomite lime to raise the pH of the acidic peat. Dolomite should be used in any soil or soiless medium to provide magnesium and calcium. But since we are talking about pH here, I'll mention dolomite lime's pH correction I am always trying new things(strain dependant) to see how things workout!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 20, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> *
> RECIPE #5*
> Fish and Seaweed (This is sooo easy)
> 
> ...


I am so glad you are here. You will like the group of guys who post here. Very mellow and supportive. This is great stuff you are posting. It is very much appreciated here.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

I only do what I do to see the movement prosper via valid concise info that leads to happy farmers and plants!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Here is some BHO form a blast yesterday. Orange rinds and cinnamon.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 20, 2013)

I have to put the pair of em up, it just deserves it bro. That stuff looks uber dense, like 100% trichome melt! If you crop a picture like that real heavily in ms picture you can see the texture up close, and it looks really cool. My stupid usb scope pics never load or I'd post some. I don't know if you ever got that curious, I have alot of time to think on my hands so my mind drifts, and I end up doing weird shit sometimes. Peace out.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 20, 2013)

Well gang I switched the two older girls to 12/12. Partly because I think they're ready also because my landlord is in the neighborhood and I want to keep the fans quiet during the day. My grow is legal but he is trapped in his parents rendition of the 1950's lol. I think were gonna be moving soon seems he wants to start felling trees and slash burning brush and crap, and I know he likes to do that stuff when nobody is in the rental. Guess its time to look into buying a home like a grown up now that I'm almost 37. Well I'll keep you updated with some pics when things get interesting. One day I'll get into these teas but for now baby steps.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 21, 2013)

You guys with your oil... I actually got into smoking some again  HOLY BALLS I FORGOT HOW STRONG IT IS. Been a while all the oil I make has been destined for medicinal use by friends. Aside from swallowing a gel-cap with some oil (thanks Myco for that one it was GREAT), it really has been a while.

I have to say this: Currently in a very 'high' state of mind naturally. Didn't need the oil as medicine for my head this time, it was purely recreational. I advise extreme caution with hash oil if your head/body doesn't NEED it... Personally I am likening it to eating MAOI's or other anti-depressants when you are in a sound state of mind. We have gone far beyond reefer with this. It is not to be taken lightly. Cannabinoid psychosis is real and this stuff can bring one really damn close. 

It is POWERFUL stuff indeed. Strong medicine. And with strong medicine, only take it when you need it, or the risk is run of making something beneficial turn ugly. Tasty and awesome as it is, this is for times when I am down, or perhaps Sundays if the whole week went well. Definitely learned to not get into it too often. Funny how taking a break from it was needed to realise this. Looking back, there is a lot of lost time that would have been very productively spent if I'd opted to toke the flower instead of the dab...


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 21, 2013)

I have to reluctantly agree Hamish. The oil is more of a sippin whiskey as opposed to a nice cocktail with dinner per se. I just about made myself useless by smashing my poor knee, and have been using the oil to stay on track with my chores. I will admit that this batch seems to give me energy which is a nice mode change for me. With the troubles I can have sleeping it always seems like I'm dragging myself around to do my daily list of crap. Everyones chemistry, and body's are different though, and thc, and other cannabanoids will act differently in them so people have to find their own threshhold with such substances. That being said, modesty is the champ of the successful. Peace out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 21, 2013)

I am learning this. It is some powerful stuff. Not to be taken lightly.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

lol, Never tried oil prob a good thing cause id more than likely fall in love(been tokin 20 years now). Hey any of you guys have ANY familiarity with plantmax bulbs? I normally only go eye hortilux however all my local store is carrying is plant max im perplexed


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 21, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> lol, Never tried oil prob a good thing cause id more than likely fall in love(been tokin 20 years now). Hey any of you guys have ANY familiarity with plantmax bulbs? I normally only go eye hortilux however all my local store is carrying is plant max im perplexed


You have to try this oil stuff. So easy to do. It takes a an hour or so. Total next level medicine. The plantmax bulbs are cool to use. They are affordable enough to use for 1 grow at a time then toss. I know Myco plays his bulbs like that. I like my eye hortilux in my 1000W HPS a lot. I have been using these bulbs in my 400W HPS lamps and I am very happy with them. Cheap and backed by a solid company. 

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-400-Watt-HPS-Lamp


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

use once then destroy? for plantmax? hell's no way I could do that ill stick with the eye hortilux I guess.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 21, 2013)

Calling all gurus. I have found this on my Bubblegummer and two of the Pineapple Express phenos. I am thinking it is a calcium issue stemming from a ph issue. I did water the plants with 5.6-5.7 RO water in the past. My bad not checking the ph of my new RO system. About 2ish weeks ago I caught this and started to use Earth Juice Natural up and down. I was thinking it may be toxicity issue but I have only feed my teas with ppm of 600-700 max. I was going to up the ppms soon for the bulk of the flowering. Here are the pictures. These are from the bigger fans and are from the middle to the top of the plant. Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 21, 2013)

Deficiencies...spotting looks like calcium. Green veining looks like magnesium.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 21, 2013)

It almost looks like a combination of a couple problems, maybe lock from the ph being off for a little. I'm really not the best at diagnosing. It's hard for me to wrap my head around all the different parameters when I'm not living it, you know. The bulbs though I do think i have figured out some. Light for plants is all about right intensity, and spectrum. Your ballast provides the intensity at a set rate, the bulb is all about the spectrum. Cheaper bulbs usually will use cheaper materials in them, but regardless have to use certain materials to get their advertised spectrum, as do the more expensive manufacturers. Without getting into a science lecture, the different spectrums of light in a hps are chemicals heated with electricity to produce light. Both bulbs will degrade over time, but if you have the right light from either it's alot cheaper to keep the one in a state where it's the most intense for the plant. I'm so baked, and not sure this is making any sense. I'm not trying to hate or say you have to do this or your grow is wrong, just my preference is all. I've seen alot of people talking about this, and started doing a little research into it, and was surprised to find no difference in these bulbs. If I had money for $100 plus a bulb every 10-12 weeks I wouldn't think twice about a Hortilux purchase. I don't like how they price fix like Bose speakers though, they won't sell to a place unless they agree to never sell them discounted or at lower than their advertised price. Whatever. Peace out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks like Ca def to me, these are older leaves right? Even if you sorted it out the spots don't go away and look worse as the leaf gets bigger, or at least it did with mine when it happened. Mine was also after pH problems, except I got serious Mg and N lockout to boot. You can still see signs of it on the oldest growth on all the plants in my pics, I just left the poor leaves there, partly because I know the plants are just eating them up again, and partly to remind myself every day to keep vigilant. pH issues are hardcore for what they can do to our babies.

EDIT: My hydro supplier sent me some CaCl in dry powder form. We all know chlorides go toxic FAST, so I used about .15g per litre in a foliar spray. Plants responded positively within HOURS. I don't know many people that have tried it and it is actually hard to find for sale, just thought it to be worth a mention...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 21, 2013)

So my plan has been keeping the ph at high 6.5's to low 6.6's and to supplement with the lower recommended dose of CaMG+ every watering. Sound like a fix?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 21, 2013)

Gandalf, I had something very similar a while back before I started making my own soil. I bought the General Organics line up but didn't add any of the CaMg+ the first few feedings because the stuff smelled like pungent vinegar, and I figured it would do more harm than good. After seeing some of my fan leaves spotting like yours, I clued in a bit and started adding it in at the recommended dose and the problem cleared up within a couple weeks.

Not sure if you're having the same issue, but it sure looks similar.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> You guys with your oil... I actually got into smoking some again  HOLY BALLS I FORGOT HOW STRONG IT IS. Been a while all the oil I make has been destined for medicinal use by friends. Aside from swallowing a gel-cap with some oil (thanks Myco for that one it was GREAT), it really has been a while.
> 
> I have to say this: Currently in a very 'high' state of mind naturally. Didn't need the oil as medicine for my head this time, it was purely recreational. I advise extreme caution with hash oil if your head/body doesn't NEED it... Personally I am likening it to eating MAOI's or other anti-depressants when you are in a sound state of mind. We have gone far beyond reefer with this. It is not to be taken lightly. Cannabinoid psychosis is real and this stuff can bring one really damn close.
> 
> It is POWERFUL stuff indeed. Strong medicine. And with strong medicine, only take it when you need it, or the risk is run of making something beneficial turn ugly. Tasty and awesome as it is, this is for times when I am down, or perhaps Sundays if the whole week went well. Definitely learned to not get into it too often. Funny how taking a break from it was needed to realise this. Looking back, there is a lot of lost time that would have been very productively spent if I'd opted to toke the flower instead of the dab...


yeah i kinda agree Hamish. I love errl, dabs, shatter , concentrates in genera, call it what you will. synthesis , extraction , and chemistry in general are an interest of mine. I dab almost every day. But there are those times I just dont even want any oil because I am non functionable ( well safely anyways). but like myco said sometimes its good for quick strong effects. Ive been using meds for severe anxiety, adhd, and to further ease the scoliosis pain in my back. But a few of those issues would not need THAT much cannabanoid power, ya digg?


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 21, 2013)

btw gandalf looks very similar to an issue i had with PH being too high and then adding organic calmag. made my PH go to shit ... and I honestly never was able to figure out definitevely what happened. also looks like could be multiple symptoms , but looks definitely to be in the area of PH issues / mineral issues. Im personally throwing away the general organics cal mag I had. seems really weird, but it lowered my PH dramatically, almost fucked up a girl for me. Now just GH calmag because it really does raise PH according to feeding recomendation to the T . and my favorite... topdressing with dolomite lime. never fails me


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

Found these today Gandalf check it out brotha!Tricarboxylic Acids / Organic Plant Acids
Just how important are organic acids?

In 1966 J.C. Noggle reported a correlation between yield and concentration of organic acids in plants. Nutrient treatments which increase organic acids also increase yields. Is it possible to increase yield by adding acids to a plants environment? The answer is a resounding "YES!" for soil media, soil-less media, and hydroponic systems. 
Why organic plant acids?

The two most obvious requirements for cell maintenance and growth are a source of energy and a source of carbon skeletons for higher plants. Both the energy and carbon skeletons are supplied by the reactions of the Tricarboxylic Acid cycle. In any plant tissue, the amount of acid varies with phase of development and environmental conditions. The limits of variation are the types of acid accumulated are genetically controlled. 
Respiration represents largely the metabolism of Tricarboxylic Organic Acids in a series of biochemical reactions: Accumulating mineral ions; Oxidation of food occurring in living cells; Synthesizing fats; Proteins, sugars, and other compounds; Maintenance of protoplasmic structure; cell division. Organic acids that serve as respiratory intermediates are derived from carbohydrates occupying a metabolic crossroads between fats, protein, and carbohydrates. 
Plant roots secrete carbon dioxide gas, carbonic acids, and organic acid into the soil where carbon dioxide gas is absorbed by the surrounding plant acids. The combination of gas and acids are then transported to the aerial parts of the plants, which contributes materially to the total carbon dioxide assimilation of plants. The relationship between acid metabolism, carbon dioxide fixation, and ion uptake by roots runs parallel with total photosynthetic assimilation. Many plant tissues can metabolically fix carbon dioxide from the atmosphere in a non-photosynthetic process involving organic acids, while carbon dioxide fixation in leaves involve organic acids. 

In summary, Tricarboxylic Acids overwhelmingly aid in: 

Mineral metabolism
Nitrogen metabolism
Energy to drive metabolic processes
Fat metabolism
Carbohydrate metabolism
Amino acid metabolism
Carbon dioxide fixation
Overall plant growth Its a product here locally called cornucopia plus If you'd like me to send ya some please ask I got your back!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

here's the plus line I am impressed with these acids!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey gandalf I got the same looking thing going on and just found these. Now its on! Damnit.  Google searched mite eggs. Any advice guys? These are on my seedlings. The leaves on one also got thick and brittle with brown spots. Stupid nutes, stupid me. I gave em a minuscule amount of ff grow big. I don't see any mites just milky microscopic orbs. I'm going to check the big girls now the lights are on. Well I did see some of the same on the bigger plants but no bugs. Could I be seeing the oil glands?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> So my plan has been keeping the ph at high 6.5's to low 6.6's and to supplement with the lower recommended dose of CaMG+ every watering. Sound like a fix?


 Yup, simple tweaks, bit by bit, that sounds right to me. Baby steps, I believe in baby steps when taking action with this kinda thing indeed. You're a wise man and your instinct with you herb is beyond belief. This problem won't be around for long I just know it.

EDIT: Steelheader, a good fix for eggs is Neem Oil, totally organic and you can spray it safely even in flower. Use as a preventative measure by spraying some under the leaves once a week up to week 3 or 4 of flower. Canola oil in a suspension with water will also smother the eggs before they hatch. You only need about 30 to 40 MILLILITRES per LITRE of water. A few drops of normal dish-soap will help it disperse a bit better also. When using oils, remember to SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE all the time while spraying!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 22, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Hey gandalf I got the same looking thing going on and just found these. Now its on! Damnit. View attachment 2786319 Google searched mite eggs. Any advice guys? These are on my seedlings. The leaves on one also got thick and brittle with brown spots. Stupid nutes, stupid me. I gave em a minuscule amount of ff grow big. I don't see any mites just milky microscopic orbs. I'm going to check the big girls now the lights are on. Well I did see some of the same on the bigger plants but no bugs. Could I be seeing the oil glands?



No reason to give the Grow Big. These could be trichs on the leaves. I am not sold on the spider mite thing but Hamish is spot on. A preventative spray is a good idea if you think these are mites. Could you post up more pictures from the undersides of the leaves? We'll get through this bro.

Thanks for the words Hamish. I really appreciate the support.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 22, 2013)

I will after work thing is there's nothing to see. I think they are the trics. But my microscope freaked me out. It's a whole new world. Thanks guys.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 22, 2013)

Well I got some neem oil, still havn't used it yet as the big girls are still sleeping. I can't see any bugs yet. I'm wondering if maybe the spotting and dry cracking breaking leaves on the one seedling is a cal/mag issue. It is really only affecting one of the seedlings so I might not have messed em up with the grow big. I'll leave it alone anyways. I used it cause the coty's were turning yellow and I thought it would progress. These are both ak48 but look so different. Even the growth rate is contrary.The leaves on the jacked up plant are breaking and feel dry. It also has more of the milky orbs than the other.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 22, 2013)

Tell me about your water again. ph? ppm?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 22, 2013)

Well water, ph strips look to be 6.5-7, ppm I have no idea, not really sure what that means. The orbs are definitely spider mite eggs after some searching on the internet. So I'm gonna spray em with the neem mix. I'm not really surprised I'd get some kind of bug living in the rain forrest. I put a screen on my air intake but God only knows where they came from.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 23, 2013)

There is a sure-fore way to check for spider-mites, trust me in South Africa it is our enemy number 1 by far. Take your thumb and forefinger, lightly touch them to either side of a leaf, and rub the leaf ONLY ONE WAY and only once. When the finger touching the bottom comes off, it will have blood-like smears on it, and the leaf will have it also. 

Spider Mites usually leave the top of the leaves alone completely. They are incredibly soft-bodied insects and shy away from the harsh light. And you will guaranteed see them before you notice eggs. They breed at a rapid rate, and grow very fast too. With the kind of photography you used for the 'spots' a spider-mite will be there clear as day mate.

I'm not too sure about the mites. I say go down the rabbit-hole Gandalf is leading you on. Parameter by parameter, explore everything.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 23, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Well water, ph strips look to be 6.5-7, ppm I have no idea, not really sure what that means. The orbs are definitely spider mite eggs after some searching on the internet. So I'm gonna spray em with the neem mix. I'm not really surprised I'd get some kind of bug living in the rain forrest. I put a screen on my air intake but God only knows where they came from.


 Hang on... Rain forest?? You Brazilian bro? If so, I am an avid collector of plants with certain properties. There are some seeds I need from Brazil that I want fresh as possible. May I PM you about such topics? I would much appreciate it indeed!! We have lots of family in Brazil, my wife's American uncle, and her in-laws (my brother in law married a Brazilian girl) but it is a HUGE country and none of them are even close to the area said seeds can be found...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nope not brazilian. But that would be cool. Their women are awesome! those pics i took off the internet, they are what I'm seeing except I haven't seen any bugs. Just the eggs. I used the neem oil on em all. Smells like shit too. Pm me anyways there maybe something for you where I'm at too.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

A quick update on what has been going on. Things are running nice. I have figured out the cause of the Ca/leaf issue. My ph pen was off by .35. I would have known this had I used one of the other 2 pens I have. I had calibrated them a month ago but my guess is that testing the teas has really mucked them up. I cleaned them, re calibrated them, and stored them in fresh storage solution. I know not to take things for granted in this game. I am a bit pissed at myself but from now on I will clean, calibrate, and replace storage solutions weekly. At least I know the cause. Me. The Kali Mists are all looking awesome. I have a few phenotypes and they all seem really happy at the moment. The Kali Bubba just started to kick into flowering a few days ago. She is well behind any of the Kali Mists and I wonder what that means. She is a beast though. She looks very much like the KMs. Very Sat dom. I am keeping a special eye on my 2 Breeder's Boutique Engineers' Dreams. They are from a female cut off the DevilsHarvestSeed's female of Casey Jones that took 3rd place at the HTCC (year unknown). Casey Jones x TGA's Deep Purple x Querkle. I promise pictures tonight. They are really leaning towards the Deep Purple x Querkle father. I have never run TGA before so this is pretty cool for me to get such cool examples. They are both nice looking but one of them is a keeper for sure. I have clones of both that are really healthy. My Organic Hydro experiment still lives on in total neglect and very low lumens. They are tall whisps of despair looking for attention. They are all alive and look green without a blemish. It really is the "easy" way to go. I just tea them up, bubble the res 24/7, foliar tea them, and forget about them. It works. I am embarrassed of them but I will show their health tonight.

I have been reading a ton of stuff on organics lately. I really like the posts and threads from Rrog. He is a wealth of knowledge. A really cool guy too. I am learning about some really awesome ways to increase soil health thus increasing plant quality. We have some cool things to get into. How many of you guys have read the book _Teaming with Microbes? _


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 23, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> A quick update on what has been going on. Things are running nice. I have figured out the cause of the Ca/leaf issue. My ph pen was off by .35. I would have known this had I used one of the other 2 pens I have. I had calibrated them a month ago but my guess is that testing the teas has really mucked them up. I cleaned them, re calibrated them, and stored them in fresh storage solution. I know not to take things for granted in this game. I am a bit pissed at myself but from now on I will clean, calibrate, and replace storage solutions weekly. At least I know the cause. Me. The Kali Mists are all looking awesome. I have a few phenotypes and they all seem really happy at the moment. The Kali Bubba just started to kick into flowering a few days ago. She is well behind any of the Kali Mists and I wonder what that means. She is a beast though. She looks very much like the KMs. Very Sat dom. I am keeping a special eye on my 2 Breeder's Boutique Engineers' Dreams. They are from a female cut off the DevilsHarvestSeed's female of Casey Jones that took 3rd place at the HTCC (year unknown). Casey Jones x TGA's Deep Purple x Querkle. I promise pictures tonight. They are really leaning towards the Deep Purple x Querkle father. I have never run TGA before so this is pretty cool for me to get such cool examples. They are both nice looking but one of them is a keeper for sure. I have clones of both that are really healthy. My Organic Hydro experiment still lives on in total neglect and very low lumens. They are tall whisps of despair looking for attention. They are all alive and look green without a blemish. It really is the "easy" way to go. I just tea them up, bubble the res 24/7, foliar tea them, and forget about them. It works. I am embarrassed of them but I will show their health tonight.
> 
> I have been reading a ton of stuff on organics lately. *I really like the posts and threads from Rrog. He is a wealth of knowledge. A really cool guy too.* I am learning about some really awesome ways to increase soil health thus increasing plant quality. We have some cool things to get into. How many of you guys have read the book _Teaming with Microbes? _


Yes he is. A wealth of knowledge, and always willing to help. I've probably learned more from him about growing marijuana than any other person I can think of ..... and he doesn't get involved in the RIU pissing matches that I just can't seem to steer clear of.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree, Rrog is the man!  Very influential on how I grow.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 23, 2013)

We are all usually the cause of our own problems, but you were able to catch it, and straighten it out. Back on track, and ready to do their thing. I've noticed that sats can do weird things like slow down quite a bit in flower, and then rapidly do their thing,a nd then slow, and repeat this process through flowering. Hamish runs alot of sats, and can probably tell you the same thing. They're almost always worth it in the end though with those lovely cannabanoid profiles, Mmm Mmm Good! It's cool you found a keeper Engineers Dream, what a find. I'll be waiting intently on a smoke report on her. I've heard of Teaming With microbes from a couple of places now, and will have to pick a copy up. Let me know if it's a good read, have heard it is. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

I think I can find the pdf link.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 23, 2013)

Free information, gimmie gimmie gimmie!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

Try this. I borrowed it from Rrog.

http://ge.tt/9LYCbnC/v/1


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 23, 2013)

I know what I'll be doing this weekend. Tonight I actually have the house to myself, and pulled out the extra sub-woofer ! My father-in-law used to work for Gibson making guitars, and also worked at a speaker company I can't think of off hand. He helped me design a 4 speaker sub woofer out of some really nice redwood that my grandpa had left me in the form of a bar. What the hell am I gonna do with a redwood bar? I'll tell ya what, turn the damn thing into a friggin huge sub for my stereo. It's really nice, I'll have to take some pics of it one day. I put 4 12in JL audio subs in it, and had to buy a really big home amp for it along with some other goodies to run it, but I love switching that thing on, and listen to it hum warming up knowing what's coming. Time to wake some snakes, MuaHaHaHa! Thanks for the read man, I like to try and stay on top of it all when I can, and stuff like this helps alot. Have a great weekend bro, and enjoy the family. Peace and love to you, and yours.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

Only read the first half. The second half doesn't really pertain to our plants so much. We will start discussions on this book next week.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 23, 2013)

www.ogbiowar.com. gandalf have you ever tried any of this stuff? Have a few buddies in in socal using it and they swear by it. apparently spore count is extremely high per gram. They have a pack for foliar spray, mycor for soil, and then a pack for nutrient benes. Ive tried xtreme gardenings line of beneficials, great white, roots oregonismXL but i want some input from " Team Microbe" as ill dub it.


----------



## M1dAmber (Aug 23, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> We will start discussions on this book next week.


LOL, I'll be there!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> www.ogbiowar.com. gandalf have you ever tried any of this stuff? Have a few buddies in in socal using it and they swear by it. apparently spore count is extremely high per gram. They have a pack for foliar spray, mycor for soil, and then a pack for nutrient benes. Ive tried xtreme gardenings line of beneficials, great white, roots oregonismXL but i want some input from " Team Microbe" as ill dub it.



I have heard of them before. They look like they make some great stuff. I can save you a ton of money and show you some great teas. I have some great new things to put to use coming up. It's all about the soil you are running and the life in it.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 23, 2013)

for sure , ill pm ya.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 24, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Try this. I borrowed it from Rrog.
> 
> http://ge.tt/9LYCbnC/v/1


 There goes my week-end


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 24, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I know what I'll be doing this weekend. Tonight I actually have the house to myself, and pulled out the extra sub-woofer ! My father-in-law used to work for Gibson making guitars, and also worked at a speaker company I can't think of off hand. He helped me design a 4 speaker sub woofer out of some really nice redwood that my grandpa had left me in the form of a bar. What the hell am I gonna do with a redwood bar? I'll tell ya what, turn the damn thing into a friggin huge sub for my stereo. It's really nice, I'll have to take some pics of it one day. I put 4 12in JL audio subs in it, and had to buy a really big home amp for it along with some other goodies to run it, but I love switching that thing on, and listen to it hum warming up knowing what's coming. Time to wake some snakes, MuaHaHaHa! Thanks for the read man, I like to try and stay on top of it all when I can, and stuff like this helps alot. Have a great weekend bro, and enjoy the family. Peace and love to you, and yours.


 OMFG you are jerking my chain! Your dad-in-law is a luthier? BAAADASSSSS. I love very little more than I do guitars. And that sub... 4 12's?!?! You go the reflex route I'd guess, or is it a bandpass cabinet? Hell's bells, I built some w-folded horns each loaded with Eminence 12's, two of them. We could use 4 of them plus 2 high-efficiency tops to run an outdoor dancefloor for 350 people, a single Crown VZ5000 amp. Your stereo sounds like it can rip one's head right off. Your amp warms up? DON'T TELL ME IT's ALL VALVE, I'd just have to cry. I really want to build two mono-blocks, valve only, to run my 'stereo' at home, it'll be more like a mini P.A really. 
Myco that just sounds soooo sweeeeet. And you like dub and reggae so I know it's being put to insanely good use LOL. I hope your neighbours like the same music you do, for their own sanity


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 24, 2013)

Gotta throw some pics of this sleestack up for ya Gandalf lol she is a beast!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 24, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I know what I'll be doing this weekend. Tonight I actually have the house to myself, and pulled out the extra sub-woofer ! My father-in-law used to work for Gibson making guitars, and also worked at a speaker company I can't think of off hand. He helped me design a 4 speaker sub woofer out of some really nice redwood that my grandpa had left me in the form of a bar. What the hell am I gonna do with a redwood bar? I'll tell ya what, turn the damn thing into a friggin huge sub for my stereo. It's really nice, I'll have to take some pics of it one day. I put 4 12in JL audio subs in it, and had to buy a really big home amp for it along with some other goodies to run it, but I love switching that thing on, and listen to it hum warming up knowing what's coming. Time to wake some snakes, MuaHaHaHa! Thanks for the read man, I like to try and stay on top of it all when I can, and stuff like this helps alot. Have a great weekend bro, and enjoy the family. Peace and love to you, and yours.


That is so cool to use the gift that your Grandpa left you. I bet he is happy up there and smiling down on you while you shake the house bro. Your Father in law is some cool cat too. It's great that you have such a nice relationship with him. I want pictures bro. Ace Frehley and his Gibsons were my first heros as a young kid. I have members in my family who really know a shit ton about guitars. They live out in CA and have a nice little business from it.

VTM......Myco has some sleestack so pictures will be cool to see bro. BTW...do you ski or ride?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 24, 2013)

ok pic 1 is the sleestack doing quite well. pic 2 is gage green pe pe le dank two females in one 5 gallon pot (my first attempt at scrog without a net lol) Pic 3 is the white widowxwhite widow. pics 4,5,and 6 are local strain I got from a friend called "juan". Pic 7 is the somango as is pic 8 side view somang. lastly my final pic was done outa haste to get this up here. I would also like to apologize for my camera skills as I im aware there atrocious.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice looking plants. Hang around. Myco has some skills with the camera. Just watching what he does will give you ideas. I can't wait to watch these move along. You have some nice genetics going there for sure. I have never heard of Juan. Do you know anything about it's genes? Somango has always interested me. I am really pumped to see the Pepe le Dank. There is Chemdawg, Hindu Kush, Lemon Thai, and Shanti's genes all in there.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 24, 2013)

s.s. early bud x early wonder skunk is what juans genetics are. I love it here guys and of COURSE ill be sharing on a weekly basis there progress.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 24, 2013)

I want to share this link to Rrog's thread. It's in the Michigan section. It is chock full of great info. It's a must read. I will be participating in that thread and learning from from some real good guys. I want to give credit where credit is due. I'll be using a bunch of his ideas to simplify things for me here. I want to support Rrog's idea of having some discussion about Teaming with Microbes. I am going to give a cliff notes version of the book over on his thread and I am hoping Rrog will smooth out questions and give some cool thoughts on it. 

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true.html


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is the link to my post there. I think this info will be cool for us. Post #843. 

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true-85.html#post9516368


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 24, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> www.ogbiowar.com. gandalf have you ever tried any of this stuff? Have a few buddies in in socal using it and they swear by it. apparently spore count is extremely high per gram. They have a pack for foliar spray, mycor for soil, and then a pack for nutrient benes. Ive tried xtreme gardenings line of beneficials, great white, roots oregonismXL but i want some input from " Team Microbe" as ill dub it.


According to "Microbe Man" this is a good product as far as cannabis-marketed stuff goes. It contains about 400 spores per gram, compared to a typical 100 spores per gram found in stuff like Great White. If you want the best product out there, go with Premier Tech. They cater more to industrial farming, but you can order their stuff online. They pack a whopping 3,200 spores per gram in to their product.

http://www.usemykepro.com/about-myke-pro.aspx


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 24, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> According to "Microbe Man" this is a good product as far as cannabis-marketed stuff goes. It contains about 400 spores per gram, compared to a typical 100 spores per gram found in stuff like Great White. If you want the best product out there, go with Premier Tech. They cater more to industrial farming, but you can order their stuff online. They pack a whopping 3,200 spores per gram in to their product.
> 
> http://www.usemykepro.com/about-myke-pro.aspx



Holy crap. They aren't messing around.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 25, 2013)

information overload... wow guys. Seriously.. WOW. Opening my little eyes here, big time. Thanks to all of you for sharing all these wonderful 'secrets'. I am blown away.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 25, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> According to "Microbe Man" this is a good product as far as cannabis-marketed stuff goes. It contains about 400 spores per gram, compared to a typical 100 spores per gram found in stuff like Great White. If you want the best product out there, go with Premier Tech. They cater more to industrial farming, but you can order their stuff online. They pack a whopping 3,200 spores per gram in to their product.
> 
> http://www.usemykepro.com/about-myke-pro.aspx


holyshit mang! Wherre'd you find these guys? That's what I call myco's applications!


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 25, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> According to "Microbe Man" this is a good product as far as cannabis-marketed stuff goes. It contains about 400 spores per gram, compared to a typical 100 spores per gram found in stuff like Great White. If you want the best product out there, go with Premier Tech. They cater more to industrial farming, but you can order their stuff online. They pack a whopping 3,200 spores per gram in to their product.
> 
> http://www.usemykepro.com/about-myke-pro.aspx


only thing i ask though is is that just mycorazhae? because great white and things like that have bacterias such as trichodermas too and when i looked at that product all I saw sas mycor. howver i guess you could uhm " improvise" perhaps and make something of your own huh?  . Ive ordered some O BIO war , rute, nute , and foliar pack, very excited to let yall know how i like it now that im roocking dual 600 HPS's and can do alot more. Im also getting things for an experiment with BOKASHI. im sure yall will love this idea on this thread. Gro-kashi is the brand im after but theyrelocally marketed in socal and one place ive been trying to email all week. of anyone knows where to get it or has any BOKASHI tips im sure all of us organic heads would love it.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 25, 2013)

I have some links that show us how to make and use Bokashi. I can't wait to hear about the stuff you bought. I think this is some awesome stuff. I'll be able to post some cool stuff up tomorrow afternoon. We'll learn about a cool sprout tea or two and the how and why.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 25, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have some links that show us how to make and use Bokashi. I can't wait to hear about the stuff you bought. I think this is some awesome stuff. I'll be able to post some cool stuff up tomorrow afternoon. We'll learn about a cool sprout tea or two and the how and why.


 let me find it or if youre active right now and on the web you could search on youtube real quick. its a sprout tea as well. but its called " komas bean sauce" using bud candy, hygrozyme, tarantula , and pirahana. Im not big on AN nutrients , so im trying to break down the science of that tea and the ingredients inside and replicate it cheaper an more naturally. Hes a great grower , and his results do the talking and it doesnt kill his microbe web... but that dude has $ to spend , so idk if its just a convenience to just mix pour stir and brew or what for him but thats his method. id really like to see what youre talking about and some of the teas youre working on. I always love new ideas to try,. Im also experimenting with biocanna nutrients if you gandalf, or anyone else has input. MY goal now is to try every brand of nutrients and indoor gardening products I can . I have a few ideas for a line of my own in the far future.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLNEB97Tb3E


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 25, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> *only thing i ask though is is that just mycorazhae?* because great white and things like that have bacterias such as trichodermas too and when i looked at that product all I saw sas mycor. howver i guess you could uhm " improvise" perhaps and make something of your own huh?  . Ive ordered some O BIO war , rute, nute , and foliar pack, very excited to let yall know how i like it now that im roocking dual 600 HPS's and can do alot more. Im also getting things for an experiment with BOKASHI. im sure yall will love this idea on this thread. Gro-kashi is the brand im after but theyrelocally marketed in socal and one place ive been trying to email all week. of anyone knows where to get it or has any BOKASHI tips im sure all of us organic heads would love it.


I honestly don't know. Just throwing it out there. Tim (MM) is a real expert on soil microbiology, and he recommends this product when compared to Great White, Extreme Gardening, etc. The one that you purchased he did seem quite impressed with as well, so I think you made a good pick up.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey gang, I gave the sick baby a light flush followed by some crushed egg shells and a pinch of epsom salt in about a half cup of water and the problem stopped progressing. I did lose a couple leaves though, no biggie. As for the white orbs I seen I think the pictures on the internet are miscategorized no bugs to be found. Tell me is the difference between these two ak48's examples of "phenotypes" I've been wondering what people are talking about. Been looking into this Bokashi thing seems really neat.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2013)

Teaming with Microbes... what a BADASS read. Really enjoying it a helluva lot. I will have to catch up with the rest of the conversation here a bit later. Still trying to suck it all in. The puzzle is falling together. EPIC.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 26, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Teaming with Microbes... what a BADASS read. Really enjoying it a helluva lot. I will have to catch up with the rest of the conversation here a bit later. Still trying to suck it all in. The puzzle is falling together. EPIC.


is the Lion King song " Circle of Life" playing in your head yet? thats when it all sinks in. let me find links and documents etc as its from late 70s early 80s i do believe. But i have some great info " I HOPE" on soil biology as well. hamish youll love that book. I read it a few years back when I switched to full organics and got medical.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2013)

Bring it on, I am in full 'Sponge Mode' I even cut back on the toking very severely to do this study properly. I am going to recycle my living soils back into my garden, whereby improving the soil for my entire veggie patch and also around my fruit trees  It's the permaculture way, start as close to home as you possibly can and extend it outwards, so starting INSIDE my house is quite the trip for me indeed. 

The results I have been seeing amongst the organic heads really are speaking louder than a metal band on acid. EPIC stuff.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 26, 2013)

Better than that we won't even have to take the soil out of our containers for many, many grows. They grows will get better each time too. Just make a hole next to the old stem and plant. We are best to leave the roots too. Read this entire thread bro. Well worth it. I promise.

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true.html


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 26, 2013)

Here's another book that I highly recommend if you haven't already read it. Very informative, imo .... and it's free. 


http://idc-america.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/One_Straw_Farming_Fukuoka.pdf


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 26, 2013)

Already a few pages in.. Rrog is such a lovable character the way he speaks is just beautiful. Thanks for this one.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 26, 2013)

I tried to rep you st0w. Thank you so much. I have been wanting this.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a quote from Rrog that I want everyone to read and think about:




We have to keep in mind that the soil microbes are an army of trillions. Their only mission is to support and defend the plant. If we add chemicals, that relationship is severely strained or gone, despite the presence of soil.​





If we are starving off the benes by infusing our plants with bottled nutes, organic even, how can that be a good thing?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah like the damn fluoride inmeh damn tap water! That certainly aint helpin! My local store just put in a ro machine a HUGE ro water machine! Maybe ill try some!


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 26, 2013)

if you have a biological kind of mindstate its even better! ALL OF THIS , has interested me in switching my major. Fuck Pharmacy school. I wanna grow organic plants. I think I want to reread teaming with microbes and jorges bible , as well as one straw evolution to refresh the brain. Never hurts to study old info . if anything only strengthening a synapse or two.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 26, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have a quote from Rrog that I want everyone to read and think about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great point Gandalf ..... one that eluded me for a while. I couldn't resist the urge to tinker and add "nutes" to my my soil. They were organic, so what could it hurt? I failed to realize that by doing so I was forgoing the import symbiosis between the microbes and the plant. Unnecessarily intervening. My subsequent runs with just water and ACT's have been substantially better. I'm anticipating even better results as my soil ages.

Coot and others have suggested using coconut water, aloe juice, silica, Fulvic acid, etc as additives to the water schedule. I'm still on the fence over some of these things. I noticed no discernible difference between the plants that were fed these things, and the plants that got just water (and ACT's). I understand that as my soil ages it may interact with these additives differently, so I'm going to continue to play with it for a while.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 26, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> if you have a biological kind of mindstate its even better! ALL OF THIS , has interested me in switching my major. Fuck Pharmacy school. I wanna grow organic plants. I think I want to reread teaming with microbes and jorges bible , as well as one straw evolution to refresh the brain. Never hurts to study old info . if anything only strengthening a synapse or two.



I think soil microbiology would be a fascinating field to study. If I could go back to school that would be my focus.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2013)

[video]http://bioponicgardening.com/[/video] before his passing dr.thomas had his shit on time that's for sure! I can totally understand your wanting to change majors and embrace organics! Makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 26, 2013)

I love the idea of doing something you love. Pharm school sounds great but believe me when I say that is a stressful way of life.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 26, 2013)

it is. and a good favorite movie of mine I hadn't watched since 03, Humbold County reminded me alot of myself. Many fellow students are overtaken by the stress already. Residencies,pre-requisites co-requisites, this that, this , that. very competitive field as well. Making near 100k a year sounds dandy and all right out of college, but I didnt grow up with that . Didn't have that when I became grown up. Never came close the first 3 years of college. Maybe I don't need all that. Plus I mean ...I'm pretty sure financially speaking alot of the higher-ups if you will in the medical cannabis industry are just fine financially hahaha. Probably good to think about this things to myself and have ya'lls input while I'm doing pre-requisites and not IN pharmacy school. 

SO BACK TO THE ORGANIC SUBJECT. there are several ways to use bottles organic nutrients without compromising your microbes. Its harder but there is. As far as bottled nutes go what do so of you guys use and still not worry about your microbes? My roots organic buddha blood and veg was great. very to the point on dosage, smelled like shit when left out, very thick and muddy. not all liquid like alot of nutes that are synthetic. now im stuck with AN mother ear super tea ... and i dont like it. Im pretty sure somethings going on under there. Im not sure if its killing my microbes or not but it seems to be really watered down to me which is something I try to stay away from


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 26, 2013)

I honestly have no problems at all with any of the styles of growing. I am trying to break it down to the most effective and the easiest way to do things for me. I have every bottled nute there is. I have the AN teas, the Roots line, the FF line with Bushmaster, the AN line, etc. I am very interested in reusing the soil over and over all the while getting better results each time. I want to learn more about how you do things bro. I am very interested to say the least. There are many ways to get where we are going. I am not some tree hugging extremist. I just want the best possible product I can get all the way around. I am always up for hearing how things can get better.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 26, 2013)

http://sdhydroponics.com/resources/articles/podcasts/ask-a-grower-podcast-14-aurora-innovations-roots-organics-soul-synthetics


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 26, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I honestly have no problems at all with any of the styles of growing. I am trying to break it down to the most effective and the easiest way to do things for me. I have every bottled nute there is. I have the AN teas, the Roots line, the FF line with Bushmaster, the AN line, etc. I am very interested in reusing the soil over and over all the while getting better results each time. I want to learn more about how you do things bro. I am very interested to say the least. There are many ways to get where we are going. I am not some tree hugging extremist. I just want the best possible product I can get all the way around. I am always up for hearing how things can get better.


for sure brother for sure. I hope you dont think im in any way getting offended or competitve , this is just the organic forum im active on the most so if I post organics its probably on here. I love the way you do things and has inspired me to change up my style in certain ways. Right now im looking at making some super soils , and teas from material rather than bottles. Kicking out the AN tea today, getting a few different enzymes and OGbiowar should be here soon. You have great results man, not sure if my message sent a few days ago but im very interested in tea ideas. im reading over the other thread on organic soil you posted as well.... and its reminding me where things fucked up... THE ADVANCEDNUTRIENTS TEA. its all right in front of me and i ignored the science. im buying some amendments and dry material nutes, as well as going back to roots organics if anything bottled. I remember my roots from them... compared to the alst run with AN... roots organic was like ...spidermans skeet sock. roots were insane. my bene tea I make it all bottled except for the microbes but all OMRI listed... makes the rhizosphere thrive again.. but then if im adding the advanced nutrients soon after it cant be doing much. Going back into scientist mode.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 26, 2013)

When we talk about benes we want to understand that they store the nutrients the plants need within their bodies. This is known as immobilization. These nutrients are eventually released as wastes, or mineralized. These benes do not wash out of the soil like chemical ferts do. 

Something else to consider is that the plant wants certain micro beasties to go into drive at certain times. Bacteria are dominant in higher ph N settings vs the lower ph preferring fungal benes. Balancing you micro herd is what we need to do to give the plants the best possible environment to thrive. If we set the herds up in the best possible fashion they will do all the work for us to grow the dank.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 26, 2013)

all about keeping it alive under there. I honestly have not owned a PH meter for over a year because I havent been in hydromindstate . Still havent had a huge issue. would like to dial in the specifics. I really need a good foliar, sprout, veg, blood, and finisher tea. But the biggest thing with me is the balance between simplicity and effectiveness. do you have a relatively short ingredient list tea that you recommend? I could work adding other amendments from there. I like to start with a foundation of understanding then change as my needs do. Ive seen so many freaking tea recipes with conflicting experiences on everyone I think Ive seen , and then arguments on threads about them.. i dont have time for that shit. so im glad I met you on here. After too much hassle of research I went back to bottled nutes. Roots organics is OMRI listed so I got some more of that for my base nutes for now. Ive noticed a huge different from the AN mothers tea to that... a bad one.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 26, 2013)

Here are some picts from this past week and today. White Fire OG, Chernobyl, JTR, SBD x FB, Starlet Kush, LA Haze, and OB Ripper. Everything is doing good except for my OB Rippers. Take a look at their leaves below. They are all in the same soil, water, light, etc. I am perplexed. My plan is no nutes and plain 6.5 ph'd water for the time being. I have been adding CaMg+ with my waterings. They are in a Happy Frog based mix that includes extra ewc, perlite, and coco. I appreciate the thoughts. It is only the OBs doing this.














SBD X FB






Starlet Kush






SBD X FB






LA Haze






OB Ripper leaf






OB Ripper leaves






Jack the Ripper


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 27, 2013)

Gandalf, I saw a grow of OG Rascal's Fire Alien Kush a while ago, it made the same weird rolling up of some leaves, towards end flower some were pretty much rolled into tubes. Frosty as hell and lush aside from the rolled up tubular leaves. Do you think it is possible for some genetics to simply do that?
I've seen the same thing with Cali Connection's Buddha Tahoe. MANY tubular rolled up leaves, total mutant...

EDIT: You can see the FAK doing the leaf-roll on the first page already, apologies for the off-site link but it was the only way for Doc to deal with the photobucket limitation. 

http://7.hidemyass.com/ip-1/encoded/Oi8vd3d3LnJvbGxpdHVwLm9yZy9ncm93LWpvdXJuYWxzLzY1NDc4NC1vZy1yYXNrYWwtZmlyZS1hbGllbi1rdXNoLmh0bWw=&f=norefer


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 27, 2013)

I've also seen such leaf rolling, but mostly in the flowering stage as well. I have noticed this situation with other strains though, and am at a loss of what it might be at the moment. Everybody else is looking stellar bro, nice work. O.G. strains are so friggin in-bred these kind of problems really don't surprise me. I know you have something up your sleeve, and will get these ladies tamed before flower. I'm gonna hit you up with a P.M. I was doing over 3 hours of internet leg work, and Maine is pretty awesome bro, really nice area. Plus there are still opportunities there for someone with my skill set I think. Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 27, 2013)

shit I don't wanna say this and rain on anyone's breeding parade but a lot of these "breeders" aren't doing cannabis any benefit with what they are or have done to some of these strains, being driven by greed and the need to wanna be a rockstar cant leave a lot of room for love of the plant imho. I have had og strains that are indeed shot! I really don't think that curl(unless it gets worse) is anything to stress about Gandalf, it could be the strain mang!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 27, 2013)

I am sure it has something to do with the strain. The Ocean Beach and the Grape Stomper are both new to me. I am going at this one very slowly. I am strongly considering going back to my well water too. 60-80 ppms. ph of 6.5ish. Hell Poland Springs is from Maine.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 27, 2013)

Some VERY interesting points mentioned for discussion in a few posts guys!
Abut the inbreeding of cannabis: I agree, we have long ago crossed the line where it is capable of surviving without human care in many cases. Even some of the Hazes are impossible to grow wild or guerilla-style. For guerilla grows I select VERY oldschool genetics, or make a mission to cross out with a land-race before planting is even considered. BUT I do not think this is a bad thing. 

Let us consider plants and their animal companions: Plants evolve with particular partner organisms. What defines a plant as successful is it's ability to propagate. So we have berries that refuse to germinate unless their seeds have made it through the digestive systems of birds. This is good because it means close family cannot germinate right under the parent plant, the genetics get spread out by the birds' natural activity, ensuring gene-pools mix and continue to evolve. We have flowers that have colours in the ultraviolet spectrum and higher frequencies of light even, when these nomally invisible colours are exposed through the miracles of science, they realy look like landing-strips and bees are a buzzin' around them. This ensures a sharing of genes once more. 
We have 'weeds' that are designed to cling to an animal's fur, only to drop off miles away where they will germinate on fresh ground. ETC ETC.

Now let us consider the cannabis plant: It holds it's seed deep inside the flesh of it's flowers. There is NO animal aside from humans that make use of these flowers and carry the seed. No animal aside from mankind, that is. Cannabis chose US, HUMANS, as it's companion animal. It attracted us by providing not only useful material, but waaaay before we discovered the many uses of it's long fibres, we fell in love with the fact that it GETS US HIGH. We noticed this FIRST. So that is the beauty of cannabis no1: It recognised humans as being spiritual beings. And hence, it provides for our spirits. Myco, both you and I can attest to this. 

As she walked the long road with us, she learned that we are also fragile. So as we spread the seed, and started enriching her gene-pool, she rewarded us with high THC levels, high enough to dull pain. What is this if not gratitude towards us for taking care of her so well?! We have spread her across the globe, making her an incredibly successful organism indeed. She can be found in almost every populated place mates. 

So now we have to ask: To that plant, who has gained her success not from anything but her ability to produce useful chemicals, how important is a logical and efficient growth pattern? She KNOWS we will hold up her branches if she cannot do so herself. She know we will give her Mg when she needs it, even if it is a higher amount than nature alone can provide. Her no1 priority? Make more CHEMICALS!!! Why? Because it is what ensures her success.

We are only seeing the beginning of these kinds of weird mutations mates. The USA is brewing a green revolution already. Each medical state advances the success of this plant. And she has a LONG way to go still as far as her potential to produce the chemicals that benefit us go. You think that she's not aware of hashish and hash-oil?.... I doubt it. As we continue breeding, marrying nature with human curiosity and scientific analysis, she will forgo many traits that a plant needs to survive in the wild. 

So all we need to do is take our responsibility towards our ALLY, GANJA, very, very seriously. She is going to test us, and we will respond. A time may very well come when we are satisfied, satiated. But this is still a long time coming. Till that day arrives, LOVE YOUR MUTANTS! They are an expression of an organism loving you back. I think it is beautiful. 

Love your mutants, because we are mutants too. We wouldn't need the medicine if we were not. The door swings two ways on this: Cannabis can no longer survive happily without us. But the world is in such a state that we can no longer survive without plant allies like her and fungi like the Psilocybin Mushroom. We need each other in equal measures.

EDIT: I spoke to my wife about this yesterday. I am looking into emigration to the USA, it will be a hard cookie to crack thanks to the global political situation. I can earn as much there as a GARBAGE MAN as I do over here. I will happily be a garbage man then. She has travelled the States extensively. We have decided on Maine as our first option IF this is possible at all. Perhaps we all get to have a fat joint together someday. I can but hope for that


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 27, 2013)

That would be awesome bro. I am telling you this State is a hidden gem. I still laugh at how people have not found Maine, NH, and VT. Especially Maine. I am really thinking that this would be an excellent adventure for you and your wife. I will tell you this, you won't have to wait on any meds or clones when you get here. I am thinking perhaps between the 3 of us there may be some serious breeding projects on hand.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 27, 2013)

you'd love maine! We gotta be careful that we don't get toot too many people here to our lil gems in the rough, ive started seeing some stupid human tricks moving to my area that def aint native new englnd behaviors that's for sure! Now you guys on the other hand would be an asset and im sure welcomed with open arms. Ya know guys there's some area of maine ONLY patrolled by game wardens! It still has WILDERNESS that can kill you there!


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 27, 2013)

The Mad Hamster, Gandalf, and Myco on the coast. I think we could make some patients happy boys. Even a small jump in a situation like this would be huge. I think there's some opportunity to be had, and some patients to be helped. Let me tell you a short story. When I was younger i was really into beepers, and cell phones, and junk like that. Not so much the techie side, more of the uses that could be applied I think. I knew china was a rural area, but immediately thought of the advantages a cellular system be be to them. That cellular system is now worth billions, and I was actually thinking about that crap as a younger person. I'm not a genius, I'm no global market analyst if they exist, but I know an opportunity when I see one. If you like to grow herb, and live in a nice, safe, clean environment this is it. There is money in what we love, and already know. This is a ground floor opportunity. I hate to keep saying that, but it really seems to be if you play your cards right. Who needs the "Emerald triangle" when we can form our own. No disrespect to you Cali boys. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace and Love. 

Oh, and Gandalf. A huge public Thank You for the recent help bro(Even if people won't know what it's for). You deserve some recognition for everything you do for people around here for a change. You have a huge heart, and give so much to this community of ours. I just wanted to make people aware of this. Peace, Love, and Eternal Light to you, and yours.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 27, 2013)

That is too kind bro. I am thinking we could figure some cool things to do. I never really spoke to the incredible outdoor growing opportunities which exist here. Years differ of course, but for the most part the weather here in the late spring to early to mid fall serves up ideal conditions. Never too hot or too dry, nice Canadian jet flows combined with cool sea breeze. You should see how lush things get here. 

VTM...they just found a guy who lived in the woods for 26+ years this summer. Was 100% out of contact with people as far as communication. He was caught breaking into a camp for some food. This is the real big woods bro. I love the Northern kingdom of Vt. In Maine, above 95, you are on your own in many spots. No cell phone reception. There are still territories up North. No towns, counties, etc. I think people are missing the boat. I am not too worried about people coming from away. You have to want to live here to do so. That is cool with me.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like a room I could spend the rest of my life in Gandalf. My humidity got up to 93%! Shit. So I decided to leave the exhaust fan on all the time now and put a bunch of rock salt in an old motorcycle helmet bag. I'm also contemplating putting a dry z air basket in front of my intake ducting. I'd like to get a dehumidifier but am on a tight budget right now. Any advice on using the salt? Or other poor boy recommendations? Getting divebombed by bats every time I check my plants is getting kinda old. lol Little bastards.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 28, 2013)

Guys check this out, Tahoe OG from Cali Connection, regular seeds NOT fems, right... I've run this before, was excellent herb if quite skimpy on yields, you all know how much I love the lemon pledge and how it just knocks you on your ass etc etc etc.... But this is what all my flowering plants of it look like today, 4 weeks into flower:













Time-Bomb OG is more like it really. I've never heard of a slight Mg def turning a normal female into a herm. Far as light goes my room is sealed TIGHT, but I've worked with worse conditions in earlier times growing the Diesel and that went hitch-free. The Diesel had light permanently leaking onto it from the mother's 'tent', not a lot but it wasn't PITCH BLACK DARK like my room is now. T(rasvestite)hoe OG... You gotta admit the last one is funny lol...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

I love the pictures Hamish. I don't love that they are showing that though. I am pissed for you bro. Is all the Hermie shit true with this strain? I don't think a Mg issue would trigger this.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 28, 2013)

I have to agree with Gandalf, I really don't think the problem was a Ca or Mg def. The genetics used in most modern strains seem tainted by all these hermaphroditic traits that love to pop up out of nowhere. I wasn't gonna say anything mostly because I've been so damn busy lately, but my Blue O.G. had one single nanner on the thing when she got trimmed. It really doesn't take alot to make one of these ladies pop em if it's in her D.N.A. The trouble is who the heck really knows where the genetics come from for many of these strains as it's never actually what it is. Sometimes you have breeders like Bodhi who I believe would not work with such garbage as a hermaphroditic strain, and if he did I think there would be info pertaining to this information. Now with some other breeders you get what they claim to have, even if they know darn well it's lies, and B.S. I really think I'm gonna start to narrow down my breeders in the future to the ones i trust, and not the ones I just want to work out for me. I know there is a lemon pledge dream strain out there for you Hamish that won't let you down after spending 2 months working with it. I can't tell you how depressing those photos are, I know that's alot of medicine right into the garbage can, along with some hopes, and dreams as well. SOOO frustrating brother! I wish you the best of luck with your Dream Beaver although I have a distinct feeling you won't need it with those ladies. Peace, Love, and Light. Oh, and off to the compost with the T-hoe!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

ya know we may be better off trying to create our own strains. I have oldschool northeast genetics, I just don't share with everyone that's all. Nor do I have a firm enough grasp on successful breeding to put anything to the test as of yet. I know it works because the locals here don't frequent any cannabis seed banks, they don't have a doctor prescribing them an mmj card. There just natives whove done what they do since before they were born. Ive only had one strain that was stronger then whats here locally. It was a strain called mcfly and I haven't seen anything stable that's fire in both harvest weight and quality. just a thought because id love nothing better than to create a strain that helps other farmers achieve there goals!


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Aug 28, 2013)

True total noob here... I started in Coco and using the GH Flora nute line, went terribly and failed. After talking to Gand here a bit I switched over to Pro mix soil and the GH Organics Go Box. My "Real" first grow as I like to call it has been much better. Got Heri fems from Sannies and they're about 3 weeks into flower now.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks good to me mang!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

He is seeing a loss of green and some spots on some leaves. This is his first grow. Here is the schedule he is following. He is a really good guy who is trying to learn. I am thinking he may want to add some BioThrive Grow. Maybe 5ml per watering for the next few waterings when he feeds. Cutting them off from N is showing I think.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

The one in the middle looks to me like its more effected than the other two, then again im not there to get up close and inhale there waft lmao im a weirdo like that, they seem to be overall (for your first grow bear in mind) doing well imho. Not bad at all for your first time dude seriously! Course im sure it helps having tutildge from Gandalf! I had to learn hard knocks sorta speak.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> The one in the middle looks to me like its more effected than the other two, then again im not there to get up close and inhale there waft lmao im a weirdo like that, they seem to be overall (for your first grow bear in mind) doing well imho. Not bad at all for your first time dude seriously! Course im sure it helps having tutildge from Gandalf! I had to learn hard knocks sorta speak.



I agree with you that they look nice. They are all praying. I like that a lot. What do you think Illegal? Add a touch of Grow? Which component had the Ca and Mg in it? Just curious.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

use dechloninated water for best results is right!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

He uses distilled water. His tap water is not so great. We had a ton of problems with it before. Could be CaMg issues. I really like the looks of the two end ones also. I bet they are your keepers.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Aug 28, 2013)

I had to roll with the punches so to speak in the early stages of getting my grow together, but having met Gand on here and all his info and willingness to help have definitely been showing huge improvements and results in my grow. I've been using distilled water. Those pics are prior to my green issues, the last 3 days have shown a few issues... The one currently most effected is the one on the right, its lost the most green especially since its bigger than the others. 

Thanks for all the quick feedback guys, glad I threw in on this thread.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

Hang in there. More opinions to come.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Aug 28, 2013)

The middle one is the most frosty so far... The last feeding still had the Grow component in it (just reaching early bloom), so I'm not sure if its lack of N but I'm obviously trusting your judgement you haven't lead me stray yet. I think I had a moisture stress issue from under watering followed by ph issues. I think I need a new meter, this one is sketchy and sometimes takes forever to give me a reading...

the Ca Mg+ is its own bottle, if that's what you were asking?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm very familiar with the General Organics line. I used it for 7 or 8 cycles before switching to amending my own soil. 

I used Happy Frog soil with the GO lineup. I think lighter green leaves, some necrosis on the leaves, and an early fade is to be expected. I did dial it in a bit better after the first couple harvests by feeding heavier than the recommended dosages, but even then I still noticed the same things to a lesser degree. I ended up bumping the biothrive bloom up to 15 ml per gallon from the recommended 10 ml, and I added 5 ml per gallon of the biothrive grow in addition to that through the 4'th week of flower, and that seemed to help some.

The good news is that despite some shoddy looking fan leaves, the flowers were very nice and frosty, and the smoke was very good! Much better results than the Fox Farms chemical lineup I transitioned from. Don't get too hung up on each and every fan leaf. Water enough to keep the soil moist (not drenched), and short of any other unforeseen problems you will end up with a nice crop.

FWIW, I watered 3 times a week, feeding them two of those waterings, with a watering with no nutes in between.

Good luck


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to st0wandgrow again.



*


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Illegal Wonder said:


> True total noob here... I started in Coco and using the GH Flora nute line, went terribly and failed. After talking to Gand here a bit I switched over to Pro mix soil and the GH Organics Go Box. My "Real" first grow as I like to call it has been much better. Got Heri fems from Sannies and they're about 3 weeks into flower now.
> 
> View attachment 2795143View attachment 2795144View attachment 2795145View attachment 2795146


 looks to me like N and P are needed here. just my 2 cents . but looks alot like both. its just interesting to me that the ones closer to the top would be yellow and not he lower ones.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 28, 2013)

Illegal Wonder:

Another thing to consider (if you haven't already done so) is foliar feeding. You can pick up a spray bottle, a bottle of Pro-tekt, and a bottle of organic aloe juice all for around $30. Mix up a spray bottle with a small amount of Pro-tekt, and some aloe and foliar feed your girls once a week with this. I think you'll notice some good results...


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Aug 28, 2013)

I was actually planning on asking gand what I could do for a foliar while using the Go Box.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

so stow let me get this right. If I have aloe growing I can squeeze a frond clean of the juice and use that in a foliar feed? Your kidding right? I actually have 10 Japanese aloes that are ready and willing to drop afrond or two in support of there sisters!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 28, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> so stow let me get this right. If I have aloe growing I can squeeze a frond clean of the juice and use that in a foliar feed? Your kidding right? I actually have 10 Japanese aloes that are ready and willing to drop afrond or two in support of there sisters! View attachment 2795325View attachment 2795326



Yes! Aloe is full of salicylic acid, along with auxins, amino acids, and even some potassium! Almost all of the ROLS guys use at as a soil drench, foliar spray, and some even use the fresh gel as a rooting agent in place of something like clonex.

I'll have to check another thread to see how they prepare fresh aloe to be used as a foliar (so it doesn't gum up your nozzle). I believe they boil it for a short duration, but don't quote me on that just yet. I do know that you have to use fresh aloe pretty quickly. It doesn't last long once you cut open a frond.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

isn't it strange that id keep them around religiously not having a clue that they can be used to benefit the plants in any other way than companion planting!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

You sure can. I am going to buy a plant next time I see one. 2 tbs of juice per gallon. I'll see if Rrog can post up his sprout tea.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

sweet don't buy any my man ill send ya a few babies ifn ya want! Prob take a day! To be honest if my homestate keeps letting rich yuppies turn my fishing spots into private property(its getting fucken ubsurd nowadays here) I'll be movin to maine true story!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

This is from Rrog. You can use alfalfa seeds, barley seeds, etc. Alfalfa is a solid choice. From this method we can harness amazing things from the sprouts. Growth hormones, etc. Powerful natural boosts from organics. We want the final product from the live sprouts. 



2 tablespoons of seeds (1 oz.) 
Soak for 12 hours. Drain that water and throw away. It&#8217;s full of growth inhibitors. 
Add 1/2 gallon of water to the sprouts for the 48 hour soak. 
Strain and use 1 cup of this to 1 gallon of water.​


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> sweet don't buy any my man ill send ya a few babies ifn ya want! Prob take a day! To be honest if my homestate keeps letting rich yuppies turn my fishing spots into private property(its getting fucken ubsurd nowadays here) I'll be movin to maine true story!


I wanted to live in Burlington. It is a beautiful State bro. If I was to live there I would live up by Burke. It's good and bad what Jay Peak is doing. Who knew you could build towns that way bro? Maine is probably behind VT by decades. I like that. My oldest son may go to UVM.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 28, 2013)

soak the seeds in how much water? that seems to be worded weird towards the end if u could clarify . it isnt exactly clear on ammounts. not sure what " this " is. all love brotha. know you copy and pasted. but whats he saying? i understand the jist of it, dont want to overfeed a sprout though


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 28, 2013)

and yeah gandolf im with VTM. moving soon. denver was sounding good. humbolts economy is still shit , so Maine sounds interesting , as well as being able to veg without going over limits like myco was saying. would have to look into it more, but its one of the ones im more interested in . and KGB glass is from there so..DONUTS


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

this is all i'll say about this. This isn't the state I grew up in. Sadly enough it almost seems like they are trying to push locals out so they can cater to rich outa staters, I know this sounds weird but ive seen it live with my own eyes! Love my state hate the way its going is all.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

I love KGB bro. So much opportunity in Maine. This isn't a tea for sprouts. It's a tea made from sprouts. The fresh sprouts give off their hormones and such to the water to be used on your plants in all stages. I'll ask Rrog can jump over here and see if he can answer the amounts.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

kgb glass another new thing ive been made aware of lol, living in a closet on the ole glass piece budget!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

OH MY! Looks like I neeed to save some money eh?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> soak the seeds in how much water? that seems to be worded weird towards the end if u could clarify . it isnt exactly clear on ammounts. not sure what " this " is. all love brotha. know you copy and pasted. but whats he saying? i understand the jist of it, dont want to overfeed a sprout though


Since we're tossing the first seed wash, the amount of water doesn't really matter. You could soak in a couple cups, then toss, or soak in a gallon, then toss.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2013)

These seed teas, whether coconut (from those little white coconuts sold in asian markets) or Barley or some other seed, are chock full of enzymes. I mentioned this elsewhere, but Coot ran a known cultivar of his with weekly seed enzyme teas. He says it's the dankest he's grown of this particular cultivar. That's compelling in my book


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 28, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> kgb glass another new thing ive been made aware of lol, living in a closet on the ole glass piece budget!


ahhh man you just got me excited. I LOVE GLASS. im a glass artist. grew up in Austin TX where Salt, Snic, Zii and a few notorious glass artists work . Would love to make all of you a piece some day on me . really would be an honor. I feel you though man ! its way expensive hobby. Used to spend like 5-6k a year in glass for a couple years. regretted it. now I know what I like , what im willing to pay for what level of work. and no longer get caught up in the " dick measuring contest of glass if you will" . buddy spends 6 k on a piece i want? cool. in 20 minutes there will be another rig im dying to have coming out of someone elses kiln haha ! KGB keeps it very real with his prices though. one of the nicest people too. truly. if people in maine are like him. done deal. thats why I wont go back to cali for living arrangments. my credits wont transfer to the school I want in Eureka where my family lives and people in LA suck. ( no offense to any reading ). norcal>socal


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

lol ^^^^ I used to have a red chili pepper glass piece that grew legs many moons ago Kinda like this but much much nicer. Mine was thick and stout, asnd I wont lie I miss it terribly!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2013)

A pepper pipe! Cool!


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Rrog said:


> These seed teas, whether coconut (from those little white coconuts sold in asian markets) or Barley or some other seed, are chock full of enzymes. I mentioned this elsewhere, but Coot ran a known cultivar of his with weekly seed enzyme teas. He says it's the dankest he's grown of this particular cultivar. That's compelling in my book


ok this makes a little more sense. thank you rrog. ive been reading over your other post on organic living soil. you have lots of valuable knowledge, thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

Are the coconut seeds the best way to go? I know you suggested the coconut milk over in your thread. Would that be another option? Thanks Rrog. We are lucky you are around these parts.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Rrog said:


> These seed teas, whether coconut (from those little white coconuts sold in asian markets) or Barley or some other seed, are chock full of enzymes. I mentioned this elsewhere, but Coot ran a known cultivar of his with weekly seed enzyme teas. He says it's the dankest he's grown of this particular cultivar. That's compelling in my book


ok this makes a little more sense. thank you rrog. ive been reading over your other post on organic living soil. you have lots of valuable knowledge, thanks for clearing that up for me


View attachment 2795434View attachment 2795435 and just to show a few pieces from the heady collection. i guess you an say the starwars trilogy had its effect on me.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for asking! I mean that! And thanks to Gandalf for pointing it out!

Apparently the Coconut caper has been refined. The young coconuts are the way to go. Encased in the white stuff. You gotta dig to get to the brown traditional looking coconut.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

I was reading TwM and was hoping that I am correct in connecting the bacterial "slime" and exudates with soil health. The bacterial exudates help bind soil components together thus is a benchmark for soil health being the soil "clumping" in our hands. If we have a "micro genocide" by disrupting these bacteria we are destroying our soil's health and composition.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> ok this makes a little more sense. thank you rrog. ive been reading over your other post on organic living soil. you have lots of valuable knowledge, thanks for clearing that up for me
> 
> 
> View attachment 2795434View attachment 2795435 and just to show a few pieces from the heady collection. i guess you an say the starwars trilogy had its effect on me.



That is some sweet glass bro. I love them. Yoda kicks ass. Where is Vader?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I was reading TwM and was hoping that I am correct in connecting the bacterial "slime" and exudates with soil health. The bacterial exudates help bind soil components together thus is a benchmark for soil health being the soil "clumping" in our hands. If we have a "micro genocide" by disrupting these bacteria we are destroying our soil's health and composition.


Fungus also. Both contribute to texture and binding. The system is built nicely after 1 generation. If you leave the system alone, it won't have to be completely rebuilt for the next plant.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

Hear that guys. We can create a soil that we can continue to reuse and it gets better each run. My goal is to cut a plant, leave the root mass, plant a sprout or clone, and move along. That's where I am heading. It's easier with very nice results.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 28, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That is some sweet glass bro. I love them. Yoda kicks ass. Where is Vader?


you read my mind! thats how i felt when I got it  i talked to the artist and would just need to drop a little money then he could make it happen. i have a dellene peralta storm trooper dome as well but it wont fit the recycler. thanks man! way more where that came from. havent bought any glass for a couple months but its been 3 years collecting.


may bring it up here. do you gandalf or anyone else look at maximum yield magizines website or the actual magazine? i feel for the group of people here it is more than perfect material for organic gardening info. I often get lost with all the great tips and resources I find there.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 28, 2013)

yep lovin the starwars glass for sure! I had the wife make a tea up two days ago, funny thing it has a sweet little tinge of smelly idk how to describe this smell! Does this mean its kinda past its best time to use ya think?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

I just read through the section about the fugal exudates also. The bacterial, fungal, and earthworm exudates contain polysaccharides, sticky carbs that bind minerals and humic particles together. These aggregates impart charges to pore spaces within the soil allowing for these spaces to hold water and soluable nutrients which are recycled slowly to plants. How is killing these amazing creatures good in anyway?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

VTM....two days is cool. As long as it is still aerated.

Corey...I have never looked there. I'll take a peek.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2013)

We here about the Cation Exchange (CEC) but I imagine these exudate compounds are part of the vague "organic matter" that assists with Anion Exchange Capacity. Right alongside fresh biochar. 

Without these things, your N is gonna leave a lot more quickly, which sets someone up for a bottled fert.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

Biochar is in my next mix for sure. Without question. CEC. Yes. The higher the CEC of your soil the more nutrients the soil holds. The higher the CEC the more fertile a soil is. The area where the plant roots and the soil exchanges cations are called cation exchange sites. The more sites the more exchange. I won't go into the chemistry and all, but think of it as a place where "nutrients are exchanged". These areas physically exist in well made soils.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2013)

I hope it's OK that I hijack your thread and waste everyone's time while I tell them I'm vaping Super Silver Haze In a Silver Surfer Vape. Try saying that 1X fast...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

There is no highjacking here. Say anything at anytime. I love SSH. One of the best strains ever. Vape away in the Silver Surfer my friend.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2013)

OK


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 28, 2013)

I forgot to tell you guys I found females of OB Ripper and LA Haze. Very nice looking plants too.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice! I have my Charity OG going , as well as 2 more sinmints again. As i was telling you charity was a pretty color even as a seedling, but im gonna wait a few days for a few sets of leaves before Showing off pics unless someone wants them. congrat's Gandalf!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 29, 2013)

Guys, are you conspiring to make my head explode with info here?! LOL... I am starting to have trouble keeping up seriously 

Anyhow I think I now have a basic handle on this, and here is how I see it: 

The plant is in control. The plant will attract what it needs to it, all we can do is make sure it will be around. The plant will then control soil pH, aeration, chelation, and everything else as long as we do not ourselves put it out of balance. A well-prepared soil, therefore, will have the same plant in it more than once OR for a long time. Root exudates will control levels of fungi and bacteria etc...

This is the basic story behind microbrial gardening. It is the most basic level to which I could break it down. So once we have innoculated our soils and as long as we keep providing composted material, microbial life will thrive. In an ideal situation the soil will need very little amendment. As long as we have patience for this. If we want to let the natural process be what grows our plants, we have to be happy with a few less than perfect results in the first run seeing as reefer is an an annual, and be patient to allow the first grow to build the soil structure to what it should be, then plant the next run in the same substrate. At this point odds are everything will be absolutely perfect. Soil shall be self- pH'd and buffered from disease etc. Providing we do not cause damage to the rhizosphere that is. 

Before this point is where I will need the dolomite lime in my soil to take care of the pH. As the lime is used up, the life in the soil will take over it's job. So technically, just top-dressing with some compost should be sufficient from the point that my ecology is flourishing, all I need to do then is feed the microbes, really. 

Any flaws apparent in my thinking there? I'd like to get the principles jacked before playing with the recipes.

I can no longer look at the world around me in the same way. Teaming With Microbes has changed me down to my core. I now worry about the waste water from my hydro system knowing what it does and having learned about mobile elements v/s immobile nutrients. I feel like a mass-murderer for having killed a few gazillion life-forms using salt-based ferts. And I feel like farming as a rule is responsible more for mass genocide of our essential partners living in the soil than it is responsible for producing food for humans. 

My interest in the topic stretches far beyond reefer. I have never been so taken by anything in my life. I am going to be quite the 'microbial gardening' activist. I am already preparing to make my own innoculants using the Lacto B and indigenous micro-organisms in the 50/50 mix style. The rice is fermenting quite happily. 

Guess what EVERYBODY I KNOW is getting fro Christmas


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 29, 2013)

Rrog said:


> I hope it's OK that I hijack your thread and waste everyone's time while I tell them I'm vaping Super Silver Haze In a Silver Surfer Vape. Try saying that 1X fast...


 Very nice to have you on this thread, Rrog. It is a bunch of incredibly good guys hanging out here, respectful, kind, helpful, well-mannered and just as awesome as can be. Everybody treats everybody else like a friend, going off-topic happens and is always enjoyed especially when it comes to smoking reefer LOL...


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Aug 29, 2013)

Got a pic of my first frost using organics...


----------



## Rrog (Aug 29, 2013)

There's the frost!!!


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ive gotta say my TGA plushberry is covered already and have kind of a sour strawbery jam smell. so intriguing . in TGA super soil . lights come on at 7 pm so ill get back to yall then with those. been going gopro crazy. might snap some tang power pics for s and gs . 32 inches with 4 tops in a 3 gallon smart pot with less than 30 day veg. so glad i topped. so glad. if anyones super interested the tangerine power and auto blue cheese are over in indoor growing. why does sub get so much hate ? im pleased so far... he seems a little intense but thats all to me .


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 29, 2013)

The hermed Tahoe made some real shit... Stigma curling back all over my flowering room. Sometimes great circulation is a curse. I am not doing a seed-run off Swerve's herm crap. I never saw an open nanner but I pulled all the herm plants when I noticed. Been keeping a close eye since. Just lost my entire 4 cycles. Set me back months. Absolutely gutted. 

All my flowering ladies got the chop. Not in a happy mood. Will catch up with you all tomorrow. 

On the plus side, Dream Beaver seedlings already doubled the size of their first little leaves. Even with all of this, looking at them fills me with joy. I have an excellent feeling about them. 

MH


----------



## Rrog (Aug 29, 2013)

That's cool on the Dream Beaver Hamish-man! Very very sorry to hear about the rest of the grow, though. That's just awful.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 29, 2013)

I am really sorry to hear this Hamish. I am speechless. I know you will be really happy with the Bohdi gear. I am sick to hear this.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 29, 2013)

I want to hear more about the Dream Beaver. Sounds like something to look forward to! 

If you were here I'd get you poopy-faced. But you're not, so in anticipation of you saying "go ahead and start without me," I have already.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 29, 2013)

I fried a seedling once and felt sick to my stomach. My condolences Hamish. I can't imagine.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 29, 2013)

Damn Hamish, that stinks! The only way to look at this is how much better that Bodhi gear is gonna smoke when you get those to the finish line! I've got some Dream Lotus that are going to get popped here soon, so I'll be riding shotgun with ya on this one!


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 29, 2013)

yeah bodhi is good shit! i have a friend who has been running sunshine daydream for some time. I want that , mothers milk, lucky charms, some more goji OG... fuck it the list goes on really. him and GGG are among my preffered breeders.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 29, 2013)

Gage is one I haven't tried, but want to. Any recommendations?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 29, 2013)

Anything is going to be nice. I would recommend the Blessings OG, 5K Puff, Sugartown Express, Starlet Kush, and the Mendo Montage F2. Take a look at this link. Look at the forums. No BS on the Gage forum. Any of these are really nice. They just had a drop. 

https://gagegreen.org/genetics.html

https://gagegreen.org/forum/index.php


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 29, 2013)

yeah like gandalf said any of them will be good. Ive smoked a few of he strains of a friends. But Im doing my first go now and have some testers going too. but right now my charity OG , im pretty sure ones a male ones a female. more like 99 percent sure. im telling you now , i can tell good genetics when I see them , and these are special. Plus like gandalf was saying , no bs on GGG forums. He myself and many from RIU are over there. Ill show yall what I mean in a few days like i had mentioned earlier, I want to have somethign to show and not a boring little inch to 3 inch seedling for ya' haha. but genetics like these take the stress out of things. lol i feel like the genetics is like the forums .. no bs haha. I have a couple packs of Blessings OG kush as well as the charity. i like OGs.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey thanks a stack you wonderful people you  I have decided that this is that one time I had to experience this, figure I can't call myself 'experienced' without going through it in the end, after all this is the first time I see herm plants in real life. And I guess I brought it on myself, this is Karma at work. Me and Swerve don't like each other and I guess this is what happens, I mean I really dissed the guy in the end, really told him off like I've never done to anybody on this site before. Doing that does not fit in with how I would like to be. Sounds terrible, but I kinda deserved it. He really got the sharpest end of my tongue and I guess I hit below the belt. Really my bad. 

I spent a half-hour in the flowering room after lights out, I wanted to really see if absolutely anything could have contributed. Any light leaks sprung up, a duct perhaps, whatever. So I found a little something: In the table they were in, right in the spot where they were, I eventually noticed a beam of red light... coming off my A/C's stand-by LED. Like a single little red lazer folks. Talk about a facepalm moment. Where this might not usually be an issue, with an in-bred OGK it definitely would contribute to an issue like this. Damn, I feel stupid. 

Rrog, I got the Dream Beaver because of Bodhi's description, I just could NOT resist. Plus it has one serious lineage to back it up, Gooey's Dirty Hippy meets Bodhi's inimitable Appalachia daddy, I think I will be very happy indeed. One guy on here reckons he got a STRAWBERRY FUEL pheno, my gods if I get as lucky as to get a strawberry fuel nom nom nom: 

*i knew this would be a special strain, and i needed a special name, something that would make people go WTF! and crack a big smile. i envisioned this odiferous sativa dominant strain as something that the holy man from even cow girls get the blues would toke on up in his cave on full moon nights. i had that dreamweaver song from the 70's stuck in my head and was thinking of native American names, and dream beaver was born. later when i searched around for what beaver medicine was in the totems of indigenous people i came across this info and everything fell into place:*

*"In essence, the beaver tells us to believe in our dreams as if they were real. Build on them as if the dream is your reality.*
*Change the course of your life flow by structuring your life with a goal to coax your dreams into your physical reality. Animal symbolism of the beaver deals with building our lives up around our dreams."*

*the genetics of dream beaver are dirty hippy crossed to appalachia, dirty hippy is an afgooey blocked cross and sister to the snow lotus male, appalachia is green crack x jj's tres dawg created by h&l. this magical mammalian hybrid smells of muskrat, kitchen herbs, caramelized onion, baked garlic, animal den, she musk, pommellow, peppercorn, and pink grapefruit zest&#8230;no joke&#8230;. with a blast off sativa high that really gets you moving and grooving, and hefty yields of some of the most exotic buds on the block. get your dreams in motion with some dream beaver in your victory garden.*
*
EDIT: Bodhi is retiring the Appalachia daddy it seems and is going to go Indica for his next drops... Grab this one while you can, seriously, before it goes the route of the Tranquil Elephantizer RMX, never to be seen again... That's Bodhi's style, limited drops *


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 30, 2013)

I heard that about the appy male too. Rumors were abound that he was going to retire this male. Some people said he may have lost the male somehow. Who knows I guess. The minute I heard this I bought two packs with the appy male in there. It was buy 2 get Blueberry Hill free. It just turned out that the Bleuberry Hill had the appy male too. I think you are spot on about getting these while you can. 
The thing I don't get about light leaks is how plants that are grown outdoors deal with the moon and such. I try to be perfect and avoid them entirely, but I have had a few in the past without incident.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 30, 2013)

nah brother dont put that on karma for SWERVE. please dont get me going . fuck that guy . and ill leave it there because I have a shit ton more to say about that cross-eyed brat. Hes got more bad karma than could ever come back around on you for disliking him . he does NOT belong in the industry. You wouldnt even know how many others breeders cant stand him. shit happens. completely fucked a cat piss grow a few years back. dumbass buddy left a bathroom in the spot that was adjacent to garden open with lights on . didnt go back for 3 days. came back. herm city. shit happens . you live and you learn . bet u wont let that light shine through at night again right? If youre ever buying beans again ( you will be  ) sunshine daydream I must pick up soon. my friends cut smells pretty on point with description of it. kinda a buttery dank taste. buying seeds is addictive. i might need an intervention , I could spend thousands on seeds before even popping one hahaha.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

*the genetics of dream beaver are dirty hippy crossed to appalachia, dirty hippy is an afgooey blocked cross and sister to the snow lotus male, appalachia is green crack x jj's tres dawg created by h&l. this magical mammalian hybrid smells of muskrat, kitchen herbs, caramelized onion, baked garlic, animal den, she musk, pommellow, peppercorn, and pink grapefruit zest&#8230;no joke&#8230;. with a blast off sativa high that really gets you moving and grooving, and hefty yields of some of the most exotic buds on the block. get your dreams in motion with some dream beaver in your victory garden.*


Now see that's a description I can work with! I wanna find an oldschool hoarder from the 70-80's that saved every bean from every sack he ever got, a friend claimed to have a family member like that north of me on the Canadian border so yeah naturally im gonna go check this shit out. Big question is how do you get a hoarder to share? Maybe bring them something else to replace item? l


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 30, 2013)

Gandalf thats very interesting , my only possible thought . and this is from no research or anything is that it is because of the spectrum and UV rays not really directly hitting the plants. or they just didnt need full darkness truly to begin with . But i get what youre saying because on full moon nights I dont really even need man made lighting to see my way through the field and wooded area out here. like i wonder how people in LA do their backyard grows. anyone whos ever been to any one of the 10 largest cities in the US knows its never really dark unless theres a power outtage. LOL.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Aug 30, 2013)

I assumed its why they list plants as indoor, outdoor or both... I figured that maybe because a plant was grown indoors and bred indoors that after so long of continuing this strain in the same fashion it may become so genetically in tune to indoor pitch black lights off that any light will cause stress on the plant...?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 30, 2013)

How about the lights from planes at night? Stars? They may be minor but they are similar to leaks. Corey is spot on about cities. My thought on the listing of plants as indoor/outdoor etc had to with height and such. Interesting thought though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 30, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> How about the lights from planes at night? Stars? They may be minor but they are similar to leaks. Corey is spot on about cities. My thought on the listing of plants as indoor/outdoor etc had to with height and such. Interesting thought though.


 I've thought about that, bro. My only conclusion is that celestial bodies move, so with the moon it will be like the sun not equal intensity everywhere all at once. Light leaks are static beams of light burning away on one spot, maybe that's the big difference and is particularly the trigger for the hormonal change, the fact that a few photons of constant intensity on one spot will be more easily felt than a gently drifting 'carpet' of light. Passing clouds etc further help with this. And then there are other factors with the light, indoors our day cycle is precise and constant, outdoors there is a small difference every day, and that just seems like a more logical way for a plant to set it's clock by and extra light doesn't really have that much of an effect, because I have seen MANY balcony-grows in the city and no herms there. Indoors everything is rigid so an anomaly is easily perceived, outdoors everything is rubbery and in flux so many more cues for a plant to follow... It's like from a plant's perspective indoor growing is like looking at the world through a straw, not much to guide it by.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 30, 2013)

That is a great explanation Hamish. Amazing descriptions.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again.



*


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sounds like I'll be sitting in my tent tomorrow morning. Still battling the humidity problem too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 30, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hey thanks a stack you wonderful people you  I have decided that this is that one time I had to experience this, figure I can't call myself 'experienced' without going through it in the end, after all this is the first time I see herm plants in real life. And I guess I brought it on myself, this is Karma at work. Me and Swerve don't like each other and I guess this is what happens, I mean I really dissed the guy in the end, really told him off like I've never done to anybody on this site before. Doing that does not fit in with how I would like to be. Sounds terrible, but I kinda deserved it. He really got the sharpest end of my tongue and I guess I hit below the belt. Really my bad.
> 
> I spent a half-hour in the flowering room after lights out, I wanted to really see if absolutely anything could have contributed. Any light leaks sprung up, a duct perhaps, whatever. So I found a little something: In the table they were in, right in the spot where they were, I eventually noticed a beam of red light... coming off my A/C's stand-by LED. Like a single little red lazer folks. Talk about a facepalm moment. Where this might not usually be an issue, with an in-bred OGK it definitely would contribute to an issue like this. Damn, I feel stupid.
> 
> ...



Hamish, just add a little Vagisil to your nutrient tea and that should clear up that "she musk" for ya.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 30, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hamish, just add a little Vagisil to your nutrient tea and that should clear up that "she musk" for ya.


 You, Sir, need to start hanging out with a different class of woman  LOL 

Anyhow bad jokes aside, my first all-organic indoor plants, transplanted yesterday after slowly building this soil over quite a lot of weeks. They were getting a bit hungry in their little cups but already within a day they are looking much stronger. Fresh LVBK babies, reckoned an A/B comparison was in order:













They got tons of extra mycos at transplant, and a top-dressing of volcanic rock dust. Fed them a FERMENTED compost extract, what I did was take some of my pH 9 water (super-low ppm's, it's rain-water high pH is because of natural algae on sides of tank) and pH'd it using the compost extract which is also incredibly microbe-rich, it's a kinda indigenous microbe innoculant I cooked up more than a tea. Didn't realise that's what I was doing but after reading some it is what I did, thanks again Gramps  

So if all goes to plan, they will not really need anything more than for me to finish making the Lacto B syrum and spraying the leaves and innoculating the soil. Then just water and they should be in perfect health for a long time. Let's see how it goes!

Edit: Steelheader, if you have persistent humidity problems, in the end good climate control is worth ever penny spent. Even a portable A/C will do very well. Dessiccants only work in extremely small spaces. Climate control will pay itself back in spades.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 30, 2013)

I've had good luck with Promix Seed Starter. Organic and so completely Neutral. Just a little cylinder of it in the larger pot. So the less than 1 week old root doesn't get zapped. Grows out of the Promix and into soil.

Gives it a couple days to harden up, maybe. I like it, anyways.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys. Take a peek at these. This is an OG Raskal White Fire OG. It is about a month old. I am about to flower it in a week. It has been under a 400W MH in a 24/0 light cycle. No other strains in the room are acting like this and I have never come across a female that showed so strongly so early in 24/0 light. It is acting like a damn auto. The seed was a fem. I have her in a light organic veg mix. Is it a mutant? Does it seem like it's going into flower?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 30, 2013)

sure looks like its beginning to flower to me Gandalf, good node spacing too I see.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 30, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey guys. Take a peek at these. This is an OG Raskal White Fire OG. It is about a month old. I am about to flower it in a week. It has been under a 400W MH in a 24/0 light cycle. No other strains in the room are acting like this and I have never come across a female that showed so strongly so early in 24/0 light. It is acting like a damn auto. The seed was a fem. I have her in a light organic veg mix. Is it a mutant? Does it seem like it's going into flower?


yes , i have had this issue on feminized seeds before. flower quickly before she goes the other way. however I have had ones that just have an intense preflower... but thats alot man. I really think you should flower before she herms on you . I do not know the cause / science of this issue as much as I know how i handled one of the 2 hat did this to me. one of them i tried to keep vegging and got balls. also check out my TP on my profile in albums if you ge some free time . orange odor coming on strong


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Aug 30, 2013)

kinda why i drift away from fem beans.. ultimately theyre stressed. and mutants among other things sometimes have their way of manifesting. I almost always get some bit of mutant genetics with fems.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 30, 2013)

It really too bad you can't get these in regular. I have heard such great things about this strain. I am flowering her this weekend on your advice Corey. Thanks guys.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 30, 2013)

Here are some pictures of some of what is flowering. I just took them tonight.

Engineers' Dream Pheno One






Engineers' Dream Pheno One






Engineers' Dream Pheno One






Engineers' Dream Pheno Two






Engineers' Dream Pheno Two






Engineers' Dream Pheno Two






Engineers' Dream P2






Pineapple Express (I have two phenos like this and a third that is very close)






Pineapple Express






Blue OG






Blue OG






Blue OG


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2013)

Beautiful Gandalf.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 30, 2013)

GdG you have the touch, my friend.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 31, 2013)

Those bud-shots would easily grace the pages of a glossy magazine bro. That is proper bud-porn right there. Each one worthy of being the strain's promo-pic, they actually look BETTER than BB's promo pics for sure. The Engineer's Dream is still one of the prettiest plants I have ever seen, since you showed the pics of it in veg I've been in love with it.

About the NightFire OG: Quite simply, it's an auto. You get more than one kind of autoflowering strain. Some flower at a specific age, whereas others at a specific maturity. Nirvana's got a strain (can't remember which) that they advertise specifically as being the latter. To me as an outdoor grower they make a lot of sense for spots where I would need a plant to not go above a certain size, but still get big enough to give me 300 to 400 grams which is my minimum off an outdoor plant. It will finish anything from 45 to 60 days before anything else in my garden too. 

Not a desirable trait for an SoG, but I will be doing some digging to see if others have this experience with the plant. If it indeed is a characteristic of the strain, I will be ordering two packs of it.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you guys for the kind words. It is the White Fire OG though. I posted the question over on icmag in the OG Raskal section so I am expecting an ass whipping at some point today.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

Some of the testers. Organics really produces some lush green colors. In these pictures are SBD X FB, Starlet Kush, OB Ripper and LA Haze.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 31, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Some of the testers. Organics really produces some lush green colors.


 That fact alone was enough to convert me to organics mate. Never mind all the talk, it's your pics that got me sold.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 31, 2013)

The beauty there is really hard to replicate with a regiment of bottle nutes. Even if you can, what you have in the end is far inferior in taste, smell, and potency I.M.H.O. What you have is a real canopy of super dank there bro. A really beautiful representation of what you can achieve with organic soil. The yield looks like it will be quite staggering. The glossy look on the indicas is always a tell tale sign of a very happy lady. Definitely no issues with these girls as they all look so very content. Have a great weekend you green thumbed wizard. Peace, love, and Light.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

Man it is sooooooo good to see you bro. I hope things are cool. If you ever want to chat I am around. Take a peek at the Engineers' Dream on page 47. Don't you have a few ED? Man it's so good to post you.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 31, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here are some pictures of some of what is flowering. I just took them tonight.
> 
> Engineers' Dream Pheno One
> 
> ...


When taking pics like this.............your in total darkness aside from the light on the camera? I'm trying to discern how to do good pics without hid lighting being involved.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

I take mine out of the room. I don't know how Myco does it with the lights on.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful plants Gandalf! "Noob" my ass. I'd hate to go golfing with you ya sandbagger! 

As Rrog said, you have the touch!

PS- Can't wait to see the results of your LA Haze. That one is on my radar


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

F2's of the LA Haze underway very soon. I was so lucky to find a great male of the LA Haze. Stout, short internode spacing, thick rings at the stem brach interface. I have a few pictures of him. He did show his sex early, not that is an indicator of anything. Like most gage strains, the LA Haze was a limited release. You need to get some F2's. 

He is 4+ weeks old. Soon to clone and flower.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey guys. Take a peek at these. This is an OG Raskal White Fire OG. It is about a month old. I am about to flower it in a week. It has been under a 400W MH in a 24/0 light cycle. No other strains in the room are acting like this and I have never come across a female that showed so strongly so early in 24/0 light. It is acting like a damn auto. The seed was a fem. I have her in a light organic veg mix. Is it a mutant? Does it seem like it's going into flower?


So I went to the OGR section over on the mag. I posted up the pictures and some guys with wifi experience said that this does not resemble OGR's wifi. I will never buy from the SSC again. That sucks. I am going to kill the damn thing since I can't risk having an unknown in the works. Better yet I'll just toss her in the yard and see what happens.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 31, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> So I went to the OGR section over on the mag. I posted up the pictures and some guys with wifi experience said that this does not resemble OGR's wifi. I will never buy from the SSC again. That sucks. I am going to kill the damn thing since I can't risk having an unknown in the works. Better yet I'll just toss her in the yard and see what happens.


that sucks bro, but yeah take no risk. And I asked Myco tips on taking pics, he shades the HID a bit with some cardboard, that's how I got the few nice pics I did. It works in the tent but not my flower room where there's more than one light. Was a good tip, many thanks to the Master once again


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 31, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here are some pictures of some of what is flowering. I just took them tonight.
> 
> Engineers' Dream Pheno One
> 
> ...


These are such beautiful flowers bro! I mean just sick! Look how frosty those are. That will be some superb herb man. I can tell that it's rock hard dense, and I don't even want to speculate on the scent as nothing I'm thinking will come close to justice. The flowers still have a glossy look only the healthiest plants get, and i assume it's near end of flowering. Your soil is dialed in nice to have this going on bro. I'll be reamending some recycled soil again. I love how it keeps getting more, and more bad @$$. I also find that the more you recycle the soil the less you use re-amending it later on. There's only so much food your plant can go through in a flower cycle, and as long as the micro-life is happy, and thriving it will give your plants an unlimited supply of nutrition. It's all about them micros in there. As we can see you know that Gandalf. Your ladies really look amazing bro I couldn't have been happier to see these pics man, just A++++++ work bro! You better keep me away from your plants when I get to Maine bro cause I can already feel the hips going. Dammmitt now look what you made me do!    Sorry I have to go! Peace out bro, enjoy your weekend. Sorry about the mess on the screen, it wipes right up, or should, LOL!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Myco. I sincerely get better because of you man. Have a great night.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

what he's looking for are scratch and sniff bud pron ftw im thinking...........really not a bad idea either but im hella baked atm. I cleaned my grinder after multi-use since 2008! Had no clue there was hidden treasure in that damn grinder!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 1, 2013)

The day the smellograph is invented this site will be the end of me lol


----------



## Crankyxr (Sep 1, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thanks Myco. I sincerely get better because of you man. Have a great night.


Gandalf, your grows never cease to amaze me.
Beautiful looking flowers. Bravo.


----------



## easy211000 (Sep 1, 2013)

Them ladies look SWEET!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

here guys found this do let me know your thoughts [video=youtube_share;pa7HIEy7DOM]http://youtu.be/pa7HIEy7DOM[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

Also can someone remind me which airstone is ideal for our tea's>? ive been a stubborn idiot continuing to buy airstones as they become clogged and unuseable. I did noticed t]some are better than others and id love to avoid going through them like I do.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 1, 2013)

What I use


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

those are pretty!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 1, 2013)

Good point... I also can go through air-stones like a mad man. They don't clean all that easily either do they?! Looking for dirt-cheap ones so I can treat them as 'disposable'...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

everytime ive tried to clean my dirty stones they crumble into small piles of granules. Not impressed with my choice in stones I guess. I need a hardcore stone I can get alil rough with!


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 1, 2013)

hydrogen peroxide soak my dudes. then rinse with dechlorinated water.peace.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 1, 2013)

you will notice the smell rise out of the stone / peroxide and the guanos /mycos / benes/ organic material slowly rise out


----------



## Rrog (Sep 1, 2013)

Or bleach. Dissolves organic materials. Mine all look and work like new.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 1, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> everytime ive tried to clean my dirty stones they crumble into small piles of granules. Not impressed with my choice in stones I guess. I need a hardcore stone I can get alil rough with!


I read boiling 'em works great.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 1, 2013)

thankyou all excellent idea's. Im gonna hold off on the bleach for now but it'll also help if I get a decent stone instead of going to k-mart and being cheap lmao!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 1, 2013)

Rrog said:


> View attachment 2800276
> What I use


I use these too. I clean them the same way as Rrog. They are pretty cheap.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 1, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> hydrogen peroxide soak my dudes. then rinse with dechlorinated water.peace.


I use peroxide to clean everything. I really dig it, leaves very little or no residue, breaks down to water and oxygen and who can argue with that as being the best cleaning agent around?! Well providing you don't bleach your fingers snowy white like I did a few times already LOL


----------



## M1dAmber (Sep 1, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Total transparency here. I won't hide my fuckups from you all. This is how we all learn and help each other and those who may run into this down the line.


That is super commendable. Very awesome.





CoreyATX420 said:


> hydrogen peroxide soak my dudes. then rinse with dechlorinated water.peace.


Heck yeah, I agree fully! I you brew teas, hydrogen peroxide is pretty much your best bud. LOL.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 1, 2013)

M1dAmber said:


> That is super commendable. Very awesome.
> 
> View attachment 2800432
> 
> ...



Thanks M1d. A few weeks ago I almost killed the sprouts with my RO water. I almost jumped out of my skin. No one is perfect and if they are then I'd rather them not post here. People like Myco, Hamish, Rrog, st0w, VT, Corey , etc., who drop their knowledge with such fine intentions are the real commendable ones. I know this thread has helped me so much. If I don't share my problems then how will I or others get better? I want everyone to grow bud they are proud of. The single most important things I have learned is to get the hell out of the way and let the micros and the plants take over. The more I try some of my "magic" on them, the more I see bad things pop up. I was thinking the other day that so many people post up the phrase, "you have to find what works for you". I used to think it was a kind of "blow off". That couldn't be farther from the truth. People just need to slow it down and do nothing. Trust your system and let it go. Your system may very well be a mix of a bunch of others. Once you find what works then go with it. 

Disclosure.....oil blunt.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks man thats really kind of you to say all that about all of us. see what happens when you get a bunch of stoners together? LEGALIZE SON , LEGALIZE!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 1, 2013)

Guys the time to make our own beans is upon us. Corey showed me this.

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/715548-karma-can-not-escaped.html


----------



## M1dAmber (Sep 1, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Guys the time to make our own beans is upon us.


Oh yeah...I have already begun...
Created an isolation chamber a few weeks back and harbored a male right next to my females with no problems with early pollination. Did some pollen chucking on a few select braches...
My first seeds: CBDiesel x Dairy Queen. Hoping for the best on those little guys.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 1, 2013)

Much respect M1. I will look for those runs down the line.


----------



## M1dAmber (Sep 1, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Much respect M1. I will look for those runs down the line.


Thanks brother! And thanks for this thread. Super informative, and probably my favorite on RIU.
Have a good one, Gandalf. Time for some dabs.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 2, 2013)

Gandalf... Do me a favour, save some pollen for when you run the NYCD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 2, 2013)

So in the end I have one LVBK girl that remained untouched, the last one to go into flower too:







Week 3 of flower, never ever smelled anything so incredibly DANK in my life guys.

And Bodhi's Dream Beaver... They were BORN with trichs, day 5 after germination:













Seeing as I figured out how to take RAD pics, here's one of some random bag-seed bud, I got this clone from a mate and put her straight into flower to see, I have 2 more to keep as mums. Not bad for week 4, very leggy but soooo elegant







Just had to come show 'em hehehehehe...


----------



## Rrog (Sep 2, 2013)

Love 'em! Thanks for sharing! Love the photo work!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 2, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Gandalf... Do me a favour, save some pollen for when you run the NYCD


Isn't that a 6 month flowering time?!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 2, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Isn't that a 6 month flowering time?!


12 to 14 weeks depending on conditions and preference. With the D I always say when she looks ready wait another week. Indoors in perfect conditions around 77 days for commercial quality, but waiting it out really really is worth it. Beautiful purple hues each calyx identical in size and frosty frosty frost all over. Still my favourite lady by far


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 2, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> 12 to 14 weeks depending on conditions and preference. With the D I always say when she looks ready wait another week. Indoors in perfect conditions around 77 days for commercial quality, but waiting it out really really is worth it. Beautiful purple hues each calyx identical in size and frosty frosty frost all over. Still my favourite lady by far


Soma or super special secret clone?! that long of a bloom means one spot under canopy lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 2, 2013)

I have no idea what you are talking about man. 77 days and up is average for sativa doms and I am taking it from flip on an 8 week old plant. U wanna knock the d, do so after having a look in my Random Dankness album on my profile. The diesel is some of the last pics. I didn't hang on to it for close on 7 years for no reason mate. Most exotic flavour of all time with a high that smashes your synapses within a few times and keeps buildin for 2 hours till you won't remember the road to your own house. Soma Seeds yes. I do not really appreciate your tone.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 2, 2013)

Tokes not times silly auto correct whooops


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 2, 2013)

Just not worth it to me. Lots of strains I'd love to try but not waiting that long. Time is $$$. I'm sure other drugs will get you that high without waiting 80 days lol. No offense at all your just being a tad bit sensitive. Nonetheless, bet it IS some kick ass smoke.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 2, 2013)

Indeed I am an incredibly sensitive fella. Comes with the territory when u live with aspergers unfortunately. Sir, I suggest to you to keep in mind there are lots of people that value quality above ease if use. I don't understand the rush the new crowd is in. Time is money yes, which is one if those things that make good Haze and NYCD consistently some of the most exclusive and expensive bud around. One hit off Nevils Haze and you won't care about the price. And you will have to fork out more for it than any Indica out there. So from a commercial perspective, the more time it takes the more it is worth, in most cases. Excellence only finds the patient man.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 2, 2013)

thats where i try to find the balance. because often time does = flavor.... thats why I like to keep a variety going ! I could run the nevilles haze along side some kush . kush finish first . weeks later the haze would. ive heard the same about nevilles haze... jorge cervantes claims that his favorite strain! and the dude KNOWS his medicine


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 2, 2013)

PS you are mistaken, nothing gets you as high as the D. Not for 6 hours off one joint. Nothing even comes close. It truly is remarkable mate. And it is about so much more, the complexity of it, starts in the head and moves through the body, and an inimitable exotic grapefruit fuel dank with fruit salad undertones and a caramel after taste... But if simply getting high is your goal, then yes, it will be wasted on you my friend... It is medicine for body and soul, nit a drug for recreational use. This is the Soma Seeds ethic. Medicine, not drugs.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 2, 2013)

Spot on Corey, variety is what makes life so sweeeeet... Nevils haze is intensely gorgeous medicine, like inhaling a slice of heaven, very psychedelic herb.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 3, 2013)

I've had some great Haze's...very trippy mind fuck is fun and embarrassing at times lol. There's an abundance of high yielding fast flowering hybrids that'll give you the same buzz and great flavor. It's like buying the bagged cereal that tastes just as good and waiting weeks less.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 3, 2013)

Let us agree to disagree and leave the matter be from here bro.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 3, 2013)

I will wait for my Kali Mist as long it it takes. I think that some things are well worth the little extra time it takes. I once learned that the difference between good and great is that little extra time. I will forever think of Soma's NYCD as the Hamish strain. If you plan it right you can pull harvests every week of the NYCD. It really only has to cost a small amount of time on the front end.

Everyone is going to have their affinity for one strain or the other. I am sure some of the gear I run puts thoughts in some of your minds. Its all good. We are all here to push the positive. 

I have found more females in my testers. I also found the short phenotype of TGA's JTR that is so desired. I thought something was wrong with her. I had her right in the best light but she was smaller that my other plants of the same age. I read on the TGA site that this is the pheno of choice. I also found out my Chernobyl is a female. Things are really falling into place. I have a bunch of work to do coming up. Transplant this, chop that. Damn. It's all good because in the end I will be smoking some nice meds high up on many a chairlift this winter. Take care guys. I am around all day. I contacted OGR to see what is up with the wifi. I let you know what he said.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 3, 2013)

Do teas make bloom quicker? I've always wondered about the Kali Mist...If I had more space I would def go for the longer finishers. Soma's NYCD, SSH, Ghost Train Haze, Kali Mist all in that order. Wish there was somewhere round these parts that had it. Might have to be the first!!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 3, 2013)

You will get a nice phenotype in one or two packs of the fems. I have a 3-4 really nice ones. Long white fluffy pistils. Spicy scent. You will not regret it. It's good to have something around that is way different. The one you keep for your inner circle. If you cut the veg you can turn them over too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 3, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Do teas make bloom quicker? I've always wondered about the Kali Mist...If I had more space I would def go for the longer finishers. Soma's NYCD, SSH, Ghost Train Haze, Kali Mist all in that order. Wish there was somewhere round these parts that had it. Might have to be the first!!!


I think you might find Delicious Seeds' Critical crosses very much to your liking. They are causing quite the buzz amongst lovers of oldschool dank, with reduced flowering times and pumped up yields. Word is their Critical stud is a beast, I have a Critical Super Silver Haze I am looking forward to running bigtime. Well priced too, and I am yet to hear of a herm or mutant. The original SSH is one of the biggest yielders I have ever had, the wait really makes sense, buds as thick as my calves and I'm not a skinny chap at all, I weighed in a 53 gram dry cola but that was outdoor, and I have seen the oldschool pros bring down single buds that put mine to shame.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 3, 2013)

Critical Kali Mist. I must have this one. Like I have the time.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey Gand, you got me interested in gage green group but it looks like they got shut down. I'm bummed. Guess I'll have to go with the "Holy grail kush" from dna genetics next grow.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Hey Gand, you got me interested in gage green group but it looks like they got shut down. I'm bummed. Guess I'll have to go with the "Holy grail kush" from dna genetics next grow.


Nah I saw a post from SkunkMunkie, it is a very temporary glitch that. Fear not they will be up and running soon. And don't go Holy Grail, go for the Kosher Kush trust me on that one mate


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 4, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I think you might find Delicious Seeds' Critical crosses very much to your liking. They are causing quite the buzz amongst lovers of oldschool dank, with reduced flowering times and pumped up yields. Word is their Critical stud is a beast, I have a Critical Super Silver Haze I am looking forward to running bigtime. Well priced too, and I am yet to hear of a herm or mutant. The original SSH is one of the biggest yielders I have ever had, the wait really makes sense, buds as thick as my calves and I'm not a skinny chap at all, I weighed in a 53 gram dry cola but that was outdoor, and I have seen the oldschool pros bring down single buds that put mine to shame.


I'm a HUUUGE fan of Delicious seeds and I can't believe I over looked those strains :O I'm just gonna have to convert half of my wife's room (I'd say my room but that's really the couch) to a grow area. I actually have 2 auto Lowryder diesels in bloom for 8 days now after 6 weeks of not flowering?! That has NYCD in it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2013)

There is one odd thing for me with Diesel crosses... They all taste WONDERFUL, but for some straaaange reason never all that potent. I even made a cross of it with Critical+ and I was really disappointed in it. I had such high hopes too. BEAUTIFUL plants, fat as hell and triched up, really lovely bushes. But where the D is a one-hit-wonder, I could blaze a whole blunt of the cross I made and still want a little bit more. That seems to be the one trait that does not pass on no matter what, the incredible high


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 4, 2013)

Will do Hamish. Thanks!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 4, 2013)

@ Hamish...would you say that is your fav diesel?! Been askin all around these threads and nobody gives me an answer psshhh. Anyway I narrowed it down to NYCD, doc's ECSD, and CC's OSD. I bit on the Dog from BB which is supposed to be some fuel. Can't wait for those babies to finally come.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 4, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Hey Gand, you got me interested in gage green group but it looks like they got shut down. I'm bummed. Guess I'll have to go with the "Holy grail kush" from dna genetics next grow.


Server upgrades. it's all good. Its up and running.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> @ Hamish...would you say that is your fav diesel?! Been askin all around these threads and nobody gives me an answer psshhh. Anyway I narrowed it down to NYCD, doc's ECSD, and CC's OSD. I bit on the Dog from BB which is supposed to be some fuel. Can't wait for those babies to finally come.


Oh yeah for sure bro! Not only dank, but every bean will give you one of the two badass phenos, the grapefruit or the fuel n death as I call it. No pheno hunting needed at all. The Fuel n Death got me worried when drying, it smells TERRIBLE. But after 7 days its just FUEL. Intensely dank. I must admit my Tahoe cut comes quite close, pure Lemon Pledge, but also 77 to 90 days to finish. Somas NYCD is more resistant to mites, mould and doesn't show Mg def as easily. Heavy feeder in flower though. Personal taste I guess, but the NYCD is really my fave lady of all time... You can get the fems pick n mix so getting just one bean is not a waste of time if you are OK with mothers and clones. Never heard of a herm or mutant either...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 4, 2013)

A small update on my OGR Wifi. Neither the Single Seed Center nor OG Raskal himself will step to the plate. OGR said the SSC is not legit and the SSC said it is OGR's responsibility. Hell I showed OGR the pictures and he said that was not wifi. I could not say anything like that to the SSC. I told them my seeds were not worthy of be a collectors item. Fuck them both from now on. I was honest, respectful, sincere, etc. They just took a shit on me and moved on. Talk about a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 4, 2013)

wow they both wanted NOTHING to do with it????? wowwww. i definitely will not buy OGR gear then


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 4, 2013)

on the brightside buddy. im moving to denver january 2014.done deal, jobs and school transfers set up. 22k watt 50 plant collective grow focusing on CBD. will be doing work with Top Shelf Extracts too apparently ( not fully all my connections just doing the growing )... but Im gonna start some OG breeding projects and ill hook you up with some genetics free if you can spread em across the east coast ))


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 4, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> A small update on my OGR Wifi. Neither the Single Seed Center nor OG Raskal himself will step to the plate. OGR said the SSC is not legit and the SSC said it is OGR's responsibility. Hell I showed OGR the pictures and he said that was not wifi. I could not say anything like that to the SSC. I told them my seeds were not worthy of be a collectors item. Fuck them both from now on. I was honest, respectful, sincere, etc. They just took a shit on me and moved on. Talk about a bad taste in your mouth.


Wow. That's some bovine scatology, man. Fuck those guys.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Wow. That's some bovine scatology, man. Fuck those guys.


 fucked up right ??? and to gandalf?? anyone whos ever talked to the dude knows him and knows his karma could not reflect such bullshittery.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 4, 2013)

Agreed. Sad to see the good guys being abused.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 4, 2013)

Gandalf, I owe you a big thank-you for this thread. It's nothing but positive, and helpful. It always puts a smile on my face to see what ya'll are up to. Threads like this are hard to come by.

This site has been getting on my nerves a bit lately. It's probably just me, and my unwillingness to ignore certain members here who have a habit of talking down to people. I roll up my pants and wade in to the mud far too often. This thread, Rrogs thread in the MI section, and a few others are where my time will be spent moving forward. Focus on the plant, helping people out, and learning more. 

I've been critical of subcool lately too. He has done some underhanded things that some of you may not be aware of, so I have a sour taste in my mouth where he's concerned. BUT, he has never done anything to me personally, and as a matter of fact I still have his genetics in my garden, so my thoughts on him are kind of misplaced. Plus, I know that some of you like the guy and/or his gear, and I don't mean to spread any bad vibes on that front, so I will avoid the topic moving forward. The focus will be on upping our game.

I really wish that some of you lived in MI. It would be really cool to get together once in a while to pass the peace pipe and share knowledge. Rrog has been discussing getting together to go over soil, biochar, building solar panels, etc. We have a pretty good group of guys in MI that will make this fun, but some of you guys joining in would make it that much better. Maybe we can bring a laptop and you guys can join in via Skype!


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 4, 2013)

lol thats how i feel about sub. its like when you meet a really good woman but she has one bad habit that really gets to you. Ill still run his genetics. Hes juts always had an ego to him if you ask me and i dont know him any more personally than I know Barack Obama.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Gandalf, I owe you a big thank-you for this thread. It's nothing but positive, and helpful. It always puts a smile on my face to see what ya'll are up to. Threads like this are hard to come by.
> 
> This site has been getting on my nerves a bit lately. It's probably just me, and my unwillingness to ignore certain members here who have a habit of talking down to people. I roll up my pants and wade in to the mud far too often. This thread, Rrogs thread in the MI section, and a few others are where my time will be spent moving forward. Focus on the plant, helping people out, and learning more.
> 
> ...


Ya Subs buying into the dark side out of frustration. It should work the other way around. I am convinced he's a good guy in with a bad crowd. Not to be funny but this Hip Hop gangsta thing... U don't like it. Wish they'd stick to their coke and bling you know. Ah but being COOL counts now eh. MEH. Yet another by product of prohibition, in an outlaw culture only the badass survive. So the good guys go badass to survive... Gandalf, pop some Blueberry Hill to take the wifi's place. I have never felt an energy like the Dream Beaver. Magic since day one. I think the NYCD is about to lose its crown in my books. Finally becoming first princess, overthrown by pure love. I am pissssssed for your sake. What skin off Rascals nose would it be to make sure his genes are legit. Figures, he's one of ol Swerves bestest friendsies. Retiring my Tahoe cut out of principle and in rebellion. Now running an exclusive South African cut, SCMK, my bud fucked up he didn't give me Tahoe girls but accidentally passed me these babies instead. He wanted them back LOL. We spoke and now I am one of only 3 people that have it. Bred by him over 7 years, and now kept in clones only, the perfect Mountain Kush  He's pissed with himself, but I love him and as he admits my love earned these girls. Workin in a buddy system for 5 years now already, so I think I deserve these... Follow the love mate, follow the love.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 4, 2013)

Any Michigan peeps on this thread other than myself and Rrog?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 4, 2013)

I am fine with it. I will just buy some OG Raskal and tell people I bred it myself.  Just kidding. I think. It's no worry. I had no expectations. I thought it was pretty interesting to be able to show a breeder what a pretty well known bank was selling as his gear. The Single Seed Center said they buy all their seeds from something called Amit. Anyone ever heard of it? They told me to tell this to OGR. It was interesting. 

Thanks for the kind words guys. I feel the same about reading your posts on here. We all make it a positive place. I have learned to just move along if some of these people on RIU get all weird. It's not worth the drama. I am looking to grow the dankest bud I can. If it TGA, Gage, MTG, etc., so be it. The whole Sub thing is bizarre. I think some people need to grow up. I can't believe that people shit on each other on a forum that is supposed to be about fostering the goodness of this great plant. 

Thanks for being such a great crew to run with. You all are the best guys on RIU.

Hamish....what are the genetics of the SMCK?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 4, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> on the brightside buddy. im moving to denver january 2014.done deal, jobs and school transfers set up. 22k watt 50 plant collective grow focusing on CBD. will be doing work with Top Shelf Extracts too apparently ( not fully all my connections just doing the growing )... but Im gonna start some OG breeding projects and ill hook you up with some genetics free if you can spread em across the east coast ))


I fly out to Denver 2-3 times a year. My son hits up Summit county for comps 3 times a year. I would love to learn from the guys at that collective. Wow.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 4, 2013)

I hope you all don't mind if I ramble some more. I cut some Blue OG last week. Just a few samples before the harvest. Today was the first taste. It was just at the point of smokability. I actually sun dried it for 2 hours. I am pretty damn happy with it. I had to put down the first blunt after 1/3 of it. The second I made it halfway. These were my usual Zig Zag cut in half personals. It works really good. I can honestly smell the whisper of the Blue Moonshine. It has great bag appeal and FWIW my wife gave me shit about the smell in the house. She came in from the next room and said she was high. Mission accomplished. 

What is interesting is the cross. I chose to grow this strain because of the Blue Moonshine. Blue Moonshine is the F3 pheno of Blueberry. I am fascinated how breeders use phenotypes in their crosses. One such example is Gage's Grape Puff. Grape Puff is a cross of Grape Stomper 3A and Joseph OG. The Grape Stomper 3A is a phenotype of Gage's Bright Moments. Bright Moments is Grape Stomper x Grape Stomper OG. It must be a great feeling for the breeder to find more than one such amazing phenotype in a given strain. There is so much potential out there. 

I transferred some clones of the Sun Maiden, Daybreaker, and Alex Kush today. Healthy strong clones. I am excited to see their progress. I have two strong female SMs in bloom and a smaller one too. The Daybreaker and Alex Kush that are in bloom are looking nice too. I had a chance to rub the first nice trichs on a Daybreaker today. Very candy fuel scented. I hope it keeps on going in that direction. The Alex still has a candy like scent. I chose the Alex Kush because my world revolves around a male Joseph OG . I loved the idea of having a plant that has a high quality, female Larry OG as the mother. These cuts came from Harborside by Dark Heart Nurseries. The father is Blue Geez which is Empress Kush x Blue Cheese. 

I do like this Blue OG. Take care guys.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am fine with it. I will just buy some OG Raskal and tell people I bred it myself.  Just kidding. I think. It's no worry. I had no expectations. I thought it was pretty interesting to be able to show a breeder what a pretty well known bank was selling as his gear. The Single Seed Center said they buy all their seeds from something called Amit. Anyone ever heard of it? They told me to tell this to OGR. It was interesting.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words guys. I feel the same about reading your posts on here. We all make it a positive place. I have learned to just move along if some of these people on RIU get all weird. It's not worth the drama. I am looking to grow the dankest bud I can. If it TGA, Gage, MTG, etc., so be it. The whole Sub thing is bizarre. I think some people need to grow up. I can't believe that people shit on each other on a forum that is supposed to be about fostering the goodness of this great plant.
> 
> ...


He calls it Southern Cape Mountain Kush, it was bred off a Chitral Kush and NL5xHaze, back crossed a few times, then hit with a PROPA black pepper Swazi before taking the BX route again. Its a single pheno he held on to so technically not a strain as such but rather one of many possible expressions of the combined genetics. Pretty leggy but that matters not, flavour is really spicey with a good hash like aftertaste that really lingers... I am really stoked to have it, he gave me beans of it but the girls I had were more gentle fruity flavours. The spice is really incredible though mate. Zero sweetness to it, just spicey goodness, really unique. High is classic 'creative' sativa, energetic and vibey, perfect for a social smoke with friends but not girly weed, it is STRONG, gives you red eye that makes you look like you haven't slept for a week lol...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 4, 2013)

Aww nuts forgot to mention: This living soil... I too am now a believer. The LVBK in soil has without being fed just looked better and better every day after coming out the cups, going deeper green by the hour almost man. I think a few more days and they will be my best looking indoor plants ever. I am almost not even keen to flower the ones in coco any more. I almost feel bummed out looking at them now. Tweaking and tweaking on a daily basis has gotten a bit old now lol... The 'flow tables are definitely being retired. Now that I know the harm caused by my waste water during res cleans I actually feel guilty. I don't want to murder all those soil organisms and the fact that chemical nutes hit the water table eventually was upsetting news for me to get wise to. It has become a moral issue for me man. And plants in good soil are fast too, and it wasn't even as nice a mix as my latest one, can't wait for the next 4 weeks to pass now. And I can't resist starting a new cook this week either. I now have 3 huge Hessian bags full, going absolutely apeshit. And my perli and coco arrived today too muahahahahaha....


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 4, 2013)

I get it. I am off to transplant some clones. I am glad to be on this trip with you bro.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 4, 2013)

I pm'd you the details gandalf. Collective as in for several different patients, extract companies etc. but this is a newly established thing. I will be the main grower there and learning alot too along the way. Everyone else is back and forth between cities. I didnt mean collective as in dispensary sorry.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 4, 2013)

Good for you man!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote from OGR to me:

"I have never seen Wifi do that bro.. Also I have never heard of the seed company you bought the beans from.. All packs should be breeder packs and the Wifi comes with 7 seeds... I think this place you bought the seeds from sold you some bunk seeds.... sorry bro!...~ogr"

Quote from me to the SSC:

"Hello. I did hear back from OG Raskal. He said that he has never heard of your company and that these are not his seeds. I am so confused. I can post up his response if you would like. What should I do? I have bad seeds that can't go into my collection now. I would like to work this out amicably. I have bought a lot things from your company before and have even endorsed you on the Gage Green forum and the RIU forum. Perhaps this was a mistake of some sort? I really do appreciate your help in this matter. Thank you so much."

Quote from the SSC to me:


"We operate several websites, but I am surprised that they said they have not heard of us. Let them know we purchase the seeds via Amit.


Kind regards,


The Single Seed Centre"


And the story ends here. Now that is great customer service.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 4, 2013)

I hope the end was sarcasm. they should send you a heap of freebies or something.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 4, 2013)

Here are some popcorn buds. I couldn't wait.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 4, 2013)

My pollination of the Sun Maiden by the Daybreaker has been a success. I see beans growing only where I brushed. I think there are some serious genetics in this cross. Lots of Chemdawg with Grape Stomper and Joseph OG too. I haven't heard of any testers of this. I would expect something to show up that tastes like sour grapes. Only this time the Grape is Gage's version. 

Mother: https://gagegreen.org/sunm.html

Father: https://gagegreen.org/db.html

Next up is OB Ripper, Sun Maiden, LA Haze crosses. I am going to cross my best Kali Mist female with all of those. I am going to be worse than Willy Jack.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 4, 2013)

Speaking of TGA ... up late trimming some Cheesequake. This was kind of a water-only run, and despite a bit of an early fade it turned out quite nice. This plant got a couple ACT's in veg and early flower, but aside from that it was just H2O. I'm curious to smoke this and compare it to the coconut water/aloe/Ful-Power/Pro-tekt regiment plants. It looks comparable. I'm thinking that if your soil is properly amended and inoculated, not much else *needs* to be done .... but tinkering with shit is always fun.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 4, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Speaking of TGA ... up late trimming some Cheesequake. This was kind of a water-only run, and despite a bit of an early fade it turned out quite nice. This plant got a couple ACT's in veg and early flower, but aside from that it was just H2O. I'm curious to smoke this and compare it to the coconut water/aloe/Ful-Power/Pro-tekt regiment plants. It looks comparable. I'm thinking that if your soil is properly amended and inoculated, not much else *needs* to be done .... but tinkering with shit is always fun.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2805127


Looks really sticky. i bet if you touch that your fingers stick together like crazy. Nice work. Tinkering is fun. It keeps things fresh. The buds I posted above are very much TGA's DP x Q dominant buds. Casey Jones mom and DPQ dad. Grapey.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> My pollination of the Sun Maiden by the Daybreaker has been a success. I see beans growing only where I brushed. I think there are some serious genetics in this cross. Lots of Chemdawg with Grape Stomper and Joseph OG too. I haven't heard of any testers of this. I would expect something to show up that tastes like sour grapes. Only this time the Grape is Gage's version.
> 
> Mother: https://gagegreen.org/sunm.html
> 
> ...


Yes. This is awesome to read bro! What a day for you mate, some bad news and some good. I am very excited for you about your breeding project!!!! Where do I sign up as your first tester?


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Sep 5, 2013)

Pics of my girls coming up to 1 month of flower

For lack of better name and organization this is #2


and secondly #1 (maybe lazy and unorganized)


and last but not least, but not doing too great... #3 (got that one in order!)

Some dying leaves on #3


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 5, 2013)

Check the ph of the feeding mixture. I know it said not to. How often are you watering?


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Sep 5, 2013)

Every 4 days, the camping trip kinda messed me up, but watering is back on sched

I ph'd to 6.5 last watering and feeding


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 5, 2013)

Let's see what people think. Hang in there. It's N and P involved. I suggest upping your N and P. I know the water has always been pure. ph 7. I know your mix is Pro Mix with ewc added. I would like to see what happens when you up things some more. Didn't st0w do this when he used the G.O. line?


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not sure who it was but I remember reading someones post about using over the recommended dose on the Go Box


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yes. This is awesome to read bro! What a day for you mate, some bad news and some good. I am very excited for you about your breeding project!!!!* Where do I sign up as your first tester?*



Get in line! (j/k)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2013)

Illegal Wonder said:


> I'm not sure who it was but I remember reading someones post about using over the recommended dose on the Go Box



Yes, IW. I used the GO lineup and had similar necrosis/fade on some leaves during my first couple runs. On the subsequent runs using GO I upped my biothrive bloom from the recommended 10 ml per gallon, to 15 ml per gallon and I used the biothrive grow through week 4 of flower at 5 ml per gallon. I also introduced some foliar feeding with pro-tekt and aloe juice (you have to apply immediately as the aloe coagulates a bit with the Pro-tekt). This seemed to do the trick. I wish I would have changed one variable at a time though so I could tell you specifically what helped the most, but I can't help myself from messing with several things at once.

edit: This was with happy frog soil BTW


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 5, 2013)

The buds look nice. I love those long white pistils. No matter what the leaves end up looking like you will be getting some really nice smoke. How are the Heri clones doing?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 5, 2013)

Smoke report on the first of the Engineers' Dream. I smoked the sample when it was just dry enough. Tastes like grape fuel. Sweet. The high is top shelf. I lost 5 hours. The high was strong. I endorse this strain. I am keeping this for as long as she will have me. Pure dank. Thank you DST and Mr. West for such a great strain.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Smoke report on the first of the Engineers' Dream. I smoked the sample when it was just dry enough. Tastes like grape fuel. Sweet. The high is top shelf. I lost 5 hours. The high was strong. I endorse this strain. I am keeping this for as long as she will have me. Pure dank. Thank you DST and Hemlock for such a great strain.


Were those popcorn buds a couple pages back what you're talking about here? Looks frosty!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah. It is as nice as it gets. It is very clear. Up for a purple strain. Post #558.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Yeah. It is as nice as it gets. It is very clear. Up for a purple strain. Post #558.


Nice! Those sure are pretty buds!

Out of curiosity, what kind of camera are you using to take those pics? You get some amazing shots. I need to get off my wallet and buy a good camera. The iphone just doesn't compare.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry to post that it was Hemlock. It was really Mr. West. I think the strain is still on sale at Breeders Boutique.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 5, 2013)

I gotta go back further and further everyday cause I miss ALOT if I don't obviously!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 5, 2013)

I took a couple pics of my dried, and curing Blue O.G. flowers. I have to say I'm loving her scents more, and more as she dries. A very lovely lady, and I received a less than desirable pheno I think. The other 5 seeds I'll be taking careful note of, and selecting a mother for keeping around for a couple runs.


The last pic is of something I wouldn't even spend time trimming, but the person who trimmed this thought otherwise i guess. I just included it to show you guys how frosty this plant was everywhere. the breeding project you've been working on seems to be coming to fruition. I think there is so much potential there man, there is gonna be a couple keepers in there so keep the ever vigil eye out for super dankness. Everybody has so much going on as of late, good to hear of all the success. Have a blessed day everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 5, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice! Those sure are pretty buds!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what kind of camera are you using to take those pics? You get some amazing shots. I need to get off my wallet and buy a good camera. The iphone just doesn't compare.


It is a cannon eos 7d. I have so much to learn with it. I also use a samsung 16.1 mp point and shoot that kicks ass.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 5, 2013)

Myco...those are some dank pictures bro. I love the frost on them. I think it's a pretty nice pheno to toss that frost around. I like the high too. I really like the looks of those buds. I can't wait to see an oil run with these. I am really interested to see what 5 beans would show. 

Fall is in the air here. I have heard it will be snowing tomorrow morning in Northern Quebec. Thank the lord.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Myco...those are some dank pictures bro. I love the frost on them. I think it's a pretty nice pheno to toss that frost around. I like the high too. I really like the looks of those buds. I can't wait to see an oil run with these. I am really interested to see what 5 beans would show.
> 
> Fall is in the air here. *I have heard it will be snowing tomorrow morning in Northern Quebec*. Thank the lord.


You're probably not too far from there, eh? If you ever get a chance to go to Quebec City it's a great place to take the wife. Very Parisian feel to it with outdoor cafes and cobblestone streets. I met a hot lil french poodle up there during the NHL draft and she taught young, naive st0w a thing or two.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 5, 2013)

I want to tell you st0w that we are huge B's fans in this house. I love the Red Sox and the Pats but the B's are a whole different ballgame.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I want to tell you st0w that we are huge B's fans in this house. I love the Red Sox and the Pats but the B's are a whole different ballgame.


That's great! They are a legendary franchise! I'm looking forward to the Wings being in the Eastern conference next year and all of the original 6 match ups we'll get to watch now.

Chara is a beast. I played against him a lot when he was with the Kentucky Thorougblades in the AHL. By far the strongest man I ever tangled with.

edit: Speaking of the Sox .... man did they lay an ass whoopin on my Tigers yesterday. I had to go down to the garden and stare at my ladies for a while after that drepessing showing.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 5, 2013)

That is incredible. I can't wait to the season to kick off. I have more respect for your hockey past than I can tell you having played at that level. Holy shit man. We are going to slap the shit out of you this year.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That is incredible. I can't wait to the season to kick off. I have more respect for your hockey past than I can tell you having played at that level. Holy shit man. *We are going to slap the shit out of you this year.*



Haha! Probably. The Wings will be pretty good this year so there shouldn't be any lopsided games. We'll have to figure out some friendly wagers. Maybe the loser has to sport the opposing teams logo for his avatar for a week? Something


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 5, 2013)

You are on.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2013)

little preview of Gandalfs new avatar


----------



## Rrog (Sep 5, 2013)

hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I want to tell you st0w that we are huge B's fans in this house. I love the Red Sox and the Pats but the B's are a whole different ballgame.


Ive been to the gaaaaaden a time or two. Bout time the red wings came to a REAL division! Oh and we'll see who throws who around!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 5, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Ive been to the gaaaaaden a time or two. Bout time the red wings came to a REAL division! Oh and we'll see who throws who around!



You looking for a new avatar too VTMi??


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 5, 2013)

call me froggy! here's stow's


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 5, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> You looking for a new avatar too VTMi??


Ok its on like tron!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 5, 2013)

here's some kosher kush I popped last grow, I had a male medicine man plant that was gorgeous so I saved his pollen. Thinking about popping the remainder of these koshers pollenating the tall light green phenol(if she shows mind you) and experimenting.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 6, 2013)

Chara trains hard with MMA professionals. They say he is badass.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 6, 2013)

thats a big boy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 6, 2013)

He's 6'9" (7 foot on skates) and is shredded. He tosses guys around like nothing.

I hope I don't get my man-card revoked for posting this pic.... 





His old lady is pretty hot!


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 6, 2013)

Funny i was thinking i had a couple plants that were a little light but just thought pheno variation, seems now that i think about it only the plants i am using the g.o. line on are doing this? Luckily they are light feeding strains and i have them in coco/perlite so they are getting fed multiple times a week but damn thanks guys for that info..time to up the feeding a little.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> Funny i was thinking i had a couple plants that were a little light but just thought pheno variation, seems now that i think about it only the plants i am using the g.o. line on are doing this? Luckily they are light feeding strains and i have them in coco/perlite so they are getting fed multiple times a week but damn thanks guys for that info..time to up the feeding a little.


You need to treat your coco/perlite as hydro bro. pH a VERY specific 6.2 or you will have both Mg and N issues. Remember perli is totally inert so you only have the cocos properties to deal with. Not ideal for organic growing Im afraid. Much as it sucks you need to switch your nutes. Canna Coco nutes are best by far, GH a close second but still watch the Mg.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 7, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> on the brightside buddy. im moving to denver january 2014.done deal, jobs and school transfers set up. 22k watt 50 plant collective grow focusing on CBD. will be doing work with Top Shelf Extracts too apparently ( not fully all my connections just doing the growing )... but Im gonna start some OG breeding projects and ill hook you up with some genetics free if you can spread em across the east coast ))


I'm near Denver. 
I would love to get a couple high CBD, low THC cuts to make some fem seeds. I have a couple friends that have really bad back issues. One of them smokes leaves all day because he does not want to get high (during the day). I told him about low THC weed and Fem seeds and his jaw dropped. (He had 4 males and 2 females this last outdoor run). 

I would be happy to give up one run in my small room to make some low THC high CBD fem seeds for my pain ridden boys.




Mad Hamish said:


> There is one odd thing for me with Diesel crosses... They all taste WONDERFUL, but for some straaaange reason never all that potent.



Preach on brother. I have yet to have a diesel cross that was a good as diesel. 
Diesel is and end strain, it is hard to get it to do more for some reason. 

I am not a fan of Haze (ducks, runs for cover) but Haze makes amazing crosses.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 7, 2013)

Just got my hands on a 25% cbd, 1% thc cut! Can't wait to get this to my patients. I have a 14% cbd 1% thc strain that has been doing wonders for my patients already, and this one is going to take it up a notch higher! So stoked!

These plants have been very finicky to work with though. Very light feeders. Not sure if it's ruderalis in them or what.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 7, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Gandalf, I owe you a big thank-you for this thread. It's nothing but positive, and helpful. It always puts a smile on my face to see what ya'll are up to. Threads like this are hard to come by.
> 
> This site has been getting on my nerves a bit lately. It's probably just me, and my unwillingness to ignore certain members here who have a habit of talking down to people. I roll up my pants and wade in to the mud far too often. *This thread, Rrogs thread in the MI section, and a few others are where my time will be spent moving forward. Focus on the plant, helping people out, and learning more. *
> 
> ...



Well, so much for that. I need to step away from this site for a while and focus on my patients and my garden. I'm participating in too much bickering on here and it's just a distraction. Much respect to you guys on this thread for doing what you're doing.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 7, 2013)

I get it man. Don't be a stranger around these parts. You drop way too much good info and always bring a positive vibe to this thread. Talk to you soon.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> You need to treat your coco/perlite as hydro bro. pH a VERY specific 6.2 or you will have both Mg and N issues. Remember perli is totally inert so you only have the cocos properties to deal with. Not ideal for organic growing Im afraid. Much as it sucks you need to switch your nutes. Canna Coco nutes are best by far, GH a close second but still watch the Mg.


 i ph all my feedings between 5.8-6.0 feed feed water and have other nutrients to use but honestly the plants are doing ok and are 2-3 weeks from finishing no where near the amount of yellowing and no losing leaves other than maybe one or two every couple days though i am feeding heavier than i would a chem nutrient, but this is my first run of these strains that im using the go line on and i have moms that i won't ever be running that stuff on again.
Thank you for all the needed advice though. Feel dumb i didnt notice it was only those 3 that were affected but the leaves are just light that,s the only difference no burn curl yellowing nada just praying leaves.
Hearing this do you still recommend i switch lines for the last 2 weeks before flushing?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2013)

Gandalf... YOU FUCKING BEAUTIFUL MAN! LOOK WHAT YOU MADE ME DO TO MY PLANTS!

This was a week ago, right as she went into the soil I started cooking when I found this thread:







This, Oh GOD of good Ganja, is today:







My first plant in my very own organic soil, fed with teas the recipes of which you shared with us. I cannot express the deep gratitude I feel towards you for leading me on this journey. All your beautiful photographs. Your wonderful attitude, and your sharing nature, your pure STOKE for what you do, that is what made this happen. Love you bro. And thank you.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2013)

Icantfrigginbelieveitehrmegherdicanteventhinkwithoutthewordsalljoiningupmygodsthisisjust tits!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome looking plant bro. Pure health. I am the lucky one to be able to learn from you guys. Lets take this to a whole new level. I think we have some great support around us. 

Hey.....I ate 2 cookies about 40 mins ago. I haven't done this in years. Uh oh. I think something is starting to happen. I was going to ask how long it takes for effect but I am waving in and out of something here so I guess I have my answer.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 7, 2013)

I've never had an edible and havn't been able to smoke in over a decade even though I did once about 9 years ago, (I was trippin out holding my newborn son lol)thanks to my prestigious career as a beer truck driver. I am fricken sick of it but it provides for my family. I love the plants and helping people so my hobby and being a caregiver will continue. Soon I'm going to make a shopping list so I can start making teas and following the lessons in this thread.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 8, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I've never had an edible and havn't been able to smoke in over a decade even though I did once about 9 years ago, (I was trippin out holding my newborn son lol)thanks to my prestigious career as a beer truck driver. I am fricken sick of it but it provides for my family. I love the plants and helping people so my hobby and being a caregiver will continue. Soon I'm going to make a shopping list so I can start making teas and following the lessons in this thread.


It really is a wonderful medicine. I think it should only be allowed to be sold to patients if it is organic. I just finished a ton of work. It's always something.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 8, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> Funny i was thinking i had a couple plants that were a little light but just thought pheno variation, seems now that i think about it only the plants i am using the g.o. line on are doing this? Luckily they are light feeding strains and i have them in coco/perlite so they are getting fed multiple times a week but damn thanks guys for that info..time to up the feeding a little.


 Thank you guys for that little bit of info, i went ahead and swithed out to general dro flora line supplements etc, only at 2/3 strength as i figured the ladies could take more than 1/2 but not quite full.They seem to be happy and healthy this morning wont post pics on your thread but they are in my journal if you wondered what they looked like.
Thank you again


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It really is a wonderful medicine. I think it should only be allowed to be sold to patients if it is organic. I just finished a ton of work. It's always something.


agreed Gandalf it would be ignorant of us to not realize there's folks using the medical movement to just make money period! There not there to see you get the best medicine possible. It seems like explaining latent nutrient build-up to a noob isn't as easy thesedays as it used to be around here. Then again when I was a kid when we were bored we shot bb guns at each other not snort bath salts lol. If the organic medicine movement could take a atrong and secure foothold in our homestates that would be an excellent groundbase to start from imho. Plus organics are sexy mang! When I was born I liked playing in dirt and now that im at the end of the spectrum I STILL love playing in dirt, just don't eat as much now is all.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, so much for that. I need to step away from this site for a while and focus on my patients and my garden. I'm participating in too much bickering on here and it's just a distraction. Much respect to you guys on this thread for doing what you're doing.


huh I just take folks opinions on him with a grain of salt honestly, I bought the gear it wasn't for me end of story i'd thought. I have to be honest here stow when I think of riu troll your not even in the same damn hemisphere as the list I have in my head lol. Don't avoid the site because of folks throwing bullshit grabass games around, most likely they are bored with no lives lol. Anyway I would adore having more grow buddies CLOSER! Yeah what a concept being able to walk,ride my endure, or drive my car to a get together were we could all eet for real? that would be too good to be true.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 8, 2013)

when I was a kid when we were bored we shot bb guns at each other not snort bath salts lol. 

Haha the good ole days we used to get junk furniture off peoples sidewalks and make bunkers and shit, nothing worse then a bb straight to the fingernail...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2013)

Obviously great minds think alike!^^^ Neer got one in the fingernail, but I did get one about half an inch above the left eye! lol yeah was a close one!


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 8, 2013)

We lived out in east l.a. so you know there was no lack of couches to snag. You see that last nights thread was censored well deleted it may have been for the better but i don't really think censorship of anything can be for the better


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2013)

Whoa wait a minute, lastnights thread? which one are you referring to? Shit urban I fell asleep earlier for 30 mins(record sleeptime for me lmao) what got erased?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, so much for that. I need to step away from this site for a while and focus on my patients and my garden. I'm participating in too much bickering on here and it's just a distraction. Much respect to you guys on this thread for doing what you're doing.


 I myself thought the same thing now recently, to stop posting here and just keep in contact with the few good mates I made via e-mail. I mean, look where good intentions lead to: https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/716963-message-sub.html

It really wasn't cool on the parts of all the haters. I get along with EVERYBODY. So taking a heartfelt message intended to garner support for a brother in arms, I end up being in the eye of a storm, jaw dropped at the shite some people can spew forth onto this world. 

Well, I have decided I am here to stay instead. I won't bicker. I am going to be an example. Flawed, sloppy, stupid, but FULL OF LIFE. This is the MH way. Be a thorn in the sides of the haters. Wherever I find them, there I will be, with a message of LOVE. I know myself, and as such I am confident in my thoughts. As such I have the ability to change my mind on an idea with grace and acceptance of a new paradigm. I know not the feeling of 'cognitive dissonance'. 

Somebody has to be here standing for what is decent, and beyond that, believing in the essential goodness of every human and treating them with total respect. 

Time to bring it back, the respect. I'll be sticking it out over here. Each Gandalf, Myco, Stow, Stew, Prosperian, etc, are worth a thousand hateful people. Still a GREAT place this.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I am not a fan of Haze (ducks, runs for cover) but Haze makes amazing crosses.


 Mwahahahahaha Trousers, you are on the one thread where you will never need to duck for cover bro  Strong opinions are safe here man.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I myself thought the same thing now recently, to stop posting here and just keep in contact with the few good mates I made via e-mail. I mean, look where good intentions lead to: https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/716963-message-sub.html
> 
> It really wasn't cool on the parts of all the haters. I get along with EVERYBODY. So taking a heartfelt message intended to garner support for a brother in arms, I end up being in the eye of a storm, jaw dropped at the shite some people can spew forth onto this world.
> 
> ...


I normally wouldn't do this but here goes.....First of all do you guys have any idea how many TROLLS ive seen come and go at this site? TOO many to list i'll tell ya that, secondly I only come here to share knowledge and have fun. Lastly Ive posted THOUSANDS of pics, useful recipe's for folks to use, and sincere helpful advice yet I still come back. I have had lots of folks ask for help,85% of which are no longer active at this site. I want people to like me for who I am not what pics I post or because I have a thread with scratch and sniff bud pron. Sheet mang if you wanna see that I can do bud pron! I am an action speak louder than words kinda guy I guess, and let me say now that im glad I avoided that thread. As for sub ive had my interactions with him and id rather hang with you guys to be honest. He may have helped folks out but I myself haven't relied on him his soil or anything he has produced and I have ABSOLUTLEY no complaints. I got all my knowledge from elders in my family and literature like the botany of cannabis. I do have a question for the tea brewers here............ Have you(when put in a tight situation) thought of replacing blackstrap molasses with brown sugar if in a pinch>?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I normally wouldn't do this but here goes.....First of all do you guys have any idea how many TROLLS ive seen come and go at this site? TOO many to list i'll tell ya that, secondly I only come here to share knowledge and have fun. Lastly Ive posted THOUSANDS of pics, useful recipe's for folks to use, and sincere helpful advice yet I still come back. I have had lots of folks ask for help,85% of which are no longer active at this site. I want people to like me for who I am not what pics I post or because I have a thread with scratch and sniff bud pron. Sheet mang if you wanna see that I can do bud pron! I am an action speak louder than words kinda guy I guess, and let me say now that im glad I avoided that thread. As for sub ive had my interactions with him and id rather hang with you guys to be honest. He may have helped folks out but I myself haven't relied on him his soil or anything he has produced and I have ABSOLUTLEY no complaints. I got all my knowledge from elders in my family and literature like the botany of cannabis. I do have a question for the tea brewers here............ Have you(when put in a tight situation) thought of replacing blackstrap molasses with brown sugar if in a pinch>?


 Right ON! Many fail to realize that there are an insane amount of excellent and decent people here to connect with. Once you find 'em, just build that bond y'know. I also don't want to be an ant, just bumping my antennae against other ants before scooting off in a different direction. 
I get what you're saying about the 'elders' too. I can tell you were probably born before 1980 then. People have kinda lost respect for the elders these days. EXCEPT the gals. I see a huge influx of girl growers, and they're doing shit RIGHT. Showing respect and taking the time to get to know their gurus, and connecting on a personal level. I like it. I hope to see more Ganja Godesses. They are going to make a HUGE positive impact on the cannabiz. 

About the molasses... I say go for a substitute if you have no choice, but tweak your amounts accordingly. It really is about a high amount of carbs mostly, and molasses is best because it lacks the bleaches and other crap other sugars get treated with, but if in a pinch a substitution won't really hurt, as long as you go for as RAW as you possibly can. Going from molasses I'd say replace a cup full with a tablespoon of TREACLE sugar. Treacle is less processed than brown, and is about 10 percent raw molasses. And bubble for an extra day to make sure your micrones ate it ALL, or fermentation JUST might become an issue. 

I say go for it, and report back with results brother! This Living Organic thing is still being tweaked and experimented with by thousands across the globe. Matter of fact many of the Organic Gurus RECOMMEND experimentation


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I think you might find Delicious Seeds' Critical crosses very much to your liking. They are causing quite the buzz amongst lovers of oldschool dank, with reduced flowering times and pumped up yields. Word is their Critical stud is a beast, I have a Critical Super Silver Haze I am looking forward to running bigtime. Well priced too, and I am yet to hear of a herm or mutant. The original SSH is one of the biggest yielders I have ever had, the wait really makes sense, buds as thick as my calves and I'm not a skinny chap at all, I weighed in a 53 gram dry cola but that was outdoor, and I have seen the oldschool pros bring down single buds that put mine to shame.


* I just got a freebie of the C.C.S.S.H. and I cant wait to run it but not for a couple of months ,Let me know when you run your's Looking **forward to this strain*


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2013)

I couldn't do it mang I WALKED lmao to the city market in town (trooper for my ladies) 5 miles walk with no meniscus in my right knee(yeah fun fun)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I couldn't do it mang I WALKED lmao to the city market in town (trooper for my ladies) 5 miles walk with no meniscus in my right knee(yeah fun fun) View attachment 2809281View attachment 2809282


 Well at least you can find the stuff!!! It is not available to me on the commercial market at all. Out here, molasses is a sticky kind of dry plant matter, you can smell the sugar in it and all as it is a raw material for making sugar. We use it to mix into horse-feeds when their carbohydrate needs start going through the roof, and I have used it as a mulch before too, in little bits of course. I have made other plans to fuel my microbes' breeding, though, which is basically what the sugar is for, it is microbe-food. So instead of molasses I rely on 'bio-foods' which involves me fermenting some fruit to break the sugars down into the most basic, and adding that bio-food to my compost tea. Thanks to the fermentation, I need to bubble a lot longer to make sure all anaerobic bacteria are nicely out-competed by my bennies. Took a while to suss it out properly. But yeah I replace the molasses with fermented bio-foods. Busy making one out of bananas and squash, high potassium content that will turn my general 'veg' tea into quite a nice flowering tea. It's all about feeding the microbes!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 8, 2013)

Alexander Kush. 3 weeks old. I have a few of these running. They have had my eye since I popped them. They may be the most beautiful plants I have grown. I can't believe this is just over 3 weeks old. Fastest budsets I have ever seen. All phenos very, very close.







Alexander Kush


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 8, 2013)

DAMNNNNN GINA!! gandalf what may i ask are the genetics that make up that beast?

nevermind took my lazy ass to google. sorry


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 8, 2013)

*"Alexander Kush"....Cabin Fever Seed Breeders......The Freak:
*
I was harvesting these seeds the day I got news of our son's death, I know that is a harsh beginning to a description, but that is how this hybrid got it's name, It just felt right and sounded memorable. 
This is an excellent pairing, It starts with my best looking male Blue Geez, he was number #7. I used him to dust a couple beautiful, strong, and one of my personal favorites, The Larry cut of OG, I had picked up a few of these at Harborside from Dark Heart Nurseries, DHN does great selection for their clone mothers.
These plants are frost monsters, in fact, that's what I was going to name it first. They show strong trichome production very early into flower, just after 3 weeks or so, the flowers & smaller leaves begin to become encrusted, and it just keeps getting better as flowering progresses, They are hearty and easy to grow, very vigorous in veg, and a very decent yield of AAA+ medicine after about 63 days, let go longer for a more narcotic effect. The odor is very earthy, you can definitely smell the kush/fuel smell and a bit of cheesy sweetness. It's very tasty & smooth when grown organically and after a good cure. 
Medical benefits, Chronic joint/muscle/bone Pain, Anxiety, Insomnia or general Relaxation, good Munchie/Appetite inducer.



I just read this over on the mag. I give all credit to JNugg back in 2007 and the Rev for this info. Just a good quick read.


Welcome brothers & sisters.In this installation of Living Organics,we're going to learn about the glory of organic compost teas.But I'm not talking about the Celestial 
Seasonings sitting on your grocer's shelf.If you're growing in soil and want to learn how to come closer to maximizing the potential of your genetics,read on.You'll learn how to create,administer,and benefit from a largely underutilized technique that has produced some stellar results for me over the years.


You may recall from some of my past articles the nutritional benefits of soil microlife for cannabis plants in fully organic environments.To get a better idea of the advantages of teas,note that a teaspoon of compost contains about one billion beneficial microscopic organisms.However,a teaspoon of organic tea is populated by about four billion microbeasties.Another advantage is that pot plants benefit immediately from teas.Think of teas as organic steroids for your plants.


*Not Just For Roots*

Teas are not only beneficial for your plant roots,but also for leaves.I like to spray a bit on the leaves in a topical application.The benefit comes from the "coating" of microbes that you create on the leaf when you spray it.This basically muscles out any bad microbes.Be sure to cover atleast 70% of the leaf surface with the tea-spray,ensuring that you get both the tops and bottoms.


*Fungus vs. Bacteria*

Most teas are bacteria-dominant.However,in flowering,fungus is a tremendous benefit to your plants.I wouldn't stress this if I hadn't seen for myself what a difference the fungi make.Organic plants are all about fungi when flowering.If the fungi aren't present,there's just no way to push your plants to the limits of yield and quality.In fact,fungi-dominant teas are so good that they're the trick to achieving yields that border on those produced in finely tuned hydroponic environments.

Fungus takes longer to grow than bacteria.In the population race,bacteria always outgrows fungi by a large margin.Thus,when making a fungi-dominant tea,you have to give the fungi a head start.

Fungus plays a special role during flowering,delivering things such as phosphorous to the plants roots.They also breakdown secondary mineral nutrients and ammonium nitrogen available to the roots.Bacteria then convert the ammonium nitrogen to nitric nitrogen.Both varieties of nitrogen,ammonium and nitric,can be used by a cannabis plant and help it grow vigorously.

Nitric Nitrogen:Makes the plants grow shorter & wider,with closer node spacing.

Ammonium Nitrogen:Causes some stretch in the plant.




*Nutrient Flexible*

Teas can provide your plants with more than good bacteria.If your plant are lacking food or you encounter a problem that you need to correct,teas are an excellent vehicle for infusing your soil with nutrients.

Personally,I utilize teas mostly to provide my plants with fungi.How many nutrients you should add to you tea depends on what you already have in your particular soil (and needs of your plants).I pack my soil with tons of long-term nitrogen,phosphorous,and potassium,so I don't have to worry about the tea playing the role of nutrient provider.



*Aerobic vs. Anaerobic Bacteria*

The only real gotcha with organic teas is aeration.You must continually aerate your organic teas.Why?There are two types of bacteria that can develop in you tea : Aerobic and Anaerobic.Anaerobic doesn't need oxygen and is nasty stuff.If you ever smell your tea and it stinks of sewer,don't use it!It means that there's anaerobic activity.A good tea that's rich in aerobic activity will smell like very rich soil (the kind that's teaming with earthworms).Anaerobic teas are bad for more reasons than the fact that they literally smell like shit.They can also manifest E. Coli and introduce things like alcohols,which can kill your plants fast.Good aeration isn't just to supply oxygen to your plant roots.It's also a catalyst that teases the microbes and protozoa out of the compost-or earthworm castings,in the case of vermicompost-without killing them.After the continuous bubbling pushes them out,they consume the nutrients and simple sugars in your tea and multiply in a big way (creating the microlife boom that will,in turn,produce a bust,wherein large numbers of microbes will die their carcasses will nourish your plants' roots).


*Thou Shalt Not*

There are certain varieties of compost and brewing conditions that should be avoided when brewing a batch of organic tea.

*Chlorine*:I've said it before and I'll say it again:Never use chlorinated water on organic soil!This obviously includes teas.But if your only source of water is chlorinated,don't freak out.Simply drop an airstone in an uncovered container of the water for 24 hours.Your chlorine problems will be gone.

*Compost Leachates*:This is just compost squeezed and pressed.It's not very nutrient rich.But it'slack of nutrients isn't the problem (remember,using teas as a vehicle for transporting nutrients to your plants is a supplemental benefit).The problem is anaerobic activity,which can spell death for your plants.

*Compost Extracts*:While these provide more nutrient value than compost leachates,they still contain anaerobic activity (the big "I'm a dumbass" move in the world of organic teas).

*Violent Aeration*:Aeration is your friend and the key to a potent tea that's teaming with good bacteria.But too much aeration on the scale that provides an excessive amount of agitation and turbulence to the tea-is a bad thing becuase it will actually beat the microbeasties to death!Be gentle with the teas;remember that they're teaming with microbes!

*Ultraviolet/HID/Sunlight*:Avoid any high intensity lights or sunlight.Instead,use "normal" house lighting,such as florescent or tungsten.However,avoid any light source near your tea brewer.Regular room lighting is fine,but-as a rule of thumb-dimmer is better.




*Mother Mary's Tea Recipes*

***The measurments below are for a one gallon tea bubbler.When making teas in smaller containers,simply adjust the recipe or dilute the final tea with water.

***In these recipes,brew the tea with an airstone in a one gallon container for 24 to 48 hours.When you're done brewing,strain it through a nylon stocking (for topical/sprayer applications) or a standard strainer (for normal watering applications) and cut it 50/50 using dechlorinated water.

***Fungi-dominant tea compost should be mixed together and kept very wet for three to seven days prior to brewing.Store it high in a room,near the ceiling and in the dark.The microlife and fungi populations will really bloom if you place a heating pad-set to low-below the container (shoot for 68-75 degrees fahrenheit;20-24 degrees celsius).After three days,it will be visibly booming with fungus (what I call "Santa's Beard").Put this in your tea brewer and bubble it (in place of regular compost).

***Prepare for the container to foam up and bubble over.You should place a tray under your tea bubbler and avoid any electrical or other items that may be damaged or unsafe around the bubbling water.



*Vegetattive Stage Recipe*

** One Gallon Water *:* R/O water,rain water,distilled etc. etc.

** One Teaspoon Black Strap Molasses (unsulfured)1-0-5)*:*
Be sure to use only the unsulfured variety.This is because sulfur kills microlife,especially fungus (unless it's elemental sulfur in small ratios).

** One Teaspoon liquid Alaskan Fish Fertilizer (5-1-1)*:*
Fungus and bacteria both love fish ferts and go nuts reproducing when it's included.

** One Cup Earthworm Castings (vermicompost) or good outdoor compost*:*
Vermicompost provides humates,enzymes,protozoa,nemat odes,bacteria,fungus,trace elements,secondary and primary nutrients.

** One Teaspoon Fox Farms Peace Of Mind All Purpose (5-5-5) *:*
Food for the microlife that balances the pH of the tea (to about 6.5-7.2).






*Flowering Stage Recipes*

** One Teaspoon Black Strap Molasses (unsulfured) (1-0-5) *:*
An excellent source of potassium during flowering;bacteria prefer these simple sugars,whereas the fungus prefer more complex sugars derived from various organic matter.

** One Teaspoon Fox Farms Peace Of Mind All Purpose (5-5-5) *:*
Food for the microlife that balances the pH of the tea (to about 6.5-7.2).

** One Teaspoon High Phosphorous Bat Guano (0-4-0) *:*
Fungi love this nutrient and will deliver it to the plant roots.

** One cup Earthworm Castings (vermicompost) or regular compost *: *
Good balance of nutrient (trace and secondary).Also a source for microbes and beneficial elements.

** One teaspoon Maxicrop liquid or 1/2 teaspoon water soluble Maxicrop or kelp/seaweed extract (dry) *: *
A fungal favorite,this is a key tea ingredient that produces a good ratio of happy fungus.It's also booming with trace elements,some nitrogen,and some potassium.

** 1/4 teaspoon Micronized (soft) Rock Phosphate *: *
Fungus attach to the rock phosphate and grow on it.Also a prime source for phosphorous,magnesium & sulfur.




*Fungus Dominant (halfway through flowering) Recipes*

** 1/2 cup Earthworm Castings *: *
See above.

** 1/2 cup Mushroom Compost *: *
This is fungus waiting to happen.A rich source of fungal spores and dense organic matter that fungi like to eat.

** Two tablespoons Powdered,100% Natural rolled oats *: *
Fungi love this nutrient and will deliver it to the plant roots.

** Two teaspoons Kelp Meal *: *
I use kelp meal for several reasons.It's organic matter that fungi like to attach themselves to.Fungi love kelp extracts as a primary food source and the rich traceelements and potassium it introduces.

** 1/4 teaspoon Micronized (soft) Rock Phosphate *: *
Fungus attach to the rock phosphate and grow on it.Also a prime source of phosphorous,magnesium and sulfur.


*The earthworm castings,mushroom compost,oatmeal,and kelp meal are first mixed together and made very wet.After fungus has grown on this blend,place it in your tea bubbler for 24 hours with some additional liquid (or water soluble) kelp/seaweed extract and Micronized (soft) rock phosphate.*
__________________


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 8, 2013)

Sun Maiden phenotypes:

P1:



















P2



















P3













I am finding out right now which are stomper dom.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2013)

Really amazing looking plants mate. Gorgeous deep green, I really dig it a LOT. It is a sad story though... What a day it must've been for the poor fella 

Funny thing, I read a seminar by a Filipino guy, he laughs at our 'organic teas' and carries on to explain how in Korea and Japan, only fermented compost extracts are used. Some even to induce flowering. He uses it along with massive doses of Lacto B and indigenous forset microbes... I must find the link and post it here. My point is that both aerobic and anaerobic bacteria exist in nature, and I have a feeling the key lies in balance. 

Personally I am playing it safe, but my investigations into it will continue for a long time. I have a lot of tomato plants that are going to stand as test subjects this summer. Not TESTING on my reefer, gods no. But I am going to try all organic methods and see how they work


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree with you Hamish. I want to read as much as I can from reputable sources and see what everyone has to say. I know for fact that there are a plethora of ways to grow great meds. There are as many ways as there are growers. I think that being able to discern between the good stuff and the bullshit is the key. I know that a huge key is having great support around you which we do. I know that reading Rrog's thread kicked my ass. It made things click for me just as it did for you. That man has the best way to get his point across. Smooth as hell. I love learning as much as I can about this shit. Organics bonds me to the plants and the bugs. I love it.

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true.html


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2013)

My point is that both aerobic and anaerobic bacteria exist in nature, and I have a feeling the key lies in balance. 
Couldn't have said it better myself. Obviously this man is paying attention! I totally agree with both of you, while I ADORE reading about previous thinkers finds in the realm of tea's I also try experimenting on my own. I have an instinct like Hamish has where I can lead myself to good shit if I pay attention enough lol!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey guys. Just thought I'd pop in and share what I'm working on right now....

My organic runs have been going great, but the one thing I'm noticing is a bit of an early fade. I suspect that this is due to a lot of my organic inputs being leached out of the soil when I water. I think that's the case anyway. To combat this, I have been looking in to something Rrog has turned me on to. Biochar. 

In layman's terms, biochar acts and as nutrient storage device of sorts. Due to it's high porosity, it is able to store organic nutrients (that won't be leached out of the soil), and in the presence of microbes in the soil becomes bio available to the plant at various stages of it's development.

Making your own biochar looks to be a daunting task, so in lieu of being that handy (which I am not), you can pick up a bag of *all natural* charcoal such as Cowboy brand. You want to break this up in to small pieces (around 1/2 inch in diameter) and then activate the biochar. This is a crucial step. If you don't activate it, it can have the opposite effect in your soil by stealing the organic nutrients out of your soil and depriving the plant. There are several ways to activate the biochar which include a bokashi method, or by adding it to a compost pile. I chose a third, quicker option. I have taken some alfalfa meal, kelp meal, and some Espoma Garden tone (in large part because it includes beneficial microbes) and bubble this mix in a few gallons of water for 24 hours. Over the course of a couple days you will soak the biochar in this nutrient solution, allowing it to completely absorb this organic, nutrient rich liquid. 

At this point your biochar is now charged, and ready to be added to your soil mix. I e-mailed Rrog, and am waiting to hear back from him on how much of this activated biochar is to be added per cf of soil ..... and if the soil should be left to further inoculate before placing a cutting in it.

I feel pretty confident that this will address my early fade issue, and give my ladies everything they need throughout their life cycle. I will update this post once Rrog gets back to me.

edit: Per Rrog, 3-4 cups of charged biochar is added per cubic feet of soil.


----------



## May11th (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks to you gandalf, just got sone tea making equipment and a diy dwc system, just put a blueberry seed in it , going to veg until it looks healthy then slam it in flowering, it is the runt so far.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 8, 2013)

May11th said:


> Thanks to you gandalf, just got sone tea making equipment and a diy dwc system, just put a blueberry seed in it , going to veg until it looks healthy then slam it in flowering, it is the runt so far. View attachment 2809971View attachment 2809972





*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to May11th again.
*


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to get some biochar into my next mix for sure. Nice post Hamish.


----------



## beterthanjeff (Sep 8, 2013)

god damn those are healthy mine started to get some yellow leaves 3 weeks in


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> god damn those are healthy mine started to get some yellow leaves 3 weeks in


Welcome to The Green Factory, hang out here for a while and yours will start looking just as good. Trust me that's what happened to my girls


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Welcome to The Green Factory, hang out here for a while and yours will start looking just as good. Trust me that's what happened to my girls


I like that. The Green Factory. I just heard back from some of the guys over at Gage. I have 2 keeper phenos of the Sun Maiden. Possibly 3. Here are a few pictures of the male I am using for F2's. He has the same leaf characterics, internode distance, stem rings, etc. I have him stuffed in a corner for a few weeks until its the right time for him. I have clones of him too.


----------



## May11th (Sep 8, 2013)

Some random stuff. I had a fun day messing around. So gandalf do you know anything about co2? Im doing some reading but id like info from trustworthy sources, I have so many experiments going, wish list would be a aeroponic setup to try. Goodnight all, smoking some of my blueberry and im feeling like a log.


----------



## May11th (Sep 8, 2013)

So what are your current feeding recipes? My leafs die off from week 5 usually well yellow then die, I heard its just irganic fade, I bareky use nitrogen in flowering.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2013)

remineralize.org/ good place for organic heads like us!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 9, 2013)

May11th said:


> So what are your current feeding recipes? My leafs die off from week 5 usually well yellow then die, I heard its just irganic fade, I bareky use nitrogen in flowering.


I think this is a huge point. Why does early fade happen? Is it normal? Are the plants that stay green up to harvest as desirable or even more so to smoke? I have been wondering this myself. I have been thinking, without any science to back this up, that a full on green plant at harvest must contain an excessive amount of nutes still within the plants. Taste may be of lower quality. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rrog (Sep 9, 2013)

Whether to let the nutrients deplete in the soil I think is a holdover from hydro. "Flushing" is a goal with hydro and this seems to be an extension of this. It's debated and I have no real opinion other than that's not what happens in nature and not suitable for No-Till / ROLS type of growing strategy.

The plant will naturally enter a degree of senescence on its own, given that it's an annual grass


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 9, 2013)

I think those are really good points. I also think the flavor can be really strain, and pheno dependent. I've had Skunk fade out really nice, and have a very nice taste after cure. I've also had a Skunk from a different breeder only go 41 days with hardly any fade, and it was also a very marvelous smoke in the end. I would assume some strains would be alot sweeter with a good fade on a plant to make sure of lees nutes retained within the plant matter. On the other hand some strains have such a strong flavor profle to them that you're gonna get a nice taste from them regardless of how much you flush, and they fade. I always think that a little fade is better than none, but it doesn't seem to affect the end result as long as it's cured correctly, and the strain was grown correctly for what it needs, you know. After you grow some genetics a couple of times you get alot better idea of what it needs at all levels including what it needs to cure correctly, and be of quality for your meds. I like the question, but think it's too strain dependent to be answered on a 100% correct level, LOL. Gandalf can shove plants in a dang corner, and then take some pics, and they look healthy, and glossy like they were in an exotic greenhouse somewhere. Lookin beautiful brother. Take er easy folks. Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 9, 2013)

I never flush either. I see much more harm than any good in it. I too am starting to wonder why I chase the green all the time. 

Another question......how is water uptake by a plant different as it approaches its last week or two of life? I am noticing less water intake as the plants get ready to chop. Seem normal? It's sad how I never paid attention to this before.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmmm... That's an interesting question. I have Blumats attached so I keep constant moisture but not sure about consumption at that time.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 9, 2013)

Plants do uptake half as much water in the last 7-10 days. In somas book,eds hand book, jorges videos and books, and DJ shorts book. They all say the same thing. I kinda flush. I water with molasses water the 3rd and 2nd to last watering. Then just water the last. Then let them dry out almost completely. To get a nice fade. Imo it tastes better and is smoother but through whole grow. Lately I've been doing teas every other watering. Just water the others. Can't find the barley flour after moving. To broke to buy anything right now. So no enzyme teas. But there's enzymes in the compost teas anyway.
also I'm still doing rols. I'm completely out of nutes. I got some dr earth tomato & vegetable and kelp meal. Top dressing with that. Its working really good to my surprise. The dr. Earth stuff has all kinds of bennies in it too.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I think this is a huge point. Why does early fade happen? Is it normal? Are the plants that stay green up to harvest as desirable or even more so to smoke? I have been wondering this myself. I have been thinking, without any science to back this up, that a full on green plant at harvest must contain an excessive amount of nutes still within the plants. Taste may be of lower quality. What do you guys think?


I think it would totally fuck with the way the elders taught me to discern ripening flowers...i.e when the flowers start to pull the chlorophyll outa the fans its in an attempt to get everything she can before the final phase of ripening. If they stayed green the whole time it'd would throw me off fer sure.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I never flush either. I see much more harm than any good in it. I too am starting to wonder why I chase the green all the time.
> 
> Another question......how is water uptake by a plant different as it approaches its last week or two of life? I am noticing less water intake as the plants get ready to chop. Seem normal? It's sad how I never paid attention to this before.


Mycos is right strain dependent in regards to this also maybe? I usually just let the ladies tell me what they want from week 6 of flower on. Less uptake during chop date is a good thang!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 9, 2013)

The only plants that are still sucking water up like normal are the Kali Mists and the Kali Bubba. Everything close to chop is shutting it down considerably.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am noticing less water intake as the plants get ready to chop. Seem normal? It's sad how I never paid attention to this before.


 Hey stop talkin yourself down before I take the next flight over with express purpose to kick you in the NUTS LOL... Nah bro, you can't take notice of everything from the get-go eh. The road to mastery is walked in baby steps, one fascinating detail at a time. You've got a lot on your plate and you explore more things than anybody I know. There are MANY little details that are still off your radar that you will be discovering and paying attention to as time passes. I think learning about reefer can be a lifetime journey. And you seem to really enjoy new discoveries! 

Sad my ass LOL. You're one amazing cat, you know that bro? We all respect you for your humble approach to this beautiful ally we have in Ganja mate. Keep rockin', the rest of us will be doing our best to keep up with you!


----------



## Rrog (Sep 9, 2013)

Lemme know when you fly in for the nut flattening


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 9, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Lemme know when you fly in for the nut flattening




I no longer really water the plants. I water the microlife and the soil. I don't run the blumats yet so I worry about walking that line of letting my soil dry out enough without killing the beneficials within. It is a strange balance. I used to let my soil dry out so that the roots would seek out water and grow. I guess I am wondering how dry can it get before the herd suffers? Nature has wet-dry cycles.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 9, 2013)

I hear you on the wet-dry cycles. The blumats are not actually a constant-moisture. They fluctuate across a range, from like 5kPa to 10. 

One of the near-universal comments from blumat users is increased growth when you maintain that moisture zone.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I no longer really water the plants. I water the microlife and the soil. I don't run the blumats yet so I worry about walking that line of letting my soil dry out enough without killing the beneficials within. It is a strange balance. I used to let my soil dry out so that the roots would seek out water and grow. I guess I am wondering how dry can it get before the herd suffers? Nature has wet-dry cycles.


 I'd say you can safely continue this practice mate. Remember that your bennies live in HYDROSCOPIC water which is a THIN layer of only a few molecules, adhering to soil particles via static charge. One has to heat the soil to boil this off most of the time. But I know that you know this mate, you're thinking not blinking  Page 32, Teaming With Microbes...

EDIT: I'm not even going to look up blumats, I just know I'll have to import them, sigh... Then again one quick googling won't hurt...


----------



## Trousers (Sep 9, 2013)

Gandalf, will try the *Mother Mary's Tea Recipes*

Thanks!

I use a small airstone and next batch I think I will run the pump 15 minutes on then 15 minutes off. 
What do you think?






st0wandgrow said:


> Hey guys. Just thought I'd pop in and share what I'm working on right now....
> 
> My organic runs have been going great, but the one thing I'm noticing is a bit of an early fade. I suspect that this is due to a lot of my organic inputs being leached out of the soil when I water. I think that's the case anyway. To combat this, I have been looking in to something Rrog has turned me on to. *Biochar*.



I use airpots and have low RH and am noticing the same thing on one nute hungry plant. I will amend my soil mix for the next run. 
That sounds like it may fix it. 

Thanks!


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gandalf so i looked into the vortex brewer yesterday and just now my phone rings and someone asks for me by name..strange as i am a herit and don't like talking to many.So anyway long story short it's the guy from the vortex brewer company just calling to answer any questions i may have.
Must say i was impressed that they would go that far to give me a call just to satisfy any curiosities i had.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

Trousers man you've got the best avatar of ALL TIME. Did you photoshop a Bin Laden beard onto a pic of yourself as a kid? It's EPIC man, gives me a laugh every time.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 9, 2013)

You guys aren't watering to the point it drains, are you? How is the water removing nutrients unless it drains?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> Gandalf so i looked into the vortex brewer yesterday and just now my phone rings and someone asks for me by name..strange as i am a herit and don't like talking to many.So anyway long story short it's the guy from the vortex brewer company just calling to answer any questions i may have.
> Must say i was impressed that they would go that far to give me a call just to satisfy any curiosities i had.


 Wow. Just.. wow. Give the man your money! THAT is service. You just know if anything goes wrong he's there to back you up. Is this Microbeman? I am buying one of his scopes soon, just saving the last bucks.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

Rrog said:


> You guys aren't watering to the point it drains, are you? How is the water removing nutrients unless it drains?


 My gods this thread's on fire! Good point Rrog. Never thought of that simple little thing myself. I come from coco growing where ten percent runoff is required most of the time to do exactly that and avoid salt build-up. Now I'm just watering not feeding yet no need to feed these lush organic babies so far, but the water-till-runoff habit hasn't been broken. So top up to BEFORE runoff is the way forward in Living Soil then? Good to know.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Sep 9, 2013)

Got my Deep Blue in the first week of feeding. The one has been slow and colourless but seems to be coming to life.


Here is my first go at cloning, 4 clones from my Herijuana.


Have all 6 plants started on the Go Organics line up.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 9, 2013)

Hamish- I use a sphagnum peat base. In a fabric Geopot. I really love it and always have the soil dialed in the way I think (opinion time) is best. This is a slight fluctuation in soil moisture level (kPa) I also use these to actually measure this kPa: Tensiometer

So I avoid runoff altogether


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Hamish- I use a sphagnum peat base. In a fabric Geopot. I really love it and always have the soil dialed in the way I think (opinion time) is best. This is a slight fluctuation in soil moisture level (kPa) I also use these to actually measure this kPa: Tensiometer
> 
> So I avoid runoff altogether


 I won't need my arm twisted to invest in one of these babies. More grow toys, bring it ON  I might be a little obsessive about measuring stuff, but it all gets logged and eventually charted and it really has helped me out doing things that way. I love research, bit of a freak for it actually. Thanks for that bud!


----------



## Rrog (Sep 9, 2013)

I LOVE them. Super sensitive and accurate as all hell. I like to know what's happening.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 9, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rrog again.



*


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Hamish- I use a sphagnum peat base. In a fabric Geopot. I really love it and always have the soil dialed in the way I think (opinion time) is best. This is a slight fluctuation in soil moisture level (kPa) I also use these to actually measure this kPa: Tensiometer
> 
> So I avoid runoff altogether


oh my im in love!! want one really really bad!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 9, 2013)

Rrog said:


> I LOVE them. Super sensitive and accurate as all hell. I like to know what's happening.


please tell me there not 500?


----------



## Rrog (Sep 9, 2013)

nah. Like $70 I think. Built very well.


----------



## May11th (Sep 9, 2013)

Man I have one bean in veg that just started to burn , any clue of what kind of burn it is? Sensitive lil shit.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow. So what in your soil? Are you using bottles?


----------



## May11th (Sep 10, 2013)

I was using bottles and it was in cheap bag soil but looked healthy up until a week ago.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 10, 2013)

If you have some EWC (Earthworm Compost) that can help to stabilize things. Apply as a drench. Might increase the CEC of the soil and lock up some stuff


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2013)

Rrog said:


> If you have some EWC (Earthworm Compost) that can help to stabilize things. Apply as a drench. Might increase the CEC of the soil and lock up some N


 That stuff is starting to look like one of the most versatile and useful organic additives. Getting my wormy bins mid next month, and maybe I'll chuck a shark in there like VTMi'kmaq suggested LOL. Not an endangered Great White, just a small little ragged-tooth shark or so.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 10, 2013)

Ya- except that CEC has nothing to do with N! LOL! I guess I needed a bit more Java!

EWC is the #1 amendment IMHO. If a person works on this, amends this, it'll do so much, including immune response. Highly, highly recommended.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 10, 2013)

EWC = black gold! Stuff is muddy however so drainage be a must. Lol on the N comment. Anyone ever use Tera Cota clay in soil? I had dirted aquariums and used the red clay for very high CEC and great source of iron.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> EWC = black gold! Stuff is muddy however so drainage be a must. Lol on the N comment. Anyone ever use Tera Cota clay in soil? I had dirted aquariums and used the red clay for very high CEC and great source of iron.


 Dude. I did not appreciate your random insult on the feeding 101 page. Burned my plants indeed. Don't bring that attitude here buddy. This thread is CIVILIZED.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 10, 2013)

There are clay powders in the recipe that I support. Definitely a CEC PLUS


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> That stuff is starting to look like one of the most versatile and useful organic additives. Getting my wormy bins mid next month, and maybe I'll chuck a shark in there like VTMi'kmaq suggested LOL. Not an endangered Great White, just a small little ragged-tooth shark or so.


whoa wait a minute now I hadn't realized great whites were an endangered species, but shit mang nowadays with how destructive we are as a race whats not endangered? Yeah i'd LOVE to have an ocean beach to source some goodies from. My grandmother who is as native American as one can get nowadays used to catch sucker fish and plant them in her garden in the fall in preparation for next years plots. I understand her methods now!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Dude. I did not appreciate your random insult on the feeding 101 page. Burned my plants indeed. Don't bring that attitude here buddy. This thread is CIVILIZED.


Just went and read said comment. the only thing crispy on Hamish is his brain after smoking dude? maybe you were attempting to be funny? IDK but sheet mang that was outa left field!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 10, 2013)

Rrog said:


> There are clay powders in the recipe that I support. Definitely a CEC PLUS


Yeah I used to grind up the red clay. Amazing stuff really...very high CEC, loads of iron, PH buffer, and it'll even bring out red in plants!!! I even made some little red clay balls once as a bonus for the roots. When CAREFULLY transplanting it was very cool to see the roots swarming around the Tera Cota. The red clay is the good stuff, grey stuff sucks. You can get a brick of it from arts n crafts stores for 10$. Another high CEC clay is an oil dry called Safe T Sorb (green bag only)! They sell it at Tractor Supply stores. Dirty as fuck, but well worth the long rinse. Its like fluffy kitty litter that doesn't get mushy. I'm going to be using both of these clays in my next grow w/peat, perlite, dolomite, and microbe goodies. Figured if it worked great for sensitive exotic aquarium plants, it'll do miracles for weed. Oh and sorry again Hamish. Keep forgetting about the sensitive thing. I still like you and please forgive my bluntness.


----------



## May11th (Sep 10, 2013)

Good to know, I transplant ed it into supersoil w ewc, guano,Oyster shell, fishbone meal, kelp meal, bone char, azomite, humic acid, and a few others im wajed and baked hardcore right now off some of my own super skunk and damn its gonna be a good day.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 10, 2013)

Safe T Sorb is mostly Montmorillonite Clay, which I also have in the recipe, but in powdered form. Good stuff as you say.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 10, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Safe T Sorb is mostly Montmorillonite Clay, which I also have in the recipe, but in powdered form. Good stuff as you say.


Damn it...I will stump you soon enough lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Damn it...I will stump you soon enough lol.


First show us what you can do. Pics please. I would LOVE to see your grow mate


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 10, 2013)

idk why but I feel like eating a couple hits of lucy! wtf is wrong with me these days lol, thought id grown outa that shit mang! But the spirit wants what the spirit wants dude! May be best for me to have a perception change again lol!here's some feburary 2012 kosher kush I ran my first good tea on. loved em! Still have 6 unpopped kosher beans.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> First show us what you can do. Pics please. I would LOVE to see your grow mate


You can visit my journal if you'd like. I'm very open to advice.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Sep 10, 2013)

I know I'm new to this whole world of growing and knowledge but I'm loving the organics feeding! I have never had such good looking young plants. After only 1 feeding my clones are coming to life looking amazing and ones even starting to look like a little bush. I wish I had started my Heri out with Organic feed instead of making the switch when I transplanted into 5gal bags. The Heri I have are frosty as all hell, I can only imagine how good these clones will look when they get there.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation Gand!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2013)

Guys, I am now LITERALLY laughing and crying all at once. Could feel it comin' on a minute ago but now it's here... I never told any of you the crazy time my wife has been having, constant pain, joint stiffness, digestive problems, anxiety, depression... Today I had to wait a whole 4 hours while the doctors found time to squeeze her in, no appointments available but she was in so much pain I though she'd burst an appendix. Hospital, x-rays the lot.

At least we now have a final diagnosis of Fibromyalgia. So much relief in the fact we finally KNOW. So sad to know there's no cure and this is for life. I apologise for being a damn asshole on a few occasions today, stress is no excuse. Sorry BatBoy. My bad. 

I will be around a bit less for a while. There's a lot I need to figure out. But I think Myco already handed me the answer on a silver platter. Time to bust out the oil making rig and buy some gel-caps. Weird day...

Why post this news on Gandalf's thread? Because he is the MAN that turned me onto this True Organic thing. I now have the best medicine. That deserves my deepest gratitude. And Rrog completed the picture. I LOVE you guys! Thanks for giving me what I needed, before I knew exactly how much I will be needing it. The best meds possible.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 10, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 2812110
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation Gand!


That was fast. Pretty cool transaction huh?. I am so glad for you bro. Look the hell out. I want some serious updates from you. When are you dropping them?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Guys, I am now LITERALLY laughing and crying all at once. Could feel it comin' on a minute ago but now it's here... I never told any of you the crazy time my wife has been having, constant pain, joint stiffness, digestive problems, anxiety, depression... Today I had to wait a whole 4 hours while the doctors found time to squeeze her in, no appointments available but she was in so much pain I though she'd burst an appendix. Hospital, x-rays the lot.
> 
> At least we now have a final diagnosis of Fibromyalgia. So much relief in the fact we finally KNOW. So sad to know there's no cure and this is for life. I apologise for being a damn asshole on a few occasions today, stress is no excuse. Sorry BatBoy. My bad.
> 
> ...



My thoughts are with your wife Hamish. I hope she feels better. Take care of yourself so you can take care of her bro. I am glad you have a definitive diagnosis. Running around without answers is horrible for people. I am off to find out what strains work best for fibromyalgia. Healing vibes your way bro.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 10, 2013)

Illegal Wonder said:


> I know I'm new to this whole world of growing and knowledge but I'm loving the organics feeding! I have never had such good looking young plants. After only 1 feeding my clones are coming to life looking amazing and ones even starting to look like a little bush. I wish I had started my Heri out with Organic feed instead of making the switch when I transplanted into 5gal bags. The Heri I have are frosty as all hell, I can only imagine how good these clones will look when they get there.
> 
> View attachment 2812067View attachment 2812068View attachment 2812069View attachment 2812070


They do look really beautiful. Clone the clones when they are ready. Keep that strain.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 10, 2013)

Trying to sell the wife on the idea of having a bin of worms, with the idea being that I collect their poop, in the basement. 
She is fine with having a box of shit for a cat, but worm poo is weird?


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Sep 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> They do look really beautiful. Clone the clones when they are ready. Keep that strain.


That is definitely the plan! I feel there were 2 good mothers in my grow and I'd like to see what I can do with them after gaining more experience... I'm going to hold on to my best 2 or 3 and grow them with the Deep Blue seedlings I have on the go. If one of my Blue's is male there may be love in the air...


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey GandalfdaGreen I just wanted to share some pics with you and Thank you for the tea recipes my friend, I hope you don't mind me sharing my pics with you


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow. What strain is that beautiful flower? Great work. I bet that will taste better than it looks...if that is possible.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Wow. What strain is that beautiful flower? Great work. I bet that will taste better than it looks...if that is possible.


 It came from a bag of some purps I tasted a small popcorn bud and it was awesome Thanks again my friend


----------



## May11th (Sep 10, 2013)

I get a chubby for purple weed. Looks great I need some temps to drop so I can get some too , gdp, thc bomb and blueberry should turn purp.


----------



## Crankyxr (Sep 10, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Hey GandalfdaGreen I just wanted to share some pics with you and Thank you for the tea recipes my friend, I hope you don't mind me sharing my pics with youView attachment 2812325View attachment 2812327View attachment 2812329View attachment 2812332


Loving the spectrum of colors!
Great work myers!


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks Black Jesus me too, Cant wait till she is cured ...


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Guys, I am now LITERALLY laughing and crying all at once. Could feel it comin' on a minute ago but now it's here... I never told any of you the crazy time my wife has been having, constant pain, joint stiffness, digestive problems, anxiety, depression... Today I had to wait a whole 4 hours while the doctors found time to squeeze her in, no appointments available but she was in so much pain I though she'd burst an appendix. Hospital, x-rays the lot.
> 
> At least we now have a final diagnosis of Fibromyalgia. So much relief in the fact we finally KNOW. So sad to know there's no cure and this is for life. I apologise for being a damn asshole on a few occasions today, stress is no excuse. Sorry BatBoy. My bad.
> 
> ...


I've always found the higher CBD strains to help quite a bit with my Fibro. Also, the daily capsules of oil have really been a lifesaver, I really mean it bro. Don't forget it was you that gave me the idea for em in the first place, and Gandalf with the idea of slathering that crap on my rolls. You too have been one of the biggest boons I've had in my medical scene in quite some time. I can't even tell you guys how much I appreciate, and love you too. You have really helped me get back alot of my life. I have alot of my pain from the Fibro in my face, hands, and back. Sometimes cold packs will help with that while others just trying to put them on is murder. Heating pads can help at times too, but it can be the same thing with the sensitivity. I have a bunch of lidocaine patches that can be helpful too when it gets real bad. I use to have a butt load of Marcaine I think it was that I would drop onto places that would hurt real bad, but I won't tell you how I came across it. Fibro can be down right bleek bro so anything that can help will be appreciated, believe me. I'll sharpen up on all the different triggers, and we can go over them, and see to what depth this has hold over your lady. I think there are 13-15 triggers or some crap. It's just regions of your body if I remember right. Face, Hands, back, legs, abdominal, and so on. I know alot of it can be found on-line at places like web-md, and all those. Take care of each other, and try to be patient as she'll be tired, and hungry, but unable to eat, and all the other stuff I'm sure you too have been dealing with. I truly am sorry to hear about the diagnosis, but it does give you a chance to finally fight back some now that you know what you're fighting, you know. My thoughts, and prayers are with you , and your lady my friend. Peace, Love, and Light to you, and yours!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2013)

You guys are AWESOME. Myco, we will be talking a LOT about this, you me and my girl. There is nobody I trust more on the topic. Especially considering it took the medical profession in South Africa 40 bloody years to figure this one out for her. We now know about the 'triggers' too, that's how our GP finally figured it out. He took to 'em with a bit of pressure using fingertips and certain places caused massive discomfort. Neck, back, back of arms I think, few more... Not quite completely lucid about it all yet, but we will definitely be talkin' bro. Large scale hash-oil making coming right up!


----------



## Rrog (Sep 10, 2013)

Myco you're a kind heart. Thanks for offering help. 

Hamish- best to know the enemy. Fibro is one of the classic afflictions helped by the Canna, isn't it?


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 10, 2013)

Rrog you help everyone out with their organics, and might I say you do a hell of a job at it bro. You have a very huge wealth of knowledge about organics, and I've seen you help many people with it. If I know anything it's suffering with fibro, and little tips, and tricks to help. If I didn't offer the help knowing I could do so, it would be wrong, it's that simple. Peace, Light, and love to everyone on this fair night. Please say a prayer for Hamish, and his lady, I think they deserve it.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 10, 2013)

My Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby aka Harlequin Jo just took on way more meaning to me. Part of my coming to test at Gage was too work with the medical strains. I know now why I am running this strain. I will pay these special attention.

I am going to order a few packs of the Freedom Baby to begin to play with. Tell her we are on it.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> My Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby aka Harlequin Jo just took on way more meaning to me. Part of my coming to test at Gage was too work with the medical strains. I know now why I am running this strain. I will pay these special attention.
> 
> I am going to order a few packs of the Freedom Baby to begin to play with. Tell her we are on it.


This is the only real medication that has worked for me......EVER! I've had one problem or another since child hood not even being able to drink milk as a baby. I had to eat something called neutramagen or some crap as a baby. I'm pretty sure now that my symptoms have all been from something called "Clinical EndoCannabanoid Deficiency" If you spend a lifetime with an imbalance of cannabanoids in your system it can do some weird stuff to your body. Believe it or not folks it's true! your body needs cannabanoids in it to regulate many a function throughout your body. Your endocannabanoid system regulates most of your digestion, but is not limited to that function at all. The system is found in your brain, and also in your peripheral nervous system. I think anybody could find reading about this to be interesting, and worthwhile. The Fibro, and Crohn's, and alot of other diseases people get are symptoms of a bigger problem being that of a cannabanoid deficiency. I know it's hard for alot of folks to swallow that, but I really find it to be true. I've been taking oil like water lately, and haven't had to take one digestive aid, one pain pill of any kind including tylenol, nor have I been sick, and all this with some of the highest stress I've ever been under. That pretty much says it all for me. I've been eating fine, and most of my fibro issues are under control as long as I use regularly. Take cannabis out of the picture, and introduce western medicine I'm constantly in, and out of the hospital, and miserable beyond comprehension without coming to visit me. I really think that strains like Gandalfs Harlequin Jo are the future of medicine in more than one way. You find that just right pheno brother, and we'll pass that girl around like a loose joint at a concert, or a loose girl at a concert, which ever works, LOL. OOOH, I shouldn't say that, sorry ladies. Enjoy your evening everyone. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 10, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> This is the only real medication that has worked for me......EVER! I've had one problem or another since child hood not even being able to drink milk as a baby. I had to eat something called neutramagen or some crap as a baby. I'm pretty sure now that my symptoms have all been from something called "Clinical EndoCannabanoid Deficiency" If you spend a lifetime with an imbalance of cannabanoids in your system it can do some weird stuff to your body. Believe it or not folks it's true! your body needs cannabanoids in it to regulate many a function throughout your body. Your endocannabanoid system regulates most of your digestion, but is not limited to that function at all. The system is found in your brain, and also in your peripheral nervous system. I think anybody could find reading about this to be interesting, and worthwhile. The Fibro, and Crohn's, and alot of other diseases people get are symptoms of a bigger problem being that of a cannabanoid deficiency. I know it's hard for alot of folks to swallow that, but I really find it to be true. I've been taking oil like water lately, and haven't had to take one digestive aid, one pain pill of any kind including tylenol, nor have I been sick, and all this with some of the highest stress I've ever been under. That pretty much says it all for me. I've been eating fine, and most of my fibro issues are under control as long as I use regularly. Take cannabis out of the picture, and introduce western medicine I'm constantly in, and out of the hospital, and miserable beyond comprehension without coming to visit me. I really think that strains like Gandalfs Harlequin Jo are the future of medicine in more than one way. You find that just right pheno brother, and we'll pass that girl around like a loose joint at a concert, or a loose girl at a concert, which ever works, LOL. OOOH, I shouldn't say that, sorry ladies. Enjoy your evening everyone. Peace, Light, and Love.


I looked up EDC... Mate, the first three things listed as possibly having EDC as its root are fibro, migraines and IBS... She suffers from all of them, diagnosed by the docs. You are a life saver, literally. Gandalf, you literally choked me up now mate. Wow. THANK YOU. And Rrog, once again you are one of my GURUS now brother. Your offer to help with the raw materials might just be one of the big pieces of a puzzle that is slowly falling together. I can't believe I have met all you people. Almost afraid to go sleep in case I wake up and RIU was a great dream... Love and Light to all of you, and to everybody you hold dear!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2013)

Myco, correct me if I'm wrong but isn't fibro considered an auto-immune disease? Chrons, ulceritive colitis, rheumatoid arthritis being some others. I have a patient with ulceritive colitis and we have messed with various concoctions. The best one I've come up with so far is just a dry ice extraction using my 160 micron bubble bag. The nice part with this method is that you can agitate a little longer and not worry about plant matter getting in to the tincture, because it's actually beneficial. The dry ice does a nice job making a fine enough powder of the plant matter that it mixes nicely with something like coconut oil.... not to mention it does a thorough job of extracting the trichomes.. With other methods I've tried, you're either leaving a stubstanital amount of medicine behind on the bud, or you're using a solvent that is extremely flammable and/or not healthy to ingest . The coconut oil is heated in a rice cooker, and the kief is added. Heat on low for 30 minutes and that's it. The easiest, and most effective way that I have found.

Having said that, Myco and Hamish I am all ears where you guys are concerned. I would love to hear and learn from both of you with what your experiences have been. Always looking to improve. Being the demonized drug that weed is, we are left to learn from one another on forums like this.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

Fibro is psychosomatic, meaning its all about how nerves and brain process stuff, its one if the main reasons it took so long to pick up far as my wife goes and also why it has both physical and psychological effects on the sufferer. I can teach you a lot about good water extractions, proper Nederhash, dry ice methods are alright but don't come close... You don't want all the trichs for top quality either, you want the small immature ones to either stay on the bud or get washed away trust me. Plant matter is taken care of after extraction by washing with pure icy water if you agitated too much or if you want connoisseur grade bubble hash. I had to pay to learn this stuff but I never made a promise to not pass the knowledge along for free


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys I just made such a dumbass move... New MH globe for the mommy tent. 400 watts as always. Didn't take the extra lumens into account so I friggin bleached my seedlings. Lifted the hood a helluva lot and gave 'em a lot of time with the tent left open to give them a break from all that intense light. I know they'll be looking better really soon, for a while there I was a bit stumped. I can be a retard at times. Anyhow, Bodhi's Dream Beaver at exactly 14 days after germ. All yellow poor things


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh and Tahoe OG, cloned off my mom I thought had gone mental. SUPER stoked I learned the real problem with the herms. I just had to put some of the same strain in the same place and keep a very close eye, I am making DEAD certain I solved the problem. Seems like I have. Yeah I know, Swerve can be a real dick, CC's genes can be really risky, but my Tahoe lady has served me well. Looks like she will continue doing so. Holding thumbs!

3 1/2 weeks (roughly) into flower:


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 11, 2013)

I would love to learn how to make a wider selection of concentrates from you guys. I've done the dry ice method, and learned how to decarbolyze or however you pronounce that. Getting out the extra Co2 that is, so your hash doesn't degrade from it. I have the B.H.O. down pretty good thanks to Hamish, but my water hash always has a nasty wet taste to it. I've done it a hundred different ways, and have also tried drying it out in a vac chamber thinking it would help, but not really. I don't know if the humidity is a factor where i live or what, but my flowers dry out perfectly where I am, I don't understand. That's the only reason I don't make water extract, I hate the dang flavor at the end. My B.H.O. that I make tastes like friggin skittles after I'm done with the Blue O.G. Why would I want to waste something like that on bad results, you know. Plus when I medicate with it, the oil takes away so much of the aches, and pains. I would love to get to that stage with water extraction though to by-pass the butane. At this point though a little butane is a small price to pay to have so much of my life back. 

I really like the new Avatar Hamish. It looks like a pissed off mantis about to fight or something, really diggin it bro. You're right on about the auto-immune thing Stow. it seems alot of treatment resistant ailments respond quite well to canna-meds. I think it's more of the cbd having an effect than the thc though. I think the higher cbd starins like maybe 20%, and above have an extremely positive effect on any inflammation, and digestive issues one has with them. I'm also starting to think that strains with higher thc-v would be a great help as well with the Psychological effects that come with the ailments too. I really need to get somewhere that i can start breeding more beneficial strains for people. I know personally what they need, and if I don't make some kind of effort to help, it would literally be a crime in my eyes. I'm not trying to say only I know what these folks need, but having a back ground like i do would be a huge benefit to getting these meds right, you know. I just feel a real responsibility to these people being one of them is all I'm trying to say.

I'm glad to see you were able to salvage a small part of the Tahoe's Hamish. Lemon pledge goodness on it's way . I think the lemonene could also be beneficial for your lady. Personally I just try to get as much cannabanoids in me as possible to feel better. Talk to you soon brother. Enjoy your day everyone. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I would love to learn how to make a wider selection of concentrates from you guys. I've done the dry ice method, and learned how to decarbolyze or however you pronounce that. Getting out the extra Co2 that is, so your hash doesn't degrade from it. I have the B.H.O. down pretty good thanks to Hamish, but my water hash always has a nasty wet taste to it. I've done it a hundred different ways, and have also tried drying it out in a vac chamber thinking it would help, but not really. I don't know if the humidity is a factor where i live or what, but my flowers dry out perfectly where I am, I don't understand. That's the only reason I don't make water extract, I hate the dang flavor at the end. My B.H.O. that I make tastes like friggin skittles after I'm done with the Blue O.G. Why would I want to waste something like that on bad results, you know. Plus when I medicate with it, the oil takes away so much of the aches, and pains. I would love to get to that stage with water extraction though to by-pass the butane. At this point though a little butane is a small price to pay to have so much of my life back.
> 
> I really like the new Avatar Hamish. It looks like a pissed off mantis about to fight or something, really diggin it bro. You're right on about the auto-immune thing Stow. it seems alot of treatment resistant ailments respond quite well to canna-meds. I think it's more of the cbd having an effect than the thc though. I think the higher cbd starins like maybe 20%, and above have an extremely positive effect on any inflammation, and digestive issues one has with them. I'm also starting to think that strains with higher thc-v would be a great help as well with the Psychological effects that come with the ailments too. I really need to get somewhere that i can start breeding more beneficial strains for people. I know personally what they need, and if I don't make some kind of effort to help, it would literally be a crime in my eyes. I'm not trying to say only I know what these folks need, but having a back ground like i do would be a huge benefit to getting these meds right, you know. I just feel a real responsibility to these people being one of them is all I'm trying to say.
> 
> I'm glad to see you were able to salvage a small part of the Tahoe's Hamish. Lemon pledge goodness on it's way . I think the lemonene could also be beneficial for your lady. Personally I just try to get as much cannabanoids in me as possible to feel better. Talk to you soon brother. Enjoy your day everyone. Peace, Light, and Love.


Myco, if you like high CBD... 
Barney's Farm LSD. 
It grows like a tree. 
A ganja rhyme by me


----------



## Rrog (Sep 11, 2013)

I like the direction this thread has taken


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 11, 2013)

I've wanted to pick some L.S.D. up for a while now TBH. I've seen alot of people grow it with a high level of success, and nice yields too. I know one gentleman on R.I.U. that loves the strain, and recommends it to just about everyone. I have some G-13 x Skunk#1, and also some Afghani X Skunk#1 to start working with after I move. It would kill me to get that killer pheno, and then have to leave it behind, you know. I'm really trying to just keep myself in herb until I leave, and then go crazy with it once I get there. Now that I know the MJ helps so much I need to find the lowest possible dose that's still therapeutic anyways, and i guess now would be a good time to find out. I'd seriously rather chop on myself with razor blades than be nauseous though, so I'm gonna take it slow lowering my doses. The messed up thing is I'm 100% functional on the higher dose, and have really been enjoying life lately, it kills me to have to give that up to any degree. I don't think lowering it by small increments will be too bad though. I've been looking into getting something called an essential vape. I like that you can carry around different concentrates like ice wax, and B.H.O. in it's various forms, and just pop different vials on the vape, and medicate. You can have some for digestion, and others for pain, and be able to keep them separate, without it being a pain in the butt or having a bunch of big containers. It just uses small ones like people keep powders in. Put the vial in, heat it, medicate, and go about your day. You don't need a big torch or anything to use it, and it comes with a nice little case as well. I just like it I guess, makes sense to me. I never sit around taking large doses, but I do have to take a crap ton of small doses throughout the day to make it work best. I find when I take larger doses it just starts to make me tired, and then I want to nap, and usually wake up feeling sore, and more tired. Have a blessed day people. Peace and love.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 11, 2013)

Would be cool if MI was known as the state that makes the best RSO from the best high-CBD strains. We're a compassionate Canna-State


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Guys I just made such a dumbass move... New MH globe for the mommy tent. 400 watts as always. Didn't take the extra lumens into account so I friggin bleached my seedlings. Lifted the hood a helluva lot and gave 'em a lot of time with the tent left open to give them a break from all that intense light. I know they'll be looking better really soon, for a while there I was a bit stumped. I can be a retard at times. Anyhow, Bodhi's Dream Beaver at exactly 14 days after germ. All yellow poor things


I have done this before.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 11, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have done this before.


I just did with my freebie grow lol I ignored it and went about resolving it lol, hey im a stoner damnit! lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

Rrog said:


> I like the direction this thread has taken


It's the magic of Gandalf da Green infecting us all with his healing energy and super-loving nature! When he speaks to you it's as if the words wrap around you and give you a big bear-hug 

Myco, the 'wet' flavour in your water hash... That's our old enemy to the taste-buds, chlorophyll. It is VERY easy to sort out brother! Do your pull using your bubble bags, however many you use, whatever grade to the screen. Put the whole lot, ALL the bags, into a fresh dry bucket. Pour more ICY water in and pull the bags right back out. You can repeat this process a few times if you wish, the trick is to get ZERO green residue staying in the water, that way you KNOW it's not in your hash. You don't quite need to go THAT far as you WILL lose trichs in the process. But once that nasty stuff is all washed away, you end up with a pure product that can be anything from blonde to gold to the colour of excellent dried coffee. And THAT, my friend, is DANK Hashish  It's all in the wash, brother, it's all in the wash! Just like with the BHO, it is a process getting there that requires more patience than most of the guys writing the instructionals have.

You can even clean a bagless water-hash to a level where it will be really tasty. That will be more like the oldschool Afghani or Moroccan screen-rubs, still EXCELLENT. It might not bubble like when using bubble-bags, but it will be good enough to get your ancestors high when you smoke a chillum


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 11, 2013)

F1's of Kali Mist #4 (best pheno) x Daybreaker, Sun Maiden * x Daybreaker will be ready soon. They are really getting big. Remember the old organic hydro experiment? It's purpose was to make beans for me. I looked at it a month ago and it was the perfect situtaion for beans. I am laughing my ass off. The foot tall corn stalk plants are healthy and the buds are tiny and full of beans. I have not found seeds anywhere else in the room so I guess it worked. The SM is the stomper pheno for sure. I have Daybreakers in bloom. They are tough looking plants. Hearty. They smell like skunky jet fuel. I have a feeling they'll be pretty strong smoke. Daybreaker is Chemdawg D x Joseph OG. I like your pictures Hamish. The new Avatar is cool.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks like Hamish' avatar is whipping up a witches brew over an unseen teeny fire


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

I think alot of us have bleached a plant or two.
I did 1 plant after just getting a new bulb.
I usually just do 5-6 per 1k,and move some not 
alot around,and guess the 1 i didnt move.

And..... being out of town for 2 days didn't help!
Beech


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 11, 2013)

I think if you have used hid, at one point you've either bleached a plant out some or down right fried one crispy. Unfortunately it's kind of an occupational hazard. Nice catch though, plenty of life in her to salvage bro. I like the idea of the "Unknown Kush" Like a soldier that gave it's life for greater good, you know. That's a memorial I would visit. Bring a fat bud, and smoke it out of a giant, intricate glass bong on site or some crap, ROFL. Everyone can send in old, broken bongs, and we can make a wall with them the way they do old rifles. I'm very interested to see what it looks like in flower as it seems all my interest lately has waned toward indicas, quite the turn around for me actually. I've always been about that thc, but it's the cbd that helps with the body, you know. THC is the magical cure for what ails you in the head! THANK YOU so much for the info on the wash bro. IDK if I've ever heard that before TBH. It makes alot of sense though that the problem would be the chlorophyll cause the rest of what's suppose to be there is an oil, and should not taste "wet". At least not a funky water taste or what have you. I've always used bagged ice, and bottled water, and knew that couldn't be the problem, so i'll be doing a couple final washes now. I'm not too afraid of losing a small amount of trichs to get it right in the end, no problem. I'm also doing a run of dry ice hash for my keif I think. I miss having some around, and being able to add a little to a roll. I use to have a pretty nice stainless screen, but had it liberated from my house at some point obviously. I really dis-like thieves yo! Oh well, karma gets em in the end, I don't have to worry about that. I'm stoked to give the bubble another chance now, I can't wait to get the trim off of the Green Poison, and give it a try. One thing I like about bubble is you use it fresh, and get to work with it right away. Plays to my bi-polar, go-go-go mentality, LOL. I'm playing it 100% safe, and blasting my Cindy99 though. It already smells like killer oil anyways, I love it. 

I have to agree with you about Gandalf, Hamish. When he tells you it will be OK, it feels like your father, mother, and best friend all in one comforting you for some reason. It really does give you alot more optimism about the whole thing, and right quick usually. Puts you back where you need to be, and gets you moving in the right direction without much pouting, you know. Good stuff. Enjoy your evening everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks you guys for the nice words. I feel the same way. Check this out. I thought you would all appreciate it.

http://instagram.com/p/eIUMG1AfSp/


----------



## Trousers (Sep 11, 2013)

It took me a while to learn my lesson on bleaching plants. 
I'm not very bright.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 11, 2013)

Trousers said:


> It took me a while to learn my lesson on bleaching plants.
> I'm not very bright.


Is this the set-up for a joke? Where's the punchline???


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 11, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thanks you guys for the nice words. I feel the same way. Check this out. I thought you would all appreciate it.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/eIUMG1AfSp/


Now that's some True Organic Living Soil! It's not moldy, nasty dirt cause you can see the healthy green stalk in the pic as well. It's just healthy @$$ soil doing it's thing. Thanks for sharing that Gandalf, great representation of how all our soils should look at times. I say at times because it can take "special" conditions to get the mycelium to do that. Glad to see em over at GGG doing it 100% the right way. All of your crosses are sounding amazing bro, I can't believe how fast you took to breeding like you did. That coupled with not pollinating your whole room is a huge score in my book. Congrats on that! Best wishes everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh- sure is nice fungi you're sportin'! I meant to say that but Trouser's beard got me again...!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

I friggin LOVE that avatar of Trousers'  The pic I am using for mine is a pic of a 7 foot STAINLESS STEEL sculpture I saw, lit from below with a green floodlight. BLEW. MY. MIND. 

Gandalf, damn happy to hear about the seed run! And the organic hydro experiment especially! So seeing as it worked perfectly, I would love to go ahead and try it out myself very soon. I'm going to bug yu for the EXACT recipes, how you filtered, etc etc. My philosophy when trying out something new is to copy somebody else that got it to work PRECISELY and slowly tweak from there (if need be). It was a really valuable bit of advice I got when starting the indoor growing thing, to copy a working setup to the letter, and that advice served me really well, even if I started with a single 400 watt ballast and a gullwing hood, it grew to my current setup as my skill set grew. 

I am super happy to report the Dream Beaver has now gone from yellow to that neon green colour, you know what I mean. Lower leaves have got dark green edges so recovery is happening fast. Keeping temps in there at a REALLY cool 21 degrees C (69.8F) so it's like a fresh spring day for them. They're already starting to pray bless their little souls!!

Something interesting: I have some LVBK clones in coco, and some in living soil. So I now know I need to give my clones a little buffer when transplanting into my soil mixes, thinking of perhaps a little layer of pH's coco when I put them in with the mycos sprinkled on top of that, looks a tad hot for the clones' fresh roots. The ones in coco have that typical coco-grown sheen already, but the ones in soil are positively DARK green. Switching from coco to living soil is bringing out a whole lot of different colours guys. I must be careful to not overdose my coco plants now, looks like soil makes the prettiest green colour... 

I am also not too sure if Trousers just made one of the most clever jokes I ever heard, or if the joke is on me there LOL. 

Good to see you on this thread Beech! This thread is like a magnet for awesome LOL. Loving it to bits.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, report back on how you like a WASHED bubble there Myco. You've got connoisseur tastebuds so it should make a HUGE difference. Remember to let it dry out properly too bro, it must NOT crumble, should look like dried coffee granules but stick together with just a teeny bit of pressure and the heat off your hands


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 11, 2013)

I just finished cloning all the damn testers, OB Rippers, etc. I cloned the SM male too. He's going in to bloom tonight. I found some Maine made rooter cubes today. I was really excited. I was thinking that someone just made $11 bucks for their work. They are pretty cool. They are about 10% bigger and they hold less water. 40 cubes for $11. I think they used the plastic tray from the riot cubes as the mold. 

Rrog....I have Coot's Alfalfa tea ready. It has bubbled for 24 hours. I am going to use it as a folliar. 2 parts water to 1 part tea.

Hamish...get some clover seeds for your soil while it cooks. How do you like that Rrog?


----------



## Rrog (Sep 11, 2013)

May the force be with you.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 11, 2013)

That's really cool you found clone cubes that are made locally bro. If they work good for you the price for the quantity is right on, you know. I can't wait to see some of those O.B. Rippers in flower, Oh boy I can't wait! I'm insanely jealous of that Sun Maiden male bro, you'll have to pass me some pollen if you don't mind when I get there. That alone would just about make the journey worth it to me. May sound dumb to some, but a strain that can consistently pass on Stomper genes, Oh yea, I'm game! I can't wait to see that garden one day, it must be a sight, and smell to behold. Coffee grounds check! Hamish, I have everything written down in my hash notebook now, and also know now to look for coffee grounds. Thanks for the help bro, it's nice to have some confidence back, and want to give the ice wax another go. Have a blessed evening everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

Hmm clover... I think I will transplant some out my garden tomorrow morning, no shortage of them here at all, my back lawn is more clover than lawn really  On my phone again, sending my wife to bed early every evening now and the PC is too close for me to type away in confidence, but I want to show you guys my garden, I am DAMN proud. This place was a wasteland when we got the land, I have done a full rehab its looking sooooo sweeeet now. Most of my plants are either weird and psychedelic looking, actually psychedelic, or damn poisonous LOL. I am fascinated by 'magic' plants. Pics will come tomorrow


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 11, 2013)

We will have some great things to play with. I will give you the exact male. I am going to save the best looking OBR male too. One that looks stomper too. I wanted to tell you that I have been puffing some really nice Skunk #1 x Black Domina. I love it. Fruity with a punch. Really nice yielder and so easy to grow. I am happy to have some skunk to go to. Once I transplant 3 more tonight and put them into bloom then I will be done for awhile. I have a top notch pheno of Kali Mist. The #4. I have a few nice phenos but this one is as good as it gets. It does not yield as heavy as KM can but it makes up for it in frost. I have two beautiful phenos that yield really well. It is so worth the wait. There is nothing like KM. I want to work with this strain. That is why I am so excited for the LA Haze which is (LA Confidential x Kali Mist) x Afghan Haze. I have heard great things about this Afghan male. I love this shit. Talk to you guys soon. Take care.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 11, 2013)

No joke, I have bleached more than a couple plants. 
The first time I thought it was nitrogen deficiency, derp.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 11, 2013)

I've done it, too! I just thought it was funny that you had light bleached plants yet claimed you're not too bright... get it... too bright... he he


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 11, 2013)

I read page 1. subbed. . In my free time i will scroll through the last 73 pages to see the amazing work you are doing. 
Take Care
Stew


----------



## May11th (Sep 11, 2013)

I just went into my grow area , faded totally. My goodness trainwreck is lovely, I fedl as if its a sativa high and I love how peaceful the garden is, reading this thread and studying stuff and enjoying life , hope you all well and keep your heads up. Later


----------



## May11th (Sep 11, 2013)

pain in my arse


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I read page 1. subbed. . In my free time i will scroll through the last 73 pages to see the amazing work you are doing.
> Take Care
> Stew


Stew! Good to see you here brother. Let me know when you have worked through this, because then it's time for Rrog's MONSTER LIVING SOIL THREAD!!! Prepare to have thy mind blown Brother! 

Guys, I can happily report a SPEEDY recovery on my light-bleached Dream Beaver seedlings. Here is one after only 24 hours with reduced light:







HUGE difference from yesterday huh?! Won't be making the same mistake again. And now I can see why Myco swops out his globes so often. Best to keep 'em fresh and at maximum output!


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 12, 2013)

repotted about 4 days ago and has been looking a bit droopy since. thought maybe letting it dry out it would start to perk back up. should that be the case?

the plant is under 250watt cfl bulb 18/6 lighting schedule. got perlite mixed in with the potting mix. have only given a drop of cyco grow part a+b about a week ago. been watering with about 6.7 ph​


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow Hamish, that's quite the turn around bro, nice job with those! I can't wait to see what you've done with your land Hamish, I bet it's pretty nice considering you know the secrets of the soil as it is. The Dream Beaver is gonna be something special I'm thinking. You're so right about the way Bodhi talks about his strains, you can honestly tell the man loves, and cherishes them. Anybody calling him a pollen chucker should have their tongue removed. 

I can't believe you would pass on so many of your top guys, and gals Gandalf. I know that you're a true patient the minute you offer something like that. It doesn't matter what you suffer from, I know you are a truly compassionate person, and don't want others going through the same thing. That's exactly where so much of my drive comes from wanting to get to Maine, and see what I can do for some folks. Helping others, while helping yourself is what dreams are made of for me. I can't wait to see #4 bro! I'm excited about the LA Haze too, that's gonna be some bad @$$ smoke man, I just know it.

That looks like a tasty pain in the arse there May11th. I think those are problems i know how to deal with, LOL. Lookin good M8! Enjoy this fine day everyone. Peace and love.


----------



## May11th (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks coma, its a tricky white widow, 8 weeks now, anyone know whens best to harvest them? I was planning on 10 weeks. I want a good bedtime med.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

So here guys check out my local juice lady from my farmers market! Told ya shits better up here! lmao!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

lmao im medicated sorry about that ^^^^^^^[video=youtube_share;5OC_VG0ziPM]http://youtu.be/5OC_VG0ziPM[/video]


----------



## Rrog (Sep 12, 2013)

She's a hoot! Seems like she likes to vape...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

I am blessed in that 95% of the folks up here are of her mindset and personality! truly a excellent booth at the market!


----------



## Rrog (Sep 12, 2013)

It would be a Farmer's Market I would certainly enjoy.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> repotted about 4 days ago and has been looking a bit droopy since. thought maybe letting it dry out it would start to perk back up. should that be the case?
> 
> the plant is under 250watt cfl bulb 18/6 lighting schedule. got perlite mixed in with the potting mix. have only given a drop of cyco grow part a+b about a week ago. been watering with about 6.7 ph​


No more nutes until she perks up. I think once it does dry out she will perk up. You are spot on. What was your potting mix? Hang around here for awhile and see if there is anything you can pick up. It's a great group of really nice guys.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> repotted about 4 days ago and has been looking a bit droopy since. thought maybe letting it dry out it would start to perk back up. should that be the case?
> 
> the plant is under 250watt cfl bulb 18/6 lighting schedule. got perlite mixed in with the potting mix. have only given a drop of cyco grow part a+b about a week ago. been watering with about 6.7 ph​


thankgoodness Gandalf is soo thorough, I gotta get into the habit of scolling back at least 2 pages when I get on here daily (I don't even wanna think about a week lmao) just to make sure I haven't missed anything. crusher she looks like exactly what gand said, I am not a fan of anything to my seedlings but light, love and earth worm castings ( usually 1 cup of castings to 5 gallons of water) I have heard they can handle 4-5 tbs of blackstrap in addition to the castings if ya wanna do that too. Just wanted to give you some options!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

I feel that I have to share this with you. It is the only bottle I use. I just posted this up in the problems area but I wanted it here too. I swear by this. 100%.



Quantum Apocalypse. It is a must have in your room. The #1 thing to have. Use up to a week before harvest. I use it only as a preventive measure. Pure organics. I can not say enough about this product. 

http://www.quantumapocalypse.net/​


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

wow last week they recommend foliar spraying the entire leaf(both sides) and the stem to stalk holy sheet mang! Interesting application process also that has me VERY excited to try it out. Maybe on one plant at first to see the results! thanks dude!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That was fast. Pretty cool transaction huh?. I am so glad for you bro. Look the hell out. I want some serious updates from you. When are you dropping them?


Arrived to my mailbox in 10 days. Very cool transaction!

These are being popped on 9/22. Based on your recommendation they are leap-frogging Bodhi's Dream Lotus and Mr Nice Medicine Man. Once my Serious Seed Bubblegum move in to flower these are next. I will be sure to post up some pics in this thread.

Thanks again for the suggestion


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't wait to see the Bubblegum. Have you grown that before? I have a Kali Bubba 8-9 weeks in. I love Serious. I know that you will get a few keeper phenos from this pack. I hear that is the norm.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 12, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Trying to sell the wife on the idea of having a bin of worms, with the idea being that I collect their poop, in the basement.
> She is fine with having a box of shit for a cat, but worm poo is weird?


Gotta do it! Try to sell her on the savings you will realize by turning your table scraps in to ganja gold for your plants. "No more expensive hydro-store bottles honey".

Through a little trial and error, I would highly recommend a couple compost bins in your yard in addition to the worm bin. It takes worms quite a while to break down veggie/fruit scraps just tossed in to the bin. You could make a table scrap slurry in your blender to speed the process up a bit, but a dirty blender for the old lady to wash every day won't have her too happy with the worm bin idea either. 

Keep a bucket with a lid under the sink. Toss your scraps in there. A couple times a week take the bucket out to your compost bin. Be sure to add *at least* equal parts carbon (twigs, sawdust, dried leaves, dried grass clippings) to your organic matter. Once you fill up one bin, leave it be for a couple months and start adding your scraps to the other compost bin. Try to turn your bins weekly, and keep things moist (not wet) if you can. The first bin will take on a more pleasant smell once the thermophilic process winds down, and that will be your cue to move to step 2. Bring a 5 gallon bucket of this partially finished compost in to your worms and let them rip through it. It will be a worm orgy. In a matter of a couple weeks you'll have some nice rich vermicompost for your plants. 

The production of my worm bin has increased 5-fold by feeding them composted matter instead of straight veggie/fruit scraps.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I can't wait to see the Bubblegum. Have you grown that before? I have a Kali Bubba 8-9 weeks in. I love Serious. I know that you will get a few keeper phenos from this pack. I hear that is the norm.


I grew it years ago along with Kali Mist. The Kali Mist was so good, and my space was so limited at the time that I killed off my BG mama. So now that I have ample space I am running it again. I also have some Kali Mist beans, but those will have to sit for a while as my garden is pretty full of plants earmarked for patients. They come first. I'm maxed out on plant count now trying to nurse some really rough looking cuttings back to health. They are 25% cbd, 1% thc genetics destined for some people in need. Keeping my fingers crossed that at least 1 of them will root....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 12, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I grew it years ago along with Kali Mist. The Kali Mist was so good, and my space was so limited at the time that I killed off my BG mama. So now that I have ample space I am running it again. I also have some Kali Mist beans, but those will have to sit for a while as my garden is pretty full of plants earmarked for patients. They come first. I'm maxed out on plant count now trying to nurse some really rough looking cuttings back to health. They are 25% cbd, 1% thc genetics destined for some people in need. Keeping my fingers crossed that at least 1 of them will root....


 Stow... I'm pretty embarrassed I've never taken notice of your plants bro. You have some excellent taste in reefer. Your patients are lucky to have you. I am sure all your clones will look up soon enough! They will ALL root. Even if they are slow to do so, hang in there bud, it sounds like you are hanging on to some amazing medicine. Kali Mist is one of my all-time favourites too, it manages to cut through any state of mind and any high that you might already be on. I couldn't sleep on it, it kept me up all night working on music  Thinking about your patients first: RESPECT! But I am sure they will love the Kali as much as you do. They trust your taste, otherwise they would be off to some other caregiver for their meds. Perhaps you should trust your tastes a little more too? That might have been out of place, but you deserve the best, just like you feel your patients do. All the best, and may your cuttings grow into TREES.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

I feel that if your soil is working and growth is green that a tea is to be used twice in bloom and once in veg. I am using the teas to assure I have enough in my mix to finish strong. I have decided to run the Rev's mix without the fertilizer spikes. Those seem crazy. I am also taking the N and P layers out of the mix. I am really curious to hear how often and how much you guys feed your plants. Do you check the ec/ppms of your teas? What do you add to your teas and why? I know I could run my soil for the whole cycle without a problem but I think I can get my yields up by a 1/3 at least if I tweak things. I don't want to sacrifice quality of course. I guess I am a ready to push the line again. The last time I went over it by a touch. I love tweaking this and finding out just where to run these. I was thinking that I owe it to them to get the best out of them. I plan to use my soil over and over. That is where I will be aiming long term to fix things. So much to be humbled by. Organics has helped heal my soul.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 12, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Stow... I'm pretty embarrassed I've never taken notice of your plants bro. You have some excellent taste in reefer. Your patients are lucky to have you. I am sure all your clones will look up soon enough! They will ALL root. Even if they are slow to do so, hang in there bud, it sounds like you are hanging on to some amazing medicine. Kali Mist is one of my all-time favourites too, it manages to cut through any state of mind and any high that you might already be on. I couldn't sleep on it, it kept me up all night working on music  Thinking about your patients first: RESPECT! But I am sure they will love the Kali as much as you do. They trust your taste, otherwise they would be off to some other caregiver for their meds. Perhaps you should trust your tastes a little more too? That might have been out of place, but you deserve the best, just like you feel your patients do. All the best, and may your cuttings grow into TREES.


I appreciate your kind words Hamish. I also love your optimism about these cuts, but OMG are they pathetic looking! I'm very anxious over these as I have promised some very sick people a clone from these once they are ready. If you and Myco lived here you would be at the very top of my high-cbd clone list! I am so encouraged at the wonders that this plant can do for such a wide array of ailments. It's truly amazing


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I feel that if your soil is working and growth is green that a tea is to be used twice in bloom and once in veg. I am using the teas to assure I have enough in my mix to finish strong. I have decided to run the Rev's mix without the fertilizer spikes. Those seem crazy. I am also taking the N and P layers out of the mix. I am really curious to hear how often and how much you guys feed your plants. Do you check the ec/ppms of your teas? What do you add to your teas and why? I know I could run my soil for the whole cycle without a problem but I think I can get my yields up by a 1/3 at least if I tweak things. I don't want to sacrifice quality of course. I guess I am a ready to push the line again. The last time I went over it by a touch. I love tweaking this and finding out just where to run these. I was thinking that I owe it to them to get the best out of them. I plan to use my soil over and over. That is where I will be aiming long term to fix things. So much to be humbled by. Organics has helped heal my soul.


 So far, I have only given one feed of a veg tea in the time the LVBK has been in living soil. After that it has been pure water only. A little while after transplanting, I gave them a tea at a ppm of 350, not very strong at all. And it has been much more than they needed really. I had a tiny bit of leaf curl and gave them a little dose of pure water and they came right. They are looking better every single day bro. The only reason I fed the tea was because I had no other delivery system for the Lacto B I felt like adding, I think it is a great organism to promote as it really is nature's workhorse bacteria from what I have read. 
What I fed was a tea made out of some very simple ingredients: A little bit of horse manure COMPOST, that was pretty much nothing but knobbles of myco-webs, with a tiny bit of kelp mixed in, and a tiny bit of a friend's well-aged chicken manure compost. These ingredients I added simply for a boost in fungal activity of the right kind, as I had not yet had access to the mushroom compost at the time of doing the first soil mix, and as a bio-food for the Lacto Bacilli. I knew that simply by bubbling I would attract all the bacteria I could possibly need too, so it is a nice 'indigenous' mix of microbes. And I wanted a foliar spray to promote a healthy phyllosphere, I have used it twice in foliar form at even lower PPM's. I have used this on the hydro plants too, and I can tell they are loving it. 
I am pretty confident that they need very little more for their entire life, but I will still do the occasional foliar feed to make sure the phyllosphere is as strong as possible, this is basically to prevent any kind of 'fast and nasty' moulds to ever take hold. 

I have two kinds of water I am using: Rain water to mix the teas, seeing as when I get to about 350 to 400ppm, the high pH of the rainwater tank is brought down to 6.6 to 6.7. For normal watering, I use river water that is available to me, pH 6.5. So my grow is now 100 percent chemical free, not even pH up or down. Nothing but stuff nature gave me and I can tweak with all the accuracy of hydroponics. It's really blowing my mind.

I am a little addicted to making teas now... So my garden has been getting some, my mom's garden has been getting, my gran's garden has been getting... I have given bottles of Lacto B bolstered teas to friends who have used it, and all of us are still to find a plant that did NOT benefit. I even have a friend who has ordered a large scale batch for his commercial greenhouse. 

Yup. I have gone tea mad.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

I know. I always have a tea brewing just for the smells. I have one outdoor plant that was a root bound, neglected clone. It was either kill her or toss her out back. I have fed her a tea weekly. She loves it. Outdoor plants are beautiful. She is purpling up from some cold nights a week ago. It was in the 40's. I thought it was mold. I will get a few blunts of medicine off her. It is a sin that I never get to smoke outdoor meds. It was cool getting help from the sun and rain too.


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> No more nutes until she perks up. I think once it does dry out she will perk up. You are spot on. What was your potting mix? Hang around here for awhile and see if there is anything you can pick up. It's a great group of really nice guys.


thanks mate.
just using hortico potting mix. very new to growing, and gardening all together to be honest. just sick of paying for shit weed so decided to grow my own. this is about my hundredth attempt lol all my others died, 2 white widow auto, 2 easy bud and one other ak47. this is my last hope lol.

this is an updated photo, bottom leaves seem to be yellowing.. no sign of fixing itself as of yet..
also have another plant going (the one on left) its over a month old.just random bag seed..just looks really fucking small too me. im starting to get shitty lol im putting in decent $ but i cant even get past a few inches tall?? ive got 250watt bulb going, using up power for nothing ? ive done research online. so much research. i need somebodies help!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> thanks mate.
> just using hortico potting mix. very new to growing, and gardening all together to be honest. just sick of paying for shit weed so decided to grow my own. this is about my hundredth attempt lol all my others died, 2 white widow auto, 2 easy bud and one other ak47. this is my last hope lol.


Hang around. We'll help you out. Your mix is organic. I like that. Do you know what is in it?


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hang around. We'll help you out. Your mix is organic. I like that. Do you know what is in it?


just edited my last post.

and no not sure, i'll find the bag


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 12, 2013)

man the potting mix bag just says organic based....composted pinebark, wtf lol micro organisms, fungi, bacteria, protozoa? may also contain mineral and fert addatives. sounds promising


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

Myco....I just heard that Gage does not hold the Ocean Beach cut anymore from the OBRipper cross. Those beans are beyond rare bro.  I have 4-5 females and 2-3 males. F2's coming up. Now more than ever there are reasons to make your own beans. If you find a great medicine then why not? Same goes for Charity which was, from what i have heard, some great medicine. There is a pheno of the Charity, the pine tar pheno, that is very highly regarded. I have a pack for us to work with with.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> man the potting mix bag just says organic based....composted pinebark, wtf lol micro organisms, fungi, bacteria, protozoa? may also contain mineral and fert addatives. sounds promising


Don't give it any Cyco for awhile. Not even a tiny amount. Just water it with the ph'd water when it is the container is light compared to when it is heavy right after watering. Get to know the difference. What kind of water do you use? ppms?


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 12, 2013)

yeah i make sure to wait for the pot to be light and i have a moisture meter too. started out using bottled water but now using tap water. i have phUP and phDOWN and a ph pen so i can monitor the ph of the water. what level do you reccommend?


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 12, 2013)

also concerned about the amount of time it takes for the pot to completely dry out? takes over a week. the soil temps are at about 22-25 degrees celsius. added perlite to the mix hoping that would help out a bit.

was thinking, when i repotted the plant, i soaked thhe soil in the pot i was going to use with the tap outside.. maybe doing that has fucked up the ph of the soil ive transplanted it to?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Arrived to my mailbox in 10 days. Very cool transaction!
> 
> These are being popped on 9/22. Based on your recommendation they are leap-frogging Bodhi's Dream Lotus and Mr Nice Medicine Man. Once my Serious Seed Bubblegum move in to flower these are next. I will be sure to post up some pics in this thread.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestion


ANYTHING from shantibaba at mr.nice is straight fire! I grew out only 1 of my reg med man beans I got a more sat dom phenol almost ibl looking tbh, but asskicking genetics! I would also recommend saving any males or pollen from any decent male pheno's you may encounter! Before I grow any Bodhi im gonna give soma's gear a try it seems sooo sexy. Man I love this thread.


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 12, 2013)

also, i'm thinking of doing one more seed order in the next few months. anybody have any suggestions on strains? was thinking about a few medicinal seeds too. nothing too big though lol. was thinking auto seeds but dunno if thats the way too go? trying to make it as simple as possible lol


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

No more water until it is dry. Then just very little amounts. I'd keep my ph between 6.4-6.8. It is most likely from a touch too much water. The nutes didn't help either. If you just give it the plain water for a month I bet it will be fine.

As far as genetics go I wish someone had told me to get Gage Green's Starlet Kush for one of my first runs.  It is a very easy to grow plant. Stays short and bushes without doing anything. Handles transplants, water variances, etc without blinking. Two phenos exist from what I see. One is more pure indica and one is a hybrid with a touch of sat in the leaves. I see it on the males too. I would count on some real dank flowers from these.

https://gagegreen.org/skush.html

http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/Seed-Brands/gage-green-seeds/Gage-Green-Seeds-Starlet-Kush

Buy it from this place. Safe bet. Tell Jay, the owner, Gandalf sent you. If you do buy from them let me know before you do. I can give you a tip.


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> No more water until it is dry. Then just very little amounts. I'd keep my ph between 6.4-6.8. It is most likely from a touch too much water. The nutes didn't help either. If you just give it the plain water for a month I bet it will be fine.
> 
> As far as genetics go I wish someone had told me to get Gage Green's Starlet Kush for one of my first runs.  It is a very easy to grow plant. Stays short and bushes without doing anything. Handles transplants, water variances, etc without blinking. Two phenos exist from what I see. One is more pure indica and one is a hybrid with a touch of sat in the leaves. I see it on the males too. I would count on some real dank flowers from these.
> 
> ...


sounds good to me. last time i ordered was from bonza seeds. how are they for shipping in aus do you know? i will probably look into getting some very soon


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> sounds good to me. last time i ordered was from bonza seeds. how are they for shipping in aus do you know? i will probably look into getting some very soon


When you goto the sites main page a box will pop up in the lower right hand corner. If Jay is online you can ask him directly. He is usually online during the UK daytime hours. I have heard it is a pain in the ass getting things into Aus. Is this true?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

Assuming you grew from ceed, what do you all do with plants you know you won't smoke and is not a great phenotype? I have one that is 2/3 of the way through bloom and I just don't like her.


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 12, 2013)

i have read that people have lost their seeds in customs. mine arrived within a week, hidden inside a bicycle wheel tube lol. but i got them that is the main thing. i havent gotten one plant past as big as this one is now. they are quite expensive on that site though? where are you in the world?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 12, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> i have read that people have lost their seeds in customs. mine arrived within a week, hidden inside a bicycle wheel tube lol. but i got them that is the main thing. i havent gotten one plant past as big as this one is now. they are quite expensive on that site though? where are you in the world?


In the US. I think all the sites are pretty close in price.


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 12, 2013)

yeah anyway, i will wait till that bloke is online and i'll have a chat. i guess as for now i'll have to just wait it out and see how this one comes along. i will take you're advice and only water with ph'd water. i'll keep you updated with pics too


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 12, 2013)

cancrusher.

You mentioned you have your plants under a 250 watt bulb. I think that's your problem right there. Based on those pics, you are dealing with tiny seedlings. The intensity of that light is too much for them. Move them under some fluorescent lighting for a while. Once they develop a few node sets and get some roots under them then you can move them back under a HID light.

edit: Is that light a cfl? I assumed you had a MH bulb. Still, try moving the bulb further away from the plants even. They require very little light until they pack on some foliage and develop some roots.


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 12, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> cancrusher.
> 
> You mentioned you have your plants under a 250 watt bulb. I think that's your problem right there. Based on those pics, you are dealing with tiny seedlings. The intensity of that light is too much for them. Move them under some fluorescent lighting for a while. Once they develop a few node sets and get some roots under them then you can move them back under a HID light.
> 
> edit: Is that light a cfl? I assumed you had a MH bulb. Still, try moving the bulb further away from the plants even. They require very little light until they pack on some foliage and develop some roots.


its under 250watt cfl bulb. will try using lower wattage bulb for a bit?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 12, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> its under 250watt cfl bulb. will try using lower wattage bulb for a bit?


Yeah, I caught that it was a cfl after I posted. I still can't help but think that the light intensity is too much. Stunted growth and leaf bleaching are symptoms of this. I've done it to plants before myself.

How close do you have the plants to the bulb?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 12, 2013)

I keep seedlings under 34 watt fluorescent tubes until they're about 4 inches tall, and have a few node sets developed.

I could be out in left field with my advice here too. I am pretty high.


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 12, 2013)

i have another ak47 just sprouting up now, this one is in a peat pellet.. thought i'd try a different approach


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Assuming you grew from ceed, what do you all do with plants you know you won't smoke and is not a great phenotype? I have one that is 2/3 of the way through bloom and I just don't like her.


 Ear-mark for bubble hash my friend. Either that or BHO. I'd say bubble hash, though. Bubble affords you the opportunity to cure it out and age it well, if you have ever smoked Moroccan weed v/s Moroccan hashish, you would realize how much of a difference in quality smoke it can make for. 
And it will give you another thing to burn all that energy of yours on brother


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> thanks mate.
> just using hortico potting mix. very new to growing, and gardening all together to be honest. just sick of paying for shit weed so decided to grow my own. this is about my hundredth attempt lol all my others died, 2 white widow auto, 2 easy bud and one other ak47. this is my last hope lol.
> 
> this is an updated photo, bottom leaves seem to be yellowing.. no sign of fixing itself as of yet..
> also have another plant going (the one on left) its over a month old.just random bag seed..just looks really fucking small too me. im starting to get shitty lol im putting in decent $ but i cant even get past a few inches tall?? ive got 250watt bulb going, using up power for nothing ? ive done research online. so much research. i need somebodies help!!


 I am very happy you took my advice and came to see The Wizard! And I enjoy the thought that you are from Oz bro. Soon you really will be the Wizard of Oz, things happen at a cracking pace once you join The Green Factory (as I call this thread). Your plants' health will increase exponentially from this point on. These boys know their shit. Absolute MASTERY of the art of organic growing. 

I know how hard it is to get good weed in Oz bro. I'm a Saffa and many friends have spent serious time there. Only the Kiwis have a harder time at getting a good smoke from what I have heard. 

Take Gandalf's word and you will soon have the best reefer you have ever seen. 

Anyhow, a tiny tip for helping your plants dry out a bit sooner: Place them on a heating mat for a bit, but with the temps your soil is at only switch it on at night. You can also give the pots a little squeeze until you see slight cracks in the soil surface, this will allow air to move down to the roots. Careful, though, just slowly increase pressure until you see the first slight crack in the soil surface. Over-watering is EVERYBODY's first mistake. 

Good to have you around bud. I've got somebody to speak metric to now LOL.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 13, 2013)

You guys are all the best. I have so much respect for all of you. The Green Factory is all of ours. You are all full of such great info to share. I love reading your posts guys. You guys make me a way better grower. We will only get better with time too. I use the tip of a little squeeze of the container myself.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 13, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again.



*


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 14, 2013)

still looking a bit droopy..but still hopeful. other plant is starting to take off a bit too. will add pics soon


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> still looking a bit droopy..but still hopeful. other plant is starting to take off a bit too. will add pics soon


 When it comes to plant recovery, measure your time-periods in 3 day segments. That is about the time it takes to see the difference. Keeping a log with pictures really helps you keep it in perspective. Especially seedlings, the lowest leaves will most likely not recover but you will see a whole bunch of healthy growth soon enough. Remember, right now they are growing roots, not yet shoots


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 14, 2013)

I was wondering how many times you guys transfer your plants from solo cups on up. I am in a solo for 2-3 weeks. Next is a gallon for 3 weeks. Then the final 3-5-7 depending on what works for me at the time. I have been giving roots a bunch of thought lately. I cut some rootballs that had become bound the other day. I want to avoid the plant being root bound until the final container. I also noticed that roots which are root bound from the get go do not fill out the final container as well. How do you guys do it?


----------



## Trousers (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't like to transplant. In my current grow the seeds were put in 3 gallon pots right after they popped and will stay there until the end. 
I am starting seeds right now and will be putting them in 8 inch pots from a nursery and then go into the final pots once they show sex.

I have often wondered if it would be beneficial to cut off the roots that are swirled and bound.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 14, 2013)

Gandalf, I personally don't like them getting root-bound at all. I had a nice long talk with a woman that ran an indigenous tree nursery, she reckoned that once they get into that spiral, they stay in that spiral no matter what you do, the roots keep on swirling about. She had a very simple fix for this in younger plants: Square pots. She also recommended transplanting my trees out into square holes and never round ones.

Square pots are very hard for me to find, so I plant in smallish plastic bags with some extra holes punched in along the sides at the bottom. I simply watch for when roots are getting plenty in this area and then transplant. Sometimes they are still a bit fluffy and not bound, and this works GREAT. If they are doing the full spiral, I very, VERY gently tease them apart. This is heart-pounding business really, she never showed me but warned that too much teasing is NOT good. When it comes to the trim, just the VERY tips of the thickest roots get a snip, really not much at all. about a centimetre or so at most gets cut off. It REALLY helps a lot, kinda like topping a plant at the growth tip makes it split this does the same. But the clipped root needs to dangle slightly, not be part of the root 'vortex' or it will make no difference. 

I only transplant once, they start in their small bags, I think those will be 1/2 gallon or perhaps a bit less, and then off into the pots or big bags. I try to go for 15 litres, but for my outdoor I can go 25 litres or even 50, if plants are not going into a prepared bed that is. This year I have got a bed with about 100 gallons of prepared soil for one single girl. She's going to get HUMONGOUS in there LOL. It's actually not mine, this is what I gave my wife for her birthday along with a female Gigabud and Critical+ seed. Large soda bottle for scale:







Divide by roughly 3 and you get gallons. Ebb and Flow I go straight into 20cm Hydroton pots right after clones have roots. There I also drill some extra holes in the bottom of the pot in a ring around it. Quite a while before the plants are finished the roots will extend a fair bit out and start tangling up in the root-mat. Seeing as I can flood the Hydroton up to 4 times a day they stay healthy and keep goin' till it's quite a mess down there. 

Anyhow, I thought you'd appreciate these pics of my little frost-monster  So friggin happy I saved the Tahoe mate. Calling off the hit on Swerve was a good idea. He can be really French I know, but the man sold me some good gear. Bit sensitive to cockups as we all know, but that was my fault. Won't happen again. I apologised to him in public and everything.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 14, 2013)

Your going to have a monster on your hands with that plot of earth Hamish. Or at least your wife will, LOL. 

I like to up-pot or Xplant a couple of times when I'm doing the just water thing. I find that the ladies like getting some new soil, and when I do Xplant I always add some extra mycos that also makes them very happy. It's also nice to be able to add plant specific amendments when you do. For instance, say you have a plant that just kills the Mg, it's easy enough to pop some into the Xplant container say in the form of some epsoms or something. You can't go crazy with it or anything, but a little can go a long way when it's in the soil, you know. If you have THE complete bad @$$ soil you can probably get away with the one big pot after the cup, but it also makes the thing a bigger pain in the butt when you have to move it around. I don't mind the extra Xplanting, it just takes a little more time which I have plenty of for now. I know some don't. I do something like 1,3,5-7. Have a great night everyone. Peace and Love.


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 14, 2013)

ak47 seems to be looking a bit better.(last pic)
also, on the other one there seems to be black spots showing up? and dont know if you can tell but the new leaves seem to have reddish tips. its about 40 days old, dont know what strain. will just water with ph'd water from now


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey Gandalf remember these? If the pic will load.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 15, 2013)

Now take a look! They showed flower on 9-1. Thanks Gand! Its hard to get good pictures with my poor ambient lighting but I'll work it out for some bud porn come finish. Hey cancrusher good things happen when you hang out with this crew. These are ak48's.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Now take a look! They showed flower on 9-1. View attachment 2822405View attachment 2822406View attachment 2822407View attachment 2822408View attachment 2822409Thanks Gand! Its hard to get good pictures with my poor ambient lighting but I'll work it out for some bud porn come finish. Hey cancrusher good things happen when you hang out with this crew. These are ak48's.


 NIIIIIICCCEEEEEEE! Who's a happy camper now eh! Well done. Standing ovation


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 15, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> ak47 seems to be looking a bit better.(last pic)
> also, on the other one there seems to be black spots showing up? and dont know if you can tell but the new leaves seem to have reddish tips. its about 40 days old, dont know what strain. will just water with ph'd water from now


Just be sure that you don't overwater it. Let me know when you are going to water again. I think they will be fine from here. 

Steelheader.....I am happy beyond words. Good job man. Less is more. Looks like you will be getting some nice flowers.

Hamish and Myco.....I appreciate the help with the roots. I think that I need to do something so they don't get caught in a small spiral ball vs a 5-7 gallon spiral ball. I see my roots throughout the whole pots but the dense core ball is only a gallon and a half. I want bigger roots. I love looking into this stuff. It is exciting to keep moving ahead to dial your shit in. I know I can improve what I do by a bazillion percent. Soon I plan to really customize the feeding of each strain/pheno. I am getting closer thanks to everyone that posts here. 

I love the pictures Hamish. I can't tell you how much I enjoy thinking of what's up in SA. I think about your spring coming bro. I'd be up in the high peaks with my splitboard looking for the fresh until there was no more. 

Have a great day guys. I am happy for the Myco family. The vibe is a nice one. Take it easy.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 15, 2013)

I bought a pair of $15 sunglasses that are made for hps lights.
I take pictures through them with the HPS lights on and they come out pretty good.








Cell phone pic through my HPS glasses.
?? (probably Ingrid) X Superpower loving the organic soil mix







Banana Kush x Blue Dream
This one sucks nutes and is a bit light colored. I hit it with some tea that day and it has regained some of its color.

I'll be trying out a new tea mix soon.


both plants are at 15 days flowering in the pictures


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2013)

Trousers do you perhaps have a link to where I can order some if those shades? Works brilliantly, pics look great bro!


----------



## OneStonedPony (Sep 15, 2013)

Great thread. I'm a former hydro grower, and I would never go back to chem nutes. Rabbit manure, EWC teas and Guano teas get it done for me. Frosty buds, with real intense flavors and aromas. You just don't get that with chem nutes IME.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Trousers do you perhaps have a link to where I can order some if those shades? Works brilliantly, pics look great bro!


Mine were called Lummi, but I can not find them now. 

These should work:
http://www.hydroponics.net/i/137339

They are $13.66 shipped in the USA.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 15, 2013)

I can get you a pair right up the road from me. What is it like to ship things from here to there? Will it get to you? I really need to get there someday. I have no idea in the world what it is like there other than what I have seen from the movie "Out of Africa". It's my wife's favorite movie of all time. My second son has a middle name that has ties to Africa. I chose my first son's names and my wife chose our second son's name, and so on.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 15, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I bought a pair of $15 sunglasses that are made for hps lights.
> I take pictures through them with the HPS lights on and they come out pretty good.
> 
> 
> ...


Ever use tomato cages trousers? I noticed in your one pic you have some shoots that look to be a good 6" above the canopy. Those tomato cages are nice to just tuck shoots like that under. I believe it has to do with the plants auxins and what determines the merristem(s), but when you tuck them under the lower branches shoot up very quickly and give you a nice even canopy.

Just a thought

edit: Nice looking ladies btw!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 15, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I can get you a pair right up the road from me. What is it like to ship things from here to there? Will it get to you? I really need to get there someday. I have no idea in the world what it is like there other than what I have seen from the movie "Out of Africa". It's my wife's favorite movie of all time. My second son has a middle name that has ties to Africa. I chose my first son's names and my wife chose our second son's name, and so on.


 If you time it just right, I can get you in to play with some lion cubs, perhaps some tigers  Ok they're not from here but still awesome.







South Africa isn't all that wild any more, I will come and show you some pics that truly represent it pretty well, though. Will send you a PM sometime this week. Great place for guys from the states to travel to, especially since the Dollar keeps on giving our currency a beating LOL. I'll give you the full info package not to worry, will be excellent to see you guys here. I'd offer my spare room but... you know... it's kinda full of plants right now ROFL  If you ever do come over I have you covered with a beach-house for a while though  

No problem getting stuff here, just shipping from USA is NOT cheap bro. Not cheap at all  

Thanks Trousers I'll do some digging now I know what they are called, maybe demand my hydro store starts stocking them, they love me by now...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 15, 2013)

What an incredible picture. I love it. I bet she wanted to take the cub home.


----------



## Droy87 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey GandalfdaGreen, slick pics from your first batch. I was wondering if you could point me in the right direction for my first organic grow. I'm using fox farms HF growing 3x iced widows from seesd bought at femaleseeds. They're growing under a 400w HPS right now with my hortilux conversion bulb. Any noob recipes you could throw my way for my first grow?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2013)

Droy87 said:


> Hey GandalfdaGreen, slick pics from your first batch. I was wondering if you could point me in the right direction for my first organic grow. I'm using fox farms HF growing 3x iced widows from seesd bought at femaleseeds. They're growing under a 400w HPS right now with my hortilux conversion bulb. Any noob recipes you could throw my way for my first grow?


 Know I am jumping the gun here but ol' Gandalf will probably only be awake in 6 hours or so taking time zones into account... But I'd say: Read the ENTIRE thread mate. Some very good ones are discussed and are there with full instructions. You won't be sorry you did, tons of excellent info dropped all over the show. And Rrog's alfalfa tea works like steroids for plants from all reports


----------



## Rrog (Sep 16, 2013)

It's Coot's tea, but yes great results.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 16, 2013)

About the glasses. I have a couple pair that work great with blocking hid light. Those special, expensive grow glasses people buy are just u.v. blocking or something of the sort. I've seen places charge over $100usd for em, and I got a pair for less than $5 that work killer. I got mine at a dollar store I think. Just make sure they are u.v. blocking, and not colored or tinted as that will mess up the color you see of course. I like em the most cause I can actually see my plants when I look at em with the lights on. It's how I noticed my Cindy99 was kicking out reddish pistils not brown. You can also see all the purples, and other colors that come out in your plants very easily. I always wear my sunglasses inside my house, and forget I have them on my head, and answer the door with em on, LOL. Not a dead giveaway, right? The Lumi's from Sunleaves or Hydrofarm or whoever sells em are alot cheaper than the Method sevens, but you can still find em even cheaper bro. Best of luck looking for a good pair. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Droy87 said:


> Hey GandalfdaGreen, slick pics from your first batch. I was wondering if you could point me in the right direction for my first organic grow. I'm using fox farms HF growing 3x iced widows from seesd bought at femaleseeds. They're growing under a 400w HPS right now with my hortilux conversion bulb. Any noob recipes you could throw my way for my first grow?



Sure thing. Since you are in the HF I would wait a month to feed anything at all. Just give them plain water at a ph of 6.4-6.6. After a month you can give them some teas but I would keep these very simple since it is your first time using them. Since you will still be in veg at the time of your first tea I would give them the Alfalfa tea that Hamish and Rrog mentioned. There are so many great tea and soil recipes in these threads. I can't tell you enough to keep things very simple. I would get yourself a bag of the FFOF and another of the HF ASAP. I want you to cook these bags for as long as you can in the next month before the upcanning. I was taught this by a friend named Prosperian here on RIU. This will help get the soil alive for you so when you do upcan things will go smoother. I would recommend at the time of cooking to begin we water the soils with a nice tea to get things going in the soil. There is so much to pick up in these threads. Great guys who share. Some excellent info. I would recommend hanging around these two threads for awhile and post up what is going on in your grow as things progress. Teas will help you but you/we need to come up with a plan to incorporate them into your grow or we may cause damage from not using them right. 

With the FF soils we can build a layered approach. The plants will go in the container touching only the HF at first. Right under the HF layer will be a combo layer of the HF and OF. The last layer will be the OF alone to tap into when the roots are stronger and the plants are bigger and can handle to OF. This is only the start. After you are comfortable with things this way you can move on to mixing your own soil and so on. It could end up with you never buying soil again and just reusing the soil over and over all the while getting better results along the way. Take your time too. This takes time to get the hang of. I assure you this way works. Ask any questions at all. This is a great group. I am glad you are here. Take care. 



Coot has been using his various teas and this is one he keeps using. This is a compilation of a few posts or emails. 

Alfalfa 

Alfalfa is often grown to improve poor or depleted farmlands. Being a legume it fixes Nitrogen in the soil and the root system is massive and goes very deep into the sub-soil - deeper than other legumes and certainly deeper than most domesticated tree crops. This helps to break-up the soil structure allowing greater aeration and water movement in the root zone. 

Plus it's up there with kelp meal, comfrey, stinging nettles and other bionutrient accumulators. If used correctly, as in the correct amount, it can add a lot to your garden's plants...

A combination of kelp meal & alfalfa tea is one that I use on a regular basis in the veg cycle and especially a few days after transplanting - it's like steroids.

1 cup of alfalfa meal (pellets) with 1/4 cup kelp meal to 5 gallons of water - bubble for 24 hours or so. This is the strength for watering the soil and dilute that 1:1 with water for a foliar spray.

I do use alfalfa meal for making teas and then the material is then run through worm bins which is what I also do with kelp & neem meals. Even after making a tea approximately 50% of 'the stuff' remains so it's not worthless by any means.

-CC


Here is the direct link to the thread it came from. Read Rrog's whole thread. It will help you more than I can put into words. It is full of great links.

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true-99.html​


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys. Lets all learn something here. It is a situation that has some controversy surrounding it. I have two Sun Maidens that are absolute beasts. They are halfway through flowering and just starting to show a N def. I want to be sure that they have the juice to finish without limitations. I was thinking of giving them some of Coot's Alfalfa tea. Some people believe that N this far into bloom is not a good thing. Taste issues, fluffy buds, etc can result some say. I am on the line about this. The SMs are praying 24/7. So perfectly healthy. I know my only option is to go through the soil if I do something. I was thinking that perhaps I will go with an all around tea instead. The only thing deterring me from that is the plants not showing a need for anything other than N at this point. How would you guys handle this situation? Thanks guys.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 16, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey guys. Lets all learn something here. It is a situation that has some controversy surrounding it. I have two Sun Maidens that are absolute beasts. They are halfway through flowering and just starting to show a N def. I want to be sure that they have the juice to finish without limitations. I was thinking of giving them some of Coot's Alfalfa tea. Some people believe that N this far into bloom is not a good thing. Taste issues, fluffy buds, etc can result some say. I am on the line about this. The SMs are praying 24/7. So perfectly healthy. I know my only option is to go through the soil if I do something. I was thinking that perhaps I will go with an all around tea instead. The only thing deterring me from that is the plants not showing a need for anything other than N at this point. How would you guys handle this situation? Thanks guys.


Great post, and points Gandalf. I too find myself in this situation at times. I really try to get what the girls will need it that soil, but find some are heavier eaters than others, but don't want to burn many providing for one. My Green Poison just recently did this to me, and i went with some Botanicare, Nitrex I think it is, and an all around Bloom tea as well. I've been pretty busy, and would have maybe done things differently if i had more time, but it worked like a charm. The Green Poison is finishing up great, and has faded almost perfectly since. I'll probably do a flush on her which I usually avoid, but her bubblegum smell tells me that I should be doing this methodically. Her flowers were already a little fluffy so I thought I didn't have anything to lose there, but she's since plumped right up, and got quite dense for me. Hope this helps bro. Peace, Love, and Light

EDIT: I just think if your soil is good, and your plants are healthy a little N is NOT gonna mess up all your efforts in the end.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 16, 2013)

You know how I grow, all soil nothing else except a little molasses. One of the plants started getting that lime green look on the leaves. Dropped some 60-day cooked soil on top and watered it in. Greened right back up in three days and hasn't shown further issue. 

I also checked the ph for the first time before adding anything to make sure it wasn't lock out. Tap water and bagged soil staying at a ph of 6.7, go figure  

Anyway that's what I'm doing to keep things green. Not ecstatic about my harvest weight on the white lavender, just over 2.5 oz. I expected more, but the trichs are heavy and I guess that's what's important in the end. Good luck on getting the plant squared away, always a challenge isn't it?


----------



## Droy87 (Sep 16, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Sure thing. Since you are in the HF I would wait a month to feed anything at all. Just give them plain water at a ph of 6.4-6.6. After a month you can give them some teas but I would keep these very simple since it is your first time using them. Since you will still be in veg at the time of your first tea I would give them the Alfalfa tea that Hamish and Rrog mentioned. There are so many great tea and soil recipes in these threads. I can't tell you enough to keep things very simple. I would get yourself a bag of the FFOF and another of the HF ASAP. I want you to cook these bags for as long as you can in the next month before the upcanning. I was taught this by a friend named Prosperian here on RIU. This will help get the soil alive for you so when you do upcan things will go smoother. I would recommend at the time of cooking to begin we water the soils with a nice tea to get things going in the soil. There is so much to pick up in these threads. Great guys who share. Some excellent info. I would recommend hanging around these two threads for awhile and post up what is going on in your grow as things progress. Teas will help you but you/we need to come up with a plan to incorporate them into your grow or we may cause damage from not using them right.
> 
> With the FF soils we can build a layered approach. The plants will go in the container touching only the HF at first. Right under the HF layer will be a combo layer of the HF and OF. The last layer will be the OF alone to tap into when the roots are stronger and the plants are bigger and can handle to OF. This is only the start. After you are comfortable with things this way you can move on to mixing your own soil and so on. It could end up with you never buying soil again and just reusing the soil over and over all the while getting better results along the way. Take your time too. This takes time to get the hang of. I assure you this way works. Ask any questions at all. This is a great group. I am glad you are here. Take care.
> 
> ...


AMAZING!!!
Thank you for all of the great info man  Hope all is well on your end and keep smokin


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

So many cool options to fix it. EWC as a top dressing, peruvian seabird guano (12-11-2) as a top dressing, Prosperian's soil suggestion as a top dressing, etc. Thanks for the input. I am trying to run with the whole "less is more" mantra. 

Hey Pros......did you see the shout out to you in the post above? The cooking your soil is a top five all time tip. I was thinking about your post. Do you think by adding a few teas or some other type of supplemental nutrition that you would have picked up your yields? I would rather have the quality you have verses a bit more weight and less quality. It is a fine line we walk to get what we want.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 16, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to GandalfdaGreen again.



*


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2013)

Galdalf: I get that issue on occasion too, personally I feel if a plant show a need, then satisfy that need. I doubt you'll get fluffy buds. Perhaps dilute the alfalfa tea a bit more than usual and see how that goes? I'm all for tiny tweaks, baby adjustments. Tiny steps. The guy that taught me how to grow always repeated that mantra to me: Baby steps, baby steps, baby steps! I agree, less is more. MOAR!!! is NOT better.

Prosp: Damn mate, I never thought of amending soil with soil. Personally I think it is the road I will go next time. Then a tea if that does not work. I think it's a brilliant tweak. So simple, and simple is usually good. It's the Engineer's Way, my dad believes with ANY issue, the simplest solution you can find will usually be the best. I usually have a bit of the neck open in my bags outdoors for adding dressings when I need to, I will leave a slightly bigger 'collar' for exactly this purpose from now on. Tip of the hat to you, Sir!

Rrog: I LOVE how you always give credit where credit is due. You're a stand-up kinda guy that's for sure. I'd trust you in business any day of the week. Guess we all have our gurus huh?! I tried Coot's tea on my mums roses over the weekend. They're already shooting like they've gone crazy. Really good stuff. I can now find kelp meal, but it also has added gypsum. So my tea is a slight little bit modified from the original, but seems to be working just fine. Roses just LOVE alfalfa, it's their favourite food, makes my piles of horse-manure compost pretty valuable, as my horses mainly eat alfalfa, I get people driving many miles here to come buy but I now refuse to sell...

Myco: Good point there. I actually need an eye-test soon. Perhaps I have my lenses UV blocked and polarised, or at least have a second pair around. I'll just tell 'em I'm getting back into surfing, hehehehe... Living in an outlying region of a third world country makes certain things really hard to find. No worry, I always make a plan. PS: My whole 'no smoking reefer I wanna show who's boss' idea backfired on me today. Hitting the bongs like there's no tomorrow now ROFL... 

Always so much going on on this thread!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

What's cool is that there are so many ways to fix things with organics. I love this stuff. I am more pumped on it than ever. You guys add to the whole experience more than I can tell you. We have such a great group of guys who all share. That is the key. Rrog nailed it when he said that passing on this info is crucial. People don't *need *to grow with chemicals. They sure can if they want to but they have other options that are way more fun. Growing organically has put me in touch with things that I never looked at prior. I feel way more alive and I look at things much deeper than before, no pun intended. Thanks for going on this amazing ride with me guys. I can't thank you all enough.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 16, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey Pros......did you see the shout out to you in the post above? The cooking your soil is a top five all time tip.


Thanks for that man. It was my lazy way for a small grower to have the benefits of a super soil without the large shopping list, complicated ratios, and excessive amount of leftovers. One bag of soil for each plant thrown into a plastic tub with water. Pretty easy and hard to mess up. 




GandalfdaGreen said:


> I was thinking about your post. Do you think by adding a few teas or some other type of supplemental nutrition that you would have picked up your yields? I would rather have the quality you have verses a bit more weight and less quality. It is a fine line we walk to get what we want.


Maybe teas or sup feeds could help. I felt like I was on the line with three of the four strains. Basically, anything more than what the soil was providing would cause Nitrogen toxicity. I have signs on the leaves that I'm pushing about as far as I can go. I did some math and for my 2' x 3' grow space I am running 1.9 grams per watt. Basically, I have tripled my efficiency by going LED. I'm confident that I will end up with over 10 oz. from the closet grow, that's pretty respectable for the space, I guess?

If I ran two plants and pulled 5 oz. per plant in the same space I would be prouder of my accomplishment. But, I'm new to this and I learn so much with every grow. Couple years I will have the closet walls lined with plants 10 ft. to the ceiling and led panels on movers going vertical! There is no end to the possibilities. Got to laugh, this stuff is fun!




Mad Hamish said:


> Prosp: Damn mate, I never thought of amending soil with soil. Personally I think it is the road I will go next time. Then a tea if that does not work. I think it's a brilliant tweak. So simple, and simple is usually good. It's the Engineer's Way, my dad believes with ANY issue, the simplest solution you can find will usually be the best. I usually have a bit of the neck open in my bags outdoors for adding dressings when I need to, I will leave a slightly bigger 'collar' for exactly this purpose from now on. Tip of the hat to you, Sir!


It seemed logical to me. The soil supposedly has all this micro business going on in there. I don't want to add something that isn't already in the mix. If anything, after four or five weeks the soil is just running out of what was working before. That's why I thought, hmmm, I will just add more of it as a top dressing. Not like I don't have it already lying around "cooking" for 60 plus days. 

I think the hardest part about indoor growing is having the discipline not to do anything. Outside, there is always so much work in the garden, weeds, pests, weather, always give you something to do. I'm still not convinced lst-ing, topping, and scrog helped my grow, it occupied a lot of time though. I will keep trying different things, maybe mainline, until I find what works best for my setup, maybe doing no trimming like on my first grow. Thanks for the feedback Hamish.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 16, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> UV blocked and polarised,


Thank you, I couldn't think of the word polarized earlier. My old lady has shipped books, and all kinds of goodies around the world, and to 3rd world countries who you probably didn't think gets mail. I bet I could get you a pair of sunglasses bro. Seriously, I could find a pair for a couple bucks, and would spend more sending em to you, LOL. I would love to do it if you would want some quicker than waiting for your doc or something. Let me know, completely not a problem. I find mine to be quite indispensable. Peace love, and Happiness.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow. That is one hell of a gpw. Yikes. I guess that answers my question.  I think that your statement to have the discipline to do nothing cannot be emphasized enough. I see overwatering destroying great grows all the time. What the hell is up with that?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's a question for Rrog, relating to Gandalfs question about N late in flower....

Rrog, if Gandalf were planning on doing a no-till with that container where he feels he's lacking a bit of N late in flower, would there be any harm in planting a cover crop like clover *right now* that will fix atmospheric N for him? Wouldn't it not only give a jump start on recharging his soil a bit for the next run, but also help address any N deficiencies for this current plant late in it's life cycle?


----------



## Rrog (Sep 16, 2013)

I thought the same thing and planted clover a few weeks before chop. But limited light didn't let them grow much until the chop.

For quick N clover would take a while. I'd think a careful Neem, Alfalfa or kelp tea. Careful... 

Or some of your charcoal that you've been pissing all over...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 16, 2013)

Rrog said:


> I thought the same thing and planted clover a few weeks before chop. But limited light didn't let them grow much until the chop.
> 
> For quick N clover would take a while. I'd think a careful Neem, Alfalfa or kelp tea. Careful...
> 
> Or some of your charcoal that you've been pissing all over...


Ahh, right. Not much light penetration at this point.

And I don't share my charcoal. Do you have any idea how much water I had to drink to fully saturate that whole bag?


----------



## Rrog (Sep 16, 2013)

hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!

Actually, a N-activated char would only loosely hold N, and would therefore be expected to release its N more slowly. Longer term this is good, but not sure how quickly it would be available.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Rrog said:


> I thought the same thing and planted clover a few weeks before chop. But limited light didn't let them grow much until the chop.
> 
> For quick N clover would take a while. I'd think a careful Neem, Alfalfa or kelp tea. Careful...
> 
> Or some of your charcoal that you've been pissing all over...



When you say careful would you think diluting the tea similar to foliar strength would be prudent?


----------



## Rrog (Sep 16, 2013)

Can't hurt to dilute. You can always do it again in 24-48 hours. JayKush would always say "use a little, but often." Keeps us from hurting ourselves.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Can't hurt to dilute. You can always do it again in 24-48 hours. JayKush would always say "use a little, but often." Keeps us from hurting ourselves.


JayKush is my man. He has some insane info over on the mag. He runs the nicest bank too. I am a huge fan of his. I keep telling the guys about him all the time. Small world we grow in. I call him my friend for sure.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 16, 2013)

Were you a poster over there GdG?


----------



## Trousers (Sep 16, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> So many cool options to fix it. EWC as a top dressing, peruvian seabird guano (12-11-2) as a top dressing, Prosperian's soil suggestion as a top dressing, etc. Thanks for the input. I am trying to run with the whole "less is more" mantra.


I just put a couple handfuls of EWC on top of my two plants pictured above because one looked a bit yellow. If they need water today I may hit the lighter one with a very, very dilute bit of fish/seaweed stuff.


edit: not yellow, just light green


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

I recently joined. I don't really know my way around to well. I found some really nice threads covering organics. I try and read things here and there. I think the info there is really amazing. I love reading the posts from 2006. JayKush drops some crazy knowledge over there. I had no idea he posted there. All of my interactions with him were through http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/index.php?route=common/home. He is cool to talk with about genetics. Are you over there a bunch?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I just put a couple handfuls of EWC on top of my two plants pictured above because one looked a bit yellow. If they need water today I may hit the lighter one with a very, very dilute bit of fish/seaweed stuff.


That brings up a great point Trousers. I was reading some points of view on using fish. I use it in my mixes, teas, etc. I am a fish guy. Some people feel that it can cause taste/flavor issues? What do you guys think?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 16, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That brings up a great point Trousers. I was reading some points of view on using fish. I use it in my mixes, teas, etc. I am a fish guy. Some people feel that it can cause taste/flavor issues? What do you guys think?


 I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Crankyxr (Sep 16, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I was wondering the same thing


I know a good amount of growers, all running different setups, some organic, some soil w/ synthetic nutes, and some doing hydro.
All the bud that I've smoked from people running organics with and without some kind of fish fert, don't have any weird tastes to it.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 16, 2013)

I've never noticed anything, either. Never heard of it discussed, actually.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2013)

MY first grow I fed nothing but fish emulsion, my buddy told me to start with it as it would be near impossible to burn the plants. Absolutely no weird taste or smell at all. Got these perfect arm length tight nugs that glistened in the sun. Fruit flavours to the max. I will never, ever forget that grow.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 16, 2013)

Sub'd. Starting teas for my first time this week, pretty excited about it. There is a whole new world to explore underneath the surface!


----------



## Rrog (Sep 16, 2013)

What's in the fridge? Any Parsley, cilantro, basil? Mint? All of these have powerful compounds that can really screw with the nervous system. 

Have a little bubbler?


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 16, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Organic Guru's PLEASE HELP ME..... Aphids.... View attachment 2824397


Seems like an easy solution here. https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/154471-cant-get-rid-aphids.html


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 16, 2013)

Deleted post. Dank just texted me with an organic solution.  thanks though buddy.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 16, 2013)

Not even aphids. I'm just fuckin stoned. 
Damn THRIPS! lol. Fuck me this is going to be a problem.i can see it now...


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 16, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Not even aphids. I'm just fuckin stoned.
> Damn THRIPS! lol. Fuck me this is going to be a problem.i can see it now...


Read this on icmag, said it was the best for thrips--

*Spinosad (pronounced "spin-OH-sid") is derived through the fermentation of a naturally occurring organism. Spinosad is derived from a naturally occurring soil dwelling bacterium called Saccharopolyspora spinosa, a rare microorganism reportedly collected from soil in an abandoned rum distillery on a Caribbean Island in 1982 by a vacationing scientist. It has not been found in nature since that time, and was subsequently described as a new species.

Spinosad works by contact and by ingestion. Contact occurs either by direct application to the insect or by movement of the insect onto a treated surface. Ingestion occurs as insects feed on treated substrate (such as foliage). While control via contact is highly effective, control via ingestion is 5 - 10 times more effective.

Spinosad has a unique mode of action that is different from all other known insect control products. Spinosad causes excitation of the insect nervous system, leading to involuntary muscle contractions, prostration with tremors, and finally paralysis. 
Spinosad has several attractive features when compared to most other insect pest control products: 
- It is derived through the fermentation of a naturally occurring organism;
- It is highly active at low use rates;
- It is active by ingestion and contact exposure;
- It has less impact on certain predatory beneficial insects; and
- It is active by a mechanism unique among known insect pest control compounds.
- It has quicker speed of control;
- It has no special handling or use restrictions. 

Spinosad, with its unique characteristics, does indeed fit a class of its own, and offers fantastic results for the hobby gardener. No other naturally sourced material has its' combination of excellent contact and residual efficacy on target pests and safety to beneficials, aquatic organisms, and mammals.
Spinosad-based products have been registered in more than 30 countries for control of termites, ants, thrips and much more. Common names that spinosad is marketed under are &#8220;Monteray Garden Insect Spray&#8221;, &#8220;Bulls-eye&#8221;, &#8220;Entrust&#8221;, and more. There are retailers that sell these products online or through mail order&#8230;you can have this product shipped to anywhere in the country&#8230;or world.*


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 16, 2013)

Just talked to someone who told me the same thing. Heading to Home Depot now. 
Talk to you guys later.


----------



## Droy87 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey Gandalf 

I bought some fish bone meal, a bag of perlite, high p bat guano, and a bag of EWC. I Still have 2 cubic feet of fox farms HF soil in a bin. Could i mix let's say:

1/4 cup FBM
4.5 cups chunky perlite
1/4 cup High p bat guano
4 cups EWC
?

Sound like a good think to mix in with my FFHF soil, water and let sit for a month before use?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 16, 2013)

Droy87 said:


> Hey Gandalf
> 
> I bought some fish bone meal, a bag of perlite, high p bat guano, and a bag of EWC. I Still have 2 cubic feet of fox farms HF soil in a bin. Could i mix let's say:
> 
> ...


Are you set up to make teas, Droy?

With the soil you have there, you can get some great results with maybe a top dress of EWC a couple weeks in to flower, an ACT or two along the way, and a nutrient tea every so often.


----------



## Droy87 (Sep 16, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you set up to make teas, Droy?
> 
> With the soil you have there, you can get some great results with maybe a top dress of EWC a couple weeks in to flower, an ACT or two along the way, and a nutrient tea every so often.



Sure am, I've been studying a lot of dif/ articles and recipes recently along with the help from all of you. I wan't to keep it 100% organic. I already added the EWC's to the remaining FFHF soil along with some more perlite which will be used in 3 gal/
pots once my plants reache a month of growth and is ready for it's final transplant. I should be safe with 3 cups of EWC's in that soil you'd think right? Also, should I still water it before hand and let it cook a few weeks?

THANKS before hand 

EDIT: also, what's ECT stand for


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 16, 2013)

Droy87 said:


> Sure am, I've been studying a lot of dif/ articles and recipes recently along with the help from all of you. I wan't to keep it 100% organic. I already added the EWC's to the remaining FFHF soil along with some more perlite which will be used in 3 gal/
> pots once my plants reache a month of growth and is ready for it's final transplant. *I should be safe with 3 cups of EWC's in that soil you'd think right? Also, should I still water it before hand and let it cook a few weeks?*
> 
> THANKS before hand


That's a 2 cf bag of Happy Frog? If so, then you're more than fine. I would just be sure to add equal parts perlite of whatever you add in EWC. I would also recommend wetting your soil down with an ACT to really jump start the microbial party in your mix while it's sitting the 30 days.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 16, 2013)

When you wet it down, you don't want it soppy. It should clump together a bit when you grab a fist-full, but you shouldn't be able to squeeze water out of it. I would guess no more than a 1/4 to 1/2 gallon of ACT would need to be used for 2 cf (plus amendments). If it ends up a little wet, just spread it out on a tarp for a bit until you dial it in.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 16, 2013)

ACT=Aerated Compost Tea.


----------



## Droy87 (Sep 16, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> ACT=Aerated Compost Tea.


ohhh stupid, i knew that sorry  
not to sure which ACT I'm going to use but I'm sure a veg one would be at best considering the soil will be used when the plants a couple weeks into veg.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Droy....I listen to everything st0w tells me. He is an incredible resource. Do whatever he tells you.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 16, 2013)

Droy87 said:


> ohhh stupid, i knew that sorry
> not to sure which ACT I'm going to use but I'm sure a veg one would be at best considering the soil will be used when the plants a couple weeks into veg.



Keep in mind that an ACT serves only one purpose.... to multiply the microbes present in your compost/vermicpmpost. You only need a cup of EWC, a few gallons of water, some blackstrap molasses, and a bubbler to make an ACT. What you're referring to is a nutrient tea. You could certainly wet your soil down with a nutrient tea if you wanted to. Rrog I believe recommends using aloe. I like using an ACT. There are many ways to go about it. Play with it for a while and you'll find what works best for you.


----------



## Droy87 (Sep 16, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Keep in mind that an ACT serves only one purpose.... to multiply the microbes present in your compost/vermicpmpost. You only need a cup of EWC, a few gallons of water, some blackstrap molasses, and a bubbler to make an ACT. What you're referring to is a nutrient tea. You could certainly wet your soil down with a nutrient tea if you wanted to. Rrog I believe recommends using aloe. I like using an ACT. There are many ways to go about it. Play with it for a while and you'll find what works best for you.


I have all the required stuff for the ACT you just mentioned. I'm going to bubble one right now and get it ready  thank you


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Play with it for a while and you'll find what works best for you.


 This is a bit of advice I see from all the Organic Gurus. Makes it sooooo much fun! I'm running out of places to feed teas to now. Bubbled countless litres of it and dosed the gardens of pretty much everybody I know LOL. Seeing results everywhere. Wonderful hobby.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Droy....I listen to everything st0w tells me. He is an incredible resource. Do whatever he tells you.


While that's very kind of you to say, I'm really just a student of people like Rrog and Coot passing along what I've picked up from them. I feel like I'm just scratching the surface of what there is to learn about organics .... which is part of what makes this so much fun


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2013)

Question for you guys...

What do you guys like to use for cuttings? My EZ-Cloner finally took a shit last night after about 8 years of use, and I want to make the switch to something else that doesn't have mechanical parts that can fail.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Question for you guys...
> 
> What do you guys like to use for cuttings? My EZ-Cloner finally took a shit last night after about 8 years of use, and I want to make the switch to something else that doesn't have mechanical parts that can fail.


Ah this is one of my things I am a little proud of. Good ol' rockwool cubes, but I have a temp controlled cloning cabinet I made myself. I run a SoG most of the time so cloning like clockwork is ESSENTIAL. This box nails my temps to within .3 degrees of where I set it to, temp controller controls fans that suck the air out in line with the lamp (small wattage CFL), and I have a heating mat in the bottom keeping root-zone at 26.5 degrees C. NEVER have mold issues as It doesn't spike humidity up to sauna-like 80 percent, closer on 55 or so. Roots in 7 days, guaranteed, as long as the right shoots are chosen for rooting. These are the two most important factors I have found: STABLE temps, and starchy stalks. Inside of the clone box is painted with fungicidal paint I made myself, then covered in a reflective sheet. It locks light in like a beeeatch so at first I gave them a bit too much light, whooops. Still rooted in 7-9 days, but then you end up with twisted growth as they try to shoot up while making roots too...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow Hamish, impressive set up! I have rockwool cubes that I use for germinating seeds, but I was led to believe that these aren't so great for cuttings. Apparently this was some bad info based upon your pics.

I was thinking of rapid rooters (or something similar) but I will just use the rockwool cubes that I already have instead.

Thanks bro


----------



## Rrog (Sep 17, 2013)

Holy Cloner, Batman!!! How do you keep the cubes themselves wet? They are just sitting on that tote lid? How do you keep Rh up with that much ventilation?

Thanks a lot! I love shit like this.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2013)

Also Hamish, what is your success rate with getting your cuts to root? I was running at about 95% with my cloner .... but was wondering if I should take more cuts than I'm accustomed to?

If I want 5 rooted clones, would I be safe with taking 10 cuts? Same concept of making my cut at a 90 degree angle using rockwool cubes too?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 17, 2013)

I use the riot cubes/rooters cubes in the good old dome. I also have 2 bucket aero cloners which are really predictable too.

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-8-Site-Cloner-Bucket
http://www.kflytronics.com/HydroWest-18-site-Aeroponic-Cloner-HY700_p_14723.html

I think you should take a few extra to be safe. I always do and it turns out that I throw them away. It rips my heart in two when I throw the genetics away from taking too many. I have to kill a ton of extras coming up. I really wish we all lived closer to each other. I can't wait for Myco to get to Maine. 

Switching gears a little. I want to go to this:

http://miorganicsolutions.com/mmmr/Conference/MichiganMMMCPacket.pdf

I have never been to anything like this. Lucky dogs. I would be like a kid on Christmas morning or like a grown man who loves mmj at a mmj conference.  I would personally thank the organizers if I were going.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2013)

Well guys, I have to give credit where credit is due, first of all. This is where I learned about this way of doing things:

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/15030-batch-clones-rockwool.html

Al B. Fuct is my SoG guru. Wish he was still around on RIU  But looking at what is happening with cannabis law across the globe, I think he's kicking ass in his job as a writer for the cannabis scene. MAX RESPECT!

Stow, so far I have 100 percent success rate (knock on wood) which is awesome, I take 15 clones for each cycle of 9 that hit the SoG and choose the STRONGEST ones. I like being spoiled for choice there. Means I usually keep 2 or 3 mothers per pheno I intend on running. Right now I am mothering up 4 clones of my favourite LVBK pheno, the Tahoe just does NOT veg fast enough even with 4 moms. The Dream Beaver is going to be a dream, I can tell already, SUPER vigorous. I don't like leaving the mums as bare as Al does. I guess how you cut the clones is totally up to preference, I have seen very little info refuting one method or another, but yes I also cut at angles and strip the lower nodes. I do NOT scrape at the stem however, they really do root a lot faster that way. But yes, over-shooting by double should have you really happy! Even thin little branches will root no problem, but there is a threshold for TOO thin, and then they can take up to 14 days to show good root development. 

Rrog, I find if you stack the cubes pretty close together, they need one watering of 25-35 ml a day. I like keeping them on the lid so I can move them all out at once, and it makes for a nice little 'mobile workbench' that I sterilize before and then I usually make cuts right on there. I have about a billion uses for those lids, LOL... The nice thing here is the vents don't work all the time, they are pretty much there for heat-control, the ducts I added as light-traps for the little fans I have in-line with the lamp so they are quite oversized, it was the only size ducting I had lying around at the time. I still need to neaten it up, it went into operation almost instantly, I really should take the time to make it look a bit nicer now it's standing idle for a bit :/ So the vent fans kick on as soon as the temps go around .3 degrees C of where I set the controller. When it gets warmer the heating mat also gets connected to the controller so it switches off when temps are at the set amount. So I have a humidity of between 55 and 65 percent most of the time, which they seem to like just fine. I had too many issues with domes... So I find the relative humidity kinda sorts itself out, but keep in mind I designed it EXACTLY for my needs, I've tried with just one or two clones in there, but then they need a watering sometimes twice a day. I did compensate for that by almost over-watering them last time and it worked great, so instead of a 'moist' cube I went for full-on WET. Worked out well, seeing as my watering mix always has a little H2O2 in there so they never suffocate. Best part of this is, no 'hardening off' required, and they adjust to the HPS really fast too. Took me a while of playing with it to get it perfect, and bigger cubes do work a lot better.

I have to add one of the little things that REALLY made this kick along is a Dutch rooting powder called Rhizopon. It really kicks ASS. Clonex is left in the dust by this stuff, I don't even wet the stems, just a small little dusting and BOOM!


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 17, 2013)

All I use to clone is rockwool, powder rooting hormone, and a normal humidity dome. So far 100% success rate, even with clones that got damaged and I had to move my dome, came back. Mist maybe 7 times a day.

Honestly it's the most simple thing I do lol.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 17, 2013)

I love your cloning box bro. You showed it to me before. When I first saw it I knew you and I were going to hit it off. 

That is some great info there. I am inspired to step up the game. I'd say you have your cloning down.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 17, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> All I use to clone is rockwool, powder rooting hormone, and a normal humidity dome. So far 100% success rate, even with clones that got damaged and I had to move my dome, came back. Mist maybe 7 times a day.
> 
> Honestly it's the most simple thing I do lol.



I don't even mist. I used to. I have been playing around with things in my riot cubes. I don't soak the cubes before I put my clones into them. I use Olivia's cloning solution with the cubes but I use it in a wick system. I place about 1 cm of Olivia's in the tray. I put my cut in the cube and place it in the holder. After all the cuts are in cubes there will be no more water in the tray due to the wicking of the cubes. I then put .5cm of Olivia's solution back into the tray and let it go. I always check the tray for a touch of the solution. Never let it get above .5cm. Never let it dry out. I add the .5cm of Oliva's twice in 10-14 days and then I have roots. Done deal. 90%+ everytime. I am now playing with Azos on my cuts and putting them right into my seed/clone mix. I do have the slam dunk machines too. There are a bunch of ways to do it. 

I like the Azos. So far it is working. I mix the Olivia's per the instructions on the bottle. What are some organic ways to clone that you guys use?


----------



## Crankyxr (Sep 17, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I don't even mist. I used to. I have been playing around with things in my riot cubes. I don't soak the cubes before I put my clones into them. I use Olivia's cloning solution with the cubes but I use it in a wick system. I place about 1 cm of Olivia's in the tray. I put my cut in the cube and place it in the holder. After all the cuts are in cubes there will be no more water in the tray due to the wicking of the cubes. I then put .5cm of Olivia's solution back into the tray and let it go. I always check the tray for a touch of the solution. Never let it get above .5cm. Never let it dry out. I add the .5cm of Oliva's twice in 10-14 days and then I have roots. Done deal. 90%+ everytime. I am now playing with Azos on my cuts and putting them right into my seed/clone mix. I do have the slam dunk machines too. There are a bunch of ways to do it.
> 
> I like the Azos. So far it is working. I mix the Olivia's per the instructions on the bottle. What are some organic ways to clone that you guys use?


I don't even use my dome anymore. I just dip the cuttings into some clonex, put them in the root riot cubes, put em in the tray with some water and wait.
90%+ success rate doing it this way


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2013)

Yup there are MANY ways to go about it. The only reason I do it the way I do is for a predictable time-table, 7 days to root, 10 days for vigorous root growth. I just found with most other methods it would sometimes be 7 days, sometimes 14, sometimes even more than that. There is no real difference in the health of clones between methods, but having a controlled environment means I get to repeat results pretty much exactly the same over and over. And this is ONLY to fit in with a 2-week rotation SoG that I took this road. A clone box like what I am using is merely the cheapest way to keep them in precisely the same environment constantly, I can move it anywhere and ambient temps can vary outside the box but inside it stays nailed spot-on.
So the key reason I chose to build one is not efficiency nor a perception of any kind of superior result at all, but only that one thing: Predictability. 

I am going to try the same method, but straight into a diluted living soil mix with mycos added right in the planting hole. Thinking of buffering the clones from the soil a little with a small 'plug' of coco. I would like to root straight into soil and get the natural processes going ASAP. My thinking here is that the benes can start working for me a lot sooner this way. The rockwool cubes dropped straight into soil are working pretty well I must say, I do enjoy dusting the roots with some mycos before dropping them in.

I am also considering getting rid of the H2O2 in my clone water mix, and using mycorrhizae instead. If that works, my next experiment is going to be using willow water as my clone mix and ditching the rooting powder altogether. Baby steps, but I want to go FULL ORGANIC with my clones now too. As soon as I have big mums again and tons of shoots to play with, I will start playing with these ideas. I just want to be sure I can cut my losses wherever I fail


----------



## Crankyxr (Sep 17, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again.





*


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> I don't even use my dome anymore. I just dip the cuttings into some clonex, put them in the root riot cubes, put em in the tray with some water and wait.
> 90%+ success rate doing it this way



Funny you posted this, I just finished doing it exactly this way. I'm used to taking big cuts with my ez-cloner. My cuts were so big that they're kinda falling over, so I had to prop them up against the side of the tray a bit and I can't put the dome on there now. Oh well. Smaller cuts next time.

Gandalf, I saw your post so I figured I would try the riot cubes too. I put a few in rockwool as well to test this out.


----------



## Crankyxr (Sep 17, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Funny you posted this, I just finished doing it exactly this way. I'm used to taking big cuts with my ez-cloner. My cuts were so big that they're kinda falling over, so I had to prop them up against the side of the tray a bit and I can't put the dome on there now. Oh well. Smaller cuts next time.
> 
> Gandalf, I saw your post so I figured I would try the riot cubes too. I put a few in rockwool as well to test this out.
> 
> ...


my cuttings are always about 5-7" tall, sometimes larger and they always droop. but they'll prop back up soon enough


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2013)

Some Church ladies drying off after a TM-7, Aloe, Pro-tekt shower


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> my cuttings are always about 5-7" tall, sometimes larger and they always droop. but they'll prop back up soon enough


Good to know Cranky. I'll sleep better tonight.


----------



## Crankyxr (Sep 17, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Some Church ladies drying off after a TM-7, Aloe, Pro-tekt shower
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825237View attachment 2825239


Everyone should use protekt.


----------



## Maphyr (Sep 17, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> Everyone should use protekt.


http://www.amazon.com/Dyna-Gro-Pro-tekt-Tek-032-Silicon-Supplement/dp/B000E1VZHC

Is that protekt?

Is that even considered "organic" ?


----------



## Rrog (Sep 17, 2013)

I think it's fine. Agsil-16 is the same but cheaper.


----------



## Maphyr (Sep 17, 2013)

Ehhhh... I dunno...

There is no grey area in organics, you either are or you aren't. You can't "sorta kinda" be organic. Someone put it once as - it's like being pregnant, you either are or you aren't.

We use all these organic materials to keep true to the "organicness" and then using a product like Protekt seems like it just throws all that organicness right out the window. You're spraying your plant with synthetic shit... that is the exact opposite of being organic.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 17, 2013)

"synthetic" is in the eye of the beholder. This is a compilation of info, most from Coot and his research. He's a member of the Oregon Tilth and all.

Couple links-

http://www.nutri-tech.com.au/blog/2010/06/silica-the-hidden-cost-of-chemicals/ about silica

http://www.fngla.org/education-and-research/research/reports/75/finalreport.pdf more on Silica


Potassium silicate is found naturally, Basalt contains this mineral compound. The problem is, as usual, that the cost of extracting it is prohibitive.

USDA NOP (National Organic Program) has a general regulation known as 205.208(e) (link) which covers bio-pesticides and bio-fungicides including mineral compounds.

Chemical compounds are contained in a database known as Chemical Abstracts Service (CAS) which is part of the American Chemical Society. The listing for Synthetic Potassium Silicate is CAS # 1312-76-1

Under the general blanket regulation noted above, synthetic Potassium Silicate is approved with this stipulation:

Quote:
The silica used in the manufacture of potassium silicate must be sourced from naturally occurring sand may be used if the requirements of 205.206(e) are met.

AgSil 16H from PQ Corporation was the product that brought about this ruling by USDA NOP whereas prior to that, synthetic sources were prohibited. Their application and final approval allowed if the restrictions were met.


----------



## Maphyr (Sep 17, 2013)

So, Protekt is synthetic but made from organic material..? is what I'm gathering from the information above.

The bottle just screams,* Master Farmer Bud Candy DX 5000* to me, and no where in the description or on the bottle does it mention being organic.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to use this Protekt stuff because it boasts some very good benefits. I'm just not sold that this is an organic product, and I'm not about to throw away my organic grow for a flashy bottle.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 17, 2013)

These are minerals, but the info above mentions the USDA NOP allowance.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 17, 2013)

Rrog said:


> These are minerals, but the info above mentions the USDA NOP allowance.


I honestly don't use it but if Rrog and st0w are cool with it then I would have no problems using it. Hell, the USDA *NOP* allowance said it qualifies.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 17, 2013)

To me I am not concerned about a label. The value to the plant and safety as a material make it OK that it wasn't mined in that exact form.


----------



## Maphyr (Sep 17, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I honestly don't use it but if Rrog and st0w are cool with it then I would have no problems using it. Hell, the USDA *NOP* allowance said it qualifies.


Rrog has never steered me wrong before, but I remain skeptical.

I've invested way too much money into organics to just throw it all away on a flashy $10 bottle of super juice. Think I'll pass, seem to be doing just fine without it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 17, 2013)

Maphyr said:


> Rrog has never steered me wrong before, but I remain skeptical.
> 
> I've invested way too much money into organics to just throw it all away on a flashy $10 bottle of super juice. Think I'll pass, seem to be doing just fine without it.


Another alternative is using comfrey. Because of how deep it's roots go, comfrey leaves are full of silica which can obviously be turned in to a useful tea to replace something like Pro-tekt. I believe the bocking 14 cultivar is the variety you want (Rrog, correct me if I'm wrong). This is the direction I'm heading. Next spring I will be planting some. There is a good website that Rrog has where you can order a cutting of comfrey root from. This cultivar is sterile too, so your back yard won't be over-run by it.

If that doesn't meet the "organic" credentials, then I don't know what would.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 17, 2013)

Any of you super crop/LST/other training methods during the stretch of flowering or veg? Seems like my plant that was not super cropped as much started producing flowers a lot quicker, along with trichs. 

Obviously with the stress difference you can see why it would happen, but other plants I did super crop started flowering around the 2 week mark when they stop stretching and they did not stretch much at all, but I didn't see much stretching in the LST plant either.

What are your guys methods? Would love to hear others, and possibly tweak some methods I have.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Funny you posted this, I just finished doing it exactly this way. I'm used to taking big cuts with my ez-cloner. My cuts were so big that they're kinda falling over, so I had to prop them up against the side of the tray a bit and I can't put the dome on there now. Oh well. Smaller cuts next time.
> 
> Gandalf, I saw your post so I figured I would try the riot cubes too. I put a few in rockwool as well to test this out.
> 
> ...


If you want to keep them from drooping the trick is to cut the front 3rd off your biggest leaves, slows transpiration so the plants keep their water instead of sweating it out, especially on bigger clones. Learned that one from Sub's threads, really helps a stack...


----------



## May11th (Sep 18, 2013)

My girlsfriends tits are synthetic organic. Haha no if it doesnt come from earth and its man made then no its not organic. Must be some good weed floating around, please dont ruin your plants ecosystem lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 18, 2013)

May11th said:


> My girlsfriends tits are synthetic organic. Haha no if it doesnt come from earth and its man made then no its not organic. Must be some good weed floating around, please dont ruin your plants ecosystem lol


Silica is the second most abundant mineral on earth. Humans and plants both require it to maintain normal, healthy growth. When used properly, it does not harm the microbiology in your soil. Sand (silicon dioxide) is not bio available for plants, so companies process it in to a form that plants can readily uptake. It DOES come from earth, it's just altered so that we can use it.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 18, 2013)

Maphyr said:


> Rrog has never steered me wrong before, but I remain skeptical.
> 
> I've invested way too much money into organics to just throw it all away on a flashy $10 bottle of super juice. Think I'll pass, seem to be doing just fine without it.


That is the beauty of what we do. There are other ways to get there that you can be comfortable with. I like varying opinions. Leads to educated discussions thus growth.



st0wandgrow said:


> Another alternative is using comfrey. Because of how deep it's roots go, comfrey leaves are full of silica which can obviously be turned in to a useful tea to replace something like Pro-tekt. I believe the bocking 14 cultivar is the variety you want (Rrog, correct me if I'm wrong). This is the direction I'm heading. Next spring I will be planting some. There is a good website that Rrog has where you can order a cutting of comfrey root from. This cultivar is sterile too, so your back yard won't be over-run by it.
> 
> If that doesn't meet the "organic" credentials, then I don't know what would.


I too will be getting some for next year. Great stuff.



AllDayToker said:


> Any of you super crop/LST/other training methods during the stretch of flowering or veg? Seems like my plant that was not super cropped as much started producing flowers a lot quicker, along with trichs.
> 
> Obviously with the stress difference you can see why it would happen, but other plants I did super crop started flowering around the 2 week mark when they stop stretching and they did not stretch much at all, but I didn't see much stretching in the LST plant either.
> 
> What are your guys methods? Would love to hear others, and possibly tweak some methods I have.


Myco is the man when it comes to training. He has been busy as of late but he is family. When he posts up I listen. Most caring guy around. 



st0wandgrow said:


> Silica is the second most abundant mineral on earth. Humans and plants both require it to maintain normal, healthy growth. When used properly, it does not harm the microbiology in your soil. Sand (silicon dioxide) is not bio available for plants, so companies process it in to a form that plants can readily uptake. It DOES come from earth, it's just altered so that we can use it.


It's all about our own personal choices. In the end it is tough to argue with the certifying entities such as USDA NOP. No harm in having different ways to do things.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2013)

May11th said:


> My girlsfriends tits are synthetic organic. Haha no if it doesnt come from earth and its man made then no its not organic. Must be some good weed floating around, please dont ruin your plants ecosystem lol


What is a compost tea but organic matter processed by human ingenuity into a form most valuable to plants? Is this not also synthetic/organic? Does an aerated compost tea exist in nature? Does a forest have the technology to produce these concoctions in the form that we use them? 

Intelligence is as organic as it gets... Combining natural resources with intelligence is still an organic affair. 

Pyrethrum is a poison present in crysanthenum flowers. It is totally organic. It kills microbial life and can kill an animal that ingests it. What we are working with here is LIVING SOIL. THIS is the focus. LIFE. Not necessarily organic compounds alone. Nor necessarily organic processes alone. But LIFE.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Any of you super crop/LST/other training methods during the stretch of flowering or veg? Seems like my plant that was not super cropped as much started producing flowers a lot quicker, along with trichs.
> 
> Obviously with the stress difference you can see why it would happen, but other plants I did super crop started flowering around the 2 week mark when they stop stretching and they did not stretch much at all, but I didn't see much stretching in the LST plant either.
> 
> What are your guys methods? Would love to hear others, and possibly tweak some methods I have.


With an untouched plant, energy is focused linearly. When you use LST, you are distributing energy evenly across the plant, encouraging more shoots as you know. So now energy is not focused in a linear fashion any longer. It is distributed. So instead of the plant cannonballing upwards, energy is shared amongst the varied shoots, hence you end up with shorter branches, nodes more tightly spaced, which makes for those lovely 'compressed' colas we all like to see. You must remember that bud-mass is DIRECTLY proportionate to root-mass. This is the ONLY reason Hydro sometimes yields more, roots grow completely un-inhibited. So in an ideal scenario, one would like to let a plant just grow upwards with as much root-mass as is possible. Unfortunately for the indoor gardener, a 3-metre plant is not always an option. Lighting becomes an issue and bud quality suffers. So what you are noticing is truly the ADVANTAGES of LST


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 18, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> With an untouched plant, energy is focused linearly. When you use LST, you are distributing energy evenly across the plant, encouraging more shoots as you know. So now energy is not focused in a linear fashion any longer. It is distributed. So instead of the plant cannonballing upwards, energy is shared amongst the varied shoots, hence you end up with shorter branches, nodes more tightly spaced, which makes for those lovely 'compressed' colas we all like to see. You must remember that bud-mass is DIRECTLY proportionate to root-mass. This is the ONLY reason Hydro sometimes yields more, roots grow completely un-inhibited. So in an ideal scenario, one would like to let a plant just grow upwards with as much root-mass as is possible. Unfortunately for the indoor gardener, a 3-metre plant is not always an option. Lighting becomes an issue and bud quality suffers. So what you are noticing is truly the ADVANTAGES of LST


Good post,all about your preference,I like to S/C and pinch alot in early 12/12 to allow the bottom parts to really blow up.
Beech

ps,All about rootmass and pot size,For monsters in Soil.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 18, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Good post,all about your preference,I like to S/C and pinch alot in early 12/12 to allow the bottom parts to really blow up.
> Beech
> 
> ps,*All about rootmass and pot size,For monsters in Soil*.


Agreed. More than anything else moving to a larger container has led me to greater yields.

Roots=fruits, right?


----------



## Rrog (Sep 18, 2013)

http://shop.geopot.com/30-gallon-geopot-with-handles/ I'm thinking about these in my new place. 30 gallon Geopots. All running ROLS. No transplanting. I just take a rooted clone and plop it right in the pot. I would have these cycling through, all ROLS


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2013)

Rrog said:


> http://shop.geopot.com/30-gallon-geopot-with-handles/ I'm thinking about these in my new place. 30 gallon Geopots. All running ROLS. No transplanting. I just take a rooted clone and plop it right in the pot. I would have these cycling through, all ROLS


THOSE ARE BADASS!! I'm looking into stitching up my own 'geopots' as it is yet another thing I can't get here  Just trying to figure out the best material to use. Needs to be pretty heavy-duty stuff. Thinking of trying out some Hessian and seeing how it goes...

Snapped this one right as the lights came on. ALMOST worked. But this is my little Kush Corner, my last plants left in Coco... Funny how the flash only made the shaded parts looks green LOL


----------



## May11th (Sep 18, 2013)

The earty makes teas natually. Rivers, waterfalls , birdshit, dead leafs, fish and animals. Earth tea


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 18, 2013)

May11th said:


> The earty makes teas natually. Rivers, waterfalls , birdshit, dead leafs, fish and animals. Earth tea


...and silica


----------



## May11th (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes but not synthetic silica that our corrupt government says is somewhat organic , there is no in between organic am I right?


----------



## May11th (Sep 18, 2013)

Hell in that case superthrive is organic or just as much as proteck


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

May 11th, arguing any further is not going to get you anywhere. Take it somewhere else buddy, please. I think guys like Rrog and Gandalf and Stow REALLY know their shit. They think things through properly. Agree to disagree, and move along forward.


----------



## Maphyr (Sep 19, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> If that doesn't meet the "organic" credentials, then I don't know what would.


*Obviously* using comfrey would "meet the organic credentials". 

Seems that the ol' RIU tradition of taking shots at people is alive and well!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> May 11th, arguing any further is not going to get you anywhere. Take it somewhere else buddy, please. I think guys like Rrog and Gandalf and Stow REALLY know their shit. They think things through properly. Agree to disagree, and move along forward.


REALLY? you think gandlaf stow and Rrog are theonly ones here WHO KNOW THERE SHIT? maybe if you focused more what folks are doig instead of kissing ass everywhere you go you'd notice ALOT of people are doing shit right that don't post every fucken day here. for fucks sake ive seen enough at this fucken site, grown ups (they claim to be anyway) and they sit here and play grab ass like high schoolers on a bus. pathetic! I don't care who I offend with my opinion fuck yerself!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> REALLY? you think gandlaf stow and Rrog are theonly ones here WHO KNOW THERE SHIT? maybe if you focused more what folks are doig instead of kissing ass everywhere you go you'd notice ALOT of people are doing shit right that don't post every fucken day here. for fucks sake ive seen enough at this fucken site, grown ups (they claim to be anyway) and they sit here and play grab ass like high schoolers on a bus. pathetic! I don't care who I offend with my opinion fuck yerself!


 I was trying to avoid an argument from escalating. It is clear that there is a vast difference of opinion, and up to this very point it has been a perfectly CIVIL thread, so pointing out that agreeing to disagree is not kissing ass at all, it is simply working towards keeping it that way. Which you now ruined. And you didn't offend me at all, you just made yourself look like a dick 

PS: Gandalf, Rrog, and Stow REALLY know their shit. They think things though properly. Not only that, they have proof to show of the results of their methods, unlike you. Hell I don't even do it exactly their way. I do veganics, totally vegan feeding. You see me arguing about how crap their addition of bone meal is or any such crap? Keep it civil. Arguing serves nobody.

PPS: I have stirred up too much trouble on too many threads here to be told I kiss ass wherever I go. With topics such as music, hermaphrodites and a few others, I have even lost 'friends' off my friend list. Try to construct your slur/argument a bit better next time, because you not only made yourself look like an intolerant asshole, but one of sub-par intelligence to boot. 

You talk about 'grown ups' but you behave like a 16-year old with this post. I can't believe Soma is from anywhere NEAR where you live. Guess we all know why he moved to Holland now. And I don't need to fuck myself buddy, my wife has gladly taken up that role for long time already. Trust me I get enough of that and it's always GOOD.

LAST EDIT: Guys like you and May12th seem to miss the point. These threads are for a SHARING of knowledge. Take what you want, leave the rest. The purpose here is not a scientific peer-review, in no way is the purpose the proof nor rebuttal of any body's ideas or methods. As Gandalf pointed out, to each his own. 

You must have a LOT of friends. Go play with them. The grownups are having a conversation here.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

Maphyr said:


> *Obviously* using comfrey would "meet the organic credentials".
> 
> Seems that the ol' RIU tradition of taking shots at people is alive and well!


This is clearly true. But it cannot really be said of Stow, brother. If you follow his posts you will find he's mostly busy helping out growers with less experience than he has, offering tons of encouragement and a very patient and supportive ear. Come now. Go smoke a bowl, relax.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 19, 2013)

This is suppose to be a place where you can pass knowledge, and maybe get some questions answered. It's not a place for someone to come in, and start insulting somebody on their tech's, that work BTW. When people get a certain status or position in a community(like Rrog, Stow, and Gandalf) it's because people respect them for their opinions, and contributions. You don't get such a position among growers unless you know how to grow, PERIOD!!! These are the people we respect, and want to keep around, not push them away to the point where others that need their help can't get it. That's exactly what will happen if we let the few unhappy people dim the loving light that these folks so strongly shine on to the rest of us.

You can tell me I'm kissing ass all day. If you fell that way it just shows how little respect, and honor you possess. There are folks that ultimately respect you fellas, please don't let the few outweigh the needs of the many, as we don't usually have idiots disrespecting the greats in here. When we do they get added to the "ignore List" and forgotten, just the way it is.

Gandalf, Rrog, and Stow, on behalf of everyone you guys have ever helped, THANK YOU! May you always be blessed, and held tightly to the bosom of our beloved mother! Peace, Light, and Love to everyone!


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

It's all good, and VT and Maphyr are my friends if they'll have me. I'm looking into other bioavailable Silica sources since this is interesting and everyone has their own good perspective on this.


----------



## Slipon (Sep 19, 2013)

dont exatly know what going on in here, but sounds like somebody is out of smoke, take your negative internet habits elsewhere please, no point in argue and fight in a online forum over weed 

have a nice day all, and remember to be to others like you want em to be to you


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm taking Slipon's advice and cranking up my vape. I hope others can join me on my peace vape.


----------



## May11th (Sep 19, 2013)

I wasnt arguing but having a conversation. So hope it wasnt taken that way, I never knew people would get offended over it. I know we would get nowhere in life if everyone agreed to disagree though, nothing would get resolved.


----------



## May11th (Sep 19, 2013)

Wake and baked off white widow, today I need to transplant my blueberry plants into 1 gallon grow bags filled with supercocosoil, then get cloning trays ready with rapid rooters, setup clone dome and transfer carmelo, superskunk, and blueberry. 

Does anyone wake up happy as hell to tranplant and go buy new goodies? I cant wait to get off work to bust ass in my grow and get some organization done because its needed. Have a great day guys and hope to learn something new today, cheers with this pipe.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

Sounds like a full day M11. New goodies sounds like a lot of fun!!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 19, 2013)

Disagreements never hurt as long as they're productive. Fighting on the other hand is soooooooo useless, and get nobody anywhere! I'm with Rrog though. A giant cone for PEACE it is! A small harvest can cure a lot of things, but not sharp words that have left deep cuts, so lets please keep things light people. A difference of opinions is one thing, but fighting over who has the best organics, is really quite silly anyways when you think about it. I didn't mean to come in, and offend anyone I just thought the mood had turned a little grey is all, not pointing fingers. I'm sorry if I was wrong about what I thought was tension, I didn't mean to create more of it. Time for that PEACE cone I think. Light and Love.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

I have the vape on. Some Black Russian going. Things look pretty good and you're all my buddies.

May11th- Hows the day lookin'?


----------



## Slipon (Sep 19, 2013)

just smoke two bong head`s of LSD 

might be time for a granddad (1/2 a hour side ways on the couch)


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 19, 2013)

This thread is for an exchange of information. I don't want it being drug down with negativity. I think that we are all going to do things differently. This is basically an organic thread as you know. Everyone is welcome here. You don't have to piss into your biochar for me to love you. Some people are comfortable using things that others are not. Big deal. Some people use bottled organic nutes. Some believe that is wrong. Who I am to tell you what to use? I want us all to grow the greatest meds for us or others in the best fashion that we can. We will all have variances in our styles. Diversity is a good thing. 

I personally have encouraged friends on RIU to use the G.O. Go Box. Some people use the Rev's methods. I did. If you pay attention to Rrog, as I do, he never jumps down people's throats for not doing things exactly his way. He educates and then leaves it to the people make their own decisions. He knew that I used the Rev's ways and never told me not to. After spending more time with Rrog and his info, I found other ways to get there vs the Rev. The Rev uses bottles. I am cool with that. Some are not. I am having a N def with a Sun Maiden. I have a fresh bottle of RO Buddah's Grow in my room. I instead went with an Alfalfa and Kelp nutrient tea. There were many ways to go at it organically but I personally chose the manner I wanted. If someone said that they fixed the problem with the RO BG I would be happy for them. They fixed the problem. I could honestly care less who is impressed that I grow organically. I don't grow organically for status. I do it for the plants, for my health, and ease. I know for damn sure that this is a great group of guys who post here and really want to constantly improve themselves. We all want the finest outcomes. 

I know Rrog is looking into this. It was never anyones intention to offend anyone. I know that for sure. I am learning too. I have heard many great things about Pro-tek. I had never heard of the certifying organic body of the government. I sure know about it now. I agree with the whole peace pipe moment here guys. Let's all smoke one up and move forward. Use what you are comfortable with and let's try and discuss things better the next time we have such an issue pop up. I think when we start calling each other shit or whatever it is a sure sign of bad vibes out there circulating. I try and stay far away from that stuff. We are better than this.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

I may like soil, but you're all better growers than me. In a contest I would lose. I'm learning, though.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 19, 2013)

Well said, Gandalf, my dear wizard. I know what would make everything zen...some gratuitous hardcore bud porn! Haha. Let's see what everyone's got rockin' in the box. 

- Parasite


----------



## Slipon (Sep 19, 2013)

LSD at day 43 in a organic soil mix of my own and using Bat Guano Powder/tea


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

Cool! Bud porn is always a good thing. I have a secret perversion... I like looking at kief shots too... sometimes some ear wax... Shhhhhh


----------



## Slipon (Sep 19, 2013)

yea me too, tho I let MyCo post pictures of the wax


----------



## May11th (Sep 19, 2013)

How you like that lsd man, ive been looking into it for some time and at the moment I wont buy sonething unless I know its a good outcome.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 19, 2013)

Rrog said:


> I have a secret perversion... I like looking at kief shots too... sometimes some ear wax... Shhhhhh


Pinworm's secret perversion: Fingering the topsoil. I love to get in there, and get dirty. Whisper sweet nothings into her calyx's, while I massage her root zone.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

Jesus H Pinworm!!! And I though I was nasty!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 19, 2013)

The lsd is really a nice pick May, I don't think you would at all be disappointed with the outcome of that lady. Slip always gets really nice dense flowers, and a really nice yield to boot. I'm sorry if I kicked up any dirt earlier that had settled bro, that wasn't my intentions at all. I've known you for a while, P.M.'d in the past, and know you're a solid guy bro. I respect what you, and others say, it just seemed like there was tension that needed to be addressed was all. I think we'll all go back to our silly selves now, at least that was all my intentions on saying anything was. I like low stress environments, and am sure everyone can at least agree on that being best for all of us.

Pinworm, you're friggin hilarious brother, that's all I'm saying about your post man, ROFLMAO!

On the lighter side of things I took a bunch of Peace Porn Pics of my Cindy99, and would like to post them in the organics section, and not my thread, if that's cool? I have to dedicate a large success of these flowers to Gandalf, and the whole organics crew really. You guys constantly remind me of what there is to aspire to, and that you can never go wrong with what the earth provides naturally for us, and our plants. I have to admit though she has some G.O. Bio-Bud in her, and also some R.O. H-P-K in there too, LOL. Anyways, with no further delay, THE PICS:


I've been on a tight shot kick lately, but I'll get some of her perfect structure later as it is impressive how she distributes her efforts so evenly. I can't suggest this strain with a better background than these pics of it, they say everything I can't. One thing they can't give you is the experience of her aromas, and I do mean experience people. This pheno has the most beautiful warm, orange hash smell I have ever encountered. That smell that blasts you in the face when you're hovering over a hot dish of just blasted B.H.O., yeah that's what I'm getting from her. Well, I better get to the rest of my to do list for the day, and take my walk as well. 

I hope the the love I've put into these flowers touches you as well. When we come together as a community it only makes us a stronger force to be reckoned with. Divisions, no matter what they are only serve to pull us apart at a critical moment in time in our country. We're finally starting to get respect from outside of our community, and now would be a bad time to show them we can't even get along with each other, you know. Lets move forward into what we all deserve, a future where cannabis is not only free, but us along with it are achieving our own personal freedoms. Peace, Love, and Happiness! It can be achieved!


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

Man! That sure brightens a guy's day up!!! Thanks for all that! Looks awesome.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

May11th said:


> My girlsfriends tits are synthetic organic.


Pics or it didn't happen!!!!


----------



## Slipon (Sep 19, 2013)

love the LSD, so potent and rock hard Bud`s if you do good (and don't have +30C summer temperatures) and covered in trichomes, a very potent smoke 
and a fast finisher, only take 8-9 week`s to finish her, even done it in 7,5 and still got great smoke out of it, and a easy strain to grow and clone, yield is good, not great, but with so potent smoke and so fast to finish, you end up with a good over all yield of some great smoke, I would any day choose 3 runs with the LSD then 2 with some high yielding Sativa strain, but I also love the more indica stoned smoke I get out of the LSD 

so if your looking for some potent smoke that finish fast its a great choice even a half good run will get you ok smoke and yield


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

Great rundown of the LSD Slipon! Thanks!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 19, 2013)

Maphyr said:


> *Obviously* using comfrey would "meet the organic credentials".
> 
> Seems that the ol' RIU tradition of taking shots at people is alive and well!


Maphyr, I wasn't taking a shot at you. I put quotations around the word "organic" because I think it's a classification that we all tend to get hung up on at times. My focus is on the beasties in my soil. I take care of them, and they take care of my plants. This pro-tekt topic has been booted around many times before on various forums. I have done my research, and when used in proper proportions it is not harmful to microorganisms, and is beneficial to the plant. Having said that, I am always looking to improve and spend less money at the hydro store, so I will be planting some comfrey to replace the bottle next spring.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 19, 2013)

Holy crap Myco. They are all beautiful but a few of them made me literally say "wow". Honestly. Don't ever lose those pictures man. I think you may want to use one or two or ten in anything you may put out there when you get to Maine. Those purples, greens, golden red pistils just jump out. I love it man. You are the man with that camera.  You do it beyond the right way man. That is what I am talking about. Thank you Obi-Wan.


Slipon...I never have had the honor to smoke _the_ LSD _strain_. (sounds better that way  ) Those look frosty. Pat yourself on the back for me. The green lush in the second picture tells me one thing, you are doing everything perfect on your end. It's up to the genetics to do the rest. When I see pictures like yours and Pros's I laugh and think to myself that LEDs really kick some ass. Those are sick flowers.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 19, 2013)

Slipon said:


> View attachment 2827702


What restaurant are you eating at, cause I want some of that for dinner! NOM NOM NOM!! Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 19, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Maphyr, I wasn't taking a shot at you. I put quotations around the word "organic" because I think it's a classification that we all tend to get hung up on at times. My focus is on the beasties in my soil. I take care of them, and they take care of my plants. This pro-tekt topic has been booted around many times before on various forums. I have done my research, and when used in proper proportions it is not harmful to microorganisms, and is beneficial to the plant. Having said that, I am always looking to improve and spend less money at the hydro store, so I will be planting some comfrey to replace the bottle next spring.



I could not have articulated this anywhere close to how wonderfully you did. Think about it. That is one of, if not the most intelligent, posts I have read on RIU or elsewhere. Wow.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to st0wandgrow again.



*


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

Ultimately everyone is looking to be nice here. I hope any misunderstandings take this into account. You're not going to find a thread full of guys wanting to share and help. I'm glad to be part of it.

I think alternative truly natural sources of Silica is a worthwile research project, so that's what I'm doing also.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice One Slipon! I ADORE the LSD. Spent a lot of money on it last year, and I had my own homegrown too. Yours looks BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 19, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> REALLY? you think gandlaf stow and Rrog are theonly ones here WHO KNOW THERE SHIT? maybe if you focused more what folks are doig instead of kissing ass everywhere you go you'd notice ALOT of people are doing shit right that don't post every fucken day here. for fucks sake ive seen enough at this fucken site, grown ups (they claim to be anyway) and they sit here and play grab ass like high schoolers on a bus. pathetic! I don't care who I offend with my opinion fuck yerself!


Whoa, brother. I honestly can't even carry Rrogs jock where this stuff is concerned. I am student of organics ... which is what excites me most about all of this. There is just so much still to learn and try. That fire under my ass is still lit! 

There are many great contributors here on RIU. I have picked up wisdom from countless peeps on here and other sites, including you. This thread alone is a wonderful resource. I was putting together a watering schedule last night and left a couple slots open for a good nutrient tea for later in flower. I will be going back to page one of this thread and reading it in it's entirety again. So much good info here that my noggin won't absorb (too many pucks to the head), so I have a pen and a pad of paper beside me. I could sit and read this shit all day! 

I hope you're doing well VTM.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 19, 2013)

Question for you guys...

I try not to get too hung up on NPK values knowing that if my soil was built properly, my plants will have all of their requirements met. I still like to think that I can tinker a bit and play with teas that may get me even better results. So, what do you guys do specifically for a source of P once you've transitioned to flower? I know that bone meal is the obvious answer, but I want to avoid that if possible. I believe it was Hamish that mentioned vegan organics, and I'm kinda down with that too. I've cheated a bit with the inclusion of crab shell meal in my soil, but ideally I'd prefer to use plant-based sources if at all possible.

Any thoughts?

edit: I'm thinking eaither teas, top dressing, or both


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

It's all good. I take notes every day. Literally. We're all learning and that's why we're here. It's better when more participate, not fewer, so I hope everyone is OK and continues to contribute.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

Corn Cob ASH is 0-0-25. Who would have ever thought, eh?

EDIT: I changed this from Corn Cob to Corn Cob Ash


----------



## Slipon (Sep 19, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Ultimately everyone is looking to be nice here. I hope any misunderstandings take this into account. You're not going to find a thread full of guys wanting to share and help. I'm glad to be part of it.
> 
> I think alternative truly natural sources of Silica is a worthwile research project, so that's what I'm doing also.



one great thing about one of the few negative things of smokers is that we tent to forget fast, so agin what misunderstandings are you referring to ? if its not as the same pages its already old history in my book, and since I guess all can agree its childish and plain stupid to "fight" on a online forum Im sure all can agree to forget it and look forward


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

Hell I forget, too. As far as I know it's a great day


----------



## Slipon (Sep 19, 2013)

forget, forgive and move on, life is to short for bad karma


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 19, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Corn Cob is 0-0-25. Who would have ever thought, eh?


I bookmarked this link last night. Not sure how accurate it is, but very interesting none the less. I might be making a cantaloupe rind FPE tonight???? lol

http://www.lundproduce.com/N-P-K-Value-of-Everything.html


----------



## Slipon (Sep 19, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> What restaurant are you eating at, cause I want some of that for dinner! NOM NOM NOM!! Peace and Love.




all my meals are home made, and preferable with organic food or atleast free moving out door cattle, try as best as I can to support the small shop`s 
but Im actually more a "fish man" guess its in my genes not that I don't love a good beef, and if we talk meet then some bbq crown from a lamb (best part of the lamb, same as you see in cartoons with the bone sticking up) 

but actually grew up as a vegi (well fish and egg was alright I remember so not that strike, but no red meet) as my mom is a old hippy my dad look similar to my avatar on his good days back in 69 believe it or not, but first tasted my first burger as 14yo


----------



## Maphyr (Sep 19, 2013)

OK.. I just read the past few pages and I'm sorta like wtf? I never said anything ill about anyone here. All I said was I don't trust a flashy bottle and it seems to have brought me some backlash. 

Whatever man, *I'm just here to learn* - I don't need folks to like me on the internet.

But hey, if you do like me then you're probably very good at reading people - because I'm one of the chillest peoples you'll ever meet.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

http://aroundtheyard.com/home1/faqs/51-npk-of-organic-materials.html

Was looking at corn cob vs corn cob ash. I have to amend that post. The ash is concentrated K.

I think these lists are fantastic! Since all of that can go into compost or VermiCompost, no wonder our own home-made composts will ALWAYS kick a commercial product's ass. 

On a personal opinion, given that the Myco will pump K directly into the plant roots, I tend to agree with the Myth Of Potassium. Maybe another holdover from the Hydro era. The plant should have all the K it needs due to fungus. Assuming there is fungus and the soil is properly stocked with amendments. 

As K levels rise, Myco retreats. As Teaming With Microbes said "it's like they know they're not needed" or some such sentiment. Anyway, that's my take on it.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

Maphyr said:


> OK.. I just read the past few pages and I'm sorta like wtf? I never said anything ill about anyone here. All I said was I don't trust a flashy bottle and it seems to have brought me some backlash.


Probably my misunderstanding or something. Sorry about that. And based on your good perspective I'm researching the Silica topic.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 19, 2013)

Rrog said:


> http://aroundtheyard.com/home1/faqs/51-npk-of-organic-materials.html
> 
> Was looking at corn cob vs corn cob ash. I have to amend that post. The ash is concentrated K.
> 
> ...


You, coot and others have said this very thing a million times. It's starting to sink in. A top dress or two of vermicompost along the way is probably the best approach.

The beauty of ROLS is it's simplicity. I still tend to over complicate things when the answer is as simple as worm poo. I love my dog (and the bunnies, and turtle, and gold fish) but my worms are fast becoming my favorite pets!


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm really becoming aware that some things have a much better bang for the buck, while other things can simply be redundant. To me, the VermiCompost becomes the quickest way to git 'er dun. Rather than top dress with mineral powders, I add it to the VC. Comfrey, crab, Neem, Meals- I add to the VC. Let the worms earn their keep. Then throw some on the plant. Unless your VC is full of raw greens, you cannot burn the plant, so scoop some on there and water in. Then call it a day and hit the bong. 

Other than super-VC, I stick with a simple bubbled seed tea, Alfalfa / kelp tea, and aloe tea. I've never sprayed the plants with some pest control agent, since I haven't had a pest in 2+ years.


----------



## Maphyr (Sep 19, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Probably my misunderstanding or something. Sorry about that. And based on your good perspective I'm researching the Silica topic.


I think horsetail and comfrey both are great for silica, but I don't know from experience - just from reading here and icmag.

I'm no expert, I don't claim to be. I'm probably the dumbest dude here when it comes to all this growing stuff. I'm new, very new to it but I read alot and I try to learn as much as I can. Every single day I'm on here and other forums reading, several hours. I read so much that I can't even remember half the shit most of the time, I have to take notes.

Rrog has helped me more than anyone, on any forum. He will spoon feed me all I need, even the most basic, most obvious shit. This guy is truly exceptional and I'm very glad to have him here. I'm not "ass grabing" I'm just showing my appreciation.

I'm sorry if I offended anyone, when I seen someone say that "everyone should use protekt" I thought.. well shit I needa get me some of that! Then I seen the bottle, and while it may just be a label, it screams "market hype" to me. It doesn't say anything about being organic which led me to believe there are some sorta chemicals that I don't want. If the product doesn't say organic, or is listed organic - I question it and most likely won't touch it. If they're making silica into a plant useable form, there's gotta be some kinda chemicals they're using to do that. I'm the kinda guy that likes to take the less beaten path in life, I hate to follow crowds, I hate to follow trends and I question everything. I like to understand the why's and hows. 

If some of you choose to use protekt, that's awesome. I don't judge you, or look down on you. I don't have a pissing contest about it. I was just simply stating my doubt publicly, maybe I should have kept it to myself.

So once again, I'm sorry to those I offended, I surely did not mean to.

With that said... that c99 looks amzing myco... I'm growing c99 right now about 1 month into veg. Hoping my flowers can look as good as those do!


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

I think it's only smart to review things yourself as you did, Maphyr. And it's a good point, as others have brought it up over the years also. Alternate bio-available sources is a great idea, and I have some inquiries out with others to see what comes of it.

EDIT: Here's an update on limited research. First, maybe a review. We're talking about Silica in soil, but a lot of growers with Mold and PM preemptively spray Neem / Silica on all plant surfaces with a little fogger to boost the plants natural immune system. The Agsil-16 / Protekt makes a nice emulsion with Neem Oil, and so it's handy. So still not sure on the Foliar Application of this.

For soil and compost, worm bins you want bio-available Silica. Sand is also a silica but all bound up with O2 so it stays sand. You can add silica-containing plants (like Horsetails as Maphyr mentioned), but I guess the problem is the free Silica can easily get bound up to a less soluble, largely non-bio-available form.

I'm still looking at this but it appears that if you heat the horsetail in an oven to create an ash, you'll have a Silica source... ONLY IF you cook it with a heavy mineral source like Corn Cob (K) and/or Egg Shells (Ca). Roasting all these together (maybe ground / chopped first?) in the oven will reduce these to ash simultaneously. Then adding water will bond the free Silica to the Ca or K and create stable, water-soluble Silicates. 

This isn't new and as I said, I'm piecing this together so I'll see if there's any user feedback out there. Just checking in...


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 19, 2013)

Slipon said:


> View attachment 2827701


They should use this picture at Barney's. I Don't even know what pic they're using, but I know this one would be better! Those are some serious flowers bro. IDK if I never noticed the pic before or what, but very impressive Slip, not much to say more than that, the picture kinda speaks for itself. Peace out.


----------



## Slipon (Sep 19, 2013)

also one of the better once, a early grow of the LSD under the 600W, I believe a winter grow with out to high temperatures 

here is the a few they should use then


----------



## hyroot (Sep 19, 2013)

Rrog what would be the best way of making corn cob ash and collecting it? I don't have a fire place nor allowed to have fire pits or charcoal BBQ. (association rules). I swear there's a shortage of kelp meal like 40 cal bullets. All the nurseries and farm supplies are out. I don't want to pay hydro shop prices.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

#1 Buy ears of corn

#2 Boil the ears after removing the husks

#3 After 5 minutes add liberal butter, salt and pepper, as these are microbial aids

#4 Take the remaining cobs and put them in some sort of metal pan or such in your oven. I would think 450F would do it. Maybe higher. It turns to a really fluffy blow-away ash, so a lid on this vessel would be good.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 19, 2013)

Maphyr said:


> I think horsetail and comfrey both are great for silica, but I don't know from experience - just from reading here and icmag.
> 
> I'm no expert, I don't claim to be. I'm probably the dumbest dude here when it comes to all this growing stuff. I'm new, very new to it but I read alot and I try to learn as much as I can. Every single day I'm on here and other forums reading, several hours. I read so much that I can't even remember half the shit most of the time, I have to take notes.
> 
> ...


nah you've been civil bro, you just posted at a time when others were not. Hang around please bro nobody took offence to you at all. I was just standing up for Stow, misunderstood you, my bad brother.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

Ha! Mornin' Hamish. How was the snooze?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 19, 2013)

Here are some over due Kali Mist shots. I have 4 nice phenos of which 1 is spectacular. I plan to keep 2-3 phenos to work. The first shot is one of my Sun Maidens. See her N def. She has had 2 Alfalfa/Kelp meal teas so far.

Sun Maiden with N def. She is still praying. 






Alex Kush P1






Kali Mist P2






KM P2






KM P2






KM P2






KM P2






KM P2






KM P2






KM P2


----------



## hyroot (Sep 19, 2013)

Fargin dank Gandalf . I haven't seen kali mist in at least 10 years +.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

That is some dank all right!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 19, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> KM P2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beyond words brother, just beautiful! They really show the glory that is Kali Mist. Only a true wizard could grow a plant out to such conditions bro, really masterful. That will be the strongest freight train of delight flowing down the rails of your consciousness. I bet the pepper on some of those phenos can just about burn out your nostrils. I believe you're flowering these out until 14 weeks? I bet my Cindy99 would cross good with that just for a faster finish time alone. I couldn't even imagine the power of said strain since both have such a beautiful head to them. Amyways, beautiful pics bro. Take er easy, and enjoy your evening. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 19, 2013)

I am starting to get the flow of things in the room. The Sun Maidens are pretty big eaters. I will have to plan for that better the next time through. The Kali's do have that distinct smell to them. I would love to see you work the Kali x Cindy99 Myco. That would really be beautiful medicine. The Alex are really nice plants. Just a strong Kush with cool genetics. Clones of her will be waiting for you when you get here Myco. 

I was screwing around with the selected males tonight. I had not moved the LA Haze male in a week. I could not believe the sweet grape scent that came off of him. I took 4 more clones of him after that. I can't wait to see the testers in 3 weeks. I am so excited to smell the first trichs. 

I am developing a secret affair with the Daybreakers. I think the power of this strain is not to be discounted. I have a few phenos and they are keepers. The first thing I thought of tonight when I swiped a few trichs was how bad I am going to hurt my best friend when he comes up to ski with us this winter with this strain. He is a skier but I still love him. 

Take care guys. I'll try to do a better job with the updates.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> That will be the strongest freight train of delight flowing down the rails of your consciousness. I bet the pepper on some of those phenos can just about burn out your nostrils.


 Shitsakes I'm Googling a roadmap to New England right now


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 19, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Shitsakes I'm Googling a roadmap to New England right now


Whatever I have is yours Rrog. Come see the family.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

95N along the coast. Might have a lobster or two. And baked potatoes. Fiddleheads in the spring. Can't beat it.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 19, 2013)

I'll get you lobster, crabs, and clams that were in the ocean that morning. I love the fiddleheads. I have my own hidden patches, as does everyone. Fresh local seafood and fresh local herbs to follow. Do you have fiddleheads out that way?


----------



## Rrog (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes on the fiddleheads. Not like there, though. Sounds great what you have going there. Makes me happy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

Bubble Bubble Toil and tweak
THIS kinda health is what I seek
Guess there's only one thing for me, 
To make more of Coot's Alfalfa tea


----------



## May11th (Sep 20, 2013)

d.h.s


----------



## Rrog (Sep 20, 2013)

Potent looking material M11. Clearly working like crazy.


----------



## Herb Man (Sep 20, 2013)

Late to the party.

Is it still rocking?

Subbed.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

Herb Man said:


> Late to the party.
> 
> Is it still rocking?
> 
> Subbed.


It sure is. Hang around Herb Man. The thread is just getting started. There will be lots to see coming up. Everyone is running some great gear.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

May11th said:


> View attachment 2828547 d.h.s
> View attachment 2828548
> View attachment 2828549
> View attachment 2828550
> ...


Nice set up May11th. Looking lush. I like it all. Please post more pics as things progress. I want to hear the smoke reports.


----------



## Herb Man (Sep 20, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It sure is. Hang around Herb Man. The thread is just getting started. There will be lots to see coming up. Everyone is running some great gear.


I'm in.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice setup Herb. What soil type are you sporting there?


----------



## Herb Man (Sep 20, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Nice setup Herb. What soil type are you sporting there?


Thanks man.

I'm new to all this started in January so it's very basic, compost/soil Perlite and vermiculite. 

I add in Lime, Bat Guarno and some fish bone. 

Here's my little self constructed veging area, which is topped by a 4 ft 8 tube T5HO.

The flowering area is light with a 400w HPS.

Looking at putting some small LED's at the sides of the flowering tent where the light is not as strong.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 20, 2013)

Sweet!!! This grow style will just get better and better for you. You're gonna love this.


----------



## Herb Man (Sep 20, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Sweet!!! This grow style will just get better and better for you. You're gonna love this.


Yeah man I'm in this to grow good clean weed, so i'll be learning while I'm burning.

Check out my first grow in the sig, when you get the chance.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

Herb Man said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I'm new to all this started in January so it's very basic, compost/soil Perlite and vermiculite.
> 
> ...


Looking nice. I love seeing the 400's in action. I have a few. I love how close I can get them to the canopy. You have a sweet set up for yourself.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

Herb Man said:


> Late to the party.
> 
> Is it still rocking?
> 
> Subbed.


Welcome Herb Man! This thread is positively on fire, the amount of info and opinions going back and forth is absolutely staggering. There are some GREAT recipes at the start not to be missed out on and more got dropped like Green Bombs as it went by, so take the time to work through the thread and read it all. Excellent links to other threads and off-site info too. It's like a Living Soil Information Hub. Good to have another passionate organic grower on board, I am sure you have a lot to share with us


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

Take a look at Rrog's thread too. That is the best for eye opening info. Rrog is the Godfather around these parts for me. 

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true.html

Myco's thread is great too. He's an organic man with a special touch. I try to take pictures like him to no avail. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/664456-iced-grapefruit-skunk-1-menage-75.html#post9626305


----------



## Rrog (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you, but I just take lots of notes from experienced growers like you guys is all. And I like to write. That's about it. I find it very fun and satisfying, though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

Between this thread, Rrog's thread, and Myco's, I felt like my head was going to explode for a while  Then I realised it's impossible to take it ALL in in one go. So I go through them for missed bits every now and then. Rrog... Funny I also love to write. We should work together and compile this stuff into a grow manual, seriously. A few 'Fail-safe' grow 'recipes' including amount of plants, wattage lights, etc, something a total NOOB can follow like making a batch of cupcakes and end with great bud, and all the advanced stuff like how's, why's, and tweaks in a seperate section. Been thinking about that for quite some time now...


----------



## May11th (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks guys, seems like all my stuff is getting better, I have the whites right now and white widow seems vicious, I got buddys passing out left and right and im falling asleep off 1 bowl lol im a heavy smoker, the taste good weed presents is addicting to me. I have some seeds of white rhino and superskunk,my superskunks are very chill on nutes, can be 2-5ft tall and usually produce a good amount. I been getting a average of 3 oz per plant which is good enough for me. So how is everyones outdoor stuff coming? Mine just never ttookoff in the cornfield. Talk to you guys later, taking me a good nap with my gf and dog. 

Thank you all for such a wealth of knowledge. Maybe someday we all can meet.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 20, 2013)

This is the girlfriend with the synthesized boobs?


----------



## hyroot (Sep 20, 2013)

I just picked up some Malibu bu's blend compost the other day. I topdressed everything and I have a tea brewing right now. Hopefully it's ready today. I probably have to water later on. I never used it before. It cost 3 times more than eco scraps. I just wanted to try it and my bin is at least a month away from having enough VC. The look of it and the feel and smell is far better than eco scraps. I even threw a layer of the bu's blend in my newest worm bin. I'll let you guys know in a few days what I think. I know cann and headtreep like it. I do like the ingredients. I've tried to stay vegan with my grow. Oh well. Cow manure is not that bad I guess..


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

May11th said:


> Thanks guys, seems like all my stuff is getting better, I have the whites right now and white widow seems vicious, I got buddys passing out left and right and im falling asleep off 1 bowl lol im a heavy smoker, the taste good weed presents is addicting to me. I have some seeds of white rhino and superskunk,my superskunks are very chill on nutes, can be 2-5ft tall and usually produce a good amount. I been getting a average of 3 oz per plant which is good enough for me. So how is everyones outdoor stuff coming? Mine just never ttookoff in the cornfield. Talk to you guys later, taking me a good nap with my gf and dog.
> 
> Thank you all for such a wealth of knowledge. Maybe someday we all can meet.


I love getting my friends lit. I am smoking some fresh White Widow x Snow White as we speak. Superskunk is in my top 5 all time. I will get back to her in the near future. What SS is it?



hyroot said:


> I just picked up some Malibu bu's blend compost the other day. I topdressed everything and I have a tea brewing right now. Hopefully it's ready today. I probably have to water later on. I never used it before. It cost 3 times more than eco scraps. I just wanted to try it and my bin is at least a month away from having enough VC. The look of it and the feel and smell is far better than eco scraps. I even threw a layer of the bu's blend in my newest worm bin. I'll let you guys know in a few days what I think. I know cann and headtreep like it. I do like the ingredients. I've tried to stay vegan with my grow. Oh well. Cow manure is not that bad I guess..


I am off to brew up a tea myself. I love doing that. I have some vegan tea that came with my Cyclone brewer. Fun. 


Take care guys. It's cool having you guys around.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 20, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I love getting my friends lit. I am smoking some fresh White Widow x Snow White as we speak. Superskunk is in my top 5 all time.


OK so like that's 95N, right?


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 20, 2013)

I love me some SS boys! Definitely in my top 5 as well. Super fast, super stinky, super chunky, super tasty, and a very nice high to her that is very even between head, and body. I'm not sure what more someone could want in a strain besides a bunch of hype that does nothing for a medicinal patient, LOL. Take it easy folks. Peace and love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

The SS I grew for sometime was from Sensi.


----------



## May11th (Sep 20, 2013)

Haha I was playing about my gfs tits, she's a natural d cup lol , If I ever get a pic of them soon I should post haha, but the superskunk is a nirvana seed, I bought 50 of them and 38 were keepers, I will try to keep it around because its a pretty solid plant and very lil pheno variations. The ladies I have going either smell of pepper or bubble gum not skunk, to my nose atleast. I use to smell my dads skunk weed 15 years ago, stuff reeked, seems like everything I have going smells mellow and not harsh but to me it doesn't matter, I plan to get a cheese here soon, I really dont know where to start with that because I want one that smells just like cheese lol ivd had a ton of cheeses from michigan growers but thry had more of a chemical smell, but I will say the best high ive ever got was off a blue cheese, it was like a aphrodisiac weed, im all for that lol


----------



## Rrog (Sep 20, 2013)

may11th said:


> ...my gfs tits, she's a natural d cup lol ...


pics or it didn't happen!!!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 20, 2013)

Rrog said:


> pics or it didn't happen!!!!


Wow Rrog. I see another passion of yours aside from soil.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 20, 2013)

hahahahahaha!!! I like a running joke.


----------



## May11th (Sep 20, 2013)

Crack me up bro. Im in a debate right now with a friend that his plants are male, obviously I dont know and he wont take me up on a bet of $30 lol.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 20, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> The SS I grew for sometime was from Sensi.


My old man gave me a film container full of seeds one day, and told me they were Super Skunk. Everything before that was bagseeds, and B.S. The SS really gave me an appreciation for fine herb, and I instantly figured out anything you get commercially is garbage for the most part. I knew after growing it there were possibilities I previous had no idea of, and the medicinal benefits were real. Blew me away the first time I cured my nausea by using a cheap bulb vaporizer. Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

Super Skunk... Think it was 1997, toked a phatty with a bro, I remember only two things, one was being unable to get off his lawn when the sprinkler system came on, the other was waking up still wet on his couch the next morning. His mom was not as unimpressed as I would have thought. Don't recall getting as blazed before or since...


----------



## May11th (Sep 20, 2013)

Haha thats awesome. I have yet to try the superskunk but i hope its similar to what ive been reading.


----------



## May11th (Sep 20, 2013)

Carmelo
Superskunk

My first attempt at these. Next time I need to go up on nute strength but very easy to gro although carmelo needed to kept under control or it would grow crazy. Cant wait to smoke these two. The white rhino im smoking is sedative, 1 big long hit out of a clean bowl and im feeling like I look like snoopy dog, eyes dropped, mind free, happiness and a smile on my face.


----------



## Maphyr (Sep 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Between this thread, Rrog's thread, and Myco's, I felt like my head was going to explode for a while  Then I realised it's impossible to take it ALL in in one go. So I go through them for missed bits every now and then. Rrog... Funny I also love to write. We should work together and compile this stuff into a grow manual, seriously. A few 'Fail-safe' grow 'recipes' including amount of plants, wattage lights, etc, something a total NOOB can follow like making a batch of cupcakes and end with great bud, and all the advanced stuff like how's, why's, and tweaks in a seperate section. Been thinking about that for quite some time now...


I think you should really follow thru with this. Everything you need to know consolidated into 1 post that gets updated as new information comes along.

As it stands now, for someone like myself that wants to get all of this information, I'm forced to visit several different forums and forced to read thru 100+ (sometimes 300+) page threads, just to get information. Most of these threads are full of off-topic chatter and bickering (sorta like this one! no disrespect or ill intentions, truth is truth) with just a few posts of actual, solid information regarding techniques/methods of growing. It's like this on every forum that I visit, very few threads stay on topic and contain solid information in each post.

It's all scattered information all over the web. It's a nightmare really, for someone like myself just trying to hammer down the basics and learn advanced methods. There's just so many different categories? of information required (pots, soil, lighting, water, herbs, teas, brewers, botanicals, recipes, cooling, ventilation, seeds, strains, what brand is good, what brand is not, etc, etc)

I have extensive notes and I'd be willing to contribute to a project such as this. I've often thought about doing it myself to help out new growers because I wish I had something like this when I first started.


----------



## May11th (Sep 21, 2013)

Maphyr, all someone has to do is ask here and they shall recieve great info , not everyone gets to talk about their grows w buddies, I love this thread just because its a damn good place to visit. Learn and look at some fiery bud .


----------



## Maphyr (Sep 21, 2013)

May11th said:


> Maphyr, all someone has to do is ask here and they shall recieve great info , not everyone gets to talk about their grows w buddies, I love this thread just because its a damn good place to visit. Learn and look at some fiery bud .


I'm aware that I can just ask questions and have been doing so since day one. I ask plenty of questions, fairly sure Rrog, GG and hyroot can all vouch for me there. I'm sure they get annoyed with the amount of questions I ask.

Having to visit several different forums and reading thru hundred page threads just to answer a question is a pain in the ass, no matter how you slice it. Having 1 thread with all that information in 1 place is what we're after here. Convenience.

I don't "get to talk about my grows w buddies" so I'm not sure what you mean about that. I have no buddies that grow, I have no one in real life to learn anything from... that's why I'm here.

I too like this thread, I didn't say that I didn't. This is why I tend to just lurk and read and rarely post, because folks often misunderstand. I guess M11 thinks I'm hating on this thread? I don't know why. 

Also, M11 - your sig creeps me out man.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

Maphyr said:


> I'm aware that I can just ask questions and have been doing so since day one. I ask plenty of questions, fairly sure Rrog, GG and hyroot can all vouch for me there. I'm sure they get annoyed with the amount of questions I ask.


 No such thing as too many questions Sir! Nobodies going to get annoyed with THAT bro trust me. It is the reason these guys make these threads, to share the knowledge they have. It's a great way to blow off some steam after the day-job.


----------



## Maphyr (Sep 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> No such thing as too many questions Sir! Nobodies going to get annoyed with THAT bro trust me. It is the reason these guys make these threads, to share the knowledge they have. It's a great way to blow off some steam after the day-job.


I totally agree with you, there's never too many questions. No one ever stops learning and when you think you know it all, you've become to cocky. This applies to everything in life.

This guy that posts around here put it perfectly, here Ill quote him.



> *We should work together and compile this stuff into a grow manual, seriously. A few 'Fail-safe' grow 'recipes' including amount of plants, wattage lights, etc, something a total NOOB can follow like making a batch of cupcakes and end with great bud, and all the advanced stuff like how's, why's, and tweaks in a seperate section. Been thinking about that for quite some time now...*


Sounds like music to my ears man. I WISH I had something like what is described above, when I first started. Woulda saved me countless hours of reading and searching.

I'm already past the noob phase. I consider myself an amateur grower, novice - I'm not completely new but I sure as hell aint no pro either. I'm trying to look out for new growers because I know how I felt when I started. I felt absolutely overwhelmed and I think having everything wrote down into 1 post/thread would have made it that much easier to get into growing. When I first started I bought into the bottled nutes, I wasted a bunch of money. Those bottles are still sitting here damn near full.. worthless.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

LOL... Guess we need to put that manual together then!! I agree with you, if I didn't have people to show me step by step when I started out (my first rig was a CARBON COPY of somebody else's and that relly helped more than I can say), I'd probably not be able to get a bean to pop it's head out the soil. I would've killed my plants with love, water, and GHE nutes. 
Don't worry bro, it is a steep learning curve for sure but once you find what works for you it becomes a LOT of fun, total therapy. I enjoy my living plants MUCH more than my dry bud, I can give all my bud away to people that need it and still get the same amazing benefits out of my cannabis. I learned only last week that they do more for me when ALIVE. I love good bud, but the ladies (talking reefer here), they love me back, and it feels GREAT. 

Anyhow guys, I browsed around Soma's new site a bit and found this very interesting little nug of wisdom:

As we all know he grows completely organically. So he pH's his water with citric acid, with the result that the pH rises slowly. The clever part of what he does is this: He pH's his water to 6.0 for the watering, so as the pH slowly rises inside the soil, each pH level from 6.0 to 6.7 is experienced by the plant... And each pH level makes for max absorption of a different element. I thought it was pretty clever thinking. Makes a good amount of sense to me personally. 

Oh and he finally let go of EXACTLY what the NYCD genetics actually really are. New York Sour Diesel crossed out to one of his private Hawaiian crosses and taken down the BX route. Guess he wasn't going to get away with the short old 'random bagseed' story forever LOL.

So it confirmed my suspicions: It's a Chemdawg line. Chemdawg really was KING of the fuel. I am now going to try find the most pure SkunkVA seeds I can possibly buy. Been looking for that for a while... Seems another purchase from Cali Connection is in the pipeline, he's the only person I know about that works with a verified Chemdawg (SkunkVA) clone. DAMMIT. And me and Swerve DO get along SOOOO well ROFL


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Chemdawg had that fuely fire locked up for a while, and then came the crosses, LOL. It's really an inevitability before somebody crosses something with one of your babies that you keep dear, and then the world get to enjoy the fruits of your labor. It will always work this way, good or not. You just can't keep something like that under wraps forever. Thank You Chemdawg, and also a big Thank You to Soma, love that NYCD. Peace and Love.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 21, 2013)

[/QUOTE] I too like this thread, I didn't say that I didn't. This is why I tend to just lurk and read and rarely post, because folks often misunderstand. I guess M11 thinks I'm hating on this thread? I don't know why. 

Also, M11 - your sig creeps me out man. [/QUOTE]




Dude, May11th never said that. Just like when you were questioning the use of Pro-tekt, and I took the time to suggest the specific cultivar of comfrey that you could use in it's place ...... and then you accused me of taking a shot at you.

Lighten up a bit. People are here to help out and share info, not personally attack you.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Thank You Chemdawg, and also a big Thank You to Soma, love that NYCD. Peace and Love.


I should write an Ode to Chem... His lines literally changed my life man. The Chems just suit my body chemistry PERFECTLY. Same as the SFV, just suits my body chemistry like nothing else aside from the Chems... Swerve's got the Chem4 OG... SkunkVA x SFV4... DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT why couldn't it be somebody ELSE?! LOL...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

If you like chem then this is for you. I have 2 very nice phenos that I am keeping of Daybreaker. It is greasy, stinky, fuel, chemy, sour, lemon-lime, goo. I can't wait to smoke her. These are gage tester pics.







https://gagegreen.org/db.html


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

Take a peek here. I posted a bunch of pictures of the testers. Thanks guys.

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2076


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

Alex Kush:


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> If you like chem then this is for you. I have 2 very nice phenos that I am keeping of Daybreaker. It is greasy, stinky, fuel, chemy, sour, lemon-lime, goo. I can't wait to smoke her. These are gage tester pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case I definitely am going to love it bro. Looks really pretty too! Sounds right up my alley bro!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Those look absolutely sick Gandalf, nice flowers bro! Beautiful deep greens with a touch of the doin it right burn on the leaf tips. If you're not pushin your plants who will, LOL. Those are already some nice chunky tops, and by the looks of the plants have more to show you. I checked out all the pics over at GageGreen, and they look amazing man. I can see why you got tester status so easily. If every breeder had people like you testing for them, we would all be in a better situation. I hope your night goes as good as mine bro, take er easy! Peace and love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

I have to mention this, the two most beautiful plants I have ever seen were both on this thread. The one is that Alexander Kush, the other is Engineer's Dream. Fell in love with both of them even before flower. Spectacular ladies.


----------



## May11th (Sep 21, 2013)

Went to michigan today, checked out cultivation innovations and I was very happy I stopped in, met a good staff member , bought some locally done organic nutes in a bag, then chatted w a nice older fellow and may even establish a friendship, hell he was even talking about trading clones and from the sound of it he has a nice setup and was a very nice guy to talk to, I am a young man and when I sit and smoke with a old guy and listen to all his stories it makes me proud to be doing what I am and fighting for legalization, its a damn medicine, its organic and it would make the world a happy place with some freedom.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 21, 2013)

May11th said:


> I am a young man and when I sit and smoke with a old guy and listen to all his stories it makes me proud to be doing what I am and fighting for legalization, its a damn medicine, its organic and it would make the world a happy place with some freedom.


Hell yeah bro, pass that knowledge around, along with some reefer too. Nothing like talking to our elders, and sucking up that knowledge. Doesn't get much better than that. Peace and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

Here are some DayBreakers and Sun Maidens. I am thinking 4 more weeks. I am giving them a nice tea tomorrow. The one SM is fading fast. Two alfalfa teas and she is burning through them without stopping a bit. Bitch.  The Sun Maidens are really nice. I can tell she'll start really frosting up now. She's very light green and starting to look beautiful. I won't be fighting the fade much from here on. One or two teas and she's I am done with her. The daybreakers justt scream at you that they are not here to be your friends. They are here to do a job. They are like the Gronk. Just beasts. Chem, jet fuel, lime/lemon sourness with definite "sour patch kid" candy scents. The Daybreaker is a CaMg whore I am finding out. I am not beating myself up too much for the N def in two SMs. I know I will be with these phenos for years and years. It's actually fun getting the tweaks going. I have a clones to run of both already so I will amend according with a few extra scoops. Take care guys. I chopped a bunch tonight and now I get to spread things out finally. I almost timed it right. About 7-10 days off. 

Sun Maiden






SM






SM






SM






SM






Daybreaker 1






Daybreaker 1






Daybreaker 2






Daybreaker 2


----------



## Maphyr (Sep 21, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Dude, May11th never said that. Just like when you were questioning the use of Pro-tekt, and I took the time to suggest the specific cultivar of comfrey that you could use in it's place ...... and then you accused me of taking a shot at you.
> 
> Lighten up a bit. People are here to help out and share info, not personally attack you.


I'm not sure I follow what you're trying to say here. But it seems you're still trying to take shots at me. Not sure what your problem with me is, but it's clear to me that you harbor some dislike for me. I'm not sure why you think I have to lighten up a bit, I have not insulted or spoke ill of anyone in the thread and I am very calm, chill, relaxed, cool, collected. No where did I say anyone was personally attacking me - except for maybe you because you tend to single me out.. for some odd reason.

M11 never said what? That I'm hating on the thread? (trying to figure this one out here) Well, let me break it down for you st0wandgrow, since - apparently - I have to do that with you. M11 says that he loves this thread while in the sentence of replying directly to me. That tells me he must think I don't like this thread? It's called _context_. Look it up.

I'll just take that que and respectively bow out of this thread. I'm tired of having to deal with folks like st0w. I should not have to explain myself with every post that I make. It's quite ridiculous. There are MUCH better forums out there where the senseless bickering is damn near non existent. RIU is the only forum where I find it has infected like a disease.

Thanks for the great wealth of information that everyone has contributed to this thread. I know it has surely helped me in becoming a much better grower.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys!

So I'm newer to the teas and such. I did my first feeding yesterday to my flowering plants. 

I'm curious, if I put the material at the bottom of my bucket on top of my pots for a topsoil/top feed, should I change my feeding schedule or can I continue as normal? Feed schedule is water, water, feed.

I started my first feeding at half dose just to be safe anyways.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 21, 2013)

So guys would it be good for me to walk outside and scoop up a bunch of earth from the forest and start making some teas? I live in Washingtons rain forest. There is tons of decomposed plant matter everywhere. Or does it matter what the mulch is composed of? I gathered up a bunch of stinging neddle and plan on composting. I'm just wondering if it would be wise to utilize whats around abundantly. 

Thanks, Steelheader.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your departure Maphyr, never got to know you brother. People take this whole growing thing way too serious, and personal some times, after all we're growing friggin weeds people. Beautiful weeds, but weeds none the less.

On a lighter note, Your pics are insane Gandalf. The Sun Maidens, and Day Breakers are Nutz frosty! Those Day Breakers especially just look crazy bro. IDK why, but for some reason when I look at their pics it seems like they're looking back at me or something, LOL. It looks like you could use them to cut glass. Really quite amazing pictures Gandalf. Your camera really gets in there, and picks everything up nicely. That is gonna be a hell of a sticky trim job bro, LOL. Enjoy your evening, Peace and Love.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 21, 2013)

AllDay- What are you feeding? A bottle of something?

Steel- A grassy pasture would be what to head to for the shovelful. Canna is a grass, so a pasture (clean) will have grass-loving (bacterially-dominant) microbes. Not so much in a fungally-dominant forest.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 21, 2013)

Rrog said:


> AllDay- What are you feeding? A bottle of something?
> 
> Steel- A grassy pasture would be what to head to for the shovelful. Canna is a grass, so a pasture (clean) will have grass-loving (bacterially-dominant) microbes. Not so much in a fungally-dominant forest.


I'm using the starter flowering AACT brew. Peruvian Seabird Guano, Jamican Bat Guano, EWC, molasses, and liquid seaweed. Fed at half recommend dose.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Rrog. Very wet and fungusy around here. No natural pastures of any kind though.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

May11th said:


> CarmeloView attachment 2829766
> SuperskunkView attachment 2829767
> 
> My first attempt at these. Next time I need to go up on nute strength but very easy to gro although carmelo needed to kept under control or it would grow crazy. Cant wait to smoke these two. The white rhino im smoking is sedative, 1 big long hit out of a clean bowl and im feeling like I look like snoopy dog, eyes dropped, mind free, happiness and a smile on my face.


Beautiful man.I love the color of of green they are. I want a smoke report when the time comes. You have skills.



Mad Hamish said:


> LOL... Guess we need to put that manual together then!! I agree with you, if I didn't have people to show me step by step when I started out (my first rig was a CARBON COPY of somebody else's and that relly helped more than I can say), I'd probably not be able to get a bean to pop it's head out the soil. I would've killed my plants with love, water, and GHE nutes.
> Don't worry bro, it is a steep learning curve for sure but once you find what works for you it becomes a LOT of fun, total therapy. I enjoy my living plants MUCH more than my dry bud, I can give all my bud away to people that need it and still get the same amazing benefits out of my cannabis. I learned only last week that they do more for me when ALIVE. I love good bud, but the ladies (talking reefer here), they love me back, and it feels GREAT.
> 
> Anyhow guys, I browsed around Soma's new site a bit and found this very interesting little nug of wisdom:
> ...





mycomaster said:


> Chemdawg had that fuely fire locked up for a while, and then came the crosses, LOL. It's really an inevitability before somebody crosses something with one of your babies that you keep dear, and then the world get to enjoy the fruits of your labor. It will always work this way, good or not. You just can't keep something like that under wraps forever. Thank You Chemdawg, and also a big Thank You to Soma, love that NYCD. Peace and Love.


GSOG
Our original and most popular strain, the Grape Stomper, is crossed with the illustrious *OG Kush "Jo Pheno" (selected for the finest, heirloom traits from a New York OG Kush) *to produce a best-of-both-worlds hybrid with the strongest medicinal properties combined with the other-worldly Grape Stomper frost for bag appeal. The sweet grape combined with the pine-lemony smell produce an aroma unlike any other and each phenotype is sure to pack a unique and pleasant smell. The frost is unbeatable in every variation and the taste will make your mouth water

*The Joseph OG is Underdawg which is a Pheno type of Chemdawg
*
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grape_Stomper_x_OG/Gage_Green_Genetics/

Sun Maiden
Our renowned *clone-only Grape Stomper will be reintroduced to connoisseurs with the addition of our Chemdawg OG stud*. While the Grape Stomper has proven itself to be a champion in many categories, medicinal qualities,* cannabinoid percentages (25% THC)*, and mind-blowing resin production, our male is also ready to burst into the scene. The *Chemdawg OG adds much more potency, a chem fuel aroma*, and denser, calyx-stacking formations to the females that it encounters. 



mycomaster said:


> Those look absolutely sick Gandalf, nice flowers bro! Beautiful deep greens with a touch of the doin it right burn on the leaf tips. If you're not pushin your plants who will, LOL. Those are already some nice chunky tops, and by the looks of the plants have more to show you. I checked out all the pics over at GageGreen, and they look amazing man. I can see why you got tester status so easily. If every breeder had people like you testing for them, we would all be in a better situation. I hope your night goes as good as mine bro, take er easy! Peace and love.


Thanks man. You keep me on point.



mycomaster said:


> Sorry to hear of your departure Maphyr, never got to know you brother. People take this whole growing thing way too serious, and personal some times, after all we're growing friggin weeds people. Beautiful weeds, but weeds none the less.
> 
> On a lighter note, Your pics are insane Gandalf. The Sun Maidens, and Day Breakers are Nutz frosty! Those Day Breakers especially just look crazy bro. IDK why, but for some reason when I look at their pics it seems like they're looking back at me or something, LOL. It looks like you could use them to cut glass. Really quite amazing pictures Gandalf. Your camera really gets in there, and picks everything up nicely. That is gonna be a hell of a sticky trim job bro, LOL. Enjoy your evening, Peace and Love.


Thanks again Myco. Everyone of you is responsible for anything of mine that remotely resembles something cool. Thanks guys you are the best. 

I don't understand why anyone comes here and feels offended. I sincerely just want it to be a peaceful place where people can learn to produce the meds they need in the best fashion they can, all the while knowing that the end results will be really amazing both in the desired efficacy and taste. Why not teach people to grow buds they can be truly proud of. What the hell is any sort of drama about? I want people to chill the hell out. This is not going to be a thread with any drama. There is an amazing core group that exists here and is *very *open to people coming into that core. Be cool, exchange info in an adult manner, don't get all insulted by someone of differing opinions, etc. We all support this amazing medicine. This is where you learn shit. Period. I can't go to my neighbor's house and talk about Gage or compost teas. I love our friendships and the way we all chat about things. If you don't like that then I am sorry. I don't have the time for a cliff notes version. I also don't want to have a thread like that. Take care guys. I'm off to rearrange my plants.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

[h=3]The Legend of Chemdog and the 13 Seeds[/h]

At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, 'joebrand' (aka 'wonkanobe') and 'pbud' met 'chemdog' and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500.

Joe and chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast.

According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds. Here began the Chemdog lineage and from there many of the highest regarded clones in the USA.

Brief background

In &#8217;91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can&#8217;t blame him). The 3 females were labeled &#8216;chemdawg&#8217; (now &#8217;91 chemdawg), &#8216;chemdawg a&#8217; (now chemdawg&#8217;s sister), and &#8216;chemdawg b&#8217;.


In '01, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled c&#8217;, &#8216;d&#8217;, and &#8216;e&#8217;. the &#8216;e&#8217; seed never germinated, &#8216;c&#8217; turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg &#8216;d&#8217; was the keeper. In 06, 'chemdog' and 'joebrand' reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, '4' being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the '4' was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the 'reunion pheno'.

Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

The Chemdawg Crosses


&#8226; 'OG Kush' (the original cut) came from an s1 from in a bag of '91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996.
&#8226; 'Sour Diesel' aka ECSD came from an accidental cross of ('91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL)x DNL after the DNL hermed and seeded the room. The DNL's lineage is NL/Shiva x Hawaiian.
&#8226; Original Diesel' (also known as Diesel #1, Headband, Daywrecker Diesel, Underdawg) came from a cross of '91 Chemdawg x (Mass Super Skunk x Sensi's Northern Lights) done by a guy known as &#8216;weasel&#8217;.
&#8226; 'chemdog' and friends made several crosses that are held closely by a small group of friends and acquaintances. Among them are:


1. Super Snowdawg (Bubble Chem x [Super skunk x Oregon Sno])
2. Giesel (Chem D x Mass Super Skunk)
3. Bubble Chem (Chemdawg&#8217;s Sister x Sag's Bubbleberry)
4. Dawg Daze aka ChemHaze (Chem D x &#8217;93 Sensi's NL#5/Haze)
5. Chemdawg D x Pbud (another old-school Colorado strain)


JJ-NYC has been working on a Chemdawg D-based seed line for several years now. He started by crossing Chemdawg D to Sensi's Afghani after thoroughly testing both Sensi's Afghani and Sensi's Hindu Kush to determine which was more stable and would be better for the initial cross.

JJ then did a backcross, known as "Double Dawg." Several phenos of this circulate and several people still have beans. JJ's latest work to the line is a second backcross known as ''Tres Dawg" which is just starting to get tested.

Rezdog of Reservoir Seeds recently released several Chemdawg crosses as part of his 'Trinity' charity auctions. The crosses included Chemdawg D x Sensi's Hindu Kush and Snowdawg x Sensi's Hindu Kush, Chemdawg D x Sour Diesel IBL, Snowdawg x Sour Diesel IBL, ChemHaze x Sour Diesel IBL and Giesel x Sour Diesel IBL.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 21, 2013)

From the minute you started this thread bro I've been nothing, but inspired bro. Never once have I ever felt offended by anybody's differing opinions or suggestions. No reason to go get butt hurt because someone doesn't agree with you or whatever. I have always felt at home here, and love the people who come in this thread, it's really a great group. I was gonna take a picture of a joint, and a tampon, and tell everyone to pick one, but they had to chose one. My wife's preggers though, and doesn't have any, LOL. Without the tampons the picture seemed stupid though. really just want it to go back to Happy Happy Happy, you know. "Why can't we all get just along?" Peace and Love. That's not just a cool way to exit my post people, LOL. I mean that EVERY TIME!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> From the minute you started this thread bro I've been nothing, but inspired bro. Never once have I ever felt offended by anybody's differing opinions or suggestions. No reason to go get butt hurt because someone doesn't agree with you or whatever. I have always felt at home here, and love the people who come in this thread, it's really a great group. I was gonna take a picture of a joint, and a tampon, and tell everyone to pick one, but they had to chose one. My wife's preggers though, and doesn't have any, LOL. Without the tampons the picture seemed stupid though. really just want it to go back to Happy Happy Happy, you know. "Why can't we all get just along?" Peace and Love. That's not just a cool way to exit my post people, LOL. I mean that EVERY TIME!


I fixed this. I was really trying to tell those new to the thread or whatever that we are very open to anyone who comes here. We want others here. I am directing all my comments at those who feel slighted by the thread. How do you nicely say "grow the fuck up"? Stay or go. Whatever. As long as the Mycos, Hamishes, Rrogs, st0ws, and the *many other friends* stay here, I am as happy as a guy who smokes the best organic weed in the world is. 



I don't understand why anyone comes here and feels offended. I sincerely just want it to be a peaceful place where people can learn to produce the meds they need in the best fashion they can, all the while knowing that the end results will be really amazing both in the desired efficacy and taste. Why not teach people to grow buds they can be truly proud of. What the hell is any sort of drama about? I want people to chill the hell out. This is not going to be a thread with any drama. There is an amazing core group that exists here and is *very *open to people coming into that core. Be cool, exchange info in an adult manner, don't get all insulted by someone of differing opinions, etc. We all support this amazing medicine. This is where you learn shit. Period. I can't go to my neighbor's house and talk about Gage or compost teas. I love our friendships and the way we all chat about things. If you don't like that then I am sorry. I don't have the time for a cliff notes version. I also don't want to have a thread like that. Take care guys. I'm off to rearrange my plants.​


----------



## Rrog (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm stoned


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

Rrog said:


> I'm stoned


Me too. I'm off to do some work. Take care.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 21, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here are some DayBreakers and Sun Maidens. I am thinking 4 more weeks. I am giving them a nice tea tomorrow. The one SM is fading fast. Two alfalfa teas and she is burning through them without stopping a bit. Bitch.  The Sun Maidens are really nice. I can tell she'll start really frosting up now. She's very light green and starting to look beautiful. I won't be fighting the fade much from here on. One or two teas and she's I am done with her. The daybreakers justt scream at you that they are not here to be your friends. They are here to do a job. They are like the Gronk. Just beasts. Chem, jet fuel, lime/lemon sourness with definite "sour patch kid" candy scents. The Daybreaker is a CaMg whore I am finding out. I am not beating myself up too much for the N def in two SMs. I know I will be with these phenos for years and years. It's actually fun getting the tweaks going. I have a clones to run of both already so I will amend according with a few extra scoops. Take care guys. I chopped a bunch tonight and now I get to spread things out finally. I almost timed it right. About 7-10 days off.
> 
> Sun Maiden
> 
> ...


I Feel like there should be some music playing when looking at these amazing pics Just awesome


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 21, 2013)

Maphyr, I'm really not trying to pick on you bro. This is a really chill, helpful group of guys and I just think you're reading too much in to some posts. No hard feelings. I hope you reconsider leaving.

Gandalf, beautiful looking plants as usual. Your attention to detail is amazing.

I would love to one day be able to share a j with you guys and shoot the shit in person.

Rrog ..... road trip???


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2013)

Awwww time zone difference sucks, I keep missing out on the best conversations as they happen. Gandalf, I really, really appreciate all the Chem info!! You've really helped me out a whole stack and also provided some wonderful background info. I like reading the history behind things. Getting to know about more options to get chems line into my garden is the cherry on the cake though. I will start collecting the chems early next year I think... I recently found out Bodhi is pretty badly afflicted with carpal tunnel syndrome, he is saving to get a voice to text enabled PC to be able to communicate without having to wait till he can type, so I am going to buy up everything I want from him first, I feel my money is going somewhere it is really helpful by doing that, and he's also got a kid on the way so I am holding him deep in my thoughts and close to my heart. Living the REAL ganja lifestyle, sharing by caring. Hope that makes sense. I just love a guy with a good sense of humour and Bodhi won me over with that long ago...


----------



## May11th (Sep 22, 2013)

Wouldnt mind getting me some chemdawg, gandalf do them lovely ladies produce?

Ps. Does anyone have girl scout cookies going? Its going for $550 to $600 a oz around here and I want to try it .


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 22, 2013)

Gandalf, Rrog, and me boy Hammy...what are your top five favorite strains you've experienced through your strain hunting travels? Mine are as follows:

1) GDPurp
2) Jillybean 
3) White Russian
4) RKS from from a decade ago. Where are you now 
5) Maui Wow

Hope this isn't to random for this thread.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Gandalf, Rrog, and me boy Hammy...what are your top five favorite strains you've experienced through your strain hunting travels? Mine are as follows:
> 
> 1) GDPurp
> 2) Jillybean
> ...


Nope no way, it's a weed forum LOL. I LOVE WEED. Hmmmmm
1-NYCD
2-NL5xHaze
3-Tahoe OG
4-L.A Confidential
5-Shishkaberry



May11th said:


> Wouldnt mind getting me some chemdawg, gandalf do them lovely ladies produce?
> 
> Ps. Does anyone have girl scout cookies going? Its going for $550 to $600 a oz around here and I want to try it .


There's a couple of grows going on various versions of it that I know of, but as far as I can tell anybody that grows from seed is a bit disappointed, nothing like the cut going around in the right circles. Guess it is one original I will never get to try.

Have a look at these:

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/656624-sinmint-cookies-feminised-sincity.html

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/703571-sinmint-cookies-pheno-hunt.html

There's more but I am struggling to find them... I'll post them up for you soon as i do. I am subbed to a CC one and another of the 'cut' doing the rounds...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 22, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Gandalf, Rrog, and me boy Hammy...what are your top five favorite strains you've experienced through your strain hunting travels? Mine are as follows:
> 
> 1) GDPurp
> 2) Jillybean
> ...


I was just talking to a friend last night about RKS. I love that strain. I hope to add a ton of Gage and Cabin Fever to the list someday.

1. Kali Mist
2. NL5 x Haze
3. Super Skunk
4. Super Silver Haze
5. Chemdog phenos


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 22, 2013)

Hamish...the NL5 x Haze at number 2 is an amazing coincidence. I didn't see that until after I posted mine.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hamish...the NL5 x Haze at number 2 is an amazing coincidence. I didn't see that until after I posted mine.


 I once had a dream where I picked up a bag of it, it was SO realistic bro... I almost cried when I woke up ROFL.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 22, 2013)

May11th said:


> Wouldnt mind getting me some chemdawg, gandalf do them lovely ladies produce?
> 
> Ps. Does anyone have girl scout cookies going? Its going for $550 to $600 a oz around here and I want to try it .


The Daybreaker sure does. It is slowly becoming a standout strain. My Sun Maidens are Grape Stomper x Chemdawg OG. I have a bunch of Gage with Chemdawg in it. Just about everything I have has some in it. $500-600 is a crime. You need medical to bring down those prices by $300. Look at Cranky thread that Hamish showed you. He is on point.



Hamish.....I have never smoked LA Confidential. I wll be soon in the LA Haze which is (LA Conf. x KM) x Afghan Haze. I can't wait for this one. Gage said it is the strongest smoke in the vault.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 22, 2013)

Rrog said:


> I'm stoned


I got my med card because I suffer from NBH. 
NBH is a terrible syndrome that millions suffer from on a daily basis.

Right now I have a bad case of NBH and the only relief is to smoke some weed. 

(NBH= Not Being High)


----------



## hyroot (Sep 22, 2013)

I like my strains 

og lights - NL5 x SFV OG - my fav now. I have 3 different pbenos.

cheese berry kush - true master kush x raspberry cough

cheese og - king Louis VIII og x raspberry cough.

I also love me some super lemon haze and space bomb

I used to have a real cut of afghanni bullrider. Some pics in my journal links. But it was a small yielded and tasted like Matanuska Alaskan thunder f*#k. Very astringent. Not a fan. But looked amazing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2013)

The L.A Confidential tasted a LOT like White Widow, but concentrated into the most dank, smooth coating of caramelly, thick smoke. 

Guys, I am taking a teeny little break from RIU. See you on the other (more civil) forums, you know the ones. I am kinda finally being pushed to my limits a little here, Corey's bullshit in PM's after his buddy VTM's bullshit in public AND PM's has me now attacking them right wherever I find them. I just got more BS from Corey in a PM, his inbox was full so I just found his little ass in another thread and took him on right in front of everybody. 

Seeing as I have insane capacity for aggression I am choosing to avoid RIU for a while. People want to puch my buttons it really gets UGLY, and I choose to not hang about in atmospheres that can possibly trigger such crap. Not deleting my account or any such BS. Just taking a step towards somewhere more conducive to my personal growth. I got tired of being angry very long ago.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 22, 2013)

^^^^ hahaha dork


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> The L.A Confidential tasted a LOT like White Widow, but concentrated into the most dank, smooth coating of caramelly, thick smoke.
> 
> Guys, I am taking a teeny little break from RIU. See you on the other (more civil) forums, you know the ones. I am kinda finally being pushed to my limits a little here, Corey's bullshit in PM's after his buddy VTM's bullshit in public AND PM's has me now attacking them right wherever I find them. I just got more BS from Corey in a PM, his inbox was full so I just found his little ass in another thread and took him on right in front of everybody.
> 
> Seeing as I have insane capacity for aggression I am choosing to avoid RIU for a while. People want to puch my buttons it really gets UGLY, and I choose to not hang about in atmospheres that can possibly trigger such crap. Not deleting my account or any such BS. Just taking a step towards somewhere more conducive to my personal growth. I got tired of being angry very long ago.



I am just staying on my side of the fence. You are right Hamish. There is no reason to come here if it is a bad vibe. Take a step back and chill for a bit. Nothing is worth the stress.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 22, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I was just talking to a friend last night about RKS. I love that strain. I hope to add a ton of Gage and Cabin Fever to the list someday.
> 
> 1. Kali Mist
> 2. NL5 x Haze
> ...


RP has some nice musky butthole RKS. Unfortunately it yields like an auto.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 22, 2013)

Can't blame people for wanting to hang where it's fun and chill.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2013)

hyroot said:


> ^^^^ hahaha dork


 Actually, I suffer from Aspergers which tends to make me hate everybody every now and then. Part of bringing this condition under control involves me realizing when I go over the top, and then simply removing myself from a social setting in order to not cause any harm. I am very much aware of how I can affect the world around me, and am currently completely un-medicated, this includes reefer, of which I have had a total of one and a half grams over the last few weeks. 
I owe Corey an apology, but this will wait till I have brought my mind back in line and can make more sense and be less volatile. You have a lovely day.

And the rest of you fellas, see you in the chilled out forums


----------



## RadMichelle (Sep 22, 2013)

welp, idk what I missed but good to see yall here, but I am pretty excited to read the parts about growing, I am actually looking forward to moving organically.. has anyone tried sub irrigation with smart pots and organics? or heard about it?


----------



## Rrog (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome! Just a thought but top irrigation allows you to drip the amendments in. I love fabric pots.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 22, 2013)

You definatley came to the right place, Rad. Some real organic gurus here that really know their stuff. Some of the dankest buds I've seen on this site were produced by these guys. Stick around and your guaranteed to learn something.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Sep 22, 2013)

RadMichelle said:


> welp, idk what I missed but good to see yall here, but I am pretty excited to read the parts about growing, I am actually looking forward to moving organically.. has anyone tried sub irrigation with smart pots and organics? or heard about it?


I was thinking of doing drip irrigation (top) with a gravity feed system. I use fabric pots with pro-mix for a medium. Im not sure what sub-irrigation is.


----------



## May11th (Sep 22, 2013)

Bc bud depot blueberry. So far my fav veg plant due to its nice stature at 3 weeks old.

Then a superskunk drying


----------



## Rrog (Sep 22, 2013)

Smells good from here! I like the structure of that BB also


----------



## May11th (Sep 22, 2013)

I have 10 total, they are all near the same size , some are heavy feeders and some are turning purpke, they are under 4 40 watt t12 lights w 5000k cokor, I plan on getting t5s soon but im unsure on what I want to do as another veg room/clone/mother room, I was thinking a nice sized grow tent actually , I see some nice tents on here and id like to play with it alittle. Im just now lining my room with mylar and I love hydro farms mylar, it cost me $30 for 50 ft, not bad imo. Im rambling but im very high and I had a great stress free weekend.


----------



## RadMichelle (Sep 22, 2013)

Great thanks for the welcome guys! looking forwards to skimming through and catching up, I think i'm gearing towards organics for sure- i'm still in soil. I'm wondering, if I didn't amend my soil with the guanos and meals and etc.. (soil right now is 50/50 FFOF/FFHF with perlite and dolomite) can I still brew tea's for this soil when its time to feed and opt out on the FF line up... or is amending the soil first whats recommended. as in will adding tea to feed now not benefit me? lol thanks again guys, also I would probably top feed nute solutions but my understanding with important element of sub irrigation, by way of wicking water or fabric pots wicking it, is the plant takes what it needs, so no over or underwatering.. on its own schedule so to speak? still researching it lol, testing one now


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 22, 2013)

NoSwagBag said:


> I was thinking of doing drip irrigation (top) with a gravity feed system. I use fabric pots with pro-mix for a medium. Im not sure what sub-irrigation is.


I am looking to use BluMats in the future. I hear it is a great way to do things. Keeping you mix in a certain zone of moisture is what really allows your benes to work for you. It's always good to see you here NoSwagBag. 

https://blumatsystems.com/

A big welcome to you RadMichelle. Try and move away from any drama you encounter. There is some great stuff going on here. I have to tell you that there are many ways to get where you want to be. Ours are a few ways. Many others work too. I try to stay away from anything other than learning, exchange of great info, and friendship. I am glad you are here. I checked out your site earlier. Looks great. Do you run any Gage?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 22, 2013)

RadMichelle said:


> Great thanks for the welcome guys! looking forwards to skimming through and catching up, I think i'm gearing towards organics for sure- i'm still in soil. I'm wondering, if I didn't amend my soil with the guanos and meals and etc.. (soil right now is 50/50 FFOF/FFHF with perlite and dolomite) can I still brew tea's for this soil when its time to feed and opt out on the FF line up... or is amending the soil first whats recommended. as in will adding tea to feed now not benefit me? lol thanks again guys, also I would probably top feed nute solutions but my understanding with important element of sub irrigation, by way of wicking water or fabric pots wicking it, is the plant takes what it needs, so no over or underwatering.. on its own schedule so to speak? still researching it lol, testing one now


Of course you can use teas. The next time you mix that up let it cook a month. I know a friend here on RIU, Prosperian, who cooks his bagged soil before using. he gets insane results. Are you familiar with cooking your soil? I know you know that the FF line up is not organic. Only the Big Bloom.


----------



## RadMichelle (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey there Gandalf! yep I well aware of it not being organic lol, mid way through my last grow I was gifted a small shake tube of great white... which lead me on the path to pondering organics lol because the synthetic ff stuff cross canceled any benefit the myco had to my soil... right? lol i'm only getting into it- so i'm pretty stoked to have run into you twice lol. Im working of getting ggg's beans, just got a new house and now grow is set up, here, ph is way different here than the last house lol, so now that things are straightening out I've had time to start researching some genetics I wana get into- it was fun hybridizing waterlillies, so you can imagine my excitedness in getting some decent strains with known crosses, but I haven't gotten any yet, sent a pm about testing as well but im in the market either way for their stuff... and ooo I wana find one that has the pink hair phenol lol. so... any suddestions on reading where I can brew some teas to add to my soil mix... its been water only, with some sea weed and great white, so my soil shouldn't be too bad off as far as synthetic salts. my enter button wont work for me right now and i'm tired of mashing on it sooo .. sorry its one huge block of text lol


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey gang I looked into some of the strains you listed in your top 5 and am wondering if it matters much which breeder I go with. Ex. Highlife seed bank lists a couple breeders of the nl5x. Mr. Nice vs greenhouse. I'm most likely going to get some gage anyway, but this has been on my mind.


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 22, 2013)

gandalf,

AK47 still hasnt really picked up yet, leaves are looking kinda red there.
other plant has taken off a bit the past few days


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey Gandalf...

Any opinion on the Progress Earth products yet? I've used most of them, but I think I'm about to cut them all out other than the Earth Compound. I intend to use it to inoculate my soil while it cooks, and hit my garden with a foliar with it every now and then.

If you're cooking up some good recycled soil, the rest of the Progress Earth products seem kind of pointless.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 23, 2013)

boblawblah421 said:


> Hey Gandalf...
> 
> Any opinion on the Progress Earth products yet? I've used most of them, but I think I'm about to cut them all out other than the Earth Compound. I intend to use it to inoculate my soil while it cooks, and hit my garden with a foliar with it every now and then.
> 
> If you're cooking up some good recycled soil, the rest of the Progress Earth products seem kind of pointless.


To be honest with you I am pretty happy with the mix I am running. My teas are working, as all the plants are praying this morning. I have not had the time to get around to them. I will experiment with it down the line a bit for fun but I know that you can do things just as well following tried and true methods. You can get everything your plants need with other ways. It's all what floats your boat. Take care. I know Myco has just started to play with some of their stuff.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 23, 2013)

Earth Compound = Humus primarily? _Plenty_ of that in your compost and VC.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Sep 23, 2013)

Could you folks recommend a good, reasonably priced brand of bagged worm castings (25lb). I'm mixing a batch of super soil. I usually use a local worm farmer, but he only sells during the summer.
Thanks
NSB


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 23, 2013)

NoSwagBag said:


> Could you folks recommend a good, reasonably priced brand of bagged worm castings (25lb). I'm mixing a batch of super soil. I usually use a local worm farmer, but he only sells during the summer.
> Thanks
> NSB


You're in Maine? Check out a company called Coast of Maine.

Their site: http://www.coastofmaine.com/soils-wiscasset.shtml


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 23, 2013)

NoSwagBag said:


> Could you folks recommend a good, reasonably priced brand of bagged worm castings (25lb). I'm mixing a batch of super soil. I usually use a local worm farmer, but he only sells during the summer.
> Thanks
> NSB



In a pinch I think COM. Wiggle Worm are Black Gold are half the price of the COM. It's funny that only the COM product that I feel is pricey is their ewc. Let me know what you chose.


----------



## RadMichelle (Sep 23, 2013)

Gandalf I think I glanced at your organic run... if there was a possibility to shrink down the list... lol is everything necessary


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 23, 2013)

There are plenty of ways to do this. That list is the Rev's mix. There are many other ways to get going. What medium are you running right now? I can show you some cool ways to do anything. I want you to understand the why behind things too. The biggest thing for me is that you are comfortable and running things the way you want. Let's get you started. I would suggest a staged entry into this depending on how you would like to do things and what desired outcomes are.


----------



## RadMichelle (Sep 23, 2013)

lol welp the desired outcome is the gunna have to be the best I can possibly grow lol. what's available to me now that I've used as my medium is a 50/50 of FFOF/FFHF with perlite and dolomite lime with some great white at transplant. I've seen at my local bags of EWC and the guanos and etc, and am interested in where I should start reading to get started. I just did a transplant (I am perpetual) but in about 3 weeks I should be ready to pot up clones and some Sky Walker beans I started, hopefully i'll have orangic down by time I get my ggg beans hehe. I wana eventually get some fabric pots but for now I just run 1 and 3 gal, and a 15 gal clone mother


----------



## RadMichelle (Sep 23, 2013)

Im excited!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 23, 2013)

RadMichelle said:


> lol welp the desired outcome is the gunna have to be the best I can possibly grow lol. what's available to me now that I've used as my medium is a 50/50 of FFOF/FFHF with perlite and dolomite lime with some great white at transplant. I've seen at my local bags of EWC and the guanos and etc, and am interested in where I should start reading to get started. I just did a transplant (I am perpetual) but in about 3 weeks I should be ready to pot up clones and some Sky Walker beans I started, hopefully i'll have orangic down by time I get my ggg beans hehe. I wana eventually get some fabric pots but for now I just run 1 and 3 gal, and a 15 gal clone mother



What are you feeding with?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is a great thread with some serious life changing info. It is worth your time.

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true.html


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 23, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here is a great thread with some serious life changing info. It is worth your time.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true.html


 Thanks for the link to that thread great reading *

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to GandalfdaGreen again.





*


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 23, 2013)

So I'm still on the whole Progress Earth deal...

Earth Compound is...

Well, it's the shit is what it is. It is a humus product, but beyond that it contains BTI, nematodes, and protozoa, along with all the other beneficial bacteria and fungi. It also has kelp, biochar, rockdust, and colloidal clay.

The "biodynamic preparations" haven't even been mentioned yet. I won't get into this much other than to say that these are all specific plants that are found on the first page of the ROLS thread. These plants all have a particular benefit in store for your garden, and Progress Earth has gone ahead and fermented all of them for you. They've also been fermented while buried inside of the Earth, on a lunar schedule.

So yeah... Earth Compound is a humus source, bacteria/fungi inoculant, nematode/protozoa inoculant, mineral/trace element/silica source, insecticide/fungicide/pesticide, compost/microbial/growth stimulant, holistic, ancient, astrological farming product, in one bag.

Last night I chopped down my prettiest plant ever. She was the only one with Earth Compound, and I'm sold.

If your soil is somewhere close to the recipe found on page one of the ROLS thread, and use molasses on occasion, all of the Progress Earth products other than Earth Compound are pointless. The Earth Syrup is kind of cool for a real quick and easy compost tea, but over priced for what it is. If you are somewhere close to said recipe but would like to save a lot of time and not have to harvest and ferment your own yarrow, chamomile, stinging nettle, oak bark, dandelion, valerian, and horsetail, and/or care to base a little bit of faith into some ancient, lunar based farming methods, pick up some Earth Compound. Brew it in a simple tea and hit your cooking compost with it, and give your gals a foliar.

Sorry to drag this on. I feel it deserves a touch of attention.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 23, 2013)

I think the components in the bag are great. Sounds awesome. I can sure see why you'd like it!

Many paths to Rome. Personally? I planted Comfrey at my new place to get it started for next year's use. Some aspects of fresh plant amendments are lost on dried or fermented preparations. I'll be planting bio-accumulators in addition to comfrey. If you can get fresh, I'd recommend it. Simple water & bubbler extraction. 

Again, that's just my preference. That and $0.02 and you've got two cents.


----------



## RadMichelle (Sep 23, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here is a great thread with some serious life changing info. It is worth your time.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true.html


Hey there, still reading this link, i'm digging it lol. What I've been using is whats immediately available to me, just the ff trio, I've used some of GH and boticares line ups, dabble in different pk boosters but i'm eventually wanting to stray towards only having to water and teas, molasses etc. thanks again, back to reading lol


----------



## hyroot (Sep 23, 2013)

boblawblah421 said:


> So I'm still on the whole Progress Earth deal...
> 
> Earth Compound is...
> 
> ...


the bu's blend compost is biodynamic too and fungi dominant Its cow manure, humus chamomile, nettle, dandelions, tree bark and some other stuff. My outdoor loves it. Topdressed and watered with a tea 2 days ago. For 2 days it was 80 degrees. Today it was 100 degrees and the leaves were praying all day even in direct sunlight. Bu's blend compost $18 1 cu ft. I topdressed 12 7 gals and 1 3 gal and about 40 gal of recyled soil. Made 10 gal of tea. Put a layer in my worm bin. 30 gal tote. Still have 1/3 of the bag left. I topdressed indoor the other day. Watered with a tea last night. They haven't woke up yet.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 23, 2013)

boblawblah421 said:


> So I'm still on the whole Progress Earth deal...
> 
> Earth Compound is...
> 
> ...


I have the starter kit I bought a few months ago. I will play around with it and see what happens. I might as well use it before it goes bad. I will dedicate some clones to it. My soil is pretty loaded up. What soil do you run this in? I will even take pictures. This will be cool.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 23, 2013)

My indoor are super perky praying. They love the bu's. It seeps into the soil well on its own. Doesn't just stay covered. Stays soft doesn't solidify like eco scraps sometimes does. I like it.. I want to source the same ingredients for cheaper if I can find it all. Add it to my worm bin. I can find it all localy except the cow manure. I would like to grow comfrey too. I don't have the room unless I can grow it in a pot in my living room...


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 23, 2013)

My soil was too hot when I used the Earth Compound. I did not know then what I know now. This was my guerilla grow this year. I spread myself too thin, and couldn't keep up with my 60 gallon vortex brewer going through about 50 gallons every other day this entire month. My recipe was all organic, but I was barking up the wrong tree. No need in wasting time relaying a recipe I am confident needed much improvement. I'm in the process of gathering beautiful compost from around the property and a few sources and adding:

fish & fish bone meal, kelp meal, neem meal, crab meal, oyster shell, local alfalfa hay, local granite dust, lime, bentonite, baslat, french green clay, and diatomaceous earth. I will go light on all of the above, as my dirt/compost should be kickin as is.

If I could have stayed on top of my compost tea regiment that I intended to, more of my crop would have done much better. If this... If that...

One Wonder Woman, and one Lemon Skunk split a $50, 24 oz bag of Earth Compound amended into their soil.

That WoWo couldn't handle all the rain she saw in August, when she was so super huge and dense already. Fucking mold... That plant was beautiful. Oh well.

The Lemon Skunk got chopped down last night, and all I can say is...

I'm buying another bag of Earth Compound, and using it more wisely. Just a touch is going in my dirt via a vortex brewed tea, and the rest will be saved for foliar teas.

Gandalf... I would do a control with only the Earth Compound, and none of the other Progress Earth products, in a similar fashion as I just stated. Compare that to a few with the entire Progress Earth regiment. I think you will be pleased with the results. I've used basically the whole Progress Earth product line. They're all cool products, but catered to people making shit loads of compost tea who value their time more than a dollar. In my opinion, the whole holistic aspect of the Earth Compound is what sets it apart.

hyroot... I've read great things about Bu's, but can't find it locally. Not to mention that I managed to gather almost 300 gallons of awesome, composted media without spending a dime. Also, Earth Compound is completely water soluble. It's the one "lazy people" product I'm keeping in my arsenal.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 23, 2013)

60 gallon vortex brewer??? Nice. You must be a busy man. I am going to pick out a few clones tomorrow. I'll start brewing it it too. This will be fun. So its cool to run it in amended soil?


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry to cut in. I'm still waiting on my magnifier and getting antsy. I know you're supposed to tell by the trich's but I was wondering if anyone's expertise could maybe give me an idea of whether or not I'll be flowering much longer...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 24, 2013)

If you don't have the scope go by the amount of red vs white pistils. The top of the plant may finish later then the lower buds too. I'd say at 75% red cut them. Looks great.


----------



## May11th (Sep 24, 2013)

Need some help identifying the issue with this plant. Never had this problem yet, the leafs look rusted in some spots.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't use a magnifier. Trichomes change throughout the day. Best to check them when lights first turn on. Anyway. I do trial and error with my strains. Til I find what I like. My rule of thumb. When it very first looks done to the naked eye. Almost no white hairs (indica doms) give it another week. Sativa doms will almost always have some white hairs when done.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 24, 2013)

May11th said:


> Need some help identifying the issue with this plant. Never had this problem yet, the leafs look rusted in some spots.View attachment 2834100


calcium deficiency. Possibly boron def too.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 24, 2013)

May11th said:


> Need some help identifying the issue with this plant. Never had this problem yet, the leafs look rusted in some spots.View attachment 2834100


Calcium def leading to a K def.


----------



## May11th (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you guys. I better crank up the ca then. I was stumped and aggregated , I have oastershell meal for ca, I grow with coco so I guess that there might be truth to it needing more ca, I feed lightly so I was just confused because I hear organic nutes dont burn and I use .5 tsp per gallon or 1 cup for 40 gallons.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 24, 2013)

Worm castings... might be the fastest way to a Ca correction. Apply as a slurry. Just a thought.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 24, 2013)

While on the "use what's available" and calcium subject, has anyone used roasted egg shells and cider vinegar for soluble calcium? Again sorry if this has been mentioned. Really have to read this entire thread one day.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 24, 2013)

Ca is a lot more available than people think in soil. If the soil is natural this isn't common. If bottle feeding, then I suppose some lockout could occur.


----------



## May11th (Sep 24, 2013)

Whats a slurry? I will go get some straight worm castings, I been using fox farm soil conditioner for my supersoil, it has quano and worm castings in it.


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 24, 2013)

They're always such calcium gluttons in coco. I have coco chips galore in my compost pile, but will never again buy coco.

May11th... I'd buy a bottle of some cal-mag product. Nip that shit in the bud with some synth bottled crap and move on. They shouldn't need the cal-mag for long, but that shit'll spread like wild fire if it is indeed a simple calcium deficiency and it doesn't get addressed. 

TeaLAB... The Earth Compound gets saved for my 15 gallon vortex brewer, and I go light on it. By the way, all of my brewers are home-made. They work just as well, no wait, better than the over priced one's commercially available.

Gandolf... I can't see Earth Compound not being being a fantastic product to apply, in any fashion, in conjunction with any regiment out there. I do believe that to really get your money's worth, you should inoculate your soil with it while it's cooking, or slightly prior to a new round of clones/seeds. There's your BTI/nematodes/protozoa, and a little bit of everything else wonderful and organic... yeah yeah... Now you will make sure to save at least half of your bag of Earth Compound for a great foliar to use in conjunction with your aloe, coconut, alfalfa, kelp, aact, seed enzyme, or whatever other foliar regiment you may have adopted.


----------



## May11th (Sep 24, 2013)

I dont bottle feed anything in bottles besides fish immulsion, I like dry nutes but use to use general organics, I been doing better things without that stuff. I hate seeing sick plants but its by my doing, still learning and adapting to my strains.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 24, 2013)

May11th said:


> Thank you guys. I better crank up the ca then. I was stumped and aggregated , I have oastershell meal for ca, I grow with coco so I guess that there might be truth to it needing more ca, I feed lightly so I was just confused because I hear organic nutes dont burn and I use .5 tsp per gallon or 1 cup for 40 gallons.


I like to precharge my coco with calmag before even using. Also add 1 tbsp of dolomite lime/gallon of coco. I've never had Ca deficiency, but heard it's annoying as hell. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 24, 2013)

Throw all used coco in the compost pile, and never buy it again!

I've only recently realized this, but am confident that all would benefit from forgetting about coco.

Less is more!

We've got to all forget about fucking calcium deficiencies and nutrient burn and god damn caterpillars, and focus on the things we cannot see. The microbes. The energy. 

Work as hard as you can to achieving complete self sustainability as quickly as possible, in every single aspect of life, and your garden will thank you, and you will be happy. The end.

Oh yeah... If you haven't started reading all the ROLS threads you can find on here and ICM, or wherever else you may find info regarding ROLS, then stop what you are doing, and do that. Do work!


----------



## Rrog (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm not a coco fan at all. Love quality sphagnum peat. Wheat and rice hulls are excellent I hear


----------



## hyroot (Sep 24, 2013)

I throw egg shells in my worm bin. The only coco I ever get is what I pull off of coconuts. Calcium is in almost everything. Its in kelp I just use that. There's a little cal in neem and rock dust too. More so in crab meal also.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 24, 2013)

Ya- Ca is everywhere.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 24, 2013)

Rock phosphate is a good one for calcium, and makes cumfy little homes for fungi. Good molasses has calcium too. Surprised about the deficiency with oyster shell meal even with coco. Coco is a great medium. I love the spongy texture. My next little experiment will be coco with all organic teas...not really a DTW. All while I'm building up my compost/IMOs. BOKASHI!!!


----------



## May11th (Sep 24, 2013)

Carmelo snoke report coming in a few hours. Cant wait to smoke this!


----------



## May11th (Sep 25, 2013)

Welp carmelo smells floral with a hint of dankness, it creeps up on you and before you know it your asleep, I smoked 1 bowl and the flavor is wonderful, I cant wait to harvest more and for a long cure if I dont smoke it too fast lol good morning everyone and I hope you all have a great day. Chat with you later. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 25, 2013)

That Caramello sounds delicious May, nice job bro. I definitely think you're right about a nice long cure, always brings out a flowers best. A bowl, and a nap sounds pretty nice actually, even though it's only 9:15, LOL! I'm smoking on some Blue O.G. this fine morning. Love all the fruity, berry going on in her, lovely smoke. The oil tastes like skittles, and with a little longer cure on her it's coming out in her flowers now too. I first described the oil as getting mouth raped by the Skittles rainbow, and she's getting rapey with the flowers now too, NICE! Have a blessed day folks. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Sep 25, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> If you don't have the scope go by the amount of red vs white pistils. The top of the plant may finish later then the lower buds too. I'd say at 75% red cut them. Looks great.


Thanks Gand, My 60x just came in today but having a little trouble getting an eye for this stuff. I'll get there though, gonna go look at close up photos for a clear idea of what I'm looking for.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 25, 2013)

let me shoot you a small bit of advice for you, and your new scope I.W. I would just jack it to the highest zoom at first, and then slowly work it into focus. That way you're only kind of having to worry about the focus, and you can spend your time looking at the trichs, if you get me. You should be able to get a nice look at max zoom, and get a real idea of where your plants are. Have fun with your scope brother, they're alot of fun. take er easy everyone. Peace, Light, and love.

EDIT: The best way of describing what a mature trich looks like is, and elongated hair like structure with a full roundish head, and has gone from translucent, to an opaque milky look, but not past into amber. I like em milky, some like em amber, you can debate that all day, I'm not getting into it personally.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 25, 2013)

I was looking at trichs last night with my scope and my wife walked in the room. We are all very lucky our spouses put up with us.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 25, 2013)

LOL!!! Ain't THAT the truth!!!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 25, 2013)

I thank Gods everyday for sending me such a tolerant, beautiful wife! We should all be so lucky. Maybe we should do a little something for em, huh? I just wish mine still smoked, not that she could now. Anyways, yes, we're very lucky for our wives putting up with some strange behavior. Trich scoping, waste food collecting, manure collecting, composting, wormbin keeping, and all that other fun stuff, LOL. I just hope she doesn't find out about the........ 

Have a great day everyone. Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 25, 2013)

My lady loves being outside in the garden. She'll swing a mattock with the best of 'em. I do have a separate house to work out of though, so that takes a little of the strain away from our relationship.

I do tell her quite often... Thanks... For being so tolerant of this insane lifestyle.

At least the guerilla season is over with till next year. Whew!

Now it's time to buy my lady something nice, and spend a few days on a white sandy beach.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 25, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I was looking at trichs last night with my scope and my wife walked in the room. We are all very lucky our spouses put up with us.


My wife prefers that I not have a continuous grow. I have stock piled enough from the last couple harvest to get through 2014. 

Oh, she promised me crazy closet sex when the room empties of dried bud. That woman knows how to get what she wants!


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 25, 2013)

Nah man...

You gotta give it to her while the bud is still there.

Flowering room is the best place to bend your lady over behind the bushes though.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 25, 2013)

My wife likes when I LST her bush...lick, stick, and trim.


----------



## prosperian (Sep 25, 2013)

See what you started Gandalf!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 25, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My wife likes when I LST her bush...lick, stick, and trim.


I've pollinated my wifes bush 3 times. Two females, one male. Not a bad ratio.

I decided not to toss the male, fwiw.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 25, 2013)

So, any new teas to discuss?


----------



## hyroot (Sep 25, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> So, any new teas to discuss?


I drank some trader joes kettle brewed tea. Pretty good.







what would life be like corny lame jokes and sarcasm.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 25, 2013)

I made some chai for the wife


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 25, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> So, any new teas to discuss?


Facial foliar teas count?


----------



## May11th (Sep 25, 2013)

So all this sex talk, would semen be beneficial to our plants? Hell piss and shit are.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 25, 2013)

For the better part of discretion and the hopes of smoking with you guys someday.....


----------



## hyroot (Sep 25, 2013)

^^^^ nice pun..


----------



## Rrog (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 25, 2013)

Rrog said:


>


Now that I have read it again I am cringing. That just kinda got away from me.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 25, 2013)

LOL! I sure couldn't give a poop. I just like the googlie eyes


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 25, 2013)

Rrog said:


> LOL! I sure couldn't give a poop. I just like the googlie eyes


I removed it but if we ever smoke together on my end of the map I bet we cringe. I won't be able to look you in the eye.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 25, 2013)

Should have some regional thing.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 25, 2013)

I would love it if all of New England would go in on some huge conference in Boston. That would be great.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 25, 2013)

Or an RIU summit. We could hide very easily there with all nuts running around here.


----------



## May11th (Sep 25, 2013)

Baby turtle


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 25, 2013)

I feel that I missed out on something, LOL!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 25, 2013)

So Gandalf, how long does it typically take for your GGG beans to sprout? I've got 3 that have reached beyond the surface of my rockwool cube, 3 more that you can tell have popped but are still fighting to sprout up, and 4 others that don't appear to be doing anything. It's been 72 hours. Should I start manipulating the situation, or leave them be?

Aside from the Bubblegum pack I just germinated (all popped), it's been a while since I've grown from seed .... but I can't ever recall not having a bean pop for me ..... but I haven't really kept track of how many days it took? From recollection I seem to recall 3-4 days max.


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 25, 2013)

May11th said:


> So all this sex talk, would semen be beneficial to our plants? Hell piss and shit are.


Not too sure about that one.

I've put some porn on in the bloom room before and just left them alone with it.

Some buddies and I were debating weather or not we thought that our plants enjoy watching porn with a man and a woman, girl on girl action, gang banging, or what...


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 25, 2013)

GANDALF!

don't know what's going on, but the tips seem to be getting black at the ends as you can clearly see. bottom leaves seem to be dying off and the newly sprouting leaves are showing a bit of a redish colour? really becoming frustrated. have been dealing with gnats also, finally got some mosquito dunks and used those yesterday. any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## hyroot (Sep 25, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> GANDALF!
> 
> don't know what's going on, but the tips seem to be getting black at the ends as you can clearly see. bottom leaves seem to be dying off and the newly sprouting leaves are showing a bit of a redish colour? really becoming frustrated. have been dealing with gnats also, finally got some mosquito dunks and used those yesterday. any suggestions would be much appreciated!


looks like phos lock out. The reddish color is nute burn. Flush. Don't clog the toilet.. Lol


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 25, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> So Gandalf, how long does it typically take for your GGG beans to sprout? I've got 3 that have reached beyond the surface of my rockwool cube, 3 more that you can tell have popped but are still fighting to sprout up, and 4 others that don't appear to be doing anything. It's been 72 hours. Should I start manipulating the situation, or leave them be?
> 
> Aside from the Bubblegum pack I just germinated (all popped), it's been a while since I've grown from seed .... but I can't ever recall not having a bean pop for me ..... but I haven't really kept track of how many days it took? From recollection I seem to recall 3-4 days max.


They should be popping by now. Leave them be. My LA Haze took four days. My testers took 36 hours. Let me know what happens tomorrow. I'm crossing my fingers for them. I usually soak mine for 24 hours then into the towel for 36ish hours then into dirt. I'll start to get pissed Friday morning.


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 25, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> GANDALF!
> 
> don't know what's going on, but the tips seem to be getting black at the ends as you can clearly see. bottom leaves seem to be dying off and the newly sprouting leaves are showing a bit of a redish colour? really becoming frustrated. have been dealing with gnats also, finally got some mosquito dunks and used those yesterday. any suggestions would be much appreciated!


Looks like a job for some thriving compost tea to me.

Make a stout compost tea and start keeping the top layer of soil damp, without ever creating run-off.

Try a few 100% organic foliars from page one of the ROLS thread.

Don't worry about what the plant wants. Provide the microbes with all the tools they need to build the most bad ass ecosystem imaginable, and your plant will have all that it needs.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 25, 2013)

What soil is that? HF right? That isn't OF?


----------



## May11th (Sep 26, 2013)

So I just bought some organic silica , never used the stuff before it's general hydroponics brand.


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 26, 2013)

GH can suck my ass.

Diatomaceous earth is almost 80% silica, it's water solube, it contains a plethora of minerals, and it slices and dices most harmful insects.

Not to mention the million other natural, readily available sources of silica.

GH=Walmart=Monsanto=Death to all


----------



## May11th (Sep 26, 2013)

I liked the $8.50 pricetag lol


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 26, 2013)

A pound of food grade DE can be shipped to your door for $10 or less. I can't say I've never bought GH products, or countless other "organic" bottled stuff. I can confidently say, however, that I I wont do it again.


----------



## May11th (Sep 26, 2013)

I dont buy bottled stuff unless its fish imulsion. I like powders. This gh stuff is called rare earth, 8.50 for 1.5 lbs and its 60% silica, 40% leonardite, I ran d.e before for a knat problem, barely used it though, my shops are hit or miss and I never order anything besides seeds off the internet, I have bad luck with delivery. Ive ran bottled general organics and just prefer my cheap powders lol.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 26, 2013)

Powders all the way. Why pay for water?


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 26, 2013)

boblawblah421 said:


> GH can suck my ass.GH=Walmart=Monsanto=Death to all


Haha. Goodshit.


----------



## May11th (Sep 26, 2013)

Need more advice, so when brewing 30 gals or more each run, do you run 1 tsp per gallon or lean it back a bit, I made a mistake of not running enough nutes in my tea and I just started the tea thing , also I hear foam means nothing, does the smells mean anything, the one I just used smelled like a quarter pot lol im just trying to get things right, also I brew a veg and a flower tea. What ingredients should I have handy to maje a great tea? Anyone care to show me their setup so I can have a good idea what to shoot for. Please and thank you guys, im constantly changing stuff around for the better thanks to riu and mainly alot of your guys stuff ill read and learn from, I respect you guys.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 26, 2013)

Post #14. That's all I do for teas


https://www.rollitup.org/organics/728645-another-simple-compost-tea-recipe-2.html


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 26, 2013)

boblawblah421 said:


> Looks like a job for some thriving compost tea to me.
> 
> Make a stout compost tea and start keeping the top layer of soil damp, without ever creating run-off.
> 
> ...


appreciate the input, but i really know nothing about compost tea lol? willing to give it a shot if you could point me to some info? or is it in that thread you mentioned.. cheers


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 27, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> appreciate the input, but i really know nothing about compost tea lol? willing to give it a shot if you could point me to some info? or is it in that thread you mentioned.. cheers


Shit loads of info on this site about compost tea.

It's been a super long night. I'll give ya my 2 cents when I wake up.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Sep 27, 2013)

Butting in once again... I'll try and make my next post more group oriented. I'm at 7 1/2 weeks flower today and I'm thinking of chopping 2 down and leaving one in for a few days to a week. I read another guys heri grow and he said at 49 days they looked ready and at 56 he chopped, with much larger plants could tell he was quite good at the SCROG technique. So I'm figuring at 53 days on my 2 plants that have around 70-75% red hairs and seemingly the same if not higher % of cloudy trichs to clear. Haven't noticed any amber but its my first time looking for them, and not sure if I want them on heri... From the sounds, this stuff is super strong and not sure how much fun the couchlock would be...


----------



## May11th (Sep 27, 2013)

Holy cow superskunk isnt no joke, that stuff is strong and I only had about .5 grams and I was high for nearly 2 hours then I passed out for 12 hrs lol wtf I didnt know it was super potent. It was a quick flowering strain too and had 80% cloudy /10 amber/10 clear. My gosh the stuff I good smokin!


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 27, 2013)

May11th said:


> Holy cow superskunk isnt no joke, that stuff is strong and I only had about .5 grams and I was high for nearly 2 hours then I passed out for 12 hrs lol wtf I didnt know it was super potent. It was a quick flowering strain too and had 80% cloudy /10 amber/10 clear. My gosh the stuff I good smokin!


Hells yeah! I love SuperSkunk, all that fruity flavor, and a kick to the head like a pissed mule! Finishes fast, and with flowers that you have to see to believe. Definitely will be getting some more one day. I might get some from a couple of breeders, and see which is closest to the one I had so long ago. Thanks for sharing May, maybe a pic or two, PLEASE, LOL! Take er easy folks. Peace and Love.


----------



## May11th (Sep 27, 2013)

Forsure man. I just wake and baked and anymore than 1 small bowl and I would be watching tv for the next few hours but I need to go get a new kight and im thinking a 8 tube t5 seems perfect its going to be for my small veg plants, which are all blueberry right now. 

Mycomaster, im thinking of ordering cinderella 99, which breeder did you go to and can you give me the run about with your experience with the plant. Im looking for good all around plants and thats one of them, then maybe more superskunk but from someone else, I had a ton of hermies, like 10 out of 45. Not good nirvana , the temps are falling outside and its helping my grow lol I had temps reach near 100° in my growroom but the stuff miggt of slowed and stressed but I was able to keep the stuff going and they gave me good product in return.


----------



## mycomaster (Sep 27, 2013)

I have an 8 tube T5HO from Sunleaves. I like it alot, and the ability to link em together, and turn half the bulbs out at a time are both nice options. As far as the Cindy99, I've heard alot of things about her origins, but they all seem like B.S. to me really. She grows like an Afghani Indica, but is suppose to be a Herer pheno, I don't think so. Anyways, she veg's like a monster, has a structure you could be a tree house in, and ends up with flowers bigger than a closed fist. not much more to say really, except you can talk about the colors, purple, red, blue, or maybe the smells of exotic fruits when your trimming. I picked mine up from G-13 Labs. They also have a decent SuperSkunk too. I hope you find what you're looking for as far as a new light, and some strains you like as well. Peace and Love.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Sep 27, 2013)

I've been looking at that cindy 99, def been catching my eye... I'm not sure what I want to pick up next, Cindy99, DreamBeaver, or Brainstorm...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 27, 2013)

Illegal Wonder said:


> I've been looking at that cindy 99, def been catching my eye... I'm not sure what I want to pick up next, Cindy99, DreamBeaver, or Brainstorm...


I've read Female Seeds has a good cheap C99.


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 27, 2013)

Cindy99 was definitely a winner in my short time with her. Unique look, smell, and flavor.

How about Pot of Gold? I've seen POG finish the size of a football.

Anybody have any experience with Critical Sensi Star, The Church, Serious 6, or Berry Bomb? All of the above claim to be fast finishing, mold resistant, potent, and big. I figure if 3/4 of the strains I get show 3/4 of these traits, I'll be golden.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 27, 2013)

I've had The Church in my garden for years. I wouldn't call my pheno a huge producer, but it's more than respectable. It smells very nice, tastes very nice, and is a breeze to trim. It never gets mold either even in the most humid parts of the year. It's a pretty balanced 50/50 plant which is nice to smoke any time of the day. It's a very pleasant buzz, but not overpowering.

Mine is ready between 8-9 weeks.


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 27, 2013)

May11th said:


> Need more advice, so when brewing 30 gals or more each run, do you run 1 tsp per gallon or lean it back a bit, I made a mistake of not running enough nutes in my tea and I just started the tea thing , also I hear foam means nothing, does the smells mean anything, the one I just used smelled like a quarter pot lol im just trying to get things right, also I brew a veg and a flower tea. What ingredients should I have handy to maje a great tea? Anyone care to show me their setup so I can have a good idea what to shoot for. Please and thank you guys, im constantly changing stuff around for the better thanks to riu and mainly alot of your guys stuff ill read and learn from, I respect you guys.





cancrusher said:


> appreciate the input, but i really know nothing about compost tea lol? willing to give it a shot if you could point me to some info? or is it in that thread you mentioned.. cheers


Your compost tea preparation really should be catered around your soil, or lack there of.

I have been tweaking my compost tea recipes and applications since before I went organic about three years ago. Of course, anything I thought I knew on the subject was nonsense until I made the decision to dump the bottled nutes.

My yields suffered when I tried to include specific veg or bloom fertilizers to my tea. It's not about feeding the plants. It's about feeding the microbes.

If you have a warm, but not hot, well aged, well draining compost, your compost tea should be saved for the occasional re-inoculation of your soil, but more importantly, a cool morning foliar.

With a soil recipe similar to the one found on page one of the ROLS thread (I use basically this method, with a little more diversity on the minerals, and a little fish and fish bone meal), I would recommend an occasional bacterial dominant tea, and the slightly less occasional fungal dominant tea.

Bacterial:

1 - 2 cups local leaf mold/compost/topsoil (not from a local store! from your shovel!)
1/2 - 3/4 cup EWC
1/4 - 1/2 cup kelp meal
3/4 - 1 oz molasses
1/2 - 1 tbsp rock dust of some sort, or DE
a pinch of any mycorrhizal products you may have laying around

These measurements are per gallon. I now will make 15 gallons and use a little more than half one day, dilute it a tad, and use the rest the next day.

Brewing the tea for 24 hours or more will help, along with this recipe, in providing a bacterial dominant tea.


----------



## Tazbud (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi, great, i'm really lapping up organic info but not off to the best start. Can someone suggest a boost tea for seedlings. They are a month old but it's just not happening.
They are in a mix of dirt/coco/perlite and a very small amt of compost. They are not much over an inch tall with three small leaf sets..

I've tried a few things, all ruled out. It's down to the dirt I think. At first I thought the soil was still a bit hot but now with them starting to yellow i'm thinking perhaps they need a feed. I would have thought they would get enough from the dirt but then they are 4 weeks old.

I gave them a light dose of chamomile tea in the first week/as the first watering, maybe that fucked with them?

Anyhow, any suggestions for an early feed tea.. I have kelp etc but was holding off on those things..


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 27, 2013)

May11th said:


> Need more advice, so when brewing 30 gals or more each run, do you run 1 tsp per gallon or lean it back a bit, I made a mistake of not running enough nutes in my tea and I just started the tea thing , also I hear foam means nothing, does the smells mean anything, the one I just used smelled like a quarter pot lol im just trying to get things right, also I brew a veg and a flower tea. What ingredients should I have handy to maje a great tea? Anyone care to show me their setup so I can have a good idea what to shoot for. Please and thank you guys, im constantly changing stuff around for the better thanks to riu and mainly alot of your guys stuff ill read and learn from, I respect you guys.





cancrusher said:


> appreciate the input, but i really know nothing about compost tea lol? willing to give it a shot if you could point me to some info? or is it in that thread you mentioned.. cheers


I wrote this on the ROLS thread. Lots of valuable info there. At least read the first few pages, which I had absolutely nothing to do with, other than learning from it.


No need to dilute compost teas if they are prepared well. I'm not keen on any foliar during their day. A cool morning, right before lights are on, or the sun is up, is when I like to do my foliars.


Apparently if your tea is brewed in a clockwise vortex, bacterial colonization dominates the fungal. Counterclockwise apparently booms out a more fungal tea. I didn't bookmark the page I found this info, like a dumb shit, but it was a scholarly article from some university. Maybe Colorado. Maybe I hit the bowl too many times and switched the directions up. Hopefully not.


Anyways... Along with the direction of your vortex, you can encourage a more fungal tea by skipping the castings, and buying a bag of mushroom compost from Lowes. Better yet, find it locally. Now skip the kelp and molasses. If you have any mycorrhizal products laying around use them along with the mushroom compost. Feed the fungi some alfalfa, aloe/yucca, and oatmeal. 


When I want a more fungal based tea, I will take the mushroom compost, alfalfa, and ground oatmeal, and mix them all together. I then make sure it is damp, set it in a light proof bucket with the lid lightly set on top of it, and put it somewhere warm and dark. Come back in a couple days and you should see mycelium growing in your bucket.


After you've done this, and brewed your tea with your new mycelium cake and some aloe or yucca, for somewhere between 10-18 hours (the longer the brew, the more bacterial your tea will be), filter it with a paint strainer, or something of a similar micron size. Too small of a micron and you will filter out the fungi. The fungi actually grow in size in your tea, as opposed to the bacteria that reproduce.


Hit your ladies with this right before a slightly cooler morning, undiluted. Foliar or soil. They'll dig it.


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 27, 2013)

What's in your dirt?


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 27, 2013)

Tazbud said:


> Hi, great, i'm really lapping up organic info but not off to the best start. Can someone suggest a boost tea for seedlings. They are a month old but it's just not happening.
> They are in a mix of dirt/coco/perlite and a very small amt of compost. They are not much over an inch tall with three small leaf sets..
> 
> I've tried a few things, all ruled out. It's down to the dirt I think. At first I thought the soil was still a bit hot but now with them starting to yellow i'm thinking perhaps they need a feed. I would have thought they would get enough from the dirt but then they are 4 weeks old.
> ...


Read my last few posts on this thread. That should help a little. Also, stick with a fungal dominant tea for seedlings.


----------



## Tazbud (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a soil mix cooking but the seedlings are just in a mix of coco/perlite, abt a third local black soil and a pinch of compost. Some, such as berry bomb are nice and green but they are all just mini sized. I grew coco/canna nutes last time, grown in this mix (only mostly the yard dirt) outdoors before and no dramas.. humidity has been dropping to 35-45% otherwise the environment should be ok/ all went well for coco grow.

I'd come around to thinking i'd flushed/they'd used the small amt of nutes in the party cups so i was considering swapping to slightly larger pots just adding a bit more of the good yard soil but then they aren't really big enough to take off in larger pots. Healthy deep roots but mini plants (some yellowing).

I'll read back through fungal tea. Cheers bob


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 27, 2013)

What's all in your soil that's cooking? How long has it been cooking? How's it smell? Does it stay damp? Does it get fresh oxygen? What's the ambient temperature of the environment of said dirt? How about the temp of the soil itself? Has it been hit with any compost tea or microbial food source?

If your soil that's still cooking isn't loaded down with high N-P-K, it's stayed damp, it's been turned, and it smells good, and contains a diverse mineral blend, I'd say cut it with some of that local black soil, and whatever aeration amendment you like (I like expanded shale myself, for many reasons), and plop your seedlings in that.

Next time you germinate seeds may I suggest about 65% perlite, 15% EWC, and 20% mushroom compost. That combined with a healthy compost tea works like a charm for me.


----------



## Tazbud (Sep 27, 2013)

Good'O, I don't wanna hog the thread but not at the stage of a journal:

Temp I can keep pretty stable (around 23c/73f)
Soil is a rough base on http://forum.grasscity.com/organic-growing/1116550-easy-organic-soil-mix-beginners.html
1/3rd Coco 1/3rd Growstone (like corse perlite) 1/3 mixed compost (i didn't have any source so bagged manure basically)
Added local crushed rock dust, abt equal part local rich soil
Some Kelp, Neem meal, Tomato dry ferts, mussell shell.. just cups and not much= added up to the amounts mentioned.

I watered with Gogo juice http://www.neutrog.com.au/gogo-juice/ some mollasses and kept moist. Sprinkled some oats and covered, dug in the resulting funguses : )
and have a layer of corse coco chunks as mulch.

It's been sitting a few weeks open in my grow room. 

I considered transplanting into this mix (its in 50L/15gal tubs ready to go) but it's likely a bit hot on its own still.. 

I decided to spend some more time reading, learning so much. It's a lot for an old stoner, indoor I seem to forget thebasics- how easy outdoor dirt growing was : )


----------



## Tazbud (Sep 27, 2013)

PS I made some classic cock ups in coco but ended up with some perfect little plants (new to LED grow too):



Not to do things by halfs I grew different strains and tried silver forced pollen off a couple.. I was kinda relieved to get finished.

Very impressed but where I grow *visiting a hydro grow every single day is a real chore*...


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 27, 2013)

Seems like you've got a good grasp on what you're doing.

Go with your gut instinct.

New dirt's a little too hot still, buy your babies are hungry...

Cut that cooking dirt with something with a little less heat, and transplant into that.

Compost tea can be a terrific elixir for whatever ails your garden, especially after a good transplant.

Keep on reading man. Do not put all of your faith into one source of information, make informed decisions, and go with you're gut.


----------



## Tazbud (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah, cheers mate, learning heaps for a middle age dog . I'd kinda ended up at the tea thread as my gut's saying some are hungry. I had thought to try a weak tea mix before going bigger in container, I overwatered in coco (pots too big for seedlings imo) to start and it lost a couple of weeks growth. I'm less worried about time this run but a bit edgy about overwatering.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome info guys. I have been crazy busy and needed a small break. Great exchange of info here. I am off to get my Progress Earth experiment going.


----------



## May11th (Sep 28, 2013)

Just got my new t5 8 bulb light. Seems very nice, next things I need are a co2 regulater, reverse osmosis system, grow tent. Ill need more than that but damn the stuff is expensive. I need to start selling clones and stuff to pay for upgrades. Hows everyone else do it. Im not a millionaire lol


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 28, 2013)

May11th said:


> Just got my new t5 8 bulb light. Seems very nice, next things I need are a co2 regulater, reverse osmosis system, grow tent. Ill need more than that but damn the stuff is expensive. I need to start selling clones and stuff to pay for upgrades. Hows everyone else do it. Im not a millionaire lol


Ive nevr used co2 or RO water, or a tent. Built my own closet. Bought a light(400w), a exhaust fan(230cfm), a couple circular fans(10"&4") I took some clones of some outdoor plants and away I went. That was 2 years ago. I grew a few times back in the 90's but never made the commitment to stick with it. Now I am a happy home closet grower with my own personal stash. Just recently getting into this forum stuff. First internet community I have joined.


----------



## May11th (Sep 29, 2013)

This is a good one man. I learn from the best, these men in here. If I need help I know I have it. If I feel I can help I will but im still learning . 

So I just recently got serious about cloning, bought a heating mat, domes and rapid rooters, fastest ckone so far was rooted in 6 days, its been 9 days and half of the 30 I did have well established thick white roots, my question is when do you move it into soil and do you expose it to fresh air or plant in soil and put back in dome, thanks guys. Heres a pic of my blueberries from bc bud depot, im giving these ladies alot of attention. I just toped two of the taller ones, trying to keep em short, they are 3 weeks in and starting to branch out down low, they are pretty heavy feeders actually, im running them in my honade soil that I been reusing after each run and amending it then cooking it and loving it, I use all of your info guys and hyroot, your clone in a cup sealed by a ziplock I used that clever method tonight. I think that all of you guys are talented and I soak up all this info. Cheers and bless you all .

Guess it wont let me upload. Fak it, show you guys tomorrow.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 29, 2013)

I put them in the soil mix and mist them then they go under the lights. Keep them off to the edge for a day or two. That is it. I love white roots.  Great job.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 29, 2013)

thecosmicgoat said:


> Ive nevr used co2 or RO water, or a tent. Built my own closet. Bought a light(400w), a exhaust fan(230cfm), a couple circular fans(10"&4") I took some clones of some outdoor plants and away I went. That was 2 years ago. I grew a few times back in the 90's but never made the commitment to stick with it. Now I am a happy home closet grower with my own personal stash. Just recently getting into this forum stuff. First internet community I have joined.


Welcome TCG. You definately chose a great thread to follow. All these guys in here have some of the greatest information available on this site. Some of the greatest looking buds on RIU come from the organics guys. Stick around!


----------



## boblawblah421 (Sep 29, 2013)

May11th said:


> Just got my new t5 8 bulb light. Seems very nice, next things I need are a co2 regulater, reverse osmosis system, grow tent. Ill need more than that but damn the stuff is expensive. I need to start selling clones and stuff to pay for upgrades. Hows everyone else do it. Im not a millionaire lol


Build a tent. It'll cost less, work better, and give you something to be proud of. 

Unless your water is horrible, just get a carbon/sediment filter for your water. I needed an RO due to a horrible water source one time. Now I use the waste water and the RO water from my RO because my water isn't that bad. A $30 water filtration system would definitely suffice for my needs now, instead of the $200 RO. 

co2.... When you think you are ready for co2, wait until you have not changed a single thing for at least a couple grows. Until your garden has every single thing it could possibly ask for, without ever having to ask for it, co2 is doing nothing but asking for more problems. This is just my opinion, that I have formed from experience. 

I have a bad ass co2 generator, with a regulator. My temps are all controlled automatically, as well as my humidity, and exhaust/intake. I am able to completely seal up my tent and keep it at whatever temp/humidity I set for the entire 12 hour day. Then I can set my night time temp/humidity to whatever I like. I also use the dark cycle to dump stagnant air, and bring in fresh air, all while my scrubber stays ahead of the exhausting of that stankin ass air.

My co2 generator is not currently in use, because I am changing shit around. I know from experience that there is no point whatsoever in trying to fuck with co2 while I'm still fucking with other variables. Once I get comfortable with the changes that I am undergoing, that co2's getting set up again.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 29, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Welcome TCG. You definately chose a great thread to follow. All these guys in here have some of the greatest information available on this site. Some of the greatest looking buds on RIU come from the organics guys. Stick around!


Thanks Pinworm
Im not going anywhere. Recent unemployment has given the oppurtunity to participate now. I have been enjoying the show from the sidelines for the last while. 
Sick looking nugs every where! 
And your right, the organic guys have it dialed. 
Honestly I feel sorry for anyone who has to post "cal/mag dif? OMG what do I do?" 
Salt based feeding and hydro just has too many things to balance, and damage can occur quickly and costly. With crop or equipment. But Im no techy type guy who wants to play mad scientist with my ganja. Mother earth has provided us with all the goodies right at our finger tips. Id grow more outdoors if my climate didnt suck so bad. I can grow pineberry or pineberryxtimewarp outdoors. Thats it everything else will mold. 
Anyway two doobies into the morning and Im ranting. Hope to see you all around


----------



## May11th (Sep 29, 2013)

Right now I use my tap water, let it sit for one or 2 days while bring aerated, then I add my tea mix in and let sit for 12+ hrs, just depending how much the ladies are drinking. I use about 30 gals of water for flowering plants then about 20 on the vegging, I hope it allows me to upload pics today, going to go study and figure shit out.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello. I don't post much in here but I check this place everyday; I'm a beginner using teas and going the organic route. Anyways I was curious about reusing soil.

I have read the thread on recycled organic living soil, and was curious if that adding all the stuff, like kelp and guanos, ect, was necessary if I'm using teas to add all of those things. Can I just break up the dirt in the pots and reuse it?

Thanks,
ADT


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd like to introduce you all to The Wicked Witch Of Las Vegas... It's the second time around this pheno does this, last time was in coco, her sisters all looked great. Same story this time, her sisters in same soil, same room, all look perfect. But she's makin' me these evil claws, eeeep. Conversely, she is the frost-monster out of all the LVBK phenos. This starts happening soon as she hits flower:













Black Jesus reckons it is from too much N, which would make her a really light (I mean REALLY light) feeder. Mild soil mix, cooked 6 weeks, perhaps he is spot-on though. I will need to flower a clone in coco to see exactly where the line is if it is the case... 

And on the opposite end of the scale, the Dream Beaver ladies at 5 weeks, topped about a week ago:



















Looking badass, wish the camera I use gave a better representation of the actual colour :/

Anyhow, started from seed and growing in the same LOS. My first LOS run all the way from seed, from germ to flower. The results truly are speaking for themselves.


----------



## May11th (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful ladies man. Love short plants


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 30, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I'd like to introduce you all to The Wicked Witch Of Las Vegas... It's the second time around this pheno does this, last time was in coco, her sisters all looked great. Same story this time, her sisters in same soil, same room, all look perfect. But she's makin' me these evil claws, eeeep. Conversely, she is the frost-monster out of all the LVBK phenos. This starts happening soon as she hits flower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it bro. Looking great. This is my first witness to Bodhi gear. I am really excited for your run. Those are healthy as hell man. The witch does seem to be a healthy green. She'll be cool to watch too. Great pictures. Good to see you.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 30, 2013)

Just might be a weird genetic thing. Scanned some more pics from SinCity and their Petroleum Nightmare tends to also make these exaggerated eagle claws. Kinda like seeing somebody grow an arm out their head, bit weird but fascinating. Not too sure how long the mum will be kept, she's getting nice and staunch and might just go in to flower soon, should make an EPIC bush


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Sep 30, 2013)

Just posted my tester update over at Gage.

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2076&start=40


----------



## May11th (Sep 30, 2013)

Blueberry by bc bud depot, cant wait to flower.



Dog hair surprise


Big veg plants


----------



## cancrusher (Sep 30, 2013)

got an AK47 auto here, and its just started showing its sex. its really small though and hardly any leaves? not sure where to go with that?
also got another bag seed going but worried about the bottom leaves dying off as you can see..

any suggestions from anybody would be great?

under 150watt cfl 5600k 18/6 lighting. been using ph'd water at about 6.7, growing in soil and perlite mix. temps stay around 25 degrees


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 1, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> got an AK47 auto here, and its just started showing its sex. its really small though and hardly any leaves? not sure where to go with that?
> also got another bag seed going but worried about the bottom leaves dying off as you can see..
> 
> any suggestions from anybody would be great?
> ...


 These plants look like you're climbing the steep learning curve that comes with reefer: You had some serious issues, and they have recovered. Please bear in mind that the older leaves will never come right properly if a plant suffered for a while. The auto is looking small and will stay small because they build all their momentum very early on, once they hit flower grow-time is over. There are MANY reasons on top of this to not use autoflowers. 
That Sativa seedling can still end up blowing your mind so hang in there and remember to watch the watering, only about 75ml to 100ml per watering for a plant that size. You want to need to water frequently, it keeps things aerated and moving along very swiftly. OK I know this next part is advice that at a point VERY soon I will tell you is not the best, but in the interest of a speedy recovery: Can you buy fish emultion or kelp extract from your local nursery? If so, get some, and dilute it to HALF the minimum recommended dose and foliar feed (mist upper and undersides of leaves) at THE COLDEST PART of your plant's day, or just before lights off. Kelp use once a week MAX. Fish emulsion once every 3-4 days. If you see the green going deeper, stop completely. 
If that Sat is going to shoot off like they always do (Sativas are where the word 'weed' came from, they grow like weeds), this is the time to look into different training methods. Do a search for 'LST' or 'Low Stress Training' to get your head around it a bit. 

But I'd say you are ready to start some fresh seeds, and get incredibly improved results. Now that you know to watch the watering, it will make a huge difference to how fast they grow and how healthy they are. I am curious at this point: what is your ventilation like? Are they getting a constant flow of fresh air all day AND night?

But seriously, I encourage you to start some fresh seeds. I think the difference will amaze you. The first lessons are the hardest, and you've actually done really well, I wasn't going to say it when I sent you to this thread but I was worried they wouldn't survive at all. You have any idea how many newbie growers kill plants with water? So you are doing better than a lot of first-time growers already. Keep at it, you will nail this. The entire Southern Hemisphere needs more good growers. You WILL be one of them.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 1, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Just posted my tester update over at Gage.
> 
> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2076&start=40



 Just beautiful brother! I checked them out as soon as I seen that you had posted them, and have been staring at em for quite some time now. They say a picture is worth a thousand words............I can only think of one when I look at those pics...DAMN!!!! Seriously what do you feed those things, looks like you feed em diamond dust or some crap. You have to give me a cut of the BLUE SLURPEE pheno, are you friggin kidding me! SBD X Freedom Baby blue slurpee pheno, I think I may have found THE ONE, LOL! The starlet Kush is right up my alley too, Hint Hint!
Wow, you really have an amazing garden brother, just amazing. I can't wait to learn from you when I get up there, this is gonna be epic, ROFL! Have a blessed day everyone. Peace, Light, and love.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 1, 2013)

Hamish- That clawing is really bizarre! They otherwise look healthy, so this could certainly be chalked up to genetics. I've come to realize after growing out dozens of varieties that every plant is different, and has slightly different needs. We find a recipe that works, but have to tweak it slightly as you get to know that specific plants needs. I killed a couple high cbd plants by just feeding them. I didn't dial that strain in until my third run of her. Straight water, and she's looking great. Prior to that her siblings looked like Charlie Browns' Christmas tree due to me dumping teas on them. Live and learn. 

Gandalf- Beautiful testers dude! You've really got a handle on this LOS. FYI.... woke up to an 8'th sprout this am of the Grape Stomper! I'm glad I didn't give up on the last 3! I will post some updates here (and elsewhere) once things get rocking. Really excited to have some GGG in my garden!

May 11'th- Looks like a bountiful harvest heading your way! The black socks are a nice touch in the pics too. 

cancrusher- Stick with it bro. There is definitely some kind of issue going on there, just not sure what. Hamish may be correct with his watering suggestion. What ever it is, marijuana is a resilient plant and will bounce back in a hurry once diagnosed. If you get the time maybe you can post up a complete run down of everything. What's in your soil, what type of lighting, how close is the light source, how often are you watering, RH, temps, etc. 

myco- Good to see you around bro! I hope all is well with you and the family


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 1, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> got an AK47 auto here, and its just started showing its sex. its really small though and hardly any leaves? not sure where to go with that?
> also got another bag seed going but worried about the bottom leaves dying off as you can see..
> 
> any suggestions from anybody would be great?
> ...


Do you have access to quality worm castings? If so, I think a top dress is in order. You have left plenty of room at the top of your container to do this (that's a good thing to continue doing moving forward).

Strip those dead leaves from the bottom of your plant. You would have removed those anyway, so nothing is lost. Put a 2" layer of ewc down on each plant. When you transplant these in to their final home, you can do this again. *IF* your soil is a light mix (ie, nothing much added in the way of organic amendments by the manufacturer or you) you can also top dress a 1/4 cup of an all purpose organic fertilizer like Espoma Garden-Tone in a few weeks. This can be repeated 3-4 weeks in to flower as well.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 1, 2013)

It's great to see you guys. I am so glad the 8th popped st0w. You have a good shot at a keeper. I will have F1's soon of SunMaiden and OB Rippers crossed with everything I have. I have more crosses in the works too. Both the SM and OB Rippers have Grape Stomper in them. My head is spinning from the dank that is going on in the flowering room. These testers are the real deal. The Super Blue Dream cut that Gage has is bomb. Here is a picture of the Daybreaker. I love the two keeper phenos I have. This one is a week ahead of it's sister. Extreme sweet candy jet fuel. Strongest Chemdawg I have ever come across.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 1, 2013)

I crossed Gage's Ocean Beach Ripper with TGA's Jack the Ripper. I think a cool name could come of this cross. The Ocean Beach cut Gage has is a pheno of SFV OG. That was mixed with the Grape Stomper OG male Gage is just breaking out. This is the first gage strain using Grape Stomper on the male side. What I can't wait for is the SunMaiden x OB Rippers. This cross will have Grape Stomper genetics from both the female and male sexes. I have finally found something that keeps my mind busy. I am also excited to see the crosses with the BB's Engineers' Dreams. I crossed both phenos of the ED with the SM and OBR. I have Pollen coming from the SBD x FB and the Starlet Kush. I did save clones of the males too. Take care guys.

st0w.....will you take pictures of the Grape Puffs as you go along? I want to see if I can tell you which phenos may be Grape Stomper. I am going to be popping some in the spring too so I would love to see these. I am only going to germ two new strains next spring. Grape Puff is one. I don't know what the other is yet.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 1, 2013)

10-4 on the pics. I just moved them in to dirt today, so nothing exciting yet. I will start taking/posting some pics once I transplant.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 1, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I crossed Gage's Ocean Beach Ripper with TGA's Jack the Ripper. I think a cool name could come of this cross.


 I got this one. If something gets ripped twice it gets shredded, right? So I figured 'shred' should make it in the name. Then I reckoned, hmmm, but this is Gandalf, a violent name just doesn't fit. Then I was thinking about your pics, how they always have these huge bloody trichs just glistening in the light, so I thought 'heavy shine, heavy shine'... And it came to me in a flash of light.

Shreddy Mercury  It's a killer name. 

It's FUN. And I was listening to a lot of Queen today. I just love playing with words and so.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I got this one. If something gets ripped twice it gets shredded, right? So I figured 'shred' should make it in the name. Then I reckoned, hmmm, but this is Gandalf, a violent name just doesn't fit. Then I was thinking about your pics, how they always have these huge bloody trichs just glistening in the light, so I thought 'heavy shine, heavy shine'... And it came to me in a flash of light.Shreddy Mercury  It's a killer name. It's FUN. And I was listening to a lot of Queen today. I just love playing with words and so.


Fuck yea. Shreddy Mercury. +rep


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 1, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I crossed Gage's Ocean Beach Ripper with TGA's Jack the Ripper. I think a cool name could come of this cross. The Ocean Beach cut Gage has is a pheno of SFV OG. That was mixed with the Grape Stomper OG male Gage is just breaking out. This is the first gage strain using Grape Stomper on the male side. What I can't wait for is the SunMaiden x OB Rippers. This cross will have Grape Stomper genetics from both the female and male sexes. I have finally found something that keeps my mind busy. I am also excited to see the crosses with the BB's Engineers' Dreams. I crossed both phenos of the ED with the SM and OBR. I have Pollen coming from the SBD x FB and the Starlet Kush. I did save clones of the males too. Take care guys.
> 
> st0w.....will you take pictures of the Grape Puffs as you go along? I want to see if I can tell you which phenos may be Grape Stomper. I am going to be popping some in the spring too so I would love to see these. I am only going to germ two new strains next spring. Grape Puff is one. I don't know what the other is yet.


Jack The Ripper Throwing His Victims In The Waters Of Ocean Beach?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> Jack The Ripper Throwing His Victims In The Waters Of Ocean Beach?


JTRTHVITWOOB. Just rolls off the tongue. Haha. The creativity in here is goddamn electric.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 1, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> JTRTHVITWOOB. Just rolls off the tongue. Haha. The creativity in here is goddamn electric.


I have a manual for an old Russian CB radio. Got tons of words that look just like that. I wonder what will happen if I set google translate to Russian / English and paste that in...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 1, 2013)

According to google translate it is not Russian. Damn. Was hoping I'd luck out.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 1, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> JTRTHVITWOOB. Just rolls off the tongue. Haha. The creativity in here is goddamn electric.


Fuck it. Just name the strain Black Jesus.


----------



## May11th (Oct 1, 2013)

So went out in flower room today and all the plants look pretty good. A few are yellowing quick but thats my fault because I made a wimpy batch of supersoil, I undershot it a ton but feeding teas for now on to try to keep them alive, they are sucking up a ton of nutes,getting really resinous and slowing diwn in stretching thank lord lol its going to be fun trimming them because all the leaves will be dead on the rate their going, I am really happy to be experimenting w alot of organic techniques, my clones are looking good too, I will be cloning more this weekend off the big veg plants then wait 2 weeks and throw all the huge girls in flowering, I have no clue as to how everything is going to do but I hope I get some nice genes in because 3/4 of my stuff is a let down. Take it easy guys im going to go have a nice fat toke and eat some spicy chicken. Later all *m11


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 1, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> Fuck it. Just name the strain Black Jesus.


Black Domina x God Bud x Cheese. Black Cheesus.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 1, 2013)

Something with a death at the beach theme would be cool. Too bad Jack never killed anyone at the beach.  The JTR I have is looking awesome. I am liking the Chernobyl a bunch too. Nice plants. I never grew TGA before. I'll get some pictures.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 1, 2013)

Your garden sounds so amazing Gandalf, alot of love in there, you can always tell in the pics. I'm very interested in some TGA gear for the future, I think some Space Jill would be a good start. I can't wait to see what you did with that Ripper.
Lovin the creativity Hamish. I could do word play all day, and night, love it.
Have a great evening everyone. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 1, 2013)

My SunMaidens smell like sour chem candy sweetness. The sweetness is faint. Just enough to take the edge off the sour chem. They have 10-14 days left from the looks of things. Things are changing fast.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Black Domina x God Bud x Cheese. Black Cheesus.


I think the name for that cross should be Black God Eating Cheese.
I have a feeling that I have a knack for this.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 1, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Something with a death at the beach theme would be cool. Too bad Jack never killed anyone at the beach.  The JTR I have is looking awesome. I am liking the Chernobyl a bunch too. Nice plants. I never grew TGA before. I'll get some pictures.


Chernobyl.
'nuf said.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 1, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> My SunMaidens smell like sour chem candy sweetness. The sweetness is faint. Just enough to take the edge off the sour chem. They have 10-14 days left from the looks of things. Things are changing fast.


 kiss-ass



Sour Chem Candy Sweetness, Huh? Why the hell isn't it named that?


Peace, Love, and Light. MM


----------



## cancrusher (Oct 2, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> These plants look like you're climbing the steep learning curve that comes with reefer: You had some serious issues, and they have recovered. Please bear in mind that the older leaves will never come right properly if a plant suffered for a while. The auto is looking small and will stay small because they build all their momentum very early on, once they hit flower grow-time is over. There are MANY reasons on top of this to not use autoflowers.
> That Sativa seedling can still end up blowing your mind so hang in there and remember to watch the watering, only about 75ml to 100ml per watering for a plant that size. You want to need to water frequently, it keeps things aerated and moving along very swiftly. OK I know this next part is advice that at a point VERY soon I will tell you is not the best, but in the interest of a speedy recovery: Can you buy fish emultion or kelp extract from your local nursery? If so, get some, and dilute it to HALF the minimum recommended dose and foliar feed (mist upper and undersides of leaves) at THE COLDEST PART of your plant's day, or just before lights off. Kelp use once a week MAX. Fish emulsion once every 3-4 days. If you see the green going deeper, stop completely.
> If that Sat is going to shoot off like they always do (Sativas are where the word 'weed' came from, they grow like weeds), this is the time to look into different training methods. Do a search for 'LST' or 'Low Stress Training' to get your head around it a bit.
> 
> ...


I will check out the nursery and see about the fish stuff definately, i've got a desk fan blowing in there 24/7 but is closed up in the closet. i do open it up to let fresh air in during the day.
was planning on starting some new seeds, i think it will go alot better this time around


----------



## cancrusher (Oct 2, 2013)

drilled some holes in the pot, takes too long for it to dry out. put a heat mat at the bottom too to raise the soil temps a bit.

this is the setup, pretty much how they stay. will lift the light when i have to.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 2, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> I will check out the nursery and see about the fish stuff definately, i've got a desk fan blowing in there 24/7 but is closed up in the closet. i do open it up to let fresh air in during the day.
> was planning on starting some new seeds, i think it will go alot better this time around


 Cool beans, I thought this would be the next part. You DEFINITELY need to invest in a little 4" 'bathroom extractor fan' or something similar. Good news is you'll probably be able to pick it up from your local hardware store for not too much money spent. Just get a little bit of ducting too to help with making the 'light trap' that you will be needing, and also for your air inlet. 

This is the kind of thing you are looking for:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/4-extractor-fan

The first few on the page look perfect. You want to change the air in your room out constantly. The statistic goes that cannabis plants can use up all the fresh air around a leaf in under a minute if air is static, so circulation (you've got that down) and ventilation are of utmost importance. These vent fans especially should run 24/7. Taking into account you did all the right things and I personally felt your plants were responding a tiny bit too slowly, I pondered the possible causes. That's why I asked if you've got a good vent system. They will dry out slowly if there is no vent. 

Drilling extra holes in the pot is a great idea. I do the same thing, and if I use bags I puncture them with some extra holes from the bottom to about a third up. You can keep doing this to your pots mate, just not too many seeing as roots trim themseves when in contact with fresh air, they dry back to where it is moist. 

And now you've got the heating pad in there, you will have to keep a VERY close eye on temps! One of those can push it up pretty high in a closet. Get that vent fan ASAP, it is going to be one of your best investments now and in future. No matter how big it gets, there's always work for an extra fan! 

You'll be kicking some serious ass in this game soon bro, no friggin worries


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm going to start making crosses just so I can use plays on musicians' names. I thought about it last night, it'll be EPIC.

I already thought up:
Shreddie Mercury
Steve High (Steve Vai)
Miles' Hazes (Miles Davis)
David Chillmore (David Gilmour)
Jimi's Head Tricks
D'Irie Straits (Dire Straits)
To Pack Sugar (gotta be a frost monster)
Snoop Dawg (why nobody ever named a chem cut after Snoop I don't know)

I'll be back with more later


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 2, 2013)

David Gilmour is my hero. Pink Floyd is my all time favorite by far. I have Shanti's Pink Floyd beans in the vault.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 2, 2013)

Heavy yielders:

Tom Weights
Alicia Keys
Brittney Spears
Fat Stevens
Elvis Cropstello
Johnny Cash

Nice smelling strains:

Axl Roses
Art GarFUNKel
BB King (blueberry)
Chuck Blue-Berry

Others:

Bruce Blingsteen
BUDDY Holly
Elvis Freshly
Dank Williams
Stiggy Pop
Lady GaGoo
Little Richard (low yield)
Patti LaSmell
Robert Plant
Smokey Robinson


----------



## May11th (Oct 2, 2013)

I love music and as long as the bud matches the music then hell yes, five finger death bud


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 2, 2013)

David Gilmour sounds so unique. Pink Floyd is in the center of my world. I took my oldest boys to Roger Water's Wall tour 3 years ago. They were 12 and 14. I needed them to see a live "version" of Pink Floyd. They loved it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 2, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Heavy yielders:
> 
> Tom Weights
> Alicia Keys
> ...






GandalfdaGreen said:


> David Gilmour is my hero. Pink Floyd is my all time favorite by far. I have Shanti's Pink Floyd beans in the vault.


 I'm working on the solo to High Hopes at the moment. It's a slide solo but I'm trying to get it right WITHOUT a slide, mad crazy bends up and down, really pushing me hard as far as technique goes, and of course it needs to be executed with PERFECT grace and control, that is just the Gilmour sig right there. Elegance, grace, poise... And supreme confidence. Such simple, easy melody on the ears. But to get it sounding RIGHT? Not so easy. 

I saw Roger Waters solo in Cape Town. BUT. THIS is what I would have loved to see instead:

[video=youtube;PRLDZ6zy4JY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRLDZ6zy4JY[/video]


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 2, 2013)

How come no seedbanks carry Chuck Norris...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 2, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I'm working on the solo to High Hopes at the moment. It's a slide solo but I'm trying to get it right WITHOUT a slide, mad crazy bends up and down, really pushing me hard as far as technique goes, and of course it needs to be executed with PERFECT grace and control, that is just the Gilmour sig right there. Elegance, grace, poise... And supreme confidence. Such simple, easy melody on the ears. But to get it sounding RIGHT? Not so easy.
> 
> I saw Roger Waters solo in Cape Town. BUT. THIS is what I would have loved to see instead:
> 
> [video=youtube;PRLDZ6zy4JY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRLDZ6zy4JY[/video]



I am watching it right now. Thank you for the show.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 2, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> How come no seedbanks carry Chuck Norris...


 Because the seedbanks are carried by Chuck Norris. (Pollen)Chuck Norris. ROFL...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 2, 2013)

This couldn't be more perfect. Listening to David and the boys while I smoke my first Kali Bubba. This is the next level as far as I am concerned. The way I grew her was not pretty. I completely underestimated the stretch on her even though I knew better.  She needs to be placed into flowering by day 21 or else do not plan on taming her. We fought and battled each other from the third week of flowering on. I will grow her again no doubt. I have two clones of her. I just need some space. She does yield well. I am cutting her tonight. I cut a branch 5-6 days ago because I couldn't wait any longer. That is what I am smoking now. I will throw up some flower pictures. Not pretty but so effective. 

The smoke is very smooth and very spicy. The strong sweet spice of Kali Mist overpowers this pheno. This is exactly the flavor I remember Kali Mist being. I am trying to undervalue my excitement. I honestly taste no Bubblegum in her whatsoever and if I smoked this with a KM lover I have strong doubts that they'd believe BG is in there. On the flip side I am overwhelmed at the taste and smell. Pure KM. 

The high is full on motivating and clear. Very up high. This is not for the novice. I absolutely love this kind of high in the daytime. I am going to go and play some David Gilmour for the KB clones I have. I feel strange even calling it Kali Bubba. There is no Bubba in it. I will be working with this strain. I have 15 more ceeds.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 2, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> This couldn't be more perfect. Listening to David and the boys while I smoke my first Kali Bubba. This is the next level as far as I am concerned. The way I grew her was not pretty. I completely underestimated the stretch on her even though I knew better.  She needs to be placed into flowering by day 21 or else do not plan on taming her. We fought and battled each other from the third week of flowering on. I will grow her again no doubt. I have two clones of her. I just need some space. She does yield well. I am cutting her tonight. I cut a branch 5-6 days ago because I couldn't wait any longer. That is what I am smoking now. I will throw up some flower pictures. Not pretty but so effective.
> 
> The smoke is very smooth and very spicy. The strong sweet spice of Kali Mist overpowers this pheno. This is exactly the flavor I remember Kali Mist being. I am trying to undervalue my excitement. I honestly taste no Bubblegum in her whatsoever and if I smoked this with a KM lover I have strong doubts that they'd believe BG is in there. On the flip side I am overwhelmed at the taste and smell. Pure KM.
> 
> The high is full on motivating and clear. Very up high. This is not for the novice. I absolutely love this kind of high in the daytime. I am going to go and play some David Gilmour for the KB clones I have. I feel strange even calling it Kali Bubba. There is no Bubba in it. I will be working with this strain. I have 15 more ceeds.



So cool! You are making me drool here! KM is my absolute favorite (before it was re-worked). Clear headed and motivating, but yet dreamy and blissful. It had a very up-opiate effect for me.

Looking forward to some pics ....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 2, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> This couldn't be more perfect. Listening to David and the boys while I smoke my first Kali Bubba. This is the next level as far as I am concerned. The way I grew her was not pretty. I completely underestimated the stretch on her even though I knew better.  She needs to be placed into flowering by day 21 or else do not plan on taming her. We fought and battled each other from the third week of flowering on. I will grow her again no doubt. I have two clones of her. I just need some space. She does yield well. I am cutting her tonight. I cut a branch 5-6 days ago because I couldn't wait any longer. That is what I am smoking now. I will throw up some flower pictures. Not pretty but so effective.
> 
> The smoke is very smooth and very spicy. The strong sweet spice of Kali Mist overpowers this pheno. This is exactly the flavor I remember Kali Mist being. I am trying to undervalue my excitement. I honestly taste no Bubblegum in her whatsoever and if I smoked this with a KM lover I have strong doubts that they'd believe BG is in there. On the flip side I am overwhelmed at the taste and smell. Pure KM.
> 
> The high is full on motivating and clear. Very up high. This is not for the novice. I absolutely love this kind of high in the daytime. I am going to go and play some David Gilmour for the KB clones I have. I feel strange even calling it Kali Bubba. There is no Bubba in it. I will be working with this strain. I have 15 more ceeds.


I last had KM almost a decade ago now!! Wow time flies. I remember the bud as being everything but dense. Weird shaped almost stringy, calyxes stacked into these little arms sticking out in all directions. First time I had it I couldn't sleep at all, didn't even come close to feeling sleepy. Was a spicy-sweetness I still remember clear as day. Lovely herb, really it is!


----------



## May11th (Oct 2, 2013)

I have some cali mist mixed w alaskan thunder fak, I hope it survive s, they are old seeds and arent showing that they are fast growers.


----------



## May11th (Oct 2, 2013)

I love these blueberries, and they love me back, so easy to grow and man they just love the attention, I dont hear mych of bc bud depot but I hope to do them justice. 

Blueberry , organic ss/ recycled and amended, with a dose of tea too. Using aloe vera each day, not diluting with water or anything and its not hurting them that I know of, they are in 1 gal grow bags and they are 4 weeks old and between 8-11 inches tall and very very similar in phenos so far.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 3, 2013)

GGG Grape Puff:




8 of the 10 sprouted, but one is a funky mutant that is not looking promising. I'm going under the assumption that I have 7 to work with here. Never had a bean not germinate for me, so I don't know where I effed up or if I just got a bad batch?? Kinda disappointing, but I'm hoping for 4 or 5 girls to sort through .....


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 3, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> GGG Grape Puff:
> 
> View attachment 2844669View attachment 2844670
> 
> ...


My nicest SunMaiden was a mutant. She straightened herself out with time.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 3, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> My nicest SunMaiden was a mutant. She straightened herself out with time.


Good to know. I won't give up on him/her just yet then.


----------



## May11th (Oct 3, 2013)

Going to buy some new seeds this weekend, anyone have suggestions for strains to look into, I need to go through everyones grow to see which ones I like, I want short to medium, long lasting buzz and aroma and taste, but taste isnt my main priority I just need something strong that diesnt wear off in 2 hrs and doesnt take 13 weeks to flower lol

I been looking at god bud, og#18, holy grail kush, cheese, skywalker og, and bubba kush.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 3, 2013)

May11th said:


> Going to buy some new seeds this weekend, anyone have suggestions for strains to look into, I need to go through everyones grow to see which ones I like, I want short to medium, long lasting buzz and aroma and taste, but taste isnt my main priority I just need something strong that diesnt wear off in 2 hrs and doesnt take 13 weeks to flower lol
> 
> I been looking at god bud, og#18, holy grail kush, cheese, skywalker og, and bubba kush.


 Barney's Farm LSD. Not usually a huge Barney's fan, but the LSD is FAST, it is POTENT, and it tastes great too.

Outdoor season has started here  I've got some critical+ already hitting the third node, and just popped some beans from a small breeders and growers collective in the UK. They were hand-delivered to my house here in South Africa, completely non-commercial gear. My mate who dropped them off for me reckons it's the best weed he's ever smoked. Seeing as he can't remember the name, I believe him. And my mates over in the UK don't mess about. Going to be fun to see what they can do! 
100 percent germ in 3 days, short stalks, doubled in size overnight, all great signs of danknessss approaching!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 3, 2013)

Skywalker OG has fire phenos if you catch one. I would love to see the Holy Grail run too. You can't go wrong with these.


----------



## May11th (Oct 3, 2013)

Well looks like lsd, thanks madham, and gandalf, ill get some hgk too, then after looking at mycomasters c99 I think I must grow some too.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 3, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Calling all gurus. I have found this on my Bubblegummer and two of the Pineapple Express phenos. I am thinking it is a calcium issue stemming from a ph issue. I did water the plants with 5.6-5.7 RO water in the past. My bad not checking the ph of my new RO system. About 2ish weeks ago I caught this and started to use Earth Juice Natural up and down. I was thinking it may be toxicity issue but I have only feed my teas with ppm of 600-700 max. I was going to up the ppms soon for the bulk of the flowering. Here are the pictures. These are from the bigger fans and are from the middle to the top of the plant. Thanks for looking guys.


I wanted to revisit this and tell you what I have learned from this.

1. Do not overuse teas. Period.
2. Make sure your mix can handle the ph of your RO water. Make sure your amendments are correct and that your microlife is active and ready to handle ph swings.
3. Never let your mix dry too much. 
4. Listen to people smarter than you. 
5. Read and learn as much as you can on your style only.
6. Don't be afraid to go outside the rules if you know it is right for you. I am using my well water right now because it is the right thing for my current mix. My well water's ph and ppms are great. I have a mix cooking right now that will handle my RO's low ph.

Here are some leaf and flower shots from today. I am really loving the LOS way. Living Organic Soil is very rewarding for me.

OB Ripper Leaf







OB Ripper Leaf







Starlet Kush a few days ago







Starlet Kush a few days ago







Starlet Kush a few days ago







Jack the Ripper







Jack the Ripper







A week dry Green Poison on left and my third ranked SunMaiden pheno on the right. I cut the SM a week early just to sample it. I had too.







Sun Maiden cut 15 mins ago. Sweet candy chem. 







I decided to keep the Green Poison. Great smoke. So smooth and I have not even cured it.


----------



## May11th (Oct 3, 2013)

Did you fix the ca issue gandalf? I ran into one a week or so back , I cant stand my plants looking sickly. Great looking bud you have there, id love to smoke that right now! Im about to smoke some ss so goodnight everyone. Peace!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 3, 2013)

Gandalf, I just have to mention, I looked at your soil mix and amendment list you posted, can't recall if it was here or on another board. It is an incredible amount of interacting components mate. I was thinking you'd only really need a tea on the second run with it. Microbial activity alters pH, right, so if the micro life is too dense so to speak it could cause some serious swings in pH. Bacterial activity makes it go acidic doesn't it? So wouldn't a more fungal tea be better suited to that first run? I mean whatever microbe goes into your soil is going to THRIVE. Then the BSM also is just going to add fuel to the microbial fire too. Just thinking out loud here, but I know your soil mixes are well limed and properly cooked, so I was thinking it is completely possible that you had the pH lockout because your microbes were literally in a kind of microbe heaven, multiplying and doing their thing at a super fast rate and that caused the issue... Like I said just a thought I've been mulling over in my mind.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 3, 2013)

May11th said:


> Did you fix the ca issue gandalf? I ran into one a week or so back , I cant stand my plants looking sickly. Great looking bud you have there, id love to smoke that right now! Im about to smoke some ss so goodnight everyone. Peace!


Yeah. That was fixed right away. Just pointing a past flaw.



Mad Hamish said:


> Gandalf, I just have to mention, I looked at your soil mix and amendment list you posted, can't recall if it was here or on another board. It is an incredible amount of interacting components mate. I was thinking you'd only really need a tea on the second run with it. Microbial activity alters pH, right, so if the micro life is too dense so to speak it could cause some serious swings in pH. Bacterial activity makes it go acidic doesn't it? So wouldn't a more fungal tea be better suited to that first run? I mean whatever microbe goes into your soil is going to THRIVE. Then the BSM also is just going to add fuel to the microbial fire too. Just thinking out loud here, but I know your soil mixes are well limed and properly cooked, so I was thinking it is completely possible that you had the pH lockout because your microbes were literally in a kind of microbe heaven, multiplying and doing their thing at a super fast rate and that caused the issue... Like I said just a thought I've been mulling over in my mind.


That was just a basic mix without the amendments to handle the ph. I am now running the TLO mix. I swear my ph was so low and I overfed the plants with teas. I was dumb. I did put a lot of ewcs in the mix too. I thought that may have problematic. I think it is a must to go back over your mistakes. Since I made the changes with my water's ph and cutting back on teas it has been smooth sailing. If anything I need to tea up just a bit more now.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 3, 2013)

Teas are so damn fun! Feel like I'm a professional chef when brewin. Little bit of dis, dash of that, pinch of bat shit and BAM kicked it up a notch.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 3, 2013)

So I have a question about used soil that I want to reuse. I had some "reggie" plants I grew in mostly organics (mix of peat, roots, perlite, and HF soil conditioner) but used some free synth nutes on em in flower. I inoculated with ACT a couple of times during flower. Anyway should I flush this soil before amending/cooking? I have some huge roots in there also. Will this just be fuel for the bennies while cooking, or should I remove them?!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Gand is that a standard 35 mm lens cap?!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That was just a basic mix without the amendments to handle the ph. I am now running the TLO mix. I swear my ph was so low and I overfed the plants with teas. I was dumb. I did put a lot of ewcs in the mix too. I thought that may have problematic. I think it is a must to go back over your mistakes. Since I made the changes with my water's ph and cutting back on teas it has been smooth sailing. If anything I need to tea up just a bit more now.


 OK got it now. Just found the recipe you posted... Can't see anything going wrong in that mix mate. Wowowowow. No wonder your plants are so friggin happy. I have a LONG way to go...


----------



## May11th (Oct 4, 2013)

4 weeks since showing sex. 
Carmelo

Smells of fruit roll ups with a hint of nitromethane
4.5 foot tall from top of soil
Been feeding a tad too much so going to calm down and just give plain water next, shes been drinking a ton, 2 gallons every watering , every 2-3 days.
She is is recycled organic soil thats been ran through 2 generations without being amended, I had to top dress last week but the soil is prob shot after this so time to mix it in with some new coco I have, I have a ton of soil now from fox farm of, coco, roots organic and some ss, like 8 or so totes just laying around cooking lol where do you guys put all your cooking soil, im running out of room in my grow space.



Ps I need a good camera lol my phone doesnt cut it .


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> So I have a question about used soil that I want to reuse. I had some "reggie" plants I grew in mostly organics (mix of peat, roots, perlite, and HF soil conditioner) but used some free synth nutes on em in flower. I inoculated with ACT a couple of times during flower. Anyway should I flush this soil before amending/cooking? I have some huge roots in there also. Will this just be fuel for the bennies while cooking, or should I remove them?!


The roots can stay and break down. I know there are versions of both the roots staying and going..


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> View attachment 2845429Hey Gand is that a standard 35 mm lens cap?!



Yeah it is. There are leaves on a few OB Rippers that are this big. Each OBR has several of these on them. The blades are like forearms.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 4, 2013)

Dude, that's nuts.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

May11th said:


> 4 weeks since showing sex.
> Carmelo
> 
> Smells of fruit roll ups with a hint of nitromethane
> ...


That is a beautiful plant. I have been watering in a 2 step fashion now. I'll water and then come back in and water again an hour later. I do adjust the volume of course. I think dry spots in your container need to be avoided. Why have wasted space? I am also playing with having no runoff. I water until it "leaks" out of the container. Maybe a cup. I am pretty sure Rrog pointed this out. Too much water and you can lose some of the great things in your mix.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

OB Ripper


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 4, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> OB Ripper


UHHH, seriously? Dude put the coke away before messing with your plants, your gonna pass on your problem, ROFL!
In all seriousness, HOLY SHIT!!!!!!! It looks like your trying to grow a glue trap! Brother, you just made my day, as YOU know, I have seeds of this strain, and they just went right to the top of a very short list of OMG strains, I have to grow before I pass. GOOD GRIEF LOOK AT THOSE PLANTS! I'm gonna go take my walk with this B.S. Blue O.G. I guess. You just made me very happy, and kinda depressed all at once, LOL. Love the pics either way. Have a blessed day, don't know how you couldn't with that in your garden waiting for you. Peace, Light, and love!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Yeah it is. There are leaves on a few OB Rippers that are this big. Each OBR has several of these on them. The blades are like forearms.


Holy Balls! I've never seen a leaf that size indoors bro. NEVER.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 4, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That is a beautiful plant. I have been watering in a 2 step fashion now. I'll water and then come back in and water again an hour later. I do adjust the volume of course. I think dry spots in your container need to be avoided. Why have wasted space? I am also playing with having no runoff. I water until it "leaks" out of the container. Maybe a cup. I am pretty sure Rrog pointed this out. Too much water and you can lose some of the great things in your mix.


You ever tried yucca, aloe, or dishsoap when watering?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

Yucca. I have heard excellent things about aloe.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice pics Gandalf!

Relating to the necrosis (rust spots) on your leaves, is that a Serious Seeds Bubblegum cross? I'm asking because I had the same exact issue with the first pack of Bubblegum that I ran a couple years ago. I'm seeing this to a degree again, but I am backing off of my nutrient teas now and it seems to be clearing up. Not sure exactly what the issue is, but it just seems to be a bit of a finicky strain.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 4, 2013)

Aloe is the tits! I am completely sold on it. Try doing a foliar spray with aloe, and then check your plants a couple hours later. The leaves are almost standing vertical, reaching towards the light. I can't imagine ever dropping it from my regiment.


----------



## May11th (Oct 4, 2013)

Right msn, I started aloe a month ago and it helps a ton, its a energy drink for them in cloning too. I buy aloe nuice at walmart by the gallon for $8, love it . 

Ps I messed up using to much kelp this week. Fail.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 4, 2013)

May11th said:


> Right msn, I started aloe a month ago and it helps a ton, its a energy drink for them in cloning too. I buy aloe nuice at walmart by the gallon for $8, love it .
> 
> Ps I messed up using to much kelp this week. Fail.



What brand are you buying? Check to see what the preservative is in it. Best case scenario is lemon juice. I used Lakewood before buying the 200x freeze dried.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM7341530803P?PDP_REDIRECT=false&ci_src=184425893&ci_sku=SPM7341530803&sid=IDx20130125xMPALLx028


----------



## Trousers (Oct 4, 2013)

Here's a liter for $10 shipped:

http://www.rakuten.com/pr/product.aspx?sku=220203998
The have the Lakewood for about the same price.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice pics Gandalf!
> 
> Relating to the necrosis (rust spots) on your leaves, is that a Serious Seeds Bubblegum cross? I'm asking because I had the same exact issue with the first pack of Bubblegum that I ran a couple years ago. I'm seeing this to a degree again, but I am backing off of my nutrient teas now and it seems to be clearing up. Not sure exactly what the issue is, but it just seems to be a bit of a finicky strain.


Those were from the last harvest. The Bubblegummer was a Female Seeds freebie. I was 100% responsible for that. I am going to run her again just to see how she does when she's not poisoned. After I cut back on my teas and changed my water she bounced back very well. She will be turned into oil. The Female seeds version is the Indiana line which is the same as the Serious line. Female is a solid company. I trust them. I am going to let her run without feeding her until I see what she needs. I am finally adhering to the good old "less is more".


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone foliar with HGs Magic Green?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 4, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Those were from the last harvest. The Bubblegummer was a Female Seeds freebie. I was 100% responsible for that. I am going to run her again just to see how she does when she's not poisoned. After I cut back on my teas and changed my water she bounced back very well. She will be turned into oil. The Female seeds version is the Indiana line which is the same as the Serious line. Female is a solid company. I trust them. I am going to let her run without feeding her until I see what she needs. *I am finally adhering to the good old "less is more*".


Easier said than done, isn't it? Resisting the urge to tinker has been a problem for me too.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Easier said than done, isn't it? Resisting the urge to tinker has been a problem for me too.


I think it's the secret.  I'll tell you that the Kali Mists did not need anything but the mix and two teas. We know sats are usually light feeders but most people don't listen to that. I am so glad I did. They did great. 

I was talking to Myco the other day about timing your harvest. I have figured out how to use my scope finally. I was wondering if I use the trichs as my determining factor in the timing of harvest if I should account for the maturation of the trichs for the days that it takes for the flowers to dry enough to cure? I have always gone by the breeder's days parameters and by the coloration of the pistils. We know that the maturation to the point of amber is the beginning of the degradation of the trichs.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I was wondering if I use the trichs as my determining factor in the timing of harvest if I should account for the maturation of the trichs for the days that it takes for the flowers to dry enough to cure? I have always gone by the breeder's days parameters and by the coloration of the pistils. We know that the maturation to the point of amber is the beginning of the degradation of the trichs.


I guess you can go about answering this question in the FUN way... Crop some a little early, then some at your usual time, and for shits and giggles why not a tad later too. SINGLE plant. Let it all dry and see which you prefer yourself. I like to wait a little later than most people. Most strains are so potent I don't mind losing a bit of THC, but later crops always have insane flavour. I wait till the tops have a little 'golden' sprinkling. Looked so good on the Diesel, gold on purple...



GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am finally adhering to the good old "less is more".


Same here. Even my soil mixes are MUCH more minimal than most recommend. I do make sure it is properly limed though. This gives me a bit of wiggle-room to play with my plants, give them teas and top-dress etc. I used to do the same with hydro, start with a low EC around 1.2 and push it up slowly to 1.5. After a few runs you can see what it eats a lot of and what not so much, is it Mg heavy? Does it love N? Does it munch away at the Ca during flower? Using less, you can tweak more to specific needs.



st0wandgrow said:


> Aloe is the tits! I am completely sold on it. Try doing a foliar spray with aloe, and then check your plants a couple hours later. The leaves are almost standing vertical, reaching towards the light. I can't imagine ever dropping it from my regiment.


 Stow, exactly how do you use/prepare your aloe? I've not had much chance to research the use of it for cannabis, but I have more aloe than you can imagine. I could probably harvest a few tons if I cut them all down. They grow wild here.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 4, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Easier said than done, isn't it? Resisting the urge to tinker has been a problem for me too.


So so true!!! I am my plants worst enemy...besides my wife. Thank God for freebies to play with lol. My defoliation curiosity, chinchilla and tortoise poo, May 11's semen foliar feed idea lol, upside down "pineapple chunk", and now my tea fetish. There's always something.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 4, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I guess you can go about answering this question in the FUN way... Crop some a little early, then some at your usual time, and for shits and giggles why not a tad later too. SINGLE plant. Let it all dry and see which you prefer yourself. I like to wait a little later than most people. Most strains are so potent I don't mind losing a bit of THC, but later crops always have insane flavour. I wait till the tops have a little 'golden' sprinkling. Looked so good on the Diesel, gold on purple...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hamish, I've been using the freeze dried aloe, and before that bottled aloe so I'm not the best person to ask about fresh aloe. I've read where some people boil it for a few minutes, and others literally cut open a sprond and liquefy it in a blender, then apply. I water weekly with an aloe/Ful-Power (and sometimes Pro-tekt) mix, which I just put some in to a spray bottle and mist. I also use aloe on my cuttings that are going in to a rapid rooter which has seemed to work well. Nice white roots in 7-10 days.

I really need to get a few aloe plants in the mix. That and Comfrey. One of the big dogs uses comfrey and ewc as a layer of mulch on his indoor containers. Brilliant using a bio accumulator like comfrey as mulch imo.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hamish, I've been using the freeze dried aloe, and before that bottled aloe so I'm not the best person to ask about fresh aloe. I've read where some people boil it for a few minutes, and others literally cut open a sprond and liquefy it in a blender, then apply. I water weekly with an aloe/Ful-Power (and sometimes Pro-tekt) mix, which I just put some in to a spray bottle and mist. I also use aloe on my cuttings that are going in to a rapid rooter which has seemed to work well. Nice white roots in 7-10 days.
> 
> I really need to get a few aloe plants in the mix. That and Comfrey. *One of the big dogs uses comfrey and ewc as a layer of mulch on his indoor containers. *Brilliant using a bio accumulator like comfrey as mulch imo.


That is how I am going to do it. I am looking for a mulch layer. Thanks st0w. It's so hard to try and read everything.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to st0wandgrow again



*


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 4, 2013)

Hyroot and Green Santa are aloe experts. I guess I should start some Japanese aloe, horsetail, and comfrey like a pro.


----------



## May11th (Oct 4, 2013)

Lmao its the secret ingredient for sticky icky buds lol

Ill check out my aloe I use when I get home and post a link guys. So far my blueberrys love it. My flowering plants are suffering from a not so great soil combo. So the leaves look rachet . Ttyl guys


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 4, 2013)

Cool beans, I figure I'll just squeeze some juice and dilute a bit and test on one baby first. See how it rolls. If I dig it then I'll open the taps and give 'em all the aloe love... Thanks Stow.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

I want to try some of those sprout teas. I recently saw a cannabis seed sprout tea. It was incredible. I forgot where I saw it.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 4, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Hyroot and Green Santa are aloe experts. I guess I should start some Japanese aloe, horsetail, and comfrey like a pro.


I have figured out a much simpler way of using fresh aloe for clones.. Take the leaves and let the sap drain for a little while. Then cut the tip of the leaf. Squeeze the leaf enough to break the cellulose and loosen the gel. Not too much. You want the gel to stay in the leaf. Once the gel is loosened up. Just dip the cutting in the leaf. The gel comes off much easier and stays with the cutting rather than fileting the leaf.

For foliar or soil drench I have been letting the sap drain. Then puree the whole leaf (multiple leaves). Then strain the slurry goo. Add to water then puree again. Then add that mix to more water for a foliar or add mix to bucket of water or tea just before feeding / watering.




GandalfdaGreen said:


> I want to try some of those sprout teas. I recently saw a cannabis seed sprout tea. It was incredible. I forgot where I saw it.


They are awesome. Results are fantabulous. I've only done barley seed sprout tea. Cannabis seed sprout tea, I feel like I would be wasting good genetics.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

TH Seeds Darkstar. Smooth. Earthy. Faint sweet menthol taste. Feels pretty strong. Relaxing. Leaves a sweet minty taste in your throat and on the back center of your tongue when you breath in and out. Seems pretty nice. Half a blunt in and your head feels very uplifted. Still tastes really nice.  Looks a little like the Engineers' Dream. I am keeping this strain. Holy cow it's strong. My head, neck, back, legs, etc., all feel really relaxed. I did not give this plant the attention it deserved. I have a nice mother of her.  I swear it acts like Vicks on your lungs and clears them.


----------



## May11th (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweet. That dark star is a freebie at herbies. How long was thr flower time, you'll have to let us know how long the high last. Good shit gandlaf looks tasty, and pefect for me because I love vicks lol


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 4, 2013)

I've heard alot of great things about the Darkstar. Looks like they were correct. All the ways you're describing this strain is right up my alley man. I love all the pics, and descriptions you've been giving lately. It's nice to get info, with pics from somebody you trust. Seriously, you have such a talent, and love for what you do. It's really inspiring to come in here, see all this Dank, and try to keep up in some way, love it. Keep up what ever you're doing bro, it works a charm. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

May11th said:


> Sweet. That dark star is a freebie at herbies. How long was thr flower time, you'll have to let us know how long the high last. Good shit gandlaf looks tasty, and pefect for me because I love vicks lol


56-60 days. I am still flying happy.



mycomaster said:


> I've heard alot of great things about the Darkstar. Looks like they were correct. All the ways you're describing this strain is right up my alley man. I love all the pics, and descriptions you've been giving lately. It's nice to get info, with pics from somebody you trust. Seriously, you have such a talent, and love for what you do. It's really inspiring to come in here, see all this Dank, and try to keep up in some way, love it. Keep up what ever you're doing bro, it works a charm. Peace, Light, and Love.


Thanks bro. It takes a village to raise a grower. We have a fine village going.


----------



## Tazbud (Oct 4, 2013)

Ah, that looks very ridiculously tasty Gandalf!!  

It's madness how these organic compounds are found in various forms in many back yards yet so many growers fall for the bottled magic. Here's my Comfrey patch:



You could grow it easily enough in a tub, we had it at another house and the maintenance was just smiling at it now and then... No shit, also, I wish it smoked nice- it grows nuts!!

Planted these ^ about 2 1/2 weeks ago and already cut and dried a couple of big handfuls. Mixed with a generous amount of dried clover, some dried kelp (grabbed some with some molusc shells from the rocks when last at the beach haha) (clover was courtesy of our lawn).

Mad!! I have a nice big aloe plant, had it for years. These things too, they go off- throwing out pups and almost no maintenance. For me it's almost easier, definitely a more wholesome feeling experience grabbing stuff from the yard than the net


----------



## hyroot (Oct 4, 2013)

Gandalf that looks dank. That nug reminds me of some black domina I did years ago when I was first starting out. it was dank too


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

Tazbud said:


> Ah, that looks very ridiculously tasty Gandalf!!
> 
> It's madness how these organic compounds are found in various forms in many back yards yet so many growers fall for the bottled magic. Here's my Comfrey patch:
> 
> ...


That is fantastic. I was just saying I am going to use in as a mulch layer in another thread combined with ewcs. Now I can't find it anywhere. Welcome to the party. Hang around. I would love to see how you do things.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Gandalf that looks dank. That nug reminds me of some black domina I did years ago when I was first starting out. it was dank too


That inspires my next smoke. Power Skunk. Black Domina x Super Skunk. Black Domina was always a power strain.


----------



## Tazbud (Oct 4, 2013)

Cheers Gandalf, I think iv'e read that this morning too. Thanks for all the great stuff you guys go to the trouble to share.

I'm a gorilla in my own home , back to a KIS / one or two plant organic grow from now on so hopefully I can join in now and then as I keep learning.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 4, 2013)

Here is a strain of great interest to me. I want to get a male to cross with my JTR. I have these in the fridge. The Psychosis is a clone only pre 1990 Sensi NL5 x Haze. That is a cool strain. 

http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=55

http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=52


----------



## May11th (Oct 4, 2013)

I want some g13, its all I hear about from my dad and his friends, my dad never grew organic but used a lot of organic stuff but not full, his friends talk about his weed still 15 yrs later sayibg his g13 is the best theyve had even compared to new shit. I sucks to not be able to find a gene.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 4, 2013)

I want to get some space bomb and cross it with my 3 phenos nl#5 x sfv og, cheese berry kush, and cheese og. I just need some loot and some place to breed.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 5, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I want to get some space bomb and cross it with my 3 phenos nl#5 x sfv og, cheese berry kush, and cheese og. I just need some loot and some place to breed.


 NL#5 x San Francisco Valley OG sounds DANK. That's quite a deadly combo.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 5, 2013)

^^^ san fernando valley og. san fran is on hill facing the ocean


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> TH Seeds Darkstar. Smooth. Earthy. Faint sweet menthol taste. Feels pretty strong. Relaxing. Leaves a sweet minty taste in your throat and on the back center of your tongue when you breath in and out. Seems pretty nice. Half a blunt in and your head feels very uplifted. Still tastes really nice.  Looks a little like the Engineers' Dream. I am keeping this strain. Holy cow it's strong. My head, neck, back, legs, etc., all feel really relaxed. I did not give this plant the attention it deserved. I have a nice mother of her.  I swear it acts like Vicks on your lungs and clears them.



You'd best have some of that ready to dull the pain of resounding Red Wings win over the Bruins tonight. 7:05 puck drop. How does one week sporting the victors avatar of choice sound? I already posted mine a few pages back.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 5, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> You'd best have some of that ready to dull the pain of resounding Red Wings win over the Bruins tonight. 7:05 puck drop. How does one week sporting the victors avatar of choice sound? I already posted mine a few pages back.


I slept in this morning so I can be full force for this. I will hunt yours down. Tonight is a big night of sports for me. I'll be switching back and forth between my boys and my B's.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 5, 2013)

May11th said:


> I want some g13, its all I hear about from my dad and his friends, my dad never grew organic but used a lot of organic stuff but not full, his friends talk about his weed still 15 yrs later sayibg his g13 is the best theyve had even compared to new shit. I sucks to not be able to find a gene.



Mr. Nice has some cool G13 crosses.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I slept in this morning so I can be full force for this. I will hunt yours down. Tonight is a big night of sports for me. I'll be switching back and forth between my boys and my B's.



Ditto. Wings off to a 2-0 start with an original 6 match up tonight with your Bruins. Big game! The Tigers up 1-0 on Oakland with Verlander on the mound tonight. Big game! Lions in Green Bay tomorrow with a chance to take the lead in the NFC North. Big game!!

I love this time of year!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 5, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ditto. Wings off to a 2-0 start with an original 6 match up tonight with your Bruins. Big game! The Tigers up 1-0 on Oakland with Verlander on the mound tonight. Big game! Lions in Green Bay tomorrow with a chance to take the lead in the NFC North. Big game!!
> 
> I love this time of year!


And the Sox play tonight of course.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Mr. Nice has some cool G13 crosses.


I have some G-13 x Skunk#1! I can't wait to pop some of these babies, and see what I get out of them. There's some dank in them thar seeds, LOL.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 5, 2013)

I have some pictures to put up of two Alexander Kush phenos and a Sun Maiden pheno. I chopped them tonight while I watched and listened to my teams. I love listening to sports as much as I like watching them. I chopped these as things are finishing fast and the trichs are mostly cloudy. Something to take note of is the calyx shape in the Alexanders. The sharp tipped calyx is a trait of chemdawg. This is honestly as dank as I have ever seen. I love Cabin Fever. Freak is very talented. Very sweet fuel scents. One pheno is very sour and one is sweeter. The third pheno, the moose pheno, is a producer. All phenos produced very well. I am keeping all 3 phenos. 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Alexander_Kush/Cabin_Fever_Seed_Breeders/

*Alexander Kush Pheno 1*







*Alexander Kush P1*







*Alexander Kush P1
*






*Alexander Kush P1

*




*

Alexander Kush P2
*






*
Sun Maiden Pheno 3
*


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice one gandalf! Although from the picture, it looks likes the Alexander Kush 1 could have gone a bit longer.
And how come noone wants to grow old school strains anymore? Like Super Lemon Haze, Kali Mist, and AK 47??


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I wanted to revisit this and tell you what I have learned from this.
> 
> 1. Do not overuse teas. Period.
> 2. Make sure your mix can handle the ph of your RO water. Make sure your amendments are correct and that your microlife is active and ready to handle ph swings.
> ...


What the fuck...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 5, 2013)

It could have gone a week longer for sure but I am finding I like things in the 10% clear-80% cloudy-10% amber stage. The lower branches were ahead of the top crown. I am really happy to be growing something with the *Larry OG *in it. Gage uses the *Joseph OG*. I love the Joseph but a little Larry is cool too. I am more than happy to bring these brothers together.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It could have gone a week longer for sure but I am finding I like things in the 10% clear-80% cloudy-10% amber stage. The lower branches were ahead of the top crown. I am really happy to be growing something with the *Larry OG *in it. Gage uses the *Joseph OG*. I love the Joseph but a little Larry is cool too. I am more than happy to bring these brothers together.


I just harvest when the plants look ready now. I don't even use the scope anymore. 
And maybe it's time to give them a cross. Brothers OG?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 5, 2013)

The cross I want to see is the Gage Daybreaker and the CF Alexander Kush. That would cross the phenos. I swear that would be the most sweet jet fuel smelling strain ever.

My Kali Mist is hanging in the drying room.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> The cross I want to see is the Gage Daybreaker and the CF Alexander Kush. That would cross the phenos. I swear that would be the most sweet jet fuel smelling strain ever.
> 
> My Kali Mist is hanging in the drying room.


Pics of the Kali please 
And that would be really interesting. I would give that cross a shot. 
And have you ever grown super lemon haze?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 5, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> Pics of the Kali please
> And that would be really interesting. I would give that cross a shot.
> And have you ever grown super lemon haze?


Take a peek at post 955. I'll get dried pics soon.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> KM P2


Gandalf, that's highly inappropriate.
Please refrain from posting pictures of crack cocaine.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 5, 2013)

There is a green crack!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 5, 2013)

It is so spicy. Like super hot cinnamon candy imperials. It reminds me of the pre 2000 Kali Mist. I crossed my best Kali Mist with both Daybreaker and Alexander Kush. I have beautiful tiger striped seeds of medium size. I am really excited to see pure jet fuel crossed with the spice of the Kali. These strains are as frosty as it gets.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 5, 2013)

I have never grown the SLH but I have a few fresh beans of it in the vault.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It is so spicy. Like super hot cinnamon candy imperials. It reminds me of the pre 2000 Kali Mist. I crossed my best Kali Mist with both Daybreaker and Alexander Kush. I have beautiful tiger striped seeds of medium size. I am really excited to see pure jet fuel crossed with the spice of the Kali. These strains are as frosty as it gets.


Should let somebody be a tester  *cough*


GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have never grown the SLH but I have a few fresh beans of it in the vault.


Should definitely give it a go. You won't regret it.
Out of 8 beans, I found 3 keeper phenos.
The "all bud" pheno, which is supposedly a hard pheno to find in the mix. It grew without any side branching and just made for one long ass bud. Would have been great for a SOG, but when I cloned it, the structure changed drastically, like always. I think I yielded about 3oz off the 4'er with only a 3 week veg. Smelled very spicy with a tinge of lemon. The only one that didn't have that classic lemon haze smell that tasted just like lemon heads.
One with a christmas tree structure but tilts over during early veg for some reason that had nice internodal space and a very fast grower. Amazing yield. So if you ever grow the strain look for the ones with this structure. There were 2 of these from the 12 seeds.
And one that had a very indica like structure. Moderate grower and moderate yield. 4 of these from the 12.
The rest of them were just too spindly to really benefit my growspace.

I don't have a picture of the christmas tree pheno, but it looked almost identical to my purple trainwreck:


Off the indica structured pheno (tested at 23-24%):
View attachment 2847741


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 5, 2013)

Holy crap. That is some healthy plant. Beautiful flower. Just amazing man. I have heard only really good things about the SLH. I have so much I want to run. The SLH is on the list. I thought about Hawaiian Snow today. I ran some great HS a long time ago and I had a sweet pheno. I would run that 12/12 from 3 weeks old. I would love to run the AK47 and get a cherry pheno. I still need to pop some MTG. I'm screwed.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Holy crap. That is some healthy plant. Beautiful flower. Just amazing man. I have heard only really good things about the SLH. I have so much I want to run. The SLH is on the list. I thought about Hawaiian Snow today. I ran some great HS a long time ago and I had a sweet pheno. I would run that 12/12 from 3 weeks old. I would love to run the AK47 and get a cherry pheno. I still need to pop some MTG. I'm screwed.


Thanks for the compliments. 
Yeah, SLH is a great strain to run and I highly recommend it to you; I know you'll bring justice to the strain. but you'll find a couple spindly ones in the bunch that you'll have to just throw away during veg because of the extremely poor structure.
I've never heard of Hawaiian Snow, but I have run a couple Hawaiian strains, a lot of them tend to be very sweet or fruity.  Got any pictures of 'em?
And man, I wish I could find a Cherry AK... Supposedly, the chance in getting one is 1/10,000  Although, my friend has a mother that he's kept for quite some time but won't let go of any damn cuttings!! He said he'll only do it for $400, giving me 5 cuts or teens, call me stupid, but I'm seriously considering it...
I've got a lot of strains I want to run to... But I'm probably just going to do a full blackberry kush run one more time... A good friend of mine always has cuts and I've gotten that strain up to 21% outdoors, I just want to see how high I can get it indoors.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

Hawaiian Snow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX6HsY45vAo


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

Either one will do st0w. Home ice is huge.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 6, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> I don't have a picture of the christmas tree pheno, but it looked almost identical to my purple trainwreck:
> View attachment 2847753
> 
> Off the indica structured pheno (tested at 23-24%):
> View attachment 2847741


 YESSSS. THAT is how I like my herb to grow. NICE.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 6, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> And man, I wish I could find a Cherry AK... Supposedly, the chance in getting one is 1/10,000  Although, my friend has a mother that he's kept for quite some time but won't let go of any damn cuttings!! He said he'll only do it for $400, giving me 5 cuts or teens, call me stupid, but I'm seriously considering it...


 That's 80 USD a cut, right, all girls, deadly pheno. How much reefer can you buy for 80 bucks? And then conversely, how much can you get off a clone grown out large?

I don't think it's crazy bro. I have to pay roughly the same price to get my own Diesel cut back. Can't afford it right now.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> That's 80 USD a cut, right, all girls, deadly pheno. How much reefer can you buy for 80 bucks? And then conversely, how much can you get off a clone grown out large?
> 
> I don't think it's crazy bro. I have to pay roughly the same price to get my own Diesel cut back. Can't afford it right now.


I would pay way more than that for a true fire cherry ak47 clone. Hamish is spot on. The ROI, return on investment, is unlimited.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 6, 2013)

Hamish...how many diesels have you tried? I hear nothing but great things about NYCD. Likewise with the doc's ECSD.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 6, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Hamish...how many diesels have you tried? I hear nothing but great things about NYCD. Likewise with the doc's ECSD.


 Well... after 7 years with the NYCD, I kinda lost interest in Diesels for growing. I've toked a few crosses with it, and an 'automatic' version of somebody's diesel and it just all lacked the power. However, what I did do was try and figure out where Soma's mysterious Diesel came from, so when I cam e across the Chem lines... It all made sense. Conversely, I frigging MISS the Diesel like nothing else on this planet. I'd miss an arm less if it fell off methinks. 'You can take my limbs, but you can never take my DIESEL!' I'd fight you off with my tongue if I had to...

Incidentally, I think NYCD came from the ECSD. Soma finally admits on his site that is was a 'Sour Diesel' that he then crossed to one of his Hawaiian crosses and then went through some selective breeding with. So I have to admit to now knowing the ECSD is the original Diesel. 

I am now looking at Gage's chems. They have the right clones, so it's real-deal chemmy goodness. If you love the fuel as much as I do, I have figured out that that is what to look for. Particularly the Chem4 as a mommy. Now just to get the money together.

Which might take a while. I've had to abandon quite a lot of seed orders etc. One of the guys working for me part-time injured himself really badly, while on the job for me. Hand broken in 3 places. Not only is his med expenses taking all my profit from the job, but my savings are now getting LOW. I'm pretty fucked right now. But I have to take care of him. There is no choice. It's the only decent thing to do. Sigh... I've sure had better years!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 6, 2013)

Gandalf, I will change my avatar Monday. I'm out of town and have no idea how to do that on my cell. Great night for you last night, eh? The B's looked really good. They'll be tough to beat this year. Sox up 2-0 now too. You must have had a fun night watching that. The Wings loss was not a big deal, but I'm a little bitter that the Tigers wasted a gem by Verlander and put up a goose egg. This series will be a nail biter if that offense doesn't get going


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

Daybreaker shot two mins ago.







DB







DB


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 6, 2013)

Looks just insane Gandalf! I can see some amber in the trichs, shining in the pics. I bet that's some nice night time smoke you have there. The pics are really of high quality, and I bet the flowers are even better. Really, just stupid frosty bro. The skills of the Wicked Weed Wizard shining through on that one.
Peace, and Love!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 6, 2013)

Jeez Gandalf... If I wasn't sold on the Daybreaker before I sure as all hell am now. That just makes me feel like blazing a PHATTY. I have 3 weeks to wait before cropping some homegrown dankness. Taken a while to get things rollin' again, almost there... But I refuse to buy LOL, teaching myself to never make the same stupid mistakes again. But Sir, thy dankness is making me drool over here. Wish I could shove the screen into a pipe and light it. Almost tempted to try...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

I'll have a bunch of Daybreaker F2's, Alex x DB, SM x DB , KM x DB crosses ready soon for sampling. The KM x DB will be ready as soon as they are picked and dried. I need to look into that. SA testers wanted. I am collecting pollen of LA Haze as we speak. The male had zero stretch in bloom. None. I know what you're getting for Christmas Hamish. Don't waste your money on what you already have. I have the Alex x Kali ready now too. 

I like the names Kali Dawg and Kali Chem.


----------



## lilroach (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice looking weed my friend. You have set the bar pretty high on your first grow.

Mad Hashman...prayers to your injured employee.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 6, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'll have a bunch of Daybreaker F2's, Alex x DB, SM x DB , KM x DB crosses ready soon for sampling.
> The KM x DB will be ready as soon as they are picked and dried. I need to look into that. SA testers wanted.
> I am collecting pollen of LA Haze as we speak. The male had zero stretch in bloom. None.
> I know what your'e getting for Christmas Hamish. Don't waste your money on what you already have.
> ...


.........


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

I agree. I hope your guy gets well really quick so that you both can move forward. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 6, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hawaiian Snow.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX6HsY45vAo


I'll have to add that to my list too. Shit ... I've got more than 30 strains on my list grow.. What to do...


Mad Hamish said:


> YESSSS. THAT is how I like my herb to grow. NICE.


Thank you Hamish.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 6, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> That's 80 USD a cut, right, all girls, deadly pheno. How much reefer can you buy for 80 bucks? And then conversely, how much can you get off a clone grown out large?
> 
> I don't think it's crazy bro. I have to pay roughly the same price to get my own Diesel cut back. Can't afford it right now.





GandalfdaGreen said:


> I would pay way more than that for a true fire cherry ak47 clone. Hamish is spot on. The ROI, return on investment, is unlimited.


You guys are right... I never thought of it that way. Hmm... Might just pick one up today... You guys are breaking my pockets!!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 6, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I agree. I hope your guy gets well really quick so that you both can move forward. Sorry you are going through this.


Thanks Brother! Well to be honest I have no idea why his hand was in the way of a few hundred kilos of fiberglass swimming pool shell as we dropped it down the hole. Serves me right for hiring a friend of a friend out of pity... Lesson learned, charity is for AFTER work, donating to the homeless and such. Work requires professionals, and intelligence. Its cool though, looks like yet another contract coming! S.A might just finally be rebounding from the credit crisis of 2008, been a tough time for all in the building biz. Now if the music biz bounces back, I will be a happy man. Both jobs going would be KILLER! Winds of change blowing, this time in the right direction. Anyhow, up-potted the Dream Beaver... For the fourth time... In six weeks. The fat pure white snake like roots were sticking out the bottom,of the pots after just one week in there, massive thick ropes wrapped around everywhere. MIND BLOWN. I had no choice but to put some into flower. With roots like that I will get huge buds that's for sure. LOS is a winner. Its not just the DB going ape like that, my wife's gigabud is doing the same thing. AMAZING. I feel really blissed out. The hydro is all gone, coco all gone. Sure it is pretty empty (for now) in the flower room, but what is in there is blowing my mind. Feels good.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 6, 2013)

If Gandalf wasn't such a great guy I'd think he was showboating. Fantastic shots of terribly wonderful flowers. Thanks for sharing so much Gandalf. You should get in on the https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-578.html#post9686983 thread and show em how its done.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 6, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> If Gandalf wasn't such a great guy I'd think he was showboating. Fantastic shots of terribly wonderful flowers. Thanks for sharing so much Gandalf. You should get in on the https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-578.html#post9686983 thread and show em how its done.


I agree with this completely.
A master of the art with an amazing green thumb to match, yet still humble and open to criticism (if there's even room for any ). Cheers Gandalf, we need more growers like you in this community


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 6, 2013)

Gandalf you weren't bullshitting with that kelp4less link! Waiting back for an email about a huge bundle. They seem pretty kewl.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 6, 2013)

For the guys who weren't here a while ago. I pm'd Gandalf with my problems and he put me on the path to recovery. Here's a link to my thread showing my sad, sad little plants and where they are now. https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/696180-drooping-crisp-textured-leaves-first-3.html View attachment 2848961View attachment 2848962Thanks Mr!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 7, 2013)

Looking real nice steelheader!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks Stow. It's a bit off topic but worth sharing.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 7, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> For the guys who weren't here a while ago. I pm'd Gandalf with my problems and he put me on the path to recovery. Here's a link to my thread showing my sad, sad little plants and where they are now. https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/696180-drooping-crisp-textured-leaves-first-3.html View attachment 2848961View attachment 2848962Thanks Mr!!!


Holy crap Steelheader. Those are amazing. Way to go. I am really loving the shots. Look at those leaves. The bud shot belongs in a magazine.  Nothing from you is ever off topic.

st0w............I love your avatar. I know I'll be sporting the Red Wings soon.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks Gand. That means a lot to me.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 7, 2013)

It really is a great pic Steel. A beautiful flower encompassed in the healthiest of greens, and flanked by 2 more flowers of the same outstanding quality. Pictures are worth a thousand words, and yours pretty much tell someone anything they want to know about your garden. Healthy, happy, well taken care of, and probably organic ! Looks great brother, keep the pics coming, I love bud porn, LOL. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 7, 2013)

*SBD X F. *Various phenos and pics. Smells like the Blue Raspberry slurpees. Just amazing. The last picture shows frost on the undersides of the leaves. 































*
Starlet Kush. *Smells very unlike the other kush plants I have. Such a uniform strain. I love the plants. I crossed some Sun Maidens and OB Rippers with the Starlet Kush. So frosty.


----------



## May11th (Oct 7, 2013)

Can someone tell me what causes leafs too look like this. I have this problem a lot! Thanks in advance.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

*SBD x FB

*


----------



## hyroot (Oct 8, 2013)

dam that's frosty/ I'd definitely whistle at her if she walked by..lol


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> *
> Starlet Kush. *Smells very unlike the other kush plants I have. Such a uniform strain. I love the plants. I crossed some Sun Maidens and OB Rippers with the Starlet Kush. So frosty.


Incredibly beautiful Starlet! What an amazing pheno!! ME WANTS!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 8, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Incredibly beautiful Starlet! What an amazing pheno!! ME WANTS!!


 Me too. I've reached a point where I don't even know what to say. There are no words that can do pics like this justice.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Hamish and Myco. It's yours. I'll get beans to you Hamish of the crosses. I have been thinking of running some more strains with Blue Dream in them. I have been wanting to pop some MTG beans. I am thinking about Tru Blue which is Turbo Diesel (Sour Kush x Sour Diesel) x Blue Dream. I have a bunch of Blue Dream in SinCity beans too.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thanks Hamish and Myco. It's yours. I'll get beans to you Hamish of the crosses. I have been thinking of running some more strains with Blue Dream in them. I have been wanting to pop some MTG beans. I am thinking about Tru Blue which is Turbo Diesel (Sour Kush x Sour Diesel) x Blue Dream. I have a bunch of Blue Dream in SinCity beans too.


Where's my beans buddy? Black Jesus is not pleased... Just kidding. 
I have a question for you as well, if you don't mind me asking. How have you managed to get your plants to grow pure rocks of Columbian Fish Scale? Do you work for Monsanto...?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> Where's my beans buddy? Black Jesus is not pleased... Just kidding.
> I have a question for you as well, if you don't mind me asking. How have you managed to get your plants to grow pure rocks of Columbian Fish Scale? Do you work for Monsanto...?


Plenty to go around. I cloned the males too. I have way more than I could ever use. I swear by these genetics. The mothers are beautiful. I will be able to select the female seeds for my peeps too.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Plenty to go around. I cloned the males too. I have way more than I could ever use. I swear by these genetics. The mothers are beautiful. I will be able to select the female seeds for my peeps too.


I wish I had too many strains than I could use...


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Me too. I've reached a point where I don't even know what to say. There are no words that can do pics like this justice.


I know, right! You can flip through 2 pages, and be completely out of adjectives to describe the flowers. Makes you reach for a thesaurus so you don't come across illiterate. Peace, and Love.


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 8, 2013)

Pulchritudinous, admirable, alluring, angelic, appealing, attractive, beauteous, bewitching, charming, classy, comely, cute, dazzling, delicate, delightful, divine, easy on the eyes, elegant, enticing, excellent, exquisite, fair, fascinating, fine, foxy*, good-looking, gorgeous, graceful, grand, handsome, ideal, lovely, magnificent, marvelous, nice, pleasing, pretty, radiant, ravishing, refined, resplendent, shapely, sightly, splendid, statuesque, stunning, sublime, superb, symmetrical, taking, well-formed, wonderful.
Just so you guys don't have to go to thesaurus.com.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

That's funny. I am thinking 2 more nutrient teas and I am riding it out. I posted somewhere that I am really liking all purpose teas through the whole run.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 8, 2013)

I seen that earlier, about the teas. So you're not gonna discern between flower or veg teas? I always thought they were more just general purpose to get your soil awake, if you will. You can definitely add specific nutrients, but the bacteria, fungi and such still have to break IT down too, right? 

No matter how you like doing your teas, it's hard to argue with the results that you're achieving Gandalf.

Take er easy folks. Peace, Light, and Love.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That's funny. I am thinking 2 more nutrient teas and I am riding it out. I posted somewhere that I am really liking all purpose teas through the whole run.


Rrog has mentioned something about this before, and I tend to believe him. The theory is that the plant decides what it needs, when it needs it in symbiosis with the microbes. I suppose if your soil has a good diversity of amendments already in it, with a proper CEC and something like bio-char then all will be well.

I'm looking more and more at nutrient teas as a fail-safe of sorts in case my soil is lacking a bit. If the soil is dialed in, then the teas are kind of redundant. I'm going to run some controlled experiments in the coming months to test this out. I will have buckets that will be void of certain things, and one of them will be sans nutrient teas.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 8, 2013)

Just got a couple 5 gallon paint strainers in the mail to strain my tea. They are 400 microns. The tshirt I was using fell apart. 
$3.69 shipped:
http://www.zorotools.com/g/00057013/k-G3187003?&gcsct=0ChMIwMCv0v2HugIVwYrnCh3oUQAAEAA

coupon code for free shipping: 
SEPSHIP

You get two.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Rrog has mentioned something about this before, and I tend to believe him. The theory is that the plant decides what it needs, when it needs it in symbiosis with the microbes. I suppose if your soil has a good diversity of amendments already in it, with a proper CEC and something like bio-char then all will be well.
> 
> I'm looking more and more at nutrient teas as a fail-safe of sorts in case my soil is lacking a bit. If the soil is dialed in, then the teas are kind of redundant. I'm going to run some controlled experiments in the coming months to test this out. I will have buckets that will be void of certain things, and one of them will be sans nutrient teas.


I am really trying to watch the plants closely as far as what signs they are showing. I really only notice the purple stems on a few here and there. I am growing in small containers right now too since I was on pheno hunts and running testers. I swear by the all purpose approach. If you avoid the "force" which draws us to overdo things you will be fine. We just spoke about that "force". I know you top dress with an organic fert powder, right? I can control the application better through a tea.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I seen that earlier, about the teas. So you're not gonna discern between flower or veg teas? I always thought they were more just general purpose to get your soil awake, if you will. *You can definitely add specific nutrients, but the bacteria, fungi and such still have to break IT down too, right?*
> 
> No matter how you like doing your teas, it's hard to argue with the results that you're achieving Gandalf.
> 
> Take er easy folks. Peace, Light, and Love.


I have a tendency to let my containers dry out in a wet dry cycle. I am getting much better with attempting to keep a certain level of moisture but I am concerned with overwatering from a standpoint where things favor the proliferation of anaerobes. Someday I will try the Blumats for sure but right now that is not in the cards. I have brought this up before and I am concerned that I lose a certain percentage of my microlife population with my wet dry cycles.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am really trying to watch the plants closely as far as what signs they are showing. I really only notice the purple stems on a few here and there. I am growing in small containers right now too since I was on pheno hunts and running testers. I swear by the all purpose approach. If you avoid the "force" which draws us to overdo things you will be fine. We just spoke about that "force". *I know you top dress with an organic fert powder, right?* I can control the application better through a tea.


I do. It's me playing it safe thinking I might be lacking in my soil. I'm just now starting my third run on a batch of soil, and I'll be interested to see how the plants respond. I'm going to venture from my feeding schedule a bit and only apply a tea or a top dress if I see deficiencies. So many of the LOS guys preach about vermicompost. I think that's where it's at. They put amendments in their bin like kelp meal, alfalfa, rock dusts, etc. I'm pretty confident in saying if you have a really solid source of home made compost you are good to go for the most part. Like I said though, I will be testing this out on an upcoming batch....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 8, 2013)

Gand, you growing in small containers right now may necessitate a more frequent tea application. The more medium that the plant has to work with, should mean more nutrients stored and available to the plant as it grows. Smaller buckets get depleted quicker, and a tea is a good shot in the arm to make up for it.

At least that's the way I understand it.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I do. It's me playing it safe thinking I might be lacking in my soil. I'm just now starting my third run on a batch of soil, and I'll be interested to see how the plants respond. I'm going to venture from my feeding schedule a bit and only apply a tea or a top dress if I see deficiencies. So many of the LOS guys preach about vermicompost. I think that's where it's at. They put amendments in their bin like kelp meal, alfalfa, rock dusts, etc. I'm pretty confident in saying if you have a really solid source of home made compost you are good to go for the most part. Like I said though, I will be testing this out on an upcoming batch....


I am going to start the comfrey and ewc mulch as a toplayer. That will cut my needs for N and Ca/Mg in any teas.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am going to start the comfrey and ewc mulch as a toplayer. That will cut my needs for N and Ca/Mg in any teas.


That should also keep the soil moist for longer stretches too. I'm hopping on board this train as well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 8, 2013)

Speaking of worm bins, I'm off to cut the lawn .... right after I go pick the dandelions in my yard to make a worm-puree out of.

I'm sure my neighbors think I'm a moron out picking dandelions.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 8, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Speaking of worm bins, I'm off to cut the lawn .... right after I go pick the dandelions in my yard to make a worm-puree out of.
> 
> I'm sure my neighbors think I'm a moron out picking dandelions.


I was just picking them off every ones front lawn. People are staring at me. They must think I'm out there too. Making a ghetto bouqet lol


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

*Daybreaker P2

*





*
DB X KM. *Looking pretty female. 






*

DB X Alexander Kush P3. *The "sweet cream cheese and berries with a chem twist" pheno.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 8, 2013)

They probably think you guys are making dandelion wine. Only weirdo's drink that stuff.


----------



## May11th (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, my vegging shit is looking great!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

It sure is.


----------



## May11th (Oct 8, 2013)

Ill take a few of them seeds if you don't mind lol that daybreaker should of been named starburst.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 8, 2013)

I wish I could shop during work. I gotta walk past this twice a week.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> View attachment 2850770I wish I could shop during work. I gotta walk past this twice a week.


That is fantastic. Lucky you.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 8, 2013)

I can use the waste at the bottom of my teas to top dress right? 

Would I be better off just topping dressing with some FFOF?

(This is for plants in flowering, and the tea is bloom specific.)


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 8, 2013)

I always use the leftovers as a top dressing. I really spread it around amongst a few of my favorite plants. You can top dress with FFOF. It's that simple. Pros did that with his Root's Organic and it kicked ass. People should remember that Pros ran an entire grow on Root's Organic Mix and some Ca/Mg and little else. His grow kicked ass. Much frost. It can be that simple and his gram per watt was insane. From now on I am going to grow in a container that is always larger than I need for the ability to top dress as needed. A very powerful tool.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 8, 2013)

Alright thanks. I'll just use the stuff from the tea, maybe a combo of both. The reason I ask is I grow in 2g S-Pots for longer periods of time and going into week 3 of flower after a 6-7 week veg, the soil level has dropped a 3-4 inches, just want to fill it back up, watering every 2 days now lol.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That is fantastic. Lucky you.


I think I'll just have to bring my backpack with me and start picking up some things. It's about 100 miles from my home but I'm there twice a week for work so I might as well get some presents for myself and my girls. I'll have to really study and take some notes as I'm still learning the basics about the plants themselves at this point. What is the best way to keep amendments? Cool dark place?

Also I noticed the compost program at the local dump and it is insane. Huge hangers full of composting plant matter and mountains of steaming black piles. They sell it starting at $20. a yard and load it with a front end loader. I can't believe I never noticed the operation they have going there before.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey gang these girls trics have been turning amber for a while. Seems they go from clear to amber real quick. About half the trics on the top of the plant are amber. And half of the pistils are red. Today is day 48 of 12/12 and day 37 since showing flowers. Ak48 is said to have a sativa dominant high and that's what I'm going for. In not really sure what to do. I'm thinking I going to take a nug now and watch em closely.  Sorry for the shitty pic but it's the best I can do holding my cell to the scope. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Hey gang these girls trics have been turning amber for a while. Seems they go from clear to amber real quick. About half the trics on the top of the plant are amber. And half of the pistils are red. Today is day 48 of 12/12 and day 37 since showing flowers. Ak48 is said to have a sativa dominant high and that's what I'm going for. In not really sure what to do. I'm thinking I going to take a nug now and watch em closely. View attachment 2851121 Sorry for the shitty pic but it's the best I can do holding my cell to the scope. What do you guys think?


AK48 is ready 55 days from flip in my experience. Taken a week early I kinda preferred it to full term myself. Its pretty damn quick on the finish bro. Most people enjoyed it a lot taken to 55, incredible bag appeal. If you see amber over the top quarter with the NAKED EYE, she is done. Like a little dusting of gold, like I said pretty reliably 55 from flip and you're home free.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> AK48 is ready 55 days from flip in my experience. Taken a week early I kinda preferred it to full term myself. Its pretty damn quick on the finish bro. Most people enjoyed it a lot taken to 55, incredible bag appeal. If you see amber over the top quarter with the NAKED EYE, she is done. Like a little dusting of gold, like I said pretty reliably 55 from flip and you're home free.



Thanks Hamish! I feel better with a sound time line like that to follow. I couldn't have imagined a more perfect answer. I can't wait til I can get in on the discussions on this thread. Thanks again sir. Your awesome!


----------



## Turkilton (Oct 9, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Hey gang these girls trics have been turning amber for a while. Seems they go from clear to amber real quick. About half the trics on the top of the plant are amber. And half of the pistils are red. Today is day 48 of 12/12 and day 37 since showing flowers. Ak48 is said to have a sativa dominant high and that's what I'm going for. In not really sure what to do. I'm thinking I going to take a nug now and watch em closely. Sorry for the shitty pic but it's the best I can do holding my cell to the scope. What do you guys think?


this comes from personal experience when a older took me to a weed farm and the way to tell is..... stand back from the plant is there a gold tinge from the tri's ? and have all your beautiful white hairs turned orange yet ? 
note - as a massive smoker of herbal (not medical, not legal, total smoker joker in the UK) i will only place my hard earned cash into the hands of sticky, red haired weed.. keep that in mind


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2013)

Turkilton said:


> this comes from personal experience when a older took me to a weed farm and the way to tell is..... stand back from the plant is there a gold tinge from the tri's ? and have all your beautiful white hairs turned orange yet ?
> note - as a massive smoker of herbal (not medical, not legal, total smoker joker in the UK) i will only place my hard earned cash into the hands of sticky, red haired weed.. keep that in mind


 Well the red hairs are not really the best way to tell mate. Some strains are ready when half are red, some 80 percent, some all of them. If you harvest and dry a bud with even 50 percent red hairs, odds are they will all go red in the drying process anyhow. You have to take 'em REALLY young to actually have those yellow immature stigma on a dry bud. As a matter of fact, the 'orange' hairs are usually the white ones, if they go red on the plant odds are you won't even really see them on the dry bud at all. This has been my personal experience so it is my opinion only on how it goes, but outdoors I have had a few crops forced early and left one waaay too late too, so I've got tons of grounds for comparison etc.

'Ready' with reefer is not an absolute, a lot of it boils down to preference also. Rule of thumb is, a trich turning amber is actually starting to degrade, so once the majority start heading that way (turning milky with around 10 percent amber trichs) your plant has reached asbsolute peak cannabinoid levels. That's harvesting for peak potency. Peak flavour, wait a week. More than that and it becomes over-ripe, noticeably weaker, doesn't store as well, etc...


----------



## Turkilton (Oct 9, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well the red hairs are not really the best way to tell mate.


im going from personal experience and from what a old wise man told me, yes very true all strains are dfferent with the white hairs turning orange or red but im looking at it from what i want out of weed.... sofa locked, relaxed and deep sleep thus i will be looking more for the older bud than the peak bud.


----------



## MayoMaster (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys I have a tea question. Is adding Mycorrhizae to your soil as simple as brewing a tea using humus, ewc, and molasses? Or do you specifically have to buy products that say they contain mycorrhizae?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

I only add Myco to my soil at the time of transplanting. It does not go into teas. I made that mistake once. Compost and ewcs will add tons of microlife to your soil either through top dressing or teas. The real key is to build these things into your soil from the very beginning.


----------



## MayoMaster (Oct 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I only add Myco to my soil at the time of transplanting. It does not go into teas. I made that mistake once. Compost and ewcs will add tons of microlife to your soil either through top dressing or teas. The real key is to build these things into your soil from the very beginning.


With my soil mix being:
Total CU without powders and meals = 6.8 cu
PROMIX = 3.8 / 6.8 = 55.88%
Perlite = 1.0 / 6.8 = 14.71%
EWC = 1.5 / 6.8 = 22.06%
Ancient Forest = .5 / 6.8 = 7.35%

Soil Amendments Per 1 CU of base mix
½ cup 6-5-3 mineral mix per cu (Calcium Carbonate-Soft Rock Phosphate-Gypsum)
¼ cup Azomite per cu
1/3 cup kelp meal per cu
½ cup alfalfa meal per cu
1 Teaspoon BioAG TM-7(humic and fulvic acids) per cu

Should I still add mycorrhizae? Or will it naturally be in there? I know it comes in the ProMix. But will it be enough?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

MayoMaster said:


> With my soil mix being:
> Total CU without powders and meals = 6.8 cu
> PROMIX = 3.8 / 6.8 = 55.88%
> Perlite = 1.0 / 6.8 = 14.71%
> ...


Looks great. Mix it. Cook it. Run it. If something comes up in the grow you can tea it or topdress it. You will be fine with microlife in the mix once it is activated with and ACT and cooked right.


----------



## MayoMaster (Oct 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Looks great. Mix it. Cook it. Run it. If something comes up in the grow you can tea it or topdress it. You will be fine with microlife in the mix once it is activated with and ACT and cooked right.


This is exactly what I wanted to hear. I will apply a tea consisting of 1 cup EWC, 1 cup ancient forest, and 4 tablespoons molasses, as recommended by stowandgrow. My only other questions are:

What should I dilute this tea to?
Do I keep the soil mix moist with a tea the entire month or just initially? Mixing it weekly regardless.
Lid on, or lid off?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 9, 2013)

MayoMaster said:


> This is exactly what I wanted to hear. I will apply a tea consisting of 1 cup EWC, 1 cup ancient forest, and 4 tablespoons molasses, as recommended by stowandgrow. My only other questions are:
> 
> What should I dilute this tea to?
> Do I keep the soil mix moist with a tea the entire month or just initially? Mixing it weekly regardless.
> Lid on, or lid off?


You don't have to dilute that tea. Just apply as is.

When you wet your soil down for the first time, be sure to thoroughly break up the bail of peat (pro-mix) as it really compacts in the bail. Once you have it broken up well on the tarp, you can wet it down at that point a bit or wait until you add your ewc, aeration, and organic inputs. Peat moss is fairly hydrophobic, so you will want to wet it down in small sections, being certain that everything is moist, but not *wet*. You should be able to grab a handfull of it and have it clump together when you squeeze it, but it shouldn't have water dripping out of it when you give it a squeeze. Put it in the container that you will be storing it in at this point, but be sure to leave the tarp out that you mixed it on ..... because there's a good chance you may have to dump it out in a couple days if it's too moist and you start noticing an ammonia scent. If it does start smelling funky, just dump it back out on your tarp and spread it out a bit to get some air for 24 hours ..... then back in to your bin. You will notice that the soil will feel a bit hot in the middle. This is to be expected as the microbes are busy going to work on all the goodies in your soil, and that creates some thermal action. Also be sure that you have some holes drilled in the lid of your container for some oxygen, and don't put the lid on tight. Just set it kind of loosely on top of your container.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 9, 2013)

Mayo, 1 cup ewc and 1 cup ancient forest is a lot of compost for a 4-5 gallon tea. I would go with a 1/2 cup of each.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Mayo, 1 cup ewc and 1 cup ancient forest is a lot of compost for a 4-5 gallon tea. I would go with a 1/2 cup of each.


I always overdo this part. I will cut it back too. Thanks st0w. Go to keep remembering less is more.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I always overdo this part. I will cut it back too. Thanks st0w. Go to keep remembering less is more.


I've seen microbeman mention this a few times. Unless you have a vortex brewer or something pretty heavy duty, you don't want to exceed 1 cup compost per 4 gallons of water. He has a mathematical formula on his website to figure out exact ratios of compost and molasses. http://microbeorganics.com/

I just use a 45 L/per minute air pump with two oxygen diffusers so I have to be careful not to over-do it. If you have a more sophisticated set-up then more compost is probably fine.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 9, 2013)

Gand, how much water are you brewing your ACT in? I use 3 gallons of water in a 5 gallon bucket, so the math comes out to 1 heaping cup full. If you are using 5 gallons of water (with sufficient oxygen) then 2 rounded cups would be fine.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Gand, how much water are you brewing your ACT in? I use 3 gallons of water in a 5 gallon bucket, so the math comes out to 1 heaping cup full. If you are using 5 gallons of water (with sufficient oxygen) then 2 rounded cups would be fine.


I am using 5 gallons of water. Here are pictures of my brewer. I have a second brewer that is a 5 gallon bucket with a larger aquarium pump and two stones. I love teas. I feed them to all my wife's outdoor plants. I test all my teas on her stuff.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> *Daybreaker P2
> 
> *
> 
> ...


For some reason this song came to mind when I seen these.
[video=youtube;gUHGzKS2dAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUHGzKS2dAE[/video]

Beautiful beans brother, just beautiful. Peace & Love!


----------



## MayoMaster (Oct 9, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> You don't have to dilute that tea. Just apply as is.
> 
> When you wet your soil down for the first time, be sure to thoroughly break up the bail of peat (pro-mix) as it really compacts in the bail. Once you have it broken up well on the tarp, you can wet it down at that point a bit or wait until you add your ewc, aeration, and organic inputs. Peat moss is fairly hydrophobic, so you will want to wet it down in small sections, being certain that everything is moist, but not *wet*. You should be able to grab a handfull of it and have it clump together when you squeeze it, but it shouldn't have water dripping out of it when you give it a squeeze. Put it in the container that you will be storing it in at this point, but be sure to leave the tarp out that you mixed it on ..... because there's a good chance you may have to dump it out in a couple days if it's too moist and you start noticing an ammonia scent. If it does start smelling funky, just dump it back out on your tarp and spread it out a bit to get some air for 24 hours ..... then back in to your bin. You will notice that the soil will feel a bit hot in the middle. This is to be expected as the microbes are busy going to work on all the goodies in your soil, and that creates some thermal action. Also be sure that you have some holes drilled in the lid of your container for some oxygen, and don't put the lid on tight. Just set it kind of loosely on top of your container.


So If I have 6 plants in 7 gallon containers, and I water them with lets say, ~1.5 gallons of water each, I would most likely have to make 2 teas consisting of 1/2 cup EWC and 1/2 cup ancient forest, with 2 tablespoons of molasses? So Id have 2-5 gallon buckets filled to 4 gallons of tea? I would do this on initial transplant. But I just want to make sure. Is two buckets worth roughly the same as using double the ingredients in one bucket, then diluting? Or does it just mess with the whole process. Also, must the soil mix remain moist during the entire cooking process? Or can it dry out after the initial wetting?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 9, 2013)

MayoMaster said:


> So If I have 6 plants in 7 gallon containers, and I water them with lets say, ~1.5 gallons of water each, I would most likely have to make 2 teas consisting of 1/2 cup EWC and 1/2 cup ancient forest, with 2 tablespoons of molasses? So Id have 2-5 gallon buckets filled to 4 gallons of tea? I would do this on initial transplant. But I just want to make sure. Is two buckets worth roughly the same as using double the ingredients in one bucket, then diluting? Or does it just mess with the whole process. Also, must the soil mix remain moist during the entire cooking process? Or can it dry out after the initial wetting?


First off, you shouldn't need to water that much. I use 5 gallon containers, and I give my plants roughly a 1/2 gallon of water every second day (depending on what stage the plant is in). I am dealing with 10-15 plants at any given time that are getting teas of some sort, and I find that 1 five gallon bucket does the job for all of my plants. I typically brew 3'ish gallons of tea at a time in my 5 gallon bucket. I don't exceed that because I don't have a vortex brewer or a real high output pump, so I stay on the conservative side with 3 gallons of water and I will dilute the finished tea if necessary to cover more plants.

Your soil should remain moist through the whole cooking process. I only wet my soil down once, then let it sit. You'll notice that the top inch or so will dry out a bit, but I just dig in there and mix it up some to keep it as evenly moist throughout as possible. I also toss some of my spent alfalfa/kelp from my nutrient tea (some goes to the worms) in to my soil container, along with the ewc from my ACT's in to my soil bin which re hydrates the top layer of soil nicely. You shouldn't need to wet your soil down again after the initial one for a soil that is sitting 45-60 days, imo


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

I appreciate st0w's input greatly on this stuff. This is what people really need to hear. The applications of the teas. I also water the exact same way. I have recently been practicing not having runoff. I was washing the good stuff away. 



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to st0wandgrow again.



*


----------



## MayoMaster (Oct 9, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> First off, you shouldn't need to water that much. I use 5 gallon containers, and I give my plants roughly a 1/2 gallon of water every second day (depending on what stage the plant is in). I am dealing with 10-15 plants at any given time that are getting teas of some sort, and I find that 1 five gallon bucket does the job for all of my plants. I typically brew 3'ish gallons of tea at a time in my 5 gallon bucket. I don't exceed that because I don't have a vortex brewer or a real high output pump, so I stay on the conservative side with 3 gallons of water and I will dilute the finished tea if necessary to cover more plants.
> 
> Your soil should remain moist through the whole cooking process. I only wet my soil down once, then let it sit. You'll notice that the top inch or so will dry out a bit, but I just dig in there and mix it up some to keep it as evenly moist throughout as possible. I also toss some of my spent alfalfa/kelp from my nutrient tea (some goes to the worms) in to my soil container, along with the ewc from my ACT's in to my soil bin which re hydrates the top layer of soil nicely. You shouldn't need to wet your soil down again after the initial one for a soil that is sitting 45-60 days, imo


Ahh okay. With chemical nutes I usually water to the point of run off, and water less often. I know you don't want run off. So watering more often with less water is the way to go then huh? Also, you think 30 days is enough time for this mix to cook? or should I still give it the 45 to 60 like you say? I planned on using my left over alfalfa/kelp/ewc/ancient forest as top dressing the plants, and that was all I was gonna top dress with. I guess there are a million ways I could go about this. I feel like I am finally comfortable enough to try this.  And dont you worry, I will make a vermicomposting bin just like you said, it will just be another couple months.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I appreciate st0w's input greatly on this stuff. This is what people really need to hear. The applications of the teas. I also water the exact same way. I have recently been practicing not having runoff. I was washing the good stuff away.
> 
> 
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to st0wandgrow again.*





I think using a wand to water with helps too. I used to just use a watering can and a lot of the water just ran through the soil without being absorbed. I've noticed that I use less water now that I use a wand. I also use less water due to Rrog pointing out the runoff thing. Makes perfect sense, but I didn't clue in to that until he mentioned it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 9, 2013)

MayoMaster said:


> *Ahh okay. With chemical nutes I usually water to the point of run off, and water less often. I know you don't want run off. So watering more often with less water is the way to go then huh?* Also, you think 30 days is enough time for this mix to cook? or should I still give it the 45 to 60 like you say? I planned on using my left over alfalfa/kelp/ewc/ancient forest as top dressing the plants, and that was all I was gonna top dress with. I guess there are a million ways I could go about this. I feel like I am finally comfortable enough to try this.  And dont you worry, I will make a vermicomposting bin just like you said, it will just be another couple months.


You want to avoid the wet/dry cycles with organics. Remember that the microbes in the soil are feeding your plant, and they do best in an evenly moist environment. If it gets too dry they will go dormant. Your #1 focus should be creating and maintaining a hospitable environment for your soil dwelling critters. They will take care of the rest.


----------



## MayoMaster (Oct 9, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> You want to avoid the wet/dry cycles with organics. Remember that the microbes in the soil are feeding your plant, and they do best in an evenly moist environment. If it gets too dry they will go dormant. Your #1 focus should be creating and maintaining a hospitable environment for your soil dwelling critters. They will take care of the rest.


Ahh I see. So just keep the soil moist not drenched. This will be a fun new thing to learn. I normally do the wet dry cycles. So just keep giving them enough water to keep them constantly moist. Got it. I guess the next step is experience. By the first of november I will build my soil and start the transition. It is going ot be a mess as I do perpetual monthly harvest and am gonna slowly transition everything to organics. But November and December will pretty much be half and half with Chemical An and organics. Lots of fun. I will also be doing a side by side comparison of this soil mix vs AN nutrients that have had great results in the past. This will give all those other synthetic users a reason to switch!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

I run my teas by this rough schedule.

One month old to flowering 1 part tea to 3 parts water

4 to 6 weeks old 1 part tea to 2 parts water

1st week of flowering until 3 weeks left 1:1.

I mix it up based upon signs like stem color, pistil appearance, leaf health, etc. Sometimes 1 part tea and 2 parts water is best the whole way. Each strain has different needs too. I am playing with everything and I keep track of it very well. I really like playing around with different ingredients too. 

I need to graduate to a wand. I always double water. I water with plain water then come back and add my tea 45 mins later. 

How do you pack your soil into your containers? Do you pack in it with some pressure or let it be loose? I have been giving this thought lately pertaining to allowing for truly aerobic conditions within the mix. Soil which is condensed too much encourages the dry spots also.


----------



## MayoMaster (Oct 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I run my teas by this rough schedule.
> 
> One month old to flowering 1 part tea to 3 parts water
> 
> ...


Wait so you water with plain water first then add tea? I thought I was supposed to water with pure tea. Is there a big difference between the two?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 9, 2013)

MayoMaster said:


> Wait so you water with plain water first then add tea? I thought I was supposed to water with pure tea. Is there a big difference between the two?



You don't have to do it that way, but have you seen his plants? Whatever he's doing I would say is a good approach to follow!


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 9, 2013)

I water every 3rd watering with undiluted tea.

I'll water a little bit, then go do something for 10-15min, come back and water a little more, and so forth until I get runoff. You can feel the difference in weight but it helps the soil absorb the water. I've done test with this with success, instead of doing one big watering all at once, little bit little over like an 45min or so.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 9, 2013)

Personally, I try to pack my soil just enough to where it doesn't crater, and canyon on me when I water. I might pack the bottom a tad bit harder so the roots grow into it slower, but mostly just so it doesn't do the cratering. I like the roots to be able to grow out into the medium at will without much resistance. Then I can water them, and know they're getting the full benefit of the soil, and watering. Then they can creep a little into the hotter soil at the bottom, and feed up on what they need to. Seems to be working out ok.

I have to agree with Stow, and Gandalf about watering. I try pretty hard to just keep the soil MOIST, and it seems to keep the plant, and soil happy. I try not to over-water, and have any run-off for the most part. I always thought that ending up with a bunch of water in the bottom is kin to flushing your soil. Not something an organic farmer is looking to do before harvest, or ever really.

Peace & Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

MayoMaster said:


> Wait so you water with plain water first then add tea? I thought I was supposed to water with pure tea. Is there a big difference between the two?


I have just found a way that works for me. If the plants ever call for more I can go for it. If everyone did the same thing it would be boring.


----------



## MayoMaster (Oct 9, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Personally, I try to pack my soil just enough to where it doesn't crater, and canyon on me when I water. I might pack the bottom a tad bit harder so the roots grow into it slower, but mostly just so it doesn't do the cratering. I like the roots to be able to grow out into the medium at will without much resistance. Then I can water them, and know they're getting the full benefit of the soil, and watering. Then they can creep a little into the hotter soil at the bottom, and feed up on what they need to. Seems to be working out ok.
> 
> I have to agree with Stow, and Gandalf about watering. I try pretty hard to just keep the soil MOIST, and it seems to keep the plant, and soil happy. I try not to over-water, and have any run-off for the most part. I always thought that ending up with a bunch of water in the bottom is kin to flushing your soil. Not something an organic farmer is looking to do before harvest, or ever really.
> 
> Peace & Love.


My mentor and I argue about the two week flush before harvest. I don't like the idea of giving them nothing, he doesn't like the idea of chemicals in the end product. It was my call this round and I am going with molasses and half strength emerald triangle killer tea for the last two weeks. I am using AN nutes right now, but I am switching as soon as possible. I absolutely love the idea of never having to think about flushing and depriving these poor girls of all that is holy.

Also, do you find that having a bottom super soil works better than having a single complete soil with everything? I am trying an in-between balance, not too hot- not too cold.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Personally, I try to pack my soil just enough to where it doesn't crater, and canyon on me when I water. I might pack the bottom a tad bit harder so the roots grow into it slower, but mostly just so it doesn't do the cratering. I like the roots to be able to grow out into the medium at will without much resistance. Then I can water them, and know they're getting the full benefit of the soil, and watering. Then they can creep a little into the hotter soil at the bottom, and feed up on what they need to. Seems to be working out ok.
> 
> I have to agree with Stow, and Gandalf about watering. I try pretty hard to just keep the soil MOIST, and it seems to keep the plant, and soil happy. I try not to over-water, and have any run-off for the most part. I always thought that ending up with a bunch of water in the bottom is kin to flushing your soil. Not something an organic farmer is looking to do before harvest, or ever really.
> 
> Peace & Love.


I try to do the exact same thing Myco with my soil. Just enough to avoid the change in structure and density throughout the container. I squeeze my pots too. At least once a week when I sweep the floor. I move the pots once a week too. Just a small rotation. I rotate it back and forth weekly.


----------



## MayoMaster (Oct 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have just found a way that works for me. If the plants ever call for more I can go for it. If everyone did the same thing it would be boring.


I guess I will just wait and see what I develop into. I am getting so excited about switching to organics I can't see to stop learning every single of information available. I know experience will do me wonders, but since I have a month I don't think it will do much harm constantly learning details.  It's all gonna come down to one thing... Space. With the veg tents and bloom rooms, I am in the works of making my space work.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

MayoMaster said:


> I guess I will just wait and see what I develop into. I am getting so excited about switching to organics I can't see to stop learning every single of information available. I know experience will do me wonders, but since I have a month I don't think it will do much harm constantly learning details.  It's all gonna come down to one thing... Space. With the veg tents and bloom rooms, I am in the works of making my space work.


You will find what works for you. Everyone's conditions vary. I find experimentation fun. Have fun with it. If you are not having fun then why do it?


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I squeeze my pots too.


Just to keep things loose, and Happy I assume?


----------



## MayoMaster (Oct 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> You will find what works for you. Everyone's conditions vary. I find experimentation fun. Have fun with it. If you are not having fun then why do it?


I love it. I used to grow then stopped for a few years, now I'm legally doing it so I feel better about it. I sometimes sit in my flower room for an hour just thinking and watching them grow, it's peaceful. 

Anyways, I gotta question for you that I haven't seen discussed too much in my search for organic knowledge. 

Am I gonna get some rock hard buds?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Just to keep things loose, and Happy I assume?


I think it helps break up dry spots. I gently repack it when I mix up the top layer. I worry about anaerobic conditions and killing my good guys.



MayoMaster said:


> I love it. I used to grow then stopped for a few years, now I'm legally doing it so I feel better about it. I sometimes sit in my flower room for an hour just thinking and watching them grow, it's peaceful.
> 
> Anyways, I gotta question for you that I haven't seen discussed too much in my search for organic knowledge.
> 
> Am I gonna get some rock hard buds?


I get some crazy hard flowers with some phenos. If you have a great pheno organics will bring out the best in it. Bud density is no problem.


----------



## MayoMaster (Oct 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I think it helps break up dry spots. I gently repack it when I mix up the top layer. I worry about anaerobic conditions and killing my good guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I get some crazy hard flowers with some phenos. If you have a great pheno organics will bring out the best in it. Bud density is no problem.


This is what I had thought, just needed reassuring. I have some good genetics that already get me some dense goodness. Damnit November, where are you?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2013)

MayoMaster said:


> I love it. I used to grow then stopped for a few years, now I'm legally doing it so I feel better about it. I sometimes sit in my flower room for an hour just thinking and watching them grow, it's peaceful. Anyways, I gotta question for you that I haven't seen discussed too much in my search for organic knowledge. Am I gonna get some rock hard buds?


Certainly! And as your soil reaches second generation, gonna give Hydro yields a run for their money! Just make sure to cook your soil for that minimum 6 weeks. I transplanted a tad early because I didn't expect the phenomenal growth rate on some of my new babies. A few hiccups ensued, but we're pulling through swimmingly. Organic is TITS mate. Best indoor plants I've ever had. Last 'flow table cleaned and packed away...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thanks Hamish and Myco. It's yours. I'll get beans to you Hamish of the crosses. I have been thinking of running some more strains with Blue Dream in them. I have been wanting to pop some MTG beans. I am thinking about Tru Blue which is Turbo Diesel (Sour Kush x Sour Diesel) x Blue Dream. I have a bunch of Blue Dream in SinCity beans too.


Just managed to find this post while catching up... Jeez I always miss everything. Thanks Gandalf. You know there will be nothing I value more in my garden. And that is no BS. I will grow you some HUGE friggin trees in the African sun.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 9, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> HUGE friggin trees in the African sun.


I can see you under one now, reading your favorite book! Don't forget the book light, with sun like that you'll have some dense foliage, LOL!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2013)

OK some updates for you guys.

Dream Beaver 1:













Dream Beaver 2













Dream Beaver 3













The Wicked Witch Of Las Vegas (LVBK)



















Another LVBK pheno


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

They look incredible Hamish. Way to work them. I like the LVBK. What is your plan with them? Did you grab clones? I have a feeling those DBs are going to explode soon. You need to update more bro. At *least *weekly now that things are rocking. I really like seeing your stuff here.  The LVBK sure look kushy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> They look incredible Hamish. Way to work them. I like the LVBK. What is your plan with them? Did you grab clones? I have a feeling those DBs are going to explode soon. You need to update more bro. At *least *weekly now that things are rocking. I really like seeing your stuff here.  The LVBK sure look kushy.


Thanks Bud! Yeah I just figured out I can get nice pics by putting them next to the veg tent and leaving the zip open, indirect MH works quite well. I have cloned my favorite LVBK pheno, yessir! It was the only one with the deep pre98 coffee smell, but with a strong berry overtone on a Chem base. Insanely dank. I worked her into a nice little Myco style bush, so I am going to keep you guys waiting before I show her off. It was the only pheno with branches, the others just make this massive bud on a long stick, not really my style. I wish you could have seen the root balls on the DB, they outgrew their last pots in one week. I'm cloning them for outdoors and flipping them to 12/12 very soon, perhaps even today, otherwise they will just out grow these pots too. Those are 10 gal to give you an idea of scale here... Really fun plants mate, I am enjoying them one helluva lot!!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 9, 2013)

I popped into the library today and grabbed a couple books. After getting home I realized the irony in the titles Cervantes "growers bible" and Gene Logsdon's "Holy shit". lol


----------



## Trousers (Oct 9, 2013)

Ooh Dream Beaver, I believe you can get me through the night


----------



## May11th (Oct 9, 2013)

Look at the stem, thing is as thick as a permanent marker lol


----------



## May11th (Oct 9, 2013)

Why the hell are my pics sideways? I just noticed that, sorry guys.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 9, 2013)

May11th said:


> Look at the stem, thing is as thick as a permanent marker lol
> 
> View attachment 2852103


That is setting up to hold some heavy buds.


----------



## May11th (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope so, I been yielding sbout 1.5 oz per plant and getting one plant a week maybe 2, well I smoke heavy and I tend to give my friends nug too so I run out really quick, but I have a stash but its nasty tasting thc bomb lol do blueberries ususlly yield well? I cant believe anywords othert than who is here becauss their is proof behind words and pictures speak a million. You guys grow so dank buds and I would like to say thank you for being who you are and for growing organics, and for being the most knowledgeable and more help on the net, I think we all will make each other's stuff better and better by useful , simple info right here and sir gandlafs thread, amen to you guys!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 10, 2013)

May11th said:


> I hope so, I been yielding sbout 1.5 oz per plant and getting one plant a week maybe 2, well I smoke heavy and I tend to give my friends nug too so I run out really quick, but I have a stash but its nasty tasting thc bomb lol do blueberries ususlly yield well? I cant believe anywords othert than who is here becauss their is proof behind words and pictures speak a million. You guys grow so dank buds and I would like to say thank you for being who you are and for growing organics, and for being the most knowledgeable and more help on the net, I think we all will make each other's stuff better and better by useful , simple info right here and sir gandlafs thread, amen to you guys!


 I am hearing and seeing only good stuff from the Delicious Seeds Critical+ crosses as far as yields go. There's a CSSH in my little circle I can't wait to run. And from what I have seen Raiderman do, the blueberries can yield pretty decently. Of late I've been growing out bud that I KNEW wasn't going to yield very much, most of them below average but incredibly potent, I also need to change that trend a little. Most of my favourites end up being a tiny bit stingy with the yields, but once a flavour grabs me there's no stopping me from growing it out a few times. I guess the best solution is to have more plants!


----------



## Jessica679 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hard to beat the quality and simplicity of organics.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

I topped my Critical Jack Herer, and just popped the top into a black coffee mug, and have been changing the water daily with tap, and simply adding a single drop of G.H. Rapid Start. I now have the start of some nice roots, and will be able to Xplant in a couple of days. Very easy plant to clone, I would have to say. Very vigorous too, with the 2 tops on the cut happily stretching out a little while she makes roots. I'll get a pic up later.
Peace & Love.


----------



## May11th (Oct 10, 2013)

I have some that stretch really bad so I just been leaning them over and they bush out nicely.


----------



## MayoMaster (Oct 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Certainly! And as your soil reaches second generation, gonna give Hydro yields a run for their money! Just make sure to cook your soil for that minimum 6 weeks. I transplanted a tad early because I didn't expect the phenomenal growth rate on some of my new babies. A few hiccups ensued, but we're pulling through swimmingly. Organic is TITS mate. Best indoor plants I've ever had. Last 'flow table cleaned and packed away...


When you re-amend the soil on the 2nd generation, should I add anymore humus / ewc, or only the dry amendments?


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

May11th said:


> I have some that stretch really bad so I just been leaning them over and they bush out nicely.


Yeah, I can't imagine what this thing is gonna do when she's flipped. She might want about 6 feet or something, LOL. Not the tightest node structure I've come across lately. The Lemon Thai Kush is the same way, all stalk not many side shoots. Peace & Love.

EDIT: Hard to go wrong with extra EWC, I like to add them every time I re-amend. I like to use some extra Humus too, but there is quite a bit in the EWC already. A little bit can go a long way if properly mixed.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Oct 10, 2013)

May11th said:


> I hope so, I been yielding sbout 1.5 oz per plant and getting one plant a week maybe 2, well I smoke heavy and I tend to give my friends nug too so I run out really quick, but I have a stash but its nasty tasting thc bomb lol do blueberries ususlly yield well? I cant believe anywords othert than who is here becauss their is proof behind words and pictures speak a million. You guys grow so dank buds and I would like to say thank you for being who you are and for growing organics, and for being the most knowledgeable and more help on the net, I think we all will make each other's stuff better and better by useful , simple info right here and sir gandlafs thread, amen to you guys!


The THC bomb I grew out was very tasty, a little sweet; not blueberry sweet, but tasty non the less.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

MayoMaster said:


> When you re-amend the soil on the 2nd generation, should I add anymore humus / ewc, or only the dry amendments?


I know there are a few ways to get this done. I'll wait for st0w or Rrog to chime in on this one. I know how the Rev does it. I'll post it up after I get this blunt of Sun Maiden rolled up.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 10, 2013)

MayoMaster said:


> When you re-amend the soil on the 2nd generation, should I add anymore humus / ewc, or only the dry amendments?


I add a bit more, but you don't have to. If you're top dressing with ewc along the way then there is no need to IMO. Just be sure to add some more aeration bits if you add more ewc (your soil will start to compact if you don't). ACT's allow you to really stretch your ewc out as well.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Oct 10, 2013)

Gandalf you're becoming a regular celebrity around here. This is one monster thread!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 10, 2013)

This is my worm bin. I brewed an alfalfa/kelp tea last night and added the spent material to my worm bin along with some dandelions from my yard, and coffee grounds and egg shells from that morning, and then covered it with a layer of shredded cardboard that I had laying around. Everything gets recycled through the worm bin, and in a few weeks I'll have some nice castings that are crawling with beneficial microbes at zero cost to me. Those bags of castings that you are buying are not only expensive, but they are of inferior quality. I've read stories about these commercial worm farms feeding their worms cheap dog food. That can't be good.

I can't stress this aspect of organic growing enough to you mayo. Less than $50 will get you a nice bin set up. I'm going to keep pestering you about this until you get on it!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

The Rev keeps it very simple. The roots of the prior plants hold incredible nutrients for the next run. Toss the old soil, root ball and all, into a large bin or whatever. Break apart the root ball with a shovel. Add water just to the point of being moist. Add a dry source of N at 3 tbs per cft. Let cook at least 30 days. Turn the mix over every 5 days. You can add 1 tsp of molasses per gallon to remoisten the mix and to get the microlife going. 

I personally like to mix in a bunch of ewc too. The Rev swears by a worm bin too. He adds plenty of amendments to his worm bin and collects it in a much better form when the worms are finished. I need a worm bin. 

I want to start to run clones in the same container with the root ball of a finished plant. Is this all reamendded with top dressings and teas?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 2852648
> 
> 
> This is my worm bin. I brewed an alfalfa/kelp tea last night and added the spent material to my worm bin along with some dandelions from my yard, and coffee grounds and egg shells from that morning, and then covered it with a layer of shredded cardboard that I had laying around. Everything gets recycled through the worm bin, and in a few weeks I'll have some nice castings that are crawling with beneficial microbes at zero cost to me. Those bags of castings that you are buying are not only expensive, but they are of inferior quality. I've read stories about these commercial worm farms feeding their worms cheap dog food. That can't be good.
> ...


I am on it. I promise. We all need to do this.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> The Rev keeps it very simple. The roots of the prior plants hold incredible nutrients for the next run. Toss the old soil, root ball and all, into a large bin or whatever. Break apart the root ball with a shovel. Add water just to the point of being moist. Add a dry source of N at 3 tbs per cft. Let cook at least 30 days. Turn the mix over every 5 days. You can add 1 tsp of molasses per gallon to remoisten the mix and to get the microlife going.
> 
> I personally like to mix in a bunch of ewc too. The Rev swears by a worm bin too. He adds plenty of amendments to his worm bin and collects it in a much better form when the worms are finished. I need a worm bin.
> 
> *I want to start to run clones in the same container with the root ball of a finished plant. Is this all reamendded with top dressings and teas?*


I'm with you on that. I'm going to try a couple plants no-till next round.

I"m pretty certain that when doing this you will scratch in some dry amendments on the top and cover with ewc/soil. Then plant a cover crop like clover which will keep the top layer of soil biologically active and fix atmospheric N for you as well. The container then sits for a month or so (being kept moist) while the rootball is being broken down and the new amendments you have added are being processed, becoming bio-available for when you stick your cut in there. Hopefully Rrog will chime in here and clarify this for us.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I know there are a few ways to get this done. I'll wait for st0w or Rrog to chime in on this one. I know how the Rev does it. I'll post it up after I get this blunt of Sun Maiden rolled up.


Right with you brother!


C99 & Blue O.G. Mmmm time for lunch. Peace & Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Right with you brother!
> View attachment 2852664
> 
> C99 & Blue O.G. Mmmm time for lunch. Peace & Love.


I love it. You are the man. C99 and Blue OG in a nice twist. It doesn't get better than that. Everyone should be able to smoke dank like that. Poor souls.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Oct 10, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 2852648
> 
> 
> This is my worm bin. I brewed an alfalfa/kelp tea last night and added the spent material to my worm bin along with some dandelions from my yard, and coffee grounds and egg shells from that morning, and then covered it with a layer of shredded cardboard that I had laying around. Everything gets recycled through the worm bin, and in a few weeks I'll have some nice castings that are crawling with beneficial microbes at zero cost to me. Those bags of castings that you are buying are not only expensive, but they are of inferior quality. I've read stories about these commercial worm farms feeding their worms cheap dog food. That can't be good.
> ...


I found a fella about an hr and half drive from my house. Sells worm casting compost @ $4 a 40lb bag. He starts selling in May, and is usually out within the month. Great stuff. Bought 15 bags last season.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Everyone should be able to smoke dank like that. Poor souls.


I agree!

How about round 2 for digestion!


Same thing with a little Sour Blueberry for some Ummmmmm! Have a great day folks! Peace & Love!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

NoSwagBag said:


> I found a fella about an hr and half drive from my house. Sells worm casting compost @ $4 a 40lb bag. He starts selling in May, and is usually out within the month. Great stuff. Bought 15 bags last season.



I love Maine. Everything is an hour and a half away.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I agree!
> 
> How about round 2 for digestion!
> View attachment 2852704
> ...


Who needs food with that pre lunch smoke and dessert smoke? Damn. Why this is deemed bad by some is beyond me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 10, 2013)

May11th said:


> I have some that stretch really bad so I just been leaning them over and they bush out nicely.


 Do you mean clones? If clones shoot out the top before the roots get going propers, you've got too much light on them. Roots before shoots


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

I think you guys are confused, LOL. I smoke before I eat for a better appetite, and then afterwards to keep it down without issues. I wish I could exist on smoke alone, hell I would be healthy as an athlete. Maybe #3 for understanding, LOL. I'll get on that! Peace & Love.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 10, 2013)

Is there a strain to suppress appetite lol. I'd hate to resort to crack.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

*Kali Mist Pheno 4. *Unmanicured. First smoke at "almost jarring" stage. Spicy and very uplifting. This is the pheno I have chosen to cross with. Sample flower. Frost monster. I am smoking this right now.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

ROFL!! It's hard to tell what's a calyx, or leaf, or what's goin on there. One thing you can see is a crap ton of trich's, Woooooooo! That's some pretty medicine Gandalf. I see now why you chose that particular pheno to breed with. Very impressive bro! Enjoy your meds, after all you do to make your plants as healthy as you get em, you deserve it.
Peace & Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

The nice thing about this strain is you don't have to trim a thing. I hate trimming.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

I seen there was nothing to trim, gotta love that. My I.G. is alot like that. I don't know if it's that frosty though !

Who wants to trim anyways, less trimming, more smoking, ROFL! Peace & Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 10, 2013)

The last few days these threads have REALLY been making me feel like a PHATTY. I could shove a gram and a half in a skin right now and suck it down. I think this is the longest I have gone without toking in 10 years now. Good news is, the LVBK seems to have left all her energy reserves for near the end here. At first I thought there was NO way it would finish in 60 days as advertised. I was wrong. Trichs are all milky, calyxes are swelling almost as if they're seeded. Stigma turning back all of a sudden. I'm willing to wager they'll finish on exactly 60 days, which is 2 weeks from now. That means I will leave them another week as I always do, then they will dry EXACTLY in time for my birthday in November. PERFECT.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I'm willing to wager they'll finish on exactly 60 days, which is 2 weeks from now. That means I will leave them another week as I always do, then they will dry EXACTLY in time for my birthday in November. PERFECT.


Small victories are what drives the soul Hamish. I'm really glad to hear that you'll have some nice meds on your B-day. After the year you've had, you more than deserve it bro.

I like that, "PERFECT"! Sounds like something nice to fixate on!

Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love.

EDIT: Oh, BTW. Killer avatar!


----------



## May11th (Oct 10, 2013)

Dont get super high and drive around in a unknown city without gps, felt like i was gonna die lol


----------



## MayoMaster (Oct 10, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 2852648
> 
> 
> This is my worm bin. I brewed an alfalfa/kelp tea last night and added the spent material to my worm bin along with some dandelions from my yard, and coffee grounds and egg shells from that morning, and then covered it with a layer of shredded cardboard that I had laying around. Everything gets recycled through the worm bin, and in a few weeks I'll have some nice castings that are crawling with beneficial microbes at zero cost to me. Those bags of castings that you are buying are not only expensive, but they are of inferior quality. I've read stories about these commercial worm farms feeding their worms cheap dog food. That can't be good.
> ...


hahahaha dont worry! I am definitely doing the vermicomposting bin. I just need to wait til har..*cough* November.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 10, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Small victories are what drives the soul Hamish. I'm really glad to hear that you'll have some nice meds on your B-day. After the year you've had, you more than deserve it bro.
> 
> I like that, "PERFECT"! Sounds like something nice to fixate on!
> 
> ...


 You sum up the way I am looking at it one hundred percent! That first joint is going to be phenomenal. I can almost feel it already. I am dreaming a helluva lot, and in all my dreams I am trimming bud. Waking up is sometimes just, well, WRONG. No bud to trim. LOL

Oh and the avatar is a pic of the character Mad Hamish where I hijacked my nickname from. He's this geriatric barbarian, deaf as a post, mad as a hatter, with spikes the wheels of his wheelchair and an assortment of deadly/pointy stuff at arm's length. He still pillages and can hold his own in any fight. I like the character, he's true to himself and his purpose to the very last breath  

May 11th... I don't trust GPS so I don't use it. It would be better if it was analogue LOL. I tried to use it once but the damn thing kept trying to steer me up one-way streets.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

I have been there Hamish. It will make it awesome when you do spark up. Go be alone and without worries bro when you do. I do love the avatar. It is cool.

Here are some shots of the chosen *Starlet Kush male. *Cool crosses coming up from him.







I focused the next shot on the opening flower at the bottom left. This guy is outside in the Maine fall.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

Incredible shots Gandalf. What a beautiful specimen he is. You're showing us little glimpses everyday of your choices for breeding. I'm really enjoying the pictorial journey, thanks for taking us along with you. Peace & Love.


----------



## May11th (Oct 10, 2013)

That sure is nice gandalf, I bet when you shake it kief Flys off lol jk I heard this though from a neighborhood outdoor grower lol I busted up laughing when he said that lol


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

He is triched up really well. You can see it on his leaves. He is turbo strong. I tossed all the male except 3 outside a few weeks ago. Most did not like that. He just smiled and said "bring it on". From cozy indoor temps to high 30's at night. I took some clones from a SBD X FB that is still alive outside. I am not sure I will get pollen from this guy but I may. If the weather holds I will but I have ridden this time of the year. There have been 2-3 foot dumps in October recently. They melt quick but stay up in the mountains. If it gets cold and the clones don't take and I lose the pollen shot I will use the tiresias mist for sure. Who knows if the SBD X FB will ever go into production? Either way I am keeping it. Every pheno is a keeper. I swear it. I have crossed the best of the phenos with all the Gage males. 

I am excited to see the LA Haze x (SBD x FB). A GG satty fest. I'll mix in some straight KM here and there too. I am also going to work a Starlet Kush x Kali Mist cross tossing some Daybreaker and OB Ripper Kush phenos. Kali Mist Kush will is on the way boys. I love this as much as anything I have ever done. I know I have great foundation strains. I just want to preserve genetics that deserve to be saved. I also believe firmly that these genetics are really shining in seed form and should be worked further. It is hard to consistently transfer great genetics to predictable outcomes with seeds. I think Gage is consistently doing this.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 10, 2013)

It really does take true breeding genetics to make a decent bean, I think you have a start many dream for. Keeping genetics that won't be around again, and you prefer is the way to go. If you have the room, and time for em, heck yea, why not. You have as solid a foundation as anyone I knew who started making beans, and probably better to be honest. You know your stuff, and also know what a result looks like that you would want in the end. With all the dank you have growing right now, I feel sorry for any cross that doesn't make the cut.....To the COMPOST! I don't predict too many going that route though. I honestly think you're going to end up with some very wild smells, flavors, and terpene profiles across the board.

I honestly couldn't think of a better hobby for someone to have. You take care of your plants, they take care of you. The true definition of, SYMBIOSIS! 

Peace & Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

It sure is fun. Just a hobby like tying flies or any other hobby. Keeps my brain occupied. Way better than drugs.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

*Sun Maiden Pheno 2. 
*






*
Alex Kush Pheno 3. *I apologize for the flash. 





*

Alex Kush P 3
*






*Alex Kush P3

*


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 10, 2013)

Amazing pics Looking frosty


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

*Sun Maiden Pheno 1

*












*Star Pheno 

*


----------



## hyroot (Oct 10, 2013)

^^^You really got some nice strains... They are all dank and fill out really good...


----------



## cancrusher (Oct 10, 2013)

hey guys.

just started up a few new seeds, got them in peat pellets and its the first time ive used these.. just keep them moist and warm until better established?

my other 2 plants arent doing so well, the ak47 auto doesnt look good at all lol, leaves have turned very purple. will i even get anything from it at all or just throw it away?

the other one here is still not looking any better, with the leaves dying off quicker than they can grow new ones. ive drilled holes in the pot to try and help it dry out quicker, but still nearly 2 weeks after watering my moisture meter tells me it is still wet in there. very frustrating.

thinking about getting an autopot, i know this isnt really the thread to discuss it but have any of you guys used one before?


----------



## cancrusher (Oct 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> *Sun Maiden Pheno 1
> 
> *
> 
> ...


mate i would love to taste some of that, looks intense. sick of smoking this fucking shit


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> hey guys.
> 
> just started up a few new seeds, got them in peat pellets and its the first time ive used these.. just keep them moist and warm until better established?
> 
> ...


Do not overwater the pellets. Do not mist them all the time. Leave them alone. Remind me as to what type of soil mix you are going to use? What can you get near you?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

*LA Haze. *Varying phenos. LA Haze is in the back of the first picture too.


























I will show the Afghani Haze pheno when I pull them out for shots.


----------



## cancrusher (Oct 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Do not overwater the pellets. Do not mist them all the time. Leave them alone. Remind me as to what type of soil mix you are going to use? What can you get near you?


pretty much i dont have much of a selection around here, but i want to do it properly this time. would like to maybe get some regular soil and flush all the nutes out? so i can go in clean? i think that might have been my problem before. would like to go completely organic too, not a fan of chems lol


----------



## cancrusher (Oct 10, 2013)

wish i could buy that fox farm ocean forest, looks good


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

If you could start with a great soil as a base we could build an easy mix that will kick ass and that you can use right away. Do not add anything else. This is the Rev's On the Fly TLO Quick mix. No cooking required. It's a bad ass mix according to the Rev. 

1 part perlite
1 part ewc
1 part good bagged organic soil with Mycos in it
1 tbs of dry all purpose, all natural fertilizer with even NPK numbers like 5-5-5 per gallon of soil mix


----------



## cancrusher (Oct 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> If you could start with a great soil as a base we could build an easy mix that will kick ass and that you can use right away. Do not add anything else. This is the Rev's On the Fly TLO Quick mix. No cooking required. It's a bad ass mix according to the Rev.
> 
> 1 part perlite
> 1 part ewc
> ...


i have looked for the worm castings but cant find them anywhere


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 10, 2013)

Have you looked into online orders crusher? I know it will cost you xtra for the shipping but your obviously aware a change needs to come. Make the investment now so you can get to growing properly. I know the frustration of being inexperienced and ill prepared, let me tell you it feels good to have things running smoothly in the grow. I say search ebay for soils and do lots of homework. And don't be afraid to ask these guys anything they're awesome. If you gotta fork out another 30 bucks for shipping then eat peanutbutter and honey sandwiches instead of grabbing some on the go food. Thats what I do.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 10, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Have you looked into online orders crusher? I know it will cost you xtra for the shipping but your obviously aware a change needs to come. Make the investment now so you can get to growing properly. I know the frustration of being inexperienced and ill prepared, let me tell you it feels good to have things running smoothly in the grow. I say search ebay for soils and do lots of homework. And don't be afraid to ask these guys anything they're awesome. If you gotta fork out another 30 bucks for shipping then eat peanutbutter and honey sandwiches instead of grabbing some on the go food. Thats what I do.




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Steelheader3430 again.



*


----------



## May11th (Oct 11, 2013)

Gandalf, superskunk is good,you weren't kidding, I smoked 3 hrs ago and im still high. To bad I had a bad batch of phnenos from nivrvana. They dont put iff much smell after their dry but pack a punch and have a different taste to it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> i have looked for the worm castings but cant find them anywhere


Looks like you and me have similar issues sourcing stuff bro. If you can't find ewc you can substitute with a good organic compost while you get your worm bins going for now. Ordering online will be hard with Aussie customs. I read up a bit and pretty much anything alive or organic gets stopped. Not a bad thing, it is a very sensitive ecology and they are doing what needs to be done. I will get onto my PC in an hour or so and come post some suggestions my thumbs struggle with the phone...


----------



## hyroot (Oct 11, 2013)

Make your own worm castings. Get worms from uncle jims worm farm online or a farm supply.

free fertz are even better.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Make your own worm castings. Get worms from uncle jims worm farm online or a farm supply.
> 
> free fertz are even better.


You can't import live worms from the USA to Australia mate. You can't have any organic stuff sent to the country from abroad, really. The reason is that Australia has one of the most sensitive ecologies on this planet. Anything foreign can cause a shitload of trouble when introduced. Pretty much everything that has been introduced from somewhere else has become a plague. Unfortunately ordering from US online stores is not an option for him. 

I found a good supplier for worms in Oz:

http://www.kookaburrawormfarms.com.au/products.html 

These guys not only have the worms, but the castings also:

http://www.wormsdownunder.com.au/wormfarmproducts.html


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 11, 2013)

cancrusher said:


> i have looked for the worm castings but cant find them anywhere


Do you have room in your yard to start a compost bin/pile? If you want more info on this just say the word.

I would also check and see if there's a local source of compost near you that you could buy (someone may even give it to you). A good source of compost is just as good as vermicompost (or ewc) and is very inexpensive.


edit: MH already covered this. Can't keep up with this thread!


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 11, 2013)

Came to my organic guys for my problem. Some of my fan leaves are turning yellow, and getting some brown spots on them. I'm thinking it's some kind of potassium toxicity, or possibly a phosphorus deficiency. Just need some help IDing and solving.

Plant is 3-4 weeks into flower, the problem is located around the upper middle part of the plant.
I've been feeding it blooming teas, just a starter recipe including seabird guano, high P bat guano, ewc, molasses, and Maxicrop.
I feed every 3rd watering with tea.



Let me know if you need anymore information then that. Thanks


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh Australia?! Damn. Hamish it won't let me give you rep again yet. But it's coming dude. Hang in there crusher.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Came to my organic guys for my problem. Some of my fan leaves are turning yellow, and getting some brown spots on them. I'm thinking it's some kind of potassium toxicity, or possibly a phosphorus deficiency. Just need some help IDing and solving.
> 
> Plant is 3-4 weeks into flower, the problem is located around the upper middle part of the plant.
> I've been feeding it blooming teas, just a starter recipe including seabird guano, high P bat guano, ewc, molasses, and Maxicrop.
> ...


Do you dilute the teas? Can I see the exact amounts of the amendments per gallon? I know it's against the grain in organics but I get a rough ppm range for the dilution of my teas. I think you have overdone it with you teas. I use teas once every 2-3 weeks. Mine are always 1:1 max. It's just my way.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 11, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Do you dilute the teas? Can I see the exact amounts of the amendments per gallon? I know it's against the grain in organics but I get a rough ppm range for the dilution of my teas. I think you have overdone it with you teas. I use teas once every 2-3 weeks. Mine are always 1:1 max. It's just my way.


I never dilute my teas. The recipe is 2 cups of dry mix, (seabird, bat guano, ewc) with 5 tablespoon of maxicrop and molasses. I planned on making another batch today and when it's done in a couple days I can test the ppm.

When I first started teas I was told to feed like I would normal nutes, either every other watering, or every 3 waterings.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

This is for Hamish. It worked bro. I ran teas the whole way with a bubbler on the entire time to keep things fresh. I added new water and fresh tea stuff every 10-14 days. I kept my paint strainer in the res full of my goodies. I ran the pump only until the bottom quarter inch of the blocks were wet. I neglected these to the point of being indifferent as to their survival. They had no direct light ever. They did produce some nice little nugs full of healthy Kali Mist seeds organically grown. If these were under direct light I could have pulled off a killer harvest. I decided early to use it for seeds rather than kill them. I am so glad I did. There was no mold or anything. Don't laugh at the pictures. This was only to see if something could live this way. It turned out to be far better than flowers. I just wrapped all the taller ones together and tied them to the pump cord. Total abuse.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 11, 2013)

The first picture, I thought you were holding a culled plant upside down, LOL. What a cool idea to use em for seed production. I can only imagine how stretchy Kali could get without direct light, LOL. I bet that was fun to deal with, but the idea with fixing them on the cord seems to have worked nicely. After I refocused my gaze on the pics I quickly noticed what was going on, DUH. You should have a nice pull of seeds from those nugs. All it cost you was a little space & time. Gotta love that. 

Who cares what some plants that you completely neglected look like, do I have to remind you what you've been posting the last couple of days. DANK!

Peace & Love.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I never dilute my teas. The recipe is 2 cups of dry mix, (seabird, bat guano, ewc) with 5 tablespoon of maxicrop and molasses. I planned on making another batch today and when it's done in a couple days I can test the ppm.
> 
> When I first started teas I was told to feed like I would normal nutes, either every other watering, or every 3 waterings.


The problem with teas is that people start to use them as they would conventional bottled ferts. I know I made the exact same mistake in my last run. I posted the pictures up about a week ago to discuss the problem I had and how I am handling things differently. Post #1232 on page 124.

I would be very careful with the high P guano. Try plain water for awhile then go back into it with a lighter tea. People always say you can't burn plants with organics. I know you can. I did it.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 11, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> The problem with teas is that people start to use them as they would conventional bottled ferts. I know I made the exact same mistake in my last run. I posted the pictures up about a week ago to discuss the problem I had and how I am handling things differently. Post #1232 on page 124.
> 
> I would be very careful with the high P guano. Try plain water for awhile then go back into it with a lighter tea. People always say you can't burn plants with organics. I know you can. I did it.


Alright. I'll go back and get out the post. So a couple more plain waterings then feed with a diluted tea.

Thanks for info mane. I'm sure loving these teas how healthy the ladies have been looking, now I just got to get my feeding schedule down. I'll have to show off one of my other later I'm harvesting in a week, started teas when she was in week 4, now she is just DANK! She just did a 360 on me completely.
~~~~~~
Went back and read your post on pg 124, defiantly helped me out. Going to give my girls some nice plain water and come back with a little calmer, less P filled tea.

Again thanks


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 11, 2013)

I think we all make that mistake at first. Toxic amounts, are toxic amounts, regardless of chemical or organic base. It's all about the right amount, at the right time. Even with a tea, sometimes, less is more. I just find it easier to help out a plant with a slight def, rather than having to mess with 'lock' is all. So many myths about organics it's sometimes hard to get it right at first, what a shame. I think this thread is helping clear alot of those myths out, thanks Gandalf!

Peace & Love


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I think we all make that mistake at first. Toxic amounts, are toxic amounts, regardless of chemical or organic base. It's all about the right amount, at the right time. Even with a tea, sometimes, less is more. I just find it easier to help out a plant with a slight def, rather than having to mess with 'lock' is all. So many myths about organics it's sometimes hard to get it right at first, what a shame. I think this thread is helping clear alot of those myths out, thanks Gandalf!
> 
> Peace & Love


Read you sig man. How true it is. A village.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright. I'll go back and get out the post. So a couple more plain waterings then feed with a diluted tea.
> 
> Thanks for info mane. I'm sure loving these teas how healthy the ladies have been looking, now I just got to get my feeding schedule down. I'll have to show off one of my other later I'm harvesting in a week, started teas when she was in week 4, now she is just DANK! She just did a 360 on me completely.
> ~~~~~~
> ...



We all need to work together and share what we can with each other to help those when they need it. It's that simple. Keep me in the loop as to progress.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> This is for Hamish. It worked bro. I ran teas the whole way with a bubbler on the entire time to keep things fresh. I added new water and fresh tea stuff every 10-14 days. I kept my paint strainer in the res full of my goodies. I ran the pump only until the bottom quarter inch of the blocks were wet. I neglected these to the point of being indifferent as to their survival. They had no direct light ever. They did produce some nice little nugs full of healthy Kali Mist seeds organically grown. If these were under direct light I could have pulled off a killer harvest. I decided early to use it for seeds rather than kill them. I am so glad I did. There was no mold or anything. Don't laugh at the pictures. This was only to see if something could live this way. It turned out to be far better than flowers. I just wrapped all the taller ones together and tied them to the pump cord. Total abuse.


 And there we have it, folks!! ORGANIC HYDROPONICS!!! This is actually some ground-breaking shit right here. How many times have you heard 'Organics and hydro don't mix'?!?! I've been thinking of ways to make the reservoir a Vortex brewer permanently swirling away. RDWC buckets with badass bubblers. This kind of thing can revolutionise medical growing. Well friggin done brother!!! I am blown away. Only thing I can see wrong is the typical 'low light' stretch. Seriously badass.


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2013)

85% xtreme tea(compost brew) & 15% grow big(hydro)not full organic,but close. the whole grow(lemon diesel x og) at the end she gave me 11 1/2 oz of prime nug.DWC 5GAL BUCKET.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

genuity said:


> 85% xtreme tea(compost brew) & 15% grow big(hydro)not full organic,but close. the whole grow(lemon
> diesel x og) at the end she gave me 11 1/2 oz of prime nug.DWC 5GAL BUCKET.


What are you running there genuity? I was hoping to intern with you next spring and summer. kiss-ass


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

I saw the Lemon D x OG.


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2013)

as in strains,or mediums?..for the most part 2 big bags of fox farm soil,1 big bag of sunshine #4 with micro and other stuff.just started to use gro-kashi.i will post the mix I have used,that I like a lot.loveing the grow G


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

genuity said:


> as in strains,or mediums?..for the most part 2 big bags of fox farm soil,1 big bag of sunshine #4 with micro and other stuff.just started to use gro-kashi.i will post the mix I have used,that I like a lot.loveing the grow G



I would love to see your mix and the way you run your teas. I don't want to embarrass you bro but I just want everyone here to know that I have never seen anyone grow like you. This is Gage Green's go to guy. It is because of genuity and SkunkMunkie that I have become so passionate to grow the best medicine possible. When I saw their pictures I knew I was playing the wrong game. Thanks for popping in.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

Speaking of FF I saw this today over on their site when I was looking up their dry ferts. Looks cool. 

http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/index.php/item/lucky-dog-k-9-kube.html

http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/index.php/item/bush-doctor-coco-loco.html


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

By the way guys the strain in genuity's pic is a strain being tested by Gage. Looks pretty dank.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 11, 2013)

The way your talking about these guys Gandalf makes me want to start over from scratch and erase everything go back to elementary for cannabis lol. 

We need guys like that and guys like you to pass these things down so us younger generation don't ruin it with commercial sales and corporate bulldozers.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> The way your talking about these guys Gandalf makes me want to start over from scratch and erase everything go back to elementary for cannabis lol.
> 
> We need guys like that and guys like you to pass these things down so us younger generation don't ruin it with commercial sales and corporate bulldozers.


Hang around and we will all learn together.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

When you guys are trying a new mix or reamended mix how do you judge it's safety and when do you trust it to commit to it? I usually run 2 clones of different strains at various stages in veg and with different root mass. If things look good in a week then I feel fine with going forward with it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 11, 2013)

I think I have a shit head for a neighbor. I don't want drama (for obvious reasons) but I'm tempted to confront this guy. Looking for some opinions from my organic brothers here....

These guys moved in a couple months ago. They have a couple kids around the age of my kids so it's been kind of nice. Last weekend they were going to Chicago for a family road trip and the people that were supposed to watch their dog backed out last minute. They called us Thursday and asked if we would mind taking their pooch in for the weekend, and we said of course. No problem. So the dog stayed with us Friday, Saturday, and all day Sunday. They got home that evening. The dog was really cool, and we love dogs to begin with, so it was no sweat off my balls to help them out.

Fast forward a couple days, and I get a call at work from my wife on Wednesday. She wasn't pissed or anything, just had to share this odd interaction she had with the husband. My wife had our dog on a leash and was standing on the edge of their property talking with another neighbor. Apparently this guy was watching, and noticed that our dog took a dump on the edge of their lot. Now keep in mind that we have aprox 1 acre lots, so it's not like our dog shit right in front of their door. Our dog was on a retractable leash and my wife had her back turned to the dog while chatting with the other neighbor. My wife wrapped her conversation and proceeded to walk back to our house when the husband hollered across the yard asking my wife if she was planning on picking that up. Of course my wife had no idea what he was talking about, so he proceeded to tell her that our dog crapped on his lawn, and the right thing to do would be to pick it up. My wife obliged, walked home, grabbed a plastic bag, and went back and picked up the tiny turd from our 20lb dog.

On it's face it's really no big deal, and I agree that the courteous thing to do is pick up after your dog, BUT he had to have seen that she wasn't aware of this, and on top of that we just watched THEIR DOG who undoubtedly dumped all over our yard umpteen times over the weekend while we watched him. He's apparently OK with that, but not OK with one stray turd on his property. I want to go over to buddies house and ask him to come pick up the 14 piles of shit that his dog left for us to clean up, but the mrs doesn't want me to confront him knowing that if he gets smart with me I'm likely to slap him upside the head.

I don't know. Maybe I'm over reacting but who does that? I would never holler at a neighbor to do that unless it was a pattern of someones dog constantly shitting on my lawn. If I weren't growing marijuana I would 100% have a chat with him, but in the big picture I'm starting to think that the juice isn't worth the squeeze. How would you guys handle this?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry for the off topic rant, but this has me a little heated.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

genuity said:


> 85% xtreme tea(compost brew) & 15% grow big(hydro)not full organic,but close. the whole grow(lemon diesel x og) at the end she gave me 11 1/2 oz of prime nug.DWC 5GAL BUCKET.


 MY. WORD. I want one!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 11, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I think I have a shit head for a neighbor. I don't want drama (for obvious reasons) but I'm tempted to confront this guy. Looking for some opinions from my organic brothers here....
> 
> These guys moved in a couple months ago. They have a couple kids around the age of my kids so it's been kind of nice. Last weekend they were going to Chicago for a family road trip and the people that were supposed to watch their dog backed out last minute. They called us Thursday and asked if we would mind taking their pooch in for the weekend, and we said of course. No problem. So the dog stayed with us Friday, Saturday, and all day Sunday. They got home that evening. The dog was really cool, and we love dogs to begin with, so it was no sweat off my balls to help them out.
> 
> ...


 Note To Self: Don't mess with a hockey player... If I were you, all I'd do is cross him off my list for possible BBQ invites. One always has to be very careful with neighbours. Things escalate very quickly. I understand, he was kinda rude to your wife, and ALL men will feel greatly annoyed by this. But as long as she's cool and not feeling too offended, then no problem.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 11, 2013)

If that happened to me, I would brush it off my shoulder and go on with life. Sounds like child play to me and honestly I'm probably not old enough to use the words "child play" lol. I am normally the guy that just says in my head "screw it, I have a better life anyways." If that's all he has to do that's hilarious and sad.

Or down a bottle of whiskey and go take a shit on is doorstep and get thrown in jail, if it's worth it  (most of the time it's not )


----------



## hyroot (Oct 11, 2013)

let it go. the dumbass is not worth the trouble. If he tries to get crazy with you. then that's different.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 11, 2013)

Heh! Ya, I likely wont say anything. It is petty nonsense and not worth the trouble it could bring. It wouldn't have fazed me one bit had we not just watched their dog.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

I hear you st0w but if we broke everyone's ass when we wanted to it could get bad. This guy is such a piece of shit that he's not worth it. I would never do a thing again for the prick. If he was up the street I would go and ask him to explain himself but if it makes your wife feel awkward then that's the most important thing. She's right. She'd tell you if it was time to put his ass up against the boards. You are the bigger man by not ripping his arms off. Just my thought. I don't want you to drink 1 drop of alcohol this weekend. Pot only.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 11, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I hear you st0w but if we broke everyone's ass when we wanted to it could get bad. This guy is such a piece of shit that he's not worth it. I would never do a thing again for the prick. If he was up the street I would go and ask him to explain himself but if it makes your wife feel awkward then that's the most important thing. She's right. She'd tell you if it was time to put his ass up against the boards. You are the bigger man by not ripping his arms off. Just my thought. I don't want you to drink 1 drop of alcohol this weekend. Pot only.


Solid advice. His wife seems really nice too, so I don't want her feeling awkward.

Definitely just doobs for me this weekend.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

It's time to start wearing the sweater around the property. If I were you I would wrist shot all his dog's shit onto his property then go use his hose to spray off your stick, all the while wearing full gear. Sorry. The thought of what you could do is just way too good to let go.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Solid advice. His wife seems really nice too, so I don't want her feeling awkward.
> 
> Definitely just doobs for me this weekend.


You're right. It may get a bit awkward around there if you destroyed her husband.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 11, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It's time to start wearing the sweater around the property. If I were you I would wrist shot all his dog's shit onto his property then go use his hose to spray off your stick, all the while wearing full gear. Sorry. The thought of what you could do is just way too good to let go.


LMAO!! Classic. Maybe I'll invite him over for some backyard pond hockey this winter and lay him out a couple times with some hip checks. All legal and by the rules of course.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 11, 2013)

I just asked my wife what she would want me to do. She said she would not want me to go over out of fear that I "would doing something bad". I leave it alone now. See how strong that Alexander Kush is? I am pretty medicated. It tastes like sweet cream cheese. Definitely not as chem heavy as a Joseph OG cross. This was a Larry OG cross.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 11, 2013)

Our wives are right. Definitely the brains of the operation.

I took your advice and burned one. All unicorns and rainbows now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> You're right. It may get a bit awkward around there if you destroyed her husband.


New sig material LMAO...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 12, 2013)

May11th said:


> I hope so, I been yielding sbout 1.5 oz per plant and getting one plant a week maybe 2, well I smoke heavy and I tend to give my friends nug too so I run out really quick, but I have a stash but its nasty tasting thc bomb lol do blueberries ususlly yield well? I cant believe anywords othert than who is here becauss their is proof behind words and pictures speak a million. You guys grow so dank buds and I would like to say thank you for being who you are and for growing organics, and for being the most knowledgeable and more help on the net, I think we all will make each other's stuff better and better by useful , simple info right here and sir gandlafs thread, amen to you guys!


https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/679575-what-you-running-now.html Look at post no 1580... It's another Delicious Seeds strain...


----------



## prosperian (Oct 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> When you guys are trying a new mix or reamended mix how do you judge it's safety and when do you trust it to commit to it? I usually run 2 clones of different strains at various stages in veg and with different root mass. If things look good in a week then I feel fine with going forward with it.


Hey everybody, been offline for a few days and it feels like months. Bored without a grow in my closet. Bought a carbon fiber time trials bike yesterday. Cycling will keep me busy for awhile and keep my mind clear of the closet grow. 

I do the same thing with new mixes or "cooked" batches, test it on a plant before adding to the garden. Hard to tell how hot it's going to be until I see some affect on the test plants. Hope things are going well Gand, nice thread.





st0wandgrow said:


> I think I have a shit head for a neighbor. I don't want drama (for obvious reasons) but I'm tempted to confront this guy. Looking for some opinions from my organic brothers here....
> 
> I don't know. Maybe I'm over reacting but who does that? I would never holler at a neighbor to do that unless it was a pattern of someones dog constantly shitting on my lawn. If I weren't growing marijuana I would 100% have a chat with him, but in the big picture I'm starting to think that the juice isn't worth the squeeze. How would you guys handle this?


I think you chose wisely Stow. No sense sweating the small shit, life is too short. The guy obviously is wound up pretty tight to call your wife out on that infraction. Let it go, if he has any sense of propriety, he's regretting his decision to say anything at all. We are after all guys and do stupid shit on occasion.

[video=youtube_share;-_IlNbsILLE]http://youtu.be/-_IlNbsILLE[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 12, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/679575-what-you-running-now.html Look at post no 1580... It's another Delicious Seeds strain...


That is pretty damn sick.



prosperian said:


> Hey everybody, been offline for a few days and it feels like months. Bored without a grow in my closet. Bought a carbon fiber time trials bike yesterday. Cycling will keep me busy for awhile and keep my mind clear of the closet grow.
> 
> I do the same thing with new mixes or "cooked" batches, test it on a plant before adding to the garden. Hard to tell how hot it's going to be until I see some affect on the test plants. Hope things are going well Gand, nice thread.
> 
> ...


Great to see you Pros.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 12, 2013)

Thought about you when I heard this again today Gandalf. As a Floyd fan, you should appreciate this epic work...

[video=youtube;GNTH1rhJTLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNTH1rhJTLo[/video]


----------



## Trousers (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying some Super Skunk seeds. I love Skunk and I really love Afghani, so yeah.
Anyone have an opinion on G13 Labs versus Sensi Seeds Super Skunk?



I am about 2-3 weeks from finishing my first organic indoor run. 
I learned so much from this forum and as a by product, my vegetable garden was insane this year. 
There is such a good vibe around this organic forum.

Thanks

Don't Burn Out.


----------



## May11th (Oct 12, 2013)

Trousers, I been smoking on superskunk and love it but not a good wake and bake right lol every single person that smokes it w me gets high as shit and then says damn thats good homegrown lol pssst they dont know I do it but I do love compliments.1 joint+2 people = 2+ hours of man im high, hungry and a nap sounds good .

Good day to you all and I wish we could all share eachothers stuff. Sample this that and try this method or that nute, this place is just poppin and im having a good time , talk to all when im sober lol


----------



## prosperian (Oct 13, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I'm thinking of buying some Super Skunk seeds. I love Skunk and I really love Afghani, so yeah.Anyone have an opinion on G13 Labs versus Sensi Seeds Super Skunk?I am about 2-3 weeks from finishing my first organic indoor run. I learned so much from this forum and as a by product, my vegetable garden was insane this year. There is such a good vibe around this organic forum. Thanks Don't Burn Out.


Trouser - man glad to see your happy with the organic grow. I'm sure that with your skills the organic grow will be stellar.

I'm glad I started with organic indoors. Just seemed easier to me than the other methods of growing plants and I've always had good results with organic gardens outdoors.

Super Skunk...G13 when I can. Happy with all my seeds from these guys, but I haven't grown that specific strain from them, yet.

I agree with you, the organic folks on RIU were a real benefit when I started down the path. Tons still to learn and that keeps it interesting for me.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 13, 2013)

Can we all sign a petition to get Gandalf to bring back the ol' RKS

1) Red


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 13, 2013)

Don't use your teas more than every 2-3 weeks. 

RedCarpet.....harder to find then I thought. Have you run anything with the RKS in it?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 13, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Don't use your teas more than every 2-3 weeks.
> 
> RedCarpet.....harder to find then I thought. Have you run anything with the RKS in it?


Reserva's. Popped 6 and only 1 was a keeper. The structure was viney and weak. Amazing butthole smell (if that makes sense) and clear fun buzz. Only got a zip from 6 weeks veg. Heard from other reviews it's a low yielder too. No disrespect to RP as they are pros.


----------



## May11th (Oct 13, 2013)

Just had deathstar and I want a clone bad! If that stuff went global itd be amazing, heard of a strain w reported 32% thc called illunium or something like that. I have the papers and might have my hands on a cut. I went shopping again and if your ever in michigan stop in at the temperence hydro store called cultivationa innovations, top notch people who have done it all and their just great ppl, thanks mike and dave! Hooking me up with info and products.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 13, 2013)

Death star is a clone only strain like afghanni bull rider( i once had) or old school master kush (had also, just popped my last 2 seeds i made) cali connect has a cross of deathstar and sfv og = jedi kush and they worked with team deathstar to make it

http://store.thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/seeds/Jedi Kush seeds

its sensi star x with sour diesel so you can always try to breed it.

https://www.seedboutique.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=577

http://dnagenetics.com/sour-diesel


----------



## May11th (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah but they have special cuts, death star has sensi star plus ecsd, very special ecsd, I hear a strain called illudium that has been tested at 32% thc. Both of these are around in my area but I dont want to trust anyone. That death star sfv would be great, I have a friend that grows death berry, shit looks unreal, amazing quality for non famous breeders.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 14, 2013)

32%?!?! Talk about gateway.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 14, 2013)

I believe the 32%. That must be fun. I have heard about these cuts from friends at Gage. A few of the guys have the real deal Ohio cuts. It is so great a strain they went from CA to OH and back for them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't know if I'm getting old but... That sounds a bit TOO strong for my personal liking. Holy Black Jesus and All His SinMint Flowers! Imagine the hash you'd make from that...


----------



## May11th (Oct 14, 2013)

Im not the type to want to smoke all day so maybe 2 hits and be good for 5 hrs lol 

There is barely any info on it.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 14, 2013)

My wife just took a knife hit of some scissor hash, and is complaining about being too high! lol. Is it normal for your buds to lose half of their girth after 2 days of drying? I took one early for my wife and it sure did shrink. I also could contribute this to flowering under mh light couldn't I? Sure wish I could smell, and smoke for that matter.


----------



## May11th (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah steelheader they lose 80% of their weight on average due to evaporation and they shrink up too, just apart of life as a grower.

Scissor hash is my favorite smoke, potent and it makes me have a munchie overdose. Go to a chinese buffet and smash! Drink 5 mountain dews and make them refill their general tsos chicken multiple times lol weed+food is great .


----------



## May11th (Oct 14, 2013)

Mh lights during last stage of growth supposedly add denseness and resin, tried this method but saw no difference, I used a 6500 eye hortilux but I hear ppl using the 10k with success.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 14, 2013)

^^^^Add some cmh. uv IR and 660 red. Uv will add trichomes. IR will make denser, 660 red will add weight


----------



## May11th (Oct 14, 2013)

How can we do that with 1 bulb hyroot?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 14, 2013)

May11th said:


> How can we do that with 1 bulb hyroot?


Hang it vertically in the center. Philips allstart 330 on a 400w mag ballast

View attachment 2857845

400 watt light package

Then get a philips allstart 330 cmh. Keep the cheap hps bulb as back up. The cmh pulls 330w plus 5 -10 watts extra from ballast too. The cmh runs cooler than a 250w hps and has higher par (umole/s) than a 600 watt hps.

You can swap the reflector for a vertical mogul .
*
http://growershouse.com/400w-economy-lighting-package

http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmallstart.htm
*

or you can go the t5 method add some wave point coral waves and zoo med flora suns



Zoo med Flora suns
*
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produc...9&pcatid=23649

*Wave point Coral wave
*
http://www.petmountain.com/product/a...tor-lamps.html*

View attachment 2857840


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks hyroot! I'm running a 1000 watt mh cause it was free and thats all I got. But I will keep this in mind for the future.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 14, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Thanks hyroot! I'm running a 1000 watt mh cause it was free and thats all I got. But I will keep this in mind for the future.


They make an 860w allstart cmh that runs off a 1000w. It may run on a digi ballast 50- 60 Hz . Dna runs theirs on digi's and theirs is phililps allstart rebranded


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 14, 2013)

Mine is an old school magnetic ballast.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 14, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Mine is an old school magnetic ballast.


they do run on mags , mh or switchable. The 860's might run on digis. Get them from same place advanced tech link in above post.


----------



## May11th (Oct 14, 2013)

Hell yes hyroot, good work man.


----------



## Herb Man (Oct 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I think I have a shit head for a neighbor. I don't want drama (for obvious reasons) but I'm tempted to confront this guy. Looking for some opinions from my organic brothers here....



It's a tricky one.

Firstly, a lot of people don't use retractable leads properly and you end up walking into the lead or the dog rounds a corner with the owner way behind, not effectively supervising the dog.

Likewise your wife wasn't properly supervising your dog.

So even though you dog-sat for me and I would return the favor, I would still alert your wife that your dog had just shat on my lawn.

Your wife would/should appologise and pick up that shit immediately, because she would have her dog shit kit with her.

I would bid her a good day wave and she would do likewise and that would be that. 

Doesn't mean he doesn't appreciate the favor or wouldn't return it.

But if a dog shits on your lawn, the owner needs to pick it up.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 15, 2013)

Herb Man said:


> It's a tricky one.
> 
> Firstly, a lot of people don't use retractable leads properly and you end up walking into the lead or the dog rounds a corner with the owner way behind, not effectively supervising the dog.
> 
> ...


I installed an army of dung beetles on my lawn. Them turds barely hit the ground before they are balled up and rolled away. They actually cue up when the dog gets ready to drop one. Amazing little buggers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 15, 2013)

And I just found a Boomslang of 1.2 meters in my attic. Too quick for me to catch up there. He will just have to be a nice snakey and leave me alone.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 15, 2013)

Herb Man said:


> It's a tricky one.
> 
> Firstly, a lot of people don't use retractable leads properly and you end up walking into the lead or the dog rounds a corner with the owner way behind, not effectively supervising the dog.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I don't know bro. Under normal circumstances I would agree with you. If she would have noticed that the dog took a crap I'm positive she would have picked it up. We're not the red-neck neighbors that let our dog run around and deuce all over the place. Not sure I agree with your retractable leash etiquette either. She wasn't taking the dog for a walk. She was outside in our yard with the dog, the neighbor lady started chatting with her, so she walked over and figured she better put our dog on a leash so he wasn't running around.

I just don't feel it's very neighborly to call someone out like that. If it were a random person walking their dog, and stood there and watched as their pet crapped on your yard then I feel you would have every right to say something. That's just being rude not to pick up after your pet. In this case she didn't see it happen. Add to that the fact that we just watched their dog (and picked up a dozen piles of his shit over the weekend) so I feel like he was out of line. I could be wrong here, though. I guess I'm just putting myself in his shoes and expecting him to respond to the situation like I would have.

Either way, I can't wait for him to ask me for another favor so I get to tell him "sure, right after you come pick up your dogs shit all over my yard from 4 months ago".


----------



## Herb Man (Oct 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I just don't feel it's very neighborly to call someone out like that. If it were a random person walking their dog, and stood there and watched as their pet crapped on your yard then I feel you would have every right to say something. That's just being rude not to pick up after your pet. In this case she didn't see it happen. Add to that the fact that we just watched their dog (and picked up a dozen piles of his shit over the weekend) so I feel like he was out of line.
> 
> 
> Either way, I can't wait for him to ask me for another favor so I get to tell him "sure, right after you come pick up your dogs shit all over my yard from 4 months ago".



I hear you man, I would feel kinda pissed off too, that post was looking at it from entirely his perspective.

He could have just chilled, to see if it was a pattern of behavior.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 15, 2013)

Herb Man said:


> I hear you man, I would feel kinda pissed off too, that post was looking at it from entirely his perspective.
> 
> He could have just chilled, to see if it was a pattern of behavior.


Right on. It's all about patterns, not isolated incidents. Maybe he got out of the wrong side of the bed and stepped on a lego brick that morning. Lego bricks can ruin anybody's day.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Right on. It's all about patterns, not isolated incidents. Maybe he got out of the wrong side of the bed and stepped on a lego brick that morning. Lego bricks can ruin anybody's day.


Lego brick LMFAO!!! I think a Barbies foot is right up there. Just laughed so hard I wheezed.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 15, 2013)

I hate snakes Hamish. Here is a quick fact....Maine has no poisonous snakes.


----------



## MayoMaster (Oct 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, I don't know bro. Under normal circumstances I would agree with you. If she would have noticed that the dog took a crap I'm positive she would have picked it up. We're not the red-neck neighbors that let our dog run around and deuce all over the place. Not sure I agree with your retractable leash etiquette either. She wasn't taking the dog for a walk. She was outside in our yard with the dog, the neighbor lady started chatting with her, so she walked over and figured she better put our dog on a leash so he wasn't running around.
> 
> I just don't feel it's very neighborly to call someone out like that. If it were a random person walking their dog, and stood there and watched as their pet crapped on your yard then I feel you would have every right to say something. That's just being rude not to pick up after your pet. In this case she didn't see it happen. Add to that the fact that we just watched their dog (and picked up a dozen piles of his shit over the weekend) so I feel like he was out of line. I could be wrong here, though. I guess I'm just putting myself in his shoes and expecting him to respond to the situation like I would have.
> 
> Either way, I can't wait for him to ask me for another favor so I get to tell him "sure, right after you come pick up your dogs shit all over my yard from 4 months ago".


Just go to his lawn, drop your pants and leave a steamy pile, then say, "Hey! Just fertilizing your lawn as you have fertilized mine!!!"


----------



## May11th (Oct 15, 2013)

Gf is gone so I must get a fix on my daily pussy, I shall go dry hump the shit out of some nasty strippers lmao


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 15, 2013)

MayoMaster said:


> Just go to his lawn, drop your pants and leave a steamy pile, then say, "Hey! Just fertilizing your lawn as you have fertilized mine!!!"


http://youtu.be/XQEIO3Kxvak


----------



## hyroot (Oct 15, 2013)

Im afraid to click on that link Red. I know I can't un-see it so I don't want to chance it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 16, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I hate snakes Hamish. Here is a quick fact....Maine has no poisonous snakes.


 That's pretty cool. I've gotten used to them now. We find quite a few different kinds on my land:

Berg Adder - Mildly Venomous
Puff Adder - VERY Dangerous
Cape Cobra - Most potent neurotoxic venom of all African snakes
Boomslang - Incredibly venomous, neurotoxic, fast as all hell

Only one that bothers me is the Puff Adder. The other guys will give you fair warning and move away themselves. Boomslang in particular is very shy. Super fast, graceful and elegant. The one yesterday got a HUGE fright same as I did. It was a really close call. They puff up when extremely threatened, and this one puffed up all the way to it's tail. It was within half a second of a strike. I high-tailed it back into the attic (was on my way out, my office is up there) only to see it slither in at high speed and go hide amongst a bunch of stored boxes. It's a DADDY too. Never seen one quite that big. Now I'm walking in there using two old geyser drip-trays as armour LOL. No fucking way to catch it up there. Which would be stupid to attempt anyhow. ONLY people that ever get bitten by Boomslang are snake handlers and snake park workers. Long as you don't screw with it, it's a very chilled snake.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 16, 2013)

She likes snakes on this plane......


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 16, 2013)

Male Boomslang, I pretty much sat on this one. He came slithering out between my feet. Hard to see 'em as dangerous.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 16, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Male Boomslang, I pretty much sat on this one. He came slithering out between my feet. Hard to see 'em as dangerous.


That is cool. I loved the descriptions of the snakes too. Awesome. Super interesting to see things there.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 16, 2013)

BB has 1/2 off Blue Pit...get em while it's hot!! I'll 12/12 from seed just to beat Gand to pics! #FHyroot lol


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 16, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> BB has 1/2 off Blue Pit...get em while it's hot!! I'll 12/12 from seed just to beat Gand to pics! #FHyroot lol


It is the best deal in beans by far. I'm almost done with the pics.  I'll be leaving the grid soon.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 16, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> That's pretty cool. I've gotten used to them now. We find quite a few different kinds on my land:
> 
> Berg Adder - Mildly Venomous
> Puff Adder - VERY Dangerous
> ...


That's very interesting Hamish! I am deathly afraid of snakes so I wouldn't do well living in SA .... but I'd love to visit some time.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 16, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's very interesting Hamish! I am deathly afraid of snakes so I wouldn't do well living in SA .... but I'd love to visit some time.


 Most of the time you won't see 'em. Odds of you running into one somewhere in S.A are really low. My land is a bit of a refuge for them, we've got monocultures all around us, no habitat, no food. They like my place because we've still got food and good habitat. It's a good sign.
Healthy land. And last year I saw few snakes, but had a mouse plague. Bet you it's going to be a lot less mousey around here lol...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 16, 2013)

I love this thread. Buds, snakes, organics, friendship, etc.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 16, 2013)

Friggin Red Sox!

We'll see if the Tigers remember how to hit a baseball today...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 16, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Friggin Red Sox!
> 
> We'll see if the Tigers remember how to hit a baseball today...


What a great game. I knew Lackey was going to pitch lights out. Verlander is just the best. Period. I saw your Wolverines against Penn State this weekend. That was crazy too. Then Monday a one goal win for the Red Wings. Exciting stuff.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 16, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> What a great game. I knew Lackey was going to pitch lights out. Verlander is just the best. Period. I saw your Wolverines against Penn State this weekend. That was crazy too. Then Monday a one goal win for the Red Wings. Exciting stuff.


I was counting on a win out of either Scherzer or Verlander. Fister is very good, but he doesn't have the overpowering stuff that the other 3 have. He's more of a ground ball guy. The Tigers will need to put up some runs on Peavy. I'm thinking the Sox go up 3-1 today. That will be a tough road back if that's the case.

I still can't believe that the Tigers blew game 2. That one could cost them the series. Must have been an amazing day in Boston on Sunday with a come back win from the Patriots and the Red Sox!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 16, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I was counting on a win out of either Scherzer or Verlander. Fister is very good, but he doesn't have the overpowering stuff that the other 3 have. He's more of a ground ball guy. The Tigers will need to put up some runs on Peavy. I'm thinking the Sox go up 3-1 today. That will be a tough road back if that's the case.
> 
> I still can't believe that the Tigers blew game 2. That one could cost them the series. Must have been an amazing day in Boston on Sunday with a come back win from the Patriots and the Red Sox!


It was a really cool day. I was hoping the B's would have come back on the Wings. I think the Tigers-Sox series is a complete toss up.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 16, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It was a really cool day. I was hoping the B's would have come back on the Wings. I think the Tigers-Sox series is a complete toss up.


I think the winner of tonight's game wins the series. If Boston wins there is no way the Tigers will win 3 straight to take the series. If the Tigers win, it will be really tough for the Sox to win 2 out of 3 against Sanchez, Scherzer, and Verlander. The Tigers look like the better team on paper imo, but the Sox are way more clutch. The guys with the big sticks on the Tigers don't look hungry to me. Fielder is a joke. He looks like he'd rather be on a beach in the Caribbean with a drink in his hand. What a frustrating team to watch.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 16, 2013)

I have no batteries charged so I don't have pics yet, but Dream Beaver ladies just hit flower, day one, 6 days after flip. Out of the 5 I put to flower, I have 5 girls. Some of them I thought were boys at first, made these little 'balls' on the lower nodes. Most of those 'balls' have turned into leaves. Never seen that before. Pleasantly surprised, though. 
Got 2 LVBK ladies awaiting pollen, second batch of 5 went into flowering room 2 days ago, I let the LVBK flower for a while first, hoping I get my boy in time lol...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 16, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I think the winner of tonight's game wins the series. If Boston wins there is no way the Tigers will win 3 straight to take the series. If the Tigers win, it will be really tough for the Sox to win 2 out of 3 against Sanchez, Scherzer, and Verlander. The Tigers look like the better team on paper imo, but the Sox are way more clutch. The guys with the big sticks on the Tigers don't look hungry to me. Fielder is a joke. He looks like he'd rather be on a beach in the Caribbean with a drink in his hand. What a frustrating team to watch.


That's funny what you said about Prince Fielder but you forgot to add the sandwich You know he don't skip no meals


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey gang when I was trimming the buds it made my eyes water. The flowers seemed to put off some fumes is that Normal? It smells kinda sour and sharp. Best I can tell anyway with my loss of olfactory nerves. It's definitely not as pleasant as I remember fresh cannabis to smell. Is it normal and strain dependent.?


----------



## May11th (Oct 16, 2013)

So what is everyones medium for planting young clones and seedlings, im struggling in that department.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 16, 2013)

May11th said:


> So what is everyones medium for planting young clones and seedlings, im struggling in that department.


soil mix - recycled soil, compost, worm castings, kelp meal.
once they got 6 nodes. Top dress more nutes. 

water with plenty of enzyme teas.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 17, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Hey gang when I was trimming the buds it made my eyes water. The flowers seemed to put off some fumes is that Normal? It smells kinda sour and sharp. Best I can tell anyway with my loss of olfactory nerves. It's definitely not as pleasant as I remember fresh cannabis to smell. Is it normal and strain dependent.?


Jeeez that sounds DANK. If it smells like ammonia that would be a problem but sour sharpness just sounds incredibly DANK.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 17, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Hey gang when I was trimming the buds it made my eyes water. The flowers seemed to put off some fumes is that Normal? It smells kinda sour and sharp. Best I can tell anyway with my loss of olfactory nerves. It's definitely not as pleasant as I remember fresh cannabis to smell. Is it normal and strain dependent.?


yeah its normal. 2 of my 3 NL og phenos and the old school master kush I had causes my eyes to water to. I think it may have something to do with stronger potency and ratios of thc, cbd, cbg, cbn. 

let us know if when first smoke after a little cure your mouth goes a little numb. Mine does from those same strains.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 17, 2013)

You got that onion bud aka bunion! Anyway, I mixed some brown rice fungi in my 6 week old cooking soil about a week ago. Now I have about 10 cubic feet of some sweet vinegary "summer's eve" smelling soil. Is this just from the brown rice getting decomposed? Can I plant in this yet? Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have no batteries charged so I don't have pics yet, but Dream Beaver ladies just hit flower, day one, 6 days after flip. Out of the 5 I put to flower, I have 5 girls. Some of them I thought were boys at first, made these little 'balls' on the lower nodes. Most of those 'balls' have turned into leaves. Never seen that before. Pleasantly surprised, though.
> Got 2 LVBK ladies awaiting pollen, second batch of 5 went into flowering room 2 days ago, I let the LVBK flower for a while first, hoping I get my boy in time lol...


I once tossed a Afghani that I thought was male as it put out little ball looking things. 
Didn't toss the second plant when it did the same thing and it was female.

D'OH!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 17, 2013)

May11th said:


> So what is everyones medium for planting young clones and seedlings, im struggling in that department.



1 part Happy Frog
1 part Coco
1 part Perlite

Make sure the coco is washed of salts. Thats all the mix is.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 17, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You got that onion bud aka bunion! Anyway, I mixed some brown rice fungi in my 6 week old cooking soil about a week ago. Now I have about 10 cubic feet of some sweet vinegary "summer's eve" smelling soil. Is this just from the brown rice getting decomposed? Can I plant in this yet? Sorry wrong thread.


I am adding Rrog's Brokashi to my cooking mixes. Tell us about what your doing. How did you go about getting the brown rice fungi?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 17, 2013)

Weekly Update time  Things are looking stellar. LVBK is getting close, the one pheno smells like strong black pepper and eucalyptus, with a lasting chemmy undertone. It's kinda like a face full of mace, except delicious. The other is like fruit and disinfectant LOL. Both are highly astringent smells. Incredibly dank. If the smoke is anything like the smell is indicating, the low yields be damned, I'm growing more. 
Dream Beaver is really bloody kickass. Only a single topping at the third node, and they are growing into perfect little bushes. I only carried 3 of them to the good light, but I'll show you all 5 phenos. I like the stretchy one, she's elegant as fuk, I can see she's going to get leggy and give me some headaches. Like all the best girls do.
But my favourite is the one I am naming 'Milla' see if you can guess which one she is  They are all the same identical green colour BTW. I only got it to come out right using the flash with one or two pics. Getter better at the photography slowly LOL. 







^^ LVBK 'berry' pheno ^^



















^^LVBK 'Mace' pheno^^













^^Dream Beaver P1^^













^^DB P2 (the leggy one)^^













^^DB P3^^







^^DB P4^^







^^DB P5^^


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 17, 2013)

Undercook the brown rice nice n firm like May 11 likes, let kewl to room temp, sprinkled some HF soil conditioner on top of rice, spray till moist like May 11, and set on top of my cooked soil in dark. Just takes 4-5 days until it's fungi caked. I mixed up the rice and IMOs for a couple more days, then the shit gets really thick like May 11. I top dressed first time I made, 2nd time I tried a tea with fish hydrolysate and alfalfa (very little molasses), this time I put it in my soil. Dirt really smells like May 11...I mean douche. JK May 11..it's cuz I like you. Got the brown rice idea from Rrog and the tea ingredients from Stow. Also check out Bryan McGrath's Korean Farming and IMO series on YouTube. He explains it much better than I.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 17, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am adding Rrog's* Brokashi* to my cooking mixes. Tell us about what your doing. How did you go about getting the brown rice fungi?


Are you trying to isolate male microbes?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks great Hamish. Very healthy. DBP2 is Milla. Those flowers look really frosty. Mace? That will be some potent smoke. I love the updates. Keep them coming.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 17, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you trying to isolate male microbes?


Yeah, I hear the male microbes are the bomb.  Bokashi. Damn Red Wings fan.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 17, 2013)

Looking beautiful Hamish!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 17, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Yeah, I hear the male microbes are the bomb.  Bokashi. Damn Red Wings fan.


LOL!! Only kidding. I can't help myself


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 17, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you trying to isolate male microbes?


 I just got tea out my nose thanks to you. First time since I was a kid, damn. ROFL, I almost died. Damn that was funny.


----------



## May11th (Oct 17, 2013)

Redcarpet, jackass haha. im having trouble finding time to attend my garden but temps are at a range of 60-70 and plants are doing great, my blueberries stretched out and are getting very bushy and my carmelo is really getting hairy, I think I may get the biggeat yield I have ever got yet with one of the 3 carmelos I have going. They all are very similar, I can see it being a 10 -12 week flowering strain, im at week 6 and she is showing some yellowing and looks like the soil isnt doing so great, I have clones coming up 4 weeks behind that all are in better soil and they got trained alot better with a 3 month veg time, their roots look great and they are in 3-4 gallon pots .

I have a question, has anyone transplanted in the first week of flower and would you advise against it? I have smart pots and grow bags that I think are a ton better than nursery pots. I recently made up 200 gallons of flower soil and 120 of veg, 30 of seedling, im trying to get more going so I will have a shit ton on recycled, amended soil that has been cooking for 6 month to a year. Lowes sells 100 gallon containers for 8 bucks so I got 10 of them lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 17, 2013)

May11th said:


> Redcarpet, jackass haha. im having trouble finding time to attend my garden but temps are at a range of 60-70 and plants are doing great, my blueberries stretched out and are getting very bushy and my carmelo is really getting hairy, I think I may get the biggeat yield I have ever got yet with one of the 3 carmelos I have going. They all are very similar, I can see it being a 10 -12 week flowering strain, im at week 6 and she is showing some yellowing and looks like the soil isnt doing so great, I have clones coming up 4 weeks behind that all are in better soil and they got trained alot better with a 3 month veg time, their roots look great and they are in 3-4 gallon pots .
> 
> *I have a question, has anyone transplanted in the first week of flower and would you advise against it?* I have smart pots and grow bags that I think are a ton better than nursery pots. I recently made up 200 gallons of flower soil and 120 of veg, 30 of seedling, im trying to get more going so I will have a shit ton on recycled, amended soil that has been cooking for 6 month to a year. Lowes sells 100 gallon containers for 8 bucks so I got 10 of them lol


I have not, but many people advise against it. The theory being that the plants energy will be refocused to root growth instead of foliage and bud-site production.


----------



## May11th (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you. Hey everyone I been running a somewhat local pruduct called organically done out of franklin, michigan and was trying to get feedback for I cant find anything on the net. I have a large list of amendments now lol


----------



## May11th (Oct 17, 2013)

Pulled a bozo move and didnt flush coco well. Someone kick me in the balls repeatedly.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 17, 2013)

Flush as in pre-rinse, or as in after nutes?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Jeeez that sounds DANK. If it smells like ammonia that would be a problem but sour sharpness just sounds incredibly DANK.


No ammonia smell. Just astringent as you described one of your LVBK'S 



hyroot said:


> yeah its normal. 2 of my 3 NL og phenos and the old school master kush I had causes my eyes to water to. I think it may have something to do with stronger potency and ratios of thc, cbd, cbg, cbn.
> 
> let us know if when first smoke after a little cure your mouth goes a little numb. Mine does from those same strains.


My wife says it doesn't make her mouth go numb or taste funny. She says it just taste's like weed. lol She has been spoiled. She's never even seen dirt weed, much less smoked any. I grew up in So. Cal. and smoked shit loads of really bad weed. We used to get the original diesel. The stuff brought over in truck's fuel tanks from Mexico. Once my buddy got a 1/4 lb that was the shape of a shoe sole. Fun times. 

Thanks for getting back to me guys.


----------



## May11th (Oct 17, 2013)

Like pre rinse. I hope the ladies make it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 18, 2013)

May11th said:


> Pulled a bozo move and didnt flush coco well. Someone kick me in the balls repeatedly. View attachment 2862354


 Damn, that looks rough. I am done with coco grows. Not hydro, not conducive to organic either. What does your runoff's pH and EC test at?... Looks like badass pH lockout to me. You been using teas in that stuff? Teas + coco = EPIC fails.


----------



## May11th (Oct 18, 2013)

No teas yet, I have ran coco before with no issues but yeah they look horrible. One of my best mothers is 5 months old In coco and top dressed w fox farm soil conditioner and its doing great, I run teas through it too. I never checked ph or ec as I dont own the equipment to do so. I may go get some peat moss to add to all my straight coco bins . Stuff seems finicky for me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 18, 2013)

May11th said:


> No teas yet, I have ran coco before with no issues but yeah they look horrible. One of my best mothers is 5 months old In coco and top dressed w fox farm soil conditioner and its doing great, I run teas through it too. I never checked ph or ec as I dont own the equipment to do so. I may go get some peat moss to add to all my straight coco bins . Stuff seems finicky for me.


 Yeah it can tread a pretty fine line. See if you can get some pH testing strips from the drugstore, they're pretty cheap. I'm willing to wager if you test the run off it will come out below 5.5. I had this exact same problem a while ago. Coco has zero buffering capacity so pH can go on this rampant rise/fall. Flushing the stuff takes forever too. But you really do have to measure the run off, that's the big trick with coco grows. If pH or EC test differently running out than going in, that's how you tell you've got a problem inside the bag. Not like any hydro I've run before that stuff.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 18, 2013)

I know a dispensary grower and they use coco and organic teas with no bottled nutes. 
They have a giant tea brewer that runs constantly. They get very good yields, or so he says. The weed is pretty good.
Like most dispensaries they do not cure properly so I couldn't get a good handle on what organic coco is like.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know how the hell you grew in coco without a descent PH meter. Was it organic or DTW? Sorry bout your girls May. I'd try flushing with PH'd water of 5.8 with a light veg/Calmag solution. Gotta have a PH pen with coco.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 18, 2013)

Don't feel too bad May. We all run into shitstorms growing. It's part of the game. It's always something.  

I would mix FFHF into the coco. Add some ewcs and perlite too. This is the base mix for the Rev.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 18, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Don't feel too bad May. We all run into shitstorms growing. It's part of the game. It's always something.
> 
> I would mix FFHF into the coco. Add some ewcs and perlite too. This is the base mix for the Rev.


Coco works really nicely in soil mixes I must say. And I have cut soil with coco just before planting too (I was a bit short, whoops) and the plants in those pots actually got going a lot faster too. SHOE on the gage forums also told me they are experimenting with more coco in their mixes to get larger yields out of smaller pots. On it's own, I can't say I like the stuff all that much. I did however get it PERFECT, right before I made the full switch to LOS. Trick is to treat it like hydro, but feed it like soil. 
I got badass results keeping pH at 6.1 to 6.2 for every watering, my mix was FAST draining, 50/50 fibres and croutons no pyth with about 1/4 of it perlite. I fed at an EC of 1.5, then two pure pH'd waters when needed, then one with a bit of CaMg+ and nothing else, then feed at EC of 1.5, repeat. The stuff holds and builds salts like nobody's business. I found out recently that it is that exact quality of it that makes it one of the main things used in cleaning up chemical spills. I never knew that. 
It really does kick ass in soil mixes.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 18, 2013)

Here is my latest shitstorm. This is so May knows he's not alone. 

I always run my veg room at 24/0. I thought I would cut the hours to 19/5 about *ten* days ago. My Engineers' Dream phenos must be very photsensitive because they are looking to be going into bloom. I switched things back to 24/0 the minute I noticed this. I also cut a bunch of clones of each pheno just in case I could not revert the plants to veg. I am cool with not using the plants for clones until the spring, so I will wait them out. I am thinking it may take 2 months to straighten them out. I can't overestimate the love I have for these phenos. 

Anyone ever run into this? I took clones of the lowers which were not showing any pre flowers or beginning of budsets. What do you guys think are the chances of these reverting back to veg? I am brewing a tea that is intended for the veg cycle and will use it tomorrow night. 

The point to be learned here is to always slowly alter such light cycles.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 18, 2013)

Some strains are like that. Blackberry OG out of Humby will flower in18/6. It has to be kept at least at 20/4 to stay at veg.. Maybe something in the breeding process..


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 18, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Some strains are like that. Blackberry OG out of Humby will flower in18/6. It has to be kept at least at 20/4 to stay at veg.. Maybe something in the breeding process..


Do you think it will revert back since it was only a week and a half?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 18, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Do you think it will revert back since it was only a week and a half?


Yeah it should. You might see some 1 finger leaves and 3 finger leaves (juvenile leaves) for 2-4 weeks. Usually takes about 30 days to be in full veg from flowering 12/12. In your case it may be quicker than that.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 18, 2013)

Thought I'd share my (possible) triumph.

I planned on doing a feminized seed crop in my veg area. 
I had a few regular Dutch Passion Blueberry seeds left over from about 5 years ago that a friend had given me. 











Plant on the left is a male right?
Nope, two days ago it showed tiny white hairs.
Just a stretchy female, right?

Every Blueberry grow I have done the taller plants are males, except one.
I once had this Blueberry plant that looked male early on. It showed sex early, with tiny white hairs. 
It produced huge buds that leaned a bit more sativa in the buzz than other Blueberry plants. It was some of the fruitiest weed I had ever grown. I was a fool for not revegging it.

I'm almost positive I hit that pheno again, by pure chance.
I was just going to fly blind and make some feminized seeds and a cross or two. 
Now I'm going veg the tall one and take a couple clones, then make feminized seeds from those clones.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 18, 2013)

I just got some organic aloe vera juice. 
Any tips on foliar feeding?

ounces per gallon etc?

anyone add liquid kelp?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 18, 2013)

*Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby. Short pheno. 6 weeks in bloom.

*


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 18, 2013)

Curious to see what happens with it not having any hairs...doubt it'll make a difference. I switched from 20/4 to 18/6 and got some Criticals to flower unexpectantly. Thought it was a damn auto mutt...cut a couple hairy ones and they took about four weeks just to root! Worst case scenario is you just have to be patient.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 18, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I just got some organic aloe vera juice.
> Any tips on foliar feeding?
> 
> ounces per gallon etc?
> ...


That's one hell of a foliar feed! Add in some ProTekt and your set. I use kelp meal instead to save $...heard it's better for some reason I can't recall. Aloe 1 tsp/g and 1/4 tsp kelp meal/g for me works fine. I always go light on the foliage. I quit putting kelp in teas as I've heard it's more available through foliage than roots.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice, I already have kelp meal. 

thanks


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 18, 2013)

I make a tea out of the kelp meal before using. The longer it brews the stronger it is. I usually go 2 days.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 19, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here is my latest shitstorm. This is so May knows he's not alone.
> 
> I always run my veg room at 24/0. I thought I would cut the hours to 19/5 about *ten* days ago. My Engineers' Dream phenos must be very photsensitive because they are looking to be going into bloom. I switched things back to 24/0 the minute I noticed this. I also cut a bunch of clones of each pheno just in case I could not revert the plants to veg. I am cool with not using the plants for clones until the spring, so I will wait them out. I am thinking it may take 2 months to straighten them out. I can't overestimate the love I have for these phenos.
> 
> ...


 A couple of points to ponder here though: Were they showing signs of PROPER bud-set or just pre-flowering? Going down from 24/0 will a lot of the time cause the plants to get ready to flower, but they won't really develop more than those few pre flowers. We've been doing it with our moms for years. Our Diesel moms always had pre-flowers, always. From that point on, you could shave at least a week off the expected flowering time for the clones, expect faster rooting, zero sacrifice in quality or yield. 
I have just done it to my LVBK keeper mom. She spent a week in the flower room and got put back into veg. By end November she will be ready for a pass of around 20 clones, fat ones. 

Re-vegging only becomes a hassle after week 5 or 6 of flower. But I have revegged a clone that was DONE before. It took around 2 or 3 weeks, most amazing thing, the calyxes grow and grow and grow until eventually some of them are these little mutant leaves, then they pop out on sticks. Next thing you know, you've got a fat little bush. Really weird thing is a lot of the calyxes stay calyxes, and kinda rot off after a while. This was an NYCD clone. And we all know the D isn't known for YIELDS. Well, the clones off this re-vegged clone gave me the biggest Diesel nugs I have ever seen Some of them weighed in at 32 grams DRY. Over a zip, PER BUD. I'm talking plants not much higher than my waist in pretty tall bags, total height must have been around 60 cm. I got 80 dry grams off the smallest, 150 dry grams off the biggest. 

You have nothing to worry about mate. I'm willing to bet they are going to teach you a trick or two during this process. HGK also feels that the best clones are taken of flowering plants and then re vegged. Might be something different just came your way, but definitely not something bad.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 19, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I just got some organic aloe vera juice.
> Any tips on foliar feeding?
> 
> ounces per gallon etc?
> ...


 Out of interest, how much do you guys pay for Aloe juice? I have TONS of Aloe Ferox growing on my land. And I do mean that literally. I really do have several tons worth.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> A couple of points to ponder here though: Were they showing signs of PROPER bud-set or just pre-flowering? Going down from 24/0 will a lot of the time cause the plants to get ready to flower, but they won't really develop more than those few pre flowers. We've been doing it with our moms for years. Our Diesel moms always had pre-flowers, always. From that point on, you could shave at least a week off the expected flowering time for the clones, expect faster rooting, zero sacrifice in quality or yield.
> I have just done it to my LVBK keeper mom. She spent a week in the flower room and got put back into veg. By end November she will be ready for a pass of around 20 clones, fat ones.
> 
> Re-vegging only becomes a hassle after week 5 or 6 of flower. But I have revegged a clone that was DONE before. It took around 2 or 3 weeks, most amazing thing, the calyxes grow and grow and grow until eventually some of them are these little mutant leaves, then they pop out on sticks. Next thing you know, you've got a fat little bush. Really weird thing is a lot of the calyxes stay calyxes, and kinda rot off after a while. This was an NYCD clone. And we all know the D isn't known for YIELDS. Well, the clones off this re-vegged clone gave me the biggest Diesel nugs I have ever seen Some of them weighed in at 32 grams DRY. Over a zip, PER BUD. I'm talking plants not much higher than my waist in pretty tall bags, total height must have been around 60 cm. I got 80 dry grams off the smallest, 150 dry grams off the biggest.
> ...


Thanks Hamish. I really appreciate the info. Hearing from you and Hyroot has put me at ease. You are the man. I love the sharing of info. Nothing like hearing it from sources you trust who have seen it before. I would love to pull buds like that off these plants.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Out of interest, how much do you guys pay for Aloe juice? I have TONS of Aloe Ferox growing on my land. And I do mean that literally. I really do have several tons worth.



$6-10 per per 32oz bottle it seems. Here is a cool read:

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=629


----------



## May11th (Oct 19, 2013)

Check out this lil girl. I found one seed which would of been from either superskunk or blueberry pollen, I sampled a dried, non cured bud and it taste excellent, my favorite plant for meds so far regardless of the low yield this Lil thing smokes wonderful. Thank god, I been stressing and kicking my self in the ass over my mistake on Coco, this takes the pain away lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I just got some organic aloe vera juice.
> Any tips on foliar feeding?
> 
> ounces per gallon etc?
> ...


1/2 cup aloe juice per gallon H2O is the recommended ratio.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Out of interest, how much do you guys pay for Aloe juice? I have TONS of Aloe Ferox growing on my land. And I do mean that literally. I really do have several tons worth.


That depends. I used to buy 32oz (1/4 gallon) containers of aloe juice at a local market for $6.99 a bottle. I now order an 8oz package of 200x freeze dried aloe for $79 including shipping. When reconstituted it makes around 12.5 gallons of aloe juice. I would pay in excess of $350 at the market for that much aloe juice. Big time cost savings doing it this way.

In fact, I just ordered another pack of it which arrived yesterday ....


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 19, 2013)

Sweet info st0w. st0w is a great source of info. Next level stuff. It's awesome to have the info here. I can't tell you how much I appreciate all of you guys for sharing your knowledge. 

That looks like a great frosty flower May. You deserved a break.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 19, 2013)

What's your call for tonight Gandalf? Are the Sox gonna put the Tigers out of their misery?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 19, 2013)

May11th said:


> Check out this lil girl. I found one seed which would of been from either superskunk or blueberry pollen, I sampled a dried, non cured bud and it taste excellent, my favorite plant for meds so far regardless of the low yield this Lil thing smokes wonderful. Thank god, I been stressing and kicking my self in the ass over my mistake on Coco, this takes the pain away lol
> 
> View attachment 2863784


That looks delicious May! I bet that little nug is killer. I love the smaller flowers part way down the plant. The big colas look impressive, but they always seem less ripe, and less frosty to me.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 19, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> What's your call for tonight Gandalf? Are the Sox gonna put the Tigers out of their misery?


This is way too close to even toss a prediction out there. If our bats get hot again we'll be in good shape. I think we have a shot with Clay on the mound. Living with my wife will be hell for a month if we lose. She is the biggest Sox fan ever. She watches every inning of every game every year. I almost root against them sometimes just to piss her off. Not now though.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 19, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> This is way too close to even toss a prediction out there. If our bats get hot again we'll be in good shape. I think we have a shot with Clay on the mound. Living with my wife will be hell for a month if we lose. She is the biggest Sox fan ever. She watches every inning of every game every year. I almost root against them sometimes just to piss her off. Not now though.



That's funny! Best to tread lightly with teasing her over playoff games though. She holds the ultimate trump card


----------



## hyroot (Oct 19, 2013)

You can make your own aloe powder. Just need a food dehydrator. Filet one side of the leaf, chop leaves into 1 inch pieces and throw into dehydrator and run. Once dried, puree leaves.. Ta daaa. $79 for 8 0z is too much loot to spend imo.. I can make more than that for free. The dehydrator only costs $40. You can buy huge aloe plants for $5 or less


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2013)

I do brew a simple compost tea for my garden and hope to
learn how to improve my processes.

Take care,

JD


----------



## Trousers (Oct 19, 2013)

My Aloe Juice was $8 for a quart, which is more than I need. 
No fuss, no muss, one less thing to do. 


Just mixed up a QUART of foliar spray:

1 *tablespoon* aloe juice (organic, no preservatives)
1/4 *teaspoon* Liquid Karma
.875 *ml* Protekt

I used R/O water. 

*Is this stuff only good for a day?*

I got a new sprayer at the grow store. 







360 Sprayer

You can rotate the nozzle to aim almost any direction. It is great for getting the bottom of leaves with out moving the plant. (yes!)
I paid less than $4


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 19, 2013)

Trousers said:


> My Aloe Juice was $8 for a quart, which is more than I need.
> No fuss, no muss, one less thing to do.
> 
> 
> ...


What's the ph? Just wondering. I like the mix. I bet you could put it in the fridge.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey guys. What do you think of this? It's a quote from Subcool a while back in Hightimes. Link is below. I agree. I am having some troubles timing my fade. In some strains it is starting early and some too late. I really am not complaining but is it true the resin is heavier and the terps are more pungent with a fade? I trust Subcool on this one. 

"Buds grown with this method finish with a fade and a smoother, fruitier flavor. The plants aren&#8217;t green at harvest time, but rather purple, red, orange, even black&#8212;plus the resin content is heavier, and the terpenes always seem more pungent. This method is now being used by medical growers all over the world, and with amazing results. The feedback I&#8217;ve received is really positive, including reports of hydro-like growth and novice growers producing buds of the same high quality as lifelong cultivators. So give it a try! You won&#8217;t be disappointed."

http://www.hightimes.com/read/subcools-super-soil-step-step


----------



## hyroot (Oct 19, 2013)

I always let mine fade. After last watering I let the soil dry out completely before chop. Once soil is dried out. Plants fade over night. I think that I have posted this several times in this thread. Better flavor, stronger smell, smoother smoke, etc...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 19, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I always let mine fade. After last watering I let the soil dry out completely before chop. Once soil is dried out. Plants fade over night. I think that I have posted this several times in this thread. Better flavor, stronger smell, smoother smoke, etc...


I have horrible memory. I wonder why?  Sorry Hyroot.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 19, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> What's the ph? Just wondering. I like the mix. I bet you could put it in the fridge.


That is a good question. 
The mix is so cheap I don't really need to save it, but you are right, I bet it would do fine in the fridge for a while. 

got baseball on pause
gonna go get a beer, check the spray ph, smoke some Qleaner and then probably forget what I was doing...


----------



## Trousers (Oct 19, 2013)

the ph is really low, 4. something 
what ph range should I be in?

The plants looked great a few hours after spraying.




the qleaner is really good


----------



## hyroot (Oct 19, 2013)

Here is my aloe vera plants. I have to let them grow some more before taking anymore leaves. Just transplanted my basil too


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 19, 2013)

Does anyone know how to fix a broken mister?! Sick of buying these damn things.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 19, 2013)

^^^^^Is it clogged. Try running pressure water through it. Soak it in CLR or Lime Away. Try blowing air through it with something...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 20, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I do brew a simple compost tea for my garden and hope to
> learn how to improve my processes.
> 
> Take care,
> ...


 Hey Java! Welcome to The Green Factory! IMO this thread is the apex of RIU. Any plant issue, organic or hydro, that you bring here will be solved within a day or two. The amount of knowledge here is staggering, and we all treat each other as equals, Brothers In Arms. You have a lot of knowledge to contribute to the circle, hang around mate it is a lot of fun out here


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 20, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey guys. What do you think of this? It's a quote from Subcool a while back in Hightimes. Link is below. I agree. I am having some troubles timing my fade. In some strains it is starting early and some too late. I really am not complaining but is it true the resin is heavier and the terps are more pungent with a fade? I trust Subcool on this one.
> 
> "Buds grown with this method finish with a fade and a smoother, fruitier flavor. The plants arent green at harvest time, but rather purple, red, orange, even blackplus the resin content is heavier, and the terpenes always seem more pungent. This method is now being used by medical growers all over the world, and with amazing results. The feedback Ive received is really positive, including reports of hydro-like growth and novice growers producing buds of the same high quality as lifelong cultivators. So give it a try! You wont be disappointed."
> 
> http://www.hightimes.com/read/subcools-super-soil-step-step


 I will read everything he says and then come back to you on this one... But one has to ask, what is the major factor, the real big difference, with a fade? Chlorophyll. There's less of it. It is what makes leaves green, and makes bud taste green. A mate of mine cures his reefer until there is no green left, I've never seen bud look quite as unappealing. Until you take a hit... WOW. It is amazing. His cure takes 3 months though.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 20, 2013)

hyroot said:


> You can make your own aloe powder. Just need a food dehydrator. Filet one side of the leaf, chop leaves into 1 inch pieces and throw into dehydrator and run. Once dried, puree leaves.. Ta daaa. $79 for 8 0z is too much loot to spend imo.. I can make more than that for free. The dehydrator only costs $40. You can buy huge aloe plants for $5 or less


I suppose I could get in to all that. Here's the thing, though. That 8oz package I bought will last me over a year. I use roughly a gallon of aloe juice a month. That's about a $6 a month cost to me. I work full time, and have a wife and 3 kids on top of my 48 plant garden. I'm not trying to make light of $6 a month, but for the sake of not having to piss around with one more thing I think I'm OK with this expenditure. I do want a couple aloe plants around for rooting gel though.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 20, 2013)

hyroot said:


> ^^^^^Is it clogged. Try running pressure water through it. Soak it in CLR or Lime Away. Try blowing air through it with something...


Not clogged, took apart all three, cleaned all pcs, and still no bueno. I know this is a stupid topic but these things really annoy the shit out of me.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 20, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Does anyone know how to fix a broken mister?! Sick of buying these damn things.


What type is it?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 20, 2013)

Trousers said:


> the ph is really low, 4. something
> what ph range should I be in?
> 
> The plants looked great a few hours after spraying.
> ...


I have read that you should ph you foliar. I have also read that you should not. I really don't foliar a ton but when I do I adjust the ph. There is a ton of info around on it. Those who support ph'ing suggest 6.4-6.6.

I want to smoke some Qleaner too. I am seeing nice things from my TGA gear.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 20, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have read that you should ph you foliar. I have also read that you should not. I really don't foliar a ton but when I do I adjust the ph. There is a ton of info around on it. Those who support ph'ing suggest 6.4-6.6.
> 
> I want to smoke some Qleaner too. I am seeing nice things from my TGA gear.


When I foliar spray I P.H. my water never had any problems


----------



## Trousers (Oct 20, 2013)

My plants look great this morning. I will ph next time I spray them. 
I have 3 tiny aloe plants, too small to take leaves yet.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 20, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> What type is it?


The one with adjustable green nozzle. I'm going to email them lol. It's not the price it's the principal!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 20, 2013)

Trousers said:


> My plants look great this morning. I will ph next time I spray them.
> I have 3 tiny aloe plants, too small to take leaves yet.


 My girls are also LOVING the addition of aloe to the IPM program. VERY happy ladies.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 20, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Not clogged, took apart all three, cleaned all pcs, and still no bueno. I know this is a stupid topic but these things really annoy the shit out of me.


This sprayer is supposed to be the tits. It's on my christmas list

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/outdoor-grounds-maintenance/garden-tools/srayers/concrete-sprayers-1949?infoParam.campaignId=T9A&gclid=CJb6v4bupboCFUSi4Aod6X8AJQ


----------



## May11th (Oct 20, 2013)

1 week flowering. I love aloe , the plants dig it and its cheap and available locally. I do want to grow aloe plants to so thats next lol. Good day all.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks great May. Nice structure on that plant.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 20, 2013)

Hell Yesssssss.... Second 'batch' of Dream Beaver coming into flower, about 6 days after the flip for them. So far, the tally is 8/10 females and counting. The last two don't look male, pre flowers are flat and triangular and point straight up. They're my two runts (well not runts, just the smallest and slowest) so if either of them are male they are not contenders for pollination. Indica look has completely disappeared off the big girls. All aside from one, who is pretty stretchy (go figure) with much wider spacing between nodes so also not qualifying as a keeper. 

Gods, I love my sativas. The Indica mission was just not for me. LVBK was a weird journey. These are making me sooooo happy. Milla is drop-dead gorgeous. Bud-set super rapid. Pics later this week...


----------



## hyroot (Oct 20, 2013)

Thinking of you guys

[video=youtube_share;vjJosJPsBW0]http://youtu.be/vjJosJPsBW0[/video]


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 20, 2013)

Well Gand. I got the smoke report from my patient. He is a big smoker and said 3 tokes was all he needed. It took him an hour and a half to finish one bowl and tasted fruity til the end. So a big thank you to you for the emergency diagnosis and treatment andHamish for the harvest time expertise, and the rest on this thread for all the advice along the way. You guys made this not only a success but a great supportive learning experience.


----------



## May11th (Oct 20, 2013)

Steelheader. Itll only get better to.


----------



## Tazbud (Oct 20, 2013)

Grass! so iv'e got kelp, clover and comfrey in my tea (oats, molasses and castings), what about Grass? Surely there'd be silica in grass without buying a.. product ?
What else should I toss in there? 

I have a huge tree- lucerne, honey locust something like that. It has legume like pods and the grass and weeds grow nuts under it. I know that the meal makes great stock food, maybe it would make a killer tea  The dirt under is like chocolate cake.. mmm, chocolate cake..


----------



## hyroot (Oct 20, 2013)

Tazbud said:


> Grass! so iv'e got kelp, clover and comfrey in my tea (oats, molasses and castings), what about Grass? Surely there'd be silica in grass without buying a.. product ?
> What else should I toss in there?
> 
> I have a huge tree- lucerne, honey locust something like that. It has legume like pods and the grass and weeds grow nuts under it. I know that the meal makes great stock food, maybe it would make a killer tea  The dirt under is like chocolate cake.. mmm, chocolate cake..


I don't know if grass has silica but aloe Vera and dandelions do..

I want cake now... Lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;notKtAgfwDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=notKtAgfwDA[/video]

Hyroot's post made me remember this LOL...


----------



## Tazbud (Oct 21, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I don't know if grass has silica but aloe Vera and dandelions do..
> 
> I want cake now... Lol


Ahh, I had my Cake, i'm caked  I have some aloe plants, the gell of which i was going to try with clones at some stage... i'll do some more reading, dandelions (well i think they are) are like carpets over summer.. my new organic seedlings have finally come to life ... .. ah a man is rich!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 21, 2013)

We had a little conversation about organic sources for silica on this thread a while ago. I'm going to go though the whole thing over the next week just to brush up, when I find the posts I will come reference them. There is also a discussion about it on another forum, can't remember which, I will copy-paste all the most useful stuff here also soon as I find it. I think it's time to resurrect that discussion, it did get cut short a bit.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 21, 2013)

Gand...you try any HF Soil Cond. yet? I had a half bale I had to get rid of, so I cooked a 50% mix. Lil nervous to try. There's a lot of little wood chips in it. Just ran some water through and seems like good drainage on its own. We'll see what happens to these freebies.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 21, 2013)

My quest for amendments and other essentials is starting to bear fruit: Just found a great supply of molasses, DIRT cheap. I just picked up around half a gallon for what would amount to 60 US cents. Found a supply of dry kelp, not meal so I'll have to work it a bit too. Gypsum, checked off the list. Lobster compost and oyster shell still a bit of a far-out thing but I'll find something. Organic pellet ferts, check (also pretty cheap).
My soil's already kicking ass and I am happy with it, but can't wait to see what it does when I have the full list of amendments to play with.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Mad,

Any sources shared will be appreciated.

I am always looking for better deals.

I have worked with Perlite from back when I started
growing mushrooms. 

I just found a 4 cu ft sack of excellent quality perlite
for only $11.59. (Home Depot's 2 cu ft bag is $17,
and that was a pretty good price already)

Take care,

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 21, 2013)

I will never buy perlite again. I enjoy my sledgehammer and new bags of lava rock. No more floaties here. PS love when you talk dirt y Ham.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 21, 2013)

I never used the ton of bales I have of it. I have a ton of ProMix too. I eyeball it all the time for experiments.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 21, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I never used the ton of bales I have of it. I have a ton of ProMix too. I eyeball it all the time for experiments.


Sounds like a nice 50/50 mix.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 21, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Sounds like a nice 50/50 mix.


They do seem perfect for each other.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 21, 2013)

I just put 3 tapped Delicious Kali Mist in the 50/50 HF/SS mix. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 21, 2013)

I just put my Blueberry in a 3 gallon pot. I am positive it is the pheno I am looking for. Of the 10 seeds I got, only one was _the_ pheno. It was the last seed to pop. There are tiny balls on plant #2 that showed up yesterday, day 32. Plant #3 is slightly smaller than #2 and looks to be female, but no hairs yet. The last time I had this pheno and grew it from seed it showed sex almost a week before the other females. BAM! I got my mother plant. 

We used to call it THE Blueberry



> "Is that BlueberryBlueberry or THE Blueberry?"
> "It's THE Blueberry."


I bought a $5 clear storage tub and I am going to take about 4 clones to start.

I am giddy.









/sweet blog


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 21, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I will never buy perlite again. I enjoy my sledgehammer and new bags of lava rock. No more floaties here. PS love when you talk dirt y Ham.


 LOL... My family were quarry workers for 12 generations, going back to the oldest city in Germany. If there is one thing I was built for, it's smashing rocks. I love working with sledgies. I'm all shoulders and lungs. Seeing as I'm literally built for it I hardly feel the effort.

Java, my sources won't help you much, I'm South African, pretty far from you guys. Been struggling my ass off to find some stuff over here. Finally getting somewhere.

I think I'm going to open a little webshop supplying organic goodies over here. The organic movement is gaining momentum, BIGTIME. Seeing as I've done a whole mess of research and sourced everything at the source, I might as well go for it. If it doesn't work out, I'll have enough to grow for like 10 years so no harm really LOL. Got some badass ideas for compost tea brewers I haven't seen in practice before too. My day job of building swimming pools is coming in handy in the most unexpected ways...


----------



## Javadog (Oct 21, 2013)

Sounds like a plan Mad. Good luck!

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 21, 2013)

Trousers...you talkin DJ Short's BB?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL... My family were quarry workers for 12 generations, going back to the oldest city in Germany. If there is one thing I was built for, it's smashing rocks. I love working with sledgies. I'm all shoulders and lungs. Seeing as I'm literally built for it I hardly feel the effort.
> 
> Java, my sources won't help you much, I'm South African, pretty far from you guys. Been struggling my ass off to find some stuff over here. Finally getting somewhere.
> 
> I think I'm going to open a little webshop supplying organic goodies over here. The organic movement is gaining momentum, BIGTIME. Seeing as I've done a whole mess of research and sourced everything at the source, I might as well go for it. If it doesn't work out, I'll have enough to grow for like 10 years so no harm really LOL. Got some badass ideas for compost tea brewers I haven't seen in practice before too. My day job of building swimming pools is coming in handy in the most unexpected ways...


You really should do this. I think it's a great idea. Brewing teas is so cool. I always make too much on purpose so I can water the houseplants.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 21, 2013)

DJ shorts blueberry is dank. Its a horrible yielder. Last one I did was mainlined, 2 1/2 foot colas. Got 33 grams. I ran it that time 4 rounds. Then back in 2003 I ran it for a year in hydro sog. Quality was amazing but yield was horrible then too.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 21, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Trousers...you talkin DJ Short's BB?


Dutch Passion

I think the DJ Short BB is so dialed that the phenos are very minimal. 
The Original Blueberry (which DJ Short made) might have more phenos and better yield.
That is probably where Dutch Passion got their line, I think. 

DJ Short recently did a new version of Blueberry Blue Moonshine. I grew one plant out. Low yield, very stony. Looked like OG Kush kind of, not great flavor smell. Would not run again. 

I just bought a 1/4 of Flo from a dispensary. It is organic soil and really good for weed I didn't grow.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 21, 2013)

OK, I'm blown away right now. Dream Beaver official female count... 10/10. I forgot to charge batteries again. My daughter is getting into using the camera to take pics of EVERYTHING so I never have charged batteries any more. Pic updates soon. But 100 percent females on regular seeds?! MY GODS. 

Sorry guys, the Dirty Las Vegas Beaver will now never happen. I don't have a boy of the Dream Beaver or the LVBK. No seed run, guess I'll have to toke the little bubbas LOL...


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 21, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am posting up a some pictures here to show what teas can do for overall health. Last Sunday these plants were less than half this size and suffering from a P deficiency and a high soil mix ph from my dumbass using too much dolomite in their mix. I ordered diamond mylar, which will be here this week, so I can set up a proper veg area. I want to throw these into flower in a week or two and cut clones. I am looking for a few top shelf females to keep as mothers.
> 
> Take a close look at the last two pictures. This one PE female is showing signs of what I think is light burn. If its not light burn then its a sign of P def, which I dont see that being possible since I used Budswell 0-7-0 in the last two teas. It is the only plant showing these symptoms. I found a picture of light burn in JC Stitch's book Marijuana Garden Saver and this looks identical. I was also thinking that the plant may have run into a patch of "hot mix" in its container. I really spend time mixing the blend but there may have been more of something in that 1 spot. This last part came after some OG so I apologize if it does not make sense.
> 
> ...


I don't haz the words. Fucking beautiful, Gandalf. Can't wait to start a batch.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it just me or does all hydro taste like any strain crossed with Newport?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 21, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Is it just me or does all hydro taste like any strain crossed with Newport?


With hydro I'm of the opinion that it all depends on the grower. I've had hydro where it tastes like poop for sure, but I have also had a lot of it that was magnificent. The guy that taught me to grow 'dro is a master of the art, I will put his bud up against organic any day and wager you won't tell the difference. His Diesel and Cheese is still legendary around here. Personally I am of the opinion that organic is better when you average it out for sure. Even the worst organic bud is better than 'average' hydro. But in the hands of a master hydro can be excellent. I just think it is a tiny error margin and most commercial hydro falls a lot short.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 21, 2013)

Depends on nutes. . All strains grown with botanicare looks and tastes the same. I have a friend who does hydro Chem with gh flora a&b . Looks good, smells good, big buds, but harsh as fuck. Poor yields. Living organics in comparison. Much stronger smell, better taste, more potent, so smooth you can take a 2ft bong rip and not cough. 

I also have a theory with bong size vs taste which so far I have been right. Small bongs 1 ft or less will make weed taste shitty. Larger bongs 15 inches or more , weed tastes far better. I use a 20 inch old school 1st Gen heavy glass and a 15 inch more old school Jerome baker camping bong (no base). Both converted to glass on glass. Buds taste better out of the heavy glass than they do out of the Jerome baker.


----------



## May11th (Oct 21, 2013)

How old is everyone lol I feel like your all old lol besides red, and where the hell has mycomaster been, I hope the guys doing well. I miss him lol


----------



## May11th (Oct 21, 2013)

Mmmmm carmelo. 8 weeks with this short indica strain, purpled up at week 7 and its not a yielder but im just in it for good smoke.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 21, 2013)

May11th said:


> How old is everyone lol I feel like your all old lol besides red, and where the hell has mycomaster been, I hope the guys doing well. I miss him lol



I'm old enough to have gotten a nes nintendo brand new and I'm still the world tecmo bowl champ lol....I remember real saturday morning cartoons before saved by the bell


----------



## May11th (Oct 21, 2013)

Hyroot. I grew up to looney toons. This stuff now in days kids watch is like watching fear and loathing in las vegas, I feel like im tripping when I watch them. I love old school cartoons forever.


----------



## May11th (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's another pic of carmelo. I love trikes.for everyone who doesnt know about carmelo it is offered from delicious seed co and is rated at 20% thc , flowering time from 8-11 weeks and it is sativa dominant but you shouldn't be shocked to find a indica, the genetics are lavender x lavender, I can say that im very pleased with carmelo . The taste is of like a fruity bubbakush and the smoke isnt very long lasting , 1.5 hrs so far on my indica dominant but we shall see with the sativas here in a few weeks. They are 5.5 ft tall and branchy, they are very nute sensitive ive found out but sativas usually are compared to indicas I hear. Welp im off to bed. Thought id show some love to delicious, im glad im happy w one strain so far, I've grown out 20+ and all frim well know breeders so thanks for giving me some good genetics.


----------



## SeniorFrostyKush (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn, that Carmelo looks amazing homie. Isn't lavender a straight indica though? I remember a long time ago a whole bunch of people were claiming that lavender is a Mendo Purps S1. Well, whether indica or sativa, that shit looks dank.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 21, 2013)

No cartoon will ever be close to Looney Tunes. Beep Beep! Hey look at May representing Delicious Seeds. I got their Marmalate, Kali Mist, and Northern Light Blue waiting to break ground. You should do a journal on Carmelo.


----------



## May11th (Oct 22, 2013)

I want to after I work out some kinks. I still fuck up a lot and I embaress myself a lot, I think im on the right track thanks to everyone on here. Im still pissed about my coco fuck up lol ill never get over it. 

Red-ill be paying close attention, northern lights blue looks yummy. 

Senior frosty kush, ill have to look it up, I love reading about strains, their origins are very nice to know and the atories behind them make you enjoy the smoke ao much better. Hope to see you around man and thank you.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 22, 2013)

SeniorFrostyKush said:


> Damn, that Carmelo looks amazing homie. Isn't lavender a straight indica though? I remember a long time ago a whole bunch of people were claiming that lavender is a Mendo Purps S1. Well, whether indica or sativa, that shit looks dank.


I grew lavender 10 years ago. Tastes like hash. Grew nice colas. took longer to finish than recommended. Its from soma seeds. Super skunk x big skunk Korean x afghani, x hawaiian

http://somaseeds.nl/products-page/lavender/


----------



## SeniorFrostyKush (Oct 22, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I grew lavender 10 years ago. Tastes like hash. Grew nice colas. took longer to finish than recommended. Its from soma seeds. Super skunk x big skunk Korean x afghani, x hawaiian
> 
> http://somaseeds.nl/products-page/lavender/


Oh shit, I thought lavender was a clone only strain. I must be thinking of something else with a purple sounding name like lavender lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 22, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Depends on nutes. . All strains grown with botanicare looks and tastes the same. I have a friend who does hydro Chem with gh flora a&b . Looks good, smells good, big buds, but harsh as fuck. Poor yields. Living organics in comparison. Much stronger smell, better taste, more potent, so smooth you can take a 2ft bong rip and not cough.
> 
> I also have a theory with bong size vs taste which so far I have been right. Small bongs 1 ft or less will make weed taste shitty. Larger bongs 15 inches or more , weed tastes far better. I use a 20 inch old school 1st Gen heavy glass and a 15 inch more old school Jerome baker camping bong (no base). Both converted to glass on glass. Buds taste better out of the heavy glass than they do out of the Jerome baker.


Well, not to burst your bubble, but the guy I was talking about with his hydro... GHE only. It's still pretty much all you get here. It's not the nutes mate. It is how it is tweaked during the grow. Basically boils down to knowing your individual strain and pheno like the back of your hand. That is his refrain 'baby steps, baby steps, baby steps' which means constant tiny little tweaks. Each feed was a bit different.

And I smoke bong ONLY. Have been doing so for 12 years now. I've owned everything, glass, perspex, tall short fat thin you name it. My favourite bongs are 16 OZ volume total, so they are small. I do, however, only use bowls imported from Israel. To me it's all about the shape of the bowl, and the Israelis get it just right. One bowl, a single perfect hit, it HAS to pull through all the way or you taste ash. Israelis are bong-fiends of note, trust me on that. And then there's the little things like how you cut or crush your weed, if the pieces are exactly even in size or not, how big the individual crumbs are etc. 

I used to get a smack upside the head for making a bong section wrong or packing the bowl wrong LOL. My house-mate used to bring in a few hundred grams of 'Cream' (non-commercial charas, which is hashish hand-rubbed off a LIVE cannabis plant, and only the old ladies rub that quality, it literally takes a lifetime to learn how) twice a year straight from the Parvati Valley in India. The deal was I get to toke as much as I want or could manage, but seeing as he supplied it for free I had to clean bong, make mix, and make him a sandwich. I got 'trained' quite well after a year ROFL...

I MISS CHARAS. I have actually banned the 'C' word from my house I miss it that much. I've had some commercial grade or 'Jungle' charas, rubbed by youngsters. It is shit. Cream will melt in your fingers, you have to keep it in the fridge or freezer to be able to work with it, then work FAST. I had to pay 100 USD per 'tola' of Jungle Charas. Tola is 10 grams. What a rip-off. If you've had Cream, you can't have anything else.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 22, 2013)

SeniorFrostyKush said:


> Oh shit, I thought lavender was a clone only strain. I must be thinking of something else with a purple sounding name like lavender lol.


There was a razzleberry / lavender from humby... it took me a min to remember... Its been years since I've seen it. they call it that because the purple looks like the same shade as a lavender flower. The only thing that comes down from humby now is ogiesel, blue widow, green crack and the shittiest purple kush ever.. for a time years ago it was razzleberry, train wreck, supa, and mist.. Ironically Humby prices are $500 -$800 more a pound than socal prices. 5 years ago it was the opposite.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 22, 2013)

Heard nothing but great things about lavender! I went for the cheaper/faster version with Delicious Marmalate (Critical x Lavender). May...I'll be your coco guinea pig with half of my freebies. I'm going to do coco with teas. Something I've always wanted to try. None of that DTW salty nonsense. There's only one salty thing I give my ladies and it's not nutes


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2013)

Ahhh..Saturday morning cartoons.

Well, anything good on TV was just so much more precious
back when one was lucky to have three whole channels!

Imagine that you are watching a TV program that is just 
ending. Now, as it rolls off the screen, imagine never, ever,
being able to see that thing again. This was TV, pre-VCR.

JD


----------



## May11th (Oct 22, 2013)

What brand of coco are you using red? Iwhats your plans for nutes to feed it in veg and flower?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 22, 2013)

Botonicare or CocoTek bricks...whichever store I go to basically. I'll rinse and charge it for a day. Mix in some goodies and water with usual ACT, guano, kelp, etc. Really going to have to dial in the PH as I've never done organic teas with coco.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 22, 2013)

My favorite Anamaniac character was the baby duck. "I wanna push da button" "water go down da hole"...Thundercats, GI Joe, or Transformers??? Sorry May, can't vote for Care Bears.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 22, 2013)

I love the old cartoons. I loved the cartoons that would teach what a bill was, "conjuction junction", etc. I'm not that old May.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 22, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I love the old cartoons. I loved the cartoons that would teach what a bill was, "conjuction junction", etc. I'm not that old May.


I'm just a bill. I'm just a bill. And, I'm sitting here on Capitol Hill...Hahaha. I totally remember that.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 22, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My favorite Anamaniac character was the baby duck. "I wanna push da button" "water go down da hole"...Thundercats, GI Joe, or Transformers??? Sorry May, can't vote for Care Bears.


GI Joe. MASK Was probably second. I was a fan of thundercats and stumbled on this as an adult and was a little shocked. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5JoCgX8Ovk


----------



## hyroot (Oct 22, 2013)

go to the channel called hub. They still play the old school cartoons some of the time. My nephew watches that. I got him off the disney channel


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 22, 2013)

hyroot said:


> go to the channel called hub. They still play the old school cartoons some of the time. My nephew watches that. I got him off the disney channel


He will be a better man for it. All those Disney stars are whacked out of their heads now. We don't want our kids watching that crap.


----------



## May11th (Oct 22, 2013)

I fooled w my vegging lady, yep she climaxed.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 22, 2013)

I use this in my teas sometimes and as a top dressing. Keeps things green in all phases or helps holds off the fade a bit. It has chitin too for the damn gnats. $20.00 or cheaper including shipping. I used it on a few plants tonight and I thought I'd post it up. Great company. It has 4% Calcium too. 

http://www.coastofmaine.com/fertilizers-lobster_kelp.shtml


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 22, 2013)

May11th said:


> I fooled w my vegging lady, yep she climaxed. View attachment 2867836


What the hell did you put on that May? I'm scared.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I love the old cartoons. I loved the cartoons that would teach what a bill was, "conjuction junction", etc. I'm not that old May.


Oh Brother, and the really funny thing is that they really rocked!

Check out the Bass Line in *Unpack Your Adjectives*:
[video=youtube;NkuuZEey_bs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkuuZEey_bs[/video]

...but "Conjunction Junction" was probably the best.

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 22, 2013)

I love it bro. The good old days. Is that Geddy Lee on the bass? Awesome.


----------



## May11th (Oct 22, 2013)

Gandlalf. I held off on the sperm this time, been low lately lol jk but I topped it and this fluid came out within 5 minutes. It looks super thick compared to normal, I just pushed off 5 massive bushes from veg so I hope I have the room for the maddness to come. Now im going to concentrate on my blueberries and only clone them , I have 10 and I will soon put clones of each into flower to see whats male and female. After I find out which are to keep if any of them are then I will try one more strain and just take it slow and focus on what I need to do. I been running hectic w all the new shit ive tried and all the strains ive grown, none of which I find to be a keeper, maybe carmelo but I want 8 week flowering , decent yield and a near perfect plant for myself, I have yet to be happy . Itll be 1 yr growing for me next month so I hope to have some good meda to celebrate.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 22, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I love it bro. The good old days. Is that Geddy Lee on the bass? Awesome.


I *love* that bass line. ...tried and failed to find out who that was.

Check out the song "She Caught The Katy" by The Blues Brothers.
(Duck Dunn, RIP brother. Turning goat piss to wine indeed!)
It has one of my favorite bass lines.

Take care,

JD


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 23, 2013)

May11th said:


> Itll be 1 yr growing for me next month so I hope to have some good meda to celebrate.


Congrats May! I hope you have some killer meds to celebrate with bro. From all the pics you post, sure looks like you will, LOL! Keep safe, and keep growing, we'll all be free soon enough! 
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 23, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I use this in my teas sometimes and as a top dressing. Keeps things green in all phases or helps holds off the fade a bit. It has chitin too for the damn gnats. $20.00 or cheaper including shipping. I used it on a few plants tonight and I thought I'd post it up. Great company. It has 4% Calcium too.
> 
> http://www.coastofmaine.com/fertilizers-lobster_kelp.shtml


That looks like a great product! I will have to give that a whirl. Thanks for sharing


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 23, 2013)

Anything Coast of Maine is high quality. I love it. I watched their videos on their website and they really are on point with things. All the growers up this way grab the COM stuff before anything else. It has 6% Ca. I am sorry I said 4% before.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 23, 2013)

Too bad they don't sell it in Cali. I can get Maine lobster at any seafood restaurant though lol.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 23, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Congrats May! I hope you have some killer meds to celebrate with bro. From all the pics you post, sure looks like you will, LOL! Keep safe, and keep growing, we'll all be free soon enough!
> Peace & Love. Myco


Good to see you around Myco! Your positive vibe and good advice was missed around here.

I hope all is well with you and yours...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 23, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Too bad they don't sell it in Cali. I can get Maine lobster at any seafood restaurant though lol.


At what price though? 

I had surgery at UMASS in Worcester and spent a few days there. I ate like a king the whole time for half the price I would pay here in Michigan for that fresh seafood. I couldn't believe how cheap stuff was. I envy you cats that live out that way. Beautiful country, and great food!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 23, 2013)

^^^^ depends where you go. Some restaurants will charge $50 for a Maine lobster, others I've seen for $18. I don't care for steamed or boiled lobster. I prefer blackened and or BBQ lobster tail... Locally or Alaskan is cheaper. 

never been to Maine or Michigan... New York is as close I have been.

I just found the coast of Maine nutes on amazon. Its $22 for a 4lb bag after shipping.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't ever pay for lobster, crabs, etc. Nothing like going down to the docks and getting your stuff right off the boat from that day's catch. Every summer there is a period where the price of hot dogs per pound is above that of lobster.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 23, 2013)

I bid you greetings, Mithrandir. And, would like to extend my thanks to you for keeping a close eye on us middle-earthlings. 

I was wondering (and I'm not sure if you've covered it, but if you did, my appologies) Do you raise your own castings? If so, can you point me in the right direction to get started on a batch. I've heard that it, and clover (i think it was clover) can do wonders.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 23, 2013)

The docks here you still pay. Go to San Pedro, just over the bridge from Long Beach, you can pick live lobsters and they cook em right there, steamed or boiled for $8 total. So much shrimp for $6 but you have to clean the shrimp yourself. Never got crab there though. They had squid too.


----------



## May11th (Oct 23, 2013)

I prefer my cows. A nice thick piece of teabone. But I sure can down somw shrimp lmao ive ate 1.5 lbs of shrimp scampi multiple times. Anything bbq'd is good lol corn, steak, or beans, you throw some hickory and cherry and seasonings and your going tp have a full belly.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 23, 2013)

Maine is about to get legalization, before new York will. Maybe its time to relocate.... Cheap seafood... I've been saying after the next mid term elections when New York goes legal, I'm moving there to the country ..


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 23, 2013)

I need to set up my worm bin. st0w has one going right now. He posted his up not too far back. The clover is easy. You should honestly read through Rrog's thread at the link below. This will blow your mind and change the way you look at things forever.

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true.html


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 23, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Maine is about to get legalization, before new York will. Maybe its time to relocate.... Cheap seafood... I've been saying after the next mid term elections when New York goes legal, I'm moving there to the country ..


Maine is moving forward in my opinion. They just added PTSD to the qualifying conditions.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a bin going too. About to harvest the whole thing within the next week. Then start a new one. Peat moss, shredded news paper, shredded canna leaves and stems, dandelions, basil stems, and veggie scraps.. All stocked up.


here's another thread

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/637587-vermicomposters-unite-official-worm-farmers.html


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 23, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I need to set up my worm bin. st0w has one going right now. He posted his up not too far back. The clover is easy. You should honestly read through Rrog's thread at the link below. This will blow your mind and change the way you look at things forever.https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true.html


Thanks, Gandalf. I'll definately go check it out. 

EDIT: Thanks hyroot! Appreciate the help guys.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 23, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Maine is moving forward in my opinion. They just added PTSD to the qualifying conditions.


That's fantastic! I've seen vets benefit a great deal from marijuana use. PTSD is really a no-brainer.

I attended a conference recently where this was discussed. A group by the name of "Patients out of Time" spoke there, and they are conducting a study with 10,000 vets tracking the positive effects of marijuana use for their PTSD.

http://www.medicalcannabis.com/


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 23, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's fantastic! I've seen vets benefit a great deal from marijuana use. PTSD is really a no-brainer.
> 
> I attended a conference recently where this was discussed. A group by the name of "Patients out of Time" spoke there, and they are conducting a study with 10,000 vets tracking the positive effects of marijuana use for their PTSD.
> 
> http://www.medicalcannabis.com/



I am going to go out there this coming May 8-10 and attend the 8th conference. That is the best info that I have seen in awhile. After the conference I am hitting up Swamiseeds and snowboarding my ass off in the PNW deep pack. Thank you so much for the link st0w. Can you believe Doctors can get Continuing Education Credits by attending that conference? And the lucky bastards get to write it off too.  Can you say Blue Orca?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 23, 2013)

I just looked at Swami's KM x Burmese/Cherry Bomb. He uses VISC genetics in the cross. Maybe I am not as crazy as I thought. Swami grows like no other I have seen. Complete next level shit. I was psyched to see the VISC name out there.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 23, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I just looked at Swami's KM x Burmese/Cherry Bomb. He uses VISC genetics in the cross. Maybe I am not as crazy as I thought. Swami grows like no other I have seen. Complete next level shit. I was psyched to see the VISC name out there.


I was eyeballing that one too. A couple hermie reports on the cherry bomb crosses though, so I'm kinda second guessing that one a bit. The Blue Orca cross (Zazen?) looks awesome though. I'm down with that one for sure


----------



## hyroot (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## May11th (Oct 23, 2013)

Im happy to say no one died through my dumbass mistake of not flushing coco. On to a long road to recovery, these gurls prob think I dont love them lol I do ladies oh I do. Modded out supersoil/recycled soil plants are recovered from light burn from 8 bulb t5 and now starting to really eat water. Thank you guys for everything, every last one of you I respect and listen to what you write, you talk, I learn , we all learn because together, if uts beautiful or ugly show it so we all can go through it.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 23, 2013)

May11th said:


> Im happy to say no one died through my dumbass mistake of not flushing coco. On to a long road to recovery, these gurls prob think I dont love them lol I do ladies oh I do. Modded out supersoil/recycled soil plants are recovered from light burn from 8 bulb t5 and now starting to really eat water. Thank you guys for everything, every last one of you I respect and listen to what you write, you talk, I learn , we all learn because together, if uts beautiful or ugly show it so we all can go through it.
> View attachment 2868720View attachment 2868721


I always rinse no matter what BS the package claims. I like to tear the bricks apart and hydrate it quickly...chisel and hammer!!! You may need to medicate after hitting your thumb. Then I put it in a tub, with lots of little holes drilled in it, for rinsing with PH'd water to break buffer and wash out salts. And no you can not dry the salts out and snort them.


----------



## May11th (Oct 23, 2013)

I forgot what I was going to say im so high. Everyone take a hit for me , ill be toking ut up shortky so see you guys in a few. Im starting to get burnt out on this superskunk I think, hurry up carmelo plants, and blueberry. I need some fruity weed.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 23, 2013)

May11th said:


> View attachment 2868912View attachment 2868917
> 
> I forgot what I was going to say im so high. Everyone take a hit for me , ill be toking ut up shortky so see you guys in a few. Im starting to get burnt out on this superskunk I think, hurry up carmelo plants, and blueberry. I need some fruity weed.


You are not kidding around there my friend. I love it.  Look out world here comes May. That is awesome.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 23, 2013)

Here are some *Super Blue Dream x Harlequin Jo* aka Freedom Baby. 50 days at midnight. I apologize for the damn gnats here and there. I was given some local organic compost that was riddled with eggs. I removed the culprits that I used it in.  Look for the OB Ripper shot and the LA Haze shot at the bottom. The SBD X Harlequin Jo smells like the best blue slurpees ever. The OBRs smell like grape candy or grape fuel. I don't recognize the scent of the LA Haze. It is spicy with a buttery cookie kinda smell. The other 2 LA Haze phenos I have smell like sour pine needles. 





































*OB Ripper*. Sorry the shot sucks. Closest pheno to my camera.






*
LA Haze. Afaghan Haze pheno

*


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 23, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here are some *Super Blue Dream x Harlequin Jo* aka Freedom Baby. 50 days at midnight. I apologize for the damn gnats here and there. I was given some local organic compost that was riddled with eggs. I removed the culprits that I used it in.  Look for the OB Ripper shot and the LA Haze shot at the bottom. The SBD X Harlequin Jo smells like the best blue slurpees ever. The OBRs smell like grape candy or grape fuel. I don't recognize the scent of the LA Haze. It is spicy with a buttery cookie kinda smell. The other 2 LA Haze phenos I have smell like sour pine needles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some great shots, man. Love your descriptions of how they smell, too. Blue slurpee. Grape fuel. Butter cookie. OMFGYUM!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 23, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here are some *Super Blue Dream x Harlequin Jo* aka Freedom Baby. 50 days at midnight. I apologize for the damn gnats here and there. I was given some local organic compost that was riddled with eggs. I removed the culprits that I used it in.  Look for the OB Ripper shot and the LA Haze shot at the bottom. The SBD X Harlequin Jo smells like the best blue slurpees ever. The OBRs smell like grape candy or grape fuel. I don't recognize the scent of the LA Haze. It is spicy with a buttery cookie kinda smell. The other 2 LA Haze phenos I have smell like sour pine needles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your bud pics always look like they should be in High Time magazine Perfect 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to GandalfdaGreen again.



*


----------



## May11th (Oct 23, 2013)

Right, you should be a editor in a magazine, very pin point and in your face info, I think your plants just keep getting more triked out gandalf, them things will soon be just one big glob of goo, you won't be able to see the calyxes lol I could see your stuff doing that, I realky would love to try sage seeds here soon, I have some greenhouse seed clones, white widow and then some northern lights, only 1 of each prob , a fri er nd of mine is wanting to see how they do w my methods compared to his, hes just using Scotts soil lol but hes happy with his product so thats all that matters . Him and I been really ckose frirnds and started this together but now he has his own going so its fun to compare and share, I gave one of my friends some equipment to start and hes doing very well w super soil and im going to have him get on here and read away, really nice humble guy and a great friend, those are the only people I can trust, but when we all become legal I will be busy as hell building people growrooms lol we all could make a living from it . I could only wish, its something I really enjoying and if I could be a grower and be legal and get paid, id think I went to heaven lol until this im gonna hit my penis pump aka steam roller haha. Later guys, you guys put a smile on my face and thanks for all you do.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 23, 2013)

Amazing Gandolf. Just amazing. If you want to collect those gnats, put equal amounts apple cider vinegar and water in a cup with a squirt of dish soap to break the surface tension. They are attracted to the acv and sink due to the dish soap. It works amazingly, plus no bug strips to fall on your plants. 

Do you guys think it's ok to foliar feed dyna-gro's foliage pro during flower? They're about 5 weeks in to 12/12. I got one thats showing both nitrogen abundance on the top and npk deficiencies on the lower leaves. It's allways been a little bitchy plant.


----------



## May11th (Oct 24, 2013)

I would if they dry within a hr and buds are still airy. Jmo , I do.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

Here we are at another great learning opportunity. I have run into a minor spider mite visitation. I mentioned awhile back that I had a source for compost right next door to me. Well against my better judgement I brought some into my grow rooms via teas and just having some of it inside. As soon as I brought it in I noticed some mites within a week. I have been using my Quantum Apocalypse for a few years and I love the results. It kills shit dead. No bullshit. Well this time I overdid it. I sprayed too much and I also made the critical error of spraying while the lights were on. This happened a few days ago. 

Another mistake I made was spraying a dose that was too strong for the stage these are in. They are clones which were placed into my mix 3 weeks ago after rooting. Yet another mistake I have made is not being decisive enough to cull many pheno and thus causing me to spread my love a bit thin in some areas. Point is to stay on point. I know these will pull through and I had no intentions of using any of the affected clones until spring so I am lucky this time. I admit to rushing and getting sloppy. I need to step my game up again as I have demoted myself to the minors for awhile to regain my focus. 

Here are some pictures. They are in the same medium. Treated exactly the same minus the Quantum Apocalypse. Like I said this is 100% operator error on my behalf and this has nothing to do with the product. I can be thankful that I have no intentions to use these clones anytime soon. I am also going to adhere to the directions and cover up the soil when I spray. I know I over sprayed these. 

Untreated LA Haze on the left. Treated Starlet Kush on the right. Same exact conditions minus the QA.







Treated SK







Untreated LA Haze


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Beautiful plants, and some great advice Gandalf!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll get them beautiful again. I know I keep saying it but the key point is not to take things for granted with your grow and don't ever think you can coast. You can get yourself into a 4 week pushback in the blink of an eye.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 24, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'll get them beautiful again. I know I keep saying it but the key point is not to take things for granted with your grow and don't ever think you can coast. You can get yourself into a 4 week pushback in the blink of an eye.


And get yourself "sent down to the minors". LOL!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

On a much more important topic a few mountains in New England open for skiing and riding tomorrow. Fun time is finally here.  This is my home mountain. This is only about half of the mountain.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 24, 2013)

Incredible shots as always Gandalf. Thanks for sharing all of that. I've never used Quantum, but now I know how to, LOL. I'm sure the SK will come back, but it sure teaches you your lesson, HUH? I know it's killin you to see one of your ladies in that condition, but you won't be doing it again anytime soon, and that's all that matters really. Takes some Sand to come in here, and post mistakes like that, but that's what it's all about right? May is really great about sharing like that too, you guys are a real treat to have around here.

I like that gnat trick SteelHeader, nice tip bro! Clean, and effective I assume, diggin that.

The pics on the page before this with the Gage gear are insane Gandalf. Once again, growin glue! I'll be popping the O.B. Rippers I have either today or tomorrow. Depends on when UPS decides to drop off that trimmer. 

Gandalf, and Gage, 'Always Runnin Dank'

Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Incredible shots as always Gandalf. Thanks for sharing all of that. I've never used Quantum, but now I know how to, LOL. I'm sure the SK will come back, but it sure teaches you your lesson, HUH? *I know it's killin you to see one of your ladies in that condition*, but you won't be doing it again anytime soon, and that's all that matters really. Takes some Sand to come in here, and post mistakes like that, but that's what it's all about right? May is really great about sharing like that too, you guys are a real treat to have around here.
> 
> I like that gnat trick SteelHeader, nice tip bro! Clean, and effective I assume, diggin that.
> 
> ...


You know me so well bro. I hate doing stupid shit like that. My bad 100%. The important thing is not to panic and start throwing shit at it. Take a step back and give the plants some time to fix themselves rather than kill them with more good intentions. The OB Ripper is just sick.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice looking hill Gand! The pic above is Silver Star ski resort. It's in British Columbia. I spent part of my childhood out there, and we used to leave at 10am every Friday and pile in a school bus to head to the hill. It was part of our gym class. I miss those days!



Now my family lives in Alberta. Right amongst the Canadian Rocky Mountains. The picture above is Lake Louise which is in Jasper. Banff is a really kick-ass ski resort too about an hour further west from here. I want to retire in this part of the world. I could pack a bowl, sit out on the deck and stare at these majestic mountains for hours.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 2869479
> 
> Nice looking hill Gand! The pic above is Silver Star ski resort. It's in British Columbia. I spent part of my childhood out there, and we used to leave at 10am every Friday and pile in a school bus to head to the hill. It was part of our gym class. I miss those days!
> 
> ...


Insane pictures. My dream is to live in Revelstoke or Kicking Horse. I love Montana. I threaten my wife to move us all out there. I would love to live up in Glacier National Park and make day trips to Banff and such. I would love to live west of Calgary. I just love the real big mountains. My home mountain has almost 3000 feet of sustained vertical. We go out to Whitefish and Big Sky all the time. I have been looking into real estate around Revelstoke and Kicking Horse. 

My younger two ski/ride every friday in the winter as part of the school winter fitness program. My older two go to a snowboarding academy and live there.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 24, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Insane pictures. My dream is to live in Revelstoke or Kicking Horse. I love Montana. I threaten my wife to move us all out there. I would love to live up in Glacier National Park and make day trips to Banff and such. I would love to live west of Calgary. I just love the real big mountains. My home mountain has almost 3000 feet of sustained vertical. We go out to Whitefish and Big Sky all the time. I have been looking into real estate around Revelstoke and Kicking Horse.
> 
> My younger two ski/ride every friday in the winter as part of the school winter fitness program. My older two go to a snowboarding academy and live there.


Are you talking about Revelstoke British Columbia? The Kicking Horse river?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah Revelstoke B.C. Here is Kicking Horse. Best places to ride ever. I like it because you can die there if you are not on point. 

http://kickinghorseresort.com/


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

You need to leave where you are now and move back there. That is the most beautiful area in the world.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 24, 2013)

Too much for me to catch up on so I just looked at the pictures. All were pretty baddass. I can hardly type. Toked some of this:


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Too much for me to catch up on so I just looked at the pictures. All were pretty baddass. I can hardly type. Toked some of this:


Thank God Hamish. You are back in the game. That looks killer. Is it the LVBK?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 24, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Yeah Revelstoke B.C. Here is Kicking Horse. Best places to ride ever. I like it because you can die there if you are not on point.
> 
> http://kickinghorseresort.com/


Dude, I've been white water rafting on that river! My brother-in-laws brother used to lead excursions. Every summer me and a few of my hockey buddies would go. INSANE!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

If my wife would go I would be there. I honestly may buy a small condo at one of those mountains. You are talking to a total ski/snowboarding crackhead.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

*OB Rippers. Day 50 or 51. *






































Look at the undersides of the leaves. Holy shit. I am taking them to 65-70 days.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 24, 2013)

Killin it bro!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

*Chernobyl and JTR.

Chernobyl. Day 50-51

*






*JTR

*


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

*Super Blue Dream x Harlequin Jo

*


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

*Starlet Kush. 50-51 days.

*


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 24, 2013)

*Alexander Kush. *2 weeks longer than the other phenos and still going. I have not fed this plant in a month. Frostmonster.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 24, 2013)

Damn Gandalf..... All I can say. I want some plants lookin' like that!!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 25, 2013)

What's the starlet kush from? That's Mmm mmm good. I'm not a fan of jtr or blue dream. Those look good too. The Chernobyl and Alex kush looks dank too.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 25, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Yeah Revelstoke B.C. Here is Kicking Horse. Best places to ride ever. I like it because you can die there if you are not on point.
> 
> http://kickinghorseresort.com/


I feel the same about surf spots. My favourites are shallow reef breaks and the bigger the better. I never got the biggest kick out of 'freestyle' kinda board-riding, with 360's and all the little tricks and whatnot. I'm more of a 'let's see if we make it' kinda cat. Been in one or two positions I had no business being in ROFL. Responsible for many a ripped wetsuit and smashed board 

I plan to move closer to the ocean again in next 2 years, haven't been able to go at it regularly for nearly a decade, missing it badly...


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 25, 2013)

Meanwhile in south africa...


----------



## hyroot (Oct 25, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I feel the same about surf spots. My favourites are shallow reef breaks and the bigger the better. I never got the biggest kick out of 'freestyle' kinda board-riding, with 360's and all the little tricks and whatnot. I'm more of a 'let's see if we make it' kinda cat. Been in one or two positions I had no business being in ROFL. Responsible for many a ripped wetsuit and smashed board
> 
> I plan to move closer to the ocean again in next 2 years, haven't been able to go at it regularly for nearly a decade, missing it badly...


Newport/ balboa 42nd , 54th, and Trestles. No reef though. White Sands in Santa Barbara is cool too. It's been years since I have been there


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 25, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> Meanwhile in south africa...
> 
> View attachment 2870316


 That's what we all have body boarder mates for. Shark bait. They go for the teabags first.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

hyroot said:


> What's the starlet kush from? That's Mmm mmm good. I'm not a fan of jtr or blue dream. Those look good too. The Chernobyl and Alex kush looks dank too.


Gage Green. It is a very unique OG Kush. Old school Kush scents. Like sour sandalwood. No fruity stuff with this strain. 

https://gagegreen.org/skush.html

I never had the JTR but it's in one of my favorite strains ever the Breeders' Boutique Engineers' Dream.


----------



## May11th (Oct 25, 2013)

I hacked my blueberries and recieved 30 beautiful clones. They needed it because they were 4 foot tall and 2 months old lol it crazy how fast they shot up.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Looking very healthy there May. I love the lush green you got going on.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Good grief May, lovin that canopy bro! Holly crap, it's just so flat, and beautiful man. I can see why you took a butt ton of clones from that lady. What a specimen you have brother. I always enjoy looking over your plants, lots to peruse over. I would have loved to watch that thing flower out though, what a bush she would have been, LOL. Keep doing what you're doing man, such nice work.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## May11th (Oct 25, 2013)

Haha thanks . I made some pantyhose hash and man its good lol


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 25, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> *OB Rippers. Day 50 or 51. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WUT DA FUQ? Good Gods son, I've never in my life seen fan leafs covered like that with trichs! I thought I would be too busy to get those Ripper seeds in the soil today, not any damn more. Guess what I'm doing next today? If you don't keep every single scrap of the trim, and make oil, I'm gonna come to Maine, and slap the shit out of you. Good grief, you could just shove anything in the tube, and come out with some shatter bro. Those are some sick @$$ plants. I hear you about going out to 65 days too. As long as the trichs look right, go for it. By the look of the pistils, should work out for you. Wow, just amazing Gandalf!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I have talked to the guys who ran this as testers and they said they did take theirs to 70 but suggested 65 as the sweet spot. Like I keep saying, every pheno is a keeper. I can't wait to see your yields with these. Whatever pheno you end up with you'll love. Pretty cool to think that 1 pack will bring so much happiness. I can't wait until I have the C.O.M.A version of the OB Ripper. OBR x SM then OBR X SM x (SM X OBR). Then back to the original OBR. Yeah....I have lost my mind. This Sun Maiden doesn't make it easy to function so well. 

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1379&start=40


----------



## Trousers (Oct 25, 2013)

May11th said:


> I hacked my blueberries and recieved 30 beautiful clones. They needed it because they were 4 foot tall and 2 months old lol it crazy how fast they shot up.


I just took 5 clones from my 35 day old Blueberry (sativa pheno, ftw). It looks so bare and small now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 25, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> If you don't keep every single scrap of the trim, and make oil, I'm gonna come to Maine, and slap the shit out of you.


 I'll buy a plane ticket to come help. I have a feeling that a hockey-loving ex-footballer snowboarding gym addict might be a bit of a handful. I'll grab his ankles and you can swing in from above like a friggin ninja spider. Definitely a two-man job at least. Except if we can pay St0w to go do the job FOR us.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 25, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have talked to the guys who ran this as testers and they said they did take theirs to 70 but suggested 65 as the sweet spot. Like I keep saying, every pheno is a keeper. I can't wait to see your yields with these. Whatever pheno you end up with you'll love. Pretty cool to think that 1 pack will bring so much happiness. I can't wait until I have the C.O.M.A version of the OB Ripper. OBR x SM then OBR X SM x (SM X OBR). Then back to the original OBR. Yeah....I have lost my mind. This Sun Maiden doesn't make it easy to function so well.
> 
> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1379&start=40


That's the way it should be. A pack should guarantee ecstatic results. GGG FTW.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 25, 2013)

Oops - my immature plant count, I'm at 7 now, one above the legal limit for me and my wife.
Don't tell on me.


I don't have much experience cloning.

Bought a clearish plastic tub with a lid. Put some tiles in it and put some RO water in the bottom. The cups sit up on the tiles out of the water. It is so dry here I figured I need a RH boost.

Temps are pretty consistent 75-80.

I clipped them, dipped them in rooting powder and put them in keg cups. 

I just need two.









She looks so skimpy now.
The plant next to it spouted a few hours before the tall girl and still has not shown sex, a week after the tall one did. 








Clone bin on cardboard and a seedling heater. I unplugged the seedling heater it got up to 84 in there. 
The room stays between 75 and 80, so no extra heat. 









This healthy boy is now pushing up compost. It was not a pheno I want and I really only have room to do feminized seeds.
I don't really have room to make seeds and keep all my family and friends supplied, but tough shit, I need to do some things for me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 25, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Oops - my immature plant count, I'm at 7 now, one above the legal limit for me and my wife.
> Don't tell on me.
> 
> 
> ...


 MOST important factor with clones above all is STABLE temps. As long as you have temps nailed down, RH can go as low as 55 and you need not worry.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I feel the same about surf spots. My favourites are shallow reef breaks and the bigger the better. I never got the biggest kick out of 'freestyle' kinda board-riding, with 360's and all the little tricks and whatnot. I'm more of a 'let's see if we make it' kinda cat. Been in one or two positions I had no business being in ROFL. Responsible for many a ripped wetsuit and smashed board
> 
> I plan to move closer to the ocean again in next 2 years, haven't been able to go at it regularly for nearly a decade, missing it badly...



Eff that. I'm afraid of the ocean. I won't step foot in one. Cruises have been ruled out for vacations. My worst fear in life would be falling over board in the middle of shark infested waters. My feet stay firmly planted on the ground.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 25, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> MOST important factor with clones above all is STABLE temps. As long as you have temps nailed down, RH can go as low as 55 and you need not worry.


I hope it can stay above 55. If I shut the lid it gets too hot in there. If it is cracked there is no condensation on the sides of the tub. 

Thanks Ham


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

That is a really beautiful plant Trousers. I love that shade of green. 



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Trousers again.



*


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 25, 2013)

This was after 6 days, RH around 55. Stable temps to within .3 degrees and 25ml of water every day to the rockwool cube, that was IT. The other big trick is not getting the root-zone too moist. They dryer you can keep the cube the better. Just slightly moist, never wet, ever.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 25, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That is a really beautiful plant Trousers. I love that shade of green.



You deserve a bit of the credit. 
I have learned so much here. 

I knew it was male but I kept it around for about 4 days before getting rid of it. 
It was so healthy, but I just don't have the space for males and it wasn't the right pheno.

Those plants spent their entire life under a cheapo 300 watt LED I bought on ebay. 
So far it is doing better than my 250 watt hps plus about 160 watts of blue cfl with less heat. That is a bit skewed because I am using organic soil, teas and foliar feeding for the first time. 
I might have to run the same variety under my hps and led and see which I like better. 





thanks


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Trousers said:


> You deserve a bit of the credit.
> I have learned so much here.
> 
> I knew it was male but I kept it around for about 4 days before getting rid of it.
> ...


It's all about the phenos. I swear by this.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I have decided that I am going on a hunger strike until my neem bruised turn back to a nice green. If they can't eat because of me then I shouldn't be able to eat either. If I ate I could never look them in the stomata.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 25, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have decided that I am going on a hunger strike until my neem bruised turn back to a nice green. If they can't eat because of me then I shouldn't be able to eat either. If I ate I could never look them in the stomata.


You are an incredibly sensitive man who inspires joy joy feelings in all those around you.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 25, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> You are an incredibly sensitive man who inspires joy joy feelings in all those around you.


Agreed. Even though I've never met Gandalf I can tell he's a good man.

He and Rrog are cut from the same cloth


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Agreed. Even though I've never met Gandalf I can tell he's a good man.
> 
> He and Rrog are cut from the same cloth


That is a great compliment. Rrog is the man.


----------



## May11th (Oct 25, 2013)

I agree. He will try and help anyone. His shit tells you to listen too, wont find no noobs spreading nonsense here. Alot of bs growers on here that steer you in the wrong direction, not here, pictures of everyone stuff prove that its not junk.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

What do you guys know about Chocolope? Anyone ever grow or smoke it?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 25, 2013)

I've smoked Chocolate Fondue before. Very earthy aroma, and a sweet dark chocolate milk like finish. Friend of mine offered me a cut of the CF he had, but, I didn't have my gear set up, so I passed. Scuttlebut was that she had Chocolope in her immediate geneology. But, I haven't really done any research on the Chocolope itself. Thinking of running some?


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 25, 2013)

How many weeks in flower did your daybreaker go for mate ?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a Chocolope cross that sounds super interesting. I just want to hear from the crew.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> How many weeks in flower did your daybreaker go for mate ?


One was pheno was done at 6-7 weeks. I could have pulled her at 6 but went to 7. The other was a 9 weeker. Both are really nice. I love the jet fuel tastes and Gage has some great ones. The new one out is Cornerstone. I have heard and watched some great test runs with these. 

https://gagegreen.org/cs.html


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 25, 2013)

thanks sounds great mate, i wanted something fuel, i was also looking at this 
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/connoisseur-genetics-seeds-fuel/prod_3705.html (daywrecker)

but went with the day breaker as i wanted something from gagegreen 
ended getting rainbow jones (gdp x casey jones) from connoisseur genetics in the end 
ill check that cornerstone out 

peace


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> thanks sounds great mate, i wanted something fuel, i was also looking at this
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/connoisseur-genetics-seeds-fuel/prod_3705.html (daywrecker)
> 
> but went with the day breaker as i wanted something from gagegreen
> ...


I love Casey Jones. I have Breeders' Boutique Engineers' Dream which is a cross of the actual HTCC 3rd place winner Casey Jones cut from Devil's Harvest to Deep Purple Querkle. Of everything I have been growing and have grown the past , ED is as good as it gets and it may be better. I have some beans of Casey Jones from Devil's Harvest. I plan on finding a pheno to cross with in the very near future. I wish I could get my hands on that actual 3rd place winning cut. I would like hear about the Rainbow Jones as you get going. Take it easy.

http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=54


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 25, 2013)

that cut floats around all over the place from what i hear gandalf. is that the true bliss or cannabliss or whatever cut? i was told the one i picked up in lansing 2 years ago was the one. THE [email protected] lol i called them up and asked if it was a good cut they were like "ITS THE CUT!" i couldnt argue after i finished it out. super fire. HUGE yielding. would grown on gasoline. i miss it bad. lost it in a cloning accident. killed the wrong ones


----------



## hyroot (Oct 25, 2013)

Casey jones is dank... My lil brother did that one and it always came out fluffy, it was dense on the plant though. It was so bommy though. His cuts were from oaksterdam when they had them...


----------



## HGK420 (Oct 25, 2013)

ya it definitely always tried to fluff up on ya. we had a couple batches just dialed right in tho and it rocks right up due to resin content. we almost got kicked out of an appartment of my girlfriends at the time cause it was so dank lol. we lived over a bar and i had a $650 filter running and they still said i stunk out the whole bar lol! can filter be damned casey jones is da man!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 25, 2013)

Hoping to get some CJ freebies when my Blue Pit comes. Aren't you running BP Gand?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> that cut floats around all over the place from what i hear gandalf. is that the true bliss or cannabliss or whatever cut? i was told the one i picked up in lansing 2 years ago was the one. THE [email protected] lol i called them up and asked if it was a good cut they were like "ITS THE CUT!" i couldnt argue after i finished it out. super fire. HUGE yielding. would grown on gasoline. i miss it bad. lost it in a cloning accident. killed the wrong ones


I hate to say that I don't really know what the cut was. Here is the info from the site.

*We were lucky enough to be given a clone of the Casey Jones High Times Cannabis Cup entry from DevilsHarvestSeeds. Taking third place in the HTCC was a bit of an underestimation of the greatness of this cross, in our opinion.* It has vigour, a short flowering period, a complex set of aromas (sour, sweet, herby, floral) and it is a really easy plant to grow.

It is a relatively hungry beast but, in our experience, tells you just before it is finishing that it has had enough. The fan leaves start yellowing as it sucks up the energy in a thirsty race to finish itself off. The DPQ male that we have used for our DPQ F2's just adds the most amazing amount of trichomes to anything you cross it with. With the Casey Jones already being very resinous and frosty, with the benefits of the DPQ's genetics added to the fray we knew we were going to end up with something special.

Although the Casey Jones has really nice finishing colours (reds, purples, dark greens), if left outside to finish with sufficient temperature drops (15 degree plus), when cured the bud will still be the traditional colur without those purple tinges to it. With adding the DPQ into the mix there is now a natural Purple pheno of the Engineers' Dream as well as a more traditional Casey-leaning pheno. Bud calyxes on the phenos just explode with growth towards the end, creating large dome-like calyxes that protrude out of the bud, making them look like some sort of medieval weapon. Excellent yielders with time to veg and also if put into flower from 12/12 (the flowering ladies will produce more than 1 oz each in this method - SOG).

The high from the Purple pheno again is energetic but also narcotic, whereas the Casey-leaning pheno with more autumn colours to the finished product evokes a high that will have you giggling and laughing without being sure of why you started. The Engineers' Dream has deep flavours with all the genetics having their own little stamp on the taste and smell. The Casey pheno is sweeter on the nose and the darker pheno has more sour and deep spicy tones. A plant that will be sure to power your Engine either way.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I'll buy a plane ticket to come help. I have a feeling that a hockey-loving ex-footballer snowboarding gym addict might be a bit of a handful. I'll grab his ankles and you can swing in from above like a friggin ninja spider. Definitely a two-man job at least. Except if we can pay St0w to go do the job FOR us.


I'm all for paying St0w. Just now getting healthy, and I don't need to be beat into a C.O.M.A.! It's all senseless violence anyways, I just want to see the oil he makes with the trim, LMAO. 

I'm popping O.B. Ripper, G-13 Skunk, and SleeSkunk seeds tonight. The day got a little busy, and had to put them aside. I have the whole night to keep working though ! Small advantage of Bi-Polar, on an up-swing you have almost limitless energy, LOL. Although it's not needed after seeing your pics Gandalf, I want that strain regardless of when I have to work in taking care of germing them. Just gonna happen! 
Oh, all the above strains will be crossed as well. Keeps my busy mind in order having to work it all out. Lots of fun ahead.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I need a good beating. Those will be some crazy powerful crosses. I can imagine the Skunk crosses with the OBR. You'll have some very unique genetics. Off to do some plants work. Talk to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 25, 2013)

After a little re-reading. I'm gonna pop the Engineers' Dream instead of the SleeSkunk. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

This is going to be so much fun to watch. I am really excited for these bro.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 26, 2013)

Gandalf, I've had the chocolope, it was badass mate I rate it up with the LA Confidential. Btw guys keep your eyes on Skunkd0c's grows, he's an NFT MASTER. Most beautiful hydro plants on RIU.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 26, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> , it was . Btw guys keep your eyes on Skunkd0c's grows, he's an NFT MASTER. Most beautiful hydro plants on RIU.


lolololol lolololol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 26, 2013)

hyroot said:


> lolololol lolololol


You'll be crying once you see the difference between the Doc's gear and yours mate. You'll need to double up your room to get the same weight as one arm of his Angelheart. Gandalf and the Doc, two best growers on the webs. I bow in their presence.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 26, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> You'll be crying once you see the difference between the Doc's gear and yours mate. You'll need to double up your room to get the same weight as one arm of his Angelheart. Gandalf and the Doc, two best growers on the webs. I bow in their presence.


Thanks for the kind words Hamish. Any success I have is a direct result of hanging out with the Green Factory crew in each other's threads here on RIU. No bowing to me by any means. Everyone of you guys is so on point that I am the one to be so honored to learn from you guys and share everything with you all. I want to thank you guys for helping me. You guys are a class act. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 26, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I love Casey Jones. I have Breeders' Boutique Engineers' Dream which is a cross of the actual HTCC 3rd place winner Casey Jones cut from Devil's Harvest to Deep Purple Querkle. Of everything I have been growing and have grown the past , ED is as good as it gets and it may be better. I have some beans of Casey Jones from Devil's Harvest. I plan on finding a pheno to cross with in the very near future. I wish I could get my hands on that actual 3rd place winning cut. I would like hear about the Rainbow Jones as you get going. Take it easy.
> 
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=54


Never grown it mate, its been on my list for so long
connoisseur genetics , they have 4-5 different casy jones crosses seems to be their main thing
never grown anything from connoisseur before been looking at there stuff for a while 
casey s1 (grateful casey) using the Truecannabliss cut of Head Seeds

forget whos this is someone at RIU grew this CJ i saved it because it looks sexy 



Peace


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 26, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> You'll be crying once you see the difference between the Doc's gear and yours mate. You'll need to double up your room to get the same weight as one arm of his Angelheart. Gandalf and the Doc, two best growers on the webs. I bow in their presence.


That is a kind thing to say m8 thanks, i also agree gandalfs plants look very nice and healthy


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont care what skunk grows in his hydro cash crops. He's a troll and disrespected Hyroot. I can't thank Hyroot enough for his lighting and organic expertise...he's up there with Rrog and Stow in my book. Have a great weekend everyone...except Skunk.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 26, 2013)

I wanted to update my *self induced *neem oil damage. Throughout the entire situation the leaves always held their turgidity. I looked to this as a beacon of hope. I just went in for the detailed daily once over of everything and things seem to be at the very moment of turning around. I think I'll be able to eat today. I made the cardinal sin of doing before thinking. As much as I love to go to and hang with the plants, I have to remind myself that doing big things like altering the plants or their environment should never be done after a blunt of Sun Maiden.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 26, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I dont care what skunk grows in his hydro cash crops. He's a troll and disrespected Hyroot. I can't thank Hyroot enough for his lighting and organic expertise...he's up there with Rrog and Stow in my book. Have a great weekend everyone...except Skunk.




I love Hyroot and everyone knows I respect him as much as anyone. Hyroot was the first guy in the organic world of RIU to help me out when I really needed it. With that said I did see some of the back and forth in the foliage thread. After I saw what was going down I picked up and left. No disrespect to Hyroot or doc for my leaving. I get that everyone does things differently. I love my hydro friends, my organic friends, my defoliators, my foliators, my friends who use FF Big Grow, etc. I come to RIU to learn and share and feel good about myself while sharing something that is such a big part of my life. This is about the medicine and the bonds that I am making with people who share my passion for this true gift of healing. This is my safe house for this side of my life. 

I don't want any of that bullshit drug into this thread. I want this thread to be one where people feel safe to come and share anything without fear of ridicule. Not too long ago we had people get pissed over a foliar spray and some shit broke out. It's too bad all that shit went down because that means we all lost out on some learning opportunities and experiences. I know I have so far to go. I know how to take care of these plants with teas and once I get to Rrog's level of understanding organics then I hope to be who you think I may be. The thing that I love is how humble we all are with our plants. If we let "the real world" creep into our gardens then we might as well be dead. Don't bring any bad karma to your plants and your kingdom by disrespecting anyone who is honestly really passionate about this medicine. Just move on.

Everyone is different and that is a fact. I am not saying you have to go out and have beers with everyone on RIU. Far from it. Rather than fight someone and waste time that I will never get back, I just go off and read some new information somewhere. I am not aiming this at anyone in specific. This pertains to all. I hope you all don't take this the wrong way. Like I said everyone does things differently and that is the cool thing. I try to learn things from everyone and if you think you can't do that then you are fucked. Take care guys and I hope you all know what I am saying. I really value everyone of you guys.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 26, 2013)

Well said, my dear wizard.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 26, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I dont care what skunk grows in his hydro cash crops. He's a troll and disrespected Hyroot. I can't thank Hyroot enough for his lighting and organic expertise...he's up there with Rrog and Stow in my book. Have a great weekend everyone...except Skunk.


Whatever you feel that is fine, but you should keep your bitterness out of other peoples personal grow threads.

That is all.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 26, 2013)

Used to look forward to this great thread, but I'm not getting pulled under the troll bridge...that is all


----------



## Trousers (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone checked out the probiotics thread?

The guy does a side by side with and without the probiotics.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/733927-prolific-plant-probiotic-cannabis-test.html

Looks cool, I just ordered a bottle, a bit pricey but hey, it is only money. 


http://www.prolificplantprobiotic.com/



I will not fight in the organic section. 
I don't want to fight, I want to frolic. I'm a nutty bunny.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 26, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Anyone checked out the probiotics thread?
> 
> The guy does a side by side with and without the probiotics.
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/733927-prolific-plant-probiotic-cannabis-test.html
> ...


Agreed. Stew knows his stuff, man. Definitely an interesting read.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 26, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I love Hyroot and everyone knows I respect him as much as anyone. Hyroot was the first guy in the organic world of RIU to help me out when I really needed it. With that said I did see some of the back and forth in the foliage thread. After I saw what was going down I picked up and left. No disrespect to Hyroot or doc for my leaving. I get that everyone does things differently. I love my hydro friends, my organic friends, my defoliators, my foliators, my friends who use FF Big Grow, etc. I come to RIU to learn and share and feel good about myself while sharing something that is such a big part of my life. This is about the medicine and the bonds that I am making with people who share my passion for this true gift of healing. This is my safe house for this side of my life.
> 
> I don't want any of that bullshit drug into this thread. I want this thread to be one where people feel safe to come and share anything without fear of ridicule. Not too long ago we had people get pissed over a foliar spray and some shit broke out. It's too bad all that shit went down because that means we all lost out on some learning opportunities and experiences. I know I have so far to go. I know how to take care of these plants with teas and once I get to Rrog's level of understanding organics then I hope to be who you think I may be. The thing that I love is how humble we all are with our plants. If we let "the real world" creep into our gardens then we might as well be dead. Don't bring any bad karma to your plants and your kingdom by disrespecting anyone who is honestly really passionate about this medicine. Just move on.
> 
> Everyone is different and that is a fact. I am not saying you have to go out and have beers with everyone on RIU. Far from it. Rather than fight someone and waste time that I will never get back, I just go off and read some new information somewhere. I am not aiming this at anyone in specific. This pertains to all. I hope you all don't take this the wrong way. Like I said everyone does things differently and that is the cool thing. I try to learn things from everyone and if you think you can't do that then you are fucked. Take care guys and I hope you all know what I am saying. I really value everyone of you guys.



Well put Gandalf. I really like hyroot too, and he contributes a ton of good info. I also agree with you on avoiding the pissing contests on here. I don't do a very good job of that all of the time, but you are correct. We will never stop learning about this plant, so tuning out people that do things differently is often a learning opportunity missed.

On that note, I just met up with Rrog. What a good guy! He's got a biochar project going on where he's building an oven of sorts out of 35 gallon drums and 55 gallon drums. I played middle man with another RIU member who gets these drums for free, so I was able to pick these up for Rrog. He's making large amounts of biochar which will be charged and combined with humus and rock dusts and projected out on to his property to revitalize the soil. Super interesting! I could have sat and talked with him all day about it. This is stuff that we can apply to our indoor gardens very easily.

I'm hoping Rrog will pop in here and keep us posted on this project of his and clarify my simplistic description of it up above. The shit he works on is above my pay grade. He is an amazing wealth of knowledge, along with being a great guy. A good example to follow, imo. I feel very fortunate to live in his neck of the woods and be able to hang with him from time to time.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 26, 2013)

*Soil and Tea porn
*
I was up at the local store to pick up a few things and they hooked me up with a few bags of this local Maine made mix. I am always looking to experiment and I thought I'd take them up on it. I was told by the locals who were there, and know the maker, that this stuff is exceptional and that he is an artist with everything he does in his life. I am going to run a few plants in it and see what happens. They told me water and a few teas only. Sounds good to me. 

I knew Rrog had a project going on with constructing the oven. That must have been one hell of a meeting. I think it's so cool you guys get to hook up. The two of you are really great people. I am jealous. Talk about the best bio char. 




















My mix. 90 days. 







Sea Monkey Doo







Ocean Garden 







Teas I just made


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 26, 2013)

I need to lay hands on some of that Sea Monkey Doo. That's one secksy dirtbag.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 26, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> I need to lay hands on some of that Sea Monkey Doo. That's one secksy dirtbag.


I really like the whole local thing. I can't wait to see how it runs. I could get behind a product like this. Gandy Doo. Wizardshit. Soil of the Shire. I am smoking Pineapple Express cured 90 days. Wow. This is much stronger than it was 3 mos ago.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 26, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> *OB Rippers. Day 50 or 51. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could find some of these seeds. GGG strains are hard to come by.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 26, 2013)

I had to take a few pics of the PE. I still have 2 phenos that I cloned. Thank God.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 26, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I wish I could find some of these seeds. GGG strains are hard to come by.


Follow me.

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 26, 2013)

I would highly recommend the Sugartown Express, Charity OG, and anything else. The auctions will be fun to watch. Way too rich for my blood. My wife would kill me if I bought a 500 dollar pack of seeds. Ask me about anything if you want.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sheesh. The bank allways came up under construction when I was poking around. I don't have the money to do battle with the rest of the world over seeds. Thanks Gand. I'll keep watch for fun. Well some are on the watch list. For sure.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 26, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Sheesh. The bank allways came up under construction when I was poking around. I don't have the money to do battle with the rest of the world over seeds. Thanks Gand. I'll keep watch for fun.


Best buy in seeds today.

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=563

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=556

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=559


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 26, 2013)

I have watched a run on the bastards and the grower is awesome and very picky in his keepers. Out of lets say 8 females 4 were deemed keepers. You will have exceptional plants that no one else in the world has. The Pepe Le Dank is a sick cross. The male is the Aloha White Lightening. Mix that with Shanti's G13 x Skunk. I have a pack of it. I want to see if this could be my skunk strain. I swear anyone wanting to get some Gage at insane values should look at these.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 26, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am smoking Pineapple Express cured 90 days. Wow. This is much stronger than it was 3 mos ago.


I have always thought that properly cured weed peaks around 3 months.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 26, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm hoping Rrog will pop in here and keep us posted on this project of his...




That's the design. I mashed a couple of existing ideas together is all. I had to draw it to get my head around it. It will look much like this when done:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg95KYrH8PI

I'll be taking pics and measuring things so someone else could build. This is easily able to produce enough volume to sell biochar if a guy wanted.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 26, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> *Soil and Tea porn
> *
> I was up at the local store to pick up a few things and they hooked me up with a few bags of this local Maine made mix. I am always looking to experiment and I thought I'd take them up on it. I was told by the locals who were there, and know the maker, that this stuff is exceptional and that he is an artist with everything he does in his life. I am going to run a few plants in it and see what happens. They told me water and a few teas only. Sounds good to me.
> 
> ...


you guys have all the good stuff over there.. I have to go on a scavenger hunt to find any ocean anything. Kelp meal is common but that's about it. I drive an hour for the crab meal I like.. Its still cheaper than ordering including the cost of gas. I have friends and fam over that way anyway. One would think with the ocean just being another 20 min away that there would be more... The only places that do their own composts and what not are small horse ranches.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I love Casey Jones. I have Breeders' Boutique Engineers' Dream which is a cross of the actual HTCC 3rd place winner Casey Jones cut from Devil's Harvest to Deep Purple Querkle. Of everything I have been growing and have grown the past , ED is as good as it gets and it may be better. I have some beans of Casey Jones from Devil's Harvest. I plan on finding a pheno to cross with in the very near future. I wish I could get my hands on that actual 3rd place winning cut. I would like hear about the Rainbow Jones as you get going. Take it easy.
> 
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=54


I had to get Engineer's Dream. I heard of the recent BB sale and got 
those beans that were on sale that I did not have yet, and then added
ED anyway. :0)

They threw in an interesting cross: Deep Blue x Engineers Dream

This should be fun.

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I had to get Engineer's Dream. I heard of the recent BB sale and got
> those beans that were on sale that I did not have yet, and then added
> ED anyway. :0)
> 
> ...


I honestly swear by BB. They have a very loyal following. I have their Sour Cherry too. The crosses they do are just badass.

http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=58


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 26, 2013)

Rrog said:


> View attachment 2871815
> 
> That's the design. I mashed a couple of existing ideas together is all. I had to draw it to get my head around it. It will look much like this when done:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg95KYrH8PI
> ...


I will be your first east coast customer. I am not kidding. You are not kidding around in this game Rrog. Damn impressive.


----------



## May11th (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone ever think of ways to put out electricity , I was thinking of a small motor with a pully hook it up to a alternator with a belt and then to a battery and power invertor, could start out wuth a 50 watt fan motor and end up with 1500 watts, couldnt be hard but im no engineer . I would love to have 20 , 1000 watt lights lol then 20 x 40 800 watts , instead of 20, 000.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 26, 2013)

M11- Solar panels? They've never been cheaper.

GdG- you can build this easy. I'm just tweaking it and posting the results. My point was a feller could build one and sell his biochar locally- it would make that much.


----------



## May11th (Oct 26, 2013)

No not solar pans but I was thinking of running all my lights off of a system like, starts with a 12v car battery like a optima, then a hd alternator , then a postive and negative cable running to a power invertor, then to spin the pully on the alternator I would use a fan motor that has atleast 3000rpms, which really isn't much and might not be needed think of how your vehicle can charge your system on just 800 rpms, so the alternator is only used to charge thw battery I figure a decent fan would be between 40-100 watts maybe a tad more, they have power inverters that can handle 6000 watts, why not try to build it and I wouldn't worry about noise because itd be likw running your air pump for teas. If it's possible my sides and ceiling will bw nothing but 1000 watt raptor hoods lol veg room will have the generator in it. Make aure there isnt a fire hazard and if so have the equipment ready just in case.


----------



## May11th (Oct 26, 2013)

I bet I could blow $1500 on the setup but itd be worth it. Couldnt be too hard if my dumbass thought of it, thank you marijuana, I use to be really good at making new shit for racing and if I could use my mechanical skills to save a buck and better my grow why not. I may need a bigger space soon if it works.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 26, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I honestly swear by BB. They have a very loyal following. I have their Sour Cherry too. The crosses they do are just badass.
> 
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=58


I am running Sour Cherry right now. I popped more of those 
than any other BB gear but PK, but I am hoping for the Lemon Pledge
pheno of PK.

I got Sour Cherry, Smelly Cherry, The Dog, and Psycho Killer that first
go 'round, and they threw in the aptly named Cheese Surprise. :0)

So, I am about three or four away from being BB Happy. 

JD


----------



## Rrog (Oct 26, 2013)

M11- this motor that starts everything- would this be a gas motor or generator? I'm not following what you're looking to do. Remote power where there is none?


----------



## May11th (Oct 26, 2013)

Iys would start with a electric fan motor , I just want to be able to run as much wattage as I want for as cheap as $30 a month instead of $2000.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 26, 2013)

How are you going to generate electricity for the motor, solar, wind, hydro, nuclear, or hamsters rowing a boat.... ?They sell solar panels at Costco now. All the solar panels now are roll out blankets. They are not big contraptions that have to be mounted anymore. 

Where I live all electricity from the power company comes from thousand of windmills and solar panels. That all supplies power for the whole valley. That could be why we pay $0.07 per kwh. 5 times cheaper than edison $0.33


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xeuk7s_perpetual-motion-magnet-motor-perpe_tech here you go may11. This may give you some ideas.


----------



## May11th (Oct 26, 2013)

A electric fan motor would be the starter, then it goes from there. I like solar panels but the prices are high still imo. This setup could be built for $1500 and be quality materials.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 26, 2013)

I want to see this go down. Can it really be done? That would be amazing.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think the amperage needed would be greater than what could be returned by the charging unit. I'm pretty sure the perpetual free energy thing has been explored.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 26, 2013)

^^^^ yeah you want the amps to be at least 30% more than actual power draw ..


----------



## prosperian (Oct 27, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am smoking Pineapple Express cured 90 days. Wow. This is much stronger than it was 3 mos ago.


Good to see you posting on OSF thread Gandalf, always enjoy your input brother!

Wait 'til it gets to 7-8 months, sticky icky goodness. Proper cures are the key to taking excellent bud to a whole new dimension, too bad most of us run out before the bud gets there! I have a pound stored between the wall in my closet grow, so I'm less likely to pilfer. 

Keep this available for immediate use:


----------



## Rrog (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow what sort of container situation you have goin' on there??


----------



## prosperian (Oct 27, 2013)

Just trying to keep the smell at 0%. Always a battle isn't it? 

Using Pyrex glass containers from Wal-Mart http://www.walmart.com/ip/Pyrex-6-Piece-2-Cup-Storage/15065078?action=product_interest&action_type=title&placement_id=irs_top&strategy=PWVAV&visitor_id=53477256308&category=0:4044:623679:1032619:668719&client_guid=f624916e-9dc8-48ee-bc2f-94298649cfa5&config_id=2&parent_item_id=15787227&guid=4ecf5426-7d52-40d0-875b-c687bc161c44&bucket_id=000&findingMethod=p13n

inside 2.5 qt. Canisters from Container Store. http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10033113&N=&Ntt=2.5+qt.+canister

Simple, easy, and no smell.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 27, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I honestly swear by BB. They have a very loyal following. I have their Sour Cherry too. The crosses they do are just badass.
> 
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=58


Amen o' wise one.


----------



## May11th (Oct 27, 2013)

Helping a friend get started, my hand me downs lol but he has a 2x4x4 tent and we have all carmelos in there and right now he has decided to go with a scrog so thatll be my first time with that, co2 is going to be involved soon and hopefully more air, he is on a budget so im pretty much trying to get him everything , while trying to upgrade my stuff as well, but plants were just thrown in my version of super soil and some plastic bags. He has been using teas and foliar sprays and learning from you guys. Cant wait to see these in a month.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

*Sun Maiden.*Slightly chem pheno. Cut a week ago. Going in the jars tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

May11th said:


> Helping a friend get started, my hand me downs lol but he has a 2x4x4 tent and we have all carmelos in there and right now he has decided to go with a scrog so thatll be my first time with that, co2 is going to be involved soon and hopefully more air, he is on a budget so im pretty much trying to get him everything , while trying to upgrade my stuff as well, but plants were just thrown in my version of super soil and some plastic bags. He has been using teas and foliar sprays and learning from you guys. Cant wait to see these in a month.
> 
> View attachment 2872833View attachment 2872836View attachment 2872842View attachment 2872842View attachment 2872850View attachment 2872853View attachment 2872854


Looks sweet bro. Your friend is lucky to have your there to help. Good job guys. I want weekly updates.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

Take a peek at what Gage is growing. Very cool stuff. 

http://instagram.com/p/f-8szzgfTA/


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 27, 2013)

Sun Maiden is looking spot on. Inspired me to break out the bong. I love half days at work.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2013)

May11th said:


> Anyone ever think of ways to put out electricity , I was thinking of a small motor with a pully hook it up to a alternator with a belt and then to a battery and power invertor, could start out wuth a 50 watt fan motor and end up with 1500 watts, couldnt be hard but im no engineer . I would love to have 20 , 1000 watt lights lol then 20 x 40 800 watts , instead of 20, 000.


Energy is unfortunately finite, cannot be created nor destroyed merely converted from state to state. In each conversion energy is spent or 'lost'. So you will be taking electric energy, converting it to kinetic losing some to heat, then converting kinetic back to electric losing more to friction in the form of heat, then a battery which converts it to chemical/electric potential energy losing a bit more, then a conversion which unfortunately loses yet more energy. Using superconducting materials you can get close to 100 percent efficiency on your electrical gear but I doubt you will have the facilities to drop temps to minus a few hundred and keep them there, were talking temp ranges measured in Kalvin which means toeing the line of absolute zero. Efficient energy is a great topic, and if it interests you, read everything you can on Nicola Tesla. Nobody had more patents stolen from him than Tesla btw. You can thank him for alternating current electricity, the vacuum tube, and countless other inventions without which we wouldn't have radio even. He actually filed a little patent you can use to harvest free energy. Very simple too. It is in the US patent office but anybody can see the blueprints online. I can't believe the world is only starting to catch on to his stuff now...


----------



## Trousers (Oct 27, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Take a peek at what Gage is growing. Very cool stuff.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/f-8szzgfTA/


love it

organics is so much more interesting than just slamming nutes into a plant


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 27, 2013)

Just got a mortar and pestle! Love new toys tee hee. Ready to retire the pantyhose.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2013)

[=RedCarpetMatches;9762351] Ready to retire the pantyhose.[/QUOTE] 

Not the red fishnet ones. You look so good in those.


----------



## May11th (Oct 27, 2013)

Hairy legs and all, tuck method ofcoarse.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

May11th said:


> Hairy legs and all, tuck method ofcoarse.



No one does it like you May. You're the man.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2013)

Discovered a little issue today, got some black spots on a few leaves with tips drying back. Not looking too bad yet, actually can't get a great pic of it. Will post some up tomorrow but I think I can put it down to my stepped up IPM program, using a fair amount of canola oil to protect against mites as I saw some outdoors so I know they're breeding now, this is the worst time for them here, warm and wet. Also suspecting bit of a pH issue so I gave them all a buffered 6.4 water, all in full prayer again a few hours later so hopefully I nailed it...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

I just did the same thing. I know I was the cause from too much oil. I am sure I plugged the stomatas. I also gave the excessive amount when the lights were on. And I also let it drip into their soil. Just hang back and keep doing what you know how to do. I am pulling for you man. You'll get on top of it quick. It's always something bro. If it always goes perfect it would be boring. Post up the pics tomorrow and lets see what's up.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2013)

Holy shit, your thinking is the same as mine here mate, I also think stomata got a bit plugged up, and I also did a spray during lights on which I think didn't help much. I did also mist the leaves a bit and like I said all are in full prayer again within hours. I used Aloe to help emulsion along and I think it was overkill. Natural does not mean 'weak' nor 'harmless' it is a lesson I seem to learn over and over. Also going to canola oil is an adjustment from Neem, the latter is a lot thinner and less sticky. But you know Neem is now on the endangered list and already not available in any form in Holland? Buy up whatever stocks you can unless produced locally and even then prices are going to skyrocket. The time to play with alternatives is NOW...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

I want to post up a few pics for my crew who has pulled me through this run of my gage testers. Tonight I was just going over the plants and I found a small branch down low that got the best of me. I had to cut it knowing that it will mature for the week it dries putting it in an acceptable early range for harvest, I am in no rush to cut anything but damn it I had to. Let's face it....you have seen this from me before. I am weak. 

The smell is a blueberry lemon tea. Very strong. It will be dried in the drying closet. Total darkenss and RH of 60. 

I want to thank you guys for getting me through my first Gage tester harvest of this great medicine. I am pretty sure I am the first tester to ever run this. I am planning on running a few of the very best phenos and I will pick the best to Tiresais Mist and then make some beans just in case this never goes through to production. These are honestly just some lower flowers that were at the hint of being remotely cut. The 30th will be 8 weeks. I expect them to go to 10 and a half weeks. Sorry about the cat hair in the first picture. 

*Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby aka Harlequin Jo.*


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2013)

It has been an EPIC run mate, inspired all of us and won Gage a few customers in the process too. They will be silly to not put these dank genetics into production after seeing your pics. I have it on first hand authority that the boys at Gage hold you in high regard and love this run as much as we on the thread do (yeah we spoke about you behind your back lol) and that they deeply value your presence on their forum. I can only hope to do as good a job for them, expecting those packs this week some time. Once again, badass run bro, I hope you are proud because you OWNED it like a boss bro.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks bro. It's been a cool run. It's all water from here on out. I will be dropping a bunch of picts in the next few weeks so if I get annoying I apologize up front. 

You have been a great friend to run these with Hamish. It went fast man. Thanks for all your invaluable help. I mean it. 

I know you will kill it in your runs bro.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 27, 2013)

With neem use half of what the directions say or even less. Clogging stomatas / suffocating plant can not only stunt growth but also cause hermies...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 27, 2013)

hyroot said:


> With neem use half of what the directions say or even less. Clogging stomatas / suffocating plant can not only stunt growth but also cause hermies...


They are growing really well. That was one of the signs I was very happy to see. I know for a fact that I got really lucky. I will be looking into some teas from Rrog tomorrow.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 27, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> They are growing really well. That was one of the signs I was very happy to see. I know for a fact that I got really lucky. I will be looking into some teas from Rrog tomorrow.


cootz's seed sprout tea's


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2013)

Same here, growth is still phenomenal but definitely time to get the phyllosphere in tip top shape. Think I will go with a normal little EWC tea and foliar feed later this week.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 27, 2013)

hyroot said:


> cootz's seed sprout tea's


Right on, been wanting to try that...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks to some reference work on this thread and into my archives, I have nailed this down to Ca def. Run off was testing a little low far as pH goes. I under-shot the lime and gypsum in this soil mix. 
3-pronged attack, pH buffered waters, CaMg+ (already gotten onto both) and a little feed with molasses next time they get thirsty. This is the worst leaf. It became pretty easy to figure out as soon as I had them out from under the HID. The sprays were doing a little to help this on and colour the necrotic spots, which was causing the confusion. The little yellow 'corona' around the spots are a dead give-away, also the 'isolation' of the dead spots in the middle of the leaf. My dirty hippy just been in the dirt thumb is in there for scale. 
On most of the leaves where you can actually find signs of this, there are only the smallest of little deadening spots, about 1/4 the size of these on this leaf, and a tell-tale 'patchy' yellowing of the front left 1/8th of a single finger on girl no 3. 

Gandalf, it was your post revisiting your pH and Ca issue that prompted me to cross-reference this problem. I am now 100 percent sure. Thanks mate. In sharing our weaknesses we make the whole group stronger. Learning from each other's lessons. The Circle Of Green continues...

At least my least favourite pheno got this first and gave me warning before the others suffered. I am having the best luck with this run. Badasssss.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 28, 2013)

Has anyone done botanical tea's with lavender or mint? I got a bunch
I have lavender, chocolate mint , and peppermint plants in the flower room now and outside for a while. They seem to keep pests away by their strong smell.. I just realized that today. Then read up on it. Better than worm teas foliar and de.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 28, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Has anyone done botanical tea's with lavender or mint? I got a bunch
> I have lavender, chocolate mint , and peppermint plants in the flower room now and outside for a while. They seem to keep pests away by their strong smell.. I just realized that today. Then read up on it. Better than worm teas foliar and de.


 NOt teas as such, but chopped and steeped for a few hours with a bubbler in there. Lavender is friggin miraculous. One of the few plants that can keep mice at bay outdoors. I can't plant outside without lavender. Coot also mentioned that Lavender is bloody good for nearly all pests. Apparently Peppermint is also damn good, but Coot reckons the 'flavoured' ones like apple, pineapple, chocolate, etc are best used as refreshing additives to lemonade. 

Lavender, Tulsi Basil, Rosemary and Thyme are my main plant helpers for making deterring sprays right now. The Tulsi Basil is also bloody good, you should be able to get some plants easy, it's perennial so you only buy once, and making cuttings off it is a breeze.

EDIT: I know a lady that swears that Lavender in a burner will clear a house of fleas. She's got more cats than I have hair on my head so I believe her.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 28, 2013)

Very interesting shit guys!!! I might even make the switch to tea from coffee. One lump or two Ham?


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2013)

Leave coffee?????


----------



## hyroot (Oct 28, 2013)

I stopped drinking coffee and soda years ago. I get my caffeine from very strong sun tea that I make every other day. Sun tea just tastes better than kettle tea.... 

Red you will like the switch. It's much healthier too.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 28, 2013)

I've always like my coffee like I like my...lights out. No cream or sugar. Going to try some green tea and Lipton.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't eat / drink most processed food, so for sure soda hasn't seen my innards in many years. I do love my coffee, however. Mmmmmmm...


----------



## May11th (Oct 28, 2013)

Gandalf, are you uncle Si from duck dynasty? Lol


----------



## May11th (Oct 28, 2013)

Green tea is a wonderful mix, especially for people trying to lose weight. Thats why I dont drink it, im a skinny ass lol I gotta say the new blue redbulls are the shit, I got me through trimming last night.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 28, 2013)

I had some withdrawal comparable to opiates when I quit pop and energy drinks.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 28, 2013)

May11th said:


> Gandalf, are you uncle Si from duck dynasty? Lol


I may be the only person in the US who doesn't know Uncle Si. I have never watched the show. My kids have tried to get me to.


----------



## May11th (Oct 28, 2013)

Its a great show actually and it shows America that rednecks have family values lol uncle Si is hilarious,reminds me of my father.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2013)

I rarely watch TV. When I wanted to watch The CNN Sanjay Gupta Weed show recently, I turned on the tube only to realize CNN isn't one of the basic channels we get. Ha! I never turn it on and didn't even realize I don't get CNN


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 28, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Thanks to some reference work on this thread and into my archives, I have nailed this down to Ca def. Run off was testing a little low far as pH goes. I under-shot the lime and gypsum in this soil mix.
> 3-pronged attack, pH buffered waters, CaMg+ (already gotten onto both) and a little feed with molasses next time they get thirsty. This is the worst leaf. It became pretty easy to figure out as soon as I had them out from under the HID. The sprays were doing a little to help this on and colour the necrotic spots, which was causing the confusion. The little yellow 'corona' around the spots are a dead give-away, also the 'isolation' of the dead spots in the middle of the leaf. My dirty hippy just been in the dirt thumb is in there for scale.
> On most of the leaves where you can actually find signs of this, there are only the smallest of little deadening spots, about 1/4 the size of these on this leaf, and a tell-tale 'patchy' yellowing of the front left 1/8th of a single finger on girl no 3.
> 
> ...


Sweet. That is why we are all here bro. It's so great to have each other to bounce shit off. I am really psyched that you got on top of it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 28, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Thanks to some reference work on this thread and into my archives, I have nailed this down to Ca def. Run off was testing a little low far as pH goes. I under-shot the lime and gypsum in this soil mix.
> 3-pronged attack, pH buffered waters, CaMg+ (already gotten onto both) and a little feed with molasses next time they get thirsty. This is the worst leaf. It became pretty easy to figure out as soon as I had them out from under the HID. The sprays were doing a little to help this on and colour the necrotic spots, which was causing the confusion. The little yellow 'corona' around the spots are a dead give-away, also the 'isolation' of the dead spots in the middle of the leaf. My dirty hippy just been in the dirt thumb is in there for scale.
> On most of the leaves where you can actually find signs of this, there are only the smallest of little deadening spots, about 1/4 the size of these on this leaf, and a tell-tale 'patchy' yellowing of the front left 1/8th of a single finger on girl no 3.
> 
> ...



I've got the exact same issue going on with my Bubblegum girls in flower. Started noticing some similar spotting on a few leaves. After a few days I decided to run out and buy a soil ph meter .... 5.2. Yikes! I added some calcium carbonate, oyster shell flour and gypsum to my soil that's cooking and will do the same to my buckets that are in flower when they finish up.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 28, 2013)

Grape Puff, 5 weeks from seed...




They are stretching a little more than I anticipated. Possibly because I have them a little too far away from the light. I bleached the shit out of a batch of Cheesequake clones last round so I think I over-compensated this time. No biggie though as I plan on topping these anyway for clones before they go in to flower.

edit: That's the "runt" front and center in the last pic.


----------



## Trousers (Oct 28, 2013)

Just had a realization last night. 

My airpots are hurting me with soil. It is so dry here and I have to cool the air in my tent so my dirt is drying out in one day. That hurts my little guys making the plant food, my plants suffered and my yield will be not great for my first organic run.

My smaller plants in regular nursery pots are kicking ass. derp

I still plan on using my airpots (up one size) but I am going to line them with landscape fabric to slow the drying. If that is not enough, I go back to expensive, 5 gallon square pots. 

The day I stop learning about growing is the day they burn my corpse and toss the ashes into the trash.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2013)

I'd water more? I have my Geopots and would never go back, but I use Blumat drippers so constant perfect moisture.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 28, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Grape Puff, 5 weeks from seed...
> 
> View attachment 2873863View attachment 2873864View attachment 2873865
> 
> ...


Looks great st0w. I am so glad you saved the "runt". It too early for me to see the GS phenos you have. I for one honestly love the Joseph OG so much that this strain is such a slam dunk. I can't wait to see these get going. Some of the phenos will have more stretch than the others. What will be the ultimate determining factor in knowing the phenos is the calyx structure. GS will knuckle and Joseph will be sharp. You'll have some grape gasoline, straight grape, and chem candy phenos I am sure. There is fire in those plants of yours. I have not noticed any special needs that these parents need. Just do your thing. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2013)

St0w is a smart fella, I've found.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone here check they're teas under microscope? Seems like the only real way of knowing.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 28, 2013)

A few random bubblegum girls from a couple weeks back.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 28, 2013)

New batch of soil with additional liming ingredients added, and 55 gal drums for professor Rrogs' industrial sized biochar project. 

Can't wait to see the final prototype in action!


----------



## May11th (Oct 28, 2013)

Grow bags are cheap. I prefer them over pots. Very easy transplants and they breathe well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 28, 2013)

Rrog said:


> St0w is a smart fella, I've found.


Smart enough to know that I just need to follow your advice.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 28, 2013)

Rrog said:


> I don't eat / drink most processed food, so for sure soda hasn't seen my innards in many years. I do love my coffee, however. Mmmmmmm...


I will be picking up my Arabica plants over the next month when I head to CT


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 28, 2013)

Rrog said:


> St0w is a smart fella, I've found.


No doubt about that. He is a great guy.

You are the Grand Poobah Rrog. I can't say it enough how much I respect your words. I think it is so cool you guys met. I am looking forward to the spaceship you are building. If you have your own biochar production unit you know you have reached the summit. Your wife really deserves the title of woman of the decade to let this go down. Much respect to Mrs. Rrog.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2013)

Ha! Are you going to grow coffee, Hamish??


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 28, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Just had a realization last night.
> 
> My airpots are hurting me with soil. It is so dry here and I have to cool the air in my tent so my dirt is drying out in one day. That hurts my little guys making the plant food, my plants suffered and my yield will be not great for my first organic run.
> 
> ...


I'm with Rrog on this one, although bigger pots are always GOOD too. A drip system might just do the trick for you mate.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm going to try running 30 gal no-till with clones. Fabric Geopots. Plant them right in the 30 gallon for the whole ride. The 30 gallon pots on stand-by will have clover or similar. So says the current plan.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 28, 2013)

Your plants look sweet st0w. Healthy and green. She has a nice striI need to find a great Bubblegum eventually. I am running my Bubblegummer from Female Seeds one more time to see what I can get from her. The last run I overdid the teas with her and messed her up. I need to graduate to the tomato cages. Nice job.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 28, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Does anyone here check they're teas under microscope? Seems like the only real way of knowing.


I honestly would like too but I have a long way to go until I get there. I hope my teas are working.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 28, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Does anyone here check they're teas under microscope? Seems like the only real way of knowing.


No, but this guy does, which is why I follow his advice. He's forgotten more about teas than I will ever know.

http://microbeorganics.com/


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 28, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I may be the only person in the US who doesn't know Uncle Si. I have never watched the show. My kids have tried to get me to.


You're not alone.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 28, 2013)

May11th said:


> Grow bags are cheap. I prefer them over pots. Very easy transplants and they breathe well.


You ain't kidding. They're so cheap that I usually just slit the bag for an even easier transplant. Anyone drill holes in nursery pots for air pruning?


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2013)

I like the Velcro Geopots for transplanting. I also raised worms in my basement in two 30 gallon geopots last winter. Make a shit-ton of compost. Fed them Bokashi. Overall no bugs (that I didn't want), no smell and the temp was whatever the basement was. Like 63F. Fabric pots I think are one of the more beneficial things to come out in a while


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 28, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You ain't kidding. They're so cheap that I usually just slit the bag for an even easier transplant. Anyone drill holes in nursery pots for air pruning?


Yup, the bottom third of them get holes. No fabric pots in South Africa. Dammit. 

Anyhow guys, RIU is giving me some hassle uploading pics, so if you are interested, here's my update on the Gage forum:

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=2494&p=32816#p32816

I will try get some extra pics uploaded here soon.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 28, 2013)

I used to use grow bags. The last couple rounds that I used them I turned them into air pot bags. Worked well. Very tedious to make that many holes in them.. I then graduated to fabric pots. Picked up some smart pots at a black Friday sale. Then got viagrowtm pots. I liked the viagrows at first. But they are tall pots and aerate too much
then I got root pouch pots. Same thing as smart pots and much cheaper. I like those. I use 7 gals. Eventually I want to step up to 10 gals .


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 28, 2013)

I would like to try 5g air pots, like Trouser mentioned, and compare to some drilled out pots that Ham mentioned. The cone shapes of the air pots make sense in "guiding" the root to the hole of da pruning...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 28, 2013)

I use both fabric, 5 gallon buckets, and nursery pots. I screwed up and did not get the velcro zips.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 28, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I used to use grow bags. The last couple rounds that I used them I turned them into air pot bags. Worked well. Very tedious to make that many holes in them.. I then graduated to fabric pots. Picked up some smart pots at a black Friday sale. Then got viagrowtm pots. I liked the viagrows at first. But they are tall pots and aerate too much
> then I got root pouch pots. Same thing as smart pots and much cheaper. I like those. I use 7 gals. Eventually I want to step up to 10 gals .


Did you try punching holes in then with a .45 casing?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 28, 2013)

Paper hole puncher might work. I know a hot philips screwdriver does.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 28, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Did you try punching holes in then with a .45 casing?


I used a Philips screw driver.(no heating). I tried doing them flat but it was a pain. Then filled them up with soil. Poked holes in the sides. And rotated it as I poked holes. I didn't have a drill handy at the time. Best way would be to leave bags folded in a pile like new. Take a drill and drill holes through the pile of bags. Get them all in one swoop. For 5 gal grow bags. It took me 30 min to poke a zillion holes in each pot. If I had a drill at the time......


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of my male Starlet Kush. I noticed he was really dank early in veg. He was outside and did not even blink at the temps which dropped to 30 last night. I wanted to see what would happen. I cut a few limbd and dipped them in clonex and now they will be placed over wax paper for the pollen drop. He smells so dank. I think I chose a nice male to try some crosses. He is more sandalwood them chem in scent. As a matter of fact he does not smell of chemdawg at all. 







Sorry for the hair in the picture. This one was outside so I can't take the blame for that one.







See the crystals on the nanners.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 29, 2013)

DAMN nice pics!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Rrog. I love the crystals on the "nanners". I think the male flowers are really cool to look at. Such a wonderful and continuously surprising and inspiring plant. There is no doubt in my mind that the actual growing of your own medicine has very special healing powers too. I have never been so "close" to my plants before. Growing organically has changed the game. I will never look back. Growing can teach us so many valuable life lessons.


----------



## May11th (Oct 29, 2013)

I freaking been underfeeding again. I have a ca and p deficiency 

Gandalf, for a 32 gallon brewer would you still use 1 tbs per gallon of nutes? I been using only 16 per 32 gallon brew. Also cpuld you point me in the right direction w a veg and flower tea recipe, I have a ton of nutes but if you list something I dont have ill go buy it.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 29, 2013)

What PH are your teas? I know molasses can bring my teas to 4.5.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

May11th said:


> I freaking been underfeeding again. I have a ca and p deficiency
> 
> Gandalf, for a 32 gallon brewer would you still use 1 tbs per gallon of nutes? I been using only 16 per 32 gallon brew. Also cpuld you point me in the right direction w a veg and flower tea recipe, I have a ton of nutes but if you list something I dont have ill go buy it.



Use this for everything. If you want to exchange FF 3-8-8 during bloom then go for it. You can add a touch of high P bat guano during bloom. A touch. Don't get all crazy. If you need your ppms a little higher then dilute less. I dilute based upon stages and what the plants look like. My well water plus my teas at 1:1 are at a ph of 6.63. I don't play with a thing. The lowest my ph goes with dilution is 6.45. A huge key I have found is a sweet smell that my teas make when they are ready. There is a window for this smell of about 24 hours. 

1 tbsp of mollasses
20 drops of G.O. Camg+
1 tbsp of dry all purpose ferttilizer NPK close to 5-5-5-. I use this.....http://www.coastofmaine.com/fertilizers-lobster_kelp.shtml
1 tbsp of kelp meal
1 tbsp of high N all purpose peruvian guano
1 tspn of liquid fish fert with some N in it
1/4 cup Big Bloom by FF

Bubble 24 hours then add:

1/2 - cup of fresh compost or ewcs. I alternate.

Bubble 24 more hours.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 29, 2013)

Love the seabird guano! Stows link said something interesting about kelp slowing down bacteria at first. Then adding more castings/compost afterwards. Going to have to recheck that and PH thing. my brain is fried from reading LED threads lol...and other reasons


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 29, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Love the seabird guano! Stows link said something interesting about kelp slowing down bacteria at first. Then adding more castings/compost afterwards. Going to have to recheck that and PH thing. my brain is fried from reading LED threads lol...and other reasons


I just use compost and molasses for my ACT's per his recommendation. Kelp goes in to my nutrient teas.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 29, 2013)

One of the many things that confuses me is how much aeration you need. Is there a minimum/max (other than worm poo tea splashing lol)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 29, 2013)

There's info on his website about that, but 45 litres/per minute is the minimum pump you want to use for 3-5 gallon brews with a good air difuser.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 29, 2013)

May are you talking about the coco?


----------



## May11th (Oct 29, 2013)

Red, no the coco plant is the only one besides blueberries that are thriving, I think the cheap ass greenhouse soil I bought it fighting me, I haven't been able to keep anything happy in it and I cant wait to throw it away. Going to go buy some bales of promix and coco this weekend and make more super soil, I only have a few weeks left of the plants that are being pissy, just want them to finish strong. Ill get on later guys and give you a list of stuff I have. I just bedn really busy and reading my ass off but getting no where, thanks for the help guys, its very much needed. 

Gandalf, what do you like to do for soils? Im sorry if im bugging you but I love how your plants look and id like to try your methods.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 29, 2013)

Like Gand said before...shit happens to everyone. If you can make it through that coco mess, then you'll get out of this. I learned half of what little I know by f'ing up. I have 200+ pounds of expensive ass soil infested with a trillion mites that think Delicious Seeds seedlings are delicous. C'mon nematodes!


----------



## Trousers (Oct 29, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> A huge key I have found is a sweet smell that my teas make when they are ready. There is a window for this smell of about 24 hours.


Good to hear that. I noticed the smell of the fish is gone after 24 hours then it smells great the next day.




GandalfdaGreen said:


> Bubble 24 hours then add:
> 
> 1/2 - cup of fresh compost or ewcs. I alternate.
> 
> Bubble 24 more hours.



Build food and then add microbes?
I'll try that next time. 

I have tea going right now that is about 44 hours along.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

May11th said:


> Red, no the coco plant is the only one besides blueberries that are thriving, I think the cheap ass greenhouse soil I bought it fighting me, I haven't been able to keep anything happy in it and I cant wait to throw it away. Going to go buy some bales of promix and coco this weekend and make more super soil, I only have a few weeks left of the plants that are being pissy, just want them to finish strong. Ill get on later guys and give you a list of stuff I have. I just bedn really busy and reading my ass off but getting no where, thanks for the help guys, its very much needed.
> 
> Gandalf, what do you like to do for soils? Im sorry if im bugging you but I love how your plants look and id like to try your methods.


I love this soil as a base organic soil. 

http://www.coastofmaine.com/soils-barharbor.shtml

http://www.coastofmaine.com/soils-quoddy.shtml

http://www.coastofmaine.com/soils-schoodic.shtml

What can you get around you? You are far from a bother. We are here for each other, right?


----------



## May11th (Oct 29, 2013)

I can get alot of stuff really. None of that coast of maine. Here's a list of what I have.

Fox farms soil conditioner
Greensand
Kelp meal
Oyster shell flour
Seabird quano
Super rock phosphate
Epsom salt
Dolomite lime
Azomite
Oregonism
Molasses
Feather meal
Fishbone meal
Humic acid


I think thats its. Might be a few missing.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

You will have to cook everything for awhile. Here is my current mix. It is what has started my organic journey. I plan to tweak things as I go with future mixes as I learn more. I kinda jumped right in with two feet.




2 cft of Coast of Maine Bar Harbor blend
2cft of coco
2cft of perlite (large and small)
1cft of EWC
1cft of Maine Coast Lobster Compost

Amendments are:

12 cups of Happy Frog 5-5-5
4 cups of greensand
6 cups of oyster shells
4 cups of dolomite powder
14 cups of prilled dolomite
2 cups of blood meal
2 cups of rock phosphate
4 cups of gypsum
4 cups of kelp meal
32 cups of cow manure
2 cups of high N bat guano
4 cups of feather meal
8 cups of bone meal
4 cups of Happy Frog bulb fertilizer
2 cups of excellerite
2 cups of azomite
4 cups of humic acid
4 cups of alfalfa meal
8 cups of organic rice​


----------



## hyroot (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm going to try that coast of main lobster (amazon) when I run out of nutes. Probably After next batch


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

It's nice in teas and as a top dressing.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

Half of my mix will fit in a full size rubbermaid tub. The big blue ones. 35 gallonish. Make at least that much. The Rev recommends 3 gallon containers for his flowering. I am going by his plan since it's his mix..


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 29, 2013)

Man every recipe makes mine look elementary. 

1/3 peat
1/3 lava rock
1/3 worm poo

crab shell meal
neem cake and oil
kelp 
alfalfa
soft rock phosphate 
rock dusts
Mexican and Indonesian bat poo
Seabird guano
blood meal
fish bone meal
Dolomite lime
protekt is awesome

i looked at a couple mushroom compost bags today and they were all soaked. Haven't seen a bag of lobster compost without gnats swarming. Starting my worm bin tomorrow!!! Been on Clist and no local compost damn it. Anything I should add or remove?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Man every recipes makes mine look elementary.
> 
> 1/3 peat
> 1/3 lava rock
> ...


I am getting my ass kicked at the moment. I hate those little pricks. You would think the chitin would handle this.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 29, 2013)

GdG- What's the issue?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 29, 2013)

Good thing I seen the sticky above it before I bought some bags. Chitin draws chitin eating microbes in to eat the chitin in larvae jaws right? There shouldn't be any gnats near the shit.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 29, 2013)

fungus gnats?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 29, 2013)

Top dress with vegan compost to get rid of gnats. Predatory mites will show up eventually. Eat the larva. Gnats don't like vegan compost (no poo)... They don't like rosemary either. Place a rosemary plant in the room. You can make a botanical foliar with it too. Gnats also don't like worm castings. That has chitin too.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 29, 2013)

Have any neem?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 29, 2013)

Are you guys using BTI bits? They work very well to knock down fungus gnats. This will kill the larvae in the soil, and sticky traps on/around the soil to catch the adults. Done deal. Not saying this is the only way, but it works (and you can pick up everything at Home Depot for $10).


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

Rrog said:


> fungus gnats?


Damn fungus gnats.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 29, 2013)

Really? Remind me again what they look like?? Just shittin' ya. 

Surprised also given the Chitin. The Chitin has been in the soil for a while so safe to say you have some good colonization of Chitin-munchers. You have any BTI?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Have any neem?


Yeah. I did some recent damage with neem oil. Things are almost recovered. Lessons learned. 



st0wandgrow said:


> Are you guys using BTI bits? They work very well to knock down fungus gnats. This will kill the larvae in the soil, and sticky traps on/around the soil to catch the adults. Done deal. Not saying this is the only way, but it works (and you can pick up everything at Home Depot for $10).


I have never used the BTI bits. I will be buying some tomorrow. It's not terrible by any means but it's messing up my pictures.  Anything to watch out for with the BTI bits?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. Little bastards. I inhaled one tonight.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 29, 2013)

Tastes awful. Other than that, break it up on top. I soak mine overnight, then pour in. I also like predatory nematodes. Wish someone in Michigan grew and sold them.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Tastes awful. Other than that, break it up on top. I soak mine overnight, then pour in. I also like predatory nematodes. Wish someone in Michigan grew and sold them.


Thanks Rrog. I am looking forward to it. I'll let you know what goes down.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 29, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Yeah. I did some recent damage with neem oil. Things are almost recovered. Lessons learned.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used the BTI bits. I will be buying some tomorrow. It's not terrible by any means but it's messing up my pictures.  *Anything to watch out for with the BTI bits?*


Nothing that I've found. Fire away. You can either soak them in water, then apply ... or just top-dress, then lay down a layer of mulch/soil/ewc and then water. I use 2 tablespoons per 5 gallon container.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nothing that I've found. Fire away. You can either soak them in water, then apply ... or just top-dress, then lay down a layer of mulch/soil/ewc and then water. I use 2 tablespoons per 5 gallon container.


Thanks st0w. I will do exactly that. I really appreciate it. Here is a link where a gage tester is running some Grape Puff. It's pretty cool. He had the plants in the fridge in "stasis" then pulled them and decided to run them really small for a structure and flavor profile. I learn something new everyday. He grows really well and knows what he is doing. Should show you what to expect with yours. 

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2409


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 29, 2013)

Cool. I'll be sure to check out his grow. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## May11th (Oct 29, 2013)

Very nice gandalf. Thank you man. Im going to use up everything I have and hope to be on the same program as you soon. I bought a ph up and down kit today, I ph'd some water to 6.5 and shot the leaves. I believe I have a p, k and a magenese def, at least going by the leaves, oh calcium too. I just need to get 1 or 2 phenos going of blueberry because this soil and carmelo are just giving me nightmares lol I was smooth sailing for awhile though, lol now ill be busy for 2 week's.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

May11th said:


> Very nice gandalf. Thank you man. Im going to use up everything I have and hope to be on the same program as you soon. I bought a ph up and down kit today, I ph'd some water to 6.5 and shot the leaves. I believe I have a p, k and a magenese def, at least going by the leaves, oh calcium too. I just need to get 1 or 2 phenos going of blueberry because this soil and carmelo are just giving me nightmares lol I was smooth sailing for awhile though, lol now ill be busy for 2 week's.


Keep me in the loop. Patience goes a long way when dealing with such issues.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 30, 2013)

Just have to put a shout out to all the wonderful and extremely generous people of Breeders Boutique. The best customer service, half off Blue Pit, free stealth, and ten mystery freebies!!! Hope it's Casey Jones...fingers crossed. Just can't beat BB! Now time to make some fish hydrolysate and baby oatmeal fungal tea.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Just have to put a shout out to all the wonderful and extremely generous people of Breeders Boutique. The best customer service, half off Blue Pit, free stealth, and ten mystery freebies!!! Hope it's Casey Jones...fingers crossed. Just can't beat BB! Now time to make some fish hydrolysate and baby oatmeal fungal tea.


Hell yeah. BB is the real deal. I will always be a fan of BB and have their gear in my garden. I can't wait to see you run them.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 30, 2013)

4 months from now you will! Just got a new camera too. Going to finish vegging the Delicious Seeds first.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

*Show me your favorite piece.*

You are only allowed to show one. It doesn't have to be your wildest or newest. It has to be your favorite and you need to tell us why.

Here is my Jerome Baker from 2000. This is my favorite piece because I bought matching ones for my brother and best friends.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 30, 2013)

You are making me sad over my 10 year old Jerome baker camping bong that broke last year. I still have my heavy glass (same company)


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

hyroot said:


> You are making me sad over my 10 year old Jerome baker camping bong that broke last year. I still have my heavy glass (same company)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876957View attachment 2876958


My brother.  That is sad about the camping bong.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

*Super Blue Dr**e**am x Harlequin Jo aka Freedom Baby. #13.

*Medium height. Very frosty. Smells like citrus, lemons, hints of blueberries, and sweet tea. It's like a Lemon Snapple tea with a little berry in it. It really looks like top shelf flowers.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 30, 2013)

I love those fall colors..


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 30, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I love those fall colors..



That's what I am talking about. i want to gear my mixes and my teas to do this every time. I think it's the way it should be. Mother nature likes colors too. I have some pics of a few Starlet Kush and the two phenos of the Engineers' Dream that show some fade too. I'll post them later after the big win here.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 30, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> *Super Blue Dr**e**am x Harlequin Jo aka Freedom Baby. #13.
> 
> *Medium height. Very frosty. Smells like citrus, lemons, hints of blueberries, and sweet tea. It's like a Lemon Snapple tea with a little berry in it. It really looks like top shelf flowers.


Beautiful Pics Loving the colors Go Boston...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 31, 2013)

May11th said:


> Very nice gandalf. Thank you man. Im going to use up everything I have and hope to be on the same program as you soon. I bought a ph up and down kit today, I ph'd some water to 6.5 and shot the leaves. I believe I have a p, k and a magenese def, at least going by the leaves, oh calcium too. I just need to get 1 or 2 phenos going of blueberry because this soil and carmelo are just giving me nightmares lol I was smooth sailing for awhile though, lol now ill be busy for 2 week's.


When it looks like a mish mash of everything, its usually pH brother. Be careful with feeds, abundance now can lock out other things. You are in coco right? Give two buffered pHd waters till SEEPING not run too much run off and you should be right as rain. A touch of CaMg on the second one.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't see the reason for all the coco dislike I see in organics threads. In my experience roots absolutely love the stuff. They go crazy in it. High water retention, good CEC, excellent aeration by itself, almost impossible to overwater...what's not to love? IMO it's the best medium for tea lovers. As long as you rinse salts out at first, watch PH, use dolomite lime, and don't let dry out, then your golden. I'm doing my first coco and tea run now...new for me. I've used Earth Juice and the very underrated Dyna Grow line with great results in coco. I'm just going to alternate between nutrient and ACTs. My seedlings are only a week old, so I'll post up some growth (or probs lol) when I notice anything out of the ordinary. Cheerio


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, coco can suck the cations right outta the soil, and it needs to be conditioned, can be salty, etc. 

Peat doesn't have these issues and is also more bioactive. I'd love to be a bigger fan of coco, as it is sustainable. 

I'm looking at cow manure substitutes like "Re-Peat" for something that has the physical properties as well as sustainability. Plus it can be made locally.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 31, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Well, coco can suck the cations right outta the soil, and it needs to be conditioned, can be salty, etc.
> 
> Peat doesn't have these issues and is also more bioactive. I'd love to be a bigger fan of coco, as it is sustainable.
> 
> I'm looking at cow manure substitutes like "Re-Peat" for something that has the physical properties as well as sustainability. Plus it can be made locally.


How much can it suck out and for how long? I always rinse and "pre-charge" before using. Seems to work so far. It just seems like you get the best of both worlds with coco. I honestly can't compare to true living soil yet as I just started my worm bin. Worms are loving their new home so far...don't want to wake up to worms crawling out of airholes :O I did have some good cooked soil that ate 3 of my precious babies. Infested with a ton of damn mites. Posted all that in the ROLS thread. Sorry for rambling guys as I'm excited about teas, amendments, microbes, etc. I can't wait to see the results of my coco and teas. I also can't wait for my vermicompost!!! PS I have an online crush on Rrog.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha! Good to hear about the VC. You'll be a very happy fellow. 

I've used different coco combined with some finer stuff all the way to the chunky blocks. I would add boiling CalMag+ water to the coco. Knock out some sodium and tie up the binding sites with less problematic Ca and Mg. I seem to remember that pH swings can affect that solubility.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 31, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Ha! Good to hear about the VC. You'll be a very happy fellow.
> 
> I've used different coco combined with some finer stuff all the way to the chunky blocks. I would add boiling CalMag+ water to the coco. Knock out some sodium and tie up the binding sites with less problematic Ca and Mg. I seem to remember that pH swings can affect that solubility.


Maybe that explains my insane amounts of dolomite lime in my Rev mix. Remember that Rrog? 






2 cft of Coast of Maine Bar Harbor blend
2cft of coco
2cft of perlite (large and small)
1cft of EWC
1cft of Maine Coast Lobster Compost

Amendments are:

12 cups of Happy Frog 5-5-5
4 cups of greensand
6 cups of oyster shells
*4 cups of dolomite powder*
*14 cups of prilled dolomite*
2 cups of blood meal
2 cups of rock phosphate
4 cups of gypsum
4 cups of kelp meal
32 cups of cow manure
2 cups of high N bat guano
4 cups of feather meal
8 cups of bone meal
4 cups of Happy Frog bulb fertilizer
2 cups of excellerite
2 cups of azomite
4 cups of humic acid
4 cups of alfalfa meal
8 cups of organic rice


​


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh... OK. I see.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2013)

Not really my favorite bowl/pipe, but since it's Halloween I have to post up the monster bowl! There's a guy here on RIU by the name of "Dankshizzle" that blows glass, and I had him make me this. I've picked up 8 of these (they're all different) and given them to friends. He makes some cool stuff.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 31, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Not really my favorite bowl/pipe, but since it's Halloween I have to post up the monster bowl! There's a guy here on RIU by the name of "Dankshizzle" that blows glass, and I had him make me this. I've picked up 8 of these (they're all different) and given them to friends. He makes some cool stuff.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877485



That is a really cool piece. Damn. I see the blood speckles on the counter. Go Mrs. st0w.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2013)

I love the colors on that Freedom Baby. Beautiful! Nicely done Gandalf!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 31, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Maybe that explains my insane amounts of dolomite lime in my Rev mix. Remember that Rrog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a Cal Mag overdose! I use 1 cup of Dolomite/cft in my coco and have never had a deficiency. Doesn't greensand take years to break down?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 31, 2013)

EZ Widers FTW!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm kicking around an idea and want some advice from any handymen here. My flower room is about 14x10. I have 3 1000 watt lights in there on 6 foot light rails. I want to try some no-till, but I'm worried that my 5 gallon buckets are a little on the small side for this. I've been thinking about making/buying some sort of raised beds (or troughs) to go under my light rails. I'm thinking 6 foot long x 3 foot wide and about 18 inches deep. I could put one under each light rail and still have room to walk between the rows. The entire bed wouldn't be used for each run so I could leave a couple feet "fallow" each round with a cover crop like clover and let the root balls break down for 9 weeks. I'd even add some worms in there. I'm thinking about laying down a few tarps, and then building a frame out of metal, or even pvc where I could velcro some geopot type material to the frame, then fill the beds up with 10-12 cubic feet of soil each .... leaving room to top-dress and mulch. I'm sure I could run this soil for a year or so (5-6 crops+) before having to replace it.

Any thoughts on how I could go about this? I would love to get out of the buckets and have a big swath of dirt to let the gals really stretch out in.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 31, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm kicking around an idea and want some advice from any handymen here. My flower room is about 14x10. I have 3 1000 watt lights in there on 6 foot light rails. I want to try some no-till, but I'm worried that my 5 gallon buckets are a little on the small side for this. I've been thinking about making/buying some sort of raised beds (or troughs) to go under my light rails. I'm thinking 6 foot long x 3 foot wide and about 18 inches deep. I could put one under each light rail and still have room to walk between the rows. The entire bed wouldn't be used for each run so I could leave a couple feet "fallow" each round with a cover crop like clover and let the root balls break down for 9 weeks. I'd even add some worms in there. I'm thinking about laying down a few tarps, and then building a frame out of metal, or even pvc where I could velcro some geopot type material to the frame, then fill the beds up with 10-12 cubic feet of soil each .... leaving room to top-dress and mulch. I'm sure I could run this soil for a year or so (5-6 crops+) before having to replace it.
> 
> Any thoughts on how I could go about this? I would love to get out of the buckets and have a big swath of dirt to let the gals really stretch out in.


Cool idea that would save a ton of time. They sell Eco felt at most fabric places. They'll even cut the roll to your size! There's prob something more durable you could use for all that weight. I'd email some fabric pot places and see if you can get any piggies to squeal.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

Have I got the solution for you!!!

Plywood base with 1" ball bearing castors. Very low profile and super heavy pots glide with ease.

Next we introduce a 3" air cavity and some hardware cloth stapled to the top. You can rest giant Geopots on these and get excellent air circulation under the fabric. 

I will build these for you if this is what you're looking for.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 31, 2013)

I've done beds in the past before I started rols. With as wide as you are doing you don't need have the bed more than 12 inches deep. Mine were 2.5 x 2.5 feet . 12 inches deep. Soma style beds. My 7 gals are only 9 inches tall... The soma beds had a 2 inch layer of hydroton then weed mat between soil and hydroton. Keeping the layers separate. PVC in each corner going down to the hydroton. Creating a bed of air beneath the soil. worked great. But cleanup was a bitch. No till rols would do great with beds. No cleanup...

look up the book growing marijuana soma style. You can read most of it for free online in google books.


all the fabric pot companies make fabric beds too. Cheaper on amazon.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 31, 2013)

I was just talking to Rrog and I wanted to post something I just told him about the Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby. Rrog is my priest. 

_That is the first plant I cut. I had to. My flowering room's RH is 50% right on the nose. 4 fans are on all the time. Big open room with a ton of circulation. I only use a fraction of the room. Temp is a steady 72-73 this time of the year. Last night I noticed the smaller leaves at the very top of the cola changed overnight from a perfect green to a sick deep yellow green with a curl at the very tips. I knew what it was immediately. I found a small area of bud rot/mold. I took pictures within 5 mins of the find and then cut her down and cut away the affected bud. I only lost a very small amount thanks the higher powers. 
_

My point is to check your plants everyday. Don't just go through the motions. I am so lucky I caught this at the earliest point. You want to know something funny? I was told by M4K that things were cool and that he wished my luck or something like that in bringing them to finish. This was a few days ago or close to it. When I heard that I was happy and thought that it's water only for 10-14 days. Cruise control. No problems. What could possibly go wrong? I even thought about the possibility of bud mold. Can't happen in these conditions. 

I am still laughing at myself. Talk about a dose of humble pie.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

GdG, Swami's strains have been selected for higher resistance to the PM and Bot-Rot. They grow in Washington State, known for this shit.

Also, why the humble pie? You were pretty freakin diligent to find it considering how bizzare this infestation is.

Coot also has a standard spray regimen for PM and he hasn't seen in in 2 years. He's famous in Clackamas for this.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Have I got the solution for you!!!
> 
> Plywood base with 1" ball bearing castors. Very low profile and super heavy pots glide with ease.
> 
> ...



That's a kick-ass idea Rrog. I appreciate the offer! I'm trying to avoid individual containers/geopots, and have just a 6x3 bed of dirt, about 18 inches deep. I figure I can build a frame for this, and then just use geopot-type material velcro'ed to the frame to hold the soil. Or I could use a similar sized container (if there is such a thing) with some aeration holes drilled in to it.

I have to believe this is possible .... or am I out in left field here?


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

Nope. People do it. See grow logs from the Silver Surfer. Geopots have these trench beds also: 

http://shop.geoplanter.com/GeoPlanter-PVC-Framed-Planter_c3.htm

I'm building these frames (again) for my new place. Each plant in a 30 gallon Geopot, each on its own cart. That way I can move any of them individually. That's just one way, is all.

Might be advantageous to have the "bag" separate from the "Cart" in case you have to fix something. IMHO, it's really important to have airflow underneath


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Nope. People do it. See grow logs from the Silver Surfer. Geopots have these trench beds also:
> 
> http://shop.geoplanter.com/GeoPlanter-PVC-Framed-Planter_c3.htm


Titties! That 72"x36"x14" is exactly what I'm looking for! $80 a piece is pretty reasonable too. Definitely cheap enough for me not to be pissing around trying to make one of these myself. Thanks for the link Rrog!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 31, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Titties! That 72"x36"x14" is exactly what I'm looking for! $80 a piece is pretty reasonable too. Definitely cheap enough for me not to be pissing around trying to make one of these myself. Thanks for the link Rrog!


This is great stuff guys.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2013)

Rrog, would I find silver surfers grow journals on the mag?


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

Yep. Also LOS. You should PM him. He's super duper friendly that way.

I'd recommend the bases on wire mesh with rollers, still. Glode the bed out of the way in case of spill, disaster, tweaking the room around. Gives you complete control. The base is only like 5" off the floor.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 31, 2013)

How many plants can go into one? One container per light per light?


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

There's discussions about mixing the Canna strains that are sharing the pot. So they don't compete. No idea if that has any validity, but it's sure frowned upon by many. Surfer said screw that and he does it all the time.

4 plants would give 18" x 36" section of soil. Little tight, maybe.

3 would give 24 x 36. That would seem to be the number.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> How many plants can go into one? One container per light per light?


That's what I'm thinking. One 6ftx3ft container under each light, which just so happens to be on a 6 foot light rail. 1000 watt light constantly moving over-head the entire length of the container. I'm thinking I would stagger the plants beside the root balls from the run prior. I could comfortably fit 6 plants in each container, which would leave enough room to leave some empty spaces to throw down some clover. Mulch, worms, clover ..... a ton of goodness could go on in a swath of dirt this large.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

6 plants in a 6' run? So you figure staggering them side to side would open that up. I could see that...

And no doubt that much soil could host worms and a host of beneficial insects. Frogs!

I'd keep the worm bin going separately, though.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2013)

Rrog said:


> There's discussions about mixing the Canna strains that are sharing the pot. So they don't compete. No idea if that has any validity, but it's sure frowned upon by many. Surfer said screw that and he does it all the time.
> 
> 4 plants would give 18" x 36" section of soil. Little tight, maybe.
> 
> 3 would give 24 x 36. That would seem to be the number.


With my 5 gallon buckets I use about a 4x3 area (arranged like the #5 on dice). I measured it this morning. I could fit 6 in there no problem, with room to spare. I don't have monster plants. About 12"-18" when flipped to flower. I would still use the tomato cages too. I like tucking shoots under the wires instead of topping or super-cropping.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

That 3' width buys you a lot. I see that. And the tomato cages you use would still be the nuts.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 31, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's a kick-ass idea Rrog. I appreciate the offer! I'm trying to avoid individual containers/geopots, and have just a 6x3 bed of dirt, about 18 inches deep. I figure I can build a frame for this, and then just use geopot-type material velcro'ed to the frame to hold the soil. Or I could use a similar sized container (if there is such a thing) with some aeration holes drilled in to it.
> 
> I have to believe this is possible .... or am I out in left field here?


 Stow, go have a look under Permaculture on the other forum, Check out the Hugelculture thread  Hope I spelled that right...


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

I have a Hugelkultur! Big ass one I had them bury in a sandy area. I'll plant on it next year.

http://www.richsoil.com/hugelkultur/


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 31, 2013)

Rrog said:


> 6 plants in a 6' run? So you figure staggering them side to side would open that up. I could see that...
> 
> And no doubt that much soil could host worms and a host of beneficial insects. Frogs!
> 
> I'd keep the worm bin going separately, though.


And snakes lol


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

Could do a constant clover living mulch. Set up Blumat drippers... man-oh-man


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2013)

This is how I'm envisioning this .....


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

Might wind up being a big root rectangle instead of a buncha root balls! I think that would be sweet!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Might wind up being a big root rectangle instead of a buncha root balls! I think that would be sweet!


LOL! I'm going to do this Rrog. Seems like a real good way of going about things. Like you mentioned, I could even incorporate some blu mats to simplify this even further. The only draw back will be the inability to move plants around to foliar spray and such, but I'll work around that.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 31, 2013)

I am willingly not smoking again from tomorrow. Only have this LVBK around and I can't handle more Indy weed meh. Soooo not my thing at all. Tasty as all hell but this couch lock/lethargic thing is getting old really fast. Sativa man 100 percent. And Diesel. And OG. Anything but a pure Indy. 6 weeks left till I have my sats. Going to be EPIC. Need to order some Kali asap.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 31, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL! I'm going to do this Rrog. Seems like a real good way of going about things. Like you mentioned, I could even incorporate some blu mats to simplify this even further. The only draw back will be the inability to move plants around to foliar spray and such, but I'll work around that.


It won't be a problem, one walk down the pressure sprayer section at the nursery should give you all the tools you need to reach any where...


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

Chapin 1949... St0w, why not put these beds on carts? Raise them 5" and get the air under as you'll need to. If the fabric pot is in contact with the slab, you'l get trapped moisture, roots will grow through (no air trimming happening) and you'll get mold.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Chapin 1949... St0w, why not put these beds on carts? Raise them 5" and get the air under as you'll need to. If the fabric pot is in contact with the slab, you'l get trapped moisture, roots will grow through (no air trimming happening) and you'll get mold.


Hmmm. Mold is an inevitability directly on the ground/tarp even with a layer of lava rock on the bottom?


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, these bags work very well when there's great airflow. Not sure the bag + a ton of soil might settle pretty well on that stone. Plus the potential for mold between the tarp and the slab.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 31, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am willingly not smoking again from tomorrow. Only have this LVBK around and I can't handle more Indy weed meh. Soooo not my thing at all. Tasty as all hell but this couch lock/lethargic thing is getting old really fast. Sativa man 100 percent. And Diesel. And OG. Anything but a pure Indy. 6 weeks left till I have my sats. Going to be EPIC. Need to order some Kali asap.


I love my Kali Mist. I am finishing up the LA Haze right now. https://gagegreen.org/lahaze.html 

I have 3 phenos. I have one that is very haze dom in structure but looks to be finishing in a reasonable 10-11 weeks. I have never smoked the LA Confidential before and I am excited for it. F2's have been produced. 

I have completely fallen in love with the sour strains. I love the diesels now. I need to pop your Soma NYC. I was gifted a cool cross of OGR's Wifi x Reservoirs SSSDH. I was also gifted L.A. Chocolat x Gage's Royal Flush. If you like chem then the Royal Flush is for you. I need to run Bodhi gear too. It's a great time for anyone who enjoys genetics.

https://gagegreen.org/rf.html


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Well, these bags work very well when there's great airflow. Not sure the bag + a ton of soil might settle pretty well on that stone. Plus the potential for mold between the tarp and the slab.


Now you have me re-thinking this. lol


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 31, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Well, these bags work very well when there's great airflow. Not sure the bag + a ton of soil might settle pretty well on that stone. Plus the potential for mold between the tarp and the slab.


I am going to build what you did Rrog. I love the ability to roll things around. I can build in a handle to drag it around too. Mine will be the turbo model. This is a cool project. Great ideas.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm not too sure that I have 5" to give away height-wise if I use one of those screen bases that you're talking about Rrog. I can only raise my hoods so far using the light rail.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

Worked out better than I thought it would.

St0w- The rails are attached to the joists? No raising them? Do thee rails run parallel to the joists? If so, you could attach the rails to blocking that was up in the duct cavity a few inches. The rails would be up in the joist cavity.

The screen base could also be made from 2x2 instead of 2x4. Still great airflow


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 31, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm not too sure that I have 5" to give away height-wise if I use one of those screen bases that you're talking about Rrog. I can only raise my hoods so far using the light rail.


I want light rails. I want everything. And people who grow think they are saving money.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 31, 2013)

I retires my light rails completely. I was not all that convinced in the end. I feel bud mass suffered while overall yield was the same, buds lower down were a bit bigger but tops were smaller. Then I got another ballast and that improved matters a lot. But I have the luxury of enough room to work with plants rotating them myself so I guess rails were redundant in my scenario. I just told Gandalf, my one DB has an undertone of vomit to the smell. Not so sure I like it. Angel Vomit. Weeeeird LOL


----------



## Rrog (Oct 31, 2013)

Angel vomit. OK. Tryin' to work with that...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone grow vertical?! Led? CMH?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Oct 31, 2013)

Not me. I really don't know much about vertical growing.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 31, 2013)

Math has convinced me to try.


----------



## May11th (Oct 31, 2013)

So just adjusted ph in my brewer,aerated water with 1 serving of fresh piss, tested ph and it was 7.0-7.5 so I dropped it down to 6.0-6.5, checked my runoff in soil and its near 6.5 for the 2 plants I tested, also checked some freshly transplanted blueberries and their runoff was near 7. Water went in between 6.5-7. 

Whats good ph numbers for every thing? I always heard ganja and 6.7 in soil.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 31, 2013)

May11th said:


> So just adjusted ph in my brewer,aerated water with 1 serving of fresh piss, tested ph and it was 7.0-7.5 so I dropped it down to 6.0-6.5, checked my runoff in soil and its near 6.5 for the 2 plants I tested, also checked some freshly transplanted blueberries and their runoff was near 7. Water went in between 6.5-7.
> 
> Whats good ph numbers for every thing? I always heard ganja and 6.7 in soil.


Soil mix or coco?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 31, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Math has convinced me to try.



I was just about to ask the same question.View attachment 2878035 Swiped this off the https://www.rollitup.org/vertical-growing/485864-club-vert-600-a.html thread. 

I have driven past this little store about a million times and finally realized its an all organic garden store ran by some Pennsylvania Amish rooted people who also have an huge farm that they have ran for over 3 decades all organic. I gotta get in there! 

EDit This is jigfresh's grow. I should have put that in there originally. Sorry bud.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 31, 2013)

Check whodats thread in vert section.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 31, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Check whodats thread in vert section.


Boo lol. Vert SCROG with HPS....no thanks. Just hang the light, fan blowing under, and use those teas!!! The sight of an HPS makes me angel vomit!!!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 31, 2013)

Aside from hps. He has the best vert grow going on here.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 31, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Aside from hps. He has the best vert grow going on here.


What's a real vert? All I se on that thread is shitty unhealthy plants in chicken wire. Where's the supplemental lighting in the back? Right direction...but much to be approved on.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 31, 2013)

Vert scrog. Branches grow towards the light.. Plus he has them sitting on a lazy Susan. Having supplemental lighting on the other side defeats the purpose of vert scrog. I'm not planning on scrog. I'm not using any supplemental lighting either. I will just rotate plants every day


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 31, 2013)

I had a feeling it might be viewed as bastardizing the plants. I have a vertical light under an umbrella hood in a 4x4 tent, so it got my attention seems like it might up my yield. But I am on the fence about it since I think it is a bit unnatural.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 31, 2013)

With mine, hang the light down the center. Rotate the plants counter clockwise in a circle and turn each plant a half turn each day too. It increases yield because you don't cut off any lower growth. Lower buds end up being same size or close to size of top buds. Plus you can cover twice the area with one bulb. Utilizing the 360 degree output of light


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Hyroot! I was getting bored with my setup being stabilized. The hood 4 feet diameter and holds heat I'll probably tinker with it this weekend since my dumbass gets up at 3 am for work.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 31, 2013)

also place a fan on the floor below the bulb. Point that fan towards the ceiling.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 31, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Angel vomit. OK. Tryin' to work with that...


Was anyone else a tad disappointed when they solved the mystery of honey?

:0)

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been watching some vert grows. Far as I can tell its pretty kickass. There's a guy in Australia yielding several pounds off one 600hps. Sure he has to wait for it but he can let his sats reach full maturity before flower and that's a biggie far as yields go. Zero supplemental lighting and he only gets a very little bit of fluff on the outside if the screen. One grow and its more than can be smoked in a year. I also am going to try a vert grow sometime over the next year, 12 week veg, two 400s in tubes. Btw, hps rocks. You can bring a cooled HPS much closer than LED, led can bleach a plant in a snap. With dims on most ballasts these days they are versatile as all hell too. Replacement is fast easy and cheap too. Cb420 is pulling close on 3 pounds off a single 1000.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 1, 2013)

I've seen that thread. who cares how close a light is. Its about how much par is hitting the leaves. 155 w led's put out more par than 600 hps. 330 w CMH put out even more par. 860w CMH is the highest par rated bulb of all lighting. Hps is dead tech.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 1, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I've seen that thread. who cares how close a light is. Its about how much par is hitting the leaves. 155 w led's put out more par than 600 hps. 330 w CMH put out even more par. 860w CMH is the highest par rated bulb of all lighting. Hps is dead tech.


it has become time to let you know you have annoyed me since calling me a dork Gumby. If you are working with space restrictions like most people how close you can allow a light to be becomes very important. Mr E.Duck would not have been able to yield 400 dry grams in a 60cm square space with anything but a cooled dimmable 400w HPS. I've read your thread and thanks for the laughs man. Guys said valves were dead, but now audiophiles the world over are still using them more than 50 years after they were 'killed' by the germanium transistor. You need to get off your pedestal Hyroot. As soon as you show me something a little better than a few tiny plants under CFL I will start considering if your opinion means more to me. Don't expect my respect just yet, everybody else here has earned it, nit you yet buddy.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> it has become time to let you know you have annoyed me since calling me a dork Gumby. If you are working with space restrictions like most people how close you can allow a light to be becomes very important. Mr E.Duck would not have been able to yield 400 dry grams in a 60cm square space with anything but a cooled dimmable 400w HPS. I've read your thread and thanks for the laughs man. Guys said valves were dead, but now audiophiles the world over are still using them more than 50 years after they were 'killed' by the germanium transistor. You need to get off your pedestal Hyroot. As soon as you show me something a little better than a few tiny plants under CFL I will start considering if your opinion means more to me. Don't expect my respect just yet, everybody else here has earned it, nit you yet buddy.





dork meant it was funny corny joke.. When some one calls you a dork it means you are being corny.... 

Don't get mad because most of the world is replacing all lighting with led... Its not a pedestool its fact. HPS is left in the dust..... NASA, Rail roads, automotive, Shopping centers, schools, offices, green houses All over the world have already replaced all their lights with led... Higher cri (Color rendering index), higher par (photosynthetically available radiation, umole/s)., more even spectral distribution, 10 times the longevity, lower heat, lower running costs.. 660 watts of nichia or cree led will beat a 1000 watt hps any day. Lumens don't mean anything to plant growth but led has more lumens per watt than hps...

I was doing cmh , par t5 and led until my place was robbed 3 months ago. I'm using borrowed T5's with aquarium bulbs for now... I added cfl's because I got them for free and wanted to hit the lower growth since my little plants are 5 feet tall. Top buds are milk carton size and beer bottle size buds frosty as hell under t5 and cfl and they still have 2 weeks left. Another fuckin hater. 


Another hater.. 

I know you didn't read my thread, you are just reiterating what skunk said because you are on his nuts... Otherwise you would give me props , Hater

Read through the mainlining and led without led , club t5 threads. and journal entries. I have plenty of pictures there too. I used hps for years and years until I saw the difference myself..

*Par from 12 inches away*
,
Area 51 led 

sg 155 watts - 1216 µmole/s 

Apache tech inc

At660 - 660 watts 2000 µmole/s


philips allstart cmh - lasts 3 times longer than hps

330 watt - 1400 µmole/s
860 watt - 2200 µmole/s

ushio hps

1000 watt - 1804 µmole/s
600 watt - 1100 µmole/s


*The sun at midday is 2000 µmole/s*


----------



## hyroot (Nov 1, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/319672-hyroot.html





















Sorry Gandalf


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

Where is Gand when you need him!!! 

Personally, I've yielded more from a 400w CMH than a 600w HPS. Two 400w CMHs more than a 1000w Horti HPS. I had my CMHs in open reflectors 12" away with no heat/burn probs.

Wish I joined this forum years ago when I thought FF was true organics. 

Tea time for me. Then bag in the worm bin. 

Hyroot and Hamish please kiss and make up.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm a big advocate of LED and the future. It will replace everything else. I agree with that also. It's just too incredibly efficient.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm just curious on everyone's grow styles here. Seems like most people don't know what CMHs and LEDs are capable of. Damn this coffee is good...sorry Lipton. Anywho, has anyone here tried main lining? I'm just a topper and super cropper, but ML looks interesting.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Vert scrog. Branches grow towards the light.. Plus he has them sitting on a lazy Susan. Having supplemental lighting on the other side defeats the purpose of vert scrog. I'm not planning on scrog. I'm not using any supplemental lighting either. I will just rotate plants every day


 Hmmm...I was thinking no SCROG with my LEDs in the back.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow Hyroot. Those are incredible flowers. Just unreal. You need to share more of those more often. 

I honestly don't know enough about the lights. I just use what has been working for me. I have given some thought to one day replacing my lights but I need to come up with the excuse I am going to use for my wife. I have so many other battles to fight for first. I grow only for myself so right now I'm cool with my lights. 

Once LEDs come down in price I'll join the fight. I need to use my amps better. 

I love all you LED light users, the mag crew, and the T5ers too.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

Gand do you train your plants?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I retires my light rails completely. I was not all that convinced in the end. I feel bud mass suffered while overall yield was the same, buds lower down were a bit bigger but tops were smaller. Then I got another ballast and that improved matters a lot. But I have the luxury of enough room to work with plants rotating them myself so I guess rails were redundant in my scenario. I just told Gandalf, my one DB has an undertone of vomit to the smell. Not so sure I like it. Angel Vomit. Weeeeird LOL


I find that I can keep my lights a little closer to the canopy because of the constant movement .... no worries about hot-spots burning leaves. I really like using them.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

Nope. I need to start. I top and bend here and there but it's the one thing I really need to start doing. Now that I have a few real keepers I will settle down and start playing and learning the training game.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I find that I can keep my lights a little closer to the canopy because of the constant movement .... no worries about hot-spots burning leaves. I really like using them.


Someone in the Maine section just bought one. I really need to explore these.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

I've heard and read many mixed reviews on light movers. Does anyone have a good link?


----------



## hyroot (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't like light movers. Smaller buds. Smaller yield. If you use them. Move no more than 6-8 inches in each direction. Still keep direct light on each plant . 

back to F1 now.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm working toward my new room being small LED panels placed right where I need them. Allows me to grow vertically. Some shining down on the plants, some aimed sideways on lower bud.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 1, 2013)

Rrog said:


> I'm working toward my new room being small LED panels placed right where I need them. Allows me to grow vertically. Some shining down on the plants, some aimed sideways on lower bud.


are you building astir panels?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/50W-Cree-XLamp-XT-E-Warm-White-3000K-XTE-High-Power-LED-Light-DC30V-36V-1500mA-/370878426084?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565a13abe4


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 1, 2013)

hyroot said:


> ]I don't like light movers. Smaller buds. Smaller yield.[/B] If you use them. Move no more than 6-8 inches in each direction. Still keep direct light on each plant .
> 
> back to F1 now.


That's just an opinion presented very matter-of-factly.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 1, 2013)

I was trying to cover too much area with 600's at the time. Yield dropped. Stopped using the mover and yield and bud size went up. That was back in my hydro days. Nothing else changed then...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

Do you see LED technology improving dramatically in the next few years? How much can they improve things?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Do you see LED technology improving dramatically in the next few years? How much can they improve things?


Improving daily...that's the annoying part. Just like buying a CPU (computer lol) just imagine better yields with much less equipment and power usage.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Improving daily...that's the annoying part. Just like buying a CPU (computer lol) just imagine better yields with much less equipment and power usage.



I do want to learn more about them. I know people really love them.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

PM Hyroot for any ?s He's the Queen of lighting...even tho I used aquatic T5HOs and CMH way before him


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2013)

I wouldn't go back, personally. The HPS and HID in general use huge energy not to create light, but heat. Huge waste. LED uses most of the energy as light, with much less heat. So the cooling needs of the room are dropped, energy is saved big-time.

The light output can now fry a plant. No worries about LED not puttin' out the power. And they last for decades.

So what remains is the spectrum. That was always the weak point. Now we have all-white LEDs, even available as "light bulbs" at Home Depot. These all-white LED's are the future. They keep expanding the spectrum. Really something.



Good example of the LED learning curve. This is my buddy's second grow (ROLS, of course). I built the LED panel he uses. 2 weeks ago I persuaded him to raise the lights and add a 30W halogen (for red). The LED was just too strong and they grew as incredibly dense cubes. Raised the lights to now 16" above the canopy, added some red (like HPS is full of) and now they grow 3/4" a day. The point is LED is right at the front edge of our growing experience and we're still tweaking it. But clearly this is a fantastic alternative.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll be starting a journal in a couple weeks with my LEDs, 860w vertical CMH, loco coco, and Delicious Ceeds. It'll be interesting. Little nervous to be trying 4 diff things at once lol.


----------



## May11th (Nov 1, 2013)

I still love my big hoods and hps, I would love to try these cmh so those will be my next purchase. 

Recarpet matches, my coco plant was at 6.0 on ph, its stupid healthy and it's straight coco, then top dressed with worm castings and quano. I plan to take pics soon, I had to take the day off, was smoking the fuck out of some carmelo, your going to love delicious seeds bro, I want some of your clones lol ill trade ya .also if your interested in main lining then id hit up mycomaster, he has alot of knowledge, I main lined a few plants and you can slow their growth a ton and really tell them where to grow, they are very strong when mainlined and very pretty bushes. 

I have been crazy busy with work and with my messy grow room. Think im going to take a week off and get organized and give them a week of good loving, my gf needs it too lol have a good day everyone. Lets see some damn pictures!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

May11th said:


> I still love my big hoods and hps, I would love to try these cmh so those will be my next purchase.
> 
> Recarpet matches, my coco plant was at 6.0 on ph, its stupid healthy and it's straight coco, then top dressed with worm castings and quano. I plan to take pics soon, I had to take the day off, was smoking the fuck out of some carmelo, your going to love delicious seeds bro, I want some of your clones lol ill trade ya .also if your interested in main lining then id hit up mycomaster, he has alot of knowledge, I main lined a few plants and you can slow their growth a ton and really tell them where to grow, they are very strong when mainlined and very pretty bushes.
> 
> I have been crazy busy with work and with my messy grow room. Think im going to take a week off and get organized and give them a week of good loving, my gf needs it too lol have a good day everyone. Lets see some damn pictures!


Clones...trading?!?! Why I have no idea what you mean. 

I want to know how you're feeding you're coco. I also go straight coco! You better of got a damn PH pen or I'm not talking coco with you anymore lol. I think dolomite lime is key with coco. It will keep eveything stable. I also go by the "half weight" of the pot when watering. I know Earth Juice works amazing with coco and it's organic. I'm interested to see how teas will compare. 

Im going to flower these babies early...3-4 weeks. Just found out the Northern Light Blue has DJ Shorts Blueberry in it!!! Nice hearing from ya stranger. Now go give your woman some anal 

Anyone else have an opinion on mainlining?!


----------



## May11th (Nov 1, 2013)

Eeew anal. Lol I dont have a ph pen yet but that lil gh test kit. I think youll be surprised how easy coco is. I been running it for close to 8 months. Look up canna coco , they helped me out alot even though I dont run their stuff. I just now started to amend my straight coco so cant wait to see how that works, what do you have planed for your coco grow? If you fork out the extra money id suggest smart pots for coco, I dont dilute my coco w perlite so the smart pots and coco go hand and hand, you could feed them every day that way and see huge growth spurts. I usually use 10 pots of bigger to keep them moist.Not using any smart pots at the moment though but will deff throw them in soon.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

May11th said:


> Eeew anal. Lol I dont have a ph pen yet but that lil gh test kit. I think youll be surprised how easy coco is. I been running it for close to 8 months. Look up canna coco , they helped me out alot even though I dont run their stuff. I just now started to amend my straight coco so cant wait to see how that works, what do you have planed for your coco grow? If you fork out the extra money id suggest smart pots for coco, I dont dilute my coco w perlite so the smart pots and coco go hand and hand, you could feed them every day that way and see huge growth spurts. I usually use 10 pots of bigger to keep them moist.Not using any smart pots at the moment though but will deff throw them in soon.


I ran coco twice with no probs cuz I have a whats it called....oh yea PH pen  I absolutely hate watering all the time so I don't want extra air. That's the beauty of coco...the water retention and aeration! I'll just use 3 gallon cheapos. I'm still amazed how you grew in the stuff without checking PH....hmmmm you might of stumbled on to something. I'll let you do the experimenting lol.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

I pet my bat with a toothbrush and he gives me guano in return.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 1, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I pet my bat with a toothbrush and he gives me guano in return.


^666 posts^. You're a day late Red. :-0


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> ^666 posts^. You're a day late Red. :-0


Nooooo!!!! Seriously Stow....I'm very superstitious. Now I'm locking myself in my Secret Jardin with some holy tea and a grow bible!


----------



## May11th (Nov 1, 2013)

Main lined coco plant.


----------



## May11th (Nov 1, 2013)

Lmao day after halloween too.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

Ohhh I see now. You train it to grow horizontally. Brilliant! And Hey, I see hydoton in that coco straight coco my pet bat's ass!


----------



## May11th (Nov 1, 2013)

Whoo I hit 420 on the day you hit 666. Lol


----------



## Trousers (Nov 1, 2013)

Any tips on adding something to soil while it cooks to prevent fungus gnats?
I have soil that has been cooking about 3 weeks and I won't need it for another 3 weeks. 
Could I dump it out and add something?

I didn't really notice a lot of gnats last go, but I do not want any.



GandalfdaGreen said:


> Damn fungus gnats.




Damn dirty fungus gnats.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Any tips on adding something to soil while it cooks to prevent fungus gnats?
> I have soil that has been cooking about 3 weeks and I won't need it for another 3 weeks.
> Could I dump it out and add something?
> 
> ...


Hardware store has BTI dunks. Grind em up and mix in. That's one of the cheaper ways. Then there's crab shell meal and I want to say lobster compost BUT for some odd reason I've been seeing those dirty gnats all around the stuff. I think you can soak the BTI and water it in too. My personal fav is lady bugs!!!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

May11th said:


> Whoo I hit 420 on the day you hit 666. Lol


BWAHAHAHA now I'm getting goosebumps.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2013)

Here's my arsenal for pests:

#1 Vermicompost. Fresh stuff will help protect both the soil and leaves. 

#2 Neem Meal- Also good nutritionally when it decomposes, this is a great pest suppressant, especially in its whole form. http://www.neemresource.com

#3 BTI dunks Bacillus thuringiensis israelensis bacteria. Mosquito dunks. Any hardware store has mosquito dunks. These feed on larvae. http://www.thatpetplace.com/mosquito-bits-larvicide-36oz?gdftrk=gdfV2226_a_7c268_a_7c6967_a_7c196070&ne_ppc_id=1463&ne_key_id=26452429&gclid=CLTRrJ_2gLkCFYxcMgodrQsA8A

#4 Nematodes- These will travel around in search of larvae to infect and explode. http://www.naturescontrol.com/thrip.html#pn

#5 Crab Shell- The shell contains chitin. This attracts bacteria that eat chitin, and these bacteria multiply like crazy. Larvae have jawbones made of chitin. Bacteria then eat the jawbones. Shell releases a lot of great minerals and Calcium also. www.OrganicGrowers.com


----------



## Trousers (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice. Thanks!

Eat those jaw bones. I guess the BTI gets in their stomachs and blows them up from inside?






DIE SUCKERS!!!!!!!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

There's been a ton of gnats round these parts. Neighbors, stores, and restaurants infested with fungal fuckers. The funny thing is I had lady bugs swarming my windows. I was almost tempted to catch em like a kid with a jar full of lightning bugs.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

*Starlet Kush. *Two phenos. More to come. They are all like this or frostier. Very nice plants. Easy to grow. Great strain with a ton of consistency. Great bag appeal.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 1, 2013)

It's really art on many levels, man.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

I really think a magazine or breeder would pay for those pics. Think you missed your calling with the whole photography thing. Do you do family portraits?


----------



## May11th (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks so tasty gandalf. What day are they? Heres a 8 week carmelo. I been battling keeping them happy, I put them in recycled soil that was used up and I ot amended and thought I could keep them happy with just teas well I can say I couldnt but I know she is very sensitive and I think this run will be alot better, her children are doing great. Way better, I also will be happy to announce that I will have my first creation starting soon, carmelo and blueberry, lavender and blueberry none the less, I have 16 quality seeds to use and hope to have a nice creation. 

Baby


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

Gand..it eally looks like some CMH bud. Do you mix MH n HPS in bloom?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

Has anyone heard of this cross...Sour Kush x Cali Orange? Got 10 freebies from my fav BB team.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

It's Starlet Kush from Gage. Pure Kush x Joseph OG. The PK is Suge's cut. This is a slam dunk for some really nice OG. Every pheno could be a keeper. 

It is at 8 weeks from flip. These are he bulbs I use. I toss them out every 4-6 months. 

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-AgroMax- 400w-High-Pressure-Sodium-Bulb

Your flowers look great May. What are your plans with the beans? Nice cross. Should be yummy.


----------



## May11th (Nov 1, 2013)

So with these cmh bulbs, which should I buy and can I use in digital ballast? I have 2 600 watt digitals and 1 magnetic 1000 watt switchable . Also I see that they have high green wavelengths , is there any benefit to this, I heard. Jorge cervantes saying its good but then I hear plants cant take it in. Im very interested in this and im all for bettering my equipment.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 1, 2013)

May11th said:


> So with these cmh bulbs, which should I buy and can I use in digital ballast? I have 2 600 watt digitals and 1 magnetic 1000 watt switchable . Also I see that they have high green wavelengths , is there any benefit to this, I heard. Jorge cervantes saying its good but then I hear plants cant take it in. Im very interested in this and im all for bettering my equipment.


They run on mags. 860 watt allstart on a 1000w mag or 330 allstart on a 400 watt mag....

then theres 315 watt elite agros that run on digi. But its their own specified ballast.

Plants absorb about 20% of green wave lengths.The green wave lengths helps plants to absorb photons in other areas. Beyond that much green is wasted light that plants don't absorb. ie hps..... cmh and white leds cover all wave lengths
*


http://jxb.oxfordjournals.org/content/61/11/3107.full*
*
http://pcp.oxfordjournals.org/content/50/4/684.full*


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hyroot again.



*


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Has anyone heard of this cross...Sour Kush x Cali Orange? Got 10 freebies from my fav BB team.


Tell me more about this cross.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the strain info Gand. I'll pop 5 Blue Pits and 5 super star kush OG. Sound like I gotta make some room for 7 mommies.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Tell me more about this cross.


Thought you answered that lol

EDIT: you were talkin bout your pics...dope my bad bro. All they said in email is what I posted. I'll email them again and get lineage. Sounds nuts. Great name appeal lol.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

*Engineers' Dream.* Clone. 

*DPQ pheno*
































*Casey Jones pheno

*


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

Your best pics yet Gand. How can you tease me like that?!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

I love this strain. I love it when you pop ceeds and find some great phenos and then start churning out the clones. These are the first ED clones to come in. I can't wait to see your upcoming runs.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Your best pics yet Gand. How can you tease me like that?!



If you look close at the third picture from the bottom you will see the calyces which are swollen with the Sun Maiden x ED beans.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't wait for everything I have lol. Blue Pit will be killer and this mystery strain will prob give me all diff phenos. Might have to get the ball snippers and paint brush out. Unfortunately the ol lady and I had a huge fall out. 32 plants gone and now I'm starting over in a big way. Growing is my ultimate passion. This might sound crazy but I like growing more than smoking.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

That's it! I'm coming over uninvited!! Not even going to call first.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 1, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I can't wait for everything I have lol. Blue Pit will be killer and this mystery strain will prob give me all diff phenos. Might have to get the ball snippers and paint brush out. Unfortunately the ol lady and I had a huge fall out. 32 plants gone and now I'm starting over in a big way. Growing is my ultimate passion. This might sound crazy but *I like growing more than smoking*.



Me too. Sorry to hear about losing the plants. You are starting out with some great genetics and the opportunity to find some really cool new dank. It won't take long before they are producing some flowers for you.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

I had to part ways with DOG, Deep Blue x Liver, and Female Lemon Kush :'(


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 1, 2013)

Can I get some help on a personal subject? Sorry to go off topic I'm an organic guy myself. Been staying in the shadows following this thread. I just could use some incite on the situation at a different point of perspective then my own.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

You came to the right place and welcome AllDay...really all day?


----------



## hyroot (Nov 1, 2013)

Its a metaphor 

[video=youtube_share;9BEvkVl6RJk]http://youtu.be/9BEvkVl6RJk[/video]


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 1, 2013)

watch a couple "friends" still my best bud out of my jar and denine it when I called them out on it. They are now out of the house for good, what should I say to them? Nothing or should I be like I know how much was in the jar, because I do know, and I know you took it blah blah blah


----------



## hyroot (Nov 1, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> watch a couple "friends" still my best bud out of my jar and denine it when I called them out on it. They are now out of the house for good, what should I say to them? Nothing or should I be like I know how much was in the jar, because I do know, and I know you took it blah blah blah




either way they will deny it to the end.. If they are that sheisty then fuck them. I'm sure if they would have asked you would of gave them something...

I have friends that grow. That talk mad shit on my grow. Yet have stolen buds and hash from me... I keep them at a distance. I Know they are not true friends. They are insecure and condescending as all hell. Even one helped me move and my Ralph Lauren Polo laptop case with my scale in it disappeared in the move. I wonder who took it...


Anyway just look at it this way. That's all it cost you to find out what kind of people they are... It sucks to not have weed. Geez I went 3 months ... In time you will have dank weed again... Money / weed, it comes and goes... That's what its there for.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> watch a couple "friends" still my best bud out of my jar and denine it when I called them out on it. They are now out of the house for good, what should I say to them? Nothing or should I be like I know how much was in the jar, because I do know, and I know you took it blah blah blah


I don't know what's more random...dragon master or you watching your friends steal from you bwahaha. I'd call the police and press charges. No really though, they're not your friends and your a "meow" for letting them get over on you. One thing I've learned in life...friends will be your enemies. Don't trust anyone as a grower. Now grow a pair and fuck em up...well that's what I'd do.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 1, 2013)

karma is real.... it may take a year or 10. but it always comes back.... You may not see it at first. Everything happens for a reason... I got robbed and lost everything.... Because of that I got out of my lease and didn't have to pay last months rent where I was. I now live in much nicer way more high end place... It was hooked up through family friends... Otherwise I would still be in the ghetto.... Hearing gunshots every night.... Blessing in disguise. Sometimes you have to step back to move forward


----------



## May11th (Nov 2, 2013)

I had a friend or 2 that thought I was a pushover. Well now they arent my friends and they had a few swollen eyes, one deseeved it , he thought he eas some hood gangster, talked shit over phone then I showed up to house and he answered veey hesitant, I asked him politely for what he owed me, he sayed fuck you, I drew back and ge slammed his head against the door frame then I hit him in the throat and then jaw and he was crying like a lil bitch, now he doesnt talk to know one like that and I guess he is pretty mellow now, some people just need ass whoopins. Im very picky at who is involved in my life, who visits my home and who I go hang with, once you smoke good weed w shady ppl they want to know where it comes from, smoke mids and they won't give a shit.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 2, 2013)

Fear is the ultimate respect. Wish it didn't have to be like that...especially with friends.

Well I had yet another drunken "sleep pill" blackout and almost killed my loco coco seedlings. Woke up to top dressed ground up dolo lime watered in ugh. Made a PH slurry and rootzone was 8.2!!! I don't even know what else I top dressed or watered with. Flushed the hell out em real slow and its now 6.8. Going to flush again in a couple days. See you're not the only one May.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 2, 2013)

I've been in alot of fights in my day. Only got my ass kicked twice ever. I'm too old for drama. You do me wrong, you are cut for life. 

if you kick some ones ass, they always want to retaliate in one way or another. It turns into bullshit nonsense.... 

what you do is stalk the person.. Take pics of them in their most vulnerable places. In the bath tub or sleeping or something. Then send the pictures anonymously with a letter saying you have 24 hours to leave the state or else...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 2, 2013)

I've got to be the most selectively social person on earth. I have like 3 friends, all the rest are acquaintances. If a "friend" is a jive ass motherfucker (character wise) they will turn their sights on you eventually. I promise. Any sort of shady or shifty behavior is a red flag that needs to be recognized.


----------



## May11th (Nov 2, 2013)

Wtf red, no more sleeping pills! Hell cold medicine fucks me up , good catch though man. Shit happens! Kinda funny though man, ive seen my lady all messed up off meds and she blacks out alot , when liquor is involved. Ohio state sure looks good today!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 2, 2013)

May11th said:


> Wtf red, no more sleeping pills! Hell cold medicine fucks me up , good catch though man. Shit happens! Kinda funny though man, ive seen my lady all messed up off meds and she blacks out alot , when liquor is involved. Ohio state sure looks good today!


I'm perscribed Ambien for my insomnia. Ambien and X-Mas ale don't mix...trust me my wife has pics to prove it lol. I've done all kinds of crazy shit when "sleep gardening". I've actually "fell asleep at the wheel" while going down on the wifey.


----------



## May11th (Nov 2, 2013)

Haha wow. Sounds like some fun atleast lol I been so high off carmelo all day , very relaxing and chill, just hanging w family and playing games now, trick or treat is tonight. Heres a pic of a 3 week old flowering carmelo, shes going to be beautiful.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 2, 2013)

That looks really nice May. I love the green leaves bro. You're kicking ass.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 2, 2013)

May11th said:


> Wtf red, no more sleeping pills! Hell cold medicine fucks me up , good catch though man. Shit happens! Kinda funny though man, ive seen my lady all messed up off meds and she blacks out alot , when liquor is involved. Ohio state sure looks good today!


Man I want to try some of that right thurr. Oh and I think you put the panda film on backwards


----------



## May11th (Nov 3, 2013)

They bounced back from my ph fuck up . Just another learning thing. Now w all my mistakes , I have quite the notes built up. I guess its all part of learning. Its just a very big learning experience. I feel like marijuana growers seek perfection, any bad signs and we freak out. Keep em green everyone or just come here and get some help, I sure as hell am thankful for all you being here and being who you are, I dont take any of you for granted. Some day I hope we can all smoke at a cannabis cup together. Our own creations.


----------



## May11th (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's some more random pics guys, I think I may have control of my blueberry and carmelos now, I think I have some mystery indicas though because they do not look like anything ive ran yet. 
blueberry in veg, soon to be topped yet again to let bottom growth catch up. 
 do you guys like your ladies shaved? Lol
 10 bc bud depot blueberries under 1 600 watt digi, I hate this cool tube though.throws light in the wrong directions for me..



Red your avatar cracks me up bro. You need a bat with a beard for no shave November .


----------



## Trousers (Nov 3, 2013)

I just ordered some crab meal (2-3-0).
I have three 5 gallon buckets of soil that has been sitting for three weeks, I do not need it for about 3 more weeks.

*Can anyone tell me how much to add? *Or if I should wait?
I planned on dumping the soil out and mixing it again anyway. 

I'm using a fox farms based soil mix based on the one stickied here.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 3, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I don't know what's more random...dragon master or you watching your friends steal from you bwahaha. I'd call the police and press charges. No really though, they're not your friends and your a "meow" for letting them get over on you. One thing I've learned in life...friends will be your enemies. Don't trust anyone as a grower. Now grow a pair and fuck em up...well that's what I'd do.


Right ON! It was a mate that ripped my entire crop a few years back. Forever ruined my faith in the essential goodness of man. Right now I am fighting to get paid for my intellectual property, a 'friend' used me to build his record label and has not paid me a dime for 2 years work. People cannot be trusted with money nor reefer. I feel ya on the insomnia bro, had it all my life. I am immune to all the meds but strong hypnotics and they are BAD news for bi polars like me. Only thing that works is BAD movies. I have to bore myself to death to get a few hours in. Reefer works for a week but then the tolerance kicks in. Drives a man nuts.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 3, 2013)

A pirate walks into a bar with a steering wheel in his pants.
The bartender says, "What is the deal with the steering wheel?"
The pirate says, "It's driving me nuts."



Thanks you folks, I'll be here all week. Don't forget to tip your bartenders.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 3, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I just ordered some crab meal (2-3-0).
> I have three 5 gallon buckets of soil that has been sitting for three weeks, I do not need it for about 3 more weeks.
> 
> *Can anyone tell me how much to add? *Or if I should wait?
> ...


1/4 cup per CFT unground


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 3, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Right ON! It was a mate that ripped my entire crop a few years back. Forever ruined my faith in the essential goodness of man. Right now I am fighting to get paid for my intellectual property, a 'friend' used me to build his record label and has not paid me a dime for 2 years work. People cannot be trusted with money nor reefer. I feel ya on the insomnia bro, had it all my life. I am immune to all the meds but strong hypnotics and they are BAD news for bi polars like me. Only thing that works is BAD movies. I have to bore myself to death to get a few hours in. Reefer works for a week but then the tolerance kicks in. Drives a man nuts.


I'm just as batty as you! GET IT....BATTY MUAHAHAHAHAMUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 3, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I just ordered some crab meal (2-3-0).
> I have three 5 gallon buckets of soil that has been sitting for three weeks, I do not need it for about 3 more weeks.
> 
> *Can anyone tell me how much to add? *Or if I should wait?
> ...


You can use up to a cup per cf if you're working with an unamended base. Take in to account what might already be in your Fox Farms soil for IPM's, and reduce that amount accordingly. If it were me I'd probably go with a 1/2 cup per 5 gallons of soil.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 3, 2013)

This is for my bro Gandalf. In the spirit of this thread, I am here to show you my latest cock-up and elaborate on it a little. I've been going by the 'less is more' mantra for a little while now. Well, I am here to tell you less is LESS. Right is more. Not MOAR, not less, but RIGHT. And another thing, I have been ignoring my old mantra of 'Baby Steps' when jumping into true living organics. 
I am experiencing a P def for the first time in my life, EVER. It is a nasty sight to behold, folks. Looks like a Ca def, but it took me sobering up off the goddamn Indica weed to click that it was all over my LOWER leaves. MOBILE element. NOT IMMOBILE. I also seemed to completely miss the fact it only showed IN FLOWER. 
I am a fucking idiot. 
You guys are going to hate me for this, but I hit them with a bottle fert (runs, ducks, hides and hangs head in shame). But fact of the matter is, I should've weaned myself off them slowly while I get my soil mixes right. The were hit with a product called Phyta, a pure PK booster. It was not the best time for feeding as soil was a bit moist, but this shit progresses FAST. De-humidifier running full power now. 
Here be a pic. The other weird pic is a little something I took on simply because of a conversation about re-vegging we had here. This is the Wicked Witch, LVBK I harvested 2 weeks ago. I just left the last and lowest two little popcorn nugs, they actually grew where I missed the growth tip when trimming. Pretty cool.


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 3, 2013)

Dude. "Less is less. Right is more. Not moar, not less, but right." That's fucking brilliant.Oh, and you're the man for sharing MH. It takes courage to show people our mistakes. Sharing them not only helps us remember what we were thinking when it happened, so we can catch ourselves next time around, but it can help everyone else who may be in, or has run into a similar situation. Which is what it's all about, man. Anyways. Have a gnarly one fellas.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 3, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> You can use up to a cup per cf if you're working with an unamended base. Take in to account what might already be in your Fox Farms soil for IPM's, and reduce that amount accordingly. If it were me I'd probably go with a 1/2 cup per 5 gallons of soil.


Thanks. I'll shade a bit conservative on that. 


It is basically this with some tweaking and a half cup each of 3 different kinds of bat poo:

-1.5 cubic feet Fox Farm Ocean Forest
-38 cups Wiggle Worms Earthworm Casting (1-0-0)
-10 cups Perlite
-11 tsp Rooters Mycorrhizae

-1.5 cups Indonesian Hi-P Bat Guano (.5-13-.2)
-1.5 cups Algamin Kelp Meal (1-0-2)
-1 cup Espoma Tomato Tone (3-4-6)
-.5 cup Fox Farms Peace all purpose (5-5-5)


-1.5 cups Azomite dust
-0.75 cup Espoma Green sand 
-1.25 cups Hi-Cal Lime


I can not remember if I added soft rock phosphate or not, lost the paper I wrote it down on.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 3, 2013)

Great info Hammy!!! I want your guys opinion on straight coco and ACT/nutrient teas. Should I even check PH going in? Won't the mighty microbes buffer everything for me?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 3, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Thanks. I'll shade a bit conservative on that.
> 
> 
> It is basically this with some tweaking and a half cup each of 3 different kinds of bat poo:
> ...


From what I've read you don't like dirty gnats. I'd replace the FF with Roots 707 for that reason. Oh and lava rock is much better and cheaper than perlite. Other than my 2¥...just let that cook and then cook some more


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 3, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> This is for my bro Gandalf. In the spirit of this thread, I am here to show you my latest cock-up and elaborate on it a little. I've been going by the 'less is more' mantra for a little while now. Well, I am here to tell you less is LESS. Right is more. Not MOAR, not less, but RIGHT. And another thing, I have been ignoring my old mantra of 'Baby Steps' when jumping into true living organics.
> I am experiencing a P def for the first time in my life, EVER. It is a nasty sight to behold, folks. Looks like a Ca def, but it took me sobering up off the goddamn Indica weed to click that it was all over my LOWER leaves. MOBILE element. NOT IMMOBILE. I also seemed to completely miss the fact it only showed IN FLOWER.
> I am a fucking idiot.
> You guys are going to hate me for this, but I hit them with a bottle fert (runs, ducks, hides and hangs head in shame). But fact of the matter is, I should've weaned myself off them slowly while I get my soil mixes right. The were hit with a product called Phyta, a pure PK booster. It was not the best time for feeding as soil was a bit moist, but this shit progresses FAST. De-humidifier running full power now.
> Here be a pic. The other weird pic is a little something I took on simply because of a conversation about re-vegging we had here. This is the Wicked Witch, LVBK I harvested 2 weeks ago. I just left the last and lowest two little popcorn nugs, they actually grew where I missed the growth tip when trimming. Pretty cool.


Good catch bro. I think that the best growers notice what the hell is wrong and then they fix it, period. Just like you have done. We all run into the gauntlet. These plants are like children man. They need corrections from us along the way. I try to minimize the damage from these events and keep moving forward. I think running an all purpose tea the whole way is crucial for starting new mixes until the bugs are worked out. I swear by these all purpose teas. Let the microlife store the extras. It's never at a high ppm. I only run them until I see a def which occurs at week 6 in some of the phenos I run. I am now adjusting my mixes for those phenos to see what they can do. Try to top dress too. I am now learning to use top dressing in conjunction with teas. So fucking cool. Target the plants that run different. We all know that not every one runs the same. 

Question for you worm farmers. I hear bat guano is bad for the worms. I would love to toss my tea ingredients into the worm bin. Educate me.

I know Rrog does not use bat guano any longer. I respect Rrog more than anyone. Why don't you use it Rrog if you don't mind me asking? I would love to hear your view on it. Thanks. 

Tip of the day.....never buy Vortex Hollow "cigar wraps". Cool idea but the flavor sucks and you burn yourself.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 3, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Great info Hammy!!! I want your guys opinion on straight coco and ACT/nutrient teas. Should I even check PH going in? Won't the mighty microbes buffer everything for me?


I go against the grain here and check my ph in teas for every new mix. I adjust it until I get comfortable with the mix and the health of the plants. I then see how one plant does as I back off and let it fly so to speak. I added enough lime to my mix that I don't check ph anymore. I used to run RO water then I switched to my well water, another move against the grain. My well water is 6.45 and 85 ppms these days. It varies throughout the year. At the dry points it is a little higher ph with more ppms up to 110 max. 

I would check and adjust your ph with Earth Juice crystals. Let the flogging begin. Be nice to me or I will start throwing pictures up to bore you.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 3, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Good catch bro. I think that the best growers notice what the hell is wrong and then they fix it, period. Just like you have done. We all run into the gauntlet. These plants are like children man. They need corrections from us along the way. I try to minimize the damage from these events and keep moving forward. I think running an all purpose tea the whole way is crucial for starting new mixes until the bugs are worked out. I swear by these all purpose teas. Let the microlife store the extras. It's never at a high ppm. I only run them until I see a def which occurs at week 6 in some of the phenos I run. I am now adjusting my mixes for those phenos to see what they can do. Try to top dress too. I am now learning to use top dressing in conjunction with teas. So fucking cool. Target the plants that are run different. We all know they do.
> 
> Question for you worm farmers. I hear bat guano is bad for the worms. I would love to toss my tea ingredients into the worm bin. Educate me.
> 
> ...


I just save the guano for nute teas. Trying to spend less from here on out. I actually added some left over HF soil conditioner (has guano) and they're eating away.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My perspective- Guano harms the local environment where it's harvested. It's unhealthy to be around, and not local to me for sure. I'd recommend fish bone mean, fish meal, feather meal, etc. 

Nothing magic about guanos. The nutrients we need are found in innumerable sources.

I Like To S I M P L I F Y


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 3, 2013)

I have top dressed with a healthy dose of EWC. That stuff is nothing short of miraculous. I can't help but feel I need to not toke much when doing a fat run. It seems to me I am a lot better at growing when not toking. Ironic isn't it?!

Anyhow, I need to correct myself, it is not a P issue, but POTASSIUM. Dammit. K. not P. Whoooops. 

Gandalf, I think you are spot-on when it comes to dialling in the mixes per pheno. The DB suffered quite a bit with this (or at least to my eyes, my wife is not convinced I need to be freaking out at myself, she reckons they look happy. Girls eh LOL), but the Gigabud right in there at the same age is doing marvellously. Perfect health. PM on the way to you bro...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 3, 2013)

Rrog said:


> My perspective- Guano harms the local environment where it's harvested. It's unhealthy to be around, and not local to me for sure. I'd recommend fish bone mean, fish meal, feather meal, etc.
> 
> Nothing magic about guanos. The nutrients we need are found in innumerable sources.
> 
> I Like To S I M P L I F Y


My local zoo wouldn't give me their guano


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 3, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My local zoo wouldn't give me their guano


 Farm your own bats? BTW, now that I get it it is bloody funny. Batty. LOL.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 3, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Farm your own bats? BTW, now that I get it it is bloody funny. Batty. LOL.


Ha bout time you got it. Still feeling that indica eh.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 3, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I go against the grain here and check my ph in teas for every new mix. I adjust it until I get comfortable with the mix and the health of the plants. I then see how one plant does as I back off and let it fly so to speak. I added enough lime to my mix that I don't check ph anymore. I used to run RO water then I switched to my well water, another move against the grain. My well water is 6.45 and 85 ppms these days. It varies throughout the year. At the dry points it is a little higher ph with more ppms up to 110 max.
> 
> I would check and adjust your ph with Earth Juice crystals. Let the flogging begin. Be nice to me or I will start throwing pictures up to bore you.


I actually do everything you just mentioned...besides the boring pics  I used to be so OCD with coco and I'm thinking about not worrying much about .1-.5 off. I'm not doing a drain to waste money just inoculating it up.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 3, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Great info Hammy!!! I want your guys opinion on straight coco and ACT/nutrient teas. Should I even check PH going in? Won't the mighty microbes buffer everything for me?


I would be curious to see if this works. I love the way properly fed plants grow in coco. 
I am toying with the idea of a coco/ewc base. 

There is a dispensary in town that grows in coco and uses teas.

*Rumor* A friend switched back to soil because he tried organic nutes on coco and didn't like the way the buds burned - said that he had to light his bowl too many times. He used bottled, organic nutes on identical cuts he ran in soil. /rumor


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm using straight coco w/Dolo and following Stow's link to a T! http://microbeorganics.com I top dressed with EWC, crab shell meal, neem cake, and a bunch of dolomite lime (during my blackout) I'll be set back a week due to that f'n ground up lime. I'm keeping track and going to make a journal no matter the outcome.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 3, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I would be curious to see if this works. I love the way properly fed plants grow in coco.
> I am toying with the idea of a coco/ewc base.
> 
> There is a dispensary in town that grows in coco and uses teas.
> ...


Interesting. I have coco in my mix. I love organics. It is so fun. So many great ways to do things. Always keep your mind open.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 3, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'm using straight coco w/Dolo and following Stow's link to a T! http://microbeorganics.com I top dressed with EWC, crab shell meal, neem cake, and a bunch of dolomite lime (during my blackout) I'll be set back a week due to that f'n ground up lime. I'm keeping track and going to make a journal no matter the outcome.


Microbeman rocks. He's like E.F. Hutton to me.

[video=youtube;SX7ZEotoFh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX7ZEotoFh0[/video]


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 3, 2013)

This might be helpful to some. After all, I feel like a need to give back. Here's a mathematical breakdown to Tim #*^%+\|'s (Stow's link) miracle ACT...NOT nute or fungal dominate tea. 

Per 5 gallons
1) 30 tbsp or almost 2 cups compost/EWC
2) 6 1/2 tbsp BSM
3) 12 mL fish hydrolysate 
4) 2 1/2 tsp kelp (less is MOAR) 

Kelp can can delay microbes so I add this first for 12 hours, then the rest. You could just use in nute tea instead.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 3, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I would be curious to see if this works. I love the way properly fed plants grow in coco.
> I am toying with the idea of a coco/ewc base.
> 
> There is a dispensary in town that grows in coco and uses teas.
> ...


I have been talking about this to some very cool cats over at Trinity East, Kaptain and SHOE. They have found that more coco in their soil mixes allows them to get larger yields in smaller pots. They are currently playing with where the line lies as far as how much can be used. According to my hydro shop owner, coco encourages trichoderma to thrive also. He told me last week he is doing organic in coco, adding trichoderma and other microbes but still feeding off bottles and is getting yields above and beyond his old ebb and flow rigs. One thing is certain, my coco grows gave me the fattest whitest roots I have ever seen up to this DB run. I am now very keen to do an organic coco test with one plant. You actually put me onto the idea a few pages back by mentioning it. Far as organic hydro goes, this makes a LOT of sense, using coco. I quite like herb that doesn't burn too fast. It means there is little N left in it for one, and seeing as I am a bonghead, it burns a lot 'cooler' and tokes more smoothly. Slow burning herb is for bowls not blunts in my house. It is personal preference in the end, but after reading this I am even more keen to try it out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 3, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have been talking about this to some very cool cats over at Trinity East, Kaptain and SHOE. They have found that more coco in their soil mixes allows them to get larger yields in smaller pots. They are currently playing with where the line lies as far as how much can be used. According to my hydro shop owner, coco encourages trichoderma to thrive also. He told me last week he is doing organic in coco, adding trichoderma and other microbes but still feeding off bottles and is getting yields above and beyond his old ebb and flow rigs. One thing is certain, my coco grows gave me the fattest whitest roots I have ever seen up to this DB run. I am now very keen to do an organic coco test with one plant. You actually put me onto the idea a few pages back by mentioning it. Far as organic hydro goes, this makes a LOT of sense, using coco. I quite like herb that doesn't burn too fast. It means there is little N left in it for one, and seeing as I am a bonghead, it burns a lot 'cooler' and tokes more smoothly. Slow burning herb is for bowls not blunts in my house. It is personal preference in the end, but after reading this I am even more keen to try it out.


I am starting to love the bong again.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 3, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> This might be helpful to some. After all I feel like a need to give back. Here's a mathematical breakdown to Tim #*^%+\|'s (Stow's link) miracle ACT...NOT nute or fungal dominate tea.
> 
> Per 5 gallons
> 1) 30 tbsp or almost 2 cups compost/EWC
> ...


I think it is cool to make the clear distinction between nute tea, and fungal/bacterial ACT. They are all quite different aren't they?! I will make a point of referring to each as what it is from now on too. This is a cool recipe, thanks for sharing, simple and cheap too.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 3, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Thanks. I'll shade a bit conservative on that.
> 
> 
> It is basically this with some tweaking and a half cup each of 3 different kinds of bat poo:
> ...


Great stuff.

I like to recommend the Espoma "Tone" products for the high 
quantity of various bacterial colonial units that they include.

I used Plant Tone and Citrus Tone in the garden.

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 4, 2013)

*Starlet Kush. *#2. Every pheno is sweet. Great strain to pick up. I stand behind this one. 













I like the purpling at the bottom.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 4, 2013)

Dear Lord Gand. Are you concerned that all those trics will hold moisture in and cause rot?!!!!! jk Absolutely brilliant work.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 4, 2013)

Just a quick report from this side: Plants responding to emergency treatment really well. Praying like its Armageddon and they've been naughty. Relief I cannot describe. It was rough seeing them hurt. Still feel so bad. Poor girls. I will catch you guys for proper updates around Friday, working on a big contract, pool goes into the ground on Wednesday, taking Thursday off for getting shmangled as that is what one does on your Earthday. Bongs R US lol... I will have a lot to share pic wise... As m4k says, STAY LIFTED! And Gandalf... Killer bud bro! Trichome City over there !!!!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 4, 2013)

Love it Gand! Just want to lick em  Also loving the way you use contrast in your pics to really make the colors pop. Newbie ? for the higher council...How long can it take a bean to germ?! My freebie S1s have been 2 days now...the 5 Blue Pits all tapped around 12 hours ago.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 4, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Love it Gand! Just want to lick em  Also loving the way you use contrast in your pics to really make the colors pop. Newbie ? for the higher council...How long can it take a bean to germ?! My freebie S1s have been 2 days now...the 5 Blue Pits all tapped around 12 hours ago.


4 days is normal. Some up to a week. It is no where near time to think they won't pop. Hang in there.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 4, 2013)

Beautiful pictures Gandalf. You have a real talent for capturing the beauty of this plant in a pic .... and you're not bad at growing either.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 4, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> 4 days is normal. Some up to a week. It is no where near time to think they won't pop. Hang in there.


4 days geez. This 50 hours is my record. I'm either lucky or just a natural.


----------



## May11th (Nov 4, 2013)

1st and 2nd round camelos, 3 weeks flowering and almost 8 weeks, both are doing great, I can the clone will outdo the mama, next round will be evwn better, she loves to be topped and I didnt do much training yet but will fo hog wild on her 3rd gens.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow May! Looks nice. I finally decided to put a space heater in my tent since everything is finally getting frosty around here.


----------



## May11th (Nov 4, 2013)

Its getting cold here in ohio too , im going to build a co2 generator and hope that puts out enough heat to keep a well insulated room above 50. They are around 50-65 right now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 4, 2013)

Great looking plants May! I really dig how you train them all to grow sideways.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 4, 2013)

May11th said:


> Its getting cold here in ohio too , im going to build a co2 generator and hope that puts out enough heat to keep a well insulated room above 50. They are around 50-65 right now.


I thought about the co2 burners too for that exact reason! I couldn't even imagine your lake effect cold. Have you tried turning your heat up to around 68 lol.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 4, 2013)

Whoooo's pheno hunting with BB nah nah nah nah boo boo Headband x Cali Orange....yummy yummy nom nom


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry for hogging thread guys, but I have much on my F'n sober mind...all out and I refuse to pay  Maybe I should visit AllDayToker :O

1) A couple of weeks ago, I had my third damn mister go out in two months!!! I called the nice fellow at (I'll insert link tomorrow) and he sent me 5 replacements!!! Said they were re-designed. He's got a customer for life. 
2) Took five 52 hour, still non germed beans, and put them in a solo cup with tiny 5 gallon bubbler with a very very light nute solution. I usually don't prefer the shot glass method due to chance of drowning...hence bubbler. Water is well oxygenated and 78* on mat. Anyone try this?!
3) Already dialed in my LED 5x5 tent. Had to add a space heater and humidifier. 
4) I'm lost without my 5 month stash of Green Crack...might resort to real crack!!!
5) My coco seedlings look like absolute shit. Not giving up just yet. Never good stressing from beginning. I'll take some picks tomorrow and get The Councils' opinion. 
6) I can't sleep, bout to take an ambien lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 4, 2013)

It's been two weeks since my last tea feed for flowering. My recipe is the basic Jamaican bat guano, Peruvian seabird guano, ewc, molasses, and maxicrop.

I did my last feed at half strength of the recipe, or dilute 1:1. Would I be safe feeding again but at 3/4 or full strength of the recipe?

Also, what's a good carbo loader that's organic that's good for swelling up the the buds? I used AN Bud Candy on my first plant when I first started feeding teas and it worked well but made it taste and smell just sweet. Like making everything taste and smell the same and when I started using teas I got rid of it.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 4, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Sorry for hogging thread guys, but I have much on my F'n sober mind...all out and I refuse to pay  Maybe I should visit AllDayToker :O


I hope that's a joke...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 4, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I hope that's a joke...


Too soon? Sorry I tend to rub people...ask Mad Hamish lol. Follow this for ACTs http://microbeorganics.com I like to go ACT once a week. Then use a nute tea with N, and more P, kelp meal, alfalfa meal, Black Strap Molasses, and ProTekt every watering during bloom. If you have thriving microbes then 3/4 dose shouldn't be a prob. I NEVER EVER DO FULL DOSE. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 4, 2013)

Well those same people came back and tried jumping me the next night so yeah, a little soon.

Alright, thanks. Yeah kelp and alfalfa are like the two things I still don't have that I need to get. I got that link in my favorites already 

I'll try 3/4 this next feed and see how the plants take it, they seem like they could look healthier anyways. I remember Gandalf saying he never does full strength either.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 4, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Well those same people came back and tried jumping me the next night so yeah, a little soon.
> 
> Alright, thanks. Yeah kelp and alfalfa are like the two things I still don't have that I need to get. I got that link in my favorites already
> 
> I'll try 3/4 this next feed and see how the plants take it, they seem like they could look healthier anyways. I remember Gandalf saying he never does full strength either.


They want you to use full strength so you can buy more. I posted an ACT recipe couple pages back that smelled very rich and earthy. Get to know kelp and alfalfa bro!!! Also foliar feeding with aloe, neem oil, compost tea, etc. Welcome to the next level!!! Make time to start a worm bin. Many helpful threads around here. Follow Rrog, Stow, Hyroot, Hamish, Gandalf, and even May 11 lol. Enjoy!


----------



## May11th (Nov 4, 2013)

Kelp meal and alfalfa are essential for veg and flower, put the two together early on in flower for a foliar and nute tea and you will see less stretching, I still have not bought every nute I want because I see these fellow organic gurus and I like to follow wise advise. 

Im trying to figure out a early flower nute tea, hows this sound for 30 gals of water .
1 cup fish bone meal 5-16-0
1 cup kelp meal 0-0-1
1 cup alfalfa meal
1/2 cup Oyster shell flour
1/4 humic acid
1/4 cup coco water
1/4 cup aloe vera juice
1/4 cup Epsom salts

2 cups molasses

Anything I should do? This is for flowering plants 1-4 weeks old.

Doing a veg tea currently looking like,
15 gallons of water
1/2 cup seabird guano
1/2 cup Oyster shell flour
1/4 cup feather meal
1/4 cup kelp meal
1/4 alfalfa meal
1/8 humic acid

1 cup molasses.


----------



## May11th (Nov 4, 2013)

Mmmm green crack sounds good red. I would love it organic, I am out at the moment also, well too lazy to drive and get my stash lol


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 4, 2013)

May11th said:


> Mmmm green crack sounds good red. I would love it organic, I am out at the moment also, well too lazy to drive and get my stash lol


I'll meet you there with my bartering beans!!!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 4, 2013)

May11th said:


> Kelp meal and alfalfa are essential for veg and flower, put the two together early on in flower for a foliar and nute tea and you will see less stretching, I still have not bought every nute I want because I see these fellow organic gurus and I like to follow wise advise.
> 
> Im trying to figure out a early flower nute tea, hows this sound for 30 gals of water .
> 1 cup fish bone meal 5-16-0
> ...


Good ingredients, but don't feel like doing the math in my state of mind. I go 3 N: 1 P :2 K with Silica during veg. Last weeks of veg equal NPK. Early flower same equal NPK. Last month 1 N: 3 P: 3 K . Take it with a grain of your un-rinsed coco salt  This is from my journeys with much trial and error. If someone has a better "ratio" PLEEZE share!!!


----------



## May11th (Nov 4, 2013)

Ive never seen it put that way red but I like it, I always see people brew w 5 gals well its not that way for me. I just smoke old ass acupolco gold from like 6 months ago, taste like shit but im high, I hated growing that pos lol the smoke is still here because the buds look aweful and as red carpet would say its noobcake weed lol gets the job done but damn its nasty lol


----------



## May11th (Nov 4, 2013)

So how easy is it to become legal in michigan, I think I may be moving my buckeye ass there soon.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 4, 2013)

I would just stay in OH and get a careful good head start.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 5, 2013)

I have never figured out my ratios too much. I just add or subtract things as needed. I really try to run an all purpose tea the whole way. The microlife will release or store what the plants needs. Keep your herd happy.

I dilute 1:3 to 1:1 depending on stages.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have never figured out my ratios too much. I just add or subtract things as needed. I really try to run an all purpose tea the whole way. The microlife will release or store what the plants needs. Keep your herd happy.
> 
> I dilute 1:3 to 1:1 depending on stages.


Understandable...I just try to cut down what I don't need much of. Gotta save money wherever you can in this hobby. Amendments aren't cheap I've learned. That's why I've started my worm bin. Best thing I've done so far. Nutrients from my garbage!!!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

NPK levels don't really mean anything. Its more about a balance.. Any vegan grows have very little npk. If I had to guess. Mine is probably 3-5-5 all the way through


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 5, 2013)

Does anyone follow the bacteria dominate rule for veg and fungi dom for bloom...or cal dom for V and Mag dom for B?


----------



## Rrog (Nov 5, 2013)

Myth... The Canna is a grass, and so will always culture it's own bacterially dominated soil. At least that what it will do if allowed. I fear that even the most organic amongst us have a tenancy to over-do things. The plant is simple and so is its care. At least that's my approach.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 5, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Myth... The Canna is a grass, and so will always culture it's own bacterially dominated soil. At least that what it will do if allowed. I fear that even the most organic amongst us have a tenancy to over-do things. The plant is simple and so is its care. At least that's my approach.


So are you saying keep nutes, bacteria, fungal equal and it'll take what it wants?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 5, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Myth... The Canna is a grass, and so will always culture it's own bacterially dominated soil. At least that what it will do if allowed. I fear that even the most organic amongst us have a tenancy to over-do things. The plant is simple and so is its care. At least that's my approach.


I just try to stay out of my plants way. 



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rrog again.



*


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 5, 2013)

I try to stay out of their way too....TIMMMMMMBERRRRR


----------



## Rrog (Nov 5, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> So are you saying keep nutes, bacteria, fungal equal and it'll take what it wants?


Yep. It's fun to over-think. I love to over-think. You have no idea. As long as _I know _the plant doesn't necessarily appreciate it or benefit from it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2013)

These are excerpts from Tims' (MicrobeMan) website. He is the most knowledgeable chap I've come across when it comes to ACT's and nutrient teas. I follow his advice to the "T" (pun intended).

"*In case I have not been clear enough above, our goal in making ACT is to extract, multiply and grow mostly aerobic microorganisms in as large a diversity as possible *and inclusive of three basic groups; bacteria/archaea, protozoa [flagellates & naked amoebae] and fungi. (Some [vermi]compost will contain rotifers which are extracted into ACT. These cycle nutrients in similar fashion to protozoa and are a bonus if present.) 

*Making ACT is not about putting in ingredients which directly benefit the plants. The foodstocks used are strictly to feed or benefit the microorganisms which in turn benefit the plants.
*
When I jumped on the compost tea bandwagon years back I utilized the whole gambit of ingredients recommended by the current (at that time) supposed authorities. These ingredients or foodstocks included, humic acid, kelp meal, black strap molasses, baby oatmeal (oat flour), fish hydrolysate, alfalfa meal, etc. We used variations of these ingredients in our 1200 gallon ACT maker on our farm and microscopic observation showed success.

I also experimented with using some rock/clay powders as ingredients and observed differences in the microbial make up which had positive results applied to the soil and plants. The types used were mostly soft rock phosphate and pyrophyllite.

Along the line somewhere we left humic acid out of a brew and noticed an increase in microbial numbers so we stopped using it ourselves but, possibly irresponsibly, I continued to recommend it because the &#8216;bigwigs&#8217; did so. It was not until I devised a method to test each foodstock independently that I began to change my tune and begin to go against the grain of the contemporary experts."

"By* testing some ingredients independently* in a liquid I observed;

1/ that humic acid in varying dilutions does not feed any sort of microscopically visible microbe. I observed that it actually suppresses microbial division and growth. This was confirmed by joint testing with Keep It Simple Inc. (KIS) in the Seattle area. We tested two of the most effective and popular brands. *I cannot say definitively that all brands of humic acid will have similar suppressive effects in a liquid (ACT) *but it is enough for me to discontinue using it or recommending it as an ACT foodstock. Please note that this does not mean that it is not good to use on/in soil&#8230;.just not ACT.

2/ that kelp meal initially delays all microbial development in a liquid but does feed fungi and bacteria/archaea following 24 hours. If too much is used the effects are suppressive. From this I garnered that it should be used very sparingly and one must be prepared to brew a little longer if using this foodstock. Again, this does not mean that kelp meal is not a good thing to use in/on soil. It definitely is!

3/ black strap molasses (BSM) feeds both bacteria/archaea and fungi equally well contrary to what the A(A)CT aficionados were saying. The story was that BSM feeds only bacteria. This led to all sorts of misconceptions, even including ones made by USDA and Canada Agriculture scientists who declared that using molasses in ACT could lead to e-coli contamination. It is utter nonsense. Besides the testing I have done and ratifying assays carried out by KIS, it is common knowledge amongst many mycologists like Paul Stamets that BSM grows out fungal hyphae just fine.

4/ fish hydrolysate feeds both fungi and bacteria/archaea again contrary to the story at the time that it is mainly a fungal food. (I&#8217;m glad to see that story has now changed)

5/ alfalfa meal is also a decent all round foodstock which sometimes introduces protozoa cysts to the ACT. KIS has done more testing on this than I have.


*The result of all this is that my attitude towards recipes for ACT has really evolved over the years with a trend towards the more simple*. *I know that there are a lot of people who place importance on creating a bacterial or fungal dominant ACT. At one time I myself was so influenced, however, the more I&#8217;ve learned and unlearned about living soil and a functioning microbial population interacting with plants, the more I&#8217;ve been led to allow the soil and plants to decide which microbes are actively needed by the rhizosphere team.* What this means is that 9 times out of 10 I&#8217;m trying to create a balanced ACT with a decent ratio of the three basic microbial groups. When this hits the soil, some will go dormant to wake up later and some will be immediately put into action at the direction of the needs of the soil and plants.

The exceptions to this may be if I am attempting to battle a particular pathogen and want to attack it with a heavy fungal or bacterial (or a combo) ACT. In these situations some tweaking of recipes and timing can be helpful. If attempting these variations, a microscope is really the only way to confirm the desired microbial population. I have outlined some recipes which may trend towards a certain microbial group (or combo) or may assist with certain pathogens."


The bottom line: The proper ratios of vermicompost/compost and unsulphered blackstrap molasses will achieve a great ACT. If you want to add anything beyond that, don't overdo it. Some inputs can suppress microbial multiplication. You can always add these other ingredients you wish to use to a nutrient tea.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

One thing I disagree with that is protozoa. That eats all the bacteria and fungi and creates nitrogen cyclers. Protozoa usually forms after 3 days of brewing.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 5, 2013)

Time for straight nutrient teas. What is the longest you can brew a tea with good aeration and adding extra molasses along the way? 



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to st0wandgrow again.



*


----------



## Rrog (Nov 5, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true-142.html#post9793875 Bigtime Sale On Chapin Sprayer!!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Time for straight nutrient teas. What is the longest you can brew a tea with good aeration and adding extra molasses along the way?
> 
> 
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to st0wandgrow again.*




 
MM recommends 24 hours for a nutrient tea, and 36 hours for an ACT (assuming that the only foodstock used is molasses). He has verified peek microbial populations at the 36 hour mark using a high powered microscope. I take his word on this.


----------



## May11th (Nov 5, 2013)

Gandalf I was wondering the same, I just read in the revs book no longer than 72 hours?


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

Every time I've done nutrient teas they are ready and foamed up faster than any compost tea. Nutrient teas usually 18 hours. For me anyway. Compost teas 36 hours. I would not brew anything for more than 48 hours. My homemade VC foams up more and sooner than store bought... Hehe. Harvest time tonight. For castings that is. Plants still got 7-10 days


----------



## May11th (Nov 5, 2013)

Someone needs to post some harvest shit because im really wanting to take a few of mine down lol im waiting on 50% amber though, I have about 2 weeks , fuckin 10 week strains, then I have some that are tge same age that look like they could go a month or 2 more lol high yielders atleast but man its a long wait, I just top dressed all the younger ones w castings/quano , sativas take too long, I need to grow more indicas.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 5, 2013)

I just harvested this girl, cut most her yesterday. A random bag seed called Plato. Not as frosty as my first random bag seed I call Lucid X, but just as potent.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't want to grow anything that takes longer than 9 weeks. I've done 10 and 11 weekers . That's just too long.. The last week seems to take forever with any strain.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 5, 2013)

I am taking a few pics tonight. I think 8-9 weeks is the norm for my strains. I have a Daybreaker and a Sun Maiden that honestly finish at 6 weeks. They are the best of the phenotypes as far as pure dank. Trouble is the yields are so light. I am going to be working with these phenos and training them to death to see what they can yield. They are like THC berries from the heavens.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 5, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I just harvested this girl, cut most her yesterday. A random bag seed called Plato. Not as frosty as my first random bag seed I call Lucid X, but just as potent.


Enjoy. Nice and dense. Is it a skunk strain?


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Enjoy. Nice and dense. Is it a skunk strain?


No idea about the strain. It was from a bag called "Plato" because it literally smelled like kids Plato, but I'm getting a much skunkier/dank smell mix with a nice sweetness.

It grew like an Indica for the most part, giant/wide leaves, kept small and bushy, very dark green, dense buds. Started foxtailling at the end there.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 5, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> No idea about the strain. It was from a bag called "Plato" because it literally smelled like kids Plato, but I'm getting a much skunkier/dank smell mix with a nice sweetness.
> 
> It grew like an Indica for the most part, giant/wide leaves, kept small and bushy, very dark green, dense buds. Started foxtailling at the end there.


I thought that it was named after the Greek philosopher.

The toy clay is called "Play Doh" IIRC.

JD


----------



## May11th (Nov 5, 2013)

Im confused at what do do, I have everything caught up lol may go biy some new soil and mix it up tonight.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 5, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I thought that it was named after the Greek philosopher.
> 
> The toy clay is called "Play Doh" IIRC.
> 
> JD


So I've been calling these two plants Plato for 3-4 months when I actually meant Play Doh... Oh my fkin god lmao.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 5, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> So I've been calling these two plants Plato for 3-4 months when I actually meant Play Doh... Oh my fkin god lmao.



I thought so but hey what do I know?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Chernobyl. *61-63 days*.

*6


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Jack the Ripper. *63ish days.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 5, 2013)

*Starlet Kush. #8. *63ish days. I am sorry for the gnats in the pictures. I did apply the dunks. This is the only pheno in the room they wanted to be around. I did place a bunch of cups of apple vinegar with water and a drop of dish soap around and it works wonders. I want to thank who told me that one.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 5, 2013)

Jealous of your plants every time I see them!


----------



## Rrog (Nov 5, 2013)

GdG- Man what an eye you have. I could not take such pics. I have always admired people with these innate creative aspects. Really a gift.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you guys. I love these plants. It's incredible how we get to know them so well in just a short time. Fun stuff.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 5, 2013)

Things are looking good on the Maine weed vote? That's just a Portland thing, right? State vote would be 2016?


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

Well holy heck right there those are some beautiful plants Gand.


----------



## May11th (Nov 5, 2013)

I love the looks of them bro. When do you harvest, those look pretty Damn delicious, so healthy , mine look all tore up at 8 weeks lmao


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 5, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> *Chernobyl. *61-63 days*.
> 
> *6


Second to last would make an awesome tattoo.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 5, 2013)

4th from last wouldn't be too shabby, either


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 5, 2013)

It is legal in Portland. Holy crap. Recreationally. Holy crap. The whole State is next..


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 5, 2013)

May11th said:


> I love the looks of them bro. When do you harvest, those look pretty Damn delicious, so healthy , mine look all tore up at 8 weeks lmao


I take the plants out of the direct light the last 5-7 days. I put them on the outskirts of the lights. I think this takes the stress off them from the intensity of the light and mimics the strength of the fall sun. Mother nature does not go balls out and then just hits the brakes. I am seeing cool things by doing it this way. I am going to cut them all by the weekend except for the LA Haze. They will go two + more weeks.


----------



## May11th (Nov 5, 2013)

You should make videos gandalf. I would follow, you have my upmost respect, my gf even thinks highly of you, I think she gets a huge kick out of this thread and all the characters, we could make a nice weed document w all of us lol I would show you what not to do, hyroot and hamish would be the crazy scientific gurus, red would be the guy kicking everyone in the dick for fucking up and calling ppl bad names lol and the list could go on but im high as shit but lost my train of thought, I went and got my stash of weed and after we left alone for nearly a week in a jar outdoors it has a huge odor when opened and the taste is so good, I need to smoke nore to really get ahold of it, it was the 2 short phenos of carmelo and they yeielded roughly 1 oz each, all wonderful bud and too bad its almost gone, ppl love the shit out of it , of all age groups and no complaints other than duration of the high out of a cpl but they say it last atleast 1.5hrs, I cant wait to see the other phenos that are tall and sativa like, near 6 ft w one of them in a 5 gal pot, im sorry for rambling jist whats on my mind and I know I'll come back and read it. I been journaling my grow and writing down everything I do. I hope to not struggle so much because I found a couple Grey hairs lol im 24 dammit, I dont have time age nor sleep, heading out to check the ladies before bed. Nothings changed im sure I just like looking at them when im high and imaging their buds being tits instead, lol jk fuck im high. Later yall. Stay organic, chem weed taste like shit, no more of that garbage for me.


----------



## May11th (Nov 5, 2013)

Gandalf, I will do that sir, wish I could rep you for that info, maybe ill have room to move the blueberries in or i just might wait and top their asses. Thanks man, been a huge help.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 5, 2013)

May11th said:


> You should make videos gandalf. I would follow, you have my upmost respect, my gf even thinks highly of you, I think she gets a huge kick out of this thread and all the characters, we could make a nice weed document w all of us lol I would show you what not to do, hyroot and hamish would be the crazy scientific gurus, red would be the guy kicking everyone in the dick for fucking up and calling ppl bad names lol and the list could go on but im high as shit but lost my train of thought, I went and got my stash of weed and after we left alone for nearly a week in a jar outdoors it has a huge odor when opened and the taste is so good, I need to smoke nore to really get ahold of it, it was the 2 short phenos of carmelo and they yeielded roughly 1 oz each, all wonderful bud and too bad its almost gone, ppl love the shit out of it , of all age groups and no complaints other than duration of the high out of a cpl but they say it last atleast 1.5hrs, I cant wait to see the other phenos that are tall and sativa like, near 6 ft w one of them in a 5 gal pot, im sorry for rambling jist whats on my mind and I know I'll come back and read it. I been journaling my grow and writing down everything I do. I hope to not struggle so much because I found a couple Grey hairs lol im 24 dammit, I dont have time age nor sleep, heading out to check the ladies before bed. Nothings changed im sure I just like looking at them when im high and imaging their buds being tits instead, lol jk fuck im high. Later yall. Stay organic, chem weed taste like shit, no more of that garbage for me.



Thats funny shit May! I'll be the quiet tag along. Drilling holes in his skull to keep it from popping like a corn kernel.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

I cure the same way. Except leave it in a cabinet. But untouched for a week. The document thing sounds kind of funny.. Best way to mimic sunset in the fall. Would be to add some 730 nm ir run it the last 5 min and 5 min afterwards. Rrog does it with an incandescent or reptile type bulb. A few other people use led pontoons or flood lights. I think putting on outskirts will give less light making the plant finish sooner and yield suffer.. Less stress and heat from hps.. Since its away from heat it has better color. That what I've seen over the years in my garden. Years ago I ran a 1000w covering a 5x5 the outside plants we're like that. The inside plants had light bleaching but bigger buds and denser too. I would rotate plants though. But sometimes I would be to lazy or tired to deal with it. No one helps me with mine. Every time any one has helped they screw shit up.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 5, 2013)

*LA Haze. #2. LA Confidential pheno. *63ish days. This pheno is going for another 2 weeks.


----------



## May11th (Nov 5, 2013)

Have any of you guys thought of greenhouses? If I became legal I woupd do it that way I think. I couldnt imagine having 1+ lb plants lol good smoke too


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

I need to build a mini green house to keep my outdoor warm through the winter nights. Its going to get into the 30's here eventually. Come mid Jan I can veg outside then I have to force flower.. Being there everyday at 6 am and 6 pm to move or cover them. I've been doing 12/12 from seed growing small 1 zip plants. I have 2 vegging indoor that will be going outside in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## May11th (Nov 5, 2013)

Hell yeah I love the fact you dont have to pay for lighting.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 5, 2013)

When ever I buy a house I want a bunch of these... They block UV and IR. So would have to use some IR and UV lights .

http://www.solatube.com/


----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2013)

I used to sell Solatube. Leaks, limited light, etc... not what they're cracked up to be IMHO. They look good, though.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2013)

The concept behind them is wonderful.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 6, 2013)

Hamsters (not Hamish) and wheels...old school baby! May, I'm sure you can put all your gerbils to use. :O


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 6, 2013)

Dear geniuses,
I'm about 3 days after my coco blackout debacle, and I'm now noticing a little more color but no new growth at all. Do you think they can recover and grow normally, or are they doomed from the beginning? Sorry for stupid question, but I've NEVER stressed anything under 4th node.


----------



## May11th (Nov 6, 2013)

They'll be okay. I flushed mine And got ph to where it needed to be going in and out , takes them awhile to recover at a young age but if it does you know you have a fighter. 

Im heading out to go get some peatmoss I saw on lowes for $10 for 3cfu, going to mix in perlite and see hoe some young vegging plants do in it.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 6, 2013)

May11th said:


> They'll be okay. I flushed mine And got ph to where it needed to be going in and out , takes them awhile to recover at a young age but if it does you know you have a fighter.
> 
> Im heading out to go get some peatmoss I saw on lowes for $10 for 3cfu, going to mix in perlite and see hoe some young vegging plants do in it.


Don't do the perlite bro, they're just floating little turds. I bought lava rock from Lowes. Took it out back and smashed the hell out of it with a sledgehammer. I'm sure you could use a regular hammer lol. I've seen pics of spider web looking roots wrapped around lava rocks...bad ass. Plus they're more porous and won't float.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2013)

Winning post ^^^^^^

I wish Agricultural Pumice was available more...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 6, 2013)

Rrog watcha think about my seedling question. I like everyone's opinion.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2013)

What post has the question?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 6, 2013)

Rrog said:


> What post has the question?


2218 on the last page.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw that, but I'm not aware of the rest of the story. I went back a page or two. I'm being dropped into the middle of a movie... Hate when that happens.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 6, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Dear geniuses,
> I'm about 3 days after my coco blackout debacle, and I'm now noticing a little more color but no new growth at all. Do you think they can recover and grow normally, or are they doomed from the beginning? Sorry for stupid question, but I've NEVER stressed anything under 4th node.


Post up those pictures.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 6, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Post up those pictures.


Will do when I get home later! Disclaimer: what you see may be disturbing


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 6, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Will do when I get home later! Disclaimer: what you see may be disturbing


Let's get this straightened out then. We have all been there. I am there plenty.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 6, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Let's get this straightened out then. We have all been there. I am there plenty.


Man o man I have fried way too many brain cells. I went through my green diary, and realized I started the seedlings with my bad ass MF'in LED panel too close! I emailed company and recommended distance was 20"-24"....I had mine at a safe TEN INCHES!!! DUH! Bleeching, stressed, and top dressing ground up dolo lime...how the effe are these alive. I can sprout replacements in 3-4 days. Should I start fresh with no stress, or wait things out and maybe waste more time? hmmmm


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Man o man I have fried way too many brain cells. I went through my green diary, and realized I started the seedlings with my bad ass MF'in LED panel too close! I emailed company and recommended distance was 20"-24"....I had mine at a safe TEN INCHES!!! DUH! Bleeching, stressed, and top dressing ground up dolo lime...how the effe are these alive. I can sprout replacements in 3-4 days. Should I start fresh with no stress, or wait things out and maybe waste more time? hmmmm


Don't toss them Red. Aloe foliar every 3 days for a couple weeks. Think how well aloe works for burns on us ...... it works equally well on plant tissue.

I had a bleaching debacle recently too. The aloe sprays did the trick


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 6, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Don't toss them Red. Aloe foliar every 3 days for a couple weeks. Think how well aloe works for burns on us ...... it works equally well on plant tissue.
> 
> I had a bleaching debacle recently too. The aloe sprays did the trick


I recently ran out of aloe juice and can't get anything locally except an actual plant. Seen hyroot preeching "puree the fillet". I'll only need a little bit, so what's a good recipe? Do just toss the fillet in the blender with water to puree? How long can I store solution? Better to do at night or when lights turn off? Do I ask too many damn questions? You're awesome Stow.

EDIT: Just found my answer like a big boy. Three days without smoking and I'm a little on edge.


----------



## May11th (Nov 6, 2013)

Dammit. Well next time , I always top dress with a mulch like material so no floaters for me but I do know the small ones like I got are good for very few grows, any recommendation for a sphagnum peat moss based soil for clones, seedlings and veg plants? Im going to start making some soil up today for veg, late veg, flower. I have roughly 20 plants in flower at all times and going to start running 7-20 gallon containers, I need to stock pile the shit out of some soil without spending my whole months paycheck lol 7 gals is 1 cf I hear so I need to go buy near 25 cf of soil to get a nice pile going.


----------



## May11th (Nov 6, 2013)

Your picture is pretty damn cute red. Looks like a bunch of babie chihuahuas lol


----------



## May11th (Nov 6, 2013)

I wonder if dog shit is good, I feed my dog a very good organic diet lol


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Don't toss them Red. Aloe foliar every 3 days for a couple weeks. Think how well aloe works for burns on us ...... it works equally well on plant tissue.
> 
> I had a bleaching debacle recently too. The aloe sprays did the trick


Might this be an occasion where a bit of aspirin might be in order as well?

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 6, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Might this be an occasion where a bit of aspirin might be in order as well?
> 
> JD


For my headache or Canna withdrawal?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I recently ran out of aloe juice and can't get anything locally except an actual plant. Seen hyroot preeching "puree the fillet". I'll only need a little bit, so what's a good recipe? Do just toss the fillet in the blender with water to puree? How long can I store solution? Better to do at night or when lights turn off? Do I ask too many damn questions? You're awesome Stow.
> 
> EDIT: Just found my answer like a big boy. Three days without smoking and I'm a little on edge.



Put this on your christmas list. A 4oz package will last you months. 1/4 teaspoon to 2 gallons of water for a soil drench or foliar.

http://ingredientstodiefor.com/item/Aloe_Vera_Extract_200x_Organic_Puraloe/111

Fresh aloe is great, but it's a pain in the nuts to use in a sprayer imo. Works nicely for rooting cuts ..... which is all I use it for now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Might this be an occasion where a bit of aspirin might be in order as well?
> 
> JD


Aloe contains salisylic acid, which is what people use aspirin for when applying to a plant


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Aloe contains salisylic acid, which is what people use aspirin for when applying to a plant


Yes, I thought that it can be useful in helping plants deal with stress.

...maybe a stray thought.

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 6, 2013)

Well you wanted ugly baby pics so here you go! Hopefully they'll go from not to hot. Finally got coco PHd and LED distance under control.
This look 14 days...yikes. You can see the color coming back.

Should I put this 10 day lady closer to light lol

Here's some cute newborns of Blue Pit. Sorry for shitty quality...I'm no Vanity Fair Gand like photographer.

Misc stuff...May 11 style
860w Philips CMH aka indoor sun
Underestimated this little 155w son of a bleacher.
grandpa's secret top dressing recipe


----------



## May11th (Nov 6, 2013)

Red, would that little lime green seedling perhaps be a cotton candy? They don't looks as bad as my fuckups lol anyone ever have clones go into flowering at 24 hrs light, hell they are just a week from being cut. Ill get pics later.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 6, 2013)

Brewing microbe tea right now, loving it


----------



## May11th (Nov 7, 2013)

I just moved over 5 of my blueberries, then moved the closest to harvest on outside of the group and should be harvesting one or two plants, left 5 blueberry in big veg room, I need to get more plants out there but my hickup a few weeks ago put me behind. Have a fun day yall


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 7, 2013)

May11th said:


> I wonder if dog shit is good, I feed my dog a very good organic diet lol


Nope, not good. Supports E.Coli. Not something you want, that.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 7, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nope, not good. Supports E.Coli. Not something you want, that.


Yeah I learned the hard way with my kids organically fed cherry head tortoises. That pack of Liberty Haze wasn't that expensive


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 7, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Brewing microbe tea right now, loving it


What ingredients and air pump specs? Very easy to waste time and money if not done right.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 7, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Very easy to waste time and money ...


Sure is...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 7, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Well you wanted ugly baby pics so here you go! Hopefully they'll go from not to hot. Finally got coco PHd and LED distance under control.
> This look 14 days...yikes. You can see the color coming back.
> View attachment 2885061
> Should I put this 10 day lady closer to light lol
> ...


This is a Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby that I am harvesting now. I was on my way to killing them. It happens. ph and overwatering were my problems.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 7, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> What ingredients and air pump specs? Very easy to waste time and money if not done right.


I'm just using compost and molasses, aerating with 2 Whisper 40 air pumps, they both have two outlets. 

One I use the outlets separate to large air stones, the other I connected the to outlets together to power one bigger disc air stone. 

It's just a small 5 gallon bucket I do my brews in. Foams extremely well. I stir it a few times a day as well just to make sure everything is mixing well.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 7, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I'm just using compost and molasses, aerating with 2 Whisper 40 air pumps, they both have two outlets.
> 
> One I use the outlets separate to large air stones, the other I connected the to outlets together to power one bigger disc air stone.
> 
> It's just a small 5 gallon bucket I do my brews in. Foams extremely well. I stir it a few times a day as well just to make sure everything is mixing well.


Sounds perfect.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 7, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Sounds perfect.


Alright awesome. Good to hear.

Quick question, how often do you do microbe teas compared to the nute teas?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I'm just using compost and molasses, aerating with 2 Whisper 40 air pumps, they both have two outlets.
> 
> One I use the outlets separate to large air stones, the other I connected the to outlets together to power one bigger disc air stone.
> 
> It's just a small 5 gallon bucket I do my brews in. Foams extremely well. I stir it a few times a day as well just to make sure everything is mixing well.


I am doing something very similar, though I brew about 25 gallons in a 35 gallon barrel.

I use Microbeman's %'s when adding Molasses and Compost.

I used this compost tea starter.

I add a very small amount of Espoma Plantone for its bacterial colonies
and one of a myco-additive (think "Great White Shark").

I added a couple of tablespoons of both Kelp meal and Soft Rock Phosphorous also.

I brewed this for 48 hours. It has gotten cold, or 24-36 might have done as well.

I have a two port air pump driving a large airstone, and a not-small pond pump
that is able to take a 1/2" stream four feet above the barrel, to waterfall back down. 

I only have my nose, but my mix is not anaerobic. 

I find that it can get funky is left to run too long....is this typical?

Good stuff!

JD


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 7, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Yes, I thought that it can be useful in helping plants deal with stress.
> 
> ...maybe a stray thought.
> 
> JD


No stray thought at all. You're absolutely correct. I was just pointing out (not very eloquently) that aloe also contains salicylic acid


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 7, 2013)

May11th said:


> I wonder if dog shit is good, I feed my dog a very good organic diet lol


Hmmmm. In the spirit of recycling and not wasting anything, maybe you could do a couple laps of the yard and collect all of the poop in a bag, then attach that bag to your exhaust leading out of the house to mask any stank coming from your garden? j/k

In all seriousness I wouldn't use it. I suppose you could compost it *very* well and maybe use it, but I wouldn't. There are people that use their own poop for gardening, but you have to be very careful. As a rule of thumb, you don't want to use carnivore/omnivore waste.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 7, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright awesome. Good to hear.
> 
> Quick question, how often do you do microbe teas compared to the nute teas?


First off, you won't hurt your plant with ACT's. It's more of a question of how much is enough. IMO, if you haven't established a thriving colony of microorganisms in your soil by the 3'rd week of flower, then it's probably too late. Adding ACT's beyong week 3 of flower certainly doesn't hurt anything, but I wonder if there is any actual benefit.

I try to jump-start that micro-herd while my soil is sitting, prior to ever sticking a plant in it. Right after mixing the soil I wet it down with an ACT. I want those critters getting to work breaking down all of the organic goodies I amended the soil with. I will then apply a couple more ACT's during veg (5 weeks veg) and then one last one in early flower. The nutrient teas I use more often. Maybe once every week or so during veg and early flower.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 7, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright awesome. Good to hear.
> 
> Quick question, how often do you do microbe teas compared to the nute teas?


I am the heathen who runs them together. Let the flogging begin.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 7, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am the heathen who runs them together. Let the flogging begin.


Clearly your plants have been suffering the consequences.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> No stray thought at all. You're absolutely correct. I was just pointing out (not very eloquently) that aloe also contains salicylic acid


Oh, ah....

*aloe also contains salicylic acid * 

...and I did not even get (or obviously know) this at all!

So, I appreciate your persistence! 

:0)

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 7, 2013)

Tim Wilson's studies show you want an air pump capable of *at least .05 CFM* *per gallon* or 1.42 liters/minute...*optimum being .08 CFM per gallon (2.27 LPM) or greater*. So if brewing 5 gallons you need an air pump capable of *at least* *7 LPM*. The aquarium pumps are vague with their specs. Usually, they'll just say this is for a 10 gallon or whatever sized tank. You would need 2 Whisper 40s to just produce enough air for roughly 3.5 gallons. Idealy, you want 11.3 LPM for 5 gallons. This is what I would order for 5 gallons http://www.hydroponics.net/i/132912 and it's cheap. Here's any easy converter for everyone http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/flow-units-converter-d_405.html


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 7, 2013)

Cool article by M4k.

[h=2]




'Connoisseur Cultivation' - Article[/h]

















*'Connoisseur Cultivation' by M4k of Gage Green Group*

Some days, it seems like the cannabis market is flooded with the same old strains. Growers who are relying on purchasing unverified clones or germinating feminized seeds have seen a general shift towards lower quality medicine. The connoisseurs in today&#8217;s competitive environment know that the best way to stay ahead of the curve is to have the best quality bud. True boutique cultivators can get high price for their product because they focus on the genetics. Genetics are the key. The most gifted cultivators will dedicate a portion of their lives discovering the genetics that people will desire.

Most people are oblivious towards strain selection because it involves a little more time and a little more space and lots of patience, but, for true boutique growers, the benefits far outweigh the costs. This article focuses on the strain connoisseur&#8217;s method for phenotype selection and care. Strain connoisseurs are on a never ending search for the best cannabis in the world and harvest nothing but the best. After this technique becomes part of your personal cultivation style, you will no longer need to work with second-rate clones or waste any your time with anything but the best every harvest. At Gage Green Group, we open the door to the world&#8217;s premier connoisseur genetics and offer patients the chance to find their very own champion genetic.











Even the best grower in the world cannot produce a dank flower from weak genetics. The genetics determine what the maximum potential of your buds! So unless you choose from a strong genetic library, your entire grow might be compromised by poor genetics. You might witness weak yield, lack of smell, lack of frost, or even hermaphroditic tendencies. Hermaphrodites are a result of poor breeding practices. A plant with these traits might switch sexes due to stress or natural habit and form male pollen sacs which will lead to a bud full of seeds with hermaphroditic tendencies-the last thing anyone wants. Reliable strains from a reputable breeder will yield good results in almost any grow environment. So choosing the right genetics is the most important thing when preparing to grow.

Each individual strain of cannabis (also referred to as the phenotype &#8211; a collection of all observable physical characteristics that make the cannabis plant unique) expresses different traits and an expert cultivator will take the time to learn all the preferences of each strain to perfect their technique. Some strains are suitable for different types of grow setup. Certain phenotypes have thick top colas and are more suitable for Sea of Green (SOG) type setups, while other strains are more suitable for Screen of Green (SCrOG) setups, some are only good for outdoor, and much more. You want the genetic that will grow best in your environment. Another difference between each cannabis strain is nutrient uptake preferences. Some strains prefer more nitrogen during vegetative growth. Others can tolerate fewer nutrients during flower. Usually, experimenting with multiple strains and understanding their behaviors takes time and experience. Fully understanding the growth characteristics and preferences of the plant genetic you are growing will help maximize your efficiency and yield.

So how does one begin to source and collect elite phenotypes? First, always have a space to store your cannabis genetics. If you have verified clones (grown it out, tested it, and learned preferences) then you will want a nice place to keep them healthy. We want to keep each phenotype in vegetative state so that we can take clones from it when needed. There are multiple ways of doing this depending on the space you have set aside. You could technically store your cuts in a small closet with CFLs. You always want at least a few vegetative plants of each strain at all times. Some prefer to keep a large mother plant at all times. When the mother gets too big, take clones from it and cull (dispose of) the mother when the clones&#8217; roots are established. Other growers will always have perpetually small mothers that will be cloned over and over again. Some scientific reports have shown that clones may show mutated DNA from the original mother, so to cloning over and over again is not recommended unless absolutely necessary. Cloning and maintaining the library of prized cuts can be a full time job in the life of a connoisseur grower.



















When you need to begin preparation for your next run, simply take your favorite clones from your storage space and prepare them for vegetative growth. This might require a larger mother to provide a sufficient number of clones.

Once you have your strain storage space, you can start searching for strains. This is the part that requires the most knowledge. Finding the right genetics is the key to a successful grow. One method is to search the internet, local forums, or local medical centers for elite clones. Connected growers will know trustworthy individuals who can help source cannabis cuts. Each clone should be properly stored and have its identity verified in flower before it becomes a part of your next run. There is too much to lose when growing unidentified cuttings.

You can choose to grow something that most people are familiar with like Blue Dream or Sour Diesel. But what if you could to find something completely new and exciting that nobody has ever seen before? Connoisseur cultivators value potent and eye-catching genetics that are not flooding the market. These strains are highly desired and fetch a higher price.











We at Gage Green Group seek to provide the highest quality hybrids of rare connoisseur quality cuts that will provide the most unique variation, derived from our elite males and luscious females, intended for elite phenotype discovery. We give strain connoisseurs the chance to discover completely unique phenotypes. By sourcing and selecting for the finest cannabis in the world, we have built a library of the best strains to use as parent stock. Because every parent we use is vigorous and tested for perfection, the chances of finding a keeper are extremely high. We keep things fresh by making new and improved hybrids, in limited quantities, so that every batch of seeds is unique.

Our Grape Stomper was a cut selected from our Purple Snowman hybrid which tested at 25.7% THC and 1.7% CBD. It is by far one of the frostiest and sweetest smelling genetics we ever discovered and it has become our resident resin monster. Few cannabis strains rival the Grape Stomper in frostiness and its progeny will forever change the mankind&#8217;s understanding of resin production. We found our Inferno Haze Uno Pheno from a test run and it turned out to be the only female we obtained from an entire pack of seeds, hence the name &#8220;Uno.&#8221; The Uno Pheno has become one of our staple genetics. Testing at 23.6% THC and 3.0% CBD, this plant is an amazing specimen in almost every aspect. These are just two of many, many examples of great cannabis cuts that we have obtained from seed. Gage Green Group takes the best cannabis from around the world and makes them even better by breeding for increased potency, flavor, and experience. 











Many seeds available in the market today are rehashes of old genetics. These rehashed and watered-down genetics lose their character after multiple generations of inbreeding. Gage Green Genetics adds life and vigor to the best genetics available. It is up to you to explore the limitless combinations of genetics that our elite cannabis parentage creates. We make crosses in search of new and unique strains. A few of our new projects combine sativa landrace genetics like Colombian Gold with refined indoor genetics. These result in some of the most unique and exotic buds you have ever seen! The Colombian Gold crossed with the Joseph OG Kush male created a wide range of huge-yielding buds with aromatic flavors with a bud structure that we have never even seen before. In addition, our F1 hybrids experience hybrid vigor, a phenomenon of F1 hybrids being able to grow significantly better than inbred genetics. Nature rewards diversity!

Once you have obtained the right seeds, you need to germinate them and grow out all the beans. Eventually when they get to the right point in their vegetative cycle, the plants will start showing sex. Some growers will kill the males and dispose of the weak females. In our experience, some of the weakest females become our best, so we recommend giving every female the opportunity to show her true colors. Take clones of each new plant before flowering in order to back them up in your strain storage space. Flower them under an HPS without topping to understand how the plant grows naturally. Use this initial grow to take notes of each genetic and learn its likes and dislikes, especially related to nutrients and the environment. Look out for problems such as hermaphrodites, mold tendencies, and other characteristics that might affect your growing method.



















Make your selection based on the observations you make. When you have fully harvested all the females, you should wait for a complete cure before deciding which keepers to select. Once you decide which plants are the best for you and your patients, you may cull the plants that were inferior. Some may find multiple phenotypes that they want to keep and others might find none. Luck is a factor in this search for keepers, but using proven genetics gives you the best chance for success. Some cultivators will germinate hundreds of seeds at a time to select from a broader range of phenotypes.

Things you may want to base your selection on:



Growth structure
Yield
Bag appeal
Smell/flavor
High/medicinal effects
Nutrient preferences

You have now begun your exploration through the world of cannabis. You will come across millions of different cannabis phenotypes, each with its unique character. Access to the best strains is your only option. By germinating seeds and selecting phenotypes, you are playing an active role in creating better cannabis for the world to enjoy.











Once you have built up a collection of distinguished genetics, do not be afraid to share. Sharing is caring and sometimes you get some interesting things in return! The more dank genetics that get around, the faster cannabis can evolve to help patients treat themselves throughout the world. There is a perfect strain for everyone. Your discovery might be the cure for someone&#8217;s illness! And by sharing those genetics, you are expanding the cannabis gene pool with your plant&#8217;s unique traits.

You have now learned how the best cultivators distinguish themselves from the masses. Our F1 hybrids have unlimited potential for the most unique and amazing combination of genes that are created to help you succeed. The possibilities are endless if you have your hands on the best and most unique strains on the block. Be in control of what you are growing. Help further the discovery of new and improved cannabis. Grow Gage Green Genetics!.



















*Originally Written by M4k (Reposted by SkunkMunkie)*

*Picture Credits to (Props & Respect!! )...*



*'Trich Inspector' -* _Pepe Le Dank, Candy Kush x OG, NYC HP-13 x OG, Overdrive_
*'Genuity' -* _Chemdawg OG x Joseph OG, Crystal Elegance, Mr. Majestic, Force OG, Banana Puff_
*'SkunkMunkie' -* _Bright Moments_
*'Gu~' -* _Banana Puff, Grape Stomper BX2, Bright Puff, Force OG_
*'Comealong1' -* _Lemon Stomper_
*'Sixstring' -* _Grape Stomper BX2 fb_
*'Greenspoon' -* _Bianca Fire_
*'Cane Fire' & 'Dirtboy808' -* _Shadowdancer_
*'Dr. GVZ' -* _Haarlem_
*'Phate' -* _Raspberry Montage_
*'RespectGreen' -* _Pepe Le Dank_
*'Raz' -* _Grape Stomper BX_
*'Loyalty7' -* _Grape Stomper OG_
*'Istari72' -* _White Funk_


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Tim Wilson's studies show you want an air pump capable of *at least .05 CFM* *per gallon* or 1.42 liters/minute...*optimum being .08 CFM per gallon (2.27 LPM) or greater*. So if brewing 5 gallons you need an air pump capable of *at least* *7 LPM*. The aquarium pumps are vague with their specs. Usually, they'll just say this is for a 10 gallon or whatever sized tank. You would need 2 Whisper 40s to just produce enough air for roughly 3.5 gallons. Idealy, you want 11.3 LPM for 5 gallons. This is what I would order for 5 gallons http://www.hydroponics.net/i/132912 and it's cheap. Here's any easy converter for everyone http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/flow-units-converter-d_405.html


My air pump is about that size. I am hoping that my waterfall is making 
up the difference. 

I suppose that I will not know for sure whether I am right until I figure
out my TDO meter and get using it.

Soon.

JD

P.S. I thought that you might like this new appearance...

You do not see Maitake fruiting every day....not where I am anyway:




....and here are shots of my current tea. I used about 2/3 of the batch this morning:




;sdljfs;adflksa;dlfksa'dlfksad;lfksa'dlfksa'dlfksa'ldfk


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 7, 2013)

Javadog said:


> My air pump is about that size. I am hoping that my waterfall is making
> up the difference.
> 
> I suppose that I will not know for sure whether I am right until I figure
> ...


Great pictures. I love the Maitake. Beautiful. Your waterfall is cool as hell.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Javadog again.



*


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 7, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Tim Wilson's studies show you want an air pump capable of *at least .05 CFM* *per gallon* or 1.42 liters/minute...*optimum being .08 CFM per gallon (2.27 LPM) or greater*. So if brewing 5 gallons you need an air pump capable of *at least* *7 LPM*. The aquarium pumps are vague with their specs. Usually, they'll just say this is for a 10 gallon or whatever sized tank. You would need 2 Whisper 40s to just produce enough air for roughly 3.5 gallons. Idealy, you want 11.3 LPM for 5 gallons. This is what I would order for 5 gallons http://www.hydroponics.net/i/132912 and it's cheap. Here's any easy converter for everyone http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/flow-units-converter-d_405.html



st0w...don't you run a 45 LPM pump? I run a 40 LPM pump. I have a bunch of aquarium pumps too. My aquarium pumps put out some cool teas. I have no scientific evidence to back up my claims. The pump you are showing is sweet. I think this stuff is so cool. I am using two teas tonight.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 7, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> First off, you won't hurt your plant with ACT's. It's more of a question of how much is enough. IMO, if you haven't established a thriving colony of microorganisms in your soil by the 3'rd week of flower, then it's probably too late. Adding ACT's beyong week 3 of flower certainly doesn't hurt anything, but I wonder if there is any actual benefit.
> 
> I try to jump-start that micro-herd while my soil is sitting, prior to ever sticking a plant in it. Right after mixing the soil I wet it down with an ACT. I want those critters getting to work breaking down all of the organic goodies I amended the soil with. I will then apply a couple more ACT's during veg (5 weeks veg) and then one last one in early flower. The nutrient teas I use more often. Maybe once every week or so during veg and early flower.


Pre-soak soil, few times in veg, once in early flower for ACTs

Nute teas during veg and early flower. You don't use anything during flowering?



RedCarpetMatches said:


> Tim Wilson's studies show you want an air pump capable of *at least .05 CFM* *per gallon* or 1.42 liters/minute...*optimum being .08 CFM per gallon (2.27 LPM) or greater*. So if brewing 5 gallons you need an air pump capable of *at least* *7 LPM*. The aquarium pumps are vague with their specs. Usually, they'll just say this is for a 10 gallon or whatever sized tank. You would need 2 Whisper 40s to just produce enough air for roughly 3.5 gallons. Idealy, you want 11.3 LPM for 5 gallons. This is what I would order for 5 gallons http://www.hydroponics.net/i/132912 and it's cheap. Here's any easy converter for everyone http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/flow-units-converter-d_405.html


I have about a dozen aquarium air pumps lying around. I should have a Whisper 60 with two outlets in that group, that with two Whisper 40s should be good for the 5 gallon bucket then.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 7, 2013)

ALLDAY that would put you at 7.8...over the minimum of 7 LPM.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 7, 2013)

My head hurts.


----------



## May11th (Nov 7, 2013)

Lol I have 1 37 lpm and 1 70 lpm, they are hooked up to airate water q and teas. About 50 gallons per pump.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 7, 2013)

Rrog said:


> My head hurts.


Microbeman was cited here.  Passion is a very good thing.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 7, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Pre-soak soil, few times in veg, once in early flower for ACTs
> 
> Nute teas during veg and early flower. * You don't use anything during flowering?*
> 
> ...


I use the alfalfa/kelp tea for the first 3 weeks of flower, and then top dress with granules (something higher in P-K like Espoma Garden-Tone) midway through week 4. I'm sure you could brew some teas to accomplish the same thing, but the top dress is just my preference.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 7, 2013)

Myco your box is full! 

Rrog you ain't kidding. I did the math lol. Figuring out how much aloe filet and coconut water for 8 oz of foliar was a bitch too.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 7, 2013)

I am loving top dressing. I placed a two inch layer of ewc covered with some supersoil recently and the roots went batshit into this. Last week I was looking around for info on raised indoor beds when st0w brought the topic up. I found a Soma video on the topic. Anyone ever try this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmjiLk0iXNE


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> st0w...don't you run a 45 LPM pump? I run a 40 LPM pump. I have a bunch of aquarium pumps too. My aquarium pumps put out some cool teas. I have no scientific evidence to back up my claims. The pump you are showing is sweet. I think this stuff is so cool. I am using two teas tonight.


I was afraid that my aquarium type pump would not be able to make
bubble when the water was 3' deep or more, but it has done fine.
(so now I get to worry about burning up the diaphragm ;0)

I am going to be looking into better air pumps, and even better water pumps,
as I would like to try RDWC some time.

Take care,

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 7, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I was afraid that my aquarium type pump would not be able to make
> bubble when the water was 3' deep or more, but it has done fine.
> (so now I get to worry about burning up the diaphragm ;0)
> 
> ...


Have you ever come across Genuity's Organic DWC plants? Insane stuff. This is a genuity picture from this thread using the DWC with xtreme tea. This is Gage gear.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 7, 2013)

That's so cool you found that video with Soma. My old man would do exactly that when growing outside. I always thought he was lazy with just plopping his plants on the soil, and not in it. He would have massive root knots on top of his soil, just like Soma showed in his video. Never gave it much thought until now though, LOL. I wish like hell I had some pics of it. Thanks for the memory blast Gandalf. I'll be looking into raised gardening for sure now, but don't if know if I'll be able to do to do it inside. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 7, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I use the alfalfa/kelp tea for the first 3 weeks of flower, and then top dress with granules (something higher in P-K like Espoma Garden-Tone) midway through week 4. I'm sure you could brew some teas to accomplish the same thing, but the top dress is just my preference.


Alright cool, seems like it would be a little easier, less teas to brew.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 7, 2013)

May11th said:


> Lol I have 1 37 lpm and 1 70 lpm, they are hooked up to airate water q and teas. About 50 gallons per pump.


Not good bro. 37 LPM will do 26 gallons max. 70 LPM will barely do 50 gallons. You have to have enough dissolved oxygen to support your microbes. I was rocked when I first read Stow's link and realized I wasn't aerating my ACT enough. Sometimes after a day or two it would smell like skunk...in a bad way.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 7, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright cool, seems like it would be a little easier, less teas to brew.


It really is a very individual thing. The most important individuals being the specific phenos you are running. I have found that 95% of the phenos I like all can "handle" or do ok with one type of schedule at a certain strength. The mix you are growing in is different than st0w's, May's, Java's, etc. Play around and go slow. You will find the pattern your plants want and what teas they like best. You know what you are doing.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 7, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> That's so cool you found that video with Soma. My old man would do exactly that when growing outside. I always thought he was lazy with just plopping his plants on the soil, and not in it. He would have massive root knots on top of his soil, just like Soma showed in his video. Never gave it much thought until now though, LOL. I wish like hell I had some pics of it. Thanks for the memory blast Gandalf. I'll be looking into raised gardening for sure now, but don't if know if I'll be able to do to do it inside. Peace & Love. Myco


I really like the idea. I never knew the roots above the medium were "air roots" as Soma called them. That cat knows what's up. I trust every word he brings to the table.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 7, 2013)

How do you post youtube videos on riu?


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 7, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> How do you post youtube videos on riu?



Right next to the add picture icon is an icon for adding videos. Just copy the addy in your browser, and paste it in the video adder thingy, LOL. I'm such a computer nerd! 
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## May11th (Nov 7, 2013)

Red, I have usually 3 air stones in tea water and 1 in plain water, everything smells good actually, imo I dont need anymore air, hell it splashes all over the place. They are 2 good ecoplus pumps, not cheap walmart deals. It geta the job done at the moment, I think any larger of a pump and I qould be even more praranoid about noise or vibration. Not saying your wrong by no means, Ive seen guya run 2 55 gal dwc organic grows and change water once a week and have great plants w a 70 lpm pump so Its a very debatable subject.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 7, 2013)

May11th said:


> Red, I have usually 3 air stones in tea water and 1 in plain water, everything smells good actually, imo I dont need anymore air, hell it splashes all over the place. They are 2 good ecoplus pumps, not cheap walmart deals. It geta the job done at the moment, I think any larger of a pump and I qould be even more praranoid about noise or vibration. Not saying your wrong by no means, Ive seen guya run 2 55 gal dwc organic grows and change water once a week and have great plants w a 70 lpm pump so Its a very debatable subject.


I haven't came across a more thorough site than Microbeman's. He checks his work under a microscope under many conditions...that's the only real way of knowing. I'll trust a guy that's researched brewing for countless hours, more than my own judgement. If dude says they won't live in under a certain amount of air, then I'll take his word for it...plus Stow posted link lol. That's also good enough for me


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2013)

I will not go behind someone who has taken the time and approach 
that MM has, but it does seem that many people make many different
approaches work too. 

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 7, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I will not go behind someone who has taken the time and approach
> that MM has, but it does seem that many people make many different
> approaches work too.
> 
> JD


That's why I can't wait for my vermicompost!


----------



## May11th (Nov 7, 2013)

So just made some soil, only problem is im out of a few things like rock phosphate and worm casting, wouod you guys vhange this at all? I forgot to add greensand too, heres whats in it now.

6 cf-sphagnum peat moss
1cf - vermiculite
1cf-perlite
2.5lbs of fishbonemeal
2.5lbs of feathermeal
1cup seabird quano
1cup kelp meal
1cup oystershell flour
1cup alfalfa meal
3/4 cup dolomite lime
1/2 cup epsom salt
1/4 cup azomite
6 tablespoons roots organism
3 teaspoons humic acid

I believe thats all from the top of my head. I have yet to run a mix like this for I been running coco, foxfarm based stuff and some half ass made supersoil. 

Male! Unlike gandalf, I hate these.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 7, 2013)

I promised a pic update by today and here it is. The bottles in the background are BTi, totally organic I swear lol...







This is Milla. The pic refuses to be rotated. You will have to tilt your head. She is nothing but 4 big colas like this with a few golf balls in between.













Almost 5 weeks into flower. Looking killer. Aside from the leaf damage from my K def. Ugly.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 8, 2013)

Looking sweet Hamish. Nice and frosty. Loving the pictures. Keep em coming.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 8, 2013)

May11th said:


> So just made some soil, only problem is im out of a few things like rock phosphate and worm casting, wouod you guys vhange this at all? I forgot to add greensand too, heres whats in it now.
> 
> 6 cf-sphagnum peat moss
> 1cf - vermiculite
> ...


If you cant get castings or real compost (I'd check clist) then you could go with mushroom compost. You really don't need the rock phos as cal/phos are in your other ingredients and most likely your teas. Hope I helped....where's Stow to correct me now lol.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm having some mixed signals with what this may be. I thought I would bring it into the Tea thread, and see what's up with everyone's opinion. Be brutal, just give it to me honest.


I haven't seen a single sigh of necrosis anywhere, or anything like that. It's just this weird yellow coloration on the leafs. I've heard it's a CBD trait, and a K def now. I want this lady as healthy as possible before her flip, but not sure how to approach this. Any insight would be great appreciated. Thanks in advance. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh yea, hey Gandalf, Ripper babies!


This is gonna be epic, LOL. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## hyroot (Nov 8, 2013)

Myco its definitely a k deficiency. Use a kelp foliar and kelp tea or add kelp to what ever tea you are doing.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 8, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Oh yea, hey Gandalf, Ripper babies!
> View attachment 2886816View attachment 2886821View attachment 2886823
> 
> This is gonna be epic, LOL. Peace & Love. Myco


I see those little OBR serrations in the leaves. The two one the right are the GSOG dom phenos. The one on the left will be the GS dom. I am going by final heights, stretch, uniformity, gut feelings, etc. I bet I am right. Don't over love them. Resist the urge. They look great.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 8, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I'm having some mixed signals with what this may be. I thought I would bring it into the Tea thread, and see what's up with everyone's opinion. Be brutal, just give it to me honest.
> View attachment 2886803View attachment 2886804View attachment 2886805View attachment 2886806
> 
> I haven't seen a single sigh of necrosis anywhere, or anything like that. It's just this weird yellow coloration on the leafs. I've heard it's a CBD trait, and a K def now. I want this lady as healthy as possible before her flip, but not sure how to approach this. Any insight would be great appreciated. Thanks in advance. Peace & Love. Myco


It could very well be a trait of that pheno. I'd be careful chasing something that may have little to no say in the final outcome. I am curious too.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 8, 2013)

I love this thread!
Thanks for all the info on the OBR's Gandalf. I'll keep special attention, on the GS dom baby. I love em all so far. 
Everyone else, thanks for the shout on the yellowing thing. We'll see what happens. Keep you posted. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 8, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I love this thread!
> Thanks for all the info on the OBR's Gandalf. I'll keep special attention, on the GS dom baby. I love em all so far.
> Everyone else, thanks for the shout on the yellowing thing. We'll see what happens. Keep you posted. Peace & Love. Myco


I have GS dom phenos of the OBR and the SM. I must admit that it is a special strain/pheno. That being said, I love every cross that has the Joseph OG in it. You are going to have so much frost from the GS, Joseph, and the OB cut. The OB cut used is exceptional. The funny thing is that you will like the ED even better.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 8, 2013)

Right on Hyroot...damn show off. I'm a little OCD and dug this up. Alfalfa along with Kelp foliar might speed things up. DynaGro ProTekt is also a great option. Potash is a nice top dressing full of K.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Myco its definitely a k deficiency. Use a kelp foliar and kelp tea or add kelp to what ever tea you are doing.



This opinion seconded. Have a look in the pics I posted below, if you look past the frost and down through the canopy, you will see approximately the same look to the leaves. It is a BEEEAAATCH to sort in flower. Much TLC. Also seconded on the kelp foliar. With some aloe as a 'sticker' it got my ladies in full recovery mode in a few days.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Right on Hyroot...damn show off. I'm a little OCD and dug this up. Alfalfa along with Kelp foliar might speed things up. DynaGro ProTekt is also a great option. Potash is a nice top dressing full of K.
> View attachment 2886905


 Your avatars keep getting better. A mate of mine, rest his soul, would have FLIPPED for those pics. You actually remind me of him more than a little. He was as batty as you are LOL. 

I still vote for the one getting his hair brushed as needing to be the permanent RCM avatar. That was epic.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Your avatars keep getting better. A mate of mine, rest his soul, would have FLIPPED for those pics. You actually remind me of him more than a little. He was as batty as you are LOL.
> 
> I still vote for the one getting his hair brushed as needing to be the permanent RCM avatar. That was epic.


Thanks lol. The brush one is also my fav! There's so many more to come...stay tuned bat lovers.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 8, 2013)

RCM......What does the RCM mean bro?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2013)

May11th said:


> So just made some soil, only problem is im out of a few things like rock phosphate and worm casting, wouod you guys vhange this at all? I forgot to add greensand too, heres whats in it now.
> 
> 6 cf-sphagnum peat moss
> 1cf - vermiculite
> ...



May, as was already mentioned by Red you need to get a quality source of compost/vermicompost in your mix. Your soil is only as good as your source of humus. I would also suggest more aeration material. Rice hulls and/or pumice are good options. You look a little light on liming agents as well. Peat is very acidic, so I would go a little heavier on that. You can pick up some calcium carbonate at Home Depot in the garden dept (Lily Miller Super Sweet) along with some Gypsum from the garden dept as well. The oyster shell flour will help in that regard too. The only other thing that I'm questioning is the Epsom Salts. You shouldn't have any Cal/Mag issues if your soil is properly amended. Not saying that you shouldn't use them, but I think most of the organic ganja-gurus leave this out of their mix now. Maybe someone else can chime in here and set me straight on this....


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> RCM......What does the RCM mean bro?


Couldn't think of anything good while signing up. As I was getting baked, I referenced my nickname (Red) to the red hairs on my bud! My hair isn't even red anymore, for some weird reason, but the nickname has stuck.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 8, 2013)

I always wondered. My winter "mountain man" beard has some red in it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I love this thread!
> Thanks for all the info on the OBR's Gandalf. I'll keep special attention, on the GS dom baby. I love em all so far.
> Everyone else, thanks for the shout on the yellowing thing. We'll see what happens. Keep you posted. Peace & Love. Myco


Myco, that almost looks like mosaic virus to me. Do a google image search of "mosaic virus cannabis" and see what you think..


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 8, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Myco, that almost looks like mosaic virus to me. Do a google image search of "mosaic virus cannabis" and see what you think..


Stow, I think you're absolutely right! Well, [email protected]#k me! Back to my oil for now.

Peace & Love. Myco

Thank you Stow, awesome catch brother.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Stow, I think you're absolutely right! Well, [email protected]#k me! Back to my oil for now.
> 
> Peace & Love. Myco
> 
> Thank you Stow, awesome catch brother.


I'm only speculating here. I came across a thread on another site where the leaves looked very similar to what you posted.

Hopefully I'm wrong!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 8, 2013)

I never heard of mosaic virus. Just read up on it. Leaves will also curl upward along with the discoloration 
its spread by aphids and cucumber beetles. So if you haven't had those pests you should be straight. It seems to hit just melons, squash, cucumbers. Or anything related to those


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 8, 2013)

After a quick search around, I really think you nailed it bro. All the pics look exactly like what I have. Oh brother. I guess I'll be reading up on this more, but from what I've already seen, it's a bitch to get rid of. At least I know what it is though. I hope to Gods this crap isn't in my soil.
On a lighter note, I just finished up some oil. I think I left a gram in my kitchen, well pretty much everywhere. It was chipping, and shattering trying to get it off the dang razor blades if I let it sit on my mat for even a second, LOL. Happy Happy Happy.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## tags420 (Nov 8, 2013)

I think you guys got it with the mosaic virus, but if not, check borad mites out. They are nothing like spider mites, and look similar to the mosaic virus symptoms.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> After a quick search around, I really think you nailed it bro. All the pics look exactly like what I have. Oh brother. I guess I'll be reading up on this more, but from what I've already seen, it's a bitch to get rid of. At least I know what it is though. I hope to Gods this crap isn't in my soil.
> On a lighter note, I just finished up some oil. I think I left a gram in my kitchen, well pretty much everywhere. It was chipping, and shattering trying to get it off the dang razor blades if I let it sit on my mat for even a second, LOL. Happy Happy Happy.
> Peace & Love. Myco


OK, so now I'm reading up on this too. lol There seems to be a lot of debate over what the symptoms are (surprise surprise). You may have that, or it may just be some type of deficiency. I'd say either way, don't throw the baby out with the bathwater just yet. If I were you I'd take a couple cuts of this and plunk them in some inert media. If those clones start showing the same symptoms, then it could be something systemic like mosaic virus. Maybe at that point consider killing off that strain and do a complete sterilization of everything. If not, then you likely just have some sort of deficiency.

I hope you get this all sorted out bro!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 8, 2013)

Give it an all purpose tea and move on. I'd like to see this in 10 days. You can add a little EJ K to your tea too. Or extra kelp. You got this shit Myco.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 8, 2013)

It is this plants version of a birthmark. Remember...we are looking for the recessive traits.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 8, 2013)

I just so happen to have a clone, in a sprayer type cloner. The problem is, it has said look to it, but I can't for the life of me remember if it was there before I took the cut ! The clone is rooted well enough, so I'm gonna pop it in some soil, keep it separate, and see what happens. I'll be moving soon enough, and if i have to do some extreme cleanse I will then. Good grief, at this point, all this crap makes me wish for some good ol GM or root rot, LOL. Alright guys, thanks for all the attention today, but I think it's time for some oil, and chill music. Cook the wife some dinner, and put this crap behind me for the moment. Take er easy folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Javadog (Nov 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It could very well be a trait of that pheno. I'd be careful chasing something that may have little to no say in the final outcome. I am curious too.


I had a birthmark on two plants recently....and they had a similar color.

Here is a photos of one:


Take care,

JD


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Nov 8, 2013)

Man, is it good to be back. Sorry to butt in with nothing but I've been poking through the last couple days of posts trying to get up to speed and there's just a ton of good info and pics. Great to see a thread like this just getting better and better.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I'm having some mixed signals with what this may be. I thought I would bring it into the Tea thread, and see what's up with everyone's opinion. Be brutal, just give it to me honest.
> View attachment 2886803View attachment 2886804View attachment 2886805View attachment 2886806
> 
> I haven't seen a single sigh of necrosis anywhere, or anything like that. It's just this weird yellow coloration on the leafs. I've heard it's a CBD trait, and a K def now. I want this lady as healthy as possible before her flip, but not sure how to approach this. Any insight would be great appreciated. Thanks in advance. Peace & Love. Myco


 Shite, if it is indeed TMV that is a tough one. I know for sure ciggy smoke on hands or clothes causes it too. I used to run a few tunnels worth of tomatoes. Tobacco was one of our big enemies. If you have a smoke and touch a leaf it infects it. It was more splotchy, though. Not quite like this, but I have only seen it on tomatoes before. Here is a pic of my worst-hit leaf suffering K def. Ewwww. I hauled this lady to good light just for you Myco. 

Look how close all of this looks to each other. How did we manage to grow herb without threads like this before? Really good to be learning from everybody. Max respect. 

As Gandalf said, there is always something. Smooth sailing all the way every time and it would become boring. I second Gandalf. Give her a good tea, and wait 10 days and report back. 

Java, that birthmark looks damn psychedelic. Actually looks pretty awesome. I have never seen that before either.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 8, 2013)

Kali Mist BHO. Thank you Hamish and Myco for the lessons. It's very strong.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Shite, if it is indeed TMV that is a tough one. I know for sure ciggy smoke on hands or clothes causes it too. I used to run a few tunnels worth of tomatoes. Tobacco was one of our big enemies. If you have a smoke and touch a leaf it infects it. It was more splotchy, though. Not quite like this, but I have only seen it on tomatoes before. Here is a pic of my worst-hit leaf suffering K def. Ewwww. I hauled this lady to good light just for you Myco.
> 
> Look how close all of this looks to each other. How did we manage to grow herb without threads like this before? Really good to be learning from everybody. Max respect.
> 
> ...


I have had that before. Now I know what it is. Thanks Hamish. I like real life pictures from my friends. This helps me more than you guys know.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Kali Mist BHO. Thank you Hamish and Myco for the lessons. It's very strong.


Whooooaaaaa.... That looks like a mind-melt right there mate. I am literally salivating. I will need to bust out the oil making rig as soon as I have more trim. 

Your pics have helped all of us more than we can mention too Gandalf. Thanks for sharing your trials and triumphs alike. It is an example I will follow for the rest of my life. No reason for somebody to make the mistakes I did. I already made them. Now we can all learn from them. I wish we could re-name threads. The Circle Of Green is something I cannot live without. 

To think, there was a time I only had Jorge's book as reference. I paged through it the other day. I swear at times that he is a narc. 1 cup dolomite lime per gallon indeed.


----------



## May11th (Nov 8, 2013)

Now thats a dick I could suck on gandalf lmao I want me some bho but I have no time for that. Maybe bubble in a few weeks though. 

Stow- thank you man, really.helpful. ill double up on the lime and Oyster shell I suppose and add some coco maybe. Still need to add to it but im broke till I gwt some more harvested lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

Who wants some rep? Because 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to GandalfdaGreen again.



*


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Kali Mist BHO. Thank you Hamish and Myco for the lessons. It's very strong.



Looks bomb man, what methods did you use? Material, purge, temp, ect.

I love making me some shatter


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> To think, there was a time I only had Jorge's book as reference. I paged through it the other day. I swear at times that he is a narc. 1 cup dolomite lime per gallon indeed.


Good Gods, that's too damn funny!


Gandalf, I bet that stuff chips all over the place when you go to get you a piece, LOL. Nice color bro. Classic!

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 8, 2013)

May11th said:


> Now thats a dick I could suck on gandalf lmao I want me some bho but I have no time for that. Maybe bubble in a few weeks though.
> 
> Stow- thank you man, really.helpful. ill double up on the lime and Oyster shell I suppose and add some coco maybe. Still need to add to it but im broke till I gwt some more harvested lol


I love you May. You are one fun SOB. You kill me.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Whooooaaaaa.... That looks like a mind-melt right there mate. I am literally salivating. I will need to bust out the oil making rig as soon as I have more trim.
> 
> Your pics have helped all of us more than we can mention too Gandalf. Thanks for sharing your trials and triumphs alike. It is an example I will follow for the rest of my life. No reason for somebody to make the mistakes I did. I already made them. Now we can all learn from them. I wish we could re-name threads. The Circle Of Green is something I cannot live without.
> 
> To think, there was a time I only had Jorge's book as reference. I paged through it the other day. I swear at times that he is a narc. 1 cup dolomite lime per gallon indeed.


I have come so far thanks to you guys. You guys are the best teachers and examples I have ever had in growing. All of you. I know what you mean about Jorge's book.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 8, 2013)

I find this funny now, but I find J.C. Stitch' Marijuana Garden Saver to be a better reference, if you're having an issue identifying something specific. At least as far as def, bugs, and such. It's edited by Ed Rosenthal. Yes I know he's a goofy, weird, @$$ dude . I seen him on video in Colorado, after it was legalized, saying something like he felt so much better now. Referring to he didn't have to pretend to be sick to smoke anymore. Thanks alot dick, I'm still sick, and you just did me a world of good. Anyways, I'll stop ranting now, LOL. 
Take er easy folks. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Looks bomb man, what methods did you use? Material, purge, temp, ect.
> 
> I love making me some shatter


Holy shit... That's de-waxed is it?! This, my friend, and I apologise for the swearing here, is a fucking good oil. No industrial gear? Guys, whatever this man here is doing, THIS is what oil should look like. Pure 100 percent medical grade. I bet you can put a gram of it in a bong and hit as hard as you can and still not cough. Pure class man, pure class. + rep well deserved. At what temp did you keep your solvent for the extraction, and I want to know more about your de-waxing methods too. This looks like a pro lab extraction.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Holy shit... That's de-waxed is it?! This, my friend, and I apologise for the swearing here, is a fucking good oil. No industrial gear? Guys, whatever this man here is doing, THIS is what oil should look like. Pure 100 percent medical grade. I bet you can put a gram of it in a bong and hit as hard as you can and still not cough. Pure class man, pure class. + rep well deserved. At what temp did you keep your solvent for the extraction, and I want to know more about your de-waxing methods too. This looks like a pro lab extraction.


I really appreciate that man. It's very smooth and clean shatter, you can defiantly take large dabs with minimal cough.

I actually use one of the simplest methods possible; that literally anyone can do. I do not use any professional gear, no vac-pump, no de-waxing.

I can go step by step exactly how I do it, and the whole process takes about 20 minutes. You'll get a great colored, clear, shatter that burns with no sizzle, popping, or butane taste.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 8, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I find this funny now, but I find J.C. Stitch' Marijuana Garden Saver to be a better reference, if you're having an issue identifying something specific. At least as far as def, bugs, and such. It's edited by Ed Rosenthal. Yes I know he's a goofy, weird, @$$ dude . I seen him on video in Colorado, after it was legalized, saying something like he felt so much better now. Referring to he didn't have to pretend to be sick to smoke anymore. Thanks alot dick, I'm still sick, and you just did me a world of good. Anyways, I'll stop ranting now, LOL.
> Take er easy folks. Myco


The big book of buds has an everything go to for defs, toxicity, ph wackness, bugs, etc..... its my cheat sheet if I don't know. At this point I should be able to know all defs and toxicity. The mosaic one is new to me... I'm never growing melons or cucumber.. Plus I don't want to find Red out back humping my watermelons ( I tried I know)lol


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 8, 2013)

hyroot said:


> The big book of buds has an everything go to for defs, toxicity, ph wackness, bugs, etc..... its my cheat sheet if I don't know. At this point I should be able to know all defs and toxicity. The mosaic one is new to me... I'm never growing melons or cucumber.. Plus I don't want to find Red out back humping my watermelons ( I tried I know)lol


Ha...first time you ever made made me laugh!!! My avatars are so much cooler than yours. Even May 11s Fast and Furious is better...oh and Ham's mid evil Santa.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 8, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Kali Mist BHO. Thank you Hamish and Myco for the lessons. It's very strong.


Is that a suppository? I'd put that up my ass in a heartbeat.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 8, 2013)

here is some ice wax I made a few months ago before...... I think its mostly cheese berry


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 8, 2013)

*Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby. *Random phenos. These plants are beyond frosty. Just insane scents from strong lemon blueberry muffins to spicy haze scents to blue slurpee syrup.



















Even the undersides of the leaves are covered in frost.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> *Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby. *Random phenos. These plants are beyond frosty. Just insane scents from strong lemon blueberry muffins to spicy haze scents to blue slurpee syrup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Sir... My eyes feel sticky after looking at that. I bet the Harlequin on the FB side is going to contribute some serious CBD levels is a few phenos. Bodhi is also working with Harlequin. I found that particularly interesting. Can't wait to see what the Lemon Thai x FB is going to turn out like. Most of them have germinated already. The first GOOD reefer I ever bought was Thai Kush, so to have some LT x OG beans waiting is really exciting too. I must make a plan to visit Maine this time next year.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh and btw, Red, my avatar is a pic of the real Mad Hamish. Some Mad Hamish info:

Mad Hamish is the oldest member of the Silver Horde. He lives in a wheelchair with terrifying spikes and has a horned helm. He is usually draped under layers of fur blankets, but underneath all the fur he has swords and other favorite weapons for the barbarian heroes. Favorite phrase: "Whut? Whut?" He is very deaf. He also tends to talk in a sort of old dialect. He is also known to have once been married to Pamdar the Witch Queen (who now runs Pam's Pantry).
Hamish has, apparently, been where the sun don't shine (no, even though he was married to a witch, _not_ the funnily named place in Lancre). During his life, he took part in many battles, usually on the side of "being paid money to fight". He once ate legs during a siege. Despite the fact that he lives in a wheelchair and spends most of his time napping, Hamish has threatened to "knock any man doon as tells me a'm dead!" and seems quite capable of carrying out the threat. Waking him up from one of his naps makes him grouchy, and is therefore to be avoided.
Went with Cohen and the others to Dunmanifestin, home of the Gods to return fire to them in the shape of a bloody big bomb. Presumed dead when they created a sizable crater following a glory-charge to right their misdeeds. Although, seeing as they hijacked some horses off a bunch of Valkyries and escaped into the air, are they alive, dead or in-between? No-one knows, but Mad Hamish still swears he'll kill anyone as tells him he's dead. While the Uncertainty Principle forbids any definitive statement as to whether or not the Silver Horde are now collectively deceased, observant readers of _The Last Hero_ will note that Hamish, at this point, not only gets out of his wheelchair unaided, he is suddenly capable of mounting and riding a horse, leaving the wreck of the chair behind for Evil Lord Harry and the minstrel to find, as a thing no longer required. As certain conventions must be followed re: wheeled carriages at times of death and destruction, a single wheel is still forlornly spinning on its axle...


----------



## hyroot (Nov 9, 2013)

Gandalf that's freakin frosty. Everytime I look at that. Berry White starts playing..lol


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 9, 2013)

Very interesting Ham! I've seen your other side...perfect fit for you lol.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 9, 2013)

Gand if you keep posting pics like that, then I'll really go broke. GG looks real deal bag appeal.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. I think things came out pretty cool. I have been smoking a few clippings of the SBD X FB and the Starlet Kush. They are both top quality smoke that anyone would be proud to keep in their garden. These strains are all so uniform from seeds it is crazy. You only have to pop half a pack to find excellent plants to grow. I'll be doing the real smoke reports when things are dry and cured for a few weeks.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> These strains are all so uniform from seeds it is crazy. You only have to pop half a pack to find excellent plants to grow.


Exactly what I'm hedging my bets on! Glad to keep seeing this said over, and over again from so many folks. My OBR's are still young, but are looking really cool.
Peace & Love. Myco

BTW, good Gods Gandalf. Your pics are always amazing. I hope you know we're always gonna expect such genius shots now. You've set the bar high, and I thank you for that. We should all set our standards so high, I know all of our bud porn addiction's would be sated more often, LOL.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 9, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Damn Sir... My eyes feel sticky after looking at that. I bet the Harlequin on the FB side is going to contribute some serious CBD levels is a few phenos. Bodhi is also working with Harlequin. I found that particularly interesting. Can't wait to see what the Lemon Thai x FB is going to turn out like. Most of them have germinated already. The first GOOD reefer I ever bought was Thai Kush, so to have some LT x OG beans waiting is really exciting too. I must make a plan to visit Maine this time next year.


I know this medicine is going to make a huge impact on things in the fututre. I would love to try Bodhi's version. The next CBD rich strain I am going to run is a 30% strain from Michigan. I am going to pick it up when I drive out there next summer to pick up my bio char from Rrog and when I take a shit on st0w's neighbor's lawn and fight him. 

I am so excited to see your runs bro. I promise it will be special. I think Automatik is running the LT X FB too. It will be one insane Kush.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I know this medicine is going to make a huge impact on things in the fututre. I would love to try Bodhi's version. The next CBD rich strain I am going to run is a 30% strain from Michigan. I am going to pick it up when I drive out there next summer to pick up my bio char from Rrog and when I take a shit on st0w's neighbor's lawn and fight him.
> 
> I am so excited to see your runs bro. I promise it will be special. I think Automatik is running the LT X FB too. It will be one insane Kush.


OOH OOH me too. I'm close enough for a doobie cruise to MI. Dog Pile on Stows neighbor! Later we'll all meet at Rrog' place for refreshments. Actually sounds fun, LOL. 
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2013)

I can make refreshments!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I know this medicine is going to make a huge impact on things in the fututre. I would love to try Bodhi's version. The next CBD rich strain I am going to run is a 30% strain from Michigan. I am going to pick it up when I drive out there next summer to pick up my bio char from Rrog and when I take a shit on st0w's neighbor's lawn and fight him.
> 
> I am so excited to see your runs bro. I promise it will be special. I think Automatik is running the LT X FB too. It will be one insane Kush.


 Automatic... My gods I will have to pull out all the stops. The guy is a master. My ladies better compare  I love it when the bar is set high. 

Every road-trip needs a special smoke to go with it. I have a killer oil method. Only tried once. It involves a kitchen being blown up. I am leaning towards using Stow's neighbour's while he's all distracted by the action on his lawn. Either that or Rrog's refreshments will have to wait. You guys have GOT to try my 'eyebrowless oil'


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 9, 2013)

I've been sober for 4-5 whatever days!!! I'm seriously going to buy some f'n autos and do some 12/12s lmao. Damn all of you for those concentrate pics!!! I'm going to play with my worms now.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 9, 2013)

Thought you might need these Hamish.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I know this medicine is going to make a huge impact on things in the fututre. I would love to try Bodhi's version. The next CBD rich strain I am going to run is a 30% strain from Michigan. I am going to pick it up when I drive out there next summer to pick up my bio char from Rrog and when I take a shit on st0w's neighbor's lawn and fight him.
> 
> I am so excited to see your runs bro. I promise it will be special. I think Automatik is running the LT X FB too. It will be one insane Kush.


Haha!!

He may not be living there by the time you make it out. His old lady left him, and he's putting the house up for sale. Apparently he was slapping her around. She called my wife to fill her in. She also said to make sure our dog stays on our property because dudes got an extensive gun collection and has already been shooting at the other neighbors dog for barking. Things won't end well if he messes with my pooch. What a db.

Anyway, It would be beyond kick-ass if you made it out this way. I was actually day dreaming the other day about a group of us meeting up out in western Canada for some skiing. My sisters family has a cottage (house) in Fairmont which is a couple hours west of Banff. Some nice skiing there and a really cool hot-spring mineral pool to soak in after a day on the slopes. 

Ok, back to reality.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2013)

Ouch!!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 9, 2013)

I think its funny ironic that every one is from 3 same cities. Some of you are in the same Ohio town, Same Michigan town. Me, Mohican, cann, tags and a few others are from the same city in Cali.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 9, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha!!
> 
> He may not be living there by the time you make it out. His old lady left him, and he's putting the house up for sale. Apparently he was slapping her around. She called my wife to fill her in. She also said to make sure our dog stays on our property because dudes got an extensive gun collection and has already been shooting at the other neighbors dog for barking. Things won't end well if he messes with my pooch. What a db.
> 
> ...


Damn st0w. There is nothing worse that hitting a woman. I just hate that. I have taught my boys from day one that no male ever hits a female. My boys would never consider hitting their sister for any reason and believe me she can piss them off like no one can. 

I'll meet you in Fairmont with my boards. Have you ever done much hiking with your skis? Do you skin? That's not me in the picture. I am way more diesel than that.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 9, 2013)

This is my true passion. I love splitboarding more than anything else. Jeremy is from New England. Watch that trailer and you will love it. You don't have to ski or split to like it. 







[video=youtube;wCtpAIaOYW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCtpAIaOYW0[/video]


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Damn st0w. There is nothing worse that hitting a woman. I just hate that. I have taught my boys from day one that no male ever hits a female. My boys would never consider hitting their sister for any reason and believe me she can piss them off like no one can.
> 
> I'll meet you in Fairmont with my boards. Have you ever done much hiking with your skis? Do you skin? That's not me in the picture. I am way more diesel than that.



Agreed on not hitting girls. What kind of pussy does that? My son has two older sisters, one of which is a black belt in Karate at the age of 11. She's been at it since she was 5. My son will learn the hard way if he ever lays a finger on her. 

I haven't been skiing since I moved to the States. I used to ski tons. Very similar to skating so I picked up on it quickly. Not sure what "skin" is, but I'd be down to try it. In hindsight my buddies and I did some pretty stupid things when we went skiing. I'm amazed I didn't kill myself.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 9, 2013)

That video is insane. If you're down with that I'll just meet you in the chalet afterwards for drinks and you can tell me all about it!


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2013)

Is someone coming to shit on my lawn? 

No Humanure, please...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I've been sober for 4-5 whatever days!!! I'm seriously going to buy some f'n autos and do some 12/12s lmao. Damn all of you for those concentrate pics!!! I'm going to play with my worms now.


HA! Try 6 weeks my man. And now I am up for another 5 weeks not toking. This time by choice... I can't do pure Indica. Sativa man 100 percent. 



mycomaster said:


> Thought you might need these Hamish.


Protective side-burns. Now why didn't I think of that before?! You are a genius. 



st0wandgrow said:


> Haha!!
> 
> He may not be living there by the time you make it out. His old lady left him, and he's putting the house up for sale. Apparently he was slapping her around. She called my wife to fill her in. She also said to make sure our dog stays on our property because dudes got an extensive gun collection and has already been shooting at the other neighbors dog for barking. Things won't end well if he messes with my pooch. What a db.


Goes to show your intuition was right mate. Around here, word like that goes around, he can own as many guns as he wants, he will get sorted out. Fast. Saffas have VERY short fuses when it comes to abuse. Particularly me, I ate a lot of it as a kid. Let's just say my fun-loving side would not be the one he remembers. In a society as violent as ours, guys like this get FINED not even prison time. It is disgusting. So the community kinda takes over from the 'justice' system. Bit savage, I know, but we have to take care of our own. 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> This is my true passion. I love splitboarding more than anything else. Jeremy is from New England. Watch that trailer and you will love it. You don't have to ski or split to like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have only seen one snowboarding vid in my life. The guys were NUTS. If I remember correctly it was called Demented Chowder Pilots. People literally snowboarding into trees and going all freestyle over the poor firs, taking off down vertical slopes, dressing up in suits and going down a mountain in what looked like a wok. Friggin mental. 



st0wandgrow said:


> In hindsight my buddies and I did some pretty stupid things when we went skiing. I'm amazed I didn't kill myself.


That's the FUN part innit?!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2013)

I found a clip from it. Figures this is the one I find. Muahahahahaha. [video=youtube;68DSVTc9hIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68DSVTc9hIo[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm just showing off. You put the skins on the bottom of your skis and they help you climb uphill. They glide when you glide and grip when you grip. It's like cross country skiing but using your downhill skis. I would think most skill things do come very easy to you.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2013)

Far as board-riding goes, this guy is my hero. You also don't need to be a surfer to appreciate this. Bet most of you have seen it though. I am going to bore you with the vid anyhow. 

[video=youtube;pYQQtxb8wv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYQQtxb8wv0[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Is someone coming to shit on my lawn?
> 
> No Humanure, please...


 Nononono, your lawn is safe. Your kitchen is the bit that we are blowing up for the sake of good oil.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2013)

Worthwhile sacrifice


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 9, 2013)

That's a great clip Hamish. I enjoyed it. I watched 00 too. That is why skiers hated snowboarders back then. Now it's the skiers who are the crazy one's too. Damn kids and all their weed smoking.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That's a great clip Hamish. I enjoyed it. I watched 00 too. That is why skiers hated snowboarders back then. Now it's the skiers who are the crazy one's too. Damn kids and all their weed smoking.


 Ahhhhh.. so the phrase 'half pipe' has more than one meaning I guess  I have wanted to try snowboarding all my life. We have huge dunes people ride boards down. Falling is no fun on piping-hot sand I can tell you that ROFL. 

Nothing wrong with a little bit of crazy. I LIKE it. My personal brand of crazy has pissed quite a few people off. A guitarist-surfer-DJ-music promoter with bi polar disorder and then some. 

We just had ourselves a visitor... From the Palearctic region, which I don't mind telling you is in the opposite hemisphere. Climate change is a reality out here. Seeing all sorts of life we have never seen before. The migration has begun. At first I thought this thing was a bat. It is bigger than most bats out here, though. My hand in the pic for scale. Emperor Moth. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturnia_pavonia


----------



## May11th (Nov 9, 2013)

Lol I missed alot. Funny stuff guys, ive never skied before but im sure you guys could use a laugh as I hurt myself over and over. I live in nw Ohio, 1 hr from michigan line, hell we could all meet up in colorado too, buy some clobes and smoke some good weed, most likely our own lol I have a headache so ill catch you guys around. Need to smoke my first joint to get my lazy ass up. All of you guys are cool as shit, id love to meet you and have a great time. Lets hit up a indoor kart track and or indoor indycar track and ill show you how to drive fast , ive been known to scare the shit out of my gf lol my rscing days are put off for a bit, I would have no time to grow if I raced, constantly working on stuff until race day mesns no time to grow good weed.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 9, 2013)

That's a beautiful moth Hamish. Did you see the emperor moth caterpillar with the pink spots in that link? Amazing!

It saddens me what we are doing to this planet. I love nature. As a kid I used to sit out on our deck with a pair of binoculars and watch birds. The house I grew up in overlooked Lake Okanagan. We lived right along a tree line where bald eagles and ospreys would come sit after pulling a fish out of the lake. I'd sit there for hours and watch them.

The environmental aspect of organic gardening is a big draw for me. All of this stuff that we're doing with our weed plants can and should be applied to our yards and gardens. It's a good feeling to pull a cucumber out of the garden knowing that it was grown in a responsible way. This is priceless stuff that we can all hand down to our children and grandchildren. I wish I would have stumbled on this sooner. Someone like May picking this up at a young age is going to be the friggin Michael Jordan of gardening before the age of 40. Great stuff. I love it. I'm stoned.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 9, 2013)

That is huge. How's the Boomslang?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 9, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's a beautiful moth Hamish. Did you see the emperor moth caterpillar with the pink spots in that link? Amazing!
> 
> It saddens me what we are doing to this planet. I love nature. As a kid I used to sit out on our deck with a pair of binoculars and watch birds. The house I grew up in overlooked Lake Okanagan. We lived right along a tree line where bald eagles and ospreys would come sit after pulling a fish out of the lake. I'd sit there for hours and watch them.
> 
> The environmental aspect of organic gardening is a big draw for me. All of this stuff that we're doing with our weed plants can and should be applied to our yards and gardens. It's a good feeling to pull a cucumber out of the garden knowing that it was grown in a responsible way. This is priceless stuff that we can all hand down to our children and grandchildren. I wish I would have stumbled on this sooner. Someone like May picking this up at a young age is going to be the friggin Michael Jordan of gardening before the age of 40. Great stuff. I love it. I'm stoned.


You're the man st0w. Enjoy yourself. I have a feeling the U of M will beat Nebraska today. I am going to watch it. I wonder who I am rooting for. I can't wait until we play you. We'll hang 50 on your ass. May will be our hook up when we are too old to do this.


----------



## May11th (Nov 9, 2013)

Go buckeyes!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> You're the man st0w. Enjoy yourself. I have a feeling the U of M will beat Nebraska today. I am going to watch it. I wonder who I am rooting for. I can't wait until we play you. *We'll hang 50 on your ass.* May will be our hook up when we are too old to do this.



I don't doubt that. I would take the Lions on the road in New England before I would touch that U of M vs Ohio st game. That's gonna be ugly.


----------



## May11th (Nov 9, 2013)

Ohio State will be even better next yr. I just hope a big 10 team can whoop on sec teams. Alabama just looks too good, but osu is starting to build chemistry but the off season always has its troubles. Damn hoodlums, just play ball and fuck all the college bitches.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 9, 2013)

May11th said:


> Ohio State will be even better next yr. I just hope a big 10 team can whoop on sec teams. Alabama just looks too good, but osu is starting to build chemistry but the off season always has its troubles. Damn hoodlums, just play ball and fuck all the college bitches.


It's cyclic. We can hang now. I think we can beat them now too.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 9, 2013)

No Big Ten team can beat an average SEC "thoroughbred" team :O


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 9, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> No Big Ten team can beat an average SEC "thoroughbred" team :O


Ohio State can. Urban Meyer's teams can.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 9, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Ohio State can. Urban Meyer's teams can.


The first prob is getting in the championship...still a chance they might not make it even if they're undefeated. Can't wait for the playoff format.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 9, 2013)

I haven't watched college basketball in forever. My Lakers are just sucking. Kobe needs to heal fast


----------



## May11th (Nov 9, 2013)

Just harvested 2 plants and got me some scissor goo.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks bommmy May

Arrggg . I have no ganj. Its been days. I just ate too much... No belly suppression from smoke. Im only a few days a way from harvest. Then a week of hanging. I'll make ice wax / bubble in the mean time the day after chop.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

I like salad


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 10, 2013)

st0w....I rounded up my friends. We'll bring you a pair of skis and boots. You won't need anything else. 

[video=youtube;puSPHzcTvp0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puSPHzcTvp0&amp;oref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube .com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DpuSPHzcTvp0&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I like salad


Do you prefer it tossed?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

Has anyone here read _Teaming with Microbes?_


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 10, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Has anyone here read _Teaming with Microbes?_


I skimmed it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Do you prefer it tossed?


Spun but not tossed. That's how I roll.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2013)

Never heard of it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

Changed the way I look at the world completely...


RedCarpetMatches said:


> Has anyone here read _Teaming with Microbes?_


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;Nni0rTLg5B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nni0rTLg5B8[/video]

I like boots.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 10, 2013)

What is the best Chem strain or true fuel diesel breeder out there?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> What is the best Chem strain or true fuel diesel breeder out there?


The ever elusive "real" diesel. Good question G. After weeks of research, I narrowed the best strains down to Ham's fav NYCD, Doc's ECSD, and pheno hunting CC's OSD. Supposedly it's a clone only and everything else is just close.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> What is the best Chem strain or true fuel diesel breeder out there?


Hang onto your hat... Bodhi is busy working with two SkunkVA cuts... The drops should come soon.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

But... Gage has a little number called The Cornerstone. My next target that one. Looks like Diesel Royalty.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

My buddy in Colorado claims to have the real GSC...said it's a clone only.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My buddy in Colorado claims to have the real GSC...said it's a clone only.


The famed 'forum cut'. Mint and cookie dough. Read a lot about it. Very hard to come by. There is also a Tahoe 'Forum Cut'. I would love to get my hands on the latter.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> The famed 'forum cut'. Mint and cookie dough. Read a lot about it. Very hard to come by. There is also a Tahoe 'Forum Cut'. I would love to get my hands on the latter.


He sent me a pic under a 1000w HPS ugh. It was a clone. He said he's very close to chopping...week or two at most. He'll send me pics after trim. I might have to relocate or take a trip


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

If I were you I would jump at the chance to get an elite clone Red! Even if it costs you. I drove 350 km with a good Cheese cut. There was even a road-block on that road. I had to leave the cut next to the highway at 2 am and ended up being waved straight through the fucking roadblock. Phoned up my wife, had her pull out the map book and find me a back road past the road block. Took me 2 hours, but I smuggled her straight past the pigs ROFL.

It ended up being SHIT. Not a good clone at all. I got ripped off, it was a TERRIBLE pheno. I have refused to even look at Cheese since.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

Not getting any hopes up...yet. I'll wait for pics and report.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

Dammit how many people must I give +rep before I don't need to spread it around any more?! I only hang out on this thread ! MWAAAAAAH! I want my repping mojo back. I will just start naming plants after you guys and stop even trying to do the rep thing. I have one that's going bananas, just branches everywhere. This thing is NUTS. Calling it Red. LOL


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 10, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My buddy in Colorado claims to have the real GSC...said it's a clone only.


What state do you live in Red?


----------



## Trousers (Nov 10, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My buddy in Colorado claims to have the real GSC...said it's a clone only.


There is a dispensary that sells clones and claims to have the thin mint pheno. 

Colorado is great, legal weed, great weather, excellent terrain for you knuckle draggers (I two plank), mediocre breweries...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> What state do you live in Red?


Ummm...a legal one


----------



## hyroot (Nov 10, 2013)

Harborside in san Jose and San Francisco have the famed cut of GSC. last year it went for $100 a clone. So I don't know of price has come down. Quite a few dispensaries claim to have it in SoCal and sell clones for $25 each. BC Bud Depot has seeds of it. Its almost always out of stock. As dank as it is, its not a good yielder.

MH if you want to breed your own cheese cross. Then cross anything with raspberry cough from nirvana. That's what I did. I didn't plan on a cheese strain. It just happened. UK cheese is a sister pheno to skunk 1. Raspberry cough has skunk1, Colombian landrace skunk and ice. All skunk strains as part of its lineage. I crossed RC with master kush. Got cheese berry kush. Them crossed RC with King Louis VIII OG and got Cheese OG.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

Well guys my bleached seedlings got the chop today. I've had to start over recently, so I have no patience for recovering seedlings. The tops of pots reeked of neem. Roots were half sizzled. Down to 20 babies now  Another lesson learned.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry man...


----------



## May11th (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a cheese clone coming in soon, said to be fire. We will see. 
Heres a pic of my buddies 4x2 400 w scrog setup, I gave him everthing but the tent to gwt him going and hes in a modified soil and using teas once a week. Hes doing a great job and last nite we topped them again. They look like they will produce many tops.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

Hmmm Raspberry Cough on its own sounds DANK. I haven't supported Nirvana in a long time. Their prices were always good... Red, we all have runs and run ins we would rather forget. Lessons like this are always painful. At least you didn't get a hermaphrodite screw up a room full of mature bubbas. I am still recovering from that knock. Stupid Tahoe. Rather an early chop than a late pollination!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

Trousers said:


> There is a dispensary that sells clones and claims to have the thin mint pheno.
> 
> Colorado is great, legal weed, great weather, excellent terrain for you knuckle draggers (I two plank), mediocre breweries...


I have followed a few threads on SinCity's SinMint Cookies. All seem impressed enough with it. 15 beans a pack at 10 pack prices, good deal and a pheno hunt is always fun.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 10, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Ummm...a legal one


I understand. You can never be too careful.

Mentioning where you live, and posting on some pot forum from your home computer could get you in some hot water!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 10, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Well guys my bleached seedlings got the chop today. I've had to start over recently, so I have no patience for recovering seedlings. The tops of pots reeked of neem. Roots were half sizzled. Down to 20 babies now  Another lesson learned.



That sucks Red. 

Thanks for the help guys. I would love to see Bodhi's new works. I have been lurking where you sent me Hamish. Great stuff.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hmmm Raspberry Cough on its own sounds DANK. I haven't supported Nirvana in a long time. Their prices were always good... Red, we all have runs and run ins we would rather forget. Lessons like this are always painful. At least you didn't get a hermaphrodite screw up a room full of mature bubbas. I am still recovering from that knock. Stupid Tahoe. Rather an early chop than a late pollination!


the phenos I got from it were very sativa , cbd. Not much high but great for pain. Big ole colas too. The crosses I got are awesome and potent and great for pain. I tried crossing different strains with each other a couple years back. The cheese berry kush was my first successful one. I wish I still had the first pheno though. That was mu favorite. Best yielder too
I only had 3 seeds of it. I still have like 20 more seeds of cheese og though.

I tried to pm you but I'm unable too.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I understand. You can never be too careful.
> 
> Mentioning where you live, and posting on some pot forum from your home computer could get you in some hot water!


Someone would have to be an absolute idiot to do that!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 10, 2013)

i live at 123 fake st. springfield


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm May 11s roommate!!!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 10, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'm May 11s roommate!!!


oh so you're the girlfriend


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm the pitcher ==O


----------



## hyroot (Nov 10, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'm the pitcher ==O


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 10, 2013)

Perfect lol


----------



## May11th (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh my. The thought of me gstting physical w another man terrifys me lol but yeah we are roomies, I use a cell phone on here. I dont know how they could trace it back to me. Even then maybe someday I wont have to worry. You juat cant trust anyone and that sucks because there are a ton of great ppl that grow on here. I would love to be sble to trade clones openly and text or whatever but how can you without getting screwed. Taker easy pals


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 10, 2013)

hyroot said:


>


Laughed so hard my stomach hurts


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 11, 2013)

Sooooo....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Sooooo....


Bwahahahahahaha. I only got the 'Batman' reference now. Damn near fell off my chair. You guys are legends


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bwahahahahahaha. I only got the 'Batman' reference now. Damn near fell off my chair. You guys are legends


I am thinking that am still not getting it....

On the posting data thought, one other thing to keep in mind os
that the System only has so much energy to harass and arrest us.
It will focus on bigger fish.

What one sees here are personal grows. The Man cannot worry about
personal growers half of whom are either card holders or are in a state
that screams for compassion.

Let's see how far the automation of our "handling" goes, as this could
make it "economical" to cast a wider net.

JD

P.S. Anyone ever see the film "THX1138"? Recall that the system was
constantly calculating expenditures against budgets and, in the end, the
robot cops chasing THX1138 simply gave for for lack of funds?

That is us, now or soon.

Lord just let me keep my own little Red Barchetta!

My uncle has a country place 
That no one knows about. 
He says it used to be a farm, 
Before the Motor Law. 
And on Sundays I elude the Eyes, 
And hop the Turbine Freight 
To far outside the Wire, 
Where my white-haired uncle waits. 

Jump to the ground 
As the Turbo slows to cross the Borderline. 
Run like the wind, 
As excitement shivers up and down my spine. 
Down in his barn, 
My uncle preserved for me an old machine, 
For fifty-odd years. 
To keep it as new has been his dearest dream. 

I strip away the old debris 
That hides a shining car. 
A brilliant red Barchetta 
From a better, vanished time. 
I fire up the willing engine, 
Responding with a roar. 
Tires spitting gravel, 
I commit my weekly crime... 

Wind- 
In my hair- 
Shifting and drifting- 
Mechanical music- 
Adrenalin surge... 

Well-weathered leather, 
Hot metal and oil, 
The scented country air. 
Sunlight on chrome, 
The blur of the landscape, 
Every nerve aware. 

Suddenly ahead of me, 
Across the mountainside, 
A gleaming alloy air-car 
Shoots towards me, two lanes wide. 
I spin around with shrieking tires, 
To run the deadly race, 
Go screaming through the valley 
As another joins the chase. 

Drive like the wind, 
Straining the limits of machine and man. 
Laughing out loud 
With fear and hope, I've got a desperate plan. 
At the one-lane bridge 
I leave the giants stranded at the riverside. 
Race back to the farm, to dream with my uncle at the fireside


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 11, 2013)

Javadog said:


> P.S. Anyone ever see the film "THX1138"? Recall that the system was
> constantly calculating expenditures against budgets and, in the end, the
> robot cops chasing THX1138 simply gave for for lack of funds?
> 
> That is us, now or soon.


Just went onto my 'must watch' list  That is PRICELESS.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 11, 2013)

So how often do you really need an ACT?


----------



## Rrog (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 11, 2013)

Rrog said:


>


I was starting another brew and thought...why lol.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 11, 2013)

Different strokes, and all that. vermicompost is worth tweaking...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 11, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Different strokes, and all that. vermicompost is worth tweaking...


Lately, I've been into researching drainage...ie size, porosity, percentage, etc. Everything just keeps leading me to the thought of a coco mix. It's CEC and drainage all in one. How does two parts coco and equal parts VC and peat sound? That way you have may maybe enough drainage without other drainage mat'l hogging up nute space. Sorry for my rambling, but this 5 day sobriety thing really has me thinking lol.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm no pal of coco, but that's just me. There was a time when I loved it. To much of a pain and not local. At least peat is local. Many guys abandoning peat altogether, going with leaf mold and even tree chippings.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 11, 2013)

Rrog said:


> I'm no pal of coco, but that's just me. There was a time when I loved it. *To much of a pain* and not local. At least peat is local. Many guys abandoning peat altogether, going with leaf mold and even tree chippings.


Can you elaborate on this Rrog? It's not that I don't like peat, but it's so damn acidic and the environmental end of it bothers me too. I've been kicking around what Red is talking about. Not completely abandoning it, but cutting back on it and using some coco coir in it's place. What are the drawbacks to coco as you see it?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2013)

I love peat....but the fact that it takes millions of years to make
and an afternoon for me to turn into soil or a mushroom casing soil
is odd. (read "not inexhaustible")

I think this about perl and verm too, as they are mined IIRC.

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 11, 2013)

Roots explode in coco. Every time I transplant I'm amazed. Nearly impossible to over water too. I think once you rinse the crap out of it, break the buffer, and charge it up...you're set.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 11, 2013)

The untreated coco can have salt (the big coco bricks you re-hydrate) so soaking and rinsing in CalMag is needed. 

Leaf mold takes a while (couple years) buy guys like it especially in soil with good aeration amendments (pumice, etc)

JayKush is using the partially (fungally) composted tree chips in place of compost.

I haven't used Perlite and Vermiculite for a while...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 11, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I love peat....but the fact that it takes millions of years to make
> and an afternoon for me to turn into soil or a mushroom casing soil
> is odd. (read "not inexhaustible")
> 
> ...


Rice hulls FTW! I'm picking up a 50lb sack next weekend. The only place in MI that I could find that carries them has a location about 2 hours away, but a friend of mine that lives there is coming for a visit so he's doing the grunt work for me.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 11, 2013)

There's no plug-and-play versions of coco? Everything has to be rinsed and messed with?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 11, 2013)

Every coco brick I've bought is loaded with salt. Comes out pretty easy though. If you do 2 rinses the run off is usually good and clear. I only do one rinse usually. Agree with the cal/mag charge.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 11, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> There's no plug-and-play versions of coco? Everything has to be rinsed and messed with?


Triple washed.

http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/index.php/item/bush-doctor-coco-loco.html


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Every coco brick I've bought is loaded with salt. Comes out pretty easy though. If you do 2 rinses the run off is usually good and clear. I only do one rinse usually. Agree with the cal/mag charge.


It where my mg is going? I did a triple wash and did not charge it with anything.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 11, 2013)

Most of the bagged coco with brand names is treated already I think.

Super cool on the rice hulls St0w. Barley hulls, too


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 11, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It where my mg is going? I did a triple wash and did not charge it with anything.


Muahahaha did I learn that one the HARD way whew... Your usual per gallon dose just after rinsing, let it sit nit drain, then drain and rinse gently and hey presto! It also sucks up nitrogen after about 8 weeks as it decomposes. That is why The Rev can cook such hit soils with little I'll effect. I am going to try make my own 're-peat'. Props to Rrog for that one


----------



## May11th (Nov 11, 2013)

If I had a smaller grow I would run canna coco, imo you cant get any better, they scientifically test each batch. I run roots organic blocks but deff rinse more than a cpl times, dont make the miatake like I did.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 11, 2013)

CocoTek and CocoGro bricks are my go to cheap brands. Hydrate it in PH'd water with cal/mag at 5mL/g for a day. Then I get crazy with it. I'll sit there for 30 min and squeeze every drop out of it. Once dry, I rinse nice and slow with another PHd cal/mag solution. Then I mix in a light 7tbsp/cft of dolo lime. I don't mind the price of bricks due to the fact you won't need drainage.


----------



## May11th (Nov 11, 2013)

Coco plants I nearly killed off, starting to come back. Im trying to keep them short this time. They grow stupid fast.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 11, 2013)

May11th said:


> Coco plants I nearly killed off, starting to come back. Im trying to keep them short this time. They grow stupid fast.
> View attachment 2891053


Knew you could do it! Look 100x's better. What do you put in feed teas? Do you top dress? Do you do an all in one tea?


----------



## May11th (Nov 11, 2013)

I flushed out the medium and put ir In recycled soil and fed it someOyster shell teas at 6 ph and here lately I been feeding it a mix of fish emulsion, seabirdquano and kelp, cant wait to see the shit take off, its about to. I need more plants in veg room 2, it only has 4 right now and they are about to be sent into flower.

You know what, I been doing a all in one tea in flowering and its working pretty well, I just started to do good for them, remember my big plant wide lack of ph'ing lol well that set me back and im just now starting to see health coming back, temps are in the 50s but should be around 65 this weekend after my co2 generator is built. 

Yes sir I top dress, especially w coco, shit will dry out real quick up top then atart really moist down at the bottom, I been using fox farm soil conditioner as a top dress, I like it besides some fungus nat issues, I need to jump train on the vermicompost and prokashi, I just need to become good at what im doing now, which I am not but I ahould bw able to figure stuff out eventually, reading everyone's goods and bads on here has helped a ton.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 12, 2013)

I just finished The Rev's book. I see many people kinda knocking him, but his ideas are making a whole lot of sense to me. My gramps taught me to use layering when planting fruit trees. And you can buy all sorts of 'spikes' over here, none organic so I won't use them, but it is clear to me the theory is more than sound. I know a kid that grows using spikes only. They call them 'grow sticks' over here. 

I will be using both techniques in my next transplants. I did some layered pots last nigh. I have an extra layer of mycos though hehehehehe.... I think these two ideas were what I needed to finally get to the 'just add water' stage. My soils were cooked pretty hot and could hardly take my ladies through veg and 3 weeks of flower before hassle started. 

I fed The Rev's All Purpose Tea last night. Gandalf, you were not frigging kidding. Praying? They look like they want to tickle the roof. This is the happiest I have ever seen plants indoors. My heart is BURSTING with joy. 

Indoor Organics. This stuff just keeps getting better and better. I am almost embarrassed that I ran hydro now. I might just go burn my ebb and flow tables and take a nice long slash on the ashes.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 12, 2013)

I wish Rrog would write a book. It's all any grower would need.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 12, 2013)

What I want to do, is write a 'grow guide' to be distributed for free, featuring guys like Rrog and Gandalf's work along with a few others. Put together a few 'grow templates', instructions a noob can follow to the letter. I had the idea a while ago already, was going to make a start on it but then my free time evaporated for a bit. I am still keen. It would pretty much be a condensed version of a run from each grower. All info used with permission of course. Pics, soil mixes, teas (that bit might get tricky, tons of intellectual property involved there. Perhaps just reference the name of the recipe without publishing it in full, still figuring that one out).


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 12, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> What I want to do, is write a 'grow guide' to be distributed for free, featuring guys like Rrog and Gandalf's work along with a few others. Put together a few 'grow templates', instructions a noob can follow to the letter. I had the idea a while ago already, was going to make a start on it but then my free time evaporated for a bit. I am still keen. It would pretty much be a condensed version of a run from each grower. All info used with permission of course. Pics, soil mixes, teas (that bit might get tricky, tons of intellectual property involved there. Perhaps just reference the name of the recipe without publishing it in full, still figuring that one out).


I feel bad for all the bottled water buyers, financially unable, or just misguided growers who know nothing about real organics. I love the idea of a baby step into organics thread. A thread with just the basics to get people started in the right direction to making their own cheaper better soil. Big ups Ham!

I remember a certain credible member telling me how much fun teas are, but how you really don't need them for the most part. I'm starting to read and see what he meant. Teas are wonderful for a quick boost/need, insurance, soilless mediums, and foiliar sprays. If you have a real living soil...you really don't need teas. To each his own really, but I'm going to save a little time and money by cutting down on the brews...or should I say my addiction lol.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 12, 2013)

I think enzyme (seed) teas have a valuable roll as part of a regular amandment schedule, otherwise I look to the fortified VC as the main nutrient source. Just my opinion as I re-examine what's going in the soil and why. I'm now looking to reduce products that I have to bring in from far away. 

Clay powders are likely off the future soil list. My own Biochar and Humus take care of the roll clay would have.

No mineral powders made in MI that I'm aware of, yet it is critical that we re-mineralize all soils, so I'm bringing in a rock crusher and MI will have its own small supply of MI rock powders.

Looking at growing Horsetail for Si

That sorta thing. Bring the access up and the cost down for MI folks is my thinking. Not a business venture for me. Hell, someone can run it and sell it cheap locally for all I care. We just need local access.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 12, 2013)

Can someone post the Rev's all purpose tea recipe?




I am done with bags and air pots.
They dry out way too fast in my tent with low rh and lots of air moving through. 

Didn't Subcool hate on them as they dry out too fast?

I took my superoots airpot, 5 gallon size and lined it with landscape fabric. Then they were filled with soil and I put in clones. 
The damn things are still drying out too fast. 

I just ordered a mess of square, 5 gallon pots. I am going to drill holes in the bottom and line it with landscape fabric. That should be just enough air flow and hopefully not too much.

I like square pots because of the way roots react. In looking at the clones' roots in square cups versus clones in round cups - the roots like square better, they are less likely to do the spiral thing. 


I am going to try super soil mix, but add some potassium phosphate and possibly some coco. I may go with coco chunks.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 12, 2013)

You just have to water more. Too bad, as the fabric pots are the best for microbes and roots, but one size solution can't fit all, I know.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 12, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Can someone post the Rev's all purpose tea recipe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much drainage mat'l is in your mix?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 12, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Can someone post the Rev's all purpose tea recipe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The coco chunks are BADASS. I absolutely love them. Makes a soil drain like you won't believe, but the chunks themselves can hold onto it like sponges too. You can water almost as often as you want and still have a huge buffer. Highly recommended from my side! The difference between my mixes with chunks/croutons v/s pyth is incredible. Roots... KABOOOOOM. The literally explode in there. My plants are like ice-bergs in veg, more bio mass under the soil than above, and I mean a LOT more. In flower this has come into play in a BIG way. I am getting bud sites all over the branches, each branch is one huge cola already. 

Let me share another tip from The Rev, and I know Gandalf also finds this works for him: Water twice. Once until there is slight seepage, wait an hour, then water again. This makes sure you have no dry pockets in the soil. Even moisture content. I have also taken to this practice now. When I feed teas, I also water, wait, then feed. 

Anyhow, the 'All Purpose Tea'

1 tablespoon kelp meal
1 teaspoon high-nitrogen bird/bat guano
1 tablespoon all-purpose dry organic nutrient
1 tablespoon all-natural molasses
BUBBLE FOR 24 HOURS

And then

¼ cup liquid Big Bloom by Fox Farm (or something with similar N-P-K ratios) 
1 teaspoon liquid fish fertilizer
½ cup fresh, healthy living compost, or earthworm castings
10 drops CaMg+ by General Organics, or something comparable with no EDTA logos on the label
and no added iron.
BUBBLE FOR 24 ADDITIONAL HOURS


It is pretty damn clever this one. NOT an ACT strictly speaking. It is a 'nute tea' that then has microbes added once it is already super-rich in all the nutes. I left out the guano as I can't find it, and replaced with an additional teaspoon of a chicken-poop based fertilizer. Another tweak I made is to use TWO gallons of water, firstly my brewer can handle it, secondly it gives me an EC of around 1.5, which is where I used to feed my Hydro babies at, so I know it is max power minimum risk. This way I can literally switch off the bubblers and feed IMMEDIATELY. THAT is my definition of fresh. 

Trousers, this stuff kicks ass.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 12, 2013)

Rrog said:


> You just have to water more. Too bad, as the fabric pots are the best for microbes and roots, but one size solution can't fit all, I know.



The microbes go dormant in completely dried out soil, right?
I should have taken a picture, it dries out around the edges really fast. I do not want to have to water more than once a day. 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> How much drainage mat'l is in your mix?


I've been using coarse perlite, about 10 cups in a mix with one bag of ffof. I don't think that is the problem, I think it is that I move so much dry air through the tent that fabric, or air pots just dry out too fast. I have a plant in a regular 3 gallon pot and only need to water it every 3 days. The clones in lined 5 gallon airpots are drying out in almost a day.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 12, 2013)

These fabric pots are very popular among some of the most respected growers I know, so it would be great to figure this out a bit before abandoning, maybe.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 12, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> The coco chunks are BADASS. I absolutely love them. Makes a soil drain like you won't believe, but the chunks themselves can hold onto it like sponges too. You can water almost as often as you want and still have a huge buffer. Highly recommended from my side! The difference between my mixes with chunks/croutons v/s pyth is incredible. Roots... KABOOOOOM. The literally explode in there. My plants are like ice-bergs in veg, more bio mass under the soil than above, and I mean a LOT more. In flower this has come into play in a BIG way. I am getting bud sites all over the branches, each branch is one huge cola already.


I noticed a big difference when I added coco chunks to pure coco. 

What % of your mix do you add coco chunks?
I'm about to mix some more soil and am going to add them. 



Mad Hamish said:


> Let me share another tip from The Rev, and I know Gandalf also finds this works for him: Water twice. Once until there is slight seepage, wait an hour, then water again. This makes sure you have no dry pockets in the soil. Even moisture content. I have also taken to this practice now. When I feed teas, I also water, wait, then feed.


That is a good call. I have done that with tea, basically trying to jam as much tea in there as I can without runoff. I should do the same for regular waterings. 



Mad Hamish said:


> Anyhow, the 'All Purpose Tea'
> 
> 1 tablespoon kelp meal
> 1 teaspoon high-nitrogen bird/bat guano
> ...


Thanks. I'll give it a go.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 12, 2013)

Rrog said:


> These fabric pots are very popular among some of the most respected growers I know, so it would be great to figure this out a bit before abandoning, maybe.


I agree here. Seen results in those pots like nowhere else. I wish I could get some. 



Trousers said:


> The microbes go dormant in completely dried out soil, right?


Not at all. They use what is called 'Hygroscopic water' and to remove that from soil you actually have to cook it, like in an oven. Even when your soil feels bone-dry, the microbes are thriving. As long as your roots are not getting air-pruned back into the pot there is no problem mate. 

Don't complain about having to water often. One of my goals in mixes and drilling the holes in my pots is to be able to do exactly that! You are sucking fresh atmosphere in DAILY. That is EPIC. THAT is how you get organic yields surpassing hydro! Matter of fact, it is exactly for that reason that coco croutons in hydro and ebb and flow rigs yield so well. 

Might be a hassle, but what about automating your watering instead? All I can say further is, I wish I had your problem


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds like a twister in your tent! How much do you exhaust? Can you fit a small humidifier in your space?


----------



## hyroot (Nov 12, 2013)

I may try the coco chunks when I switch to 20 gals in 2 months and I start all over with rols... That almost seems sac relig to breakdown round 6 of rols pots.. I gave away my tall 7 gal fabric pots. Wider is better.


Do you use the coco chunks in lieu of perlite or pumice or lava rock or all together?


----------



## Rrog (Nov 12, 2013)

I really advocate keeping the soil optimally moist. I mean, if you looked at two scenarios:

Soil constant perfect moisture level

Soil intermittently dried out

I think scenario #1 will have a LOT more going on microbially. While they don't die in the dry, they don't thrive. Sort of an emergency stasis. That's why I love the blumats. Keeps the moisture optimal, and I really feel this keeps everything else burning on all 8 cyinders


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 12, 2013)

Rrog...I am absolutely a complete dumbass when it comes to being handy. How easy is it to hook up blumats? Does some of it have to be done professionally?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 12, 2013)

I still want to see blumats with air pots!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 12, 2013)

What do you guys think a really good cbd strain would be? I'm trying to find one that I can grow for 2 cancer patients. I think I may go with pennywise. 

I found a club that carries cage seeds too along with tga and cali connect. Ironically they are on the tga list. I didn't even check it before hand.


----------



## prosperian (Nov 12, 2013)

Rrog said:


> These fabric pots are very popular among some of the most respected growers I know, so it would be great to figure this out a bit before abandoning, maybe.


I've seen an improvement using airpots. Granted I use LED so I can go 4 to 5 days between watering, that's nice! Used to be every other day watering with the 400w HID. I also water with a 32 oz cup. By the time I make it around four or five plants, I can go back and add another cup. I do this about four times and I get a good even saturation with no air pockets in my five gallon Geopots and water doesn't leak out the sides.

I stay away from the Teas, only because the plants seem fine without it. Good, organic amended soil and water is working fine for me. Just keeping it simple, until I see a reason to change. Sometimes less is more, ya know?



_The microbes go dormant in completely dried out soil, right? _



Mad Hamish said:


> Not at all. They use what is called 'Hygroscopic water' and to remove that from soil you actually have to cook it, like in an oven. Even when your soil feels bone-dry, the microbes are thriving. As long as your roots are not getting air-pruned back into the pot there is no problem mate.


Love it when I learn something new!


----------



## Rrog (Nov 12, 2013)

Get more with less!!!


----------



## Trousers (Nov 12, 2013)

I should reserve judgement on the lined air pots in my tent. I just put clones in them last thursday and probably did not water them in completely. 


My new freebie bulb just burnt out, good thing I have 2 back up bulbs.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 12, 2013)

Rrog said:


> I really advocate keeping the soil optimally moist. I mean, if you looked at two scenarios:
> 
> Soil constant perfect moisture level
> 
> ...


I can't argue with that. 

I have such a tight space that for me to have blumats, I would have to link a couple 5 gallon tanks on the wall that would feed the blumat lines. Then I would not be able to gain any weight at all.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 12, 2013)

You have no water supply nearby? Well or municipal?

I will help you cog this through if you want. I've set up BM with straight well as well as well through RO. My next room is a single RO filtered well water, through the BM pressure reducer, then on to the drippers. 

It's simpler than it sounds. Again, I can offer an opinion on anything you're interested in. I just hate seeing you move away from what I know in my heart is a good thing. 

Plus you maybe need to change the soil mix to hold more water, but the drippers will make this a real yawner...

I don't mean to pester, but I'd sure like you to give this another whirl.

What say ye?


----------



## Trousers (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm in my furnace room and have a very limited amount of space. To set up blumats would be a crazy amount of work right now. 
I'm going to see how the airpots lined with landscape fabric do. Thanks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 12, 2013)

hyroot said:


> What do you guys think a really good cbd strain would be? I'm trying to find one that I can grow for 2 cancer patients. I think I may go with pennywise.
> 
> I found a club that carries cage seeds too along with tga and cali connect. Ironically they are on the tga list. I didn't even check it before hand.


Harlequin was bred to be max CBD. Bodhi had a Harlequin BX, not sure if it is available at the moment. Gage Green have a Harlequin x OG called Freedom Baby or Harlequin Jo (Jo is the Joseph OG, their OG stud). They do NOT guarantee every pheno as high CBD, they are very clear about that, but the ones that are test pretty bloody high. Those are the only purposefully bred CBD strains I know about.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Harlequin was bred to be max CBD. Bodhi had a Harlequin BX, not sure if it is available at the moment. Gage Green have a Harlequin x OG called Freedom Baby or Harlequin Jo (Jo is the Joseph OG, their OG stud). They do NOT guarantee every pheno as high CBD, they are very clear about that, but the ones that are test pretty bloody high. Those are the only purposefully bred CBD strains I know about.


that's why I was thinking pennywise. Harlequin x space queen. They show lab reports for different phenos. Around 11% thc 13% cbd. That much cbd should counter act the high. Which the people im looking to do this for will like since they don't smoke. Hopefully they can hold on til I get it and its done. I have some red clover coming in the mail. I don't know how long that takes to flower. You can make a tea from the flowers and drink it. It battles cancer cells in the same way cbd does. That should be ready before any strain. I will check cage's too. Where I'm going to get the strain is a dispensary that only sells seeds. They carry strains from both companies.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 13, 2013)

Rrog said:


> You have no water supply nearby? Well or municipal?
> 
> I will help you cog this through if you want. I've set up BM with straight well as well as well through RO. My next room is a single RO filtered well water, through the BM pressure reducer, then on to the drippers.
> 
> ...


You'll be helping me with my spring setup I hope.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 13, 2013)

Gand...you said you use Coast of Maine products right?


----------



## Rrog (Nov 13, 2013)

You know it GdG!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 13, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Gand...you said you use Coast of Maine products right?


Yeah. I really like them. Keep it local.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Harlequin was bred to be max CBD. Bodhi had a Harlequin BX, not sure if it is available at the moment. Gage Green have a Harlequin x OG called Freedom Baby or Harlequin Jo (Jo is the Joseph OG, their OG stud). They do NOT guarantee every pheno as high CBD, they are very clear about that, but the ones that are test pretty bloody high. Those are the only purposefully bred CBD strains I know about.


There is a variety here in CO that used to be called "Hippy's Disappointment" then a young girl began using it for siezures - she went from something like 300 a week to one a week, it saved her life.

It is now called Charlotte's Web.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 13, 2013)

You're lucky! I'm looking for something local until my worm bin is ready. Nothing good here at all...or anything I trust. There's a store 20 min. from me that carries Schults premium compost and manure. My grow shop also has gnat infested lobster compost lol and Alaskan Humus. I already have a bag of red wiggler castings. Thinking about combing bagged castings with Alaskan humus. What do you higher ups think?[h=2][/h]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2013)

CALLING ALL GURUS!

I need your help with something. We have got higher, MUCH higher than normal humidity here than we have ever had this time of year. It is supposed to be below 55 most of the time. Staying around 70. This has made that dampening off on my outdoor seedlings is about to become a reality. I just know it. I can see the signs in how they are stretching. Usually, I would deal with this using H2O2. This will kill my micro herd. I do not want this. If I have to, it is the road I will take. 
We have a huge storm coming in 2 days. I am expecting INCHES of rain. Guys, this is BAD. I can move them under cover for the rain, not a problem. The problem is that soil is refusing to dry. I have enough aerating material in there to at least not be suffocating them. But like I said, dampening off is now a real threat. 
So, no H2O2, how will you treat your seedlings in a preventative fashion in conditions such as this? It is damn near going tropical out here. Climate change is catching me with my pants down. And not in a funny way. It is aiming for my rear.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 13, 2013)

Do you have clonex gel or the like? Aloe gel? Post a few pictures. I have been there Hamish. I almost killed the SM and Alex by damping off.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 13, 2013)

hyroot said:


> that's why I was thinking pennywise. Harlequin x space queen. They show lab reports for different phenos. Around 11% thc 13% cbd. That much cbd should counter act the high. Which the people im looking to do this for will like since they don't smoke. Hopefully they can hold on til I get it and its done. I have some red clover coming in the mail. I don't know how long that takes to flower. You can make a tea from the flowers and drink it. It battles cancer cells in the same way cbd does. That should be ready before any strain. I will check cage's too. Where I'm going to get the strain is a dispensary that only sells seeds. They carry strains from both companies.


One thing to consider here with regards to high cbd strains...

I have a friend that is growing cannatonic #4. I have grown this strain as well before getting my hands on Valentinex. He has his flowers tested at a local lab, and he has been tinkering with flowering times. His conclusions through the lab tests is that cbd peaks much sooner than thc. If left to flower the full 9 weeks, his lab results are coming back at 1.5% thc, and 14% cbd. He has taken samples at 7 weeks and 8 weeks and had those tested as well. He is finding that the thc levels are considerably lower in the 7 and 8 week samples, but the cbd levels have been pretty constant. IOW, if you harvest a 9 week strain a 7 weeks, you're likely to find significantly lower levels of thc with cbd levels being near peak. This is obviously important if you're dealing with someone who only wants the therapeutic benefits of the cbd but does not want the "high" from the thc.

I wish you guys lived closer. The valentinex is supposed to register at 1% thc and 25% cbd. I will be getting these flowers tested to make sure I'm not having smoke blown up my arse.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 13, 2013)

Hamish, where did you find your info on soil microbes thriving in dry soil? I'm not trying to call you out here, but honestly that runs counter to everything I've read on the subject. I think this topic deserves more discussion. If you're right, then that would be a game-changer for a lot of people. Watering less is very appealing to me.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Do you have clonex gel or the like? Aloe gel? Post a few pictures. I have been there Hamish. I almost killed the SM and Alex by damping off.


 I didn't have the opportunity to get pics. Working on a badass contract and I could JUST get to check on them before dark. I am getting up at 04:30 to tend the outdoor babies, reporting for duty at 07:00 sharp. Aloe I have abundance of mate. Absolutely no shortage at all. I have no cloning gel but I do have a super potent Dutch powder called Rhizopon. Kicks Clonex in the balls pretty hard. I also have a willow tree, I can get willow water going NOW. It will be strong enough to root anything by the time I get up. 
Should I pack a little aloe gel around the stems? I can do this very quickly, I will go harvest a fat leaf right now using a torch.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hamish, where did you find your info on soil microbes thriving in dry soil? I'm not trying to call you out here, but honestly that runs counter to everything I've read on the subject. I think this topic deserves more discussion. If you're right, then that would be a game-changer for a lot of people. Watering less is very appealing to me.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


Teaming With Microbes

EDIT: Give me a few minutes and I will reference the exact page...


----------



## Javadog (Nov 13, 2013)

I thought that a dry-cycle also lead to a increased oxygen-cycle, 
and that this might benefit the plant. Not clear on this one though...

Mad, if you can move the plants "in" then perhaps you can give them
a fan for a few days? (indirect, or as needed by the babies)

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I thought that a dry-cycle also lead to a increased oxygen-cycle,
> and that this might benefit the plant. Not clear on this one though...
> 
> Mad, if you can move the plants "in" then perhaps you can give them
> ...


 I am considering this JD  Only problem is, I will need them to hit dark EXACTLY as it gets dark outside, which is going to be a bit hard. At our latitude, they need only a day or two under 18/4 and WILL flower as soon as I move them back outside. Weird I know. I have used this phenomenon to force early crops before. I am about to do it again with some DB. I can take clones outside last week November or first week Dec ONLY if I want them to continue in veg. 

Stow: Page 32 of Teaming With Microbes explains how micro life relies on hydroscopic water, and actually does not live in cappilary water. Cappilary water gets sucked up by the roots, hence it will move the microbes with it. Hydroscopic water forms a thin film via the laws of adhesion, and it is this layer surrounding all soil particles that micro life uses to move around in. It also explains that this adhesive bond is so strong that to remove it will require actually cooking your soil. As long as hydroscopic water is there, micro life will indeed remain unaffected. A slight dry cycle of a day or what cannot remove much of it. It is not enough to be taken up by roots, so your plant will wilt before your micro herd dies off.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 13, 2013)

Soap box please-

Maybe we're over-thinking a bit. You can't "less water" your way around this. Think about it. Intuitively, would the soil system work better in wet or almost dry? Will the microbes die off completely? Nope, as they're resilient. But we're not talking about if they live or die. We're discussing if they're working optimally or in some semi-dormancy. Optimal microbial activity does not mean clinging to life in a micro-layer of water. 

I'm not so sure the micro-water layer survival isn't analogous to the fire blankets fire-fighters use. I can work, but no one is working optimally while under one. It's a state of emergency. Bad analogy, but makes a point, maybe.

EDIT- I will also say from personal experience that the constant moisture is an optimal situation. Look at the multi-year Blumat thread on IC. I don't think there's one out of the hundreds on BM posters that didn't immediately see an improvement just from achieving constant moisture level throughout grow. That's a big grower testimonial right there. Not one of us BM-ers would say wet / dry is better.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 13, 2013)

^^^This is why I started mulching! Let's see those pesties even try it.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 13, 2013)

I will say that watering is a complete pain in the ass. A tea when I feel like it is one thing, but a watering schedule is a ball and chain.

I completely get why it would be sweet to water a lot less.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2013)

You guys are awesome. Seeing as I cannot + rep anybody, here are some pics dedicated to you individually:

This one is for my man Myco. It is my LVBK keeper, just going into flower. Look, I stole your training tech!







For my bro Gandalf, always bringing on the frost:







Red, this one is as batty as you are. Look at those crazy pistils. She is going absolutely batshit in a good way 







St0w, this girl is solid as a rock. You can beat somebody to death with it. Including you neighbour.







This girl has just been doing everything RIGHT. So Rrog this one's for you mate. 







Me and this one here had a disagreement. She was the first to show the K def. We get along just fine now. For Hyroot:







This one was the last to come into flower, but is just as awesome as the rest. So the the newest member of the Circle Of Green, JD:


----------



## Rrog (Nov 13, 2013)

What a funny post! I like that you're arming St0w with a bud-bat!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2013)

Rrog said:


> Soap box please-
> 
> Maybe we're over-thinking a bit. You can't "less water" your way around this. Think about it. Intuitively, would the soil system work better in wet or almost dry? Will the microbes die off completely? Nope, as they're resilient. But we're not talking about if they live or die. We're discussing if they're working optimally or in some semi-dormancy. Optimal microbial activity does not mean clinging to life in a micro-layer of water.
> 
> ...


 Oh with this I fully agree! My point was just putting Trousers' mind at ease a little about his micro life in his fast-drying pots. SHIT. I forgot Trousers' pic. Dammit. Back in a mo....

Here we go, Trousers, one of the few people that made me laugh so hard I literally fell over. This pic refuses to not be sideways. I fed it happy water. If it keeps this up it will be getting the unhappy water and a stern talking to.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am considering this JD  Only problem is, I will need them to hit dark EXACTLY as it gets dark outside, which is going to be a bit hard. At our latitude, they need only a day or two under 18/4 and WILL flower as soon as I move them back outside. Weird I know. I have used this phenomenon to force early crops before. I am about to do it again with some DB. I can take clones outside last week November or first week Dec ONLY if I want them to continue in veg.
> 
> Stow: Page 32 of Teaming With Microbes explains how micro life relies on hydroscopic water, and actually does not live in cappilary water. Cappilary water gets sucked up by the roots, hence it will move the microbes with it. Hydroscopic water forms a thin film via the laws of adhesion, and it is this layer surrounding all soil particles that micro life uses to move around in. It also explains that this adhesive bond is so strong that to remove it will require actually cooking your soil. As long as hydroscopic water is there, micro life will indeed remain unaffected. A slight dry cycle of a day or what cannot remove much of it. It is not enough to be taken up by roots, so your plant will wilt before your micro herd dies off.


OK. I happen to have it with me in my car. I re-read the page, and I see where they mention the importance of watering the soil which pushes stale air out and exchanges it with fresh air. 

I think I'm confusing what's considered optimal conditions with sufficient conditions. I'd agree that a day or so of dry soil conditions won't necessarily harm the micro-life, but I'd argue that they won't thrive under those conditions. More to your point of dormancy, I would venture to say that you are correct. A day or so of dry soil would not cause dormancy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> OK. I happen to have it with me in my car. I re-read the page, and I see where they mention the importance of watering the soil which pushes stale air out and exchanges it with fresh air.
> 
> I think I'm confusing what's considered optimal conditions with sufficient conditions. I'd agree that a day or so of dry soil conditions won't necessarily harm the micro-life, but I'd argue that they won't thrive under those conditions. More to your point of dormancy, I would venture to say that you are correct. A day or so of dry soil would not cause dormancy.


 All these things keep coming in the way but I need to get my microscope a little higher on my priority list! It is the only way to REALLY KNOW. I can't wait till I can have a close and personal look. Until then, it is all just fascinating ideas. New Goal: Buy scope from Microbeman before Christmas.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> You guys are awesome. Seeing as I cannot + rep anybody, here are some pics dedicated to you individually:
> 
> This one is for my man Myco. It is my LVBK keeper, just going into flower. Look, I stole your training tech!
> 
> ...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice pics and witty Ham. One of my fav posts!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 13, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> All these things keep coming in the way but I need to get my microscope a little higher on my priority list! It is the only way to REALLY KNOW. I can't wait till I can have a close and personal look. Until then, it is all just fascinating ideas. New Goal: Buy scope from Microbeman before Christmas.


You and me both. I would love to be able to put my ACT's under a scope a visually verify the things we are assuming. Until then I sleep well at night knowing that MM has done the work for us already!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 13, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> OK. I happen to have it with me in my car. I re-read the page, and I see where they mention the importance of watering the soil which pushes stale air out and exchanges it with fresh air.
> 
> I think I'm confusing what's considered optimal conditions with sufficient conditions. I'd agree that a day or so of dry soil conditions won't necessarily harm the micro-life, but I'd argue that they won't thrive under those conditions. More to your point of dormancy, I would venture to say that you are correct. A day or so of dry soil would not cause dormancy.


I just re-read that page too lol. They survive...not thrive. Don't know how long they could go without becoming dormant though...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> You and me both. I would love to be able to put my ACT's under a scope a visually verify the things we are assuming. Until then I sleep well at night knowing that MM has done the work for us already!


 Hang on, good point... Could always ask him to show us pics of the SOIL up close and personal in various states. That would be badass. I would love to feed ACT according to when the soil NEEDS it. And know exactly when that need arises. Nonono... Get the scope MH, get the scope...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I just re-read that page too lol. They survive...not thrive. Don't know how long they could go without becoming dormant though...


 Well I doubt Trousers was letting it get quite THAT dry... As long as hydroscopic water is not reduced, which I doubt is happening in a day, I still hold there will be zero damage to his micro herd. If they were thriving before, they'll be thriving now. Just my 2 cents guys. But like I said, proof is in the pudding, one needs to actually examine this and see.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 13, 2013)

Trousers example is a good one to highlight here. I would agree that if this were an isolated incident where maybe he forgot to water one night and his soil dried out, then really no harm done. If I understand his problem/question though, that wasn't really the case. He was having wet/dry cycles constantly due to low rh and fabric pots... which to me would not be good. At least not optimal. I'm not saying that his micro-friends would go dormant, but they wouldn't be firing on all 8 cylinders.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 13, 2013)

Great pictures Hamish. Those are really packing on the frost.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 13, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Great pictures Hamish. Those are really packing on the frost.


I concur. Beautiful looking plants Hamish. Your pics have me very excited to see what comes of my Bodhi beans!

edit: Do you make hash Hamish? Those fan leaves are already covered in frost. This could be an epic hash run from those girls!


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 13, 2013)

You always bring the class Hamish. Your plants are out-of-this-world frosty bro. Can't wait to see them right before harvest. Bud Porn!
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Trousers (Nov 13, 2013)

Here is a video about the girl who was saved by marijuana:

[video=youtube;qQzyfYfq1WY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQzyfYfq1WY[/video]


[h=1]Marijuana stops child's severe seizures
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/07/health/charlotte-child-medical-marijuana/?hpt=us_c2[/h]


Anyone who is against medical marijuana can eat a dick.

I get so mad that children in this country have died from that type of epilepsy when cannabis can keep the seizures at bay.

The poor child went from 300 seizures a week to 2-3 a month. 
She is living and thriving now thanks to low thc, high cbd cannabis.

I could not imagine watching my child go through such hell. 

sorry for the rant

/soapbox

[h=1][/h]


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 13, 2013)

We just had a family move to Colorado from a local town in my non-medical state because CBDs were the only thing to stop their 17 month old child's seizures. 

I hate living where I do, it's ridiculous.


----------



## May11th (Nov 13, 2013)

I only been smoking for a year and its already helped slow down my pollup formation in my intestines and stomach and rectum, I developed 0 over the psst yr, coming from a 24yr old who went surgery 4 yrs ago for having over 300 pollups and had to have a major colostomy surgery to cure me, they removed alot of tissue and marijiana could be a benefit to my disease, I have a disease called F.a.p. its genetic and has no cure. My grandpa died at age 37 , my mom nearly died at 35 and with all ny pollups at age 20 I would of died by age 30 of cancer if left untreated, if I would of been a stoner growing up I may not of ever had to have that surgery. I may of had 50 pollups instead of 500. Who knows but it helps me w pain and discomfort and anxiety and helps me get in better moods. I plan to move to where its legal and better my life.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 13, 2013)

Trying to figure out how much, my strains I'm running now, they need. I've been doing less then more to be safe, and they desperately needed fed, so I feed them today with a flowering nute recipe.

I know each plant/strain is different.

How often do you organic guys normal feed nute teas? For a general rule of thumb. I'm thinking at least once every two weeks if not more.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 13, 2013)

I only do nute teas during veg. once every 2 weeks or so. I just topdress enough at the beginning of flower to last all the way through. I do compost teas and seed sprout teas and the occasional botanical tea. I topdress vc every few weeks too


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 13, 2013)

Learning, okay. Still listening. Wrote that down.


----------



## May11th (Nov 13, 2013)

I been doing pretty much what hyroot said but im starting a new mix of soil up that I hope to just feed accts to, I enjoy making teas but im going to supply a good bit of nutes in the soil, I just got done with a rlo run that wasnt amended and it was very finicky, so going to a super soil route, 3 transplants, 1 in mild mix, 2 in half supersoil then hit them in flower w nearly all supersoil, 1 gal then 3 then 7. I may use up a few 10 and 20s but Im unsure if I need to.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 13, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Trousers example is a good one to highlight here. I would agree that if this were an isolated incident where maybe he forgot to water one night and his soil dried out, then really no harm done. If I understand his problem/question though, that wasn't really the case. He was having wet/dry cycles constantly due to low rh and fabric pots... which to me would not be good. At least not optimal. I'm not saying that his micro-friends would go dormant, but they wouldn't be firing on all 8 cylinders.


A case of agree to disagree from my side St0w. I phoned up a pathologist buddy that works at an agticultural lab. She reckons if soil microbes were that fragile they would not exist in the wild in most of South Africa. Looking at soil is her job. I trust her. Anyhow I am grumpy now. Lost 6 seedlings over night.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 13, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Trying to figure out how much, my strains I'm running now, they need. I've been doing less then more to be safe, and they desperately needed fed, so I feed them today with a flowering nute recipe.
> 
> I know each plant/strain is different.
> 
> How often do you organic guys normal feed nute teas? For a general rule of thumb. I'm thinking at least once every two weeks if not more.


I basically don't feed until cotyledon leaves start yellowing. 1/8-1/4 dose of whatever keeps is safe first feeding. Journal results for that strain. Microbes help the rest of the way, while steadily increasing nute amounts. You can feed nute teas every watering in small amounts or every other watering in increased amounts. Whatever floats your boat really. Once you got your ACT and nute teas down, than there's your enzymes and foliars  hope you have some time on your hands. End product will be worth it!


----------



## May11th (Nov 13, 2013)

Damn true hamish.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 13, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RedCarpetMatches again.





*


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 13, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RedCarpetMatches again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haaaa that's a first


----------



## hyroot (Nov 13, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> haaaa that's a first


savor it. Probably won't happen again for a long time... Lol


----------



## Streetwise Professor (Nov 13, 2013)

You're the man Gandalf.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 14, 2013)

Putting some theory to the test. Top dressed my seedlings with EWC. If good microbes beat down bad ones, this is probably the only line of defence. Lets see. I now miss my hydro rig. Never had deficiencies nor moulds or damping off etc. Just being honest here. Come March, the SoG will be kickin. Hydroton, ebb and flow. Max yields. Healthy and clean. I used to pull 800g per month. The rate at which plants grow in soil this will never happen. I need to talk to Genuity. Organic hydro seems like my future.


----------



## Streetwise Professor (Nov 14, 2013)

This thread makes me want to organic! and stuff.....................


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 14, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> haaaa that's a first




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RedCarpetMatches again.



*


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 14, 2013)

May11th said:


> I been doing pretty much what hyroot said but im starting a new mix of soil up that I hope to just feed accts to, I enjoy making teas but im going to supply a good bit of nutes in the soil, I just got done with a rlo run that wasnt amended and it was very finicky, so going to a super soil route, 3 transplants, 1 in mild mix, 2 in half supersoil then hit them in flower w nearly all supersoil, 1 gal then 3 then 7. I may use up a few 10 and 20s but Im unsure if I need to.
> View attachment 2893378View attachment 2893380View attachment 2893383View attachment 2893384View attachment 2893385View attachment 2893390View attachment 2893391View attachment 2893392




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to May11th again.



*


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 14, 2013)

I love top dressing!!! Why put the good stuff on the bottom?! I'm doing good with coco and VC/amendments on top. I keep it moist so microbes can do work. Just put some leaves on top to retain moisture.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 14, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Trying to figure out how much, my strains I'm running now, they need. I've been doing less then more to be safe, and they desperately needed fed, so I feed them today with a flowering nute recipe.
> 
> I know each plant/strain is different.
> 
> How often do you organic guys normal feed nute teas? For a general rule of thumb. I'm thinking at least once every two weeks if not more.


I find that my teas work best for me if I use them every 10 days. Sometimes it is every 7. It depends on the specific needs like you said.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about the seedlings Hamish. I've recently had a loss as well, hurts every time. Keep your head up bro, better times to come.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 14, 2013)

Ohai, Myco. Lurking, and all that good good stuffs. If you're looking to irradicate the Pinworms in your updates, try:

View attachment 2893647


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 14, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> haaaa that's a first


No it's not ..... I just haven't posted the little message.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 14, 2013)

May, the next time you head to that super-cool state directly north of you, let me know. I'm working with a strain that I suspect could offer a great deal of help with your ailments.....


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I only do nute teas during veg. once every 2 weeks or so. I just topdress enough at the beginning of flower to last all the way through. I do compost teas and seed sprout teas and the occasional botanical tea. I topdress vc every few weeks too


I have read of the sprout teas, where one blends just popped sprouts and
uses the resulting amino acid broth (immediately, yes?) as a tea.

What I am not as clear on is the different schedules on which each of the various
types of teas (compost, nute, sprout (are there others to list here?)) can/should be used.

Can anyone comment on the big picture?

Also, what is "vc" above?

Thanks for the time.

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 14, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> May, the next time you head to that super-cool state directly north of you, let me know. I'm working with a strain that I suspect could offer a great deal of help with your ailments.....


Noooo! Stay with me May  As soon as we can go legit, we'll have a great head start on the "synthetic" rest! Plus the Buckeyes are much better than...I forget their team name they suck so bad. Just watch Hardcore Pawn Shop before making a decision.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 14, 2013)

VC = Vermicompost. My fave.

Personally I like enzyme teas and a gourmet VC. I don't ACT, even though I'm a gadget guy. But I applaud those that use ACT.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 14, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Noooo! Stay with me May  As soon as we can go legit, we'll have a great head start on the "synthetic" rest! Plus the Buckeyes are much better than...I forget their team name they suck so bad. Just watch Hardcore Pawn Shop before making a decision.


Ahh Red, don't get me wrong here. I'm not looking for a roomey here or anything. You two love birds can keep kickin it. Just figured if he's ever up this way for a visit I might be able to hook him up.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 14, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ahh Red, don't get me wrong here. I'm not looking for a roomey here or anything. You two love birds can keep kickin it. Just figured if he's ever up this way for a visit I might be able to hook him up.


LOL! Just wanted to take a shot at the Wolverines


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 14, 2013)

Rrog said:


> VC = Vermicompost. My fave.
> 
> Personally I like enzyme teas and a gourmet VC. I don't ACT, even though I'm a gadget guy. But I applaud those that use ACT.


I am starting to kinda feel the same Rrog. VC is close on miraculous. The seedlings look a LOT happier after I got some around the base. I am starting to feel this is the only microbial boost I want to use. I have some concerns with ACT. One being that it can SERIOUSLY affect pH. I think VC in the soil cook and some top-dressed will have the effect of them multiplying in a natural and balanced way. In a sense, ACT is like hydro, you are forcing a LOT in there. Force feeding microbes to the soil. 

With an ACT, there is a phase of over-abundance. Most of the critters are going to go dormant or die off. Too many fungi or bacteria and it can swing acidic or alkaline. 

I am finding uses for ACT in other places: One was a heap of sun-baked soil, and I mean baked for a few YEARS in the sun. I fed it ACT because I knew there was no life left in it. It has made an amazing difference! It drains better, smells better, feels better, and is growing the biggest Canary Creeper I have ever seen. 

Another is a patch of clay soil that everything used to struggle in. Fed it ACT, drainage improved, I saw earthworms in a few days, and finally the plants are growing at a decent rate. 

I feel nute teas will have a place in my garden for a long time to come. I like extracting the goodness from organic pellets to make it available to the soil/plants FAST, without cooking the soil. Until I have my soil dialled in, this is going to be a tool I use OFTEN. It is easing the bumps of the learning curve. A fair amount of experimentation is going on as far as my soils go, due to the fact I cannot really follow many recipes I find. Availability of products mostly. And it is a helluva lot cheaper than bottle feeding. And just overall more friendly. 

But trust me when I say, come next summer for you guys, I am going to blow your minds with ORGANIC HYDRO! I am really pumped up on the idea.

EDIT: The only thing I refuse to do is feed salt-based. That is why I kicked Hydro. I still believe I can get better results in hydro, BUT, knowing how nasty the salts are to the earth and that they sink down to the water table from my run-off, not cool. I just can't do that to my planet. I have to take care of my planet. It is where I keep all my stuff.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have to take care of my planet. It is where I keep all my stuff.


Most people think the Earth is their stuff, I like your take Hamish. 
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## May11th (Nov 14, 2013)

Stow, I was actually thinking of heading up to lansing either this weekend or next. I plan to go to htg supply and pick up a new big ass hood, a Parabolic refelector, worm castings and a few other small stuff. That would be awesome, I could bring you a few things also, I have lavender x blueberry seeds id like to somehow give you guys to try out, also stow if you from the mid to southern part id highly recommend you check out the boys at cultivation innovstions, very good hydro shop, they know their stuff and are great guys, I always sit and chat w them for a hour before I head home.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 14, 2013)

May11th said:


> Stow, I was actually thinking of heading up to lansing either this weekend or next. I plan to go to htg supply and pick up a new big ass hood, a Parabolic refelector, worm castings and a few other small stuff. That would be awesome, I could bring you a few things also, I have lavender x blueberry seeds id like to somehow give you guys to try out, also stow if you from the mid to southern part id highly recommend you check out the boys at cultivation innovstions, very good hydro shop, they know their stuff and are great guys, I always sit and chat w them for a hour before I head home.


Shoot me a pm when you get a date set. I'm heading out to see another RIU member that has brain cancer to help him out a bit. He's not too far from Lansing, so I'll be out that way. I'm tentatively planning for the 24'th.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 14, 2013)

Regarding ACT's:

I don't use them often. I really like inoculating my soil with an ACT while it's "cooking". I figure with all of the dry organic amendments that have been added to the soil, it can't hurt to send in the cavalry to get to work on breaking that stuff down. I've been adding one during veg, and another one during early flower as well.

I think there are a couple more solid reasons to use an ACT. I would say if you're short on castings, it's a good way to stretch them out and make the best use of what otherwise would be an insufficient amount of vermicompost. Another thing that I've seen MM bring up a couple times too is that ACT's are a nutrient boost of sorts if you think about it. A plant derives it's nutrients through the death and deification of soil microbes. Here is a quote from MM regarding the uses of an ACT.....

"1/ to provide a quick nutrient kick to the rhizosphere. This works mainly because as the flagellates (protozoa) consume the *bacteria/archaea they utilize only 10 to 40% of the energy intake for their sustenance and the remaining 60 to 90% is expelled as ionic form nutrient which is directly bio-available to the roots of the plants. This is known as &#8216;the microbial nutrient loop (cycle)&#8217;."


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 14, 2013)

Well I like them and I'll just put up with you lesser people.  Off to transplant.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 14, 2013)

You guys are so lucky to live within driving distance.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 14, 2013)

North East Ohio,North West Ohio, and the good gentlemen in Michigan. It's the mid-west emerald triangle !

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 14, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Well I like them and I'll just put up with you lesser people.  Off to transplant.


That is what I like about you. You're not scared to associate with us peasantry. 



st0wandgrow said:


> Regarding ACT's:
> 
> I don't use them often. I really like inoculating my soil with an ACT while it's "cooking". I figure with all of the dry organic amendments that have been added to the soil, it can't hurt to send in the cavalry to get to work on breaking that stuff down. I've been adding one during veg, and another one during early flower as well.
> 
> ...


 I also make pretty heavy use of it during soil cooks. And I LOVE it as a foliar. Plants really, really dig it. Good point about using it to stretch your EWC a bit.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 14, 2013)

tea's are my friend


----------



## May11th (Nov 14, 2013)

Random pics of the day.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks really sharp May.  I am going to start to scrog with these bean pole kush plants.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 14, 2013)

*SBD X FB. *Assorted phenos.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 14, 2013)

*SBD x FB. *Assorted phenos. 


























*Starlet Kush. 
*


----------



## prosperian (Nov 14, 2013)

^^^ Damn, real nice Gandalf. Favorite pic...crystal craziness below.


----------



## May11th (Nov 14, 2013)

Alright guys have a issue, my soil run off is near 4, its newly made soil and it is for vegging plants, should I take plants out and redo soil? What woild be a good rhing to raise ph and keep it there? It has dolomite lime and Oyster shell added, would I have to add more?


----------



## May11th (Nov 14, 2013)

This is in a peat moss mix, I just read that you want to add 1-1.5 cups per 5 gallons? If this is correct then im way off. I may be using a 1/3 per 5 gallon.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2013)

May11th said:


> Alright guys have a issue, my soil run off is near 4, its newly made soil and it is for vegging plants, should I take plants out and redo soil? What woild be a good rhing to raise ph and keep it there? It has dolomite lime and Oyster shell added, would I have to add more?


How long did you cook it for May? Sounds like it is a bit 'raw' still. 2 tbs of dolomite lime per gal should be plenty


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> *SBD x FB. *Assorted phenos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perfectly timed fade it seems too. Killer work as always mate!!


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 15, 2013)

You can always rely on this thread for the best Bud Porn on R.I.U. Looking killer Gandalf, just killer bro! Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 15, 2013)

May11th said:


> Alright guys have a issue, my soil run off is near 4, its newly made soil and it is for vegging plants, should I take plants out and redo soil? What woild be a good rhing to raise ph and keep it there? It has dolomite lime and Oyster shell added, would I have to add more?


How much peat's in your mix? What is the mix? Think you'll be fine on the lime with the oyster shell, and whatever else you added. Peat will leach tannins. I never check run off.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

May11th said:


> This is in a peat moss mix, I just read that you want to add 1-1.5 cups per 5 gallons? If this is correct then im way off. I may be using a 1/3 per 5 gallon.


Are you going by the Rev's mix? It does call for adding a high amount of lime. I cooked my mix for 100+ days. When I was mixing things together I had to read it a few times to believe it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2013)

Have a look at this:

http://www.yr.no/kart/#lat=-51.98816&lon=30.71777&zoom=3&laga=nedbør&proj=900913

Holy crap! Southern African summers are supposed to be bone dry. This is pretty huge. I am in one of the super-dark blue bits on the southern coast. Hope it passes by Sunday, but wind speeds are pretty low for that amount of water fallin'. Hello flash floods. Thank gods my seedlings have a roof.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

May11th said:


> Alright guys have a issue, my soil run off is near 4, its newly made soil and it is for vegging plants, should I take plants out and redo soil? What woild be a good rhing to raise ph and keep it there? It has dolomite lime and Oyster shell added, would I have to add more?


 If you have *good* homemade vermicompost you could probably get away with a generous top-dress of just that. If not, you can go to Home Depot and pick up some calcium carbonate (Lily Miller Sweet) and some garden gypsum. Then add equal parts of both to ewc or soil and top dress. This will take a bit to correct itself doing it that way. In the interim you could add some calmag at 5-10ml per gallon to straighten it out some as well. I went too light on liming agents on my first batches of soil too. The girls looked a little neglected for a while but the crops turned out nice in the end.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> If you have *good* homemade vermicompost you could probably get away with a generous top-dress of just that. If not, you can go to Home Depot and pick up some calcium carbonate (Lily Miller Sweet) and some garden gypsum. Then add equal parts of both to ewc or soil and top dress. This will take a bit to correct itself doing it that way. In the interim you could add some calmag at 5-10ml per gallon to straighten it out some as well. I went too light on liming agents on my first batches of soil too. The girls looked a little neglected for a while but the crops turned out nice in the end.


 Is there anything EWC CAN"T do?! I am amazed over and over again. Take St0w's advice May. EWC does seem to work for everything. It is pure health shat out by worms.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Is there anything EWC CAN"T do?! I am amazed over and over again. Take St0w's advice May. EWC does seem to work for everything. It is pure health shat out by worms.


They are amazing little critters aren't they? They are super easy to take care of too. I'm adding another bin soon....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Are you going by the Rev's mix? It does call for adding a high amount of lime. I cooked my mix for 100+ days. When I was mixing things together I had to read it a few times to believe it.


How many cups of lime per sf does the rev suggest?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 15, 2013)

Stowandgrow translates to knowandfollow


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 15, 2013)

While we're waiting on May...I have a potential issue in my Secret Jardin. Ten'ts 5 x 5 in the cold basement with LEDs. I added a heater that keeps it between 72-80* . RH is hard too keep up tho. I have a Vicks small room humidifier blasting continuously, and can only get up to 40%. It's usually around 30-35%. I've tried to re-position humidifier and fans several ways with no improvement. Am I just being too OCD, or is there a better way?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> How many cups of lime per sf does the rev suggest?


Per 8 gallons (1cft) he calls for:

3/4 cup of ground oyster shells
1/2 cup od dolomite lime powder
1 3/4 cup prilled dolomite lime


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> While we're waiting on May...I have a potential issue in my Secret Jardin. Ten'ts 5 x 5 in the cold basement with LEDs. I added a heater that keeps it between 72-80* . RH is hard too keep up tho. I have a Vicks small room humidifier blasting continuously, and can only get up to 40%. It's usually around 30-35%. I've tried to re-position humidifier and fans several ways with no improvement. Am I just being too OCD, or is there a better way?


It's tough this time of year. If you can leave your tent sealed up that would help some. Also if you have the room you could leave a couple buckets of water in there. When I was growing ebb and flow that was one nice thing with all of the standing water in the reservoirs. You might want to consider brewing your teas in there too if you have the space to do it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Per 8 gallons (1cft) he calls for:
> 
> 3/4 cup of ground oyster shells
> 1/2 cup od dolomite lime powder
> 1 3/4 cup prilled dolomite lime


Holy shit! I'm nowhere near that much. Have to assume that my ewc are making up the difference. I really need to get some coco coir in the mix. You're using some, right?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> While we're waiting on May...I have a potential issue in my Secret Jardin. Ten'ts 5 x 5 in the cold basement with LEDs. I added a heater that keeps it between 72-80* . RH is hard too keep up tho. I have a Vicks small room humidifier blasting continuously, and can only get up to 40%. It's usually around 30-35%. I've tried to re-position humidifier and fans several ways with no improvement. Am I just being too OCD, or is there a better way?


The winter can be a pain in the ass in basements. The low RH is a thing of beauty to pests. Can you get another Vicks or two or a larger humdifier?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Holy shit! I'm nowhere near that much. Have to assume that my ewc are making up the difference. I really need to get some coco coir in the mix. You're using some, right?


Base mix:

1 part high quality mix like Coast of Maine Bar Harbor blend (Root's Organic like)
1 part coco
1 part perlite or the like
1 part ewc

Rrog just about shit himself when he saw it. I am skeptical too even now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Stowandgrow translates to knowandfollow


Maybe in Ohio. In Michigan it translates to "ReadeverythingthatRrogsaysandfollow"


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Holy shit! I'm nowhere near that much. Have to assume that my ewc are making up the difference. I really need to get some coco coir in the mix. You're using some, right?


I'm cooking some soil up right now with coco to make up for less drainage material! Getting my hopes up just thinking about it. 

My mix is (mind you my VC isn't done) 
2 parts bagged EWC
1 part Black Gold Garden Compost
2 parts coco
1 part crushed lava rock (1/4'-1/2" in size) only 15% of mix

Kept amendments on the* light* side due to less cooking time. List includes...seabird guano, high N guano, neem meal, kelp, a little alfalfa, dolo lime 1/2 cup per cft, crab shell meal, fish bone meal, and I'm going to just rely on kelp for traces...no rock dust. 

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'm cooking some soil up right now with coco to make up for less drainage material! Getting my hopes up just thinking about it.
> 
> My mix is (mind you my VC isn't done)
> 2 parts bagged EWC
> ...


Rrog, CC, MM usually recommend 1/3 peat (or coco in your case), 1/3 compost, 1/3 aeration. You seem heavy on the compost/vermicompost, and light on aeration. Could be an all together different deal using coco though, so you might not need as much aeration. A good idea for that might be to add some bio-char. Go to a grocery store an buy a bag of Cowboy brand charcoal. Break it up in to 1/4"-1/2" pieces, and charge it in an alfalfa tea for 48 hours. This will provide aeration, and will also supply bio-available N to your girls throughout the grow.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 15, 2013)

You forgot to have him piss in the bag of charcoal.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

Rrog said:


> You forgot to have him piss in the bag of charcoal.


Ha! That's right.

Red, just for you I will make a trip down to your god-forsaken state and piss on your charcoal for you.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> While we're waiting on May...I have a potential issue in my Secret Jardin. Ten'ts 5 x 5 in the cold basement with LEDs. I added a heater that keeps it between 72-80* . RH is hard too keep up tho. I have a Vicks small room humidifier blasting continuously, and can only get up to 40%. It's usually around 30-35%. I've tried to re-position humidifier and fans several ways with no improvement. Am I just being too OCD, or is there a better way?


 Right now, I will gladly trade your position for mine wowa... Flower room RH at 77. This is during lights off. I took my little dim green torch in there to check up on it. Got the A/C KICKING to dry things out a bit, soon as lights come on the combo of A/C and dry heat will bring it down to 60 I hope. If not, helllooooo power bill, I will pump the A/C even more and add a space heater. 

It is supposed to be summer. EEEK.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

How are the Grape Puff doing st0w?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ha! That's right.
> 
> Red, just for you I will make a trip down to your god-forsaken state and piss on your charcoal for you.


I'll light it as you do so  Won't have to worry about trimming again lol.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> How are the Grape Puff doing st0w?


Doing well. They get the flip to 12/12 in about a week. They're pretty thirsty plants. Definitely sucking up more H2O than anything else I've got going. Figure I'll post up some pics when bud sites start forming. Veg pics are kinda boring


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Right now, I will gladly trade your position for mine wowa... Flower room RH at 77. This is during lights off. I took my little dim green torch in there to check up on it. Got the A/C KICKING to dry things out a bit, soon as lights come on the combo of A/C and dry heat will bring it down to 60 I hope. If not, helllooooo power bill, I will pump the A/C even more and add a space heater.
> 
> It is supposed to be summer. EEEK.


I would buy a dehumidifier in case this ever happens again...or throw rice all over lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'll light it as you do so  Won't have to worry about trimming again lol.


 Yeah but you will have to live with that smell... Back in my really young days I put out a camp fire like that. DAMN. Never again. It is just well... DAMN. It honed like nothing on this planet before or since.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I would buy a dehumidifier in case this ever happens again...or throw rice all over lol.


 Rice can be bit of a double-edged sword. It can host pretty much any fungus. PM loves it. The first time I had the White Death it grew on rice I tried to use to dry out some soil. It also easily grows that weird green stuff that attacks mushrooms. I forget the name for it. I be Java or Myco know the name for that stuff. It is pretty nasty.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'll light it as you do so  Won't have to worry about trimming again lol.


I'll grab one of those Ohio State Buckeye piss targets. My aim isn't what it used to be.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Doing well. They get the flip to 12/12 in about a week. They're pretty thirsty plants. Definitely sucking up more H2O than anything else I've got going. Figure I'll post up some pics when bud sites start forming. Veg pics are kinda boring


Are you taking clones?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'll grab one of those Ohio State Buckeye piss targets. My aim isn't what it used to be.
> 
> View attachment 2895170


Are you really going to bring me into this?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Are you really going to bring me into this?



LOL!! OK, maybe a compromise would be a Michigan State Spartan one. Don't want to piss off an ex-footbal player.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Are you taking clones?


Yes. I'm going to have to settle for only one clone per plant and hope that they root. These plants have ZERO side branching going on. Just the merristem with some leaves .... no branches. Never seen that before. At this point in veg I would usually have several nice side branches to pull cuts from.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 15, 2013)

Gand your box is full...wonder why.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'll grab one of those Ohio State Buckeye piss targets. My aim isn't what it used to be.
> 
> View attachment 2895170


Haaaa!!! I'll save my funny pics after the 56-6 beatdown


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Haaaa!!! I'll save my funny pics after the 56-6 beatdown


How many points you giving me?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> How many points you giving me?


Well if my prediction is correct I'd say 49 LMAO! I'll be more 'rational' since it's one of the biggest rivalries in all sports...give ya 14


----------



## Javadog (Nov 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Rice can be bit of a double-edged sword. It can host pretty much any fungus. PM loves it. The first time I had the White Death it grew on rice I tried to use to dry out some soil. It also easily grows that weird green stuff that attacks mushrooms. I forget the name for it. I be Java or Myco know the name for that stuff. It is pretty nasty.


Trichoderma. The Forest Green Mold. The Borg. The Green Death. The "Board Shaker".

:0)

JD

P.S. I found this paper online, on how to culture bokashi starter.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yes. I'm going to have to settle for only one clone per plant and hope that they root. These plants have ZERO side branching going on. Just the merristem with some leaves .... no branches. Never seen that before. At this point in veg I would usually have several nice side branches to pull cuts from.


The plants are typical Kush poles. If you train them them you get the side branching. If untrained you will get a central cola with some grenades just below as short branches. I was just telling a friend that training is a must with Gage strains. What you do lose in weight you make up in pure dankness. I know Myco will pull off some sick yields with his training. Here is a typical Kush pole.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Gand your box is full...wonder why.



Sorry Red. I cleared it. 

Don't ever bet on the Mich game bro. I never ever run my mouth to a Mich fan. I know the days of loss to them well. They are like a snake man. They have as many sick athletes as we have too. As sick as it gets. I never look past anyone in the Big Ten or any of the power conferences.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Sorry Red. I cleared it.
> 
> Don't ever bet on the Mich game bro. I never ever run my mouth to a Mich fan. I know the days of loss to them well. They are like a snake man. They have as many sick athletes as we have too. As sick as it gets. I never look past anyone in the Big Ten or any of the power conferences.


Not this game. It's going to be a blood bath. Michigan has -69 yards rushing over the past two games. MINUS 69 yards! You could put Rrog and I in there at tailback and we'd make out better than that.

I've got tickets to that game. In a typical season you would never find tickets to this game. Right now people are giving them away. The Big House will be full of Buckeye fans. I think I'm going to wear my hockey helmet to this one.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Well if my prediction is correct I'd say 49 LMAO! I'll be more 'rational' since it's one of the biggest rivalries in all sports...give ya 14


Deal. If Michigan doesn't cover I will sport the buckeye logo on here for a week, and if they do cover (or win hardy har har) you will be sporting the Wolverine logo for a week.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> The plants are typical Kush poles. If you train them them you get the side branching. If untrained you will get a central cola with some grenades just below as short branches. I was just telling a friend that training is a must with Gage strains. What you do lose in weight you make up in pure dankness. I know Myco will pull off some sick yields with his training. Here is a typical Kush pole.



That makes sense. The Joseph OG is the Kush side, but what about the grape stomper end of things? Can I assume that I have all Jo-OG leaning phenos then?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

It's too bad the fans are giving their tickets away. Those boys will play hard. You never know. Iowa, NW, Cal, and Wisc, were all close. Hell Buffalo was closer than the score shows. I may take Mich and the points with this one.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> That makes sense. The Joseph OG is the Kush side, but what about the grape stomper end of things? Can I assume that I have all Jo-OG leaning phenos then?


Grape Stomper is Loompa's Headband x Sour Diesel crossed to Purple Urkle and an unknown strain. There is a ton of Chem fuel in any GS. What people are really looking for is the Purple Urkle x the unknown in the cross. It's not that hard to find the GS dom. I personally like it but I love the Chem doms too. Possibly more. 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grape_Stomper/Gage_Green_Genetics/

The big difference between the Headband and the Jo is sweetness of the terps. The Headband is a sweeter candy fuel than the Jo.


----------



## May11th (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok guys. I did add 1 cup of dolomite kime per cf. So now to let it cook. I need to run to a local store and buy some castings, I need to buy red wrigglers too yo start my own up, ill try to setup about 4 bins and stock pile that shit lol I was so pissed and stressed last niggt but I feel better after reading all the stuff you guys posted. So looks like ill top dress snd feed so oystershell teas or something.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 15, 2013)

May11th said:


> Ok guys. I did add 1 cup of dolomite kime per cf. So now to let it cook. I need to run to a local store and buy some castings, I need to buy red wrigglers too yo start my own up, ill try to setup about 4 bins and stock pile that shit lol I was so pissed and stressed last niggt but I feel better after reading all the stuff you guys posted. So looks like ill top dress snd feed so oystershell teas or something.


You better have some knock down dick-in-the-dirt meds ready for your roomey by November 30'th. 

If Michigan beats Ohio State he is going to need a nap.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 15, 2013)

I am using my Purple pheno Breeders' Boutiques' Engineers' Dream, Casey Jones x Deep Purple Querkle, in a bunch of my crosses to my Gage Sun Maiden and OB Rippers. Both have Grape Stomper in them. I want to put a little more candy in there. I have already pulled beans from the crosses. I was thinking of reversing my GS dom SMs and OBRs too but that may increase the odds of intersexing. I think I have lost my mind with this stuff but I love it.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 15, 2013)

I miss when OSU and Meeeshigan used to be a legit rivalry. Can't wait to see that logo stow! 

What do guys think about this for drainage...http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-4-inch-Bonsai-Lava-Rock-Maroon-3-5-Gallons-808-5-cu-in-21LBS-BonsaiJack-/291001116956?pt=US_Garden_Tools&hash=item43c104a91c&fol=af061bde261a509a8979a3a73b6c273d1567818436d4083426636ac528c9c11d#fol_seller_info

Damn...now that's a link!!!


----------



## May11th (Nov 15, 2013)

Lmao I have some bubble hash about to be made. I have carmelo that is very euphoric and makes me want to smoke and look at random stuff for hours lol im going to go smoke a joint of it now and see what I can get into. Ill be pissed if osu loses, but I havent been keeping track of them much this yr. Growing weed as a noob gives me no time, im constantly learning though and I enjoy it. You guys are a massive help. Your my marijuana encyclopedia. Time to smoke and chill. My dogs giving me that look to get him buzzed too. He loves it, if I dont share he will nug me in the private area, lol seriously. Dog loves good weed. He eats my leafs like their treats, never on the plant but even outdoors he knows whats good to touch and not. Hes a pure bred husky and is like a damn human, very smart and very territorial, doesn't like anyone messing w his momma though, if I slap her ass jokingly I have his mouth wrapped around my elbow, id hate to see him really mad because hes a splitting image of a wolf and I've seen him eat rib bones like they were nothing, just snapping them w ease, its good to have a gaurd dog, soon ill have a german Shephard/wolf mix that will be a outside dog in a big enclosed fence. Id hate to see someonr step foot in my yard then, or my house.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yes. I'm going to have to settle for only one clone per plant and hope that they root. These plants have ZERO side branching going on. Just the merristem with some leaves .... no branches. Never seen that before. At this point in veg I would usually have several nice side branches to pull cuts from.


 I had that exact problem with the LVBK. ZERO branching. Just one huge bud on top and some small ones lower down. Was a pain in the ass really. So what I decided was to go Mainline/LST on the clones I kept, so I topped and trained. Bro, it took FOREVER to get them into nice little bushes. It took 12 weeks to do what I did with a DB in 6. Maybe even longer, the one I am flowering now I had to just forget about she was going so slowly. Not keeping any more plants, no thanks.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 15, 2013)

May you make me laugh even when I'm sober. I too am an avid ass and occasional boob slapper. You crack me up bro.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2013)

Muahahahahahaha 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> I love cross dressing!!! Why put the good stuff on the bottom?! I'm doing lacey frilly pink bananas on top. I keep it moist . Just put some leaves down there to retain moisture.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 15, 2013)

I remixed your post LOL


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 15, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Muahahahahahaha


How do I make this my sig LMAO!!!


----------



## May11th (Nov 15, 2013)

Right red, im a tit man myself but i like asses too,Lol I was just thinking how woman could be such prunes in bed ages ago yet the book 50 shades of gray may of made a freak out of your grandmother, hell now all that shit you wanted to do to just take out agression while fucking is totally good to go, bring out the handcuffs and blindfolds and your good do do what ever imagine, hell my gf likes clitoral stimulation so its fun as hell using your imagination to please a lady, I think im gonna come up with something fun tonight, go get a blow up doll of mandingo and blind fold her and have her go for a ride lmao jk im high as hell right now, I think im keeping all 3 phenos of carmelo, 2 are good yielders and 1 is average to low, but 1 higher yielding one taste like tart tangerine peels and smells very pungent, almost skunky but sweet, its very dense bud and only thing it lacks is buzz time, 1.5 -2hrs, the next pheno was fast flowering indica that never grew past 3 ft, it smelled of extremly pungent weed , taste of berries and was very good, I smoked it all up within a month, both of these plants are sticky sticky sticky, I gave some to a friend to spread arounf and he says ppl love it, the next pheno is still flowering but is in complete darkmess, now for a day, it is a very big plant, 6ft, and reeks of fruit loops cereal, Its the one I been waiting for, I think it's the highest yielding and most resinous, it has a nice big cola, I know to train these plants well now because they branchout like crazy and grow upwards fast , I cant wait to keep playing with it, I hear lavender is big skunk korean, superskunk, hawaiian , and afgani.


----------



## May11th (Nov 15, 2013)

Haha great one hamish.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 15, 2013)

No shit May lol. That's why it's going to be my sig. It doesn't look right tho. I'm going to the tutorials...1000 posts in and I don't even know how to multi quote


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 15, 2013)

May11th said:


> Right red, im a tit man myself but i like asses too,Lol I was just thinking how woman could be such prunes in bed ages ago yet the book 50 shades of gray may of made a freak out of your grandmother, hell now all that shit you wanted to do to just take out agression while fucking is totally good to go, bring out the handcuffs and blindfolds and your good do do what ever imagine, hell my gf likes clitoral stimulation so its fun as hell using your imagination to please a lady, I think im gonna come up with something fun tonight, go get a blow up doll of mandingo and blind fold her and have her go for a ride lmao jk im high as hell right now, I think im keeping all 3 phenos of carmelo, 2 are good yielders and 1 is average to low, but 1 higher yielding one taste like tart tangerine peels and smells very pungent, almost skunky but sweet, its very dense bud and only thing it lacks is buzz time, 1.5 -2hrs, the next pheno was fast flowering indica that never grew past 3 ft, it smelled of extremly pungent weed , taste of berries and was very good, I smoked it all up within a month, both of these plants are sticky sticky sticky, I gave some to a friend to spread arounf and he says ppl love it, the next pheno is still flowering but is in complete darkmess, now for a day, it is a very big plant, 6ft, and reeks of fruit loops cereal, Its the one I been waiting for, I think it's the highest yielding and most resinous, it has a nice big cola, I know to train these plants well now because they branchout like crazy and grow upwards fast , I cant wait to keep playing with it, I hear lavender is big skunk korean, superskunk, hawaiian , and afgani.


You should have her give you a "rusty trombone". Why should she have all the fun?


----------



## May11th (Nov 15, 2013)

What's a rusty trombone? Lol sounds funny


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 15, 2013)

Its when she zerberts your asshole and plays your dick like the slide of a trombone. urbandictionary.com


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 16, 2013)

We're corrupting this thread lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 16, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Its when she zerberts your asshole and plays your dick like the slide of a trombone. urbandictionary.com




My wife almost died laughing when I showed her this. My gods. Funny, but wrong...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 16, 2013)

Is it gay if your wife sticks a finger in your ass while giving you a 'blowie'


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 16, 2013)

Your wife is awesome Hamish. No thats not gay Red.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 16, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Your wife is awesome Hamish. No thats not gay Red.


But it's something going in...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yucky yucky


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't let my old lady anywhere near my balloon knot. That's exit only


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Nov 16, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't let my old lady anywhere near my balloon knot. That's exit only


one way indeed...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 16, 2013)

My gods. How we are going to turn this thread back around, I don't know. I can but imagine a noob wanting to learn about teas seeing the thread, skipping along a bit, wanting to ask a question or two. Then BAM! Trombones, balloon knots, bananas and lace. Scarred for life.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 16, 2013)

My balloon knot is organic.


I think my first soil mix was not that great and am going with a super soil type mix now. 


/segue attempt


----------



## Javadog (Nov 16, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> My gods. How we are going to turn this thread back around, I don't know. I can but imagine a noob wanting to learn about teas seeing the thread, skipping along a bit, wanting to ask a question or two. Then BAM! Trombones, balloon knots, bananas and lace. Scarred for life.


Ha ha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha ha 
Ha ha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha ha
Ha ha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha ha
Ha ha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha ha
Ha ha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha haha ha ha ha ha




[video=youtube;ezjh47niz7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezjh47niz7A[/video]


----------



## prosperian (Nov 16, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> My gods. How we are going to turn this thread back around, I don't know. I can but imagine a noob wanting to learn about teas seeing the thread, skipping along a bit, wanting to ask a question or two. Then BAM! Trombones, balloon knots, bananas and lace. Scarred for life.


Here Mad Ham, let me get it back on track (shaking head, rusty trombone)

My kid was watching the Disney channel the other day and they had a short clip on aquaponics. Turns out they have an exibit at Epcot. Just got me thinking about running a Blumat system with my fish water (70 gallon fresh water tank). You guys ever use fish water to irrigate? 

[video=youtube_share;cUZr_VODL6Y]http://youtu.be/cUZr_VODL6Y[/video]


----------



## May11th (Nov 16, 2013)

Trousers said:


> My balloon knot is organic.
> 
> 
> I think my first soil mix was not that great and am going with a super soil type mix now.
> ...


I been trying organics for nearly a yr and still haven't found a comfort zone yet. Im doing supersoil too now, letting it cook now.


----------



## May11th (Nov 16, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Here Mad Ham, let me get it back on track (shaking head, rusty trombone)
> 
> My kid was watching the Disney channel the other day and they had a short clip on aquaponics. Turns out they have an exibit at Epcot. Just got me thinking about running a Blumat system with my fish water (70 gallon fresh water tank). You guys ever use fish water to irrigate?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;cUZr_VODL6Y]http://youtu.be/cUZr_VODL6Y[/video]


I pond water from time to time and my friend uses his fish water and go, his plants look really good, dark green and lush, id use 1/2 fish water to half fresh, I love fishy shit, greatly overlooked, use that w a aloe vera foliar and you'll like what you see.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 16, 2013)

Trousers said:


> My balloon knot is organic.
> 
> 
> I think my first soil mix was not that great and am going with a super soil type mix now.
> ...


 It is a long journey to get it tweaked just right. Just ask my K deficient DB ladies. MEH. I am feeding quite a bit of fish emulsion at the moment. It is carrying them through quite nicely. The older girls - not much I can do to get them looking better, you hit a K def in flower and it gets pretty nasty. Second 'batch' of girls looking a ton better. Those got the fishy goop from earlier on in the flower cycle. Third batch looking perfect. 
I have now started using layering. I personally feel it is the road forward. I can see the plants in layered pots just hit the first layer of dry organic food. Just a tablespoon per layer. It is working a treat, I can tell already. I have one layer halfway through the pot, and another more generous one at the bottom. I am getting the DB dialled in at last. 
I figured out why it is so much less of a hassle outdoors: The soil is very easily colonised by microbes seeing as they are floating about everywhere. And I think a BIG difference is that they are indigenous to wherever you are growing. This is another reason having your own wormy farm is the best thing since sliced bread. Indigenous microbes. Perfectly suited and adapted to the local micro-climate. 

Rrog is right about using local stuff as far as possible. I spoke to a very interesting cat a while ago, he calls himself a shaman and I believe him. He is 60 years old and looks not a day over 30. I asked him what he puts his good health down to. I expected some mumbo jumbo, but his advice was to eat only what is in season for the area that you live in, and eat only from the area that you live in. Makes sense for plants too.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 16, 2013)

with soil. less is more... I found following cann and cootz recipe has much better results than super soil and less to no deficiencies.


mix peat moss, castings, compost and pumice.

per cubic foot of soil

crab meal 1/2 cup - neptune brand
kelp meal 1/2 cup
neem meal 1/4 cup
basalt or glacial rock dust 4 cups.

Top dress the same with rols. Except less neem meal. 2-3 tbsp

I haven't used rock dust in a min. With kelp meal, neem meal, using aloe in the tea's and home made vc everything is covered. I have added a little rock phosphate a few times as topdress. Make sure its powder


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 16, 2013)

But its your wife's finger...not some dudes.

I've read some studies showing aquaponic veggies growing faster, but don't taste as good. I've read this several times...don't know how credible the sites were. I think it's a really cool way of growing. Have you ever looked at all the beneficial gunk in an any type of aquatic filter. I used to have the bacteria swaying on the driftwood.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 16, 2013)

Guys, I am going to have to be really honest with you all here. I miss hydro. A LOT. Like I said before, only a principle is keeping me away from it. But I will definitely not be running soil indoors again. I am going to research organic hydro as much as I possibly can. So I am retiring my rig for a few months after the DB is done and while I focus on the Gage testers. So Jan through March I will not be running indoor at all. I am used to being able to tweak as needed. Deficiencies are new to me. I hate it. Breaks my heart big time. I literally got deeply depressed with the K def. In my hydro rig this stuff never happened. Just watch the numbers, how they fall in relation to the res, do some math, and you find the line to tread. Over-feeding is what makes 'dro taste bad. I always toed the line towards too little, then tweak tweak tweak, till it is JUST right. I have been toking hydro reefer from a mate of mine for a few days. LVBK I gave him. My pheno. I can't tell the difference in flavour, high, nothing. 
Soil is the only way to get the African sun to do it's thing with a cannabis plant. Let me tell you it KICKS. But it is the sun. They grow HUGE. And fast. 

Please do yourself a favour, have a look at the last page on this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/458333-mr-nice-angel-heart-v.html

This is how I am used to indoor looking. I want that again. An ocean of bud. I truly believe myself to be a great Hydro grower. I just can't live with the knowledge I am polluting my water table etc using salt-based nutes. But looking over some of the Doc's work again, I really am missing it.

EDIT: And trying to find all the stuff needed for the soil mixes you guys make, it's getting really expensive! Hurting my pocket big time. And my back wowaaaa... Can't find most of it anyhow. Crab meal, alfalfa meal, feather meal, neem meal, none of that stuff is available to me at all.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 16, 2013)

Ham try amazon or google shopping or ebay if you can't find it locally.


----------



## prosperian (Nov 16, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Guys, I am going to have to be really honest with you all here. I miss hydro. A LOT. Like I said before, only a principle is keeping me away from it. But I will definitely not be running soil indoors again. I am going to research organic hydro as much as I possibly can. EDIT: And trying to find all the stuff needed for the soil mixes you guys make, it's getting really expensive! Hurting my pocket big time. And my back wowaaaa... Can't find most of it anyhow. Crab meal, alfalfa meal, feather meal, neem meal, none of that stuff is available to me at all.


Right there with you brother. I applaud those that source the ingredients for the super soils, but I'm not that into it. Maybe later when I have the time and desire. For now, I just buy the bagged amended organic soil, add some water, and go. Expensive, but worth the convenience to me. If I could get away from the soil I would. It would be an even cleaner environment, and you know I like clean!

Keep me posted on your path to organic hydro. Something I could definitely get into as I get more experience in growing weed.


----------



## May11th (Nov 16, 2013)

I did a organic bubbleponics 5 gal and had one of the best and fastest growers, but was a male, I know that thing grew 2 ft in a matter of 2 weeks, why dont you try a large scale bubbleponics rig, add all the stuff you do in your teas and let her rip. If I didnt have such cold floors and electrical limits I would do it .


----------



## hyroot (Nov 16, 2013)

Good luck trying to find orgainic bottled nutes. All those companies lie. Liquid karma is the only true organic nute in a bottle.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 16, 2013)

I know Earth Juice will give you an organic taste. Cheap and easy. Claims to be all organic...I remember those days. EJ and coco is like cheating.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 17, 2013)

MUAHAHAHAHAHA, HAHAHAHAHAHAHA... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I am sooo excited! ELATED! It sure didn't take long. Just ask the right person and WHAMMO!!! 

Guys... You think growing organically in soil is cost effective? THINK AGAIN!!! Last page of this thread. I asked, and I received. Genuity is a GOD. Look at those roots. One solo cup of tea per 5 gallon res in DWC. YES YES YES YES!!!!

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2147&p=33369#p33369

I am so friggin pumped! I can run through walls! Superman is a pussy I'll wrestle his ass to the ground today.

May, you absolute legend, one hundred percent spot on! It is what Genuity does. And no gunky poo slimey yukness! I am going to take this principle to my Ebb and Flow tables. And the run-off from res changes is going to feed my veggies! Hydro that's actually GOOD for the planet!

EDIT: Gandalf, THANKS SO MUCH for turning me onto the Gage forum! That place really is the apex! The very peak of cannabis culture! Onwards and UPWARDS as JD says my friends, onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 17, 2013)

...And to top it all off, everything I will be doing will still have a place on this thread. It will all be tea-based! Screw the big companies, MH is going LOCAL, going GREEN, and doing stuff the way I like with zero compromise to my moral standing! 
I have not been this happy in a long, long time. Finally found what I am looking for. With a practical, WORKING example. One that kicks ass too. Some of the best work I have ever seen, done exactly the way I imagined it should be, Organic Hydro. Nay-sayers and unbelievers be damned! 'Organic and Hydro don't mix' my hairy ass!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHA, HAHAHAHAHAHAHA... BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I am sooo excited! ELATED! It sure didn't take long. Just ask the right person and WHAMMO!!!
> 
> Guys... You think growing organically in soil is cost effective? THINK AGAIN!!! Last page of this thread. I asked, and I received. Genuity is a GOD. Look at those roots. One solo cup of tea per 5 gallon res in DWC. YES YES YES YES!!!!
> 
> ...


Your energy is contagious Ham!!! Now I'm pumped! Love new...that's why I never settle on one strain, medium, light, etc. Well, organic and full spectrum being the only exceptions. Great link.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 17, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Your energy is contagious Ham!!! Now I'm pumped! Love new...that's why I never settle on one strain, medium, light, etc. Well, organic and full spectrum being the only exceptions. Great link.


 Hehehe, badass avatar Red. Batminion ROFL. Yeah Gandalf knows how long I have been playing with this idea, and for me to finally see it work is really awesome. Now I can take all the time in the world tweaking soil mixes and testing them, running side by side with my SoG. Back on solid footing for me! Very cool. I am truly over the moon! We live in exciting times! And to make life even more exciting... I can now get my hands on ANY elite clone I want. The offer came out of the blue. I didn't even ask for it, it literally fell in my lap. GSC Forum cut, SFV, etc etc. I will be waiting until April to take advantage of this beautiful opportunity. I must have done something right in a previous life to deserve all this epicness! The next year is going to be the most beautiful and magnificent journey for me. 
I am probably going to kinda fade off the forums for a while. But I will make a point to keep contact with you fine gentlemen. This thread will be my 'home base' for a long time to come. But life has now reached a level where shit's getting serious in a good way again. YESSSSS. Been a tough year, but it has lead me down this road. I am grateful for every second. Time to pay it forward too. There is work to do here in SA. Love to be spread. Goodness to be shared. Evil to be kicked in the balloon knot. I am ready. Rock n fuckin ROLL!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 17, 2013)

I might be on to some legit GSC too Ham. Let me know when you plan on running them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 17, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I might be on to some legit GSC too Ham. Let me know when you plan on running them.


 When the Gage testers are finished up, I will move on to other things. I am intensely loyal by nature. I promised them my full attention. And I will give them exactly that until they are done. The guys at Gage have been really good to me, I owe them a little loyalty, and this they will get, 100 percent. They sent me a LOT of dank to play with, I am not going to be short on beautiful reefer for a good while to come. But as soon as they are done... It's time for the next level


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 17, 2013)

Gage is coming my way very soon! Can't wait. I'm thinking about setting up shop in May's bathroom...need to expand. Wife said no more autos in cupboards or toy boxes tee hee.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 17, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Good luck trying to find orgainic bottled nutes. All those companies lie. Liquid karma is the only true organic nute in a bottle.


liquid karma says it is not suitable for organic food production in CA. I have some and use it in a foliar spray.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> EDIT: And trying to find all the stuff needed for the soil mixes you guys make, it's getting really expensive! Hurting my pocket big time. And my back wowaaaa... Can't find most of it anyhow. Crab meal, alfalfa meal, feather meal, neem meal, none of that stuff is available to me at all.


Hey Mad,

More and more I am thinking towards making as many of 
these things as I can, and towards identifying effective
alternatives that I can manufacture for the remainder.

Along these lines, all shrimp and egg shells are now being
collected at my house.

I am, or will be planting, Comfrey and other beneficial plants.

I am making worms and they are making shit. :0)

Neem oil...well, there I am stuck, but Aloe is certainly plentiful.

There should be a sticky on this topic.

JD


----------



## May11th (Nov 17, 2013)

Hell yeah hamish. This will be a good thing for us all to watch.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 17, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Hey Mad,
> 
> More and more I am thinking towards making as many of
> these things as I can, and towards identifying effective
> ...


JD, this is also my mission! I want to find the alternatives, test them, produce them, get the soil mixes 100 percent, and then move into distributing them across my country. One thing I feel is sorely needed here, is a GOOD canna-oriented soil mix in a bag. Something a noob can buy, put a plant in, and get great results with every time without needing to add anything but water. Prices for good reefer here are absolutely ridiculous considering average incomes. When I visit people or go to concerts or throw my own events, I get offered a lot of doobies to toke with people. They are all toothpick size these days, and I think THAT is a crime. I am an insomniac, so throwing my head behind studying organics has not affected my free time, but this is not true for most people I know. Reefer needs to be liberated a bit more, and it needs to be MEDICINAL quality. It is the only real way to further the cause. And I would love to have locally produced amendments available for those who want to study and tweak themselves. It is going to take a long time, but I am not giving up. LOS can free a lot of people from having to buy! BIG UPS to Rrog for turning me on to this idea in the first place. 
I am working on a few brewer designs too. I found these very cool collapse-able reservoirs of around 100 gallons so I want to take the brewers up to a scale where entire gardens can benefit. I am working on 'fertigation' systems using venturi valves where people will be able to connect a standard garden hose, water, and have tea sucked out of the reservoir in a roughly 1/4 dilution. I have already got a design at the patent office. I am going to revolutionise the aeration of teas. Being a pool builder I knocked something together using gear from a spa bath  No more air pumps. No more clogged nozzles. And SUPER high DO2 levels. No vortex or waterfall needed so no infringement on other patents!



Trousers said:


> liquid karma says it is not suitable for organic food production in CA. I have some and use it in a foliar spray.


I read on a thread here that organic soil mixes in Cali now come with warning labels proclaiming them hazardous. Cali seems to have taken a hard stance, perhaps a bit overboard. Minute traces of certain bacteria and elements we consider micro nutes are enough to earn this label apparently. 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> Gage is coming my way very soon! Can't wait. I'm thinking about setting up shop in May's bathroom...need to expand. Wife said no more autos in cupboards or toy boxes tee hee.


I took over a whole room. You can imagine the fuss that caused. My wife had no choice in the matter. She went away on a work and family mission for 30 days, came back, and it was done ROFL... I had to move my bubble buckets out of the shower. I did not get away with that one. She walked in there to put her shampoos etc away, and there was a 400w halide kickin' a 80 litre reservoir with a huge mother in it. NOT impressed I tell you. 

You can probably accomplish a similar thing by taking a sick day and claiming your spare room as your reefer colony. Worth a shot mate 

And in other excellent news! I have once again filled up my entire flower room!! I am so stoked! I can squeeze a few 5 gal pots in I guess. I have 5 clones ready to do so, but I need the room to move plants around... 

YES! Finally. Back on track. All this because of that stupid ass Tahoe herming experience. I lost a few months, but that is now all forgotten. It is taking a lot of my time tending to my gardens now. LOVING IT.


----------



## May11th (Nov 17, 2013)

Anyone hear of a tartis in outer space?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 17, 2013)

Started to take down the grow tent and my wife was not happy. She says she wants to grow some veggies. I'm thinking rosemary, thyme, some peppers and more weed. Maybe cucumbers and make pickles. My plan is to get some trellis and start growing vert. 1 plant in each corner of my 4x4. using some rols in big fabric pots.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 17, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Started to take down the grow tent and my wife was not happy. She says she wants to grow some veggies. I'm thinking rosemary, thyme, some peppers and more weed. Maybe cucumbers and make pickles. My plan is to get some trellis and start growing vert. 1 plant in each corner of my 4x4. using some rols in big fabric pots.


Vert is the way to go bro! Can't wait for a couple more weeks to set up.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 17, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Started to take down the grow tent and my wife was not happy. She says she wants to grow some veggies. I'm thinking rosemary, thyme, some peppers and more weed. Maybe cucumbers and make pickles. My plan is to get some trellis and start growing vert. 1 plant in each corner of my 4x4. using some rols in big fabric pots.


Bro fill that tent with veggies! When done you will have all that lovely second generation soil to play with for your next grow


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 18, 2013)

I think I will. The soil I have now is ffhf and ffof. I used dyna-gro formulas in it so I'm not going to use it again for cannabis. Gotta get some better things going on for that, just need money and thats not been easy to come by. Not to mention I gotta learn the cycles for veggies.


----------



## May11th (Nov 18, 2013)

I think I been under feeding shit. I just hit em w a tea and foliar. Going to get some goodies tomorrow. Heres a lil carmelo. I think im figuring this bad girl out. Every generation looks better and better. 
5weeks flowering, battle scarred but responds excellent to topping. She is at her halfway point. Recycled organics that werent amended, just running out of juice, teas from now on.


----------



## May11th (Nov 18, 2013)

View attachment 2898554] carmelos and unknown indicas


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 18, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to May11th again.



*


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey guys I started what might be a helpful thread...feel free to troll me lol...please don't Trousers 
https://www.rollitup.org/organics/753111-correct-way-make-actively-aerated.html


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 18, 2013)

May11th said:


> View attachment 2898554View attachment 2898558View attachment 2898565] carmelos and unknown indicas


Nicely done May, nicely done  I love the purple. Looks like a real nice fade on the others too. Mail me a bud and I will give you an honest smoke report


----------



## May11th (Nov 18, 2013)

They are pretty cool to look at, I think I been under feeding them a tad but jjat gave them a nice fish bone meal tea to help them keep moving and fiah emulsion, I usually dont see fade till week 8 but they must of sucked all the nitrogen out of the used soil. Its crazy learning what a strain wants, I havent had goodluck till I got the carmelo and every strain before just was good mid quality plants, Mexicans would of loved it lol im very eager to try something new but I think Im good on strains for a lil while. I have some vigorous bluedreams I cant wait to show you guys in a few weeks, they are tiny bushes now but I think I may have some fun w one and do what mycomaster taught me and make it a mainline bonsai, these plants cant hurt your heart when they aren't looking good and can make you very happy when they are thriving, I just appreciate everyone's help and I would mail you all bud if I could. I may start my own lil seeds tonight . Later all.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 18, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nicely done May, nicely done  I love the purple. Looks like a real nice fade on the others too. Mail me a bud and I will give you an honest smoke report


Damn it Ham you beat me too it!


----------



## May11th (Nov 18, 2013)

Just got more nutes, reupped on fishbone meal, kelp meal, and Oyster shell flour, oh and greensand. Then I finally purchased my first bag of earthworm castings, I am excited to try em and hope to make my own soon, then picked up a bigass bag of quano, so I have a question for everyone, what do yall think of veganics? I have all the stuff to do a grow but not many good vids on youtube. I love going shopping I have to go but cloning stuff this weekend. I focus on one thing at a time. Soil is complete now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 18, 2013)

May11th said:


> Just got more nutes, reupped on fishbone meal, kelp meal, and Oyster shell flour, oh and greensand. Then I finally purchased my first bag of earthworm castings, I am excited to try em and hope to make my own soon, then picked up a bigass bag of quano, so I have a question for everyone, *what do yall think of veganics?* I have all the stuff to do a grow but not many good vids on youtube. I love going shopping I have to go but cloning stuff this weekend. I focus on one thing at a time. Soil is complete now.


I think it's do-able, but it's a little tricky. I tried it for a minute and ended up caving on a couple items. I'm using crabshell meal (mostly for chitin), oystershell flour (liming/ca) and I've used Espoma Garden-Tone as well which has poultry manure, and bone meal. I moved away from veganics for two reasons: Your soil pest management and liming options are limited, and your sources of "P" are tough to find as well.

I'm a vegetarian and said fuck-it to veganics, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 18, 2013)

Congrats on the worm poo May...much better than "man"ure. I came across a very simple, cheap, organic, and vegan veg mix nute tea. What do you guys think about this from Coot...for 5 gal. 

1 cup of alfalfa meal (pellets) with 1/4 cup kelp meal - bubble for 24 hours or so. This is the strength for watering the soil and dilute that 1:1 with water for a foliar spray.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 18, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Congrats on the worm poo May...much better than "man"ure. I came across a very simple, cheap, organic, and vegan veg mix nute tea. What do you guys think about this from Coot...for 5 gal.
> 
> 1 cup of alfalfa meal (pellets) with 1/4 cup kelp meal - bubble for 24 hours or so. This is the strength for watering the soil and dilute that 1:1 with water for a foliar spray.


Yep. I use that almost weekly. Alfalfa contains triacontinol which is supposed to be a growth stimulant for plants...

http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/JARS/v36n3/v36n3-hinerman.htm


----------



## May11th (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks stow. 

Red, thats a great mix for flowering and vegging.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 18, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep. I use that almost weekly. Alfalfa contains triacontinol which is supposed to be a growth stimulant for plants...
> 
> http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/ejournals/JARS/v36n3/v36n3-hinerman.htm


Alfalfa is just plant roids lol...and SST. I dropped the kelp and alfalfa a little and added ProTekt, aloe, and coconut water.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 18, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Alfalfa is just plant roids lol...and SST. I dropped the kelp and molasses a little and added ProTekt, aloe, and coconut water.


imo you don't need pro tekt if using aloe. Aloe has plenty of silica. Kelp is awesome. It improves everything. So don't drop kelp.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 18, 2013)

hyroot said:


> imo you don't need pro tekt if using aloe. Aloe has plenty of silica. Kelp is awesome. It improves everything. So don't drop kelp.


Which one has more silica. I know the aloe is a better emulsifier/wetting agent.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 18, 2013)

May11th said:


> Just got more nutes, reupped on fishbone meal, kelp meal, and Oyster shell flour, oh and greensand. Then I finally purchased my first bag of earthworm castings, I am excited to try em and hope to make my own soon, then picked up a bigass bag of quano, so I have a question for everyone, what do yall think of veganics? I have all the stuff to do a grow but not many good vids on youtube. I love going shopping I have to go but cloning stuff this weekend. I focus on one thing at a time. Soil is complete now.


All my plants are vegans. I don't use bone or blood meal. Ok this run I am using some fish emulsion on my herb but I think now I figured out the dose for the organic pellets I am using I won't need it much any longer. Fish emulsion is cool for 'loading' a soil. Its got everything and can't burn plants so if I run into a deficiency I can feed one bloody strong feed and all is good again. I will go dig for some pics for you of totally vegan plants, I've cleaned up my pic folders on line a bit...


----------



## May11th (Nov 18, 2013)

Hell yeah hamish. I love fish emulsion. I love organics, I have so many dry amendmends built up its stupid. Sad part is I want more. 

Super soil ppl, when you run your ss how long do you run before you have to use a tea, I have approximately 160 gallons cooking now and will keep to build new combos to experiment but in smaller portions. I did a whole batch of ss and my god it took up alot of time . Stinky as a mofo too. Smells like some nasty crusty vagina.

Also I didnt use a base w added nutes so I was wondering on older plants if I could throw them into this mix 100% or have to run a base still. Its juat spagnum peatmoss and perlite then everything on his list minus rock phosphate and blood meal, I used feather meal instead, I dont like blood or bone meal unless its fish bone meal.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 19, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> All my plants are vegans. I don't use bone or blood meal. Ok this run I am using some fish emulsion on my herb but I think now I figured out the dose for the organic pellets I am using I won't need it much any longer. Fish emulsion is cool for 'loading' a soil. Its got everything and can't burn plants so if I run into a deficiency I can feed one bloody strong feed and all is good again. I will go dig for some pics for you of totally vegan plants, I've cleaned up my pic folders on line a bit...


What about fish bone meal?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 19, 2013)

May11th said:


> Hell yeah hamish. I love fish emulsion. I love organics, I have so many dry amendmends built up its stupid. Sad part is I want more.
> 
> Super soil ppl, when you run your ss how long do you run before you have to use a tea, I have approximately 160 gallons cooking now and will keep to build new combos to experiment but in smaller portions. I did a whole batch of ss and my god it took up alot of time . *Stinky as a mofo too. Smells like some nasty crusty vagina*.
> 
> Also I didnt use a base w added nutes so I was wondering on older plants if I could throw them into this mix 100% or have to run a base still. Its juat spagnum peatmoss and perlite then everything on his list minus rock phosphate and blood meal, I used feather meal instead, I dont like blood or bone meal unless its fish bone meal.



This was already covered May. 2 tablespoons of Vagisil per cf of base will clear that stank right up for you.

Haven't you been taking notes??


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 19, 2013)

^^^^lmfao!!!!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 19, 2013)

The official organic sex thread has now come to session. I like it. If the public education system was this much fun we'd all be doctors or something.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 19, 2013)

I thought that this is when Vinegar and Water were called for?!?!

:0)

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 19, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> What about fish bone meal?


Not available in the gool old Banana Republic Of South Africa. 



May11th said:


> Hell yeah hamish. I love fish emulsion. I love organics, I have so many dry amendmends built up its stupid. Sad part is I want more.
> 
> Super soil ppl, when you run your ss how long do you run before you have to use a tea, I have approximately 160 gallons cooking now and will keep to build new combos to experiment but in smaller portions. I did a whole batch of ss and my god it took up alot of time . Stinky as a mofo too. Smells like some nasty crusty vagina.
> 
> Also I didnt use a base w added nutes so I was wondering on older plants if I could throw them into this mix 100% or have to run a base still. Its juat spagnum peatmoss and perlite then everything on his list minus rock phosphate and blood meal, I used feather meal instead, I dont like blood or bone meal unless its fish bone meal.


ROFL... That's all the ammonia nitrogen there buddy! Make yourself a Lacto B serum and innoculate. It will convert all that ammonia N into nitrates and the smell will disappear. Lacto B is nature's work horse!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 19, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> This was already covered May. 2 tablespoons of Vagisil per cf of base will clear that stank right up for you.
> 
> Haven't you been taking notes??


Funny you say that... Vagisil WOULD actually work. Also contains Lacto Bacilli. When you take/apply probiotics, it is basically lactic acid bacteria that you are using. But there are cheaper ways:

Get a bowl, fill 1/4 with brown rice, fill to 1/4 under rim with fresh water. Let stand for 3 days till it goes milky/ has a smell, then strain. Add the WATER to 1/2 gallon milk and let stand (a seperatory funnel comes in handy here) for a few days, until curds separate and a yellow liquid remains at the bottom. The yellow liquid is a pure Lacto B serum. 

Get rid of curds, keep the liquid. Dilute 1:20 and apply as drench, foliar to beat down PM and other nasties etc. 

Left over serum can be diluted 1:1 with a 3:1 BSO:Water solution. Store at room temp. Use dilute serum also at 1:20, the bacteria will multiply in there for a few days. Keeps fresh for about 1-3 weeks before fermentation kicks in.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 19, 2013)

It has not gotten weird enough for me yet.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 19, 2013)

I once accidentally went down on a yeasty!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 19, 2013)

OMG... That's pretty far-out right there Red  Can't get over your avatar BTW. That one is a keeper LOL


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm going to do a bit of a controlled test coming up in a few weeks. I'm going to take 8 clones from the same mother plant, and change the variables for each plant for an entire life cycle. As it stands I am using the following things on my plants: ACT's, Nutrient teas (mainly alfalfa/kelp), SST's, Fulvic Acid, Pro-tekt, and aloe. The test will be conducted as follows....

- Plant 1 will not get any ACT's 
- Plant 2 will not get any Nutrient teas
- Plant 3 will not get any SST's
- Plant 4 will not get any Fulvic acid
- Plant 5 will not get any Pro-tekt
- Plant 6 will not get any aloe
- Plant 7 will get everything per my regular watering/feeding schedule
- Plant 8 will get nothing but water

Each of these plants will be in the same amended soil, and will get a top dress of something like Espoma Garden-Tone around the end of week 3 to week 4 of flower. It's not exactly a proper controlled scientific study, but I'd like to see if there's any discernible difference between the plants when it's all said and done. I question at times exactly what some of these items do for our plants (if anything). Any other controls or variables that I'm missing feel free to school me. I'll probably start a new thread so that I'm not mucking up Gandalfs thread with actual talk about marijuana plants. I wouldn't want to distract anyone from all of the vagina talk and other important topics we've strayed off to.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 19, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm going to do a bit of a controlled test coming up in a few weeks. I'm going to take 8 clones from the same mother plant, and change the variables for each plant for an entire life cycle. As it stands I am using the following things on my plants: ACT's, Nutrient teas (mainly alfalfa/kelp), SST's, Fulvic Acid, Pro-tekt, and aloe. The test will be conducted as follows....
> 
> - Plant 1 will not get any ACT's
> - Plant 2 will not get any Nutrient teas
> ...


Awesome!

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## Trousers (Nov 19, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm going to do a bit of a controlled test coming up in a few weeks. I'm going to take 8 clones from the same mother plant, and change the variables for each plant for an entire life cycle. As it stands I am using the following things on my plants: ACT's, Nutrient teas (mainly alfalfa/kelp), SST's, Fulvic Acid, Pro-tekt, and aloe. The test will be conducted as follows....
> 
> - Plant 1 will not get any ACT's
> - Plant 2 will not get any Nutrient teas
> ...


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to st0wandgrow again.


*You are the fucking man. I love you 
(in a generic, internet kind of way)

I can not wait to see your thread.

Time for a beer.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 19, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm going to do a bit of a controlled test coming up in a few weeks. I'm going to take 8 clones from the same mother plant, and change the variables for each plant for an entire life cycle. As it stands I am using the following things on my plants: ACT's, Nutrient teas (mainly alfalfa/kelp), SST's, Fulvic Acid, Pro-tekt, and aloe. The test will be conducted as follows....
> 
> - Plant 1 will not get any ACT's
> - Plant 2 will not get any Nutrient teas
> ...


Subbed. This thread is all of ours. I am really anxious to see the results.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 19, 2013)

That'll be fun to see...great idea stow!!! I know which one I'm betting on  I'd like to also see one with Rez's multipurpose tea vs separate AACT, sst, and nute teas.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 19, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm going to do a bit of a controlled test coming up in a few weeks. I'm going to take 8 clones from the same mother plant, and change the variables for each plant for an entire life cycle. As it stands I am using the following things on my plants: ACT's, Nutrient teas (mainly alfalfa/kelp), SST's, Fulvic Acid, Pro-tekt, and aloe. The test will be conducted as follows....
> 
> - Plant 1 will not get any ACT's
> - Plant 2 will not get any Nutrient teas
> ...


Post that thread up, I'll be subbin' no doubt. Very cool, thanks for taking the time to do a test like this.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 19, 2013)

Think I might have my first package snagged by customs. It's been sitting in Chicago for 2 weeks now. It has said "sorted through process facility" since 11/8. Not good. My luck was bound to run out at some point ... just didn't think it would happen when I ordered Lucky Charms. Ohhh the irony.


----------



## May11th (Nov 19, 2013)

Seriously hamish? Damn they probably ate it.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 19, 2013)

That sucks!

It has happened to me twice....I had to try again
that September promo at Attitude was too good to miss. :0)

I eventually got all beans. 

No snatches of stealthed Breeder's Boutique purchases yet.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## May11th (Nov 20, 2013)

So this white web on soil is what exactly? This happened after mixing soil and letting sit 1 day in a enclosed container. Is it a good thing?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 20, 2013)

May11th said:


> So this white web on soil is what exactly? This happened after mixing soil and letting sit 1 day in a enclosed container. Is it a good thing?
> View attachment 2901050View attachment 2901051


Your first visible myco web  Hot damn mate, that soil is ALIVE. Good stuff brother.


May11th said:


> Seriously hamish? Damn they probably ate it.


Not sure I follow... But when talking lacto b, yeah that stuff is a miracle right up there with EWC. Between the two you can count on pure health.


st0wandgrow said:


> Think I might have my first package snagged by customs. It's been sitting in Chicago for 2 weeks now. It has said "sorted through process facility" since 11/8. Not good. My luck was bound to run out at some point ... just didn't think it would happen when I ordered Lucky Charms. Ohhh the irony.


Nooooooooooooooooo! Not your Bodhi gear  I think I am as disappointed as you are. I was really looking forward to watching that run. I am getting some beans from Swami, just sent off. Time for you guys to buy local, no customs etc. And I mean just look at his work. Top notch. I am having a real bitch of a time with our new weather. I figure Swami breeds in LOS in wet conditions so his gear will shine in my gardens. TO has been in living soil for decades. I just know that the log I will do with his gear is going to blow some minds. Still cheaper than Soma's gear. Give him a go, you won't lose anything to customs and probably end up with a few keepers too.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 20, 2013)

May11th said:


> So this white web on soil is what exactly? This happened after mixing soil and letting sit 1 day in a enclosed container. Is it a good thing?
> View attachment 2901050View attachment 2901051


This'll most likely be your best mix yet! Welcome to the world of fungi...pipelines to your roots.



st0wandgrow said:


> Think I might have my first package snagged by customs. It's been sitting in Chicago for 2 weeks now. It has said "sorted through process facility" since 11/8. Not good. My luck was bound to run out at some point ... just didn't think it would happen when I ordered Lucky Charms. Ohhh the irony.


May I ask what seedbank? Keep us posted on green tape or "lost/stolen"?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 20, 2013)

I got my local hydro shop to order Coast of Maine lobster compost!!! Unfortunately, the skid was covered in dead gnats. They said they had to "treat" the dirt room. I grabbed a couple bags from middle of skid lol. So I have this and Black Gold Garden Compost to cook with...my VC won't be ready for probably a month or so. I'm substituting peat with coco and perlite with lava rock. What do the geniuses recommend % wise?

EDIT: After some retain n drain tests this is what I had planned...
2 x compost
2 x coco
1 x small lava rock
TD: clover, EWC, leaf mold, crab shell, neem
Also, I was planning on kelp for my traces source and no rock dust. Is this a bad idea?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 20, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Think I might have my first package snagged by customs. It's been sitting in Chicago for 2 weeks now. It has said "sorted through process facility" since 11/8. Not good. My luck was bound to run out at some point ... just didn't think it would happen when I ordered Lucky Charms. Ohhh the irony.


I am sorry to hear that st0w. You never know though. Keep positive. Maybe they will show up in the next few days. The irony is there for certain. 


Hamish.......I can't wait to see how your Swami gear turns out. I think you are spot on bro about getting things in country. Swami's gear will be as good as it gets. Having Coots genetics in these crosses from back in the early 70's is such a damn plus too.


Red.....People grow right in the lobster compost alone I am told. I would treat it as a base percentage of 1:1:1:1. I part of each component. That would go with the Rev's base protocol.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 20, 2013)

[/QUOTE]Red.....People grow right in the lobster compost alone I am told. I would treat it as a base percentage of 1:1:1:1. I part of each component. That would go with the Rev's base protocol.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for input Gand "The Greenthumb Great"...yes, no, maybe?! I wanted to replace as much peat as I can, for several reasons that I'm not really going to get into. I see the BG and Quoddy already have a good amount of peat in them. My main goal is to have less drainage mat'l. The coco has good enough drainage to allow that. So I was thinking about 20% lava...which is better than a third 'perlshite' in my book.

EDIT...AGAIN Why are there damn quote marks around Gand's reply?! These 'interactive TVs' are so tricky.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 20, 2013)

Perlite is volcanic glass Red. Lava = Perlite.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 20, 2013)

I think the 20% sounds fine Red. To be honest my mixes do seem to be a bit heavy with the perlite. I need to cut them back a bit to help keep the right moisture longer. It's all about the adjustments. What you are doing sounds like a great plan.

You are the man Hamish.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Perlite is volcanic glass Red. Lava = Perlite.


I beg to differ on your equation me good mate...when it comes to performance. I used the term 'perlshite' cuz shite floats.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 20, 2013)

My shit doesn't float. But I have IBS. 

I am replacing perlite with rinsed coco croutons in my next mix. 
They can create air space and hold water. For my dry basement and with air pots, I do not think I need extra perlite.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 20, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I beg to differ on your equation me good mate...when it comes to performance. I used the term 'perlshite' cuz shite floats.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perlite

You will have to be a bit more specific with your definition there Red so ol MH knows what you are talking about. You know us savages, we have no volcanoes and slow interwebs LOL. But seriously, link me up to what you mean there. Interested.

EDIT: I looked it up quickly. Can only find Lava dust, beads (as in gypsy bracelets) and glazed counter tops... Nothing for plants? Link link link please  I HATE perlite dust. Makes me sick as a dog.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 20, 2013)

Trousers said:


> My shit doesn't float. But I have IBS.
> 
> I am replacing perlite with rinsed coco croutons in my next mix.
> They can create air space and hold water. For my dry basement and with air pots, I do not think I need extra perlite.


 I REALLY dig the croutons. They work like little sponges. Stacks of air but holds quite a bit of water, letting it go sloooooowly. I think you will really dig them in your position. You can offset their Ca-sucking nature with some Gypsum. Really works a treat. I took that route with my 'outdoor' soil cooks this year. Lookin great.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> This'll most likely be your best mix yet! Welcome to the world of fungi...pipelines to your roots.
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask what seedbank? Keep us posted on green tape or "lost/stolen"?


High Life. I've e-mailed them and they haven't responded yet. I'll let this play out first before commenting any further on this seed bank.

On a better note, I've placed a couple orders with cannazon. Their stealth is excellent, and they are very on top of things. The only thing I don't like is that they have to remove the seeds from the breeders packs in order to make their stealth work. This obviously opens the door to the ole switcharoo on seeds as I have no way of telling if the seeds are legit or not once out of the breeder pack. I really wish we could just deal with companies here in America. It's ridiculous that we have to order seeds made by an American breeder from half way across the world.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2013)

Question for you coco coir users: I want to cut my base with 50% coco coir for various reasons. I've never used it before, so any pointers would be appreciated. I picked up a bag of Sanctuary Soil "Dutchman Brand" coco coir. It looks ready to use right out of the bag (they claim it's triple washed and buffered) but is there anything that you guys think I should do before dumping some in to my soil mix?

link: http://sanctuarysoil.com/sanctuary_soil_products/dutchman-brand-ultra-premium-expanded-coco-coir/


----------



## Javadog (Nov 20, 2013)

May11th said:


> So this white web on soil is what exactly? This happened after mixing soil and letting sit 1 day in a enclosed container. Is it a good thing?
> View attachment 2901050View attachment 2901051


Dactylium if I had to guess.

Horror to mushrooms, wonderful otherwise.

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 20, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Question for you coco coir users: I want to cut my base with 50% coco coir for various reasons. I've never used it before, so any pointers would be appreciated. I picked up a bag of Sanctuary Soil "Dutchman Brand" coco coir. It looks ready to use right out of the bag (they claim it's triple washed and buffered) but is there anything that you guys think I should do before dumping some in to my soil mix?
> 
> link: http://sanctuarysoil.com/sanctuary_soil_products/dutchman-brand-ultra-premium-expanded-coco-coir/


I am gone for a few days and everyone is just full of changes. What the hell is going on here? St0w, Red, Hamish are all in the midst of change.

May......I really love the LOS myco web bro. You are going to shit when you run that mix.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 20, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Question for you coco coir users: I want to cut my base with 50% coco coir for various reasons. I've never used it before, so any pointers would be appreciated. I picked up a bag of Sanctuary Soil "Dutchman Brand" coco coir. It looks ready to use right out of the bag (they claim it's triple washed and buffered) but is there anything that you guys think I should do before dumping some in to my soil mix?
> 
> link: http://sanctuarysoil.com/sanctuary_soil_products/dutchman-brand-ultra-premium-expanded-coco-coir/


I am gone for a few days and everyone is just full of changes. What the hell is going on here? 

May......I really love the LOS myco web bro. You are going to shit when you run that mix.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I REALLY dig the croutons. They work like little sponges. Stacks of air but holds quite a bit of water, letting it go sloooooowly. I think you will really dig them in your position. You can offset their Ca-sucking nature with some Gypsum. Really works a treat. I took that route with my 'outdoor' soil cooks this year. Lookin great.


I used to run 100% coco. Then I added 30% croutons and they did much better. 
I am going to use more croutons than I did perlite. 



st0wandgrow said:


> Question for you coco coir users: I want to cut my base with 50% coco coir for various reasons. I've never used it before, so any pointers would be appreciated. I picked up a bag of Sanctuary Soil "Dutchman Brand" coco coir. It looks ready to use right out of the bag (they claim it's triple washed and buffered) but is there anything that you guys think I should do before dumping some in to my soil mix?
> 
> link: http://sanctuarysoil.com/sanctuary_soil_products/dutchman-brand-ultra-premium-expanded-coco-coir/



Very interested in this. I was looking into adding EWC to coco when I decided to go organic. 

I would think you are going to have to feed 50% (?) more and add something to make up for the Ca sucking, as Ham put it. 

Please keep us informed.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 20, 2013)

I really like what's going on here. Progression. It feels like a team.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2013)

Trousers said:


> I used to run 100% coco. Then I added 30% croutons and they did much better.
> I am going to use more croutons than I did perlite.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't use fabric pots, so I'm hoping that I don't have to bump up my waterings that much more. I guess I'll find out.

The main reason I'm cutting the peat with coco coir is that peat is so acidic. I guess it would defeat the purpose of doing this if I have to add a bunch of calcium to the coir. I'm hoping by "buffered" they mean that they have already addressed this calcium sucking issue that coco coir seems to have. I'll find out soon enough ....


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perlite
> 
> You will have to be a bit more specific with your definition there Red so ol MH knows what you are talking about. You know us savages, we have no volcanoes and slow interwebs LOL. But seriously, link me up to what you mean there. Interested.
> 
> EDIT: I looked it up quickly. Can only find Lava dust, beads (as in gypsy bracelets) and glazed counter tops... Nothing for plants? Link link link please  I HATE perlite dust. Makes me sick as a dog.


I prefer lava rock for several reasons. One you've already mentioned...can't stand that dust. Lava rock is cheaper, more available to me, doesn't float, is very porous (which gives it a much greater surface area for bennies to live and multiply in), and is great for aeration. With such great aeration and surface area I would think you'd need less as a drainage mat'l right? I'm sure you have access to a lot of lava rock that you can crush to sizes ranging from dust-1/2". However, it does make pots a little heavier...so wear a back support  That's off the top off my head and remember a lot of shite popping up when interweb'n it. I crushed a $3.50 bag of lava rock up with a sledgehammer to get about a 1/2 cu ft. of 1/4"-1/2" pcs. I'll give you links soon me mate.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 20, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't use fabric pots, so I'm hoping that I don't have to bump up my waterings that much more. I guess I'll find out.
> 
> The main reason I'm cutting the peat with coco coir is that peat is so acidic. I guess it would defeat the purpose of doing this if I have to add a bunch of calcium to the coir. I'm hoping by "buffered" they mean that they have already addressed this calcium sucking issue that coco coir seems to have. I'll find out soon enough ....


Another grow buddy jumping the peat ship  I've never heard of that brand and have always used the bricks that're more bang for your buck. I assume they just broke the PH buffer when rinsing. You can always 'charge' your coco for a day with whatever cal/mag PHd water you want to use. I'm sure you're going to love the stuff in a mix. Problem with coco is the price (why I buy the bricks and deal with the labor) and its ability to hog up Cal. Some people claim to have Mg def. and High K probs...haven't run into that personally.

Here's a baseline (not for organics), but gives you an idea of what to expect. http://forum.grasscity.com/coco-coir/620656-askeds-coco-guide.html


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Another grow buddy jumping the peat ship  I've never heard of that brand and have always used the bricks that're more bang for your buck. I assume they just broke the PH buffer when rinsing. You can always 'charge' your coco for a day with whatever cal/mag PHd water you want to use. I'm sure you're going to love the stuff in a mix. Problem with coco is the price (why I buy the bricks and deal with the labor) and its ability to hog up Cal. Some people claim to have Mg def. and High K probs...haven't run into that personally.
> 
> Here's a baseline (not for organics), but gives you an idea of what to expect. http://forum.grasscity.com/coco-coir/620656-askeds-coco-guide.html


Great thread Red (I'm a poet and I didn't even know it)!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 20, 2013)

I finally found the stuff, Red. Imported of course. DAMMIT. Just... DAMN. Same as Sphagnum. Imported stuff is just prohibitively expensive


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I finally found the stuff, Red. Imported of course. DAMMIT. Just... DAMN. Same as Sphagnum. Imported stuff is just prohibitively expensive


Can you at least get rice hulls? Pumice?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2013)

So Hamish, I want to learn more about your organic-hydro method that you're about to embark on. Specifically as it relates to our microscopic friends in the soil.

I'm trying to wrap my head around this. If you're using an ebb and flow system, I will assume that microbes will be present in whatever medium you're using, correct? They wouldn't do much good, and may have a tough time surviving long stretches in a reservoir. Is their a specific type of medium that would be well suited for this? I don't think hydroton wouldn't work well, and I would imagine that rockwool wouldn't work either. Would you use well rinsed coco coir for this? Also, wouldn't a bunch of them get flushed when the table drains? Is this something where you'd constantly have to be re-inoculating your medium?

I guess keeping a tea well oxygenated in a reservoir for weeks at a time is do-able, but I'm kinda stumped on how this all comes together. Either way it's a really interesting topic


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 20, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> So Hamish, I'm want to learn more about your organic-hydro method that you're about to embark on. Specifically as it relates to our microscopic friends in the soil.
> 
> I'm trying to wrap my head around this. If you're using an ebb and flow system, I will assume that microbes will be present in whatever medium you're using, correct? They wouldn't do much good, and may have a tough time surviving long stretches in a reservoir. Is their a specific type of medium that would be well suited for this? I don't think hydroton wouldn't work well, and I would imagine that rockwool wouldn't work either. Would you use well rinsed coco coir for this? Also, wouldn't a bunch of them get flushed when the table drains? Is this something where you'd constantly have to be re-inoculating your medium?
> 
> I guess keeping a tea well oxygenated in a reservoir for weeks at a time is do-able, but I'm kinda stumped on how this all comes together. Either way it's a really interesting topic


I've been thinking about this too as *bubbling bennie brews* {3Bs} is so damn fun! Dare I say lava rock as a medium...just look at all those microbe motels.
View attachment 2901666


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 20, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> So Hamish, I want to learn more about your organic-hydro method that you're about to embark on. Specifically as it relates to our microscopic friends in the soil.
> 
> I'm trying to wrap my head around this. If you're using an ebb and flow system, I will assume that microbes will be present in whatever medium you're using, correct? They wouldn't do much good, and may have a tough time surviving long stretches in a reservoir. Is their a specific type of medium that would be well suited for this? I don't think hydroton wouldn't work well, and I would imagine that rockwool wouldn't work either. Would you use well rinsed coco coir for this? Also, wouldn't a bunch of them get flushed when the table drains? Is this something where you'd constantly have to be re-inoculating your medium?
> 
> I guess keeping a tea well oxygenated in a reservoir for weeks at a time is do-able, but I'm kinda stumped on how this all comes together. Either way it's a really interesting topic


Everything genuity puts out is off the charts. I mean true art. When I found out he was doing it in a DWC with Xtreme tea I was floored. He grows in many mediums and is playing a different game. He really is amazing. Genuity and SkunkMunkie really inspire me. He's a cool cat too. I can't wait to watch Hamish take this method on.

I finished several Kali Mist clones in an ebb and flo just a month ago. They were neglected and in horrble light. I decided to use them to produce some Kali crosses. Worked incredible using teas the whole way with airstones. I did nothing.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2013)

What medium did you use Gandalf?


----------



## May11th (Nov 20, 2013)

Just ran across alpalca beans or shit. Anyone try it? Loaded with npk and ca and sulfer and mg. They said that on the package. Was $6 for 1lb.

Ps I just made a awesome investment that everyone should do. Spent $30 on 3 aloe vera plants. Whooo been wanting some forever now. Next stop worm farm. I think ill use up 100 gals of coco for the lil critters. Any suggestions or pics of good worm setups would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 20, 2013)

I used this medium.

http://www.suretogrow.com/Sure-to-Grow™-STG


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2013)

May11th said:


> Just ran across alpalca beans or shit. Anyone try it? Loaded with npk and ca and sulfer and mg. They said that on the package. Was $6 for 1lb.
> 
> Ps I just made a awesome investment that everyone should do. Spent $30 on 3 aloe vera plants. Whooo been wanting some forever now. Next stop worm farm. I think ill use up 100 gals of coco for the lil critters. Any suggestions or pics of good worm setups would be greatly appreciated.


I read somewhere (can't remember where) that alpaca poop and rabbit poop are the two best manures to use for gardening.

Score for May!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 20, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I used this medium.
> 
> http://www.suretogrow.com/Sure-to-Grow™-STG


No shit! I guess I wrongly assumed that microbes would not flourish in an inert medium like that. Very cool!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 20, 2013)

Alpacas have three stomachs. Good shit and local May.


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 20, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Alpacas have three stomachs. Good shit and local May.


I got some samples from these guys that I will be using on my next grow looks interesting made with Llama poop..http://www.winterfallsranch.com/products.htm


----------



## Trousers (Nov 20, 2013)

A one "l" Lama he's a priest
A two "l" LLama he's a beast.
I'll bet a silk pajama there is no such thing as a three "l" LLLama.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 20, 2013)

My lil brothers neighbor has an alpaca farm. The guano they use made the apple on the apple tree turn upside down and prey. Not much npk, but enough. Worked great. I used it a couple times when he brought some down. But I try not to use any guano or manure. Cow and alpaca have 3 stomachs so their manure processes differently. When composted, it becomes probiotic..


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 20, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> No shit! I guess I wrongly assumed that microbes would not flourish in an inert medium like that. Very cool!



It worked like a charm. I have some perfectly healthy Kali Mist x Daybreaker and Kali Mist x Alexander Kush beans. I personally loved that medium.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 20, 2013)

Here is a picture of the set up I used.


----------



## May11th (Nov 21, 2013)

Gandalf what do your teas measure out to after brewing, like ph/ppms. Im trying to figure out if im okay. I think I been underfeeding my ladies. My soils are between 6.2-7.2 , im glad to have this peat mosses acidity up to 6.2.

Trousers, im not currently running smartpots but might wish I would of. My pots aren't drying out as fast as I like. Its been 4 days since I watered and tomorrow looks like I may not have to again,3-5 gal containers at that. Wonder if this is bad? The soil seems even from top to bottom for dampness, its not showing signs of overfed, may be due to my temps being 50-60°. Im just used to giving them water every 3 or so days.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 21, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> So Hamish, I want to learn more about your organic-hydro method that you're about to embark on. Specifically as it relates to our microscopic friends in the soil.
> 
> I'm trying to wrap my head around this. If you're using an ebb and flow system, I will assume that microbes will be present in whatever medium you're using, correct? They wouldn't do much good, and may have a tough time surviving long stretches in a reservoir. Is their a specific type of medium that would be well suited for this? I don't think hydroton wouldn't work well, and I would imagine that rockwool wouldn't work either. Would you use well rinsed coco coir for this? Also, wouldn't a bunch of them get flushed when the table drains? Is this something where you'd constantly have to be re-inoculating your medium?
> 
> I guess keeping a tea well oxygenated in a reservoir for weeks at a time is do-able, but I'm kinda stumped on how this all comes together. Either way it's a really interesting topic


 Here we have a LOT of points I am mulling over myself. I can NOT under-state my surprise at Genuity's rig! Also when Gandalf pulled it off, I was blown out of my seat. I couldn't believe it. 

So let me stress that what I intend to do is definitely on the fringe of growing. Edge City. There is very little science backing it up. All I know right now, is that I saw two successes and I'll be damned if I don't explore this. 

Some of my thoughts so far:

Microbes do more than feed plants. They work on conditioning the soil, down to the microscopic level, right. When they start FEEDING the plant (with exception of fungi, who help channel all the nutrients to the roots) they are dead. All the nutes are locked inside their little bodies, and this is part of what makes them good for the soil, they immobilise elements and prevent them from washing out the soil down to the water table. 

What I suspect (I NEED MY MICROSCOPE!!!) is happening in Organic Hydro is that they do NOT survive at all. In soil, we need pretty infrequent feeds of ACT to keep populations strong. But it is still the DEAD microbes that really make sure the food is available. This is why ACT provides such a strong nute boost, but only for a short time, until our soil becomes TRULY alive. 

What I mean with TRULY alive is this: A leaf drops to the soil surface, and it is GONE in 3 days. This is what Microbe Man considers a TRULY alive soil. He also feels it takes YEARS to get there. I just read this yesterday, I will go look for the thread and copy-paste it here. Actually, Stow, I think you commented on said thread, not too sure but I think so...

So once again, my SUSPICION is that most microbes die off. Cell walls are probably broken down by anaerobes, or perhaps the agitation caused by the bubbles, or something similar. And in doing so, actually dying, they make a lot of nutrient instantly available to the plant. One solo cup tea per gallon, it is not much. BUT Genuity does make sure it stays topped up. Using up to a gallon of ACT per week in his rigs. So we can view this as quite a lot of microbes being added constantly. 

So in a sense, it is still quite the opposite of a living soil. I don't think anything stays alive in there for very long mate. And oddly enough I think it is exactly this that makes it tick along. 

In other words, it requires an abandonment of the LOS kind of thinking. Anaerobes like Lacto B need to be harnassed effectively too. Chelation will only occur for that short time that the microbes are active. 

The latter point is a reason why I think Hydroton and Rockwool will work a bit better than DWC even. Tons of nooks and crannies in the rough Hydroton, and it holds Hygroscopic Water, which we all know is the stuff microbes move around in. Just a tiny bit longer survival at least. MAX chelation if using an all-purpose tea for example. 

Many issues will arise of course. Res and substrate temps will need to be kept low low low. 15 degrees C and under methinks. And one will have to get used to not seeing pearly white roots. I think a lot of algae will start having quite the field day. So we will have to look at those simple organisms also. Take algae into consideration while exploring organic hydro. 

And we will have to harnass The Borg... Trichoderma can survive in hydroton no hassle. It can serve the same purposes as fungi. Matter of fact, most of the time when you think your store-bought Mycorrhizal Fungi are helping you out, it is Trichoderma. The stuff is in all the Myco mixes just about. BUT IT EATS FUNGI. It will destroy ALL mycos. All true ones at least. 

Only person I know FOR SURE that has strong myco-dominant soils is Java. He gets FRUITING BODIES! With The Borg around, this will not happen. 

Anyhow, like I said, this whole idea of Organic Hydro is right on the fringe of cannabis growing. Welcome to Edge City. I have decided to keep my experiments SMALL to start. I am getting ready to run my first 2nd gen soils now. LOS is still going to be a long road for me. I am not going to rush this, particularly after finding out how long it takes to get it TRULY ALIVE.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 21, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Can you at least get rice hulls? Pumice?


LOL... If you knew in exactly how far an outlying region I live, you would not bother asking that my friend. All rice is also imported. I guess I can get rice hulls at the nurseries in the main centres no problem. BUT... I literally have everything shipped. Coco, perlite, you name it. Perlite is light so it doesn't cost that much to ship, pumice, no way, not gonna go there. I was just super curious for the next time I go to a big centre and hit up the nurseries. The Great MicrobeMan opened my eyes yesterday evening... I am not going to be buying ANYTHING for my soil mixes any longer. I am using what is on my land from now on. I have everything I need, including the patience it is going to take, to copy some of his mixes to the letter. 
I will have to wait a long time for the new mixes to be ready. But I have the time. I did a few soil cooks, HUGE ones, over the last few months. I realised yesterday that I am a stone's throw away from my first second generation runs. Then it will be a circle. FINALLY. I am stoked!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Here we have a LOT of points I am mulling over myself. I can NOT under-state my surprise at Genuity's rig! Also when Gandalf pulled it off, I was blown out of my seat. I couldn't believe it.
> 
> So let me stress that what I intend to do is definitely on the fringe of growing. Edge City. There is very little science backing it up. All I know right now, is that I saw two successes and I'll be damned if I don't explore this.
> 
> ...




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again.



*


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 21, 2013)

May11th said:


> Gandalf what do your teas measure out to after brewing, like ph/ppms. Im trying to figure out if im okay. I think I been underfeeding my ladies. My soils are between 6.2-7.2 , im glad to have this peat mosses acidity up to 6.2.
> 
> Trousers, im not currently running smartpots but might wish I would of. My pots aren't drying out as fast as I like. Its been 4 days since I watered and tomorrow looks like I may not have to again,3-5 gal containers at that. Wonder if this is bad? The soil seems even from top to bottom for dampness, its not showing signs of overfed, may be due to my temps being 50-60°. Im just used to giving them water every 3 or so days.


The exact ppms I use are somewhere in this monster. I honestly don't even check ph or ppms anymore now that I have done the teas so many times now. I don't know how to find the exact numbers I used as my template. I'll try to find it.


----------



## May11th (Nov 21, 2013)

Ill give ya a reach around for the good info gandalf lol your numbers would be great. Your plants are so healthy all the time and im tired of being a lil off lol


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 21, 2013)

May11th said:


> Ill give ya a reach around for the good info gandalf lol your numbers would be great. Your plants are so healthy all the time and im tired of being a lil off lol


I'll look for the numbers if you don't give me a reach around May.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 21, 2013)

If he's reaching around, that means he's behind you........look out Gandalf!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 21, 2013)

I popped some new beans from a few strains and breeders that I have been dying to try. No set journaling here as I am really just playing around. I am chilling from testers until the spring I think. The new strains are:

1. MTG Covelo Sour Diesel...2 beans
2. MTG Stoney Creek OG...2 beans
3. Bodhi Sunshine Daydream...4 beans
4. Bodhi Lucky Charms...5 beans....sorry st0w
5. SinCity NightFire OG...2 beans
6. SinCity Nightmare OG...2 beans
7. SinCity Alien's Jacked Up...1 bean

Everything is above the surface and is under the Tek 2 lamps as of last night. The only one not above the surface is the SinCity AJU. It will show up I think. It did pop it's tail. I started the whole process last Friday evening. I am really excited to see the quality of these breeders. I know Bodhi is a slam dunk. I have had a hard on for MTG for sometime now.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 21, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> If he's reaching around, that means he's behind you........look out Gandalf!


I thought about that and all I can say is that May better be a huge violent guy with a horrible mean streak to "pull" this one off. Think you could pull that one on Steve Tovar?


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 21, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> all I can say is that May better be a huge violent guy with a horrible mean streak to "pull" this one off.


ROFLMFAO!!! I miss you guys so much!
Peace & love. Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 21, 2013)

We are always here my friend.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 21, 2013)

I have never heard of anyone checking ppm's for teas and especially pure organics. I never check ppm's or ph. That has no place in pure living organics. Recreating mother nature to what happens naturally in the forests. For hydro yeah, manipulating plant growth by making short cuts for plants not being grown to full potential.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 21, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I have never heard of anyone checking ppm's for teas and especially pure organics. I never check ppm's or ph. That has no place in pure living organics. Recreating mother nature to what happens naturally in the forests. For hydro yeah, manipulating plant growth by making short cuts for plants not being grown to full potential.


I actually agree with you for once lol! My tap is 300-400 PPM and I no longer buy RO water around the corner. You mentioned aloe replacing ProTekt on another thread...want to understand why guy. Does it have more silica aka the missing macro? I'm also slowly converting to a "hybrid" no till, and would love to know if compost has enough Si already. I did notice a big difference with ProTekt when it came to super cropping (my fav). They healed quicker.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 21, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I have never heard of anyone checking ppm's for teas and especially pure organics. I never check ppm's or ph. That has no place in pure living organics. Recreating mother nature to what happens naturally in the forests. For hydro yeah, manipulating plant growth by making short cuts for plants not being grown to full potential.



I did it in the beginning just to get a feel of where my tea strength was. I don't do a thing to the ph. Now that I know what tea strengths each pheno loves to thrive in I am all set. When I first began using teas I made them way too strong for what I was growing and scarred them very badly.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 21, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I actually agree with you for once lol! My tap is 300-400 PPM and I no longer buy RO water around the corner. You mentioned aloe replacing ProTekt on another thread...want to understand why guy. Does it have more silica aka the missing macro? I'm also slowly converting to a "hybrid" no till, and would love to know if compost has enough Si already. I did notice a big difference with ProTekt when it came to super cropping (my fav). They healed quicker.


for one pro tekt is a chem nutrient not organic. Silica, iron, phos, potassium, zinc, sulfur, selenium, etc... Varies from among different species of aloe. Typically its upwards of 30% silica. Compost has enough everything along with castings (VC).


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Here we have a LOT of points I am mulling over myself. I can NOT under-state my surprise at Genuity's rig! Also when Gandalf pulled it off, I was blown out of my seat. I couldn't believe it.
> 
> So let me stress that what I intend to do is definitely on the fringe of growing. Edge City. There is very little science backing it up. All I know right now, is that I saw two successes and I'll be damned if I don't explore this.
> 
> ...



Good stuff. You have clearly thought this out. And you're absolutely correct about the relevance of microbes dying. The plants do uptake nutrients through deification, but when the microbes die/or are eaten a majority of that nutrient cache is plant available. If you think of it we are essentially a puppet master of sorts for a huge turf war battle on a microscopic level. We bring the soldiers to the battle field and nourish them, and in turn they slaughter one another. Joseph "Mad-Hamish" Stalin. 

I'm starting to see how this can work. The only thing I would suspect is that you would have to be constantly re-inoculating your medium. Investing in a good brewer and a worm bin would a must imo.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 21, 2013)

May11th said:


> Trousers, im not currently running smartpots but might wish I would of. My pots aren't drying out as fast as I like. Its been 4 days since I watered and tomorrow looks like I may not have to again,3-5 gal containers at that.


Sounds like bags or airpots would be perfect for you. 
I have 2 5 gallon air pots lined with landscaping fabric going right now. I put cones in them 13 days ago and they dry out every other day. Almost completely dried out. There is no way the plants are sucking up that much, the roots have barely started to expand. (By the way, the clones came in tiny square pots and the roots did not swirl at all. I should have taken a picture.)



May11th said:


> Wonder if this is bad? The soil seems even from top to bottom for dampness, its not showing signs of overfed, may be due to my temps being 50-60°. Im just used to giving them water every 3 or so days.


We have opposite problems. Yours seem due mostly to your low temps. I personally do not like my plants to see temps below 70, as my yard is a freaking powdery mildew factory. So I try to keep temps between 70 and 80. 

I really think that low temps will slow growth a bit. I grow in my furnace room, so temps are a constant battle. RH is always really low. 

You might want to think about putting seedling mats under your plants. They only run about 17 watts and keep your roots warm. It might dry your pots out a bit quicker too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 21, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I popped some new beans from a few strains and breeders that I have been dying to try. No set journaling here as I am really just playing around. I am chilling from testers until the spring I think. The new strains are:
> 
> 1. MTG Covelo Sour Diesel...2 beans
> 2. MTG Stoney Creek OG...2 beans
> ...



Great list! Sunshine Daydream is another Bodhi strain I'd like to try but it seems to be out of stock everywhere. I may place another order for some Lucky Charms elsewhere. You should have some fire there bro!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 21, 2013)

This should be very interesting. It's Soma gear Hamish. This guy owns a worm company that some of the Gage guys use to get some of their VC. 

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=2704


----------



## May11th (Nov 21, 2013)

Gandalf. Thats the exactly why im doing it. Trying to fine tune everything. My city water is 84ppm. Im trying to document everything now.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 21, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I actually agree with you for once lol! My tap is 300-400 PPM and I no longer buy RO water around the corner. You mentioned aloe replacing ProTekt on another thread...want to understand why guy. Does it have more silica aka the missing macro? I'm also slowly converting to a "hybrid" no till, and would love to know if compost has enough Si already. I did notice a big difference with ProTekt when it came to super cropping (my fav). They healed quicker.


I am interested in this. I have been foliar feeding for the first time ever and love the results. 
One of the things I noticed is the spot on one of my plants that was super cropped almost healed _too well._ I do not have the big knuckle I am used to. Maybe I didn't snap it enough, but I think foliar feeding every other day really has helped my plants. 

I use pro-tekt, aloe juice and liquid karma, then ph it to 6-6.5. 
My house plants love the stuff too. 


(Gonna mention it again. I love this section. No bitching and bickering, just Bros learning how to grow better and looking out for each other's plants. Thanks to everyone.)


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 21, 2013)

May11th said:


> Gandalf. Thats the exactly why im doing it. Trying to fine tune everything. My city water is 84ppm. Im trying to document everything now.


I know that for me it was the best path to take.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 21, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good stuff. You have clearly thought this out. And you're absolutely correct about the relevance of microbes dying. The plants do uptake nutrients through deification, but when the microbes die/or are eaten a majority of that nutrient cache is plant available.* If you think of it we are essentially a puppet master of sorts for a huge turf war battle on a microscopic level. We bring the soldiers to the battle field and nourish them, and in turn they slaughter one another. *Joseph "Mad-Hamish" Stalin.
> 
> I'm starting to see how this can work. The only thing I would suspect is that you would have to be constantly re-inoculating your medium. Investing in a good brewer and a worm bin would a must imo.



lol........


----------



## Javadog (Nov 21, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again.*

Close that circle baby!

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 21, 2013)

I got a quick question. If I want to top dress my flowering plants with High P guano is 1/4 cup around the stalk good or should I add more? They are around 3-4 weeks into flowering.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 21, 2013)

Careful....that stuff is not compost nor EWC. It will burn quickly.

There must be a amount per area vs. amount per volume of pot 
or some such on the wrapper.

I use Plantone on the back yard and just use about a tablespoon 
per pot for 2 and 3 gallon pots and maybe a couple for 5 gallons.

....but I am *not* the one to trust. Those are only vegetables!

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Careful....that stuff is not compost nor EWC. It will burn quickly.
> 
> There must be a amount per area vs. amount per volume of pot
> or some such on the wrapper.
> ...


I agree. That stuff is hot as hell. That seems like a lot. I like to use VC or something like one of the HF dry organic ferts.


----------



## May11th (Nov 21, 2013)

Hell add 1 tsp per gallon. Thats what I do, sprinkle then etch it in. Put some worm castings over it or something. I believe in mulching, I been getting killer roots under the mulch and say goodbye to annoying gnats. I dont have a big ussue w them ,I wonder if the larvae attack dead roots?


----------



## hyroot (Nov 21, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I got a quick question. If I want to top dress my flowering plants with High P guano is 1/4 cup around the stalk good or should I add more? They are around 3-4 weeks into flowering.


2-3 tablespoons is fine. 1/4 cup is to much.. Less is used with topdressing compared to teas. Topdress with some vc after guano too.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 21, 2013)

Alright thanks guys. I did 1 cup ffof, 1/4 cup High P guano, and 1/3-1/2 cup ewc. Should be a nice flowering top dress.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 22, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Great list! Sunshine Daydream is another Bodhi strain I'd like to try but it seems to be out of stock everywhere. I may place another order for some Lucky Charms elsewhere. You should have some fire there bro!


http://www.seedsman.com/en/cannabis-seeds/bodhi-seeds?p=2 There you go mate. A few people have recommended this as a good place for me to get Bodhi gear. Still tons of Appy crosses there, even Appalachian Thunderfuck is in stock...



st0wandgrow said:


> Good stuff. You have clearly thought this out. And you're absolutely correct about the relevance of microbes dying. The plants do uptake nutrients through deification, but when the microbes die/or are eaten a majority of that nutrient cache is plant available. If you think of it we are essentially a puppet master of sorts for a huge turf war battle on a microscopic level. We bring the soldiers to the battle field and nourish them, and in turn they slaughter one another. Joseph "Mad-Hamish" Stalin.
> 
> I'm starting to see how this can work. The only thing I would suspect is that you would have to be constantly re-inoculating your medium. Investing in a good brewer and a worm bin would a must imo.


I am trying to convince a buddy at an Agri lab to run some experiments in her free time. It would be nice to have solid verifiable science behind this! Whichever way, it will be fun. Organic Hydro... What a head trip. 



hyroot said:


> I have never heard of anyone checking ppm's for teas and especially pure organics. I never check ppm's or ph. That has no place in pure living organics. Recreating mother nature to what happens naturally in the forests. For hydro yeah, manipulating plant growth by making short cuts for plants not being grown to full potential.


 Yeah but I'm a NERD. I test everything because I like to ROFL... Gives me tons of little bits of info to write down and chart up later. I can't help it, I can be obsessive like that. Just wait till I get my microscope. I am going to drive people NUTS then. 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> I popped some new beans from a few strains and breeders that I have been dying to try. No set journaling here as I am really just playing around. I am chilling from testers until the spring I think. The new strains are:
> 
> 1. MTG Covelo Sour Diesel...2 beans
> 2. MTG Stoney Creek OG...2 beans
> ...


BADASS line-up brother! I am very interested in the SinCity runs too. Going to be a lot of fun to watch. I have seen a few logs of the Nightmare OG. DAMN. Aptly named if you find reefer so frosty you can't see the green the stuff of bad dreams. It looked like it would stick to the roof if you chucked it in the air.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 22, 2013)

Cannazon and herbies also carry Bodhi. That Blood Orange from Bodhi looks promising...hell they all do.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 22, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Cannazon and herbies also carry Bodhi. That Blood Orange from Bodhi looks promising...hell they all do.


 I know what you mean mate! I am keeping my eyes open for his next auction. All the new stuff will drop and be sold out in an hour. The shops only carry his BIG drops. The small ones have all the exciting little gems. 

He won't be re-stocking at the mug shop I hear. Guess they lost too much of his gear.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I know what you mean mate! I am keeping my eyes open for his next auction. All the new stuff will drop and be sold out in an hour. The shops only carry his BIG drops. The small ones have all the exciting little gems.
> 
> He won't be re-stocking at the mug shop I hear. Guess they lost too much of his gear.



Finally a breeder with an incredible gear takes a stand. Mad, that's for you Hamish, respect for Bodhi. Bodhi's and MTG's sprouts all had the "fuzz" on them. I am impressed. 

I really want to tell you Hamish what an incredible source of inspiration you are to me. All of you guys are. You guys are what keeps moving this thread along. You all put out such great info.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> http://www.seedsman.com/en/cannabis-seeds/bodhi-seeds?p=2 There you go mate. A few people have recommended this as a good place for me to get Bodhi gear. Still tons of Appy crosses there, even Appalachian Thunderfuck is in stock...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are the man Hamish. Thank you for the link above bro.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again.



*


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 22, 2013)

Seems like the 'tude' has the highest selection...mostly sold out tho. I'd like to give Goji Og another stab, as I mistreated her the first time and still got above average results. BB has always been so friendly, affordable, discreet, and generous that I would feel like cheating if I went somewhere else. BB, supposed GG, and always improving Bodhi...I'm stuck on my next order(s).


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 22, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Seems like the 'tude' has the highest selection...mostly sold out tho. I'd like to give Goji Og another stab, as I mistreated her the first time and still got above average results. BB has always been so friendly, affordable, discreet, and generous that I would feel like cheating if I went somewhere else. BB, supposed GG, and always improving Bodhi...I'm stuck on my next order(s).


 Most of those have been out of stock for close on a year... Dank Sinatra has not been available for MORE than a year. Good ol' mug shop. Never updating their shit. Makes it look so impressive, but really it isn't. 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> Finally a breeder with an incredible gear takes a stand. Mad, that's for you Hamish, respect for Bodhi. Bodhi's and MTG's sprouts all had the "fuzz" on them. I am impressed.
> 
> I really want to tell you Hamish what an incredible source of inspiration you are to me. All of you guys are. You guys are what keeps moving this thread along. You all put out such great info.


Says the man that raises the bar for all of us every single time! It is like I told Red: You use The Rev's methods, but I read through his book, looked at the pics and thought 'Gandalf's plants look so much BETTER than THIS. WTF. HOW? Does he feed them steroids?' You kick the Rev's balls in mate.

Most apt screen name EVER. You really are the Green Wizard. I would love to see the Garden Of Weeden for myself some day. Keep doing whatever it is you do Brother! The rest of us are all permanently blown away.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Most of those have been out of stock for close on a year... Dank Sinatra has not been available for MORE than a year. Good ol' mug shop. Never updating their shit. Makes it look so impressive, but really it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean I use MMs method? Gand uses Rez's I believe, but Gand is the plant whisperer and can grow bud from his nose hairs.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 22, 2013)

I wan to try goji og too. Every seed bank seems to be out of it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 22, 2013)

Red, NEVER change. I love your posts. 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> You mean I use MMs method? Gand uses Rez's I believe, but Gand is the plant whisperer and can grow bud from his nose hairs.




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RedCarpetMatches again.



*


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> http://www.seedsman.com/en/cannabis-seeds/bodhi-seeds?p=2 There you go mate. A few people have recommended this as a good place for me to get Bodhi gear. Still tons of Appy crosses there, even Appalachian Thunderfuck is in stock...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great info. Thank you MH!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 22, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I wan to try goji og too. Every seed bank seems to be out of it.


Herbies has it in stock.....


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 22, 2013)

Holt shit that sounds like an incredible strain. I want some of that. I know absolutely zero about Bodhi. Does anyone have links to his background?

As a side note.....JTR is a very serious strain. Very potent stuff here. Taste is out of this world.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 22, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Holt shit that sounds like an incredible strain. I want some of that. I know absolutely zero about Bodhi. Does anyone have links to his background?
> 
> As a side note.....*JTR is a very serious strain. Very potent stuff here. Taste is out of this world.*


It's his best strain, imo. I've sampled some from a couple different growers and both were excellent


----------



## hyroot (Nov 22, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Herbies has it in stock.....


I think they're out. It doesn't have the add to cart option. Has the email notification for when they get it back. But it does say new in stock.....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 22, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I think they're out. It doesn't have the add to cart option. Has the email notification for when they get it back. But it does say new in stock.....


Just checked that out ..... and you're right. Mother effer. I've been eyeballing that one for a minute.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 22, 2013)

Okay, who's getting what strain  We all have to have something different.


----------



## May11th (Nov 22, 2013)

Im keeping carmelo, all phenos are great. The bcbd bb I have is a stretch indica and first time flowering her and she jist showed sex last night. I have blue dream coming up in veg and more bb and carmelo.i really would love to see someone with better growing skills than me run the carmelo, delicious has a charm there.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 22, 2013)

May11th said:


> Im keeping carmelo, all phenos are great. The bcbd bb I have is a stretch indica and first time flowering her and she jist showed sex last night. I have blue dream coming up in veg and more bb and carmelo.i really would love to see someone with better growing skills than me run the carmelo, delicious has a charm there.



You kick ass bro. Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 22, 2013)

I think I'm dropping everything except cheese og.. the nearest dispensary with seeds has all tga. If if I drive 3 hours. Another has tga, cage, and bodhi. They won't tell me their stock over the phone and they don't have a menu on weedmaps.....


----------



## Javadog (Nov 22, 2013)

I got JTR in my Lemon Hunt recently.

I only popped one, but will keep popping until I get
the female I want to taste.

I grew Qrazy Train and thought that it had wonderful flavor.

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 23, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Holt shit that sounds like an incredible strain. I want some of that. I know absolutely zero about Bodhi. Does anyone have links to his background?
> 
> As a side note.....JTR is a very serious strain. Very potent stuff here. Taste is out of this world.


Hit up Calicat, he seems to know everything about Bodhi. Calicat seems to know everything about everybody.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 23, 2013)

I was skimming through that Bodhi thread and seen his name pop up often. I'm waiting for Black Friday promotions to buy some packs...20% off!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 23, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I was skimming through that Bodhi thread and seen his name pop up often. I'm waiting for Black Friday promotions to buy some packs...20% off!!!


Calicat is the man. Oldschool grower. Grown about everything you can imagine, and does reports on it all. His grow and smoke reports on BreedBay are some of the most informative and detailed reports you can imagine. I look for Calicat reports on almost anything I want to try. Open and honest, he will take the time to answer questions from anybody that approaches him with a good vibe. 

IMMENSE knowledge in that man's head. Heavily into 'micro tweaks' he is even aware of how little temp changes affect nutrient uptake. In a league of his own.

EDIT: In my constant search to move closer to the source, I am now watching another name of legendary proportions: Gooeybreeder. The dude is blowing my mind. Mom Gooey and Afgooey... Look those up fellas.

Another Edit: I just posted a thread on the Bay asking the B-man his story, or a link to it. Will have the info you are wanting soon Gandalf...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 23, 2013)

Damn it HAM!!! I remember when Gooey came out on the tude and had a BOGO (buy one get one for you South Africans). Same reason I didn't keep/breed Goji Og...I don't trust new breeders. I even remember the MTG gear being BOGO. I gotta just start going with my gut and taste buds lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 23, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Damn it HAM!!! I remember when Gooey came out on the tude and had a BOGO (buy one get one for you South Africans). Same reason I didn't keep/breed Goji Og...I don't trust new breeders. I even remember the MTG gear being BOGO. I gotta just start going with my gut and taste buds lol.


Here's my take on 'new' breeders:

A lot of the time, they are incredibly talented, passionate growers that feel a little something is missing from the selections available to them and their friends. Then this passion grows into breeding, and of course, with enough time, and a good eye, they start getting what they want out of it. Of course, they don't have the huge rooms and resourses guys like Greenhouse have (one of the OLDEST companies) and for many years their limited runs are shared amongst friends only. And so, a reputation builds and builds. If you go through the Bodhi thread, you will find a list of all the strains the man has grown... It will take me two lifetimes to get that many beans going! Anyhow, one thing leads to another, and eventually the 'lightbulb' moment arrives... BAM. Let's make this shit available to EVERYBODY! At that point, you will be very lucky to get your hands on some. Bodhi for example doesn't have the space to keep single lines going yet even. Nor the legal wiggle-room. But you cannot put brakes on passion! So bit by bit, great crosses get turned out one after the other. No pollen chucks from these Boutique breeders, no Sir! A few hundred beans per run, they are still wanting to smoke some dank too so no way there is such a thing as MAXIMISED seed production. 

And they put a lot of effort and money into it. Bodhi as an example again has made collection trips to:

Nepal in 2008, Oaxaca 2009 and 2010, Morocco 2010, North India 2013... And it is but the beginning. 

Here is how Gooey recently started a thread on the Bay:

You guys know me, I wanna know.......What needs improving? How am I screwing up? What am I missing do you think. Should I be working on something you wish I would?
We have a great community here, one full of folks who really know their way around a cannabis plant. Folks here have a wide, vast knowledge of all things pot and a breeder would be foolish not to use it to help better his/her products for them. I've always wondered why more breeders don't engage the public about the work they do and how to taylor it better to the wishes of the seed buying community. I'd like to see the days of " take what I make and be happy" breeding done with. I want to always stand BESIDE you all, not be viewed as some kind of super grower aura filled pot god that seems to be the way breeders view themselves sometimes. Indeed not all, but it's staying grounded that produces the best and so I wonder and as always, you know me, I wanna know what your thoughts are.
You folks are always ultra kind and give me way more than I deserve, for which I deeply thank you. 
Please, let's keep this a critical thread, one I can learn from as I have in the past, and this way I can better serve you and the site. Thanks guys and gals!

Ever see an 'old' or 'big' breeder do that?

And then a question: If ol' Gandalf here said to you:'Hey, Red, I bred these beans, care to try them?' Would you refuse, and if you got sent some, would they sit in the vault, or would you run them instantly?... I'd put them in a shot glass the second the parcel arrived myself.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 23, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I think I'm dropping everything except cheese og.. the nearest dispensary with seeds has all tga. If if I drive 3 hours. Another has tga, cage, and bodhi. They won't tell me their stock over the phone and they don't have a menu on weedmaps.....


Cheese OG.. A match made in heaven! That must be the most DANK, stinky, sticky, head-and-body crushing super meds mate. I drool just thinking about it.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 23, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Cheese OG.. A match made in heaven! That must be the most DANK, stinky, sticky, head-and-body crushing super meds mate. I drool just thinking about it.


I smoked the outdoor from seed of it. It tastes like apples and cheese. Potent. Kind of creeper (old school) head high. I'ma chop 2 party cup(comp) from seed next week of it. Then the one in flower room is from another seed. Then I have a few clones from it too. I have one more from seed outside. Just started forming buds. I have more seeds of it from when I bred it. I want to cross it with something. I'm thinking of making a small sealed cab for breeding. With intake and exhaust fans with filters. Run a cree or Philips led. I'ma wait til Feb. When I can afford to buy a bunch of strains


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 23, 2013)

I've been eyeballin this one for a while now. http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/Bodhi-seeds-Ancient-OG I'd like to get something with a dense bud structure to play with. Now to convince the wife to let me invest.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 23, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I've been eyeballin this one for a while now. http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/Bodhi-seeds-Ancient-OG I'd like to get something with a dense bud structure to play with. Now to convince the wife to let me invest.


Do what I do. My way or the highway lol. 

Gand if you bred, I'd go broke. 

Ham, I would love to fire one up with you. Laugh, fight, make up, laugh again!!!

Hy, where's my sample bra?!

May, sup with that Melo slacker 

I wish you guys could smell my new mix. I like to finger it. 

It's almost Christmas so Santa will deliver  HO HO Stow


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 23, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Calicat is the man. Oldschool grower. Grown about everything you can imagine, and does reports on it all. His grow and smoke reports on BreedBay are some of the most informative and detailed reports you can imagine. I look for Calicat reports on almost anything I want to try. Open and honest, he will take the time to answer questions from anybody that approaches him with a good vibe.
> 
> IMMENSE knowledge in that man's head. Heavily into 'micro tweaks' he is even aware of how little temp changes affect nutrient uptake. In a league of his own.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hamish. I'll be taking a peek. I appreciate it bro.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 23, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I smoked the outdoor from seed of it. It tastes like apples and cheese. Potent. Kind of creeper (old school) head high. I'ma chop 2 party cup(comp) from seed next week of it. Then the one in flower room is from another seed. Then I have a few clones from it too. I have one more from seed outside. Just started forming buds. I have more seeds of it from when I bred it. I want to cross it with something. I'm thinking of making a small sealed cab for breeding. With intake and exhaust fans with filters. Run a cree or Philips led. I'ma wait til Feb. When I can afford to buy a bunch of strains


A mate of mine did a Cheese x Blueberry. It was spectacular. Funny thing is, each plant tasted like Lemon Meringue pie. So he called it Lemon Meringue. DAMN it was good. Cheese crosses seem to always be a winner. I LOVE A GOOD CREEPER SATIVA HIGH!!! My all-time favourite. Perfect for playing guitar or hitting the studio for some electronica production. Eaaaases you in with a creative urge, then makes everything go all swirly and FUN. Creative waves followed by lulls of contented bliss. Finally, you just get lost, drifting around blues forms or making epic atmospheric sounds... My kinda smoke. 



Steelheader3430 said:


> I've been eyeballin this one for a while now. http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/Bodhi-seeds-Ancient-OG I'd like to get something with a dense bud structure to play with. Now to convince the wife to let me invest.


I found the answer to this long ago. First, you buy her something twice the value. Then you get your beans/ballast/reflector/bucket of worms...



RedCarpetMatches said:


> Ham, I would love to fire one up with you. Laugh, fight, make up, laugh again!!!
> 
> Hy, where's my sample bra?!


Awwww Red, you looked up the local slang. That's one of the biggest compliments I was ever handed by any body ever. MAX RESPECT right back at you buddy.  

EDIT: That's northern speak. Down in the south here it's 'bruh' so as to not constantly be referring to our mates as female under wear 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thanks Hamish. I'll be taking a peek. I appreciate it bro.


...And then you'll buy some of his gear and keep it in your vault and tell us all you have it and it will be sold out and none of us will be able to get any and then you will wait like a decade to run it driving us all mad with anticipation...  Because that's how you roll.


----------



## May11th (Nov 23, 2013)

Hamish. Blue cheese is my favorite smoke ever. Shit is like a aphrodisiac I swear, I hope to get you guys pics of my friends scrog, screen is filled, flowering aigns are starting to show and the lil 4 x 2 tent should have 400 watt cmh here soon.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 23, 2013)

May11th said:


> Im keeping carmelo, all phenos are great. The bcbd bb I have is a stretch indica and first time flowering her and she jist showed sex last night. I have blue dream coming up in veg and more bb and carmelo.i really would love to see someone with better growing skills than me run the carmelo, delicious has a charm there.


You might have a really good BB pheno there. 
I am not familiar with BCBD BB, but if it stretches like a male and shows sex early you might have the much sought after sativa pheno. 

I really want to try Gage Green's Blue Dream or Blue Flame and that delicious looking Starlet Kush that Gandalf rocks so hard. 

I have a Blue Chees clone going right now. Finicky little girls, get all cranky when you first transplant then 10 days later my tent smells.
Such a stinky variety. 


I am convinced our tastes are similar, so Super Skunk is going on the list too. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## May11th (Nov 23, 2013)

Trouser, don't get the nivana superskunk, ill post a pic but its embarrassing to look at lol. Every seed was a waste and im not trashing nirvana I just didnt have luck I would say, hermies, males and low yield, low quality, ugly plants and buds.

I seem to have run into mites indoors, maybe the aloe plant I just bought, but either way im not stressing, its cold out and ill freeze em lol first im making a habenaro/neem oil/ lemon juice spray and if that dont get em ill shoot some acct on them. Either way ill kill them hashly. I did not ever want to have this issue but it seems that it has not caused much damage and is in a controlled environment. No worries. Adios muchachos


----------



## May11th (Nov 23, 2013)

Cookin, smells good. 

I got some work to do now with this bunch. 

Cheers


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 23, 2013)

May...you have dirty farmer fingers!!! That shit doesn't go away lol. I tried every product and the old shampoo scrubbing technique with no success. It'll make the sex life a little dull...unless you're sticking it somewhere dirty anyway LMAO!!! 

I'd hate too try your pheno Trousers. I've had good blueberry once and puked after a bowl. Hit me hard me mate.


----------



## May11th (Nov 23, 2013)

I sure hope not red. I will get nuclear in this bitch. Yeah I should really wear gloves for now on.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 24, 2013)

May11th said:


> Hamish. Blue cheese is my favorite smoke ever. Shit is like a aphrodisiac I swear, I hope to get you guys pics of my friends scrog, screen is filled, flowering aigns are starting to show and the lil 4 x 2 tent should have 400 watt cmh here soon.


You're talking the Big Buddha one, right? It was nothing similar to my mate's cross. Out of the Big Buddha Cheese crosses, my favourite is Chiesel. Gods. It is like getting a brick wrapped in velvet to the head.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 24, 2013)

May11th said:


> Trouser, don't get the nivana superskunk, ill post a pic but its embarrassing to look at lol. Every seed was a waste and im not trashing nirvana I just didnt have luck I would say, hermies, males and low yield, low quality, ugly plants and buds.
> 
> I seem to have run into mites indoors, maybe the aloe plant I just bought, but either way im not stressing, its cold out and ill freeze em lol first im making a habenaro/neem oil/ lemon juice spray and if that dont get em ill shoot some acct on them. Either way ill kill them hashly. I did not ever want to have this issue but it seems that it has not caused much damage and is in a controlled environment. No worries. Adios muchachos


 Habaneros should have your room a total kill-zone. Nothing escapes that stuff. Word of caution: If you don't have a respirator, get one. I am not kidding May. Never forget you are manufacturing something close on Pepper Spray, i.e MACE. Trust me on this my friend. I learned the hard way. Chillies are a total last-resort thing for me now.


----------



## May11th (Nov 24, 2013)

Hamish. I wish I would of read this before. I used a mask but it wasnt the best, I can say I was gagging and tears falling, crazy how lethal it was to breathe in, I just kept at it though, just told myself to man up and not be a bitch but not next time , you a aint kiddin at all hamish I find it funny how we do some crazy ass things for the love of the plants. 

When you did your spray hamish, how did you go about doing so? I slow cooked peppers in 1 cup of water and walked away for a hr then came back to smash all the peppers up and strain that water into a solo cup then add the pepper leftovers to a gallon jug I have with left over aloe leaves. Might have to be a weekly thing for a while just to make sure I feel confident the problems are gone. I want to sleep at night dammit


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 24, 2013)

May11th said:


> Hamish. I wish I would of read this before. I used a mask but it wasnt the best, I can say I was gagging and tears falling, crazy how lethal it was to breathe in, I just kept at it though, just told myself to man up and not be a bitch but not next time , you a aint kiddin at all hamish I find it funny how we do some crazy ass things for the love of the plants.
> 
> When you did your spray hamish, how did you go about doing so? I slow cooked peppers in 1 cup of water and walked away for a hr then came back to smash all the peppers up and strain that water into a solo cup then add the pepper leftovers to a gallon jug I have with left over aloe leaves. Might have to be a weekly thing for a while just to make sure I feel confident the problems are gone. I want to sleep at night dammit


 LOL... That stuff is hardcore eh?! Not to worry brother, they are all DEAD. You added the Neem oil so eggs are smothered, but I think the capsicum would've melted straight through those anyhow. Like I said, total killzone. Coot recommended peppers from India that are literally about 100 times more potent than Habanero... I don't want to imagine. Yup you did it right, strong a decoction as possible. Those leaves will not want anything but perhaps some Aloe Vera for a while. Give it a week, then give them a light Aloe spray, rest them another 3 or 4 days, then some kelp or ACT to get the phyllosphere healthy again. All your leaf microbes are GONE. TOTAL killzone. Who says you need PESTICIDES?! Pesticides are nothing in comparison to what you just did. And to think, no poisoning, no pollution. Pretty damn awesome eh?!

Anyhow, here's my weekly update. Flower room now at near max capacity!







Some of the smaller babies wouldn't fit in the pic. I had my ass backed up against the wall to get this one for you guys. 

This is my new favourite. She is 2 weeks behind the first ones. Pheno no 6 'Linda'







And in some better light







The second 'phase' looks so much better. I treated all of the plants in this mix for the K def as soon as it showed, so these girls hardly suffered. Just 2 low leaves each. 

They youngsters are looking fabulous. 

Anyhow, Gandalf, remember the re-vegging LVBK?...







I just left the two lowest little popcorn nugs on it, and a few weeks later, that is what she turned into. Was just a pet project, but now she is gearing up to be a pretty cool mum!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 24, 2013)

Big ups Ham!!! That's from someone who has little resources. Mad respect to me mate!


----------



## May11th (Nov 24, 2013)

Hamish. I totally forgot about ghost peppers and scorpions. I may have to grow them , good for chili. 
Anyhoo I like to hear you say that stuff, its reassuring for me, I love that the price for me to do a good bomb is less than $3.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 24, 2013)

May11th said:


> Hamish. I wish I would of read this before. I used a mask but it wasnt the best, I can say *I was gagging and tears falling, crazy how lethal it was to breathe in, I just kept at it though, just told myself to man up and not be a bitch *but not next time , you a aint kiddin at all hamish I find it funny how we do some crazy ass things for the love of the plants.
> 
> When you did your spray hamish, how did you go about doing so? I slow cooked peppers in 1 cup of water and walked away for a hr then came back to smash all the peppers up and strain that water into a solo cup then add the pepper leftovers to a gallon jug I have with left over aloe leaves. Might have to be a weekly thing for a while just to make sure I feel confident the problems are gone. I want to sleep at night dammit


Can you please have your better half video tape this next time?

LOL Classic!!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again.*

I appreciate the pepper talk. I have Jalepenos, Seranos, and now
(sprouting) Habeneros. I have read to add Onions and Garlic, for
separate reasons. A bit of soap is always good, and, yes, I could
use this to emulsify some neem oil (frtilome triple action plus actually).

I have not thought to use neem with the peppers.

I am going to use some Indian Lemon Grass Oil that was recommended
by another grower here. It sounds easier to apply than peppers. :0)

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 25, 2013)

Javadog said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again.*
> 
> I appreciate the pepper talk. I have Jalepenos, Seranos, and now
> (sprouting) Habeneros. I have read to add Onions and Garlic, for
> ...


My IPM has one very simple and easy step that I feel has made the biggest difference in keeping my room clean: AT ALL TIMES before going in there, I will have a shower, dress in fresh clean clothes, and then go straight in and do all the work that needs to be done. If my dog brushes against my legs on the way there, I head back to the bedroom and change again. Even when my wife gave me a surprise hug as I was at the door I changed, much to her annoyance. I have HEPA filtering on my inlets now. ONLY way bugs can get in is to hitch-hike. Seeing as I run perpetual crops I can't spray everything in there when I need to. 

Aside from that, vegging plants get treated with Aloe, and a spray made out of garlic and Canola oil (neem will work just as well). My grandpa used only one pesticide in his outdoor garden: Fermented tomato leaves and potato skins. The stuff goes outright poisonous. I try not to use poison. 

On occasion I use severe bio-disruptors like Tulsi Basil and Lavender. I try to keep those down to once a month. So far, it has been clean as a whistle in there. 



May11th said:


> Hamish. I totally forgot about ghost peppers and scorpions. I may have to grow them , good for chili.
> Anyhoo I like to hear you say that stuff, its reassuring for me, I love that the price for me to do a good bomb is less than $3.


 Yeah bro, I mean you felt what it did to you, right?! Imagine those teeny little bugs. They are TOAST. I found good ol' Tobasco worked well when I needed it also. I forgot to add this: IF you do have any survivors, reason would be that not every inch of leaf got covered by your spray. A good pressure-sprayer is essential, you've got to almost atomize the spray into a fine mist. That way it gets into places that you are not even aiming at. Diffusion spreads it everywhere!

Well done bro, I am really sorry to hear you had to get the mace to the face, but I bet a good respirator and some goggles are on your shopping list now...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 25, 2013)

Here you go Gandalf:

Originally posted by Bodhi:

a little on me:
i grew up reading books and planting seeds, mostly strange shamanic stuff from the old of the jungle catalogs before the days of the internet, did a bunch of traveling through the world as a lad, traced the footsteps of wasson through the sierra mazateca... wove through the himalays and indian plains collecting seeds, paddled along the ucayali in the amazon, and landed in a little big town on the north coast of ecotopia. graduated with a degree in religous anthropolgy, did my thesis on ayahuasca shamanism in peru, and now write, tend my garden, raise my son, make music and love.

a little on bodhiseeds:
bodhiseeds is a small family based organic breeding collective with a unique and special genetic library and a lot of love to share. we work mostly with hand collected or sprouted genetics and a few cherished elites.

so this thread is a place to post your grows, ask questions, and for updates and info on bodhiseeds releases. dont fret if response time is a little slow as we spend more time in the garden then on the computer. ic mag also has a bodhiseeds thread with quite alot of info for reference. 

we will not be listing anymore seeds untill the new year, all old limited edition stock is gone, exept for some stash for backups and trading. we will be taking time this winter to find new males and start on new projects. most of our old males were lost by our house sitter while we were in nepal on seed safari, and the pollen in the fridge is losing viability. 

pretty much everything has been sent out and listed of the old limited edition hybrids to make room for new projects, i have a few more packs tucked away and a few more mixes in the fridge for trading. the pollen from my old males is becoming non viable in the fridge, and i lost most of my males while i was in nepal due to my plant watcher blowing it. its sad, but its also a great chance to spend the winter looking for amazing new males to work with and sprouting seeds to find new foundations for future work, also im testing a bunch of elites to see if they will outcross well. the future looks bright.

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/10195-bodhiseeds-info-thread.html


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 25, 2013)

Those are beautiful plants Hamish. You really do have it going on and it is beyond impressive. I really appreciate the Bodhi info. I twisted one up before I read it. You are a great source of inspiration Hamish. I can't tell you how fortunate I feel to be your friend.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 25, 2013)

What do the _Greenthumb Geniuses_ suggest as a CA foliar...no bottles of course. Would you just use some AACT (includes kelp and molasses) with aloe? My coco and tea experiment has just went South Africa  Pretty sure I can bounce back. I now know when to start feeding nute teas at least lol. I'm also done with dolo lime pellets...I'll just feed it to the worms. BTW here's a little video of my baby wigglers. 
[video=youtube;Y3kXNEX1Ghs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3kXNEX1Ghs[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 25, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My coco and tea experiment has just went South Africa


You mean it elected a president with 20 kids, robbed some tourists, hijacked a mini-bus and installed a huge subwoofer before turning it into a taxi? Well now remind me to never put tea in coco...



GandalfdaGreen said:


> Those are beautiful plants Hamish. You really do have it going on and it is beyond impressive. I really appreciate the Bodhi info. I twisted one up before I read it. You are a great source of inspiration Hamish. I can't tell you how fortunate I feel to be your friend.


 Thanks for the kind words as always mate. I named it The Garden Of Earthly Delights. Garden Of Weeden was already taken  What you see is The Circle Of Green's work. All credit to you awesome fellas. All I do is listen to people that know more than me. I can't thank you guys enough. I wish I could blaze a fat bowl with you all.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 25, 2013)

My foliar for bugs is either Dr. Bronners peppermint or lavender soap every 3 days. I used up all my plants for foliar.. Plus I let loose some lady bugs every so often. Twice a week I spray with kelp meal and aloe. Top dressing with VC keeps away the soil dwellers.


----------



## foreverflyhi (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey curious if SST is best served right away or bubbled?


----------



## hyroot (Nov 25, 2013)

foreverflyhi said:


> Hey curious if SST is best served right away or bubbled?


 

I've been doing trial and error with bubbling and not bubbling with sst. Check my thread.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 25, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I've been doing trial and error with bubbling and not bubbling with sst. Check my thread.


I highly recommend Hyroot's info. He is the man.


----------



## foreverflyhi (Nov 25, 2013)

hyroot said:


> I've been doing trial and error with bubbling and not bubbling with sst. Check my thread.


I just looked and you said u bubbled and plantd seemed too love it, have u had ur results from not bubbling?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 25, 2013)

Some copy-pasting about SST, guys I REALLY trust. I know most of you have probably read this, just thought to throw down some info seeing as we're on the topic, just in case somebody finds this useful:

blue:
My current method is basically the same deal as schwagg. I'll sprout one or two cups (light vs. heavy 'feeding') in a glass jar with a screen on top. Soak for 8 hrs, drain for 2 hrs, soak for 8 hrs, drain and rinse once or twice a day and after the second soak they're usually ready within 24 to 36 hrs - purée and dump in a bubbling 5gal bucket of water and use as needed while I water, which takes a couple hours....that 5 gal of water is eventually diluted to 15-20gal water. 

I include bioAgs fulvic acid with weekly SST's.

I'll also use alfalfa seed, clover seed and fenugreek - fenugreek having great fungicidal properties. If I think about it ahead of time I'll use a base water of sprouted fenugreek tea for Karanja oil foliars.

Darc Mind aka HASHISH:
I just throw seeds in the vortex till I see decent sprouts, 3 days, strain from the air lift to hand-blend 
then add them back to the brewer to mix w/ humisolv, LAB culture etc

have yet to use barley but have experience w/ flax, buckwheat, fenugreek, radish, carrot, corn(ancient one's/anasazi) etc
corn & bean size seeds kinda clog my small air-lift but was pretty amazed of the plants response with the corn!

recently germ tested my cosmic carrot seeds as an enzyme application, gonna do the same with my tulsi seeds (got 1000's)

Coot:
Sprouted corn = Cytokinins


*Nature of Cytokinins*

Cytokinins are compounds with a structure resembling adenine which promote cell division and have other similar functions to kinetin. Kinetin was the first cytokinin discovered and so named because of the compounds ability to promote cytokinesis (cell division). Though it is a natural compound, It is not made in plants, and is therefore usually considered a "synthetic" cytokinin (meaning that the hormone is synthesized somewhere other than in a plant). The most common form of naturally occurring cytokinin in plants today is called zeatin which was isolated from corn (Zea mays).

Cytokinins have been found in almost all higher plants as well as mosses, fungi, bacteria, and also in tRNA of many prokaryotes and eukaryotes. Today there are more than 200 natural and synthetic cytokinins combined. Cytokinin concentrations are highest in meristematic regions and areas of continuous growth potential such as roots, young leaves, developing fruits, and seeds (Arteca, 1996; Mauseth, 1991; Raven, 1992; Salisbury and Ross, 1992).

*History of Cytokinins*

In 1913, Gottlieb Haberlandt discovered that a compound found in phloem had the ability to stimulate cell division (Haberlandt, 1913). In 1941, Johannes van Overbeek discovered that the milky endosperm from coconut also had this ability. He also showed that various other plant species had compounds which stimulated cell division (van Overbeek, 1941). In 1954, Jablonski and Skoog extended the work of Haberlandt showing that vascular tissues contained compounds which promote cell division (Jablonski and Skoog, 1954). The first cytokinin was isolated from herring sperm in 1955 by Miller and his associates (Miller et al., 1955). This compound was named kinetin because of its ability to promote cytokinesis. Hall and deRopp reported that kinetin could be formed from DNA degradation products in 1955 (Hall and deRopp, 1955). The first naturally occurring cytokinin was isolated from corn in 1961 by Miller (Miller, 1961). It was later called zeatin. Almost simultaneous with Miller Letham published a report on zeatin as a factor inducing cell division and later described its chemical properties (Letham, 1963). It is Miller and Letham that are credited with the simultaneous discovery of zeatin. Since that time, many more naturally occurring cytokinins have been isolated and the compound is ubiquitous to all plant species in one form or another (Arteca, 1996; Salisbury and Ross, 1992). 

*Biosynthesis and Metabolism of Cytokinins*

Cytokinin is generally found in higher concentrations in meristematic regions and growing tissues. They are believed to be synthesized in the roots and translocated via the xylem to shoots. Cytokinin biosynthesis happens through the biochemical modification of adenine. The process by which they are synthesized is as follows (McGaw, 1995; Salisbury and Ross, 1992):

A product of the mevalonate pathway called isopentyl pyrophosphate is isomerized. 

This isomer can then react with adenosine monophosphate with the aid of an enzyme called isopentenyl AMP synthase. 

The result is isopentenyl adenosine-5'-phosphate (isopentenyl AMP). 

This product can then be converted to isopentenyl adenosine by removal of the phosphate by a phosphatase and further converted to isopentenyl adenine by removal of the ribose group. 

Isopentenyl adenine can be converted to the three major forms of naturally occurring cytokinins. 

Other pathways or slight alterations of this one probably lead to the other forms. 

Degradation of cytokinins occurs largely due to the enzyme cytokinin oxidase. This enzyme removes the side chain and releases adenine. Derivitives can also be made but the pathways are more complex and poorly understood.

*Cytokinin Functions*

A list of some of the known physiological effects caused by cytokinins are listed below. The response will vary depending on the type of cytokinin and plant species (Davies, 1995; Mauseth, 1991; Raven, 1992; Salisbury and Ross, 1992).



Stimulates cell division.
Stimulates morphogenesis (shoot initiation/bud formation) in tissue culture.
Stimulates the growth of lateral buds-release of apical dominance.
Stimulates leaf expansion resulting from cell enlargement.
May enhance stomatal opening in some species.
Promotes the conversion of etioplasts into chloroplasts via stimulation of chlorophyll synthesis.


Seems most guys aerate...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 25, 2013)

OK my peeps, what would you go with if these were your choices......?

Dynasty- Caramel Candy Kush http://www.sanniesshop.com/caramel-candy-kush-dynasty-seeds.html

Bodhi- Lucky Charms http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/bodhi-lucky-charms-seeds-4687

Sin City- Sour Cherry Kush http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/sin-city-sour-cherry-kush-seeds-3717

Connoisseur- Strawberries and Cream http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/Seed-Brands/connoisseur-genetics-seeds/Connoisseur-Genetics-Strawberries-and-Cream


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 25, 2013)

Excellent list. Bodhi LC. Sincity second. Dynasty is a very close third. I am very unfamiliar with Conoisseur. You can't go wrong. Perhaps it is time to try the SinCity this time? Change karma up?


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 25, 2013)

Not knowing any of the strains personally besides what I've read up on them, I'd pick between Lucky Charms and Sour Cherry...


----------



## foreverflyhi (Nov 25, 2013)

I like mixing up my SST with alfalfa, barley, carrots and brocoli. 
I usually do 2 sst a week, my alfafa tea seems to be the best of them all, simple mix, alfafa, kelp, ewc, sillica coco, aloe and of course alfafa seed
The 2nd tea is whatever seed i choose plus ful power ewc etc etc
3rd watering is a botanical, usualy horsetail comfrey nettle
4th is kelp aloe coco sillica


now on to the results (keep in mind these are strains i worked before, and thus far, WOW! ROLS!!)

3rd run with rols

northern lights #5

















NL#5 harvest 











Popcorn nugs 






Blackwater week 7ish






Yoda og






Cool observation
all rols however notice plants to the bottom, they are veggin in 2gallon pots,
now check out top roght and left, tranplanted two days ago and they are showing more signs of growth, obviously pot size matters in ROLS












Finish this post off with some baby nettle, just started stinging yesterday  cute huh


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 25, 2013)

Lucky Charms just because of the name and breeder. That SCK description is funkyyy!!! 

Ooooo ooooo I'm next! What 2 packs would you pick together:
*Bodhi* http://www.seedsman.com/en/golden-triangle-regular-seeds and http://www.seedsman.com/en/blood-orange-regular-seeds
*GG *https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=577 and https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=584
*DGT *Bubba Katsu or Bubba OG http://drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 25, 2013)

Blood Orange looks tasty


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 26, 2013)

St0W... I would not be able to resist something called Strawberries and Cream, on the off chance that you actually get those flavours. And you KNOW you want the Lucky Charms. Shit man I still wanna see what they do in your garden...

Red, I want to run The Cornerstone next year. Get that one and review it for me  And it seems you really like the idea of the Blood Orange so go for it! I've seen you mention it at least 3 times now.


----------



## May11th (Nov 26, 2013)

I love sweet stuff, I may have to get a diesel going soon because its all I been hearing about around here lol maybe some form of chemdog or og mix.


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 26, 2013)

May11th said:


> I love sweet stuff, I may have to get a diesel going soon because its all I been hearing about around here lol maybe some form of chemdog or og mix.


I hear you bro, I love the sweet stuff too. I haven't came across a Skunk strain I didn't like. I think the iced grapefruit I like to grow so much is one of the strongest, fruity strains I've come across. It's really stable, veg's quick, and finishes quickly as well, with some nice large flowers filled with resin. Sativa structure to the plant, but grows like an indica. After some time in the jars, the meds are really nice. Makes really nice concentrates as well. I've heard alot of great things about Soma's Diesel. Never had the pleasure of growing it myself yet.
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 26, 2013)

I wouldn't call Somas NYCD sweet as such. Pungent and exotic, indescribable really. Very unique! Tart grapefruit dank. Absolutely mind blowing! From what I hear Gages OG crosses are dripping with sweetie flavours. And Bodhi Appalachia crosses too. I HAVE to get my hands on some Iced Grapefruit. If Myco rates it as high as he does, it is a must have.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 26, 2013)

I've done soma rockbud and soma lavender. Both dank. Both tasted like good hash. The lavender had more color to it. Medium to small yielders. I always wanted to try his nycd and sogouda. So many strains to choose from. Its hard to decide.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 26, 2013)

Look out for those Black Friday deals fellas...20% off! That's like 1/5  Now I can afford stealth!!!


----------



## mycomaster (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey guys. Pinworm's mom passed away very recently. I know we're all busy with alot of different things, but please shoot him a small message if you could. We've all had loss, and know where he is right now.https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/741890-pinworms-600w-rdwc-horrorshow-wwxbb-58.html#post9874725
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 27, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Hey guys. Pinworm's mom passed away very recently. I know we're all busy with alot of different things, but please shoot him a small message if you could. We've all had loss, and know where he is right now.https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/741890-pinworms-600w-rdwc-horrorshow-wwxbb-58.html#post9874725
> Peace & Love. Myco


Oh no... That is sad news. Will do so my friend. Thanks for letting us know. 



hyroot said:


> I've done soma rockbud and soma lavender. Both dank. Both tasted like good hash. The lavender had more color to it. Medium to small yielders. I always wanted to try his nycd and sogouda. So many strains to choose from. Its hard to decide.


 Yeah Soma's strains don't yield high, but what you get is truly spectacular. The NYCD yields considerably more as clones than from seed. From seed I got these perfect little pine-cones. Clones, they went BALLISTIC. 

Next up for me from him is NYCD x G13 Haze...


----------



## May11th (Nov 27, 2013)

His lavender looks diff than mine. I do have a indica and sativa lavender, I like the Indica better for meds and flowering time but the sativa yields double, the indica barely stretches in flower so a long veg is required, seems once she shits 3 ft she stops lol the colors are intense on both and both are extremely nute sensitive but put of strong odors and are very pleasant to look at. I have 2 greenhouse lemon skunks im harvesting today. They went 16 weeks and just no sign of being done so im hacking them, last crop was garbage w them so they can turn into christmss bubble hash. I will never grow from greenhouse, barneys, or nirvana, just the stuff I ran from them makes me question their intentions as breeders, I hope my lil creation puts them to shame, blueberry x lavender day 1 of veg should start today , they are growing by the hour I swear.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Nov 27, 2013)

hyroot said:


> My foliar for bugs is either Dr. Bronners peppermint or lavender soap every 3 days. I used up all my plants for foliar.. Plus I let loose some lady bugs every so often. Twice a week I spray with kelp meal and aloe. Top dressing with VC keeps away the soil dwellers.


I used to bring Dr. Bronners peppermint soap on week long canoe trips. Not many products you can do so many things with. Kind of nasty brushing your teeth with it though!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 27, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oh no... That is sad news. Will do so my friend. Thanks for letting us know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am finding exactly this with Gage too.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 27, 2013)

Do you guys think this could be legit GSC. Here's the description I got...She smells of mint and a spicy fuel. 

Worth a trip?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 27, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Do you guys think this could be legit GSC. Here's the description I got...She smells of mint and a spicy fuel.
> View attachment 2909274
> Worth a trip?


Looks dank. You know your mate's tastes, up to you to consider if you can trust his taste to suit yours... Funny, mint is the one flavour I don't like in herb. Oh wait... and Pine. I just can't handle pine. I grew a J47 that was all pine, I gave it all away. Other people LOVED it. Just wasn't for me. 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am finding exactly this with Gage too.


Thanks for the heads-up on that! I will keep the clone box ready and take cuts at first sign of pistils...




May11th said:


> I have 2 greenhouse lemon skunks im harvesting today. They went 16 weeks and just no sign of being done so im hacking them, last crop was garbage w them so they can turn into christmss bubble hash. I will never grow from greenhouse, barneys, or nirvana, just the stuff I ran from them makes me question their intentions as breeders,


 Me and a few mates have had a conversation about mothers getting worse over time, and breeders' gear 'slipping' in quality. I remember growing GREAT gear from all of those breeders. Greenhouse's Widow, man did it blow my mind, Barneys LSD and Nightshade were phenomenal, Nirvana's AK48 was also incredible for something finishing in 50 days from clone too. Perhaps they are working too hard on keeping up with demand, I don't know, but I see these complaints about them more and more frequently. Barneys is getting a BAD rep for herms and low vigour. Greenhouse is getting bad rep for slow veggers and muteys... 

16 weeks?! My gods. That is pretty long. Then again, I took my Kali Mist to 100 days in the early 2000's


----------



## SpicySativa (Nov 27, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Do you guys think this could be legit GSC. Here's the description I got...She smells of mint and a spicy fuel.
> View attachment 2909274
> Worth a trip?


That doesn't look exactly like the "GSC" I grew, but it looks nice. Mine ended up with much more purple coloring, especially in all the bud leaves. 

Who knows if mine was "legit", that one's "legit", or both, or neither. With these popular, trendy strains, you really never know what you're getting...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 27, 2013)

Well it would be a nice weekend trip. The plus would be sampling 50+ strains. I would not leave till I've tried them all!!! Hope he passes inspection.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 27, 2013)

SpicySativa said:


> That doesn't look exactly like the "GSC" I grew, but it looks nice. Mine ended up with much more purple coloring, especially in all the bud leaves.
> 
> Who knows if mine was "legit", that one's "legit", or both, or neither. With these popular, trendy strains, you really never know what you're getting...


SinCity's SinMint Cookies is also all purple top to bottom at the finish. Not the bud, but every leaf. Really beautiful.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 27, 2013)

Here's a couple pics of the Grape Puff before they were topped and flipped to flower on Sunday. I normally don't top my plants, but considering there were no other branches to take cuts from, meh. 1 cut from each plant .... hopefully all of these cuts root. That would be a kick in the nut-sack.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 27, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Well it would be a nice weekend trip. The plus would be sampling 50+ strains. I would not leave till I've tried them all!!! Hope he passes inspection.



You're sampling 50 strains in one weekend?


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 27, 2013)

Any pointers on window of when and how often to use "flowering" teas and "finishing " teas? .....i also have fossil fuel left over from mix. When would be best to use fossil fuel in teas?...also wondering how to best use flax seed.

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 27, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> Any pointers on window of when and how often to use "flowering" teas and "finishing " teas? .....i also have fossil fuel left over from mix. When would be best to use fossil fuel in teas?...also wondering how to best use flax seed.
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


Gandalf is probably the one to ask about those teas. Personally I cut teas out around week 4-5 of flower. As for the flax seed, is this a meal? If so, you can add it right to your soil mix prior to letting it sit for x weeks while the soil is "cooking".


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 27, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Gandalf is probably the one to ask about those teas. Personally I cut teas out around week 4-5 of flower. As for the flax seed, is this a meal? If so, you can add it right to your soil mix prior to letting it sit for x weeks while the soil is "cooking".[/QUOTe
> Was hoping gand would answer...i dont think flax needs to cook...could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Nov 27, 2013)

Photo's of where I'm at right now. Possibly my last go of the Heri for a while...



Eye in the sky


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 27, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> st0wandgrow said:
> 
> 
> > Gandalf is probably the one to ask about those teas. Personally I cut teas out around week 4-5 of flower. As for the flax seed, is this a meal? If so, you can add it right to your soil mix prior to letting it sit for x weeks while the soil is "cooking".[/QUOTe
> ...


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 27, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> nickelz419 said:
> 
> 
> > What are using the flax seed for? Is it flax seed meal? If so, it's an organic amendment no different than alfalfa meal, kelp meal, etc ...... and yes it does need to "cook". It's not bio available until the microbes have had time to break it down.
> ...


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 27, 2013)

Im growing TLO. Im already potted. I have 10 that are a week in 12-12.... also have 8 that are from 5.5-7 weeks into 12-12.... the rev doesnt say window an how oftn to use. I seen gandolfs tea recipee an i think they are identical....as for the flax it says global, top dress an tea usage. Wondering when for that and fossil fuel.... my 2.1 tlo mix was cut with ewc, vermicompost, fossil fuel, and geurilla grow mix before i made my pots.

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 27, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> Im growing TLO. Im already potted. I have 10 that are a week in 12-12.... also have 8 that are from 5.5-7 weeks into 12-12.... the rev doesnt say window an how oftn to use. I seen gandolfs tea recipee an i think they are identical....as for the flax it says global, top dress an tea usage. Wondering when for that and fossil fuel.... my 2.1 tlo mix was cut with ewc, vermicompost, fossil fuel, and geurilla grow mix before i made my pots.
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


With all this im guessing one tea each maybe 2 per plant of each window?

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Nov 27, 2013)

Illegal Wonder said:


> Photo's of where I'm at right now. Possibly my last go of the Heri for a while...
> 
> View attachment 2909701View attachment 2909703View attachment 2909706
> 
> ...


I've just been trying to get them completely healthy before flipping over. Between the bugs and the deficiency I got hit with while I was out sick its been a struggle to get them to bounce back... Trying to get all the purple back to green and the leaves darker so I can not make the same mistake I did last time. Still have to take some cuttings, and lollipop...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 27, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> st0wandgrow said:
> 
> 
> > Man u need to reread my first post. Ur not helping
> ...


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 27, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> Any pointers on window of when and how often to use "flowering" teas and "finishing " teas? .....i also have fossil fuel left over from mix. When would be best to use fossil fuel in teas?...also wondering how to best use flax seed.
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


Lol. Are u special? How far mine are irrelevant. I want to know windows for each tea....then obviously its flax meal and wanted to know its best use. Also the fossil fuel.. idk why ur fixated on whether its ground up or not. Either way you still prolly coudnt tell me how to utilize it besides uh u can put it in globaly. I had 4-5 Q's and in return u ask me about the last words in my paragraph

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Nov 27, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> Lol. Are u special? How far mine are irrelevant. I want to know windows for each tea....then obviously its flax meal and wanted to know its best use. Also the fossil fuel.. idk why ur fixated on whether its ground up or not. Either way you still prolly coudnt tell me how to utilize it besides uh u can put it in globaly. I had 4-5 Q's and in return u ask me about the last words in my paragraph
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


So basically don't help if you can only answer one of his questions...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey gang I made it to the local organic's store and they are really right up our alley. The man showed me his smaller tea brewers each 25 gallon. He also has 250 gallon brewers! They are seriously addicted to organics and have helped local farmers to triple their crops with their teas! I thought I was going to have a brain aneurysm or something. Microbs this and fungus that. He probably threw $10,000 worth of seminar info at me in an hours time. Yeah most of it I couldn't retain but I swear it was like reading this and the living soil threads. I got some things for building a soil, baby steps until the wife drops the leash. They have six blueberry bushes out front showing what teas can do. No teas bush-pretty much just a couple sticks the healthiest gets one tea a year and is beautiful. It was exciting, Wish you could have a store like that Hamish. You can bring your soil or teas in and they will analyze them for free to make sure they're doing a good job providing growers with what the plants need. Just glad they didn't ask me what I grow, I got a funny feeling they've got me pegged anyhow. 
http://www.olyfish.com/ http://www.bridgewellresources.com/food-agriculture/sustainable-agriculture.aspx http://www.barefootsoil.com/ Here are some of the soil ingredients I picked up there.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 27, 2013)

These are his small brewers.


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 27, 2013)

Illegal Wonder said:


> So basically don't help if you can only answer one of his questions...


How is "put it in dirt" an answer?

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 27, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> Lol. Are u special? How far mine are irrelevant. I want to know windows for each tea....then obviously its flax meal and wanted to know its best use. Also the fossil fuel.. idk why ur fixated on whether its ground up or not. Either way you still prolly coudnt tell me how to utilize it besides uh u can put it in globaly. I had 4-5 Q's and in return u ask me about the last words in my paragraph
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


Am I special? My kids think I am.

I clarified that Gandalf would be the one to ask on the teas right from jump street. I was then trying to figure out what the fuck you meant by "also was wondering what's the best use of flax seed". Not flax seed meal. "Flax seed". What's the best use? In your soil? In a tea? As a top-dress? If you have a specific question, embrace the English language and ask it.

To the point: You can use many different types of seed meals for nutrient teas. Alfalfa meal, soybean meal, neem seed meal, etc. Flaxseed meal as well. The general rule is 1 cup per 5 gallons of water. Put it in a paint straining bag, then bubble for 24 hours.I'd dilute it the first time a bit to be safe and see how your plants respond.


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 27, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Am I special? My kids think I am.
> 
> I clarified that Gandalf would be the one to ask on the teas right from jump street. I was then trying to figure out what the fuck you meant by "also was wondering what's the best use of flax seed". Not flax seed meal. "Flax seed". What's the best use? In your soil? In a tea? As a top-dress? If you have a specific question, embrace the English language and ask it.
> 
> ...


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 27, 2013)

And when would be most beneficial? Jeez ur noo help.. all u have said is put it in dirt an make a tea... this is obvious shit... nm. No big deal was just trying to get a better understanding of organics from someone that knows more than the basics... thanks bud, but damn

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 27, 2013)

Posted here cause gandalfs teas are same ive been using. 1#Windows of when to do each tea.#2 fosill fuel benefits#3 flax uses. Simple stuff to someone with experience with it...im already following tlo guidlines and wanna make make tweaks, but need the gandalf i guess

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Javadog (Nov 27, 2013)

*Windows of when to do each tea.*

Was this a question? Can you elaborate? 

*fosill fuel benefits

*Same, I am afraid....

I can guess that you are asking about the benefits of fossil (?) fuels
in making teas with, as that is the topic of this thread. But I would
hazard the guess that fossil fuels are not a "beneficial".

Read up, and good luck.

JD


Was


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 28, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> st0wandgrow said:
> 
> 
> > Man u need to reread my first post. Ur not helping
> ...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 28, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> Posted here cause gandalfs teas are same ive been using. 1#Windows of when to do each tea.#2 fosill fuel benefits#3 flax uses. Simple stuff to someone with experience with it...im already following tlo guidlines and wanna make make tweaks, but need the gandalf i guess
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


Don't get your hopes up. He has a life, he is busy, and I am willing to bet will NOT repeat NOT appreciate you treating his mates the way you are. Seriously. Go away.

PS: All relevant info, answers to your questions, are ALREADY POSTED BY GANDALF on this thread. Get off your lazy ass and READ.


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 28, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> nickelz419 said:
> 
> 
> > With your attitude nobody is going to help you. Get the hell off this thread. Reporting your posts as abusive.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 28, 2013)

Im telling... he asked if he was special... really?.... special he said?... yes....well banned for life

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 28, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> Mad Hamish said:
> 
> 
> > nickelz419 said:
> ...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, even you nickelz.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 28, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> How is "put it in dirt" an answer?
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


"Put it in dirt" is the best answer you will find. I understand your desire to spray your plants down with 200 teas during it's life cycle, but it's not necessary if your soil is properly amended (with stuff like flax seed meal). The microbes in your bucket will provide everything that your plant will need. Instead of looking for someone to hold your hand, do your research and learn how to read your plants. They are in charge, not you.

On another note, I hope all of my organic brothers here have a happy and safe Thanksgiving. Today I will be thinking about Pinworm who just lost his mother, and Woodsmantoker who is a single father of a 7 year old boy and is battling brain cancer. I have driven out to see him once already to provide some help with his RSO treatments, and to help out with his sons needs as he is unable to work with what he's going through. There will be a paypal link posted in the Michigan sub-forum if any of you are interested in helping. I will be making another trip out to see him in the coming weeks, and along with the "supplies" I will be bringing him, I'd like to get his son a gift or two for Christmas. It's important to be thankful for what we all have, but also to remember those that are struggling this time of year. Be well my friends ....

link to woodsmans thread: https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/750529-healing-woodsman-its-time-folks.html


----------



## May11th (Nov 28, 2013)

Ill gladly help your friend and his child. This is why this shit shouldnt be illegal, the community we have and the kindness that we have could help save lives and make this place a better world, I wish I could give all my stuff to ppl in need but everyones mouths closed because their scared of ridicule because of the laws in place. Thank you stow, you are a fine man and im sure our creator is happy seeing how big your heart is.


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 28, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> "Put it in dirt" is the best answer you will find. I understand your desire to spray your plants down with 200 teas during it's life cycle, but it's not necessary if your soil is properly amended (with stuff like flax seed meal). The microbes in your bucket will provide everything that your plant will need. Instead of looking for someone to hold your hand, do your research and learn how to read your plants. They are in charge, not you.
> 
> On another note, I hope all of my organic brothers here have a happy and safe Thanksgiving. Today I will be thinking about Pinworm who just lost his mother, and Woodsmantoker who is a single father of a 7 year old boy and is battling brain cancer. I have driven out to see him once already to provide some help with his RSO treatments, and to help out with his sons needs as he is unable to work with what he's going through. There will be a paypal link posted in the Michigan sub-forum if any of you are interested in helping. I will be making another trip out to see him in the coming weeks, and along with the "supplies" I will be bringing him, I'd like to get his son a gift or two for Christmas. It's important to be thankful for what we all have, but also to remember those that are struggling this time of year. Be well my friends ....
> 
> link to woodsmans thread: https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/750529-healing-woodsman-its-time-folks.html


I been using one tea each. But i see people using it alot. Was wondering what the master does so i can try that. 

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Nov 29, 2013)

Nickelz.....these guys definitely know how I run things. I would run my stuff using their ways too without a problem. I am not saying we do things the right way. There are so many ways do things as you know. I would trust any advice that these guys pass on to you. I am sorry I have been away from the forum for a few days. It is snowboarding season. These guys are a really great group. Best fellas on the net. Be nice to my friends bro.


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 29, 2013)

I'd just like to wish everyone a happy and safe thanksgiving, even though real thanks giving was last month  

I'd like to throw out a thanks to everyone in this thread as it has helped me out greatly. I don't think I've ever had better looking plants.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 29, 2013)

Hope y'all had a good Turkey Day! Gave the wife extra shopping money, and I'm off to the Rock Mountains! I hope I don't end up like stows pic. Have a great weekend everyone, I know I will


----------



## May11th (Nov 29, 2013)

Lucky you red. I cant wait to head there this upcoming yr. Maybe if they hold another cup in denver.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 29, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It is snowboarding season.


Yeehaa! Great news. I hope that you enjoyed yourself.

JD


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 30, 2013)

Red ...... I'll find you a nice Michigan logo to sport next week.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Dec 1, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> nickelz419 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Hamish said:
> ...


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 1, 2013)

I'll just say my piece, if someone is a novice in growing or has been doing it for 30 years, if that person brings information to the table that helps me reach my goals then it doesn't matter. I don't understand this "You have to be an old timer to grow pot" thing, it's bullshit just because someone is new to this, or hasn't met this invisible criteria that makes you cool with the old timers doesn't mean their successes shouldn't be replicated or appreciated by others. That's all, have a nice turkey day. 

The threats were a little uncalled for I agree


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Dec 1, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> Mad Hamish said:
> 
> 
> > nickelz419 said:
> ...


----------



## May11th (Dec 1, 2013)

All I can say is fucking dumbass.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Dec 1, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to May11th again.



*


----------



## May11th (Dec 1, 2013)

So anywho lmao I think we are all great growers who spread great knowledge, its sad to see such negative ppl trying to bting positive ones down. Im a rookie grower, 1 yr growing, but I know enough to keep plants alive and thriving most the time. I owe all of you respect fot all the help, I believe you guys know gour shit so who ever says you dont must have a severe case of retardation or just blind and cant read. Stay positive guys.

Anyone hitting up michigan in march for the expo? I think I am going. Prob hit up the forest in june too and bring 100 joints lol


----------



## May11th (Dec 1, 2013)

Ill admit im a novice grower but im cool w that.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 1, 2013)

Gandalf I think your inbox is full. I sent you a message but it's not showing up in my folder.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 1, 2013)

Illegal Wonder said:


> Clearly gets it... Reads the only post in here of that nature and blows his load. Nobody asked, and less care....


LMAO. Got it in one Mr Garibaldi!

Mad is the man.

JD


----------



## hyroot (Dec 1, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> less than zero.


 I think I saw that movie


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Dec 2, 2013)

May11th said:


> Ill admit im a novice grower but im cool w that.View attachment 2914160


I hear ya man. I'm in the same boat, just running my second batch right now. No shame in learning, we all gotta at some point. Just respect those who share with you and pass on what you can to those willing to listen...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 2, 2013)

CoreyATX420 said:


> Mad Hamish said:
> 
> 
> > nickelz419 said:
> ...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 3, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Red ...... I'll find you a nice Michigan logo to sport next week.


What a joke of a game. They need to quit playing down to their competition lol. That's the beauty of rivalries...rankings don't matter. Awesome fight too! Was that Ham that threw punches, and gave the double bird when ejected?! And what dumbass coach goes for two at home? 

Well my trip out West was a great adventure! Don't even know how I made it back home  I must say I've learned a lot about the corrupted legal Canna biz, hydro, and Riserva Privada. OMFG that OG#18....WOW!!! Thought my heart was going to explode. GDP's Bay 11 has to be the biggest sleeper strain out there. My God, there's just too much. DNA and RP definitely have some stable fire genetics. The GSC was not worth risking the trip back. Like HAM says, I don't do too piney. The biggest lesson I learned, stick with organics lol. Crispy minty faint Newport 'undertone" is not for me.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice avatar redcarpetmatches


----------



## May11th (Dec 5, 2013)

What's up everyone. Yall hiding or something damn I been bored not seeing you guys on here. Hope all is well.


----------



## May11th (Dec 5, 2013)

bb veg plant a day after my hot steaming habenero sperm pesticide.


----------



## May11th (Dec 5, 2013)

Nastiest smelking stuff in my garden is seabird quano. Yuck.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 5, 2013)

NoSwagBag said:


> Nice avatar redcarpetmatches


Thanks bra...I get that a lot. Nobody ever says that to May 11.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 5, 2013)

Fish hydrolysate is the nastiest smelling stuff besides May's yeasty. Where Gand the Great?! Where's me m8 Hammie?!


----------



## May11th (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol no I do need another pic. Maybe ozzy eating a bat lol


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 5, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> Mad Hamish said:
> 
> 
> > nickelz419 said:
> ...


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 5, 2013)

I hope everyone is off killin it in their gardens. The new place is coming along nicely, and we'll be moving in less than 2 weeks ! Should get to work on the new garden this weekend. I seen that Gandalf's out on the mountains, enjoy that bro. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## May11th (Dec 5, 2013)

Hell yeah. Im making my first run of ive wax tonight. Got 8 bubble bags and some ro water. I cant wait to try some . I havent yet and I want some potent stuff , ill be busy for awhile lol later amigos. Glad to see you on myco, I love reading about your grows.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 5, 2013)

May watch some matt rize and frenchy canolli videos before making hash. Good knowledge in their videos.


----------



## May11th (Dec 5, 2013)

Um. Are you stalking me lol I prob watched them 10x in the past week. Also subcools. Hyroot, your brain ever hurt? You sure know a shit ton about this sport .

Im using 1 lemon skunk and 1 superskunk, both are hood highs and taste but both lack bud appeal and are ugly to look at. They are icy but just airy so hash time is about to start. Im excited, im going on 3 hrs of sleep in 2 days and the other hrs were all work but play time begins and im energized . Wish I could do vids but maybe someday I will be able to. Im the type that will show you what not to do lol


----------



## May11th (Dec 5, 2013)

bc bud depot blueberry. 2 weeks flowering in supercoco . Loving the supercoco in huge smart pots.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 5, 2013)

Hash just makes me want to call up some other dudes lol. I only want to be so high. Next step...shrooms n meth lol.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 5, 2013)

May11th said:


> Um. Are you stalking me lol I prob watched them 10x in the past week. Also subcools. Hyroot, your brain ever hurt? You sure know a shit ton about this sport .
> 
> Im using 1 lemon skunk and 1 superskunk, both are hood highs and taste but both lack bud appeal and are ugly to look at. They are icy but just airy so hash time is about to start. Im excited, im going on 3 hrs of sleep in 2 days and the other hrs were all work but play time begins and im energized . Wish I could do vids but maybe someday I will be able to. Im the type that will show you what not to do lol


you look tired lol

indo smoke is a mans sport.

I've been at it for years. So sometimes my head hurts. Then I take a smoke break. That calms the voices in my head.


----------



## May11th (Dec 5, 2013)

Whoo just finished a test run w trim, about 1 oz of it maybe less. Cant wait to run the buds through it. I used ro water and ro cubes, dry trim. 91% alky to clean and worked like a charm. Easy peeezy thanks to my neezys.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 6, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> nickelz419 said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Hamish said:
> ...


----------



## Trousers (Dec 6, 2013)

> hamish and his aspergers fueled threats. jesus. see much hasnt changed here. paragraphic posts and still stationary on someones dick who themselves is a novice at growing. adios all. buy jorge cervantes grow bible to save yourself half the bullshit of this site. if that doesnt help you log out and burn down your grow room. PEACE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



1. Go take a nice long stroll on Eat A Dick Avenue. 
B. grow bibles, lol


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 6, 2013)

Who cares , we are all growers, no need for smart comments, lets make this a friendly place, it's up to you. PEACE We all have something in common "weed" isn't that what this site is for, to help people. Really NO REASON TO SWEAR AND PUT PEOPLE DOWN THEN DO IT ON FACEBOOK, ECT. Please not on this site!!!! - No harm meant and not directed to any one


----------



## Scroga (Dec 6, 2013)

Bull dust! Your having a go at me!.....just jokes


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 6, 2013)

1.
B.

lol Trousers!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 6, 2013)

Nickels is VTM guys. He is just upset I spotted it within 2 posts. And that wasn't Aspergers fuelled LOL. Anybody talking to any of you good people like that will get stick from me. That is just how I roll, take a jab at my mates or family or dog and that's what happens. It is called 'taking care of your own' and 'standing up for those you care about' and is just basic human decency really. I have my illness under control. I know the difference between real and induced by body chemistry. Sorry took me a while to work all the way to that on this phone. So VTM or Nickels or whatever, an apology to St0w and all the rest is all that is needed, then I apologize to you because then my sentiments are completely different towards you. Have fun with Jorge 'Narcotics Officer' Cervantes' book. I am certain the cup of lime per gallon soilixes and 'organic is outdated' (Yup he printed that in his book) and sundry advice will grow you the best medicine. Ever. DANK.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 6, 2013)

harris hawk said:


> Who cares , we are all growers, no need for smart comments, lets make this a friendly place, it's up to you. PEACE We all have something in common "weed" isn't that what this site is for, to help people. Really NO REASON TO SWEAR AND PUT PEOPLE DOWN THEN DO IT ON FACEBOOK, ECT. Please not on this site!!!! - No harm meant and not directed to any one


Read the whole thread. It is the most peaceful and respectful thread next to Rrog's. It even has a 'sex ed' section that makes for a good side track. Just one guy has stirred trouble for no reason twice now. When it comes to stuff like that, one needs to be firm. Keep a high standard likes, or the next thing he is bashing every body and things get really nasty. The internet equivalent of somebody walking into your local pub and picking a fight with your mates really. You put a stop to that before it gets out of hand. Your sentiment is appreciated though, trust me I feel the same, but somebody insults Gand, Myco, Stow, Red, May, Hyroot, Trousers or Rrog, I shall give him stick lol.


----------



## May11th (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks hamish. I feel the same. How about a good round of circle jerk guys lol jk but it is a very great thread that I hope lives on and on. Ive learned so much info from this thread and without it I still would be battling many issues that I didnt learn from jorge cervantes . Hell I use a cup of lime in my new mix and I just did a test run in a 1 month old clone , put it in this supersoil type mix and it was hurtin from the trqnsplant but is now very happy in it's 7 gal container.


----------



## nickelz419 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hammish im sorry that ur still alive.

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## May11th (Dec 6, 2013)

Proven douche. Ppl like you will make good puppets for satan.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Dec 6, 2013)

I miss you guys. I may be scarce for a bit but I am still around.


----------



## nickelz419 (Dec 6, 2013)

I dont smoke weed. I smoke globs of deisel, or vortex TLO that u could not handle

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## May11th (Dec 6, 2013)

Look at mycomasters work. You might think different. Hes got talent . His hash looks bomb too. Why cant you just be calm and relax bro we are all good ppl and we would welcome you in if you just relax and be nice. This is a big family and we are always welcomong new ppl so im sure everyone woild blow the steam off and welxome you in if you just simmer down. Believe me these guys know their stuff because im having great results learning from them. No need to bash , youll learn more here than any book out there because we have read them well and we use not just one grow bible but a dozen and we bring new methods to the table amd share the ups and downs. So lets all just get a bong, smoke it and gwt along. Peace is virtue. Peace and love from me to you all.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 6, 2013)

I remember being 13 and asking for nickelz.

Gand you on the new GG releases yet?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up on the Bohdi gear Mad.

Unfortunately, the Christmas promo at Attitude got me.

I went for the two DNA Limited packs deal. Lemon! :0)

The freebie list was 13 breeds long. Whew. 

Gandalf, we will keep the thread warm for you. Be well.

JD

P.S. For my part, I might suddenly start working soon,
and will have an adjustment period too.


----------



## nickelz419 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well how often is a tea used when in TLO? And TLO fossil fuel...who has experience with it? 

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## hyroot (Dec 6, 2013)

here you go Red . From the movie Little Nicky


----------



## May11th (Dec 6, 2013)

Hahhahaha hyroot.

Nickels. In my tlo I have multiple things going on from superrsoil to worn out recycle unamended. So I have a cpl teas going but tbh every watering now I ise something not just plain water. Look st hyroots thrrad he has a vid about sst, seed sprout teas, which give you plants crazy amounts of beneficial enzymes.then you can think about adding aloe water, I try to use this with every watering , it helps keep stress levels low and plants will be very perky and happy, then I do nute teas which are my boosters when I see a deficiency pop up, ill add what I need to combat it or help send a plant into overdrive, then I have my aacts which put alot of life into my soil. Every watering counts and I try to use it to help boost or correct issues, sometimes a plant of mine will need straight water but usually when I fuck up by adding too much of something . I like to use molasses water instead of just plain ol water. This is what I do and I been very happy lately. Constantly keeping up to my plants needs .


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 6, 2013)

May11th said:


> Hahhahaha hyroot.
> 
> Nickels. In my tlo I have multiple things going on from superrsoil to worn out recycle unamended. So I have a cpl teas going but tbh every watering now I ise something not just plain water. Look st hyroots thrrad he has a vid about sst, seed sprout teas, which give you plants crazy amounts of beneficial enzymes.then you can think about adding aloe water, I try to use this with every watering , it helps keep stress levels low and plants will be very perky and happy, then I do nute teas which are my boosters when I see a deficiency pop up, ill add what I need to combat it or help send a plant into overdrive, then I have my aacts which put alot of life into my soil. Every watering counts and I try to use it to help boost or correct issues, sometimes a plant of mine will need straight water but usually when I fuck up by adding too much of something . I like to use molasses water instead of just plain ol water. This is what I do and I been very happy lately. Constantly keeping up to my plants needs .


Oh no poor Hyroot. Nickels will get along with Uncle Ben a lot better I think. Yea Nickelz, UBs thread will suit your personality better lolz. How you feel about my mortality is none of my business, bloody stupid thing to apologize for really. Still asking about ACT eh? Still haven't bothered to just read a bit. And what's up with the phone all the time, you got an IP ban on your other account?? Nah guys let him carry on shooting his mouth off, he will get a ban soon enough. People like this don't last long on RIU any more. Just hit the report button. A few of us do it and let the mods take care of it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 7, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> I dont smoke weed. I smoke globs of deisel, or vortex TLO that u could not handle
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


Awesome. You definitely are one of the cool kids. Part of the Hydro Dank Street Posse yo where dat dank foo ah wanna blaze me a blunt yo yo yo mama dat dab was da shizz


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 7, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> I dont smoke weed. I smoke globs of deisel, or vortex TLO that u could not handle
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app



I got Junk, you're girl can't handle, guess we're even!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 7, 2013)

Aww nuts got so carried away I forgot to mention: Took delivery of some Zazen and The One x Blue Moon Rocks beans this week. Feeling really blessed and lucky and incredibly grateful for these treasures. Having the honor of working with Blue Orca and TO lines is blowing my mind. I love oldschool herb and it just doesn't get more special than lines guarded for 30 years now. I owe a big solid for this, big thanks to Swami Kushendez for this, the favour shall be returned tenfold.


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 7, 2013)

Receiving a special gift of great beans is always nice. I know you'll make the best of them.

Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 7, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> I dont smoke weed. I smoke globs of deisel, or vortex TLO that u could not handle
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


Oh and I call bullshit on the above. You are too aggressive to be smoking high grade hashish. You funny man. I am starting to be pretty amused really. Kinda like watching a bear on a unicycle. At first, it is annoyingly off putting. Then the more you look, the funnier it gets. I am smoking a cross of Moby Dick and Cheese. You should try some. You will just love my DickCheese. DANK.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 7, 2013)

Just dropped some fire in da hole folks. Gonna do a quick 12/12 while vegging the other half. Bodhi Blood Orange and Sunshine Daydream with GG Cornerstone on the way. On another note, I have 10 seedlings that barely made it to 5th node alive. Healthy now due to some plant whispering. They're fems and worried they now might be susceptible to nanners. Think its worth keeping em with the bodhi? First one to respond gets 5 free SSxSKs!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 7, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Aww nuts got so carried away I forgot to mention: Took delivery of some Zazen and The One x Blue Moon Rocks beans this week. Feeling really blessed and lucky and incredibly grateful for these treasures. Having the honor of working with Blue Orca and TO lines is blowing my mind. I love oldschool herb and it just doesn't get more special than lines guarded for 30 years now. I owe a big solid for this, big thanks to Swami Kushendez for this, the favour shall be returned tenfold.


Nice! I've got Zazen and Kali Mist x Burmese/Cherry Bomb on the way.

Looking forward to seeing you rock these old school genetics brotha!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 7, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Just dropped some fire in da hole folks. Gonna do a quick 12/12 while vegging the other half. Bodhi Blood Orange and Sunshine Daydream with GG Cornerstone on the way. On another note, I have 10 seedlings that barely made it to 5th node alive. Healthy now due to some plant whispering. They're fems and worried they now might be susceptible to nanners. Think its worth keeping em with the bodhi? First one to respond gets 5 free SSxSKs!!!



I think only you can make that decision. If they make you uneasy give them to may.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 7, 2013)

Quick update:

Our brother "woodsmantoker" who is a single father of a 7 year old son and is battling brain cancer now has a paypal link up....

[email protected]

By no means should any of you feel obligated to help, but if you want to I know it would be greatly appreciated. He's working his way up to 2 grams of RSO a day so he is quite incapacitated but I rap with him via text on occasion and I know he is very humbled and grateful for all of the help and well wishes. I'm going to see him again tomorrow to drop off a care package. The last time I went to see him he gifted me a pack of beans that he created. It's a cross between Fire Alien and Qush. He calls it FAQ. That is the best name for a strain ever imo. When I get baked my memory is horrible, and I tend to ask the same questions over and over. FAQ.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 8, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I think only you can make that decision. If they make you uneasy give them to may.


I just gave them a nice kelp and aloe jizz foliar. Ready for overnight. Mays a meow tho.


----------



## nickelz419 (Dec 8, 2013)

Trousers is a small baby

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## May11th (Dec 8, 2013)

Trousers pic is hilarious. My gf was like wtf and had to take another look. So the ice wax I made I finally tried and my goah, it caught fire and disappeared lol I was like ahit im doing this all the time now but damn I dont think I could handle being out and about being this high, how much thc does it take to catch fire? I made it into a lil ball and cut a piece off w a hot knife and took it with some lemon skunk in a bowl and it taste great and I need a oil rig now to really see whats up. I just smoked a Lil bit and damn Im lit.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 8, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Just dropped some fire in da hole folks. Gonna do a quick 12/12 while vegging the other half. Bodhi Blood Orange and Sunshine Daydream with GG Cornerstone on the way. On another note, I have 10 seedlings that barely made it to 5th node alive. Healthy now due to some plant whispering. They're fems and worried they now might be susceptible to nanners. Think its worth keeping em with the bodhi? First one to respond gets 5 free SSxSKs!!!


 I wouldn't risk growing out a stressed fem unless it is some of Soma's gear. Your call bro, I think the best option really is to get them into flower, but make a point of checking every single node every single day. If you get some nanners, pick them off. If it is still pumping nanas after 4 weeks, then CHOP. If it reaches 4 weeks with only a few bananas being made, and they seem to have stopped for 7 days or so, they should be good to go but will still need a very thorough daily check. You might get some late bananas but those are always very few and easy to manage of you are right on top of things.

Anyhow, some Beaver Shots!

Not my favourite pheno. Kush-ey sparse nugs. Not very dense either. Also did not like the structure on her. But that is just fine, because the other 9 are near perfect LOL...













Here we have pheno no1... Intense Orange and Fuel aroma at the finish. Fat, solid nugs. Really great pheno. Kept some clones of course  A few teas short of a perfect fade, but I am happy considering the K def at the beginning and all.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 8, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> Trousers is a small baby
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


Because of his avatar he is a small baby? By that logic, you are a nothing.


----------



## May11th (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah you need some kind of pic man. .


----------



## May11th (Dec 8, 2013)

What medium was that plant in hamish? I have a carmelo that look very similar to that one. I call these plants halfers because they look half indica and half sativa and just seem to not do as good as my sativa dominant or indica dominant plants. Im really thinking about growing a bubba kush out to try.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 8, 2013)

I have the perfect avatar for Nickelz



You may thank me later. 

May, this was LOS and tea-fed all the way. They did really well mate. Only one low yielder. Considering how early I flowered them from, spectacular is more the description. I like a good fade, I NEVER finish plants all-green. Much better flavour, faster cure too. The difference REALLY comes out in the cure. Faded plants are soooo much more tasty nom nom nom... These are pretty much as Sativa Dom as it gets. Satty 'spears' of bud, satty stacking too, finishing time, and reclining crystals. I don't like Indy much, I steer way clear of Indy doms.


----------



## May11th (Dec 8, 2013)

Same here I always try to suck the nutes out before chop.


----------



## nickelz419 (Dec 8, 2013)

Im crying guy just like yalllll. Yall are teeeeeeeet babies for real. 

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 8, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> Im crying guy just like yalllll. Yall are teeeeeeeet babies for real.
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


 That is like a boring hybrid of FailTrolley and Waterboy. Come on, put some SPIRIT into it. If you are going to curse at least be creative about it. I have read more interesting Spam in Chinese.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Dec 8, 2013)

I love the look of the Beavers in the pics Hamish. I want to hear how they smoke. I hope things are going great for you all. Take care guys.


----------



## efc (Dec 8, 2013)

New grower, any chance for the recipee for tha tea n' will it be ok in a soil mix?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 8, 2013)

efc said:


> New grower, any chance for the recipee for tha tea n' will it be ok in a soil mix?


Certainly! If you skip to the first posts, there are some really killer ones shared. I can HIGHLY recommend the 'all purpose tea', ever since I got into using it once a week or what things really took off over here. Reason I am referring you to the beginning of the thread rather than just laying it down, is there are a few cautionary tales and tips and tweaks along with fabulous tea recipes. 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> I love the look of the Beavers in the pics Hamish. I want to hear how they smoke. I hope things are going great for you all. Take care guys.


Thanks Brother! First early smoke test should be tomorrow, the Pomegranate and Fuel pheno. They are all very Chemmy. You will love them. Of all people I think you should get your hands on a pack of these while they are still around. Chem and Fruits all the way. 

I think my NYCD cut has met her match in my books. Smoke test will tell in the end...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 8, 2013)

nickelz419 said:


> I dont smoke weed. I smoke globs of deisel, or vortex TLO that u could not handle
> 
> Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


Now I PROVE bullshit on the above. Nickelz' thread. You guys will love this:

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/748825-tlo-rev.html#post9916815


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Dec 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Now I PROVE bullshit on the above. Nickelz' thread. You guys will love this:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/organics/748825-tlo-rev.html#post9916815



I went and read it again. Crazy when you try to help someone and they act like a prick.


----------



## May11th (Dec 8, 2013)

Hows your bd mixes doing gandalf? Mine is doin great, very sativa.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 9, 2013)

May, I'm so sick of hearing about Melo lol. PM me 'one hit wonder'


----------



## May11th (Dec 9, 2013)

Lol I bet. Itll be around for awhile, Im scaeed to try new stuff after all the money I wasted on shitty genetics.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 9, 2013)

May11th said:


> Lol I bet. Itll be around for awhile, Im scaeed to try new stuff after all the money I wasted on shitty genetics.


I just bought 2 packs from a 'go to' seedbank, and not 1 out of 20 grew right. First time I've ever gotten anything bad from them. It's always a roll of the dice when ordering. I consider that $ as if I was drunk in Vegas.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 9, 2013)

Baby Bodhi Day 1...not enough cute baby pics on this thread lol. I'll go 12/12 when they all break ground. Here's some of my just now recovering Delicious Seeds fems. 'Only' 4 weeks old


----------



## May11th (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks good red. My lil creation had only 9 out of 26 good seeds, I killed off slow growers. A what soil ya running?


----------



## Trousers (Dec 9, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I just bought 2 packs from a 'go to' seedbank, and not 1 out of 20 grew right. First time I've ever gotten anything bad from them. It's always a roll of the dice when ordering. I consider that $ as if I was drunk in Vegas.




lol.......


----------



## hyroot (Dec 9, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Baby Bodhi Day 1...not enough cute baby pics on this thread lol. I'll go 12/12 when they all break ground. Here's some of my just now recovering Delicious Seeds fems. 'Only' 4 weeks old
> View attachment 2922466View attachment 2922469View attachment 2922470


oh they are so adorable at that age, Just wait til they become teenagers....lololololol ( im bored)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 9, 2013)

This year is ending with a bang lol... And it was such a crappy one halfway through. Just got a message from Bodhi asking if I would like to test some of the upcoming Deadly G releases. Well yes Sir sign me up right now


----------



## May11th (Dec 10, 2013)

What is deadly g?


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 10, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> This year is ending with a bang lol... And it was such a crappy one halfway through. Just got a message from Bodhi asking if I would like to test some of the upcoming Deadly G releases. Well yes Sir sign me up right now


Congratulations Hamish, what an honor! I know you'll kill it! Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 10, 2013)

May11th said:


> What is deadly g?


This http://www.cdc.gov/std/gonorrhea/stdfact-gonorrhea.htm


----------



## Trousers (Dec 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;YZ0B6kvFy-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ0B6kvFy-k[/video]


----------



## May11th (Dec 10, 2013)

So been reading tlo by rev and who does the spikes? How can you gwt away with dumping raw nutes in the soil? I thought thats why we need to cook soil firat is because them nutes without 4 weeks will fry our ladies? I think its creative .


----------



## Trousers (Dec 10, 2013)

So my wife walks by my grow room. I am on my knees with my head in a 5 gallon bucket smelling my bubbling tea.
I think I heard a mini sigh. I might have to explain this one to her. 

The tea smells _really_ good.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 10, 2013)

It's because your obsessed Trousers. Good for you. Not having my grow up and running sucks. I'm fucking bored.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 10, 2013)

Just doesn't feel right if you don't have something in the dirt...


----------



## hyroot (Dec 10, 2013)

Trousers said:


> So my wife walks by my grow room. I am on my knees with my head in a 5 gallon bucket smelling my bubbling tea.
> I think I heard a mini sigh. I might have to explain this one to her.
> 
> The tea smells _really_ good.


i do the same thing when bubbling kelp meal. I love the smell of kelp. I used to live at the beach. It has the same beach air smell..


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 10, 2013)

Okay, so all my Bodhi popped quick. No unhealthy signs at all. Noticed tiny white mites crawling all over mulch and top dressing. They don't go to low (like Hyroot) or up plant. WTF are these and how are they alive in VC with lots of chitin?! I'm getting some nematode so here soon, but I don't know if they are beneficial or terrorists.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Okay, so all my Bodhi popped quick. No unhealthy signs at all. Noticed tiny white mites crawling all over mulch and top dressing. They don't go to low (like Hyroot) or up plant. WTF are these and how are they alive in VC with lots of chitin?! I'm getting some nematode so here soon, but I don't know if they are beneficial or terrorists.


 Chitin in itself does not do anything. It encourages chitin-eating bacteria and gives them a home. Like BTi. So chitin does nothing for pest control unless it is sustaining a healthy colony of chitin eating bacteria. Larvae's jaws are made of chitin, so the bacteria eats their jaws and then they can't feed any more.



May11th said:


> So been reading tlo by rev and who does the spikes? How can you gwt away with dumping raw nutes in the soil? I thought thats why we need to cook soil firat is because them nutes without 4 weeks will fry our ladies? I think its creative .


Well I use layering now, and so far I won't be looking back. My grandpa used to use layering, so I have now done it in my latest pots. It is kicking ass, May. But I just use some ferts made from chicken poop mixed with VC. So I will be experimenting with his spikes soon enough. I am really digging the layering. 



May11th said:


> What is deadly g?


 Deadly G is an '88 G13HP pheno, it is one of B's new studs he is using. Is known for turning purple and melting brains. Some really badass crosses with it coming 

Anyhow some more Beaver Shots


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 11, 2013)

I should have lots of chitinease activity with lobster compost and CT. I carefully dug up one of the seedlings and didn't notice any on the healthy roots. They just crawl along the surface. Hope they multiply and get fat for my nematode farm. I heard May's jaws are made of chitin too...he gives the best jawbone.

EDIT: These are actually 'hopefully' good guys. Sometimes this thread spoils me from from doing research...bad habit. This is what the little great white mite really is...*Fungus Gnat Predators (Hypoaspis sp.) for control of Fungus Gnats and most other small, soil-inhabiting insects, Mites, and Springtails. Provides up to 30% control of Western Flower Thrips as well. Eggs hatch in about 2-3 days, and their life cycle is completed in about 11 days at 68 F. Temperature isn't critical, but they're inactive below 57 F. They thrive under almost any conditions except flooding or drought. *


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I should have lots of chitinease activity with lobster compost and CT. I carefully dug up one of the seedlings and didn't notice any on the healthy roots. They just crawl along the surface. Hope they multiply and get fat for my nematode farm. I heard May's jaws are made of chitin too...he gives the best jawbone.


Play them some loud Justin Bieber. Nothing can survive that. They will run away and infect some ornamentals in your house instead. Or live under the fridge. Or you can make a little swatter out of a toothpick, a little cardboard square, and some tape. That's what I'd do. Gently swat them all. It might take some time. Put video on YouTube. We'd all love to see this.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 11, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Play them some loud Justin Bieber. Nothing can survive that. They will run away and infect some ornamentals in your house instead. Or live under the fridge. Or you can make a little swatter out of a toothpick, a little cardboard square, and some tape. That's what I'd do. Gently swat them all. It might take some time. Put video on YouTube. We'd all love to see this.


LMAO you have quite the imagination there...or real life experience lol. Man I spit some coffee up reading that shit. Don't see any this morning...hmmm. The wierd thing is I checked EVERY bag and mix of dirt with no sightings. I do have a few gnats flying around, but nothing crazy. Here's exactly what they look like...reminds me of my crab from the toilet seat days.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 11, 2013)

Here ya go Red .....


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 11, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 2925150
> 
> Here ya go Red .....


I'll puke. Really do I have to. Please don't do this to me. I'm still pissed about MSU game. I need some closure first.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'll puke. Really do I have to. Please don't do this to me. I'm still pissed about MSU game. I need some closure first.


Quit yer sniveling and rock the Michigan *M*!!!


----------



## hyroot (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 11, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Quit yer sniveling and rock the Michigan *M*!!!


What stupid coach goes for 2 at home on final play? 



hyroot said:


>


When's the last time they were ranked?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Dec 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'll puke. Really do I have to. Please don't do this to me. I'm still pissed about MSU game. I need some closure first.


I told you not to get involved with that sort of a bet.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 11, 2013)

Red if it's any consolation that *M *&#8203;kind of looks like bat wings.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 12, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> Red if it's any consolation that *M *&#8203;kind of looks like bat wings.


That's what I was thinking. Kinda suits the avatar theme Red's got goin' on. From a purely aesthetic point of view of course.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 12, 2013)

Think the m stands for mangina.

EDIT: I've always had a secret crush on M's uniforms lol. Man that 'Yuckeye' game was rough for me. Kicked all my company out immediately and didn't talk to anyone the next day. I might just stop caring so much. 

On a good note, I think, I don't see any of those white mites today. Unless they're feasting on my roots right now :O. I want to pop the rest of my Bodhi and all my Cornerstones, but I have to rid these effers first. I must say this vertical growing is the way to go.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 12, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Think the m stands for mangina.
> 
> EDIT: I've always had a secret crush on M's uniforms lol. Man that 'Yuckeye' game was rough for me. Kicked all my company out immediately and didn't talk to anyone the next day. I might just stop caring so much.
> 
> On a good note, I think, I don't see any of those white mites today. Unless they're feasting on my roots right now :O. I want to pop the rest of my Bodhi and all my Cornerstones, but I have to rid these effers first. I must say this vertical growing is the way to go.


You look good in the maize and blue buddy

MaizeandBluecarpetmatches? I like the ring to that!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 13, 2013)

I dislike you stow lol. I'm going to go hang out with nickelz...we're cool so I call him nicky. Anyway, I was very excited about my fungi arriving! These people are awesome, have affordable top notch products, and ship fast http://www.fungi.com/shop/fungi-for-healthy-gardens-and-garden-supplies.html I got the germinating fungi and soluble. The undercooked brown rice on some moist leaves gives me plenty of fungi, but I want to see some diversity. Going to sprinkle some around my biochar too! I'm about to have some crazy things going on.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 13, 2013)

That's right!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 13, 2013)

It's that time of the month ......


----------



## M1dAmber (Dec 13, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's that time of the month ......
> 
> View attachment 2927201View attachment 2927202View attachment 2927210


BEAUTIFUL! Nice work, my friend.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Dec 13, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's that time of the month ......
> 
> View attachment 2927201View attachment 2927202View attachment 2927210


Usually when i hear that from the wife its followed by "so you're not getting any"!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 13, 2013)

I see that kelp4less charges $50. for 5lbs of neem cake I got 5lbs for $18 at Eureka springs organics on ebay. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 13, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I see that kelp4less charges $50. for 5lbs of neem cake I got 5lbs for $18 at Eureka springs organics on ebay. Just thought I'd throw that out there.



That's a good deal. A lot of the organic vets rave over the Ahimsa brand at neem resource. They say it's the best stuff on the market. I really don't know either way.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 13, 2013)

Good to know. They've got good pricing too. And they carry karanja.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 14, 2013)

Nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Dec 14, 2013)

Dude, you can't do that to my boxer shorts....


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 14, 2013)

Ahimsa is the best neem. I like to call places and get em yappin. Gives me a feel for what kind of business they run. http://www.neemresource.com/ has very intelligible and friendly customer service. I know several other distributers that buy her product in bulk to resell. IMO http://www.kisorganics.com/ is the best when it comes to everything from customer service, prices, knowledge, and shipping flat rates...if you can't buy local that is. Cool ass people who will trouble shoot your soil and not rip you off. Here's some more good people http://www.fungi.com/? and http://purepeonies.com/collections/gift-cards-accessories/products/black-owl-organically-certified-premium-biochar-garden-ag if your in the freezing weather and can't make biochar...she will hook you up. KIS and PP will do some mix and match too!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2013)

Yup, I love nut busting fuzz!

JD


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 14, 2013)

Why haven't I started a note book yet? It's gonna take a weekend to search out the things I want to know more about.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 14, 2013)

Any smoke reports on that Dream Beaver yet Hamish?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 14, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Why haven't I started a note book yet? It's gonna take a weekend to search out the things I want to know more about.


PM me for links and deals. Should be an updated thread...not feeling to ambitious tho. I have a great cheap recipe too from before I got all experimental and hardcore lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 15, 2013)

I will get onto the smoke reports soon Stow. It's all really dank. Not your grand daddy's sativa. 

Anyhow, check this out guys. GM Weed. 

http://bcseeds.com/indoor-forever-buds-p-159.html?cPath=15


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm not sure I like that. But it's defiantly cool.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 16, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I'm not sure I like that. But it's defiantly cool.


The idea makes me very uneasy. Hope they make their GM gear STERILE. Long as it doesn't infect heirloom gene pools I can know about it without freaking out. But if these Frankenplants can breed this is BAD NEWS.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 16, 2013)

That sucks. Could you imagine committing to the same thing over and over for the rest of your life...


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 16, 2013)

Sounds like ever growers dream until your only smoking that for years on end, you probably have to water twice a day once it gets 10ft tall, huge pot sizes. I can't imagine taking care of a 28ft plant.

Seems like more of a hassle after a while. But it is an amazing thing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 16, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Sounds like ever growers dream until your only smoking that for years on end, you probably have to water twice a day once it gets 10ft tall, huge pot sizes. I can't imagine taking care of a 28ft plant.
> 
> Seems like more of a hassle after a while. But it is an amazing thing.


I'd put it in a corner of the garden. Eventually have a hammock in it. Perhaps a swing. 

Anyhow for those interested some smoke reportin' https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/763314-dream-beaver-bodhi-seeds.html#post9950418


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 16, 2013)

I love grabbing a burrito and seeing weed advertisements on the wall. Still under the medical business model but really cool. I'm a bit anxious of the recreational realm and state laws to come.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd build a tree house in it if I had that strain going.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd give it the axe, and have a smoke out for the ages. Lace it with some tar and fire, burn some couches, and wake up with a soar asshole.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 16, 2013)

So a day like any other, eh Red?


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I will get onto the smoke reports soon Stow. It's all really dank. Not your grand daddy's sativa.
> 
> Anyhow, check this out guys. GM Weed.
> 
> http://bcseeds.com/indoor-forever-buds-p-159.html?cPath=15



Seems to "good" to be true, using good as loosely as possible. Probably just another quick cash in on garbage trick.


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Nom nom nom nom nom


Damn those nuggs look dank my friend!!!! Just popped on this thread to check it out so ill have to read up some more previous posts. What strain is that Mad H??? Anyhow just wanted to note that shit looks amazing lol!!!


----------



## Trousers (Dec 17, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> That sucks. Could you imagine committing to the same thing over and over for the rest of your life...


Raises hand, shakes head, walks out door...


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2013)

Trousers said:


> Raises hand, shakes head, walks out door...


Someone is walking on my grave right now.

:0)

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2013)

Blitzedgrowkid08 said:


> Damn those nuggs look dank my friend!!!! Just popped on this thread to check it out so ill have to read up some more previous posts. What strain is that Mad H??? Anyhow just wanted to note that shit looks amazing lol!!!


Thanks mate, that is a pheno of Dream Beaver by Bodhi Seeds. Very cool Sativa. I am pretty happy with it! 



Mr.Head said:


> Seems to "good" to be true, using good as loosely as possible. Probably just another quick cash in on garbage trick.


 In a way I hope so. But we live in a world where muscle tissue is grown in vats to make steaks so hell I'll believe it if somebody invents 'perma weed'...


----------



## hyroot (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wCRn0F7gylA]http://youtu.be/wCRn0F7gylA[/video]


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Thanks Gandalf  All props go to the genetics, though! It was an accidental pollination, the folks were Skunk #1 as a mom, and the daddy was a teeny tiny boy that came out of a bag of Swazi (our local bush-weed) that must've fallen off my frisbee while making a number outside. LATE little boy, I think when I found him he was only 3 cm. I am still keeping some of the seeds airtight and in a cool place!
> 
> You're right, I should just order some huge bags of guano. Whatever I don't use, my veggie garden will eat up with great relish. Not seeing anybody complain about it so I don't need tester size bags I guess.
> 
> The results speak for themselves. EPIC plants, Sir!



My first encounter with growing was back in the late 90's and one of the strains was swazi. I think it might have been a hybrid, it had denser buds than a pure sativa but was a big girl. That plant was the seed planted in me. I fell in love with that bitch hard. A big ass fly snuck in and was trapped on her trics. Haha. The smell, color and beauty of that plant will allways have my heart. I'd get lost looking at her.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> My first encounter with growing was back in the late 90's and one of the strains was swazi. I think it might have been a hybrid, it had denser buds than a pure sativa but was a big girl. That plant was the seed planted in me. I fell in love with that bitch hard. A big ass fly snuck in and was trapped on her trics. Haha. The smell, color and beauty of that plant will allways have my heart. I'd get lost looking at her.


Lime green with a very bushy structure, earthy smell and peppery flavour? Full arms of bud? If yes then it was the oldschool Swazi Skunk. Bred by the same guy from Sensi that bred Durban Poison. It was DANK. Swazi all pure makes massive buds and they can get really solid too, I just don't think the pure land race ever hit the market. The Swazz guys are selling is total BS, it us from the borders not the heartland. Europeans still can't go where the best ones come from. Zulu tribal land.


----------



## SpicySativa (Dec 18, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I will get onto the smoke reports soon Stow. It's all really dank. Not your grand daddy's sativa.
> 
> Anyhow, check this out guys. GM Weed.
> 
> http://bcseeds.com/indoor-forever-buds-p-159.html?cPath=15



I don't like this at all...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 18, 2013)

trousers said:


> raises hand, shakes head, walks out door...


lmao!!!



..........


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Lime green with a very bushy structure, earthy smell and peppery flavour? Full arms of bud? If yes then it was the oldschool Swazi Skunk. Bred by the same guy from Sensi that bred Durban Poison. It was DANK. Swazi all pure makes massive buds and they can get really solid too, I just don't think the pure land race ever hit the market. The Swazz guys are selling is total BS, it us from the borders not the heartland. Europeans still can't go where the best ones come from. Zulu tribal land.


Thats it. My brothers friend traveled to Germany then made his way to Amsterdam. And filled the lining of his suit case with seeds.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 19, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Thats it. My brothers friend traveled to Germany then made his way to Amsterdam. And filled the lining of his suit case with seeds.


LOL, I think that is exactly how we all got going in S.A, mates taking the London to Amsterdam then home route. I once had to go pick up a box with 800 seed packs in. I near shat myself with paranoia but I could take my pick


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 19, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Thats it. My brothers friend traveled to Germany then made his way to Amsterdam. And filled the lining of his suit case with seeds.


That works?!?! So much easier than swallowing condoms full.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 19, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> That works?!?! So much easier than swallowing condoms full.


 ROFL... The best way to take out of Ams for personal use, i.e small amounts, is to just drop the beans loose in jacket pockets etc and pack them right in your suitcase. Just NEVER handle them with hands you handled any smoke with that's all. Just try remember which beans went in which pocket.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 19, 2013)

It worked back then at least.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2013)

You could get away with all sorts of shit in the 90's. Fabulous decade to be alive in that was.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey guys. I am really sorry I have been away. I will return in regular fashion after the new year. I have been eating a ton of shit sandwiches since before Thanksgiving. I wanted to wish you all Happy Holidays and a very Happy New Year. You guys are the greatest crew and I am beyond lucky to call you all my friends. Take care boys.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2013)

Be well Gandalf. We will keep the forum warm.

JD


----------



## foreverflyhi (Dec 22, 2013)

Damn this thread is pushing 300 pages!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 23, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey guys. I am really sorry I have been away. I will return in regular fashion after the new year. I have been eating a ton of shit sandwiches since before Thanksgiving. I wanted to wish you all Happy Holidays and a very Happy New Year. You guys are the greatest crew and I am beyond lucky to call you all my friends. Take care boys.


Wish you a good safe time. We all know your busy with the new movie release.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey,
FWIW, it looks like some new Bohdi gear has landed at Attitude.






*LATEST*



[h=1]CANNABIS SEEDS / MARIJUANA SEEDS[/h]

Bodhi Seeds Appalachian Thunderfuck
£53.99



Bodhi Seeds Blood Orange
£53.99



Bodhi Seeds Mountain Temple
£53.99



Bodhi Seeds The Fuzz
£53.99




JD


----------



## hyroot (Dec 23, 2013)

Bad Karma was talking about the blood orange in another thread... oooh weee


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2013)

Their seeds go to 11!


----------



## Scroga (Dec 23, 2013)

The photo looks Chemy ?


----------



## hyroot (Dec 23, 2013)

Bodhi and fam are big on organics


----------



## Javadog (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;5TWAOi6jpuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TWAOi6jpuA[/video]

I was just tipping my hat to Bohdi for adding one bean for spirit.

:0)

Sort of a bakers dozen...well. It is eleven, and were baked!

JD


----------



## Scroga (Dec 24, 2013)

I meant genetics


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 24, 2013)

Scroga said:


> I meant genetics


Well spotted, the Appalachia daddy adds a chemmy funk and structure to all the crosses and ramps the resin production up to 300 percent lol... But bro HUGE yields and I mean it. Ridiculous buds. I had a few phenos on the DB that looked like chems in flower, weird-ass knobbly yet solid buds. So if you are looking for a 'chem gone mental' then search no more.

Check this nug out. Looks like a Chem to me.







Out of all the newer releases at the Tude Appalachian Thunderfuck is the one to go for, SHOE has grow almost all the Bodhi gear you can imagine and he reckoned ATF is one of the most vigorous plants he has ever seen and DANK. So, IF I survive Christmas with any money left *sigh* I want to invest in a pack. I'll take SHOE's word any day.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas gang!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 25, 2013)

My blood oranges looked so good and fast from 2 week bloom start, that I had to pull em and re veg. I don't care if it takes a month. Transplanted them into a 10% biochar mix, and want some clones first. Maybe it's this strain or bare bulb CMH....or BOTH


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 26, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My blood oranges looked so good and fast from 2 week bloom start, that I had to pull em and re veg. I don't care if it takes a month. Transplanted them into a 10% biochar mix, and want some clones first. Maybe it's this strain or bare bulb CMH....or BOTH


 LOL LOL LOL... I DID tell you Bodhi's gear kicks ass from day one Red... There is a reason this is the ONLY guy who's gear I will recommend for somebody else's lab. Don't worry those B.O's should veg for a few weeks even going straight 12/12, getting them vegged out will be easy and really fast. You have pre-flowers yet? If not, then they have not made the hormonal change to flower. 

Hope you all are having a great holiday! Getting ready for the new year's projects, gonna be an EPIC one!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 26, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> LOL LOL LOL... I DID tell you Bodhi's gear kicks ass from day one Red... There is a reason this is the ONLY guy who's gear I will recommend for somebody else's lab. Don't worry those B.O's should veg for a few weeks even going straight 12/12, getting them vegged out will be easy and really fast. You have pre-flowers yet? If not, then they have not made the hormonal change to flower.
> 
> Hope you all are having a great holiday! Getting ready for the new year's projects, gonna be an EPIC one!


I left 2 talls and 2 shorties in bloom. No pre yet...think they do a 3 week veg before showing. Got some tiny 1/16 holes in a few leaves. Upon thorough inspection, I don't notice anything on me babies. They only had 1 week foliar at lights out, and soils not hot. Weird. Are there any pests that just munch at just @ night?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 26, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I left 2 talls and 2 shorties in bloom. No pre yet...think they do a 3 week veg before showing. Got some tiny 1/16 holes in a few leaves. Upon thorough inspection, I don't notice anything on me babies. They only had 1 week foliar at lights out, and soils not hot. Weird. Are there any pests that just munch at just @ night?


 Badass, they will veg like crazy mate. I also have these very odd little pin-prick holes in some leaves on my outdoor. Can't find a bug any where. I have looked and looked. Ramped up IPM a tiny bit too, not serious damage. Looks like the holes were microscopic and are getting bigger along with the leaf. PERFECT little holes so for sure some kind of critter. I am baffled as of now. I will figure it out, though.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 26, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I left 2 talls and 2 shorties in bloom. No pre yet...think they do a 3 week veg before showing. Got some tiny 1/16 holes in a few leaves. Upon thorough inspection, I don't notice anything on me babies. They only had 1 week foliar at lights out, and soils not hot. Weird. Are there any pests that just munch at just @ night?


green caterpillars or white flies or leaf miners. they don't like peppermint. try some dr. bronners peppermint soap in a foliar. leaf miners will leave trails on the leaf that looks like as if a snail cruised across the leaf.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 26, 2013)

hyroot said:


> green caterpillars or white flies or leaf miners. they don't like peppermint. try some dr. bronners peppermint soap in a foliar. leaf miners will leave trails on the leaf that looks like as if a snail cruised across the leaf.


I hate peppermint more than anything. It might repel me lol. So much for my organic defense huh. Lobster and VC, crab shell, CTs, 'immune boosting' amendments, foliars, etc. Really chaps my ass.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 26, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I hate peppermint more than anything. It might repel me lol. So much for my organic defense huh. Lobster and VC, crab shell, CTs, 'immune boosting' amendments, foliars, etc. Really chaps my ass.


lavender might work. I know it repels mites. I never tried it on those other buggers.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 26, 2013)

Those tiny holes make me think thrips.

Pepper spray?

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 26, 2013)

You know I was thinking bout some sautéed pepper for fajitas and pesticide JIC. I don't know the lavender recipes exactly, but I'm down for the flower power. Unless you mean the herb lol. Pisses me off seeing a nice forrest shaded fat leaf with f'n drill pressed holes. Today I caught my self not watering again, and smacking bags and pots, hoping something would fly out so I could fuck it up. I even found some dead ladybugs...RIP Guy, Mr. L, and Lacy. I mean really guys, how much pest prev. is in LOS (which is full of all forms of life)? I have these little beneficial mites doing laps and lady bugs lurking and still have effin holes. I'll try some CT foliar soon. Fuck em all up.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 27, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I hate peppermint more than anything. It might repel me lol. So much for my organic defense huh. Lobster and VC, crab shell, CTs, 'immune boosting' amendments, foliars, etc. Really chaps my ass.


Can you imagine what it would be like without your defenses?... A little blemish here and there is OK by me. On the outdoor it cannot ever be totally avoided unless you use outright poison. I still haven't seen a bug indoors since adding the HEPA filters and always showering and changing before going in. I don't even spray anything there but aloe foliars  But outdoors the battle is raging! Big bastards this year are teeeeny little green grasshoppers with HUGE appetites. ZERO repellants for those, I am hunting and squashing them one by one. Kicked cutworms in the balls already, wiped out whitefly, just getting into mite season now. Keeping me busy. Keep getting sunburn lol. I love summer.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 27, 2013)

This ones for Stow.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thats "Red the random repper" on the left.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 27, 2013)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Thats "Red the random repper" on the left.


Just don't copy n paste lol. Had some real good ones today.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 27, 2013)

You give out a lot of good sig. material, red. Like that one story of yours when you gave your uncle a "dutch rudder". That was really touching.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 29, 2013)

^^^^^^^^ now thats just a little too gnarly........


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 30, 2013)

Some of my outdoor bushes  They are kickin' and happy 

Dream Beaver







Oldschool Afghan Haze x Paki Chitral Kush


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Ham...now I'm craving tacos.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;2k64w3354kE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k64w3354kE[/video]

Burrito burrito


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 1, 2014)

Another great thread, where is Gandolf anywho?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2014)

I recall that he reported that he would be dealing IRL but that
he would be back when he can.

JD


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 1, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I recall that he reported that he would be dealing IRL but that
> he would be back when he can.
> 
> JD


Right on, super nice guy, love to meet him one day


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 1, 2014)

I hope Gand is ok with all the storms and power outages.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 1, 2014)

So far my Bodhi and GG are neck n neck growth wise. Both seem to not mind the 12/12fs.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 1, 2014)

red where did you get the bodhi strains? i dont trust attitude. seed depot shut down. herbies is mostly out of stock....


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 1, 2014)

Seeddepot shut down eh? Any input on http://highlifeseedbank.co.uk


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 1, 2014)

Forgot what the 'tude' is..forgive me. http://www.seedsman.com/en/cannabis-seeds/bodhi-seeds I've never tried without the expensive ass toffee can. Great selection and customer service also. Cannazon is another one...heard their stealth is very very sneaky.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 1, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Seeddepot shut down eh? Any input on http://highlifeseedbank.co.uk


Interesting...go ahead and take one for the team lol. They have 303!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 1, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Seeddepot shut down eh? Any input on http://highlifeseedbank.co.uk


go to their site. there is a disclaimer. i heard they have screwed over a few people the last few months and screwed over a bunch of breeders too. My buddy ordered from them 10 days before they shut down and hasn't received anything.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 1, 2014)

303.... I'm not paying those prices.


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 1, 2014)

Their description was very poor, many had no break down of thc /cdb levels, i mean , i know its a lie but could they at least pretend? Oh yeah, no yield data either.
They didnt have gdp either, i guess we are all looking for a decent one, wonder if they made so much money recently none of them care anymore .


----------



## hyroot (Jan 1, 2014)

just wait for high times cups. sorry east coasters and midwesters ........ you can get seeds there. or some dispensaries.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 2, 2014)

I do miss the tude promos. I remember Bodhi was buy two get one lol. Those were the days.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 2, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Seeddepot shut down eh? Any input on http://highlifeseedbank.co.uk


I'd be very careful with high life. I have placed two orders with them, and will not do business with them again. The first pack arrived just fine, but after growing them out I'm questioning if I got the authentic seeds, or if a switcharoo was pulled. I have no way to verify this, just a hunch. My second order was placed on November 1'st, and still don't have the seeds. According to the usps tracking site they have been sitting in Chicago since Nov 8'th. Almost two months, and no package. I have e-mailed the guy a few times, and he initially assured me that he'd be sending out a replacement pack ..... but I have e-mailed him twice in the last few weeks about this replacement pack and he hasn't bothered to respond. I think I'm shit out of luck, which is fine, but I won't do business with them again. Cannazon has been very good. Very quick, and very stealthy, but in order to conceal the seeds they take them out of the breeder packs. With no sealed breeder pack there is no way to verify if you're getting legit seeds or not.

I can't wait until we don't have to play this international seed ordering game any more.


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 2, 2014)

I would say im only going to use clones, but how would i prove they are in fact what they say they are.
I would love to know how i could prove what my strain is . Any ideas ?


----------



## Trousers (Jan 2, 2014)

Lookey here http://www.co-seeds.com/

of course the genetics are questionable, Blueberry Mix?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 2, 2014)

Think I'll bust out the ol' paint brush with some of these killer genetics I have going...maybe even make it rain on a b***h. I've never done or looked into the whole fem seed thing. I'd love to hear some thoughts.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 2, 2014)

Red read " how to grow marijuana soma style." He explains his old school way of making fem seeds. No sprays or anything. Just letting the plant go passed its window of harvest time.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'd be very careful with high life. I have placed two orders with them, and will not do business with them again. The first pack arrived just fine, but after growing them out I'm questioning if I got the authentic seeds, or if a switcharoo was pulled. I have no way to verify this, just a hunch. My second order was placed on November 1'st, and still don't have the seeds. According to the usps tracking site they have been sitting in Chicago since Nov 8'th. Almost two months, and no package. I have e-mailed the guy a few times, and he initially assured me that he'd be sending out a replacement pack ..... but I have e-mailed him twice in the last few weeks about this replacement pack and he hasn't bothered to respond. I think I'm shit out of luck, which is fine, but I won't do business with them again. Cannazon has been very good. Very quick, and very stealthy, but in order to conceal the seeds they take them out of the breeder packs. With no sealed breeder pack there is no way to verify if you're getting legit seeds or not.
> 
> I can't wait until we don't have to play this international seed ordering game any more.


Oh shit that was with highlife! Fuck that then.


I finally got everything I need to build my soil. However I'm not set up to properly brew an act. My local organic people gave me a mineral tea. I got it bubling to keep it good. Any input on mineral teas? It's 4 days old so time is running out. I'd hate to do my soil any injustices. I'm sure my castings and oly fish compost have plenty of little critters to work the amendments and I'm in no big rush to use the soil (as I don't even have seeds right now). Thanks gang.

Edit: I think she might have meant "manure tea". Poor old gal was worn out with the store and watching a toddler grandson.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 2, 2014)

I have made thousands of feminized seeds. I have only used colloidal silver. It is reliable and less toxic than fertilizer. 
The amount of colloidal silver I use to spray numerous plants is regularly consumed by people looking to reduce cold symptoms. 
I would be happy to offer anyone assistance or argue about it.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jan 2, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Red read " how to grow marijuana soma style." He explains his old school way of making fem seeds. No sprays or anything. Just letting the plant go passed its window of harvest time.


This method does produce fem seeds but pollen yield is lower as well. Silver is practically fail proof.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 2, 2014)

I've always been a fan of picking studs and knocking up the finest lady. I don't know why, but I prefer regular seeds...just seems more natural. Only prob with this is precious space. I just did a quick search on CS and it seems harmless, but very un-Christian like lol. Might have to play with some skunk freebies I just popped. I'm really sick of paying for seeds.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy New year everyone, hope you all had a safe holiday. I took the net out of my tent today and got a nice look at the girls individually. Aside from 1 of the 3 curling under on the higher leaves I'm very happy with how they look, and I had to get the camera out... Reminding you that I'm still very novice to this I'm feeling much more confident and continuously gaining excitement for my next batch. 

This is by far the nicest looking of the 6 plants I have under my belt.
View attachment 2949517


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 2, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Red read " how to grow marijuana soma style." He explains his old school way of making fem seeds. No sprays or anything. Just letting the plant go passed its window of harvest time.


Right On Hyroot! Somas methods give the most rock solid fems. Teeny bits of pollen yeah, but that what makes his beans so pricey. I have done it several times and all the beans made were phenomenal. All girls and all solid.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 3, 2014)

My name is RCM and I am a bean addict!!! I've been wanting some Soma for a long time. NYCD and Lavender sound amazing. Where's the best place to get some. PS it only takes a little pre cum to knock a girl up.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 3, 2014)

Some lessons aren't best learned the hard way. Eh, RCM.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 3, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My name is RCM and I am a bean addict!!! I've been wanting some Soma for a long time. NYCD and Lavender sound amazing. Where's the best place to get some. PS it only takes a little pre cum to knock a girl up.


Oh yeah? There's gonna be a Red jr?


----------



## hyroot (Jan 3, 2014)

^^^^^^oh no we are all doomed lololol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Right On Hyroot! Somas methods give the most rock solid fems. All girls and all solid.


QFT

Somango is my first keeper.

I got NYC Diesel and Lavender...one bean each, and a gnat larvae 
bothered the Lavender before it got out. I moved it to a new cell 
in the seed tray, but I am afraid that a Spinosad drench of the
Burpee Seed Tray is in order. Anything else that will not kill even
a young clone or sprout?

Take care,

JD


----------



## hyroot (Jan 3, 2014)

I did lavender back in the day. I did soma rockbud last year. Dank but horrible yielder. Still have a few seeds. I'd like to try sogouda and citrilah sometime. But there's other strains I'd rather do first.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 3, 2014)

Did a transplant on my "runt" and the bottom of the grow bag was full of gnat larvae. Little hyroot juniors everywhere! Ladybugs were giving me the the 'WTF you doing with those' look. Does anyone prop up there fabric pots, drill a bunch of bottom holes, or fill bottom with drainage material?


----------



## hyroot (Jan 3, 2014)

Thin layer of pumice or perlite or whatever. After a year of rols it may be broken down


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 3, 2014)

Just another reason I want to try those air pots. Damn the price and this Orange Bowl.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 3, 2014)

Potato pieces will attract larvae when put into the soil, kinda like a sticky trap but for worms. It does help get the little buggers away from the root zone. That NYCD is gonna be epic no matter which pheno you get. Red, NYCD is available as singles most places too...


Javadog said:


> QFT
> 
> Somango is my first keeper.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 3, 2014)

I fed the larvae to the Lady's. They can't even take off now...poor hyroot juniors


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 3, 2014)

Where the effe is Gand and May?! Short term memory thing.


----------



## foreverflyhi (Jan 3, 2014)

Hahaha hyroot jrs. !!!! New name for these little fungus nats we all experience. Haha jk hyroot, kinda


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 4, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Where the effe is Gand and May?! Short term memory thing.


I think we will see Gandalf only if the mountains start thawing lol... Can't keep a board rider from good conditions, and snowboarders only get half a year. The amount of times I got into trouble/fired/broken up with because of a big swell I can't even count. You wake up and it is 12ft and glassy with only two other guys out, count that as a day the world won't find you too easily, that just doesn't happen often and no way I'd miss it... Figure snowboarders are the same.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 4, 2014)

^^^^Where you surfing? Mavericks or what? I don't know any beaches in cali that get 12ft swells except for when el Nino was here.. Newps was hitting up to 15ft then. 4ft average. Maybe 6ft face.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2014)

I think that Mad has crazy South African surf to ride.

I will never forget Cape St Francis, as depicted in the first 
surf film. A perfect wave. A perfect wave is not 30 m high.
It is 5 m but the form is perfect, peeling from one side to the
next, and not sectioning out.

After 60 years that wave is likely different.

BTW, LMAO, you got me Mad....Soma beans are expensive! So,
I have (or will) all his beans "*available as singles*".

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 4, 2014)

I think Soma and Dr. Greenthumb are worth it. You'll have top notch genetics for as long as you wish. Now that Deathstar should make my dick grow for that dough.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 4, 2014)

*Happy New Year to all my Organic Bros!*

Had a rough time around Thanksgiving, some family problems. I had to leave town and abandon my Blueberry sativa clones, sigh. 
My vegging plants came out okay. The guy I had watering them didn't really know what he was doing so the plants swung between over watering and under watering. 

My Blueberry took it like a champ and is now praying. I'll try to put up a pic when the lights come on later. I have abandoned plans to make fem seeds for now and am just going to build up my stock. I was pretty generous over the holidays and I actually might run out of weed (what the fuck?) before my next pull in 6 weeks. 

I have also been toying with the idea of moving into a bigger house this Summer. The thought of having an entire room for growing - veg area, flower area, seed production/male area, curing area...


Thinking about going from 20 square feet of growing space to 120 square feet is giving me a weed growing boner.



Maybe Gandalf will stop dragging his knuckles long enough to check in and say hi.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 4, 2014)

Red: Is there a bun in the oven or what? Fill us in dude! If so I've got some early contenders for names....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 4, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I think that Mad has crazy South African surf to ride.
> 
> I will never forget Cape St Francis, as depicted in the first
> surf film. A perfect wave. A perfect wave is not 30 m high.
> ...


Yeah that was The Endless Summer... It's not close on the same any more. The town is now these carbon-copy built-to-code holiday houses. So they planted up all the dunes and it ruined the wave, turned it from a sandy break into a reef break. J-Bay is just up the coast and friggin KICKIN if you can handle a huge crowd and hardcore 'localism'...

I'm still holding off buying Soma beans thanks to the price. Going to get 2 NYCD singles though. I'm hunting some Gooeybreeder gear ATM, and next up to buy is Gage's Daybreaker and Starlet Kush, some SinMint Cookies and Tangerine Power, and I want to dip into Karma Genetics a little. Perhaps Biker Kush, looks fantastic.



hyroot said:


> ^^^^Where you surfing? Mavericks or what? I don't know any beaches in cali that get 12ft swells except for when el Nino was here.. Newps was hitting up to 15ft then. 4ft average. Maybe 6ft face.


 Yeah that's why Cali is home to so many high-performance surfers. We are pretty spoiled on the South Coast of S.A, as long as you like a right-breaker, we hardly have any lefts. The few that we do are pretty suicidal lol. Not many good beach breaks, they are all reef breaks, mostly high-tide too. In winter 6ft is pretty average on good days. 

Places on my mind are both in the little beach town I grew up in. Big days are around 8 ft, you see more people in the parking lot than the water, and every now and then it gets MASSIVE, 12 and up. It is still pretty deep where you take off most of the time so if you know the place well it is a lot of fun. Get pounded of course lol. I have ripped up wetsuits to prove it too. Those spots do not break under 4 foot at all. You have to go ride shoreys or shallow reefs.

It gets big but not nasty, huge rolling faces not hollow barrelly stuff. Those are rare at those two points. 

We've got our fair share of big waves here mate, both paddle-in like Sunset Reef or tow-in like Dungeons. I'll only ride my home breaks when they get big though, not go looking for trouble in crazy places!

If you like surfing and you can handle a bit of cold water, South Africa is paradise. Weak currency against the dollar, beaches and cheap backpackers/camp sites all over, and in winter when it is good the beach towns are near deserted and a crowd counts as more than 5 people in the water. Except for J-Bay. But everybody has to surf it just once. It might not be big, but it is made of 100 percent pure balls. 

And by what I have read, CHEAP ass weed in comparison to other places. If you surf and you dig a 'close to earth' lifestyle, you will LOVE it man.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Mad, 

Have you tried any BOG seeds?

JD


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 4, 2014)

Trousers said:


> *Happy New Year to all my Organic Bros!*
> 
> I was pretty generous over the holidays and I actually might run out of weed (what the fuck?) before my next pull in 6 weeks.


Awww, our girls are on the same schedule...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 4, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Red: Is there a bun in the oven or what? Fill us in dude! If so I've got some early contenders for names....


No more bunions please God no lol! I was just joking to the wife today, and said I'd knock her up cuz I like em thick lol. I'd love to hear some names tho.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 4, 2014)

I knew a guy named Richard Head. Every one called him Mike. And another dude named Razz Googoo Barry. No bullshit. Durwint is another good one.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 4, 2014)

I went to school with a guy named Mike Hunt....


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 5, 2014)

Been driving myself crazy trying to pick a strain and bank to buy from. Was focused on bodhi's ancient og but now I'm pretty sure I'm going to order Haarlem from bank of gage. https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1048 The anesthesia in the lineage has kinda sold me. Soil is cooking in the house, too cold in the garage. My wife sure is being cool lately. Kinda makes me nervous. 

I had a coach named Jack Dolf. lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 5, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Been driving myself crazy trying to pick a strain and bank to buy from. Was focused on bodhi's ancient og but now I'm pretty sure I'm going to order Haarlem from bank of gage. https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1048 The anesthesia in the lineage has kinda sold me. Soil is cooking in the house, too cold in the garage. My wife sure is being cool lately. Kinda makes me nervous.
> 
> I had a coach named Jack Dolf. lol


I have a love hate relationship with my Gage testers. Insane vigour but all growing very beanpoley straight sticks which I don't like. Mad vigour like I said, the ladies had to go through 4 weeks of rain and recovered from it really well so it is very resilient against root rot etc. The girls are growing big in the sense of taking up a lot of room but not in the sense of high bio mass. Very interesting experience, I am ordering more from them I have some ideas as to how to grow them to my liking. The Afghan Haze x PCK is a winner I can tell already. Super solid gear, just not going to get the best out on the first run.


Javadog said:


> Hey Mad,
> 
> Have you tried any BOG seeds?
> 
> JD


Hehehehe... Not yet but I have my eye on his gear. Still the most insane pics I have ever seen were BOG gear.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Insane vigour but all growing very beanpoley straight sticks which I don't like. <SNIP>
> I have some ideas as to how to grow them to my liking.


I found this very interesting. In all the beans that I popped in the last couple
of months, there were two that behaved just as you describe. There was no way
that they were going to make it into the next Crop and so I have them aside, to
work on.

Any ideas that you examine on this matter will be most interesting.

If nothing else, I am going to wind them around their buckets, or some such.




Mad Hamish said:


> Hehehehe... Not yet but I have my eye on his gear. Still the most insane pics I have ever seen were BOG gear.


I almost pulled the trigger, but could not make my mind up. Bog Bubble is
the one I remember.

JD


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've heard that beanpole comparison Hamish. Thanks for reminding me. Probably not the best for the training I have in mind. I'm almost afraid to ask, has anybody ordered from seedsman lately? Buy 2 packs of bodhi get 11 free seeds. Ancient and Alaskan thunderfuck. 

The description of Haarlem says to watch humidity which is a problem here. Damn. I'll probably go with seedsman and their guaranteed delivery.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 5, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I've heard that beanpole comparison Hamish. Thanks for reminding me. Probably not the best for the training I have in mind. I'm almost afraid to ask, has anybody ordered from seedsman lately? Buy 2 packs of bodhi get 11 free seeds. Ancient and Alaskan thunderfuck.
> 
> The description of Haarlem says to watch humidity which is a problem here. Damn. I'll probably go with seedsman and their guaranteed delivery.


The way I figure it, Bodhi is a great choice if you have high humidity, all his gear has to handle a fair amount of wet. But also consider something from Swami Seeds, every single bean is bred to be resistant to moulds too. Those are two badass choices btw. I would go for Appalachian Thunderfuck and The Fuzz myself. The fuzz is going to be epicness personified. Skunk VA x Appy... GAWDS. The mother of chems meets the daddy of fruity funk... yeah baby. 



Javadog said:


> I found this very interesting. In all the beans that I popped in the last couple
> of months, there were two that behaved just as you describe. There was no way
> that they were going to make it into the next Crop and so I have them aside, to
> work on.
> ...


I just came back from having a look at the ladies outside, personally I would mainline these into 8 in future. THAT would kick ass. If there were 8 colas like the ones forming here, wowa. I'd also spiral the tops during the first 2 weeks of flower to make sure they stay nice and dense. 

I am going to ask Danksmith over on the Gage forums how he tops/trains his Gage gear. He gets these insanely dense bushes with huge glistening nugs. He literally grows hedgerows. Pretty badass.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 5, 2014)

Works out to 20 freebies! C'mon payday. I think I'll take your recommendations Hamish. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 5, 2014)

What kind of tea would cow poo make? I found a large supply and its ready to use. 
Ive got like 2 or 3 more weeks and its a first, 20 plus plants all about 3 feet tall and huge in amended super soil, i just want a bump.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 5, 2014)

Someacdude said:


> What kind of tea would cow poo make? I found a large supply and its ready to use.
> Ive got like 2 or 3 more weeks and its a first, 20 plus plants all about 3 feet tall and huge in amended super soil, i just want a bump.


Depends on what cows were fed and what meds they were given. I run everything through a worm bin now. Aerate the hell out of it with molasses for 48 hours to make some moo brew.


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 5, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Depends on what cows were fed and what meds they were given. I run everything through a worm bin now. Aerate the hell out of it with molasses for 48 hours to make some moo brew.


These arent food cows , just lawnmower cows so they are pretty safe chemical wise.
How much poo and molasses per gallon should i use ?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 5, 2014)

Someacdude said:


> These arent food cows , just lawnmower cows so they are pretty safe chemical wise.
> How much poo and molasses per gallon should i use ?


Start here bud https://www.rollitup.org/organics/753111-correct-way-make-actively-aerated.html


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 5, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Been driving myself crazy trying to pick a strain and bank to buy from. Was focused on bodhi's ancient og but now I'm pretty sure I'm going to order Haarlem from bank of gage. https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1048 The anesthesia in the lineage has kinda sold me. Soil is cooking in the house, too cold in the garage. My wife sure is being cool lately. Kinda makes me nervous.
> 
> I had a coach named Jack Dolf. lol





Someacdude said:


> What kind of tea would cow poo make? I found a large supply and its ready to use.
> Ive got like 2 or 3 more weeks and its a first, 20 plus plants all about 3 feet tall and huge in amended super soil, i just want a bump.


Cow manure is low nitrogen high P. For just a bump I would go for a Nutrient Cycling Tea, one cup ewc, two tbs molasses per gallon, alternating with SST. In super soil this is all they will need. Cow manure makes great compost btw. You can use cow manure from a barrel composter to replace peat.,,


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 6, 2014)

Cow poo + horse poo + worm poo + rabbit poo = __________
Best response will get nothing!

Can't ever make a completely useless post right? Here's another good link for you tea lovers https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/bulkherb.php


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 6, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Cow poo + horse poo + worm poo + rabbit poo = __________
> Best response will get nothing!
> 
> Can't ever make a completely useless post right? Here's another good link for you tea lovers https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/bulkherb.php


I was told horse poo is a no no ? School me ?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 6, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Cow poo + horse poo + worm poo + rabbit poo = __________
> Best response will get nothing!
> 
> Can't ever make a completely useless post right? Here's another good link for you tea lovers https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/bulkherb.php




Cow poo + horse poo + worm poo + rabbit poo = What is The United States Congress?

I'll take fecal matters for $400, Alex.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 6, 2014)

Good answer stow lol. I was going to say South Africa, but your's is better. How's the Swami so far?


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 6, 2014)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RedCarpetMatches again. 





*Hey btw , i also saw a bunch bof rabbit poo too, never thought of that , thanks guys .


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 6, 2014)

dude,
Start a worm bin ASAP. Best thing you can do if your interested in living soil and compost teas. You can find red wigglers on clist sometimes, bait shops, or order from Uncle Jims. Just get a tote and drill some airholes on lid and around top. fill bottom with 4-6" with cow and rabbit poo for bedding. Won't take long for them to eat shit and breed.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 6, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Been driving myself crazy trying to pick a strain and bank to buy from. Was focused on bodhi's ancient og but now I'm pretty sure I'm going to order Haarlem from bank of gage. https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1048 The anesthesia in the lineage has kinda sold me. Soil is cooking in the house, too cold in the garage. My wife sure is being cool lately. Kinda makes me nervous.
> 
> I had a coach named Jack Dolf. lol





RedCarpetMatches said:


> Good answer stow lol. I was going to say South Africa, but your's is better. How's the Swami so far?


South Africa's isn't filled with poop. That would imply some inherent sort of usefulness. But thanks for the upgrade lol.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 6, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Good answer stow lol. I was going to say South Africa, but your's is better. How's the Swami so far?


Swamis are just babies. They were germinated just a couple weeks ago. I only had room to pop 5, and I killed one already. Stoner move. I'll report back once I get the guys and gals sorted out....


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Swamis are just babies. They were germinated just a couple weeks ago. I only had room to pop 5, and I killed one already. Stoner move. I'll report back once I get the guys and gals sorted out....


I don't think my Bodhi were ever babies. They looked 14 days out the gate...think they call it elephantitis without the balls lol. They're just know passing up my GG at 2 1/2 weeks. We'll see if the hare beats the tortoise. Damn I'm lit.


----------



## Abiqua (Jan 6, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Cow poo + horse poo + worm poo + rabbit poo = __________
> Best response will get nothing!
> 
> Can't ever make a completely useless post right? Here's another good link for you tea lovers https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/bulkherb.php




4 poos : One cup 

MountainRose is the down the road an hour or two, great TeaTree oil.


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 6, 2014)

I plan on starting a worm bin, but i have the poo now. 
Ile just mix it all up and let it stew until i water i a few days. 
A few of my girls where overwatered and arent happy


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey Mad, when it comes to manure, what do you get when you combine
Rhinoceros, Horse, and Elephant?

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2014)

Helephino

:0)

JD


----------



## May11th (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuck this cold weather. Real feel -55. 


Been really busy guys. Hope to be on soon. Missed yall.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 9, 2014)

WHY have I not popped any of my BB gear yet?! Just saw a pic of Blue Pit, actually a little video. DAMN. Can't wait. Need more new tents on top of the one I just got.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 9, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> WHY have I not popped any of my BB gear yet?! Just saw a pic of Blue Pit, actually a little video. DAMN. Can't wait. Need more new tents on top of the one I just got.


My BB BP...huh...was very weak. All slow, runts, and 3 didn't even pop. Before my wife went psycho on me, she killed all my DOG...don't confuse with other 'Dog'. The DOG was stable and shot out the gate, even the veggies stunk the place up. I'd recommend DOG and Engineers Dream. The Blue Pit was the only bad pack I've ever got out of 4. BB has the best customer service too, and freebies are insane!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 9, 2014)

OK so I finally dragged myself out the dark ages. Replacing the old mag ballasts with nice digital ones. When they arrived I thought I was ripped off... These little things are light as all hell, I honestly thought somebody had just put a brick in a box or two. Yet there they are, 600 watts and smaller than the amps in my car. So nice and cool and quiet too. I should've done this years ago. 
So the war-horses are going into storage for backup


----------



## May11th (Jan 10, 2014)

What brand did you get hamish? I love my galaxy but hate my cheap ipower . Bulb eater


----------



## Trousers (Jan 10, 2014)

My Blueberry girl praying, about 23 days into flowering. 

Thanks again boys.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 10, 2014)

Is that your stretch pheno Underpants...shit I mean Trousers. Dutch Passion right?


----------



## Trousers (Jan 10, 2014)

yep.......


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice T! Doesn't look that stretchy tho. Looks just right.


----------



## May11th (Jan 10, 2014)

Yum. I love my bbs. Ill show you guys tomorrow my fav bb, its a huge happy bitch. Big ass bush and loves nutrients.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2014)

May11th said:


> Yum. I love my bbs. Ill show you guys tomorrow my fav bb, its a huge happy bitch. Big ass bush and loves nutrients.


You guys ever grow out DJ Short's Blueberry? Tastes like blueberry muffins. My personal opinion his BB is the one.

EDIT: Whereas before I had this love/hate relationship with the Gage gear... I am now totally in love. In the last week they just exploded with growth in all the right places. Structure that made little sense to me is now so logical. They first open up the room the nodes are going to need before pumping the shoots. All of a sudden every part of these plants is just going MENTAL. THICK stalks that bend nicely without snapping, a super-croppers dream. They will have no problems in a SCRoG. 

I saw them today and could not believe it. Really striking plants. Looks like they came out of a fairy tale. Girls starting to show and boys too. The boys I have culled stank so much my wife asked me if I rolled in a pile of herb. Odour control will be futile on them indoors. Only thing you can do is vent above your roof. 

WOW. Just plain WOW. In a class of their own. Didn't fly out the gates like B's gear, BUT, making up for it one hundred percent right now. Building bio mass like they're on steroids. Well they are on SST which is close lol...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You guys ever grow out DJ Short's Blueberry? Tastes like blueberry muffins. My personal opinion his BB is the one.
> 
> EDIT: Whereas before I had this love/hate relationship with the Gage gear... I am now totally in love. In the last week they just exploded with growth in all the right places. Structure that made little sense to me is now so logical. They first open up the room the nodes are going to need before pumping the shoots. All of a sudden every part of these plants is just going MENTAL. THICK stalks that bend nicely without snapping, a super-croppers dream. They will have no problems in a SCRoG.
> 
> ...


My GG Cornerstones look a week behind both of my Bodhi strains. I could care less as long as I get a fine petite lady of GG crystal diesel funk. My personal smoke goes for $500 a zip


----------



## Someacdude (Jan 11, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My GG Cornerstones look a week behind both of my Bodhi strains. I could care less as long as I get a fine petite lady of GG crystal diesel funk. My personal smoke goes for $500 a zip


Im moving to Michigan


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 11, 2014)

I just did a 1 gal compost tea, and got that 'good done smell' after 36 hours. I'm no longer thoroughly watering with CT...soil has plenty of life. I plan on just drenching when switching, showing sex, transplanting, or as a needed foliar. I'll use maybe a gal to help cook 3-4 cu ft of new soil. As a side note, those Lipton green tea gal jugs have a handle that acts as a 'built in airlift'! I just stick a small tube under the handle and let it bubble up.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 11, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Nice T! Doesn't look that stretchy tho. Looks just right.


Thanks, I trained it a bunch and vegged it under LEDs for the first time. It is getting really stinky.
After Ham scolded  me for my uneven canopy last time, I took steps on this plant.




Mad Hamish said:


> You guys ever grow out DJ Short's Blueberry? Tastes like blueberry muffins. My personal opinion his BB is the one.



TLDR/sweet blog warning


I agree. The Dutch Passion is pretty good and must come from DJ Short's genetics. I got a bunch of free Dutch Passion BB seeds from a friend so I grew them out. I was unable to keep a clone, sigh. We had a sudden death in the family and I was gone for a couple weeks. I gave up on the clones. 

I have decided that I am buying a new house probably next Summer. I will make sure that I have an entire grow room, at least 10' x 10'. Funny I am telling you guys, I have not told my wife we are moving yet. She loves this tiny house. I want my kids to have their own rooms and me to have a smoking room _and_ a growing room. I feel like a second class citizen when I go out to the garage and smoke.

So, when I do that, I will be able to finally do some pheno hunting and breeding. I have decided to put on hold all my breeding/seed projects until I can replenish my supplies. I was very generous over the holidays. The possibility that I might run out of weed before my next pull exists. Crazy, I have not run out of weed in 7 years. 

When I do get my new house, I will buy some DJ Short BB and some True BB. Then I can do some fun pheno chasing and breeding. BB is still my favorite variety. I remember the first time I smoked it in the 1990s and was blown away. I thought the weed was grown in a Blueberry patch or something. 

/sweet blog


----------



## Trousers (Jan 11, 2014)

I love the smell of tea. I think I mentioned that I was down on both knees loudly smelling my tea when my wife walked by. She just shook her head and smiled.

She does know that the reason our veg garden kicked so much ass last Summer is that it got all my leftover teas.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 11, 2014)

My wife quote of the day, "Really!!! Babies (that's what she calls cuttings). Are you building a bathroom down here?!"


----------



## May11th (Jan 11, 2014)

Trousers I'll donate a few bc blueberries lol I can't wait to phenomenon search as well I have a gorgeous be male I need to use for breeding, I now will throw my plants through flower at 18 inches. They are 36 inches 3 weeks late and look lovely in 7 gal of organic soil. 


So what's everyone smoking. I been smoking caramelo and loving it. Will have some be soon and bd. But so far 4 hits and I'm ripped every time from caramelo. Just isn't a hug yield but man lavender works well for my medical conditions.

P's have you guys heard of the new research that proves marinara can help save colon cancer patients possibly by not creating as much cancerous polls in the intestines and rectal track. That's astonishing. Cannabis would save my family if they just smoked or ate it but everyone is brainwashed and doesn't understand just like a tomato it has a purpose and I know I sure as he'll stay pretty healthy from the herb. God praise cannabis.


----------



## May11th (Jan 11, 2014)

Many people don't appreciate the hard work that goes into top shelf cannabis. The knowledge you just can't learn without study, the eye you just don't developed at random, the people who smoke your product will never know how much love went into it but a compliment means a lot and worthwhile. Anyone can grow shifty weed but the stuff we offer is just something people should thank you for and recognize How much time and effort it takes to do something that appears simple. They need a farmers appreciation day lol 

good work guys, I just want to say I love reading and learning from you and by you I can be proud of my finished product.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm 25 days into 12/12 on my Heri. Things are looking better than my last run, but I'm hoping they swell nicely. I was not overly impressed with the yield I had last time.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 11, 2014)

Any pointers would go a mile, I'm currently just using the GH Organics line. I'd really like to fill them out this time....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> My GG Cornerstones look a week behind both of my Bodhi strains. I could care less as long as I get a fine petite lady of GG crystal diesel funk. My personal smoke goes for $500 a zip


 My personal smoke is not even ever SEEN by my mates. Usually just gives them the sweats anyhow. I have one DB pheno that is just vicious... But yeah prepare yourself, they might not be as fast out the gate, but holy crap, once the momentum is going there is no stopping them... Got a feeling the Cornerstone is going to give you some solid plants. M4K recommended topping and a fair amount of training due to her stretch, but if trained the strewtch will help you get better yields by putting all the tops in good light. Go that route and you will have incredible yields. 



Trousers said:


> I love the smell of tea. I think I mentioned that I was down on both knees loudly smelling my tea when my wife walked by. She just shook her head and smiled.
> 
> She does know that the reason our veg garden kicked so much ass last Summer is that it got all my leftover teas.


 I especially like them with a nice dollop of Lactobacillus added. Really ends up smelling super sweet! 



Illegal Wonder said:


> Any pointers would go a mile, I'm currently just using the GH Organics line. I'd really like to fill them out this time....


 SST from week 4 in flower seems to help pump them up quite a lot. Only started on it recently myself but so far I am a believer. The plants that got v/s the ones that didn't are noticeably fatter far as bud goes. They need stakes, the others don't.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 12, 2014)

Illegal Wonder said:


> Any pointers would go a mile, I'm currently just using the GH Organics line. I'd really like to fill them out this time....


Get off the bottle ASAP! After this run cook up a nice simple mix. Save the bottles for the reggie, freebies, experiments, etc. I wouldn't mix that soil in with good stuff when done either. It's contaminated!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 12, 2014)

How am I ever going to catch back up? It's great to see you all. I heard there were some great guys that post on the thread. I'm here to start trouble and be a dickhead though.  How has everyone been?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 12, 2014)

st0w....I am sorry about highlife. My bad. I won't ever give them my business again. I will tell Jay Kush to suck it too.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 12, 2014)

^^Who the hell is this guy? Welcome back sir.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 12, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> How am I ever going to catch back up? It's great to see you all. I heard there were some great guys that post on the thread. I'm here to start trouble and be a dickhead though.  How has everyone been?


 I was just starting to worry you got stuck up some infernal mountain in that hardcore weather over there. Livin' with the Yetis and all. Welcome Back Brother! Guess what: RED ACTUALLY POSTED A PIC OF ONE OF HIS PLANTS! Not here yet but hey Rome wasn't built in a day lol. Will send you a PM soon bud, got a stack of news, not least of which M4K wants to introduce me to Joseph  Gonna be a killer good year!


----------



## Trousers (Jan 12, 2014)

How is the ice carving going Gandalf?
If you ever want to shred some rad vert pow pow, come on out to Brahlarado.
Shyeeeeeeah


----------



## Trousers (Jan 12, 2014)

May11th said:


> P's have you guys heard of the new research that proves *marinara* can help save colon cancer patients possibly by not creating as much cancerous polls in the intestines and rectal track. That's astonishing. Cannabis would save my family if they just smoked or ate it but everyone is brainwashed and doesn't understand just like a tomato it has a purpose and I know I sure as he'll stay pretty healthy from the herb. God praise cannabis.


Good thing I eat marinara 1-2 times a week. Does cannabis do any good?  



> http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2014/01/study_shows_marijuana-based_cbd_oil_reduces_colon_cancer_cell_growth.php
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24373545
> 
> *RESULTS*:
> ...



They keep telling me things I already believed. There is a cure for every thing in this world. We have fucked up the progress of man by making any plant illegal. 

Plants are not illegal (neither are people, but that is another argument).

I hope by the time I am dead that cannabis will not be such a big deal, just another plant that helps us have a better life.

I recently hung out with some younger people, all in their early 20s. Probably less than half use marijuana. I think all had tried it. Every single one had this "it is not big deal at all" attitude about weed. It was so great. 

I still have this secretive, low profile thing about weed, the result of growing up with fools and liars having all the power. 
By the time these kids are running the country I think/hope most of the negative stigmas attached to weed will be gone forever.

The die is cast. Colorado and Washington are on the vanguard. Watch this Autumn when more states legalize or add medical. Eat a dick feds and prohibitionists.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> SST from week 4 in flower seems to help pump them up quite a lot. Only started on it recently myself but so far I am a believer. The plants that got v/s the ones that didn't are noticeably fatter far as bud goes. They need stakes, the others don't.


Sorry to have to ask, but what is SST?



RedCarpetMatches said:


> Get off the bottle ASAP! After this run cook up a nice simple mix. Save the bottles for the reggie, freebies, experiments, etc. I wouldn't mix that soil in with good stuff when done either. It's contaminated!


This is most definitely the future plan... I lost my job before the Xmas season and though I wanted to start mixing super soil and start my tea's I had to work with what I've got. After the recent flood (4 inches of water in my basement, with my girls down there) and having to wait til the end of Feb to start a new job means I prob wont get to mix soil for my next batch either. I'm planning on getting my air pump and stones, plus all amendments shortly after I start getting paid again and remove a few hands from my pockets...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was just starting to worry you got stuck up some infernal mountain in that hardcore weather over there. Livin' with the Yetis and all. Welcome Back Brother! Guess what: RED ACTUALLY POSTED A PIC OF ONE OF HIS PLANTS! Not here yet but hey Rome wasn't built in a day lol. Will send you a PM soon bud, got a stack of news, not least of which M4K wants to introduce me to Joseph  Gonna be a killer good year!


Ugh...always about bud porn lol. Wish I'd a joined this forum years ago when I was picking some real cotton. Now that I think the drama's over, there should be some interesting developmental things in my near future. Maybe even pics  missed you Gand and fucking LOVED your movie!!!


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 12, 2014)

One more time from the cheap seats.... Nice seeing you around Gandalf, it's been a minute. Hope all is well bro. Glad to see everyone else is doing good too. 
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 12, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> st0w....I am sorry about highlife. My bad. I won't ever give them my business again. I will tell Jay Kush to suck it too.


Hang tight on that. I had given up hope after weeks of not hearing from the guy and then he e-mailed me out of the blue Friday. Said he's sending a new pack. That would be cool if he does.

I had a pretty bad flood here (I feel for ya Illegal Wonder) during this cold snap. Pipes froze, burst, yaddi yadda. What a fucking mess. The clean up and loss of plants was bad enough, but now I have to move the entire grow in to a bedroom because I have insurance adjusters and a restoration company scheduled to be all up in my shit for the next couple weeks. Still trying to figure out the logistics of all of this. What a pain in the nut-sack!

Nice to see you back around Gand. I hope you and all of my other organic brothers are doing well.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Hang tight on that. I had given up hope after weeks of not hearing from the guy and then he e-mailed me out of the blue Friday. Said he's sending a new pack. That would be cool if he does.
> 
> I had a pretty bad flood here (I feel for ya Illegal Wonder) during this cold snap. Pipes froze, burst, yaddi yadda. What a fucking mess. The clean up and loss of plants was bad enough, but now I have to move the entire grow in to a bedroom because I have insurance adjusters and a restoration company scheduled to be all up in my shit for the next couple weeks. Still trying to figure out the logistics of all of this. What a pain in the nut-sack!
> 
> Nice to see you back around Gand. I hope you and all of my other organic brothers are doing well.


I had to kiss most of my outdoor goodbye. Surveyors all over it, border disputes between two other guys so all our land got measured up etc. Not happy but what can one do.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 13, 2014)

That sucks Hamish. At least you can start over. Didn't they suffer root damage?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 13, 2014)

You are God indoors. Outside is rough...sorry Ham. Here's an example, ala hyroot, on 'spooning the girls to sleep'. Get some extra lights on time with good nights rest. Also some random 12/12 from seed pics.

Some night time pics. I really think this disrupts things, and don't recommend it.

Here's some Delicious Northern Light Blue just for May


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 13, 2014)

It's been a rough stretch for sure. I am at complete ground zero. I was/am in a pretty bad funk. I decided to go ahead and get legal in a few weeks so I will be hitting the restart then. Great to see you all. I hope things are great for all of you. I have missed you all. Potheads.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 13, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It's been a rough stretch for sure. I am at complete ground zero. I was/am in a pretty bad funk. I decided to go ahead and get legal in a few weeks so I will be hitting the restart then. Great to see you all. I hope things are great for all of you. I have missed you all. Potheads.


Aw nuts that's not cool to hear. Seems we all now had a rough patch of late or are going through one. Going legal, well that is going to be awesome bro! All the best with the new adventure! Going to be epic going at it with absolutely no stress. I can't even imagine that myself. If I could go legal, I would also go BALLISTIC lol...



RedCarpetMatches said:


> You are God indoors. Outside is rough...sorry Ham. Here's an example, ala hyroot, on 'spooning the girls to sleep'. Get some extra lights on time with good nights rest. Also some random 12/12 from seed pics.
> View attachment 2960896
> Some night time pics. I really think this disrupts things, and don't recommend it.
> View attachment 2961231View attachment 2961232View attachment 2961233
> ...


 Nice Bro! You really should keep sharing, nice to see the grow behind the banter if you catch my drift. Got a trademark look to it all, bet I'll be able to tell one of your plants a mile off soon enough.



Steelheader3430 said:


> That sucks Hamish. At least you can start over. Didn't they suffer root damage?


Yeah some of the Gage testers had an insane time as babies. 5 weeks of rain, but I saved them by transplanting into a 50 percent perlite mix. They are doing really well. Most of what I lost were my early season plants, the 3 kilo bushes. I could not leave them where they were, sigh. Thing with rippers is, if they find a patch, they keep looking till they find the rest. Was not gonna risk it with people walking up and down my land. 

I do have some potted plants and a little outdoor patch  Some Bubba, Afghan Haze x PCK, DB, Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby, etc...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 13, 2014)

Any advice for finding out the woman you married is evil and tells you to take a hike? Talk about shock. I am still crying in my milk. Pure evilness. Lowers my faith in mankind.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 13, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Any advice for finding out the woman you married is evil and tells you to take a hike? Talk about shock. I am still crying in my milk. Pure evilness. Lowers my faith in mankind.


Shit! I'm sorry to hear that bro. If you want to talk shoot me a pm. I've been in similar situations a couple times. Keep your head held high


----------



## mrwood (Jan 13, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Any advice ....


sorry to hear. things can get better.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 13, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Any advice for finding out the woman you married is evil and tells you to take a hike? Talk about shock. I am still crying in my milk. Pure evilness. Lowers my faith in mankind.


Sorry to hear that. Get a good lawyer and protect your butthole. 



[video=youtube;uIqn3Dzs77g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIqn3Dzs77g[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 13, 2014)

It's complete insanity. I am no boy scout but good grief. My lawyer is on it. Sucks all the way around. Thanks for the kind words guys. I let my whole grow show go to shit over this. Time to start the comeback.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 13, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It's complete insanity. I am no boy scout but good grief. My lawyer is on it. Sucks all the way around. Thanks for the kind words guys. I let my whole grow show go to shit over this. Time to start the comeback.


I'll say this .... You're gonna hurt over this for a while. Your emotions will run the full spectrum. You'll be sad, angry, depressed, etc. Nothing you can do but keep plugging away. Only time will heal this for you. I'm a firm believer in yin-yang. We have to have some negative in our lives in order for us to have the capacity to really appreciate the good. What you're going through really sucks. I feel so bad for you. Don't lose the lesson in this though. If you come out of this learning something about yourself, and becoming a better person for it then it wasn't all for not.

You'll look back on this some day and understand that whatever the outcome, it was for the best. In the mean time get your nose back in to the garden. There is something therapeutic about working with this plant. Immerse yourself in it


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 13, 2014)

Gand,
I feel your pain and can relate. I bought my wife an upgrade wedding ring for Xmas (10 year anni soon), and she told me to take it back. Just now getting back on track...again. It's possible brother.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 13, 2014)

Shitty deal Gand. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2014)

Do not even get me started on the topic.

I am old enough to have seen that Men have gotten the shaft
over the last three generations.

It is as if Women were slaves before 1960. No, many of them
"wore the pants in the house" even back then.

We have zero rights. It is good that you got a lawyer.

Ah well, even this rant will get push back. "Take it" ain't enough for
society, they want us to like it too.

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. I am going to get things cleaned up and hit it again. It sounds crazy but I can't even get myself to smoke. I get a little weird these days when I spark up. It's a shame. So much insane weed to smoke. I'll figure things out as I go I guess. 26 years is a long time to flush down the toilet. I will be whining for a little while. Please forgive me ahead of time guys. It's so great to see you all. What's the latest on the strain game? What's hot these days. I feel like I have been gone for awhile.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'll say this .... You're gonna hurt over this for a while. Your emotions will run the full spectrum. You'll be sad, angry, depressed, etc. Nothing you can do but keep plugging away. Only time will heal this for you. I'm a firm believer in yin-yang. We have to have some negative in our lives in order for us to have the capacity to really appreciate the good. What you're going through really sucks. I feel so bad for you. Don't lose the lesson in this though. If you come out of this learning something about yourself, and becoming a better person for it then it wasn't all for not.
> 
> You'll look back on this some day and understand that whatever the outcome, it was for the best. In the mean time get your nose back in to the garden. There is something therapeutic about working with this plant. Immerse yourself in it


Fuck yeah st0w. I love it man. I am at the point that I can begin to care for something other than me again. And the topics just keep getting weirder.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 13, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thanks guys. I am going to get things cleaned up and hit it again. It sounds crazy but I can't even get myself to smoke. I get a little weird these days when I spark up. It's a shame. So much insane weed to smoke. I'll figure things out as I go I guess. 26 years is a long time to flush down the toilet. I will be whining for a little while. Please forgive me ahead of time guys. It's so great to see you all. What's the latest on the strain game? What's hot these days. I feel like I have been gone for awhile.


We've been little bean addicts lately with the GG and Bodhi. I'm growing out the Cornerstone you recommended and much much more. Ham's so jealous.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 13, 2014)

Wish you lived closer so I could drag your ass out for a couple brews. Maybe Rrog and I should hop on the scooter and make a little Maine road trip....


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 13, 2014)

^^^classic!!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 13, 2014)

I managed to save 2 OB Ripper phenos, 2 LA Haze phenos, 2 Sun Maiden phenos, and my favorite Daybreaker pheno. I am going to clone them and run them awhile. The LA Haze is so insane. It has replaced Kali Mist as the sat of choice for me. The combo of the (LA Conf x Kali Mist) x Gage's Afghani is just sick. I can't wait to get my head right to smoke again.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 14, 2014)

I wish you a speedy recovery Gand, but like said previously time is the only fix for these periods in life at least as far as my own personal experience has shown... Its a shame you cant benefit first hand from your own smoke right now, you deserve that dankness.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 14, 2014)

So much here that is relevant to my year past. This might get drawn out so I apologise beforehand. 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> I managed to save 2 OB Ripper phenos, 2 LA Haze phenos, 2 Sun Maiden phenos, and my favorite Daybreaker pheno. I am going to clone them and run them awhile. The LA Haze is so insane. It has replaced Kali Mist as the sat of choice for me. The combo of the (LA Conf x Kali Mist) x Gage's Afghani is just sick. I can't wait to get my head right to smoke again.


 I am happy you kept some killer phenos! But your Sats are not going to serve you for a while. You are permanently high right now. Adrenaline, endorphine, etc etc. So let me guess: You toke and oddly your heart rate climbs. Instead of comfort it feels like your head is falling apart. Like your brain is spinning it's wheels, revving the engine but not going anywhere. Breathing might become irregular, slight sweats. Nervous energy, like you've been locked inside one room for a week, every muscle slightly uncomfortable. But the worst part is you think LESS straight. Instead of slowly working through a thought like usual, it is impossible to hold onto one and it feels like a regression. I know that feeling. 

Only way you are going to smoke a Sat right now is if you follow it with a HARD work-out. Hit the joint, then hit the circuit. Sats are going to revv you up hardcore. 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> We've been little bean addicts lately with the GG and Bodhi. I'm growing out the Cornerstone you recommended and much much more. Ham's so jealous.


 A little bit yeah. But I'm the mofo sitting on the pre-release packs of both Bodhi and Gage  



GandalfdaGreen said:


> Fuck yeah st0w. I love it man. I am at the point that I can begin to care for something other than me again. And the topics just keep getting weirder.


'When the going gets weird, the weird go pro' Hunter S Thompson 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thanks guys. I am going to get things cleaned up and hit it again. It sounds crazy but I can't even get myself to smoke. I get a little weird these days when I spark up. It's a shame. So much insane weed to smoke. I'll figure things out as I go I guess. 26 years is a long time to flush down the toilet. I will be whining for a little while. Please forgive me ahead of time guys. It's so great to see you all. What's the latest on the strain game? What's hot these days. I feel like I have been gone for awhile.


 Oh hell been there and got a spare T-Shirt because of my extended stay. A human being is only capable of processing x ammount. That is why these crazy genius people are usually loners, they do not have the emotional capacity for a relationship, all the processing power is going towards intellect. You are going through an emotionally testing time, your waking mind is going to have a lot less room right now. Shit will get neglected, it is par for the course. The point you start to worry is if you neglect your own health. This is the big danger sign to watch out for. Everything else, par for the course. 

26 years flushed down the toilet as you say, that is a hardcore one. You got your kids out of it though. And if you are anything like me and you could travel back in time, you would do it all the same again because of your children. THEY have no fight with you man. They will be there till you are old and need to go snowboarding in a wheelchair. Hell they'll be steering the thing and givin' you a push to get you going. 

Far as your kids are concerned, all you need is patience and they will come to you. Even if legal barriers get thrown up (oh chicks love that one) the kids won't give a shit. They are right at the age of rebellion too, your ex is in for a few surprises of the unpleasant order. You just don't give a teenager an excuse to hate you. She's gonna have it tough mate. 

Anyhow, I'll get to my story in a bit...



Javadog said:


> Do not even get me started on the topic.
> 
> I am old enough to have seen that Men have gotten the shaft
> over the last three generations.
> ...


 Exactly the reasons I do not fit in in 'society'. Take your place and LIKE it! Play the role and play it with passion! Screw that. Not like it is easy living outside of mainstream society but at least I am doing what I do because I WANT to. Not getting rich taking this approach, but I look 8 years younger than I am thanks to it. 

Chicks are HARDCORE. They are no friggin angels I can tell you that. But it is how we raise our daughters man. We make our boys work for everything but we pave our daughters' roads in gold bricks. We give it to 'em easy from day one and protect rights that for boys go right out the window on merit of them being boys. That is my theory anyhow. 



Steelheader3430 said:


> Shitty deal Gand. Sorry to hear that.


Whoa, err, nice new avatar?



RedCarpetMatches said:


> Gand,
> I feel your pain and can relate. I bought my wife an upgrade wedding ring for Xmas (10 year anni soon), and she told me to take it back. Just now getting back on track...again. It's possible brother.


 Same here. Ten years in March. Took us nine of those to see eye to eye. I am still exhausted Red. Takes it out of you. Particularly the dreams eh?... You get away from it in the day then WHAMMO right as you get some friggin rest. What can you do LOL



GandalfdaGreen said:


> It's complete insanity. I am no boy scout but good grief. My lawyer is on it. Sucks all the way around. Thanks for the kind words guys. I let my whole grow show go to shit over this. Time to start the comeback.





GandalfdaGreen said:


> Any advice for finding out the woman you married is evil and tells you to take a hike? Talk about shock. I am still crying in my milk. Pure evilness. Lowers my faith in mankind.


 OK so my response to these last two in a new post, character limit and alla that...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 14, 2014)

OK so I am going to come out with it. Gandalf, you are right, this shit is NOT for sissies. OK so when you guys met me, I threw up like 2000 posts in 6 or 7 weeks. Me and the wife were taking bit of a break for that time. Gods alone know you guys and the herb pulled me through eh. 
I mean shit got ridiculous. At points I was threatened with the grow being smashed up. It was in a spare room of the house, so after getting back and just before leaving, reasons were found that stuff HAD to be stored in there and taken out... DURING DARK HOURS. No waiting till the lamps click on. You fellas remember my Tahoe herms? That is how BOTH of them happened. I just didn't want to go sour everybody's day by bitchin, all I was looking for was a ray of light here and there. 
That totalled a loss of 5 months work, 12 fat Tahoe girls (total) and 33 Bubbas lost to either male flowers or pollination. And she's the one needing medicine not me. She had a bad time while we had no smoke. I was handling just fine by simply not sleeping at all. Exhaustion is a lovely psychedelic if treated right. Just avoid eating carbs and eat a LOT to make up for it and you will be fine. 
So to give you some perspective, it has been four months or so that it has been perfect over here. It took ten years to reach this point. But, four months later, I am still in recovery. Still got shitty dreams. Can't handle my own reefer most of the time (the oil is different, very relaxing and nice). 
With the DB I had to train my brain out of paranoia. I stuck to it, I HATE living without reefer as an ally. It took 4 weeks to tame the 'panic' and 'paranoia' down to where it is a good old creative Sat feeling. So now that I have re-wired my brain, I am in for another 8 weeks of purposefully not toking. Once neural pathways are re-wired, it is done. I now know I can look forward to enjoying the next crop the way I intend to. 
But it was work getting there Gandalf. Time alone didn't do shit. Every day is mental effort. Meditating on how things should be and making small steps to get there. Don't wait. Work. 

Only thing you can do right now, and should be doing, is thinking about yourself really. Thing is, you are going to be needed by your kids, clients, etc. Only ONE person on this planet decided that you are of lesser value to them. To be there for the rest, you need to be in one piece. And people will have to understand that. Right now you have to look out for yourself first because you have no choice about looking out for the others.

Thinking about yourself now is not selfish. It is essential. 

Thinking of you bud! We all know this is not the kinda thing that just blows over, but every time you need a distraction we'll be here.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 14, 2014)

Who needs a shrink when you have that real mother fucker Mad Hamish and company. You put it so genuine, frank, and sincere. I'm going to cry. Time to bounce back!!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 14, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again.

I love you bro. Thanks Hamish. That was exactly what I needed to hear right now. I really appreciate it from the bottom of my heart bro. You are a great guy. I will be leaning on all my friends right now and all of you are very much amongst them. Thanks again.



*


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey Red. How you doing bro? What's new in your world?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 14, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey Red. How you doing bro? What's new in your world?


Same ol same...just a different strain. Took the kids sledding recently and then used it for worm harvesting...is that wrong. Most use out of 9 watts ever right here.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> But it is how we raise our daughters man. *We make our boys work for everything but we pave our daughters' roads in gold bricks.* We give it to 'em easy from day one and protect rights that for boys go right out the window on merit of them being boys. That is my theory anyhow.


Theory?

FACT!

(I really, really wanted to get Johnny, from the film "Naked", saying
that line, but I could not find the clip)

The really fucked up thing is that they never gave up their age-old prerogatives,
like "changing their mind". 

So, my wife, after insisting on making calls that set us on a course of financial
burden, has suddenly realized that the Feminist Era lied to her, that she is actually
designed to be a stay-at-home Mother, and that she is old and tired (at 50).

I am not bitter. My eyes are open. 

They own God's Own Nut-Buster. There. We have to have that thing. We are fucked. LMAO!

Seriously, and I have said this to my own son, the only reason for a young man
to consider marriage is to have children and to be the best Father ever. Period. 
"Hot and Cold Running Sex"?....well, up to your stud service anyway. Fark!

Ah well, cannot kill 'em.

Kick ass and take names, serving the highest Ideal.

:0)

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 14, 2014)

I think I may be much safer spending my time with my female plants vs female humans. It's crazy how someone you know can show their true colors at the worst moments. You guys are fantastic. Onward and upward.  I went to the grow store for the first time in a long while. It felt good to be in there.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 14, 2014)

It's truly amazing how therapeutic this plant is... Even aside from ingesting it the therapeutic qualities it carries have gone far beyond what I had expected. I honestly fall in love with each of my plants, some more than others but the love is there. A bad day is instantly reversed by lights on and my girls looking great, everyday I'm in flower I can't wait to see them. Even mixing the soil and moving things around makes me strangely happy... Then on top of it there's all you awesome individuals who were brought together by this "plant". The energy in this thread alone speaks loudly with its passion and grade A human decency that there's something about this plant that just increases your quality of life. I've made life long friends because I happened to have a pipe on me somewhere random, and a "foolish" decision to start growing brought me to all of you! I owe this plant a lot, from the pain I'm relieved of to some of the company I keep... The further I get into growing the more I want it to be a larger part of my life.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 14, 2014)

I might not smoke forever, but I will grow till the day I die, that is for sure. I am WAY more interested in growing than smoking these days. Especially tricky, finicky plants. They keep you busy. And trying new stuff like LOS and LST, what a blast. Can't stop now.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 14, 2014)

I am going to get some cloning in tonight. No gels. Soak the cubes in Azos and drop the clones right in. I expect roots in 5 days. Let the games begin.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 14, 2014)

There you go man!
Keep as cool as you can.

Face piles of trials with smiles.

It riles them to believe
That you perceive
The Web that they Weave...

...and keep on thinking Free!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 14, 2014)

^^^Nice. You come up with that Java? I prefer sonnets.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;AukFsBv2oDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AukFsBv2oDY[/video]

:0)

I did not realize how focused on Romance this video was....I quoted 
the intro from memory when I first posted.

Ah well, here's to Magic Reborn then, eh?

God Help Me if it is not true...no really, as this is Hope.

JD


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 14, 2014)

I was glad to hear about the Sun Maiden's. My first thought was how happy you were to find those...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 14, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I might not smoke forever, but I will grow till the day I die, that is for sure. I am WAY more interested in growing than smoking these days. Especially tricky, finicky plants. They keep you busy. And trying new stuff like LOS and LST, what a blast. Can't stop now.


I've said this before and completely mean it. Growing is a natural high. I bust a load every time I walk into a tent full of praying leaves and beautiful flowers...just can't beat it IMO. Worms, dirt, tea love all this shit. I almost took a swig of SST today just to cleanse my colon.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 14, 2014)

Smoking weed does not make you lazy but growing rols method sure does make you lazy....

also bitches be crazy....

Red smoked some good acid lol


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 14, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Smoking weed does not make you lazy but growing rols method sure does make you lazy....
> 
> also bitches be crazy....
> 
> Red smoked some good acid lol


You can smoke acid?! Thanks mentor!!! The wealth of knowledge keeps a pourin in. No joke on the LOS...good exercise and very time consuming. I actually thought about blumats today, and want raised beds to prevent moving pots. My lower back is strong as an ox after all this lifting and rearranging. Keep em where they're at and move the light is my next project.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 14, 2014)

^^^^^No you can't smoke acid... That's just how baked out you are


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I might not have any experience to pull good advice from for you Gandalf, but I will say the way you've composed yourself through all this speaks volumes about your character. Even though I only know you online I can tell your one of the most upright and well structured men I know. Most guys would be bashing and demeaning. Just plain nasty, but you won't compromise your integrity and for that I salute you sir.

I got seeds coming. Bodhi's Appalachian thunderfuck, and the fuzz. I got advice from mad hambone on those strains and looking forward to putting this los to work. My worms should be here tomorrow and that will be fun too.

Should I mix mycos into my soil or just when I transplant my seedling to their 15 gallon?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 14, 2014)

Women are fucking cunts. There I said it. They'll stab you in the back the second they get the opportunity...no matter how long you've been together. Just look up divorce rates. I follow the old cheaper to keep her as long as I can, and she'll prob try to snitch me out when we're split and I'm driving a Beamer. I have to make secret voice recordings and vids just for leverage. 

Steeler heeyyy lol. AF and Fuzz eh hint hint.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 14, 2014)

^^^^ never trust anything that bleeds for 5 days and doesn't die.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 15, 2014)

I hate not sleeping. I think I hate that I can't turn my mind off even more.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 15, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I hate not sleeping. I think I hate that I can't turn my mind off even more.


This is the story of my life... I've dealt with insomnia since I was knee hi to a duck. I am in no way shape or form a fan of pills and chemical medicine but I recently caved and took pills for mild insomnia in an attempt to work the next morning, let's just say restless mind 1, insomnia pills 0. Was able to make some cash, just extremely tired while doing so...

A burning mind from a wounded heart will keep the best of us up at night. My sleeping habits usually have me up these late hours and you're always welcome in my PM box man.


----------



## May11th (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear that gandalf. In these times the best thing is to make yourself happy by doing the things you live and keep your family close. Smiles will be key here. 

So I need help guys on what strains yield a lot with organics. I want to be able to put stuff back and not smoke it all lol I go though 1-2 oz a week he'll maybe more. Right now I'm working with 2200 watts , 1600 hps/600 mh. I have a footprint of 6 ft width and 12 ft length, 7 ft height. I want to jam pack this area as efficient as possible and get a large quantity so I can get legal lol then buy a ton of equipment and build a kick as growroom.

Gandalf your always welcome to come my way. We could meet up with red and go hit up some guy bar dressed in clown suits tripping on acid.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 15, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I hate not sleeping. I think I hate that I can't turn my mind off even more.


Ambien, melatonin, klonopin, nestle up in worm bin, alcohol, combine anti-depressants/anxiety meds with NyQuil, Blueberry, good porn helps too. Sounds like you're heading down that spiral into the dark place. That place is hard to get out of. Stay strong and keep talking to us bro.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 15, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Ambien, melatonin, klonopin, nestle up in worm bin, alcohol, combine anti-depressants/anxiety meds with NyQuil, Blueberry, good porn helps too. Sounds like you're heading down that spiral into the dark place. That place is hard to get out of. Stay strong and keep talking to us bro.


Thanks Red. I am trying not to be that much a freak. Hang with me boys. I am fighting as hard as I can. I don't want to go near that spiral.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 15, 2014)

My bro went through such a period, during his break-up. He slept with
a fan pointed at his face for a few months. It helped him get to sleep.

A white noise generator will do the same and will not give you a chill. :0)

Keep the shiny side up!

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Smoking weed does not make you lazy but growing rols method sure does make you lazy....
> 
> also bitches be crazy....
> 
> Red smoked some good acid lol


 My gran once asked me if I hang out with the kids that 'inject marijuana'




GandalfdaGreen said:


> I hate not sleeping. I think I hate that I can't turn my mind off even more.


 Ooooh yeah that SUCKS. Not much you can do about that one. I can tell you what was the most pain free solutions I have found so far. These work for me personally, not suggesting they are fix-its for everybody.

1- Study. Cramming new info in kinda stills the other shit and makes the waking hours more bearable and sometimes they just fly by. If it is something hard (like learning LOS in 4 weeks and then doing a run and settling for perfection only is what I did) the interest keeps you going. After a few weeks, you are really friggin tired. You can look forward to 5-6 solid hours of blackness each night at that point. 

2- Reading helps, but it has to be pretty boring. Like in research papers as opposed to a novel. Just keep pushing until you can't any longer, and then some. Most likely to wake up after like 3 hours with the papers in your hands or on your face.

3- When you can handle it, Indica herb. PURE Indica. A mild one is best, just to relax all the muscles and ease the stomach. Basically just enough to take care of the little physical discomforts you don't usually notice. Doesn't need to be strong, just remove a few of the elements causing your discomfort. A stressed mind causes stressed muscles.

4- Mostly just keeping busy with stuff is the ticket. The real key to dealing with insomnia is accepting that you are not going to be sleeping for a while. Trust me, this is step no 1. I know you want to sleep but you are not going to. This is the one that has helped me the most, is planning to USE the time I am going to be awake. Once you get used to it, you wonder how you lived with all that sleep before. Doesn't last forever though, soon enough you will be too tired and then you get a little disappointed that you don't have all those extra hours in the day any longer. 

I hate to say it but that is not going to go away, the head that won't shut up. Not for a while brother. All you have to do, all you CAN do, is harness all that extra mental activity...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks Hamish. I really can't tell you how much I appreciate it. It is nice to know that I have a crew of great guys that I can turn to. Your advice and help is invaluable. You guys are the best. Thank you all so much.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 15, 2014)

Laughter is key...damn I cut myself again. Ride it til the wheels fall off...or when you lose a phlangie.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> My gran once asked me if I hang out with the kids that 'inject marijuana'


Some dude once saw me on the roof of the dorm, enjoying
a refreshing malt beverage, and grunted at me, disgusted:



> Doin' Beer?


Uh, yeah, I am _doing _a beer. Get _laid _please.

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2014)

This thread will help keep you distracted...

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets.html


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 15, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I might not have any experience to pull good advice from for you Gandalf, but I will say the way you've composed yourself through all this speaks volumes about your character. Even though I only know you online I can tell your one of the most upright and well structured men I know. Most guys would be bashing and demeaning. Just plain nasty, but you won't compromise your integrity and for that I salute you sir.
> 
> I got seeds coming. Bodhi's Appalachian thunderfuck, and the fuzz. I got advice from mad hambone on those strains and looking forward to putting this los to work. My worms should be here tomorrow and that will be fun too.
> 
> Should I mix mycos into my soil or just when I transplant my seedling to their 15 gallon?


Jesus H Steelheader! I hope your avatar isn't a selfie. Dude looks like he could eat an apple through a picket fence

And no, don't add the myco to your soil. Pour it directly in to the root zone when you transplant.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 15, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I hate not sleeping. I think I hate that I can't turn my mind off even more.


That sucks. I have been there buddy. I couldn't sleep, completely lost my appetite, and listened to every sad song that was on the radio dial. You will be in a funk for a while. I know you said you aren't smoking right now, but when you get back to that try a high cbd strain. I grew out a Critical Mass from cbd crew, and that shit would knock an elephant on it's ass. I fell asleep one night with my hand in a bag of trail mix, and a mouth full of it half chewed. Woke up a few hours later in disbelief. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 15, 2014)

I've been popping into that frostiest buds page the last week, looking for my chance to throw some impressive frost that way...

My frostiest pic to date, 4 weeks into 12/12


This batch is noticeably more developed than my last Heri, even though they are clones from the same plants. My week 4 looks like my week 6 last run, only with more frost... Its between 6 and 7 weeks where they really swell right?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 15, 2014)

<-- that's my dad.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 15, 2014)

HAAAAA!!! Selfie FTW! LMFAO that was a good one stow. Top 3 eezy.


----------



## May11th (Jan 15, 2014)

Lmfao red. Crazy ass


----------



## May11th (Jan 15, 2014)

Guy looks like he could destroy some corn . I imagine him dressing up as a squirrel for halloween. Damn I'm high and sick as a dog.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 15, 2014)

No ear of corn, nor ear of man stands a chance against my father. He will fuck that shit up!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 15, 2014)

Now that I'm really looking at this guy he actually does resemble my stepdad. Fuck thats weird.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 15, 2014)

Please change it...creeps me out and makes me gag (I mean ride a quad)


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 15, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Please change it...creeps me out and makes me gag (I mean ride a quad)



Ok I got a new one in mind.


----------



## May11th (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you guys trim your undergrowth, I use to and I think I must of did it too much w my first round of blueberry but my second round I barely did anything and it's looking mighty bushy and healthy at 2 weeks flowering. Here's some pics of my new layout, it's sealed and soon to be mylar every were , I need to invest in better lighting but thinking before I buy. I need to have 6 plants per light, I have 3 lights and plan to push 6 plants in every 3 weeks, if they aren't done they will be pushed off to side and left there until finished. 9 week cycle. 




gandalf, thank you for all your help and btw my blue dream bag seed is doing great. 1 week flowering and is doing great and it's a she! It smells like blue cheese at the stem . I flowered her at 18 inches.


----------



## May11th (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you guys trim your undergrowth, I use to and I think I must of did it too much w my first round of blueberry but my second round I barely did anything and it's looking mighty bushy and healthy at 2 weeks flowering. Here's some pics of my new layout, it's sealed and soon to be mylar every were , I need to invest in better lighting but thinking before I buy. I need to have 6 plants per light, I have 3 lights and plan to push 6 plants in every 3 weeks, if they aren't done they will be pushed off to side and left there until finished. 9 week cycle. 

View attachment 2964004View attachment 2964005View attachment 2964006View attachment 2964007View attachment 2964008View attachment 2964009


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 16, 2014)

May.
Firstly, nice pics...make sure you're geo tracking is off if using your phone. Lollipop'n is very debatable. I think those bottom leaves are good pre-warnings for an issues. More foliage more yield. 

As for lighting, there's a ton of options. Depends on what you want to spend. You could use what you already have with some light movers. Combine MH and HPS for better results. You can even move 600's/1000's and hang some bare 400s vert to cover a large area.


----------



## May11th (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks red . I currently run 1000w mag ballast w radiant 6 hood, eye hortilux bulb.
600 watt I power digital w/ cooltube, I hate this thing. Has a 7200k plantmax mh
600 watt magnum xxl w/ a super red bulb. 

When I take pictures w my phone I use the airplane on mode.is this what your talking about? 

I was thinking of getting the luxor hoods and trying one of them 860w phillips. Then another w a eye hortilux, then my magnum if I don't replace that. I use t5 lights for veg. 9 total now but maybe going to get more. 

Sampled some caramelo and I'm pretty happy with it so far. I can't wait to try blueberry in a few weeks.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm diggin my new setup. I'm never going back to hid. I've seen the light



I can't upload pics right now...pshhh..

so here is a link to my last video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ibQNRPQ8Q


3 inda gro 420's with led add on pontoon and I just got an area 51 led panel . That's not in the video but its in my thread


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 16, 2014)

May11th said:


> Thanks red . I currently run 1000w mag ballast w radiant 6 hood, eye hortilux bulb.
> 600 watt I power digital w/ cooltube, I hate this thing. Has a 7200k plantmax mh
> 600 watt magnum xxl w/ a super red bulb.
> 
> ...


The only reflectors/HID I would use are the OG or Luxor with the 860w CMH! IMO no other set up would mean shit to me. As far as veg goes, LED...if not than broad spectrum T5HO aquarium lights...thought hyroot would post links. I'll build a great spectrum LED for you if you want lol. I plan on making 3 quality custom sized panels and maybe a vert LED too.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 16, 2014)

I feel like a dinosaur. You guys are really killing it. Damn.  I worked out for the first time in a few weeks. Small victories.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 16, 2014)

I take lower branches if they look like they're not going to develop properly. 

I leave all leaves. (I could not find a better way to type that ;0)

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 16, 2014)

May11th said:


> Do you guys trim your undergrowth, I use to and I think I must of did it too much w my first round of blueberry but my second round I barely did anything and it's looking mighty bushy and healthy at 2 weeks flowering.


 If you do trim, cut growth tips but leave the fan leaves. Sometimes there just is not enough light down there. Tons of people moan that they get bananas when especially OG's tend to herm on the lower nodes if it is getting a bit shady. You'll easily see if this is the case, branches will be thin and spindly and have teeny leaves, chopping those is not a bad idea. As for the total 'lollipop' thing, I am not a huge fan. Even if a little light is getting down there those leaves are using it. Only growing branches make trouble ever, not leaves. 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> The only reflectors/HID I would use are the OG or Luxor with the 860w CMH! IMO no other set up would mean shit to me. As far as veg goes, LED...if not than broad spectrum T5HO aquarium lights...thought hyroot would post links. I'll build a great spectrum LED for you if you want lol. I plan on making 3 quality custom sized panels and maybe a vert LED too.


 Snob lol. I'm just did OK with my ol' mag ballasts and home made hoods. I even snipped a bit off the one wing so the overlap was perfect ROFL... My DIY project for 2014 is building my own LED panel, and if it works, another one or two. Importing is just silly far as duties go. It's a whole heap of reading to do but might as well get onto it.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 16, 2014)

Keep it up Gand!!! Good for mind, body, and soul! PM me if you need a good routine!

Feels good to have dialed in a living organic coco mix FINALLY!!! No deficiencies or burns...yet. The water just flows like a refreshing cold vented Coors. 

The 12/12 from seed seems to be great...why do people bother with autos? I'll be happy with around 2 zips a plant. Get to grow a bunch of diff strains this way too. I tortured all of them with topping, transplanting, and horrible weather. All during stretch lol. However, they do veg for about 2-3 weeks. Here's one I even super cropped. Look at those mooseknuckles.



Vert growing is fucking awesome. Don't see it any other way from now on. No damn hoods and glass taking away form my UV and intensity. I want a 1 RPM vert light mover! Might make one...any ideas?

Started a peat mix...again  Seen dry spots even while hydrating it with aloe water lol. Oh boy. I've never tried hydrating with aloe, so I'll give peat one more shot. How do you get these lumps out?!


Harvesting worm castings is a bitch! I picked out a bunch of the cocoons so I could breed ASAP. Need more black gold!!! 

Took clones from girls n boys. Want to see how long it takes to reveg. 

Is anyone still reading this?

Oh and Ham, you weren't kidding about GG picking up the pace! 2 talls 3 shorties!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 16, 2014)

I love the small victories. Guess that's all I get though. My ballast is like 20 years old. I'm not sure what direction to take. Thinking about a digital hps/mh. I'd like to get a cmh cause I want to be like red when I grow, up but the age of my gear makes me cautious. And I'm ain't got xtra funds layin around. I seen a red spectrum sun master 1000 watt mh but can't find any info on them.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 16, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I love the small victories. Guess that's all I get though. My ballast is like 20 years old. I'm not sure what direction to take. Thinking about a digital hps/mh. I'd like to get a cmh cause I want to be like red when I grow, up but the age of my gear makes me cautious. And I'm ain't got xtra funds layin around. I seen a red spectrum sun master 1000 watt mh but can't find any info on them.


You can always gamble on C-list, or drive my way! Make sure to bring that girl in your avatar selfie over too!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 16, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You can always gamble on C-list, or drive my way! Make sure to bring that girl in your avatar selfie over too!



Clist is dead here. It would be cheaper to go to the store or shop online than drive 3 hours for a clist roll of the dice. You don't want to mess with that girl. Homeboy will run you through with his mighty sword.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 16, 2014)

May11th said:


> When I take pictures w my phone I use the airplane on mode.is this what your talking about?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964038


I'd assume that works the same. you can go into your locations settings and turn off the camera gps, so any pics you post online wont have location data. Good idea if you have pics of kids or your lady on Facebook or similar sites...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 16, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You can always gamble on C-list, or drive my way! Make sure to bring that girl in your avatar selfie over too!


I enjoyed your zing on Arlo. That guy gets on my nerves!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I enjoyed your zing on Arlo. That guy gets on my nerves!


 Sent you a PM on there...if I'm not banned by now lol. 

Fucking blender got me good again damn it. Just called em and they're sending a new one!!! The things we do and risk for this hobby.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice super crop red.
I did a Sensi Star too hard and it took it 2 weeks to recover.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 16, 2014)

Trousers said:


> Nice super crop red.
> I did a Sensi Star too hard and it took it 2 weeks to recover.


If I go too hard I'll bust out the electric tape lol. I pinch around it gently first, twist back n forth real gentle like, slowly rock it back n forth like a baby, and lay her to sleep. Ever since I started the Silica foliar, they recover in around 3 days. I taped the one in pic just to keep em straight and strong for the 5 oz colas that're coming...insert rolling eye face here.


----------



## May11th (Jan 16, 2014)

Hyroot. What would one of them pricey ass lights cover lol damn them sicker are high aren't they. I would like to try building a led. I'll let you guys try and figure that out and then I'll copy  lol

I need to look into full spectrum t5. I just use 6500k right now.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 16, 2014)

If they don't get light then cut them. Trying to squeeze something out of the lowers never really worked for me. There....my first contribution in a long time. Maybe I still do know a little about growing this plant.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 16, 2014)

May11th said:


> Hyroot. What would one of them pricey ass lights cover lol damn them sicker are high aren't they. I would like to try building a led. I'll let you guys try and figure that out and then I'll copy  lol
> 
> I need to look into full spectrum t5. I just use 6500k right now.



The inda gro induction with led combo is about $1500 . Its 460 watts total. Induction -420 watts, led pontoon - 40 watts. The light combo covers a 5x5. It has a 10 year warranty. Bulbs last 10 years and spectral degrading happens after 70,000 hours. they only degrade 10%-30%.

Its pricey upfront. In the long run its far cheaper than running a 1000w hps. No bulb or ballast replacement for 10 years. Lower electrical costs. UL listed too.

the results are awesome. They say 3 inda gro's is equal in yield to 2 1000w's but I'm seeing the same size buds as a 1000w but with such frosty buds and leaves like never before. I'm sure thats due to the uv-a, uv-b, 660 deep red leds, And the 730 IR leds pfr-ness. I'm happy with the results. Best veg light ever too. I have never seen clones grow so unifrom. I have never been able to get my cbk to grow christmas tree style with all branches growing at the same rate. there was always 1 or 2 hat would take off faster. Its not the case now. I swear its the light

http://www.inda-gro.com/products.html

For t5's I would go with htg agromax 5400k bulbs for veg. they kick ass. and maybe a couple zoo med flora suns too

you can get the htg bulbs from htg's ebay site the cheapest. $45 for 8 bulbs free shipping. The flora suns from dr.fostersmith.com for $10.99 each ( spend $45 and get free shipping)


http://www.ebay.com/itm/T5-BULBS-T5HO-HIGH-OUTPUT-FLUORESCENT-LAMP-2-4-ft-GROW-BLOOM-UV-1-4-8-25-packs-/160895821950?pt=US_Hydroponics&var=&hash=item257623687e

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13821+23649&pcatid=23649


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 16, 2014)

hyroot said:


> The inda gro induction with led combo is about $1500 . Its 460 watts total. Induction -420 watts, led pontoon - 40 watts. The light combo covers a 5x5. It has a 10 year warranty. Bulbs last 10 years and spectral degrading happens after 70,000 hours. they only degrade 10%-30%.
> 
> Its pricey upfront. In the long run its far cheaper than running a 1000w hps. No bulb or ballast replacement for 10 years. Lower electrical costs. UL listed too.
> 
> ...


I talked to IG yet again and got the same answers on the duration of the far red @ lights out. They both said a couple min just to be on the safe side...apparently it doesn't take much. He also said I could go 15/9 and 14/10 depending on strains. Is there a time you can set the 730nm at or does it automatically do half n hour?


----------



## hyroot (Jan 16, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I talked to IG yet again and got the same answers on the duration of the far red @ lights out. They both said a couple min just to be on the safe side...apparently it doesn't take much. He also said I could go 15/9 and 14/10 depending on strains. Is there a time you can set the 730nm at or does it automatically do half n hour?




there's 730 in the induction bulb as well as the led's . When only the 730 led's run. They run off a battery that charges while the lights are on. The battery has a 5 minute charge. When the lights turn off. the 730 led's immediately turn on. After 2-3 minutes. They slowly dim down until they are off. Just like the sun setting...sort of.. I run 12/12. they did not like 13/11. maybe if i started at 13/11 then dropped down. In nature, sunlight is at 14/10 in the summer and gradually drops to 11/13 by mid to late oct. Mine were in 12/12 under t5's for 12 days then went to 13/11. Maybe starting off at 13/11 and then drop to 12/12 after a 2-3 weeks would be better. Trial and error. There is no definitive answer on lighting schedule. It all depends on strain.. Indica's originate from the hot deserts in the middle east where they have mostly 12/12 year round. so....


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 16, 2014)

Got my seeds today. 3 ATF and 2 fuzz in wet paper towels. I peeled some moss of trees and put it on my soil to keep it from drying out so fast. Re- wet the soil with labtobacilus. And did some more cleaning. Finally getting my hobby back.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 16, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> If they don't get light then cut them. Trying to squeeze something out of the lowers never really worked for me. There....my first contribution in a long time. Maybe I still do know a little about growing this plant.


I'd probably still be pissing into an oncoming wind if it weren't for you...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 16, 2014)

hyroot said:


> there's 730 in the induction bulb as well as the led's . When only the 730 led's run. They run off a battery that charges while the lights are on. The battery has a 5 minute charge. When the lights turn off. the 730 led's immediately turn on. After 2-3 minutes. They slowly dim down until they are off. Just like the sun setting...sort of.. I run 12/12. they did not like 13/11. maybe if i started at 13/11 then dropped down. In nature, sunlight is at 14/10 in the summer and gradually drops to 11/13 by mid to late oct. Mine were in 12/12 under t5's for 12 days then went to 13/11. Maybe starting off at 13/11 and then drop to 12/12 after a 2-3 weeks would be better. Trial and error. There is no definitive answer on lighting schedule. It all depends on strain.. Indica's originate from the hot deserts in the middle east where they have mostly 12/12 year round. so....


Have you ever put them in darkness for a long period 24-36 hours when switching, or veg 20-24 on, then switch to 14-15 on to bloom?! Here's an interesting read on red/far red germing, day cycles, circadian rhythm, and 730nm effects. I like the part on Tropism too...could see this as part of my vert. http://www.bio.miami.edu/dana/226/226F08_21.html 

EDIT: You could also save money by shortening days 10-11/12, go for larger yields with 14-10, or just flower faster and shorten days 12-10 right?


----------



## hyroot (Jan 16, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Have you ever put them in darkness for a long period 24-36 hours when switching, or veg 20-24 on, then switch to 14-15 on to bloom?! Here's an interesting read on red/far red germing, day cycles, circadian rhythm, and 730nm effects. I like the part on Tropism too...could see this as part of my vert. http://www.bio.miami.edu/dana/226/226F08_21.html
> 
> EDIT: You could also save money by shortening days 10-11/12, go for larger yields with 14-10, or just flower faster and shorten days 12-10 right?



no I would never put them in the dark for that long between veg and flower. That just creates stress. Farmer john fourtwenty made that popular because he does it. If you watch his videos you can tell he doesn't know shit about plant lighting and feeding. very redundant nutrient line... anyway thats bad to do imo. That never happens in nature. Recreating nature will yield best results. I put them in the dark for 2 days right before I chop though. Calyx swell up more and 2-3 times the resin production.

with lighting schedule it all depends on strain.. With sativa dominant strains. I'm sure 14/10 13/11 will work fine but not for indica doms... My veg is on 20/4 in 10 days they will be transplanted into 7 gals then veg 20/4 for another 4-5 days then drop to 18/6 for 4 - 5days. Then 14/10 for a few days then gradually drop to 12/12 over a span of 7-10 days. By the start of week 3 they will be at 12/12. Well anyway that's my plan for the next batch. 

In all honesty with pfr IR led and what not. It's all trial and error. Like I said there is no definitive answer. It's all strain dependent.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 16, 2014)

hyroot said:


> no I would never put them in the dark for that long between veg and flower. That just creates stress. Farmer john fourtwenty made that popular because he does it. If you watch his videos you can tell he doesn't know shit about plant lighting and feeding. very redundant nutrient line... anyway thats bad to do imo. That never happens in nature. Recreating nature will yield best results. I put them in the dark for 2 days right before I chop though. Calyx swell up more and 2-3 times the resin production.
> 
> with lighting schedule it all depends on strain.. With sativa dominant strains. I'm sure 14/10 13/11 will work fine but not for indica doms... My veg is on 20/4 in 10 days they will be transplanted into 7 gals then veg 20/4 for another 4-5 days then drop to 18/6 for 4 - 5days. Then 14/10 for a few days then gradually drop to 12/12 over a span of 7-10 days. By the start of week 3 they will be at 12/12. Well anyway that's my plan for the next batch.
> 
> In all honesty with pfr IR led and what not. It's all trial and error. Like I said there is no definitive answer. It's all strain dependent.


Should start a thread on this far red. Everyone's prob like WTF are those geeks talking about...snort. I've always wanted to try the gradual day changes, but cannabis sure likes to take a beating. Tough ass plants get tough love. Think I'll supercrop a mainstem tomorrow lol.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 16, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Should start a thread on this far red. Everyone's prob like WTF are those geeks talking about...snort. I've always wanted to try the gradual day changes, but cannabis sure likes to take a beating. Tough ass plants get tough love. Think I'll supercrop a mainstem tomorrow lol.



My christmas tree trained ones I just supercropped the main stalk a few times and that's it. Just too initiate branching out and keep it going though. The LST ones I super cropped every branch a few times. The topped ones too. Then no super cropping the main liners. With super cropping I sort of follow Nugs main line rule of don't do anything until there is at least 6 nodes. I do all that during veg only. During flower I just rotate the plants.

We're just light nerds . If you hear NASA scientists speak. You are like what the fuck is this guy saying. They're impossible to comprehend, They think so much faster than they can spit out the words to get out what they are trying to say. I'm like that sometimes too. Being a know it all genius has its drawbacks from time to time.


----------



## tkowitha123 (Jan 16, 2014)

nah you just need to read a page or 2 back to know whats going on. I caught right up on hyroots light schedule and his talk about the setting sun with far red and uv light. Makes sense, do what the sun does for the region you plant would naturally grow to achieve best results.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2014)

hyroot said:


> no I would never put them in the dark for that long between veg and flower. That just creates stress. Farmer john fourtwenty made that popular because he does it. If you watch his videos you can tell he doesn't know shit about plant lighting and feeding. very redundant nutrient line... anyway thats bad to do imo. That never happens in nature. Recreating nature will yield best results. *I put them in the dark for 2 days right before I chop though. Calyx swell up more and 2-3 times the resin production.*
> 
> with lighting schedule it all depends on strain.. With sativa dominant strains. I'm sure 14/10 13/11 will work fine but not for indica doms... My veg is on 20/4 in 10 days they will be transplanted into 7 gals then veg 20/4 for another 4-5 days then drop to 18/6 for 4 - 5days. Then 14/10 for a few days then gradually drop to 12/12 over a span of 7-10 days. By the start of week 3 they will be at 12/12. Well anyway that's my plan for the next batch.
> 
> In all honesty with pfr IR led and what not. It's all trial and error. Like I said there is no definitive answer. It's all strain dependent.


You're saying that by giving a plant 48 hours of darkness before you chop, you will have 2x-3x the resin production that you would have otherwise had if you just chopped the plant?

Sorry, but I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I enjoyed your zing on Arlo. That guy gets on my nerves!


 Did he get Dr Tea'bagged'? OK I have got to go see for myself. Can't wait. Very reserved bunch of fellas, aside from Gas, he's a friggin laugh of note. 



Steelheader3430 said:


> I love the small victories. Guess that's all I get though. My ballast is like 20 years old. I'm not sure what direction to take. Thinking about a digital hps/mh. I'd like to get a cmh cause I want to be like red when I grow, up but the age of my gear makes me cautious. And I'm ain't got xtra funds layin around. I seen a red spectrum sun master 1000 watt mh but can't find any info on them.


 Bro, I've been at this for many years and from what I have seen there is no 'best' overall, only what suits your parameters. This includes experience, space AND BUDGET. To me personally, I see guys that have working rigs and go out and get the latest and greatest ballasts and bulbs 'because it is the best' in the same light as the guy that had an iPhone 3 and HAD to have the iPhone 4. Wish I had his money to waste. 

Nice 1000w switchable digital ballast is a great investment. And I only got my new ones because I had the spare change and a buddy of mine is in dire straits so he's getting my mag ballasts for a while, but in the end it was just an excuse to upgrade. I reckon these old warhorses still have another 10 or 15 years in them as long as they don't sit in storage. I expect 5 or 6 years out of the electronic ballasts. 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> Sent you a PM on there...if I'm not banned by now lol.
> 
> Fucking blender got me good again damn it. Just called em and they're sending a new one!!! The things we do and risk for this hobby.


 In absolutely every regard, I need to know more about the above paragraph. I shall go investigate


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 17, 2014)

Nothing good Ham, just me being me lol. The PMs were the fun part.


----------



## May11th (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks guys. That helps alot. Great info and read. Going to get my trimmers out and do some work. My veg plants are starting to take off finally. Blueberry X lavender looks like a great plant so far. Keep up the good work mates. 

Gandalf, because of this thread and the people involved I know what I do and do what I do. I just from you guys and benefit


----------



## hyroot (Jan 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You're saying that by giving a plant 48 hours of darkness before you chop, you will have 2x-3x the resin production that you would have otherwise had if you just chopped the plant?
> 
> Sorry, but I find that hard to believe.


I've done side by side comparison a hundred times. It works. Plants know they are dying so they push out more resin as a by product of trying to produce seeds so their lineage can live on. They are not pollenated so instead the calyx swell and resin
increases. Obviously you never tried it....


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 17, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I've done side by side comparison a hundred times. It works. Plants know they are dying so they push out more resin as a by product of trying to produce seeds so their lineage can live on. They are not pollenated so instead the calyx swell and resin
> increases. Obviously you never tried it....


I've tried a lot if crazy shit, but never this. Do you have any research links?! I seen this in CMs journal and thought it was a typo lol.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 17, 2014)

somewhere i do . I think i have them bookmarked at home on my pc.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 17, 2014)

I'd like to read up on this also. I've read that chopping after a dark period of 12 or more hours can help with the flavor. Something about the plant burning off something while in the dark.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 17, 2014)

i read something once about a study or something and it what i got out of the dark cycle, is that THC is developed as quick as it degrades in the dark cycle, the dark cycle will help ripen the plant, force it to push out some extra thc (thinking it's dying) and be more potent. By potent , i mean have more "active" ingredients, not more THC (probably same amount, but more of what it breaks down to (cbd whatever)
if you look at it as amber and milky, milky trichomes are produced still, as some degrade, resulting in higher potency overall. Degradation being higher than normal, but also production matches degradation

i always like to chop the tops off and let the bottoms go a few weeks, then do a dark cycle for a couple days , up to a week if i'm patient
the buds come out the way I like, and the dark cycle mumbo jumbo isn't "proven" but works for me.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 17, 2014)

this guy also talks about when making ceed, he forces the hermies to show themselves with a 2 hour dark period, a link is here https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/24-48-hours-of-dark-before-harvest.38943/#post-677918

if you take what i said into account, he is saying there's no extra THC but you may have some sort of "placebo effect"
i disagree to an extent, i think there is more chemical, such as CBDS whatever, and that makes the high more complete

that pure THC pill shit isn't effective, because it's lacking the full spectrum of the chemicals, I feel as if the high from darkened buds are better because they have more of everything (if you do in fact, get a higher amount of overall potency )

but he does make a great point about it helping with chlorophyll and whatnot, I always chop right before lights on (if there is a lights on ) or after a dark period
you can go up to two weeks dark period, I really don't know if it makes a difference

anyone that doesn't want to read what he put up , here's his summary of it all, after he provides a cited quotation from a book
"Just says that a drop in proteins (flushing) along with degradation of chlorophyll (light deprevation) triggers ripening and finishing processes in the plant. If resin production is one of these outcomes in cannabis is as of yet unproven."


go to the link anyways, they have a really nice "photo of the month"
i'll post it up for the lazies tho


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I've done side by side comparison a hundred times. It works. Plants know they are dying so they push out more resin as a by product of trying to produce seeds so their lineage can live on. They are not pollenated so instead the calyx swell and resin
> increases. Obviously you never tried it....


I'm not questioning if it helps increase levels/potency in some way. It very well could. I'm questioning your claim of "two to three times". Are you suggesting that if I harvest one cut from the exact same plant during lights on it will test at it's typical 15% THC, but if I harvest it's genetic replica after 48 hours of darkness it will test "two to three times" higher at around 40%??

I don't need to try it to know that's complete nonsense.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 17, 2014)

ok so i meant to say 2 days dark period on the post above, and meant to also include that he did it mid-flower.

also wanted to mention RIU isn't letting me edit my posts for some dumb reason, they must be making changes or something..
I would have included that all on one post..
anyway , if you guys wanna stop by i'll be updating my grow soon, I plan on introducing liquid nutes soon, I was gonna try and go organic but no $ and i have some dyna gro foliage pro

it should be up within the hour, here's the link https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/773447-nizzas-3x-15-gallon-feminized.html

any input is greatly appreciated, and hoping you all like my chamber, i put my heart into it!


st0w, by resin production we aren't saying overall resin, were talking about day-by-day resin production, like the amount of new resin added that day.
i'm sure it would be a really low %, like .5% going up to like 1.5% for a day or something (to give some figures, not realistic numbers)


----------



## hyroot (Jan 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm not questioning if it helps increase levels/potency in some way. It very well could. I'm questioning your claim of "two to three times". Are you suggesting that if I harvest one cut from the exact same plant during lights on it will test at it's typical 15% THC, but if I harvest it's genetic replica after 48 hours of darkness it will test "two to three times" higher at around 40%??
> 
> I don't need to try it to know that's complete nonsense.


Reread , I said resin . Not thc percentage or potency. It's like when you use uvb. theres a blanket of trichomes where there is usually none. Thc increases from uvb about 3% to 5% but there is 5 - 10 times more trichome production when using uvb . That barely increases percentage. My plants right now, the amount of trichomes I see have doubled in the last few days. I was referring to the amount of resin, not its potency


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2014)

hyroot said:


> reread , I said resin . not thc percentage. its like when you use uvb. theres a blanket of trichomes where there is usually none. thc increases from uvb about 3% to 5% but there is 5 - 10 times more trichome production when using uvb . that barely increases percentage. My plants right now. the amount of trichomes I see have doubled in the last few days


Please define resin


----------



## hyroot (Jan 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Please define resin


trichomes, oils, etc...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 17, 2014)

I couldn't find any scientific proof after some Loogling. I usually chop right before lights on without probs...you guys?!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2014)

Nizza said:


> ok so i meant to say 2 days dark period on the post above, and meant to also include that he did it mid-flower.
> 
> also wanted to mention RIU isn't letting me edit my posts for some dumb reason, they must be making changes or something..
> I would have included that all on one post..
> ...



That I could believe. That's not what hyroot seems to be claiming though........


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2014)

hyroot said:


> trichomes, oils, etc...


OK, so within the glandular head of the trichome, resides the active compounds .... thc being one of them. If you're claiming that there is a two to three times spike in trichomes, then you're claiming that there is a two to three times spike in active compounds .... thc being one of them. Or are these empty trichome heads??


----------



## hyroot (Jan 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That I could believe. That's not what hyroot seems to be claiming though........


again im referring to the amount of resin not the potency.. you hid guys just maybe havent seen it without proper spectrums low par and very low cri and 10% - 20% usable light


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 17, 2014)

I've tried defoliating!!!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> OK, so within the glandular head of the trichome, resides the active compounds .... thc being one of them. If you're claiming that there is a two to three times spike in trichomes, then you're claiming that there is a two to three times spike in active compounds .... thc being one of them. Or are these empty trichome heads??


when you yield 2 zips one one plant and 3 zips on another does the potency increase with 3 zips


again more amount not increase in potency. it has been proven led thc is higher than hps by up to 5% and uvb the same.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2014)

hyroot said:


> again im referring to the amount of resin not the potency.. you hid guys just maybe havent seen it without proper spectrums low par and very low cri and 10% - 20% usable light



What is the point in more resin (more trichomes) if there isn't a corresponding increase in potency (THC)? Bag appeal?

This is setting aside the fact that you can't possibly have an increase in trichome heads without having a similar increase in THC.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2014)

hyroot said:


> *when you yield 2 zips one one plant and 3 zips on another does the potency increase with 3 zips*
> 
> 
> again more amount not increase in potency. it has been proven led thc is higher than hps by up to 5% and uvb the same.


Of course not .... but that's not what you're claiming.

Yes or no ....... If I have two identical clones from the same mother plant, I will get two to three times more trichome coverage on plant "b" that was given 48 hours of darkness prior to chop?


----------



## hyroot (Jan 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> What is the point in more resin (more trichomes) if there isn't a corresponding increase in potency (THC)? Bag appeal?
> 
> This is setting aside the fact that you can't possibly have an increase in trichome heads without having a similar increase in THC.


more hash. stickier buds. better bag appeal


----------



## Nizza (Jan 17, 2014)

he already answered your question , with a No , I think you misunderstand the difference between resin *production *and resin *overall
*resin is a vague term of describing all of what he said, the stuff we care about such as THC and whatnot, (i still need to do studying) can be expressed in %'s , and resin is composed of all of it

i think you need to re-read and realize that he's not saying what you think he is


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2014)

Nizza said:


> he already answered your question , with a No , I think you misunderstand the difference between resin *production *and resin *overall
> *resin is a vague term of describing all of what he said, the stuff we care about such as THC and whatnot, (i still need to do studying) can be expressed in %'s , and resin is composed of all of it
> 
> i think you need to re-read and realize that he's not saying what you think he is


I'm understanding perfectly fine what he is saying. He's saying that I will end up with two to three times more trichomes on my plant if I give it 48 hours of darkness before chop. That may not be what you're saying, but it's absolutely what he's claiming.

With that said, how do you increase the trichomes by two to three times, but not increase what is inside of the those trichome heads by the same amount? Maybe you can explain that one to me.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 17, 2014)

thats absolutely not what he's saying man re-read it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2014)

I have had flowers and concentrates (hash) tested at a lab. A plants flowers that typically tests at 15% THC will have the hash taken from that same plant test at 40%+ THC.

But even leaving THC out of the equation, it's equally as ridiculous to claim that a plant given 48 hours of darkness will produce 3 times the trichomes. Meaning that if I typically yield 5 grams of nice hash from an ounce of bud, now I will magically get 15 grams of hash from the same strain. Pure hyperbole.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 17, 2014)

Do you flush before darkness?


----------



## Nizza (Jan 17, 2014)

okay here's something that might clear it up http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-medical-marijuana-growing/831286-hash-tips-maximum-resin-production-medical-cultivator.html


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 17, 2014)

Nizza said:


> thats absolutely not what he's saying man re-read it.


Why are you speaking on his behalf? I asked him point blank ...



"Yes or no ....... If I have two identical clones from the same mother plant, I will get two to three times more trichome coverage on plant "b" that was given 48 hours of darkness prior to chop?"​


----------



## Nizza (Jan 17, 2014)

the resin production and total amount of resin in the end compared to the amount of plant matter are two different things

heres something else http://boards.cannabis.com/advanced-techniques/166621-24-hour-dark-period-before-harvest.html#post1955365


----------



## hyroot (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm done arguing over this. You just don't seem to get it. You should of had a v8 this morning

Try it ands you will see. The whole world swears by it.. We all know light destroys trichomes. They replenish sort of speak when they sleep soo.... Plus what I said before when the plant know its dying it pushes out more... Trying make its lineage live on..... More trichomes does not equal more potency.. My old hindu skunk had more trichomes and made more hash than any strain I've done. It's potency was far lower than my other strains... If you yield more that doesn't improve thc. Only lighting can do that. When you use sst or molasses , the next day you see an abundance of more trichomes. Yet potency doesn't increase. 

I usually get 20% to 25% return on my hash when doing that. If I don't its usually a 10% -15% return. 

You have to make sure the soil has enough moisture for those 2 days or the plant will start dying..

l


----------



## Nizza (Jan 17, 2014)

i wasn't really arguing lol I mean I'm just here to help, It's good to talk about it all and lay things on the table

i enjoy a discussion and never mean any disrespect to anyone, its good to expose things and get a full understanding of whats really going on and I think as long as there's no disrespect, there's no harm in just talking about stuff, right?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 17, 2014)

I flush, defoliate, and touch my bulb after eating Nizza.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 17, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I flush, defoliate, and touch my bulb after eating Nizza.


Psuagro was right you are sick... stop smoking acid


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 17, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Psuagro was right you are sick... stop smoking acid


I meant pizza, honest mistake.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 17, 2014)

wow so many posts the yellow spots ehre and their on the tips mean they have to many nutes the nutes go up and cant be used so the plant pushes them out to the leaves i would lower your nutes by 10% and then its perfect for that size but in 10 days you will have to add that back in. they way listen to your plants you are new i understand take a male plant that you are gonna toss and isolate him then add just a bit more nutes. watch what happens. i learned outdoors and did almsot as much theri as indoors but now have neighbors so have to move indoors. talk to your plants and watch grow the same strains for a few grows so you know them. take notes. then try a new strain and learn it they are all similar but have diff traits. they are ladies so yes every lady is a bit diff. you are doing excellent so far, now to get dense thick buds. again very nice so far bro. puff puff pass.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 17, 2014)

i was about to cut clones with a fresh razor blade http://www.amazon.com/LENOX-20350-GOLD5C-Titanium-Utility-Knife/dp/B0009ENCUW

but then got worried maybe there's some sort of oil sprayed on it that may inhibit growth' ( pretty sure manufacturer coats with oil to prevent rusting during shelf life)
my scissors are all caked up, i have a scissors sharpener
maybe use iso to clean the razor? or will cleaning it with soap and then using a liter maybe be better?

i'll go touch my bulb for you! 








oh yeah N is pretty far from P on the keyboard, are you on beer??


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 17, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> wow so many posts the yellow spots ehre and their on the tips mean they have to many nutes the nutes go up and cant be used so the plant pushes them out to the leaves i would lower your nutes by 10% and then its perfect for that size but in 10 days you will have to add that back in. they way listen to your plants you are new i understand take a male plant that you are gonna toss and isolate him then add just a bit more nutes. watch what happens. i learned outdoors and did almsot as much theri as indoors but now have neighbors so have to move indoors. talk to your plants and watch grow the same strains for a few grows so you know them. take notes. then try a new strain and learn it they are all similar but have diff traits. they are ladies so yes every lady is a bit diff. you are doing excellent so far, now to get dense thick buds. again very nice so far bro. puff puff pass.


Where did this come from and what is it towards??


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 18, 2014)

Nizza said:


> i was about to cut clones with a fresh razor blade http://www.amazon.com/LENOX-20350-GOLD5C-Titanium-Utility-Knife/dp/B0009ENCUW
> 
> but then got worried maybe there's some sort of oil sprayed on it that may inhibit growth' ( pretty sure manufacturer coats with oil to prevent rusting during shelf life)
> my scissors are all caked up, i have a scissors sharpener
> ...


1) i always wipe new blades with clean dry cloth for oil, then clean again with rubbing alcohol. I can't stress sterility enough while cloning. 

2) I'm running low on aloe too. Just ordered 4oz of 200x aloe powder here from ingredients to die for. Not cheap, but should last me awhile. My aloe loves a fluffy rice hull mix with kelp and SSTs. 

3) Those are bulbs?

4) Auto correct is off and you were on my mind.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 18, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> wow so many posts the yellow spots ehre and their on the tips mean they have to many nutes the nutes go up and cant be used so the plant pushes them out to the leaves i would lower your nutes by 10% and then its perfect for that size but in 10 days you will have to add that back in. they way listen to your plants you are new i understand take a male plant that you are gonna toss and isolate him then add just a bit more nutes. watch what happens. i learned outdoors and did almsot as much theri as indoors but now have neighbors so have to move indoors. talk to your plants and watch grow the same strains for a few grows so you know them. take notes. then try a new strain and learn it they are all similar but have diff traits. they are ladies so yes every lady is a bit diff. you are doing excellent so far, now to get dense thick buds. again very nice so far bro. puff puff pass.


Errrrr, what? That was really random lol. I really can't see where this is aimed at either...


----------



## Nizza (Jan 18, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> 1) i always wipe new blades with clean dry cloth for oil, then clean again with rubbing alcohol. I can't stress sterility enough while cloning.
> 
> 2) I'm running low on aloe too. Just ordered 4oz of 200x aloe powder here from ingredients to die for. Not cheap, but should last me awhile. My aloe loves a fluffy rice hull mix with kelp and SSTs.
> 
> ...


yeah that's a bulb in a cannabis forum, lol.
it's an amaryllis, it's a few weeks older now than in that pic and the flower started to open today

i want to start some aloe out this summer, is it anything like growing a bulb?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 18, 2014)

Nizza said:


> yeah that's a bulb in a cannabis forum, lol.
> it's an amaryllis, it's a few weeks older now than in that pic and the flower started to open today
> 
> i want to start some aloe out this summer, is it anything like growing a bulb?


My aloe likes to be ignored lol.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2014)

FWIW, all that sparked the debate was the phrase "2-3X" resin production 
(or some such, I will not look back).

I understood the push-back because, on the face of it, this looks like an 
incredible statement.

I thought that the article was very interesting. "Hash Tips"...lol...wow!

So, I am keeping an open mind, tend to believe that something good is
happening, and will think about trying this when I can figure out where
to house plants in the dark. (my tent is now perpetual)

Thank you all for taking the time.

JD


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 18, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I'm done arguing over this. You just don't seem to get it. You should of had a v8 this morning
> 
> Try it ands you will see. The whole world swears by it.. We all know light destroys trichomes. They replenish sort of speak when they sleep soo.... Plus what I said before when the plant know its dying it pushes out more... Trying make its lineage live on..... More trichomes does not equal more potency.. My old hindu skunk had more trichomes and made more hash than any strain I've done. It's potency was far lower than my other strains... If you yield more that doesn't improve thc. Only lighting can do that. When you use sst or molasses , the next day you see an abundance of more trichomes. Yet potency doesn't increase.
> 
> ...


Hyroot, I wasn't arguing. I was questioning your claim, and asking you to clarify your position. You have a habit of being very matter-of-fact on things that aren't fact (small bubbles kill microbes in an ACT, defoliating=shitty yield, light sources, etc). I would have never called this in to question if you would have said "I notice an improvement in trichome production after a 48 hour dark period". That would be a reasonable thing to believe, and perhaps look in to. But to proclaim that you end up with 3x the amount of trichomes on your plant than you otherwise would by simply giving them 48 hours of darkness seems like hyperbole to me. Would you just take my word on it if I said that your pecker will grow a foot if you drink a chocolate milkshake while standing on your head, or would you call bullshit?

I think you and Nizza are the ones not understanding how THC %'s are calculated in a sample. More trichomes on a sample will indeed raise the level of THC. How else do you explain concentrates? The only difference between a concentrate like hash and the flower it was extracted from is that there are MORE TRICHOMES and less plant matter. If you take a one gram bud from cheesequake, it might test at 15% THC. If you take a one gram sample of bubble hash made from that same cheesequake plant, it will test at 40%+ THC. Nothing changed but the amount of trichomes in that given sample ....... so yes, with your claim that you produce all of these new trichomes on your plant after 48 hours of darkness, you are also claiming to increase the THC% (and other canabinoids).

I will drop this, and if I am wrong in any way I will apologize .... but I don't think that I am. You made an extraordinary claim, and have not backed it up with one shred of proof other than your naked eyeball test. I love learning new things, but I also feel it's important to be as accurate and factual as possible. This thread is full of good info and will serve as a research tool for many people, myself included. Nobody benefits from BS however.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 18, 2014)

How big of a milkshake, and how long do I have to stand on my head??? All in one gulp or take my time? Do I have to get brain freeze?


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 18, 2014)

I've been doing pretty well up til the last week... I have about 3 weeks left and the wait is starting to "weigh" on me. I'm only on my second flowering so its all very exciting still. By the looks of things the Heri are putting out quite a bit more this time than my last go.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 18, 2014)

Javadog said:


> FWIW, all that sparked the debate was the phrase "2-3X" resin production
> (or some such, I will not look back).
> 
> I understood the push-back because, on the face of it, this looks like an
> ...


Yeah same reason here. Always run perpetual, never have a place to experiment with keeping a plant in the dark. I have 3 clones I will try it on end of this cycle, moving the entire rig so might as well.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 18, 2014)

Illegal Wonder said:


> I've been doing pretty well up til the last week... I have about 3 weeks left and the wait is starting to "weigh" on me. I'm only on my second flowering so its all very exciting still. By the looks of things the Heri are putting out quite a bit more this time than my last go.
> 
> View attachment 2966884


Looks better than my second run did! Nicely done mate.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't want more resin lol. Shit gets rough around here, and I don't need any sugar dipped accusations.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 20, 2014)

Illegal Wonder said:


> I've been doing pretty well up til the last week... I have about 3 weeks left and the wait is starting to "weigh" on me. I'm only on my second flowering so its all very exciting still. By the looks of things the Heri are putting out quite a bit more this time than my last go.
> 
> View attachment 2966884


Hamish is right. I see a ton of improvement. You are doing a great job. You have come a long way way my friend. I'm still kicking guys. Trying to figure things out. Hamish, st0w, and all you guys are really helping me out by just posting on the thread and keeping it alive. I get some form of distraction when I am here. Thanks for the shout outs in the PM section guys. I appreciate every one of them. You guys are a special group.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 20, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hamish is right. I see a ton of improvement. You are doing a great job. You have come a long way way my friend. I'm still kicking guys. Trying to figure things out. Hamish, st0w, and all you guys are really helping me out by just posting on the thread and keeping it alive. I get some form of distraction when I am here. Thanks for the shout outs in the PM section guys. I appreciate every one of them. You guys are a special group.


I got into a bigger than usual fight with the wife yesterday...mind you the usual being the fucking cops are gonna come. Grabbed a 12 pack, and picked out worm coccons before football. That mundane task, of sifting out tiny little cocoons, was pure bliss. There's always a way to get your mind of things.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I got into a bigger than usual fight with the wife yesterday...mind you the usual being the fucking cops are gonna come. Grabbed a 12 pack, and picked out worm coccons before football. That mundane task, of sifting out tiny little cocoons, was pure bliss. There's always a way to get your mind of things.


It is just insane that we remember all the good times and they f'in concentrate on the 1% which were the bad times. Just crazy. I am lucky that there have been no police involved. I have vowed not to call her or text her for anything other than kid related issues. 

I am still struggling to find the "energy" or whatever that I need to have to do those tasks. I feel my head is spinning 90% of the time still. I hate this shit. I don't want her back at all since I recently found out that she has a "friend". Makes me sick. She is looking horrible in her kids eyes. For some sick reason that makes me feel better. That sucks about the fight yesterday Red. I get it.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 20, 2014)

^^^^ go boarding and / or the shooting range.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 20, 2014)

hyroot said:


> ^^^^ go boarding and / or the shooting range.


When this first happened I decided to get all my guns out of the house. I figured having them around was a very bad idea at this time. My buddy came and picked them up. I honestly think that was one of the best decisions I have made in a long time.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 20, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> When this first happened I decided to get all my guns out of the house. I figured having them around was a very bad idea at this time. My buddy came and picked them up. I honestly think that was one of the best decisions I have made in a long time.


You show your wisdom in many ways Gand, and I give a ton of respect to this decision... Too many guys have the I'm fine approach to these things and wouldn't have the balls to make that call to a buddy. I hope you find your energy and smoking head again soon, but in the meantime knowing where to find a moment of solitude is key. In my moments I've turned to pool, such an under appreciated game/sport. 

If you have the time watch pool hall junkies, its in my eyes a classic. A slightly low budget film, filled with hilarious cheesiness, great pool shots, and of course amazing one liners from Christopher Walken.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 20, 2014)

I had a growers first today...no I'm not talking about a sticky trap to the forehead. I chopped my stud after freaking (Black n Mild style) out some pollen. Noticed most of the main stem was hollow. Doesn't matter now, but is this a good or bad thing? It grew fast and was a great smelling dude...


----------



## hyroot (Jan 20, 2014)

some strains have hollow stems. Thats more common with hydro due to have water roots


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 20, 2014)

hyroot said:


> some strains have hollow stems. Thats more common with hydro due to have water roots


It was run in my 'loco coco' mix, which was watered every 2 days. Would this give me a hydro type yield with an organic taste?! That's my goal with the coco mix, and I'm about a month from finding out!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 20, 2014)

I honestly never gave that much thought. How hollow are you talking?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 20, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I honestly never gave that much thought. How hollow are you talking?


I really have to get in the habit of taking more pics. I'd say the stem was just about 1/2" with a 1/4" gap...almost 3/8, but very strong. I might have some pcs near worm bin. I'll snap a pic if they're still there. I thought it was from the 12/12 from seed, but I just read it's what hyroot summed up. That's another plant I chopped that had an amazing snow white root ball. I might be on to something with this coco mix. Here's where I'm at in my vert...all 12/12fs.

I'm such an amateur photographer. Is there a phone app or settings I should change? It just might be that indoor sun


----------



## May11th (Jan 20, 2014)

So I'm pissed. Tried farmerjohn420 48 hr period before flower. Did this on 6 plants, 1 week ago, we'll 5/6 fuckin are hermy. Mot^÷=&&=& I'm so pissed. t^£;/&**#**&#&&&#&££88 Ass Ass ass.


----------



## May11th (Jan 20, 2014)

NOT DOING THAT AGAIN. I got rid of all my male bb and left the females, I already flowered out mothers, no issues, regular regime, I feel like kicking myself in the dick. Haven't been this pissed in awhile going to go a few rounds with the boxing equipment, shit like this puts me behind and stressing.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 20, 2014)

May11th said:


> So I'm pissed. Tried farmerjohn420 48 hr period before flower. Did this on 6 plants, 1 week ago, we'll 5/6 fuckin are hermy. Mot^÷=&&=& I'm so pissed. t^£;/&**#**&#&&&#&££88 Ass Ass ass.


Stick to the basics. Mother nature does not go black for 2 days at harvest time.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh yeah....I just took one puff off a Kali Mist blunt. I know, pure insane sat. I thought fuck it....all that can happen is I piss myself and freak out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 20, 2014)

So far so good. I won't push it though. I feel nice.


----------



## May11th (Jan 20, 2014)

He'll yeah. I love sativas. I been smoking. Caramelo for 2 months now and get high as shit every time off the sativa pheno, indica pheno high is okay but only last 30 minutes. I want me some kalimist. My bluedream is about to show buds gandalf, I'll take a pic for you sometime. Stay smiling bro.


----------



## May11th (Jan 20, 2014)

P's the shit we do is superior to most organics and we make it at a fraction. I was looking over advance nutrients and was like a hit i do all that stuff. Looked at the price and was like uh yeah i can get nutes for like 3 dollars a lb and they are way better than bottles so wtf, I wish ppl did teas and saved money. Spend it elsewhere like volcanos or sweet ass bongs. Or see toys to ship to all them bottled nutes comps.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 20, 2014)

May11th said:


> So I'm pissed. Tried farmerjohn420 48 hr period before flower. Did this on 6 plants, 1 week ago, we'll 5/6 fuckin are hermy. Mot^÷=&&=& I'm so pissed. t^£;/&**#**&#&&&#&££88 Ass Ass ass.


You can tell that farmer john doesn't know shit. For one lush lighting c'mon. Thats just rebranded chinese led's from e-shine... Lush lighting lies about the led's they use and the performance and coverage. all their grows are with hps/led. then they take down the hps for thie videos and pics. Crap led's. Look at his nutrient line and how redundant it is.. He uses 20 different bottles that do the same thing. Plus his plants are in super soil. That guy does know how to build a grow room and make bho, but thats about it.. As a grower he is far from anyone that should be emulated. His last video got banned for using the copyrighted music in his video. apparently he needed permission on that one.

subcool and mr. spliff and dirt beard, and tc, and frenchy really know their shit though. In one of farmer johns videos he says his grow can't step to spliffs... not exact words...

that does suck bro. after veg time. At least it happened early and not mid to late flower. A couple weeks ago I killed 2 plants from seed the hermied in week 6 of flower


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Jan 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I really have to get in the habit of taking more pics. I'd say the stem was just about 1/2" with a 1/4" gap...almost 3/8, but very strong. I might have some pcs near worm bin. I'll snap a pic if they're still there. I thought it was from the 12/12 from seed, but I just read it's what hyroot summed up. That's another plant I chopped that had an amazing snow white root ball. I might be on to something with this coco mix. Here's where I'm at in my vert...all 12/12fs.
> View attachment 2968948View attachment 2968950
> I'm such an amateur photographer. Is there a phone app or settings I should change? It just might be that indoor sun


Mag ballast?...


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow lost 5 plants cause of messed up advise. Bro i feel for you. Ill have to remember to follow the basics and dont step off the path. Dam again sorry to hear that. allot of time and work goes into each plant. im gonna go check my babies make sure proper light distance is their and check water lvl's ect. good night RIU


----------



## May11th (Jan 20, 2014)

Hyroot. I agree, he grows nice plants but has 8k+ to do so and he's a nice guy but a Lil misleading. Subcool uses bottled nutes too. I don't know why they don't get teas going, they buy bottled teas. I watch pretty much all their vids and love how most their plants look but I think they could be better with some of true organics, not bottled teas or synthetic enzymes and hormones. All the stuff you gentleman do is how organics should be. Handmade goodness.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 20, 2014)

May11th said:


> Hyroot. I agree, he grows nice plants but has 8k+ to do so and he's a nice guy but a Lil misleading. Subcool uses bottled nutes too. I don't know why they don't get teas going, they buy bottled teas. I watch pretty much all their vids and love how most their plants look but I think they could be better with some of true organics, not bottled teas or synthetic enzymes and hormones. All the stuff you gentleman do is how organics should be. Handmade goodness.



I like to kick back smoke and watch all the grow videos. When I start my next batch. Ima start a series called "The Light n.e.r.d.s." I'll go around filming grows with led, induction, par t5 and cmh.. plus my own. First ep will be of the cup though


----------



## May11th (Jan 20, 2014)

Would you have a link to where to buy everything to build a nice led panel. I would love to have one to Cover a 6x6 area and have up to 4ft plants from the base of soil.im really close to getting a light and i wouldn't mind taking a few days off work to have a Lil time engineering a light. I have all the tools and I'm sure i could make it look pretty sweet. I take pride in my work and really need to kick back and do some work at home, I worked my ass off ever since out of hs. This yr resolution was to have fun and see new places. I'll be at the cup as well mr.hyroot. I would love to try that cheese plant of yours lop looks delish. I should get off here. I'm going to go check your YouTube out hyroot. I just may go the indagro route.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

May11th said:


> Would you have a link to where to buy everything to build a nice led panel. I would love to have one to Cover a 6x6 area and have up to 4ft plants from the base of soil.im really close to getting a light and i wouldn't mind taking a few days off work to have a Lil time engineering a light. I have all the tools and I'm sure i could make it look pretty sweet. I take pride in my work and really need to kick back and do some work at home, I worked my ass off ever since out of hs. This yr resolution was to have fun and see new places. I'll be at the cup as well mr.hyroot. I would love to try that cheese plant of yours lop looks delish. I should get off here. I'm going to go check your YouTube out hyroot. I just may go the indagro route.


Why didn't you consult with us before trying something so drastic?! Shows how much you respect us lol. If you have the tools, GOOD equipment, passion, and choose parts and spectrum wisely, then it's def doable. I have some great links (with pix lol) for ya if serious. If you have some 1000w MH ballasts, you can rock the 860CMH for only 100$.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

May11th said:


> P's the shit we do is superior to most organics and we make it at a fraction. I was looking over advance nutrients and was like a hit i do all that stuff. Looked at the price and was like uh yeah i can get nutes for like 3 dollars a lb and they are way better than bottles so wtf, I wish ppl did teas and saved money. Spend it elsewhere like volcanos or sweet ass bongs. Or see toys to ship to all them bottled nutes comps.


There's several ingredients I might buy bottled still and yet. I love ProTect, will switch to Agisil 16 soon to save $, and BioAg is sold pretty cheap near us. Who here uses fulvic acid?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 21, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I got into a bigger than usual fight with the wife yesterday...mind you the usual being the fucking cops are gonna come. Grabbed a 12 pack, and picked out worm coccons before football. That mundane task, of sifting out tiny little cocoons, was pure bliss. There's always a way to get your mind of things.


 The 'Zen' Approach. Works every time. 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> It is just insane that we remember all the good times and they f'in concentrate on the 1% which were the bad times. Just crazy. I am lucky that there have been no police involved. I have vowed not to call her or text her for anything other than kid related issues.
> 
> I am still struggling to find the "energy" or whatever that I need to have to do those tasks. I feel my head is spinning 90% of the time still. I hate this shit. I don't want her back at all since I recently found out that she has a "friend". Makes me sick. She is looking horrible in her kids eyes. For some sick reason that makes me feel better. That sucks about the fight yesterday Red. I get it.


 Short term, you are going to have a much harder time than her. Soon as visitation with kids etc is sorted, that tide turns bro. Hang tight mate. And yeah no shame in a little giggle when somebody that fucked you over gets a dose of their own medicine. The 'sick' reason is that at that point, it is a sign that nature will still hold some kind of balance. That's how I see it anyhow. 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> I had a growers first today...no I'm not talking about a sticky trap to the forehead. I chopped my stud after freaking (Black n Mild style) out some pollen. Noticed most of the main stem was hollow. Doesn't matter now, but is this a good or bad thing? It grew fast and was a great smelling dude...


Tons of herb makes hollow stems. Especially plants that tend to go very big or very tall. Hollow stems in nature are much stronger than solid ones. All the oldest oaks have hollow stems, in their case hollowed out by fungus. The hollow stemmed plants will tend to make very square stems too. It solidifies in the older growth but even that is a lot more flexible than usual. Northern Lights and Haze and Afghan strains can all have very hollow stems. It is something I specifically look for in outdoor plants that are going to grow from September all the way to April. They get MASSIVE, up to 3.5 kilos each and when going guerilla there is no supporting them. They have to be strong and able to not only hold their bud up but do it through rain and wind. 

All my Gage testers have hollow stems, I can tell. 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> It was run in my 'loco coco' mix, which was watered every 2 days. Would this give me a hydro type yield with an organic taste?! That's my goal with the coco mix, and I'm about a month from finding out!


ROLS, ROLS, ROLS... That's how you get hydro yields and organic flavour. You have to build your soil slowly until BAM! Dialled and alive. I am doing my next run in 2nd gen soil, can't wait.



hyroot said:


> that does suck bro. after veg time. At least it happened early and not mid to late flower. A couple weeks ago I killed 2 plants from seed the hermied in week 6 of flower


The 6-week herm is becoming a common thing. Reading about it all over grow journals and reports etc. Odd, but it really is becoming quite common. And from guys that you just KNOW have dialled in rooms and gear so no grower error involved anywhere.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

I've started the cookaning of a peat mix with 25% of my own EWC, which was already amended from the get go. 50% peat, 5% biochar...low n slow on the grill, and the rest rice hulls. I'm going to compare with my coco mix. Plus there's a bunch of baby worms in mix. Odds are 2:1 peat winning...I'll take the coco!!! Any takers?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I've started the cookaning of a peat mix with 25% of my own EWC, which was already amended from the get go. 50% peat, 5% biochar...low n slow on the grill, and the rest rice hulls. I'm going to compare with my coco mix. Plus there's a bunch of baby worms in mix. Odds are 2:1 peat winning...I'll take the coco!!! Any takers?


Did you use your own ewc for your coco mix? If not, you can't compare the two. The home made ewc mix will win every time. I really like the mix I'm running now. 20% peat, 20% coco, 30% vermicompost, 30% rice hulls.

Red, be careful when re-using your mix with rice hulls. I fucked up a couple batches of plants because I didn't account for how much heavier and less porous a soil gets when you re-amend with ewc. The combination of adding more ewc, no new aeration material, and the rice hulls breaking down over time lead to roots that were starved for oxygen. It was the 4'th generation for that batch.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> There's several ingredients I might buy bottled still and yet. I love ProTect, will switch to Agisil 16 soon to save $, and BioAg is sold pretty cheap near us. Who here uses fulvic acid?


I've gone through a few bottles of their ful-power. Can't say I notice much of a difference. SST's, pro-tekt/Agisil, fish hydrosolate, and aloe are the items that when used I can see positive results. Everything else I have cut back on or completely eliminated. Trying to simplify things a bit. Life is too busy to be brewing teas every friggin day.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've gone through a few bottles of their ful-power. Can't say I notice much of a difference. SST's, pro-tekt/Agisil, fish hydrosolate, and aloe are the items that when used I can see positive results. Everything else I have cut back on or completely eliminated. Trying to simplify things a bit. Life is too busy to be brewing teas every friggin day.


 Fishy goop is awesome. I am a believer. My plants are no longer vegan because of it but the stuff makes them really, really happy.

EDIT: It makes them REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY happy. I want to go get some pics of the outdoor for you guys. Only 3 ACT's and the rest fishy goop. Amazing health.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Did you use your own ewc for your coco mix? If not, you can't compare the two. The home made ewc mix will win every time. I really like the mix I'm running now. 20% peat, 20% coco, 30% vermicompost, 30% rice hulls.
> 
> Red, be careful when re-using your mix with rice hulls. I fucked up a couple batches of plants because I didn't account for how much heavier and less porous a soil gets when you re-amend with ewc. The combination of adding more ewc, no new aeration material, and the rice hulls breaking down over time lead to roots that were starved for oxygen. It was the 4'th generation for that batch.


Nice safe mix stow. Thanks for the hull tip! I can see this happening after a quick first run of some males. Hulls are a lot soggier now. I think small-medium lava rock is the best, and will make or break your back lol. I actually have some hulls in my bin for Si. I added some yesterday, I'll let ya know how quick they break down. Biochar is awesome aeration/porosity as well!

My coco mix had the Coast of Maine lobster compost and the wiggler castings from NY...forget the name. I did top dress and transplant with my own VC. 

On a shitty note all 5 of my Cornerstones showing sacs now. F!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 21, 2014)

The closer up pic is a re-vegged LVBK... threw down a pic of her as a baby also


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> The closer up pic is a re-vegged LVBK... threw down a pic of her as a baby also


How long to reveg? Very nice!

EDIT: I do have one female GG Cornerstone!!! Now I have 4 males to choose from. Just going to dust up 1 bottom branch. Here's the bride to be...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2014)

Red, I've been getting a stupid amount of males lately too. Thus my question on the LOS myth thread.

I got 6 out of 8 males on my Grape Puff, and 9 out of 11 males on my Bodhi Dream Lotus. Still waiting to sex my 4 Zazen's. 

Speaking of Zazen .....



3 of the 4 are squat, bushy looking plants with 3-finger leaves. The other plant is looking very stretchy with nothing but 5-finger leaves. I'll have to ask gas what the 2 distinct phenos are. The tall one looks like an all together different strain.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

It's gotta be the weather stow. I haven't had this many males since bag seed and pimple days. I thought it was from starting on 12/12 combined with cold. I wouldn't be watching f'n sacs if I had more females. Nothing like checking hundreds of balls several times daily, to have one pop at night. Oh well, got a bunch of good Bodhi powder, pollinated moms, and reveg'n clones. I'm about to post some 'good' stuff on Bodhi thread lol. Got 50/50 exactly on the BO...funny thing is each gender has a small, med, and large.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've gone through a few bottles of their ful-power. Can't say I notice much of a difference. SST's, pro-tekt/Agisil, fish hydrosolate, and aloe are the items that when used I can see positive results. Everything else I have cut back on or completely eliminated. Trying to simplify things a bit. Life is too busy to be brewing teas every friggin day.


LMAO.....Google Fail: pro-tekt/*Vagisil*

Uh, no, not Vagisil!

JD


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2014)

Do plants get yeast infections?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2014)

Javadog said:


> LMAO.....Google Fail: pro-tekt/*Vagisil*
> 
> Uh, no, not Vagisil!
> 
> JD


That's used for those really stinky flowers, Java.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Red, I've been getting a stupid amount of males lately too. Thus my question on the LOS myth thread.
> 
> I got 6 out of 8 males on my Grape Puff, and 9 out of 11 males on my Bodhi Dream Lotus. Still waiting to sex my 4 Zazen's.
> 
> ...


 Also very high male ratio on the Gage testers, but insane female ratios on the Dream Beaver and LVBK. Both the latter were 100 percent girls on the first germ, with 3 LVBK boys in the second one. 10/10 female on the DB. My luck had to turn... I have only 5 females out of 3 packs with the Gage gear. Beautiful ones, though, true little champs.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

I have 3 packs of Bodhi coming today. Going to germ in warm moist vagisil soil with deep/far red. Crazy head spinning science behind that one. Actually get to veg now too!!!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 21, 2014)

May11th said:


> Would you have a link to where to buy everything to build a nice led panel. I would love to have one to Cover a 6x6 area and have up to 4ft plants from the base of soil.im really close to getting a light and i wouldn't mind taking a few days off work to have a Lil time engineering a light. I have all the tools and I'm sure i could make it look pretty sweet. I take pride in my work and really need to kick back and do some work at home, I worked my ass off ever since out of hs. This yr resolution was to have fun and see new places. I'll be at the cup as well mr.hyroot. I would love to try that cheese plant of yours lop looks delish. I should get off here. I'm going to go check your YouTube out hyroot. I just may go the indagro route.


It's actually cheaper to buy a quality panel than build one. More effective to have multiple small panels rather than one large panel. Area 51 panels cost $495- $545 and it would cost well over that to build the same light. The A51's cover a 3x3. I have one of those. Red has 2 . Its one of the best led's you can get.

http://a51led.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=65

theres a $50 discount promo on the site. if you email them and talk and say you will document the grow on here and if you are well established on this forum , which you are. They will give you a better deal.

I am diggin my inda gros too...

I'm going to the L.A. Cup its feb 8-9 in San bernardino at nos events center. an hour from L.A.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

hyroot said:


> It's actually cheaper to buy a quality panel than build one. More effective to have multiple small panels rather than one large panel. Area 51 panels cost $495- $545 and it would cost well over that to build the same light. The A51's cover a 3x3. I have one of those. Red has 2 . Its one of the best led's you can get.
> 
> http://a51led.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=65
> 
> ...


Completeley false yet again lol. You can even build one to shift into different wavelengths throughout light cycle to mimic nature, for half the price!!! Plus he has equipment. Heat sinks, fans, drivers are dirt cheap. The real money is the top shelf diodes. Don't get me wrong brother Hy...I love my 51s and might get a pair of the 3700s, but DIY with better nodes (Nich n Cree) is easy, cheap, and doable! It's just the amount of time and trial that will cost. Buy the parts May and I'll assemble for a nickel....bag.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 21, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Completeley false yet again lol. You can even build one to shift into different wavelengths throughout light cycle to mimic nature, for half the price!!! Plus he has equipment. Heat sinks, fans, drivers are dirt cheap. The real money is the top shelf diodes. Don't get me wrong brother Hy...I love my 51s and might get a pair of the 3700s, but DIY with better nodes (Nich n Cree) is easy, cheap, and doable! It's just the amount of time and trial that will cost. Buy the parts May and I'll assemble for a nickel....bag.


you are wrong my friend. to buy the same cree leds (72) that will cost $360 alone. Plus heat sink, wires, nuts, fans, drivers, thermal adhesive, lenses, power plugs, soldering iron and solder, and casing. if you went with cheap chinese leds like you did on your pfr then it would be cheaper. I'm talking about a high quality long lasting panel. heat sinks can be expensive if you by them already drill tapped. if you do it yourself it can be cheaper.

EH buys 1000's of led's direct from Cree so he gets a huge discount . at the price we paid for our sgs panels ..... its still cheaper to buy the a51 panel than build it.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

Okay he already has equipment, many bulk deals/kits are out there, companies LOVE the free advertising on forums (hence my hundreds saved), and you don't have to get the Cadillac when the Camry will do the job fine. I have many links and can provide several prices. I've been researching this for weeks, and am amazed at the ' do ability'. Have you looked into a 51? Easy peezy. I'll even throw in some moonlight and chirping crickets!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2014)

I want to switch to LED's when my ballasts take a shit. I'd need to buy 5 of those fuckers. $2,500+ to get it done. How do those compare to a 1000 watt hps?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I want to switch to LED's when my ballasts take a shit. I'd need to buy 5 of those fuckers. $2,500+ to get it done. How do those compare to a 1000 watt hps?


LEDs work!!! Density, amazing spectrum, quiet, runs dirt cheap, BUT you need a lot of them for coverage. In cold Michigan weather they'd be a pain without some good 75-80 heat for transpiration. Thank God there're some open minded people like you out there. You email Area 51 (use me as reference please ) and tell them all your forum user names. You'll save BIG bucks with your cred. Tell them you're gonna start a journal too.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I want to switch to LED's when my ballasts take a shit. I'd need to buy 5 of those fuckers. $2,500+ to get it done. How do those compare to a 1000 watt hps?


4 0f them will replace a 1000w with better coverage. there is bulk discounts too. plus like i said before if you email and ask for a forum discount blah blah blah you will get a better deal. on the site the bulk discount is $475 each for 4 -7 panels. If you email and chat you can most likely get a better deal. Great penetration, high par, high cri. You have to keep them at least 18 inches away from the canopy. That's how much they penetrate. You will end up with far better quality bud too. closer node spacing also





RedCarpetMatches said:


> Okay he already has equipment, many bulk deals/kits are out there, companies LOVE the free advertising on forums (hence my hundreds saved), and you don't have to get the Cadillac when the Camry will do the job fine. I have many links and can provide several prices. I've been researching this for weeks, and am amazed at the ' do ability'. Have you looked into a 51? Easy peezy. I'll even throw in some moonlight and chirping crickets!


show me a reputable link to get 5w crees for cheaper than $5 each. those fake multi leds from ebay do not count. I researched it for over a couple years now.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

hyroot said:


> 4 0f them will replace a 1000w with better coverage. there is bulk discounts too. plus like i said before if you email and ask for a forum discount blah blah blah you will get a better deal. on the site the bulk discount is $475 each for 4 -7 panels. If you email and chat you can most likely get a better deal.\
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 watts are where it's at these days. 5's cost way too much unless you buy 5000 a month.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 21, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> 3 watts are where it's at these days. 5's cost way too much unless you buy 5000 a month.


the sgs 160 uses 3w x-pg red 630 and 5w x-pg 4500k.

 The xgs 190 uses 5w x-te 3700k

the apaches use 1w nichia but they are able to max them out


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

hyroot said:


> the sgs uses 3w x-pg red 630 and 5w x-pg 4500k. The xgs uses 5w x-te 3700k


 they buy bulk and have the money. I can build a panel comparable to a 51 or Hans for well under 300$. That's with having equipment already.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 21, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> they buy bulk and have the money. I can build a panel comparable to a 51 or Hans for well under 300$. That's with having equipment already.


hans has 33 leds on the 65w . uses cree and osram.. comparable would be using the same quality leds at the same wattage. Using more watts of chinese leds is not even in the same ball park.

so where are those links kimo sabe


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 21, 2014)

hyroot said:


> 4 0f them will replace a 1000w with better coverage. there is bulk discounts too. plus like i said before if you email and ask for a forum discount blah blah blah you will get a better deal. on the site the bulk discount is $475 each for 4 -7 panels. If you email and chat you can most likely get a better deal. Great penetration, high par, high cri. You have to keep them at least 18 inches away from the canopy. That's how much they penetrate. You will end up with far better quality bud too. closer node spacing also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. So if I'm running 3, 1,000 watt HID's in flower you're saying I'd need 12 of those fuckers to realize similar output? 

Might have to pawn the wifes wedding ring.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn. So if I'm running 3, 1,000 watt HID's in flower you're saying I'd need 12 of those fuckers to realize similar output?
> 
> Might have to pawn the wifes wedding ring.


haha . its about 600-700 watts of led to match the yield of a 1000 watt. far less heat. no venting lights, no bulb replacement. lifetime limited warranty. full coverage for 3 years. 50% for life. They are upgradable for 50% of the cost for when new panels come out. 

savings on electricy, better quality, up to 3% more thc increase, with 4 panels you can cover a 5x5 - 6x6 easily.


i also use inda gro induction with led pontoon 3 of those will out perform 2 1000w's . Those are $1500 per combo. $795 for induction light and $695 for the led pontoon and covers a 5x5. they have a 10 year warranty on the induction and a 5 year warranty on the pontoons. I have 2 over head one made for vert. Its like having 4 lights with 3. I'm getting the same size buds as under 1000w. I ran the cbk under 1000w a few times. I'm able to cover 2 5x5's with 1400 watts. they run cooler than T5's . Right now I'm covering less because I have 5 plants under one light and 3 iunder another light. But I can fit them under the same light. The 3 are a foot taller that the 5 so...

the induction is 420 watts and the pontoons are 40watts the pontoons have 660 deepr red leds and 730 Ir leds


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

hyroot said:


> hans has 33 leds on the 65w . uses cree and osram.. comparable would be using the same quality leds at the same wattage. Using more watts of chinese leds is not even in the same ball park.
> 
> so where are those links kimo sabe


Let's make a wager first...remember hustling is my hobby lol.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 21, 2014)

a million space bucks or jupiter rupies


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 21, 2014)

hyroot said:


> a million space bucks or jupiter rupies


I've made several calls and emails to get a good deal on Crees. I don't use Chinese baboon!!! 730 Epistars for 15 min a day isn't bad. Don't hate...congratulate. You're out of my Area 51 club!

Edit: I've depleted my aloe resources <snort> and just received my 200x powder. I know it says 1:200, but what have you guys used for foliar? This shit isn't cheap.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 21, 2014)

hyroot said:


> haha . its about 600-700 watts of led to match the yield of a 1000 watt. far less heat. no venting lights, no bulb replacement. lifetime limited warranty. full coverage for 3 years. 50% for life. They are upgradable for 50% of the cost for when new panels come out.
> 
> savings on electricy, better quality, up to 3% more thc increase, with 4 panels you can cover a 5x5 - 6x6 easily.
> 
> ...


Induction is the road forward with electricity. My AC and water pumps for the house are all inductance appliances and my pocket is loving it. I will now look into it for my lighting, thanks Hyroot.

My personal opinion is for me LED is a load of balls. They are less useful than cooled hoods if heat and height us your issue. So many guys get albino bleached bud under LED, the things are like laser beams. A cooled hood can get much, MUCH closer. Big issue for me is that the overhead costs will take too long to absorb. I've got 240v 3 phase power though so I have to run at least 2000w before I see much of a change in the bill. I can push it to 8000w and still raise no eyebrows. God bless agricultural zoning


----------



## hyroot (Jan 21, 2014)

Just cause you can get the hid closer doesn't mean you should. 1000w's should be 18 inches away at the closest
otherwise they will bleach plants too. I have 2 buddies that run 10 1000's together. They're lights are a foot away. They cool the hoods very well. They bleach the shit out of their plants. They like the white look... They are idiots. 


quality led put out very little heat. Less than the induction. Where china leds put out alot more heat...


Redcarpetmunches epistar is Chinese. They are made in shenzen china. Cree and Nichia are the only U.S led companies. Osram is Chinese but its a sister company to Sylvania which is in Germany.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 22, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Just cause you can get the hid closer doesn't mean you should. 1000w's should be 18 inches away at the closest
> otherwise they will bleach plants too. I have 2 buddies that run 10 1000's together. They're lights are a foot away. They cool the hoods very well. They bleach the shit out of their plants. They like the white look... They are idiots.
> 
> 
> ...


Only thing with me personally, and this is the full reason for my bias, is I very often have no choice but to have lamps pretty close. I love my hazes etc, and I am going to be running a NL5 x OG as a Gage test soon which I know is going to try go through the roof lol. I'm a peculiar fella with peculiar tastes I know. 

Thing is I HAVE to try LED to have a REAL opinion. So far they are more reservations than opinions really. In the end, you can't knock it till you have tried it! I haven't so I should really shut up about it. 

I am loving the new Area 51 LED panels in all the grows and reviews I am reading. Looks like a solid investment. Makes HID look like a 9v torch. My only REAL reservation is with their directionality. Shove HID into a photon prison like a tent or a well built and lined room, and you reap the rewards. It is easy to harnass ALL that light. cb420 pulled 1.7 pounds off a single 1000w lamp. That's pushing 1.5 grams per watt. So if tweaked HID can kick.
With LED it is all going one way. But this aspect of LED is getting better the more jacked the lenses are getting. Exciting stuff for sure, and my hat is off to the early adopters smoothing out the edges for us future users.

To me the amount of heat they put out is not much of an issue, in winter it is cool enough to run HID no hassle, in summer the environment itself creates temps the plants don't like nevermind the lighting, so vents and climate control are jacked as can be anyhow. Combine that with flowering at night and temps are well managed. My vents clear the room in around 15 seconds so it quickly reaches ambient outside temps if I don't switch a fan off or what. In winter I use a quarter of the vents. My AC is running during the DARK period when outside temps are 110 so the ladies can have a cold sleep. At this point, their dark period is warmer than their light period the AC can't keep up.

Night is nice and cool most of the time. But I can tell you, inverted day/night temps FREAK the hell out of a plant. Sheeeuuuut. They are NOT happy. I almost feel like culling them to end their suffering. It is horrible. No more summer indoors. Started seeing the bananas yesterday anyhow. Poor things, been hardcore.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

Ham, I'm starting an LED journal with 2 top notch affordable panels. I'll post in sig when starting...prob in 2-3 days. Perfect for height restrictions and heat! Why not try vert with scrog? It's not a drastic '48 hours' of darkness type change. 

Hy, I understand your jealousy  I know you admire my 730nm DIY. Love the retro avatar!!!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

If we're putting all the time, money, and research into soil and pots...why not give them the best lighting? My nugs are insane with 4-5 weeks left. I'll prob get 2-3 oz a plant from this stupid 12/12 from start. It's my indoor sun combined with microbes. You should see the sacs on all these dudes!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> why not give them the best lighting?!


 So what competition do we have for African sunlight?... LOL... I get a lot of the best light on earth for a lot of the time so I guess it is less of a priority for my indoor. I feel lighting wise they are happy, though. I got 450g per square meter, that's pretty badass.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> So what competition do we have for African sunlight?... LOL... I get a lot of the best light on earth for a lot of the time so I guess it is less of a priority for my indoor. I feel lighting wise they are happy, though. I got 450g per square meter, that's pretty badass.


LOL no debate there...I'm talking indoor brah lol.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 22, 2014)

Great stuff to read guys. You are all way above my pay grade.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 22, 2014)

these are lower buds on my nl x og #3 they had a bit of a potassium def. They suck up so much more water and nutes under these induction / led combo




cheese og. phos def



cheese berry might be changing name to jelly donut because it now smells like strawberry jelly donut now and has never had that flavor before. perfectly healthy, no defs.




nl x og #2. potassium def too




these were under t5 for the first 12 days of flower. then induction / led . I had them on a 13/11 schedule for 2 1/2 weeks which they did not like.. I expect far bigger buds next round. These buds are still really good size and very dense.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> So what competition do we have for African sunlight?... LOL... I get a lot of the best light on earth for a lot of the time so I guess it is less of a priority for my indoor. I feel lighting wise they are happy, though. I got 450g per square meter, that's pretty badass.


Watch out for that Daktari Sun!



I am old enough to remember that show....they made a real enemy 
out of the sun. They would show it, accompanied by this eerie music, 
to indicate it's inherent threat.

Keep it up!

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

Just transplanted my Cornerstone...def a girl. Day two of showing. Usually I don't count from showing, but she was 12/12fs. She's gonna be a biggin...just how I like em  She really picked up the pace like Ham said earlier...Mr. f'n know it all. Seems like a good recommendation Gand! I'll pollinate with the biggest, stickiest, smelliest male. Looking for a hockey playing lumberjack with a set of hairy bull balls, know what I mean...


----------



## mrwood (Jan 22, 2014)

Interesting article on kelp tea - I am going to give this a try
http://buildasoil.com/blogs/news/11759569-diy-instant-kelp-meal-tea-coots-hydrated-kelp-meal-trick


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I've made several calls and emails to get a good deal on Crees. I don't use Chinese baboon!!! 730 Epistars for 15 min a day isn't bad. Don't hate...congratulate. You're out of my Area 51 club!
> 
> Edit: I've depleted my aloe resources <snort> and just received my 200x powder. I know it says 1:200, but what have you guys used for foliar? This shit isn't cheap.


I use an 1/8'th of a tsp per gallon. That shit will last you forever.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 22, 2014)

hyroot said:


> these are lower buds on my nl x og #3 they had a bit of a potassium def. They suck up so much more water and nutes under these induction / led combo
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970537View attachment 2970538View attachment 2970539View attachment 2970540
> ...


 Very cool pics bro. Love the light, looks 'real life'


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

mrwood said:


> Interesting article on kelp tea - I am going to give this a try
> http://buildasoil.com/blogs/news/11759569-diy-instant-kelp-meal-tea-coots-hydrated-kelp-meal-trick


Effe those MEFFERS!!! Ban me for "non conforming" behavior. Every thread...do this or be shunned BS.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 22, 2014)

Haven't posted a pic in forever. Here's one of my OBR gal.
View attachment 2970799

Here's one of my Bay11's that I have under my xgs-190
View attachment 2970802

It's hard to keep up with all the info you guys slam on to this thread. It started making my temples pulse when I was trying to catch up on all this. 
Have a blessed day folks. Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Effe those MEFFERS!!! Ban me for "non conforming" behavior. Every thread...do this or be shunned BS.


Eh? You were banned from build-a-soil?

I'm missing something here ....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 22, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Haven't posted a pic in forever. Here's one of my OBR gal.
> View attachment 2970799
> 
> Here's one of my Bay11's that I have under my xgs-190
> ...


The gals are looking spectacular Myco!

I hope you're doing well bro!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 22, 2014)

Things look great Myco. I love seeing pictures from you.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Effe those MEFFERS!!! Ban me for "non conforming" behavior. Every thread...do this or be shunned BS.


Lmao!! 

I'm laughing at this, but I totally agree with you. Bunch of pretentious mo-fo's! There are some really good peeps over there (headbanger, MHG, xmo, and others) but too many of the "higher-ups" are on some sort of stupid power trip. If you don't worship the ground they walk on you're shunned. Gas talks to people like they're 12 years old. 

I'll take my organic bretheren right here on RIU over those ego-trippin fools any day.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lmao!!
> 
> I'm laughing at this, but I totally agree with you. Bunch of pretentious mo-fo's! There are some really good peeps over there (headbanger, MHG, xmo, and others) but too many of the "higher-ups" are on some sort of stupid power trip. If you don't worship the ground they walk on you're shunned. Gas talks to people like they're 12 years old.
> 
> I'll take my organic bretheren right here on RIU over those ego-trippin fools any day.


Must be peat! Coco is impossible! I got this from buildasoil! Donate $100 and we'll make you a VIP LOL!!! They can dish it and not take it. Their way or the highway. Fuck em. That you know who guy, that acts like Hyroot LMAO...jk" can read a book and not a leaf worth shit...with his 'autos' under T12s. I'm tempted to register again just to get a few last words lol.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Must be peat! Coco is impossible! I got this from buildasoil! Donate $100 and we'll make you a VIP LOL!!! They can dish it and not take it. Their way or the highway. Fuck em. That you know who guy, that acts like Hyroot LMAO...jk" can read a book and not a leaf worth shit...with his 'autos' under T12s. I'm tempted to register again just to get a few last words lol.


I didn't put 2 and 2 together. I had no idea that "build a soil" was gas's site. Makes sense now why they hate on coco so much.

Now they've got "donate now" banners all over the place. No thanks. Why would I want to donate to people that talk to me like I'm a pimpley faced kid??


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

I might pop these seehdsman WW fems lol.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

Where's Rrog...me missy miss. 

Trying a diff germ technique. Soaked in shot glass (stirring every couple of hours for dissolved oxygen), all 18 Bodhi cracked in 14 hours, planted in vagisil aloe warmly moistened peat (25% hulls), watered with a very very light kelp/alfalfa/fish hydrolysate brew, put in a container with lid that has drilled out holes, and put on DVR covered. Over thinking much?


----------



## hyroot (Jan 22, 2014)

all you guys should come to led section and join the party cup comp. all types of lighting is welcome

there are prizes. there are 30 people already in it this time. Last time there only 16. half the people fall out in their first few weeks

1st - inda gro 420
2nd - inda gro 200
3rd - green gator carbon filter

winner hosts next comp. the prizes are supplied by the companies sort of sponsoring the comp

there is alot of shit talking. its almost required. corny jokes preferred..

https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/769477-4th-official-party-cup-grow.html

https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/774999-4th-official-party-cup-grow.html


RedCarpetMunches join already.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm starting a new pill bottle competition with basil!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Must be peat! Coco is impossible! I got this from buildasoil! Donate $100 and we'll make you a VIP LOL!!! They can dish it and not take it. Their way or the highway. Fuck em. That you know who guy, that acts like Hyroot LMAO...jk" can read a book and not a leaf worth shit...with his 'autos' under T12s. I'm tempted to register again just to get a few last words lol.


 You got banned? REALLY? Excuse me while I delete the link to the forum. I read all of that convo, banning you is a load of balls. Personally, I have just finished a long fucking fight with some really jaded 'conform or die' hippies in the music biz. I have absolutely no will to deal with plastic enlightenment again. 

Got me some great tips there and all, but I feel the level of tolerance on the LOS forum is a little low.

AND WAY TOO MANY SENSEIS IN THE DOJO.

EDIT: Just thought to come share my last post on said thread. For my brother Red:

Yeah, but why boot Red off the forum? I know the guy is a bit far out, but I also know he did not direct any harsh or insulting words nor attack any body on a personal level. But he is banned, can't log in etc.

Starting to look like one of those Hippie parties where people look at you down their noses, standing about all jaded repeating the same refrain like a stuck record. I really thought fellas were bigger than that on here. I was wrong. Cheerio chaps. 

It says a LOT when one can actually comment that Rollitup is more tolerant an atmosphere.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 23, 2014)

We don't need to put up with that bullshit. Who in the hell do some people think they are? It's a plant. Have fun and play around with things. There are no set rules. You guys are the best crew.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 23, 2014)

Intolerance always leads to suffering for someone, remember those A-holes called NAZI'S. 
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## hyroot (Jan 23, 2014)

They're just a bunch of barney's.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 23, 2014)

Thnx guys for the exile support. I don't feel so shunned now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 23, 2014)

I got banned too. Gas and his wife are so rude and full of themselves. I just couldn't help but share my feelings on the subject after red got banned. I told them if I wanted to be talked to like a 12 year old I would give my grandma a call. 

The good news is that my ban will be lifted in 2 years. lol


----------



## Trousers (Jan 23, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> 3 watts are where it's at these days. 5's cost way too much unless you buy 5000 a month.




I use 2 300 watt cheapo LEDs from ebnay for veg and they work great. There is no way I could put that much light in my tiny veg spot in HID with out an AC unit. I use this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300W-LED-Grow-Light-Full-Spectrum-IR-For-Indoor-Grow-Greenhouse-Hydroponic-Plant-/291003115391?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item43c123277f

I may add another one as they have not effected temp at all. In fact, for a while I was using CFLs to warm up my veg room.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 23, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> It's gotta be the weather stow. I haven't had this many males since bag seed and pimple days. I thought it was from starting on 12/12 combined with cold. I wouldn't be watching f'n sacs if I had more females. Nothing like checking hundreds of balls several times daily, to have one pop at night. Oh well, got a bunch of good Bodhi powder, pollinated moms, and reveg'n clones. I'm about to post some 'good' stuff on Bodhi thread lol. Got 50/50 exactly on the BO...funny thing is each gender has a small, med, and large.


I do not want to argue, I want to frolic. I'm a nutty bunny. 

Sex in cannabis seeds in predetermined, in my opinion. Why do feminized seeds exist? Because the sex is set ahead of time. Cannabis seeds are not crocodile eggs. 

http://boards.cannabis.com/basic-growing/133478-almost-final-answer-what-determines-sex.html

If you ask me, getting more males in just a bad draw of seeds, not environmental condition.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 23, 2014)

Trousers said:


> I do not want to argue, I want to frolic. I'm a nutty bunny.
> 
> Sex in cannabis seeds in predetermined, in my opinion. Why do feminized seeds exist? Because the sex is set ahead of time. Cannabis seeds are not crocodile eggs.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with you Trousers, but I have seen plenty of people (subcool being one) saying that the sex of the plant can be manipulated from seed based upon the temperature at which you germinate. I have been getting a really high % of males since my heat mat took a poop, so I'm starting to wonder if there's something to this??


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 23, 2014)

The genetic make up is decided at pollination methinks. The rest is co incidence mostly I feel. Then again, the colder it was the more girls I got, DB was germed in very cool temps... Hhhmmmmmmm


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> The genetic make up is decided at pollination methinks. The rest is co incidence mostly I feel. Then again, the colder it was the more girls I got, DB was germed in very cool temps... Hhhmmmmmmm


I meant to say males in my post above. Edited that.

Subcool (and others) were saying that warmer conditions produce more females, so your 10/10 females on DB kinda disproves that theory.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 23, 2014)

All opinion


Feminized seeds actually existing is what leads me to believe that sex is determined at pollination.
Think about it.

You have a female plant. That plant will not have a Y chromosome. A male set of chromosomes is XY, a female is XX.
You have a male plant so it has XY. To make a male there has to be both chromosomes and for a female you need only X chromosomes.

If sex were determined by environment, then every seed would have both an x and a Y. What happens to the Y chromosome when the resulting plant is female? In my opinion it was never there, exactly like when you produce a feminized seed.

IMO, the pollen either has two X chromosomes or an X and a Y.

It bothers me when people like subcool are so sure that they are right about environment and sex determination. They probably read the same article I did and thought that it sounded good. Everything I have learned about cannabis has for me pointed to the notion that sex is predetermined and there is nothing you can do about it. 

I just went back and read the first part of Strawdog's article about sex and environment. It has so many holes in it and relies on such a small sample size, all while ignoring the possibility that his results were just coincidence and not reality. He starts off on this idea that feminized seeds can produce males (properly made feminized seeds can not produce males) and hermaphrodites (only dioecious hermaphrodites, which are not real hermaphrodites. Real hermaphrodites have both an X and a Y chromosome) and builds off of that faulty premise.

I think the guy who wrote the article about sex and environment had the misfortune to get a bunch of male seeds by coincidence. Then he got high and watched a nature documentary on crocodiles. Crocodile eggs are buried in a mound. On the side that gets more sun and heat, there will be more males. On the side that gets less sun and heat, there will be more females. I do not believe that is the case with cannabis seeds. 


/sweet blog


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm inclined to say the same its all genetics. To some degree I believe environment does play a role in sex. Just not during pollination but during growth. Nice write up Trousers.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 23, 2014)

This is all very sexy talk. IME I had many more females during spring/summer. This is my first fall/winter run and my female ratio from 2 Bhodhi and 1 GG strains are a little over a third female. That's a hell of a coinkidink to me. Right now I have low temps and RH. This all by my experience, not something I read. I don't do fems often, because it seems too Un-Christian like


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 23, 2014)

I like to treat my woman like...Here's my only GG Cornerstone lady (not dude) friend, two days from showing, and a day after transplant. What idiot would stress there plants like that?


----------



## hyroot (Jan 23, 2014)

I have had hot and cold environments and still got females. Light can determine. if there's is too much red light early on the plant will think its fall and try to live on so it becomes male to spread its pollen.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 23, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I have had hot and cold environments and still got females. Light can determine. if there's is too much red light early on the plant will think its fall and try to live on so it becomes male to spread its pollen.


A female plant can not become a male plant, it lacks a Y chromosome. All female cannabis plants, bless their hearts, have the ability to produce male flowers and pollen. It is a survival mechanism and a big reason why cannabis exists. The resulting pollen will only have X chromosomes and there fore only produce female (feminized) seeds.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 23, 2014)

Trousers said:


> A female plant can not become a male plant, it lacks a Y chromosome. All female cannabis plants, bless their hearts, have the ability to produce male flowers and pollen. It is a survival mechanism and a big reason why cannabis exists. The resulting pollen will only have X chromosomes and there fore only produce female (feminized) seeds.


Well I didn't say it converts. Early on before sexing is what I'm referring too.. We are talking about seeds not clones... A female can go hermie from too much red light early on too.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 23, 2014)

I have read many times, that this mysterious plant can convert to female under certain conditions for the first critical month. Those factors being more blue spectrum, RH around 60, low temps around 72, and NO stress...or buy/make fems of course. I've read this stuff over and over to the point where I actually followed it. Always had a good ratio until now...where it's freezing, barely any humidity, and maybe the 12/12 from seed. Just unfortunate out of my 3 top shelf packs and stow's strains...mostly male. Weird and no science to back it up. 

Trousers (can I call you T-bone) do you recommend Soma style or CS for making fems? Thanks in advance T-bone.

Speaking of fems, I just got packs of Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juice, Sugar Black Rose, and Cheese Candy fems!!! Time to reverse this curse!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow. This is like a real thread now.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 23, 2014)

Talked to the trashman about our local "organic compost" at the dump (which I've heard is worthless). The trashman told me not to touch it with my bare hands as its full of bio-solids. He said they take the gelatin like slop left over from treating sewage and mix it with the compost at the dump. Nasty.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 23, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Talked to the trashman about our local "organic compost" at the dump (which I've heard is worthless). The trashman told me not to touch it with my bare hands as its full of bio-solids. He said they take the gelatin like slop left over from treating sewage and mix it with the compost at the dump. Nasty.


Take that sling blade, some taters, and make that heffer hack down some horsetail. Feed it to some worms slacker. All you need is a container, lid, wigglers, and manure. Feed em your trash and they'll shit and fuck all day. Thee best thing I learned from Rrog. Black fucking gold. 

Trying to find a credible source on the gender environmental influence...it's all well known breeders just swearing by it. I know I came across something scientific before. What're the chances of getting over 3/4 females for years, and all of a sudden buncha big lemon parties. 

Would you guys rather keep a bonsai mom, make fems, or selective breed for a pheno? I'm thinking about revegging this cornerstone gal after a trip to Maine. I just don't like training clones with their alternating nodes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 24, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I have read many times, that this mysterious plant can convert to female under certain conditions for the first critical month. Those factors being more blue spectrum, RH around 60, low temps around 72, and NO stress...or buy/make fems of course. I've read this stuff over and over to the point where I actually followed it. Always had a good ratio until now...where it's freezing, barely any humidity, and maybe the 12/12 from seed. Just unfortunate out of my 3 top shelf packs and stow's strains...mostly male. Weird and no science to back it up.
> 
> Trousers (can I call you T-bone) do you recommend Soma style or CS for making fems? Thanks in advance T-bone.
> 
> Speaking of fems, I just got packs of Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juice, Sugar Black Rose, and Cheese Candy fems!!! Time to reverse this curse!


I think Hyroot will be with me on this one, but Somas method is the way. Rock solid fems mate. I even bred with the fems for 2 generations before trouble started. If you have the patience it is definitely the best end result, but with the least pollen and beans coming out. A true connoisseur method.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 24, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Take that sling blade, some taters, and make that heffer hack down some horsetail. Feed it to some worms slacker. All you need is a container, lid, wigglers, and manure. Feed em your trash and they'll shit and fuck all day. Thee best thing I learned from Rrog. Black fucking gold. Trying to find a credible source on the gender environmental influence...it's all well known breeders just swearing by it. I know I came across something scientific before. What're the chances of getting over 3/4 females for years, and all of a sudden buncha big lemon parties. Would you guys rather keep a bonsai mom, make fems, or selective breed for a pheno? I'm thinking about revegging this cornerstone gal after a trip to Maine. I just don't like training clones with their alternating nodes.


Depends on the goal. If it is for reliably producing quality medicine, moms and clones is the only way forward. Two packs from any good breeder pretty much guarantees a keeper. Clones train just as easily if not even easier. It makes sense as they age trust me, clones produce waaaay more than from seed and faster too. Breeding is for guys with ROOM. An IBL taken to F4 will require you to keep dozens of clones so you can trace back steps etc. And that is not even close on what some breeders keep around. I'll take on breeding the day I meet my breeding guru.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice meet you Ham lol.. I want to breed again too. I might be in March at a friends place. I almost want to rent another condo. I just don't want to breed where I am now. But I plan on using primo males. No fem pollen. I will back cross to make more stable genetics. Which alot of breeders don't do. Soma and dj short do though.

when I first started soil. I followed all of Soma's methods. I even did soil beds his style. But in Rubbermaid totes. I agree that soma's fem seed method is the best way. 

Listen this time RedMuncher


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

I have three great strains all with 3 good males. My Bodhi SSDD male was strong like bull, and his loins smelled of fruit. Then of course I accidentally pollinated my heffer (not the smaller girl) so I will have a very good start there. Cornerstone has 4 males to choose from and my fem looks very healthy. My Blood orange has three phenos of each sex...sheesh. I'm done buying seeds, which will allow me for more room and equip! 12/12fs with vert is allowing this room and time for breeding me thinks.

I always hear about this backcrossing/square/cubing whatever, but seems so unnatural. Is it better than selective breeding your two best from several generations?

And I do listen hyrootrot.


----------



## prosperian (Jan 24, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Wow. This is like a real thread now.


Was there any doubt? Ha Ha, hope you're doing well Gandalf.





Mad Hamish said:


> Depends on the goal. If it is for reliably producing quality medicine, moms and clones is the only way forward. Breeding is for guys with ROOM.


Couldn't have said it better Hamish. If you have the space and time to grow continuous, then mom's and clones is the way to go. 

Personally, I like the freedom feminized seeds give me. Grow when I want and know only females are taking up valuable floor space in my closet.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 24, 2014)

Back crossing is crossing 2 f1's with original parents then cross 2 f2's.

blood orange ,ssdd

bo f x ssdd m = f1a

bo m x ssdd f = f1b

f1 a x f1b = f2

then cross f2 with original parents. And continue. After about 8 batches you have a fully stable back crossed strain with fewer phenos.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Back crossing is crossing 2 f1's with original parents then cross 2 f2's.
> 
> blood orange ,ssdd
> 
> ...


Thanks for quick response for once, but now I'm confused. I though BX was done with clones. Thanks for help. I've always just took the two best from 2 or three runs to get a descent stock. Looks like I have a ways to go.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 24, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Thanks for quick response for once, but now I'm confused. I though BX was done with clones. Thanks for help. I've always just took the two best from 2 or three runs to get a descent stock. Looks like I have a ways to go.


you can use clones. It doesn't have to be a seed. By the time you know you have a male. It's already in flower. Most breeders keep clones of all their strains female and male. You drop the male into 12/12 when the females are 7 days completed of 12/12 then run them all 2 -3 weeks longer than they normally take to finish for more viable seeds. Unless you keep the original seeds in veg and sex with clones.

I don't keep moms due to plant numbers and space. I may start mom tent with new strains and a Hans mother panel.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

I love selective breeding! Nothing like hand picking your own fresh fruit. You will all be set on genetics from now on


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 24, 2014)

Great stuff here guys. Holy crap. I am loving this. More. More.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

So out of the 4 GG males....one appeared a week ahead of all the other similar ones. This strain seems pretty stable already! The male is very similar in structure even to my female, who is just an inch shorter. Think with these already great genetics, I'll hit up one of her branches and get enough GG funk to last a long time. If I only pollinate one good lower branch, will that effect the overall potency?

Now when I pulled the males, who were all strong mind you, they all had nice bright white roots...with f'n gnat larva on em?!?! How the effe. Two CTs, crab shell, cooked with EWC and lobster compost, and top dressed my own VC. So I watched these SOBs, and it appeared the roots weren't damaged, almost like they were trying to bite through a tire. Were their jaws gone from the chitin bacteria? I don't have too many gnats, so should I be concerned? The roots looked great...except for larva. 

You guys (except hyrootrot) are great!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 24, 2014)

i found reds baby picture


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 24, 2014)

you need to kill the larva. proxide solution can do the trick. or buy a treatment. gnats are huge issue 1 turns into 300 in a short time. and i know i have allot to learnd and love you all for all the great info i read here at RIU.
peace and love.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 24, 2014)

you might even be able to use pepper spray but i have never sprayed roots with it and wouldn't suggest it unless you find someone who has you trust. but you can spray the soil down and it will slowly get to the roots and kill them.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

hyroot said:


> i found reds baby picture


Where did you find that?! Take it down immediately. Never dance with the devil in the pale moon light.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 24, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> So out of the 4 GG males....one appeared a week ahead of all the other similar ones. This strain seems pretty stable already! The male is very similar in structure even to my female, who is just an inch shorter. Think with these already great genetics, I'll hit up one of her branches and get enough GG funk to last a long time. If I only pollinate one good lower branch, will that effect the overall potency?
> 
> Now when I pulled the males, who were all strong mind you, they all had nice bright white roots...with f'n gnat larva on em?!?! How the effe. Two CTs, crab shell, cooked with EWC and lobster compost, and top dressed my own VC. So I watched these SOBs, and it appeared the roots weren't damaged, almost like they were trying to bite through a tire. Were their jaws gone from the chitin bacteria? I don't have too many gnats, so should I be concerned? The roots looked great...except for larva.
> 
> You guys (except hyrootrot) are great!


If you pollinate just a branch the rest of the plant will still be perfect, I did it very often. The pollinated branch is sometimes already dropping seeds before the bud is ready, does slow it down a teeny bit, but quality on the sensi bud is just fine 



hyroot said:


> Back crossing is crossing 2 f1's with original parents then cross 2 f2's.
> 
> blood orange ,ssdd
> 
> ...


 Thing is, in that first generation already you have so many individuals to choose from. For each seed you don't pop you miss out on a possibility. And you don't know what a boy brings to the table unless you use the pollen, same for girls you just don't know what traits they are going to pass on... So you have to cross each possible mum to a few dads, and each dad to a few moms. Then you have to grow out and smoke quite a few girls off each cross to see what the babies do. If you have moms or dads from other gene stock that you KNOW the dominant/recessive traits for and what they pass on, this can help you figure out what the prospective parents do a lot quicker. Way I see it, selection of parents for the first BX can take years. In the process, you have to hang onto ever single plant in clone form and keep track and so on. That's why GOOD IBL's like Soma's gear are so special.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 24, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I have read many times, that this mysterious plant can convert to female under certain conditions for the first critical month. Those factors being more blue spectrum, RH around 60, low temps around 72, and NO stress...or buy/make fems of course. I've read this stuff over and over to the point where I actually followed it. Always had a good ratio until now...where it's freezing, barely any humidity, and maybe the 12/12 from seed. Just unfortunate out of my 3 top shelf packs and stow's strains...mostly male. Weird and no science to back it up.
> 
> Trousers (can I call you T-bone) do you recommend Soma style or CS for making fems? Thanks in advance T-bone.
> 
> Speaking of fems, I just got packs of Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juice, Sugar Black Rose, and Cheese Candy fems!!! Time to reverse this curse!


Tbone is fine, lol.

I would recommend STS or colloidal silver. I have never used STS but I heard it is only one application. It is reliable and much easier than rodelization with the same results. Look into storing/preserving the pollen so you can use it later on different plants. A friend of mine wipes some all over a q-tip then stores it in the fridge for later. You can freeze it too if you do it right. 

As soon as I buy a new house I'll get back into seed production, pheno chasing and crosses. Right now I have to build up my reserves. I only have about 2 ounces left to last me the next month. Yikes.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

My Bhodi b**ch is real heffer!!! The stud was tall, dark, and smelled better than a female. Pretty boy meets Big Bertha...hope the babies don't look like T-bone.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you pollinate just a branch the rest of the plant will still be perfect, I did it very often. The pollinated branch is sometimes already dropping seeds before the bud is ready, does slow it down a teeny bit, but quality on the sensi bud is just fine
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, in that first generation already you have so many individuals to choose from. For each seed you don't pop you miss out on a possibility. And you don't know what a boy brings to the table unless you use the pollen, same for girls you just don't know what traits they are going to pass on... So you have to cross each possible mum to a few dads, and each dad to a few moms. Then you have to grow out and smoke quite a few girls off each cross to see what the babies do. If you have moms or dads from other gene stock that you KNOW the dominant/recessive traits for and what they pass on, this can help you figure out what the prospective parents do a lot quicker. Way I see it, selection of parents for the first BX can take years. In the process, you have to hang onto ever single plant in clone form and keep track and so on. That's why GOOD IBL's like Soma's gear are so special.


Soma doesn't have any IBL's. Inbread line, thats crossing a strain with itself. Like old school master kush is an ibl. hindu kush x hindu kush. Soma Rockbud is Skunk x Big Skunk Korean x Afghani x Afghani Hawaiian


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

Will stressing the plant while she's beginning to produce seeds (early from male) have any effect on seed quality. I've never seen or heard about it, but what if a seed making mom also goes hermy?!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 24, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Will stressing the plant while she's beginning to produce seeds (early from male) have any effect on seed quality. I've never seen or heard about it, but what if a seed making mom also goes hermy?!


I don't know. I have a theory about fem pollen from hermies. If the male flowers grow at the end of flower they will be more fem pollen rather than at the beginning of flower. I'm sure just like flowering females, any stress during 12/12 is no good.

watch some weed nerd (subcool) episodes on you tube. Check out the breeders section here.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I don't know. I have a theory about fem pollen from hermies. If the male flowers grow at the end of flower they will be more fem pollen rather than at the beginning of flower. I'm sure just like flowering females, any stress during 12/12 is no good.
> 
> watch some weed nerd (subcool) episodes on you tube. Check out the breeders section here.


Yeah, but I only like you guys and my selective threads. Just ask Ham how I tend to rub people at first , or scroll through last couple of pages on Bodhi thread


----------



## hyroot (Jan 24, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Yeah, but I only like you guys and my selective threads. Just ask Ham how I tend to rub people at first , or scroll through last couple of pages on Bodhi thread


at least read an watch. You don't have to comment. Like most in these threads I read as much as I can about botany and horticulture. I enjoy all types of grow videos.


also I can't help but keep laughing everytime I see your baby picture.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 24, 2014)

Trousers wants to share






Positive vibrations to all the Organic Bros.
I've been drinking delicious DIPAS, smoking one of my organic crosses and generally enjoying life. 
You can legally get top notch, A+ beer and cannabis genetics within a few miles of my house. Shit is getting better. 
The wife just poured me some of her birthday present, Angels Envy Bourbon. Not too shabby, just needs a tiny bit of water to open. 

*Gonna preach a bit*:
I recently read a garbage study that links schizophrenia with marijuana use. So many people are taking this as an implication that marijuana causes schizophrenia. 
The percent of people that have schizophrenia has been pretty much a constant since they kept track. 
Since the 1950s until now the percent of the population that has schizophrenia has remained fairly constant. 
The amount of people that use marijuana has skyrocketed since the 1950s.
If schizophrenia were caused by marijuana use, wouldn't we see a corresponding rise in schizophrenia?

The more cannabis is studied the better. 










6 girls vegging under LEDs taken through blue and brown sunglasses. 
From the bottom right going clockwise:
Blueberry
Skunkberry
Pineapple Express
Hindu Kush
Jedi Death Star
Sensi Star

The Blueberry is a sativa pheno available from a dispensary, I can get it any time. We will see how good it is. It comes highly recommended.
They actually label it "Blueberry INDICA" The leaves are so thin people would ask if it is a sativa. They are almost as thin as Mexican sativa leaves. 


Listening to this tight now.

[video=youtube;OBUF3UoOvoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBUF3UoOvoI[/video]

Up next:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BSwbhZFBkA


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 24, 2014)

Love the view into your mode T.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;xtbYOjj3IBg]http://youtu.be/xtbYOjj3IBg[/video]


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 25, 2014)

You guys are a big pick me up these days. Thanks my brothers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 25, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Soma doesn't have any IBL's. Inbread line, thats crossing a strain with itself. Like old school master kush is an ibl. hindu kush x hindu kush. Soma Rockbud is Skunk x Big Skunk Korean x Afghani x Afghani Hawaiian


NYCD got back crossed twice according to his site after the Hawaiian got added. Inbred, not a lot like Swerve but just enough to make it perfect...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 25, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Will stressing the plant while she's beginning to produce seeds (early from male) have any effect on seed quality. I've never seen or heard about it, but what if a seed making mom also goes hermy?!


Well my personal opinion is the healthier the plant the better always. Never thought about herm flowers on seed moms. Good question.



RedCarpetMatches said:


> Yeah, but I only like you guys and my selective threads. Just ask Ham how I tend to rub people at first , or scroll through last couple of pages on Bodhi thread


LOL... Yup.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 25, 2014)

I built a ghetto composter out of a trash can by screwing some paddles in the sides and drain holes in the bottom. I put some maple leaves moss and a bit of nettle in there. This weekend I'm going to harvest some seaweed to add. Should I grab a salmon to put in there? Also finally looked up horsetail. That shit grows everywhere just not right now.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 25, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I built a ghetto composter out of a trash can by screwing some paddles in the sides and drain holes in the bottom. I put some maple leaves moss and a bit of nettle in there. This weekend I'm going to harvest some seaweed to add. Should I grab a salmon to put in there? Also finally looked up horsetail. That shit grows everywhere just not right now.


No protein or dairy. Just brown and green. You said yo have a bunch of lavender near you right? That'll be some awesome compost!!! Look into the rice wash serum to speed things up, along with cow poo, throwing in some worms, etc. If you have a lot of meat to use, maybe also look into "Brokashi" lol.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 25, 2014)

I do got some lacto-b. Why no fish? "Brokashi"seems cool, even cooler than brodocking.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 25, 2014)

Red










That will do pig... That will do


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 26, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it pyfoot. You'll see me on the you tube comments shortly.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 26, 2014)

It is very interesting how having a few women call you to offer to talk can make one feel so much better and how it stops the old brain from running in the red. Weird. Is there light at the end of the tunnel? Maybe.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 26, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost died laughing. Owwww my stomach.

Mate if mine gave me some herb he grew. He calls it 'glitch'. I swear it reduces your memory and attention span to around 5 seconds. Brutal mind crusher. Tastes like banana medicine and smells like it too. Scary reefer lol


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 26, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It is very interesting how having a few women call you to offer to talk can make one feel so much better and how it stops the old brain from running in the red. Weird. Is there light at the end of the tunnel? Maybe.


Few women is a good thing!!! And absoulutely! That's still a few more than hyrootbound.

My Cornerstone gal, dubbed Cunt, took a little too well to first super crop. Now I really bent this Cunt over toward my big bulb.
View attachment 2974817View attachment 2974818View attachment 2974819
Here's some CMH vert soft core porn...
View attachment 2974820
Trying to get better at camera settings. Have you guys ever heard this one....HELP how much longer?! Trichs are coming along nicely, prob another 3-4 weeks.
View attachment 2974821View attachment 2974826View attachment 2974827


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 26, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It is very interesting how having a few women call you to offer to talk can make one feel so much better and how it stops the old brain from running in the red. Weird. Is there light at the end of the tunnel? Maybe.


Glad to hear you're at least searching for a light now. As long as you keep looking brother, I know you'll find it! You have been such a large inspiration to us, we're not gonna leave you alone until you're back to the old you. Take a small hit of your killer sats, and plan out your Victory Garden.  Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 26, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Glad to hear you're at least searching for a light now. As long as you keep looking brother, I know you'll find it! You have been such a large inspiration to us, we're not gonna leave you alone until you're back to the old you. Take a small hit of your killer sats, and plan out your Victory Garden.  Myco


I did exactly that. I smoked half a blunt of OBR and wow that is intense. I almost crawled out of my skin for 10 mins while smiling the whole time. Now it is just a sweet high that makes you happy. Good medicine. I needed this.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 26, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I did exactly that. I smoked half a blunt of OBR and wow that is intense. I almost crawled out of my skin for 10 mins while smiling the whole time. Now it is just a sweet high that makes you happy. Good medicine. I needed this.


You are like a friggin soldier mate  Badass, like JD says, Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 26, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Few women is a good thing!!! And absoulutely! That's still a few more than hyrootbound.
> 
> My Cornerstone gal, dubbed Cunt, took a little too well to first super crop. Now I really bent this Cunt over toward my big bulb.
> View attachment 2974817View attachment 2974818View attachment 2974819
> ...


Isn't the point of vert to trick the side of the plant to react as if it was the canopy? Why supercrop so hard? And you should be ready to harvest in 3.21 days give or take a month and 3/4.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 27, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Isn't the point of vert to trick the side of the plant to react as if it was the canopy? Why supercrop so hard? And you should be ready to harvest in 3.21 days give or take a month and 3/4.


Good point! I supercrop no matter the set up. Creates a 'super highway' from the healed knuckle and good for even canopy. In my case, the plant will grow towards light naturally, so I gave it a little head start. While the branch is healing, the auxins will be distributed to the other tops and branches. I'll post pics afterwards, it worked well on my other plant. 

This is just the beginning of my vert. Want to get my feet wet. Just 12/12fs 'autos' ATM. I'm veggging now so I can have 2 layers with a light mover.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 27, 2014)

Why not just LST with that bulb above the plants? You are losing so much floor space there and you don't have a high roof either...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, I must not be bitter.....LOL.....but at this juncture,
for my Brother's sake, I sent him a copy of "Indian Summer"
by the cool, old acoustic progressive band "Audience".

It includes the lyric:

Our friends say we ought to marry
I smile and I shake my head
One wife will make you happy
Two will make you dead.

Ho....I apologize, but I am in the ninth and going down on this front,
as far as I can tell, so I am no one to emulate, relationship-wise.

JD

P.S. Re-listening to the song, it is actually a relatively positive number,
with a first verse that sounds like good advice:


> Friends say to take it easy
> I won't and they wonder why
> I can't give up that easy
> Lay me down and die


[video=youtube;53Gak1-oCOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53Gak1-oCOs[/video]


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey GG! It took a a few days of popping in and out of here to read up but was well worth it. Thanks for the time you took and take here. Great grows!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 27, 2014)

twistedentities said:


> Hey GG! It took a a few days of popping in and out of here to read up but was well worth it. Thanks for the time you took and take here. Great grows!


It's really this great group of guys. All are masters and are very humble and willing to share. Hang around and join up.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Why not just LST with that bulb above the plants? You are losing so much floor space there and you don't have a high roof either...


It's all screwed up right now, with all these bloody wankin' bushes. Went with 12/12 from seed cuz I'm all out! With vert you have a huge dead spot on top and another one on bottom...hence floor space. I was turning plants once a week, and they look nice and mostly uniform. I don't want to turn pots, so that's why I SC'd a couple toward side of bulb (where the most light is). I prefer super cropping over scrog and LST. Don't want to tie down or have my movement restricted. I ultimately want 2 rows surrounding bulb in a circle, 16" from bulb, 3' light mover, and *no* gaps...all green around bulb. The tent is 7' so I should be okay. I just have to get these sprouts off to good start in veg. If the cropping doesn't work like planned, I'll definitely switch to a scrog circle around bulb. Fun, new, and exciting...like Gand's future!

I might just throw in a reflector with 400w HPS today, but I'd hate to change the lighting. These plants are going to be covered in trichs with this bulb.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 27, 2014)

you shouldn't super crop with 12./12 fs or top. just tie down once or twice. ie lst you don't want to cause any stress. that will result in yield suffering.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd say it's more of a medium stress. Between the living soil, refreshing teas, full spectrum, 72 degree perfect days...their life can't be too stressful. Ironically, my biggest girl is the snapped one. Mooseknuckles the size of Hy's lay-bee-ah  lol.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 27, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It is very interesting how having a few women call you to offer to talk can make one feel so much better and how it stops the old brain from running in the red. Weird. Is there light at the end of the tunnel? Maybe.




It gets really bad and then it gets better every day. 

Try this:

When you get in bed at night, think of 3 positive things you did that day. 
It can be something good you did for yourself, something good you did for someone else. Made myself a nutritious dinner, read a book for a while, played an instrument...
Opened the door at the market for someone counts, it does not have to be epic. 

3 positive things then go to sleep. Money back guarantee it will help a bit.
Our minds are more powerful than we can imagine. 
Good on You G.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you Trousers. I am in on this advice. Now I need to learn how not to talk to the prick and be abused. 



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Trousers again.



*


----------



## May11th (Jan 27, 2014)

Bro I got some caramelo that will cheer you up. I've been a Lil bummed lately and the euphoria the strain has puts me in a happy place. I been busy thinking about my next setup . I'm going to buy seeds this weekend. I want some pre 98 bubba, c99, pineapple express or chunk, lsd, sour tangie, white widow, I have a list. Going to buy singles and see what happens. Popping 8 seeds every 3 weeks. Getting my perpetual back in order. Plan to yield 16zips in that 3 weeks time. Yr round. I been smoking nearly a .25 oz a day and loving it .


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 28, 2014)

You'll love the C99 May, just an uplifting all day smoke. Go heavy with her, and she'll leave you wondering what the hell you were just doing. You ever get up, and walk in to another room, and then suddenly forget why. Yeah she'll do that to you all day. You'll at least laugh it off, and not get mad about it, LOL. Your perpetual sounds killer bro, 16 zips every 3 weeks, hells yea. Keep killin it May, nice job bro.  Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 28, 2014)

May11th said:


> Bro I got some caramelo that will cheer you up. I've been a Lil bummed lately and the euphoria the strain has puts me in a happy place. I been busy thinking about my next setup . I'm going to buy seeds this weekend. I want some pre 98 bubba, c99, pineapple express or chunk, lsd, sour tangie, white widow, I have a list. Going to buy singles and see what happens. Popping 8 seeds every 3 weeks. Getting my perpetual back in order. Plan to yield 16zips in that 3 weeks time. Yr round. I been smoking nearly a .25 oz a day and loving it .


Can't go wrong with those strains.


----------



## prosperian (Jan 28, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> You ever get up, and walk in to another room, and then suddenly forget why. Yeah she'll do that to you all day. You'll at least laugh it off, and not get mad about it, LOL.


Funny, I had a similar experience last night Myco when trying to light a fire after smoking something similar. I went into that room 10-12 times before I actually set the fire. Kept forgetting why I was going in there. At least I found the fireplace, have to be grateful for that! 

Have a great day guys!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 28, 2014)

^^^^ i did the same thing the other night getting a hanger to hang up buds with. I kept walking back into the room where the buds were and was like oh yeah. I did that 3 times in a row.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 28, 2014)

prosperian said:


> Funny, I had a similar experience last night Myco when trying to light a fire after smoking something similar. I went into that room 10-12 times before I actually set the fire. Kept forgetting why I was going in there. At least I found the fireplace, have to be grateful for that!
> 
> Have a great day guys!





hyroot said:


> ^^^^ i did the same thing the other night getting a hanger to hang up buds with. I kept walking back into the room where the buds were and was like oh yeah. I did that 3 times in a row.


At least all the extra walking is good exercise, and keeps us fit, ROFL!!!  Myco


----------



## prosperian (Jan 28, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> At least all the extra walking is good exercise, and keeps us fit, ROFL!!!  Myco


Wife was getting a little annoyed, it was cold and she wanted a fire. 

I said the fire is always lit in my pants, she didn't like that response.


----------



## Slipon (Jan 28, 2014)

Wife finally get her husband to see a doctor, the doctor tells him that he have a hart problem and want to talk with the wife under 4 eyes, doctor tell her to take extra specially care of him, make him nice home made food and give him plenty of attention and he might have a change to survive, later in the car home the husband ask what the doctor said, the wife tells him, your going to die !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 28, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thank you Trousers. I am in on this advice. Now I need to learn how not to talk to the prick and be abused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't beat yourself up over wanting to talk to her. That's a perfectly normal part of this. Jesus, you spent 26 years with her and raised children together. Things can't just stop on a dime. If she expects that then she is in the wrong and needs to give her head a shake. I promise you things will get better. You will look back on this one day and be thankful that you did not spend the rest of your life with someone who doesn't appreciate you for who you are.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks st0w. I appreciate that. She is a cold hearted fucker. She is calling all the communication shots.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 28, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thanks st0w. I appreciate that. She is a cold hearted fucker. She is calling all the communication shots.


She knows your weak points and is gonna put the fingers right on them. I hate being frustrated it is the worst feeling, urgh. Mate of mine's ex put him through the following in one year if this makes you feel better: left him out the blue, young kids. Ratted him out to cops. Accused him,of giving her STD's, his tests come back negative she tells everybody the opposite, on the day his girlfriend arrives from another country. 

As long as things are even half civil, at this point it is something you can both be proud of. As long as things don't escalate into ugly, well done brother.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's some pics of me bending some girls over...
2 days later and 'Chunt' still can't walk or shite right. 'Big Bodhi Burtha' in 2nd pic is full recovered after 4 days. Who can spot four leaf clover in third pic?
View attachment 2977256View attachment 2977259View attachment 2977264

I'll prob be in your shoes soon Gand. Marriage is a joke these days. I only hope she just leaves, and lets me see the kids. Time to get some 'strange' now brother. Take your mind off everything for a good 5 min


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 28, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> She knows your weak points and is gonna put the fingers right on them. I hate being frustrated it is the worst feeling, urgh. Mate of mine's ex put him through the following in one year if this makes you feel better: left him out the blue, young kids. Ratted him out to cops. Accused him,of giving her STD's, his tests come back negative she tells everybody the opposite, on the day his girlfriend arrives from another country.
> 
> As long as things are even half civil, at this point it is something you can both be proud of. As long as things don't escalate into ugly, well done brother.


I'll happily embrace ugly. I thrive in that shit.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 28, 2014)

I am here for you Red. I would not wish this shit on anybody. The more I talk to her the more I realize what an asshole she is. I guess 3 homes, a Range Rover Sport, a BMW z4, and endless money was not good enough for her. Mind you I am a prick when people fuck with me. I'll take my share of the blame. I own that shit. I never draw first blood but when it's drawn look the fuck out. 

Your pics are great. Everything is so green on this thread. Way to go boys.


----------



## prosperian (Jan 28, 2014)

Wives, gotta love 'em cause we don't have enough organic soil to bury them.

_"No man that's just EWC, my wife is on vacation, I swear."_


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 28, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am here for you Red. I would not wish this shit on anybody. The more I talk to her the more I realize what an asshole she is. I guess 3 homes, a Range Rover Sport, a BMW z4, and endless money was not good enough for her. Mind you I am a prick when people fuck with me. I'll take my share of the blame. I own that shit. I never draw first blood but when it's drawn look the fuck out.
> 
> Your pics are great. Everything is so green on this thread. Way to go boys.


Note to self: Don't piss Gandalf off.


----------



## May11th (Jan 28, 2014)

Gandalf. You could be like my friend and have to split the bills after diverse 50/50, he went and got a 120,000 car lol and racked up the cc at strip clubsto let her ssee it . He caught her cheating w a older man and threw him down the stairs and humiliated her by taping it all on his phone.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 28, 2014)

May11th said:


> Gandalf. You could be like my friend and have to split the bills after diverse 50/50, he went and got a 120,000 car lol and racked up the cc at strip clubsto let her ssee it . He caught her cheating w a older man and threw him down the stairs and humiliated her by taping it all on his phone.


That whole paragraph is so sig worthy! Anybody have room? Damn May, you're a funny MoFo. See everyone, shit can always be worse.  Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 28, 2014)

I may end up with a new product.....bitch emulsion.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's a new Barbie.


Maybe she'll try to mess with the chainsaw, and have her an accident. Myco


----------



## Javadog (Jan 28, 2014)

View attachment 2977570

I love it!

JD


----------



## May11th (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's a sneak at what I been doing. Right here I have 6 vegging plants at 1 month veg, 2 weeks in baby clone stage and they were all root bound from having them in 1 gal pots. Crazy white tangled roots through, not the best I've seen tho I go so I may try out great white myco, been running roots oregonism, anywho back to the plants, I have 3 blueberries and 3 of the seedlings I started that I made, blueberry X lavender, I thought about calling it the Mayor. It's a very indica strain and looks to have 3 of the same looking phenos. Loving it so far just not feeding it enough but it's now in 3 gals of organic goodness. Just made me a vortex and and a cheap bubble bucket for a organics dwc mom, it's a newly rooted bd that just was put in last night. She is in 1 gal of aloe water, 2 tablespoons of roots oregonism, 1 cup of vegging tea. I'll show you guys flowering tomorrow, getting really busy around here.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 28, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am here for you Red. I would not wish this shit on anybody. The more I talk to her the more I realize what an asshole she is. I guess 3 homes, a Range Rover Sport, a BMW z4, and endless money was not good enough for her. Mind you I am a prick when people fuck with me. I'll take my share of the blame. I own that shit. I never draw first blood but when it's drawn look the fuck out.
> 
> Your pics are great. Everything is so green on this thread. Way to go boys.


Oh hell yeah. Same here, I don't like picking fights but if somebody WANTS one then this is no problem. But it us a wise 'political' move to use charisma as a weapon at this point. Thing is, you are going to have people from your past concerned about both of you, best to be easy to get along with. In these matters it is always charisma that wins. 

Sometimes playing dirty means not playing at all, that way your opponent us left with no power


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jan 29, 2014)

Wish I had the time to read this whole thread lmfao


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 29, 2014)

i grow everglades bud said:


> Wish I had the time to read this whole thread lmfao


If you do, we can take no responsibility for any mental scarring. Particularly Red. And when you get to the part about balloon knots and trombones let me know.


----------



## May11th (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's plant 1 of bc bud depot bc blueberry male X delicious seeds caramelo female, it's 1 month ,1 week old now in a 3 gal pot. She shows traits of both parents, she is very indica and a very nice structure. I will soon play with her structure and train her to be a wide heffa.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 29, 2014)

Can't wait to get my light mover!!! I might set it for 4 1/2 inches and connect a pocket snatch to it!


----------



## May11th (Jan 29, 2014)

Lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 29, 2014)

Has everyone else lost their ability to "like"?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/789405-like-button-temp-disabled.html


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 29, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Has everyone else lost their ability to "like"?


Yeah everyone has been freakin out about it since early this morning lol.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 29, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Yeah everyone has been freakin out about it since early this morning lol.


LIKE.... Too funny! Yeah, people love their like button. 
 Myco


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 29, 2014)

Well it's so much easier then typing out an actual respondes to a post. Just "Like" it haha.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 29, 2014)

I have to agree. 

See this is bullshit, I could have just "Like" that. Damn, I think I'm going through withdrawal. Get your shit together RIU. 

Myco


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 29, 2014)

I like the past 10 posts including my own. Funny shite Myco!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 29, 2014)

just add rep instead of like. just don't add any rep to the ginger in the room (they don't have souls...red)


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 29, 2014)

^^^dislike


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;WiHI_TZF3n4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiHI_TZF3n4[/video]


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2014)

hyroot said:


> just add rep instead of like. just don't add any rep to the ginger in the room (they don't have souls...red)


lmao i love it so funny.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;7P6CZva4Ow0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P6CZva4Ow0[/video]


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 29, 2014)

Classic! I use an umbrella in my tent!!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 29, 2014)

Well boys I am back in the game. Funny story. I met the hottest lady my age tonight at the ski lodge. The chances of such an encounter are so slim where I live it is not even funny. For her to be there and be single and my age is so insane it is off the charts. I did not even know there were women out there my age this hot. We talked for a half hour and it was very easy. She is cool as hell. Very, very cool. I met her oldest son and his girlfriend. As she was leaving I asked her out for coffee. It was way forward. She did not say yes but she said why don't we see other out and here first. It felt right. I am going to lay back for awhile. I don't want to scare her. My point is this is the best I have felt in a long time. My mind has slowed about 70%. I have a few female friends who know her very well. They will vouch for me in a very huge way.

This lady is sexy. Damn. My wife can fuck off. Thank you for giving me a shot at this lady asshole. I can't tell you guys how excited I am to see where this goes. I dated a stripper for my college years at the old cowshoe, , when I was playing football. She was smoking hot. I mean when we went out anywhere in public she stole the show. I am high as shit by the way. I mean the old me high. Yum. Yum. LA Haze. 

Anyway.....the woman I met today is what the stripper would have looked like at my age. Yeah. She blew my mind. If my mind does turn to the evil bitch all I do is think of this lady. Pure antidote. I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all of your incredible support throughout what has been some of the darkest moments I have ever endured. I know I have much more to go through but what happened tonight was a sign that I will be ok. Perhaps better. One of you said that I would learn so much about myself through this. Man how true that is. This shit will put hair on your chest. 

You guys are the best. Thanks again. 

Can you believe you don't get to like this one?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 29, 2014)

Ugh I love cougars...she's prob gonna rock the dust off those bearded balls! You lucky free MF! You don't know how good you got it to have another chance. Keep us posted with pics and vids please lol.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 29, 2014)

Gandalf thats good to hear or read or what ever lol. Thats a faster turn around than my garden. have fun..


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 29, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Ugh I love cougars...she's prob gonna rock the dust off those bearded balls! You lucky free MF! You don't know how good you got it to have another chance. Keep us posted with pics and vids please lol.





hyroot said:


> Gandalf thats good to hear or read or what ever lol. Thats a faster turn around than my garden. have fun..


This is more like a project.


----------



## May11th (Jan 29, 2014)

Hell yeah gandalf. That's something to stay bright about. Stay positive and positive things will happen. As they are. Karma Is a bitch. I once had a shot a extremely sexy straight out of hs , brunette w big big boobs, was drunk in a pool w my step sister, she had friends over and one of them must of actually thought I was attractive, she was smoking hot and I wasn't single. If I were I would of fucked every hole in her body till each of them bled lol I have a lot of self control at least but I sometimes fantasize what it could of been like, if I ever ever become single again I hope I would have a chance but until then my lady makes me pretty happy and is very good looking herself but after 10 yrs of being together you don't have that rabbit sex frenzy you once had, I would love to find that again with her , I guess life has been busy and there are more important things than a piece of ass.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 29, 2014)

^^^^Did Red hack your profile


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 29, 2014)

We're roomies bro. I banged em all including Gay 11...wrong place at the wrong time. Prison style condom (rubber glove).


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jan 29, 2014)

Damn this thread is rollin. Glad to hear Gand. Play it cool,man. Dutch rudders are ok on the first date btw. Balloon knots and rusty trombones are the only remarkable posts I've made here and I'm ok with that. My stupid cheapo t8 from walmart gave up after 100 hours. I need to get my taxes done so I might be able to buy better stuff. Maybe.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 29, 2014)

Very cool Gandalf! 

Whenever He closes a door, He opens a window.

:0)

JD


----------



## May11th (Jan 30, 2014)

Steelheader, this thread is always hopping , even when it's chill. 

Hyroot. , sounds like something red what say lol he would be fun to go drinkin with. I don't drink anymore , I just get retarded high when I can and draw up grow rooms lol I can't wait to get a new place , I'll build a teched out grow. I like those lighting you have too btw , is the agromax brand any good, I saw them for half the price on htg, I do know you get what you pay for I'm actually seeing that my yields are going up w co2, I need to get a good controller and co2 setpp, I have a aluminum 35lb tank. Going to go buy a 100 gal propane tank too, I hate having 5 go get propane every 4'5 days w a 20 gal. 


Red, I need your input on what size pump is needed to supply a good 20 gals of water in a vortex brewer and how do I keep it from foaming lol shit found a few cracks in my lids and sploozed out. Nasty fish emulsion shit too , gagagagag, so I have a 32 gal container I can use and was thinking on how to build a good vortex that will have good velocity and water flow , I was thinking the drain pipecould be ssomething like 2 inches or larger , then the air lift pipe could be 1-1.5 , I have built some narly motors and understand how to make port velocity and how to make a good venturi but you know more about this that I do. If the engine building stuff carries over then sweet. I have a 70lpm pump on hand but was looking for something more quiet a pondpump maybe. Man I wish yof and I could exchange numbers sometime without worry.

catch ya later guys. I need to start renovating my area. Throwing down some white plastic on walls and floors and going ham.


----------



## May11th (Jan 30, 2014)

If none of what i say makes sense , I blame the herb, it's pretty fire even from a sloppy grower.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 30, 2014)

May11th said:


> Hell yeah gandalf. That's something to stay bright about. Stay positive and positive things will happen. As they are. Karma Is a bitch. I once had a shot a extremely sexy straight out of hs , brunette w big big boobs, was drunk in a pool w my step sister, she had friends over and one of them must of actually thought I was attractive, she was smoking hot and I wasn't single. If I were I would of fucked every hole in her body till each of them bled lol I have a lot of self control at least but I sometimes fantasize what it could of been like, if I ever ever become single again I hope I would have a chance but until then my lady makes me pretty happy and is very good looking herself but after 10 yrs of being together you don't have that rabbit sex frenzy you once had, I would love to find that again with her , I guess life has been busy and there are more important things than a piece of ass.



LIKE.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 30, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Damn this thread is rollin. Glad to hear Gand. Play it cool,man. Dutch rudders are ok on the first date btw. Balloon knots and rusty trombones are the only remarkable posts I've made here and I'm ok with that. My stupid cheapo t8 from walmart gave up after 100 hours. I need to get my taxes done so I might be able to buy better stuff. Maybe.



I had to look that one up. Dutch Rudder. Man I'll be beyond happy right now everytime she just talks to me.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 30, 2014)

May11th said:


> Steelheader, this thread is always hopping , even when it's chill.
> 
> Hyroot. , sounds like something red what say lol he would be fun to go drinkin with. I don't drink anymore , I just get retarded high when I can and draw up grow rooms lol I can't wait to get a new place , I'll build a teched out grow. I like those lighting you have too btw , is the agromax brand any good, I saw them for half the price on htg, I do know you get what you pay for I'm actually seeing that my yields are going up w co2, I need to get a good controller and co2 setpp, I have a aluminum 35lb tank. Going to go buy a 100 gal propane tank too, I hate having 5 go get propane every 4'5 days w a 20 gal.
> 
> ...


Holy shit May. Boom. Looking great. I hate it when I splooze the fish.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 30, 2014)

Gay 11, I will not speak to you until you get that wrinkled up foil shit off the walls  !!! Drives me nuts lol. I'm working on my own vortex ATM with just a 3/4" ID PVC pipe. Using a drainhole and grommet on bottom of bucket with and an airlift. I have a cool way of supplying air to bottom of airlift. Comes out of top to the side of bucket and creates a vortex all the down to drain. That's with just a shitty 20LPM on a 5 gal bucket. I propped it on a milk crate...still a work in progress. You can create a venturi with the 'T' that leads to the final open/close valve. Lets see...you'll want around 1.6 CFM for 20 gal...you only need a 40LPM pump  I'll revive my thread with pics when I get my bigger pump here soon. I'll just use 1" ID PVC pipe prob.


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 30, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Well boys I am back in the game. Funny story. I met the hottest lady my age tonight at the ski lodge. The chances of such an encounter are so slim where I live it is not even funny. For her to be there and be single and my age is so insane it is off the charts. I did not even know there were women out there my age this hot. We talked for a half hour and it was very easy. She is cool as hell. Very, very cool. I met her oldest son and his girlfriend. As she was leaving I asked her out for coffee. It was way forward. She did not say yes but she said why don't we see other out and here first. It felt right. I am going to lay back for awhile. I don't want to scare her. My point is this is the best I have felt in a long time. My mind has slowed about 70%. I have a few female friends who know her very well. They will vouch for me in a very huge way.
> 
> This lady is sexy. Damn. My wife can fuck off. Thank you for giving me a shot at this lady asshole. I can't tell you guys how excited I am to see where this goes. I dated a stripper for my college years at the old cowshoe, , when I was playing football. She was smoking hot. I mean when we went out anywhere in public she stole the show. I am high as shit by the way. I mean the old me high. Yum. Yum. LA Haze.
> 
> ...


Piss all over RIU! Like!!!!!!!!!

That's so friggin awesome GdG. It was only a matter of time. Glad to hear you got your smoke on too, about time, LOL. You're in for some of the best times of your life now, enjoy every second bro. Out getting strange, oh how I miss that excitement. 
 Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Myco. It is insane how things happen. I look forward to seeing what may happen. I am certainly in no rush whatsoever. I need to continue to screw my head on straight and focus on me and the kids. The wife tried to beat me up this morning with two hours of texting. I think she is shitting herself right now since my responses were more of a fuck you attitude rather than the old wounded duck guy who only wanted to put things back together. And to top it off this lady I met is so damn hot and so cool. It's very weird how things work out. I feel like a kid again. I have not felt like this since I was in my mid to late teens.  Could it be that I can move forward? I think so.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 30, 2014)

I got one of my flowering plants about 40 days into flower. Would top dressing with a couple cups of ewc in a 3g pot do any benefit at this point?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 30, 2014)

That's great to hear gand! I'm very happy for you bud. I don't want to come off like Dr Ruth here, but I do have some advice regarding your new lady friend: Don't compare her to your ex. I know it sounds stupid to think that you will do that, but you will. You became accustomed to your ex-wife and how she went about things. Your conversations, her habits, sex, her smile, etc. 26 years of repetition drilled in to your head. This new gal will be different. Different is good. Make a conscious effort to appreciate the new things that she brings to the table. Step outside of your comfort zone and don't let old habits hold you back.

I hope that this new relationship brings you happiness and excitement ...... or at the very least I hope you get lil-gand wet. Playing 5 on 1 (old hockey term .... think about it) in front of a computer screen gets old real fast.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's great to hear gand! I'm very happy for you bud. I don't want to come off like Dr Ruth here, but I do have some advice regarding your new lady friend: Don't compare her to your ex. I know it sounds stupid to think that you will do that, but you will. You became accustomed to your ex-wife and how she went about things. Your conversations, her habits, sex, her smile, etc. 26 years of repetition drilled in to your head. This new gal will be different. Different is good. Make a conscious effort to appreciate the new things that she brings to the table. Step outside of your comfort zone and don't let old habits hold you back.
> 
> I hope that this new relationship brings you happiness and excitement ...... or at the very least I hope you get lil-gand wet. Playing 5 on 1 (old hockey term .... think about it) in front of a computer screen gets old real fast.


I am looking forward to what new things may come my way. I honestly want an entirely new experience. My ex was a huge pain in the ass who thought her way was the only way. That got old. I hope I get to learn new things. 5 on 1 is a tough game.  Thanks st0w.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 30, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I got one of my flowering plants about 40 days into flower. Would top dressing with a couple cups of ewc in a 3g pot do any benefit at this point?


I think its cool. I have done this a lot. Go for it.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 30, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Well boys I am back in the game.




If I could, I would like the fuck out of this post. Good on you G.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 30, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I think its cool. I have done this a lot. Go for it.



Alright cool. Thanks for the response.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jan 30, 2014)

Trousers said:


> If I could, I would like the fuck out of this post. Good on you G.



Thanks Trousers.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 31, 2014)

Gandalf, you are finally using the word 'ex' and that us good. Holy fuck you are doing great man. Once again, Sir, you are an inspiration. Keep kicking ass.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm currently following the 'it's cheaper to keep her' as long as I can. 

She'll get what she deserves Gand. Karma's a bitch...but nice if your nice


----------



## May11th (Jan 31, 2014)

Bc bud depot bc blueberry, 10 gal smart pot, supercoco mix , it'd a trooper, can withstand highs in 90s and lows in high 20s is at 8.5 weeks now and is ready to cut whenever I am, I'm waiting on a few more amber trics. She has been a breeze to grow, likes her nutes strong and very very good producer, this was my first round with her and she survived the wrath , I predict huge yields from her offspring but I'm sure if I like her due to her unpleasant smell, I swear it smells like old grandma breathe , it smokes very well, I took samples at 7 weeks and was very happy with the smoothness and taste and the aroma it put in a room was quite pleasant, no need to stake her up, she has a big fat stalk and any branches with bud are equally thick. I want to grow her outdoors and I would love to share some phenos with all of you.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice pics May. Bet that's some killer sleep meds. Do you lose feeling in your toes when you smoke. Is that Dutch?


----------



## May11th (Jan 31, 2014)

Lmao red. Your rep comments cracks me up, thank god I know your super sarcastic lol you know what red this smoke actually did make me feel tingly and tons of euphoria , it's bc bud depots bc blueberry , nothing special was done to her. Her sisters that are a month behind are super cropped and going to be very interesting to watch. I messed up so much with round 1 that it can only get better lol 

her sistas

I also have a 2 week flowering bluedream that's bag seed but straight killing it, it came from some organic Michigan herb, was uber dank and right now it looks super good , started her at 18inches she is now 36-40, stretching like crazy but stacking buds terrifically as she goes. She was overfed a Lil so has some potassium lockout but gave her some coconut/aloe water and just gave her some straight water, all my stuff is in 7 gals or larger now. We'll besides one small 5 gal indica caramelo. I figure they never had a deep root system for me so I'll see how it goes. I'm stoked because she is just going with ease. I think I've done enough study and reading now to have a dialed in program somewhat. At least for me. Right now I'm pretty happy with making fine tweaks,I actually might have time to go back to college now since I'm not studying marij ana 6 hours a day. Whooooo. 


Later all and bless everyone, hopeyou all have a good weekend. And post some fducking pics, me and red are the shitty growers and we been posting stuff lol


----------



## May11th (Jan 31, 2014)

60,000 views gandalf. I think you need a YouTube channel. Hyroot needs to update more and if I were a legal beagle I would . I would show you guys my methods of sperm extraction lol jk yuck.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 31, 2014)

*your girls look good. "like button"


*I did my last update a few days ago with a video. Plants have already been chopped.. I've been cleaning the flower room and spreading out lights and doing transplants... so veg mode for another week or so then flowering begins.. I'm anxious for the next batch. I'ma have some big ole trees.. They're already taller than the batch that recently got chopped.
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRHW_gAJfw8*

It's funny and weird. I keep coming across pics of Red when he was young..


----------



## May11th (Jan 31, 2014)

Fat kiddie red on a unicorn.classic. # Michiganshirt


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 31, 2014)

hyroot said:


>


Hater's gonna hate!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 31, 2014)

Think you already posted that hyoffshwag. Get some new material.


----------



## hyroot (Jan 31, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Think you already posted that hyoffshwag. Get some new material.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 31, 2014)

LMFAO!!!! Good one hyheels!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 31, 2014)

May11th said:


> View attachment 2980165View attachment 2980162View attachment 2980163View attachment 2980164View attachment 2980166View attachment 2980166Bc bud depot bc blueberry, 10 gal smart pot, supercoco mix , it'd a trooper, can withstand highs in 90s and lows in high 20s is at 8.5 weeks now and is ready to cut whenever I am, I'm waiting on a few more amber trics. She has been a breeze to grow, likes her nutes strong and very very good producer, this was my first round with her and she survived the wrath , I predict huge yields from her offspring but I'm sure if I like her due to her unpleasant smell,* I swear it smells like old grandma breathe* , it smokes very well, I took samples at 7 weeks and was very happy with the smoothness and taste and the aroma it put in a room was quite pleasant, no need to stake her up, she has a big fat stalk and any branches with bud are equally thick. I want to grow her outdoors and I would love to share some phenos with all of you.
> 
> View attachment 2980162View attachment 2980163View attachment 2980164View attachment 2980165



LOL May! Old grandma breath?

If growing doesn't work out for you you could write pot reviews for high times.


----------



## May11th (Jan 31, 2014)

Could you tell them that stow. I would be the next organic editor but not speak out my ass. Ed rosenthal imo is outdated old useless info like gorge cervantes. I love reading skunk because the Rev is one of us.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 31, 2014)

I went organic when I quit going to hydro stores and started a worm bin!!! Fuck those poison middlemen. I'd stop growing before I step foot in one of those places again. Worm shit, leaves, and....oh wait...where am I going to get more coco?! 

Stow, you putting any biochar in your mix?


----------



## hyroot (Jan 31, 2014)

^^^^ go to the islands mon . climb the trees and pick you some coconuts mon. rasta fari

I got the local hydro shop here to start carrying the down to earth line and a bunch of stuff from keep it simple organics. So they should be there by next wed. They are considering building a giant worm bin to have in the store also.


----------



## May11th (Jan 31, 2014)

You know what's sweet. This hydro store is different. He is all for organics and he gives me 20% most the time so I usually get it at damn near msrp, and to pay for the extra shipping here and there isn't a problem , red don't let 1 hydro shop ruin your experience. I only go to cultivation innovations, they are located in Monroe , Michigan and also have a store in temperence. The owners name is Steve -o, he is very straight forward, young and knows how to grow killer stuff and is really cool. He grows some dank death star and deathberry.

hyroot, what do you think of down to earth hydro? Today I was given 2 new cocos I haven't tried yet, canna and down to earth, he claims canna is the best and offers it at 22 bucks a 50l, I'm going to go build me a new mix and maybe try a side by side. He tells me that he yields the most from canna, he hand feeds everyday and in 5 gal pots and yields 12 - 18 oz plant and is running the full canna line,I believe him and he always wasn't trying to sell me nothing just stating his experience which is very much believable in his case he says he can hit 2.2 gpw, he's a veteran and has no reason to lie to me because he is selling me the cheap organic bags or nutrients which I love and he knows that. It's just fun learning others tqctics, he grows in organics with his own and pretty much follows subcools mix. Anywho not that none of this matters I just felt that I would chat with yall. I'm pretty high on life right now and I hope my brothers are too . Later guys. You are the best


----------



## May11th (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a ? , are store bought coconuts chemical raised?


----------



## hyroot (Jan 31, 2014)

^^^^^^ yield mostly depends on genetics. Coco usually produces higher yields with smaller pots than soil. With rols yield can be close to hydro. Rols imo produces better quality and easier on the wallet. Easier / less work. I ran out of nutes, except for kelp meal and alfalfa meal. I have a bunch of other stuff to spend money on right now. So I'ma grab Some down to earth vegan mix. Use that with kelp and foliars. Psuagro loves that stuff. I know a few other people who swear buy it .

cana can get you good results. Just not organic. It will take a while to dial in. Nutes/medium/strains/best method. Plants grow differently and have different needs depending on nutes and lighting and environment. One of my downfalls I constantly experiment. Sometimes it screws me. Other times I have great outcomes. I've learned everything I know pretty much from trial and error. Alot of error. lol.I need to stick to one thing. This last batch I tried uncle bens method. Not one plant grew the way I wanted. Now I have all Christmas trees. 2 topped and 2 mainlined. Instead of all. Imo trees are the way to go with most strains. Anyway if you do cana. Try with one or 2 to plants. Just to make sure you like it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 1, 2014)

hyroot said:


> ^^^^^^ yield mostly depends on genetics. Coco usually produces higher yields with smaller pots than soil. With rols yield can be close to hydro. Rols imo produces better quality and easier on the wallet. Easier / less work. I ran out of nutes, except for kelp meal and alfalfa meal. I have a bunch of other stuff to spend money on right now. So I'ma grab Some down to earth vegan mix. Use that with kelp and foliars. Psuagro loves that stuff. I know a few other people who swear buy it .
> 
> cana can get you good results. Just not organic. It will take a while to dial in. Nutes/medium/strains/best method. Plants grow differently and have different needs depending on nutes and lighting and environment. One of my downfalls I constantly experiment. Sometimes it screws me. Other times I have great outcomes. I've learned everything I know pretty much from trial and error. Alot of error. lol.I need to stick to one thing. This last batch I tried uncle bens method. Not one plant grew the way I wanted. Now I have all Christmas trees. 2 topped and 2 mainlined. Instead of all. Imo trees are the way to go with most strains. Anyway if you do cana. Try with one or 2 to plants. Just to make sure you like it.


Experimentation is the only way to really educate ourselves in a practical manner. Last thing you feel while trying new stuff is bored. And I have run coco next to LOS now, same type same flowering room. I honestly only saw a difference in the one LOS pot that did not get mycos added, which was the runt after a while. LOS and coco head to head in first Gen soil, the coco did yield a bit more but bud was not nearly as dense. Flavour was great both ways us Saffas don't kill our hydro we feed and flush properly, plus my nutes are tailor made by a Chem engineer so its not half assed like GHE.

Done right soil wins hands down all factors considered.


----------



## May11th (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh no doubt, you guys are 2 very great growers and I trust everything you say. I also like experimenting, I honestly like coco alot more due to many things but I'm constantly jogging down recipes. I have a notebook that prob makes no sense to anyone but me but I do daily updates that help me correct my worms with certain strains. You know yield is nice but when I smoke I want it all, potency, taste, aroma , looks, I'm very picky with what I grow and I have no remorse tossing out a retard.heres some pics for yall. Just made a new mix with canna, general organics Alaska humus which is god awful, sticks and clay but if it works whatever. I didn't like their black gold ewc so I decided I try this until my farm gets build, man someone needs to create castings that are 100% pure not mixed with other junk. It's a sad day when you can't buy good worm shit. 


On a side not they are no longer making botanicaire blackstrap molasses. 

Another side note due to that I only had a choice of earth juice hibrix, anyone have anything to say about this stuff? 

Also sorry to bug but I just been switching up stuff and I just purchased great white mychorriziah , I use to run roots organic oregonism, I'm looking at getting the healthiest roots I can. I already implement coconut water once every 2 weeks and I haven't done it quite enough to elaborate if it's doing anything. My temps have been going crazy here lately. I do not have a stable environment. It's like living in the damn desert, hot or fuckin g cold but they aren't showing signs severe stress .


----------



## May11th (Feb 1, 2014)

Can't sleep till I get everything done in my head. Here's so recent things. I Will say I used Olivia cloning gel, I don't like to but I want to compare it against aloe. I used mr.hyroots cloning tech, first time doing it and can't wait to see how she does. Duck tape does wonders, so I have 1 clone in straight water w just Olivias cloning fell compared to a very mild coco mix with Olivias. Can't wait. Also just mainline a plant. She just grew up looking like she wanted to be trained that way.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 1, 2014)

May11th said:


> Can't sleep till I get everything done in my head. Here's so recent things. I Will say I uView attachment 2981120View attachment 2981122View attachment 2981124sed Olivia cloning gel, I don't like to but I want to compare it against aloe. I used mr.hyroots cloning tech, first time doing it and can't wait to see how she does. Duck tape does wonders, so I have 1 clone in straight water w just Olivias cloning fell compared to a very mild coco mix with Olivias. Can't wait. Also just mainline a plant. She just grew up looking like she wanted to be trained that way.
> 
> View attachment 2981113View attachment 2981116View attachment 2981117View attachment 2981125View attachment 2981126


Olivias works great for me too. Cloning is a snap. So many ways to get it done. Try soaking your cubes in Azos for 15 mins and I bet you'll find roots in 5 days. Crazy. I love what you are doing May. You are really kicking ass. Hyroot and Hamish are fucking awesome. Everyone of you guys are just killing it. I am so impressed with what you are all doing. You guys are an inspiration and I love being a small part of what you guys are up to. I am really afraid to keep things going right now with how crazy my ex is acting. She has flat out lost her mind. What an asshole.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to May11th again.



*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 1, 2014)

Been there,Gandal EXs are Trouble be safe!!!
Beech


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 1, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Been there,Gandal EXs are Trouble be safe!!!
> Beech


I agree 100%. Mother fuckers.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 1, 2014)

May you crack me up bro. I thought I was random lol. I don't like the aloe so far, but it's prob my cold environment. Clonex would explode with roots even on 1" nubs. Since I refuse to buy anymore bottles, I rigged up a bubbler I'm trying on two precious cuttings. Just an air tube, tap water, and container. I'll mist twice a day with kelp, aloe, and my last bottled product Protekt. I like your duct tape!!! I do the same thing Leroy 

I'll be starting a second gen coco mix when my minerals come in. I don't want to till it, just scratch in the minerals and top dress with VC. I have a true LOS first gen that I'm going to compare the coco too. I love my loco coco mix. Great aeration, and almost like a DTW. The often watering sucks, but the roots are massive and solid white (and covered in gnat larva lol). 

I learned a lot on the vert, big CMH, and 12/12 from start. I want to continue some 12/12fs SOG style with no training or transplanting...I learned the hard way. I really think I can hit 2-3 on each little 2 footer next go. A vert SOG gives you a ton of room for strains and breeding. I'm gonna post some crazy CMH triple headed' Gand like trich' pics later on. May, start listening to MH instead of my old mentor that I dumped


----------



## hyroot (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^^ cold temps will make rooting take longer. Try a seed heating mat. 

I have roots in 5 days with aloe. I dip the cutting straight into the leaf. no filet, no puree...


I finished transplanting everything 3 hours ago. My veg is completely empty and will be for the next week. Waiting a few days to take clones. Plus getting a bunch of new genetics next week.


I only took a pic of a one main liner . NL x og 2. probably another 7-10 days of veg.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 1, 2014)

Every single time I know about a grow got into trouble, there was an ex involved. That, or somebody ELSE's girl. Sucks dogballs Gandalf my friend, here's to hoping you can go legal ASAP. Shit that just SUCKS. You can tell her she pissed off people on a whole different continent. You set the standards around here, we need you raising the bar as you always do it pushes us to do better too


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 1, 2014)

hyroot said:


> ^^^^^ cold temps will make rooting take longer. Try a seed heating mat.
> 
> I have roots in 5 days with aloe. I dip the cutting straight into the leaf. no filet, no puree...
> 
> ...


Yeah I have a heat mat and humidity...do just as you say. She's known to be a b%&^$ to root. I axed her after 14 days...should of waited damn it. I've always wanted to try a bubbler or make a mister out of ease. Just cut n plug ya know. 

I gave a lot of thought to main lining last night, while in my alcohol and pill trance. Couldn't get off while thinking of some other woman during same old farking missionary. I personally think the first true node is the 3rd, or first 5 finger. This is where I'd top and start. I'd leave the bottom stuff until my frame is set. How and when do you guys do it? Is it better than normal topping? How much longer does it make veg time?


----------



## hyroot (Feb 1, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Yeah I have a heat mat and humidity...do just as you say. She's known to be a b%&^$ to root. I axed her after 14 days...should of waited damn it. I've always wanted to try a bubbler or make a mister out of ease. Just cut n plug ya know.
> 
> I gave a lot of thought to main lining last night, while in my alcohol and pill trance. Couldn't get off while thinking of some other woman during same old farking missionary. I personally think the first true node is the 3rd, or first 5 finger. This is where I'd top and start. I'd leave the bottom stuff until my frame is set. How and when do you guys do it? Is it better than normal topping? How much longer does it make veg time?



I wait til there are 6 nodes (full leaves) before doing anything. I think if I top a plant ever again. It will be to only main line a plant. Otherwise super cropping christmas tree's or lst and super cropping.

depending on strain. main lining veg time is 60-90 days

just go to the mainlining thread and read the tutorial in the beginning.

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 1, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I wait til there are 6 nodes (full leaves) before doing anything. I think if I top a plant ever again. It will be to only main line a plant. Otherwise super cropping christmas tree's or lst and super cropping.
> 
> depending on strain. main lining veg time is 60-90 days
> 
> ...


Is it really worth that long of veg? How many tops do you go for?


----------



## SpicySativa (Feb 1, 2014)

I did the mainline thing when I grew these CheeseQuake from seed (documented in the link below). I really like it for seed plants (when you still have symmetry), but I don't bother doing it with clones. It really made trimming a pleasure. That grow produced ZERO larf, and each branch from a given plant was nearly identical to the other seven.


https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/553529-spicysativas-cheese-quake-grow.html


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 1, 2014)

So for four tops, has anyone compared UB's vs MLg?


----------



## hyroot (Feb 1, 2014)

uB's suck. I tried that this last batch, on every single plant the 4th top barely grew.

my main liners now are main lined to 8 tops.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 1, 2014)

Damn... Asking this question means you have not read Myco's thread. You want to learn about yield that is where you go look.


RedCarpetMatches said:


> Is it really worth that long of veg? How many tops do you go for?


----------



## SpicySativa (Feb 1, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> So for four tops, has anyone compared UB's vs MLg?


For a seed plant, UB's method will give you two smaller (lower) branches and two bigger (upper) branches. You can even them out a little by pinching (super cropping) the two upper branches to let the lowers catch up.

Really though, I'm sold on mainlining for seed plants. For me it added about 10 days to the veg period for the same sized bush, but I just see that as 10 extra days of root development. I'm not in a huge hurry.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 1, 2014)

SpicySativa said:


> For a seed plant, UB's method will give you two smaller (lower) branches and two bigger (upper) branches. You can even them out a little by pinching (super cropping) the two upper branches to let the lowers catch up.
> 
> Really though, I'm sold on mainlining for seed plants. For me it added about 10 days to the veg period for the same sized bush, but I just see that as 10 extra days of root development. I'm not in a huge hurry.


I used to top then LST a nice horizontal stem of at least 4-8 good branches. I would then super crop each set of branches...a set every 3-4 days. The end looked pretty even, but added about a week to veg. ML looks so damn pretty! Nice pics and advice. I seen Myco and Mo killing it on the ML! Yes...even hyheel's frame looks nice. Plus a 'deer antler' centerpiece would be bad ass.


----------



## Chronikool (Feb 1, 2014)

May11th said:


> View attachment 2981126


Good recipe...just one thing that i would add....dont skimp on the kelp meal... 2 cups i reckon would do a lot better for the amount of 'raw soil' you are adding



RedCarpetMatches said:


> I rigged up a bubbler I'm trying on two precious cuttings. Just an air tube, tap water, and container. I'll mist twice a day with kelp, aloe, and my last bottled product Protekt.


Got any photos of how your current bubbler setup looks yo'sive?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 1, 2014)

Chronikool said:


> Good recipe...just one thing that i would add....dont skimp on the kelp meal... 2 cups i reckon would do a lot better for the amount of 'raw soil' you are adding
> 
> 
> 
> Got any photos of how your current bubbler setup looks yo'sive?


My one tester suffered a 1 day soggy death. Just got some neoprene to play with. Hell, I don't even think it's neoprene...might be some kind of foam. I have just the tips submerged, and fine tap water bubbles. I'll make a thread for every one to trash me in!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 1, 2014)

Get a look at this ghetto shit. Lol fuck it, it works. Glad I haven't put any plants in my big pots yet as another one tore. "Yield pro" brand. Seven seedlings are under those lights 3 apply, 2 the fuzz and 2 blueberry hill from bodhi. 

Just found out I'm going to have a job transfer and a move to make. Thank God for that. I'm a heavy procrastinator and now my hand has been forced. Just like my brother told me it was going to be a year ago. Lots of grown up shit to do and learn coming right up. Wish me luck.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 1, 2014)

By the way, Betty Paige. Standard my ass she's the hottest woman ever!


----------



## May11th (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll take her and Marilyn in a 3 some.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 1, 2014)

Weed, sex, emotional pain, etc. This thread has it all. You guys are the best. I think I have found my new purpose.....pissing off the ex. I really enjoy it. She seems to be coming unglued. Talk about a great feeling.


----------



## SpicySativa (Feb 1, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I used to top then LST a nice horizontal stem of at least 4-8 good branches. I would then super crop each set of branches...a set every 3-4 days. The end looked pretty even, but added about a week to veg. ML looks so damn pretty! Nice pics and advice. I seen Myco and Mo killing it on the ML! Yes...even hyheel's frame looks nice. Plus a 'deer antler' centerpiece would be bad ass.


Here's my deer antler Ganesh hat. Not sure why it's sideways...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 1, 2014)

SpicySativa said:


> Here's my deer antler Ganesh hat. Not sure why it's sideways...


All Asian vaginas are sideways :O If it was an 8 point I'd a PayPal'd you and made it rain after the ping pong show. Sorry, I had sushi rolls for dinner...real sushi rolls...and Saki.


----------



## May11th (Feb 1, 2014)

You make Em red or go eat them somewhere. I love summer rolls. Man I can get a huge buzz and go to a China buffet or hibachi grill, I'll put down 2 lbs of food and take a massive shit 30 minutes later and be hungry in 2hrs. I want to head to new York soon and get some legit diesel and go stuff my face as I alk around giving people weird looks and wearing my osu jersey. This shit is fun and I'm down to my last .5 gram until next week. Fak. I smoke too much. I swear wiz and snoop wouldn't be able to keep up. I smoke dabs to the face


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 1, 2014)

May11th said:


> You make Em red or go eat them somewhere. I love summer rolls. Man I can get a huge buzz and go to a China buffet or hibachi grill, I'll put down 2 lbs of food and take a massive shit 30 minutes later and be hungry in 2hrs. I want to head to new York soon and get some legit diesel and go stuff my face as I alk around giving people weird looks and wearing my osu jersey. This shit is fun and I'm down to my last .5 gram until next week. Fak. I smoke too much. I swear wiz and snoop wouldn't be able to keep up. I smoke dabs to the face


My man May. In college I had a bunch of guys I played with that we called "two pizza pies". I have seen eating at a very high level.


----------



## May11th (Feb 2, 2014)

What the he'll is this? I know it's not molasses. Delicious seeds caramelo


----------



## hyroot (Feb 2, 2014)

all y'all soil dwellers. new thread / new grow


https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/791380-hyroots-magical-light-show-w.html


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 2, 2014)

May11th said:


> What the he'll is this? I know it's not molasses. Delicious seeds caramelo


The oozing of the dank. I have seen this before. Smoke that shit.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 2, 2014)

May11th said:


> What the he'll is this? I know it's not molasses. Delicious seeds caramelo


shnozzberries...


sometimes foliars, water droplets can get trapped in trichomes. Sometimes its oils oozing out


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2014)

It is not resin, but sap. No real high there, but very cool all the same.

It amounts to excess water, being driven from the plant.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## SpicySativa (Feb 2, 2014)

A little guttation, perhaps?


----------



## May11th (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice, it tastes sweet and stinks, that's awesome , you guys are a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 2, 2014)

Dry it out and hoot it!!!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 2, 2014)

May11th said:


> Nice, it tastes sweet and stinks, that's awesome , you guys are a wealth of knowledge.


Is it sticky?


----------



## May11th (Feb 2, 2014)

Very. It smells just like resin. It's so weird i was tripping when i saw it like my ass is too tired , that's one monster trichromes and I looked at it under scope and all and was determined I didn't drop molasses on it lol


----------



## May11th (Feb 2, 2014)

Preying mantis are so fuckin lazy. All they do is sit by a heat source all day lol I need lady bugs because I see them moving constant. Bastards just tilt their head and look at me like dumbfounded like you want me to eat bugs ? They don't appear to be doing their jobs the best. I have been keeping spidermites under control and almost gone. I haven't use habanero in awhile due to trying to save my mantis but if them Bastards can't do their job I will for them while killing them too. I don't want to see any critters moving. May have to go get predatory mites. But man i hate shit i can't see with my naked eye. Crawling on me, going from my hand to my nut sack as I satisfy my itch.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 2, 2014)

Lady bugs work great. Spray them with a soap spray to make their wings stick

Dr. Bronners lavender soap or peppermint soap works on spider mites. Spray every other day for a week or two.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 2, 2014)

May11th said:


> Preying mantis are so fuckin lazy. All they do is sit by a heat source all day lol I need lady bugs because I see them moving constant. Bastards just tilt their head and look at me like dumbfounded like you want me to eat bugs ? They don't appear to be doing their jobs the best. I have been keeping spidermites under control and almost gone. I haven't use habanero in awhile due to trying to save my mantis but if them Bastards can't do their job I will for them while killing them too. I don't want to see any critters moving. May have to go get predatory mites. But man i hate shit i can't see with my naked eye. Crawling on me, going from my hand to my nut sack as I satisfy my itch.


LOL! That's funny. I had really good success with Azamax. You don't want to spray it beyond 3-4 weeks flower, but if you start treating your veg and early flower plants with it you will knock them out. It's OMRI listed, and it works. Not every bottle in the hydro store is useless. I'm all for fucking around with weeds and peppers and soaps and beneficial bugs etc, but at a certain point you need to drop the hammer.


----------



## May11th (Feb 2, 2014)

Does that stuff smell good? P's how do I change my sig. I looked under my profile and couldn't , I need some new material.


----------



## May11th (Feb 2, 2014)

I agree stow. I'll invest in that also .it's nice to have a good combo of stuff around. I'm glad I have the area to clutter. I been staying alot more clean and organized now. I love my shop vac actually it's a dyson.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 2, 2014)

May11th said:


> Does that stuff smell good? P's how do I change my sig. I looked under my profile and couldn't , I need some new material.


yep. Go to my rollitup at top of the screen. Then on that page click on signature on the left side 

Imo pure spray green (omri listed) works the best for pests. Its just hard to find. Very few hydro shops carry it.

do any of you get crickets in your garden. I've Been getting them lately. Like 2 or 3 once a week. Most of the time the leap across the floor. I have seen one jump off a leaf at the top of a plant a few times. I just don't know if they generally cause any damage. I haven't seen any noticeable damage. My cat usually hunts the crickets down anyway.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 2, 2014)

hyroot said:


> yep. Go to my rollitup at top of the screen. Then on that page click on signature on the left side
> 
> Imo pure spray green (omri listed) works the best for pests. Its just hard to find. Very few hydro shops carry it.
> 
> do any of you get crickets in your garden. I've Been getting them lately. Like 2 or 3 once a week. Most of the time the leap across the floor. I have seen one jump off a leaf at the top of a plant a few times. I just don't know if they generally cause any damage. I haven't seen any noticeable damage. My cat usually hunts the crickets down anyway.


They munch into the stems if they are in the room for a bit mate. You want to get rid of them ASAP.


----------



## May11th (Feb 2, 2014)

Good info to have . Fuck crickets. Turn them into worm and rabbit food lol


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 2, 2014)

Lady bugs are viscous cunts! I only had a gnat prob when they flew the coop. Those bitches/assholes are all you need if the environment is right. C'mon spring time!!! Speaking of gnat prob...BTI dunks top dressed and brewed really rocked em! I then put stickies on top of pots...nice mulch too. I love swatting at those fuckers and getting my hand stuck on a sticky, burned neck on bulb, knocking over solo cups, etc. That one little squish makes it worth while.


----------



## May11th (Feb 3, 2014)

Lol i hate knocking my solo cups over. My gf laughs every time i have that split second look to where i want to destroy something then i calm down and smile or try to. Got a huge goose egg on top of my head from slamming into the corner of my mag ballast. I just top dressed with clay pebbles. I figure it's a good additive. I have a knat issue too after buying cheap peat moss. Live and learn. I just bough d. Earth to solve that issue. They aren't killing my garden just seems like all organic Gardners deal w them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 3, 2014)

D.E doesn't do anything. BTi and sticky traps like Red here, works every time and it is very quick. A one inch DRY mulch like perlite helps a stack too, clay pellets is a bit if a problem they LOVE the stuff. BTi works every time and it is quite cheap. Highly recommended, it doesn't even smell bad.


----------



## May11th (Feb 3, 2014)

I did a layer of d.earth and then a 2-3 inch of solid clay pellets. I never done bti dunks but I've read many good things about it from you guys. I just like d.earth because it has a shit ton of silica and has many uses . I have got rid of gnats with them before but it does take awhile. Won't be buying cheap soil anymore. I just bought some canna and after running it through my fingers it's some really good soft coco unlike the stuff I get from roots organics blocks. I like that it's pre washed and if I buy in bulk I can get it for about 15 a bag which isn't bad. I like that it's unsteamed as well. I need to go get some pvc pipe anywhoo so I'll gets some bti dunks when I'm there. As for mulches go, what's a great mulch for organics ? Would straw or hay be okay ? Mad hamish, what have you been up to, I remember a while back you were excited over organic dwc, I'm really wanting to try a 20 gal dwc. Looks like I'll be moving to a legal state here soon and gf is Down to move anywhere but colorado, too damn cold for too damn long she says. I just laughed and was like well California it is. I get called Hollywood all the time anywhoo because it's county boys where I'm from and I'm a county boy but don't look like one, I like my heavy metal and my fox racing tshirts and backwards hats and a fat doobie hidden in my hair . Later all. Glad to see the good vibes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 3, 2014)

Just getting over the peak heat here so no indoor, some badass outdoor monsters though. My PC bit the dust and I don't feel like shopping for a new one yet so my pic updates have stopped for now. I will get onto sorting it out soon enough lol. Maybe upload a few pics somehow doesn't really work off my phone. 

I love outdoor season. This is a pretty fat one for the amount of room, a few pounds dry in around 7 weeks


----------



## May11th (Feb 3, 2014)

Can no one else post pictures either?


----------



## May11th (Feb 3, 2014)

Lucky duck. Man wish it were warm here. Do you find outdoor weed better? I have never personally had good outdoor due to improper growers. I want some though , I would love to see your work ese.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 3, 2014)

the sun is the best lighting of all types. Care for your outdoor as indoor. It will be the dankest.


----------



## May11th (Feb 3, 2014)

Man someone needs to send me some of that lol is calis weed really better than everywhere else? Shit around here is horrible seriously. After smoking organics I know forsure the stuff here is chem. It's not icy nor potent and always has some big name.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 3, 2014)

I wouldn't necessarily say its better. We here in cali, have the best climate. I'd say up in Humboldt passed the ghetto and then down south by San Diego in the hills in Fall Brook are the best places for outdoor, climate wise. There's been outdoor grows in cali going on longer than anywhere else in the country. I bet the countryside in southern New York (yonkers, fish kill) would be great for outdoor in late summer and fall. In socal we can grow out door year round too.

It snowing in Afghanistan right now. Temps are in the negatives ... My cousin just messaged all of us and told us the weather report out there. He has 2 1/2 months left on his tour..


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 3, 2014)

Hawaii is prob the best for outdoors, and everything else...sigh. Right on about the sun Hy...plus it's free and somewhat local  May, isn't OH home of Green Crack  You need to get in touch with your roots brutha...


----------



## May11th (Feb 3, 2014)

I honestly hate green crack. Not a fan of harsh tasting strains or lemony, it makes me want to puke. Ohio is home to alot of decent strains but alot are clone only and I can't get my hands on them. Death star is the shit and so is illudium , deathberry , sensi star and a few others that I can't think of. About to me me some grandma breathe blueberry. Man I can't stand the smell of it, ppl prob will though because seems if it stinks it's dank in their heads.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 3, 2014)

May11th said:


> I honestly hate green crack. Not a fan of harsh tasting strains or lemony, it makes me want to puke. Ohio is home to alot of decent strains but alot are clone only and I can't get my hands on them. Death star is the shit and so is illudium , deathberry , sensi star and a few others that I can't think of. About to me me some grandma breathe blueberry. Man I can't stand the smell of it, ppl prob will though because seems if it stinks it's dank in their heads.


i no like green crack either. only lemon strain I like is super lemon haze. cali connection has deathstar x sfv. There are so many strains I'm picking up on saturday . I don't know where to begin.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 3, 2014)

hyroot said:


> i no like green crack either. only lemon strain I like is super lemon haze. cali connection has deathstar x sfv. There are so many strains I'm picking up on saturday . I don't know where to begin.


Bodh-ee and GeeGee are good places to start tee hee. I see CeeCee is stocking the green and purple crack now eh. Buncha pre-madonnas Cali moochers  I'll have my own grow show!


----------



## hyroot (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm picking up tga and rare dankness seeds next weekend via HT L.A. Cup...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 3, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I'm picking up tga and rare dankness seeds next weekend via HT L.A. Cup...


That RD looks like some seriously rare dank. I can't get caught up in anymore great genetics...unless you can put some Pennywise on layaway for me lol. My next purchase will be Geopots!


----------



## hyroot (Feb 3, 2014)

I'ma grab pennywise when's its available again. I still might grab the one from resin seeds. Tga you can pick up at several different dispensaries too. The cup is an hour away. The closest club that carries tga is 2 - 3 hours away depending on traffic. I like not having to order seeds. And being able to get some in person. I might get some seeds off Mo at the cup also. He crossed jilly bean with several strains and he crossed ace of spades with Scotts og...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah I consider myself an outdoor grower and an indoor hobby grower lol. Been doing it outside for 15 odd years now. To me, I am still trying to get my indoor as good as my outdoor herb not the other way around lol. 

The sun is badass. But ripping is spreading like a virus, I can't do a tenth the pulls I used to even on my own land. S.A is perfect for growing but people are sissies and nobody does it. Total friggin pussies. Stealing it us somehow preferred. 

Welcome to S.A. If you don't want your valuables stolen, I suggest burning them or discarding them right now. You can also try hiding them in your anus. In the event of a hijacking, you will be left dead at the side of the road along with your valuables safely hidden in your anus.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 3, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I'ma grab pennywise when's its available again. I still might grab the one from resin seeds. Tga you can pick up at several different dispensaries too. The cup is an hour away. The closest club that carries tga is 2 - 3 hours away depending on traffic. I like not having to order seeds. And being able to get some in person. I might get some seeds off Mo at the cup also. He crossed jilly bean with several strains and he crossed ace of spades with Scotts og...


I've been eying that Dieseltonic too!!! Didn't it just win for CBD? M wife's having knee issues...don't know the cause as I know I'm not bending her over. She hates getting ripped, so the CBD sounds like it'll beat Aleave or Tadvil. Might chill her ass out too. Every woman should be on CBD!!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 3, 2014)

Women don't deserve the dank. Let them suffer.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 3, 2014)

Does this thread deserve sticky status? You guys are superheroes of the green. Just amazing.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Women don't deserve the dank. Let them suffer.


I'd sticky it just for this.

Bitter, me?! No, never! :0)

JD


----------



## May11th (Feb 3, 2014)

You guys show the goods and I'll show you what not to do. The shit to avoid. Lots of stuff goes wrong Herr daily but it keeps me on my feet.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 3, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I've been eying that Dieseltonic too!!! Didn't it just win for CBD? M wife's having knee issues...don't know the cause as I know I'm not bending her over. She hates getting ripped, so the CBD sounds like it'll beat Aleave or Tadvil. Might chill her ass out too. Every woman should be on CBD!!!


You want to get some Sceletium Tortuosum plants. 'Bushman's Ecstacy' doesn't get you ripped as such but calms people the hell down very quickly. Just a tiny pinch. Helps girls with hormonal swings etc too. Cool stuff.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 4, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You want to get some Sceletium Tortuosum plants. 'Bushman's Ecstacy' doesn't get you ripped as such but calms people the hell down very quickly. Just a tiny pinch. Helps girls with hormonal swings etc too. Cool stuff.


I'll take 50 pounds please. Fast.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah, my wife will require an IV of that shit.

A pack of seeds is on the way. I am going to tell her
that it is Chamomile. 

</jk> ....but the seeds are on the way.

:0)

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 4, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Yeah, my wife will require an IV of that shit.
> 
> A pack of seeds is on the way. I am going to tell her
> that it is Chamomile.
> ...


You are going to LOVE that stuff  Seriously it works. Too much and, well, you will see where they got the 'ecstacy' part from... Smoking it in a chillum is quite a little ride. But I don't think we were supposed to do that.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 4, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'll take 50 pounds please. Fast.


I'll raise ya 50 more! Good African voodoo Ham.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 4, 2014)

Just got a few jobs I have never done for other people. I have to do rehab on a few acres of clay soil, and produce a few metric tons of compost. Using RCW for the wood chips and enriching using horse manure. Gonna work traditional style till the barrel composters are built. Might as well make home for a few million worms while I am at it lol... Turning LOS into a living. Thanks Mother Ganja for everything I have been taught


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just got a few jobs I have never done for other people. I have to do rehab on a few acres of clay soil, and produce a few metric tons of compost. Using RCW for the wood chips and enriching using horse manure. Gonna work traditional style till the barrel composters are built. Might as well make home for a few million worms while I am at it lol... Turning LOS into a living. Thanks Mother Ganja for everything I have been taught


Sweet Hamish. That's pretty cool. Enjoy.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 5, 2014)

Absolutely. Love your work, lucky man!


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm off the forum for half a week, where did the likes go?


----------



## hyroot (Feb 5, 2014)

the higher ups created a hierarchy. If you don't see likes, That means they don't like you


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just got a few jobs I have never done for other people. I have to do rehab on a few acres of clay soil, and produce a few metric tons of compost. Using RCW for the wood chips and enriching using horse manure. Gonna work traditional style till the barrel composters are built. Might as well make home for a few million worms while I am at it lol... Turning LOS into a living. Thanks Mother Ganja for everything I have been taught


Lucky dog! I would love to work in the cannabis/organics field for a living. I'm so fucking sick of my job it's not even funny.


----------



## May11th (Feb 5, 2014)

Fuck me. I think I just fucked my back up shoveling my driveway, it seems my tax payer dollars are going down the drain, I'm going to invest in a snowmobile because we just got shit on with snow. Man I hate this shit. Gandalf you can have all the snow there okay lol


----------



## May11th (Feb 5, 2014)

Stow. Have you ever though of building growrooms. I would start a business of building and teaching how to grow and setting up, would be quite fun but think of the the hoodlums who would tty to get you to teach them i prob would have to pass.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 5, 2014)

May11th said:


> Fuck me. I think I just fucked my back up shoveling my driveway, it seems my tax payer dollars are going down the drain, I'm going to invest in a snowmobile because we just got shit on with snow. Man I hate this shit. Gandalf you can have all the snow there okay lol


I love snow. I was at the hill all day today with my 10 year old. Powder days are awesome.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Feb 5, 2014)

hyroot said:


> the higher ups created a hierarchy. If you don't see likes, That means they don't like you


What, so its just me that doesn't have likes?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 5, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I love snow. I was at the hill all day today with my 10 year old. Powder days are awesome.


Powder days were awesome...while it lasted  but nothing beats fun time with the kids. 



Illegal Wonder said:


> What, so its just me that doesn't have likes?


Yeah I was more of a giver than receiver. I'm glad there's no dislike option :O


----------



## May11th (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm playing farming simulator pretending my 2 acre field is marijuana, 20 foot tall sativas in organic supercoco. Wow the price that would take lol who has a milli .


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 6, 2014)

May11th said:


> I'm playing farming simulator pretending my 2 acre field is marijuana, 20 foot tall sativas in organic supercoco. Wow the price that would take lol who has a milli .



How much dank do you need May?


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 6, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> How much dank do you need May?


Let me jump in here............TONS!!!!
 Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 6, 2014)

Just had a chat with my daughter, she reckons she would love to be a dog for a day. So I ask her what she would do, right. First answer she comes out with:

'Mark my territory'

I don't know whether to applaud or weep lol. Female psychology 101. Pretty damn cheeky for a ten year old.


----------



## May11th (Feb 6, 2014)

The more the better lol i would love to have 5lbs at all times lol i still never smoked a oz joint but maybe soon if i can get enough lol i smoke too much when in the winter. I been smoking blueberry samples and i deff know it's potent. Knocks me out every time but i been trying to get shit done so it's kinda irritating taking naps alot .


----------



## May11th (Feb 6, 2014)

Cute hamish, if I were a dog I would take a shit on the white houses property.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just had a chat with my daughter, she reckons she would love to be a dog for a day. So I ask her what she would do, right. First answer she comes out with:
> 
> 'Mark my territory'
> 
> I don't know whether to applaud or weep lol. Female psychology 101. Pretty damn cheeky for a ten year old.


Ugh. I have to admit that this makes me think of how I characterize how my wife operates.

I recognized what was going on a long time ago. I refer to it as "Territorial Pissings" (why it came to mind). 

This is a song title by Nirvana.

I am reminded of the scene in the film "Never Cry Wolf" where the
scientist and the wolf walk the line separating their respective territories,
pissing to mark the boundary.

I am pushover, compared to this. I am content with my lot, and am
happy to work for what I want. With her, all life is politics, and "grasping"
is the pejorative term that applies.

But it is not just my better-half. We live in a twisted time....but it is an 
interesting time, and so I suppose that we should not complain.

I am just not going to call Evil Good. (yes, an over-statement in this case)

JD


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 6, 2014)

May11th said:


> Stow. Have you ever though of building growrooms. I would start a business of building and teaching how to grow and setting up, would be quite fun but think of the the hoodlums who would tty to get you to teach them i prob would have to pass.


That would be cool. I was talking to an old hockey buddy of mine the other day about an idea discussing some sort of entity that could deal with atheletes and concusions. Marijuana seems to be very regenerative when it comes to brain trauma, and hockey players and football players would benefit from a marijuana oil regiment a great deal. You'd have to get the players associations and leauges on board with it, which is unlikely at this point with weed being a schedule 1 drug.


----------



## May11th (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice stow, that would be nice but then the people who don't smoke or whatever would bitch.so my friend that just got done growing for the first time granted he used everything of mine but his own tent and fans, now acts like he is good or something lol has that shitty I don't need you now that I used you for your knowledge kinda vibe, I should of gave him my shitty lemon skunk strain lol oh well I won't be doing any helping offline for now on. I do not like being used. I'm thankful I didn't teach him everything I know, I hate users.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 6, 2014)

May11th said:


> Nice stow, that would be nice but then the people who don't smoke or whatever would bitch.so my friend that just got done growing for the first time granted he used everything of mine but his own tent and fans, now acts like he is good or something lol has that shitty I don't need you now that I used you for your knowledge kinda vibe, I should of gave him my shitty lemon skunk strain lol oh well I won't be doing any helping offline for now on. I do not like being used. I'm thankful I didn't teach him everything I know, I hate users.


I am right there with you May. Fucking ungrateful bastard. I t really is insane how people we are close to can turn like snakes. I just don't get it.


----------



## Someacdude (Feb 7, 2014)

May11th said:


> Nice stow, that would be nice but then the people who don't smoke or whatever would bitch.so my friend that just got done growing for the first time granted he used everything of mine but his own tent and fans, now acts like he is good or something lol has that shitty I don't need you now that I used you for your knowledge kinda vibe, I should of gave him my shitty lemon skunk strain lol oh well I won't be doing any helping offline for now on. I do not like being used. I'm thankful I didn't teach him everything I know, I hate users.


Just had the opposite happen to me. Installed a mini split for a guy and he not only bailed but he gave me a crap strain.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 7, 2014)

May11th said:


> Cute hamish, if I were a dog I would take a shit on the white houses property.


If I were a dog I could lick my own balls




May11th said:


> Nice stow, that would be nice but then the people who don't smoke or whatever would bitch.so my friend that just got done growing for the first time granted he used everything of mine but his own tent and fans, now acts like he is good or something lol has that shitty I don't need you now that I used you for your knowledge kinda vibe, I should of gave him my shitty lemon skunk strain lol oh well I won't be doing any helping offline for now on. I do not like being used. I'm thankful I didn't teach him everything I know, I hate users.



I have a few people I taught to grow. Gave them dank strains that I no longer use. They talk down to me as if they are better than me and their chemy hydro can't step to my rols.. Yet one called me today asking my thoughts about rock nutrients and running clones on 24/0. I told him what I would do and he basically shunned me . When I losty everything. He was bneing nice but still kind of acting superior ... Now that I'm back on my feet with a nice place and a sick light set up. New strains. he hates on me so tough.

I think it has something to do with organics. We are doing to help people and possibly make some money to be comfortable.. You notice most bottle nute users are assholes. Not all but alot. Thump easy is one of the cool ones that does hydro. I guess Ham slice is ok too


----------



## May11th (Feb 7, 2014)

That's really shitty guys. . Hyroot I would be pissed, he's acting a Lil better now but now instead of giving him stuffs he will pay the price. $25 for 1.5 cf of cooked supersoil. He will only need two at least but yeah he has the mentality the ppl from the Internet are better growers lol well I'm one of them but it's okay ill keep doing my thing and he will keep smoking my stuff and trying to figure out why it's a Lil bit better than his. I owe all of you respect for teaching me the tricks I use. I've been at it for a year and feel comfortable about cloning through flower. I may not have the perfect environment but I try my hardest to give them the best I can . In another year I hope to show you guy's a Kickass environment that is built for growing dank. Until I figure out what light to use I will prob be running 20k watts and using half of that for organic bubbleponics, it's just cheap and clean rather than soil being messy. I like to experiment and with you guys doing your thing I feel like I'm learning and copy catting I'm not gonna lie lol If I have a 72 plant limit I will make sure to fully use it up and big ass greenhouses . Would be Kickass. Michigan here I come lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 7, 2014)

hyroot said:


> If I were a dog I could lick my own balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man, I got into organics because of the people. The hydro section is a war zone. In the organic threads, people tend to be more patient and overall pleasant than the 'dro snobs. It is very off putting.


----------



## May11th (Feb 8, 2014)

Right. We all help and learn from eschother. I have no secrets to keep. Well some but you'll have that lol


----------



## Trousers (Feb 10, 2014)

It will be legal in this country soon enough. 
Georgia is considering limited medical marijuana. 

These low thc high cbd oils are going to be a game changer
dumb me, I always thought hemp was the path


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 10, 2014)

May11th said:


> Right. We all help and learn from eschother. I have no secrets to keep. Well some but you'll have that lol


Yeah if I told you my secrets then that would be the difference for you.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 10, 2014)

I take my secrets to the grave  along with my cuttings, beans, and recipes MUAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 10, 2014)

May11th said:


> Right. We all help and learn from eschother. I have no secrets to keep. Well some but you'll have that lol


I just creep and jackmove all your tea recipes and soil mixes MUAHAHAHHAHAHAH!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 11, 2014)

I was throwing some money at my wife yesterday, as in literally throwing bills. She asks me what I am doing so I say 'wishing I married a stripper'. Apparently, this is NOT funny. Not recommended.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was throwing some money at my wife yesterday, as in literally throwing bills. She asks me what I am doing so I say 'wishing I married a stripper'. Apparently, this is NOT funny. Not recommended.


No, but very much enjoyed!

Points for Style!

JD


----------



## May11th (Feb 11, 2014)

Haha you guys crack Me up.Mr . head, I stole them from red so we are cool lol jk. I have a ton more recipes in my lad that I'm trying and loving. Building some bad ass vortex brewers guys. Got tired of my previous overflowing the mess so I created a pressure release valve that will drain into a overflow , I'll soon invest I the cone shaped brewer containers but right now my money is tight, you can throw some my way hamish, I'll give ya a dutch rudder.


----------



## May11th (Feb 11, 2014)

Gandalf, get the he'll off here and go get some poontang lol jk .I'm sure there are some stoner chick's that will go nuts over your shit , haha well got to go guys . I'm tired and I need to get to work. P's had some girl scout cookies, I think it's over hyped personally. Damn good looking though.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was throwing some money at my wife yesterday, as in literally throwing bills. She asks me what I am doing so I say 'wishing I married a stripper'. Apparently, this is NOT funny. Not recommended.


You really want a response from her bro? Pop a finger in her butt hole.

Myco


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 11, 2014)

Which finger? How many fingers? Should I lick my finger first or just raw dog it?


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 11, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Which finger? How many fingers? Should I lick my finger first or just raw dog it?


Oh come one now, you want her to like it. Of course you lick your finger.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 11, 2014)

I just use the sweat and poo for lube :O


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 11, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I just use the sweat and poo for lube :O


God damn! What ever works for ya bro?!

Have you ever had sex with the same chick twice? Just wondering.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 11, 2014)

You can always have her lick your finger, and then watch her face as you take it away from her mouth, and tell her where it's going. That's hot!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't stop myco...


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 11, 2014)

You can always use some olive oil. Tossin salad style!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 11, 2014)

This thread rocks!

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 11, 2014)

"I only tossed salad once and it was dark and it was an accident"-May 11


----------



## hyroot (Feb 11, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> "I only tossed salad once and it was dark and it was an accident"-May 11


What were you locked up for?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 11, 2014)

May11th said:


> Gandalf, get the he'll off here and go get some poontang lol jk .I'm sure there are some stoner chick's that will go nuts over your shit , haha well got to go guys . I'm tired and I need to get to work. P's had some girl scout cookies, I think it's over hyped personally. Damn good looking though.


Man if I could only find someone who I like who smokes. I am not kidding. My ex is a fucking prude when it comes to that shit. I always hated her for that and she always hated me for medicating. Fucking bitch. I have been wishing terminal illnesses upon her as of late. Dont think for a second that I dont mean that shit either. I love you guys. You all are keeping me alive these days.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's my mycelium start. I haven't added any to o the soil yet as I was tilling it while it cooked. A couple more days and it should be ready to brew. The babies were showing some yellowing of the first true leaves so I went ahead and put them in the big pots. Crappy as they may be. I'll just place them in better cloth pots and cut the old ones out. I also couldn't Stand to keep fucking with those cfls anymore so in went the 1000 watt mh. Just decided to keep it high to encourage a little stretch.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 11, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Man if I could only find someone who I like who smokes. I am not kidding. My ex is a fucking prude when it comes to that shit. I always hated her for that and she always hated me for medicating. Fucking bitch. I have been wishing terminal illnesses upon her as of late. Dont think for a second that I dont mean that shit either. I love you guys. You all are keeping me alive these days.


Come to South Africa. Everybody here tokes aside from squares. You will be hard pressed finding a Cape Town chick that doesn't know Haze from Cheese.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Feb 12, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Man if I could only find someone who I like who smokes. I am not kidding. My ex is a fucking prude when it comes to that shit. I always hated her for that and she always hated me for medicating. Fucking bitch. I have been wishing terminal illnesses upon her as of late. Dont think for a second that I dont mean that shit either. I love you guys. You all are keeping me alive these days.


You deserve a good level gal, she's out there too. Just gotta give it all time man... Time. That thing that goes too fast when it shouldn't, and too slow at the worst moments.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey, rookie question. My last batch ended up smelling like hay and not tasting much better, I thought this was from not giving a dark period before chopping and light during the drying process. On my current batch I gave over 24 hours dark before chopping and have had them in the tent for a week. As of today the wonderful stink I had is gone and now I have this hay like smell again... What am I doing wrong?


----------



## hyroot (Feb 12, 2014)

Illegal Wonder said:


> Hey, rookie question. My last batch ended up smelling like hay and not tasting much better, I thought this was from not giving a dark period before chopping and light during the drying process. On my current batch I gave over 24 hours dark before chopping and have had them in the tent for a week. As of today the wonderful stink I had is gone and now I have this hay like smell again... What am I doing wrong?


either dried too fast or not dried enough when buds were put into a jar.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2014)

hyroot said:


> either dried too fast or not dried enough when buds were put into a jar.


I agree with Hyroot, but it seems weird that it would do this during the dark period. I've been cautious of trying it for reasons such as this, I'm afraid of molds and other issues :\

were they bone dry going into the dark? Read about medmans shock ripening. Not saying it works but it seems more logical then just dark period.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 12, 2014)

Illegal Wonder said:


> Hey, rookie question. My last batch ended up smelling like hay and not tasting much better, I thought this was from not giving a dark period before chopping and light during the drying process. On my current batch I gave over 24 hours dark before chopping and have had them in the tent for a week. As of today the wonderful stink I had is gone and now I have this hay like smell again... What am I doing wrong?


By the sounds of it you have too much leaf on the bud. Dry leaves smell like straw. Give the bud a manicure right up to the calyx, every leaf off including the frosty ones. A day later and you should smell good bud.


----------



## May11th (Feb 12, 2014)

Haha you guys are funny. I've had hay Snelling stuff, they say it's the chlorophyll, I do long dry times w no issues no longer. I even just cut some bud off and put it outside for 3 weeks. It's been froze and I'm unsure what I want to do whether keep it going or defrost and see what happens, it was my dad's idea and I can say they look great but hope I didn't harm my thc.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> By the sounds of it you have too much leaf on the bud. Dry leaves smell like straw. Give the bud a manicure right up to the calyx, every leaf off including the frosty ones. A day later and you should smell good bud.


I agree with this completely.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Feb 12, 2014)

I didn't trim 100%... I cut all fan leaves and big/easily cut ones as well, leaving some in the larger bud areas so i wouldn't screw with them. Also I thought removing all leaf had a negative effect on the bud?? I know its kinda flimsy info but it was brought up in a documentary I watched. 

Def not drying too fast, I'm drying in a cooler area which i read will slow down the drying process and gives better results. I'm on my eighth day since chopping and they're still slightly moist to the touch. They haven't hit jars yet, think they need a few more days...


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Feb 12, 2014)

I clearly don't give enough rep elsewhere... I am still unable to pass rep around this thread.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 12, 2014)

Now that the perv myco is away we can talk dank  

Wonder, I'm wondering how you dried. You really should save that wonderful trim and get a set of some bubble bags! 

Any of you greenthumbs trim after drying? 

Gand, this Cornerstone is oh so sweet n sour smelling! She stretched at least 2x. I had to tie her up and supercrop some branches to match the bushy canopy. I know she's going to be as special as May. I would love to give you a good thankin spankin :O


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 12, 2014)

Illegal Wonder said:


> I didn't trim 100%... I cut all fan leaves and big/easily cut ones as well, leaving some in the larger bud areas so i wouldn't screw with them. Also I thought removing all leaf had a negative effect on the bud?? I know its kinda flimsy info but it was brought up in a documentary I watched.
> 
> Def not drying too fast, I'm drying in a cooler area which i read will slow down the drying process and gives better results. I'm on my eighth day since chopping and they're still slightly moist to the touch. They haven't hit jars yet, think they need a few more days...


Nah the leaves have MUCH lower amounts of cannabinoid even when frosted. By weight they contain astronomical amounts of chlorophyll and hormones and enzymes, all sorts of stuff that smells and tastes weird. Leaves are for concentrates  

The smell is definitely leaf, you do get some types where you can get away with hardly trimming but mostly give it a close shave.

Red, I trim dry. You can't get it as clean and neat trimming wet in my opinion. Gets sticky and messy too. Adds a day or two to the drying, and I dry entire trees unteimmed so the stalks add two more days, ten to 14 days slow dry... Then trim, then cure...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 12, 2014)

I admire your patience and hard work Ham. You must have a construction crew for that kind of trim job. I agree with a slow even dry...gotta be some stank dank! Wouldn't expect anything else brah. 

Here's my stretchy Cornerstone. Apologies for the brutal photography. I can't even see where I tied her down  Also, some Blood Orange that looks like a peacock trying to hug the bulb...super tight nodes.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Feb 12, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Now that the perv myco is away we can talk dank
> 
> Wonder, I'm wondering how you dried. You really should save that wonderful trim and get a set of some bubble bags!


What are you wondering about my drying? 

I do keep my trim, I don't have the bags though... I made some oil with my last trimmings but I'd really like to start making hash.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 12, 2014)

Illegal Wonder said:


> What are you wondering about my drying?
> 
> I do keep my trim, I don't have the bags though... I made some oil with my last trimmings but I'd really like to start making hash.


Just wanted to know how long you dried and how. If you want to know all about great hash, check out the frenchy thread and grab a bag of popcorn.


----------



## May11th (Feb 12, 2014)

Also matt rize. A hash is only as good as the water you use.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 12, 2014)

May11th said:


> Also matt rize. A hash is only as good as the water you use.


Grab the snow while you can lol


----------



## May11th (Feb 12, 2014)

Right lol that's a good idea red.. i plan to make some bubble this weekend. Got Me A New Torch At Lowes THAts preTTY nifty, small and has soldering equipments aka dab equipments. I plan to have some friends over this weekend. So they are going to have to help me lol hell I'll sit back and coach and smoke . I have a ton of pop corn that is saturated in trichromes.I have a question for you hash cultivaters, how do you make "beach sand hash"? I would love some of that type of hash in my joints.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 12, 2014)

I got some tips from Frenchy at the cup. Do not let trim be in water for more than 15 min. Clean bags between each run. That's with doing multiple runs on same trim. I tried Frenchy style last week . I left it in water for too long and it doesn't melt much.. Pressing it with glass bottle or jar of warm water. When the trichome melt together from pressing it. The smell is so dank... Mine smell great and look great. Just barely melts though. I did Matt Rize style for years. With that the only issue is having controlled 55 degree temps when drying hash.. The smell and taste of Frenchy style is so much better. Trying Frenchy's own hash. That was the best hash I have ever smoked. Matt Rize was there. He didn't have any hash out.


----------



## May11th (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not keen on their washing machines. I've never smoke anyone else hash but bho which I call bio lol I never do a 2nd run either too much work for the Lil return I get. The hash I made was full melt and was slow burning , I would die to try someone's hash like frenchy or rize but you can do it just as well, my last batch was from lemon skunk I use 91% running alky to clean bags right after I scrape and I save all that cleaning alky solution in a pan and scrape that off and it's pretty much bho, ear wax, honey wax. I don't pull off huge numbers in my runs but about 15% with actual bud used. Never do 2nd runs, I find the 1st run is so smooth and pure and 5 grams of wax last me all week but better for the price lol I always envy the guys on the west coast, I hope to be able to have some fun like that soon. I just looked at 2 acres of land in Michigan and plan to build a mmmj greenhouse. I may think about becoming a care giver and would live to open a dispensary only selling local organic meds at a affordable price. If I open a hydro store it will be strictly organic and some homemade products from me. I'm going to dive into this stuff. I'm having a blast and I think I could help out many people In the future with jobs and we'll being.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 12, 2014)

I know you can do it May. You're a good guy. Don't let this shit state hold you back, or bring you down.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 12, 2014)

Anybody into concentrates should take their rigs to the Transkei for harvest. You can get 50 kilo bags of bushweed for what is now less than 500 USD. Shit weed but it makes wonderful spicy hash. You can use better quality bud if you wish, trust me it can be had for cheap cheap cheap... Depending on season of course, each year is a little different. You can eat magic mushrooms right off the ground rolling around in them, fields of shrooms, literally...


----------



## hyroot (Feb 13, 2014)

I get close to a 20% return on my water hash with a strains I have. I got 19.8 on 107 grams of dried cured trim / larf bud. 4 runs on same trim. All same quality. But my new strains. I just picked up, I should get a higher return. Oh and I use RO water make ice with same water. But I didn't clean the screens between runs. And it sat in the water for too long. I did clean the bags 2 days before using them.

I'm excited for the new strains. Seeds have been soaking for a day. 9lb. Hammer, plushberry, quantum kush, jesus og x Scotts og. Mulanjie gold x jillybean.

with the washing machine. Just get a mini / RV washing machine. At dealerships, amazon, eBay. $50 - $90. Make a few mods on it.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Feb 13, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Just wanted to know how long you dried and how. If you want to know all about great hash, check out the frenchy thread and grab a bag of popcorn.


I let my plants sit in the dark for over 24 hours and then chopped branches, trimmed fan leaves and all other easily cut leaves. Hung in my tent with a fan circulating below and exhaust above. Today was the 8th day since I chopped them and I trimmed the rest of the leaf off and jarred the bud.

I will be checking out that hash. The name Frenchy has come up many times while looking into the subject.


----------



## May11th (Feb 13, 2014)

9lb hammer looks good. A lot of talk about it . I'm jealous. Red I know right. I'm a young guy that's been told what to do my whole life. I have pretty much always been a bit hard to someone, I want to branch out and become in control and help others. Too many greedy bast adds out there only looking out for themselves. I look out for all the good ones and I hope to some day make a good impact that will have plenty saying that cannabis user was heaven sent. I just want to be as good as a person as I can and when I open up my farm that will be fully legal I will gladly invite you guys over. I Don't think anyone will want to rob me, I'll make sure to have heavily armed forces in my area. Fully fenced even if it's 5 acres lol ill have 20 wolf/Shephard hybrids that only eat raw meat in the morning so try to come rob me of my hard work and you'll go home in multiple pieces if your even found lol I don't take lightly to thieves and some times you need to do self justice, If Any Guns Are Fired To Kill One Of My Dogs Then It'll Be Horrible For them, I'll Make Sure To Keep Some Nice Guns For Short And Long shot.Any who , what are you guys pulling per 1000w light? I was averaging 2.5 zips per plant with 12 plants under it and now I'm running 6 and hope to get close or higher than that. Guys at hydro store seems to think 6 oz pee organic plant isn't achievable but I see spliff saying he gets 2 lbs per 1000. He uses that junk bottle shit too. Which leads me to believe hyroots 9lb will be superior to the stuff we watch on YouTube. K r episode up the good work men and god bless you all. Going to go enjoy me some hot cocoa and go watch some porn lol


----------



## hyroot (Feb 13, 2014)

Sub uses 15 gal pots averages 10 zips a plant. I'm doing 4 seeds of each strain. Doing 5 gals. Because of limited veg space. The mulanjie will be for the party cup comp.. The rest are for big plants. With bottled shit you are force feeding the plant. You can force big buds and yield. At a loss of quality. With what we do. Natural living organics, yield depends mostly on genetics. Its a good thing I got big yielders with high THC % giggity... The following batch I will probably do 10-15 gal fabric pots like I was originally planning. Fewer plants too. Then aim for that 10 zips per plant. I would have geese and ducks also a guard dogs. They are loud. They chase and peck everyone.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 13, 2014)

Yield is all about root space nothing more. You can't force feed a plant, this is bit of a myth. Hydro yields are hydro yields simply because of uninhibited root development. Also the reason coco yields seem in between hydro and soil. Big pots equal big buds. If you grow cb420 style (I would give my nuts to know his soil mix) you get yields per watt matching hydro all the way. The man pulled 3 pounds under a single 1000 hps. Ask Gamdalf here I am not kidding, cb420 is an inspiration. Go check out his threads on the Gage forum. He can talk a lot but don't let it put you off.

I am going NUTS. I need to pop beans soon or I will just lose it. All of a sudden having flowering plants is nit enough. I need babies, mommies, vegging ladies by the dozen. Aaaaaaargh. 2 more weeks and it should be cool enough to start the next run. I hope.

And Hyroot, in around five weeks I will show you ten zip plants in 7 gal pots  God bless the sun! Only outdoors, gotta love it.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 13, 2014)

Where is that Gage forum Mad?


----------



## May11th (Feb 13, 2014)

Haha he'll yes guys. Great info. I have 1 5 gal smart pot and 3 10 gallons, 1 15 and 1 20, then the rest are 7 gallons. I'm running 32.7 watts per square foot and I'm having a blast just like all of you. To hit 10 zips a plant you would only run 3-4 plants under 1 hood right? I think I fucked up and killed my blue dream babies. I seriously she'd a tear. The mom is flowering and just looks phenomenon Al . Problem is I fed her to strong and flushed and now she's wilting for the past 2 days and looking near death. Roots aren't drinking and I would feed them a kelp water mix but I don't know if they could take it. I'm hoping they make it. Been awhile since I killed something and this is a huge eye opening . Don't feed newly rooted clones a mild tea in a newly established soil that's mild but hot for clones. They were in full blast too. Out of 20 clones them 2 were killer and praying, just got fed a coco tea as since as they hit the dirt. My temps could be to blame maybe getting as low as 55 but man I feel like kicking my self in the dick. Bad move award goes to me. On A Good note, My Flowing Girls Are 2-6 Weeks Now And Getting lovely, I Would Post Pics But My Toolbar Is mssing. Maybe I'm banned from posting pics. Did I post a pen is pic when I was super high or something damn. My bad guys lol


----------



## May11th (Feb 13, 2014)

Obviously my tab button doesn't work either. I look like a retard fucking a drain hole.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 13, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Where is that Gage forum Mad?


I will scoot off and go find the threads and come link them up. cb420 is one of my heroes. The guy has got some real class. You can find the Gage boards at www.gagegreen.org/forum . Things take on a VERY leisurely pace there, no words minced and no wasted posts either, just BAM! Good info. Strictly herb and nothing but herb, no side tracks. INSANE growers on there, guys like Danksmith with his hedgerows are just on a whole different level. Far as I am concerned, it is the apex of cannabis growing. 

Anyhow, some updates from me finally. First off, the Gage gear:

Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby:













Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby on the left, the tall ones are Afghan Haze x Paki Chitral Kush







OS Afghan Haze x Paki Chitral Kush (pic taken from eye level lol)













My renegade Indy plant, a Las Vegas Bubba Kush







Some pics from a Dream Beaver patch. Nothing beats looking at your little patch knowing it is ALL KEEPER PHENOS  Jipppeeeeeee!!!













And of course THE Dream Beaver pheno, 'Rotten Fruit' or 'Fruit Salad' pheno. I prefer the latter as it describes the flavour so well. Fruit salad with paw-paw and other bitter-sweet fruit flavours. Phenomenal. One of the best cuts I have ever had.


----------



## May11th (Feb 13, 2014)

Gorgeous ham. Great info and read. I'll go check that forum out and see how good this cb420 guy is. Later yall. Almost nap time for me.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 13, 2014)

May11th said:


> Gorgeous ham. Great info and read. I'll go check that forum out and see how good this cb420 guy is. Later yall. Almost nap time for me.


Here is one of his threads:

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2137


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice pics Hamish. Looking green bro.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 13, 2014)

Green with envy. Your one run would last me 10 years! I couldn't trust myself with that much...how many islands do you own?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 13, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Green with envy. Your one run would last me 10 years! I couldn't trust myself with that much...how many islands do you own?


You can never have too much reefer once you get into bubble hash  Most of my herb is earmarked to make Dutch Cream or rather Nederhash as it is properly known. Comes out WHITE and will blast a hole in your ancestors brains. I am a hash PIG. I won't touch a commercial hash, my Israeli mates turned me into a snob of note.


GandalfdaGreen said:


> Nice pics Hamish. Looking green bro.


Well Sir, they better because most of them are in what I now call 'Gandalf's Mix' which I copied off a post you made somewhere. Well I am missing the lobster compost and a few other bits but close enough. It kicks ass mate. A few all purpose teas as per your recommended dosage schedule and there we have it! Tried Gascanastans mix too. Not quite as solid as yours but damn good too.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 13, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yield is all about root space nothing more. You can't force feed a plant, this is bit of a myth. Hydro yields are hydro yields simply because of uninhibited root development. Also the reason coco yields seem in between hydro and soil. Big pots equal big buds. If you grow cb420 style (I would give my nuts to know his soil mix) you get yields per watt matching hydro all the way. The man pulled 3 pounds under a single 1000 hps. Ask Gamdalf here I am not kidding, cb420 is an inspiration. Go check out his threads on the Gage forum. He can talk a lot but don't let it put you off.
> 
> I am going NUTS. I need to pop beans soon or I will just lose it. All of a sudden having flowering plants is nit enough. I need babies, mommies, vegging ladies by the dozen. Aaaaaaargh. 2 more weeks and it should be cool enough to start the next run. I hope.
> 
> And Hyroot, in around five weeks I will show you ten zip plants in 7 gal pots  God bless the sun! Only outdoors, gotta love it.


check scarholes. He pulls giant plants (autos) in 1 gal pots. Using Chem nutrients. Force feeding is not a myth. When you use bottled nutes especially chems. You are controlling what and when a plant feeds. With living organics. The food is already in the soil. The plant is in control and feeds when it wants to and what it wants to feed. Then that is genetics in control. More roots more fruits with organics yes.. Using bottles not necessarily. You grow an og or an ibl kush in a 7 gal. You will hit small numbers. With a larger yielding strain like skunk you will get a higher yield. If it all depended on root mass, all strains would yield the same.


those plants look great. I wish I had a big yard...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 13, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You can never have too much reefer once you get into bubble hash  Most of my herb is earmarked to make Dutch Cream or rather Nederhash as it is properly known. Comes out WHITE and will blast a hole in your ancestors brains. I am a hash PIG. I won't touch a commercial hash, my Israeli mates turned me into a snob of note.
> 
> 
> Well Sir, they better because most of them are in what I now call 'Gandalf's Mix' which I copied off a post you made somewhere. Well I am missing the lobster compost and a few other bits but close enough. It kicks ass mate. A few all purpose teas as per your recommended dosage schedule and there we have it! Tried Gascanastans mix too. Not quite as solid as yours but damn good too.



Thanks Hamish. It's amazing how I feel like I have no idea how to do this anymore. I know I have told you that I am very leary of doing anything right now. Today the bitch told me I better be careful and was hinting at telling her lawyer things. I told her she better be careful because she helped buy things, clean things, and she watered things for me many times when I was away. I can't believe that shit comes to this.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 13, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Green with envy. Your one run would last me 10 years! I couldn't trust myself with that much...how many islands do you own?





hyroot said:


> check scarholes. He pulls giant plants (autos) in 1 gal pots. Using Chem nutrients. Force feeding is not a myth. When you use bottled nutes especially chems. You are controlling what and when a plant feeds. With living organics. The food is already in the soil. The plant is in control and feeds when it wants to and what it wants to feed. Then that is genetics in control. More roots more fruits with organics yes.. Using bottles not necessarily. You grow an og or an ibl kush in a 7 gal. You will hit small numbers. With a larger yielding strain like skunk you will get a higher yield. If it all depended on root mass, all strains would yield the same.
> 
> 
> those plants look great. I wish I had a big yard...


You have it wrong. The plant us not 'force fed'. What happens when a plant feeds is capillary action moves water from the substrate to the leaves, where it evaporates creating the negative pressure needed for capillary action. So feeding is part of a natural process easily mapped out using basic physics. 

So the question is what really causes this difference that makes people perceive it as being force fed. For that we turn to yet more basic physics and a touch of grade 7 chemistry (or just biology class where this is all explained quite nicely). The answer lies in two things, first is the concentration per cube or per moll or whatever of the element, second is the form in which it exists. Bottles are chelated, meaning there is nothing that needs to be done to the molecule for the plant to use it, secondly nitrates can exist in much higher concentrations than ammonia nitrogen before a plant burns. This means bottled nutes can have higher PPMs. 

The difference really lies in efficiency. BUT that efficiency comes at too dear a price, that of your micro herd and your water table all getting fucked up. Using a bottle after you learn this is akin to murder. Our world is in a helluva fix, why be part of the problem just for a bigger bud?! That is how I see it anyhow. My soil rig will never produce like my flow tables, but I don't give a hoot. I like this planet. I want it around for a while.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 13, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thanks Hamish. It's amazing how I feel like I have no idea how to do this anymore. I know I have told you that I am very leary of doing anything right now. Today the bitch told me I better be careful and was hinting at telling her lawyer things. I told her she better be careful because she helped buy things, clean things, and she watered things for me many times when I was away. I can't believe that shit comes to this.


Holy Crap! That is going below the belt mate. We will make up for it by renting some land here and pulling a metric tonne lol. How about THAT for a holiday?...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 13, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Holy Crap! That is going below the belt mate. We will make up for it by renting some land here and pulling a metric tonne lol. How about THAT for a holiday?...


At this point I am not ruling anything out. She'd never find me there.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 13, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Thanks Hamish. It's amazing how I feel like I have no idea how to do this anymore. I know I have told you that I am very leary of doing anything right now. Today the bitch told me I better be careful and was hinting at telling her lawyer things. I told her she better be careful because she helped buy things, clean things, and she watered things for me many times when I was away. I can't believe that shit comes to this.


I'm really sorry to hear that GdG. In the end I think she would only self incriminate. If her lawyer is smart he would tell her to attack another angle if she's vengeful. Fuck her with a rusty mail box, it' all about your kids now. Make sure they know how you feel, and that's all that matters.
 myco


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 14, 2014)

How many warm brrs cqn someone drink , laced with oil. Lets see.


----------



## May11th (Feb 14, 2014)

Crazy myco. I just had my first edible guys, fruity pebble marshmallow bites laced with caramel fruity pebble purple pheno. Crazy good. A fruity weed lovers dream. Friend of mine made them and he deserves a pat on the back. He grew a great sprog and is doing quite well although he should settle down and listen to me /us. I really try to tell him to get on here and read. Not just from anyone but from this Lil circle. I want him to understand there is no perfect weed and you must bust your ass or your stuff isn't better than the dealer. Homegrown organics kickass. True organics.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> How many warm brrs cqn someone drink , laced with oil. Lets see.


The question is more how many will stay down lol...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 14, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that GdG. In the end I think she would only self incriminate. If her lawyer is smart he would tell her to attack another angle if she's vengeful. Fuck her with a rusty mail box, it' all about your kids now. Make sure they know how you feel, and that's all that matters.
> myco



That's exactly what I told her. Hate is so powerful that it blinds people.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That's exactly what I told her. Hate is so powerful that it blinds people.


This song has been making me think about you a lot. So I might as well share. British rock n roll the way it should be. There's an end to one verse that just blows my mind, with the bass overdriven and that solid-ass groove just powering forwards...

'And I am the bones you could not break'... The way he delivers that line and how the whole band seems to put their entire being into the song at that point. Then the chorus explodes out with those deep string section bits. Total bliss. DEFINITELY written about women lol.

[video=youtube;1wW6jXZ5cRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wW6jXZ5cRk[/video]

In times of darkness, Rock n Roll is a pretty bright light. It is my drug of choice really. First electric guitars amped up and overdriven, the sound of angels. Then reefer. Those are my drugs.


----------



## May11th (Feb 14, 2014)

Right on hamish. I have a few drugs that keep me sane. None of which will kill me well maybe speed but that's not the speed your thinking. I'm talking hitting a tree at 180mph speed lol I love going fast and making stuff go fast, blowing stuff up is fun as well. I never harmed anyone by any of my addictions either.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 14, 2014)

May11th said:


> Right on hamish. I have a few drugs that keep me sane. None of which will kill me well maybe speed but that's not the speed your thinking. I'm talking hitting a tree at 180mph speed lol I love going fast and making stuff go fast, blowing stuff up is fun as well. I never harmed anyone by any of my addictions either.


Duuuuude, I know what you mean. Give me a nice car with a good chassis and a mountain road and I am all smiles. My passangers are usually all pooped pants. 180mph is badass. I am a 'high G force' driver, give me snakey twisty turns to throw that ass out on and drift around yeah baby


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the no show May...I'll just give my roses to myco then  Wish I'd a did some pruning earlier, but I finally narrowed it down.
View attachment 2994763


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 15, 2014)

Snowwwww rules. 18"-24" tonight.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok boys. Smoking is getting a little easier. I smoked some insane Blue OG earlier and an hour and a half later I feel great. Somehow I ended up here at a really cool cafe just chilling and sipping a straight double latte. It's a start. I have a pack of G13's Blue Venom which may be worth exploring. G13 has been very solid for me. Honestly as good as I could have wanted. Fuck. I can feel something growing inside me again. A feeling I have not felt in a long time. ( Kinda Darth Vader huh?) Soon. I'll be back at it very soon. And this time there will be no fucking around. My best ever and then some.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 16, 2014)

There's the Gand we know and love. Enjoy brother. Many good days to come.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm fucking picking strains tonight. I've had it.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 16, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'm fucking picking strains tonight. I've had it.


What about her threats? Don't tell me your gonna get the boat and hemp ready


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 16, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> What about her threats? Don't tell me your gonna get the boat and hemp ready



Fuck her. I'm not going to let that bitch determine what I'm doing. She can't be that stupid to incriminate herself too.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 16, 2014)

Amen Gand!!!!! That's the fighters spirit! I'm looking forward to the best online bud porn once again! You taking any strain requests  I'd love to see some Mendo or Mindscape!!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 16, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Amen Gand!!!!! That's the fighters spirit! I'm looking forward to the best online bud porn once again! You taking any strain requests  I'd love to see some Mendo or Mindscape!!!


I'm going into the vault tonight. I'll let you know what the options are.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 16, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'm going into the vault tonight. I'll let you know what the options are.


Fuck yeah!!!!! And he's back!!!!!!! Can't wait for that Bud porn bro, bring that shit on!!
Myco


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 16, 2014)

Pop some haarlem if you got it. If seedsman didn't have that bodhi deal thats what I would have going right now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'm going into the vault tonight. I'll let you know what the options are.


No fucking around you say. Right on, Sir! Then it is time to drop some BODHI! You know you want to


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> No fucking around you say. Right on, Sir! Then it is time to drop some BODHI! You know you want to


There will be Bodhi for sure.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 17, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> There will be Bodhi for sure.


I'm getting goosebumps tee hee. Bodhi would hire ya after seeing your bud shots. I couldn't imagine your pics with his awesome hilarious descriptions


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 17, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'm getting goosebumps tee hee. Bodhi would hire ya after seeing your bud shots. I couldn't imagine your pics with his awesome hilarious descriptions


Thanks guys. I need to clean like a mfer and go from there. You know it's going to be a Gage and Bodhi show. Some MTG too. I just hope I find a smoke friendly lady or I am in trouble to a whole new level.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2014)

BOOM! Same here, Gage and Bodhi all the way. Got the new packs from Gage today... All dab strains. Newschool stuff some of which I have never heard of. All I know is Golden Goat x Jo already scares me and all I did was put the beans in the vault. I am getting more tents I think. Fat line up for this indoor season  A few short weeks and the fun begins...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 17, 2014)

Thought this was lame at first...until I seen his results. Banging out some tomatoes in manure and compost DWC. 
Part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMG2-s5AZsg Part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQBUbwACrYs


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> BOOM! Same here, Gage and Bodhi all the way. Got the new packs from Gage today... All dab strains. Newschool stuff some of which I have never heard of. All I know is Golden Goat x Jo already scares me and all I did was put the beans in the vault. I am getting more tents I think. Fat line up for this indoor season  A few short weeks and the fun begins...


M4K has been in touch with me about running some gear but I need to fly for myself for awhile. Down the line I guess. I don't want to make Gage look bad.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 17, 2014)

I heard bodhi is cruising around china looking for landrace strains to breed with... I don't know if that's true.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I heard bodhi is cruising around china looking for landrace strains to breed with... I don't know if that's true.


Yuannan Province. He posted a pic of an entire valley full of Indica. Insane. He has started a landrace trust, far as I know the plan is to keep them pure and preserve them, not only breeding.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yuannan Province. He posted a pic of an entire valley full of Indica. Insane. He has started a landrace trust, far as I know the plan is to keep them pure and preserve them, not only breeding.


where is that ? if not here, what forum was that on ? I want to see that


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 17, 2014)

hyroot said:


> where is that ? if not here, what forum was that on ? I want to see that


Breedbay, under the Bodhi section, he has a thread Yuannan Collection Trip. He should be back any day. I bet the pics are going to be EPIC. Intensely beautiful place he is at. I was blown away by just two pics.


----------



## May11th (Feb 17, 2014)

Damn i want some land race indica. Never ran bodhi yet but since you guys are all over his shaft i may have to take a ride lol. Guys once I'm able to post pics on this stupid site, I have a lucky seed of legit blue dream that is just amazing. Has anyone ran blue dream before and could you discuss it with me. I would love to dial her in, she's a frost monster and she has stretched 3 times in flower. I'm at 4 weeks flower now and have some foot long colos about 14 main colas. Later all. I bet my tab button doesn't work either even though I see it everything paragraph ed now I'm sure once I post I will look like a tard. Stay happy yall.p's hyroot. Im waiting on vuds I'm getting tired of rewatching your old shit. Ooooowwwwhooooo


----------



## May11th (Feb 17, 2014)

Yep i look stupid. Rui add me as a mod and I'll clear up all this stupid shit that is taking you forever. God damn stoners can't get nothing done .


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 17, 2014)

LMAO! May don't play eh. Check your PM lazy ass stoner.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 17, 2014)

Pray for my wife gang. We found a baseball sized tumor in her lady parts. If she didn't have an extra tube from her kidney it would have gone unnoticed. But that's where her stones are hiding. So they had to look deeper. Now shit just got serious. Thanks guys.


----------



## May11th (Feb 17, 2014)

For sure steelheader. I been through that path and Cleveland clinic in Ohio helped me do much, I won't go elsewhere now. Prayers to your wife and family good sir.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 18, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Pray for my wife gang. We found a baseball sized tumor in her lady parts. If she didn't have an extra tube from her kidney it would have gone unnoticed. But that's where her stones are hiding. So they had to look deeper. Now shit just got serious. Thanks guys.


That is hardcore. Thinking of you guys Brother. Doctors are good at what they do, they will sort this out.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 18, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Pray for my wife gang. We found a baseball sized tumor in her lady parts. If she didn't have an extra tube from her kidney it would have gone unnoticed. But that's where her stones are hiding. So they had to look deeper. Now shit just got serious. Thanks guys.



I wish her nothing but the best. I hope that this affliction leaves her body and takes residence in my ex's body. I will send my thoughts to the higher power for her.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 18, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Pray for my wife gang. We found a baseball sized tumor in her lady parts. If she didn't have an extra tube from her kidney it would have gone unnoticed. But that's where her stones are hiding. So they had to look deeper. Now shit just got serious. Thanks guys.


Ugh. I am so sorry to read this.

For all my ranting, I take Wisdom from Star Trek (yes, TOS) and accept
the ladies as "the Givers of Pain and Delight", and so I will keep her in my
prayers Bro.

It is good that you know. 

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 18, 2014)

How are you holding up Sh? How's your wife? We are all here for you bro.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm just trying to be still and wait. They're taking blood to find out if it's cancerous or benign. The results take 3 days. So it seems she might come home. But I think she might have to stay in the hospital myself. She's really not feeling well. If it's cancer then they will transport her to a better hospital. If not they will remove it locally. She's 33 years old. Either way I'm sure they will have to do a hysterectomy. Which will crush her.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 18, 2014)

In other news my plants are doing good. Except for my overwatering. One appy thunderfuck is going bananas. Twice the growth rate of the others. Seems different somehow. More masculine I guess. I think I'll turn up the heat a bit maybe that'll help dry the soil some. It's 66 degrees in the tent.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 18, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I'm just trying to be still and wait. They're taking blood to find out if it's cancerous or benign. The results take 3 days. So it seems she might come home. But I think she might have to stay in the hospital myself. She's really not feeling well. If it's cancer then they will transport her to a better hospital. If not they will remove it locally. She's 33 years old. Either way I'm sure they will have to do a hysterectomy. Which will crush her.


My thoughts and prayers are with her and you too. I just know that things will work out. You'll see.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 18, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> In other news my plants are doing good. Except for my overwatering. One appy thunderfuck is going bananas. Twice the growth rate of the others. Seems different somehow. More masculine I guess. I think I'll turn up the heat a bit maybe that'll help dry the soil some. It's 66 degrees in the tent.


Hope you get to sleep over this next while bro. And good to know your plants are kickin! Yeah my most vigorous plant is usually a boy, there have been very few exceptions to that.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks gang! Glad the most likely male is in a smaller pot so I can more easily finish him seperatly.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 18, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I'm just trying to be still and wait. They're taking blood to find out if it's cancerous or benign. The results take 3 days. So it seems she might come home. But I think she might have to stay in the hospital myself. She's really not feeling well. If it's cancer then they will transport her to a better hospital. If not they will remove it locally. She's 33 years old. Either way I'm sure they will have to do a hysterectomy. Which will crush her.


Sorry to hear this bro. Hopefully this is just a little scare and nothing more. If you (more specifically your wife) wants to look in to cannabis as part of her treatment just say the word. Lots of good info to be had, and a couple RIU members in particular that are very well versed on the subject. Keep us posted....


----------



## Javadog (Feb 18, 2014)

33....at 50 I can tell you that she is in full bloom, and 
will be when this is over. Make sure that she knows this.

Geezer.

JD


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 18, 2014)

Test results say not cancerous. So thats great news. Been trying to find a little more information on bodhi's the fuzz and blueberry hill. Anybody know any grow logs on those? I'm sure she'll be done with the physical pain by the time these are harvested but the emotional pain will continue for the rest of her life, if she is left barren. Adding that to her depression is going to be a real hard thing. 

Plants allready perked up after what I thought was overwatering. Maybe just learning a new soil and grow bags. Not to mention they are small plants still, in 15 gallon bags. I'll get it figured out. A little burn and twist on a couple sets of shoots one of my appy. I need to be more careful when watering. 

My mycelium is looking better this time. Taking things slowly, heating pad for 10 hours to get things started then put it up n the kitchen by my worm bin instead of in the cold garage on the heating mat. The last batch found a home at the base of a shitty rhododendron out front.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 18, 2014)

The Thunderfuck is a very light eater. This I know from SHOE who I think is the best person to ask about Bodhi gear. Blueberry Hill is a BB Indica x GHASH right? Short fat plants, minimal branching with huge leaves is the order of the day for a Indica x GHASH(g13hp). Don't top unless you have a few months for veg. 

The Fuzz produces some of the strongest branches out there. Being a SkunkVA crossed to Appy expect a longish flowering time with insane frost. And it will be beyond potent. There is a log for it happening on Breedbay.

Trust me, if you want info on B gear, open an account at the Gage forums and hop onto the Bodhi Seeds And Lots Of Useful Info thread and throw SHOE a question. Between him and Kap they have popped pretty much every Bodhi type, and if not they know somebody that has.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Ham! Ive topped the fuzz a few times and the appy once. My blueberry are about 10 days behind so I'll just let them go. I'm planning on running the fuzz and appy on a vertical screen and will just leave the bb hill alone.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 19, 2014)

Glad to hear about the negative results Steel. Make sure you keep her spirit up...B's gear will help.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 19, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Test results say not cancerous.


This is huge. EXCELLENT!

JD


----------



## May11th (Feb 19, 2014)

He'll yeah steelheader. Now you guys can stay on top of that situation and do yearly checkups to be safe . Great news! !!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 19, 2014)

I am so glad to hear that it is not cancer. Don't rush to the negative about any diagnosis on anything at this point. One step at a time my friend.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 19, 2014)

That news brightened my day!


----------



## May11th (Feb 19, 2014)

Me too java, man.now I want some coffee. Steelheaders, I wish I could enjoy a fatty with you. I am going to Denver on 420


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 19, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I am so glad to hear that it is not cancer. Don't rush to the negative about any diagnosis on anything at this point. One step at a time my friend.


Yeah we had quite the scare with my wife a few years ago. Literally JUST caught cervical cancer. Her last check-up is next month, a year after the last op. Steel, like Gandalf here says, one step at a time and eventually you get to the end of the road. Might take a while, but you will get there. Just focus on one step at a time. 

Anyhow a few pics

LVBK 'Blue Power' pheno







Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby













Super Blue Dream x (Mendo Queen x Paki Chitral Kush)







This Orb spider has been living with the Gage gear since day one, literally. I call it m4k


----------



## May11th (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow, I hate spiders, I would torch that bitch. Scary sucker. Plants look green as he'll ham, goodjob.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 19, 2014)

Spiders are good luck!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 19, 2014)

Great news steel!

Nice pics MH!

Happy ladies all around


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks. Things are going ok. New doctors waltzed in and started to be their incompetent selves. I'm going to talk with the urologist and fire those ass clowns. My work is being cool, were going to talk about the family leave plan tomorrow.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 19, 2014)

Crazy pictures Hamish. Damn. Hang in there SH. Thinking about you guys.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a pack of Gage's Breakout in the vault. I'm thinking GG Sugartown Express, OBR, Grape Puff too. Toss in some Bodhi SSDD, Lucky Charms, Blueberry Hill. I have so much crazy shit to run it's not even funny. Plus all of my COMA stuff.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

Exquisite taste Gand. You'll love the SSDD! Can we fast forward to your pix...

HOLY EFEE MAD!!! Don't let that thing bite you, or ya might end up shooting webs out of your wrist and swinging from tree to tree!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 20, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have a pack of Gage's Breakout in the vault. I'm thinking GG Sugartown Express, OBR, Grape Puff too. Toss in some Bodhi SSDD, Lucky Charms, Blueberry Hill. I have so much crazy shit to run it's not even funny. Plus all of my COMA stuff.


Nice! Should be some gems in those packs.

Speaking of Grape Puff ...... holy shit were those turds from seed. They were the smallest little bean-poles I've ever grown. The clones from the 2 females I have are HUGE though. Doesn't even look like the same plant. I've never seen such a contrast between plants grown from seed and clone.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

There's that snooty Michigan snob  Missed ya Stow. That's the exact structure I've been looking for!!! I have it with my Blood Orange, and I'm hoping some of my other three Bod-hee strains will do the same. If not, I'll be looking at that one.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> There's that snooty Michigan snob  Missed ya Stow. That's the exact structure I've been looking for!!! I have it with my Blood Orange, and I'm hoping some of my other three Bod-hee strains will do the same. If not, I'll be looking at that one.


In light of Steels situation with his wife and Gandalfs debacle with his ex I will refrain from complaining. Life could be a lot worse for st0w ..... but I'm in the midst of fighting with my homeowners insurance over burst water pipes ($50,000 in damage that they want to pay out $12,000 for), and I just wrapped up a 2 week state audit at work so I haven't had the time nor desire to be posting much on here. I'm alive and kicking though


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice! Should be some gems in those packs.
> 
> Speaking of Grape Puff ...... holy shit were those turds from seed. They were the smallest little bean-poles I've ever grown. The clones from the 2 females I have are HUGE though. Doesn't even look like the same plant. I've never seen such a contrast between plants grown from seed and clone.


What's up st0w. I need to get you a few OBR beans to run. I hope things are good your way.

Red....I can't wait to see the SSDD run. I have never run a thing from Bodhi.

The GG Breakout is Blue Diesel x Joseph OG. Interesting.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMuncher


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> RedCarpetMuncher


Hee Hee  Whatever Snooty.

Here's a glimpse of one of my SSDD phenos. Notice the strain's wavy leaves. Sucks that I topped, but I'm reveg'n some clones now. Also Gand, look out for the '10% bubbashine pheno'...I got lucky with one, as I only had 2 fems out of 11 hearty seedlings.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Hee Hee  Whatever Snooty.
> 
> Here's a glimpse of one of my SSDD phenos. Notice the strain's wavy leaves. Sucks that I topped, but I'm reveg'n some clones now. Also Gand, look out for the '10% bubbashine pheno'...I got lucky with one, as I only had 2 fems out of 11 hearty seedlings.
> View attachment 3000821


I've got some of those wrinkly leaves on a couple Bodhi Dream Lotus gals at 6 weeks flower. They look nice otherwise....


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

Stow, I'm really trying to reverse my male curse. I just got away from the 12/12 from seed, and did a nice three week veg. Good environment, lots of blue LEDs with a touch of red-carpetstain. I'll be satisfied with just 50/50 right now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Stow, I'm really trying to reverse my male curse. I just got away from the 12/12 from seed, and did a nice three week veg. Good environment, lots of blue LEDs with a touch of red-carpetstain. I'll be satisfied with just 50/50 right now.


I'm having shit luck with that too. 2/10 females on Grape Puff, 2/8 females on Dream Lotus. I've got 5 Zazen that were just flipped to flower ..... so hopefully I get 2 or 3 gals to sort through there. I'm a little torn on the Zazen genetics after finding out that Gascan is such a prick. 
I'm tempted to throw the fuckers out in the snow.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 20, 2014)

Holy crap Red. Only 2 fems out of 11 beans. What the hell is up with that? I have never done a 12/12 from the start. I am a greedy pheno seeker who must have clones of everything. I need to stop that shit because it's too much work to maintain things.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Holy crap Red. Only 2 fems out of 11 beans. What the hell is up with that? I have never done a 12/12 from the start. I am a greedy pheno seeker who must have clones of everything. I need to stop that shit because it's too much work to maintain things.


I feel you! I have cuttings everywhere lol. You can have some of my Cornerstones. The 12/12fs makes me have to reveg. Def worth it with these strains. Luckily, the blood orange rooted and reveg'd in just under 4 weeks.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm having shit luck with that too. 2/10 females on Grape Puff, 2/8 females on Dream Lotus. I've got 5 Zazen that were just flipped to flower ..... so hopefully I get 2 or 3 gals to sort through there. I'm a little torn on the Zazen genetics after finding out that Gascan is such a prick.
> I'm tempted to throw the fuckers out in the snow.



Holy shit st0w. I have heard others say Gascan is a fucker. What's up with that? I haven't been over there in ages. What a shame.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

Stow...did you ever find out about ways to influence gender? I wonder if it's just snake oil. I've never had this male ratio UNTIL I grew in the cold. What pisses me off is over half my popped B gear seems to be tall and vigorous  Seems to be the nanner theme.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Stow...did you ever find out about ways to influence gender? I wonder if it's just snake oil. I've never had this male ratio UNTIL I grew in the cold. What pisses me off is over half my popped B gear seems to be tall and vigorous  Seems to be the nanner theme.


I have been reading more and more about the whole nanner thing. Maybe everything is just moving too fast. What the hell do I know?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

From the looks of things, you know too much. Don't know how you stay humble


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> From the looks of things, you know too much. Don't know how you stay humble


Thanks Red. I just want to get back to some good soil and teas. That's it. I have a ton of my soil mixes left. I need to get some tea on them and get them cooking again.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 20, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Holy shit st0w. I have heard others say Gascan is a fucker. What's up with that? I haven't been over there in ages. What a shame.


I couldn't take it anymore. I went off on his old lady a bit and got banned. Long story, but the place is nothing more than a for-profit biz slinging his beans and his "build-a-soil" website. Nothing wrong with that per se, but you can't speak your mind or deviate one inch from their approved methods without getting a finger wagged at you. Screw that. 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> Stow...did you ever find out about ways to influence gender? I wonder if it's just snake oil. I've never had this male ratio UNTIL I grew in the cold. What pisses me off is over half my popped B gear seems to be tall and vigorous  Seems to be the nanner theme.


It's genetics. I don't think you can influence sex using temperature. That shit is coded in it's DNA.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 20, 2014)

You guys are my crew. I'm happy here.


----------



## SpicySativa (Feb 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I couldn't take it anymore. I went off on his old lady a bit and got banned. Long story, but the place is nothing more than a for-profit biz slinging his beans and his "build-a-soil" website. Nothing wrong with that per se, but you can't speak your mind or deviate one inch from their approved methods without getting a finger wagged at you. Screw that.
> 
> 
> 
> It's genetics. I don't think you can influence sex using temperature. That shit is coded in it's DNA.


I agree. I bought into the cold temps = more females thing for a minute... But this round I germed my seeds in moist paper towel on top of my internet router and they accidentally got WARM. I mean TOO warm. Once germed, they went into my veg cab with canopy-level temps around 77-80. Nevertheless, I ended up with at least 6/10 fems, possibly 7/10.

Genetics work in mysterious ways... Yes it might average out to 50/50, but we still see families with 5 sons and no daughters, or vice versa.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

I do know if it's cold...don't add a heater! Unless you want 'freeto fans'. IMHO, it's worth the $ for a pack if you get that one keeper. Lately, I don't mind finding a pretty boy stud that smells better than a female


----------



## SpicySativa (Feb 20, 2014)

"Freeto fans"? 

You mean you fried a fan from the heat?


----------



## SpicySativa (Feb 20, 2014)

Nothin' wrong with a few males. They make great worm food!

And it's not a "waste" of soil when you're recycling anyway. I've never bought or created a feminized seed, and probably never will. Blasting plants with hormones or silver just doesn't jive with my organic style.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's genetics. I don't think you can influence sex using temperature. That shit is coded in it's DNA.


you can force a male by adding more 630 and 660 red . Having heavy red dominant light early on.. The plant will think its fall and get tripped out sort of speak.. Its not 100% but last time I tried to force males. I got 3 males out of 5 doing that same thing.



SpicySativa said:


> Nothin' wrong with a few males. They make great worm food!
> 
> And it's not a "waste" of soil when you're recycling anyway. I've never bought or created a feminized seed, and probably never will. Blasting plants with hormones or silver just doesn't jive with my organic style.




i had a couple hermies last round. old ass master kush .. I fed them to the worms too.


----------



## May11th (Feb 20, 2014)

Red , what are your methods on revegging? Can I take a clone from a finished flower plant and try to reveg? I have mites lingering around in flower and I'd hate to bring in a whole flower plant. I have a ton of clones too lol I keep 2 of each pheno and seems like I just keep stock piling them. Gave one to a cocktail hydro prick to show him organics is superior to his nasty Chem shit. He's such a arrogant ass that I jjust love to prove wrong on a weekly basis. His shit always fails and he ends up smoking my stuff lmao. Mr. Know it all, one of them guys yet has nothing to show for his expertise if that's whatyyou'd call it.I always get more females than males. I'm like a 3/5 ratio and as long as I get something to clone I'm happy.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 20, 2014)

^^^^^^^ leave some buds on it and leaves. towards the bottom after chopping everything. It will start revegging after a couple weeks.. Check green santas thread in led section. He does alot of revegging.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

May11th said:


> Red , what are your methods on revegging? Can I take a clone from a finished flower plant and try to reveg? I have mites lingering around in flower and I'd hate to bring in a whole flower plant. I have a ton of clones too lol I keep 2 of each pheno and seems like I just keep stock piling them. Gave one to a cocktail hydro prick to show him organics is superior to his nasty Chem shit. He's such a arrogant ass that I jjust love to prove wrong on a weekly basis. His shit always fails and he ends up smoking my stuff lmao. Mr. Know it all, one of them guys yet has nothing to show for his expertise if that's whatyyou'd call it.I always get more females than males. I'm like a 3/5 ratio and as long as I get something to clone I'm happy.


Deleted insensitive comment 

Hydro guys crack me up sometimes. They act like their faster growing chem meds produces something comparable or even better than living soil. How many times have you heard "I'll put my buds against any organics!" Not hating on DWC cuz it's neat and fun, just not my cup of Dr. Tea 

Anyway, I went to 20/4 with mostly blue spectrum. I have 3 week flowered SSDD that's notorious for not wanting to reveg...so I'll find out if it makes a big diff. I also foliar with a very light kelp, alfalfa, ProTekt, and aloe spray every night. Don't know if that speeds things up or not either.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 20, 2014)

This was not supposed to be re-Veg related...it was supposed
to just be a normal clone!

But, from my thread:
*BTW, one thing that I am finding about the Soma NYCD is 
that its clones seem to explode into flower.

They were not flowering when I took them YESTERDAY, and I have 
the bulb over the seed tray going 24/0 (where the rest of the Veg
closet goes off for 6 hours a day).

Check out these two clones in the tray:













Now, check out the mother, potted for flowering:






ZERO flowering reaction to the taking of the clone.

Interesting stuff, though annoying, as I am sure that this
is not going to help the clones root. I am hoping that they
still will over the next few weeks, and the BST will keep the
moisture level correct for me in the meanwhile.

Onward and upward,

JD *

P.S. The bulb is a 6500 K, bought to stimulate mushroom fruiting,
but it should have a very good "early in the year" spectrum, IIRC.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 20, 2014)

I guess who really knows? I think with genetics like Gage or Bodhi your chances of finding a pretty sweet fem pheno is good. The pheno that you find will surely take care of you until you can pop more beans and find other things you like as much or more. I know you guys live this. I blame Sun Maiden pheno 2 for this statement.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 20, 2014)

Javadog said:


> This was not supposed to be re-Veg related...it was supposed
> to just be a normal clone!
> 
> But, from my thread:
> ...


Java...the picture didn't load.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 20, 2014)

Really? I see it. In your reply too.

Hmmm....


----------



## May11th (Feb 20, 2014)

I have that problem with my bc blue berry. It grows up retarded after this but pretty much into multiple tops. I clone on 24/7 too.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

May11th said:


> I have that problem with my bc blue berry. It grows up retarded after this but pretty much into multiple tops. I clone on 24/7 too.


Too lazy to take pics now, but my infamous SSDD is reveg'n before rooting?! I'll take pic in morning. Might have to quit clogging Gand's cool thread, and post up with the rest of the noobs.


----------



## May11th (Feb 20, 2014)

I can't upload pics. I don't have the tool bar on my mobile device. I've got plenty of pics but can't upload. My stuff is junk anyhow compared to everyone else's lol i have defiencies lol


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

May11th said:


> I can't upload pics. I don't have the tool bar on my mobile device. I've got plenty of pics but can't upload. My stuff is junk anyhow compared to everyone else's lol i have defiencies lol


If it's in your soil, just add a nice CT and start some good ol' nutrient cycling.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Too lazy to take pics now, but my infamous SSDD is reveg'n before rooting?! I'll take pic in morning. Might have to quit clogging Gand's cool thread, and post up with the rest of the noobs.


It's our thread. You guys are keeping it alive. I text M4k tonight and told him I was good to run gear again. I did tell him that I wanted to get something started to knock off the rust first. You want to know what's fucked up? 

I'm feeling better for longer periods of time. It's weird to actually have this feeling again. I'm not thinking about shit all the time. I'm not saying I'm good to go. Far from it but I am starting to see her for who she is which helps a bunch. She is a spoiled brat who is a prick if she doesn't get her way. It's a very big step believe me. Tonight she gave me a list of things she wants from our other homes. She wants all the furniture from the lake house which is brand new. Every piece of furniture in the whole house. It doesn't work like that, right? She's crazy. I told her we will let the lawyers talk and for her not to bother me. That pissed her off pretty good. Have you guys ever come across a woman who acts so nice to everyone but is a prick at home? Someone who needs to project perfection to everyone but is very insecure inside. Kind of a fake who talks about her friends and their kids and people behind their backs. This may work out after all. I need to have a hot girlfriend though. That's a must.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 20, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^ my most recent x was like that... I couldn't grasp any understanding of why I was treated that way.. Same for me I saw who she truly was afterwards. She didn't really have her own personality. She took on the personality of who ever she was around most.. Dumb blondes...lol now I'm messing with an x from 5 years ago. we went to a hip hop show the other night.. She wanted to me spend the night but I had to drive over an hour and water the plants that night. Those girls come first. This chick is more hippyish and digs more of the same shit that I do.. they are both hot so... it works out..

Glad to see you're back in action Gand.. I can't wait to see some dankness.. Another pheno hunt in the works?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

I want a hippy chick...sigh. My wife won't touch the stuff...not one little puff. Sleeping on the couch tonight, after being threatened...she doesn't know I prefer the couch. Think she's pregnant too...


----------



## May11th (Feb 20, 2014)

Lmfao! Red. Is that a sigh after the think she is pregnant?


----------



## May11th (Feb 20, 2014)

Fux yeah mr.gandalf. we need to meet up at the cup this yr and chill , I'll hook you up with some of my gfs cute friends. Lil 20 somethings to get your pepe wet. I'm very satisfied with my home life. My lady is a keeper. She can be a bitch but I can be a dick, plus she's one heck of a cook. If she could she would enjoy some marijuana, but she is in the medical field and feels she cannot. If she did she prefers vaping and edibles/teas/shakes. Which I'm just not getting into myself. I love putting my hash in with stuff. Made a tincture the other day, 2 grams beachsand/4 grams 100% organic olive oil. Who knows how strong the beachsand is but damn this shit is fun. I'm tripping my balls off all long over here today trying all my Lil concoctions lmfao . Whowee.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 21, 2014)

Well good news. It turns out to be a cyst. They were really focused on this thing due to the problems with her bladder, stones and fever. The kind of cyst filled with fluids, not the really nasty ones. It took 3 dr's to finally get the stones out of her extra ureter. And she can come home tomorrow. Thank God! That hospital is a joke. One nurse tried to cart her off to put a wire in her back, Which was only to be done during surgery if the traditional method wasn't working, and wasn't needed after all. 

I got to say it's been really nice around here with her gone. Nice and calm. She blows shit out of proportion big time. But I love her and she's a good gal. Just nuts. Thanks for the well wishes gang. 

Most of my babies have finally hit the point where growth really takes off. And I got some welded wire for the v-screen. I got to get my hands on some aloe for foliar.

Edit: Gandalf if I were you I'd just stay away from women for a while. Enjoy your freedom.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy crap, so many things to respond to... JD, I ran NYCD for 8 years, cloned and cloned off clones, and I NEVER saw anything like that. She was rock solid. Getting her from flower back to veg was a breeze too. We once had to hide the run in a dark attic for two days, the moms made a few extra primordial flowers but that was it. The leaves don't quite look the same either. I will try find a pic of one in veg for you...

Damn I will swing by later and reply to the rest...


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 21, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I need to have a hot girlfriend though. That's a must.


You can have mine, this chick is too much work!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 21, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> You can have mine, this chick is too much work!


I hear you Myco. Hang in there....it only gets worse.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 21, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I hear you Myco. Hang in there....it only gets worse.


Awesome, something to look forward to.
Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 21, 2014)

OK so let my try catch up here and then get to PM's...



GandalfdaGreen said:


> I hear you Myco. Hang in there....it only gets worse.


Meh.



mycomaster said:


> You can have mine, this chick is too much work!


Said every man about every woman, ever ROFL.



Steelheader3430 said:


> Well good news. It turns out to be a cyst. They were really focused on this thing due to the problems with her bladder, stones and fever. The kind of cyst filled with fluids, not the really nasty ones. It took 3 dr's to finally get the stones out of her extra ureter. And she can come home tomorrow. Thank God! That hospital is a joke. One nurse tried to cart her off to put a wire in her back, Which was only to be done during surgery if the traditional method wasn't working, and wasn't needed after all.
> 
> I got to say it's been really nice around here with her gone. Nice and calm. She blows shit out of proportion big time. But I love her and she's a good gal. Just nuts. Thanks for the well wishes gang.
> 
> ...


Good news brother! Yup, time apart is absolutely essential. You've GOT to have your separate things to get up to. At least 2 months out of 12 should really be apart. Otherwise both go crazy. Easier said than done. Next time, make the time apart more fun for both. See how awesome THAT is. A week getting stupid with your mates, priceless. 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> I want a hippy chick...sigh. My wife won't touch the stuff...not one little puff. Sleeping on the couch tonight, after being threatened...she doesn't know I prefer the couch. Think she's pregnant too...


Then you need to go where a few thousand of them hang out smoking Cheese and eating mushrooms. At a time. Every weekend. Cape Town. Check this shit out. 

http://www.psymedia.co.za/gallery/

Each pic is a link to a gallery of that particular event. Browse around kind Sirs. Hippie chicks we have, indeed. If you spot me you win a cookie. 





GandalfdaGreen said:


> It's our thread. You guys are keeping it alive. I text M4k tonight and told him I was good to run gear again. I did tell him that I wanted to get something started to knock off the rust first. You want to know what's fucked up?
> 
> I'm feeling better for longer periods of time. It's weird to actually have this feeling again. I'm not thinking about shit all the time. I'm not saying I'm good to go. Far from it but I am starting to see her for who she is which helps a bunch. She is a spoiled brat who is a prick if she doesn't get her way. It's a very big step believe me. Tonight she gave me a list of things she wants from our other homes. She wants all the furniture from the lake house which is brand new. Every piece of furniture in the whole house. It doesn't work like that, right? She's crazy. I told her we will let the lawyers talk and for her not to bother me. That pissed her off pretty good. Have you guys ever come across a woman who acts so nice to everyone but is a prick at home? Someone who needs to project perfection to everyone but is very insecure inside. Kind of a fake who talks about her friends and their kids and people behind their backs. This may work out after all. I need to have a hot girlfriend though. That's a must.


Bro, good to know you are getting on your feet. Yeah let the lawyers talk this over. Screw it, don't waste your energy. You are gonna be paying him anyway. Might as well earn his keep. 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> I guess who really knows? I think with genetics like Gage or Bodhi your chances of finding a pretty sweet fem pheno is good. The pheno that you find will surely take care of you until you can pop more beans and find other things you like as much or more. I know you guys live this. I blame Sun Maiden pheno 2 for this statement.


I hang on to EVERYTHING. Then if it doesn't make the grade I let it go. So after a while, even one female from a pack is OK if that happens, because there will be a few things on the side ready to run. Lots of work and weird logistics, but well, it is SAFE. 



hyroot said:


> ^^^^^^^ leave some buds on it and leaves. towards the bottom after chopping everything. It will start revegging after a couple weeks.. Check green santas thread in led section. He does alot of revegging.


I only left the two lowest buds on an LVBK, put her under 18/6 and 3 weeks later she was kicking. Just remember to treat it like you would a freshly rooted clone until you see shoots, the roots die off and fresh ones grow in their place, they are VERY sensitive in this phase. Stable temps, and very close eye on water, overwatering them is super easy. 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> You guys are my crew. I'm happy here.


Yup, aside from Breedbay and the Gage forum, which are 'once a week' kinda boards, I don't bother with any other forum. It really is a killer crew here. 



st0wandgrow said:


> I couldn't take it anymore. I went off on his old lady a bit and got banned. Long story, but the place is nothing more than a for-profit biz slinging his beans and his "build-a-soil" website. Nothing wrong with that per se, but you can't speak your mind or deviate one inch from their approved methods without getting a finger wagged at you. Screw that.
> 
> 
> 
> It's genetics. I don't think you can influence sex using temperature. That shit is coded in it's DNA.


Which one is his wife?... Haven't been back there since they were rude to you and Red. 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have been reading more and more about the whole nanner thing. Maybe everything is just moving too fast. What the hell do I know?


I agree. Moving way too fast. What happened to a company working on ONE cross for two or three years before adding it to their line up?... It just seems really quick these days. Breakneck speed really. 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> Holy crap Red. Only 2 fems out of 11 beans. What the hell is up with that? I have never done a 12/12 from the start. I am a greedy pheno seeker who must have clones of everything. I need to stop that shit because it's too much work to maintain things.


Nonono, you can't stop that shit LOL. You need to collect MORE. What would help out is a 'buddy system', two or three guys working together each holding on to different phenos. Division of labour. I had an arrangement like that until very recently. Very weird and disconnected going totally solo, but also not all bad I guess. 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> The GG Breakout is Blue Diesel x Joseph OG. Interesting.


I want to collect OG Jo crosses now. Kinda like Appy crosses, you just KNOW it is going to kick ass. He is quite the daddy. I got an OG BX to test too, should be interesting. So I have 3 types of Jo crosses and so far 3 phenos hehehehe. I am going to be pretty serious about the collection myself.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 21, 2014)

You're the man Hamish. Joseph is very special. I agree on the lawyer thing.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 21, 2014)

You remember the Back To The Future movies, I think it is the second one. Priceless line uttered by Doc Brown: 'Justice moves swiftly in the future now that they have abolished all lawyers.'


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey Ham, is that you with the hipster stash and the mouse hat? 

http://www.psymedia.co.za/gallery/

Each pic is a link to a gallery of that particular event. Browse around kind Sirs. Hippie chicks we have, indeed. If you spot me you win a cookie. 
​


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL @ this thread. Part marijuana, part support group for men.

Women are crazy. I'm noticing a theme here


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 21, 2014)

You guys are fucking awesome! Weird how I like 'strangers' on the interweb more than most of my friends. Damn it Steel...ya beat me to it lol. Here's my second pick...can I get that kief kookie now?! 


Add on: Here's some wacky pix for me mates to laugh at 
Bodhi pheno hunting and couples therapy...guess the M/F ratio and win my cookie from Ham...

Bodhi blood orange abuse...reveg'd, mainlined, supercropped, and skinned?!


----------



## May11th (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice orange red. Very nice looking veggers. I want some baby seedlings but I only have 1 going from a blueberry X lavender. I have 3 growing right now that are my favorite veg plants although they fight me with notes just like their moms. Caramelo is a nute whore.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 21, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You guys are fucking awesome! Weird how I like 'strangers' on the interweb more than most of my friends. Damn it Steel...ya beat me to it lol. Here's my second pick...can I get that kief kookie now?!
> View attachment 3001492
> 
> Add on: Here's some wacky pix for me mates to laugh at
> ...



Things look great Red. I am loving it.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 21, 2014)

May11th said:


> Nice orange red. Very nice looking veggers. I want some baby seedlings but I only have 1 going from a blueberry X lavender. I have 3 growing right now that are my favorite veg plants although they fight me with notes just like their moms. Caramelo is a nute whore.


I can't wait to see the BB x Lavender May.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 21, 2014)

You are wearing sunglasses and pointing at the camera!

That cross does sound lovely May. I lost my one Lavender bean.

But, on the upside, I am talking to prospective jobs, so hope springs eternal.

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 21, 2014)

I vegged for 1-3 weeks and they're 3 days into bloom...expecting 90% males lol. I have 20 cuttings under a 9 watt LED. I need to downsize May  I need some advice on how to stop my magic bean addiction. My name is red and beans made me bankrupt...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 21, 2014)

Javadog said:


> You are wearing sunglasses and pointing at the camera!
> 
> That cross does sound lovely May. I lost my one Lavender bean.
> 
> ...


Soma Lavender? I know Mad was praising the stuff. Guess I'll sub to your thread


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 21, 2014)

Javadog said:


> You are wearing sunglasses and pointing at the camera!
> 
> That cross does sound lovely May. I lost my one Lavender bean.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the jobs Java. Hope is a damn good thing to have.


----------



## May11th (Feb 21, 2014)

They are near 2 months veg. Been topped a ton and they grow just like lavender. Red, just spend every dollar you on, that'll stop the buying lol I just try to focus on 3-4 strains and I'm constantly killing the ones I don't like. My keepers are keepers I guess and I try out 1 new bean every 3 weeks so I can still document it well. I have 18-20 plants in flower and documenting all them is tough. When I grow something I am very picky . It's not all about the high but I'm looking for balance you would say.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 21, 2014)

Hamish ..... Gascans wife is "MGD". She had a thread about infused coconut oil that I jumped in on because I make a shit-ton of it for a couple patients. I tried sharing a couple tips that I have learned over the years and she got her feathers ruffled and thought I was trying to teach her (the all-mighty) something new.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks G.

Red, I am sorry if I misled you, but the single Lavender bean from
Soma was lost (I posted about it...found a gnat larvae in the process
of eating it (!) when I finally dug it up to see what was up.

I am putting some Spinosad into my seed tray water now. It does not
seem to affect the speed or quality of clones.

I do have a very nice Soma NYCD (Mad approves ;0) going, so I hope
that the thread pleases.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 21, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Thanks G.
> 
> Red, I am sorry if I misled you, but the single Lavender bean from
> Soma was lost (I posted about it...found a gnat larvae in the process
> ...



That reminds me that I have a pack of Soma's NYCD.


----------



## May11th (Feb 21, 2014)

Pop that shit. What the hell man lol jk. I want some soma beans. I see he likes g13 haze. I hear of g13 but never had it. I have some killer blue dream going so that will be my first haze. So far my skunk strains give me the most hell. I'm switching to all super canna coco . Shit on peat moss. Night and day difference on my veg program with the 2.


----------



## May11th (Feb 21, 2014)

Soma rock bud looks appealing. He sure is one with earth and is such a humble guy. I'd love to meet soma and taste his herb.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 21, 2014)

His Somango was my first keeper.

I will sample more, but I really do need to get packs when I can.

I tire of finding gold without the option of having it for the future.

Some time....and after I sample the amazing clones one can apparently
get here in San Diego.

JD


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 21, 2014)

Uuuuuuhhhhhgggg! She's home....... How is it women can increase the weight of the atmosphere?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 21, 2014)

Maybe that's hams nasty ass foot.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 21, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Thanks G.
> 
> Red, I am sorry if I misled you, but the single Lavender bean from
> Soma was lost (I posted about it...found a gnat larvae in the process
> ...


I rid of my f'n gnats with just one gal of BTI dunk tea! I used a quarter of the donut aerated for a day. Top dressed 1T per 5 gal pot. I haven't seen 1 flying fucker for weeks! They're the reason for my forearm burn and the lump on head. I get off on smokin those fuckers trapped in my trichs. Smoke those bitches!!! I'm going to 'fucking stop blogging' at the dinner table now lol.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 21, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Uuuuuuhhhhhgggg! She's home....... How is it women can increase the weight of the atmosphere?


OH LORDY! Too soon?!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 21, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Uuuuuuhhhhhgggg! She's home....... How is it women can increase the weight of the atmosphere?



I must admit that it is pretty cool not to have someone fucking with me all the time or giving me shit for not doing what she wants me to do. 

You're hilarious Red.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 21, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I must admit that it is pretty cool not to have someone fucking with me all the time or giving me shit for not doing what she wants me to do.
> 
> You're hilarious Red.


 You're positivity rubs off on us! Steel had me rolling with that one


----------



## Javadog (Feb 21, 2014)

I know, all to well. It is not the weight of the atmosphere that you
are feeling but an overall loss of vigor, as she slowly sucks the life
and energy out of your body and soul.

Have a nice day.

:0)

JD


----------



## hyroot (Feb 21, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I know, all to well. It is not the weight of the atmosphere that you
> are feeling but an overall loss of vigor, as she slowly sucks the life
> and energy out of your body and soul.
> 
> ...


there you go debie downer


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 21, 2014)

hyroot said:


> there you go debie downer


Hy hater...bye hater  

P.S. I'm covering my touch screen with black gold worm shit as I type. Y'ever had anyone ask you why your fingernails are so dirty in the winter...


----------



## Javadog (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh, I am not of one mind on "The Givers of Pain and Delight".

They do have their needs though, and they make them ours.

Ah heck, this is a tea thread.

I finally added my Lactos to my tea and did not notice the effect
until I noticed that my pump was making a much stronger and 
noisier waterfall. Very cool. It not only cleared my water but 
it f'in cleaned out my pump. LOL

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 21, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Oh, I am not of one mind on "The Givers of Pain and Delight".
> 
> They do have their needs though, and they make them ours.
> 
> ...


I put some in a clog up drain overnight...I should try it on my wife's ass to get the big fucking stick out!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 21, 2014)

We need the like button back! I always clean my nails good. Nosey fucking kids at work. I'll ask again with a link this time. Has anybody heard of this stuff? http://www.soilsymbiotics.com/our_products/solu-plks-humic-acid I've read of humid acid on here before do you guys think it's just another brand?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 21, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> We need the like button back! I always clean my nails good. Nosey fucking kids at work. I'll ask again with a link this time. Has anybody heard of this stuff? http://www.soilsymbiotics.com/our_products/solu-plks-humic-acid I've read of humid acid on here before do you guys think it's just another brand?


I'm very drunk and very skeptical. You're doing a great job without that. I bought stuff just like that but never used it. Fuck it. Keep it simple.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 21, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Hy hater...bye hater
> 
> P.S. I'm covering my touch screen with black gold worm shit as I type. Y'ever had anyone ask you why your fingernails are so dirty in the winter...



Awesome. Get some cheap gloves, latex or not, and use those whenever your hands are going to get dirty. I love my boxes. A true must have.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 22, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Hey Ham, is that you with the hipster stash and the mouse hat?
> 
> http://www.psymedia.co.za/gallery/
> 
> ...


lol no but that guy.... Mwahahaha... We call him Sixfoot even though he is like 7ft something lol...


----------



## fractals (Feb 22, 2014)

Was recommended to check this thread. So there we go, first thread on RIU subbed. Looking forward to reading through all this info. Looks very interesting.


----------



## May11th (Feb 22, 2014)

It'd very good man. Enjoy the family. So made me a .5 gram beach sand cofee, must be really cbd strong, I am gone. Hard day at the gym and I feel like jello. Mixed martial arts is one of my new passions and I can control my anger so much better with mma and a dooby. Stepping up my running and going to get dedicated. I love the feeling of taking a huge punch and countering it with something lethal. You must stay the aggressor and you must always stray headstrong, stay fast, stay strong, be swift, light and breath as you strike, take a blow as a wake up and let it anger you. Release on a open channel, focus and explode. That's how I feel on the mats. I hope to never have to face anyone. I haven't fought outside a mat since I was 19, I hope to keep it that way. I have some serious rage issues believe it or not. I cannot let some things go and they eat at me. I look in the mirror some days with complete dislike, I usually don't talk about these things guys. Just need to let it out. You guys don't judge .


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 22, 2014)

May11th said:


> It'd very good man. Enjoy the family. So made me a .5 gram beach sand cofee, must be really cbd strong, I am gone. Hard day at the gym and I feel like jello. Mixed martial arts is one of my new passions and I can control my anger so much better with mma and a dooby. Stepping up my running and going to get dedicated. I love the feeling of taking a huge punch and countering it with something lethal. You must stay the aggressor and you must always stray headstrong, stay fast, stay strong, be swift, light and breath as you strike, take a blow as a wake up and let it anger you. Release on a open channel, focus and explode. That's how I feel on the mats. I hope to never have to face anyone. I haven't fought outside a mat since I was 19, I hope to keep it that way. I have some serious rage issues believe it or not. I cannot let some things go and they eat at me. I look in the mirror some days with complete dislike, I usually don't talk about these things guys. Just need to let it out. You guys don't judge .


I get it May. I am all over the idea of not being able to let things go and letting them get at me. I need to figure out how to work those things out. I can tell you May that you are a really good guy. Fuck the dislike thing. I get it though. I am working on that too. I was told that those type of feelings come from something from our youth. I was taught to address those feelings by figuring out how old we feel at the time when those feelings come on. If you can pin this down and reassure yourself that you are much wiser and older now then it's a start. It's like speaking to the kid inside us who is "afraid". I know this all sounds a bit out there but it might work for you too. This advice comes from my therapist who I really trust a great deal. I'm here for you if you want to talk more. You can PM or whatever. You're not alone. It's great you have a kick ass outlet too.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome fractals!

May stick with it. I wish I did. I used to train in Kung Fu San Soo as a teenager. Then got lazy and started partying. I regret loosing focus but hey it was going to happen sooner or later regardless, so I'm glad I got it out of the way. Now I don't have the time, money or physical health to get back into things. Well not like I did when I was young. 

Good advice Gand. Never mind that self hatred shit. That doesn't bring any thing beneficial to your life. Although I never did like myself very much, I'm getting past it finally.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 22, 2014)

http://www.psymedia.co.za/ocmx_gallery/altered-states-presents-yin-yang-2012/ Oh dear lord hamish is a hipster. I can't believe you have hipsters in SA too.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 22, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Welcome fractals!
> 
> May stick with it. I wish I did. I used to train in Kung Fu San Soo as a teenager. Then got lazy and started partying. I regret loosing focus but hey it was going to happen sooner or later regardless, so I'm glad I got it out of the way. Now I don't have the time, money or physical health to get back into things. Well not like I did when I was young.
> 
> Good advice Gand. Never mind that self hatred shit. That doesn't bring any thing beneficial to your life. Although I never did like myself very much, I'm getting past it finally.


You're right. No benefit at all. 

Welcome fractals. Join the party.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 22, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> We need the like button back! I always clean my nails good. Nosey fucking kids at work. I'll ask again with a link this time. Has anybody heard of this stuff? http://www.soilsymbiotics.com/our_products/solu-plks-humic-acid I've read of humid acid on here before do you guys think it's just another brand?


Are you rocking a worm bin steel? That will contain all of the humates that you need. I have used Bio-Ag's humic and fulvic bottled products and they are not necessary once you start making your own vermicompost.



fractals said:


> Was recommended to check this thread. So there we go, first thread on RIU subbed. Looking forward to reading through all this info. Looks very interesting.


Welcome! This is a very good thread. Also check out Rrogs thread in the Michigan patients sub-forum



May11th said:


> It'd very good man. Enjoy the family. So made me a .5 gram beach sand cofee, must be really cbd strong, I am gone. Hard day at the gym and I feel like jello. Mixed martial arts is one of my new passions and I can control my anger so much better with mma and a dooby. Stepping up my running and going to get dedicated. I love the feeling of taking a huge punch and countering it with something lethal. You must stay the aggressor and you must always stray headstrong, stay fast, stay strong, be swift, light and breath as you strike, take a blow as a wake up and let it anger you. Release on a open channel, focus and explode. That's how I feel on the mats. I hope to never have to face anyone. I haven't fought outside a mat since I was 19, I hope to keep it that way. I have some serious rage issues believe it or not. I cannot let some things go and they eat at me. I look in the mirror some days with complete dislike, I usually don't talk about these things guys. Just need to let it out. You guys don't judge .


I hear ya. Banging heads is a good release. I have struggled to find something physical to replace hockey since retiring. I'm thinking of signing up for Krav Maga. My bff is a black belt in it and has been pestering me to join for a while now.



GandalfdaGreen said:


> I get it May. I am all over the idea of not being able to let things go and letting them get at me. I need to figure out how to work those things out. I can tell you May that you are a really good guy. Fuck the dislike thing. I get it though. I am working on that too. I was told that those type of feelings come from something from our youth. I was taught to address those feelings by figuring out how old we feel at the time when those feelings come on. If you can pin this down and reassure yourself that you are much wiser and older now then it's a start. It's like speaking to the kid inside us who is "afraid". I know this all sounds a bit out there but it might work for you too. This advice comes from my therapist who I really trust a great deal. I'm here for you if you want to talk more. You can PM or whatever. You're not alone. It's great you have a kick ass outlet too.


Good advice. Shit happens. Don't beat yourself up over it. We all need to learn how to move past things while still learning the lessons that are there.


----------



## May11th (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks guys. You are all probably older and wiser and I do look up to you. I think you are so right gandalf. I really can't find what's bothering me . It's getting worse as I age surprisely. I should go seek a therapist actually. Stow, hockey is pretty big where I'm from as well. I never played it but it looks fun as he'll i just can't skate. i been doing some form of combat since I was 3, I've got a pretty funny nose now lol I have to say after watching Anderson Silvas leg get all mangled I was scared to throw another kick. Ouch.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 22, 2014)

That injury to Silva was horrific. I broke my tibia and fibula similar to what he did and it was a tough recovery. I think he's done. Pretty hard to come back from that and compete at a world class level. You'll have to make a road trip up to Michigan May. We'll get baked and I'll teach you how to skate.


----------



## May11th (Feb 22, 2014)

Hell yeah stow. I could talk to about many things about all the laws in Michigan. I need to become legal because the worry is always there and I don't ever want to get in trouble for something like growing a seed. If I move to Michigan I will celebrate with a 100x20 greenhouse, 12-24 600 gallon smart pots lmao. Seriously I think I would be too busy with them to have a worry in the world other than my loved ones and caring for my plants 12+ hrs a day lol. When you plant outdoors stow ? Here I shoot for mid may. I didn't have any good results with last years outdoor due to heavy Rain.


----------



## May11th (Feb 22, 2014)

Ouch . Did you cry ? Lol Jk but damn the pain that would cause.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 22, 2014)

"Are you rocking a worm bin steel? That will contain all of the humates that you need. I have used Bio-Ag's humic and fulvic bottled products and they are not necessary once you start making your own vermicompost."-Stow


yeah Stow I just started one a few weeks ago. That thing is full of composting mites the tiny slow ones. My local organics guy swears by the Solu-plks. He spends lots of money on seminars and courses them gives away all the information he can get you to take. They don't need the money from their store. They're organic missionaries if you will.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 22, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> "Are you rocking a worm bin steel? That will contain all of the humates that you need. I have used Bio-Ag's humic and fulvic bottled products and they are not necessary once you start making your own vermicompost."-Stow
> 
> 
> yeah Stow I just started one a few weeks ago. That thing is full of composting mites the tiny slow ones. My local organics guy swears by the Solu-plks. He spends lots of money on seminars and courses them gives away all the information he can get you to take. They don't need the money from their store. They're organic missionaries if you will.



Hey Steel.....how is your wife doing?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 22, 2014)

I want to be a farmer and grow my own food and medicine.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 22, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey Steel.....how is your wife doing?



She's good Gand. Thanks for asking.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I want to be a farmer and grow my own food and medicine.


Damm, I'd love to be a kid today and when my teacher or parent asked me what I wanted to be when I grow up.. I be like damm what the punk ass do you think I wanna be biatches.... no but it would be cool to reply I'd like to be a medicinal cannabis farmer! 

DankSwag


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 22, 2014)

DANKSWAG said:


> Damm, I'd love to be a kid today and when my teacher or parent asked me what I wanted to be when I grow up.. I be like damm what the punk ass do you think I wanna be biatches.... no but it would be cool to reply I'd like to be a medicinal cannabis farmer!
> 
> DankSwag


Better yet...I wanna grow plants like daddy :O I just got schooled tonight on GMOs. I don't want to eat anything now...scary shit we put into our bodies. Native Americans had the right idea.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey StOw... About that Swami gear, I know what you mean with feeling sour about the plants. But the way I see it, it is Coot's legacy nit Gascanastans. Coot bred The One and Blue Orca. And you can find a few stories about him giving these cuts to people in need, for FREE. If it was up to him your patients would always be taken care of. I choose to focus on HIS Karma. And DJ Short is a cool guy too so T.O x BMR has nothing to do with Gas. Just sayin' mate.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 23, 2014)

Went out to foliar with aloe before lights on this morning and realized my timers been in the on position for weeks. Fuck.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 23, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Went out to foliar with aloe before lights on this morning and realized my timers been in the on position for weeks. Fuck.


Your fine if your vegging. If you plan on dropping light cycle do so gradually, as I've had girls bloom after dropping from 20 to 18.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah I probably should play it safe. Thanks red.


----------



## May11th (Feb 23, 2014)

I've done that before for a few weeks into flower for a few days. Now I'm ocd about my timers. He'll I left my exhaust Dan timer on 24 hrs one time in a controlled room. Got down to 22° lol


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 23, 2014)

I called my wife after a power outage and had her flip the switch. I got home and reset the times but forgot to switch it back to timer. I wondered why it was getting so warm at night all of a sudden.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 23, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I called my wife after a power outage and had her flip the switch. I got home and reset the times but forgot to switch it back to timer. I wondered why it was getting so warm at night all of a sudden.


I did the same exact thing lol. I still blamed her.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 23, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Went out to foliar with aloe before lights on this morning and realized my timers been in the on position for weeks. Fuck.



What???? No way.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 23, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> What???? No way.



Yeah.... Total bonehead move. Gonna love the power bill.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 23, 2014)

Ever use insect frass in your teas, Gandalf?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 23, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Ever use insect frass in your teas, Gandalf?


I have not. I have read about it in many places though. Have you ever used it?


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 23, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have not. I have read about it in many places though. Have you ever used it?


I had some at one time but mixed it into my soil mix. I think i only grew peppers out of that batch though. They did rock but can't say it was that for sure. I have some that i plan on only using in teas along with EWC, alfalfa, kelp, seaweed, and molasses. So i guess we'll see.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 23, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> I had some at one time but mixed it into my soil mix. I think i only grew peppers out of that batch though. They did rock but can't say it was that for sure. I have some that i plan on only using in teas along with EWC, alfalfa, kelp, seaweed, and molasses. So i guess we'll see.


Sounds awesome. Stick around and tell us how it goes. It's a great group of guys.


----------



## fractals (Feb 23, 2014)

Just finished and what an interesting read this is. Some fascinating info gleaned from you guys. I am going to attempt making a tea this week. My partner is on his annual vacation for the next two weeks and I look forward with childish anticipation to have some good results to show. I have a question: can these teas can be succesfully fed with similar results to any plant? The wife grows roses and has never ending problems with dark spots, mildew stuff and many yellowing leaves. I'm not the most informed gardener. I merely provide the finances and its time for a change. Thank you for the warm welcome guys.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 23, 2014)

^^^^^ welcome to the weirdest thread of organic heads.. Lol...its all pretty much fam here. Stick around .

I use same teas on all my plants. I grow aloe Vera, basil, rosemary, lavender, peppermint, money trees, broccoli, avocado tree, lettuce and more.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 23, 2014)

Let's see if these will load. All bodhi. They broke soil around the 23 of jan. Or some shit like that. The 2 front left are about 10 days behind they are blueberry hill. Back left, middle and right middle Appalachian thunder fuck. Front and rear right are the fuzz. Second pic the fuzz. And next two pics my appy tf. All have been topped multiple times after 5th node on main and second node on branches. Note the wonky leaves on the second appy. They're getting better. The spots are from an aloe foliar.

edit the attached photo was suppose to be first.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey fractals, I'll take this opportunity to apologize on everybody's behalf for redcarpetmatches. We don't have immediate control over him yet.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Hey fractals, I'll take this opportunity to apologize on everybody's behalf for redcarpetmatches. We don't have immediate control over him yet.


hahahahahahaa . Red is like the stray dog we took in and gave a home to. But not quite house broken but still fam lol...


----------



## May11th (Feb 24, 2014)

Shits on the coats.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 24, 2014)

I remember the other day I was researching something and google took me to a thread where red had said something to piss off hamish. It was funny shit. I just can't get away. lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hey StOw... About that Swami gear, I know what you mean with feeling sour about the plants. But the way I see it, it is Coot's legacy nit Gascanastans. Coot bred The One and Blue Orca. And you can find a few stories about him giving these cuts to people in need, for FREE. If it was up to him your patients would always be taken care of. I choose to focus on HIS Karma. And DJ Short is a cool guy too so T.O x BMR has nothing to do with Gas. Just sayin' mate.


Yeah, good point MH. They are in flower right now. I will update you guys here once they're done. Looks like I have 4 females to grow out ..... 1 looks like shit, and the other 3 look healthy. 3 of the 4 are very similar, and one looks like a completely different strain.



Steelheader3430 said:


> Went out to foliar with aloe before lights on this morning and realized my timers been in the on position for weeks. Fuck.


LOL! Ohh shit. Were these in veg? If so you should be fine.....



Steelheader3430 said:


> Hey fractals, I'll take this opportunity to apologize on everybody's behalf for redcarpetmatches. We don't have immediate control over him yet.


Haha! He's our thread mascot. 



hyroot said:


> hahahahahahaa . Red is like the stray dog we took in and gave a home to. But not quite house broken but still fam lol...


Maybe a shock collar would work?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the gang bang guys


----------



## Javadog (Feb 24, 2014)

You are cool by me!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 24, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I remember the other day I was researching something and google took me to a thread where red had said something to piss off hamish. It was funny shit. I just can't get away. lol


Organic Feeding 101 ROFL...

Decided to start on some test gear next Monday. Bodhi's Dank Sinatra Remix (there were 16 beans) and Gage's Golden Goat x OG Jo. Saving the Clusterfunk Remix for last. Gawds I love my chems


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 24, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Thanks for the gang bang guys


I still love you red.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Organic Feeding 101 ROFL...
> 
> Decided to start on some test gear next Monday. Bodhi's Dank Sinatra Remix (there were 16 beans) and Gage's Golden Goat x OG Jo. Saving the Clusterfunk Remix for last. Gawds I love my chems


Sounds great. What is the Clusterfunk Remix?


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Thanks for the gang bang guys


you are welcome


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 24, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Thanks for the gang bang guys



We love you red, just the way you are.


----------



## May11th (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha. I love red. His reputation comments are awesome. I always choke on something when i see them. Never a dull moment with red.


----------



## May11th (Feb 24, 2014)

Gandalf. Could you post some pics for me of your blue dream crosses you've ran, anyone else as well. I'm trying to figure this thing out and need to see how I want to train her next time. Thanks guys. Talk to you later. Hope everyone is having good a great day and has something yummy to eat.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 24, 2014)

Gandalf, the Clusterfunk was the SkunkVA cut x 88g13hp, far as I know using Motarebel's GHASH cut, the remix is SkunkVA x Deadly G which is a '88g13hp phenotype Bodhi found. Closest I will ever get to the mother of all chems unless I sail a clone here. Same with the Dank Sinatra, probably the closest I will get to the original Affie. These will be my first 'elite clone crosses' I run. Lets see if they are as good as the mommies' reputations say they are. The Golden Goat x Jo is also another 'elite clone cross' so we will really see, dank or hype...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 24, 2014)

Anybody know where Black Jesus is at?... He just disappeared, a bit worried about the fella.


----------



## fractals (Feb 25, 2014)

Lol. Thats ok. I'm a hardened brit. I come from the land of Russell Brand, Mr Bean, Monty Python and the queen. I think I can handle a few flints of wood. So my first tea is bubblin' away. My dogs want to drink it ?!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 25, 2014)

Well, it probably tastes like ass, and that is caviar to dogs!

Yuck!

:0)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 25, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Well, it probably tastes like ass, and that is caviar to dogs!
> 
> Yuck!
> 
> :0)


I fees them the curds off lacto b cultures, stops their breath from smelling like ass


----------



## Javadog (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, that stuff is pretty amazing.

BTW, we are laughing over here because someone actually invented Vapoorize!

[video=youtube;cpads8s5mik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpads8s5mik[/video]

I am not recalling the name, but anything that you just spray on shit
to "make it go away" is just not natural! 

:0)

JD

P.S. The product that I am thinking of is *not* actually sprayed on shit,
but on pretty much everything else...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 26, 2014)

May11th said:


> Gandalf. Could you post some pics for me of your blue dream crosses you've ran, anyone else as well. I'm trying to figure this thing out and need to see how I want to train her next time. Thanks guys. Talk to you later. Hope everyone is having good a great day and has something yummy to eat.


I'll look May. I might have one or two pictures from my past that are worthy of posting up here.


----------



## May11th (Feb 26, 2014)

Gracias sir. You guys ever wish you were born in a different time? Watching back to the future and I wonder if I would of enjoyed a different life time. As long as I can be the the woman I'm with now . Could imagine her all hairy legged and pusssy hair all crazy. No toilet paper to wipe your ass and damn it's so easy to do suit now in days . Can't make a fast meal back in the day lol


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 26, 2014)

May11th said:


> Gracias sir. You guys ever wish you were born in a different time? Watching back to the future and I wonder if I would of enjoyed a different life time. As long as I can be the the woman I'm with now . _Could imagine her all hairy legged and pusssy hair all crazy. lol_


Sounds like the 70's! Myco


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't mind da bush as long as it's maintained and not the end of 5 diff happy trails.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah, and when you nuzzle the pussy, you can move your face 
in more than one direction(!).

:0)

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't mind hairy beaver, but an ass fro!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow. I think I'm gay now. Oh well. Due to recent events in my life what the fuck?


----------



## steelheadguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey everyone, I need to get a reservoir to feed my plants. 
Can I use a 30 gal plastic barrel for my tea and regular waterings? Also, if I were to build a stand to elevate the barrel, could I put a drain in the bottom of the barrel and avoid having to use a submersible pump to power the hose?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 26, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Wow. I think I'm gay now. Oh well. Due to recent events in my life what the fuck?


My next wife is going to be a dude. jk


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 26, 2014)

steelheadguy said:


> Hey everyone, I need to get a reservoir to feed my plants.
> Can I use a 30 gal plastic barrel for my tea and regular waterings? Also, if I were to build a stand to elevate the barrel, could I put a drain in the bottom of the barrel and avoid having to use a submersible pump to power the hose?


How long will your system take to drain to the pots? Tea's need to be aerated or bacteria takes over or some shit. Somebody smart will come along and give you a better response. Wanna fight for username?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 26, 2014)

steelheadguy said:


> Hey everyone, I need to get a reservoir to feed my plants.
> Can I use a 30 gal plastic barrel for my tea and regular waterings? Also, if I were to build a stand to elevate the barrel, could I put a drain in the bottom of the barrel and avoid having to use a submersible pump to power the hose?


What type of teas, and how long would these teas potentially stand for?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 26, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Wow. I think I'm gay now. Oh well. Due to recent events in my life what the fuck?


Ha, the old catch22. I find these two reactions to be the norm when dealing with women. Dudes either look for ANOTHER one (problems x2 wtf), or totally lose interest. I don't think too many people realize what it means to truly lose interest. Not a nice feeling. Takes some serious thinking to turn around. Thinking of you bud.


----------



## May11th (Feb 27, 2014)

Did your ex say that gandalf, or did she just pass you off enough to say fuck woman. I mean being fat couldn't be too bad if your gay with you best friends lol just no sex for me but I'll hang out with other males and have non sex orgys. You know smoking bongs and cooking food orgys lol nothing against guys here, I have a bi friend and you would never know, thank god I've never seen him kiss a guy. Then it gets too weird for me. I'd have to follow that up with 2 girls kissing then I'd forget the whole male thing. Myco, nasty. I think of little balls of toilet paper and old cut balls in the thick hair.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 27, 2014)

I met a drop dead gorgeous Arabian chick at a theme park. She had the most beautiful bluish greenish eyes I'd ever seen through a veil. Hours later she was in the back of my SUV for a magic carpet ride. I then realized why her sexy ass was wearing a one piece with that nice of a body. She had a black panther rug from her tits to her bush!!! Couldn't even get past it without starting a fire! Thank goodness for doggy Sutra. 

Gand, are there any cougar bars near you?


----------



## May11th (Feb 27, 2014)

Doggy sutra lop dammit body hair on a lady is Weird. Maybe peach fuzz on the arm lol


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 27, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Wow. I think I'm gay now. Oh well. Due to recent events in my life what the fuck?


Serious? I'd love ya either way. 



Steelheader3430 said:


> My next wife is going to be a dude. jk


Suuure you're joking. At least we know have a straight steelhead....um jk.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 27, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Gand, are there any cougar bars near you?


Not where I live. There are no stoplights in my town. I'm meeting some cool women as of late. I have two that are really into me. They are pretty wholesome though. I need to find my hot smoke friendly woman. It's very early in the game. I'll tell you....my ex is a real bitch. Good grief. She gave a list of things she wants from the house and I said we have to agree upon things in writing through the lawyers. I was willing to give her some stuff right away. Not good enough for her though. She wants the entire list right now. I told her to fuck off and that she can't have shit now until it's 100% in writing. She is so willing to cut off her nose to spite her face. What a bitch. I really think that in time I will be way better off without her. She's a spoiled brat. She hasn't worked in 20 years and is an RN. She's leaching off her parents right now.


----------



## fractals (Feb 27, 2014)

Sounds like you guys have women problems. Can I join in? My sweet lass is a right old geezer these days. Makes me wish I was back on the rig sometimes. Like now!! Lol.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 27, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Not where I live. There are no stoplights in my town. I'm meeting some cool women as of late. I have two that are really into me. They are pretty wholesome though. I need to find my hot smoke friendly woman. It's very early in the game. I'll tell you....my ex is a real bitch. Good grief. She gave a list of things she wants from the house and I said we have to agree upon things in writing through the lawyers. I was willing to give her some stuff right away. Not good enough for her though. She wants the entire list right now. I told her to fuck off and that she can't have shit now until it's 100% in writing. She is so willing to cut off her nose to spite her face. What a bitch. I really think that in time I will be way better off without her. She's a spoiled brat. She hasn't worked in 20 years and is an RN. She's leaching off her parents right now.


Opposites really do attract. You have a heart, she doesn't. You're warm blooded...you get the idea. I don't know how you handle the anger. She needs a reality check.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 27, 2014)

May11th said:


> Maybe peach fuzz on the arm lol


I don't mind a bit of short fuzz. When a girl gets all weird and shaves that shit with a razor, she looks like a fuckin child down there, and it weirds me out I guess. Besides, if your nose itches when you're going down on her, you can just rub your nose on it, and you don't have to take your fingers out from where they are. Gotta think outside the box guys!?
Myco


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 27, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I don't mind a bit of short fuzz. When a girl gets all weird and shaves that shit with a razor, she looks like a fuckin child down there, and it weirds me out I guess. Besides, if your nose itches when you're going down on her, you can just rub your nose on it, and you don't have to take your fingers out from where they are. Gotta think outside the box guys!?
> Myco


I completely agree. I want to know I'm with a woman...not some teen. I've actually "passed out the wheel before" and almost drowned. That's what happens when you mix everything and your jaw gets tired.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 27, 2014)

I agree with myco and red. I'm a bush man myself. I can handle a landing strip, or some general maintenance down there .... but I need fuzz of some sort.

[video=youtube;YWshbNTYVqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWshbNTYVqg[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 27, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I completely agree. I want to know I'm with a woman...not some teen. I've actually "passed out the wheel before" and almost drowned. That's what happens when you mix everything and your jaw gets tired.


You gotta pro up bro! Anticipate the unexpected, and all that. I was actually thinking about splitting my tongue so it's like going down with two. I just think I might need a Club to keep women from crunching my Gods damn skull with their thighs.

1. Insert knees 2. Lock open.(important) 3. Go to town!
No more annoying headaches from too much pressure on your ear drums!
Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 27, 2014)

Bananas do not burn.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 27, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> You gotta pro up bro! Anticipate the unexpected, and all that. I was actually thinking about splitting my tongue so it's like going down with two. I just think I might need a Club to keep women from crunching my Gods damn skull with their thighs.
> View attachment 3008094
> 1. Insert knees 2. Lock open.(important) 3. Go to town!
> No more annoying headaches from too much pressure on your ear drums!
> Myco


HFS Myco! That's the funniest post I've ever seen! I can't believe you just busted out the fuckin club with sexual instructions BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Genius I tell ya.


----------



## Deusracing (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm very new as well what is tea? I use veg n bloom dirty adding a bit of calcium and some sugaree in last weeks of flower. 3day in flower


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 27, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> I'm very new as well what is tea? I use veg n bloom dirty adding a bit of calcium and some sugaree in last weeks of flower. 3day in flower


I'm sorry but did you see the picture of The Club? I'm still wheezing and sweating over that duzy. Just ignore me.


----------



## Deusracing (Feb 27, 2014)

Funny shit


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 27, 2014)

If you have a second peruse this.
http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/High-quality-vibrator-banana-dildo-funny_989185271.html
This is hilarious for a million reasons. I was thinking about what Hamish said, and bananas not burning, and got this far. Look for the one made to look like a corn cob, ROFLMAO!!!!
Myco


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 27, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> If you have a second peruse this.
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/High-quality-vibrator-banana-dildo-funny_989185271.html
> This is hilarious for a million reasons. I was thinking about what Hamish said, and bananas not burning, and got this far. Look for the one made to look like a corn cob, ROFLMAO!!!!
> Myco


Don't think we'll be seeing May for awhile after he clicks on that. A friend of a friend once told me about his drunk ass not getting it up. He said he had to piss. Instead he ran to the kitchen to grab a cucumber. She had no clue, and would be let down every time after that.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 27, 2014)

Well this thread has taken a sharp left turn. You guys are great! Hahaha


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 27, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Don't think we'll be seeing May for awhile after he clicks on that. A friend of a friend once told me about his drunk ass not getting it up. He said he had to piss. Instead he ran to the kitchen to grab a cucumber. She had no clue, and would be let down every time after that.


I never knew that May. We're all concerned for you bro. Here's a link you'll find informative. One last gardening tip bro.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 27, 2014)

That would hit the spot perfectly! Wonder if I could LST my flagpole to do that?!


----------



## hyroot (Feb 27, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Don't think we'll be seeing May for awhile after he clicks on that. A friend of a friend once told me about his drunk ass not getting it up. He said he had to piss. Instead he ran to the kitchen to grab a cucumber. She had no clue, and would be let down every time after that.


when you say friend do you really mean you?


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 27, 2014)

For those hard to reach spots.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 27, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> That would hit the spot perfectly! Wonder if I could LST my flagpole to do that?!


Haha!

May told me your flagpole looks like it has been topped.


----------



## May11th (Feb 27, 2014)

Lmfao. You guys are funny as shit.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 27, 2014)

May11th said:


> Lmfao. You guys are funny as shit.


Should we move this to your 'late night on tingly indica' sex talk thread?


----------



## hyroot (Feb 27, 2014)

this just took a very wrong turn.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 27, 2014)

This is the best thread on RIU. Hands down. You guys are rock stars in my book.  I fucking love each one of you. When and where are we all having a summit?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 27, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> This is the best thread on RIU. Hands down. You guys are rock stars in my book.  I fucking love each one of you. When and where are we all having a summit?


Here.


----------



## May11th (Feb 27, 2014)

Okay whose paying? Lol that looks nice. I see trees my skis would hit. I'll be the guy being so high from your products that I'd go down naked backwards into the tree section. Like running backwards into a cornfield but for the extreme.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 27, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008369


What's the name of that ice palace? Damn that's huge.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 27, 2014)

Banff Springs Hotel.

That's my stompin grounds


----------



## Javadog (Feb 27, 2014)

That look wonderful...a wonderland.

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 27, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008369


We'd get thrown out in under 20 minutes. Can you imagine the clouds we'd create? Scary shit. 

May....skiing or riding the trees is a far cry from the cornfield. I broke my fibula riding trees or glades in Montana. I still rode the whole week though bcs I am a beast.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 27, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Banff Springs Hotel.
> 
> That's my stompin grounds


And lets face it...when you say stomping grounds you mean it. I bet you put a serious amount of people into the boards up that way.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 27, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008369


Is that far from vancouver. I have fam about an hour north of vancouver. I don't know if I will ever enter Canada. If they check my record. I might have pay alot $$$$$$$$ just to enter.

My uncles buddy had to pay $1200 just to enter Canada for a dui he had over 15 years ago. My x's dad was locked up for 6 years and they charged him $500 to enter and he turned around and went home.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 27, 2014)

Javadog said:


> That look wonderful...a wonderland.
> 
> JD


It's absolutely beautiful. I want to retire there ....



GandalfdaGreen said:


> We'd get thrown out in under 20 minutes. Can you imagine the clouds we'd create? Scary shit.
> 
> May....skiing or riding the trees is a far cry from the cornfield. I broke my fibula riding trees or glades in Montana. I still rode the whole week though bcs I am a beast.


Ha! I think we'd have to rent a house due to the copious amounts of weed that would be consumed. How in the eff did you ski on a broken leg?? I broke my tibia and fibula and wasn't able to do shit that didn't involve crutches.



GandalfdaGreen said:


> And lets face it...when you say stomping grounds you mean it. I bet you put a serious amount of people into the boards up that way.


Me? Never!



hyroot said:


> Is that far from vancouver. I have fam about an hour north of vancouver. I don't know if I will ever enter Canada. If they check my record. I might have pay alot $$$$$$$$ just to enter.
> 
> My uncles buddy had to pay $1200 just to enter Canada for a dui he had over 15 years ago. My x's dad was locked up for 6 years and they charged him $500 to enter and he turned around and went home.


That's a hike from Vancouver. You'd be looking at 10-12 hours in a car easy.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 27, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> I'm very new as well what is tea? I use veg n bloom dirty adding a bit of calcium and some sugaree in last weeks of flower. 3day in flower


Have you started reading the thread yet deus?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 27, 2014)

_




Originally Posted by *GandalfdaGreen* 
We'd get thrown out in under 20 minutes. Can you imagine the clouds we'd create? Scary shit. 

May....skiing or riding the trees is a far cry from the cornfield. I broke my fibula riding trees or glades in Montana. I still rode the whole week though bcs I am a beast.






_

Ha! I think we'd have to rent a house due to the copious amounts of weed that would be consumed. How in the eff did you ski on a broken leg?? I broke my tibia and fibula and wasn't able to do shit that didn't involve crutches.​






True story. It swelled so bad that the MD at the ER back home said I should have had it drained out there and that it was life threatening to swell like that at such an elevation. It hurt but fuck it. I rode hard all week. I came back so bruised that I looked like I was beaten with a stick all over my body. I had to keep up with my boys. My two oldest compete every year at the USAA Nationals out in Colorado and they are on the REV tour amongst others. I have to hold on to the crown as long as I can. My middle guy was at the hospital today for a scan of his spleen from a bad wreck a few weeks ago. The scan was negative. Just a horrible bruise on his spleen. My oldest has broken his back and shattered his wrist on trips out to Colorado. He has permanent pins in him in both. We don't fuck around. 

I feel the need to make teas again coming.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 27, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Don't think we'll be seeing May for awhile after he clicks on that. A friend of a friend once told me about his drunk ass not getting it up. He said he had to piss. Instead he ran to the kitchen to grab a cucumber. She had no clue, and would be let down every time after that.



A friend of a friend eh? Yeah ok bud.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 27, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Well this thread has taken a sharp left turn. You guys are great! Hahaha


Actually we sometimes accidentally discuss weed...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 27, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> This is the best thread on RIU. Hands down. You guys are rock stars in my book.  I fucking love each one of you. When and where are we all having a summit?


There is only one logical time and place. HTCC, Amsterdam. Then hit Spain for more legal weed, then a hash tour in Morocco. Can work the pyramids and alla that in afterwards. See how many countries don't kick me out.


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 28, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> This is the best thread on RIU. Hands down. You guys are rock stars in my book.  I fucking love each one of you. When and where are we all having a summit?


We're accepted people in Colorado! Lets go trash their state, and show em what the Mile High club is all about!
Myco


----------



## Javadog (Feb 28, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> There is only one logical time and place. HTCC, Amsterdam. Then hit Spain for more legal weed, then a hash tour in Morocco. Can work the pyramids and alla that in afterwards. See how many countries don't kick me out.


If I get a break....one fucking break!

....

I am just sayin'. I am so fucking due man. I shit you not.

JD

P.S. I worry for those who say they love me, that I will pull a
"Free Range Chicken" number some day. But that is just my 
strong imagination talking...I live for my team. That is my lot.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 28, 2014)

Javadog said:


> If I get a break....one fucking break!
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


What's going on Java? You ok?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 28, 2014)

I was looking for the Far Side cartoon that I took the reference 
from above, I found this instead:


> A far-side cartoon &#8212; crudely drawn &#8212; hangs above the kitchen sink. A chicken sitting in a beach chair, some place tropical, sipping a drink, next to some babe, says something like &#8220;They made me Free Range, and man, I never looked back.&#8221;


Not to worry, as life will be back on greased wheels when 
I am head-down, working, medicated, just like I am supposed 
to be.....but I will not stop dreaming. Life is funny. We'll see.
(you know this better than most bro)

JD


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 28, 2014)

Light at the end of the tunnel bro! Keep looking for the light at the end of the tunnel. There are a lot of folks due in here for a little sunshine. You'll get yours bro!
[video=youtube;pBDVarvFqYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBDVarvFqYI[/video]
Myco


----------



## Javadog (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks Myco.

My Hope Theme Song is "Three Little Birds" so a little Marley helps a lot!

JD


----------



## mycomaster (Feb 28, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Thanks Myco.
> 
> My Hope Theme Song is "Three Little Birds" so a little Marley helps a lot!
> 
> JD


I love that song bro. Another hit from good ol' Bob! I've never known another entertainer that exudes love like that man. Couldn't have a better 'Hope theme Song'! 'Keep ya head up' Brother!
Myco


----------



## hyroot (Feb 28, 2014)

mine is one drop and natty dread


----------



## DANKSWAG (Feb 28, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I don't mind a bit of short fuzz. When a girl gets all weird and shaves that shit with a razor, she looks like a fuckin child down there, and it weirds me out I guess. Besides, if your nose itches when you're going down on her, you can just rub your nose on it, and you don't have to take your fingers out from where they are. Gotta think outside the box guys!?
> Myco


"gotta think outside the box guys", before your ruled by the box!

Say what does eating pussy and the mafia have in common? 











One slip of the tongue and you are in deep shit!

DankSwag


----------



## hyroot (Feb 28, 2014)

DANKSWAG said:


> "gotta think outside the box guys", before your ruled by the box!
> 
> Say what does eating pussy and the mafia have in common?
> 
> ...


wah wah waaaaaaaaah


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 1, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I was looking for the Far Side cartoon that I took the reference
> from above, I found this instead:
> 
> 
> ...


Larson is a LEGEND. My favourite panel has just a normal city scene with nothing happening. Caption reads 'Far Side Light, Not Funny But Better Fir You!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 1, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Larson is a LEGEND. My favourite panel has just a normal city scene with nothing happening. Caption reads 'Far Side Light, Not Funny But Better Fir You!


Is there anything you DON'T know. I'd hate to play you in any trivia...sheesh. I was curious as to why you quit running Soma gear. Also, have you fine fellas ever tried any Doc gear? I'm going to bite on the Bubba Katsu.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 1, 2014)

BOG is probably the grower that I still want to try, along
with the amazing Bohdi and Gage stuff you guys show off.

Larson had a real edge at first. He had a way of looking at
things from, well, the far side. :0) Imagine an old style
push mower....from the perspective of the panicking, scattering
insects just in front of it. 

Or his blind man, holding a cup of pencils and a sign that says:

Roses are red.
Violets are blue.
That's what they tell me.
I am blind.

Fuck! :0)

JD


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 1, 2014)

Had to pull the steering knuckles off my 94 accord to replace the rotors. But I can't until I take them to a machine shop to have the bearings and hub pressed out as the rotor is between them. When I should be training my plants on their vert screen I'm in the driveway getting pissed. Good thing my wife sold a puppy. Some 25 year old and his gorgeous mail order ukranian wife. Driving a brand new crazy ass bmw. You go kid.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 1, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Had to pull the steering knuckles off my 94 accord to replace the rotors. But I can't until I take them to a machine shop to have the bearings and hub pressed out as the rotor is between them. When I should be training my plants on their vert screen I'm in the driveway getting pissed. Good thing my wife sold a puppy. Some 25 year old and his gorgeous mail order ukranian wife. Driving a brand new crazy ass bmw. You go kid.



Hey Guys. Question.......Do I light the 911 Turbo and the Boxster S on fire or sell them. I refuse to pay her money to keep them. Fuck that. Scorched earth time here. No way. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck that. I'm thinking fire. Yeah. Fire. Ffffffiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyeeerrrr. 

On another note.......I went out with the hottest woman tonight. I mean full on beautiful. Great person. Her face is so crazy. I couldn't stop looking at her eyes. No way she smokes. Deal breaker. It's time to cut my losses. I refuse to play that game again. Too bad. Yep. I'm growing up. Tell me there are hot women out there who smoke. 

I'm burnt. I forgot how much I loved being burnt when I'm in a good mood. Crazy high. Wow. Go Gage Green.


----------



## May11th (Mar 1, 2014)

He'll yeah gandalf. See I can deal with smoking weed buy a alcoholic or tobacco user is a no no. My woman enjoy her wine from time to time and I encourage red wine use but a sloppy and stinky woman nah.. There are plenty of hot woman out there that are nice and a good person you must just be yourself and they will too. Set them European cars to fire. I'd buy a brand new shelby cobra with the money. Although my pics of a audi I'm a muscle car man . I like to yank the wheels off the ground and annoy ppl with 600 horses of loud long tube header open exhaust fun. A American v8, at 8500 rpm is a great bonerfier. I plan to start building a custom vehicle when. I get some time, I have the chassis and all already just need to start on a motor, I was thinking a big big big bore and short stroke , huge cam and valves , and be carburated I don't have the knowledge on fuel injection or turbocharging, I think it's safer that way. I have some friends with cars that are street legal and are 900+ hp. From camaros, mustang to rx7, and silvas.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey Guys. Question.......Do I light the 911 Turbo and the Boxster S on fire or sell them. I refuse to pay her money to keep them. Fuck that. Scorched earth time here. No way. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck that. I'm thinking fire. Yeah. Fire. Ffffffiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyeeerrrr.
> 
> On another note.......I went out with the hottest woman tonight. I mean full on beautiful. Great person. Her face is so crazy. I couldn't stop looking at her eyes. No way she smokes. Deal breaker. It's time to cut my losses. I refuse to play that game again. Too bad. Yep. I'm growing up. Tell me there are hot women out there who smoke.
> 
> I'm burnt. I forgot how much I loved being burnt when I'm in a good mood. Crazy high. Wow. Go Gage Green.


She still talking to you or is this the lawyers? If the latter, then disregard the following. But if she is still contacting you I can tell you this now: She is panicking. Things are NOT turning out as planned. She wants more than just stuff. She wants you brother. And I think there is a good chance that this is a case of a stunt REALLY backfiring. Girls love shock tactics, it is their nature. What she did not see coming is you seeing her for what she is right now, a total dick. Act like one, be called one. 

I honestly think if you are going to make a move, move up close to m4k and the rest of the Gage fam. You can do a lot for them and vice versa. Imagine you were close enough to share clones and secrets... Makes sense to me man.


----------



## May11th (Mar 2, 2014)

I agree hamish.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2014)

Gand. Every girlfriend I have had smoked cigs. I don't. I did in high school and college. But quit mid college. It seems most females within our generation +/- age smoke. My current girfriend quit a few months ago. Finally.... Maybe a 1/4 of them smoke weed too. Don't set anything on fire. Already talked about it on here. So dead give away that it would be you. sell them for cash and don't deposit the money ... Then take that money and move to Cali.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 2, 2014)

Don't set fire to anything Gand. My advice on women stays the same. You feel lonely? Try this. I want you to jerk off 3 times in the next hour. Yes seriously. Make it happen. When your done beating the life out of that thing then tell me how badly you want a woman hangin around smoking your best meds and eating your steaks. Right now you can come and go as you please. Eat what you want when you want. Go where you want for your reasons. And smoke without a woman's persecution. I think you need to stay single for a while. You owe it to yourself to live in peace.


----------



## Deusracing (Mar 2, 2014)

guess this got outta control lmao. but what the hell nothing else goes on here no one really says shit they just simply slip in to look at your pics and leave with no comment unless its about the CLUB entering ones ass. any how you guys are simply hilarious but on the serious note if us newbies ask answer mutha fuckas. don't be rude


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> guess this got outta control lmao. but what the hell nothing else goes on here no one really says shit they just simply slip in to look at your pics and leave with no comment unless its about the CLUB entering ones ass. any how you guys are simply hilarious but on the serious note if us newbies ask answer mutha fuckas. don't be rude


Red likes cucumbers too..

we grow organic. Occasionally we get back on the original topic. Its all carpet stains fault.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> guess this got outta control lmao. but what the hell nothing else goes on here no one really says shit they just simply slip in to look at your pics and leave with no comment unless its about the CLUB entering ones ass. any how you guys are simply hilarious but on the serious note if us newbies ask answer mutha fuckas. don't be rude



Your question was 'what is tea?' and I guess we all just got tired of going: 'Try reading the first page of the thread Sir' lol... Yeah you arrived in interesting times you've gotta excuse us nut jobs. Gand is about to pop some beans, all will be normal again soon don't worry. Just that right now there is a bit more on people's minds.


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 2, 2014)

Gandalf remember this...Fires always bring unwanted attention, LOL! Seriously bro, take your lumps, be the bigger person, and ghost this cunt from your life afterwards. Nothin says you can't get super ripped, buckle up, peel tire, and wear them bitches out before they're appraised. Just be careful, LOL! She's gone now, and like SH said, you're free now. You don't have to get a chick to bring home, and settle down with. You're looking for a good time now, REST, RELAX, RECHARGE, and find a cool chick who wants to hang out, not move in! You'll find a cool woman who likes to smoke, I know plenty bro. Again like SH said, you don't want someone smoking up all your stash, just one who wants to get high as a giraffes ass, and FUCK!! MUA HA HA HA! Take er easy bro, and NO FIRES, HUH?!?!!!

Deus, everything you could ever want to know about 'Teas' are in this thread, get to reading bro. I'm not disregarding your question or anything, but I think it would actually be easier to re-read this thread than for anybody to lay out a million 'Tea' recipes for anybody. Veg, Bloom, General, it's all here bro!
Myco


----------



## Deusracing (Mar 2, 2014)

Its all good guys.. just was wondering what this tea stuff was but i think ill stick with my Veg N bloom hydro way


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2014)

deusracing said:


> its all good guys.. Just was wondering what this tea stuff was but i think ill stick with my veg n bloom hydro way


dank dank dank!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 2, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Nothin says you can't get super ripped, buckle up, peel tire, and wear them bitches out before they're appraised.


Standing Ovation! THAT really is how you win this one. Get your money's worth out. Go do that track day insurance won't cover, even if you have to take 'em cross country to where you can. I can find you the name of a racing resort with rooms and it's own track LOL, saw it on a British motoring show. Huge green shoulders no way you will kill yourself there.

Yessss. Just get your money's worth and then it doesn't matter. Particularly the 911, I can promise you a week or what of getting to know the little beast on a track will be worth every cent you did spend on it. The Boxter not quite the same, if you took both to the track you would want to sell it anyway trust me. And a plan unfolds hehehehehehehehe...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 2, 2014)

I'd burn the witch! 

Myco is right on...and entertaining!

PS....SH and Hy jack each others cucumbers


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2014)

Skip barber racing


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 2, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey Guys. Question.......Do I light the 911 Turbo and the Boxster S on fire or sell them. I refuse to pay her money to keep them. Fuck that. Scorched earth time here. No way. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck that. I'm thinking fire. Yeah. Fire. Ffffffiiiiiiiiiiyyyyyyeeerrrr.
> 
> On another note.......I went out with the hottest woman tonight. I mean full on beautiful. Great person. Her face is so crazy. I couldn't stop looking at her eyes. No way she smokes. Deal breaker. It's time to cut my losses. I refuse to play that game again. Too bad. Yep. I'm growing up. Tell me there are hot women out there who smoke.
> 
> I'm burnt. I forgot how much I loved being burnt when I'm in a good mood. Crazy high. Wow. Go Gage Green.



If I were you I'd send one (or both) of those Porsches out to your good buddy st0w! 

You should come out to the hash bash in Ann Arbor this year. Tons of hotties rolling around that like to blaze. Rrog and I will play host during your stay....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 2, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Gandalf remember this...Fires always bring unwanted attention, LOL! Seriously bro, take your lumps, be the bigger person, and ghost this cunt from your life afterwards. Nothin says you can't get super ripped, buckle up, peel tire, and wear them bitches out before they're appraised. Just be careful, LOL! She's gone now, and like SH said, you're free now. You don't have to get a chick to bring home, and settle down with. You're looking for a good time now, REST, RELAX, RECHARGE, and find a cool chick who wants to hang out, not move in! You'll find a cool woman who likes to smoke, I know plenty bro. Again like SH said, you don't want someone smoking up all your stash, just one who wants to get high as a giraffes ass, and FUCK!! MUA HA HA HA! Take er easy bro, and NO FIRES, HUH?!?!!!
> 
> Deus, everything you could ever want to know about 'Teas' are in this thread, get to reading bro. I'm not disregarding your question or anything, but I think it would actually be easier to re-read this thread than for anybody to lay out a million 'Tea' recipes for anybody. Veg, Bloom, General, it's all here bro!
> Myco



Quoted for truth. Great post myco!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> If I were you I'd send one (or both) of those Porsches out to your good buddy st0w!
> 
> You should come out to the hash bash in Ann Arbor this year. Tons of hotties rolling around that like to blaze. Rrog and I will play host during your stay....


Sounds good to me. When is it?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 2, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Sounds good to me. When is it?


First Saturday in April


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 2, 2014)

Take the high road, my friend. Don't stoop to her level.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 2, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Its all good guys.. just was wondering what this tea stuff was but i think ill stick with my Veg N bloom hydro way


If you get discouraged that easily and won't take the time to gleam the wisdom on this page and similar ones, then I'd say you don't have the patience and tenacity needed to pursue enabling nature to do her thing! 

Funny organics has its own way of "weeding" out inorganic material

DankSwag


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 2, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Sounds good to me. When is it?



The Bruins are playing in Detroit a couple days before the hash bash too....

Just sayin.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 2, 2014)

Stow...organic guru and a detroit fan??? Can we be friends? Haha


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 2, 2014)

DANKSWAG said:


> If you get discouraged that easily and won't take the time to gleam the wisdom on this page similar ones, then I'd say ya you don't or patience and tenacity needed to pursue enabling nature to do her thing!
> 
> Funny organics has its own way of "weeding" out inorganic material
> 
> DankSwag


I just get a little irritated when people clearly have the internet at their fingertips, but refuse to do any homework or research of their own. I've learned alot of stuff both related and completely unrelated to my search by looking. Some kid asked a long winded version of "what does a marijuana plant look like?" I told him "to do some research of his own" and got blasted for it. lol


----------



## hyroot (Mar 2, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I just get a little irritated when people clearly have the internet at their fingertips, but refuse to do any homework or research of their own. I've learned alot of stuff both related and completely unrelated to my search by looking. Some kid asked a long winded version of "what does a marijuana plant look like?" I told him "to do some research of his own" and got blasted for it. lol


a while ago in the indoor section. Some one asked how much longer their plant was from being done. It was still vegging. Then same noob asked if he should flower and is the plant able to flower. I said "no flowering is very bad." but I got a lot of likes and reps for that one for the humor in it. Its funny some of the most simple things to figure out and yet they don't think to use google or Bing or Yahoo


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 2, 2014)

Nicely done hyroot. People were actually describing what a plant looks like. They were being cool, but I know he dropped out around the 9th grade. Lazy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I just get a little irritated when people clearly have the internet at their fingertips, but refuse to do any homework or research of their own. I've learned alot of stuff both related and completely unrelated to my search by looking. Some kid asked a long winded version of "what does a marijuana plant look like?" I told him "to do some research of his own" and got blasted for it. lol


ROFL... I mean look at this little conversation. Damn did I laugh my ass off:



Situation420 said:


> Before I read all this can you write an abstract and include what you are trying to produce. I'm not sure if I want to use up all my brain cells for the night yet by reading this whole thing.





MrEDuck said:


> Abstract
> A discussion on the general methodology of extracting materials from living samples with particular focus on the extraction of psychoactive drugs from various plant matter by nonchemists. Included is a good deal of safety information and some discussion on the reasons extractions work. And now an abstract because the subject and introduction weren't enough.


Talk about getting owned, BOOOM! Mr Duck got +rep for that one hehehehehehehe.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey y'all , thoughts on force sex in 12/12 then revert to veg after a week or so.. Debating whether to do this again or just take clones and sex those. Even preflowers in veg can be misleading so...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 3, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Hey y'all , thoughts on force sex in 12/12 then revert to veg after a week or so.. Debating whether to do this again or just take clones and sex those. Even preflowers in veg can be misleading so...


I think it'd be about the same time wise. I'd take the clones, and let the potential mommies grow.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 3, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I think it'd be about the same time wise. I'd take the clones, and let the potential mommies grow.


Take clones. Red is right.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 3, 2014)

I asked mad hamster about this in a pm and he told me the same as red and gand.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 3, 2014)

I tried the force sexing before. It worked fine. I did it because Nug buckets does that. I tried it when everyone started main lining. I tried it with 7 plants. 5 were female 2 male. Like nugs i threw them into 12/12 when they were 8 inches tall. then started training them when they reverted to veg. They did a stretch a little bit. The plants were larger faster. It didn't extend veg time. I haven't tried it in a long time. The last seeds I did. I didn't even sex really. I just got lucky with all females... I just have 20 plants from seed to sex. So taking that many clones will be tedious and take up some space. That's the only reason I was considering force sexing them


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 3, 2014)

Guess I let my soil dry out a bit too much. I was afraid I was overwatering cause of the wrinkle in the leaves but I was wrong. Any advice on what to do with the coconut water I got. My son wanted a coconut so I kept the "milk"?. I'm thinking foliar with aloe and the coconut water.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 3, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Guess I let my soil dry out a bit too much. I was afraid I was overwatering cause of the wrinkle in the leaves but I was wrong. Any advice on what to do with the coconut water I got. My son wanted a coconut so I kept the "milk"?. I'm thinking foliar with aloe and the coconut water.


Wrinkly leaves seem to be the theme with my Bodhi. All my sugar leaves look like my sac. I've been told it's DJs blueberry, but it's happening on my BO. Redic male ratio still! I'm getting some Soma and Doc fems. 

You can dilute the coconut water 1:15 for a good enzyme kick. Enzymes are used best in soil.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 3, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Stow...organic guru and a detroit fan??? Can we be friends? Haha


I just copy Rrog. Can't go wrong with that approach.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Wrinkly leaves seem to be the theme with my Bodhi. All my sugar leaves look like my sac. I've been told it's DJs blueberry, but it's happening on my BO. Redic male ratio still! I'm getting some Soma and Doc fems.
> 
> You can dilute the coconut water 1:15 for a good enzyme kick. Enzymes are used best in soil.


Back off on the nitrogen Red. Wrinkles will stop I bet.

Anyhow fellas, I just found keystroke and then some monitoring software on our PC. Not hackerware. An open source logger called KidLogger. Looked them up, legit company requiring an account and software needs to be installed direct onto the device.

I would really like to not suspect my wife. But nobody else touches that machine. Our daughter is far from ready to get on the web so it is not there for her. 

In my country, only 20 years or so ago, privacy was a right people were busy dying for.

What say you fellas, what's your gut feel on this? Thing is, if it is NOT her you fellas have seen the last of me and I need to pull down the grow. Reality bites my friends.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Back off on the nitrogen Red. Wrinkles will stop I bet.
> 
> Anyhow fellas, I just found keystroke and then some monitoring software on our PC. Not hackerware. An open source logger called KidLogger. Looked them up, legit company requiring an account and software needs to be installed direct onto the device.
> 
> ...


Fuck that Hamish. You're not going anywhere.  My gut feeling is that's its her. Rarely are someone's gut feelings wrong. This was your initial feeling too a long while ago. I hope I'm not crossing a line here bro but wtf is wrong with women? Aren't we supposed to be on the same team with our spouses? I for one will not accept you leaving.


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Back off on the nitrogen Red. Wrinkles will stop I bet.
> 
> Anyhow fellas, I just found keystroke and then some monitoring software on our PC. Not hackerware. An open source logger called KidLogger. Looked them up, legit company requiring an account and software needs to be installed direct onto the device.
> 
> ...


Read this before you go making any accusations that might bite you in the ass.

http://www.uninstallvirus.com/easily-remove-kidlogger-how-to-uninstall-remove-kidlogger/


----------



## Javadog (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, you do need to confirm how it got there, or else
you must assume the worst. 

We need your spirit here, but FREE!

JD


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Back off on the nitrogen Red. Wrinkles will stop I bet.
> 
> Anyhow fellas, I just found keystroke and then some monitoring software on our PC. Not hackerware. An open source logger called KidLogger. Looked them up, legit company requiring an account and software needs to be installed direct onto the device.
> 
> ...


Holy shit Hamish! I would love to sugar coat this, but I'm not seeing a good scenario either way. I suppose it would be better if it were your wife than big brother ..... but damn! Maybe she feels there is no way possible that you spend so much time on a weed forum and thinks you're chatting with other gals??? Either way I hope this has a good resolution for you ....


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2014)

Several keyloggers and fake virus scanners have legit professional and very deceptive looking sites, this does not mean they haven't installed themselves on your computer. They want to make it look legit so when you find it you go looking and throw money at them to either get it to go away or buy their service which is most likely never going to do anything for you.

Prime example "mycleanpc" they have TV commercials here to make them look legit, they are 110% a scam, it's a false virus scanner it tells you your computer is infected, or it's running slow because.... meanwhile nothing it detects is actually on your computer. Several of these same "virus scanning" softwares would install themselves if you went to nefarious websites without protection, they were a pain in the ass for someone who knows what they are doing to get rid of. This is the new form of virus. It's extortion.

Honestly, get rid of it and don't fret to much, If you're running windows Download and install Microsoft Security Essentials and keep it updated, you'll never have to worry about anything. Well other then the NSA and every other American agency but we all got to worry about that anyways 

The last thing LEO would do is install a keylogger on your PC, especially one you could google lol  If they had a keylogger or some sort of monitoring software consumer grade antivirus' would not pick it up most likely, and if they did someone like Norton would be screaming from the rooftops to sell more copies of their product, they do it every single time a new virus is detected.

I'd be way more concerned about online banking and Credit card numbers then I would be about browsing growing forums. The filthy russians that steal this info don't give a shit what you're growing, they want to add your #'s to the list of thousands of other credit cards to sell in bulk.

Edit: I didn't even research it before I made this post, but of course it's the russians behind it http://www.threatexpert.com/report.aspx?md5=d46de171172f8e8f1c74e7c4f78891c5


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 3, 2014)

^Good news^

So what Mr Head is saying, is quit shaving your carrot on those seedy porn sites.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 3, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> ^Good news^
> 
> So what Mr Head is saying, is quit shaving your carrot on those seedy porn sites.


Exactly, there is more than enough reputable messed up pr0n sites that no man should have to dig into the seedy russian trojan infested underbelly of the internet. Unless you're into some really fancy stuff, but that's your own personal thing, I don't judge 

[video=youtube;ycW1nc4R4Lo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycW1nc4R4Lo[/video]

Still ask the wife, if she installed it voluntarily a stern lecture is in order


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2014)

Dammit multi quote won't work on my phone... So one by one, Gandalf: The gut feel is hardly ever off is it?... But in my case, used to be a pro DJ, had my fair share of stalkers. This fucked up my wife's head big time. But I feel I have earned my trust now. But she is working on earning mine now with this. I bitch about her a lot but I can only wish and hope you find a gal just like her. 
SpicySativa: Thanks for that one! We are currently sitting together working this out. Best to come out with suspicions and accusations early on than let it fester...
JD: You are spot on, the exact source of this needs to be found. Looks like I will be calling in my hacker buddies. Crazy bastards. I won't have any weed left. What is it about computer people and severe tolerance for herb and psychedelics?!?!
Stow: Yup. Thanks to what I mentioned in my response to Gandalf, she will suffer dark thoughts like that for some time to come. Guess I have no right to be upset when she does, not her fault. Still sucks for me though, I was never a 'ladies man' at all.
Mr Head: You make a good point and it really is easing my mind a bit. THAT is the part that worries me, popo and rippers etc. I do not want my herb threatened in that way, I would just curl up and fall asleep and never wake up, visiting the girls is the best part of my day. Today was a stinky one too


----------



## Javadog (Mar 3, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> What is it about computer people and severe tolerance for herb and psychedelics?!?!


Oh shit! I am found out!

It must have stored in its program files the point of contact
by which logged keystrokes are read. Yes, usually just burped
to an IRC channel or some such, but potentially to an email or
even a file. 

That would seem to be the most likely very high end hack...after
running it in a virtual box that would allow me to see what 
network traffic it suddenly generates. This latter thing would
seem way more doable. 

I am a Tools Engineer though. I have been around long enough
and used to attend the Bugtraq meetings back in the early 00's
but I mostly write internal automations, with webs and guis before 
that. Old-time Unix bigot. :0) 

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 3, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Wrinkly leaves seem to be the theme with my Bodhi. All my sugar leaves look like my sac. I've been told it's DJs blueberry, but it's happening on my BO. Redic male ratio still! I'm getting some Soma and Doc fems.
> 
> You can dilute the coconut water 1:15 for a good enzyme kick. Enzymes are used best in soil.


Thanks red, any picture updates? I'm starting to think I'm the only one here who's growing.


----------



## steelheadguy (Mar 3, 2014)

@Hamish - If you can find the log of text that this keylogger is keeping, the very beginning of the log should give you clues as to who installed it.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, that would be easier. :0)


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 3, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Thanks red, any picture updates? I'm starting to think I'm the only one here who's growing.


Just wait. Soon very soon.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank goodness. Were all off key without the maestro.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 4, 2014)

Just gave my 'petite' ladies a SST. Here's some Bodhi auto looking ladies. 
View attachment 3012834View attachment 3012837
SSDD taking her time...8 weeks. C'mon swell already!
View attachment 3012839
Shit can't do this on my phone with my damn pinky.


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 4, 2014)

OBR#2


I accidentally pulled a branch when I was giving it a tie to a bamboo stake, and broke the poor thing. Upside of that, I get some early Dank, LOL. These OBR flowers are so insanely dense, I love em! Kushy/earthy goodness. See, some of us do grow Herb.
Myco


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 4, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> OBR#2
> View attachment 3012847View attachment 3012848
> 
> I accidentally pulled a branch when I was giving it a tie to a bamboo stake, and broke the poor thing. Upside of that, I get some early Dank, LOL. These OBR flowers are so insanely dense, I love em! Kushy/earthy goodness. See, some of us do grow Herb.
> Myco


Accidently my ass!!!  I've already "broken" 2 branches LMAO! I wouldn't blame ya...due to the sheer glistening dankness exuding from that fine specimen. Can't wait to see the ripe ones.


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 4, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Accidently my ass!!!  I've already "broken" 2 branches LMAO! I wouldn't blame ya...due to the sheer glistening dankness exuding from that fine specimen. Can't wait to see the ripe ones.


Thanks bro. Your ladies look to be doing great as sell. I seen you have a SGS-160, and a hid going as well. By the position of the bulb I would say CMH, but I could be wrong. My OBR#1 has been in between the XGS-190, and hps her whole time in flower, and looks all the better for it. I like the multi-spectrum growing or whatever you want to call it. The plants really seem to take to it quite well, and flourish just a bit more than the ones under the hps alone. 

Hamish, GODS DAMMIT bro! Take care of what you need to, but always get your ass back here. Losing you around here would be like losing your thumbs. Yes, you can still use your hands, but it would be fuckin weird, you know. When I read what you wrote, my gut said 'wifey'! Keep your ass safe, and let us know what's up.

OBR#1
 
Myco


----------



## sold777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Good info thank you


----------



## May11th (Mar 4, 2014)

Hope your alright hamish, that sounds like a Lil bit of a pickle. I too think it's your ol lady. Mine likes to check up on me from time to time but I have no time for other women. I have time for all the ladies I have in my life at the moment. 


..... I hope I can post pics soon because my stuff is just about to take off, I struggled a few months back with someissues with coco but now on track and getting ready for outdoors, I got all my old soup collecting and just waiting to be used. My blueberries are really getting huge, my blue dream is the iciest thing I grew and I think it would make you guys proud because you guys taught me all the stuff I know and use now . Who needs books when you guys are around! We are modern day organics than push the elevope. Going to have my biggest harvest yet in a few weeks and my environment has been plagued with mites, knats, 105° F, 22° F and they might be set back a bit for they Look to be 1-2 weeks slow, which I personally blame all the stress but even though I haven't been the proper parent I am happy with the results. Hopefully I'll get to show you soon. Just been really busy. It takes awhile to spray plants when your ocd, I seriously will take up 6 hrs spraying all my plants and taking leafs off and cleaning. Well I hope to chat with you guys later. Keep her easy. Thank you so much for all you do and love reading what you guys talk about.


----------



## May11th (Mar 4, 2014)

Wait I can post pics?!?. Let me join in the fun .


----------



## May11th (Mar 4, 2014)

Myco, you were my first bud on here and I would like to say , your a hit looks killer man!

Red, thank god you are finally showing your shit!

Gandalf, come to Michigan soon! 

Man I need to get back to work. I have no fucking time I swear. I get up rushing around and go to bed late lol I would love to do this shit for a living like to boys in cali. Let's all move out there togethee. Buy a crap ton of land and have hundreds of 10lb plants and open up our own dispensary and delivery service . Only serving organics get your hydro Chem shit out lol man I would love to meet my patients and give them deals. Just need 100,000 for land, 25,000 for dispensaries, you can pay back that investment in half a year. I need to start saving or find a invester. I'm hungry and I want to better the world.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 4, 2014)

Sounds like the convo's my bro and i always have. I wanna move to cali to dammit.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 4, 2014)

Missed ya May Jr  Looking better and better little big bro. You mixing in MH bulbs? Speaking of MH...where's me mate?! Couldn't imagine this thread without his colorful posts.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 4, 2014)

Any body here still using clover as a living mulch? I got some white clover seeds.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 4, 2014)

May11th said:


> Wait I can post pics?!?. Let me join in the fun .
> 
> View attachment 3013370View attachment 3013373View attachment 3013377View attachment 3013379View attachment 3013380View attachment 3013381View attachment 3013382View attachment 3013383View attachment 3013384View attachment 3013385


Beautiful. Holy crap. Yum. I see some SBD in there. Hell yeah.

Myco.....the OBR should start to purple up soon. Looking great. I'm happy for you. I'll get some crosses with OBR in them out to you if you want. 

If you're serious I am looking to make a change bro. Now that'd be fun. I could do that.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 4, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Any body here still using clover as a living mulch? I got some white clover seeds.



Throw that down. Sounds perfect too me.


----------



## May11th (Mar 4, 2014)

Don, dreams do come true sir. Stay humble. 

Gandalf what's sbd? 

Red, thanks man, I think the stuff faded rather quickly but I keep adjusting. I will say I'm all on coco nor and happy as shit with it. 

Guys, anyone grow stuff from la plata labs? Was looking into their lemon alien. I don't like lemon tasting weed so far but that was also from ghs nastiness. 

I think I'm going to place a order here soon and just want a good producing waker upper weed and a good knockout stone. I know quality over quantity but I would like to pull at least 3 oz per plant , getting a 1.5 oz plant is depressing for me because I know it'll be smoked up within a week lol no fun.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 4, 2014)

May11th said:


> Don, dreams do come true sir. Stay humble.
> 
> Gandalf what's sbd?
> 
> ...



Super Blue Dream aka Blue Bream. SSH x DJ's BB. Look into Gage's Blue Flame. Blue Dream x Inferno Haze. I think you'll pull your yield and you'll get your waker upper with a knockout stone. I hope you trust me on this one. At least consider it.

https://gagegreen.org/bflame.html

https://gagegreen.org/ihf2.html I will swear by their Afghan Haze cut. Holy crap.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 4, 2014)

It's really wonderful to have you back Gand. I started the v-screen training. They sure do look smaller when you spread them out and dominate them. Here's some bondage pron. I gotta quit talking like a perv.


----------



## May11th (Mar 4, 2014)

Very nice steel. Think you just gave me something new to try with that green trellis.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 4, 2014)

May11th said:


> Gandalf what's sbd?





GandalfdaGreen said:


> Super Blue Dream aka Blue Bream. SSH x DJ's BB. Look into Gage's Blue Flame. Blue Dream x Inferno Haze. I think you'll pull your yield and you'll get your waker upper with a knockout stone. I hope you trust me on this one. At least consider it.
> 
> https://gagegreen.org/bflame.html
> 
> https://gagegreen.org/ihf2.html I will swear by their Afghan Haze cut. Holy crap.


Oh shit, I was about to suggest that someone was playing a joke....

*S*ilent *B*ut *D*eadly anyone?

Then I see "bflame"...yup, "Blue Flame"

The results are in: this breed is officially a fart joke!

JD


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 4, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Oh shit! I am found out!
> 
> It must have stored in its program files the point of contact
> by which logged keystrokes are read. Yes, usually just burped
> ...


Hmm, have no clue what you fellows are talking about, though a little birdie told me a pc has listed programs installed and the time date for that, perhaps even there may be uhh mmm event logs to check that may reveal further information as to the who when why aspects? 


And now for something completely different, my homage to MP!

Hello Hello My ACE MAN me mellow! Say hello to the stacked woman in yellow.
Uh oh, the bush is like an afro, now fake some chow like a horny single fellow!

DankSwag


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 4, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Oh shit! I am found out!
> 
> It must have stored in its program files the point of contact
> by which logged keystrokes are read. Yes, usually just burped
> ...


Figured it out. It spawns itself via ad loaders. Probably a dodgy link that got clicked or some shit. At least my security is pretty tight, NEVER did any banking on that machine at all. Passwords etc changed everywhere so it should be good. I will be sticking to my non RIU logs for a while and just talking shit here. No more pics aside from what is absolutely essential to keep the test logs updated.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 4, 2014)

May11th said:


> Very nice steel. Think you just gave me something new to try with that green trellis.


Got a roll of it at the feed store. $58 for 24 feet I think. And walmart of Home Depot for the soft wire. It's made by miracle grow. There's MG displays with stakes and other junk. It's nice stuff.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 4, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Super Blue Dream aka Blue Bream. SSH x DJ's BB. Look into Gage's Blue Flame. Blue Dream x Inferno Haze. I think you'll pull your yield and you'll get your waker upper with a knockout stone. I hope you trust me on this one. At least consider it.
> 
> https://gagegreen.org/bflame.html
> 
> https://gagegreen.org/ihf2.html I will swear by their Afghan Haze cut. Holy crap.


Agreed. The Oldschool Afghan Haze is an insane mommy. What gets me is how solid the Haze influence is in structure, then those rock solid Afghan type buds. Grows straight up like a stick. Top and train like I did, and you get perfectly uniform huge colas. These gals would go over 4 meters untopped outside. Stretch in flower was less than I would expect. Super vigor, super health. I have one in a 2 gal pot that is going to give around 4zips no problem...


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 4, 2014)

Are we talkin Afghan Haze from Gage? Cant find any info on that one?


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 4, 2014)

Okay Fellows...

Since we are talking about ladies dressed in green and yellow, with sparkling trichomes which makes me mellow...

Check em out, MY modified ROLS Blue Cheese 1gal pots in PHOGS, 24 inch tall plants, with about 8 to 10 inches of foliage on top for flowering
32 days into flowering about another 4 weeks to go...



DankSwag


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Are we talkin Afghan Haze from Gage? Cant find any info on that one?


The Oldschool Afghan Haze is a cut they use as a mommy. You can find it in the Bastard Series Afghan Haze, the type called Oldschool, and a few other crosses from Gage. She is a beast. The Bastard Series is the best deal on beans out there. It was an open pollination using ALL their top stud males so you have no idea what us gonna happen but so far every seed I have seen popped has been a winner. Do a search for cb420's Them Glorious Bastards thread on the Gage forum. Insane. 15 bucks a pack from Bank Of Gage.


----------



## fractals (Mar 5, 2014)

Spent the weekend in the slammer thanks to my drunk partner. Our premis was siezed by the hogs and trashed and burnt to the ground. Wifey now wants to divorce. Great way for her to find out what I do on the side. Now she hates me. Shouldnt have married a nonanti toker. I need to rage


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2014)

fractals said:


> Spent the weekend in the slammer thanks to my drunk partner. Our premis was siezed by the hogs and trashed and burnt to the ground. Wifey now wants to divorce. Great way for her to find out what I do on the side. Now she hates me. Shouldnt have married a nonanti toker. I need to rage


Nice story. Total bullshit. In your introductory post you claim your partner of 10 years grows but you don't. Your very next post was on this thread claiming you got referred here. Well not on your intro thread.

I smell a rat with you. VTM again?! Don't really care but you are playing a fake deck.

So sorry, but BULLSHIT. If you are going to insult us with dishonesty please take it somewhere else.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 5, 2014)

Ham, I thought you were going to do another 'remix' with that post  I'll never try to bluff against you in some hold em'. 

Myco, yes that's the Philips 860w CMH with a 160 on a light mover. Your 190 with an HPS is a killer combo!!! I'm loving the intensity of the bulbs paired with LED spectrum. 

You guys aren't making my next order easy. Oldschool series sounds VERY tempting.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 5, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Ham, I thought you were going to do another 'remix' with that post  I'll never try to bluff against you in some hold em'.
> 
> Myco, yes that's the Philips 860w CMH with a 160 on a light mover. Your 190 with an HPS is a killer combo!!! I'm loving the intensity of the bulbs paired with LED spectrum.
> 
> You guys aren't making my next order easy. Oldschool series sounds VERY tempting.


You really should look into the Bastard Series. Amazing stuff.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 5, 2014)

So the Gage Green Afghan Haze is where its at. I noticed them beans were cheap! Does anyone know what filial generation they are?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 5, 2014)

I am glad that you are keeping it clean around here Mad. 

Weird post....patronizing after recent events *actually* affecting
members in good standing.

JD


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2014)

Cloning question:

I've always used an EZ cloner for rooting cuts. My most recent cloner took a shit about 6 months ago, so I decided to give the peat rapid rooter thingys a whirl trying to simplify my process and cut back on elctricty use. I'm normally not concerned with yield as I only grow for myself and 3 patients, but they have really been digging concentrates and oils lately and my bud supply is starting to get depleted because of it. I'm embarrased that it took me this long to clue in to this, but my yields have been suffering since I switched to the peat plugs and I'm thinking it's because of this. I used to get 12-18 inch root tails after a couple weeks in the EZ cloner, and now after two weeks in these plugs the root mass isn't nearly as big ...... so I'm thinking that the plant is focusing it's energy on root devellopment instead of putting on foliage mass in veg, resulting in smaller plants/less yield at the end of the cycle. Does that make sense, or am I am I just puffing on good weed? 

What are you guys using for root propogation? What would you recommend? It's been forever since I shopped for a cloner and I'm sure the technology has changed some.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2014)

Gand ...... Grape Puff shots. It really is a beautiful plant after all is said and done. Easy to grow, nice structure, frosty, etc. It's just lacking that grape smell/taste I was after...

Back left plant is GP


Nug shot whilst trimming


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cloning question:
> 
> I've always used an EZ cloner for rooting cuts. My most recent cloner took a shit about 6 months ago, so I decided to give the peat rapid rooter thingys a whirl trying to simplify my process and cut back on elctricty use. I'm normally not concerned with yield as I only grow for myself and 3 patients, but they have really been digging concentrates and oils lately and my bud supply is starting to get depleted because of it. I'm embarrased that it took me this long to clue in to this, but my yields have been suffering since I switched to the peat plugs and I'm thinking it's because of this. I used to get 12-18 inch root tails after a couple weeks in the EZ cloner, and now after two weeks in these plugs the root mass isn't nearly as big ...... so I'm thinking that the plant is focusing it's energy on root devellopment instead of putting on foliage mass in veg, resulting in smaller plants/less yield at the end of the cycle. Does that make sense, or am I am I just puffing on good weed?
> 
> What are you guys using for root propogation? What would you recommend? It's been forever since I shopped for a cloner and I'm sure the technology has changed some.


I use an Al B. Fuct style cloning box. I have roots in 7 days MAX. Something like the Dream Beaver as little as 3 days for first roots. 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/15030-batch-clones-rockwool.html

I can guarantee this: Listen to Al, and all cloning problems gone, for life. A little lesson or two from the Hydro boys every now and then doesn't hurt, especially considering clones only get pure water with some H202. Once there are roots, it is up to you how it will roll.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> So the Gage Green Afghan Haze is where its at. I noticed them beans were cheap! Does anyone know what filial generation they are?


They will all be F1 hence the insane vigor. And you have to remember, it is ALL their best dads, so you can get an AH x Joseph, AH x Grape Stomper, AH x Sugartown Express, etc etc. I'm telling you almost every plant will be a keeper. If you want to see them oldschool huge spears of greasy potentness look no further.

EDIT: Hey Red, I took you two pics... I put my hand behind the smaller cola to give you an idea of scale hehehehe...







This one is twice as fat







This gal is starting to impress big time. LVBK, 'Blue Power' pheno













She smells so good. This might be the one time I forgive a Kush it's silly yield LOL...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 5, 2014)

I would think the better roots from cloner would definitely give you good head start. I used to use the coco plugs (rapid rooters), a dome, and cough cough...Clonex. That worked very well for me, until I stopped using Clonex  I used straight tap to root, but took me 4-5 days longer! I'm curious to see what others say. I'll try my dome on a heat mat when I get another aloe plant.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 5, 2014)

That's insane Mad...or madly insane. Either way, those are some huge bitches or you have baby forearms lol.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok right on. Thanks for clearing that up for me man.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I use an Al B. Fuct style cloning box. I have roots in 7 days MAX. Something like the Dream Beaver as little as 3 days for first roots.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/15030-batch-clones-rockwool.html
> 
> I can guarantee this: Listen to Al, and all cloning problems gone, for life. A little lesson or two from the Hydro boys every now and then doesn't hurt, especially considering clones only get pure water with some H202. Once there are roots, it is up to you how it will roll.


That's a good thread Hamish. Thanks for posting that


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I am glad that you are keeping it clean around here Mad.
> 
> Weird post....patronizing after recent events *actually* affecting
> members in good standing.
> ...


This is what I do JD  

I want to share my favorite song with you guys. I like it so much because I wish with all my heart I was the fella to write it. Billy Corgan I FUCKING LOVE YOU. The man always seemed to have the right words to express my thoughts, weird but true. 

And it's not only the lyrics... To me those guitars at the big fat drop are honestly the sound of angels. It fills every cell of my being with this insane super-high vibration. Pure joy. 

And I would have written this for my family, like you guys. I don't see a difference between the love you feel for a brother, friend, lover, child, pet or song. It all feels the same to me. Anyhow, Gandalf, Myco, Red, StOw, JD, Rrog, Hyroot, Steelheader, May and everybody I might have left out:

[video=youtube;SVCHpKvyCAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVCHpKvyCAg[/video]

On the day that you were born
They built an empire off a scream
I can't explain
Endlessly they'll set you free
Give you reason to believe
This empty place
I may seem unafraid
And I may seem unashamed
But I will be special k
Never let the summer catch you down
Never let your thoughts run free
Even when their numbers draw you out
Everything I want is free
'Til the end
'Til the end
'Til the end
I'm gonna love you 101 percent
I'm gonna love you 'til this ends

Take a chance if you should go
Face upon your happy home
The scanners wait
Selfishly they might concede
You were always on your own
You can't escape
I may seem unafraid
And I may seem unashamed
But I will be special k
Never let the summer catch you down
Never let your thoughts run free
Even when their numbers draw you out
Everything I want is free
You're not me and never ever will you be
I'm gonna find you and never run again
I'm gonna find you 'til the end
'Til the end
'Til the end
Never let the summer catch you down
Never let your thoughts run free
Even when their numbers call you out
Everything I want is free
Free you're free with me
You're free with me​


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 5, 2014)

Great looking trees Hamish. I am smiling huge. You're killing it bro. Talk about inspiring. Thanks for everything you do my friend. I love the Smashing Pumpkins. Always have.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 5, 2014)

I was just talking to a someone who will be growing Blue Flame and Transformer. I can't wait to see these in action.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 5, 2014)

https://bankofgage.co.uk/cgi-sys/suspendedpage.cgi Account suspended?!


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> They will all be F1 hence the insane vigor. And you have to remember, it is ALL their best dads, so you can get an AH x Joseph, AH x Grape Stomper, AH x Sugartown Express, etc etc. I'm telling you almost every plant will be a keeper. If you want to see them oldschool huge spears of greasy potentness look no further.
> 
> EDIT: Hey Red, I took you two pics... I put my hand behind the smaller cola to give you an idea of scale hehehehe...
> 
> ...


What I'd give to be able to harness the sun in my grows.
AWESOME save some for me would ya! 

DankSwag


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 5, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> https://bankofgage.co.uk/cgi-sys/suspendedpage.cgi Account suspended?!


I'm getting the same thing for now. There's other banks with good stealth that has many red headed step child series.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 5, 2014)

I want to live in Japan. They can make anything great. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIKqgE4BwAY


----------



## hyroot (Mar 5, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I want to live in Japan. They can make anything great. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIKqgE4BwAY


you will be sentenced to 5 years and $350,000 in fines if caught with only 0.1 grams. Not even a bowl.

I don't know about future pop/ death metal/ techno. That was pretty bad..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 5, 2014)

hyroot said:


> you will be sentenced to 5 years and $350,000 in fines if caught with only 0.1 grams. Not even a bowl.
> 
> I don't know about future pop/ death metal/ techno. That was pretty bad..


Look up Japanese Psytrance Feativals. Find ne a sober face. Those fellas know how to boogie. And they love strong acid. Quite a few of my DJ and Producer buddies made a killing in Japan, guys like Damage and Broken Toy...


----------



## hyroot (Mar 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Look up Japanese Psytrance Feativals. Find ne a sober face. Those fellas know how to boogie. And they love strong acid. Quite a few of my DJ and Producer buddies made a killing in Japan, guys like Damage and Broken Toy...


I have a few rapper buddies who are signed to labels in Japan. They make an ok living off that alone.. They all live in SoCal.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 6, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I have a few rapper buddies who are signed to labels in Japan. They make an ok living off that alone.. They all live in SoCal.


Japan keeps musicians eating that is for sure. And like I said those guys get WASTED. How you can do it with such severe penalties over your head I don't know. I'd just flip.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 6, 2014)

I have been hearing a lot about this suspended account. Don't worry guys. My thought is that it is a server issue. It won't last long I'm sure. I'll check into it.

Munkie said it is a server issue boys. It is being handled as we speak. 

I'm thinking about moving to Colorado and taking up a new career in the canna field somehow. Suggestions?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 6, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have been hearing a lot about this suspended account. Don't worry guys. My thought is that it is a server issue. It won't last long I'm sure. I'll check into it.
> 
> Munkie said it is a server issue boys. It is being handled as we speak.
> 
> I'm thinking about moving to Colorado and taking up a new career in the canna field somehow. Suggestions?


I've been thinking about the same thing. Don't you have to live there an X number of years before starting up? It's how they keep the Cali boys out...damn hyroots


----------



## hyroot (Mar 6, 2014)

I still may be moving there this summer.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 6, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have been hearing a lot about this suspended account. Don't worry guys. My thought is that it is a server issue. It won't last long I'm sure. I'll check into it.
> 
> Munkie said it is a server issue boys. It is being handled as we speak.
> 
> I'm thinking about moving to Colorado and taking up a new career in the canna field somehow. Suggestions?


Colorado has been top of my list of places to visit in the States for a long time. My kinda land, all the pics and videos I have seen are EPIC. Big skies, I like that. 

If I had to go into the cannabiz, my first thought would be to get into a supportive industry as opposed to growing. No legal issues with supplying a service to growers. With your portfolio of pictures guys will take you seriously real fast. Plus a little hobby grow is all you need to show anyway. Growing looks to be becoming very competitive, and if you throw yourself in there you are up against some intense mofos that have been playing the commercial game for decades. But as a person supplying services or products, you will grow along with demand for your product. That's where I would start my thinking.

Also, you might be tired of your current profession, but guys like you are in demand and valued everywhere. And it gets shit done. It has sorted out what, 5 people before? So if it is just for you a lot can be done in a short while  

A new business is a badass ride, even good ones.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Colorado has been top of my list of places to visit in the States for a long time. My kinda land, all the pics and videos I have seen are EPIC. Big skies, I like that.
> 
> If I had to go into the cannabiz, my first thought would be to get into a supportive industry as opposed to growing. No legal issues with supplying a service to growers. With your portfolio of pictures guys will take you seriously real fast. Plus a little hobby grow is all you need to show anyway. Growing looks to be becoming very competitive, and if you throw yourself in there you are up against some intense mofos that have been playing the commercial game for decades. But as a person supplying services or products, you will grow along with demand for your product. That's where I would start my thinking.
> 
> ...



I'm just all over the place these days.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 6, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have been hearing a lot about this suspended account. Don't worry guys. My thought is that it is a server issue. It won't last long I'm sure. I'll check into it.
> 
> Munkie said it is a server issue boys. It is being handled as we speak.
> 
> I'm thinking about moving to Colorado and taking up a new career in the canna field somehow. Suggestions?


I've been wanting to open an organic garden supply store. There's nothing in Michigan that carries the stuff we need. A one stop shop for meals, rock dusts, home made ewc, etc. You could incorporate a huge worm farm and sell worms and castings. Put on classes to get people interested etc. I've never checked to see if anything like that exists in Colorado, but there sure as hell isn't anything like that in Michigan.

Let me know if you decide to do it. I would consider relocating and being your bitch. 

I'm looking to get out of Michigan. Politicians are fucking with this law here big time. There is a bill in the Senate that would essentially outlaw parents from growing/smoking. A judge would be able to order child protective services to take your kids, and you would have to see an independent court appointed doc to prescribe you pills to take the place of the marijuana. Nice, huh?


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 6, 2014)

Stow - An all organic grow shop would be awesome. If you play your cards right and avoid the typical "grow shop" image, you could also cater to the organic rose gardeners, organic veggie gardeners, small organic farms, etc, etc. I see isles of bulk bins for meals, castings, etc, etc...

It seems to me like momentum is in your favor. I RARELY hear of organic growers switching to hydro, but frequently hear of long time hydro growers making the switch. 

Make it happen!


----------



## mrwood (Mar 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> If I had to go into the cannabiz, my first thought would be to get into a supportive industry as opposed to growing. No legal issues with supplying a service to growers.... (or) intense mofos that have been playing the commercial game for decades. A new business is a badass ride, even good ones.



>>*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again* 

I also like the organic grow shop idea. I got a shop near me that sells their own EWC, and I have told them to make some tea, and give me some room to mix some soil, and ...!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've been wanting to open an organic garden supply store. There's nothing in Michigan that carries the stuff we need. A one stop shop for meals, rock dusts, home made ewc, etc. You could incorporate a huge worm farm and sell worms and castings. Put on classes to get people interested etc. I've never checked to see if anything like that exists in Colorado, but there sure as hell isn't anything like that in Michigan.
> 
> *Let me know if you decide to do it.* I would consider relocating and being your bitch.
> 
> *I'm looking to get out of Michigan.* Politicians are fucking with this law here big time. There is a bill in the Senate that would essentially outlaw parents from growing/smoking. A judge would be able to order child protective services to take your kids, and you would have to see an independent court appointed doc to prescribe you pills to take the place of the marijuana. Nice, huh?


That would be great st0w. We sure would be able to handle the accounts receivable without a problem. I sure am giving it a ton of thought. 

I can't believe that bill is in the Senate for consideration. Shit. That scares me on many levels.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 6, 2014)

mrwood said:


> >>*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again*
> 
> I also like the organic grow shop idea. I got a shop near me that sells their own EWC, and I have told them to make some tea, and *give me some room to mix some soil*, and ...!


That is a great idea.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 6, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That would be great st0w. We sure would be able to handle the accounts receivable without a problem. I sure am giving it a ton of thought.
> 
> I can't believe that bill is in the Senate for consideration. Shit. That scares me on many levels.


Exactly what I plan on doing just like www.kisfarm.com

DankSwag


----------



## Javadog (Mar 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> This is what I do JD
> 
> I want to share my favorite song with you guys. I like it so much because I wish with all my heart I was the fella to write it. Billy Corgan I FUCKING LOVE YOU. The man always seemed to have the right words to express my thoughts, weird but true.
> 
> ...


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again.*


----------



## May11th (Mar 6, 2014)

You guys have the same ideas exactly. Why don't your guys try to act upon it. Only thing holding Me back is money, I would also love to buy a big chunk of land, fence it in, buy guard dogs, hiring 2 guards for 12 hr shifts and charge growers a bit to set up greenhouses or what not. I would need to eliminate males on property though. I would have every greenhouse be a different home address lol I don't know the laws yet though but need to get to reading that.stay hungry guys, follow your hearts, I am.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 6, 2014)

Can you imagine loving to go to work everyday? I would love to be high all day selling soil, ewc, bat shit, etc. We could bring in Rrog to do lectures. Have a big ass oven out back for the highest quality char. Man...this could be the way. Have a huge vortex brewer making our teas. We could hire strippers and have customer appreciation days. Maybe not the last one but you never know.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 6, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Can you imagine loving to go to work everyday? I would love to be high all day selling soil, ewc, bat shit, etc. We could bring in Rrog to do lectures. Have a big ass oven out back for the highest quality char. Man...this could be the way. Have a huge vortex brewer making our teas. We could hire strippers and have customer appreciation days. Maybe not the last one but you never know.


We sit on here and talk about this shit all day for free .... it would be amazing to get paid to do it. The possibilities are endless. I've been thinking about this and making notes on it for months now. Opening a dispensary would be great, but the legal risk is too much for me. I'm happy with just my personal garden.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 6, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> We sit on here and talk about this shit all day for free .... it would be amazing to get paid to do it. The possibilities are endless. I've been thinking about this and making notes on it for months now. Opening a dispensary would be great, but the legal risk is too much for me. I'm happy with just my personal garden.


I agree. An organic supply outfitter offering the best quality materials for the best possible medicine is a start.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 6, 2014)

Definitely lean toward Colorado. Washington sucks!


----------



## adamcarr1 (Mar 6, 2014)

What an awesome thread this is! Been using Guano tea on my latest grow and the ladies are absolutely
loving the stuff. This mahooooosive thread gives me many more options to keep expanding and improving
the use of tea's in my grows. Love it.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 6, 2014)

adamcarr1 said:


> What an awesome thread this is! Been using Guano tea on my latest grow and the ladies are absolutely
> loving the stuff. This mahooooosive thread gives me many more options to keep expanding and improving
> the use of tea's in my grows. Love it.


Welcome to the thread. Remember what I told you about the posts as of late. The guys are on "keep Gandalf alive" patrol as of late. Long story. I promise you that there is so much to learn from each of these guys it's not funny. None of them are assholes except for one who we let hang around for our pure enjoyment.  Just teasing. They are all my brothers. I would read the thread from the beginning. So much info in there from these guys. 

adam is the guy I told you all about who is running the Blue Flame and the Transformer. I expect great things from both. I can personally vouch for the SBD cut used in the Blue Flame. I know it very well from tests I ran for Gage. I know the Afghani haze cut too. I can't say enough about it. It's plain fire. 

I love an all purpose bat guano in my teas from start to finish. Enjoy and ask all the questions you want.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey guys. I just want to throw out a quick thanks to all of you for everything you all have done for me. If it were not for you guys and reading what you all throw down here I am scared to think how many people I would have killed or how many Porsches I would have burnt to the rims. You know I am not kidding here. You guys are are all great. Keep in mind if I do decide to lose my mind and do some very bad things to either cars, houses, people, etc., that I will be looking each of you up as I hop from place to place across this nation in order to escape the man.  I'm popping beans this weekend by the way. Let's get it on.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a buddy in Colorado. I've taught him the way of the teas and organics. We have been talking about setting up out there for the last year. He and a partner were about to open a dispensary. I was going to be a 3rd partner. Homies partner bailed on the whole thing at the last min. We decided to wait til we more funds fo get set up. Now we are trying to decide if I should go out there or if he should come back to Cali. Its too regulated out there. You have to grow what you sell. The state tracks every plant and every bud. Once legalization hits Cali. Its on. Cali won't have the same strict regulations as Colorado. The plant Limit will be 99 plants for recreational. And 12 lbs. Right now its 6 plants per patient. You can grow for other patients as long have copies of their recs.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 6, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I have a buddy in Colorado. I've taught him the way of the teas and organics. We have been talking about setting up out there for the last year. He and a partner were about to open a dispensary. I was going to be a 3rd partner. Homies partner bailed on the whole thing at the last min. We decided to wait til we more funds fo get set up. Now we are trying to decide if I should go out there or if he should come back to Cali. Its too regulated out there. You have to grow what you sell. The state tracks every plant and every bud. Once legalization hits Cali. Its on. Cali won't have the same strict regulations as Colorado. The plant Limit will be 99 plants for recreational. And 12 lbs. Right now its 6 plants per patient. You can grow for other patients as long have copies of their recs.


I'm going into the supply business. I plan on opening chains in both states. Ha! Shit..if I grew 99 plants everything would die. That is some serious work. Holy crap.


----------



## adamcarr1 (Mar 6, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I have been hearing a lot about this suspended account. Don't worry guys. My thought is that it is a server issue. It won't last long I'm sure. I'll check into it.
> 
> Munkie said it is a server issue boys. It is being handled as we speak.
> 
> I'm thinking about moving to Colorado and taking up a new career in the canna field somehow. Suggestions?


Bankofgage is back rolling! Awesome!


----------



## adamcarr1 (Mar 6, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Welcome to the thread. Remember what I told you about the posts as of late. The guys are on "keep Gandalf alive" patrol as of late. Long story. I promise you that there is so much to learn from each of these guys it's not funny. None of them are assholes except for one who we let hang around for our pure enjoyment.  Just teasing. They are all my brothers. I would read the thread from the beginning. So much info in there from these guys.
> 
> adam is the guy I told you all about who is running the Blue Flame and the Transformer. I expect great things from both. I can personally vouch for the SBD cut used in the Blue Flame. I know it very well from tests I ran for Gage. I know the Afghani haze cut too. I can't say enough about it. It's plain fire.
> 
> I love an all purpose bat guano in my teas from start to finish. Enjoy and ask all the questions you want.


Thanks Gandalf, I have been reading this thread for a while...it's incredible as you say. The info in here is unreal. I really done my homework on the strains available today, and there's a whole damn bunch of them. But just something about Gage got my attention. Their strains sounded incredible and very different from most companies. I straight up love to work with things that are killing it...and Gage's strains just looked and sounded great -- both from what Gage said about them, pics of the buds and from what others had said about them, especially some of you guys on here.

I searched for Inferno Haze. I searched for OB Ripper. Unfortunately, they're like gold dust. But I eventually settled on Blue Flame and Transformer, which really stood out for me. It's early days with these two, but I'm expecting great things. With all the info you guys put out in the organics section and other sections...and especially in this thread...they're gonna be the best by miles where I live. The best meds by far. 

I'm currently using the bat guano tea on my super lemon haze grow...and my NYC Diesel and Lavender grows. And the results thus far are outstanding. The frostiest, best-smelling buds I've ever come across. I cannot wait until I've got those Blue Flame and Transformer ladies on the tea's in my next grow.  

Gandalf, thanks man...you've been awesome. I'll keep you all updated on my Gage grows, get some pics on here for you all to see. 

Thanks again. Time to get back to reading the rest of this thread.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, I will appreciate your joining the convo Adam.

I have also been dazzled by the Gage Gear Here. :0)

Good luck!

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 6, 2014)

My buddy in CO works 60-70 hours a week...ON SALARY! He wants to go in business with me yesterday. Busts his ass and still has to buy his bud...while his best friend/lazy ass boss is always gone. Inspections are a complete nightmare on top of it. The bizz doesn't sound pretty. He had a herm ruin his quarter mil crop once. Could you imagine that. 

I wouldn't mind living at work if I got to do what I love. I'd do just what you guys are saying. Worm bins, brewers, and bitches getting smoked and poked!!! If I wasn't such a family man, I'd be there now.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 6, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Can you imagine loving to go to work everyday? I would love to be high all day selling soil, ewc, bat shit, etc. We could bring in Rrog to do lectures. Have a big ass oven out back for the highest quality char. Man...this could be the way. Have a huge vortex brewer making our teas. We could hire strippers and have customer appreciation days. Maybe not the last one but you never know.


FUCK YEAH don't have to conscript me, I am already enlisted and graduated boot camp!

DankSwag


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 6, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Definitely lean toward Colorado. Washington sucks!


Steelheader, say what, why do you believe that. It will get better consumer demand tax revenues you will see.

But yeah I want to start an organic farm here in WA, everywhere I look EWC is hard to find. The one farm I found that has what I need doesn't even use windrows they have small containers for vermicomposting. But hell ya I am going to do it even if I have to do it small scale out of my back yard I will freaking become the Organic Source in my neck of the woods and I will let every nursery know if they are looking for worm castings or biochar whatever if its Organic and Natural and used to grow plants with I will have it.

DankSwag


----------



## adamcarr1 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm basing my Guano Tea on something I read by Soma. He adds 8oz of Guano Tea to each 10L of water and feeds. I have a question.
For the seasoned Guano Tea users on here, Is this the optimum amount? Should I add more or less to each 10L of water?

Cheers for any help guys!


----------



## adamcarr1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Well, I will appreciate your joining the convo Adam.
> 
> I have also been dazzled by the Gage Gear Here. :0)
> 
> ...


Thanks Javadog, it's great to be in here with all you guys. The Gage gear is fascinating --
there's some great strains in their stable that I just have to grow and sample.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 6, 2014)

adamcarr1 said:


> I'm basing my Guano Tea on something I read by Soma. He adds 8oz of Guano Tea to each 10L of water and feeds. I have a question.
> For the seasoned Guano Tea users on here, Is this the optimum amount? Should I add more or less to each 10L of water?
> 
> Cheers for any help guys!


That sounds similar to what I used to mix it at. Depends on strain and what stage she's at. I liked to start light @ 1/2 tbsp/gal on week 3, double that week 4 and 5, then 2 tbsp week 6 and 7. Bubble it for a day with a little molasses. That's just my .02


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 6, 2014)

DANKSWAG said:


> Steelheader, say what, why do you believe that. It will get better consumer demand tax revenues you will see.
> 
> But yeah I want to start an organic farm here in WA, everywhere I look EWC is hard to find. The one farm I found that has what I need doesn't even use windrows they have small containers for vermicomposting. But hell ya I am going to do it even if I have to do it small scale out of my back yard I will freaking become the Organic Source in my neck of the woods and I will let every nursery know if they are looking for worm castings or biochar whatever if its Organic and Natural and used to grow plants with I will have it.
> 
> ...


Your probably right. I just need to move from where I am now. Rains 9 months a year, and theres nothing to do.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 6, 2014)

adamcarr1 said:


> I'm basing my Guano Tea on something I read by Soma. He adds 8oz of Guano Tea to each 10L of water and feeds. I have a question.
> For the seasoned Guano Tea users on here, Is this the optimum amount? Should I add more or less to each 10L of water?
> 
> Cheers for any help guys!


I would go with 1 teaspoon per gallon. That has worked for me.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 6, 2014)

A lady at my work has a daughter who has had all kinds of health problems. Right now she has a brain tumor. My co-worker was super excited to tell me that she took her daughter to a dispensary and in a few weeks her brain tumor has allready began to shrink from the tinctures. Soon they can remove it. It just has to shrink a little more. Weed is crazy awesome!

An all purpose guano, Gand? Ive only been brewing EWC or 50/50 EWC and oly fish compost with bsm and fish sauce. I finally got my printer to work so I printed a few recipes. My teas don't really foam up much.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 6, 2014)

What do you greenthumb giants think about fading? Do you guys try to keep green leaves until the end, or let em suck up the food? My gals have all started fading around week 6, and most of my fans are falling off by week 8.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 6, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Can you imagine loving to go to work everyday? I would love to be high all day selling soil, ewc, bat shit, etc. We could bring in Rrog to do lectures. Have a big ass oven out back for the highest quality char. Man...this could be the way. Have a huge vortex brewer making our teas. We could hire strippers and have customer appreciation days. Maybe not the last one but you never know.


Teaching organics. Yes. This is my mission here. 

Gandalf, you ever think of Portugal or Spain? You can get dual citizenship and a EU passport by buying an investment property in Portugal. Spain has dirt cheap land and nobody bothers a grower there. Until state and feds see eye to eye in the USA, it is a bit of a trap. Go legal with your state and all your info is there for feds to use against you right in their systems. Portugal also has very chill canna laws. The whole country is broke so foreign investors are treated like gold...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 6, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> A lady at my work has a daughter who has had all kinds of health problems. Right now she has a brain tumor. My co-worker was super excited to tell me that she took her daughter to a dispensary and in a few weeks her brain tumor has allready began to shrink from the tinctures. Soon they can remove it. It just has to shrink a little more. Weed is crazy awesome!
> 
> An all purpose guano, Gand? Ive only been brewing EWC or 50/50 EWC and oly fish compost with bsm and fish sauce. I finally got my printer to work so I printed a few recipes. My teas don't really foam up much.


Foam is bad anyway. It screws up the air exchange. I have had tea go anaerobic with a 20lph air pump into 2 gal of tea. A few drops of olive oil sorts out any foam.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 6, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> A lady at my work has a daughter who has had all kinds of health problems. Right now she has a brain tumor. My co-worker was super excited to tell me that she took her daughter to a dispensary and in a few weeks her brain tumor has allready began to shrink from the tinctures. Soon they can remove it. It just has to shrink a little more. Weed is crazy awesome!
> 
> An all purpose guano, Gand? Ive only been brewing EWC or 50/50 EWC and oly fish compost with bsm and fish sauce. I finally got my printer to work so I printed a few recipes. My teas don't really foam up much.


WOW the more people see of this the more it will changes their minds, no pun intended.

NOT!
DankSwag


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 6, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'm going into the supply business. I plan on opening chains in both states. Ha! Shit..if I grew 99 plants everything would die. That is some serious work. Holy crap.


If you need someone in WA to assist you let me know I am game!

DankSwag


----------



## May11th (Mar 7, 2014)

Red, I love a fade, I'm too scared of leftover chlorophyll and the colors that come are spectacular, I don't think it effects yield imo and I love a white ash that a fade can give ya. I would time yourfade by strain. my plants are 10-12 weeka, I like more amber trics, so I think at 2 weeks prior to chop I would give straight water or enzyme water only. Not even molasses for me. My plants look like he'll sometimes for fading at week 6 because it seems the teas never quite make them as happy as a hotter soil. I add a nice layer of bat shit on the bottom of my pots too. then towards the top i add feather meal.


----------



## May11th (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm stupid high so If my Grammar is off blame the 70 micron beachsand- blueberry lavender.


----------



## May11th (Mar 7, 2014)

I got some balls to play with .


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 7, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'm going into the supply business. I plan on opening chains in both states. Ha! Shit..if I grew 99 plants everything would die. That is some serious work. Holy crap.


Badass  I am getting a composting biz going, doing all the labour myself for now so starting small and big focus on EWC and Bokashi for now. Going to get seasonal help with making RWC too. I also have no interest in huge commercial grows. I know guys that do it and that have retired from it, and they are all pretty jaded about herb. Never make your hobby your career because then you have nothing to spend down time on... No fun.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree with Hamish. I would hate to fish for a living.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 7, 2014)

All posts are great advice. I love the all purpose tea. I swear by it and I think Hamish will tell you the same.

I stop feeding about 3 weeks before harvest. At that point I feel pretty comfortable that there is enough in the mix and in the plant itself to sustain it's needs until the end. In my opinion the bud tastes better too. Plus you'll get some pretty leaves. It's just my way and not a rule by any stretch at all.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 7, 2014)

Fading is a beautiful thing. Nature taking it's course to the end. The weird thing is that my soil and top dressing are very rich. I don't even know how they're fading. I also see many big bitches with all there fans still green until harvest. I'm going to try some extra top dressing and teas on half of my next batch.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2014)

My air pump can be heard from a block away, I think it's time to get a new one, or build some sort of tea brewing bucket. Things driving me nutz, shaking my whole house. Luckily it's my last tea feeding.

Any suggestions as to what I should look at?


----------



## hyroot (Mar 7, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;90XXm_YzPQY]http://youtu.be/90XXm_YzPQY[/video]


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 7, 2014)

OBR#1


I smoked a doob of the #2 pheno this morning, and I'm well medicated. Sweet Kush flavor with an overwhelming high that seems to last quite a long time. I smoked a Newport after the doob, and it looks like I'm wearing shit lipstick from all the resin on the butt, LOL! Take er easy folks. Myco


----------



## Javadog (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh yeah, I have learned to wipe. LOL!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 7, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> OBR#1
> View attachment 3015980View attachment 3015983
> 
> I smoked a doob of the #2 pheno this morning, and I'm well medicated. Sweet Kush flavor with an overwhelming high that seems to last quite a long time. I smoked a Newport after the doob, and it looks like I'm wearing shit lipstick from all the resin on the butt, LOL! Take er easy folks. Myco


I am glad to hear the OBR works.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 7, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> All posts are great advice. I love the all purpose tea. I swear by it and I think Hamish will tell you the same.
> 
> I stop feeding about 3 weeks before harvest. At that point I feel pretty comfortable that there is enough in the mix and in the plant itself to sustain it's needs until the end. In my opinion the bud tastes better too. Plus you'll get some pretty leaves. It's just my way and not a rule by any stretch at all.


Yup definitely no need for anything but the all purpose tea IMO. My girls just got the last feed, in the last 2.5 to 3 weeks aside from the Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby which looks like 4 or so... Can hardly sleep. Got 11 Golden Goat x OG and 13 Clusterfunk seedlings. New life


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yup definitely no need for anything but the all purpose tea IMO. My girls just got the last feed, in the last 2.5 to 3 weeks aside from the Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby which looks like 4 or so... Can hardly sleep. Got 11 Golden Goat x OG and 13 Clusterfunk seedlings. New life


Did you see Myco's OBR description in his thread? Fucking awesome.  Coming from him that's worth gold.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Mar 7, 2014)

May11th said:


> I got some balls to play with . View attachment 3015758


May, 

Believe it or not I have yet to pop a male, but when I do it better not having bigger ones then me, for I know I will be outnumbered anywise!

DankSwag


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the rep, Red! This ones for you pal. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JBNFZ0mLjZw


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 7, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Thanks for the rep, Red! This ones for you pal. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JBNFZ0mLjZw


Meh...you're rep'n wasn't all that great either  Nice sig tho lol. Your ATF perkin up yet? Been reading about the 'dirty sock' pheno... 

Gand...where you at in veg? What strains? I miss your steamy pix.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 7, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Meh...you're rep'n wasn't all that great either  Nice sig tho lol. Your ATF perkin up yet? Been reading about the 'dirty sock' pheno...
> 
> Gand...where you at in veg? What strains? I miss your steamy pix.


I'm popping beans tomorrow. Gage Sugartown Express. Gage Grape Puff. Gage OBR. Bodhi SSDD. Bodhi Lucky Charms. Maybe a surprise or two more. Bodhi Blueberry Hill.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 7, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'm popping beans tomorrow. Gage Sugartown Express. Gage Grape Puff. Gage OBR. Bodhi SSDD. Bodhi Lucky Charms. Maybe a surprise or two more. Bodhi Blueberry Hill.


Smart man. SSDD is hands down my new favorite strain. My damn cuttings I took in bloom got PM, so I'll be forced to reveg...or buy another pack lol.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 7, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Meh...you're rep'n wasn't all that great either  Nice sig tho lol. Your ATF perkin up yet? Been reading about the 'dirty sock' pheno...
> 
> Gand...where you at in veg? What strains? I miss your steamy pix.



I hope you like your dedication song. The ATF are doing great. Leaves are flattening out with proper watering. The fuzz are taking to the vscreen training really well.


----------



## May11th (Mar 7, 2014)

Bc bud depot- bc blueberry. 

Drying for 2 days now. Has nice tight lil nugs and has its smell still but also that fresh plant material smell as well. She was 8.5 weeks and makes a nice tester bud. Smelled very sweet, candy, floral, hints of road kill skunk before chop.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 7, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to May11th again.



*

Nice trim job.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 7, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Did you see Myco's OBR description in his thread? Fucking awesome.  Coming from him that's worth gold.


All I have to say is if the universe doesn't allow Myco a friggin RUN now I am gonna get upset. Damn talk about testing the mans patience wowa. I will import him here and make him run a 2000 watter lol. 

Ahem... F2s?.... You need to pop at least one of your own crosses Gand!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 7, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I hope you like your dedication song. The ATF are doing great. Leaves are flattening out with proper watering. The fuzz are taking to the vscreen training really well.


The ATF is gaining reputation for one of Bodhis most potent and greasy types ever. Most vote it hands down most frosty plant ever. You are going to have a badass run. The Fuzz is reefer royalty, you should get some of the best Chems ever bred.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> All I have to say is if the universe doesn't allow Myco a friggin RUN now I am gonna get upset. Damn talk about testing the mans patience wowa. I will import him here and make him run a 2000 watter lol.
> 
> Ahem... F2s?.... You need to pop at least one of your own crosses Gand!


I'm not too far if he needs a bodhi brother  Just popped the rest of my Blue Hill and Superstitious. 

Looked into the Afghan Haze BS (bastard series{not bullshit}). Excellent deal and potential there. Just trying to find it somewhere with good stealth. My first Gage pack didn't work out at all, so I'm hoping to redeem myself.


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 8, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'm popping beans tomorrow. Gage Sugartown Express. Gage Grape Puff. Gage OBR. Bodhi SSDD. Bodhi Lucky Charms. Maybe a surprise or two more. Bodhi Blueberry Hill.





Mad Hamish said:


> All I have to say is if the universe doesn't allow Myco a friggin RUN now I am gonna get upset. Damn talk about testing the mans patience wowa. I will import him here and make him run a 2000 watter lol.
> 
> Ahem... F2s?.... You need to pop at least one of your own crosses Gand!


After this baby, we just might have to talk Hamish, LOL!

That is one hell one of lineup you have Gandalf. Good lords you'll have Dank dripping all over your garden bro. I have to agree with Hamish as well, you really should tryout out some of your crosses bro. There's Dank for miles in those seeds, pop some of them bitches!
Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 8, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> After this baby, we just might have to talk Hamish, LOL!
> 
> That is one hell one of lineup you have Gandalf. Good lords you'll have Dank dripping all over your garden bro. *I have to agree with Hamish as well, you really should tryout out some of your crosses bro. There's Dank for miles in those seeds, pop some of them bitches!*
> Myco



Sounds good to me. I think I'll pop some SM x OBR and F2's of the LA Haze. Those just might be interesting.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 8, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Sounds good to me. I think I'll pop some SM x OBR and F2's of the LA Haze. Those just might be interesting.


Now it is starting to sound like a run we can all get excited about! This time we hit the flip to 12/12 together. You better be soakin mine are a week old. I will not accept it happening another way. Both of us doing a Gage and Bodhi run. Fuckit I am popping two more packs. Here comes the fire...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 8, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'm popping beans tomorrow. Gage Sugartown Express. Gage Grape Puff. Gage OBR. Bodhi SSDD. Bodhi Lucky Charms. Maybe a surprise or two more. Bodhi Blueberry Hill.


That's a solid list right there


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 8, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'm popping beans tomorrow. Gage Sugartown Express. Gage Grape Puff. Gage OBR. Bodhi SSDD. Bodhi Lucky Charms. Maybe a surprise or two more. Bodhi Blueberry Hill.





GandalfdaGreen said:


> Sounds good to me. I think I'll pop some SM x OBR and F2's of the LA Haze. Those just might be interesting.





Mad Hamish said:


> Now it is starting to sound like a run we can all get excited about! This time we hit the flip to 12/12 together. You better be soakin mine are a week old. I will not accept it happening another way. Both of us doing a Gage and Bodhi run. Fuckit I am popping two more packs. Here comes the fire...


You guys are fuckin killing me! Starting all that damn Dank, and I'm pullin my whole garden down lights, and all. Gage, Bodhi, F2's, and crosses, of them?! Piss all over you two! JK!!
I hope you two all the females you can handle, and a stud or two if you're looking, LOL! Sorry guys I'm a little drunk tonight. Honey Brown, and OBR scissor hash turned out to be really delicious together. Have a blessed weekend boys, take er easy. 
Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2014)

Finally found out what these acronyms mean ROFL. Getting to work with a Headwrecker x OGBX and Salvador x Mendo Montage. So that means this run will be quite a few mums I have been after... The Headwecker is a Diesel of legendary proportions, Salvador is a Trainwreck x Purple Snowman so yeah am I excited! Boom boom!


----------



## May11th (Mar 9, 2014)

Super coco after 2 weeks cooking, shrimp meal coffee grounds and eggshells on top just forming webs. 
dried buds.
Vegging area. Soon changing up.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 9, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> You guys are fuckin killing me! Starting all that damn Dank, and I'm pullin my whole garden down lights, and all. Gage, Bodhi, F2's, and crosses, of them?! Piss all over you two! JK!!
> I hope you two all the females you can handle, and a stud or two if you're looking, LOL! Sorry guys I'm a little drunk tonight. Honey Brown, and OBR scissor hash turned out to be really delicious together. Have a blessed weekend boys, take er easy.
> Myco


You crazy person! Honey Brown PUT YA DOWN! Last time I drank the HB...I woke up with knots all over my concussed head. And that's just from trying to walk to my door!!!

Can I join in on the grow off...10 bodhi poppin now!!! Actually going to veg this time too. 

May you are becoming a bit of a greenthumb in such a short period. Need a partner?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 9, 2014)

May11th said:


> Super coco after 2 weeks cooking, shrimp meal coffee grounds and eggshells on top just forming webs. View attachment 3017650
> dried buds.View attachment 3017651
> Vegging area. Soon changing up. View attachment 3017652View attachment 3017652View attachment 3017653


Looks great may. Those buds look awesome. Plants look very healthy.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 9, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You crazy person! Honey Brown PUT YA DOWN! Last time I drank the HB...I woke up with knots all over my concussed head. And that's just from trying to walk to my door!!!
> 
> Can I join in on the *grow off*...10 bodhi poppin now!!! Actually going to veg this time too.
> 
> May you are becoming a bit of a greenthumb in such a short period. Need a partner?



I don't think I'm in any position to take part of a grow off. Never liked that shit anyway. I don't even know what I can turn out right now to be honest. I'm sure my first run won't be pretty.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 9, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I don't think I'm in any position to take part of a grow off. Never liked that shit anyway. I don't even know what I can turn out right now to be honest. I'm sure my first run won't be pretty.


No grow off at all. Just a bunch of buddies showing some dank! You're worst grow would match my best lol. BRING ON THE BEANS!!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 9, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> No grow off at all. Just a bunch of buddies showing some dank! *You're worst grow would match my best* lol. BRING ON THE BEANS!!!


Are you kidding? Not even close Red.


----------



## May11th (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah gandalf. Your stuff is what I shoot for. Their was a aura that brought me to ya because ya da man. End of story.


Thank you guys for compliments. I love organics and my stuff never has 100% leaves but I'm still figuring some stuff out, red let's move to Michigan I'll gladly be partners, we could be the next strain hunters! Wild boys edition.hunters of the stank.


----------



## May11th (Mar 9, 2014)

I need some of the Strains you guys run. All my shit sounds bland lol need me something that I'd like ripe oranges. Mmm.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 9, 2014)

May11th said:


> I need some of the Strains you guys run. All my shit sounds bland lol need me something that I'd like ripe oranges. Mmm.


Bodhi Blood Orange!!! I'll be reveg'n her as all my precious cuttings got PM. My second pick would be some TGA Agent Orange. I'm thinking more and more about CO everyday. My buddies making greenhouses this spring  Your box is full May.


----------



## May11th (Mar 9, 2014)

Just cleared. I'll look that up. Man I want a free house. I've planned it out and I would run a c02, 70-80° air cooled greenhouse that would be sterile as hell. My next move will not carry mites and will be spotless . I been smoking on beach sand for 3 weeks now and about to run out 8 grams lasted me awhile. harvesting more next week and should be a real treat to see each pheno. Going to go research diy led. Plan to cree diodes.i love diy $I


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 9, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Bodhi Blood Orange!!! I'll be reveg'n her as all my precious cuttings got PM. My second pick would be some TGA Agent Orange. I'm thinking more and more about CO everyday. My buddies making greenhouses this spring  Your box is full May.


I say we get the whole crew out there and see what we can pull off.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 9, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I say we get the whole crew out there and see what we can pull off.


I can shoot my friend an email tomorrow. He needs good people. I'll post some pics of of what he sends me. I'm fucking sick of this stressful boring life.


----------



## May11th (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm down to move. I can be the cleaner. I can't grow the best plants yet but I sure as hell can wipe out spidermites and bugs. Seriously though guys um down to go bust ass and start a new business adventure. Let's start planning before we waste more time. I'm broke at the moment but I have a lot of shit I could sell just to make it big in something I love doing and be along side of friends. We could all go buy 10 acres and start our own farm. That's enough for houses and greenhouses and everything we need for organic gardening. I'm a super hard worker and I would love to bust ass 16hr days to see the end product speak for itself come november.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 9, 2014)

May11th said:


> I'm down to move. I can be the cleaner. I can't grow the best plants yet but I sure as hell can wipe out spidermites and bugs. Seriously though guys um down to go bust ass and start a new business adventure. Let's start planning before we waste more time. I'm broke at the moment but I have a lot of shit I could sell just to make it big in something I love doing and be along side of friends. We could all go buy 10 acres and start our own farm. That's enough for houses and greenhouses and everything we need for organic gardening. I'm a super hard worker and I would love to bust ass 16hr days to see the end product speak for itself come november.


I can get you 40 acres of mountain with river and wild flowers etc down here for 150000 USD. Double that and it is a piece of paradise with roads and all. Buying land, come here to S.A. And we will see how hard you can work once I have you sinking fence posts to keep game out lol... You want to farm herb, thus us where you want to be


----------



## May11th (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.marijuana.com/news/2014/0...uana-job-fair/

Problem is I'm trying to be legal hamish. I don't want to go to jail and think about seeing my loved ones in 15 yrs as I rot away for growing my own medicine to help with my cancer growth. Check this out though.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 9, 2014)

May That link doesn't work. I'm waiting for legalization to hit here in Cali. Colorado is far to regulated. If you have a red card, you can grow only 20 plants total. You can only legally sell what you grow. The state inspects all grows. Tracks every plant, every dollar, every bud. You have to have lighting that is UL and CSA certified. Or risk fines from OHSA ranging for $7,000 -$70,000 per fine. That happened to a bunch of grow ops and green houses in Colorado. With medical in Cali, you can grow more and possess more than Colorado. 

my buddy in Colorado is still trying to convince me to move there. I've been trying to get him to move here. He is a geologist and would have to take a $2000 a month pay cut if he moves to Cali. Then there's legal money to be made in Co. In Cali its non profit but you pay yourself a salary as an employee. Once legalization hits that will change.

if you guys are there and I'm there, reds friends and my friends. We could get one big collective going. That could maybe grow enough to cover demand. 

I have plants of quantum kush, 9 lb. Hammer, plushberry, Jesus og x Scotts og, dire wolf, and jillybean x mulanjie gold. 

Then seeds of cheese og, presidential kush, 9 lb. Hammer, plushberry, dire wolf, Jesus og x Scotts og, and jillybean x mulanjie gold


----------



## May11th (Mar 10, 2014)

How hard is it to open a dispensary hyroot. If i grow outdoors and i have 20 plants flowering and each yield 3lbs, that'd quite a big chunk of non profit value, say you sold it from you dispensary for $250, that's $4000lb X 20. It's not a ton of money but the possibility is there especially when you have friends and partners. I want to make sure I make a wise decision and you guys live that life already. I'm stuck in a non legal state until I raise enough cash to know that if I fail I'll have enough to make it back here lol


----------



## hyroot (Mar 10, 2014)

Price in Cali and Colorado is $2000 a pound for outdoor and $2800-$3400 for the very best indoor. Dispensaries go through up to 500 lbs a month. If you have your own dispensary, price is about same. $200 a zip. Plus sales tax. In Co you have to be approved by city council. Pay all kinds of fees. $$$$$ in Cali You just need a sales license and a rec. Its very costly to get set up. Security guard and system, gun safe bolted down, rent, registers, computers, cameras, etc..... Renovations.... Of course before anything retain a lawyer. In Cali dispensaries can buy from other medical growers. Its almost impossible to grow enough to keep up demand.


----------



## May11th (Mar 10, 2014)

I would just offer the best organics possible for a food orice, have a classy joint with top of the line equipment and then us! We could stay at $500-$600 for the very best in town. Homegrown organics


----------



## hyroot (Mar 10, 2014)

The very very very best sell for $320 at most a zip at dispensaries. Average for dispensary price for the best is $260-$280. Street prices are $180-$220 a zip. 1/8's go for $40 at dispensaries (plus tax in co) street prices $25-$30 an 1/8.


----------



## May11th (Mar 10, 2014)

Damn. I just read high times too much lol they throw the $400+ for quality. That's crazy , good muds go for $160, we are talking Mexican weed, crazy . Maybe I should stay here lol or jump back and forth.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 10, 2014)

Mexican weed goes for $500 a pound here. No one wants anything to do with it.


----------



## May11th (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah its all ppl in my town can afford. Everyone thinks a front is normal. No bitch go get money,


----------



## hyroot (Mar 10, 2014)

May11th said:


> Yeah its all ppl in my town can afford. Everyone thinks a front is normal. No bitch go get money,


Aren't you closer to Canada. Do you guys get the bcsters there? 

Bcsters [beasters] - Horrible buds that are big colas that smell like sweaty wet shoes and socks and tastes the same. Has thick yarn like orange hairs , very leafy. When smoked, it keeps you looking for your high ie low potency, very low. They come from B.C. Back in the day 96-2003 all the dealers would go on vacation during the summer. It would go completely dry. Me n my friends would save up money and pot for the summer so we wouldn't be screwed. By halfway through summer. We would grab some bcsters. thats all their was. Then mid to late august - september we would get the outdoor from fall brook (san diego). They were horrible but better than bcsters. Sometimes came with pincher bugs. By october the dank would be in full swing. Then after 03 local and nor cal growers stepped up their game and started producing more. Then soon after the dispensaries started popping up. It was damn near impossible to get a rec until 2007. Then there were doctors everywhere.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 10, 2014)

May11th said:


> http://www.marijuana.com/news/2014/0...uana-job-fair/
> 
> Problem is I'm trying to be legal hamish. I don't want to go to jail and think about seeing my loved ones in 15 yrs as I rot away for growing my own medicine to help with my cancer growth. Check this out though.


Dude it is about to go full legal here no BS. And we don't have state and feds, we have the law and that is it. Member of parliament got a standing ovation during a parliamentary sitting when he made his plea for legal medical herb. The president immediately ordered health ministers etc to look into it. TIA brother, over here natural medicine is really, REALLY big, and herb features in traditional natural medicine quite prominently. Plus, most of the guys in government come from places where FIELDS of it are grown. S.A is going to be a great place to be soon. What got me by surprise is they are already talking oil. So it is going to instantly be a concentrate scene, so small plant limits will be no issue. Keep your eyes on this place over the next 2 years, land is cheap here and when doors open they open for everybody, foreigners bringing foreign investment are most welcome. If you need to hire 5 'pickers' and 5 'trimmers' congratulations, you have created jobs, something the government is quite big on too. Just saying, if you want to grow for a living then this is one of the places to watch. It is going to happen, huge explosion in growing, and then I want to be there with a little organics supply store and gardening school making good bucks off something I REALLY like. I just don't want to grow for a living, meh. 



hyroot said:


> Aren't you closer to Canada. Do you guys get the bcsters there?
> 
> Bcsters [beasters] - Horrible buds that are big colas that smell like sweaty wet shoes and socks and tastes the same. Has thick yarn like orange hairs , very leafy. When smoked, it keeps you looking for your high ie low potency, very low. They come from B.C. Back in the day 96-2003 all the dealers would go on vacation during the summer. It would go completely dry. Me n my friends would save up money and pot for the summer so we wouldn't be screwed. By halfway through summer. We would grab some bcsters. thats all their was. Then mid to late august - september we would get the outdoor from fall brook (san diego). They were horrible but better than bcsters. Sometimes came with pincher bugs. By october the dank would be in full swing. Then after 03 local and nor cal growers stepped up their game and started producing more. Then soon after the dispensaries started popping up. It was damn near impossible to get a rec until 2007. Then there were doctors everywhere.


Sounds like Cape Town lol... Now is different, you can get Exodus Cheese any time (bleh) but back in the day it was highly seasonal. November you better be stashing whatever is good, December got dry as a bone. All you could get was Swazi brick weed which smelled like brandy, and two kinds of very bad hash. I don't know what they did with the THC but they left it out of the hash completely. 

January and Feb, you better pray you had a good hash connection. Travelers used to be around that time with good charas or Moroccan, especially the German and Israeli guys. Always had kilos, gods know how. Only thing is, now you have to pay US Dollars. 100 USD a tola of Charas, 60 to 85 for good Moroccan. Tola is 10 grams. At the time it was like 5 ZAR to one USD. Damn pricey smoke. By that time not even brick weed, you could find 'stops' of crumbled leaf and stick and seed wrapped in newspaper. Even the guys you got it from didn't smoke it, they used it to mix with Mandrax, smokable Quaaludes... 

Late March early dank came in, and all sorts of shitty early outdoor too. Stuff that smelled like dirt and tasted like it. April... CHEAP weed, good weed, everywhere... Till November. Then it sucks again.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 10, 2014)

There IS very good weed here May. Everyone is so tight due to fucked up laws. You won't find many in a circle...if you even find that circle. Lotta old timers here with some serious dank. I know a guy who claims to have the real G13. It's knocks me the fuck out after half a doob. Only prob is he's a 'hoarder'. Unfortunately, non medical states are where the money's at. $500-$600 a zip of top shelf. $400 all day.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 10, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/804497-hys-veganic-garden-induction-led-5.html


----------



## May11th (Mar 10, 2014)

Red. I think i could see myself living in south africa, I'm a huge nature watcher and I'm could get stoned and go watch some lions play around with zebras but man I would freak out if I saw a black mambaa. 

Red, tbh. I know in my area my stuff is some of the best because everyone else's is hydro . They try mine and it's a whole new world if flavors their chem stuff likes to hide.caramelo Is gaining rep around me lol and it's like the weed you say is like g13, half a joint or half a gram and It's nappy time. Deff not a motivater. It's just shitty because here in ohio more ppl I know are against mmj, schools brainwashed their thought process and now they think weed kills or it is a gateway drug. I said caffeine a gateway drug, I had caffeine as a 6 yrold and uit changed my life, I never wanted a juice after my first coca cola, therefore it was my gateway drug to alcohol right lol their way of thinking atleast, the argument ender is well it slows down cancer growth and allows me to life life w less worry and pain and most likely live longer and healthier because of it. 

Hyroot, sadly we don't even get beasters, the Mexican stuff smells of wet old barns like it got wet in a backpack coming across the border. Michigan is sending their shitty stuff down though, I haven't bought any mi medical in over a yr that was better than my indoor shit, in order to get something of super dank quality you must spend over $400 like red sats, which if you want something nice you should have to pay for it. It's like buying a honda, or buy a ferrari. I'll spend the extra for a fun ride.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 10, 2014)

I better get on this one! Hurry up boys don't want to miss this deal! http://www.ebay.com/itm/organic-fertilizer-/251414759065?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item3a897cc699


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 10, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I better get on this one! Hurry up boys don't want to miss this deal! http://www.ebay.com/itm/organic-fertilizer-/251414759065?pt=Fertilizer_Soil_Amendments&hash=item3a897cc699



That is so funny.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2014)

steelheader3430 said:


> i better get on this one! Hurry up boys don't want to miss this deal! http://www.ebay.com/itm/organic-fertilizer-/251414759065?pt=fertilizer_soil_amendments&hash=item3a897cc699





> the item may be missing the original packaging


lmao






@#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]


----------



## May11th (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow. I see some ecoli.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 10, 2014)

I just bid


----------



## hyroot (Mar 10, 2014)

Ummmm yeah. Ok ,wow, hmmm, well, uhhh,


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey guys. A new gage drop is going down right now. Go look on page 2 at the bottom 4. GO NOW.

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/browse.php?PAGE=2&id=198

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=621

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=623

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=625

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=626


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 10, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey guys. A new gage drop is going down right now. Go look on page 2 at the bottom 4. GO NOW.
> 
> https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/browse.php?PAGE=2&id=198
> 
> ...


I was just there!!! Shit sounds FIYA. Mendo F2 still first on my list.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 10, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I was just there!!! Shit sounds FIYA. Mendo F2 still first on my list.



They all sound insane. The tests kicked ass. If you want to get some Grape Stomper genetics now is the time.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow...what sort of prices do the packs end up going for?

I am broke :^( so none for me right now, but they are very lovely.

...and I'd love to have a feel for the place, in case I can jump on some 
some other time.

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 10, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Wow...what sort of prices do the packs end up going for?
> 
> I am broke :^( so none for me right now, but they are very lovely.
> 
> ...



Grab the $65 buy it now deals. It's a great place to order from and has great service.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 10, 2014)

Look at this one. Best buy in seeds ever.

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=627


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 10, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Look at this one. Best buy in seeds ever.
> 
> https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=627


Sorry Gand, but I'm a vegetable atm...did that say 50 beans in a pack?! The Afghan Haze BS is also a steal!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2014)

50 beans?!?! Wow!

I am seeing British Pounds though, and that makes for about a 2X these days
and so, with stealthy shipping, so that would come to the $120 neighborhood.

Not that that is not worth the dough. ...I paid more than that for the two 
DNA Limited packs in my last Attitude purchase. (and I paid twice that much
to get a pack of Old Timer's Haze from Ace too)

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 11, 2014)

Javadog said:


> 50 beans?!?! Wow!
> 
> I am seeing British Pounds though, and that makes for about a 2X these days
> and so, with stealthy shipping, so that would come to the $120 neighborhood.
> ...



$94 with shipping. Holy crap. I don't know why they are giving these beans away. It's a steal. Just the work to harvest and separate the beans is a loss right there let alone the genetics involved.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 11, 2014)

So what'd ya get Gand?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 11, 2014)

I totally agree G. I had never even heard
of a 50 bean pack before. I am just broke 
right now. I am keeping my eyes open and
hope to land something soon. 

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 11, 2014)

I didn't get a thing. I have so much in the fridge it wouldn't be right to buy more now. I have my own crosses to pop too. D Cure sounds awesome. Chem D x GS BX2. Damn. Potent.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 11, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I didn't get a thing. I have so much in the fridge it wouldn't be right to buy more now. I have my own crosses to pop too. D Cure sounds awesome. Chem D x GS BX2. Damn. Potent.


Do what I do and don't even look in the vault. Aspirare sounds amazing too [King Louis XIII x Joseph OG]. I'm going to test the waters with the afghan haze red headed stepchild series...no pun intended.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 11, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Do what I do and don't even look in the vault. Aspirare sounds amazing too [King Louis XIII x Joseph OG]. I'm going to test the waters with the afghan haze red headed stepchild series...no pun intended.



Take a look at this.

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2128


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 11, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Take a look at this.
> 
> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2128


Beautiful! So many tough choices these days. Here's a list that I've gathered on my next orders: subject to change of course. 
1) Ceedsman Bodhi promo?!?! I can't resist!!! 32 beans coming my way (10 free Bodhi Snow Queen)
2) Bank of Gage Afghan Haze red headed step child series...too good of a deal
3) TGA Ace of Spades...Black cherry pheno YUM


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 11, 2014)

Page 420 all organic plant pics? Lets make it happen 

I got my shots ready!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 11, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Page 420 all organic plant pics? Lets make it happen
> 
> I got my shots ready!


Sounds good to me brother. Seedlings count?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 11, 2014)

Yup. I got a couple in my area as well  I'll be putting the babies up.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 11, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Do what I do and don't even look in the vault. Aspirare sounds amazing too [King Louis XIII x Joseph OG]. I'm going to test the waters with the afghan haze red headed stepchild series...no pun intended.


 
my cheese og is king Louis VIII og x skunk 1 raspberry cough

breed myself. It doesn't fill out. Poodle / og style buds. Has the cheese smell. Tastes like cheese with sour og overtones with a kushy after taste.

I'm sure one of my plushberry's is a black cherry soda pheno. I know one is the pink pheno for sure. Its so squaty.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok if I counted right this is 4:20  3 Weeks left 



























Front seedling is Medman Brands ConKushion back right HSO EmDog Back left Training Day just popping her little head out. Been running this OG Grape Krypt for a while now, was going to stop, but I'm about to take a couple clones off the smaller one in the back and give her another go, she's looking way better then last round looks like I'll get a decent yield.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 11, 2014)

Thats a beauty. Great job.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 11, 2014)

hyroot said:


> my cheese og is king Louis VIII og x skunk 1 raspberry cough
> 
> breed myself. It doesn't fill out. Poodle / og style buds. Has the cheese smell. Tastes like cheese with sour og overtones with a kushy after taste.
> 
> I'm sure one of my plushberry's is a black cherry soda pheno. I know one is the pink pheno for sure. Its so squaty.


If you got the pink...I might have to make a trip. You can meet me at my buddy's in CO and get ripped off some OG#18


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice work Mr head. Pretty flowers. A+ appeal.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank's guys, I'm finally starting new strains, this is all I have grown organically in my mix. So we'll see how everything else does  I got Karma's Biker Kush v2.0 coming to can't fuckin wait to run that one, been eyeing since the first version sold out. Then I missed out on the second one when it sold out was afraid it wasn't coming back.

I've been goin for a while now without a proper fan or carbon filter. So I ordered a combo yesterday it's supposed to be here fairly soon then I can start using my light a little more efficiently


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 11, 2014)

Here is my contribution.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 11, 2014)

Here's my tent. Just transplanted the blueberry hill's. Which are the first to show some pistils even though they're the youngest and were root bound.  Clockwise from bottom left. BH, Appy thunderfuck, the fuzz, bh, the fuzz, appy tf, the fuzz. 



 the fuzz

 the fuzz





 bh untrained Just letting these two go natural. As per Hamish's advice.

Appy, my wife likes this one. All in living organic soil and fed teas. Things are going well thanks to the gang. Getting some organic bat guanos later this week, to mix up some of the rev's teas.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 11, 2014)

Gand, head, and steel , all beautiful plants


----------



## May11th (Mar 12, 2014)

I agree hyroot. I don't have nothing to show until this weekend. Taking a few girls down at 9-10 weeks. Hope I make the right call they sure do smell good, I have one that smells of old school road kill skunk , beautiful plant as well.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 12, 2014)

No new pics, been cloudy of late and not getting any good ones. But here's to page 420


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 12, 2014)

Just amazing pictures guys. You are all amazing at what you do. There is no doubt about it. I look to all of you for knowledge, inspiration, and friendship as we make this journey together. What a great crew this is. Second to none. Page 420. Who would ever have thought. You guys own this.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 12, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Just amazing pictures guys. You are all amazing at what you do. There is no doubt about it. I look to all of you for knowledge, inspiration, and friendship as we make this journey together. What a great crew this is. Second to none. Page 420. Who would ever have thought. You guys own this.


All you need to do now is get those first seedlings to realize you haven't magically forgotten how to grow badass herb. I sure hope you are soaking, I really did drop two more packs. Gage's Headwrecker x OGBX which is a Cornerstone remix, don't know what they will call it, and Salvador (Trainwreck x Purple Snowman) x Mendo Montage. The latter should have a few grape phenos, with the Purple Snowman and the MM all in there that much can be counted on. And what can I say about the Headwrecker cross but ohhhh yeahhh... Quite a run for me now. Hope I pull this off.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 12, 2014)

I just dropped some reggie with my Bodhi. Give the people what they want, and save the top shelf for me. Delicious Seeds Cheese Candy, Sugar Black Rose, Fruity Chronic Juice, and some Bodhi crosses. Going to need a bigger veg area.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 12, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I just dropped some reggie with my Bodhi. Give the people what they want, and save the top shelf for me. Delicious Seeds Cheese Candy, Sugar Black Rose, Fruity Chronic Juice, and some Bodhi crosses. Going to need a bigger veg area.


Sounds great. I can't wait to see the run. Delicious is great stuff.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 13, 2014)

Now, concentrate...









^^ Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby






^^ Oldschool Afghan Haze x Paki Chitral Kush, a real blast from the past, feels like the 90's hehehehe.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 13, 2014)

My training day girl was a little shy on picture day but she poked her head up last night all fresh and she's nice and green this morning. I really like starting my seeds in Jiffy pete pucks and putting them into a solo cup filled with dirt, seems they start faster in the soft pete. I take that little fabric bit off for them too so there isn't resistance for their little roots.

So I got 2 femmed in there EmDog and Training Day and one reg the Conkushion which I fully expect to be male and get discarded.


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 13, 2014)

nice job guys,. looking amazing.. hope everyones got that FIRE to smoke this AM.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 13, 2014)

Anyone have an oil making method they prefer? Those are some amazing pics Ham...'Mr. One Up'


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 13, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> nice job guys,. looking amazing.. hope everyones got that FIRE to smoke this AM.



Welcome to the thread JointOp. I'll be lighting up some of Gage's Starlet Kush in a bit. What are you sparking up? It's a great group here. 

Amazing pics Hamish. Looks killer.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 13, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Anyone have an oil making method they prefer? Those are some amazing pics Ham...'Mr. One Up'


Good old butane extraction. Pure butane, tube and screen. Heat purge and then age for 7 days for the kind of wax you see at right in the pic. Left is some cream..,


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 13, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Good old butane extraction. Pure butane, tube and screen. Heat purge and then age for 7 days for the kind of wax you see at right in the pic. Left is some cream..,


I've seen myco's sig...don't know if I can trust ya lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 13, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I've seen myco's sig...don't know if I can trust ya lol.


That really was a good oil...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Bodhi, Dream Lotus. These were grown with dry amendments added to the soil only. They got a top-dress of an all purpose amendment/ewc at 3 weeks flower, and aside from that it was water only with a little aloe and pro-tekt here and there. Simple stupid.

View attachment 3021691View attachment 3021694View attachment 3021695


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Mr Head, Steel, Gand, MH ...... beautiful pics fellas! So nice to see some properly grown organic girls!


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 13, 2014)

Man, whats not to love about water only grown herb?! Looks killer, stow.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Man, whats not to love about water only grown herb?! Looks killer, stow.


Thanks DP! I love brewing teas and fiddling with my grow, but with 3 kids and a job that has been demanding 60+ hours a week of my time I've been trying to simplify life a bit. Rrog has always been a proponent of KIS, and I'm finally listening to his advice. I have found that the key to this is the worm bin. I know that my compost is A-1 stuff, so I don't have to supplement with teas and other concoctions anymore. A guy like Gand has great results from brewing teas, so there is obviously more than one way to skin this cat but I am enjoying the simple approach so far.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Bodhi, Dream Lotus. These were grown with dry amendments added to the soil only. They got a top-dress of an all purpose amendment/ewc at 3 weeks flower, and aside from that it was water only with a little aloe and pro-tekt here and there. Simple stupid.
> 
> View attachment 3021691View attachment 3021694View attachment 3021695


Those look sick. I am really excited to hear how they smoke. Beautiful work. They just look trich filled.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thanks DP! I love brewing teas and fiddling with my grow, but with 3 kids and a job that has been demanding 60+ hours a week of my time I've been trying to simplify life a bit. Rrog has always been a proponent of KIS, and I'm finally listening to his advice. I have found that the key to this is the worm bin. I know that my compost is A-1 stuff, so I don't have to supplement with teas and other concoctions anymore. A guy like Gand has great results from brewing teas, so there is obviously more than one way to skin this cat but I am enjoying the simple approach so far.


TRUTH!!! I'm becoming more and more about soil, EWC, topdressing, and simplicity. I do like teas for foliar and enzymes tho. Nice B pix BTW. I'll have some very soon...depending on my patience.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I totally agree G. I had never even heard
> of a 50 bean pack before. I am just broke
> right now. I am keeping my eyes open and
> hope to land something soon.
> ...


Java, you're the resident mushroom expert I hear .......

Considering that mushrooms put off so much CO2, would they make for a good companion to grow along side marijuana? I understand that the light requirements are substantially different, but could a box or something be used to keep the mushrooms mostly in the dark as they like while still reaping the benefits of the CO2 in a flowering room?


----------



## May11th (Mar 13, 2014)

Stow. I would just get a tank, it's not to bad after the initial investment and by that way you can regulate your ppm and all hours of day. Gives you peace of mind. I bought a 35lb aluminum co2 tank and it cost about 1$ / per lb, every 5 years it'll cost roughly $35 to get inspected and regulators go for $150 approximately. I got lucky and bought a good used tank for $125, came with paintball tank fill as well.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 13, 2014)

I agree May. The controller is what's tricky and pricey. You're looking at 500$ to get started.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey red I found an avatar that might help you from being made fun of. Your welcome to it, if your man enough.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 13, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Hey red I found an avatar that might help you from being made fun of. Your welcome to it, if your man enough. View attachment 3022362


Awesome, but letters are hard to read when seeing double.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Java, you're the resident mushroom expert I hear .......
> 
> Considering that mushrooms put off so much CO2, would they make for a good companion to grow along side marijuana? I understand that the light requirements are substantially different, but could a box or something be used to keep the mushrooms mostly in the dark as they like while still reaping the benefits of the CO2 in a flowering room?


I want to start adding spawn to all my soil cooks. If they fruit, wonderful. If not, still doing good work in the soil


----------



## May11th (Mar 14, 2014)

Started to trim my girls, do you guys think it's a good idea to say take your biggest buds off a plant first then let smaller ones try to get bigger? Does it really help, u usually wack it all off but this time just took my top colas and left all the lil budettes. Here's some photos , nothing special imo but smells good. 


blueberry budettes
 8 week bluedream, sample bud. 
 anyone want to guess what kind of plant this buds from? It's a mystery to me. 
 medicine bucket. 

Time to get back to work. Just smashed some mcdonalds. Looking like it's no sleep for me and late day of work ahead, wish I had a good sativa


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 14, 2014)

May11th said:


> Started to trim my girls, do you guys think it's a good idea to say take your biggest buds off a plant first then let smaller ones try to get bigger? Does it really help, u usually wack it all off but this time just took my top colas and left all the lil budettes. Here's some photos , nothing special imo but smells good.
> 
> View attachment 3022440
> View attachment 3022442blueberry budettes
> ...


Looks awesome May. It is special and I'm sure they will smoke incredible.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 14, 2014)

May11th said:


> Started to trim my girls, do you guys think it's a good idea to say take your biggest buds off a plant first then let smaller ones try to get bigger? Does it really help, u usually wack it all off but this time just took my top colas and left all the lil budettes. Here's some photos , nothing special imo but smells good.
> 
> View attachment 3022440
> View attachment 3022442blueberry budettes
> ...


Nicely done bro! May, trust me, if you want an easy to grow Super Sativa that will give you a kick up the arse when you need it, 

http://www.seedsman.com/en/dream-beaver-regular-seeds

One of my all time favourites bro. Sativa the way it should be.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 14, 2014)

May you are getting better and better. Can I be your agent? All you need is top shelf genetics and your set.


----------



## oregongrowpros (Mar 14, 2014)

this is my first time using teas, and all organic, and I couldn't be happier


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 14, 2014)

oregongrowpros said:


> this is my first time using teas, and all organic, and I couldn't be happier


Nice bushes. I'm also a fan of reflectix


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

Lookin splendid May!

Grape Puff getting close....


----------



## Javadog (Mar 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Java, you're the resident mushroom expert I hear .......
> 
> Considering that mushrooms put off so much CO2, would they make for a good companion to grow along side marijuana? I understand that the light requirements are substantially different, but could a box or something be used to keep the mushrooms mostly in the dark as they like while still reaping the benefits of the CO2 in a flowering room?


Hey Stow, glad to help.

I thought of the idea myself, and then found that there were also
sacks being sold online intended for this purpose....but, even as I
initially considered it, it does not seem to me that these will produce
enough CO2 to affect my environment.

You know, I never considered whether a number of them, used together
in a sealed environment, might be able to beat a set of plants at the
CO2 vs O2 game. 

I vent to waste, as it were, and filter with carbon, drawing fresh air all the time.

I will totally support the adding spawn to soils idea. This thing is a lot of fun. :0)

I have gotten fruits of about 6-8 species in the pots of various 
fruits and vegetables. 

I have read that the garden giants, the King Stropharia, is a very good 
species to assist growing plants. (Stropharia rugoso-annulata)

Speaking of spawn:


I am going to test some small spawn sack. I might try selling these
at the local farmers market. Well, the tigrinus is an experiment.
I have heard that it is delicious, if a tad delicate. 

I will make some Pioppinos and a few others too.

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 14, 2014)

Damn it Java...I want the real shrooms with chocolate rivers and unicorns!!!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 14, 2014)

P. cubensis Quila, popping from Chives:





:0)

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome gardening Java!

Stow, when do you harvest trich wise?

I just bit on some superoots air pots. My solo cups with holes have amazing root mass, so these have to be even better with the cone shaped sides. I'm thinking about dipping them in aerated water and letting them wick for a little while. Thoughts?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

I harvest when I see the first amber starting to show up. That leaves me with 
mostly cloudy.

this is almost 8 weeks and the trichomes are starting to get murky. She's likely coming down next weekend.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I harvest when I see the first amber starting to show up. That leaves me with
> mostly cloudy.
> 
> this is almost 8 weeks and the trichomes are starting to get murky. She's likely coming down next weekend.


Do you go by amber on the leaves? I wish it all had consistent color. Cloudy leaves and calyxes...for extraction reasons. 

I sampled so a 50/50 bodhi, and it got me soaring! I can't wait to try mostly cloudy. 

Is it true trichs mature after you chop?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 14, 2014)

Looking good Stow. 

I'm coming up on harvest in 3.5 weeks, found out tonight I may have a deflated lung... time to get that shit sorted before 4/20 lols


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

Red: I'm not sure I know what you mean by "amber on the leaves". I'm talking about the color in the trichome head. I put a small flower sample under a 60x loop and take a peak every so often.

Im not 100% sure if trichomes continue to change, but I would imagine so. Oxidation will begin to convert THC-A in to THC so I would assume other biological processes continue for a period of time.

Mr H: thank you, and sorry to hear about the lung. Hopefully you're in tip-top shape come 4/20, but if not there are other ways of ingesting it.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Red: I'm not sure I know what you mean by "amber on the leaves". I'm talking about the color in the trichome head. I put a small flower sample under a 60x loop and take a peak every so often.


I'm referring to the sugar leaves turning amber before the calyxes. I have strains now that're turning amber on leaves and calyxes are still 1/3-1/2 clear.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

My bad. I understand what you're saying. Like I said, I pull the pin when I start seeing any amber. If I take a sample and see a couple amber heads, I will take another cut from a different spot on the plant. If more amber is found it's coming down. When the trichome head turns amber that is a sign that the THCA is degrading in to CBN. That's not desirable.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> My bad. I understand what you're saying. Like I said, I pull the pin when I start seeing any amber. If I take a sample and see a couple amber heads, I will take another cut from a different spot on the plant. If more amber is found it's coming down. When the trichome head turns amber that is a sign that the THCA is degrading in to CBN. That's not desirable.


It's sort of a catch 22. Great flowers or great hash. I don't want either with a bunch of amber.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 14, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> It's sort of a catch 22. Great flowers or great hash. I don't want either with a bunch of amber.



Great flowers. You can always make hash from the bud if that's your thing. Bubble hash is a labor of love. It's a lot of time and work for little return. Personally I think edibles have it all over hash if you're looking to get messed up. I'll get you that butter recipe. I'm anxious to have you try it. My sister in law ate a chocolate made with this butter last Sunday night and had to call out of work the next morning because she woke up still wasted 8 hours later. It's not for the faint of heart


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Great flowers. You can always make hash from the bud if that's your thing. Bubble hash is a labor of love. It's a lot of time and work for little return. Personally I think edibles have it all over hash if you're looking to get messed up. I'll get you that butter recipe. I'm anxious to have you try it. My sister in law ate a chocolate made with this butter last Sunday night and had to call out of work the next morning because she woke up still wasted 8 hours later. It's not for the faint of heart


I'm harvesting next week so I'll let ya know. If i don't post for awhile, it means I've OD'd on peanut brittle. I do love my hash tho...after getting the routine down.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 14, 2014)

Oregon are those "yield pro" brand pots? If so be very careful if you need to move them. Lift slowly. They tear along the stitching. Welcome to the party. 

Red, from what little experience I have, I've noticed that the trics do seem to continue to change after harvest. Cutting the plant doesn't put it into suspended animation. Also my nirvana seeds ak-48 showed lots of amber long before it was harvest time. Remember the plant is continuously creating new trics. Watching those things had me tripping on harvest time. Hamish to the rescue again on that one. Giving me an exact day to harvest.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 15, 2014)

Ooh penaut brittle medi style HMmmmm (homer simpson voice). 

red when I do butter. I do it a little different for taste. It doesn't affect potency. I simmer the trim in water for 30 min before adding butter. then add butter and simmer for 3 hours. Stir occasionally. Halfway through. Add some sea salt. Simmering with water and adding sea salt really helps with flavor. Then brittle will taste like brittle not front lawn..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 15, 2014)

Nah bro this is an easy one. Go by the calyxes, the amber leaves make killer 'gunpowder' bubble. Great all day smoke usually.


RedCarpetMatches said:


> It's sort of a catch 22. Great flowers or great hash. I don't want either with a bunch of amber.


----------



## May11th (Mar 15, 2014)

He'll yeah red. I love me some hashish. I can't wait to make more because I never have enough because I smoke the hell out of it. My next batch I want to try making a full melt 70 micron blueberry hash, and I believe when the bud is sitting and curing there's a possibility it's still aging it's trics. I have 2 month old blueberry that is all amber . I took down originally at 30%, it's my night time use stuff, smoke a joint , eat a pizza drink a 2 liter and crash. Love you guys, hope to be on later . Love chatting with you guys I really appreciate the friendship. I do need some good genetics but here soon it will happen. I did find a good source for a g13 male and may end up going on a breeding program for 5 yrs to try to get my father something like his old deadly g. He just wants something crazy potent that will blast him like the stuff he use to take on, I don't have it yet but I'm lookin, he smokes for stress and simply out of in joy meet of the herb,always talks about over seas hash, I was like ugh I think America is hash nation now.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 15, 2014)

Man you guys rock!!! Wealth of wisdom. Thanks everyone. I'm going to harvest some nugs at diff stages and compare. Nothing too drastic. I'm also going to watch the trichs as they dry n cure. I try to just get a smidgin of amber/redcarpet on calyxes or 'juggies'. I rep'd who I could


----------



## May11th (Mar 15, 2014)

How the hell you spread rep so much red. I can't fucking rep none of you and it's been like 6 months lol


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 15, 2014)

May11th said:


> How the hell you spread rep so much red. I can't fucking rep none of you and it's been like 6 months lol


It says plain as day...spread rep lol.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 15, 2014)

You guys are all unreal. Great work. 

st0w.......those shots look great. I can't wait to hear how they smoke. 

Mr. head......a deflated lung. Good grief.

Java...awesome shots of shrooms.

Looks great oregon......welcome.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Hey Stow, glad to help.
> 
> I thought of the idea myself, and then found that there were also
> sacks being sold online intended for this purpose....but, even as I
> ...


Thanks for the reply JD.

So are you recommending adding the spores right in to my containers (mj plants), or use a separate vessel for the shrooms?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 15, 2014)

I would put them onto agar, then that onto grains. This "grain spawn" is 
very effective, but spawning them to an appropriate bulk substrate would
give the fungus the best start.

I will bury spawn when it is largely clean, but is suffering from a contamination,
straight into the pot of a plant that I am up-potting. Otherwise, an outdoor bed
will benefit from some colonized substrate (spawn grains are food for too many
things too ;0).

So to just answer your question, I would put some spawn into the soil of my 
plants, to both make CO2 but to also (and, really, primarily) to assist the 
plant at incorporating nutrients in the soil.

THEN, I would hang sacks of a colonizing substrate along the ceiling of my tent,
outside the light where nothing is using the space.

There is no reason to not use both approaches....but use spawn in the soil if
you use only one of the two.

JD


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2014)

Great info JD. Thank you much. I love eating mushrooms, and considering the CO2 benefit (however small that may be) it seems like a great companion in a flowering room.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 15, 2014)

Here's an interesting one....some species takes months to fruit (Shitake)
where others take weeks (Oyster).

Now, presumably the faster colonizer makes CO2 faster, but I do not 
believe that the difference is proportional.

Let me add that fruiting is something that you should avoid indoors.

This means that once you see fruits, move the blocks outside. The 
spore-load of a strong block is way too high for indoors. The spores
of the many species can cause sensitivity in the lungs. (one of the
unfortunate examples is the Oyster Mushroom...this baby dumps 
a *pile* of spores).

All in all, I think that I would used Shitake and let them hang for
all three months until they are ready to fruit.

JD


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2014)

So you're thinking shiitake instead of the king strophoria that you mentioned earlier?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2014)

OK JD, strap in. I'm gonna be buggin the shit out of you until I get this figured out.

Step one: where would you recommend I order shiitake mushroom spores from?

step two: what container/contraption would you recommend propagating (is that the correct term??) these in?

We'll leave steps three thru two hundred alone for now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 15, 2014)

You know what, scratch that. I'm a complete noob at this and I don't want to pester you and bogg down the thread with a bunch of elementary questions. Let me do a little research first to get the basics down, and them maybe I'll have some more pointed questions for you.

I'm smoking on some nice Dream Lotus right now so it took me a minute to have this epiphany.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You know what, scratch that. I'm a complete noob at this and I don't want to pester you and* bogg down the thread* with a bunch of elementary questions. Let me do a little research first to get the basics down, and them maybe I'll have some more pointed questions for you.
> 
> I'm smoking on some nice Dream Lotus right now so it took me a minute to have this epiphany.



Are you serious? A week ago I was talking about lighting the 911 Turbo and Boxster S on fire. There is no bogging this thread down.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 16, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You know what, scratch that. I'm a complete noob at this and I don't want to pester you and bogg down the thread with a bunch of elementary questions. Let me do a little research first to get the basics down, and them maybe I'll have some more pointed questions for you.
> 
> I'm smoking on some nice Dream Lotus right now so it took me a minute to have this epiphany.


How are you enjoying your Bodhi gear StOw? You also find it all to be super creative doob? And how are the flavours on your phenos? Potency?! SMOKE REPORT TIME! Know you are a busy man but I have been curious as to how you like them since you popped the beans.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 16, 2014)

Stow, As to a good spore source, I might use Sporeworks.

I would think starting from a small block of sawdust spawn
(colonized sawdust intended to be used to expand into new substrates)
from Fungi Perfecti might be perfect for you.

I wish that I was not one-foot-in-grave like I am these days, or I would
just mail you a pint of colonized grains.

Hope springs eternal, and I am working with a headhunter now as well.

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 16, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Stow, As to a good spore source, I might use Sporeworks.
> 
> I would think starting from a small block of sawdust spawn
> (colonized sawdust intended to be used to expand into new substrates)
> ...


Fungiperfecti is legit! I get 'soil' spores from there  

I'm going to attempt a bonsai transplant and reveg of my SSDD...whenever she finally finishes. I want to know what you greenthumbs think about leaving 2 little popcorns on stem. Is that enough?


----------



## oregongrowpros (Mar 16, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Oregon are those "yield pro" brand pots? If so be very careful if you need to move them. Lift slowly. They tear along the stitching. Welcome to the party.


Yes they are, and I have not had any problems with them.

I'm getting close to switch to flower and researching flower teas now, any suggestions anyone?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Javadog (Mar 16, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Fungiperfecti is legit! I get 'soil' spores from there
> 
> I'm going to attempt a bonsai transplant and reveg of my SSDD...whenever she finally finishes. I want to know what you greenthumbs think about leaving 2 little popcorns on stem. Is that enough?



This is the product that I would recommend:
http://www.fungi.com/product-detail/product/the-shiitake-mushroom-patch.html

Or just stop by booth at the Farmer's Market. :0)

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 16, 2014)

I absolutely hate 'root tearing' fabric pots. Big enough nurseries for cheap, or pricey ass air pots.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 16, 2014)

oregongrowpros said:


> Yes they are, and I have not had any problems with them.
> 
> I'm getting close to switch to flower and researching flower teas now, any suggestions anyone?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app



I swear by the all mighty all purpose tea throughout. Keep it simple and customize your tea if a need arises. Fun stuff. I love the smell of teas.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 16, 2014)

Mine go from smelling like actual tea (for some odd reason), to orangey, to poopy.

When it goes too poopy, I throw the Lactos in, switching from compost to lactos tea,
and I use the result after my pump-waterfall becomes much stronger.

LOL, after the lactos get working, I actually hear the pump speed up and get
more efficient.

JD


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's the rev'a all purpose tea for 1 gallon. 

1 tablespoon kelp meal
1 teaspoon high-nitrogen bird/bat guano
1 tablespoon all-purpose dry organic nutrient
1 tablespoon all-natural molasses
BUBBLE FOR 24 HOURS


And then


¼ cup liquid Big Bloom by Fox Farm (or something with similar N-P-K ratios) 
1 teaspoon liquid fish fertilizer
½ cup fresh, healthy living compost, or earthworm castings
10 drops CaMg+ by General Organics, or something comparable with no EDTA logos on the label
and no added iron.
BUBBLE FOR 24 ADDITIONAL HOURS

where is trousers?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 16, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Are you serious? A week ago I was talking about lighting the 911 Turbo and Boxster S on fire. There is no bogging this thread down.


Ha! If you knew all of the questions swimming around in my melon right now you might think differently. 



Mad Hamish said:


> How are you enjoying your Bodhi gear StOw? You also find it all to be super creative doob? And how are the flavours on your phenos? Potency?! SMOKE REPORT TIME! Know you are a busy man but I have been curious as to how you like them since you popped the beans.


Very nice!! This is one of the frostier strains I've ever grown. The smoke is fantastic as well. Very thought provoking stuff. The type of strain that makes me want to fire up some tunes and be productive. I germinated 8, and got 2 females ... which is par for the course for me lately. #3 was the more squat, dense nugget girl. #7 was the lankier, bigger yielding blueberry smelling variety. A touch leafier, and a little more airy buds. You can really see the Blue Dream influence on this one. Keep in mind these plants were abused. I had to top them coming out of veg to take clones because there was no side branching to clone from. Plus they were kept in a spare bedroom that has major light leaks because we had a frozen pipe/flood insurance claim so there were adjusters and contractors all up in my flower room for a month straight. All things considered they turned out great. I'm going to have a tough time eliminating one of them. I'm growing them out again from clone before deciding...



Javadog said:


> Stow, As to a good spore source, I might use Sporeworks.
> 
> I would think starting from a small block of sawdust spawn
> (colonized sawdust intended to be used to expand into new substrates)
> ...


Thanks for the info! I will order them from there.

Good luck on the job search!



Javadog said:


> This is the product that I would recommend:
> http://www.fungi.com/product-detail/product/the-shiitake-mushroom-patch.html
> 
> Or just stop by booth at the Farmer's Market. :0)
> ...


Thanks again



GandalfdaGreen said:


> I swear by the all mighty all purpose tea throughout. Keep it simple and customize your tea if a need arises. Fun stuff. I love the smell of teas.


vvvvvv Like the one steelheader posted below? vvvvvv



Steelheader3430 said:


> Here's the rev'a all purpose tea for 1 gallon.
> 
> 1 tablespoon kelp meal
> 1 teaspoon high-nitrogen bird/bat guano
> ...



I've got all of the ingredients for this except the guano. I might just give this a whirl for shits and giggles.

What would I substitute (if anything) for the bat/bird poo?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 16, 2014)

I've seen that before. I swear by it. That's all you need. 

Those new to organics can use that tea with just FF OF and HF 50-50 with a ton of ewcs and some aeration. You can use that very effectively from the third week on.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 16, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Here are some great Rev teas.
> 
> 1. Use this tea from the very beginning of flowering up to 4-5 weeks.
> 
> ...



Back to the fundamentals.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 16, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Back to the fundamentals.


Awesome post Steelheader. I have found that dilution depends on stage. Once they are in week 4 of veg you can go 1:1. You can get your ph perfect with dilution also depending upon what your water's ph is of course. Teas are so damn easy. I know not everyone cares about ph. I know I shouldn't but my dilution just makes it perfect going in. I'm a freak. I honor the "to each their own"method.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 16, 2014)

^Yeah its awesome....Its yours Gand! I finally got the green light from my wife to get a new light. Just a budget apollo from ebay but I'll feel pretty fucking cool for a little bit. I can't wait to get that vert hps. But gotta wait for payday.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 16, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> ^Yeah its awesome....Its yours Gand! I finally got the green light from my wife to get a new light. Just a budget apollo from ebay but I'll feel pretty fucking cool for a little bit. I can't wait to get that vert hps. But gotta wait for payday.


Steel....I run two Apollos. I have no complaints at all man. None. I have pulled some sick Starlet Kush from under an Apollo. My best pheno of SK loved it under there. Sun Maiden did great too. My point is that you'll be happy.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 16, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Awesome post Steelheader. I have found that dilution depends on stage. Once they are in week 4 of veg you can go 1:1. You can get your ph perfect with dilution also depending upon what your water's ph is of course. Teas are so damn easy. I know not everyone cares about ph. I know I shouldn't but my dilution just makes it perfect going in. I'm a freak. I honor the "to each their own"method.


I love it all too! It took me almost a year to get my veg and bloom teas right. Better light n safe. Teas can be brutal when busy though. One thing I noticed is PH getting way low with teas. My Protekt seems to combat this...plus the liming agents in my soil. Anyone her (excluding hy) use SSTs religiously?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Very nice!! This is one of the frostier strains I've ever grown. The smoke is fantastic as well. Very thought provoking stuff. The type of strain that makes me want to fire up some tunes and be productive. I germinated 8, and got 2 females ... which is par for the course for me lately. #3 was the more squat, dense nugget girl. #7 was the lankier, bigger yielding blueberry smelling variety. A touch leafier, and a little more airy buds. You can really see the Blue Dream influence on this one. Keep in mind these plants were abused. I had to top them coming out of veg to take clones because there was no side branching to clone from. Plus they were kept in a spare bedroom that has major light leaks because we had a frozen pipe/flood insurance claim so there were adjusters and contractors all up in my flower room for a month straight. All things considered they turned out great. I'm going to have a tough time eliminating one of them. I'm growing them out again from clone before deciding...


I know what you mean! With the Dream Beaver I only now finally decided on my keeper. Ran it three times now. It is still Milla





Bro, go get your hands on one of the remaining Appy satty crosses if you want to combat all the beanstalks you have been getting. I know for sure these all have super strong side branching and only a single topping is needed to get a huge bush:
Dream Beaver, Appalachian Thunderfuck, The Fuzz...



GandalfdaGreen said:


> Awesome post Steelheader. I have found that dilution depends on stage. Once they are in week 4 of veg you can go 1:1. You can get your ph perfect with dilution also depending upon what your water's ph is of course. Teas are so damn easy. I know not everyone cares about ph. I know I shouldn't but my dilution just makes it perfect going in. I'm a freak. I honor the "to each their own"method.


My pH used to end a bit high, you can bring it down with fish emulsion  Careful though, it drops it pretty fast.



RedCarpetMatches said:


> I love it all too! It took me almost a year to get my veg and bloom teas right. Better light n safe. Teas can be brutal when busy though. One thing I noticed is PH getting way low with teas. My Protekt seems to combat this...plus the liming agents in my soil. Anyone her (excluding hy) use SSTs religiously?


Funny I always end up with a high pH again. Most of my teas have a touch of aloe, wonder if this makes a difference...

This last outdoor run I didn't give a shit about pH. I just ignored it. Everything worked out just fine. Soils were cooked for long enough, just a tiny touch of lime, and then I simply trusted the soil biology to take over from me. Few All Purpose Teas, with the last 6 weeks ACT only. They are definitely not hungry, still waiting for the fade, doesn't look like it will happen though. They are kicking and super strong, flowering much faster than I am used to also.

Red, I got into the SST for a while but I noticed plants seem to metabolize especially Nitrogen a lot faster. It definitely increased my plants' feeding needs. On my hungrier Beavers I actually couldn't keep up with the feeds organically so I stopped the SST. I think it is a load of shit. Plants recovered nicely after I stopped. So no thanks not for me, I think adding hormones and enzymes is a tad unnatural and is going towards a hydro way of thinking. Talk about forcing a plant. Nothing forces an organism and each individual cell within it harder and more violently than a hormone. Enzymes are a close second.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 17, 2014)

> Red, I got into the SST for a while but I noticed plants seem to metabolize especially Nitrogen a lot faster. It definitely increased my plants' feeding needs. On my hungrier Beavers I actually couldn't keep up with the feeds organically so I stopped the SST. I think it is a load of shit. Plants recovered nicely after I stopped. So no thanks not for me, I think adding hormones and enzymes is a tad unnatural and is going towards a hydro way of thinking. Talk about forcing a plant. Nothing forces an organism and each individual cell within it harder and more violently than a hormone. Enzymes are a close second.


That would explain my early 6 week fade with rich soil and top dressing. They do get bigger and prettier after an SST. Maybe top dress some when using SST...or just use less often. 

I agree on not watching PH UNLESS you have a tea that's 4-5! This only happens when I use BSM with RO, which isn't often.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 17, 2014)

Guinness and bud!!! No work for me today  happy ST. Gingers day!!!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm about 1/4 ginger. That's enough.


----------



## ibob (Mar 17, 2014)

this thread is too much.i cant quite get anything thing out of this i just wana know how much faster will my plants grow and how bigger will yeilds be with teas?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 17, 2014)

LOL, we keep the thread alive, until something new happens to comment on.

My last substantive comments have been on how lactobacillus have been 
added to my tea regime...if only to clean up one run too long. :0)

How much faster of bigger? Yes. :0)

JD


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 17, 2014)

ibob said:


> this thread is too much.i cant quite get anything thing out of this i just wana know how much faster will my plants grow and how bigger will yeilds be with teas?


This was my plant before using Gandalfs tea ....

View attachment 3025928



This is the same plant 4 weeks later after using his tea .....









The stuff is amazing!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 17, 2014)

ibob said:


> this thread is too much.i cant quite get anything thing out of this i just wana know how much faster will my plants grow and how bigger will yeilds be with teas?


I don't get crap out of this thread either. Bunch of losers. 

Faster and bigger for sure.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh I'd say infinitely faster yields will be monstrous.

Also no deflated lung guys, just an old rib injury causing a tonne of pain  So that's good news I guess  

Happy growing.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 17, 2014)

Big time losers. Glad to hear the lung is ok Richard.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> This was my plant before using Gandalfs tea ....
> 
> View attachment 3025928
> 
> ...





GandalfdaGreen said:


> I don't get crap out of this thread either. Bunch of losers.
> 
> Faster and bigger for sure.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Well damn.. The results are in the pudding I guess. If it does have results such as stated, hot damn would you mind sharing Gandalf ?: 


st0wandgrow said:


> This was my plant before using Gandalfs tea ....
> 
> View attachment 3025928
> 
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Mar 18, 2014)

I think that this is the relevant post Dank:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok cool, thanks  Have you had a chance to try it out yourself ?: If so, does it produce results such as in the previously posted pictures ?: Just looking 4 something that will add a tad bit more weight to my future crops..


Javadog said:


> I think that this is the relevant post Dank:


----------



## Javadog (Mar 18, 2014)

Dank, I am just not able to always get everything listed
on these things....

But I do bubble (+ wonkafall) compost together with a
food sources to make teas. 

I use it for the vegetable garden as well.

The thing is that my numbers are uniquely my own. i.e. I just chuck
a bit of this and a handful of that. :0) 

I have heard bits and pieces that I am still working to fit in well, like
the idea that adding extra mycos should be done toward the end. I would
like to see this position defended. I am also not certain that this is true
for all species of fungi....in fact I am fairly certain that is is not consistently
true.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 18, 2014)

I hear that.. Yeah, I have been reading on adding "amino acids" to increase yields,better quality,etc'.


Javadog said:


> Dank, I am just not able to always get everything listed
> on these things....
> 
> But I do bubble (+ wonkafall) compost together with a
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Mar 18, 2014)

There is also a "sprout tea" that focuses on the amino acids.

These are intended for the sprout/young/Veg periods, primarily, IIRC.

It amounts to applying blended sprouts.

JD


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thats interesting. Thanks 4 the info bro.. 


Javadog said:


> There is also a "sprout tea" that focuses on the amino acids.
> 
> These are intended for the sprout/young/Veg periods, primarily, IIRC.
> 
> ...


----------



## hyroot (Mar 18, 2014)

seed sprout teas focus on enzymes and can / should be used through out the whole grow







Originally Posted by *ThurgoodJenkinsSoulbro.*  
Like water seedlings with sprout teas? That's what I got out of it. If so would yiu care to shares the recipe






watering plants with seed sprout enzyme teas.

I sprout mung beans or barley seeds. Then puree and add to water. When they sprout enzymes are activated and the endosperm releases all kinds of enzymes and minerals.






*Sprouted Seed Tea v2.0

Jon Stika of Brew Your Own Magazine describes malt as "barley that has been sprouted to the point where enzymes are produced that will convert its starchy interior to sugar." After the grain has been malted, the sugar is fermented by yeast to make beer. 

This is an accurate overview of an article he wrote for those who want to make their own malt and here's the Reader's Digest version:

Weigh out 2 oz. of Barley seed and remove any foreign matter by the seeds into a large jar and fill it half-way with water and agitate to wash the barley. Pour off loose husks & dirt that float to the top. Drain in a colander. Repeat until everything has been removed.

Soak the seeds in water for 8 - 10 hours. Drain the seeds and weigh after completely draining the water off. Assuming you started with 56 grams, you want to hit a minimum of 84 grams at the end of these processes. 

Let the Barley rest for 8 - 10 hours and then soak for another 8 hours, drain and weigh. Repeat if necessary but that's not too unlikely.

Take a piece of cloth and you want to use something as 'raw' as possible like hemp cloth, organic cotton, linen, canvas, flax, etc. - just check with a large fabric store. If you buy a piece that is a square it probably helps or doesn't. 

Wet your cloth, wring out and fold it 2 times. During the rest cycles this is where you want to let the seeds rest. You want moisture surrounding the seeds but not water.

Once you hit 84+ grams, spread your seeds again in the middle of this folded piece of fabric, place that in a brown paper bag - 55F - 65F ambient temperatures will move this along quickly.

When the shoots inside the seed have grown the length of the seed you're done. You're not growing sprouts but rather activating the enzymes and the compounds in the endosperm .

Take these seeds and put them in a blender and some water and get it to a puree to the extent possible. Using 56 grams to start will give enough puree to make 5 gallons of tea. 

Water your plants with this diluted tea. This will give you far, far more enzymes than the straight sprouting method. One thing about beer brewers is that they live & die by enzyme levels extracted from seeds and this article is cited on several home brew forums.*








Originally Posted by *Cann*  

*The barley seed tea is all about enzymes. the same reason I use young coconut h2o. when a seed germinates, the contents of the seed (endosperm) provide everything the young plant needs for life. we are effectively harvesting the goodies that the endosperm creates and applying it to our plants. enzymes are catalysts that increase the speed of reactions by insane amounts (sometimes up to 1000000x faster than the reaction with no enzyme) - basically they help facilitate a bunch of interactions that are going on with your plant, therefore increasing overall health/speed of growth. you've probably seen pictures around here of "praying" leaves...or the so called "jesus effect" (lol) - I get that reaction the most when I apply a barley seed tea. 
*










"Here's why you wouldn't want to soak any seed (only) and try to use the soaking water: many seeds are encoded with enzymes on the hull's exterior and the immediate interior. These enzymes prevent germination unless the conditions are right, i.e. they're growth inhibitors. Not Plant Growth Regulators but out and out inhibitors.







Originally Posted by *Cann*  
Once a seed germinates, the developing endosperm creates other enzymes that neutralize the inhibitors, converting them into a food source for the emerging tap-root." 



a.k.a. you want to discard the soak water and rinse thoroughly before you germinate and refill the vessel with h2o..or else you will be doing the opposite of what we want. 



The lazy mans option for enzymes is to use young coconut h2o. it is much more expensive than barley (both are still way cheaper than bottled nutes!) but contains many similar goodies. 

Here is another past quote from ClackamasCootz, RE: young coconut water






*"The big ones are Cytokinins, Gibberellins (GAs), Enzymes (in particular amylase, arylsulphatase, &#946;-glucosidase, cellulase, chitinase, dehydrogenase, phosphatase, protease, and urease), Indole-3-Acetic Acid (IAA)......

Young coconuts are embryos and the water will begin to adhere to the inside of the shell and solidifies forming coconut meat or whatever it's called.You can expect to get around 12 oz. in a fresh one shown in the original post. Ripe coconuts will contain very little water and much lower benefits because they're now contained in this seed's endosperm (coconut meat).

Coconuts are one of the richest sources of Cytokinins which accelerates cell division in the plant which differs from how PGRs function.

HTH

CC" *​ 


​


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 18, 2014)

You are the man Hyroot. Much respect. kiss-ass



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hyroot again.



*


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 18, 2014)

I just went all under the influence ordering. EZ cloner...check...beans...check....now I have to get the wife something besides a black eye. Ham wasn't kidding about the 125% mark up. The mall should shut her up.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 18, 2014)

He also said something about not seeing each other for like 2 months a year. I like that guy.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2014)

hyroot said:


> seed sprout teas focus on enzymes and can / should be used through out the whole grow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know all of this... '

* enzymes are catalysts that increase the speed of reactions by insane amounts*​




Exactly what I was saying. I don't like it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2014)

Dammit it won't let me edit... This is exactly my point with enzymes Hyroot my friend. Not even hydroponic gardening is as intrusive upon an organism as to actually screw with it's internal chemical processes. No wonder the guys using it amend their soils to hell n gone. Like I said, I understand enzyme teas fully. I don't like them after using them.

Anyhow, woke up to grey skies pregnant with rain. None of them will handle it at this point, they will take DAYS to dry... So here we are, time for the chop.







I will come put up some pics of what the AH x PCK did in 2 gallon pots. Holy shit.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice giraffe mask. I'd prefer a batman costume...to each his own. 

I've been using SSTs this run (almost every other watering), and have gotten fade in 6-7 weeks. This would have to be the reason, as my soil and top dressing is cooked...cocked...and loaded. 

Maybe just water and molasses as a mild catalyst?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 19, 2014)

ARGH that point when the plant is really starting to stink and the carbon filter fan combo you order is still 20 days from delivery!

Lots of candles and crock pot meals I suppose


----------



## Javadog (Mar 19, 2014)

Amazing Harvest!

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mad Hamish again.

JD
*


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 19, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> ARGH that point when the plant is really starting to stink and the carbon filter fan combo you order is still 20 days from delivery!
> 
> Lots of candles and crock pot meals I suppose


Crock pot meals LMAO!!! I got that pot roast pheno.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 19, 2014)

Luckily my neighbors stink more than I do. Its actually pretty funny considering.....


----------



## May11th (Mar 19, 2014)

Haha right. Man I just harvested and my house stinks like crazy. I need a dry tent now because I go to bed dreaming about cannabis, prob from the fumes lol take it easy guys and love reading this shit you guys are awesome.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 19, 2014)

Holy shit Hamish. That looks insane. I am beyond blown away. Great work. Huge colas.  Just absolutely amazing.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish, you're killin it bro!!! Beautiful girls!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Luckily my neighbors stink more than I do. Its actually pretty funny considering.....


Nothing like choosing the right neighborhood  



May11th said:


> Haha right. Man I just harvested and my house stinks like crazy. I need a dry tent now because I go to bed dreaming about cannabis, prob from the fumes lol take it easy guys and love reading this shit you guys are awesome.


I have had those for years. In dry times I dream of losing whole kilos and wake up in cold sweats. Or I dream of finding them and then wake up all disappointed. When I DO have a lot of herb I just dream of calyx formations. Trichomes. Etc. Like these huge colourful mandalas made of weed 

Not all the time of course but I like it when it does happen. Herb is awesome!



GandalfdaGreen said:


> Holy shit Hamish. That looks insane. I am beyond blown away. Great work. Huge colas.  Just absolutely amazing.


Thanks Mate  Yeah there are some pretty badass colas particularly on the Afghan Haze x PCK. I think I might have at least 4 one ounce buds. Must say it was a rough season, lots of losses. Happy to be back indoors. Expanding and going stealth...



DonPetro said:


> Mad Hamish, you're killin it bro!!! Beautiful girls!


 Thanks Bro! It is all Gage Green and Bodhi genetics. Must give credit where credit is due.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Here's da few's of mines ladies.. lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 19, 2014)

Very nice Hamish. It's insane how big plants get under the sun!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah that is for sure StOw  That and bio-carbon. Or bio-char as you guys know it. Stuff kicks ass. Only thing is, if you are into total perfection like me, it is a headf**k dealing with outdoor grows at times. Grasshoppers, mice, budworm, cutworm, mites, all were on the attack this year. Only the mice managed real damage though. But yes, outdoor for pure size, indoor for absolute perfection...

Anyhow, some more pics, this is an Oldschool Afghan Haze x Paki Chitral Kush in a 2.5 gal pot. It is supported by sandbags at the bottom, the plant in the pot on it's own has zero chance of standing on it's own lol... Looks all floppy, had to remove the ground stakes to move her for the pic. It was impossible to move any of the bigger ones.







The bud is really pretty. Excuse the dandelion that drifted on







This is the Super Blue Dream x (Mendo Queen x Paki Chitral Kush). She has to go another week at least and I can mover her out the rain easily, so she is still standing







Ran out of camera batteries, I will get the pics off my phone and strip metadata tomorrow or so so I can show off the real princess, the Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby. Absolutely phenomenal. 

You guys are sick of seeing my Beavers. I won't flash you with them. YET. Once dry you need to see those buds. Holy Balls. Magnificent.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 19, 2014)

There's nothing worse in life than a dry beaver (except in this case).


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Very nice.  I use to grow outdoors all the time. I still do during summer months. Last summer was awful because of all the rain causing PM!  While my Dad was living he made this strain Hubba Bubba Bomb. These where grew outdoors by a friend in Australia, said he didn't have any issues with them other then the Kangaroo's messing with them.. lol View attachment 3028585


Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah that is for sure StOw  That and bio-carbon. Or bio-char as you guys know it. Stuff kicks ass. Only thing is, if you are into total perfection like me, it is a headf**k dealing with outdoor grows at times. Grasshoppers, mice, budworm, cutworm, mites, all were on the attack this year. Only the mice managed real damage though. But yes, outdoor for pure size, indoor for absolute perfection...
> 
> Anyhow, some more pics, this is an Oldschool Afghan Haze x Paki Chitral Kush in a 2.5 gal pot. It is supported by sandbags at the bottom, the plant in the pot on it's own has zero chance of standing on it's own lol... Looks all floppy, had to remove the ground stakes to move her for the pic. It was impossible to move any of the bigger ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll be searching for a guerrilla spot this spring. Not going to be easy at all with all the animals, bugs, and rain. Don't know how the outdoor guys do it. Going to be a ton of reading up. Weather here is out of control. 

Stow...I didn't know Meeshigan snobs have a sense of humur. Did you see my recent beaver comment on B thread?

Hammy...You're probably busy trimming kilos right now, but I would LOVE to try that PCK cross. Think I can smell it all the way here.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'll be searching for a guerrilla spot this spring. Not going to be easy at all with all the animals, bugs, and rain. Don't know how the outdoor guys do it. Going to be a ton of reading up. Weather here is out of control.
> 
> Stow...I didn't know Meeshigan snobs have a sense of humur. *Did you see my recent beaver comment on B thread?*
> 
> Hammy...You're probably busy trimming kilos right now, but I would LOVE to try that PCK cross. Think I can smell it all the way here.


The flaming pie one? Yes, I lol'ed.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 20, 2014)

Great shots Hamish.

Who has the hot tourney picks? I'm going with Michigan State. There I said it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Great shots Hamish.
> 
> Who has the hot tourney picks? I'm going with Michigan State. There I said it.


Meeeeeeshigan all the way! 

No confidence in your Buckeyes???


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> The flaming pie one? Yes, I lol'ed.


Damn I need to go back and look. I am literally just skimming the 5 latest posts in a few threads not much time for RIU... Actually Red, not busy with the trim yet. Particularly the Afghan Haze x PCK will need a dry trim to be nice and neat. The LT x FB also has these spiky calyxes and rough leaves folded back over it so dry trim essential.

Actually been spending my time researching medibles for a friend and her mom. Going to go the tincture route with them I think, most easy to dose out in accurate measures. Also going to do some cold extracts with zero decarbing for her mom. Non-psychoactive, only terpenes and CBD doing their thing. I learned a lot in just one day. 

You guys should have a look at this lady's work. 

http://www.badkatscannapharm.com/

Probably a celebrity out by you guys. Never heard of her myself. The girl knows her extractions. All edible too. Kickass.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Meeeeeeshigan all the way!
> 
> No confidence in your Buckeyes???


Ohio State sucks in the tournament. Out in the first round. Good grief. Shameful for a school with that much coin wrapped up in the program.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Damn I need to go back and look. I am literally just skimming the 5 latest posts in a few threads not much time for RIU... Actually Red, not busy with the trim yet. Particularly the Afghan Haze x PCK will need a dry trim to be nice and neat. The LT x FB also has these spiky calyxes and rough leaves folded back over it so dry trim essential.
> 
> Actually been spending my time researching medibles for a friend and her mom. Going to go the tincture route with them I think, most easy to dose out in accurate measures. Also going to do some cold extracts with zero decarbing for her mom. Non-psychoactive, only terpenes and CBD doing their thing. I learned a lot in just one day.
> 
> ...



I swear by the cold extractions MH. I have a couple patients that can't/don't want to get "high", and a simple dry-ice sift infused in to room temp coconut oil has worked wonders for them. Don't discount the therapeutic value of THC rich plants. THC is in the form of THC-A before decarboxylating/heating occurs, and is largely non-psychoactive. I'm a believer in the "entourage effect" aka the full spectrum of canabinoids working in synergy. I usually do a half ounce of cbd rich flowers, and a half ounce of THC rich flowers, sifted and then added to 2 cups of coconut oil. 5ml dose in the am, and 5ml in the pm. The gel capsules work well for dosing as well and you do not have to heat up the coconut oil to measure it out this way.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Ohio State sucks in the tournament. Out in the first round. Good grief. Shameful for a school with that much coin wrapped up in the program.


Lot's of money! I was reading an article the other day ...... did you know that the highest paid public-sector employee in the state of Ohio is Ohio States head football coach, and the second highest is their basketball coach? This is true of most states.

All of this money that these schools and coaches make, and yet if they catch a player signing an autograph for $20 he has to deal with a huge shit-storm. Never made sense to me.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 20, 2014)

Can we not talk about Ohio...fucking Yuckeyes kill me.

Stow, what water do you put in your ez cloner? Do you PH it or foliar?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lot's of money! I was reading an article the other day ...... did you know that the highest paid public-sector employee in the state of Ohio is Ohio States head football coach, and the second highest is their basketball coach? This is true of most states.
> 
> All of this money that these schools and coaches make, and yet if they catch a player signing an autograph for $20 he has to deal with a huge shit-storm. Never made sense to me.


Remember Terrelle Pryor? Poor guy. Kicked out of school for exactly what you are talking about. That cost him a heisman and us a national championship. It's so fucked. You should have seen the shit that happened while I played there. Tovar picked me up in a brand new Buick Lesabre. I knew it was on at that moment.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Can we not talk about Ohio...fucking Yuckeyes kill me.
> 
> Stow, what water do you put in your ez cloner? Do you PH it or foliar?


I use Olivias and I ph it to 5.8ish. 100% success.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 20, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I use Olivias and I ph it to 5.8ish. 100% success.


I actually just came across Olivia's, but never heard of it. I do have some 200x aloe on hand. Opinions? Tap...RO?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Can we not talk about Ohio...fucking Yuckeyes kill me.
> 
> Stow, what water do you put in your ez cloner? Do you PH it or foliar?


Ya know red, I don't do shit to the water. Cool water straight out of the tap. The only thing I do is a pitcher full of ice every 3-4 days. I find that the pump really heats the water up too much, so adding a bit of ice counters that. As for the water, you don't really need to worry about much of anything imo. My theory is that the chlorine in tap water keeps the pump and reservoir clean. This has worked like a charm for me for years.



GandalfdaGreen said:


> Remember Terrelle Pryor? Poor guy. Kicked out of school for exactly what you are talking about. That cost him a heisman and us a national championship. It's so fucked. You should have seen the shit that happened while I played there. Tovar picked me up in a brand new Buick Lesabre. I knew it was on at that moment.


I remember that. What a farce


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 20, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Remember Terrelle Pryor? Poor guy. Kicked out of school for exactly what you are talking about. That cost him a heisman and us a national championship. It's so fucked. You should have seen the shit that happened while I played there. Tovar picked me up in a brand new Buick Lesabre. I knew it was on at that moment.


I don't know how many buckeye games that had made me break something or cry.


----------



## SpicySativa (Mar 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lot's of money! I was reading an article the other day ...... did you know that the highest paid public-sector employee in the state of Ohio is Ohio States head football coach, and the second highest is their basketball coach? This is true of most states.
> 
> All of this money that these schools and coaches make, and yet if they catch a player signing an autograph for $20 he has to deal with a huge shit-storm. Never made sense to me.


My alma mater kicked some serious ass in round 1. Score one for the underdog!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 20, 2014)

SpicySativa said:


> My alma mater kicked some serious ass in round 1. Score one for the underdog!


Dayton? Props to them. Now lets line it up on the gridiron.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Remember Terrelle Pryor? Poor guy. Kicked out of school for exactly what you are talking about. That cost him a heisman and us a national championship. It's so fucked. *You should have seen the shit that happened while I played there. Tovar picked me up in a brand new Buick Lesabre. I knew it was on at that moment.*


I bet Gand. You guys must have been treated like rock stars there.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 20, 2014)

_Cannadied Apples_....heh heh heh


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I bet Gand. You guys must have been treated like rock stars there.


And then some. People used to buy my groceries for me. Strippers were all over this 18 year old. It was crazy. It's nothing like the real deal of what you had. Not even close. You are the big dog my friend.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 20, 2014)

I need to get my mind of the Buckeye game. 

So I setup my 'EZ Cloner' and followed directions to a T...all while feeling I could have built one twice as good for half the price. Oh well. I quarantined every utensil including a pre shower, scathed the last inch of cutting, angle split cut, dipped in rooting compound, PH'd water (against my will), added the 'Rez cleaner' that came with it, and my clones look like saggy shit (the ongoing clone war theme). It's got to be humidity right?! I've never cloned without humidity so I feel lost without dome or bag. What am I missing?!


----------



## hyroot (Mar 20, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I need to get my mind of the Buckeye game.
> 
> So I setup my 'EZ Cloner' and followed directions to a T...all while feeling I could have built one twice as good for half the price. Oh well. I quarantined every utensil including a pre shower, scathed the last inch of cutting, angle split cut, dipped in rooting compound, PH'd water (against my will), added the 'Rez cleaner' that came with it, and my clones look like saggy shit (the ongoing clone war theme). It's got to be humidity right?! I've never cloned without humidity so I feel lost without dome or bag. What am I missing?!


theres humidity beneath the surface, the cuttings get constantly sprayed. i suggest adding some silica to the resi too or just aloe juice. yes you could have built a cloner for $30. live and learn. rubbermaid, pvc, red sprinklers, pump. You can make neoprine inserts from foam at home depot cutting out using a soda can. or use net pots..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2014)

It's gotta be something environmental red. I took these cuts on Saturday, so it's been 5 days. I will have 6 inch long root tails in another week. Tap water, add ice on occasion.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 20, 2014)

^^^^^ nice stow. thats about how long it usually takes mine to root in soil too. Only if I use aloe. anything else takes 10-14 days.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 20, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 3029257View attachment 3029258
> 
> It's gotta be something environmental red. I took these cuts on Saturday, so it's been 5 days. I will have 6 inch long root tails in another week. Tap water, add ice on occasion.


Maybe I'm just spazzing over a 150$ overpriced purchase. Going against my DIY code here. I just gave the limp ones a mist of aloe n ProTekt. Splinted the saggy ones upright. We'll see tomorrow. Thanks for suggestions. Those roots look great!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 20, 2014)

I've had that happen with cuttings too. They'll perk back up in no time. Just keep an eye on the temp of the water. Room temp, around 70 degrees is ideal. Any problems I've seen people have with these cloners has usually been due to temperature issues.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I swear by the cold extractions MH. I have a couple patients that can't/don't want to get "high", and a simple dry-ice sift infused in to room temp coconut oil has worked wonders for them. Don't discount the therapeutic value of THC rich plants. THC is in the form of THC-A before decarboxylating/heating occurs, and is largely non-psychoactive. I'm a believer in the "entourage effect" aka the full spectrum of canabinoids working in synergy. I usually do a half ounce of cbd rich flowers, and a half ounce of THC rich flowers, sifted and then added to 2 cups of coconut oil. 5ml dose in the am, and 5ml in the pm. The gel capsules work well for dosing as well and you do not have to heat up the coconut oil to measure it out this way.


Yeah I also want to go for the full spectrum of cannabinoids. I will be using THC rich types (that's what I smoke, it is what I grow lol). So having all the cannabinoids in their carboxylated state is going to be a good thing. I am definitely going the tincture route. 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> Maybe I'm just spazzing over a 150$ overpriced purchase. Going against my DIY code here. I just gave the limp ones a mist of aloe n ProTekt. Splinted the saggy ones upright. We'll see tomorrow. Thanks for suggestions. Those roots look great!


Well, first off some pics that might help a little mate. So, how far are your temps varying in the clone room? A drop of 4 or 5 degrees C can make them look quite crap for a while, but they will pick up again. What kind of light do they have? A little too much and they also can get saggy, and then also start making shoots before roots. 

I am GUESSING it is a transpiration issue. Aloe foliar. Listen to Hyroot on this one. I did and I like the results.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 21, 2014)

All my pics come out sideways on my phone?!?! Oh well, this is a Zazen girl MH. VERY squat, especially for something that is supposed to be Sativa dom. Like I said, nothing special so far, but it does have 5+ weeks to go and you can never judge a book by the cover. I'll reserve final judgement until I can smoke on some. I have packs of Cascadian Frost and Kali Mist x Cherry Bomb too. We shall see...

I didn't know you got banned from that site too!! What happened?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 3029583
> 
> All my pics come out sideways on my phone?!?! Oh well, this is a Zazen girl MH. VERY squat, especially for something that is supposed to be Sativa dom. Like I said, nothing special so far, but it does have 5+ weeks to go and you can never judge a book by the cover. I'll reserve final judgement until I can smoke on some. I have packs of Cascadian Frost and Kali Mist x Cherry Bomb too. We shall see...
> 
> I didn't know you got banned from that site too!! What happened?


Ha! You guys are a rough group. Banned. What the hell is going on here? And here I thought that this wonderful plant was supposed to bring us all together. Good grief. I would like to see how that KM x CB does. I know nothing of Cherry Bomb other than it's a pheno of AK 47. That must be some great shit if you hit on a nice phenotype.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 21, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Ha! You guys are a rough group. Banned. What the hell is going on here? And here I thought that this wonderful plant was supposed to bring us all together. Good grief. I would like to see how that KM x CB does. I know nothing of Cherry Bomb other than it's a pheno of AK 47. That must be some great shit if you hit on a nice phenotype.


ROFL... I think StOw has a few, err, unskinned cats so to speak with them fellas. It really must be a huge downer, spending the money and then getting rough treatment from the guy who got the money. I know that feeling, it is not a nice one. So I guess it is a case of the genetics REALLY having to speak for itself in this case. Well as far as StOw's sense of satisfaction with his purchase goes this will be the case. 

Anyway I am super stoned so a little rant to follow: I also always thought herb would bring people together across absolutely all possible divides. I have learned that this is not really the case. I suppose because the Canna family is really, REALLY big now. And as it goes with families, perhaps BECAUSE of how close you are, fireworks happen often. BUT it sorts itself out, mostly in a very adult fashion. You know, I respect StOw for his stand-off and his feelings towards Gas' genetics. Reason for this is I feel that the influence StOw really puts on others is always positive. I have seen him argue. He does it nicely. 
For me the pity in it is that the line of communication got closed from THEIR side. A couple of messages and I am sure everybody would see eye to eye. But to deny StOw that opportunity, to find the middle ground... I don't know man. That is REALLY rough. Leaving somebody hanging with all those shitty feelings simmering away. It is a tad irresponsible perhaps. I mean, if you treat somebody like Myco like that, you can cause serious problems for a whole family. It is just not something you do to people, let them just hang with no opportunity to make right. 
So yeah, the Canna family does still have certain attitudes around that not everybody will gel with. So we find our little comfortable pockets within the community. We get protective over them too, myself a prime example. And I can see StOw's message in his attitude towards the plants. His message is 'I will treat you well. It will be appreciated if you treat me well too, thank you'. That is StOw in a nutshell. 

And on another note. I have to come out and say this. Gandalf, you are right about this: Gage bring the fire. I am going to buy pretty much everything they have available. I really don't care if I can run it all, I just need to have it in the vault for in case. If I had to choose only one company it is them. I do not easily get paranoid, but I can smell this gear too far away from my place for my liking. And I LIKE that. Me and my wife have now spent 2 days trying to come up with a description for the smells. We are at a loss. Your phrase 'a roll of lifesavers' applies. As it dries it is honestly getting insane. I am out of dry weed. I put cut a few sugars off the LT x FB and sun dried them. Yeah yeah I know. I miscalculated this year lol. BUT. I am so friggin wasted. WTF. I have not been this high in years. WTF is going to happen when I smoke the FLOWERS?! It tasted dank too. Holy crap. 

I owe you big time buddy. That is quite a few solids I now owe you. I HAVE to come visit. I have always wanted to do a drive from the East to West coasts. Starting in Boston, tons of people I need to meet there. Gods, I have more mates in Boston than South Africa. Studied through Berklee's online extension school. I want to meet my instructors! Such legends. Don't know what I will do but I am gonna find a way to spoil you big time. You are the man.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> ROFL... I think StOw has a few, err, unskinned cats so to speak with them fellas. It really must be a huge downer, spending the money and then getting rough treatment from the guy who got the money. I know that feeling, it is not a nice one. So I guess it is a case of the genetics REALLY having to speak for itself in this case. Well as far as StOw's sense of satisfaction with his purchase goes this will be the case.
> 
> Anyway I am super stoned so a little rant to follow: I also always thought herb would bring people together across absolutely all possible divides. I have learned that this is not really the case. I suppose because the Canna family is really, REALLY big now. And as it goes with families, perhaps BECAUSE of how close you are, fireworks happen often. BUT it sorts itself out, mostly in a very adult fashion. You know, I respect StOw for his stand-off and his feelings towards Gas' genetics. Reason for this is I feel that the influence StOw really puts on others is always positive. I have seen him argue. He does it nicely.
> For me the pity in it is that the line of communication got closed from THEIR side. A couple of messages and I am sure everybody would see eye to eye. But to deny StOw that opportunity, to find the middle ground... I don't know man. That is REALLY rough. Leaving somebody hanging with all those shitty feelings simmering away. It is a tad irresponsible perhaps. I mean, if you treat somebody like Myco like that, you can cause serious problems for a whole family. It is just not something you do to people, let them just hang with no opportunity to make right.
> ...


No way Hamish. Friends never owe each other in my book. I am so lucky to have become friends with all you guys. You all are the greatest. I consider you guys my true canna family. It's such a huge part of my life. Someday just hanging out with you guys and smoking together will be incredible. I can't wait for that day to come. You guys are the real deal. I smile when I read all of your posts. It's amazing the bonds we have formed. Gage is where my loyalties are. I am with them for life and I am so proud to be in the fam. I am so proud to "run the dank". I love you bro.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 21, 2014)

Ha! You guys are great!

Gand, I agree. I can't tell you how many times I've thought about how cool it would be to get together with a bunch of the thread regulars here and toke. One day...


Hamish, I don't want to beat the dead horse much further, so I'll try to keep it short. My rub with that place was the attitude. Arrogance should have nothing to do with this plant, or growing it organically. We all have our methods to get the most out of our girls, and we shouldn't expect to get ridiculed over it. Rrog doesnt agree with everything that we discuss here, but you never see him chastising someone for what they're doing. He'll make suggestions, and give advice, but it's always helpful and constructive.It really pissed me off to see the way that people were talked down to there, and then when red started getting ripped over asking good questions (and using coco coir) I made my mind up that I was done there. I deserved to get banned..... it was kinda the point, so for that I'm not bitter. I will also grow all of these swami seeds out. Fuck it, I paid for them. Maybe I stumble across some old school fire that Coot crawled through the Vietnamese jungle for.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 21, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ha! You guys are great!
> 
> Gand, I agree. I can't tell you how many times I've thought about how cool it would be to get together with a bunch of the thread regulars here and toke. One day...
> 
> ...


Is that how he got those? Wow. I need some of that. I had some crazy kind of Vietnamese back in the early 90's that I was growing. My "friend" stole some plants from a few hardcore guys in his hometown and gave me clones. I didn't know they were stolen until a month later when they found him and broke his arm as punishment. True fucking story. It was what inspired me to grow for myself. I smoked it for so long and paid so much for it that I needed to grow it for myself.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 21, 2014)

We got some Black Forrest straight from the Rev which has some Vietnamese Black in it. Can't wait to run that one.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 21, 2014)

I was in some black once. But not Vietnamese black.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 21, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I was in some black once. But not Vietnamese black.


They say black, but it's really pink.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 21, 2014)

Any port in a storm


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 22, 2014)

I WANT IT! I WANT IT! I WANT IT!

https://bankofgage.co.uk/auction/item.php?id=613


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 22, 2014)

Who here has experience with TGA? Pray tell your journeys, please and thank you.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 22, 2014)

Qrazy Train. Maybe the tastiest breed that I have grown, along with Somango.

I wish that I had kept it.

I have since grown out Ace Of Spades.

I have both the Apollo 13 BX (Day 54) and Jilly Bean (Day 33) in the flowering tent.

I have Jacks Cleaner 2 (female, upotted to a 5 gallon hempy) and Plushberry and 
Jack the Ripper (unsexed) Vegging at this time.

I have found that TGA breeds have *excellent* vigor, structure, flavor, and finishing times.

Top Grades!

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 22, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Qrazy Train. Maybe the tastiest breed that I have grown, along with Somango.
> 
> I wish that I had kept it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply. Seems like the TGA 'nerds' are very faithful and won't run anything else. I've just read way to many mixed reviews of herms and low potency. The grow journals are so damn pretty though. When in doubt...buy the beans!!!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 22, 2014)

I have had zero herm issues.

Now potency is TBD, but QT was very strong and tasty.

Honestly, there is no source that I hate....but GHS sold me the
Chemdog that seeded a previous crop.

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Thanks for reply. Seems like the TGA 'nerds' are very faithful and won't run anything else. I've just read way to many mixed reviews of herms and low potency. The grow journals are so damn pretty though. When in doubt...buy the beans!!!


Aw people love blaming herms on the breeder eh. I think TGA is an elite breeder. All gear has its weakness, with guys like TGA that work with huge soil rigs, small pots make big trouble. Same with Bodhi, if you want to see a herm give it a teeny bit if root space. Not something you plan on doing is it?!..


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Aw people love blaming herms on the breeder eh. I think TGA is an elite breeder. All gear has its weakness, with guys like TGA that work with huge soil rigs, small pots make big trouble. Same with Bodhi, if you want to see a herm give it a teeny bit if root space. Not something you plan on doing is it?!..


The ONLY time I've ever had a herm was from heat stress. I've interrupted dark cycles, changed light schedules, and you know I bend my bitches over and give it to em rough like. Even on cheap freebie genetics. Anything over 85 degrees for a long period is a hermie gimme!

Maybe lucky. Hemp Depot has all TGA for dirt cheap and 5$ shipping. How can I resist. 

Anyway, my clones perked up by the next morning. Aloe and ProTekt foliar every night. I want some stow roots for this bodhi!


----------



## hyroot (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm on my first all TGA run. A few have showed sex in veg. They are getting transplanted into larger pots within the next week.

quantum kush, plushberry, dire wolf, 9 lb. Hammer, Jesus og x Scotts og, jillybean.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 22, 2014)

hyroot said:


> I'm on my first all TGA run. A few have showed sex in veg. They are getting transplanted into larger pots within the next week.
> 
> quantum kush, plushberry, dire wolf, 9 lb. Hammer, Jesus of x Scotts og, jillybean.


I love your choices. HD has quantum kush for 100$!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> The ONLY time I've ever had a herm was from heat stress. I've interrupted dark cycles, changed light schedules, and you know I bend my bitches over and give it to em rough like. Even on cheap freebie genetics. Anything over 85 degrees for a long period is a hermie gimme!
> 
> Maybe lucky. Hemp Depot has all TGA for dirt cheap and 5$ shipping. How can I resist.
> 
> Anyway, my clones perked up by the next morning. Aloe and ProTekt foliar every night. I want some stow roots for this bodhi!


My herm experience was quite crap. They just _swerved _&#8203;and grew balls.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> My herm experience was quite crap. They just _swerved _&#8203;and grew balls.


Let me guess...CC?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 22, 2014)

I stand behind the TGA gear I have grown. JTR and Chernobyl were great. I loved both and would run them again without hesitation.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks Gand, JD, and hyheels! I'll pull the trigger...figuratively speaking (don't ban me).


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 22, 2014)

I ordered my new light system. Apollo 1000 watt. Pretty excited I got the big ass air cooled hood since it was only a few bucks more than the umbrella, and the garden store sells vertical sockets for $28. That store finally got smart and started carrying cannabis friendly products. I've been this and thating for a little bit. Now I got all my tea goodies. 

Is there a difference between the "liquid fish fertilizer" (as referred in the revs teas) products and "fish hyrolysate"?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 22, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I ordered my new light system. Apollo 1000 watt. Pretty excited I got the big ass air cooled hood since it was only a few bucks more than the umbrella, and the garden store sells vertical sockets for $28. That store finally got smart and started carrying cannabis friendly products. I've been this and thating for a little bit. Now I got all my tea goodies.
> 
> Is there a difference between the "liquid fish fertilizer" (as referred in the revs teas) products and "fish hyrolysate"?


Right now I am high as a kite smoking some Rev fish fert feed Gage Green Starlet Kush. I'm not sure but I can vouch for the Rev on this one. Damn I like being high much better these days. I can pretty much control it so that I don't jump out of my skin as much. I can't tell you guys how fun it is to get blasted on three puffs of a blunt. I'm good for hours. 

I know I have said it in the past but one of you really has to try to get yours hand on and grow this strain. Good grief. No shit. I love Gage. It is truly connoisseur medicine. If you have not popped some please do. This is cool.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 22, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I ordered my new light system. Apollo 1000 watt. Pretty excited I got the big ass air cooled hood since it was only a few bucks more than the umbrella, and the garden store sells vertical sockets for $28. That store finally got smart and started carrying cannabis friendly products. I've been this and thating for a little bit. Now I got all my tea goodies.
> 
> Is there a difference between the "liquid fish fertilizer" (as referred in the revs teas) products and "fish hyrolysate"?


I'm not sure what the revs liquid fish fertilizer is, but there is a big difference between fish emulsion and fish hydrosylate. You want the hydrosylate. This is basically whole, fresh fish which is cold processed preserving all of the proteins, nutrients, amino acids, etc. Emulsion essentially uses fish waste that is leftover after they process the fish for it's protein (pet food) and oils (health food store products) which is heated at a very high temp leaving the finished product fairly stripped of its beneficial properties.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm not sure what the revs liquid fish fertilizer is, but there is a big difference between fish emulsion and fish hydrosylate. You want the hydrosylate. This is basically whole, fresh fish which is cold processed preserving all of the proteins, nutrients, amino acids, etc. Emulsion essentially uses fish waste that is leftover after they process the fish for it's protein (pet food) and oils (health food store products) which is heated at a very high temp leaving the finished product fairly stripped of its beneficial properties.


That's what I use st0w. I buy a local product using fresh fishes from local waters.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 22, 2014)

I had some hydrolysate and saw the call for fish fert. in the revs teas. So I got some and seeing the product it looks like its nearly the same. Now I got tons of fish fert. for the wifes garden i guess. 

Stupid power outages. 

I would love to get my hands on some GGG haarlem seeds. But with the level of humidity around here I'd have to invest in a dehumidifier. Talking with a realtor and all that jazz I'm gonna have to start tightening the belt.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm not sure what the revs liquid fish fertilizer is, but there is a big difference between fish emulsion and fish hydrosylate. You want the hydrosylate. This is basically whole, fresh fish which is cold processed preserving all of the proteins, nutrients, amino acids, etc. Emulsion essentially uses fish waste that is leftover after they process the fish for it's protein (pet food) and oils (health food store products) which is heated at a very high temp leaving the finished product fairly stripped of its beneficial properties.


Not all fish emulsions are equal and not all are bad. The crap ones have a light brown color and are less stanky and waaaaay more runny. A good cold processed one is very dark, VERY goopy. You literally need to keep stirring or agitating while feeding it sinks that fast. Very good stuff.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 23, 2014)

Yo gagegreen is going to have a booth at the Denver cup. Unfortunately I can't make it. Its on Easter / 420. So family time.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Not all fish emulsions are equal and not all are bad. The crap ones have a light brown color and are less stanky and waaaaay more runny. A good cold processed one is very dark, VERY goopy. You literally need to keep stirring or agitating while feeding it sinks that fast. Very good stuff.


I use this in a lot of teas. I just lightly foliar'd clones with it. Only prob is when you open the lid...UGH. For some dream beaver, I might take a sip. FH is nutes and bennie food all in one!


----------



## hyroot (Mar 23, 2014)

For your enjoyment another picture of Red in his younger days just a few years ago


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 23, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Yo gagegreen is going to have a booth at the Denver cup. Unfortunately I can't make it. Its on Easter / 420. So family time.


What I need to do is go visit the States during the times all these 'cups are happening. A few months will be EPIC. Really getting into the idea. 



RedCarpetMatches said:


> I use this in a lot of teas. I just lightly foliar'd clones with it. Only prob is when you open the lid...UGH. For some dream beaver, I might take a sip. FH is nutes and bennie food all in one!


There is no doubt in my mind FH is WAAAY superior. I just can't buy the stuff here at all, and I am allergic to fish so going the DIY route and working with fresh fish is just not going to happen. 

I want to bury a few fishies in one of my compost heaps and just leave them there. I figured it is the best way for me to get the full spectrum advantages of fish in my feeds. And also the simplest. I find a good rule of thumb for me is once you hit on the most simple solution, stick to it. It usually works best.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey guys. What would you all think if I started seeing someone 21 years younger than me? She's hot too. This could be a bad thing. Damn.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 23, 2014)

If you feel like raising another child, who has jealous meatheads following her around trying to fight everyone who talks to her then go for it. Love ya bud, bad idea.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 23, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey guys. What would you all think if I started seeing someone 21 years younger than me? She's hot too. This could be a bad thing. Damn.


I think that I'd be jealous....

Make Hay Bro!

JD


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 23, 2014)

HIT AND RUN Gand!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 23, 2014)

Loose lips sink ships lololol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 23, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey guys. What would you all think if I started seeing someone 21 years younger than me? She's hot too. This could be a bad thing. Damn.



As long as you're at least 39 years old, then I say go for it!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 23, 2014)

Good answer!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 23, 2014)

Smash n dash


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 23, 2014)

Is her mom hot?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 23, 2014)

^^^^WIN! Threesome too weird?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 23, 2014)

I seen old heads and young ladies hook up all the time here in SA. Those relationships seem to work most of the time funny enough. Go for it Gand. She has no hang-ups yet. This can be perfect. Take a chance mate. Why not. My wifes uncle is very happily married to a girl 25 years younger, living out his days windsurfing and riding kite buggies in Brazil.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 23, 2014)

This thread makes me happy!


----------



## hyroot (Mar 24, 2014)

Go for it Gand. I couldn't that would make her 14 at that age difference.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> ^^^^WIN! Threesome too weird?


Here, Red. I hereby award you the Lifetime Facepalm Award. Now just don't let the fame go to your head.

Excuse the fluff stuck to the bottom of the nug, forgot to shake it all off before taking the pic. This is just the tip of a cola. Read it and weep, boys... Guessing it will lose 2 more grams in the cure.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 24, 2014)

I just want to be able to take her out in my very small village so that my ex gets wind of this. The thing is that by doing this I will ruin a great thing that I have going with a beautiful woman who is closer to my age and a complete keeper for life. Yep. Then there is the other hot lady who is 6 years younger who rides a 1975 custom shovelhead HD. She seems so cool and things are picking up with her these days. It's almost starting to get fun. It would be way more fun if my ex would stop bothering me. She just knows how to piss me off. 

Nice cola Hamish. Impressive.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 24, 2014)

Javadog said:


> This thread makes me happy!



This is the green thread of happiness Java. Ha!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 24, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I just want to be able to take her out in my very small village so that my ex gets wind of this. The thing is that by doing this I will ruin a great thing that I have going with a beautiful woman who is closer to my age and a complete keeper for life. Yep. Then there is the other hot lady who is 6 years younger who rides a 1975 custom shovelhead HD. She seems so cool and things are picking up with her these days. It's almost starting to get fun. It would be way more fun if my ex would stop bothering me. She just knows how to piss me off.
> 
> Nice cola Hamish. Impressive.


she actually knows what a Shovelhead is and why to get it rather than a Panhead? Next thing you know she will have tickets to Roger Waters... No choices here bro... If the youngster can't wait we all know where that is going to go. Screw hot emotions. Slow ride, take it easy... Tell me the song isn't stuck in your head now


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 25, 2014)

10 days of 12/12 and I'm still not seeing signs of sex, except the one that showed during veg. Hope that doesn't mean they're males. That'll suck. I'll probably just put the fem outside and harvest the best males pollen.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 25, 2014)

Males show sex first. Looks like you have a stable of bitches.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 25, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> 10 days of 12/12 and I'm still not seeing signs of sex, except the one that showed during veg. Hope that doesn't mean they're males. That'll suck. I'll probably just put the fem outside and harvest the best males pollen.


Timer working properly?... 10 days is quite long for no pre flowers even.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 25, 2014)

This is my first run with reg. seeds. But they all look the same as they did in veg. except for the stretch. I've been checking them twice a day and the timer. My droopy plant is slowly picking up from the bottom sets first. Maybe I just don't recognize the male preflowers and am confusing them with new growth.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 25, 2014)

Or a big light leak. It could even be the slightest light coming from any equipment.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 25, 2014)

A cheap ebay tent but its in a dark garage. I do have an extension cord with lit plugs in the garage. I ran lights out during the day last time with feminized seeds. no problem. This time I'm running lights on 9am to 9pm. I'll just keep being patient. Maybe getting the hps in there will help? I wonder if the spectrum might speed up the process.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 26, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> A cheap ebay tent but its in a dark garage. I do have an extension cord with lit plugs in the garage. I ran lights out during the day last time with feminized seeds. no problem. This time I'm running lights on 9am to 9pm. I'll just keep being patient. Maybe getting the hps in there will help? I wonder if the spectrum might speed up the process.


Look for little distorted looking leaves at the nodes on the main stems. Especially Appy gear makes those strange primordial flowers, not your normal calyx and two pistils. Good news is the boys DON'T. You might see a few pistils between those. 

Also, how old were they when you did the flip? If they were not showing sex yet at that time onset of flower can take pretty long.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 26, 2014)

They have to be something. I bet you see them today.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 26, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> They have to be something. I bet you see them today.


Agreed. I've seen it take up to 14 days. If not, there's light coming from somewhere.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 26, 2014)

Most seeds show sex in veg after 30-45 days. So if veg was shorter like ham said. That could take longer. In my experience I have had a couple strains not show sex for 14-20 days even after vegging for 2 months too. That's was the exception to the rule. That time those plants didn't get any nutes. At the time I thought it might have been a factor. Maybe it was just genetics...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 26, 2014)

Got my new light today! I feel pretty fucking cool now. I think I'm awesome. One of my APPY TF's popped a bunch of pistils. So far I got one appy and one blueberry hill females. C'mon bitches. Thanks for all the advice fellas. I'm gonna see if I can rep the homies yet.

EDIT: they broke soil the last week of jan.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 26, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Got my new light today! I feel pretty fucking cool now. I think I'm awesome. One of my APPY TF's popped a bunch of pistils. So far I got one appy and one blueberry hill females. C'mon bitches. Thanks for all the advice fellas. I'm gonna see if I can rep the homies yet.
> 
> EDIT: they broke soil the last week of jan.


That's awesome to hear. You are very fucking cool and it didn't take a light to make you that way bro.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 26, 2014)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Steelheader3430 again.



*


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 26, 2014)

LOL Thanks Gand. I spread rep as I could. I'm gonna roam around and hit up some new guys. The light makes me feel cool. Bright cocksucker. Here's one for all you classic rockers. RIP Oderus. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baExq6xNhQ8


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 26, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> LOL Thanks Gand. I spread rep as I could. I'm gonna roam around and hit up some new guys. The light makes me feel cool. Bright cocksucker. Here's one for all you classic rockers. RIP Oderus. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baExq6xNhQ8


Okay...here's the rep trick. Find the most stupidist post, and say " You're as dumb as hyroot". Not only does that spread rep, but gives hy tons of visitors! Win win for everyone!!!


----------



## hyroot (Mar 27, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Okay...here's the rep trick. Find the most stupidist post, and say " You're as dumb as hyroot". Not only does that spread rep, but gives hy tons of visitors! Win win for everyone!!!


Red don't chase imaginary butterflies into something highly illegal


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 27, 2014)

hyroot said:


> Red don't chase imaginary butterflies into something highly illegal


LMFAO!!! I need some more wild berries.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 27, 2014)

So I moved my entire closet around last night, put my old tent frame in there lying down on it's side fit perfectly, so I stacked some wood plank across and threw a fan up there. I thought it was quite brilliant 

Well today my closet door decides it hates life so it's going to kill itself and falls off the track and hits the cab door and knocks everything inside down.... 

I shut off all the lights in the room and tried to hurry and pick shit up, I didn't look at the damage but the smell in here right now is unreal. and it def' hit a plant and messed with my retaining ring... I quickly threw the one visible branch it knocked down back up into formation... Luckily the other plants weren't in there yet as I am going to transplant them and put them in tonight or it would have been a real mess.

I got like 4-5 days left. If it's too damaged I may have to take some a bit early it's like 90% cloudy.

About the only thing that didn't fall was the light so I guess that's good. I got shit all propped up so It doesn't get light leaks today 

TONIGHT I RENOVATE


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 27, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> So I moved my entire closet around last night, put my old tent frame in there lying down on it's side fit perfectly, so I stacked some wood plank across and threw a fan up there. I thought it was quite brilliant
> 
> Well today my closet door decides it hates life so it's going to kill itself and falls off the track and hits the cab door and knocks everything inside down....
> 
> ...


I got so sick of moving rooms, I now have tents of all descriptions. Now I just pop it up IN the room, nice light proof curtains and clever venting and BOOM done. Actually saves a heap on climate control too. Tents are MUCH cooler than I thought. Little light prisons I love it.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 27, 2014)

We have all been there Mr Head. So much shit has fallen on my plants in the past that I don't even give it much thought anymore.


----------



## Slipon (Mar 27, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> We have all been there Mr Head. So much shit has fallen on my plants in the past that I don't even give it much thought anymore.



lol  I keep dropping my seedlings it seems  non of them died yet


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 27, 2014)

Slipon said:


> lol  I keep dropping my seedlings it seems  non of them died yet


It's great to see you Slipon. How are things?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't know how many solos I knock over, cords I trip or hook on, sticky traps to the forehead and feet, you name it. I'm like a walking tornado. The other day I had my heavy ass green gator filter fall on a potential keeper and rocked her good. She's all duct taped up right now.


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 27, 2014)

Tents are to restrictive unless they are exact dimensions of room there is a lot of wasted space

Sent from my C6606 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Slipon (Mar 27, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> It's great to see you Slipon. How are things?



Im kool 

thanks, and you still love your tea`s ?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 27, 2014)

Slipon said:


> Im kool
> 
> thanks, and you still love your tea`s ?


I've been out of the game for a bit. I do swear by them though.


----------



## Slipon (Mar 27, 2014)

ahh ok, Im still very much in the game and also still use organic soil

have four Skunk 1# in right now


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful work. Big healthy colas.


----------



## Slipon (Mar 27, 2014)

thanks, well thats only two of em


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 27, 2014)

Slipon said:


> thanks, well thats only two of em
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036075


What panels you using? Nice colorful canopy you got there.


----------



## benbud89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Gandy, is this the tea-thread where I should have posted my picture? Sorry for my being lazy, but Im on the cell and it's not real easy. Is the app worth getting?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 27, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> What panels you using? Nice colorful canopy you got there.


Looks like Area51's 2013 model. One of the few coloured ones that spreads shit evenly.


----------



## Slipon (Mar 28, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> What panels you using? Nice colorful canopy you got there.



I run a customized Fero panel on 280 actual Watt made with 6500K and 630/660 LED for flowering and a cheap standard LG panel on 196W with a mixed spectrum to help cover all of my 1x1M


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 28, 2014)

benbud89 said:


> Hi Gandy, is this the tea-thread where I should have posted my picture? Sorry for my being lazy, but Im on the cell and it's not real easy. Is the app worth getting?


I have the app but I never use it. This is the thread.


----------



## May11th (Mar 28, 2014)

I doubt. I love this thread, good people. I have learned alot and laughed alot and this thread has it all. Honest people , no bullshitters, but full of good shit.


how about some pics guys, I want to see what everyone's doing, it's how I learn. I use everyone's methods and right now im trying to think how I'm going to train this bud flop blue dream of mine lol right now it's using poles but next round I'm debating on a single plant Scrog. It has 13 main colas right now with about 8 grams per cola I would say, give or take.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 28, 2014)

Ever tried using tomato cages May? I love them. I used to use the bamboo stakes and tie branches up. Rope all over the place..... what a pain in the nuts! You can modify the cages by cutting a rung off if its too tall for your setup. Easy to tuck branches under too for training.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 28, 2014)

May, this plant is about 2.5 weeks in to flower. It's about 3 inches above the top ring of the tomato cage. In a couple days I will tuck the meristem under the top rung which will encourage the side branches to really take off. I usually end up with 4-6 dominant stems that fill out really well


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 28, 2014)

Just made a home made trellis myself may. Not as hard as one would think to weave. There's a lady on youtube who uses a door to rig it all up, I used a board was much easier. But turned out amazingly well for a first attempt. Took an hour, but now that I know I couple probably do one twice the size in that time. 

Good technique for a the zombie apocalypse too  Would make a great fish net 

Edit An hour to do a 2x3 screen with 3 inch spaces roughly


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 28, 2014)

I just let em hang n swang. Silica keeps em free ballin. Cuz I'm freeeee....free ballllin


----------



## May11th (Mar 28, 2014)

I have plenty of silica and big ass stems on the blue dream but they are like John Holmes dick, long as hell and drooping to the ground . Like inches from the ground lol


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey guys. I know it's off topic but I just want to let you all know that I have the hottest fucking girlfriend in the world. On top of that she is the best person i have ever met. It's funny how things work out. Everything that I went through was worth it for to find her. If I was still with that bitch I would be miserable. Holy balls life is greater than ever. Thanks again for everything you fellas have done to keep me going. I love guys.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 29, 2014)

Right on man! Glad your happy. It's not the young one is it?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 29, 2014)

May11th said:


> I doubt. I love this thread, good people. I have learned alot and laughed alot and this thread has it all. Honest people , no bullshitters, but full of good shit.
> 
> 
> how about some pics guys, I want to see what everyone's doing, it's how I learn. I use everyone's methods and right now im trying to think how I'm going to train this bud flop blue dream of mine lol right now it's using poles but next round I'm debating on a single plant Scrog. It has 13 main colas right now with about 8 grams per cola I would say, give or take.


Well there are definitely worse problems to have than your bud being too heavy lol...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 29, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey guys. I know it's off topic but I just want to let you all know that I have the hottest fucking girlfriend in the world. On top of that she is the best person i have ever met. It's funny how things work out. Everything that I went through was worth it for to find her. If I was still with that bitch I would be miserable. Holy balls life is greater than ever. Thanks again for everything you fellas have done to keep me going. I love guys.


You worked hard for this slice of happiness. You deserve it.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 29, 2014)

Ah....the world is back on greased wheels. Congrats Gand! JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh my Gage...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 29, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Oh my Gage...


Holy frostmonster. That looks so insane Hamish. Go Gage Green. You the man.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 29, 2014)

Killed 2 males put 2 outside to collect their pollen. When I pulled the floor tray out of my tent I found some mold and mildew. Good thing I decided to clean. Got 2 appy and 1 blueberry hill girls.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, cleaning and redoing my cabinet turned into building a drip system.  I gotta go buy a 4x2 tray yet to fit perfectly in there that's next weekends job. Think I'm going to try a coco grow with my biker kush. I got a couple grows left in this soil so I'm going to use it for a while  Glad you're in a good spot Gand. Nice work hamish. Edit: and there goes paragraphs hmmm.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 29, 2014)

You guys weren't kidding about bodhis root systems. Good grief. Unfortunately all my girls were in 5 gallon pots and the males in the big ones. Those big bags were raising my humidity too. 

Any one else getting malware warnings when you log on here with a PC?


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes! We have been getting that fucking malware warning too. Not sure whats up with that but its annoying as f*ck! Luckily works fine on mobile.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 29, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> You guys weren't kidding about bodhis root systems. Good grief. Unfortunately all my girls were in 5 gallon pots and the males in the big ones. Those big bags were raising my humidity too.
> 
> Any one else getting malware warnings when you log on here with a PC?


yep. I can't even get on through my PC. All browsers, ISP, and google, Bing, yahoo all seem to block the site. I can only get on here via mobile. I have to type in the exact address in the address bar. I have a windows phone so I can't upload any pics at all either


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Mar 29, 2014)

Me too. What the hell is going on? Damn.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> You guys weren't kidding about bodhis root systems. Good grief. Unfortunately all my girls were in 5 gallon pots and the males in the big ones. Those big bags were raising my humidity too.


The you should see an Joseph OG cross when it comes to roots... Holy fried bananas in my granny's secret peyote sauce. You ever see a root just break through a solo cup, as in just drill right out? Me neither till now. Insanity bro, total insanity. 

I am dealing with it by up-canning MANY times and keeping the root ball really tight. I want a hydro-style hard ball.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Me too. What the hell is going on? Damn.


Worse is if you have pics on here that you linked somewhere else, you get malware warning s there too, like Gage forums. I am having to delete massive parts of logs so it doesn't piss off m4k and them who just moved everything to a new server. Last thing they need is malware warnings. 

RIU is being upgraded on a very low budget. Far as I know it is one guy paying for all of this out of his own pocket. Site got huge. Even had to disable the like system. We went through this with my old online community. We were the oldest and longest running electronic music forum on the internet... I have been known as MH for a very, very long time...

We didn't make it guys. Site didn't survive. We were about 20 000 USD short and that was just to keep it kicking for another year while we figured out where to get the 100 000 to change the coding. Was a huge site with a few million free songs to download so the job was just too big. Hoping RIU doesn't go the same road but yeah like I said, been there...


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey guys, these brown little mites are all good in the worm bin right? I have seen them before but flipped over a piece of apple slice and saw hundreds of them all huddled together. Kind of freaked me out a bit. I removed the apple slice anyway because it stunk too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 30, 2014)

Those are fine DP as long as they don't start competing for food with your wigglers. If you feel that's the case, just lay down a melon rind or something on top of the bin over night and they will accumulate on it and you can remove the rind (along with the mites on it) and toss it, or rinse it off and set it back in the bin to remove more mites if necessary. I've done this on occasion to keep their population in check.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok, thanks st0w. Its amazing all the life in a worm bin.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 30, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey guys. I know it's off topic but I just want to let you all know that I have the hottest fucking girlfriend in the world. On top of that she is the best person i have ever met. It's funny how things work out. Everything that I went through was worth it for to find her. If I was still with that bitch I would be miserable. Holy balls life is greater than ever. Thanks again for everything you fellas have done to keep me going. I love guys.


Steamy pics or it didn't happen


----------



## May11th (Mar 30, 2014)

Lol red.......


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey guys got a question for yall, I'm looking at buying a small aloe plant. I want to get one before all the outside buggies wake up here, but still want to be safe.

What course of actions should I take before/after bringing something from Homedepots garden section in my house? I want to leave it in my veg cab so I don't want to introduce a bunch of nastiness.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 30, 2014)

No idea, but aloe is an interesting thought. BTW, how is aloe usually propagated? I have one out front, but would like to expand. :0) Thanks! JD


----------



## hyroot (Mar 30, 2014)

Home depot is pretty good at not having pests on their plants. At least in SoCal. I've never gotten a plant from home depot with pests. They are always healthy and happy.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 30, 2014)

Mr head just put it in the living room if it concerns you. Their common house plants. Jd they shoot babies out if the ground.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 31, 2014)

Javadog said:


> No idea, but aloe is an interesting thought. BTW, how is aloe usually propagated? I have one out front, but would like to expand. :0) Thanks! JD


Leaf cuttings work usually. Just cut the leaf, let it form a skin over the cut (go dry) then plant. Can take a while but it should grow.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 31, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Hey guys got a question for yall, I'm looking at buying a small aloe plant. I want to get one before all the outside buggies wake up here, but still want to be safe.
> 
> What course of actions should I take before/after bringing something from Homedepots garden section in my house? I want to leave it in my veg cab so I don't want to introduce a bunch of nastiness.


I don't know man, I NEVER bring house plants into a grow. Not a good plan no matter the precautions.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Mar 31, 2014)

Ingredients to die for dot com has 200x aloe powder that lasts a long time and is much cleaner.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 31, 2014)

I think RIU is now officially broken. Hate to say it but I have been more than a little put off now. It feels quite unsafe.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 31, 2014)

This fucking sucks! C'mon RIU!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 31, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Ingredients to die for dot com has 200x aloe powder that lasts a long time and is much cleaner.


I'll look for it in Canada some where but that place I'd have to spend $100+ to make the $50 shipping worth it.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 31, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I think RIU is now officially broken. Hate to say it but I have been more than a little put off now. It feels quite unsafe.


I made a similar comment in my thread bro.

In this day and age we have enough chances to be exploited.

I never asked Google to associate my name with my gmail account,
but now I have a lifetime of crap spewed on the web following me.
LOL, whatever. I will do my best to be ready when the hammer falls. 

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi crew. I want to know that you are all ok. I missed you guys.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 7, 2014)

Gand I'm still here. Glad to see you are ok too. I've been living it up on instagram (hyrootpharms) But now back on riu keepin it gangster lol


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 7, 2014)

We back! How are things?


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Apr 7, 2014)

Still here, hope you guys are all doing well.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 7, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hi crew. I want to know that you are all ok. I missed you guys.


Present. With nothing else to do while RIU was down, I trust that you were balls deep the entire time .....


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 7, 2014)

Feels good to be back. Now I can ask for help like usual. And like comments!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 7, 2014)

Let's see how this works. My ATF and bbhill girls are looking rough. I contacted Hamish and he alerted me to k def. obviously I respect the hell out of him and will follow his therapy advice. Here's some pics. The males look great. They've only received rain. However the girls have been fed the revs flower tea once a week. I was told on grasscity the tea is the problem and to stop feeding it. What do you guys think? Should I add some kelp or 4-4-4 fert? Hamish said to top dress ewc and feed hydrollysate and water.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 7, 2014)

I missed everyone but stow. 

Why do I feel liiiike....somebody's watching meee.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 7, 2014)

Steel, my opinion only but I think it's more likely that your ph is out of range as opposed to you suffering any particular deficiency. If you followed any one of the dozens of recipes posted here and elsewhere then your soil should have plenty of gas. On top of that you're supplementing with teas.... so I don't think you're shorting your plants anything. Are you using a peat base? Do you make your own compost or re you using bagged product?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 8, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I made a similar comment in my thread bro.
> 
> In this day and age we have enough chances to be exploited.
> 
> ...


Well they fixed it up and it is really not shabby... Not too mad about the 'trophies' etc. But it works well and looks good.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 8, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> View attachment 3040438 View attachment 3040440 View attachment 3040442 Let's see how this works. My ATF and bbhill girls are looking rough. I contacted Hamish and he alerted me to k def. obviously I respect the hell out of him and will follow his therapy advice. Here's some pics. The males look great. They've only received rain. However the girls have been fed the revs flower tea once a week. I was told on grasscity the tea is the problem and to stop feeding it. What do you guys think? Should I add some kelp or 4-4-4 fert? Hamish said to top dress ewc and feed hydrollysate and water.


I had this exact problem just a little while ago. Mobile element as it is in the lower leaves first, leaves you with K that causes that kind of scarring. Looks a lot like P but that is an immobile element so the tops would show it.

This can be caused by many things and as Stow points out a lack of K in the soil is unlikely. But not impossible. So go the 'full spectrum treatment' route.

Anyhow, my advice is still to top dress with EWC, with a little fishy feed. Or even just molasses as a feed. Whether the deficiency is caused by a lack of the element or it being locked out, BOTH will be treated all at once. EM-1 or a Lacto B serum will take care of excess ammonia nitrogen and free up the micro herd for other work, cooling things down in there and making conditions favorable for everybody.

EWC will also get the nutrient cycling up to speed. As a guy on another forum pointed out to Steel, it is a possibility there is an imbalance in the micro herd. This can also cause the K to be locked out right now.

This is the advice I gave Steel, hope it checks out solid with you fellas.

EDIT: Also, knowing WHAT element is lacking is neither here nor there in organics. We can't go after them as single elements like in hydro. For soil, I believe in gentle 'full spectrum' treatments. EWC kicks ass.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 8, 2014)

Sup dudes, hope all is well with everyone. Chopped while the site was down didn't take any pictures, will get some dried bud shots up. Wasn't impressed with the clones I took so the OG Grape Krypt is done. 10 weeks was too long anyways.

Got my cab done in the downtime. I'll post pics later when the lights come on. My drip system works great.... BUT I was initially using aquarium tubing from my air pump, I switched to the harder stuff that came for the drip system and nothing flows threw it at all. So If you want a gravity fed drip system it appears you can't use the standard 1/4 inch tubing meant for pressure fed systems.

It worked so well with the soft tubing, I don't get how the hard stuff would cause the issue but Im kinda pissed off cause you can't get this hard shit off the spurs on the drippers or the connectors to the half inch, had to use pliers on a couple and broke a couple connectors right in the half inch hose and pulled one right out and fucked the hole up, so I'm prolly going to have to redo all my tubing  

Right when I thought I was done!  I will say I am super impressed with how well a 5 gallon bucket works with just a couple gallons of water. Great for my small garden, I got it set up so I can clean the tubes super easy after a tea feeding.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 8, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Steel, my opinion only but I think it's more likely that your ph is out of range as opposed to you suffering any particular deficiency. If you followed any one of the dozens of recipes posted here and elsewhere then your soil should have plenty of gas. On top of that you're supplementing with teas.... so I don't think you're shorting your plants anything. Are you using a peat base? Do you make your own compost or re you using bagged product?


I agree.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 8, 2014)

2/3 sphagnum 1/3 coco using Oly fish compost and organic ewc. I got a ph pen and will check that shit out. Thanks gang! 

Edit: Well water ph's at 5.8 I've got a tea that's been brewing since saturday and its at 8.2 so is a stream out back. I just watered yesterday so tomorrow I'll check the runoff.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 8, 2014)

I would recommend getting the soil itself tested. To me that's going tell you what you need to know. Runoff can be influenced by other factors.

Check with a local university or county cooperative agricultural department. Some municipalities offer free (or very cheap) soil testing. It's in their best interests to have their residents aware of what they're potentially dumping in to the water supply.

If its not a ph issue then you can at least check it off the list, but that's where I'd start. Good luck bro


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 8, 2014)

A good ol' fashion compost tea or two fixes damn near everything...if nutrients are in the soil. 

Steel...do you use Agisil or ProTekt?


----------



## Javadog (Apr 8, 2014)

I am still here. Carry on folks.

JD


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 8, 2014)

Stow I'll look into that. Red nope I don't have that stuff. I think I'll just follow hamishs advice and mix my well and spring water to a neutral 7.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 9, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> A good ol' fashion compost tea or two fixes damn near everything...if nutrients are in the soil.
> 
> Steel...do you use Agisil or ProTekt?


Yeah but sometimes it is a bit much. Gandalf's refrain of EWC and then just water makes most sense in most scenarios. You really don't need any other emergency measures unless you over-limed severely or your compost is too raw in which case it will get ugly and only re-potting will help some.

What LOS has taught me is to put the plant in control. That is the no 1 big lesson I got, and it works. It works so well I am almost getting bored and doing stupid things like over-planting just to stay challenged.

An EWC top dress is gentle, and slowly adds life to the soil as you water it down. The clean water flushes out the nasties, if your soil drains nicely you can go pretty liberal as I have done before with no ill effect. So theory is to get excess dissolved solids and ionized particles out the soil, and allowing the micro herd to be replenished from the top. Root exudates will determine what dominates and the micro herd pulls everything back into place.

Will you please test the runoff's pH after your next water? Try get the 'mid stream' water. Best way is good old litmus paper, use a pipette or match stick to pick up a drop and drop it on the paper. DO NOT touch the paper to the water, you will get a very inaccurate reading as it thins the dye. Always drop onto litmus paper. This is the fastest way to get an indication of what is happening in soil pH. Not totally accurate, but a big difference up or down from the pH of water in indicates an extreme situtation...

Kap at Breedbay has some strong and interesting opinions about pH in organics that might surprise most of you. I will go look for the conversation and quote properly. Kap is a guru. I can't imagine running a room the size him and SHOE do...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 9, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah but sometimes it is a bit much. Gandalf's refrain of EWC and then just water makes most sense in most scenarios. You really don't need any other emergency measures unless you over-limed severely or your compost is too raw in which case it will get ugly and only re-potting will help some.
> 
> What LOS has taught me is to put the plant in control. That is the no 1 big lesson I got, and it works. It works so well I am almost getting bored and doing stupid things like over-planting just to stay challenged.
> 
> ...


This is incredible advice. There is some serious knowledge amongst this crew. Hamish...you kick ass.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 9, 2014)

Plain water today. Run off is 6.7. Horribleness seems to have stalled. Shouldn't red be kicking me in the dick right about now?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 9, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Plain water today. Run off is 6.7. Horribleness seems to have stalled. Shouldn't red be kicking me in the dick right about now?


Since it's Red.....yes. Let's see what happens. I have a good feeling SH.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 9, 2014)

RIP Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 10, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> RIP Ultimate Warrior.


 He was one crazy and entertaining person.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a fever of 104. This is better than any drug ever. Natural hallucinations. Wow.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 12, 2014)

Take care of yourself mate! That sounds pretty bad. It is the natural hallucinogens like fever and exhaustion that are the dangerous ones. You don't really want to walk on the line to the spirit world. DMT and acid you can look into it, but fever and exhaustion you are knocking on the door.

You sound really sick my friend. Take care and I hope this passes soon.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 14, 2014)

here's my untrained bbh and 2 atf's. All got the same treatment. They're doing better the bbh has allways looked good. One month of flower, but only about 3 weeks with adequate temps to get the plants going properly.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 15, 2014)

Upper fans are in a nice position. Things must be cool.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 15, 2014)

Gand, Bruins Red Wings 1'st round matchup. This should be good .....


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah they just got ugly.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 15, 2014)

The ATF is like a cute chubby chick...focus on the chin up.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 15, 2014)

Who doesn't like a little gay porn every now and then? 3 days of sun and this ATF male went nuts!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 15, 2014)

Pure health right there Steel. 

I am excited for the series st0w. I love me some playoff hockey.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2014)

Some more pretty decent female counts, GG x Jo 9/11, ChemmyG 7/10... Pretty stoked! Hope all you cats are well. StOw, final verdict on the Zazen yet?... I am soooo curious.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Some more pretty decent female counts, GG x Jo 9/11, ChemmyG 7/10... Pretty stoked! Hope all you cats are well. StOw, final verdict on the Zazen yet?... I am soooo curious.



I'm at 8 weeks flower. Guessing I've got a couple more weeks to go, so I can't comment on the smoke yet, but you'd be hard pressed to find a plant that is more frosty. Holy shit these things pile on the trichomes!


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 16, 2014)

Whoa...what is that exactly? Thats is a THICK layer of trichs!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Whoa...what is that exactly? Thats is a THICK layer of trichs!


It's called "Zazen". It's Blue Orca x Nevilles Haze/NL5


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks really nice there st0w. Damn. I bet that will be some nice smoke.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2014)

You have NO idea the smile that brought to my face StOw. I was really hoping to see something epic from them. You must be feeling fantastic with them bro! Can't wait to pop mine now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You have NO idea the smile that brought to my face StOw. I was really hoping to see something epic from them. You must be feeling fantastic with them bro! Can't wait to pop mine now.


Give them plenty of time in veg MH. I rushed these a little thinking they might stretch a lot in flower (thought they were VERY sativa based on descriptions I've read), but they didn't even double in height. Very squat, bushy plants. The yield will be low on all of them, but if I run them again from clone I'll know better.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh my frostiness. ABOMINABLE ZAZEN!!! I just rubbed one off to that porn. I don't know if I'd ever seen anything that frosty. That's going to be some killer trim...if your scissors can make it through. Looks like a keeper...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2014)

Might have to bust the bubble bags out of retirement for a run


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 17, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Give them plenty of time in veg MH. I rushed these a little thinking they might stretch a lot in flower (thought they were VERY sativa based on descriptions I've read), but they didn't even double in height. Very squat, bushy plants. The yield will be low on all of them, but if I run them again from clone I'll know better.


Yeah all my girls get at least 8 weeks veg now, I have found that If I want it the way they describe it then grow 'em large.

I ordered a new NFT rig, going SOG again soon, Zazen will kick in SOG from what I see...

No nit abandoning soil, running both for a while 

LOVE soil, but I really miss hydro...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey guys.....is it me or are things on RIU dead now?


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 18, 2014)

Yea i noticed things are a little quiet lately.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey guys.....is it me or are things on RIU dead now?


There are a few vicious trolls knocking about the halls still but not much more mate. Moving all my activity to Breedbay, I will not be logging in here much. There are a few fellas I have no other way of staying in contact with but I am going to start collecting e-mail and Skype addys instead.

Gandalf, fellas, it is a very nice mature environment over at the Bay. I have not seen one instance of blatant rudeness there, not once. Strong opinions sure, but you know what they are respected, not fought about.

It is a bit of a bitch getting your account verified, but if you have hassle let me know by now I know who to send a quick mail to. Having a great time there. Over here, I tend to get all worked up and I don't like that feeling much. It doesn't suit who I want to be.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm probably staying put here. Things will come around. This site has the best Michigan sub-forum of anywhere on the net, and I have met a ton of nice peeps (Rrog included) that I have become friends with and networked with. 

I won't rule out joining elsewhere, but it seems that every place has its issues and eventually implodes. First it was ICMag (which is still OK, but kind of dead), then TSD which is now blown up and dead, then it was living organic soil, which we all know how that went. RIU has its issues, but it's been pretty good all things considered


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm probably staying put here. Things will come around. This site has the best Michigan sub-forum of anywhere on the net, and I have met a ton of nice peeps (Rrog included) that I have become friends with and networked with.


Yeah for you guys in the active medical community it is one of the best networking tools I have ever seen! If I were you I would also not let go of that. Me, I just want to relax, like how most guys watch TV...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 18, 2014)

I may come check it out bro. I just shudder at the thought of yet another place to waste more time at.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 19, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I may come check it out bro. I just shudder at the thought of yet another place to waste more time at.


I tend to drift from one to the other, so I quite like the slowr boards, not so much hassle to stay on top of. RIU can get mental, sometimes it is hard to keep up!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 19, 2014)

Breedbay's hard to navigate. I can't find a search bar and finding threads that interest me is impossible.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 20, 2014)

What is your username? I will find you and show you around. Use the tabs, the Breeder and Strain Specific Showcase forums are badasss.


Steelheader3430 said:


> Breedbay's hard to navigate. I can't find a search bar and finding threads that interest me is impossible.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 20, 2014)

It's the same ham. I think people deserve the warning.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2014)

What warning? Place makes total sense to me mate lol


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 21, 2014)

I joined awhile ago. I still can't post though. I have seen your posts though Ham. Good stuff.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 21, 2014)

The warning that I'm there Hamish.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 22, 2014)

Guess who hermied his ATF. They're fucking everywhere.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 22, 2014)

Bummer Steel.

The nanners have only gotten me one, GHS Chemdog. I did not
notice and they were not all that hidden. First time...

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Apr 22, 2014)

Being I've only got 3 plants I'm trying to figure if I should just finish em out. Maybe find a few seeds and harvest the rest.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 22, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> The warning that I'm there Hamish.


 ROFL... At least its not Red


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 22, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Being I've only got 3 plants I'm trying to figure if I should just finish em out. Maybe find a few seeds and harvest the rest.


You are still going to get very good smoke this far in mate. Let them finish. At the very worst you will have excellent source material for concentrates 

Gamdalf, I will get onto one of the mods about that, sounds like your accout is not yet active....


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 25, 2014)

The death of a site. Such a shame.

Go Bruins. How you feeling st0w?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 25, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> The death of a site. Such a shame.
> 
> Go Bruins. How you feeling st0w?



Effin Bruins. I know the Wings are toast, but I'd be happy at this point if someone would knock every last tooth out of Marchands mouth. God that little fuck annoys me!!

Wings win tomorrow in Boston, then lose at home in game 6.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 25, 2014)

I still have hope, be it hopeless...Go Wings!!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 25, 2014)

I hope you're right DP. I think the back breaker was Abdlekader missing that breakaway in OT. He finishes that and it's a whole new series.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 26, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Effin Bruins. I know the Wings are toast, but I'd be happy at this point if someone would knock every last tooth out of Marchands mouth. God that little fuck annoys me!!
> 
> Wings win tomorrow in Boston, then lose at home in game 6.


Marchand is a dick but he somehow gets people to play right into his hands. I watch it every night. Nothing is over yet. You know it.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm more into figure skating than hockey...I also own pink polos.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Red. How are you?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 27, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey Red. How are you?


Thanks for asking buddy. Same ol' same chaotic busy life. Spaced the fuck out on some Bodhi while spreading the love. Researching some outdoor...got some great info from me mate Ham. 

How bout yourself? I think you did what you could against Sauron in The Hobbit


----------



## ibob (Apr 27, 2014)

thats whats up!!! i hope to be as happy as you one day gandalf


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello. Is anyone out there? I'm torched and horny.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 1, 2014)

Pink Floyd lyrics remixed into something very wrong there Red...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 1, 2014)

I'm nodding. I'm home. Where the hell is everyone?


----------



## hyroot (May 1, 2014)

over there


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 1, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Hello. Is anyone out there? I'm torched and horny.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 2, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I'm nodding. I'm home. Where the hell is everyone?


Elbow deep in some bubble bags


----------



## hyroot (May 2, 2014)

does anyone know anything about holistic nursery seeds out of san diego? I just came across them and they carry bodhi, gage green, tga, raskal og . it would be nice to get some of those seeds local . I found 1 positive review and 2 negative reviews and haven't found anything else on them... 

my buddy ordered from attitude and seedman and customs nabbed the seeds but not the t shirts... so...


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 2, 2014)

hyroot said:


> does anyone know anything about holistic nursery seeds out of san diego? I just came across them and they carry bodhi, gage green, tga, raskal og . it would be nice to get some of those seeds local . I found 1 positive review and 2 negative reviews and haven't found anything else on them...
> 
> my buddy ordered from attitude and seedman and customs nabbed the seeds but not the t shirts... so...


Ceedsman got nabbed?! That's a new one. Answer to your question...they're back in service. I wish I could get LIMITED Bodhi packs locally! Awesome prices too...not to mention their buy two get one specials.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 3, 2014)

hyroot said:


> does anyone know anything about holistic nursery seeds out of san diego? I just came across them and they carry bodhi, gage green, tga, raskal og . it would be nice to get some of those seeds local . I found 1 positive review and 2 negative reviews and haven't found anything else on them...
> 
> my buddy ordered from attitude and seedman and customs nabbed the seeds but not the t shirts... so...


They had an issue with credit cards, but all customers got double orders for the inconvenience. They were off to a rocky start but Jay and his team are working hard and they work with you on a personal level. Support them, they are putting their balls on the line to supply a custom snag free service for you fellas


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 4, 2014)




----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 4, 2014)

How do you train Ham samich? I've been on a donkey dick kick. All natural.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 4, 2014)

Depends on the plant. Those were just topped and a little super cropping, I was expecting them to be short phatty Indicas but goddamn did they leap up like mad things lol. Sats get topped and some branches trained down... It is all about the canopy and planning it out for max tops and also good penetration... Goal is full canopy with enough light no lower nodes to keep herms at bay on Kush crosses and their kin


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 4, 2014)

Now that's surface area! Thought you were a scrogger...

I've noticed a lot of Sats don't like topping. I like to let em go and snip some lower branches lately. I call it dick with groomed balls technique.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 4, 2014)

Fucking A bro. Health and beauty. I love it. You are at the top of your game. With the insane outdoor run and now this.....I am just so happy to see such wonderful plants.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 4, 2014)

Hey red your real name isn't Dane Harlow by any chance is it?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 4, 2014)

You already have my name duh. Check the return address on the used (but cleaned) penis extender I sent you.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 4, 2014)

Lol your a hoot red. My favorite red headed hermaphradite ever.

The plants look great Hamish. I need a t5 to promote some height during veg. The wife doesn't like the power bill either.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 4, 2014)

I shouldn't be teasing red about his xtra parts. My b hill is a banana factory.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 5, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Now that's surface area! Thought you were a scrogger...
> 
> I've noticed a lot of Sats don't like topping. I like to let em go and snip some lower branches lately. I call it dick with groomed balls technique.


Next run will be a SCRoG, as it is a Diesel run. Headwrecker x JosephBX, true Diesel structure already they are going to be fun! I only screen up keepers usually but I have a strong feeling about three of these girls! 
The Groomed Balls Technique works insanely well for high plant counts and small pots. If I need to get a lot of plants into a small area it is the only way to do it. 
Sats LOVE being topped, but wait for the 5th node. Let them reach structural maturity first, if you top them too soon it hardens up the shoots a bit. A little trick that helps is supercropping right below where you topped, the instant you top it. Make sure it knows auxins are needed elsewhere 



GandalfdaGreen said:


> Fucking A bro. Health and beauty. I love it. You are at the top of your game. With the insane outdoor run and now this.....I am just so happy to see such wonderful plants.


Thanks bud  Got some good momentum so going to run the motors till there is no more fuel. That might take a while hehehehehe...



Steelheader3430 said:


> Lol your a hoot red. My favorite red headed hermaphradite ever.
> 
> The plants look great Hamish. I need a t5 to promote some height during veg. The wife doesn't like the power bill either.


If you want some legs on your plants, best is to choose something leggy. OG's, Diesels, Chems. Joseph OG crosses can get nice and tall no problem, you actually have to work hard at keeping them low, which I prefer myself to the Indies that just hug the ground. Leggy Sativas indoors, yeah baby


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 5, 2014)

Ham, I'm very curious as to how you maintain that even canopy. When I supercrop, they take off when healed. Do you think you'll have to crop some branches twice?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 5, 2014)

My ex told her lawyer about my hobby. Can you fucking believe that? Has she lost her mind? She was apart of it for the entire duration of it's existence. Wtf? She watered, cleaned, bought supplies, etc. Are people really this dumb?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 5, 2014)

Oh shit Gand. Better lose your gear and computer.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 5, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> My ex told her lawyer about my hobby. Can you fucking believe that? Has she lost her mind? She was apart of it for the entire duration of it's existence. Wtf? She watered, cleaned, bought supplies, etc. Are people really this dumb?


It can't get any lower. I would k**l a b***h. I feel bad for you brother. Stay low until this bullshit rides out. There will be better days.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 6, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Ham, I'm very curious as to how you maintain that even canopy. When I supercrop, they take off when healed. Do you think you'll have to crop some branches twice?


From week 2 of flower I let them go as they want to, at that point every bit of stretch up is a good thing, getting each bud maximum light. Attempting to train after that harms yield big time. More leaves in the bud, less density....



GandalfdaGreen said:


> My ex told her lawyer about my hobby. Can you fucking believe that? Has she lost her mind? She was apart of it for the entire duration of it's existence. Wtf? She watered, cleaned, bought supplies, etc. Are people really this dumb?


Sounds like she is getting desperate. Desperate = dangerous... You know this is an attempt to get you to leave town right?... So whatever you do, don't hand 'em a victory just to keep a hobby going. Sucks rabid dog nuts.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 12, 2014)

Would 1/3 cup EWC, 1/2 cup alfalfa meal, 1/4 cup kelp meal, and 2tbl of molasses be a good veg tea recipe? Any suggestions or changes?

Also, how should I tweak this for flowering?

Thanks,
ADT


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 12, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Would 1/3 cup EWC, 1/2 cup alfalfa meal, 1/4 cup kelp meal, and 2tbl of molasses be a good veg tea recipe? Any suggestions or changes?
> 
> Also, how should I tweak this for flowering?
> 
> ...


You really don't need anything in veg with well composted soil. I do like a kelp tea as of late.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 12, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You really don't need anything in veg with well composted soil. I do like a kelp tea as of late.


Alright thanks!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 13, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You really don't need anything in veg with well composted soil. I do like a kelp tea as of late.


Sticking to ACT made from my compost pile and loving it! I have enough ganja seeds to try an SST with them, what a novelty lol.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 13, 2014)

I can't wait to move and start a perpetual quadruple duple jungle. 

Where's the wizard of good vibes? Hope you're safe out there.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 13, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I can't wait to move and start a perpetual quadruple duple jungle.
> 
> Where's the wizard of good vibes? Hope you're safe out there.




What's up Red? I'm around. I check in everyday. I'm hanging in there for sure. Things are nuts. I'm looking real hard into moving to Colorado this summer. Denver or up in the Summit County area. I need a huge change from here. How are you doing?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 14, 2014)

Colorado... Yessss. So friggin pretty out there I have wanted to go all my life.


----------



## hyroot (May 14, 2014)

see you there gand. i will be there probably by end of the year at the latest. but I will probably head to Ft Collins.. I think its an hour from Denver


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 14, 2014)

I really really REALLY want to go with you guys. Talk about bromance lol. My wife sees what effects my medicine is having on people, and starting to see the light. I'm trying hard to do what I love for a living. I'd live at work in a hammock with two 10 foot ladies holding me up  My friend in CO could use some good help. I'm down for some funding!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

Week 4 day 1


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2014)

Also quite dig this pic...


----------



## DonPetro (May 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Week 4 day 1
> View attachment 3153519


Those hairs look dangerous!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 16, 2014)

Those are some burly hairs me mate! Where the hell can you find some GG Mendo Montage. Seems like the Mecca of purple...


----------



## roseypeach (May 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Also quite dig this pic...
> View attachment 3153520


How's it goin old friend? Those pics are incredible!! I definitely agree the hairs look wild as hell  hope all is well for you


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 18, 2014)

My friend got 12 inches of snow last week in Co. You'll love it there Gand.


----------



## Javadog (May 18, 2014)

Good luck with the Idiocracy Gadalf.

Very hot out here for a while there. Hoping to start a nice tea soon.

Be well.

JD


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 18, 2014)

Here's my wife's smoke report on some atf I pulled early for a tester. "Tastes like pot........" As she turned her palm up. Thanks for the input babe.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Those are some burly hairs me mate! Where the hell can you find some GG Mendo Montage. Seems like the Mecca of purple...


I saw on the Gage forum they are just getting into the testing phase on some Grape Stomper and Mendo lines, so hang in there it looks like there is one helluva drop cooking, and it will be the one we have all been waiting for. Genuity just dropped Grape Stomper x Grape Stomper Aloha White Widow, going to be an EPIC run to watch...



roseypeach said:


> How's it goin old friend? Those pics are incredible!! I definitely agree the hairs look wild as hell  hope all is well for you


Hi Rosey  Doing well indeed hope all is going super well your side too!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

OH and, +rep for Steel's wife lol...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 19, 2014)

Lol reprimand? She's trying to discourage me from growing. She says stupid shit like she doesn't want our kids to know what pot is. Wtf? There's med stores everywhere and soon to be recreational stores too. Lol


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 19, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Lol reprimand? She's trying to discourage me from growing. She says stupid shit like she doesn't want our kids to know what pot is. Wtf? There's med stores everywhere and soon to be recreational stores too. Lol


Hang in there SH. That's a tough spot to be in.


----------



## roseypeach (May 19, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hi Rosey  Doing well indeed hope all is going super well your side too!


That's great! yeppers, all is well here. Got moved into my moms old house over the weekend. Feels good to be home


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 19, 2014)

Thanks Gand. I don't pay much attention cause I know she's really just being a jerk. Like water off a ducks back.


----------



## Javadog (May 21, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I saw on the Gage forum they are just getting into the testing phase on some Grape Stomper and Mendo lines, so hang in there it looks like there is one helluva drop cooking, and it will be the one we have all been waiting for. Genuity just dropped Grape Stomper x Grape Stomper Aloha White Widow, going to be an EPIC run to watch...


Do give us word Ham....I have the dough to get a few beans this time.

Thanks!

Hoping that this finds you all happy and healthy,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (May 21, 2014)

I don't think I got a straight answer last time I posted here, think I just forgot about it to be honest. 

My first question is, can I get your thoughts on this veg tea? I was thinking about a vegging tea, using 1/2 cup Alfalfa Meal, 1/2 cup EWC, 1/4 cup Kelp Meal, 1 tbsp. Molasses. That's in 4 gallons of water. My soil doesn't have a lot of nutes in it, and I only plan to start feeding when it starts looking like it needs fed.

My second question is, how would you tweak it for flowering?

Other things I have on had are like seabird and bat guanos, rooters mycos, epsom salt, liquid seaweed, ect.

Thanks,
ADT


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 21, 2014)

TSSC has packs of Bodhi Mother's Milk half off.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I don't think I got a straight answer last time I posted here, think I just forgot about it to be honest.
> 
> My first question is, can I get your thoughts on this veg tea? I was thinking about a vegging tea, using 1/2 cup Alfalfa Meal, 1/2 cup EWC, 1/4 cup Kelp Meal, 1 tbsp. Molasses. That's in 4 gallons of water. My soil doesn't have a lot of nutes in it, and I only plan to start feeding when it starts looking like it needs fed.
> 
> ...


 In veg, top dress with EWC should give you all you need. For your tea, drop the kelp, double the EWC and the controversial bit, add a little calmag. Only reason I say that is because I have a feeling your soil is not limed, no gypsum right?... If you can get fish hydrolysate, substitute the alfalfa with two tbs of. Bubble for two days, the 24 hour thing doesn't have me,convinced yet.


----------



## Scroga (May 22, 2014)

No mycos?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2014)

Scroga said:


> No mycos?


Nope, total waste. Just drop some in the bag at transplant, and if you forgot, till the top inch around the edges of the pot and spread a teaspoon or what around and water down. You don't need many spores to get to the roots.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2014)

...and when using mycos, make sure, and absolutely certain, that your product does not contain Trichoderma, which most of them do. Trichoderma has the same benefits to roots but eats fungi, so you will actually end up with an envirnonment free of fungi. OK on one run, sucks in ROLS.


----------



## Scroga (May 22, 2014)

Same for dwc?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2014)

Mycos won't do anything in DWC no... But you will get some badass roots anyway


----------



## Scroga (May 22, 2014)

I don't find my 'winter' tea very effective..is brew time longer for colder temps?


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2014)

Exactly how cold are we talking here? Also, does your soil go cold or are your room temps regulated to stay warm during cold times? I have to be careful here, to me 'cold' is anything under 18 degrees C (64F). We never get snow here, so my cold might still be quite warm for you.
Because my first thought would be that I have not noticed a difference going in to winter myself, but I can ask around for you if nobody else here has a clear answer on that one, just give me an idea exactly how low temps are for your bubble...


----------



## AllDayToker (May 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> In veg, top dress with EWC should give you all you need. For your tea, drop the kelp, double the EWC and the controversial bit, add a little calmag. Only reason I say that is because I have a feeling your soil is not limed, no gypsum right?... If you can get fish hydrolysate, substitute the alfalfa with two tbs of. Bubble for two days, the 24 hour thing doesn't have me,convinced yet.


So pretty much just do a completely new tea? I know you know your stuff but I see a lot of people using alfalfa and kelp in their teas, I don't see the help in telling to replace everything, I apologize in advance if you take offense, I'm not trying to me offensive. You know a lot more then I about teas and organics.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> So pretty much just do a completely new tea? I know you know your stuff but I see a lot of people using alfalfa and kelp in their teas, I don't see the help in telling to replace everything, I apologize in advance if you take offense, I'm not trying to me offensive. You know a lot more then I about teas and organics.



What are you trying to accomplish with this tea ADT? Are you looking to feed the plant (microbes), or inoculate the soil? Did you add quality compost/ewc when you made the soil to begin with?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2014)

Scroga said:


> I don't find my 'winter' tea very effective..is brew time longer for colder temps?


I brew my teas in the basement, on a cement floor. The water temp is too cold due to this, so for a 5 gallon brew I start out with apx 3 gallons of water, and I top it off every 12 hours with a tea-pot full of hot water for the duration of the 48 brew time. This keeps the temp in a more favorable range for microbial multiplication.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> So pretty much just do a completely new tea? I know you know your stuff but I see a lot of people using alfalfa and kelp in their teas, I don't see the help in telling to replace everything, I apologize in advance if you take offense, I'm not trying to me offensive. You know a lot more then I about teas and organics.


No offence taken. Let me give you the reasoning behind my answer: First off, kelp inhibits microbial multiplication. Microbeman has proven this several times over, you need to add 24 hours to allow for microbes to come out of dormancy. Problem is, I noticed that anaerobes have no problem in an aerated tea with kelp. You need some time to beat those bastards down at times.
Secondly, alfalfa makes a pretty weak food stock for your microbes. There are many benefits to an alfalfa tea, but as far as brewing a good microbe-rich nute tea goes, other things will serve you better. Like Fish Hydrolysate. Brew your alfalfa tea as a separate tea and feed once ever two to four weeks, you will see MUCH more benefit. Using it as a food stock in a microbial tea is not doing your tea many favors.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> What are you trying to accomplish with this tea ADT? Are you looking to feed the plant (microbes), or inoculate the soil? Did you add quality compost/ewc when you made the soil to begin with?


Well I was trying to figure out a good microbe & nute tea. I did a lot of reading on kelp and alfalfa and decided to add it to my collection of stuff and try to use it because I rarely use my guano stuff anymore.

My soil does have ewc mixed with it. I think 2-3 cups worth for 10g worth of soil. Trying to build the microbes and feed the plant because I don't know if it's my own personal thoughts but I always thought my plants were weak looking going into flower.



Mad Hamish said:


> No offence taken. Let me give you the reasoning behind my answer: First off, kelp inhibits microbial multiplication. Microbeman has proven this several this over, you need to add 24 hours to allow for microbes to come out of dormancy. Problem is, I noticed that anaerobes have no problem in an aerated tea with kelp. You need some time to beat those bastards down at times.
> Secondly, alfalfa makes a pretty weak food stock for your microbes. There are many benefits to an alfalfa tea, but as far as brewing a good microbe-rich nute tea goes, other things will serve you better. Like Fish Hydrolysate. Brew your alfalfa tea as a separate tea and feed once ever two to four weeks, you will see MUCH more benefit. Using it as a food stock in a microbial tea is not doing your tea many favors.


Alright, so brewing a microbe tea I shouldn't be adding kelp or alfalfa. Make separate teas for those. And can those be used for veg and flower teas or mainly veg?

For the microbe teas, just use ewc and molasses. And is the Fish Hydrolysate the same as that Fish Emulsion stuff? Because I have that.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> No offence taken. Let me give you the reasoning behind my answer: First off, kelp inhibits microbial multiplication. Microbeman has proven this several times over, you need to add 24 hours to allow for microbes to come out of dormancy. Problem is, I noticed that anaerobes have no problem in an aerated tea with kelp. You need some time to beat those bastards down at times.
> Secondly, alfalfa makes a pretty weak food stock for your microbes. There are many benefits to an alfalfa tea, but as far as brewing a good microbe-rich nute tea goes, other things will serve you better. Like Fish Hydrolysate. Brew your alfalfa tea as a separate tea and feed once ever two to four weeks, you will see MUCH more benefit. Using it as a food stock in a microbial tea is not doing your tea many favors.



^THIS^

Brew your nutrient tea (alfalfa, kelp, etc) separate from a compost tea. The only foodstock you need in a compost tea is molasses.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2014)

48 hour brew for a compost tea, 24 hour brew for a nutrient tea.

Per Microbeman


----------



## AllDayToker (May 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> ^THIS^
> 
> Brew your nutrient tea (alfalfa, kelp, etc) separate from a compost tea. The only foodstock you need in a compost tea is molasses.





st0wandgrow said:


> 48 hour brew for a compost tea, 24 hour brew for a nutrient tea.
> 
> Per Microbeman


Alright. Should I be adding the Fish Emulsion with compost tea as well or just molasses. And how often would you suggest feeding those if I'm rebuilding my microbe colony from scratch.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright. Should I be adding the Fish Emulsion with compost tea as well or just molasses. And how often would you suggest feeding those if I'm rebuilding my microbe colony from scratch.


Just molasses. I use fish hydrolysate, but I don't add it to any teas. I tbsp per gallon of water, applied as a straight soil drench. I use it once every couple weeks or so.

You can't over-do compost teas. You could brew one every week if you wish. There will come a point of diminishing returns though...... once your medium is alive with microbes adding more really doesn't move the ball any further down the field ime.


----------



## Below66 (May 22, 2014)

Fish Hydrolysate > Fish Emulsion, but if that's all you have for now... I think it's ok


----------



## AllDayToker (May 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Just molasses. I use fish hydrolysate, but I don't add it to any teas. I tbsp per gallon of water, applied as a straight soil drench. I use it once every couple weeks or so.
> 
> You can't over-do compost teas. You could brew one every week if you wish. There will come a point of diminishing returns though...... once your medium is alive with microbes adding more really doesn't move the ball any further down the field ime.


Thanks for the quick and easy info man. So how does this microbe tea sound; 1 cup ewc, 1tbsp molasses? Couldn't be more simple.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Thanks for the quick and easy info man. So how does this microbe tea sound; 1 cup ewc, 1tbsp molasses? Couldn't be more simple.



As mentioned above, I start out with 3 gallons of water and add warm water throughout the brew to reach my 4-5 gallon mark. I use a cup of compost per gallon of water, and a tbsp of molasses per gallon. This can be altered some. The main thing to keep in mind is that you have sufficient oxygen levels, and a sufficient amount of food stock to support the rapid multiplication of the microbes.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> As mentioned above, I start out with 3 gallons of water and add warm water throughout the brew to reach my 4-5 gallon mark. I use a cup of compost per gallon of water, and a tbsp of molasses per gallon. This can be altered some. The main thing to keep in mind is that you have sufficient oxygen levels, and a sufficient amount of food stock to support the rapid multiplication of the microbes.


Alright. So 4 cups and 4 tbsp won't be too much for 4 gallons of water? Obviously you do it haha, but I've heard people say 2tbsp of molasses max for 5 gallons.

Also, I am running three 20g Whisper Aquarium air pumps, is that sufficient enough for 4 gallons? I know I remember reading somewhere one here someone posting a really good post about the amount of oxygen.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright. So 4 cups and 4 tbsp won't be too much for 4 gallons of water? Obviously you do it haha, but I've heard people say 2tbsp of molasses max for 5 gallons.
> 
> Also, I am running three 20g Whisper Aquarium air pumps, is that sufficient enough for 4 gallons? I know I remember reading somewhere one here someone posting a really good post about the amount of oxygen.



Sounds about right. You can always add more molasses as the brew progresses. Maybe start out with less, and add more if needed. I go by smell. If the brew smells like molasses after 24 hours, I leave it be. If it smells like soil/compost, then that indicates to me that the foodstock has been consumed and I will add a smidge more molasses.

This is the site you want to reference for all things compost teas:

http://www.microbeorganics.com/


----------



## AllDayToker (May 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Sounds about right. You can always add more molasses as the brew progresses. Maybe start out with less, and add more if needed. I go by smell. If the brew smells like molasses after 24 hours, I leave it be. If it smells like soil/compost, then that indicates to me that the foodstock has been consumed and I will add a smidge more molasses.
> 
> This is the site you want to reference for all things compost teas:
> 
> http://www.microbeorganics.com/


Alright awesome, thanks. Yeah I have that page on my favorites, have read it a couples times. I need to start writing things down because I just do not obtain the information very well haha.

And for the nute teas, is kelp, alfalfa, and fish hydro, all I need? I mean I got guanos too but I haven't used them for a while, and they are easy to over do with.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 22, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright awesome, thanks. Yeah I have that page on my favorites, have read it a couples times. I need to start writing things down because I just do not obtain the information very well haha.
> 
> And for the nute teas, is kelp, alfalfa, and fish hydro, all I need? I mean I got guanos too but I haven't used them for a while, and they are easy to over do with.



That would make for a great nutrient tea imo. I go with a 1/4 cup kelp meal, and 3/4 cup alfalfa meal to 4'ish gallons water, bubbled for 24 hours. I use the fish hydro separate, but I don't see any reason why you couldn't add it right in to your tea.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 22, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That would make for a great nutrient tea imo. I go with a 1/4 cup kelp meal, and 3/4 cup alfalfa meal to 4'ish gallons water, bubbled for 24 hours. I use the fish hydro separate, but I don't see any reason why you couldn't add it right in to your tea.


Awesome, looks like I'm set!

Thanks for all the help st0w, I would hope you would see my question, I remember talking to you before you were very helpful. You make it simple haha.


----------



## Scroga (May 22, 2014)

So my ' cold' brew temp is around 20' c lol... my recipe consists of cup of ewc, cup mushroom compost,trichoderma products, mollases...
Scared to use after..I think...I didn't brew long enough, and had an out break...?


----------



## Below66 (May 22, 2014)

speaking of trich, think I remember reading something about trich inhibiting fungal growth, is this true?


----------



## Scroga (May 22, 2014)

Hamish said this a page back..I do recall people saying not to add mycos to a brew as the bennies would out compete them...they become a food source..an expensive one


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 22, 2014)

You guys are wizards at this stuff. Holy crap.


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 22, 2014)

you can pretty much do a perpetual brew, if ya keep dosing with carbs and some minerals, and keep it bubbling. I'd have a 35 gal. batch going for over a month, and it stayed sweet and earthy. I had soldier flies, red worms, and compost going. my best garden, food and medicine.........ever. I even had a gig selling a gallon of it for $8 out of the side yard. organics forever........


----------



## Below66 (May 22, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> you can pretty much do a perpetual brew, if ya keep dosing with carbs and some minerals, and keep it bubbling. I'd have a 35 gal. batch going for over a month, and it stayed sweet and earthy. I had soldier flies, red worms, and compost going. my best garden, food and medicine.........ever. I even had a gig selling a gallon of it for $8 out of the side yard. organics forever........


Preach.


----------



## Scroga (May 22, 2014)

You pullin the piss Gandalf? Lol
can you do a microbial brew perpetualally? Or just your nutrient teas?


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 22, 2014)

Scroga said:


> You pullin the piss Gandalf? Lol
> can you do a microbial brew perpetualally? Or just your nutrient teas?


my worm casting/compost tea. 5 weeks.......fresh, earthy/sweet. the new microbes eat the dead microbes along with the sugar and minerals. some compost and castings in an old stocking, one small jar of unsulfered molsses, and a chunk of mineral block; the deer bait stuff. add molasses about every 5 days, and change out stocking for new one full of fresh castings..........bubble on.....


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (May 22, 2014)

sorry......30 gallons of rain water, in a 35 gallon drum. in the shade. two bubblers


----------



## Javadog (May 22, 2014)

These were a couple of great pages!

I appreciate your all going over it all again.

It helps! :0)

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (May 22, 2014)

Defiantly some awesome and knowledge guys around here, that's for sure. 

Can't wait to show off my plants, show them how right they are.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 22, 2014)

Gods is it good to have this thread ALIVE. Plus rep StOw and ADT!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 23, 2014)

For real. Plus rep to all of you.


----------



## Scroga (May 23, 2014)

Back atcha brotha!


----------



## Scroga (May 23, 2014)

Back atcha brotha!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Gods is it good to have this thread ALIVE. Plus rep StOw and ADT!



We just need that mysterious wizard to start popping in again!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 23, 2014)

Found a local feed shop the other day and decided to swing in. Had a real good conversation with the owner. He said he's been getting a lot of requests from medical marijuana growers to carry certain items. He is currently carrying, or will be carrying soon: bulk kelp meal, bulk alfalfa meal, bulk crab shell meal, rice hulls, pumice, un-hulled barley seed (6 row), wheat grass seeds, alfalfa seeds, etc. SCORE!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 23, 2014)

Grape Stomper BX re-stock at Attitude. Drop is next week, along with some limited stock and new releases including Golden Gage (which I can highly recommend already!)...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 23, 2014)

*- Limited Releases - *

Peacemaker _[Cindy la Pew x Joseph OG] _
Oak Tree _[Purple Kush x Joseph OG] _
Talisman _[Underdawg/Chemdawg OG x Joseph OG]_
Healing Fields _[Cindy la Pew x Freedom Baby] _

*- New Releases -*

Golden Gage _[Golden Goat x Joseph OG] _
Orange Juice _[COOG x Joseph OG]_
Blue in Green _[Super Blue Dream x Freedom Baby]



Orange Juice is going to be EEEPPPIIIIICCCC.... COOG is a dab-strain I have read about too many times...._


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 24, 2014)

I've heard of Blue in Green. I was the only tester I believe. Ha. Pictures.


----------



## Scroga (May 24, 2014)

did i miss the drop? no E S bx


----------



## Javadog (May 24, 2014)

I think that Mad said that one was coming....when exactly may be unclear.

I will have to land on one pack at least, esp if the window fits over the Freebie window. :0)

JD


----------



## Scroga (May 24, 2014)

its just i saw the Starlet Kush available again..i thought that one was out last time i checked...?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 24, 2014)

Harvest time. ATF is so tric'd up a loose trim is fine. Blueberry hill there is no trimming to be done. Just pull the very few leaves, very indica bud structure. One ATF was sensimillia the other is going to give me fits when I get into it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 24, 2014)

Sorry guys it is not the BX... I read wrong on that one...


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 24, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I've heard of Blue in Green. I was the only tester I believe. Ha. Pictures.


One of the most epic runs EVER.


----------



## mycomaster (May 28, 2014)

Ahhh, the organics section! I can smell the worm shit, and back sweat already, LOL! How you boys doin?! I hope everyone is doing good, and growing Good too! Take er easy folks, see you all real soon!
Peace & Love. Myco


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 28, 2014)

Myco I miss and love you so fucking much my brother.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 28, 2014)

You too Gandalf. Time to complete the circle again my friends, my muses...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 28, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> You too Gandalf. Time to complete the circle again my friends, my muses...


I'm here. I check in daily. Just kinda walking around on eggshells as of late due to the ex slinging shit my way. I think about all of you often and am sending out my best wishes. I hope some of you picked up the "Blue in Green" from Gage. Great to see you Myco my brother. A hearty hello to all of my brothers here.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Ahhh, the organics section! I can smell the worm shit, and back sweat already, LOL! How you boys doin?! I hope everyone is doing good, and growing Good too! Take er easy folks, see you all real soon!
> Peace & Love. Myco


Howdy myco! Nice to see you around. Hope you and yours are well


----------



## Javadog (May 28, 2014)

I am still about. 

Making food and smoke and software.

JD


----------



## mycomaster (May 29, 2014)

You guys rock, always feel at home around here! Me, and mine are doing great. Baby's are a real game changer when you have to grow your meds illegally! Finding a suitable house has been exhausting, and expensive. Looks like we might be close, so hopefully the garden isn't far away. I can't wait to get a chance to catch up on some of the reading I have in front of me. You guys kill it with good info on this thread! Take care brothers, good to see you. I'll be around a little bit more hopefully. That is until we move, LOL! Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Scroga (May 29, 2014)

what do you call a dwc grow the uses synthetcs and organics together?


----------



## keysareme (May 29, 2014)

I just extracted some compost tea from the collection tray of my worm bin.

Before I diluted it with filtered water it's pH was in the 5s now it's in the 6s and I have about twice as much.

But the EC, and I am glad I checked it before pouring some over four girls in flower, is 3.2?

Isn't this way to high?

Could I just furthur dilute the compost tea with more filtered water till I get a good EC? And if so what would that EC? Organic Soil. Thanks


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 30, 2014)

Got a little plant growing in a container beside one of my marijuana plants. I top dressed recently and part of that was alfalfa meal, so I assumed that this was an alfalfa seed that sprouted, but after searching google images it doesn't appear to be that. Anyone have any idea what this is?


----------



## DonPetro (May 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Got a little plant growing in a container beside one of my marijuana plants. I top dressed recently and part of that was alfalfa meal, so I assumed that this was an alfalfa seed that sprouted, but after searching google images it doesn't appear to be that. Anyone have any idea what this is?
> 
> View attachment 3166173


Dude, that looks like a tomato seedling, no?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 30, 2014)

After a quicky google I think Don could be right, my first guess was going to be Oak tree. but apparently they don't get the funky leaves till they grow much older.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 30, 2014)

Hey Stow, wanted to thank you again for the refresher course on the teas. Fed my little plants there first microbe tea yesterday and they were all perked up within a few hours.

Now I just need to get the soil established with them.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Got a little plant growing in a container beside one of my marijuana plants. I top dressed recently and part of that was alfalfa meal, so I assumed that this was an alfalfa seed that sprouted, but after searching google images it doesn't appear to be that. Anyone have any idea what this is?
> 
> View attachment 3166173


I think the one on the right is a marijuana plant.  it sure does look like a tomato plant. Good call Don.

ADT.......teas rock.

Keys.......I'm not real good a EC. I know it probably wont help on time but I'll look around. Somewhere in this monster thread there is info on ppm.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 30, 2014)

Now I just need to buy/make myself a worm bin. Finally getting warm outside I can actually get some compost and such going.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 30, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Dude, that looks like a tomato seedling, no?


Fuckin eh DP! You're 100% right. I throw tomatos in to the worm bins, and I use the ewc to lay over the top dress. Good call! I'm gonna grow that mofo out and harvest some tomatos from the flowering room. 




Mr.Head said:


> After a quicky google I think Don could be right, my first guess was going to be Oak tree. but apparently they don't get the funky leaves till they grow much older.


Yezzzzir!




AllDayToker said:


> Hey Stow, wanted to thank you again for the refresher course on the teas. Fed my little plants there first microbe tea yesterday and they were all perked up within a few hours.
> 
> Now I just need to get the soil established with them.


My pleasure ADT. Any time.


[QUOTE="GandalfdaGreen, post: 10553146, member: 589562"*]I think the one on the right is a marijuana plant.*  it sure does look like a tomato plant. Good call Don.

ADT.......teas rock.

Keys.......I'm not real good a EC. I know it probably wont help on time but I'll look around. Somewhere in this monster thread there is info on ppm.[/QUOTE]

Ha!


----------



## Mr.Head (May 30, 2014)

I haven't grown tomatoes in years, I got a little potted one outside this year and touched it yesterday, forgot how bad those things stink lol.


----------



## keysareme (May 30, 2014)

My tomato plants are over 4 feet tall, topped themselves, and are fruiting out green tomatoes right now. They need more room than the 3gallon felt pots they have. One of the coolest plants I have grown.

I fed my girls with the diluted compost tea last night, so we will see how they respond either tonight or in a day or two.

I will be feeding the rest of the diluted compost tea brew to my outdoor fruit/vegetable garden. 

I had to add lots of filtered water to bring the ec and ppms to what I felt was safe, and at least this way I took 1 gallon of compost tea, and turned it into 3, which is cool I guess.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 30, 2014)

keysareme said:


> My tomato plants are over 4 feet tall, topped themselves, and are fruiting out green tomatoes right now. They need more room than the 3gallon felt pots they have. One of the coolest plants I have grown.
> 
> I fed my girls with the diluted compost tea last night, so we will see how they respond either tonight or in a day or two.
> 
> ...


What are you feeding to the worms keys? I've never heard of anyone burning, or otherwise harming a plant with a compost tea unless it turned anaerobic on you. I wouldn't worry about EC/PPM. That's a synthetic thing


----------



## DonPetro (May 30, 2014)

Man, i love the smell of a tomato plant. And i also love growing pepper plants.


----------



## keysareme (May 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> What are you feeding to the worms keys? I've never heard of anyone burning, or otherwise harming a plant with a compost tea unless it turned anaerobic on you. I wouldn't worry about EC/PPM. That's a synthetic thing


Oh, ok this is really good to know. I am feeding them all the remains (skins, whats left of the stalks, the small pieces that I choose not to eat), of my organic fruit and vegetables. Some home grown, and most were from organic farmers from the farmers market.

Also, some of the compost I had picked up from a friend, he had a nice wooden bin that he had built, and in it was doing the same thing as me, but his bin had way more avocados than mine. Lots of worms too, so I guess it was fine.

The worms did get quite a bit of onion skins and kiwi peels in the first try, but I've since stopped doing that. The first tray was completely empty of worms when I had checked, they had eaten everything and all moved up to the next tier which was the first tray of compost I got from my friend. There are two trays of his compost, and I will add the fourth tray and it will be from my own stuff again.

What would make it go anaerobic?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 30, 2014)

keysareme said:


> Oh, ok this is really good to know. I am feeding them all the remains (skins, whats left of the stalks, the small pieces that I choose not to eat), of my organic fruit and vegetables. Some home grown, and most were from organic farmers from the farmers market.
> 
> Also, some of the compost I had picked up from a friend, he had a nice wooden bin that he had built, and in it was doing the same thing as me, but his bin had way more avocados than mine. Lots of worms too, so I guess it was fine.
> 
> ...



If you keep the bin too wet you may invite some anaerobic bacteria ..... but it would have to be pretty extreme.

The EC that was registering would be primarily from the disolved solids in your water. That and perhaps if you were amending the bin with some all purpose organic ferts that would have SRP and/or other minerals. Aside from that there should be very little that would register on a ppm wand. Compost tea is very safe to use. You're not "feeding" the plant anything per se ..... you're just adding billions/trillions of new microbes to your medium that will consume the goodies that you added to the soil and make them plant-available.


----------



## keysareme (May 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> If you keep the bin too wet you may invite some anaerobic bacteria ..... but it would have to be pretty extreme.
> 
> The EC that was registering would be primarily from the disolved solids in your water. That and perhaps if you were amending the bin with some all purpose organic ferts that would have SRP and/or other minerals. Aside from that there should be very little that would register on a ppm wand. Compost tea is very safe to use. You're not "feeding" the plant anything per se ..... you're just adding billions/trillions of new microbes to your medium that will consume the goodies that you added to the soil and make them plant-available.


Hmm, I kept the Bin is slightly moist, as to endure the constant 80 degrees outside.
It did endure some rain in Feb/March and a little in April, but was always under a table or covered.
If the top tier is dry when I check, I guess I've been putting in water to keep it moist.
Could this be causing some stuff to go on?

The compost tower is now inside the kitchen, where the dishwasher used to be. How cool is that, we took the dishwasher out to put the worm bin in! Anyways, an immediate benefit, now the worms can live less stressed because the temperature is 70 degrees inside rather than 80!

I never poured any fertilizer into the compost bin, nor did any water that had any sort of nutrient in it get poured in, it was always filtered waters.

thanks st0w


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 30, 2014)

You'd smell an awful funk coming from the bin if it went anaerobic. If it's in the kitchen and you haven't noticed a stench by now then I think you're fine.


----------



## keysareme (May 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You'd smell an awful funk coming from the bin if it went anaerobic. If it's in the kitchen and you haven't noticed a stench by now then I think you're fine.


Like, awful smell?, not the, beyond amazing smell of organic matter that it usually smells like? Ok, cool. Thanks.
Do I need to let it brew before I feed to my plants next time? Drain it out and put an air pump in it overnight, or is it good to be watered in as is?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 30, 2014)

keysareme said:


> Like, awful smell?, not the, beyond amazing smell of organic matter that it usually smells like? Ok, cool. Thanks.
> Do I need to let it brew before I feed to my plants next time? Drain it out and put an air pump in it overnight, or is it good to be watered in as is?


We're talking leachate here right? Myself, I wouldn't worry about bubbling it, but I can't imagine that you'd have enough to spread around to all of your plants so you would probably have to dilute it to even have enough to bother with.


----------



## keysareme (May 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> We're talking leachate here right? Myself, I wouldn't worry about bubbling it, but I can't imagine that you'd have enough to spread around to all of your plants so you would probably have to dilute it to even have enough to bother with.


Yea, it will most likely need to do its thing and accumulate before I can extract more again? I'm not too sure on the extraction methods, am I supposed to just keep a good balance going in the compost, and that will naturally keep moisture and worm tea brewing in there? Or do I need to run water through it as a way to leech out a tea. 

Or am I supposed to take the composted vermiculture and ewc, and brew that in a bucket? 

thanks man, its really helping me out a lot, to understand this more, and get more efficient


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 30, 2014)

keysareme said:


> Yea, it will most likely need to do its thing and accumulate before I can extract more again? I'm not too sure on the extraction methods, am I supposed to just keep a good balance going in the compost, and that will naturally keep moisture and worm tea brewing in there? Or do I need to run water through it as a way to leech out a tea.
> 
> Or am I supposed to take the composted vermiculture and ewc, and brew that in a bucket?
> 
> thanks man, its really helping me out a lot, to understand this more, and get more efficient


If you keep proper moisture in the bin there shouldn't be much runoff. Not enough to really use as a tea anyway. What you want to do is take some castings, maybe 2-4 cups and add that to a 5 gallon bucket of water with a good pump and a foodstock (molasses) and bubble that for 36-48 hours. That's where you'll really benefit your plants with the infusion of microbes.


----------



## keysareme (May 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> If you keep proper moisture in the bin there shouldn't be much runoff. Not enough to really use as a tea anyway. What you want to do is take some castings, maybe 2-4 cups and add that to a 5 gallon bucket of water with a good pump and a foodstock (molasses) and bubble that for 36-48 hours. That's where you'll really benefit your plants with the infusion of microbes.


Ok, that is what I felt would be better. I will take castings from the first two trays and make a brew with that. I have a pump from a cloner I am not using, will that work? Also, how about using Organic Raw Coconut Sugar, the nutrient contents on this stuff is amazing. I can post what's in it. I will update post with it.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 31, 2014)

keysareme said:


> Ok, that is what I felt would be better. I will take castings from the first two trays and make a brew with that. I have a pump from a cloner I am not using, will that work? Also, how about using Organic Raw Coconut Sugar, the nutrient contents on this stuff is amazing. I can post what's in it. I will update post with it.


I'd listen to everything st0w says. He's beyond on top of his game.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 31, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if this is a good design for a worm bin? Looking to do something myself that is pretty much as cheap as possible. I would love to buy one of those nice bins with the trays but can't do that right now.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a good design for a worm bin? Looking to do something myself that is pretty much as cheap as possible. I would love to buy one of those nice bins with the trays but can't do that right now.


That's fine ADT. As long as you have plenty of air flow you're good. I just cut out the middle of my lid and duct taped some screen from an old door over it.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's fine ADT. As long as you have plenty of air flow you're good. I just cut out the middle of my lid and duct taped some screen from an old door over it.
> 
> View attachment 3167562


Oh well that'll make things easier haha. All that drillin'.

Do you put that spout on yours at all?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2014)

No spout. I keep plenty of new bedding and lots of old/dry leaves in there to sop up excess moisture


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> No spout. I keep plenty of new bedding and lots of old/dry leaves in there to sop up excess moisture


Alright, cool. Think I'll go out and pick up a tote tomorrow.

Should I go and order those red worms, or are the night crawlers from the backyard good enough?

Been doing some reading, think I got a good understanding of all of it.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 1, 2014)

The night-crawlers are "earth movers" where you want "shit eaters".

Order some red wigglers, bred for this purpose.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 1, 2014)

Alright, cool.

Reds it is!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jun 1, 2014)

If uncle jims get your order in today. They only ship on mondays to ensure healthy worms are delivered.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 1, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> If uncle jims get your order in today. They only ship on mondays to ensure healthy worms are delivered.


Good to know. I was looking at those.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2014)

Javadog said:


> The night-crawlers are "earth movers" where you want "shit eaters".
> 
> Order some red wigglers, bred for this purpose.
> 
> ...





Steelheader3430 said:


> If uncle jims get your order in today. They only ship on mondays to ensure healthy worms are delivered.


Great info fellas! 




AllDayToker said:


> Good to know. I was looking at those.


How many square feet of soil are you working with all together? To give you an idea, I've got around 20-24 cf in rotation at any given time, and I need 3 bins to (barely) keep up. Each bin started with 1,000 worms. Point being, order more worms than you anticipate using. You can never have too much worm shit, and worms are so cheap compared to what they turn out. They will pay you back a thousand-fold over the long haul. If I could give them a day off every week I would.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 1, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Great info fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm working with a tote that is 19" long, 14" wide, and 13" deep. So like 2 cf.

Damn I wish I knew more worms wouldn't hurt. I read somewhere that less was better so I just went ahead a order the 250 pack. I plan on buying some castings soon anyways so I have time for them to multiple or possibly buy more in a month or two.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jun 1, 2014)

When I put my bin together I built it to keep the worms happy. And realized i put too much peat in there for good harvesting of castings. So I spread it out on a recently seeded part of my lawn and the grass went crazy. Also they hated the newspaper at first and tried to escape. I pulled it and spread leaves and they've been happy ever since. The homegrown castings really do seem superior to store bought. Even though the bagged stuff looks great. Order another 1000 ADT, 25O Ain't much at all.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jun 1, 2014)

By the way this was a great show. A little scaled down from the trailer your about to enjoy but lots of fun.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 1, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> When I put my bin together I built it to keep the worms happy. And realized i put too much peat in there for good harvesting of castings. So I spread it out on a recently seeded part of my lawn and the grass went crazy. Also they hated the newspaper at first and tried to escape. I pulled it and spread leaves and they've been happy ever since. The homegrown castings really do seem superior to store bought. Even though the bagged stuff looks great. Order another 1000 ADT, 25O Ain't much at all.


Alright thanks for the info. I got a bunch of leaves/cardboard/newspaper ready for bedding for them, and starting to gather scraps and such.

Well I might not be able to order more worms for a few weeks, but I'll get some more as soon as I can..


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 1, 2014)

Got another question on the worm bin, sorry haha. 

Do any of you add the branches/stems from your plants? I figured if I cut them up in small like 1in in length, that would alright?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 2, 2014)

Great stuff. I love it.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jun 2, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Great stuff. I love it.


The midget wrestling? Damn right.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 3, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> The midget wrestling? Damn right.


That is exactly what I was referring to.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 3, 2014)

I know I'm a bit late on this thread.. I know nothing about teas.. I currently use a modified ebb&flow system/dwc. Do teas work in hydro as well?


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 3, 2014)

Haven't heard of anyone doing straight teas and hydro.

I know I'm not the first thats going to try to put a drip irrigation system with teas working with it with my soil. So I guess it might be consider semi-hydro. I guess a step between soil and hempy buckets.


----------



## Scroga (Jun 3, 2014)

teas are a great additive to a dwc setup!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 3, 2014)

I have not grown hydro yet, but I have read, often, that lactobacillus teas are great for making white roots in hydro setups.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 4, 2014)

I've recently been looking into an NFT organic hydro system. I want to get off dirt. It's too messy for the house every time I go to transplant I have to clean the room and it's supposed to be stealth, not very stealthy with 2 totes full of dirt in the middle of the room 

The thing is I don't want to go buy a bunch of bottle nutrients I got a bunch of organic soil amendments, I just have to do some more reading on how to make a safe nutrient solution for the plants. 

I don't know if I will go through with it or not, I got a couple months coming up that I'm shutting the grow down. So lots of reading time and time to tinker with the set up. I got a couple moms I will be keeping for the summer, that way I have at least some knowledge of the plant before I try something completely new.

Thinking a 2 tube six site NFT would fit perfect in my small closet and allow me to still have room for a couple soil girls while I learn. Might even start off with some veggies, just to try it out. I've seen a system where they used a soil/soiless mix on the top three inches of the pot where they applied teas then the rest of the hydro system was pure water this seems interesting but it also seems like its going to have a lot of issues with blockages from soil and teas getting into the system. They say the top three inches of roots are the roots specialized for nutrient uptake while the lower roots are better at water uptake. They say in the article it's easier then normal hydro, it seems super complicate to me 

There's always something exciting and new to try. I'm sure when I get closer to a decision the guys on here can shed some light. I know Hamish was speaking of going back to hydro as well.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 4, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> I know I'm a bit late on this thread.. I know nothing about teas.. I currently use a modified ebb&flow system/dwc. Do teas work in hydro as well?


One of the best growers i have ever seen, Genuity, has used teas in hydro with the most unreal of results. I have run teas once through an ebb and flow system and it worked well for me.


----------



## Deusracing (Jun 4, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> One of the best growers i have ever seen, Genuity, has used teas in hydro with the most unreal of results. I have run teas once through an ebb and flow system and it worked well for me.


Maybe if someone has time they can explain how and what to use. or i suppose i can look it up.. thanks guys.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 4, 2014)

Here is a link to where I asked Genuity about it and his explanations... Easy as pie man.

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2147&start=30

Anyhow, some of the gear from this test run. Gage brings the fire. They really do. Hard to grow anybody else's gear once you get used to this level of dankness...


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 4, 2014)

Going to have to get my some Gage genetics someday... Some really great looking stuff all the time.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 4, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Here is a link to where I asked Genuity about it and his explanations... Easy as pie man.
> 
> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=2147&start=30
> 
> Anyhow, some of the gear from this test run. Gage brings the fire. They really do. Hard to grow anybody else's gear once you get used to this level of dankness...


So beautiful Hamish. Good Lord. Again and again you prove you're the man. I love it.


----------



## Scroga (Jun 4, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I've recently been looking into an NFT organic hydro system. I want to get off dirt. It's too messy for the house every time I go to transplant I have to clean the room and it's supposed to be stealth, not very stealthy with 2 totes full of dirt in the middle of the room
> 
> The thing is I don't want to go buy a bunch of bottle nutrients I got a bunch of organic soil amendments, I just have to do some more reading on how to make a safe nutrient solution for the plants.
> 
> ...


if you innocculate with roots excellurator in the beginning, ive found you can throw all sorts of organics at your plants (dwc)


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 5, 2014)

My red wigglers came in today. Let the vermicomposting commence.


----------



## SouthernSoil* (Jun 5, 2014)

Very interesting information ! thank you gandalf and everybody : ), i got to page 20 but im still reading ! Mad Hamish i see you from ZA bro ! Those buds look amazing ! I was wondering if you have compiled a Organic Soil or Soiless mix with the limited amendments here in ZA ? Ive been compiling a list of what amendments are available although i was wondering if you have come accross any good local organic mixes ? Much Respect, you people really know your shit and just those first 20 pages blew my mind. Peace & Respect !


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 6, 2014)

SouthernSoil* said:


> Very interesting information ! thank you gandalf and everybody : ), i got to page 20 but im still reading ! Mad Hamish i see you from ZA bro ! Those buds look amazing ! I was wondering if you have compiled a Organic Soil or Soiless mix with the limited amendments here in ZA ? Ive been compiling a list of what amendments are available although i was wondering if you have come accross any good local organic mixes ? Much Respect, you people really know your shit and just those first 20 pages blew my mind. Peace & Respect !


Of course bud! Shoot me a PM for details on suppliers etc. But I am kickin' AMENDMENT FREE my brother  Saffa style, ons fokken weet van iets reg doen sonder al die onnodige kak lol lol lol....


----------



## SouthernSoil* (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you bud ! Really appreciated! Unfortunately this new account doesnt allow me to like or pm until 25 posts but ill be posting up until i can pm you man ! Respect bro!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 6, 2014)

LOL... well you found your way straight to this thread so I think I know who you are anyhow  You like your Diesels don't you hehehehehe....


----------



## SouthernSoil* (Jun 6, 2014)

Aweh !!! Haha i love all bud bro ! Been collecting strains from "indoor" sometimes the indoor i get here comes with seeds my favourite must be the super lemon kush, lemon haze, mango kush, exodus cheese , i have some feminized - kandy kush , the church , jack flash i bought. Also got one chemdog seed. Wud really dig to see the outcomes as the seeds must definitely be a bit different to what i smoked.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 6, 2014)

SouthernSoil* said:


> Aweh !!! Haha i love all bud bro ! Been collecting strains from "indoor" sometimes the indoor i get here comes with seeds my favourite must be the super lemon kush, lemon haze, mango kush, exodus cheese , i have some feminized - kandy kush , the church , jack flash i bought. Also got one chemdog seed. Wud really dig to see the outcomes as the seeds must definitely be a bit different to what i smoked.


Hahahaha man for a while I thought you were my old partner in crime rocking up to the thread. Well now it is a pleasure running into another Saffa right here on this thread of all places lol...

You have some good beans to play with, it is all about the phenotypes and what you hang on to to keep in the end. 

Tell those amateurs running the herm factories you are about to kick their bud in the nuts lol... Don't plant bag-seed from indoor crops. It is usually either a hermaphrodite flower, or slow male. Neither are something you want as part of the genetic background to your crop. Stick to the stuff you paid your hard-earned money for, you will be really happy you did. 

Anyway, as far as amendments go, which area are you in? I can tell you where to go and who to phone in the Cape area only, availability is pretty regional you will be amazed. If anywhere close to CT I can help out though,


----------



## SouthernSoil* (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you for your kind help bro ! Lol ive been on the forums for a few years, got some help biilding my cab etc , choosing the right equipment but yeah ran into problems getting a place. 

Will keep away from the collected bagseed ! So u think the guy was making a hermie factory ? Haha i was charged ridiculously for bud with seeds ! And he asked me to keep them for him ! 

Bro im dying to move to CT trust me i dont like gauteng man ! I cud order online i guess though, thank you and respect ! 
Ps. Dont wanna hijack this thread lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 6, 2014)

No such thing, all the info is good info. Been thinking of opening a little organic web store. But damn man, you can find anything in Joburg lol... It is all about knowing the trade names here. Usually same as Aus. What is it you are still missing?...


----------



## SouthernSoil* (Jun 6, 2014)

Sounds like a plan bro, a place where you can source all the organic amendments needed, one shop with a nice variety, im probably going to visit like 8 shops before i gather all i need here in this place man.

Im struggling with these things at the moment bro : 

Crustacean Meal
Cant source Neem meal anywhere ( will use neem oil ) 
Good Fish Meal 
Little weary about the GMO Alfalfa meal, not to sure how many organic sources i can find.
I do however know that the Bird feed shops sell Sea Shells, could they be any good crushed up ? 

Im just a little confused on how to mix and substitute the stuff i dont have according to the mixes i have seen.

I am pretty much finished with compiling a list with all the amendments i have gathered around the country.

Some of the stuff i can find is however another problem because of bulk. 

Finding it a challenge, not only because of how rare it is but also because im a little unsure of the quality unless its Certified Organic.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 6, 2014)

OK I can help you a lot here... Firstly, you really don't need any of that. If you have a high income and you don't mind growing at high cost then go for it. I left out all those things from my mixes, no substitutions needed.
All you need to worry about is maybe oyster shell if you want to live without dolomite lime, but I leave that out too.
Focus on structure and humic material. One third aeration, one third Supaflora, one third compost. The higher quality your compost, the better your bud.
Screw amendments, get your worm farm going ASAP. This is the single mist valuable tool a city gardener can ever have. With one of those at hand, you just need the peat and perlite. Get to know the All Purpose Tea and you are set for perfect health.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> OK I can help you a lot here... Firstly, you really don't need any of that. If you have a high income and you don't mind growing at high cost then go for it. I left out all those things from my mixes, no substitutions needed.
> All you need to worry about is maybe oyster shell if you want to live without dolomite lime, but I leave that out too.
> Focus on structure and humic material. One third aeration, one third Supaflora, one third compost. The higher quality your compost, the better your bud.
> Screw amendments, get your worm farm going ASAP. This is the single mist valuable tool a city gardener can ever have. With one of those at hand, you just need the peat and perlite. Get to know the All Purpose Tea and you are set for perfect health.




Hamish is the man. I'd listen to him and then some. The All Purpose Tea is insane. Yummy.


----------



## JRTokin (Jun 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Firstly, you really don't need any of that. If you have a high income and you don't mind growing at high cost then go for it


yep kind of my reasoning for moving away from hydro 50$ a bottle snake oil, couldnt agree more



Mad Hamish said:


> Get to know the All Purpose Tea and you are set for perfect health.


by all purpose tea i take it you mean ewc, molasses , kelp meal , rock dust , fish hyrol? Or this could also be kept simpler 
like ewc and molasses?


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> OK I can help you a lot here... Firstly, you really don't need any of that. If you have a high income and you don't mind growing at high cost then go for it. I left out all those things from my mixes, no substitutions needed.
> All you need to worry about is maybe oyster shell if you want to live without dolomite lime, but I leave that out too.
> Focus on structure and humic material. One third aeration, one third Supaflora, one third compost. The higher quality your compost, the better your bud.
> Screw amendments, get your worm farm going ASAP. This is the single mist valuable tool a city gardener can ever have. With one of those at hand, you just need the peat and perlite. Get to know the All Purpose Tea and you are set for perfect health.


What is supaflora and can you expand a little more on your soil mix and recycling/composting system? Would love to use a minimalist type of grow system. Thanks in advance, hamish.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> OK I can help you a lot here... Firstly, you really don't need any of that. If you have a high income and you don't mind growing at high cost then go for it. I left out all those things from my mixes, no substitutions needed.
> All you need to worry about is maybe oyster shell if you want to live without dolomite lime, but I leave that out too.
> Focus on structure and humic material. One third aeration, one third Supaflora, one third compost. The higher quality your compost, the better your bud.
> Screw amendments, get your worm farm going ASAP. This is the single mist valuable tool a city gardener can ever have. With one of those at hand, you just need the peat and perlite. Get to know the All Purpose Tea and you are set for perfect health.



What is the all purpose tea? Wouldn't that include kelp meal, alfalfa meal, etc? If so, he would need to buy those items anyway ..... so then it just becomes a matter of which you prefer: Amending a soil with those ingredients, or brewing a bunch of teas with those ingredients.


----------



## SouthernSoil* (Jun 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> OK I can help you a lot here... Firstly, you really don't need any of that. If you have a high income and you don't mind growing at high cost then go for it. I left out all those things from my mixes, no substitutions needed.
> All you need to worry about is maybe oyster shell if you want to live without dolomite lime, but I leave that out too.
> Focus on structure and humic material. One third aeration, one third Supaflora, one third compost. The higher quality your compost, the better your bud.
> Screw amendments, get your worm farm going ASAP. This is the single mist valuable tool a city gardener can ever have. With one of those at hand, you just need the peat and perlite. Get to know the All Purpose Tea and you are set for perfect health.


Many many thanks Mad Hamish, really appreciate the help bro. I realise now that you dont need 20 different amendments to make a good soil and grow professionally like you do & thinking in the long run your mix is really perfect for me.

Oyster shell will not be a problem, cheap & easily sourceable atleast. 

Your 100% right though, i could spend the money on a worm farm & really get my moneys worth in the long run, ive been looking into the worm boxes, really keen although unsure if ill move soon, really wouldnt want to disturb the worms too much but otherwise i totally agree that its a real golden tool in the garden.

Ive got a few sources of different compost here although im going to ask locals around for the best source : ) Cant wait to bubble up some All purpose tea bro, read about them alot but have never made some, Much Respect & a very kind Thank you bro !

Gandalf it sounds too yummy & Hamish you are the man ! Cannot thank you enough for the simple yet very helpful advice !

Stow&grow no doubt man, i have a few amendments i can source as in Alfalfa,Kelp,Gypsum,Zeolite,Trace minerals,Inoculants, bat guano etc. From what i see it would be better to feed them tea's as you giving the roots more oxygen as apposed to just watering ? Probably other benefits involved aswell that i cannot mention ? Peace : )


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 7, 2014)

StOw, I tweaked it to a South African version, and fortunately kelp and molasses we can get from the corner store here, not the meals but as per Microbeman I leave kelp out of brews. I forgot to mention about alfalfa, we call it Lucerne which is actually a higher N source than alfalfa. We get the little blocks I forgot the name though, but finding dry to crush down is no problem. Ask at pet stores.
The All Purpose Nute Tea MH tweak is as such:
one cup EWC
2 tbs Blackstrap Molasses
quarter tsp calmag if a coco based soil, I leave it out for sphagnum mixes (Supaflora us the trade name for Canadian peat here)
2 tbs fish hysrolysate
2tsp Rapid Raiser (organic chicken shit fert)
bubble 24 hrs
add 50ml Lacto B Serum
bubble final,24 hrs.

There are endless variations possible to thus, but it is enough to prevent or treat all the nute defs I have run in to.

This run I have only fed once. Third generation ROLS. Kicking so much ass.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 7, 2014)

whoops, forgot to mention, Southern Soil that tea is brewed in 5 litres of water. If you convert from American Relative measures you will see my teas are a little more dilute than the 3.8 litre American Relative measures. I found them too potent so I use the same tsp and tbs measures to a 5l amount. males tweaking very accurate going over to metric.


----------



## SouthernSoil* (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow awesome mix bro, so i take it the kelp is a little overkill with all the other amendments added ? The lucerne ive found in block form is used to feed horses also known as ( Lucerne Chaff ) from what ive seen. 

Really exciting just looking at this tea ! Much respect man.

So i take it ill leave out the Calmag bro.
Bio-bizz Fish mix should do the job then ? 
Rapid raiser will not be a problem & ive found some lacto b serum supplier so all good : )
Bro one last question, do you think its worth it adding the oyster shell powder to the soil or tea's ? 


"There are endless variations possible to thus, but it is enough to prevent or treat all the nute defs I have run in to.

This run I have only fed once. Third generation ROLS. Kicking so much ass." 

Mad Hamish,Today at 8:14 AM

Perfectly said !!!  Just what im looking for bro, legend ! Thank you x10 man.

Will definitely stick to the 5 litre method. I can already smell the tea ! 

I was like  now im like . Bless you my friend !


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 9, 2014)

It will take a while, but all the hair splitting on amendments can be found on this thread... Kelp inhibits microbial multiplication. Have you read Teaming with Microbes?...


----------



## SouthernSoil* (Jun 10, 2014)

I will be reading through this forum bro, just want to get a soil going so while im reading i have a plant growing : ) 

That is something i didnt know bro, ill be keeping the kelp out of the Tea then, ive got teaming with microbes on a pdf but i really want to buy the real book. Thank You bro !


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 13, 2014)

SouthernSoil* said:


> Wow awesome mix bro, so i take it the kelp is a little overkill with all the other amendments added ? The lucerne ive found in block form is used to feed horses also known as ( Lucerne Chaff ) from what ive seen.
> 
> Really exciting just looking at this tea ! Much respect man.
> 
> ...


Avoid the BioBizz stuff if possible. Way over-priced and not the best on the market out here. For fish emultion, go for Seagro, it is cold processed and thick as can be, the BioBizz is this thin weird fishy liquid, not my favorite. Keep an eye out for Biogro products, they have the Neem oil, Pyrol, organic PK boosts, beetroot extract etc etc... They import good shit.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 13, 2014)

I have to say this: Triple root-canal on Tuesday, my face is still looking and feeling quite mangled. NO reefer helps for this. Latvian Vodka. Yeah baby. Makes pain it's little bitch. They should give you little tubes with that stuff that makes your cheeks melt off for when you get home. Or just a lollipop laced with the stuff to suck on. What is that stuff called anyway? Seriously, it would sell like a mofo in lollipop form. Botox has NOTHING on dental anesthetics.


----------



## Below66 (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh man best of luck ham! I I am a bitch when it comes to dentist.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 13, 2014)

My gag reflex is dangerous IMO. Good luck Bro.


----------



## SouthernSoil* (Jun 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Avoid the BioBizz stuff if possible. Way over-priced and not the best on the market out here. For fish emultion, go for Seagro, it is cold processed and thick as can be, the BioBizz is this thin weird fishy liquid, not my favorite. Keep an eye out for Biogro products, they have the Neem oil, Pyrol, organic PK boosts, beetroot extract etc etc... They import good shit.


Thanks bro, Ive seen the sea gro around, ive also come across a person who does a 50/50 mix of fish hydrolysate and fish emulsion not sure how good it is although it will be much simpler to get the seagro : ) Bio gro have some cool stuff indeed bro ! 

Hope the pain has subsided shit bro a root canal must be intense ! are there no alternatives for such situations bro ?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, you can pull it out, pretty much only alternative.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 16, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have to say this: Triple root-canal on Tuesday, my face is still looking and feeling quite mangled. NO reefer helps for this. Latvian Vodka. Yeah baby. Makes pain it's little bitch. They should give you little tubes with that stuff that makes your cheeks melt off for when you get home. Or just a lollipop laced with the stuff to suck on. What is that stuff called anyway? Seriously, it would sell like a mofo in lollipop form. Botox has NOTHING on dental anesthetics.


Holy crap bro. Never trust a man who puts his hands in your mouth. A root canal. Triple canals. I'm guessing it was a molar. I feel for you. I hate dentists. Bastards. Are you on antibiotics? You are in my thoughts. Good grief.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 17, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Holy crap bro. Never trust a man who puts his hands in your mouth. A root canal. Triple canals. I'm guessing it was a molar. I feel for you. I hate dentists. Bastards. Are you on antibiotics? You are in my thoughts. Good grief.


Funny as hell, the surgeon taught me new composting methods while working lol... The man is an artist though, this molar is in better condition than ever before. I think the worst part was the anesthetic really, injecting onto bone always makes a lump from hell.
We can use more composting canna loving surgeons around here


----------



## SouthernSoil* (Jun 17, 2014)

Atleast he made the experience easier to bare with bro ! Dude yeah i was just asking cause ive come across articles considering root canals and they can be dangerous, i had tiny mercury fillings & only got them out about 3 years ago, about the time i started waking up lol. Bro i wanted to ask what do you use for aeration in your mix btw ? Peace !


----------



## hyroot (Jun 17, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Funny as hell, the surgeon taught me new composting methods while working lol... The man is an artist though, this molar is in better condition than ever before. I think the worst part was the anesthetic really, injecting onto bone always makes a lump from hell.
> We can use more composting canna loving surgeons around here



i had dental work 2 weeks ago. I had a molar extracted and soon getting replaced with a venner. Ironically Yesterday I chipped the bottom of a front tooth while flossing.... I'm going in tomorrow to get it fixed. I feel like I'm falling apart. I agree with the lump from ansthetic. He had to shoot me up so many times. He was beginning to get frustrated. My jaw and gums were not numbing.. I told the dental surgeon prior that may happen.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2014)

SouthernSoil* said:


> Atleast he made the experience easier to bare with bro ! Dude yeah i was just asking cause ive come across articles considering root canals and they can be dangerous, i had tiny mercury fillings & only got them out about 3 years ago, about the time i started waking up lol. Bro i wanted to ask what do you use for aeration in your mix btw ? Peace !


I am reminded of when my Dentist pointed out, in regard to the materials
that traditional fillings are made of, that there were only two places that he
could legally place these materials....one was in my mouth, the other was an
official, designated toxic materials container that he was required to keep.

JD


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jun 17, 2014)

I had 3 wisdom and the second molar on the bottom jaw removed at the same time. My boss at the time cancelled our dental plan and we only had a couple weeks to do this, so my wife got put to sleep and her wisdom taken out. The dentist warned that the roots are straddling the nerve and there might be some numbness that wont go away. I asked snidely if she would still be able to talk hahaha. He looked at me like I was an idiot. I had to stay awake to drive us home afterward. 1 1/2 hours into the first extraction he said I should be asleep. Never again. My brother goes to Mexico, cheaper and lots of good drugs.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 18, 2014)

Holy Crap! My wisdom tooth and molars that were removed took all of a minute. SHLUNK! Pulled out. No pain afterwards. It was actually quite relieving. Actual surgery for that sound intense.

Never heard of dental work under general anesthetic. Only one friend with MS had to have all her teeth replaced, that was under general.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> my wife got put to sleep and her wisdom taken out. The dentist warned that the roots are straddling the nerve and there might be some numbness that wont go away. I asked snidely if she would still be able to talk hahaha. He looked at me like I was an idiot.


LMAO!! Well played Steel!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 18, 2014)

If you guys only knew the truth. Hahaha.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2014)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> If you guys only knew the truth. Hahaha.


Gand! How are you bro?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 18, 2014)

I had surgery on my neck today, first time going under. Fucking weird times. Now I got a 2 foot tub hooked up to a vacuum pump hooked up to my neck until morning.

A year later I finally got this damn thing fixed.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear of the discomfort. Get well soon Mr. H.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 19, 2014)

All the best with that Mr Head! My thoughts are with you, that sounds pretty horrible. 

Anyhow, something to torture you with Gandalf... We need to get you kickin'...







Golden Gage. Amazing girls.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 19, 2014)

im actually doing OK, thanks for the well wishes guys. Not nearly as beat up as I thought I'd be a little soarness but that's it. 

Tube got taken out this morning so I'll be back to normal in no time. figured i'd be out for at least 3 weeks but I'll probably be back to normal in 1.

Just waiting on the pathologist now to tell me what the fuck this growth was I've been carrying around for over a year


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 19, 2014)

That is FANTASTIC news. No matter how you cut it, still sounds pretty horrible from this end. I find there is enough prescription meds to deal with pain etc, it is how being sick messes with your head that sucks the most. Hope it is all forgotten soon enough...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice lookin plant Hamish. Hope it all works out well Mr. H. I had one wisdom out in my early twenties. No problem. Crunch, squeak squeak done. After chewing on them another 10 years they really set in and it's a different story. I need to go back in. Fuck that. Still trying to make progress on buying a house. 1 hour and 40 min each way to work and home is really getting old.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 21, 2014)

' Intrepid Traveler knows no bounds! The Intrepid Traveler travels at the speed of thought!'

Bet the Pranksters never had a commute like that when they dreamed that up lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Jun 23, 2014)

Just added another pump to my tea brew bucket. I have three 40 gallon whisper aquarium pumps, and one 20 gallon whisper aquarium pump.

That's not too much is it? It's really moving around the water now!

I just do 4 gallon brews at a time.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 25, 2014)

Jesus That's a lot of pumps for a 4 gallon mix :0 I was going to use one whisper 40 on a 5 gallon bucket and assumed that was enough, maybe someone can recommend a good quiet high power pump, I can't have a pump shaking my whole house like my last one 

I got all my soil and amendments tonight, soil starts getting mixed up as I start to feel a bit better. New pots going to use those clone trays. Got my drip system almost done, need some new aquarium 1/4" line to get it done. So in a month or two I'm going to be back up and going. Much higher quality soil this year I think, should be good.

The local big boxes are going hard for organics this year, got a organic flower box basically a bunch of ammendments, some foliar seaweed spray. I'm set for another year, the best damn part of doing this whole organic thing is I do this in the summer and bing bam boom I'm sorted for the year for soil. Just brew up some teas and I'm golden. I can even be lazy and do water only if I want  Teas definitely help making the girls shine. Only thing that sucks is I thought this box had neem meal in it and it doesn't  But bugs aren't really a problem for me so I should be good. *famous last words lol.

Learned a lot more over the course of this last year, time to apply it and see the benefits. Going hard this year got some pollen chucking plans and a tonne of seeds to burn through.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

I can tell you how to make anything quiet... Sound proofing is not cheap but it is the only real solution. Made some good money consulting in the field, you need to quiet something down send me a PM. Rubber feet on vibrating appliances like pumps make a world of difference. You can also get acoustic isolation pads. They go under speakers in recording rooms to tame resonance, which is more your problem than actual volume or SPL.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jun 29, 2014)

I recently started making tea's thanks to this thread and others and all I have to say is this shit may be the best piece of info that I have stumbled upon. Huge buds and better yield after using the tea its insane


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 29, 2014)

ganjaman87 said:


> I recently started making tea's thanks to this thread and others and all I have to say is this shit may be the best piece of info that I have stumbled upon. Huge buds and better yield after using the tea its insane


What tea did you go with ganjaman?


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jun 29, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> What tea did you go with ganjaman?


I basically just made my own. its not as good as some of the recipe's in the thread though. I used 1 cup worm castings, 1/2 cup jamaican Bat guano, and 1/4 cup mexican bat guano. Also added some Advanced nutrients Nirvana and Humbolt honey ES. I've only brewed a few batches so far just playing around with ratios to see what works best. Later I will buy more stuff to add to the recipe but so far so good! I grew out chem 91 from seed before using the tea and harvested 4oz dry. I started using the tea on the chem 91 clones which were WAY smaller than the mother plant at around 8 weeks flowering. Buds were significantly bigger and I only yielded 8 grams less than the original even though the clones were smaller. Buds got so huge some of them got mold which has NEVER happened haha. Im thinking I could have gotten atleast 7 oz from the original plant had I used the Tea on it. I'm sold man this shit is awesome


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey organic heads, looking for some assistance I found this product and have created a thread about its application

https://www.rollitup.org/t/src-minerals.836170/

Would love your guys input.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 3, 2014)

Checking in.


----------



## amnesiahaze15 (Aug 5, 2014)

Heys guys, just wanted to know if anyone knew what post the actual tea recipes are? A lot of pages in here! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 5, 2014)

That is actually a fair question....can a thread have a "header"?

Ours ought to have a list of critical post's URLs....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2014)

First 10 pages have most of the nute teas and alfalfa tea etc


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2014)

I have them saved to disk. LOL

Good to see you about Ham.

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah I got a bit bored with posers and legal growers and their hang ups. Tried to get myself banned but the mods are Canadian, too nice to ban. Round two... FIGHT! At least I made it clear that social status is no priority of mine, and my allergies to bullshit flare up easily.
So I have been happily chilling with grown ups on grown up forums.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 6, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yeah I got a bit bored with posers and legal growers and their hang ups. Tried to get myself banned but the mods are Canadian, too nice to ban. Round two... FIGHT! At least I made it clear that social status is no priority of mine, and my allergies to bullshit flare up easily.
> So I have been happily chilling with grown ups on grown up forums.


tell them hockey and molson are the nascar and coors light of canada and that you don't care for jelly donuts


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 7, 2014)

You can make tea out of anything apparently. what do you have and what is the condition of said substance?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> my allergies to bullshit flare up easily.


You stating that someone chucking pollen in their basement with a male that they found in a pack of seeds is using "stolen intellectual property". Shameful according to you.

Bullshit like that?

You must make your allergies flare up often Hammy.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 9, 2014)

Wanna hear some bullshit? I was talking to this big fat liar I know, and he said his buddy created a strain thats 60% thc. The dispensaries won't carry it cause its too strong, but he would sell me some for $6.00 a gram.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 10, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Wanna hear some bullshit? I was talking to this big fat liar I know, and he said his buddy created a strain thats 60% thc. The dispensaries won't carry it cause its too strong, but he would sell me some for $6.00 a gram.


Fucking hilarious!

What sort of rock-candy / sand-castle plant would 60% even look like?!?

JD


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 18, 2014)

WTF?! I can hear crickets in here. I hope everyone is well, and just busy in the garden! I finally got mine up, and running again. Harvested my first plant in way too long on the 16th, Christmas bud, LOL! Take care everyone Peace & Love.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey Myco. I'm still around. I keep an eye for alerts. I just up potted my babies now that I've gotten all moved in to the new house. It sure feels good to be growing again. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey Myco! Most of us are still around, just less frequently and more for shits and giggles than anything serious about herb. Yup just doing the usual thing, got such a neat rhythm going now I hardly ever feel like there is any news anyway. The few tests I am running are stress tests so not exactly what you do a thread about it might get naaaaassstttyyyy lol, but high hopes for most of them to handle summer with minimal stress. Good to see you around bud, hope the garden is kicking!


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 21, 2014)

Man is it good to hear from you guys! Im glad you're moved, and growing again Steel. The stress of losing your garden sucks, and then setting it all back up, and getting it dialed back in sucks too. Then the meds come, and you're happy again, LOL! 
Hamish, what's up brother?! I like your style, stress testing, huh? Makes a lot of sense in your environment. Has anybody seen Gandalf lately?
I've been busy setting up my garden, but it's smaller scale then what I first thought I was gonna do. Im running my 600W, with my two led panels flanking it. That allows me to have 6-8 ladies in rotation depending on size. 
I hope to catch up more very soon. Gotta go for now, baby woke up. Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice to hear from you all.

I am head-down, working in the Salt Mines again, but hope
springs eternal for a nice grow. 

Take care and have a Nice Holiday All!

JD


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 21, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Man is it good to hear from you guys! Im glad you're moved, and growing again Steel. The stress of losing your garden sucks, and then setting it all back up, and getting it dialed back in sucks too. Then the meds come, and you're happy again, LOL!
> Hamish, what's up brother?! I like your style, stress testing, huh? Makes a lot of sense in your environment. Has anybody seen Gandalf lately?
> I've been busy setting up my garden, but it's smaller scale then what I first thought I was gonna do. Im running my 600W, with my two led panels flanking it. That allows me to have 6-8 ladies in rotation depending on size.
> I hope to catch up more very soon. Gotta go for now, baby woke up. Peace & Love, Myco.


Howdy Myco. Nice to hear that your garden is rockin again! 

Congrats on the lil bambino! The holidays are so nice having kids around.

I've wondered about Gandalf often too. Hope he's doing OK....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 22, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Man is it good to hear from you guys! Im glad you're moved, and growing again Steel. The stress of losing your garden sucks, and then setting it all back up, and getting it dialed back in sucks too. Then the meds come, and you're happy again, LOL!
> Hamish, what's up brother?! I like your style, stress testing, huh? Makes a lot of sense in your environment. Has anybody seen Gandalf lately?
> I've been busy setting up my garden, but it's smaller scale then what I first thought I was gonna do. Im running my 600W, with my two led panels flanking it. That allows me to have 6-8 ladies in rotation depending on size.
> I hope to catch up more very soon. Gotta go for now, baby woke up. Peace & Love, Myco.


lol well the stress tests are the only way to keep going mate, outdoors this year didn't happen and i can't have nothing going on I will go nuts... So we will be seeing you around a bit more eh? Also missing Gand big time


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks Stow. She's been an eye opening experience so far, can't wait to see what the future holds.
Sorry to hear about your outdoor season bro, that sucks! I'd love some of the info you pull from your tests, sounds pretty interesting actually. Yea, I'm gonna be around more for now on hopefully. Things got a little asshole crazy for a bit, but it seems the storm has passed, LOL! 
Hopen the holidays are jolly for everyone, I have 3 plants to trim
Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 23, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Thanks Stow. She's been an eye opening experience so far, can't wait to see what the future holds.
> Sorry to hear about your outdoor season bro, that sucks! I'd love some of the info you pull from your tests, sounds pretty interesting actually. Yea, I'm gonna be around more for now on hopefully. Things got a little asshole crazy for a bit, but it seems the storm has passed, LOL!
> Hopen the holidays are jolly for everyone, I have 3 plants to trim
> Peace & Love, Myco.


Most of the info I got so far goes as such : Gage gear tends to kick your balls in while melting your face with sweetie flavors. Bodhi gear grows like crazy mofos and will put down an elephant. You tend to forget what it tastes like while you are smoking it. Some herm issues with the one DeadlyG cross but other than that all good hybrids lol. One of my pics made it on to the Giant Steps breeder pack, and the High flyer pic on the tude is also mine so that was pretty cool to accomplish. Both epic crosses. Found a phenotype I call Zombie Balls in a test pack from Bodhi, the Dank Sinatra remix, flowers in 55 days, purple sunburst fade, unreal potency brother and I mean it I cant finish a joint and it is the only weed ever I can say that for. Pretty badass. Its been a fantastic gig bro. When you are ready let me know


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Damn, sounds like you've been busy as always. That Dank Sinatra sounds pretty bad ass. Congrats on getting your photos used on a breeders pack, and a seed bank description. That's killer work right there bro! I can't even start to imagine the bank of Dank you have, LOL. Zombie Balls huh? That sounds like a hell of an interesting pheno! 
I'm finally caught up in my garden, and get to cruise for a week I'm thinkin. I'm so sick of trimming, but it's done for a bit, and I can enjoy the results soon enough. I have tons of trim curing for oil, and other concentrates! 
I hope everyone had a great Christmas, and has a stellar New Year! Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 29, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> Damn, sounds like you've been busy as always. That Dank Sinatra sounds pretty bad ass. Congrats on getting your photos used on a breeders pack, and a seed bank description. That's killer work right there bro! I can't even start to imagine the bank of Dank you have, LOL. Zombie Balls huh? That sounds like a hell of an interesting pheno!
> I'm finally caught up in my garden, and get to cruise for a week I'm thinkin. I'm so sick of trimming, but it's done for a bit, and I can enjoy the results soon enough. I have tons of trim curing for oil, and other concentrates!
> I hope everyone had a great Christmas, and has a stellar New Year! Peace & Love, Myco.


I don't get tired of showing her off. Feast your eyes and eat your heart out


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't even know what to say!! 'Holly Shit' comes to mind, LOL! Thats a fine looking plant bro! I bet she tastes really good. 
I really missed having Dank in my life, life is just better with proper meds. I'll try to get a pic or two up if I can figure it out with my phone, computer finally died on me.
Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 31, 2014)

mycomaster said:


> I don't even know what to say!! 'Holly Shit' comes to mind, LOL! Thats a fine looking plant bro! I bet she tastes really good.
> I really missed having Dank in my life, life is just better with proper meds. I'll try to get a pic or two up if I can figure it out with my phone, computer finally died on me.
> Peace & Love, Myco.


same here I am being dragged onto Android kicking and screaming. Another big reason I am not doing much on line. Checking out PC options but I am more inclined to saving a bit and getting a MONSTER of a machine hehehehehe...


----------



## mycomaster (Jan 2, 2015)

Smart phones are alright, but even the best ones just aren't computers really.
That Zombie Balls really is a beautiful plant brother, amazing pheno! I'm gonna have to step my game up, LOL! I have a ton of soil cooking, and after that it's all ROLS. I missed all this so much!
Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 2, 2015)

mycomaster said:


> Smart phones are alright, but even the best ones just aren't computers really.
> That Zombie Balls really is a beautiful plant brother, amazing pheno! I'm gonna have to step my game up, LOL! I have a ton of soil cooking, and after that it's all ROLS. I missed all this so much!
> Peace & Love, Myco.


Gimme a shout if you want to do a little pheno hunt yourself my brother


----------



## May11th (Feb 26, 2015)

Buuump


----------



## Javadog (Feb 26, 2015)

Good call May...



Hoping that all are well,

JD


----------



## hyroot (Feb 26, 2015)

I forgot about this thread. It died off sort of.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 26, 2015)

I am sure that it is still being looked up Hy.

The fact that there are no new posts might suggest that
it answers the visitor's questions. :0)

Rock on!

JD


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 26, 2015)

kinda sucks half of the info is gone since they redid the site a while back, this thread was 600+ pages. Think that kind of killed it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah and all the albums with pocs went missing so many posts are a little empty now too :/ Anyway, no Gandalf no tea thread...


----------



## Javadog (Feb 26, 2015)

He is missed.


----------



## May11th (Feb 26, 2015)

Where did he go?


----------



## May11th (Feb 27, 2015)

Hope all is well. I hope red is still around. Damn we use to have fun.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 27, 2015)

isn't Gandalf in Mass or Maine ? He's probably snowed in and the internet froze over there. Lol so.... People disappear from riu for a while and eventually return. Right May?

Red is still around he pm'd me the other day. We had a little convo. He stopped growing for a min. He just started back up. Other personal issues too.


----------



## May11th (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh very true, yeah I slowed down this summer, big time, but had a great yr, ready to chat with my bros again. I finally visited Colorado and had a blast, tried a ton of stuff and even took my ol lady, drove there and back and smoked on some outdoor bluedream all the way there. I think I may move there sometime soon.


----------



## May11th (Feb 27, 2015)

I still been watching your YouTube while I was away, I wish I had your lighting.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 27, 2015)

May11th said:


> I still been watching your YouTube while I was away, I wish I had your lighting.


I haven't done a video in a while.. I have new batch and lights going. So I recorded one earlier. I haven't gotten around to editing. New video will be up in the next couple days.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey gang. Finally got to building a grow room in the garage. 8x6. Quite the learning experience. Unfortunately even though my soil was complete I was showing deficiencies in veg so I started feeding dynagro. Now they're happy again but I'm disappointed after all the work I've done. I can't stress these girls into covering themselves with manners again so in went the nutes.


----------



## May11th (Mar 3, 2015)

So what's everyone running now? I've had a few good runs with bluedream so keeping it around, I have some mendo purps, and God bud this round, also pure g13. 

Just lost my favorite girl, was a purple sativa carmelo, and purple bc blueberry, the girl was short, had big tight Nugs, loved nutes and finished in 7-8 weeks and smoke is just delicious, very hashy tasting but smells of cheese and menthol, the high can sometimes give you a headache and only last 1.5hrs , someday I will grow this bitch again. Soma lavender mixed with a dj short blueberry maybe.....


----------



## hyroot (Mar 3, 2015)

9lb hammer, quantum kush, locomotion, sour tsunami x querkle, L.A. Con, jaki, jurple, pre 98 bubba, cherry pie, animal cookies, marrionberry kush, white nightmare, shangri-la, Mt.Rainier, mint chocolate chip, dark side of the moon, and beach bum.

I got untouched seed packs of deadhead og, evil intentions, ac/dc, kobain kush, guard dawg, ripped bubba, grape lime ricky, oaxaca x querkle, and a bunch more strains made by @Mohican. Tophat


----------



## Javadog (Mar 3, 2015)

I am running SnowLAnd, Cole Train, Sour Kosher, 
Apollo 13 BX, Qrazy Quake, Jake's Dream, Holy
Grail Kush, and many more. :0)

Your lost girl sounded lovely. Good luck in finding her again.

JD


----------



## May11th (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow guys, those are some stuff I want to grow Someday, I sampled some cherry pie from the clinic in Colorado and loved it, had 0 conplaints, 9 out of 10 bud, gf loved it so much I got laid lol

Also tried Bruce banner, not the #3 but it was very very good, taste of chemdog and actually relaxes you just right not overdoing it where nothing can get done.

Also tried super lemon haze, tange kush, sour tangie, flo, agent orange, chocolate kush, deathstar.

I was pretty shocked that my home meds from Ohio are just as good as the ones they sell in Colorado dispensaris, I brought some fire bluedream hoping I would try it with someone but didnt.

Anyways back to work I guess, just smoked some wet dreams, suppose to feel uplifting , I call bullshit. Later yall


----------



## foreverflyhi (Mar 3, 2015)

May11th said:


> Wow guys, those are some stuff I want to grow Someday, I sampled some cherry pie from the clinic in Colorado and loved it, had 0 conplaints, 9 out of 10 bud, gf loved it so much I got laid lol
> 
> Also tried Bruce banner, not the #3 but it was very very good, taste of chemdog and actually relaxes you just right not overdoing it where nothing can get done.
> 
> ...


wet dream is a san diego strain, I remember it uplifting.
bluedream x OB haze


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

May11th said:


> Also tried Bruce banner, not the #3 but it was very very good, taste of chemdog and actually relaxes you just right not overdoing it where nothing can get done.


I'm supposed to be getting a cut of that real soon (#3). It's supposed to lean towards the OG side of the cross. Bruce Banner #5 (I think) tastes more like the strawberry diesel.... which would be right up my alley.


----------



## May11th (Mar 4, 2015)

Stow, I'll suck your dick for that clone lol jk.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 4, 2015)

May11th said:


> Stow, I'll suck your dick for that clone lol jk.


Must be a good one.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Must be a good one.


May was just looking for an excuse


----------



## May11th (Mar 4, 2015)

Right lol its a great one actually, and mr.head, don't judge me lol jk jk. 

it's a awesome smoke


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2015)

The name alone has had me wanting to smoke on that strain for years


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> May was just looking for an excuse


Haha!


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> May was just looking for an excuse


Haha 
What's the parentage of that strain?


st0wandgrow said:


> Haha!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Haha
> What's the parentage of that strain?


OG Kush x Strawberry Diesel


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 4, 2015)

May11th said:


> So what's everyone running now? I've had a few good runs with bluedream so keeping it around, I have some mendo purps, and God bud this round, also pure g13.
> 
> Just lost my favorite girl, was a purple sativa carmelo, and purple bc blueberry, the girl was short, had big tight Nugs, loved nutes and finished in 7-8 weeks and smoke is just delicious, very hashy tasting but smells of cheese and menthol, the high can sometimes give you a headache and only last 1.5hrs , someday I will grow this bitch again. Soma lavender mixed with a dj short blueberry maybe.....


i'm running the bluedream, double dream, gorilla glue#4, jack herer, purple paralysis, sugarpunch, jackberry X mad scientist (sannie freebie), girl scout cookie, jack skellington, joe rogan, 9#hammer, mango kush, anesthesia, tangie, annnnnd I know i'm missing a few...
annnd yes, I know I have a problem.
the ones that I've ruled as keepers are the bluedream, doubledream, gorilla glue#4, jack herer, one of the purple paralyisis phenos, and the JB X MS freebie.
haven't ran the skellington, rogan, 9#, or tangie yet.
shit i'm sober and I KNOW i'm forgetting a few..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> i'm running the bluedream, double dream, gorilla glue#4, jack herer, purple paralysis, sugarpunch, jackberry X mad scientist (sannie freebie), girl scout cookie, jack skellington, joe rogan, 9#hammer, mango kush, anesthesia, tangie, annnnnd I know i'm missing a few...
> annnd yes, I know I have a problem.
> the ones that I've ruled as keepers are the bluedream, doubledream, gorilla glue#4, jack herer, one of the purple paralyisis phenos, and the JB X MS freebie.
> haven't ran the skellington, rogan, 9#, or tangie yet.
> shit i'm sober and I KNOW i'm forgetting a few..


Anesthesia from Breeders Choice/Sannies Shop?

How is that Grease? It's been on my shopping list for a while


----------



## May11th (Mar 4, 2015)

damn. all of you guys and your kickass genetics, fuck off lol jk but I envy you honestly, I can't get my hands on anything here and to scared to interact in the real world, I just don't want to land behind bars , especially when full legalization is coming. 

When that time comes I'm going crazy , hoping I have ten grand sitting around for all the all star strain you guys listed. 

I can say tangie is just so delicious, I'm excited to see that girl.


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 4, 2015)

Well...i got some thyme and rosemary going. Straight dank! You guys are making me drool with all those crazy strains.


May11th said:


> damn. all of you guys and your kickass genetics, fuck off lol jk but I envy you honestly, I can't get my hands on anything here and to scared to interact in the real world, I just don't want to land behind bars , especially when full legalization is coming.
> 
> When that time comes I'm going crazy , hoping I have ten grand sitting around for all the all star strain you guys listed.
> 
> I can say tangie is just so delicious, I'm excited to see that girl.


May...are you in the states or canada? If you don't mind my asking.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 4, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anesthesia from Breeders Choice/Sannies Shop?
> 
> How is that Grease? It's been on my shopping list for a while


from breeders choice, its alright, I got it from a member here, and it is doing ok, but is yielding less than what I like, and that was the complaint from the other guy too.
I still have probably about another month until it's done, but it's not anywhere near as impressive as my others.
maybe the smoke will be killer but it probably won't get me much more than maybe 2 oz in a 12 gal smartpot.
I normally get waay more than that.
Who knows for sure though, I'll know for sure in about a month, I've had strains that are "late-bloomers" and don't look like much until the end.
But damn dude.. compared to the DHN stuff i'm running, the gorilla glue and the double dream in particular... the seeded strains aren't even close to the clone only.
Although the purple paralysis.... that is an impressive sativa, I have three diff phenos and this one is a good one. Not purple though.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 4, 2015)

May11th said:


> damn. all of you guys and your kickass genetics, fuck off lol jk but I envy you honestly, I can't get my hands on anything here and to scared to interact in the real world, I just don't want to land behind bars , especially when full legalization is coming.
> 
> When that time comes I'm going crazy , hoping I have ten grand sitting around for all the all star strain you guys listed.
> 
> I can say tangie is just so delicious, I'm excited to see that girl.


stick around the forums enough and you probably will find some guys near you, and then you can pool your genetics together.
get your minds out of the gutter gentlemen.... pool your genetics together..... sheesh.


----------



## May11th (Mar 4, 2015)

The United states of amarijuana, I wish I was in a legal state, unfortunately I'm in ohio, not far from Michigan , I may move there but kind of just seeing how this yr plays out


----------



## Javadog (Mar 4, 2015)

I have to want that too May...The Hulk was always my favorite. :0)

Green Power!

JD


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 4, 2015)

greasemonkeymann said:


> from breeders choice, its alright, I got it from a member here, and it is doing ok, but is yielding less than what I like, and that was the complaint from the other guy too.
> I still have probably about another month until it's done, but it's not anywhere near as impressive as my others.
> maybe the smoke will be killer but it probably won't get me much more than maybe 2 oz in a 12 gal smartpot.
> I normally get waay more than that.
> ...


Huh. Might cross that one off the list.

Man you're making me excited to grow Gorilla Glue. I had what turned out to be a fake cut... but I'm getting an authentic one soon....



May11th said:


> The United states of amarijuana, I wish I was in a legal state, unfortunately I'm in ohio, not far from Michigan , I may move there but kind of just seeing how this yr plays out


I live in Michigan. Drive yer ass on up here!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 4, 2015)

Ha ha ha Now You're Talking.

I just met, and laid strong genetics on, several friends from RIU.

JD


----------



## May11th (Mar 4, 2015)

Stow- do you ever go to the cups or anything? it would be sweet to meet you and red and whoever else would be down. 

I've learned so much from you guys and I can't ever thank you enough, if we ever hung out in person , it'll be epically hilarious I'm sure.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 5, 2015)

May11th said:


> Stow- do you ever go to the cups or anything? it would be sweet to meet you and red and whoever else would be down.
> 
> I've learned so much from you guys and I can't ever thank you enough, if we ever hung out in person , it'll be epically hilarious I'm sure.


I haven't gone to the Michigan cup yet. Honestly the city that they have it in is kind of a shit hole. I'm kicking around the idea of going this year though. August 22, and 23 FYI

I don't think it would be much fun for you though May. Well, it might be fun but you would be restricted to the non smoking areas. Only people with medical cards can be in the smoking areas. I suppose you could stand on the other side of the fence and I could blow smoke in your direction?


----------



## May11th (Mar 5, 2015)

Lmao rIght, let's hope there is no wind that day. That sucks, but atleast I could enjoy the atmosphere. I live in a area where ppl don't understand it's medical purposes. He'll I just came out to my parents aboUT me using it, everything they had to say against cannabis was all propaganda them been listening to for years, didnt tell them I grow a bit but they Dont need to know that lol my mom would flip.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I haven't gone to the Michigan cup yet. Honestly the city that they have it in is kind of a shit hole. I'm kicking around the idea of going this year though. August 22, and 23 FYI
> 
> I don't think it would be much fun for you though May. Well, it might be fun but you would be restricted to the non smoking areas. Only people with medical cards can be in the smoking areas. I suppose you could stand on the other side of the fence and I could blow smoke in your direction?


.the city they have the SoCal cup is a ghetto shit hole too ... san Bernardino. I won't go there ever except for the cup. Its q pretty bad city. Lots of crime and shootings


----------



## Javadog (Mar 6, 2015)

That is the plain, sad truth. A rough patch, it is.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm still growing the bodhi gear I have. The fuzz and blue berry hill. I found another bbh covered in pollen sacks. (Culled that fucker). Just like last time except it's not my fault this time. Hopefully it's just the one and not the rest. I need some new genetics. But it's hard to chose something. There's so much out there. I also popped some sunshine daydream red sent me.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> May was just looking for an excuse





May11th said:


> Stow, I'll suck your dick for that clone lol jk.


----------



## anzohaze (Mar 6, 2015)

I agree trying to find good quality genetics to produce top shelf shit in am illegal state sucks. All you can do is by seeds from the Internet And pop a few at a time as I cant safely pop 100+ pheno hunting. Etc. I have no way in hell getting half of what yall get


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for teaching me how to grow fat organic nugs homies! Owe most of it to this thread right here.
BB Fireballs.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 8, 2015)

Building another batch of soil for the greenhouse. Not gonna be shy with the amendments either. Even though I had to feed my girls bottled nutes I'm still going organic (as it's all I really know) thanks to my gang here on Gandalfs thread. Unfortunately the worm castings I bought were septic. Gotta return those.


----------



## May11th (Mar 8, 2015)

Right on, I'm about to make 500 gals of outdoor soil, I want to try my hand at a 200 gal smartpot grow. Then some 20s.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 8, 2015)

My soil is going on the sixth run now and still getting better. ROLS FTW.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey guys I walked out in the back yard and found there's shit loads of mycelium in the leaf litter. What is the best way to propagate it? Should I throw this in with a simple compost tea?
Edit. I think it's mycelium. If it's something else like leaf mold let me know.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2015)

That might be a fruiting species...that sort of root-like growth....


----------



## May11th (Mar 11, 2015)

Hell I'm not sure but looks great!

so I'm growing 8 plants right Now-3 weeks old, 5 mendocino purps, 2 phenos-1 super Indica, 1 Indica hybrid looking, 4 positive to be female , 1 is looking like balls may appear, not sure on who the parents are but I'm liking this strain so far.

The 3 god buds look super simular and I switch to a 600 watt hps to try to get them to stretch and branch but these girls barely branch , trex baby arm Branches, the smell is great from stems though , very lemony/skunk/chem, I'm excited to grow this round, especially after the past round w my finicky sativas, these Indicas are dainty eaters and I can't wait to smoke them!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 30, 2015)

Got my ggg cornerstone and golden gage from herbies today. On hamishs a advice. Poppin 5 of each. Just hoping for something stable. I got some ssdd seeds a friend made. Probably not going to flower the plants from seed just clones as I've been told they tend to be less prone to intersexing that way. I'm sick of it. 
I know we all have to pay our dues but damn. 10 out of 10 females throwing rugby balls and bananas. Seeding my shit. The feeling of defeat is fuckin lame. No more they get the ax. 
Later dicks.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 30, 2015)

My Sharksbreath popped nanners....I might have stressed 
it somewhat though (got very dry) so I will try it again.

Take care, and enjoy the Gage!

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 31, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Got my ggg cornerstone and golden gage from herbies today. On hamishs a advice. Poppin 5 of each. Just hoping for something stable. I got some ssdd seeds a friend made. Probably not going to flower the plants from seed just clones as I've been told they tend to be less prone to intersexing that way. I'm sick of it.
> I know we all have to pay our dues but damn. 10 out of 10 females throwing rugby balls and bananas. Seeding my shit. The feeling of defeat is fuckin lame. No more they get the ax.
> Later dicks.


There has to be a small yet persistent problem there brother... I had some bad runs a few years ago, ended up sitting in the flower room for an hour after lights out till I eventually found this pinprick light leak from my ceiling of all places. Strange shit can happen, that was a roof tile with a crack that happened to sit just right above another small crack in ceiling board. As you can imagine, I damn near gave up.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm considering trying different soil until I can get mine tested. Maybe something's wrong with mine. Going to talk with some organic farmers/soil, tea, amendment store owners today. I can't have this anymore.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 31, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I'm considering trying different soil until I can get mine tested. Maybe something's wrong with mine. Going to talk with some organic farmers/soil, tea, amendment store owners today. I can't have this anymore.


My last batch was too N hot, pretty sure that's what made my GSC testers from Bodhi herm out like crazy. All 4 plants were balls and pistils from top to bottom had to chop them all sadly. I threw another bag of organic potting soil on top and mixed and hopefully that chills it out a bit. Seems like the new plants in it are a litttle more happy and not clawing so much.

I got a fireballs from the Breeders Boutique bred by @genuity it's in the same mix that made the GSC's herm and is LOVING it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 31, 2015)

Fireballs (Fire Alien Kush X Cherry Puff) 

 
N-tox on my Love Triangle, seems to have got a little better compared to a couple weeks ago, the GSC testers were showing way worse signs then this gal


Synergy Hot soil loving it too. This gal is 12/12 from seed in a 2gallon.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 31, 2015)

Using a home tester my N is quite high too. No clawing or other signs of N toxicity. Just a cal mg def during veg which I fixed. The fuzz are fading now about 6 weeks into flower but bbh are still a deep green mostly. Well the fan leaves anyway. The smaller leaves are fading and dropping. I might re test and add some coco to this soil.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 31, 2015)

Well looks like its time to eat my words. After building my grow room and a couple tubes of black silicone it was light tight. But after settling and what not I got some dandys. Grow and learn. This will be a weekly check for me now.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 1, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Well looks like its time to eat my words. After building my grow room and a couple tubes of black silicone it was light tight. But after settling and what not I got some dandys. Grow and learn. This will be a weekly check for me now.


You need to check all your seals with each change of season especially silicone... stuff is expensive but I now use silicone tape instead, or heavy duty aluminium tape. Nothing screws with aliminium tape.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2015)

I got metal tape for my ducting. I molds wonderfully too.

Good to see you poking about Ham.

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 2, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I got metal tape for my ducting. I molds wonderfully too.
> 
> Good to see you poking about Ham.
> 
> JD


Been lurking on your thread mate... you need a medal for the pace at which you go through new genetics lol. Some winners in there.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 2, 2015)

How about the color from that Cole Train? Such a deep red....

I am happy to know that you are about. Good luck!

JD


----------



## mycomaster (Apr 15, 2015)

Glad to see you guys still kicking around!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 15, 2015)

mycomaster said:


> Glad to see you guys still kicking around!


Said the guy who just disappeared off the site  miss you around bro


----------



## hyroot (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Fireballs (Fire Alien Kush X Cherry Puff)
> 
> View attachment 3384879
> N-tox on my Love Triangle, seems to have got a little better compared to a couple weeks ago, the GSC testers were showing way worse signs then this gal
> ...



my fireballs doesn't like much n either. When transplanted into a 2 gal. It didn't like the soil. It was too hot. The leaves flared up and taco'd. Eventually it got better. It seems real sensitive to nitrogen.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2015)

hyroot said:


> my fireballs doesn't like much n either. When transplanted into a 2 gal. It didn't like the soil. It was too hot. The leaves flared up and taco'd. Eventually it got better. It seems real sensitive to nitrogen.


I LOVE plants like this! Just keep running the cuts in the same soil and each run just gets better and better. Nothing but compost needed. I have only one light feeder around and I really appreciate her for it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 16, 2015)

hyroot said:


> my fireballs doesn't like much n either. When transplanted into a 2 gal. It didn't like the soil. It was too hot. The leaves flared up and taco'd. Eventually it got better. It seems real sensitive to nitrogen.


She's some great smoke. Lovely stuff, enjoying her quite a bit. Got a nice pheno with a lock of funk to her.


----------



## mycomaster (Apr 18, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Said the guy who just disappeared off the site  miss you around bro


I'm always lurking in the shadows! It's almost 4/20 WooHoo!!


----------



## mycomaster (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 4/20 boys! Keep it safe, and smoke till your eyes cross!
Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey guys, how ya been? Just wanted to chime in, and say 'Hey'. Trying to keep the garden cool, and the girls happy. Had to switch out the mars hydro 1600, and put my 600w ballast back in service. It's easier to directly exhaust the hood than have a 780w led panel dispersing heat everywhere, DUH!
I have some Sour Blueberry, CSSH, Iced Grapefruit, skunk X White Widow, Sage n Sour, Critical Jack Herer, W.O.S. Amnesia, and I just started to soak 3 Blue Satellite regs. Working on my lineup. 
I hope all is well with you boys, chime in if you get some time, it would be great to here from you!
Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 7, 2015)

mycomaster said:


> Hey guys, how ya been? Just wanted to chime in, and say 'Hey'. Trying to keep the garden cool, and the girls happy. Had to switch out the mars hydro 1600, and put my 600w ballast back in service. It's easier to directly exhaust the hood than have a 780w led panel dispersing heat everywhere, DUH!
> I have some Sour Blueberry, CSSH, Iced Grapefruit, skunk X White Widow, Sage n Sour, Critical Jack Herer, W.O.S. Amnesia, and I just started to soak 3 Blue Satellite regs. Working on my lineup.
> I hope all is well with you boys, chime in if you get some time, it would be great to here from you!
> Peace & Love, Myco


Howdy Myco... good to hear from you! Sounds like a nice lineup you got going.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey Stow, good to hear from you! I know my lineup is modest in accommodations, but its working for me. I forgot to mention my Critical Hog from THseeds, puffin on that now. 
You guys should watch hash church every Sunday, it's a great program. Lookup Bubbleman on youtube. I love to puff a little drysift, and get as much of the show in that I can.
We need to breathe some life back in to this thread, all concerned deserve it! I'm gonna put forth effort to do just that, let's see what we can do.
I'll post a pic or two tomorrow, see everyone then. 
Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for the Thread-Wake. This is one of my favorites. :0)

I am currently totally messing up my first RDWCs but 
am also enjoying the learning process. 

Take care all!

JD


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 8, 2015)

I hope this pic loads! 
You boys would think I'm a sadist if you new of all the women I've abused, and tortured. It's all a learning process, just as long as you're paying attention, and learning. 
Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 9, 2015)

Greetings everyone. Here is my Critical Super Silver Haze. She's a great little lady, excellent vigor, and nice structure. This is my first run with her, I took 5 clones, I knew in veg I wanted to keep her around.
Enjoy your day, and smoke a phatty! Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 11, 2015)

mycomaster said:


> Greetings everyone. Here is my Critical Super Silver Haze. She's a great little lady, excellent vigor, and nice structure. This is my first run with her, I took 5 clones, I knew in veg I wanted to keep her around.
> Enjoy your day, and smoke a phatty! Peace & Love, Myco. View attachment 3456426


Hell yeah now I am in a mood to throw up some pics too!! Tent full of Bodhi at the moment and I don't see a change any time soon. I have three BEAST phenos of Gage's CherryAK x Joseph, I will be begging them to release these I ran the stress tests for them and no complaints!! Still a humble little rig I have to let go of a mum or two to save some room for a coming bean pop but I am content  At least my ex isn't going all gangster like I feared she is cool and won't mess with the rig.


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 11, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hell yeah now I am in a mood to throw up some pics too!! Tent full of Bodhi at the moment and I don't see a change any time soon. I have three BEAST phenos of Gage's CherryAK x Joseph, I will be begging them to release these I ran the stress tests for them and no complaints!! Still a humble little rig I have to let go of a mum or two to save some room for a coming bean pop but I am content  At least my ex isn't going all gangster like I feared she is cool and won't mess with the rig.


Please do post some pics...its been a minute.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 12, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Please do post some pics...its been a minute.


I went to get a few but it will have to wait a little till I can pull some finished girls out. Not running a test tent at the mo so it is wash out central and I am too lazy to go unplug ballasts till eventually I can block enough light lol


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey gang. I'm running ggg cornerstone and golden gage on hamishs recommendation. Mainlining and cleaning lower growth. Also some ssdd beans a friend sent me. Popped some freebies. Delicious seeds critical sensi star and royal queen critical. Both feminized.
Culled all my bodhi bbh. Hopefully the fuzz mother will run solid. She's the beast in the back. Started as a bowl sized flower cutting that revegged and just went apeshit. Today I'm building shelves and cleaning the garage. Building a bubble cloner using nerf darts as I can't keep conditions right with plugs.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 13, 2015)

My worm tea percolator! Three 25 gallon containers stacked each with worm populations into the tens of thousands, they work through a tier in four weeks or what. Bottom tier is an empty with a tap. When I do need microbial teas I simply pour the amount of water I need in the top and get the goodness out the bottom. FRESH. No bubbles needed.   Standard way of doing in South Africa really. The castings go for soil mixes only.


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 13, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> My worm tea percolator! Three 25 gallon containers stacked each with worm populations into the tens of thousands, they work through a tier in four weeks or what. Bottom tier is an empty with a tap. When I do need microbial teas I simply pour the amount of water I need in the top and get the goodness out the bottom. FRESH. No bubbles needed. View attachment 3458667 View attachment 3458670 Standard way of doing in South Africa really. The castings go for soil mixes only.


Wow...thats genius!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 14, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> Wow...thats genius!


Stephan will ship you a five tier 350 gallon farm for I would guess around 150 USD. Takes a year or what to build population to a composting MACHINE like I have here (that's not even all the tiers in the pic still working up to having them ALL full lol) they work through their bedding so fast I keep huge stores of aged horse manure. http://www.globalworming.co.za


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 14, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Stephan will ship you a five tier 350 gallon farm for I would guess around 150 USD. Takes a year or what to build population to a composting MACHINE like I have here (that's not even all the tiers in the pic still working up to having them ALL full lol) they work through their bedding so fast I keep huge stores of aged horse manure. http://www.globalworming.co.za


Ah yes...i find they love some aged manure for bedding/food. I give them plenty from my organically raised cattle.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice to see ya Steelheader. I think you're gonna like that critical cross from delicious seeds, I've found them to be some tasty, potent meds. Your plants are looking tight, and right bro.
Hey Hamish, nice worm galaxy, LOL! That's pretty genius bro, gonna have to work something like that out for myself. 
It seems this thread has a will to live. I'll post an updated pic tomorrow. Peace & Love peoples, Myco.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Myco! I picked up a 1000 watt magnetic setup today and ran the electrical into the attic. I'll get that finished up and make better use of my flower room. $99 for the whole system. I like the bullet proof factor of having a magnetic around. And I'm not a wealthy guy. Dude sure was pushin the bottled nutes on me. "You need to add a flower booster" "you'll never keep up with hydro". There's more to what we're doing than yield.


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 15, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Thanks Myco! I picked up a 1000 watt magnetic setup today and ran the electrical into the attic. I'll get that finished up and make better use of my flower room. $99 for the whole system. I like the bullet proof factor of having a magnetic around. And I'm not a wealthy guy. Dude sure was pushin the bottled nutes on me. "You need to add a flower booster" "you'll never keep up with hydro". There's more to what we're doing than yield.


These guys at these shops likely have never even seen an organic bud let alone smoke one. All their bottled chemicals and such...i think they look silly.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 15, 2015)

Reminded me of the kid who told me I have to have an hps to flower. He kept pushing a $159. bottle of something on me.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 16, 2015)

We don't need bottles, just the patience to do it right! Here's a little update of the flower room, not much has changed though. 
I love to go in the hydro shop, and shut em down every time they try to push crap on me! I know what my plants need, and it's not the latest, and greatest bunch of shit! 
Enjoy your day folks. Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 17, 2015)

Damnit. Lights up but temps are too high. Looks like I'll be cutting holes in the wall and celling. 
Anybody else get strange growth with their ggg? It's like I fimmed when I didn't do anything. Later homies.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 17, 2015)

I use my 3rd floor, and I have some heat issues as well. I've been putting in insulation where I can. I'm gonna have to drop some decent cash on board insulation, and maybe layer it. The GGG gear I grew was all kosher, not sure what staring you're running. Hope things work out Steel.
Here's my Critical Super Silver Haze. I gave her a low trim, I love this plant. Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 17, 2015)

Fungus gnats now too. Sweet.  I got ducting to vent the lights. Well one until I get another hood. I'm not really concerned about multiple shoots from the nodes. It starts when the plant begins to flower after the stretch it seems. I'll put up a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 18, 2015)

Found these in my saucer. Lots of conflicting identifications. All white no black dots.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out what they are. I'm hoping nematodes. Are nematodes that big?


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 18, 2015)

What, your heat issues, and gnats weren't enough?!
Damn, I've never seen those before. They look like tiny, albino worms. I hope you get your problems sorted out soon Steel. 
The extra growth at your nodes is kinda cool. Does it add any decent bud sites or is it more of a nuisance?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 18, 2015)

Lol I can't find the weird growth now. temps are better now that I vented my hooded light. The gull wing is in front of the ac. I'll just let my soil dry up and choose a treatment for the gnats.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 19, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Lol I can't find the weird growth now. temps are better now that I vented my hooded light. The gull wing is in front of the ac. I'll just let my soil dry up and choose a treatment for the gnats.


I know what you are talking about with the weird growth. Branching like a mofo eh?! At week four flower remove the bottom third of the side shoots everything that is in the shade. Do this for every branch. Some pre flowers will also turn into tiny branches just pick those off as they pop out.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 19, 2015)

It's getting really crowded in these tomato cages. I've found I like to take these shoots around week 4 like you said and put them in my cloner.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 19, 2015)

Found it. Ggg golden Gage. Did this all by itself.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 20, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Found it. Ggg golden Gage. Did this all by itself.


Yup looks like most Jo crosses when topped. I call them 'sucker flowers' and I get rid of them as soon as they are big enough to pick off. If you are going to get a banana it will be one of those flowers.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 20, 2015)

Weird. I main lined them but this is at the tops. I figured the hormones got weird so it makes sense this could cause intersexing. Lame. I love pulling from you guys experience and knowledge. Thanks Ham!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 21, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Weird. I main lined them but this is at the tops. I figured the hormones got weird so it makes sense this could cause intersexing. Lame. I love pulling from you guys experience and knowledge. Thanks Ham!


Good training for the day you want to run pure Sativas with all their weirdness lol... Best way to run a Jo cross is to make a mother, clone and veg for four weeks no topping. Veg for three if you have height issues to be safe and dial in from there.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 21, 2015)

Always bringing the good vibes, and info! I enjoy this thread a lot. 
I need to pick up some Gage gear again, I'm starting to run low on beans. Does anybody know anything about a strain they have called D Cure?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 23, 2015)

mycomaster said:


> Always bringing the good vibes, and info! I enjoy this thread a lot.
> I need to pick up some Gage gear again, I'm starting to run low on beans. Does anybody know anything about a strain they have called D Cure?


Holy shit can you get those beans?!?! Wowaweewa... Enough said I guess lol. Snipe that pack brother.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm about to fire up a doobie for the first time in 11 years. A few hits should be out of my system in 10 days. "Go to bed kids."


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 25, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Holy shit can you get those beans?!?! Wowaweewa... Enough said I guess lol. Snipe that pack brother.


I guess I'm gonna snag some beans up then. I've never seen you 'speechless' before Ham, those must be some killer genetics! 
I hope you enjoyed your night Steel, and your kids slept soundly for ya bro! 
Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I'm about to fire up a doobie for the first time in 11 years. A few hits should be out of my system in 10 days. "Go to bed kids."


Well I am about to hit a bong for the first time in 11 minutes. Should be out of my system in like... Ah hell I never don't have weed in my system lol. I am a walking THC crystal. You can probably smoke my nose hair and get super high lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 25, 2015)

mycomaster said:


> I guess I'm gonna snag some beans up then. I've never seen you 'speechless' before Ham, those must be some killer genetics!
> I hope you enjoyed your night Steel, and your kids slept soundly for ya bro!
> Peace & Love, Myco.


Well I am still in need of D-Cure, Starlet Kush and Fortune Teller then my Gage collection will be acceptable lol... Got 17 strains by them now need to make it an even 20, and only half ever saw release hehehehehe... The Cherry AK x Joseph is killlllaaaaaaaaarrrrrrr that shit needs to be unleashed on med heads the world over ASAP


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 27, 2015)

I haven't had a green booger in years, they're always brown, and look like a slick of shit, LOL! I get concerned looks sometimes when I blow my nose.
I'll have the cash for the beans by the end of the week, I'll get you some F2's Ham. I'm getting D-Cure, and Aloha Grape Stomper. I can't belive these are still around, but if you look long enough I guess you can find anything! I've been searching for beans, and trimming the last 3 nights, MEH! 
You have a hell of a lineup Ham, I'm jealous as shit bro! Doing all that testing really paid off for you. 
Hope everyone is well. Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 28, 2015)

The D-Cure was out already, but I snagged the Aloha Grape Stomper! I'm glad to have some new genetics coming into the garden. I'm gonna have to get rid of some of my mom's to make some room. I don't mind culling a plant, but taking out a mom you've worked with, and had around for a while is always a little sad. 
Hope everyone had a great day. Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 28, 2015)

I ran the Grape Stomper OG and have seen lots of the Aloha in the Gage Green Thread. @Flaming Pie has done a fine job with that strain. 

I am sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 29, 2015)

mycomaster said:


> The D-Cure was out already, but I snagged the Aloha Grape Stomper! I'm glad to have some new genetics coming into the garden. I'm gonna have to get rid of some of my mom's to make some room. I don't mind culling a plant, but taking out a mom you've worked with, and had around for a while is always a little sad.
> Hope everyone had a great day. Peace & Love, Myco.


@Flaming Pie put the AGS on the map big time. Fantastic runs you should check it out...


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Beautiful flowers Mr.Head! Looks like some proper meds for sure.
I'll have to check out Flaming Pie, and troll through the posts of the AGS. If anybody is wondering where I got the beans, it was good ol Herbies seeds.
Enjoy your day folks. Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 30, 2015)

You gentlemen were correct, Flaming pie killed it with the AGS. I know I'll be a happy man. Thank you for the heads up on her grow, that woman can grow some serious Dank! 
I hope everyone is well, and highly medicated! Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 30, 2015)

Pie's attention to detail is great  She knocks every grow out of the park and puts tonne of pics in the Gage Green thread. 

@Flaming Pie mad respect


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 2, 2015)

Received an email telling me my seeds left england, and are on their way to daddy! 
I jarred up a bunch of Sour Blueberry this morning, I love that strain. Hope everyone is doing well. Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 7, 2015)

These dispensaries are disappointing. I feel like I can't give my weed away. "I really want your flowers call me next Wednesday." Then he flakes. And that was the decent guy! Lol.


----------



## anzohaze (Aug 7, 2015)

mycomaster said:


> Received an email telling me my seeds left england, and are on their way to daddy!
> I jarred up a bunch of Sour Blueberry this morning, I love that strain. Hope everyone is doing well. Peace & Love, Myco.


sour blueberry sounds good...we're is it from


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 7, 2015)

Sour Blueberry is a strain from Humboldt seed organization. I've ran it many times, and I've only found 3 phenos teally. One is fruity, with a lot of blueberry overtones with other forest berry flavors meandering around, this pheno is weak in cannabinoids IMO. There is another pheno a lot like the last, but more skunk that is a little stronger in effect. Then the 3rd pheno is super sour with forest berry undertones that cure out to smell like Flintstone vitamins, with a sour tinge to the scent that makes you grin uncontrollably. That the money pheno!
I feel ya Steel. I've been promised endless demand, sky high returns, adoration for detail, then a busy signal. People get high, and promise dumb shit. At least I get to smoke my excess stock, could be worse. Hope you get your supply chain worked out bro.
Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 7, 2015)

Damn, I have another Sour Blueberry to trim. Fuck arthritis, my hands hurt!


----------



## anzohaze (Aug 8, 2015)

mycomaster said:


> Damn, I have another Sour Blueberry to trim. Fuck arthritis, my hands hurt!


My hands lock up on me n shit it sucks. I would say I would buy a trimmer but don't produce enough for that I probably do 8-10bs a year.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 8, 2015)

Part of it is I've only got 3 oz to offer them. Typical minimum is 4. Once I get my foot in the door it'll be better. Another is they're total weedheads. And some of them are there cause they're completely unemployable anywhere else. It'll be fine. I just gotta get these bills paid.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 10, 2015)

Got my Aloha Grape Stomper today! And I got some free seeds too. Nice, and quick from Herbies!


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey guys, long time no see.

So I've been using this Jobe's Proven Winners Plant Food for a while now. I top dress when they start popping pistils and I get great results. As of lately it seems to be slowly dwendling off the market, and struggling to find it now. Here is a link.

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Jobe-s-8-lb-Organic-Proven-Winners-Flowering-Plant-Food-09728/203649777

I'm wondering if you guys could help me make something up that is similar. It says it has bacteria, mycorrhizal, fungi, and Archaea for the microorganisms. All I do for microbes is a simple worm castings tea. I also have some rooters myco that I use usually just during a transplant.

Any ideas?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 12, 2015)

Morning everyone! Thought I'd check in on this epic thread of grooviness

I hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 12, 2015)

http://www.hendrikusorganics.com/organic-fertilizers/

Maybe this?


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 12, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> http://www.hendrikusorganics.com/organic-fertilizers/
> 
> Maybe this?


That stuff looks good, have you ever personally used their products?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Aug 12, 2015)

I've got a bag of the complete 6-4-4. I used a handful it in a tea. But haven't worked with it enough to make a judgement call. My local organics-tea gurus swear by it and have great results.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 12, 2015)

I like making all my own fertilizer. Cheaper and better


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 12, 2015)

Rrog said:


> I like making all my own fertilizer. Cheaper and better


So what would suggest for a booster during flowering that might be similar to that product I am using?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 12, 2015)

Real soil doesn't have or need boosters. No disrespect meant for any other growing method, however if you're growing in soil the microbes are in charge 

An exception might be to use an enzyme tea made from some sort of seed


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 12, 2015)

Rrog said:


> Real soil doesn't have or need boosters. No disrespect meant for any other growing method, however if you're growing in soil the microbes are in charge
> 
> An exception might be to use an enzyme tea made from some sort of seed


Well I mean I saw improvement after using it, so you think my soil isn't amended enough or doesn't have enough microbes?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, not sure. My definition of soil is a bunch of compost and minerals, and I only water it and occasionally add top dressing of worm compost, maybe a tea. 

If you have a material that's in a pail and you call it soil but you are feeding it liquid nutes, in my opinion that is not soil


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 12, 2015)

Rrog said:


> Well, not sure. My definition of soil is a bunch of compost and minerals, and I only water it and occasionally add top dressing of worm compost, maybe a tea.
> 
> If you have a material that's in a pail and you call it soil but you are feeding it liquid nutes, in my opinion that is not soil


The only thing I feed my plants are alfalfa/kelp teas and worm casting teas. No bottled stuff. This plant food stuff is the only stuff I use that's premixed.

You think if I feed worm casting teas twice a week I can get a good enough colony in a couple months?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 12, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> The only thing I feed my plants are alfalfa/kelp teas and worm casting teas. No bottled stuff. This plant food stuff is the only stuff I use that's premixed.
> 
> You think if I feed worm casting teas twice a week I can get a good enough colony in a couple months?


If you're looking for an NPK type organic fertilzer Espoma makes fine products IMO. I've used their Garden Tone in the past with good results, and it's available at most any big box store or garden center

http://www.espoma.com/product/garden-tone/


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 12, 2015)

Pretty much was looking for some way to replace this product I use when my girls begin to flower.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Jobe-s-8-lb-Organic-Proven-Winners-Flowering-Plant-Food-09728/203649777


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 12, 2015)

AllDayToker said:


> Pretty much was looking for some way to replace this product I use when my girls begin to flower.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Jobe-s-8-lb-Organic-Proven-Winners-Flowering-Plant-Food-09728/203649777


The one I posted will replace it just fine IMO. The Garden Tone has some beneficial microbes as well. The NPK values are slightly different, but I wouldn't get too hung up on that.


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> The one I posted will replace it just fine IMO. The Garden Tone has some beneficial microbes as well. The NPK values are slightly different, but I wouldn't get too hung up on that.


Awesome, thank you! Always helping me out haha


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 23, 2015)

My Critical Super Silver Haze. I'll be pulling her down on tuesday. She smells super fruity, and has a perfume like scent on the back end. Can't wait to get her dry, and cured up. I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 6, 2015)

No more air stones and paint strainers for me. 1 cup ewc, 1/2 cup hendriksus all purpose fertilizer (reamending) 1/2 tbls molasses. 36 hours smells nice. I also added some gen hydro diamond nectar to it. Which might rub some people the wrong way but every soil mix I've made had ended up with P deficiencies. So this can't hurt. I'm sick of crispy necrotic leaves.


----------



## DonPetro (Sep 6, 2015)

mycomaster said:


> View attachment 3484817
> 
> My Critical Super Silver Haze. I'll be pulling her down on tuesday. She smells super fruity, and has a perfume like scent on the back end. Can't wait to get her dry, and cured up. I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. Peace & Love, Myco.


Thats a beauty...i've been looking at the SSH hybrids offered by Beanhoarder. Seems to have been solid genetics.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 8, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> No more air stones and paint strainers for me. 1 cup ewc, 1/2 cup hendriksus all purpose fertilizer (reamending) 1/2 tbls molasses. 36 hours smells nice. I also added some gen hydro diamond nectar to it. Which might rub some people the wrong way but every soil mix I've made had ended up with P deficiencies. So this can't hurt. I'm sick of crispy necrotic leaves.


No airstone? What kind of system you got running there, I like it lol.

Getting stick of buying airstones, mine seemed to get clogged up quick and don't get near the amount of water movement out of my big Ole air pump


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 8, 2015)

I just push the airline down the pvc. I had to use a 1 1/4 waterproof electrical conduit to connect the pvc to the bottom of the bucket. And silicone. Seems to work pretty damn good.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 9, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I just push the airline down the pvc. I had to use a 1 1/4 waterproof electrical conduit to connect the pvc to the bottom of the bucket. And silicone. Seems to work pretty damn good.


So pushing the airline down the pvc at the bottom of the bucket pushes the tea back up the top of that pvc?

Just a little confused, looks like you got a water pump at the bottom sucking down and pushing up and out lol


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 9, 2015)

No sorry it's not in the pic, but I drill a hole in the top-side 90 and shove the airline down. The rising bubbles push the tea up and it then pours back into the bucket. Any leaks around the airline get plumbers putty. It only takes about 30 seconds to get the Venturi effect. I'm in the northern hemisphere so it goes clockwise. Just make sure it's going good and slowly add your goodies.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 9, 2015)

Tricky thing to find might be the "conduit hub insulated throat 1 1/4 inch". Homedepot is where I got mine. Make sure you got silicone caulking, Teflon tape and plumbers putty.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Tricky thing to find might be the "conduit hub insulated throat 1 1/4 inch". Homedepot is where I got mine. Make sure you got silicone caulking, Teflon tape and plumbers putty.


Now I understand the science! Haha.

That's a pretty awesome setup though. Might just have to cook up a verison of my own.

Is there a proper size pvc you found works better? Obviously might have some problems if I make it too large or small.

I'd be using same size bucket, my air pump is decently strong as well.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Sep 10, 2015)

I read people having clogging issues with 1 inch. 1 1/4 seems good. Only made 2 teas so far. No issues.


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 9, 2015)

Back to 6 plants, bout damn time!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 13, 2015)

mycomaster said:


> Back to 6 plants, bout damn time!


Nice. I also moved back to less and bigger it works grrreeeeaaaaatttt


----------



## mycomaster (Oct 27, 2015)

I actually squeezed in 1 more, but they all still have great light intensity.


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 3, 2015)

I have 2 Area51 xgs panels, a Mars Hydro series 2 1600 panel, and a Lumatek 600W digital on super lumens running. Pretty excited, never had 11 girls flowering at once. Hope everyone else is crushing it in the garden. Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 3, 2015)

Doing pretty good got some la plata labs Buddhas delight babies. Phasing out my the fuzz plants but continuing with the ssdd even though yield is low. It helps my sister so no reason to discontinue it. Humidity is out of control and my heater tripped a breaker. 112 degrees in there today. I'm not too worried. Everything is either finishing or just starting.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 5, 2015)

I have been terrorizing plants with my first foray into hydro...
...but I am already improving my results and popping some
good genetics to go with, so hope springs eternal!

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 6, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Doing pretty good got some la plata labs Buddhas delight babies. Phasing out my the fuzz plants but continuing with the ssdd even though yield is low. It helps my sister so no reason to discontinue it. Humidity is out of control and my heater tripped a breaker. 112 degrees in there today. I'm not too worried. Everything is either finishing or just starting.


Holy crap 112 is pretty hot... Let me know how this turns out I am looking forward to similar temps in a month or what... Weighing up the cost of climate control versus gains... That Fuzz of yours is epic btw. What a large lady lol...



Javadog said:


> I have been terrorizing plants with my first foray into hydro...
> ...but I am already improving my results and popping some
> good genetics to go with, so hope springs eternal!
> 
> JD


Take it from an old Hydro fanatic... You are gonna get so sick of the constant hassle you will finally try LOS  And stick to it. For life. Hydro is great as a full time job. A FULL TIME JOB. Then it is fantastic, keeps you busy and entertained and happily educating yourself all the time. But. If you like having an actual balance to life... wowowow... ANYTHING but 'dro


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks hamish. The ssdd that was under the light still working got toasted on some parts. Everything else seems fine. They all had plenty of water to transpirate. I've got a couple fuzz's that look a bit beat up from wind burn. Things got cramped. They're grow out of that. I couldn't get my soil to work right so 

I'm on dynagro products now. My tap water ph is way high too so I'm bringing that down as well. Had to try something else


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 12, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Thanks hamish. The ssdd that was under the light still working got toasted on some parts. Everything else seems fine. They all had plenty of water to transpirate. I've got a couple fuzz's that look a bit beat up from wind burn. Things got cramped. They're grow out of that. I couldn't get my soil to work right so
> 
> I'm on dynagro products now. My tap water ph is way high too so I'm bringing that down as well. Had to try something else


We all have to find what WORKS for us, then we can play around on the side till we maybe change our minds. You are doing a helluva job on your journey, overcoming so many challenges like a total champ.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd rather run organics. Just couldn't make it work. Here's some pics.  A few branches of the fuzz. Some sterile nanners 
Ssdd damage from ac loss. It's ok though. I got a guy who's gonna make goofy grease out of it anyway.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 12, 2015)

Bud porn.


----------



## GemuGrows (Dec 13, 2015)

100% organic

Lots of compost teas 

I work at a hydro shop, ive been getting sooooooo many people on compost tea

3 1/2 weeks in bloom


----------



## cannakis (Dec 19, 2015)

boblawblah421 said:


> So I'm still on the whole Progress Earth deal...
> 
> Earth Compound is...
> 
> ...


You still Progressive Farms products?!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 20, 2015)

This guy is a buddy on another forum. I thought I'd share a link over here. He's a total nerd. Wicked smart with nature and organics. I'm gonna get the nano breath soon. Supplies co2 via molecular exchange during lights on. http://better-organix.myshopify.com/collections/all 

Here's a bit of what he says explaining how it works. 
OK, there is some confusion. Nano Breathe is not extracted by ventilation systems. Nano Breathe lives on your, and in your leaves. It distributes CO2 because your plant has free H+ ions that I can use to initiate a breakdown of organic matter (the breathe product) in to CO2 at an intracellular level. You can not suck breathe off the leaf with a Hoover. It is always on CO2 at 500PPMs. It is not CO2 tanked in and so extracted because its in the air. It is on and in the leaf. You CANNOT extract it nor can you kill yourself by spending days in the grow room after its application. It is safe and it is always ON.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Dec 21, 2015)

For sure. The guys full of info I'll never fully understand. And lots of peeps use and believe in his products. Seems a good fit for this crowd even though it is a dead thread.


----------



## mycomaster (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy Holidays folks, Peace & Love.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 26, 2015)

That stuff looks like CalMag with added buffer salt. Pretty much.


----------



## dafez (Dec 27, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> 100% organic
> 
> Lots of compost teas
> 
> ...


beautiful!


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 6, 2016)

Put out a fire in my garden today. Right above my daughters room, I'm still tripping out! FUCK me!!


----------



## AllDayToker (Mar 7, 2016)

mycomaster said:


> Put out a fire in my garden today. Right above my daughters room, I'm still tripping out! FUCK me!!


Damn that's sketchy. Do you know what caused it?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank god you were there myco!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 8, 2016)

Jesus Myco... stay safe brother.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 9, 2016)

Indeed. Did a ballast blow? 

Happy to hear that you caught it!

JD


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 10, 2016)

The cord of a seedling mat overheated, and came disconnected from the actual mat, and caught fire to the table it was on. Complete freak occurrence. Im just glad I was home, and heard the alarm. Thanks for all the concern guys, I was shaking for a day after that. You're safe as you can be, you don't sell, you don't tell, and you never have any smell, but then your shit catches on fire! 
On another note I started popping my Aloha Grapestompers. I'm gonna run them 2 at a time, don't wanna get too bogged down.
Always have a fire extinguisher on hand, 2 isn't a bad idea. Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Mar 25, 2016)

A general in the American military gave me this ashtray, makes me smile every time I put a spliff out in it. Hail to the chiefer!


----------



## AllDayToker (Mar 25, 2016)

mycomaster said:


> A general in the American military gave me this ashtray, makes me smile every time I put a spliff out in it. Hail to the chiefer!


Wow I want one so bad.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 25, 2016)

Serious! LOL That is awesome. 

Hail to the Spleef
He's the one we all say Hail to!


----------



## mycomaster (Apr 8, 2016)

So far the Aloha Grapestompers are 50/50 with the sex ratio. The female, and male smell a lot alike, think I'm gonna make some f2's, but I want to check out a couple more beans first. I've been topping, and trainin the lady, she now has 10 tops in a 2 gal container. I took 4 cuts off her that rooted in 6 days, she's really vigorous for sure. So far she smells like gas, and a rotten fruit basket. 
I hope everyone is well, and crushing it in the garden. 4/20 is coming soon
Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## mycomaster (Apr 27, 2016)

Still in love with the AGS, I put her into flower about a week ago. I still have the male, he smells even better now. Broke out the old tent to do some breeding in it, thought I'd hit each lady I'm running, and see what I get. 
 
This is the Sour Blueberry I've been running for a while now, I really enjoy this lady. She's nice, and sour with a sweet, but not really fruity finish. 
Peace & Love, Myco.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## madininagyal (Apr 30, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


>


Glad to see you back and Thank for This thread


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


>


Dude!! You're alive?!?! Good to see you around brotha!


----------



## mycomaster (Apr 30, 2016)

And the Green Wizard returns!! It's great to see ya around, you've been missed brother!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 30, 2016)

Hahahaha. I'm alive. It's so amazing to see you guys here. I've missed you all very much. I have a TON to catch up on. Home again! I can't wait to read through things.


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2016)

Seen your like,and thought I was in another world,or the matrix.
Nice to see ya back.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks man. I'll definitely fill you all in with the story. I have so much to catch up on. I'm like a sponge now guys. Can't wait to see and learn from the best again. You guys are absolutely killing it! Im so excited to see you all. I'm like a little girl getting a new dress. Ha!


----------



## mycomaster (May 1, 2016)

Time to puff some Amnesia, just seems right


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 1, 2016)

mycomaster said:


> Time to puff some Amnesia, just seems right


That sounds wonderful. I've been reading a bunch. All these new strains. I read through some of St0w's Dynasty thread. Cool thread! I always liked the looks of that gear. As you may recall, I've been a lover of Kali Mist for a long time. Especially the older version. Dynasty has KM in many strains. If St0w says it's good stuff then I'm in for sure without hesitation. 
It's going to take me awhile to catch back up but this is in my blood. I swear that having something you love taken from you out of fear, etc., only makes one appreciate it that much more. For me it wasn't just about the end result. It was the journey to get there with all of you. The quest. I love everything about the process. 
I really look forward to learning from you all. Hope you don't mind dumb questions. It's just nice to be back around. I missed you guys a lot.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 1, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> I really look forward to learning from you all. Hope you don't mind dumb questions. It's just nice to be back around. I missed you guys a lot.


Uhmmmm, I would recomend doing whatever it was you were doing before your hiatus. Some of the prettiest looking plants I've ever seen!

And yes, definitely give Dynasty a look. Both strains I've grown from them turned out great!

As for Kali Mist, I will be germinating a pack when we get back from vacation in July. I also have a pack of original release Kali x Burmese/cherry bomb (Mr Greengenes) that I will be soaking at the same time. I will keep you posted on those. Love me some KM!

If I find anything special we may have to arrange for a pigeon to head your way...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 1, 2016)

Absolutely st0w. Sounds great. I'd love that. I love pigeons. Hahahaha. The KM x Burmese/Cherry Bomb sounds great. I remember that strain. God. Seems like yesterday. It's coming back. Yes!

I was blown away at the beauty of the Dynasty flowers on their site. Just gorgeous. Can't wait for days to come. Can't wait to get ewcs under my fingernails.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 1, 2016)

Ha! I'm back a day and I'm double posting. Jesus. Sorry guys.

I was just thinking how cool it is that we all do things a little different. Our own styles so to speak. What I love is that we all share our ways and help each other out. My point is that there are many ways to pull this off. I love tinkering and trying new things. Playing.

I'm cool with any style that anyone comes up with to get the results that they like. I'm actually really put off by people who think that their way is the only way to do things. That kind of elitist behavior always confused me, especially when it comes to what we're really trying to do here. To me, this plant is such a gift. For those of us that are lucky enough to grow our own smoke that takes everything to a whole new level.

In working with the teas that I used in the past, I used to play around and do things that would make some people roll their eyes. The thing is, it worked for me really well. That's the cool thing here. If we can't have fun doing this then we're in a lot of trouble. What's better than the smell of a perfectly ripened tea right before you use it?

In time, when I get going again, it's going to be cool starting from the bottom with everything new. I look forward to every part of it. Until then I'm going to have to live through you guys. I'm looking forward to our journey together. Now go take a peek at your rooms and your lovely plants and smile for me. We are all very lucky.


----------



## mycomaster (May 1, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Ha! I'm back a day and I'm double posting. Jesus. Sorry guys.
> 
> I was just thinking how cool it is that we all do things a little different. Our own styles so to speak. What I love is that we all share our ways and help each other out. My point is that there are many ways to pull this off. I love tinkering and trying new things. Playing.
> 
> ...


 We'll said.


----------



## mycomaster (May 1, 2016)

Took your advice, and went to the garden to soak up some herby vibes. Good advice bro! This little flower is my AGS#1 at day 19. 

Tryin to blow a smoke cloud big enough to reach you Gandalf, enjoy it if it gets there
Peace & Love, Myco


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 1, 2016)

Looks great Myco. I can't wait to see what people are upto. You always had the touch.


----------



## DonBrennon (May 2, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Ha! I'm back a day and I'm double posting. Jesus. Sorry guys.
> 
> I was just thinking how cool it is that we all do things a little different. Our own styles so to speak. What I love is that we all share our ways and help each other out. My point is that there are many ways to pull this off. I love tinkering and trying new things. Playing.
> 
> ...


Superb post all round


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 2, 2016)

@GandalfdaGreen thank god your back. I've been worried about you for the last couple years. Do you still have your catch of seeds. If you want some Bodhi sunshinedaydream beans let me know.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 2, 2016)

Bodhi the fuzz. 
 
Bodhis ssdd
 
Day 23ish


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 2, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Bodhi the fuzz.
> View attachment 3671563
> Bodhis ssdd
> View attachment 3671565
> Day 23ish


Wow. Those look great my friend. Thank you for the very kind offer! SSDD is amazing gear. For now, I'm a spectator. It's so nice to hear from you and see your healthy as hell wonderplants! I look forward to catching up with you. You made my day! For real.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 2, 2016)

@Steelheader......just looked at those beauties again. That's my kind of green. Bravo! Holy crap!


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 2, 2016)

Thanks Gandalf! I had to sand the shit out of my pots and pans trying to fight the fg. Just watered with Spinosad. 
Since up potting to the 3 gal it's been just water. Local farm stand sells an amendment mix that seems to be doing good. Teas don't like to flow through the sand. Shoe says my cut of ssdd is the "sweet butter muffin" pheno according to my description. And people shit they're pants over it. I'm so glad to see you back man. Lots to catch up on.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 2, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Bodhi the fuzz.
> View attachment 3671563
> Bodhis ssdd
> View attachment 3671565
> Day 23ish


Lookin great Steel! SSDD is sooo good! Just trimmed up a couple over the weekend myself...

SSDD:

 

Ghost OG x Grandmas Sugar Cookies:

 

Huckleberry SQ (Dynasty):

 

Purple Urkle:


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 2, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lookin great Steel! SSDD is sooo good! Just trimmed up a couple over the weekend myself...
> 
> SSDD:
> 
> ...


OMG! Those look insane. My mouth started to water. Absolutely incredible. I can only begin to imagine what they smell like, taste like, and how the high is. Next level medicine.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 2, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Thanks Gandalf! I had to sand the shit out of my pots and pans trying to fight the fg. Just watered with Spinosad.
> Since up potting to the 3 gal it's been just water. Local farm stand sells an amendment mix that seems to be doing good. Teas don't like to flow through the sand. Shoe says my cut of ssdd is the "sweet butter muffin" pheno according to my description. And people shit they're pants over it. I'm so glad to see you back man. Lots to catch up on.


That sounds beyond incredible. Sweet butter muffin. I'll take 3 dozen please. Hahahaha. Wow.


----------



## Javadog (May 2, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That sounds wonderful. I've been reading a bunch. All these new strains. I read through some of St0w's Dynasty thread. Cool thread! I always liked the looks of that gear. As you may recall, I've been a lover of Kali Mist for a long time. Especially the older version. Dynasty has KM in many strains. If St0w says it's good stuff then I'm in for sure without hesitation.
> It's going to take me awhile to catch back up but this is in my blood. I swear that having something you love taken from you out of fear, etc., only makes one appreciate it that much more. For me it wasn't just about the end result. It was the journey to get there with all of you. The quest. I love everything about the process.
> I really look forward to learning from you all. Hope you don't mind dumb questions. It's just nice to be back around. I missed you guys a lot.


Awesome to have you back in the game bro. 

Independent of how/when this thread is noisy, it has always been one
of my best sources for good growing ideas. :0)

JD


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 2, 2016)

Thanks Javadog. It's nice to be back around. Great to see you.


----------



## Chronikool (May 3, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lookin great Steel! SSDD is sooo good! Just trimmed up a couple over the weekend myself...
> 
> SSDD:
> 
> ...


The huckleberry sq....~!!!!!! WOW....

Can only dream of cutz like that in my part of the world....


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 3, 2016)

Hey guys. I don't know how many of you have heard that Pennsylvania, where I currently am due to circumstances, has recently passed legalization of medical marijuana. I would absolutely love to do something in this field. I've worked enough to know that there's so much truth to be said in that if you love your job then you're really not working.

What are some real feasible avenues that someone can do to take to advantage of being in on the ground floor of the passage of this law? I have no interest in owning a dispensary obviously, because I don't have the millions of dollars that it takes to get one up and running. I wonder if it's just a pipe dream that I'm having. I'd imagine though that a state with a population as high as Pennsylvania, it's going to really need some resources in the industry.

I was thinking that I could run a dispensary for someone, do something to supply local resources like amendments and such for growers, etc. I'd really like to hear what some of your ideas would be taking into account that the law just passed about 10 days ago and it won't be in effect for one year leaving plenty of time to get going.

Thanks all. Who better than to ask this question to then you guys. Is it bad that I'm not even high and thinking of this?


----------



## Javadog (May 3, 2016)

I think that being a trustworthy source for good gentics, a la clones, will
be a brisk business for the foreseeable future. Honestly, a "Kennel" of sorts
is going to be part of the future. You heard it here first. LOL But really, you
are going on vacation and you have a mother that you do not trust your idiot
roommates to care for....whatcha gonna do? Weed Watchers!

Take a good breed, pop packs until you have the males/females desired
and then sell F1s at low prices. This is not a rip-off IMHO as the result
will not be the mother....but it will have promise. 

I am interested in doing something similar, though I am not sure how
to make a living wage, to begin with....it is that transition that is difficult.

Good luck!

JD

P.S. The key will be in building trust with your customer. 
Zero tolerance for anything that might color your impression. 

Freebies...whatever it takes! :0) ...but Trust is key.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 3, 2016)

Fantastic! Weed Watchers! OMG. That's absolutely hilariously awesome. Makes sense too. 

If I can figure out how to get into this game in a legitimate fashion, it'd be a dream. Thanks JD. Very much appreciated!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 3, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hey guys. I don't know how many of you have heard that Pennsylvania, where I currently am due to circumstances, has recently passed legalization of medical marijuana. I would absolutely love to do something in this field. I've worked enough to know that there's so much truth to be said in that if you love your job then you're really not working.
> 
> What are some real feasible avenues that someone can do to take to advantage of being in on the ground floor of the passage of this law? I have no interest in owning a dispensary obviously, because I don't have the millions of dollars that it takes to get one up and running. I wonder if it's just a pipe dream that I'm having. I'd imagine though that a state with a population as high as Pennsylvania, it's going to really need some resources in the industry.
> 
> ...





Javadog said:


> I think that being a trustworthy source for good gentics, a la clones, will
> be a brisk business for the foreseeable future. Honestly, a "Kennel" of sorts
> is going to be part of the future. You heard it here first. LOL But really, you
> are going on vacation and you have a mother that you do not trust your idiot
> ...


I second JD's advice. Good genetics is where it's at.

We've had medical marijuana in MI for 8 years now. I've thought long and hard about what you're mulling over right now Gandalf. The absolute best business model I've seen thus far is a little clone shop in Ann Arbor called Genotype A. They do nothing but sell clones and seeds out of a small retail shop. They're only open on Saturdays and Sundays, but man do they make a killing! They sell small rooted clones for anywhere between $25-$50 a pop. I've been in there a few times, and they have apx 200 clones at any given time. They open at noon both days, but if you're not there waiting in line by 9:00am forget about it. You're leaving empty handed. I don't need to do the math for you to figure out what kind of money they're pulling in.

And honestly, the genetics aren't even that great! If you could put together a roster of 20'ish strains, and do nothing but root cuts from your various mama's....you could make a small fortune! Any money generated from seed sales would be gravy.

They have a Facebook page if you want to check them out. They post their menu on their for the upcoming weekend. Aside from that, they do zero advertising to my knowledge. Just word of mouth, and they are slammed!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 3, 2016)

Thanks st0w. I'll be looking them up immediately. This sounds very cool. I guess I could do the old day job during the week then open the doors to the fun on the weekends. That just sounds so cool to me. We all love this process. To get paid something for it would be too good to be true.

Thanks for your input. Trusted and honored at the highest of levels.

It'd be such an honor to be able to pass along the greatest of genetics, supreme healthy clones, etc. I get all excited just dreaming about it.

Honestly guys, being away from all of this for two years has been a real tough go. I can't tell you how much I missed the process, missed the knowledge, etc. I missed you guys! I can't wait to get up to speed on all the happenings. I've read some crazy stuff here and there so far. I can't understand the darkness in some of the corners. I love what st0w said in a thread a few years ago, 

"Man, there is more drama in the weed world than I ever could have imagined. Bodhi and Sannie seem to be about the only ones that I don't hear this kind of shit about.

You'd think a bunch of cats that smoke copious amounts of weed would be more chill."

Man, I agree 1000%. There are enough assholes out there that we need not fight amongst ourselves. I guess I'm all sentimental just coming back. Sorry about the rant here.

Positivity goes a long way. Who wants to be high and pissed? Not me. Hahahaha. Just doesn't make sense. 

Thanks again JD and st0w!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 3, 2016)

That place looks so incredible. Seeds, clones, etc. Yes!

Maybe sell some custom teas, brewers, etc. Omg. I'm in heaven. Let's Co-op this thing boys. Rotate our clones. 

I'll wear my GandalfdaGreen outfit during regular business hours.


----------



## Javadog (May 4, 2016)

LOL, I love it, Stow fleshed it out very nicely and then gives a good example too.

Yup, that's pretty much it. 

Hoo hoo! Gets my blood going. :0)


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 5, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> That place looks so incredible. Seeds, clones, etc. Yes!
> 
> Maybe sell some custom teas, brewers, etc. Omg. I'm in heaven. Let's Co-op this thing boys. Rotate our clones.
> 
> I'll wear my GandalfdaGreen outfit during regular business hours.


Nothing I'd love more than to open a shop like that! Say the word, and I'm loading up the SUV with clones....


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 5, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nothing I'd love more than to open a shop like that! Say the word, and I'm loading up the SUV with clones....


Thanks st0w. I appreciate the idea. Coming back and reading through things has been so much fun. I'm really looking forward to playing around again.

Best hobby ever. Some of these new crosses out there I'm seeing are just blowing my mind. Genstash, Dynasty, and a few others have me really excited. It'd be great to get high quality meds out there to people.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 7, 2016)

What are some of the biggest changes you guys have found in the past two or so years in grow equipment? What type of lights are you guys using?


----------



## Javadog (May 7, 2016)

The COB begins to rule. 

The LEC 315 is a very interestijng side-event.

I am still using my ducted 600W HPS Two year old Ushio bulb.

HYroots and Someguy's SIP experiments have been very interesting.

JD


----------



## madininagyal (May 7, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> What are some of the biggest changes you guys have found in the past two or so years in grow equipment? What type of lights are you guys using?


Cree cxb3590 done some diy with them, totally forgot about hps, even my mh was gifted tô à friend tcheck growmau5 on youtube to Lear how to make one


----------



## madininagyal (May 7, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFeGgzTAA8vkzWTM7SWiQPlYAhNe3GMGi


----------



## mycomaster (May 7, 2016)

I'm diggin on the cob lights myself. Low heat, low wattage consumption, and nice white light. Throw in the fact you can build your own lights for relatively cheap, you can't beat em. Lots of good diy tutorials on youtube.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (May 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> They sell small rooted clones for anywhere between $25-$50 a pop. I've been in there a few times, and they have apx 200 clones at any given time. They open at noon both days, but if you're not there waiting in line by 9:00am forget about it. You're leaving empty handed.


Just gotta say this to stay on topic:. I like teas, good way to add diversity to a pasteurized soils, as long as theres enough food to support the microherd, its a win. I like to look at my teas under a microscope to look at the diversity. 

As far as the clone thing in a legal state, I think its a great idea, I had to turn down an order for 60 clones.. I just didn't have enough.  The demand for quality clones of verified genetics is HUGE.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 7, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> What are some of the biggest changes you guys have found in the past two or so years in grow equipment? What type of lights are you guys using?


I'm just growing in a standard fashion. Bought a house, built an 8x6 flower room in the garage. One digi and one magnetic since the digis like to fuck up and magnetics are bulletproof. I found an amendment mix at a local farm stand that seems to be kicking major ass. $1.39 a lb. I might be back off the bottle!!
  The fuzz. 28 days from the flip.


----------



## DonBrennon (May 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Cree cxb3590 done some diy with them, totally forgot about hps, even my mh was gifted tô à friend tcheck growmau5 on youtube to Lear how to make one


growmau5 rocks in my book, his builds and tutorials are top notch


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (May 7, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> What are some of the biggest changes you guys have found in the past two or so years in grow equipment? What type of lights are you guys using?


I'm moving to DE gavita's 750. I tried the digital ballasts, flexible but not dependable, I had a solis tech burn out on me, its not moisture proof. The mag's are almost 100% dependable so I kinda still have a soft spot for them. But I was running mostly SE solis techs.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 7, 2016)

Go Steelheader! Looks great my friend. You're kicking some ass. I love the pics. 

@st0wandgrow or anyone with info on the current status of Kali Mist......where are we these days with it? How close to the original Kali is the current Kali. I thought I read somewhere that it's been re-reworked? 

My brain literally hurts from trying to assimilate all of the information I've been going over this past week. I feel like I'm tripping on acid. Have I ever told you guys how much I just absolutely love everything about this stuff. I even love killing spider mites at this point!


----------



## Chronikool (May 8, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Go Steelheader! Looks great my friend. You're kicking some ass. I love the pics.
> 
> @st0wandgrow or anyone with info on the current status of Kali Mist......where are we these days with it? How close to the original Kali is the current Kali. I thought I read somewhere that it's been re-reworked?
> 
> My brain literally hurts from trying to assimilate all of the information I've been going over this past week. I feel like I'm tripping on acid. Have I ever told you guys how much I just absolutely love everything about this stuff. I even love killing spider mites at this point!


Hey @GandalfdaGreen. 

I currently have in my stable the 'Serious 6' which i think has a strong lineage to Kali mist. Pretty easy sativa to grow, Fast finishing and developing nicely in cure.

I also have a single seed of Kali Mist that i got in 2012. (Might pop in outdoor season - southern hemisphere dude here) Soooi if it has been reworked...lookz like i got an original.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 9, 2016)

http://greenthumbs.cedwvu.org/factsheets/hay-bale.php

Scroll down a bit to see the write up. Looks pretty cool. @st0w......ever see this? I bet you have. I've seen all types of plants reclaim hay bales, seems plausible.

I saw this in the newbie section.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 9, 2016)

I looked into straw bale gardening a little bit. What concerns me is the temps on your roots in the bale as it composts.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 10, 2016)

Steelheader3430 said:


> I looked into straw bale gardening a little bit. What concerns me is the temps on your roots in the bale as it composts.


Good point. Also reading that you have to water a ton. Can you imagine telling someone who has no idea about growing anything that you were reading up on growing weed in a hay bale and one if your concerns was root temperature as the bale composts? Beautiful!


----------



## Rrog (May 10, 2016)

I'm vaping... just sayin'


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I'm vaping... just sayin'


Hahahaha! What's up Rrog? Hope you're well. Sounds like you sure are.


----------



## Rrog (May 11, 2016)

GdG- doing well buddy


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> GdG- doing well buddy


I'll be heading over to your thread soon to learn again. It'll be like reading a great book after my hiatus. I'm happy you're well. I'm looking forward to a trip out your way in the future. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Rrog (May 11, 2016)

You must let us know if you head south. You will like northern Michigan. And I like to cook


----------



## Flowki (May 12, 2016)

This thread (I imagine) is like a pleasant countryside walk on a sunny but breezy day. Strangers gently tipping their hat while passing on those bikes that have a bell, and not to forget the smell of horse shit that you actually don't mind but always pretend you do.

In reality I live in a concrete shthole and it always rains, unless it's raining.


----------



## mycomaster (May 15, 2016)

Flowki said:


> This thread (I imagine) is like a pleasant countryside walk on a sunny but breezy day. Strangers gently tipping their hat while passing on those bikes that have a bell, and not to forget the smell of horse shit that you actually don't mind but always pretend you do.
> 
> In reality I live in a concrete shthole and it always rains, unless it's raining.



The smell of horse shit, underarm odor, and bat guano is a beautiful thing, let's you know you're doing things right, LOL!
Hope you get some dry weather, and a little sunshine bro.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 18, 2016)

I've been eyeballing Genstash and Thug Pug genetics these days. Genstash is genuity so that speaks volumes there. His Fireballz is reportedly insane. Available at Breeders Boutique. 

Thug Pug is obviously new to me but looks insane. You lucky growers and smokers. Go get that gear immediately!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 18, 2016)

http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=16#


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 22, 2016)

The fuzz day 45 from the flip. I'm gonna have to discontinue this girl. I just can't completely eliminate the self pollination. I've nearly worked it out but not completely. I'm not finding pollen sacs but am finding seeds. 
  
Hopefully I can find an appalacian thunderfuck or jungle spice to replace her as my ssdd yields very low.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 23, 2016)

What do you recommend @genuity ? I better get started replacing the fuzz. I want something super stable for a while so I might leave dank Sinatra in the vault. I'm thinking space monkey or dragons blood hp.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2016)

If I had them seeds, I'd run dragons blood hp..or strange brew...I liked the dragons soul I ran..very interesting high..


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 24, 2016)

Thanks gen.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 24, 2016)

Nice! Im jealous. Run em! Can't wait to see them. Great work Steelheader.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 8, 2016)

Mistress goals. What's up gang?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 9, 2016)

Wassup?!?


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey guys do someone know how to make mushroom compost?? Like what do I need , the processus etc please


----------



## Javadog (Oct 9, 2016)

I have ground up spent mushroom blocks to make soil
in my backyard, for the veggie garden. They were great.

I think that that is what people are referring to when they
refer to mushroom compost, but when making a soil that
i want more confidence in, then I would use a special fungi
mix purchased for this purpose. (think "Great White" though
there are cheaper alternatives)

Good luck,

JD

P.S. I think that a good question would be to confirm the fungi
species that good for soil in general, and that make mushrooms.
(i.e. is Pleurotis enough? Or Shiitake?)


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey all. Just wanted to pop back in and say hello to all my friends. I apologize for being away again. Life is crazy at this point. I think about you guys a ton and I wish each and every one of you health, safety, and success this year.

I read the hell out of everything you're all posting up. My goal at this point is to catch up with you all and read up consistently on what you guys are pulling off. 

You guys are a wonderful group of people and I'm honored to be amongst you. Be well. GdG


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> 85% xtreme tea(compost brew) & 15% grow big(hydro)not full organic,but close. the whole grow(lemon diesel x og) at the end she gave me 11 1/2 oz of prime nug.DWC 5GAL BUCKET.


It's bucket time of the yr...


----------



## Gingeroot (Oct 25, 2019)

What a great throwback of a thread! Girls love tea..


----------

